# Authenticate this MICHAEL KORS



## redheadedbeauty

*Please post all authenticity questions here.*


----------



## JAP4life

it looks like it's an authentic Michael Michael Kors ..WOW that is gorgeous, I never saw that style before, the color of the leather is TDF...is this a new model?


----------



## redheadedbeauty

Thank you, for responding!
I don't think it's a new style. The style is called Saratoga, you can see it on Michaelkors.com and Nordstrom.com


----------



## JAP4life

oh and welcome to  TPF!!


----------



## shoppingsmycard

yes, that looks auth - i haven't seen any fakes of the michael by MK line, which this is from.  the saratoga (a great choice, btw) retails for around $350, just for reference.  

here's a pic of an auth saratoga for comparison:





another style i really like is the saratoga east/west, which i've only seen (believe it or not) on QVC.com.  it's $259 there, and here's a pic:


----------



## novosibirsk

I've never bought bags from ebay before, but I want this so bad and the price is soo good, too good may be?
It looks OK for me, what do you ladies think? Thanks a lot!




















http://i11.ebayimg.com/05/i/08/cc/fe/af_1.JPG


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks authentic to me.  I got the same bag (different color) last week for wayyyy cheap:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ain-michael-kors-93840-2.html?highlight=gotta


----------



## novosibirsk

Thank you, DC-Cutie! I have been waiting for your reply


----------



## DC-Cutie

novosibirsk said:


> Thank you, DC-Cutie! I have been waiting for your reply


 
but of course


----------



## Khors Fan

Hi All,
I'm new here and I need some help.  I recently purchased a Micheal Kors Santorini Large Tote on ebay. 
Here is a picture of it....
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/2/6/7/8/4/1/webimg/38573433_tp.jpg

Please can anyone tell me if this is authentic?


----------



## Khors Fan

I'm sorry I thought someone here may know.


----------



## pursefettish

Is this one real? Thx.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-Michael-Kors...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## amlynn1

Looks real to me. I have two. The small and the large MK Woodside Satchel. I have an orange and a tan one. The inside and outside matched up with the 2 I have at home.


----------



## mkors

I've already paid for this and my daughter received it a month ago.  The seller seemed very legitimate and the item was as described.  I checked it out VERY closely against my MK signature bag in another style and everything seemed SO alike, but would love your opinions.  I'm only questioning it now because after a couple months' use (my daughter's bag) the piping has split open and reveals a thinner, rubber piping inside (about 1-inch split).  This hasn't happened with my MK signature purse, but the piping isn't located near the bottom.  Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280210611857


----------



## jemi

Could someone let me know if this is authentic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-KORS-Va...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

I am having a bad feeling about this. I bought the identical purse at Off 5th today. Then I read about the fake Fendi's Off 5th was selling late last year. So I started looking around to see if I could find any pictures of this Michael Kors Santorini Shopper and, except for this eBay auction, I cannot find anything else. I spoke to a rep at Michael Kors and they said they would only authenticate items from their site and would not even look at a picture of an online item.


----------



## titania029

Thanks! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300168297569&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNASIF:US:1123


----------



## nooch

My MIL has sent me on a "Find a black bag" hunt.  Is this real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-AS...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## louislover260

it's real... did you get it?


----------



## pursewatch

The bag is authentic.


----------



## PurpleRose

Yup, authentic & lovely!


----------



## nooch

Didn't get it, she's watching a black Leigh right now.


----------



## sarahkaris

authentic definitely.


----------



## Puggie

Hi could someone help authenticate this Michael Kors bag?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Michael-Kors-Aus...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## viba424

I have no expertise to advise you, but it seems promising that they posted so many photos, inlcuding the lining, zipper details, hardware and tags. Good luck!


----------



## Puggie

viba424 said:


> I have no expertise to advise you, but it seems promising that they posted so many photos, inlcuding the lining, zipper details, hardware and tags. Good luck!


 
Thanks!  It's a great price so I am super tempted


----------



## pinkpocketbooks

Hi, i'm new on here. I'm not a huge designer shopper, but I have found a new bag style that I really like. I've been on the hunt for a good deal on a Michael Kors astor style bag w/ the grommet detailing. Does anyone know if this bag is commonly replicated? I want the real deal, but I will probably need to shop eBay to get it in my price range. I'm looking at a gently used bag at the moment. It doesn't come w/ tags, but the seller seems to be highly rated. I don't know a whole lot about buying bags off eBay, so some help would be greatly appreciated. Here's the link ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350085594018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=022 
Also, if anyone knows of other places where I can look around for this bag at a good price, please let me know. I know I've seen some MK at TJMaxx, but I'm not interested in the MK logo ones.


----------



## whiterab8

Hi, 

I'm brand new here.  I just bought this purse on Ebay the lining doesn't have the MK logo.  I've seen a few others from different sellers with the same chain print lining.  But I've also seen the same black patent purse with the logo lining.  Is it from an outlet or something?  I asked the seller she said she got it as a gift.  It did come with a dust bag that says Michael Kors.     

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=320288928639


----------



## csyang

Hello, ladies:

please help me to authenticate this michael kors on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190253849310

thanks a lot!


----------



## doglvr

Hi all. Can you help me with this one? Anyone familiar with this seller?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280289324360

Thanks so much!


----------



## kcf68

I don't think Michael Kors has fakes???


----------



## doglvr

I have never heard of any, but Ive seen a few on ebay lately going for really cheap. And the seller I listed below has several of many of its designers' styles offered, which in Coachland, where I am more familiar, is usually a red flag. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Gwendolyn

Thanks so much! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-Be...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## liimegreeen

i'm 99.9% sure it's real...i have a similar MK bag and all the details are identical :]


----------



## missb

Hi gals,

I need help authenticating this MK bag. Is it authentic? It's not from ebay, so there's no auction link.

Also, does anyone know the name of the bag and how much is it worth used? The seller said that it's in very good condition. Thank a bunch! 

Here are the pics:
















TIA!!


----------



## missb

Anyone?

Pretty please....


----------



## missb

Help, please.... *sniff*


----------



## missb

*Help*


----------



## gro3602

Oh Gee, I wish I could help you!

But I'm not up on M K bags.  

Hang on - hopefully someone will post soon!!


----------



## missb

gro3602 said:


> Oh Gee, I wish I could help you!
> 
> But I'm not up on M K bags.
> 
> Hang on - hopefully someone will post soon!!



Hi Gro, thanks dear.... 

Yeah, I don't have any MK bag either, If I get this one then it'll be my first. I quite like the style.

Hope anyone can help me soon 

Thanks!


----------



## lilacstrawberri

I've Googled high and low and can only find the Michael Kors Taylor bag on Ebay. It's NWT so that's good, I just can't find any evidence that Kors has a "Taylor" bag that looks like the one pictured (I did find one bag from the Taylor line cached on the Nordstrom site, but it looks different than this one).

I want to buy it - I need a plain black bag that will fit a laptop - but I want to make sure that this is a genuine Kors bag.

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Would you please post a link to the eBay auction? Otherwise there's no way for anyone to tell if it's real or not.


----------



## lorihmatthews

The stitching looks good on all of the bags.

What worries me, though, is that the bags all look like they're different colors. Are you sure the seller is sending you pics of the same bag?


----------



## missb

lorihmatthews said:


> The stitching looks good on all of the bags.
> 
> What worries me, though, is that the bags all look like they're different colors. Are you sure the seller is sending you pics of the same bag?



Hi Lori, yeah the pictures were with and without flash  Perhaps it was a bit tricky to capture the color. It was supposed to be indigo blue.

So do you think it's authentic? I kind of think it looks ok too, but I just want to make sure before I get it. 

Thanks a lot dear!


----------



## lilacstrawberri

sorry about that, here is a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Micha...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## missb

I didn't know that Michael Kors doesn't have a lot of fans on tPF  or have I been posting in the wrong place? Can someone help redirect me please.... Thank you!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

The auction ended, but I am not liking how the stitching looks on the inside of the bag. Every stitch should be perfect and in this case they are not. Hopefully others will chime in. I also can't see the inside badge clearly which is another red flag.


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

I think it is from the Michael Kors Venus Drawstring Signature Shopper Collection, but you might want to research them because the only ones I have ever seen have a braided handle not a solid leather handle.


----------



## missb

LuxuryBagsEtc. said:


> I think it is from the Michael Kors Venus Drawstring Signature Shopper Collection, but you might want to research them because the only ones I have ever seen have a braided handle not a solid leather handle.



Hi LuxuryBags,

Thanks so much! The info on the name is very useful. I saw on MK website too. The one they had has braided handles, which was even prettier...

I will look more into this. Thanks! 

Hope someone else can help too....


----------



## missb

Bumping... sorry.... I still need help


----------



## i_heart_purses

Hi everyone. I am looking at many Michael Kors Hudson bags on Ebay and I came across this one that I can't figure out. All of the other Michael Kors Hudson Shoulder bags I have seen have black Michael Kors print lining and do not have this leather tag that you see on the side. So is this one fake? Or is it the only real one currently listed? Thanks for any help!

The auction in question...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=40&po=LVI&ps=54

Most of the time when I have seen this bag before it looks like this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MICHAEL-KOR...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

I'm looking at a couple of Michael Kors wallets on Ebay.  They look authentic to me, but a second opinion from all you MK fans out there would help a lot.  Here are the links 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-AS...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MICHAEL-KOR...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-AS...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

Thanks!


----------



## imlisuno

If you look at the first link you posted, this bag has the older cotton lining and it also has a "Macy's Return Label" on the price tag.  If you have ever tried to pull those off, it's pretty impossible without destroying the label and since Macy's is a great source for full priced bags which are sometimes on clearance, you can bet that bag is authentic.


----------



## kj0000

Hello Everyone,

I believe there are a lot of fakes of Michael Kors floating around. Could someone please authenticate these.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190304623088

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220407406632&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

These bags seem the same style but there is a difference between the strap buckle style!! which one ...if either...is authentic?

Also, does this seem fine?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360151993287

Thank you so much for your help!

KJ*
*


----------



## livinit91

can you please help me know if this wallet is authentic?? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290294218031&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3907.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D290294218031%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

Thnaks!


----------



## inyzteddybear

hi everyone

can anyone authenticate these Michael Kors bags and wallets?? are either one of these real??

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-limited-Michael-Kors-barrel-bag-hangbag-wallet_W0QQitemZ280348125016QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MICHAEL-KORS-HANDBAG-AND-ZIP-AROUND-WALLET_W0QQitemZ330331471175QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thank you!


----------



## tvnewsgal

Hello all,

I was looking on Ebay and have found quite a few cute Michael Kors purses for good prices.  I know that many of the higher end purses like LV and Chanel have fakes everywhere.  Are there lots of fake Michael Kors purses out there?  I am just wondering how skeptical I should be.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## fashionaddict89

Ok girls I'm interested in buying a white bag for the summer season and found two very cute ones on eBay-
Michael Kors Ranger & a Kooba Elisha

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...spagename=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123&salenotsupported 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&indexurl=4&salenotsupported#ebayphotohosting

Can someone please help me determine the authenticity of both these bags. I am interested in both and they both look authentic to me but I can always use the help of your opinions! Thanks


----------



## redney

Hi and welcome to the PF! You can post the link to the Kooba bag on the Kooba authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/kooba/authenticate-this-kooba-119533.html

The PF does not have an MK forum; I'm sorry I do not know these bags in order to help but someone else may be able to help you here.


----------



## mydogsfriend

As a seller, I list quite a few MK handbags and this one is good.


----------



## chronie

Hi everybody.  I just joined and I have a question for all of you.  My girlfriend wants the Michael Kors Large Wainscott Satchel in Vanilla ( seen here ).  It is $400 dollars, but I have found it on eBay.  The auction is found here ( http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120446669059&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 ).  I asked the lady if she can find this in white and she said she can order it and maybe have it by tuesday.  This stuck me as a little weird that she said she could order it, but I asked her earlier and she said it was all authentic and the tags were still attached.  

So I ask you great ladies and men of Purseblog.com.  Does this purse that she is selling look authentic?  It is for our year anniversary and I would like to not spent $400 but get a quality non-fake purse for around $200.


----------



## nb06

Michael Kors Weekender? I got this bag at Macy's in February. I want to post it on eBay, can someone Id it for me so I can have a description and also let me know its authentic? Thank you.


----------



## nb06

*bump* please help


----------



## nb06

bump* i think its called weekender tote. does anybody know its value?


----------



## violak

So, I just purchased this bag from DSW.  Googled it, since I hadn't seen it before and have come up with nothing.  I thought I'd be safe making a purchase at such a well known place.  Has anyone heard of the Whetherbee?  

http://www.imagecabin.com/?view=2539383378b87c82d175940f7


Thanks so much!


----------



## Ms Kittie

I've always heard good things about buying at TJ Maxx - mostly that you can get affordable AUTHENTIC designer goods.  I am seriously questioning that now. 

The first picture is of a MK Lattington large satchel I just bought at TJM for $159 (orig $398).  The second picture is the MK tag on the bag.

The third picture is of a Large Lattington satchel from the MK website.  Note the front studded seam detail that isn't present on the bag I bought from TJM.  Also, as near as I can tell, the Lattington satchel was only made in a Luggage (tan) PATENT version, not a regular Luggage leather version like I purchased.

What gives?  I would think that TJ Maxx would get in ALOT of trouble if they sold knockoffs, but clearly this does not seem like an authentic Lattington large satchel.  Has anyone else had this problem? Or is there some other "lesser" line that MK is marketing that I don't know about?

Thanks,
Ms Kittie


----------



## juicygrl41

It looks to me like it might be a sample. MMK samples have a tag inside that say "sample only not for resale" does it say that at all?


----------



## Ms Kittie

No, no "sample" labeling is inside.


----------



## anneonimiss

I don't think it's fake.

For what it's worth, the Shopstyle site has all the studded bags listed as "Astor" and the ones without studs as "Lattington"...maybe that one is just mislabeled on the MK site?  Or they did them both ways?   

I see on the internet at large that particular bag (with studs) is called "Lattington", but that's the only studded style that is.  Who knows...maybe they were initially going to put it in the Lattington line and then decided to make it studded halfway through production and didn't bother to change the tags.  MK has a huge number of bag styles coming out all the time for the Michael by Michael Kors brand.  

http://www.shopstyle.com/browse?fts=michael+kors+lattington
http://www.shopstyle.com/browse?fts=michael+kors+astor

It's a very pretty bag.  

ETA:  I've been browsing the MK site and it seems the same there...studs=Astor, no studs=Lattington

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...t=cat000000cat153cat154cat155&index=82&tid=P9


----------



## juicygrl41

anneonimiss said:


> I don't think it's fake.
> 
> For what it's worth, the Shopstyle site has all the studded bags listed as "Astor" and the ones without studs as "Lattington"...maybe that one is just mislabeled on the MK site?  Or they did them both ways?





The studded bags are always in the Astor line of bags so anneonimiss is most likely correct that the website has it mislabeled.


----------



## Ms Kittie

The problem with using the Shopstyle site is that it is what is CURRENTLY being sold (mostly this season).  But the bag I got at TJ Maxx is likely last season. 

When I search Google Images for "Michael Kors Large Lattington Satchel", I get images showing that the majority of bags are studded (except for the large slouch tote, but that's not a satchel).


----------



## anneonimiss

^^^I saw the same thing when I Googled MK Lattington satchel.  I seriously doubt there are fakes of this bag without the studs floating around out there.  I just can't see a replica-maker faking a Michael by Michael Kors bag and not bothering to try to imitate the more common look (including the studs) - I also don't think there would be a big market for replica M by MK bags.

I tend to think that MK may have produced a few of these without studs and then added the studs later in production and shipped out the studless ones to TJ's and Marshall's.  

If it's bothering you, just take it back.  If you love the style of the bag, keep it.  No one is going to look at your bag and think, OMG, she's carrying a fake MK!!!


----------



## Ms Kittie

Good point!  I think I'll take it back and hit the MK outlet this weekend to see what goodies they have there!


----------



## anneonimiss

Good idea.  It's still a really cute bag, but that would probably bother me too, once I saw the studded one.  Because it's even cuter with the studs.  :greengrin:

Don't forget to show us your loot if you find something awesome!


----------



## laurenfoster619

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...432809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

I won this item recently and am definitely having doubts, but the seller claims its from eluxury. Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## betseyluxe

I know it is Michael Kors and not MK or Michael Michael Kors, it is made in Italy and comes with the brown dustbag with gold lettering.  Anyone remember what it is called?  I couldn't find a Kors thread. Thanks!!


----------



## queen.asli

maybe you should try to post here http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/


----------



## blackopal

What are the major things to look for on an Astor Leather Satchel, Large to know that it is a fake? Does anyone know?


----------



## juicygrl41

looks ok to me but you might want to wait and get some more opinions from the girls here


----------



## blackopal

could you open that link?


----------



## juicygrl41

yea i could. you posted it with a space in the word English at the end. all i had to do was delete that space.


----------



## juicygrl41

here you go:

http://upperbid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?action=ViewItem&ID=1256783404&Lang=English


----------



## blackopal

thank you


----------



## juicygrl41

You know the auction is closed though, right??


----------



## blackopal

yeah, I bought it because I really liked the color, and just got it in the mail, but i wondered if it is a real or fake, because I can't tell.  

Next time I will check this forum first.


----------



## Lunacy

Does this look authentic?

Michael Kors Woodside Continental Wallet?


----------



## dragon_0113

found it on ebay.  this style is kind of old, not sure how old though.  i've tried googling it but the only
 common colors ive seen are camel, red, gold, and yellow.  i feel like the black might be a fake despite all the so-called tags. please check? thanks 
*
Black:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-Pu...I%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=10&ps=63
 (_says it's about 16X11 inches_)

*Brown:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-KORS-IT...temQQimsxZ20091209?IMSfp=TL091209234011r15156
 (17X12X4 inches)

*Another Black one but different dimensions:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MICHAEL-KOR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53df06033b
 (14X12X4 inches)

why are they all different dimensions? which black is more real?


----------



## bijouxchic

I'm not entirely sure but at Macy's they had these bags for 30% off. If you're in the states you should def check out Macys


----------



## dragon_0113

not any more. only at places like ebay or at tj maxx (only red and yellow.)


----------



## Lunacy

*bump*


----------



## Toon

Hi,

Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors bag for me, please?

*Item Name:* unknow
*Item Number:* unknow
*Seller ID:* Ellen Didrik
*Link:* http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Unik_Michael_Kors_vaska_25596601.htm?ca=9&w=3


----------



## gscelp

I am trying to get this for my girlfriend's birthday and want to double check to make sure it is 100% authentic. If anyone could please help me as soon as possible that would be great. It ends in a few hours so I am a bit pressed on time!

Michael Kors Braided Should Bag Auction link!


----------



## kcf68

I really don't think Michael Kors has fakes out there.  His bags are pretty reasonably priced and I believe they are made in China so I don't think there is a need to make fakes...It looks real to me..


----------



## gscelp

Thank you for your help!


----------



## hellokitty99

Hi guys, I'm not sure if Michael Kors has fakes but just wanted to be on the safe side and get this purse authenticated.  I believe this is the Beverly from his Michael Michael Kors line, I can't tell exactly because he also has a similar variation in his Michael Kors line.  Any help will be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## kvamkvam

Item name: MICHAEL Michael KORS Gansevoort LG Shoulder Satchel
Seller: reading-in-the-dark
Item nr: 120543961755
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120543961755&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


I am totally new to Michael Kors, so I would be very happy to get some help with this one!! Thanks


----------



## kvamkvam

anybody?


----------



## deMelzy

Hello, was wondering if this bag on ebay is the real deal? Thanks

Title: Michael Kors Santorini Shoulder Flap  Clutch Handbag NWT
Seller: *klaudia1819*
Item no. 220574044127
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220574044127&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT






By demelzyde at 2010-03-25





By demelzyde at 2010-03-25


----------



## lulu.sniper

Item: Michael Kors Newbury Bag
Listing number:230447466419
Seller: *net2treasures* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230447466419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: Can you please help me authenticate this bag...i will hate to carry a fake bag...thanks in advance


----------



## lulu.sniper

Item: Michael Kors Newbury Bag
Listing number:230447466419
Seller: net2treasures 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: Can you please help me authenticate this bag...i will hate to carry a fake bag...thanks in advance


----------



## shoppergirl247

Could someone please authenticate this wallet..thanks in advance


----------



## stutor

Does anyone know where to post authentification questions on a michael kors croco delancey?
THANKS for ANY help


----------



## kateincali

Hello,

Just purchased this bag on Bonanzle and am uncertain of its authenticity. It just seems 'off' to me (it feels cheap for a $1,000+ bag) and I thought there was supposed to be a name plate on the exterior of the bag. Any help is much appreciated 

Back/front




Back/front
http://img504.imageshack.us/i/039gs.jpg/



The plate is only on one side. I thought it was on both on ones I have seen previously, but maybe I'm wrong.
http://img135.imageshack.us/i/040s.jpg/



The stamp inside reads MICHAEL KORS with HAND CRAFTED IN CHINA underneath. Sorry for the quality, my camera broke so I have to use my cell
http://img526.imageshack.us/i/041av.jpg/


----------



## kateincali

Anyone?


----------



## songofthesea

i own quite a few michael kors bags and this one isn't ringing a bell with me...can you call one of their flagship stores?


----------



## kateincali

I called two and neither could recall this particular style. They both knew about the ID Chain line but neither had seen patent with silver hardware and tassels.


----------



## ana46

Someone pls give me direction in verifying authenticity

click picture to enlarge 




GORGEOUS BLACK BUTTERY LEATHER WITH BRIGHT GOLDTONE SHINY HARDWARE INCLUDING LARGE GRAOMMETS, MICHAEL KORS HANGING LOGO AND TASSLES


GENEROUSLY SIZED AT APPROX. 17" ACROSS BY 11" HIGH AND 5" DEEP.
DOUBLE BRAIDED HANDLES HAVE A 13" DROP


LOGO LINING WITH MANY POCKETS AND KEY FOB
STORE RETURN/NEW/LINE THROUGH INTERIOR LABLE
WELL BELOW RETIAL


We are thrilled to offer fabulous authentic designer couture, shoes, handbags and accessories ALL well below retail. ALL merchandise is ABSOLUTELY 100% GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC and thoroughly inspected prior to listing. SMOKE FREE AND PET FREE ENVIRONMENT!

Most of our items are from CURRENT '09 lines. Some are SOLD OUT in department stores or limited editions. Other pieces are returns, store displays, or runway merchandise. Any noted flaws will be disclosed and pictured. Many items require a line through interior label to prevent retail returns. 

We are members of the PURSE FORUM. The purse forum is an excellent site providing a wealth of fashion/designer information and pictures- all topics for discussion. The members will be happy to assist you in the authentication of purses, shoes etc.

We value our many repeat customers and strive to provide a professional and pleasant ebay experience for all! 

See my other listings for more great items!


----------



## aj265

hi,
would be grateful for helping me with this 
seller *kristina_186* 
Item number:130392951500
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MICHAEL-Micha...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5c068acc


----------



## HoboAuthentic

I am not an MK know it all, I know some but not a lot.  The main pic is a stolen image.  I would stay away based on that alone but allow others to share as well, good luck


----------



## GingerSnap527

I don't think this purse would be highly faked...it looks ok based on my experience of seeing it in the store from time to time. 
I would guess the first image is just to show a stock photo of the bag. It does, after all, have real photos also in the auction.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

There is a wallet I like, the Montauk zebra leather wallet; I found the same wallet in different listings but I think one or more may be fake because some of them have a MK signature and some dont.  or maybe the one I think is fake is a different style, or some just didnt get that part of the leather?  no idea really.

I am thinking that the one with the signature is real, the seller posted so many pics with tag and etc, and i know even tags could be faked but something about having that many pictures seems more trustworthy than others. and then again some seem to look authentic despite the signature thing. here are the auctions I am speaking of. 

Michael Kors Montauk Zebra Continental Wallet
seller: cream_couture
http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-Mo...ltDomain_0&hash=item2c544de4e7#ht_6074wt_1132

Michael Kors zebra Wallet
seller: bestgram62
http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-ze...ultDomain_0&hash=item563cb19554#ht_500wt_1147

Michael Kors Zebra Cerise Wallet
seller: 1984eddie
http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-NW...ultDomain_0&hash=item20b11ad83f#ht_500wt_1147

Michael Kors Zebra Print Leather Wallet
seller: jdsglitter 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-KORS-Ze...ultDomain_0&hash=item56389c25bd#ht_1458wt_906

not very familiar with the brand but I hear good things and don't want to end up with a fake. 

thanks


----------



## di0rd0ll

I've got lots of MK bags, and that one looks authentic. Hardware is the best thing to look at with MK, his hardware is FLAWLESS.


----------



## italian_jen29

Hi, 
I There is a Michael Kors Big Valley Satchel up for auction on eBay, and I would just like to know if anyone can help me in figuring out if it's authentic or not. There are no tags, or receipt, it's used and it's being sold for around $95.00US. Here are some pictures that the seller sent me.

Thanks!


----------



## An4

Could someone please take a look if this is authentic?
Maybe you've dealt with the seller? Any info is appreciated 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MICHAEL-KOR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bcb79f09
seller: *oizaokene*


----------



## bridgetshops925

http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-MK...ristwatches&hash=item19bd347d89#ht_500wt_1104

When I google the model name, nothing comes up. Has anyone seen a watch like this before??


----------



## babee88

TIA!


----------



## Linn-Marie

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this Michael Kors Hamilton bag? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/298-Michael-Kor...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f018a4570

Thanks=)


----------



## sandc

Three things concern me about this Astor drawstring bag, but I am not knowledgeable enough to know for sure.

1. The leather looks a bit pebbled in one pic and this bag was not pebbled. 
2. The inside of any I have seen are the light colord canvas and not a black with Michael Kors written on it. Maybe they have a 2nd version?
3. The white stitching around the 2 studs at the bottom of the handle. It looks like there is an extra row of stitching. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

http://i.ebayimg.com/02/!B0C,c3gBGk~$(KGrHqZ,!igEw5S,QUzzBMYmBvwpj!~~_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/12/!B0C,ghgEWk~$(KGrHqZ,!hgEw5,RUeYJBMYmCEnhg!~~_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/22/!B0C,fog!Wk~$(KGrHqF,!hUEw5Drw8(KBMYmB+,2sQ~~_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/08/!B0C,fWQEWk~$(KGrHqV,!gsE)C3e1,l!BMYmB9q9Tw~~_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/20/!B0C,fGwB2k~$(KGrHqR,!gwE)Cbn7gcKBMYmB8(mU!~~_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/19/!B0C,hzw!2k~$(KGrHqF,!jcEw5Eush!zBMYmCKu6cw~~_12.JPG


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Hello. I'm looking for a Michael Kors Astor and there are a few on eBay. Some of them have different lining. Could you please help authenticate a couple of these for me? TIA! Sorry if it's too many! The lining is confusing. 

1.  http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-AS...04986754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_1302wt_1139

2.  http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MICHAEL-KOR...54548245?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_2096wt_1279

3.  http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-KORS-AS...547740134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_1130wt_913


----------



## LMD7

TIA


----------



## An4

Ladies and gents, could you please help me out with this one?
Any info will help. Thank you!

MK HAMILTON tote

seller: *brands_palace

*http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280556543176


----------



## karmenzsofia

I can't tell you with 100% certainty if this bag is legit or not because it's been a while since I had one of these in front of me, so I can't make a direct comparison. 

However...

The Hamilton is a commonly replicated bag. I would not buy it from a massive-volume seller like this one.


----------



## An4

^ thank you very much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## karmenzsofia




----------



## northchattcat

Hi, Ladies:

Can I please get an opinion on:

ebay item #: 350394582809
seller: devilprog

Looks like maybe a Nordstrom Rack find but am being extra cautious.  It looks like last season's lambskin but I didn't know that they made it in any other color but brown.  This one looks almost black (espresso).

Thanks!


----------



## Moni22

Please authenticate this bag.  Thanks!

Item Name: Michael Kors Lg Hamilton Tote Graphite
Item Number: 280584092066
Seller ID: fashan28
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-Lg-Hamilton-Tote-Graphite-/280584092066?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41541d79a2


----------



## mjuy

Hi.. can anyone authenticate this michael kors evening bag? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...79345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6828wt_1139

thanks!


----------



## green jewel

Hope I'm posting this correctly, since I have never posted an
"authenicate this".  Can any tell me this bag is legitimate or
not?  
Or thoughts about the bag would be helpful too...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180620758219&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!!!


----------



## OliviaV

And what is the name of this model?
Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, you could try and ask here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html

There's also a forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/




Good luck.


----------



## OliviaV

Thanks! I thought you could only ask here to authenticate shoes/bags etc.. 
Sorry!


----------



## Elliespurse

^No problems.


----------



## heyLaura

Please help me authenticate this michael kors bag. I dont know if they make replicas but from what I research they do. Is anyone able to help me authenticate this for me?

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...62&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

Heres the link with all the pictures. Please and thank you!


----------



## CheriBlossom

OK. I'm checking out nice clutches and came across the MK Berkley clutch, particularly the python (NICE!); however, I've noticed that there are 2 versions of such clutch. The one on the MK site for $198 looks like this 




Now, I've seen ones that are on EBay and they look like this:





Is there a possibility that there is an OLD/NEW model of such clutch? I would post them on a Authenticate This MK but I couldn't find one. TIA!


----------



## CheriBlossom

Don't know why the first attachment didn't go through. Anyway, here's the photo of the clutch I've seen on MK, Zappos, and Endless isn't she a beauty?:


----------



## Janiece

Love it!! The kind of clutch you can dress up or down.


----------



## CheriBlossom

Janiece said:


> Love it!! The kind of clutch you can dress up or down.



I know! I really like it a lot! However, the second pic isn't showing! ack!  Anyway, maybe the third's a charm.  Here's one of the pics from EBay.  See what I'm talking about? The first one has an oval handle and the ones I've seen on EBay has the square handles. Could these be fakes? TIA!


----------



## CheriBlossom

***Bump***


----------



## kybleugrass

Help authenticate this michael kors astor satchel.  Apple green?  Hardware and lining look right, but the color?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220805168634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Sley16

Hi there, does anyone know if the MK Layton large shoulder tote ever came in red?  I asked an SA at MK today and she had never seen one, though I don't know how experienced she was.  They only had orange and vanilla in store, whereas the MK website only has it in black and luggage.  

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-MICHAEL-KORS...487?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33695d9bb7


----------



## uadjit

I know there hasn't been a reply in a while but I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this black "doctor bag" style satchel I got from the Goodwill website. I am not very familiar with Michael Kors bags but I associate them with square fixtures and this particular bag has big goldtone rings.






I have an album of pictures I took of it on photobucket: http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z19/saprobe_photos/Bags/

Here are details you might not be able to see: The leather is very stiff, especially on the flap, "Michael Kors" is engraved on the metal on the flap buckle and "MK" on the fixtures that hold on those rings. The stitching looks very good inside and out, the tag looks right and the interior is a light off white canvas material. The edge of the leather is sealed with a dark brown color. The closure is a really strong goldtone magnetic clasp.

The card in the picture was in the zipper pocket inside. It has the Michael Kors logo and says "Leather Care Guide". 

I tried to find what style it was and I only saw this listing http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-MICHAEL-KORS-Berkley-E-W-Shoulder-Flap-Black-298/12232948 and that is just confusing me because I can't seem to find anything like a "Berkley East West Shoulder Flap" anything by Googling it. The bag in that listing looks exactly like mine, though. If anyone knows the style name or anything it would help.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi, I want to buy my first Michael Kors in ebay and came upon this seller.  Do you think the items are authentic?  Looks like the prices are quite a steal! 

Link: http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Women...n=1&_ssn=myluckydeals09&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282


----------



## uadjit

travelerscloset said:


> Hi, I want to buy my first Michael Kors in ebay and came upon this seller.  Do you think the items are authentic?  Looks like the prices are quite a steal!
> 
> Link: http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Women...n=1&_ssn=myluckydeals09&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282


I don't know enough to make any judgements about authenticity but their feedback is not very good. If you haven't yet, I suggest you read fb before you decide to buy.


----------



## travelerscloset

uadjit said:


> I don't know enough to make any judgements about authenticity but their feedback is not very good. If you haven't yet, I suggest you read fb before you decide to buy.


 
Thanks  I saw that too... I guess I was initially to giddy to overlook the negative feedbacks... but you are right.... looks like it's not worth the trouble....


----------



## uadjit

Sley16 said:


> Hi there, does anyone know if the MK Layton large shoulder tote ever came in red?  I asked an SA at MK today and she had never seen one, though I don't know how experienced she was.  They only had orange and vanilla in store, whereas the MK website only has it in black and luggage.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-MICHAEL-KORS...487?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33695d9bb7


 I'm still looking for red for you but I did find it in Gunmetal on the Neiman Marcus website: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...117cat17740733cat000059cat40290732cat40330763
so apparently it came in colors other than the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Sley16

Hi there, thanks for all the feedback.  I've since revisited my MK store and they've added the black and gunmetal to their stock in addition to the orange and vanilla.  I'm now leaning towards the luggage colour I've seen online on the Neiman Marcus website.  I asked at MK store about the luggage colour but it isn't in their product book although they said they may still get it in store.  I've decided against ordering from the seller after reading the feedback, and also found some posts on TPF about the seller which indicated her products are actually factory bags, so that may explain the colour discrepancy. I think I'm pretty set on the luggage colour now, but wish I could see it in person before ordering from NM as I'm in Canada it will cost me dearly to return it.  Finding the perfect red bag remains on the my list.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## uadjit

uadjit said:


> I know there hasn't been a reply in a while but I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this black "doctor bag" style satchel I got from the Goodwill website. I am not very familiar with Michael Kors bags but I associate them with square fixtures and this particular bag has big goldtone rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an album of pictures I took of it on photobucket: http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z19/saprobe_photos/Bags/
> 
> Here are details you might not be able to see: The leather is very stiff, especially on the flap, "Michael Kors" is engraved on the metal on the flap buckle and "MK" on the fixtures that hold on those rings. The stitching looks very good inside and out, the tag looks right and the interior is a light off white canvas material. The edge of the leather is sealed with a dark brown color. The closure is a really strong goldtone magnetic clasp.
> 
> The card in the picture was in the zipper pocket inside. It has the Michael Kors logo and says "Leather Care Guide".
> 
> I tried to find what style it was and I only saw this listing http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-MICHAEL-KORS-Berkley-E-W-Shoulder-Flap-Black-298/12232948 and that is just confusing me because I can't seem to find anything like a "Berkley East West Shoulder Flap" anything by Googling it. The bag in that listing looks exactly like mine, though. If anyone knows the style name or anything it would help.


Bumping because I still don't have an answer. :/


----------



## megcurry

Hi, I'd say it is a Berkley E/W Flap bag.  Probably authentic.  I vaguely remember seeing them years ago. 

I googled using the terms:  michael kors berkley flap
and found this link among others. 

http://www.mixoldandnew.com/servlet/Detail?no=27

Hope this helps, 
Meg


----------



## indiglow

These watches please!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190561289262&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190562004744&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280718727612&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BPerry5726

Hi All,

I would like to verify authenticity of this beautiful Michael Kors satchel.


























Any and all information about this bag will be greatly appreciated!! Name, Season release, color name etc.
Thank You
Have A Great Day!!


----------



## uadjit

megcurry said:


> Hi, I'd say it is a Berkley E/W Flap bag.  Probably authentic.  I vaguely remember seeing them years ago.
> 
> I googled using the terms:  michael kors berkley flap
> and found this link among others.
> 
> http://www.mixoldandnew.com/servlet/Detail?no=27
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Meg


 Thanks, Meg but that listing is the same seller as the one I posted just a different venue. She's selling them on eBay, Bonanza and a few other places.

I did see a few pictures of the item in brown here: http://www.polyvore.com/michael_michael_kors_berkley_leather/thing?id=2129987 

BPerry's bag looks just like mine except it's brown, the buckle detail is different and it doesn't have studs up the side.

The main things that make me suspicious about my bag are the large contrasting stitching and the thick, stiff leather. I do recall reading reviews on various shopping sites of other bags around that time where people complained about how stiff their MK bags were, though so that might not mean it's inauthentic.


----------



## megcurry

Hmmm sounds like some differences here that can't be explained. 

I hope it works out for you!

Take care, Meg


----------



## uadjit

megcurry said:


> Hmmm sounds like some differences here that can't be explained.
> 
> I hope it works out for you!
> 
> Take care, Meg


 Thanks, Meg. 

BPerry: Is the leather in your bag soft or tough?


----------



## BPerry5726

uadjit said:


> Thanks, Meg.
> 
> BPerry: Is the leather in your bag soft or tough?



Hi uadjit - I would say the leather is thick and soft.


----------



## uadjit

BPerry5726 said:


> Hi uadjit - I would say the leather is thick and soft.


 OK. I sent an email to MK with pictures of my bag and I also asked about the brown leather variation without studs like yours. I will let you know what they say if / when they get back to me.


----------



## uadjit

Never mind. They just replied with a form email about how they can't authenticate anything that isn't sold directly from MK. w /e


----------



## uadjit

In case any one is interested, here's an update: I saw this auction for an identical bag in brown http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300585755483&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123. I emailed the seller and the leather in their bag is exactly like mine and that they got theirs at Macy's so I'm convinced it's authentic.

BPerry: Sorry, but I haven't had any leads on your variation.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Can anyone please authenticate this Skorpios Crescent Hobo?  I wasn't able to find it in this color (Ecru) anywhere else.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-KORS-SK...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0ceac2e9#ht_791wt_1270

Thanks in advance!


----------



## uadjit

PurseLoveSF said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this Skorpios Crescent Hobo?  I wasn't able to find it in this color (Ecru) anywhere else.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-KORS-SK...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0ceac2e9#ht_791wt_1270
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 I know that this is a bit late. (Sorry) but the reason you're having trouble finding it is because the actual color name was "Pumice".






Here's a link to Polyvore: http://www.polyvore.com/michael_kors_skorpios_pleated_hobo/thing?id=13580778


----------



## ayankari

Hello:  Can someone tell me if this is authentic?  It doesn't come with the hang tag and I just want to make sure I'm not helping the fakers.  Thanks.


----------



## ayankari

ayankari said:


> Hello: Can someone tell me if this is authentic? It doesn't come with the hang tag and I just want to make sure I'm not helping the fakers. Thanks.


 
I guess it would really help if I included the link to the purse in the listing!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180715202543?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## monicamsalazar

Could someone authenticate this purse for me?

I saw the same purse at the Michael Kors store on the weekend and regret so much not getting it. Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220763251726?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ocgirl714

i just bought this as a last minute thing.. could someone please authenticate? thanks..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270810821709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## Teddy Bag

I bought this bag and although I love it, but it doesnt have the lock.  Is it authentic?  

Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32074959605...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_5720wt_932


----------



## debpie

I'm not an expert but I think the outlet bags don't come with a lock.


----------



## nay.nay01

Hello,

Can you authenticate these for me? TIA! 

(1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/220852413578?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_631wt_943

(2)http://www.ebay.com/itm/27075012137...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_13062wt_1282


----------



## BPerry5726

Is this bag an authentic Michael Kors??

I believe this is the first counterfeit MK I have seen -- the interior looks totally wrong to me.  Any help and or information will be greatly appreciated.

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/MICHAEL-KORS-Gold-Handbag-8600471.html

Thank You
Bobbi


----------



## lakeshow

BPerry5726 said:


> Is this bag an authentic Michael Kors??
> 
> I believe this is the first counterfeit MK I have seen -- the interior looks totally wrong to me.  Any help and or information will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/MICHAEL-KORS-Gold-Handbag-8600471.html
> 
> Thank You
> Bobbi



See in the first pic on the tag it says "Your Gift"? I can't make out anymore (somethingsomethingsomething your purchase somethingsomething) but it looks like a cheapie tote someone got for free with a fragrance gift set or something. So it's not a fake, _per say_, but it's not a real Michael Kors bag either. Def not worth $40 imo


----------



## uadjit

lakeshow said:


> See in the first pic on the tag it says "Your Gift"? I can't make out anymore (somethingsomethingsomething your purchase somethingsomething) but it looks like a cheapie tote someone got for free with a fragrance gift set or something. So it's not a fake, _per say_, but it's not a real Michael Kors bag either. Def not worth $40 imo


 Yes. You're right. It says this bag is yours with the purchase of any MK fragrance. So it's probably a cosmetic bag or something. 

BPerry - you should email the GW that's selling it and tell them that the pic with tag that says "Your Gift" is nearly illegible which is probably why the bid has gone so high. There's a contact link in the boilerplate at the bottom.


----------



## greenshanks

Hi, can someone tell me about the Python bags in sand. There seem to be so many of them available on EBay but they all look gray colour not sand at all! I also purchased one online that I returned because I was disappointed with the colour, I was told it was sand/beige tones but it definitely wasnt. Are they supposed to be grayer then sand beige?


----------



## alicia10m

seller:doriv33
item: MICHAEL KORS LARGE BLACK LEATHER KNOX SATCHEL PURSE 

link:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-MICHAEL-...818?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336d5cf592

Can someone please tell me if this is authentic, and if it is not, can someone please reccomend a seller on ebay that does sell authentic, new, michael kors purses? Thanks.


----------



## lakeshow

alicia10m said:


> seller:doriv33
> item: MICHAEL KORS LARGE BLACK LEATHER KNOX SATCHEL PURSE
> 
> link:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-MICHAEL-...818?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336d5cf592
> 
> Can someone please tell me if this is authentic, and if it is not, can someone please reccomend a seller on ebay that does sell authentic, new, michael kors purses? Thanks.



looks good


----------



## greenshanks

Please can you authenticate, could you get back ASAP as its ending in 5 hours, sorry left it rather late.
Michael Kors Hamilton quilted clutch PINK
190587067955
jovi_1987
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190587067955?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l26497067955
many thanks


----------



## alicia10m

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220878140818

Thankyou for authenticating this,
I am just wondering if you think it is authentic, and in the listing the seller says it was purchased at Macy's and retails for $328, how can she be selling it for $150 plus $50 shipping? I really want to buy this and if you think it is real I will buy it, but that would usually be a red flag to me. What do you think?


----------



## uadjit

alicia10m said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220878140818
> 
> Thankyou for authenticating this,
> I am just wondering if you think it is authentic, and in the listing the seller says it was purchased at Macy's and retails for $328, how can she be selling it for $150 plus $50 shipping? I really want to buy this and if you think it is real I will buy it, but that would usually be a red flag to me. What do you think?


 $50 shipping? Even US to Canada that's way too much.

But I digress.

There are lots of ways to get purses below retail. Clearance, sales, etc. I saw Hamiltons at TJ Maxx for about $160 about a month ago so they must be on the clearance circuit.


----------



## uadjit

uadjit said:


> $50 shipping? Even US to Canada that's way too much.
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> There are lots of ways to get purses below retail. Clearance, sales, etc. I saw Hamiltons at TJ Maxx for about $160 about a month ago so they must be on the clearance circuit.


 Sorry, I mean Knoxes. That's what I get for trying to read greenshanks' post while responding to yours. Though I just saw a Hamilton there, today.

I also saw a gray croc embossed Knox there for around $180. And an Astor tote in Luggage for $150. All of those at or less than half of MSRP.

So, don't worry about the low price.


----------



## alicia10m

Awesome, thankyou!
Unfortunately, someone bought that purse before I had a chance.
I found another, can someone please authenticate this one for me?

seller:dresstoimpresschic2011 (only has 61 feedback score)

link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/250908431197?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I was also looking at this wallet:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160668906033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## uadjit

alicia10m said:


> Awesome, thankyou!
> Unfortunately, someone bought that purse before I had a chance.
> I found another, can someone please authenticate this one for me?
> 
> seller:dresstoimpresschic2011 (only has 61 feedback score)
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/250908431197?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I was also looking at this wallet:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160668906033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Sorry, I really don't know enough about MK wallets to help you with that.

As for the Knox bags those look like stock photos so there's no way to judge authenticity. The sellers lists a quantity of four and their feedback indicates some quality / wear issues. If I were you I'd ask for photos of the actual bag you'd be getting and ask specifically if there is any shelf wear.

You don't have to be shy about asking questions. Most sellers would much rather answer buyers' questions BEFORE the sale than deal with unhappy buyers later. If they are rude or difficult to work with that should be a red flag that they're not a good trading partner.


----------



## alicia10m

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## PurseAppeal

Hello,
I just purchased this Michael Kors at TJ Maxx.  Can you please authenticate it?  I have no idea what to look for to ensure a Michael Kors bag is authentic.  This is my first Michael Kors bag and I don't see a patch inside of it as a Coach bag would have. Any suggestions would be helpful!

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/Purses/2011-10-27_15-56-29_854.jpg


----------



## PurseAppeal

PurseAppeal said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased this Michael Kors at TJ Maxx. Can you please authenticate it? I have no idea what to look for to ensure a Michael Kors bag is authentic. This is my first Michael Kors bag and I don't see a patch inside of it as a Coach bag would have. Any suggestions would be helpful!
> 
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/Purses/2011-10-27_15-56-29_854.jpg


 

How long does it take to receive a response?  I haven't received a response as of yet. Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## lakeshow

PurseAppeal said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased this Michael Kors at TJ Maxx.  Can you please authenticate it?  I have no idea what to look for to ensure a Michael Kors bag is authentic.  This is my first Michael Kors bag and I don't see a patch inside of it as a Coach bag would have. Any suggestions would be helpful!
> 
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/Purses/2011-10-27_15-56-29_854.jpg



it seems very unlikely that tj maxx would have fake bags, i would bet the ranch it's legit. if you're really concerned some more pics would be helpful


----------



## PurseAppeal

lakeshow said:


> it seems very unlikely that tj maxx would have fake bags, i would bet the ranch it's legit. if you're really concerned some more pics would be helpful


 
Thank you!


----------



## uadjit

PurseAppeal said:


> Thank you!


 Occasionally, I have heard that TJ Maxx has had fake bags when people have made fraudulent returns (swapped a fake bag for a real one) but they have lots of legit MK bags there. 

In order to have any idea whether the bag is authentic or not you needs some better pics. Better lighting, less blurry and closeups of the interior, hardware, etc.

It's probably fine, though.


----------



## Gnomesy

Does this bag look okay?

Michael Kors Zip Tote Vanilla E/W tote $198 NR
seller : buy.at.trendenvy 
item : 140631511470
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors-Zip-Tote-Vanilla-E-W-tote-198-NR-/140631511470?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20be4a91ae


----------



## ranis37

Gnomesy said:


> Does this bag look okay?
> 
> Michael Kors Zip Tote Vanilla E/W tote $198 NR
> seller : buy.at.trendenvy
> item : 140631511470
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...470?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20be4a91ae


 

yes this bag is 100% authentic, it is selling really cheap, this retail;s for 179 plus tax. It is only missing the mk charm, but if you get a good deal, you can get the charm on ebay for less than 25 bucks!  good luck!!!


----------



## ror88

Not intending to double post, this also exists in the purse ID forum, but saw this forum and though this was a better place to ask about a MK bag. I'm curious if anyone can ID this bag:







. 

I picked it up on ebay just now and liked the look of the bag, but have no idea what the story is with it. For $80, I figured the damage couldn't be that great. The seller seems to have mislisted the bag.

Anyways here's the link to the auction that just ended. http://www.ebay.com/itm/150691467033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I'm not sure how/if ebay covers fakes (again at worst it's $80), but the seller claimed it was authentic michael kors, should mean ebay will cover it. They claim it was bought last year for $1499 (have no idea how valid this might be).

Regardless, would really appreciate any help here, in browsing the 2010 thread here, I didn't see the bag, but I'm assuming it's at least a fake of a real MK bag, so hopefully you guys are at least able to ID it. I know the pics aren't great.

BTW, wondering what everyone thinks about the joan bags? noticed they have gone on sale at alot of places recently. I'm wondering if the hamilton (if I can find one in the similar sub $200 retail store pricerange)


----------



## MookieMoo

Hi There,

Could anyone help me out and ID this MK bag for me?

Many Thanks

http://s1109.photobucket.com/albums/h435/claire10627/?action=view&current=DSC06383.jpg


----------



## mz_tl

Hi! I'm currently considering this handbag. Would anyone mind authenticating this for me? Thank you! 

MICHAEL KORS PORTLAND Large Tote Satchel Hand Bag
*Seller*: finedesignerclothing
*Item*:110643872331
*Link*:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110643872331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## uadjit

mz_tl said:


> Hi! I'm currently considering this handbag. Would anyone mind authenticating this for me? Thank you!
> 
> MICHAEL KORS PORTLAND Large Tote Satchel Hand Bag
> *Seller*: finedesignerclothing
> *Item*:110643872331
> *Link*:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110643872331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
 This one's definitely authentic but it's obviously the satchel. I'm not sure why they have tote in the title. Just to grab search traffic, I guess.


----------



## mz_tl

uadjit said:


> This one's definitely authentic but it's obviously the satchel. I'm not sure why they have tote in the title. Just to grab search traffic, I guess.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Nadine16

ror88 said:


> Not intending to double post, this also exists in the purse ID forum, but saw this forum and though this was a better place to ask about a MK bag. I'm curious if anyone can ID this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I picked it up on ebay just now and liked the look of the bag, but have no idea what the story is with it. For $80, I figured the damage couldn't be that great. The seller seems to have mislisted the bag.
> 
> Anyways here's the link to the auction that just ended. http://www.ebay.com/itm/150691467033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> I'm not sure how/if ebay covers fakes (again at worst it's $80), but the seller claimed it was authentic michael kors, should mean ebay will cover it. They claim it was bought last year for $1499 (have no idea how valid this might be).
> 
> Regardless, would really appreciate any help here, in browsing the 2010 thread here, I didn't see the bag, but I'm assuming it's at least a fake of a real MK bag, so hopefully you guys are at least able to ID it. I know the pics aren't great.
> 
> BTW, wondering what everyone thinks about the joan bags? noticed they have gone on sale at alot of places recently. I'm wondering if the hamilton (if I can find one in the similar sub $200 retail store pricerange)


 
I'm not able to identify the bag but am writing in regard to Ebay's return policy. You can return any item if it is not real if you do so within 45 days. Just be sure to send the bag with tracking so you can confirm that the seller recieved it. Once they do they must refund you the money you spent for the bag plus the original shipping cost. So if you are uneasy about this bag you will get your money back. Just dont wait too long and dont forget the tracking number! Best wishes!


----------



## Nadine16

lakeshow said:


> it seems very unlikely that tj maxx would have fake bags, i would bet the ranch it's legit. if you're really concerned some more pics would be helpful


 

TJMAXX, MARSHALL'S AND ANNIE SEZ ALL SELL REAL MICHAEL KORS BAGS. They purchase overstock from Dept stores like macy's and will get them at a discount and that is how they are able to charge less money. I buy a majority of my handbags from Tj maxx. So enjoy your bag its beautiful!


----------



## Nadine16

BPerry5726 said:


> Is this bag an authentic Michael Kors??
> 
> I believe this is the first counterfeit MK I have seen -- the interior looks totally wrong to me. Any help and or information will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/MICHAEL-KORS-Gold-Handbag-8600471.html
> 
> Thank You
> Bobbi


 
The bag does not look too promising. The logo stamped into the leather outside looks right but I agree the interior lining looks off. I have three michael kors handbags all purchased at different times and I have never seen a lining like this. Be careful. Best wishes!


----------



## sassypursefreak

Nadine16 said:


> The bag does not look too promising. The logo stamped into the leather outside looks right but I agree the interior lining looks off. I have three michael kors handbags all purchased at different times and I have never seen a lining like this. Be careful. Best wishes!



I believe this is one of those free gifts with the purchase of $x.xx in perfume, so the interior and look of the bag will not be the same quality of one of his actual handbags.


----------



## princezss

Is this one authentic? Thank you in advance  

Michael Kors Knox Large Croc Embossed Satchel Handbag
Seller: kevipooh11 
Item: 200673754713
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/20067375471...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4053wt_1189


----------



## uadjit

princezss said:


> Is this one authentic? Thank you in advance
> 
> Michael Kors Knox Large Croc Embossed Satchel Handbag
> Seller: kevipooh11
> Item: 200673754713
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/20067375471...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4053wt_1189


This one is 100% authentic.


----------



## ror88

Nadine16 said:


> I'm not able to identify the bag but am writing in regard to Ebay's return policy. You can return any item if it is not real if you do so within 45 days. Just be sure to send the bag with tracking so you can confirm that the seller recieved it. Once they do they must refund you the money you spent for the bag plus the original shipping cost. So if you are uneasy about this bag you will get your money back. Just dont wait too long and dont forget the tracking number! Best wishes!



So I got the handbag in the mail. To be honest, the seller did NOT disclose how much wear this thing has. The body is in good condition, with some light pen marks, but there is major wear on the strap, and some cracking on body seams.

Regardless, I now am trying to figure out A, is this bag real, and B, what is it?

I can tell that it is "made in Italy", meaning that it would be from the more expensive "michael kors collection" (it is at least 1 year old, which clicks since newer bags aren't made in Italy anymore).

The stitching seems very good. All the lining is stitched. The lining appears gold in the photo, that's just the flash, it's more of a shimmery beige.

Please let me know what everyone thinks of the photos, I can supply more of specific details to help figure out if the bag is real.

Even if it is a real bag, and I spent $90 on it, I'm iffy if I'm happy, the wear really is a bit much, and I honestly prefer the styling of MUCH less expensive bags than this in the MK line. I'm honestly at a loss as to why (and maybe someone could educate me) someone would pay $1500 for this bag new, assuming it is indeed real.


----------



## ror88

more photos, showing some of the wear and tear on the bag.


----------



## princezss

uadjit said:


> This one is 100% authentic.



Thanks so much!


----------



## ror88

so I've found some pics looking online, and this APPEARS to be a Michael Kors Sutton Handbag. It looks very similar to this one here: http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...=%%CSE%%&srccode=cii_0&cpncode=21-179244012-2

but I can't seem to find it in white, and I don't know if it was made in italy originally. For all I know it's not the sutton, and just looks similar to it.....



ror88 said:


> So I got the handbag in the mail. To be honest, the seller did NOT disclose how much wear this thing has. The body is in good condition, with some light pen marks, but there is major wear on the strap, and some cracking on body seams.
> 
> Regardless, I now am trying to figure out A, is this bag real, and B, what is it?
> 
> I can tell that it is "made in Italy", meaning that it would be from the more expensive "michael kors collection" (it is at least 1 year old, which clicks since newer bags aren't made in Italy anymore).
> 
> The stitching seems very good. All the lining is stitched. The lining appears gold in the photo, that's just the flash, it's more of a shimmery beige.
> 
> Please let me know what everyone thinks of the photos, I can supply more of specific details to help figure out if the bag is real.
> 
> Even if it is a real bag, and I spent $90 on it, I'm iffy if I'm happy, the wear really is a bit much, and I honestly prefer the styling of MUCH less expensive bags than this in the MK line. I'm honestly at a loss as to why (and maybe someone could educate me) someone would pay $1500 for this bag new, assuming it is indeed real.


----------



## ror88

it also looks alot like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





however the detailing doesn't match with the "belt" on the handbag I have. There appears to be no belt on the pic here, vs. a lower belt with straps to hold it up on mine. Though this link is from 2007, and the seller said the bag I now have was bought ~1 year ago for $1500 at saks (I don't care if they're hyping the price, more concerned with whether or not the bag is real). I'd "suspect" the odds of a high end MK bag being counterfeited would be greater than a lower end one, like the lovely Joan Bag I just picked up.


----------



## princezss

It looks exactly like the sutton! 
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod1700004
Thats it in white  , I think it is the sutton. And Im not expert AT ALL lol so dont take my opinion serious, but I think if it sold for that little it wouldn't be authentic. And the higher end bags would definitely have a better chance of being copied, or at least they would make the copy alot better. It doesn't look right to me, the stitching, and the straps.. the straps look like what my fake gucci did.. and it wasn't even used (yes shame on me for buying a fake! it was a trade years ago though, and i never wore it ) It had white straps too and was dark on the edges as well.

Although consider yourself super lucky if its authentic!!


----------



## ror88

100% that is the bag I have. It matches exactly as far as styling and hardware. The only thing (and I'm not sure if it's the flash in the MK website photo, or that my bag is dirty, or a different color) it that my bag is more "beige" than a pure white vanilla shown on the MK site.

Regardless, this does fit what the seller claims to have paid. In viewing other auctions she mostly bids on items, and doesn't appear to be in the business of selling bags. Still it is entirely possible the bag is fake.

Now that we know what this bag is "MICHAEL KORS Sutton Large Belted Satchel, Vanilla" we can figure out if it is real or not...

Anyone with any surefire ideas on how to ID this bag as authentic or fake, please let me know   Like I said, can post more pics of any detailing requested.




princezss said:


> It looks exactly like the sutton!
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod1700004
> Thats it in white  , I think it is the sutton. And Im not expert AT ALL lol so dont take my opinion serious, but I think if it sold for that little it wouldn't be authentic. And the higher end bags would definitely have a better chance of being copied, or at least they would make the copy alot better. It doesn't look right to me, the stitching, and the straps.. the straps look like what my fake gucci did.. and it wasn't even used (yes shame on me for buying a fake! it was a trade years ago though, and i never wore it ) It had white straps too and was dark on the edges as well.
> 
> Although consider yourself super lucky if its authentic!!


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

ror88 said:


> So I got the handbag in the mail. To be honest, the seller did NOT disclose how much wear this thing has. The body is in good condition, with some light pen marks, but there is major wear on the strap, and some cracking on body seams.
> 
> Regardless, I now am trying to figure out A, is this bag real, and B, what is it?
> 
> I can tell that it is "made in Italy", meaning that it would be from the more expensive "michael kors collection" (it is at least 1 year old, which clicks since newer bags aren't made in Italy anymore).
> 
> The stitching seems very good. All the lining is stitched. The lining appears gold in the photo, that's just the flash, it's more of a shimmery beige.
> 
> Please let me know what everyone thinks of the photos, I can supply more of specific details to help figure out if the bag is real.
> 
> Even if it is a real bag, and I spent $90 on it, I'm iffy if I'm happy, the wear really is a bit much, and I honestly prefer the styling of MUCH less expensive bags than this in the MK line. I'm honestly at a loss as to why (and maybe someone could educate me) someone would pay $1500 for this bag new, assuming it is indeed real.


It is in fact from his "Collection" edition. Its the Sutton series circa 2008 (sutton large satchel). The lining is satin and the tag is made in italy is correct. You paid a good price for it because this handbag was like 995-1200. If I were you I would take it to a good handbag/shoe repair and see if they can referbish the bag. Nordstrom use to offer it for free but I think they still do it for free any more. You would have to pay a fee. I hope this helps. Best of luck to you! Oh and they did make this in the MK by MK the diff is the quality (PS I mean no disrespect to any seasoned tpf this is just my opinion based on the info provided)


----------



## Toonces

Hi,
This one is not on an auction but on my work bulletin board.   The seller has been trying to sell for awhile and has only posted this one pic with no other description or measurements.  I tried looking on eBay and asking friends but no one else has seen it.    I'm beginning to wonder about it's authenticity.   Thanks.


----------



## ror88

FabJenLvHbs said:


> It is in fact from his "Collection" edition. Its the Sutton series circa 2008 (sutton large satchel). The lining is satin and the tag is made in italy is correct. You paid a good price for it because this handbag was like 995-1200. If I were you I would take it to a good handbag/shoe repair and see if they can referbish the bag. Nordstrom use to offer it for free but I think they still do it for free any more. You would have to pay a fee. I hope this helps. Best of luck to you! Oh and they did make this in the MK by MK the diff is the quality (PS I mean no disrespect to any seasoned tpf this is just my opinion based on the info provided)



thank you so much for the info, I'm starting to bet that this is indeed a genuine bag, and will look into getting it refurbished. I'm betting $50 would go a long way with it, hopefully.


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

ror88 said:


> thank you so much for the info, I'm starting to bet that this is indeed a genuine bag, and will look into getting it refurbished. I'm betting $50 would go a long way with it, hopefully.



If you think you spent to much you might be able to get a partial refund. But if its to late for that you can get your money back especially if they didn't disclose everything that was wrong with the bag. I recently had a Michael kors collection handbag that was sent to me but had more damage than expected. Since it was at a good price I got it repaired it. I have 5 Michael kors collection bags and I love them. They are superior in quality than the MK by MK (they have beautiful stuff too). Be careful with the white (I have two in white) they can color transfer like no ones business so be careful around jeans and heavy dye items.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Michael Kors Hamilton Croc Embossed Leather Tote , PEANUT
Item number: 250926830966
seller: dresstoimpresschic2011
http://www.ebay.com/itm/25092683096...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_8664wt_1398
please authenticate


----------



## uadjit

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton Croc Embossed Leather Tote , PEANUT
> Item number: 250926830966
> seller: dresstoimpresschic2011
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25092683096...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_8664wt_1398
> please authenticate


The item pictured is authentic but it is a stock photo. This seller is selling 10 of this exact bag in Peanut Croc. That makes me suspicious. 

I would ask for photos of the actual item you will be getting inside and out.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

uadjit said:


> The item pictured is authentic but it is a stock photo. This seller is selling 10 of this exact bag in Peanut Croc. That makes me suspicious.
> 
> I would ask for photos of the actual item you will be getting inside and out.



ok thanks


----------



## selketkrb

Hi All. I searched to see if this one had been authenticated yet, but didn't find it. Please help to authenticate! Thanks so much!

Item number: 200678364748
seller: bugsysurfs 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOX-GOR...H_Handbags&hash=item2eb95cd64c#ht_1414wt_1398


----------



## princezss

Authentic? Thank you in advance 

Seller: advancebuy
Item: 180761581805
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2a163ad8ed#ht_866wt_956


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton Croc Embossed Leather Tote , PEANUT
> Item number: 250926830966
> seller: dresstoimpresschic2011
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25092683096...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_8664wt_1398
> please authenticate


I agree uadjit. The one in the picture is real. Ask the seller for a picture of the inside and outside. If you want to take it a step further and you could email some of the buyers and ask them how there experience was.... so and so forth. I would use some caution with this one.


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

princezss said:


> Authentic? Thank you in advance
> 
> Seller: advancebuy
> Item: 180761581805
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2a163ad8ed#ht_866wt_956


Its real but it doesn't look new with out tag. If you look at the last picture the handle looks worn and the handbag looks a little broken in. You could either pass (there are tones of hamiltons on ebay) or you can ask the seller to lower the price because that handbag does not look new with tags.


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

selketkrb said:


> Hi All. I searched to see if this one had been authenticated yet, but didn't find it. Please help to authenticate! Thanks so much!
> 
> Item number: 200678364748
> seller: bugsysurfs
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOX-GOR...H_Handbags&hash=item2eb95cd64c#ht_1414wt_1398


Its a Scorpio tote I say is circa 2005-2006 collection. I don't see the metal dangle tag that comes with it. Ask the seller if there is a dangle metal tag that comes with it. The stitching, satin/silk lining and the Michael kors on the zip pool and plaque look correct. I hope that helps. I think its a bit pricey as well but if you really love the bag go for it


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

FabJenLvHbs said:


> I agree uadjit. The one in the picture is real. Ask the seller for a picture of the inside and outside. If you want to take it a step further and you could email some of the buyers and ask them how there experience was.... so and so forth. I would use some caution with this one.



I totally agree thanks


----------



## nobletrends

MIchael Kors USA SALE!!  check this out  http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...27121&navid=subNavVIEWALLSALE&navAction=menu#

Darn! Why dont I get this in the UK?? Anyone knows any company that shop for customers?


----------



## princezss

FabJenLvHbs said:


> Its real but it doesn't look new with out tag. If you look at the last picture the handle looks worn and the handbag looks a little broken in. You could either pass (there are tones of hamiltons on ebay) or you can ask the seller to lower the price because that handbag does not look new with tags.



Thanks so much! I think I might pass, I didnt notice but now I see the handle is like dented in in one of the photos  so I dont want to risk buying with a seller that didnt list that.. well I guess Ill be back once I find the right one  lol


----------



## annas2changmin

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this hamilton bag?

Name: MICHAEL KORS HAMILTON QUILT WOMENS HANDBAG RED SATCHEL
Seller: 918pretty_2
Item #: 170611660828
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...828?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b93f581c

Thanks lots!!


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

annas2changmin said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this hamilton bag?
> 
> Name: MICHAEL KORS HAMILTON QUILT WOMENS HANDBAG RED SATCHEL
> Seller: 918pretty_2
> Item #: 170611660828
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...828?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b93f581c
> 
> Thanks lots!!



Its real. It even has the macys(?) return sticker on the back of the tag. But looking at the over all handbag it is real (Its the small version not the big just a little fyi)


----------



## annas2changmin

FabJenLvHbs said:


> Its real. It even has the macys(?) return sticker on the back of the tag. But looking at the over all handbag it is real (Its the small version not the big just a little fyi)



Thank you so much for your help =)


----------



## uadjit

I've got one for you guys. The leather is nice - Thick and tough but soft at the same time. There's suede trim, off-white plain canvas lining (no logo or anything), black leather trim on pockets, zippers. The thing I thought was weird is that the metal is like stripped off or something (or maybe it's tarnished) on the turnlock.

Has anyone seen this style and if so what is it and is it authentic?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## Xtina0509

Michael kors large astor
seller: gioiella
item:320802602929
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab1533fb1#ht_633wt_951


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

Xtina0509 said:


> Michael kors large astor
> seller: gioiella
> item:320802602929
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab1533fb1#ht_633wt_951


Is it possible to ask the seller for more pics? At first glance based on this picture I have to say I'm 70% sure its real. Need more pics...


----------



## laurenfoster619

Style: Michael by Michael Kors Vienna Tassel Hobo 
Seller: xp206
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-VIENNA-LARGE-TASSEL-BLACK-LEATHER-HOBO-BAG-498-/330652754009?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfc70a059#ht_13439wt_1272


Thanks!


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

laurenfoster619 said:


> Style: Michael by Michael Kors Vienna Tassel Hobo
> Seller: xp206
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-VIENNA-LARGE-TASSEL-BLACK-LEATHER-HOBO-BAG-498-/330652754009?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfc70a059#ht_13439wt_1272
> 
> 
> Thanks!


This bag is in bad shape even if it was real its priced to high. For that price you could get a nwot 2011 Mk by Mk. I don't see this style to often but if your patient you'll find one brand new or never used. The outside is questionable....if I were you I would pass  Best of Luck.


----------



## laurenfoster619

FabJenLvHbs said:


> This bag is in bad shape even if it was real its priced to high. For that price you could get a nwot 2011 Mk by Mk. I don't see this style to often but if your patient you'll find one brand new or never used. The outside is questionable....if I were you I would pass  Best of Luck.




You are right--I will keep looking. Thank you!


----------



## adelaizabella

Hello

just purchased this MK purse on EBAY.  Can someone please authenticate it? Im a little worried.


----------



## skipper18

Hi,
Can someone help me with these two:

MICHAEL KORS WOMENS BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER BAG NWT
seller: jtootles
item:250948711901
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/25094871190...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_500wt_1156 


AUTHENTIC MICHAEL KORS BLACK LEATHER EXTRA LARGE STUDDED SHOULDER HOBO BAG
seller: stumptownexchange
item:260909332710
Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/26090933271...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_17919wt_1270

Thank you!


----------



## adelaizabella

Do knock off Michael Kors purses exist?


----------



## jamidee

Trying to buy a wallet for my mom for Xmas. Please help me get an authentic one: 

MICHAEL KORS MK EMB ZIP AROUND CONTINENTAL WALLET BAG
200681373376
elegance202
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200681373376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280782230099?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
New w/ Tag Michael Kors Black Leather MK Embossed Zip Around Continental Wallet
womensworldfashion
280782230099

NWT Michael Kors Black Jet Set Continental Monogram Wall
290645535541
shrklvr22
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290645535541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## uadjit

adelaizabella - looks OK but could you post some pics that are less blurry and also pictures of the interior?

skipper18 -

The tote in the picture is real but there's only 1 pic and it's a stock photo - ask for more pics.

The Astor I'm not sure about. There are definitely Astor fakes floating around and the leather looks a little weird to me, though it could be the photography. Wait for another opinion.


jamidee - 

All of those wallets look authentic but I wouldn't buy the first one because it doesn't look "brand new" to me and the seller has reports of people saying that he/she is selling used items as new. Wouldn't want to take the chance for a Christmas gift.

Nobody still has any ideas about the bag I asked about last week? :/


----------



## adelaizabella

Thanks UADJIT!! I really appreciate it. I would post better pics but I got those pics off the eBay post I purchased it from. Crossing my fingers.

Are there fake MK?


----------



## uadjit

adelaizabella said:


> Thanks UADJIT!! I really appreciate it. I would post better pics but I got those pics off the eBay post I purchased it from. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> Are there fake MK?


Yes. There are some but I've mostly seen fake Astors or just really bad fakes that don't look like an actual MK style but have a fake MK badge on them.

Your bag is probably fine. Just post your own pics when the bag arrives to be sure.


----------



## adelaizabella

Yes I will for sure! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

skipper18 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me with these two:
> 
> MICHAEL KORS WOMENS BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER BAG NWT
> seller: jtootles
> item:250948711901
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/25094871190...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC MICHAEL KORS BLACK LEATHER EXTRA LARGE STUDDED SHOULDER HOBO BAG
> seller: stumptownexchange
> item:260909332710
> Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/26090933271...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_17919wt_1270
> 
> Thank you!


The first one doesn't have enough pictures to authenticate.
The second one is real and in great shape (2006-2007)...I know I'm late sorry


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

jamidee said:


> Trying to buy a wallet for my mom for Xmas. Please help me get an authentic one:
> 
> MICHAEL KORS MK EMB ZIP AROUND CONTINENTAL WALLET BAG
> 200681373376
> elegance202
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200681373376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280782230099?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> New w/ Tag Michael Kors Black Leather MK Embossed Zip Around Continental Wallet
> womensworldfashion
> 280782230099
> 
> NWT Michael Kors Black Jet Set Continental Monogram Wall
> 290645535541
> shrklvr22
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290645535541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Out of all three I say go for the second one (patent leather). It's legit based on the photos plus there is a 7 day return policy. The seller has a couple of bobos but responds to every negative feedback (which I don't see to often....some negative feed backs look a little unwarranted). Look closer at the zip pull though it looks a little scuffed but....in person you might not see them. Scuffs tend too show up more under a camera flash. Best of luck


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

adelaizabella said:


> Do knock off Michael Kors purses exist?


You would be surprised. They do it to juicy bags and there not terribly expensive ....a couple of days ago I sow two fake Luella Bartley bags and she stop making handbags years ago...


----------



## Moondust26

Please authenticate this Michael Kors Handbag.. The seller said she doesn't know herself if the handbag is real or fake??? She said it was given to her.. thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120832058801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


oh and she is also selling this one: to me this one looks more fake than the first one, this bag made me question the other bag...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2226f8c4


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

Moondust26 said:


> Please authenticate this Michael Kors Handbag.. The seller said she doesn't know herself if the handbag is real or fake??? She said it was given to her.. thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120832058801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> 
> oh and she is also selling this one: to me this one looks more fake than the first one, this bag made me question the other bag...
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2226f8c4


The first one I would need to see a pic of the inside. The second one is real but would need some repair (water mark remover, clean inside and restoring the handle) from what I can see from the pictures. Both are circa 2006-2007. I hope that helps.


----------



## elisealex

Hi! Can someone please authenicate this MK clutch?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336ba7e374


----------



## froggy2011

Hi ladies

Can you please let me know if these are authentic? TIA.

New w/ Tag Michael Kors Purple Texture Leather Hamilton Lg N/S Tote Handbag Bag
Seller: womensworldfashion
Item: 280791826459
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-w-Tag-M...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41607f401b

NWT MICHAEL KORS LARGE N/S HAMILTON TOTE HANDBAG INDIGO
Seller: colonnaj21895
Item: 200691793179
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## katev

Item: Michael Kors Wallet - Fabric and leather with brass studs
Seller: Savers Thrift Store ($7 after coupon)
Dimension when closed: 5.5 long, 4 wide, and 1 deep

Comments: This is my first Michael Kors item, please authenticate and I would appreciate any information you might have about the wallet. Thanks in advance for your help. I will post additional pics with the next message.


----------



## katev

More photos of the MK wallet, thanks again!


----------



## Ebayshop

Wow never though they have would have replicates of Michael Kors!


----------



## Gnomesy

Hi I was wondering about this bag!

MICHAEL Michael Kors Knox-large black leather satchel bag
Item number:200695468632
Seller: *tcherbin*
item: here


----------



## uadjit

I'm really sorry noone has responded to this thread in a while. I know it's a bit late for some but in the interest of keeping it up to date: 

elisealex - the Python Sutton clutch is authentic. Here it is on the MK site 
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...-Clutch-Dark-Sand-Small-Clutches/prod9270009/

froggy2011 - both Hamiltons are authentic

katev - your wallet looks authentic but not new. I think it's called a Big Valley Bi-fold wallet

Gnomesy - the bag is authentic but I'd take a look at the seller's feedback complaints carefully


----------



## chocofrapp

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...911786.2735.100000784474228&type=1&permPage=1
Please authenticate. The sellers is selling it for US$220 when converted. 
Thanks


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

black Michael Kors Hamilton 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/28079759728...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_5815wt_1138
seller: brands_palace
Item number:280797597287
please authenticate thanks in advance


----------



## karoline_88

Hi! I had no idea that there is a thread for MK here. I just got two bags from eBay and I hope they are authentic. 

Item: Michael Kors Handbag Grey
Item no: 160707720462
Seller: rlay8023
Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...2&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123#ht_1038wt_1189

http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/michael-kors-grey.html#comment


Item: Michael Kors Handbag Red
Item no: 120837206694
Seller: marylandshop
Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...94&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1123#ht_500wt_1204

http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/michael-kors-red.html#comment


----------



## Lisie

item: NWT! MICHAEL KORS LOGO JACQUARD BRONZE LEATHER LUDLOW SHOULDER TOTE! $350

item no: 380399980181
seller: luvsiacat
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...181?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58919b0e95

TIA


----------



## CelticLuv

Can someone please authenticate this Kors Hamilton bag? Auction ends in 3 hours!
Thank you!!

title: Authentic Michael Kors Logo Hamilton Large Tote (Tangerine)
Seller: pdreed30
Item: 190623131577
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190623131577&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## alicia10m

Title $198 Michael Kors Signature Tote Purse Bag NWT NEW
Seller kacybuggie 
Item Signature tote bag
Link http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120840228362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Can someone please authenticate? Thankyou kindly!

Here is another one I am looking at that also needs authentication:

Title MICHAEL KORS JET SET ZIP TOP TOTE BEIGE HANDBAG
Seller xarea51_onlinex 
Item tote bag
Link http://www.ebay.ca/itm/150732391455?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Booga1003

Title:MICHAEL KORS GRAYSON NICKEL MIRROR SATCHEL HANDBAG $298
Seller:shabbysak
Item:260899627746
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260899627746?ssPageName=STRK:null:IT#ht_4471wt_922

And question does the silver monogram fade when rubbed to it.  I cant believe i got fooled.  Please help.   Thank you.


----------



## CelticLuv

I won this auction and just want to make sure it's authentic before paying. Please help!
Thank you!




			
				CelticLuv said:
			
		

> Can someone please authenticate this Kors Hamilton bag? Auction ends in 3 hours!
> Thank you!!
> 
> title: Authentic Michael Kors Logo Hamilton Large Tote (Tangerine)
> Seller: pdreed30
> Item: 190623131577
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190623131577&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## jasminaona

authentic!


----------



## Malditah

Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this michael kors bag. Im not familiar with the brand. A friend is selling this to me. Thanks

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...663703_100002123821296_557524_833659037_n.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...97031_100002123821296_557525_1861235446_n.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...330356_100002123821296_557528_285544570_n.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...97029_100002123821296_557526_2015632598_n.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...4330360_100002123821296_557527_32426325_n.jpg


----------



## Malditah

Also this one. She is a seller in facebook. Im wanting a metallic bag. Please authenticate. Thanks again.

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...84674_100002123821296_578172_1798874165_n.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...3617991_100002123821296_578175_28057506_n.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...17978_100002123821296_578176_1509287113_n.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...951354_100002123821296_578171_300543991_n.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...17999_100002123821296_578173_1615139078_n.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...51293_100002123821296_578177_2108553663_n.jpg


----------



## uadjit

Malditah said:


> Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this michael kors bag. Im not familiar with the brand. A friend is selling this to me. Thanks
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...663703_100002123821296_557524_833659037_n.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...97031_100002123821296_557525_1861235446_n.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...330356_100002123821296_557528_285544570_n.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...97029_100002123821296_557526_2015632598_n.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...4330360_100002123821296_557527_32426325_n.jpg



This bag is authentic. It's called a Grayson satchel. I think the color is pale gold. As for your tote, I'm not sure. It's a N/S Tote in a logo print but I have never seen one like that in person so I am not confident in verifying authenticity. I'd like to see the interior and what it says on the tag.

Maybe someone more familiar with the style will come along to help.


----------



## karoline_88

karoline_88 said:


> Hi! I had no idea that there is a thread for MK here. I just got two bags from eBay and I hope they are authentic.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Handbag Grey
> Item no: 160707720462
> Seller: rlay8023
> Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...2&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123#ht_1038wt_1189
> 
> http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/michael-kors-grey.html#comment
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Handbag Red
> Item no: 120837206694
> Seller: marylandshop
> Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...94&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1123#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/michael-kors-red.html#comment



Are these auth or not?


----------



## Malditah

uadjit said:


> This bag is authentic. It's called a Grayson satchel. I think the color is pale gold. As for your tote, I'm not sure. It's a N/S Tote in a logo print but I have never seen one like that in person so I am not confident in verifying authenticity. I'd like to see the interior and what it says on the tag.
> 
> Maybe someone more familiar with the style will come along to help.



Thanks much!  But sad to say its already sold. sad


----------



## Malditah

Help me authenticate this guys... Thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/MICHAEL-KORS...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2c6253c00b

Michael kors hamilton in vanilla. New w/o tag.
seller: nylrak143


----------



## alicia10m

Hello, will someone be able to authenticate these 3 purses for me please? I am deffinetly going to get one of them this week!

Item Title: Michael Kors Hamilton Large N/S Tote Luggage Handbag NWT Gold Hardware
Item #: 140683698154
Seller: lindajopen


Item Title: NEW $198 MICHAEL KORS LARGE BEIGE BROWN SIGNATURE JACQUARD NS TOTE HANDBAG
Item #: 270892482634
Seller: mercedestwins


Item Title: NEW $198 MICHAEL KORS LARGE BROWN "LUGGAGE" GENUINE LEATHER EW SHOPPER TOTE 
Item #: 270892486035
Seller: mercedestwins

Thankyou sooo much, the first auction ends in 2 days so please help me before then


----------



## delee5

I was wondering about the authenticity of this MK bag, the style is sold out in black on the MK/Macys/etc websites. Has anyone bought anything from brand_palace? One thing I noticed is that on all those websites it says the strap is 24 inches, this one says its 26 (not sure if thats a red flag...)

Item: Michael KorsJet Set Crossbody
Seller:brand_palace
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...035?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6f5b4aab


----------



## dayledayle

HI! Kindly please authenticate this MIchael kors jet set zip tote

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Michael...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f129c9998


----------



## pamm14

Item:Michael Kors Large Vanilla Leather Hamilton
Item No:  350524330255
Seller:  3workinggirls
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350524330255&fromMakeTrack=true



I love Kors handbags but have never purchased from Ebay. Was not aware that Kors bags were faked!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

black Michael Kors Hamilton 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280797597287...ht_5815wt_1138
seller: brands_palace
Item number:280797597287
please authenticate thanks in advance


----------



## uadjit

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> black Michael Kors Hamilton
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280797597287...ht_5815wt_1138
> seller: brands_palace
> Item number:280797597287
> please authenticate thanks in advance


When you click that link it says the listing has been removed.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

^^ok sorry I'm going to repost


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Black Michael kors Hamilton 
Seller: brands_palace
Item number:	280797597287
http://www.ebay.com/itm/28079759728...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_6152wt_882
Thanks


----------



## uadjit

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Black Michael kors Hamilton
> Seller: brands_palace
> Item number:    280797597287
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28079759728...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_6152wt_882
> Thanks


The item pictured is authentic but it is a stock photo - they're selling a quantity of 3 which means you're not going to get the item shown. That means there's no way to tell if it's authentic unless you ask for pics of the actual item. I would be cautious about buying from that seller due to their feedback complaints but it is up to you.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

uadjit said:


> The item pictured is authentic but it is a stock photo - they're selling a quantity of 3 which means you're not going to get the item shown. That means there's no way to tell if it's authentic unless you ask for pics of the actual item. I would be cautious about buying from that seller due to their feedback complaints but it is up to you.



Thank you


----------



## audevious_21792

Item: LOW BID! Michael Kors Jet Set Top Zip Tote (Off-White)
Seller ID: yayendij
Item Number: 280808948738
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Mich...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4161848402


----------



## dayledayle

audevious_21792 said:


> Item: LOW BID! Michael Kors Jet Set Top Zip Tote (Off-White)
> Seller ID: yayendij
> Item Number: 280808948738
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Mich...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4161848402



Hi, I read on the girltalk forums this seller mixes fakes and authentic. I was about to buy on MK bag from her. Price is 8500 pesos I ask her if I can get it for 6000 pesos. She agreed right away. Thats when I start to doubt. Because you see even in outlet stores MK bags never goes lower than USD150 so how can she sell MK bags for roughly USD135? Its definitely fake. Also I bought an LC bag from her, I returned it because I had doubt on its authenticity, she agreed to refund me. If I were you, I will stay away from this seller.


----------



## pamm14

Item:  New Michael Kors Lg. Hamilton Tote Dusk
Seller:  simply_chic333
Item No.: 300653851767
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/300653851767?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Thanks so much!


----------



## akhamsaly

Can anybody tell me if this is an authentice mk watch? Model number is mk5089. I searched online for the model number and nothing came up. Any response is appreciated!


----------



## karoline_88

uadjit said:


> The item pictured is authentic but it is a stock photo - they're selling a quantity of 3 which means you're not going to get the item shown. That means there's no way to tell if it's authentic unless you ask for pics of the actual item. I would be cautious about buying from that seller due to their feedback complaints but it is up to you.



Uadjit, you seems like an authenticator - would you mind taking a look at my latest MK purchases? Thanks a lot! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12083720669...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/michael-kors-red.html#comment


http://www.ebay.com/itm/16070772046...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1018wt_1270
http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/michael-kors-grey.html#comment


----------



## uadjit

karoline_88 said:


> Uadjit, you seems like an authenticator - would you mind taking a look at my latest MK purchases? Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12083720669...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/michael-kors-red.html#comment
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/16070772046...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1018wt_1270
> http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/michael-kors-grey.html#comment


 Hi karoline! I usually only speak up on the authentication threads when I see a style that I have actually handled in person. Unfortunately, that's not the case with your bags. I can tell you that everything about the first bag (The deep red bag) looks absolutely fine to me. The tags, the hardware and the interior all have the hallmarks of an authentic MK bag.

I only saw the one dark picture of the second (gray) bag and that's not enough for me to make a judgement on. I saw in the comments that someone asked for more pics. Was that you? Did you get them?  If so, share!


----------



## karoline_88

uadjit said:


> Hi karoline! I usually only speak up on the authentication threads when I see a style that I have actually handled in person. Unfortunately, that's not the case with your bags. I can tell you that everything about the first bag (The deep red bag) looks absolutely fine to me. The tags, the hardware and the interior all have the hallmarks of an authentic MK bag.
> 
> I only saw the one dark picture of the second (gray) bag and that's not enough for me to make a judgement on. I saw in the comments that someone asked for more pics. Was that you? Did you get them?  If so, share!



Hi! Thanks for the reply. I appreciate all your help. Glad that the red one seems to be ok  

I posted a link that shows more pictures of the grey one, but maybe that wasn't enough? Here are some more pictures:  

http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/mk-gray.html#comment

Hope that helps


----------



## karoline_88

uadjit said:


> Hi karoline! I usually only speak up on the authentication threads when I see a style that I have actually handled in person. Unfortunately, that's not the case with your bags. I can tell you that everything about the first bag (The deep red bag) looks absolutely fine to me. The tags, the hardware and the interior all have the hallmarks of an authentic MK bag.
> 
> I only saw the one dark picture of the second (gray) bag and that's not enough for me to make a judgement on. I saw in the comments that someone asked for more pics. Was that you? Did you get them?  If so, share!



Btw, do you know anything about Botkier? I have a bag in the Botkier forum that I also want to have authenticated


----------



## uadjit

karoline_88 said:


> Hi! Thanks for the reply. I appreciate all your help. Glad that the red one seems to be ok
> 
> I posted a link that shows more pictures of the grey one, but maybe that wasn't enough? Here are some more pictures:
> 
> http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/mk-gray.html#comment
> 
> Hope that helps


 Hrm. Those pictures still aren't very good. It's probably an OK older bag. I have had a few now that have that plain off white canvas lining but I'm afraid I can't tell you for sure. Sorry :/

I replied to the Botkier thread, though! Hope it's not too late.


----------



## karoline_88

uadjit said:


> Hrm. Those pictures still aren't very good. It's probably an OK older bag. I have had a few now that have that plain off white canvas lining but I'm afraid I can't tell you for sure. Sorry :/
> 
> I replied to the Botkier thread, though! Hope it's not too late.



Ok, thanks for trying


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Item: NEW IN BOX MICHAEL KORS WOMENS "KNOX" GOLD TONE CHRONO CRYSTAL WATCH MK5505 $275
Seller ID: all_chic_things 
Item Number: Item number: 170774354707
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOX-MIC...istwatches&hash=item27c2f1db13#ht_4531wt_1071


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Item: MICHAEL KORS MK5432 GOLD CHRONOGRAPH WATCH 39MM
Seller ID:  elegantvoguette 
Item Number: Item number: 290661609216
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/29066160921...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1148wt_1304


----------



## ayee2k

I have a question.. Is it authentic if the inside lining of a MK large hamilton grommet tote black is cream?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## uadjit

ayee2k said:


> I have a question.. Is it authentic if the inside lining of a MK large hamilton grommet tote black is cream?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 We really need to see pics of the bag to answer your question.


----------



## ayee2k

Michael kors large hamilton grommet tote black
The photo of the Grommet Tote & with a black inside lining are taken from the MK website, while the cream inside lining photos are taken from the online seller.


----------



## uadjit

ayee2k said:


> Michael kors large hamilton grommet tote black
> The photo of the Grommet Tote & with a black inside lining are taken from the MK website, while the cream inside lining photos are taken from the online seller.


 The cream lining is legit.


----------



## ayee2k

Thank you!


----------



## ayee2k

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Jacquel1ne

Hi, 
  Please can you authenticate this MK Hamilton bag that was given as a gift? It was purchase from EBay but I have been told the magnetic closure should have Michael Kors on it, is this correct?
  I dont know enough about the MK range but I do have another bag purchased from Net a porter & this has the exact same text on the magnetic closure as my Hamilton?
  Please can you help?

  Many, many, thanks


----------



## Jacquel1ne

and a few more pics

The lining also seems a different design to some I have seen. I did wonder if it was a sub as the leather is very thin & wearing through on one of the handles


----------



## KimmyAnne

Jacquel1ne said:


> Hi,
> Please can you authenticate this MK Hamilton bag that was given as a gift? It was purchase from EBay but I have been told the magnetic closure should have Michael Kors on it, is this correct?
> I dont know enough about the MK range but I do have another bag purchased from Net a porter & this has the exact same text on the magnetic closure as my Hamilton?
> Please can you help?
> 
> Many, many, thanks



I'm not an expert, but none of my bags have Michael Kors on the magnetic closures and they are authentic.


----------



## uadjit

That bag looks fine to me. I have seen bags with that kind of lining and the padlock, HW, leather and made in tag all look like other MK bags I have seen.


----------



## KimmyAnne

I looked through my bags, and my older Calista Derby bag has that same lining; I think the style is from 1-2 years ago.  So I would assume it's a Hamilton from the last few years.  I like the Hamilton in the snake skin


----------



## TFK

Alright, so I have been searching for an MK-8125 online for quite sometime now and finally came across one on eBay. The pictures weren't very good on the listing, but I impulsively bought it anyway! It's pretty heavy, seems authentic to me, but I wanted to get a second opinion before I wore it out!


----------



## Jacquel1ne

KimmyAnne said:


> I'm not an expert, but none of my bags have Michael Kors on the magnetic closures and they are authentic.



Thanks for that, do any have the same lining?

Does any of you other lovely ladies have an opinion?
thanks


----------



## KimmyAnne

Jacquel1ne said:


> Thanks for that, do any have the same lining?
> 
> Does any of you other lovely ladies have an opinion?
> thanks



Yep, I posted above that I have a Calista Derby shoulder bag with the same lining.  The style is from 1-2 years ago; all my current bags have the smaller circle MK logos on the lining so I'm guessing the logo on the interior changed sometime in the last 2 years or so.


----------



## dayledayle

Hi. Please authenticate this MK bag for me. My bought this in Goodwill. If you can also provide the model name that would be great. Thanks so much!


----------



## Jacquel1ne

KimmyAnne said:


> Yep, I posted above that I have a Calista Derby shoulder bag with the same lining.  The style is from 1-2 years ago; all my current bags have the smaller circle MK logos on the lining so I'm guessing the logo on the interior changed sometime in the last 2 years or so.



Oh thanks for this, feel much better now 

I love the bag and thought it to be authentic, the quality seems to good to be fake. My DH had an email from another buyer on Ebay saying all the sellers bags were fake and i got a bit worried 

Gosh, really bad if it's not true as their feedback has been totally trashed


----------



## classygal.lisa

Jamesport in Suede?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...11&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_922


----------



## KimmyAnne

classygal.lisa said:


> Jamesport in Suede?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...11&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_922



With just the one pic, you really can't tell.  Clear pics of hardware and lining (shows tags and pockets) are the main pics I like to see when I buy online.


----------



## enkybaby

are these authentic?

http://shoes4less.multiply.com/photos/album/168/Brand_new_and_Authentic_Michael_Kors_BAGSSS#photo=22


----------



## NaviGill

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300666302200#ht_500wt_981

is this authentic ?


----------



## robbiesgurl

Found this Michael Kors Bag and want to know if it's authentic and what type it is. Thanks!


http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o498/robbiesgurl1/004.jpg

http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o498/robbiesgurl1/003.jpg

http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o498/robbiesgurl1/002.jpg

http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o498/robbiesgurl1/001.jpg


----------



## LumiLu

Hi! I want to buy a Michael Kors bag and was wondering if you could help me authenticate this for me 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270897812518?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## KimmyAnne

LumiLu said:


> Hi! I want to buy a Michael Kors bag and was wondering if you could help me authenticate this for me
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270897812518?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Looks good to me.


----------



## LumiLu

KimmyAnne said:


> Looks good to me.



Thank you!


----------



## 1smileygirl

Hi!
Could you please help me authenticate this Michael Kors flight bag. I just don't want to take any chances.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab49ceeac#ht_1372wt_689

Thanks!


----------



## Xerrocks

Hello!

Could someone authenticate this wallet for me please?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251003386949?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_844wt_1031

I hope the pictures provided are sufficient.

Thanks!


----------



## canada5

Hi. I was just wondering if there are fakes out there of the medium bedford satchel purse. I really like that style but can't afford to pay $350 for it so I've been looking on ebay. Is this one real or fake? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140718689977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Is this Gibson purse fake or real as well?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110841567916?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks for your help!


----------



## monte2132

amlynn1 said:


> Looks real to me. I have two. The small and the large MK Woodside Satchel. I have an orange and a tan one. The inside and outside matched up with the 2 I have at home.


Since you seem very knowledgeable about Michael Kors handbags, and since I have just joined Purse Forum and cannot begin a new thread until I have five posts under my belt,   I am looking for help in authenticating a bag I am strongly considering purchasing.  It is a beautiful MK Python "Jenna".  Endless.com sells this bag for $448.00; this seller has it for $319.00.  He states he is a member of Purse Forum and encourages any potential purchaser to paste his Ebay auction URL so that anyone from PF can authenticate.  I would appreciate any comments/suggestions from PF members and I thank you in advance for your assistance.  Have a glorious day!  Susan 


Here is his Ebay URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL..._Handbags&hash=item2a1a2ebe2c#ht_12139wt_1159


----------



## Foxyvixen

Hi,

I just bought this secondhand michael kors hamilton. The seller told me that they bought it in an outlet store but however, I'm not 100% sure of the authencity of the bag. Is it MFF or original or knockoff? Can someone help me please?

The bag dimensions are about : 24cm height, 28cm wide and 11cm deep

It look like this one : http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/michael-kors/hamilton-medium-leather-satchel/_/orb791/product.lc
but with silver hardware 

Here's some pictures


----------



## uadjit

Foxyvixen said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just bought this secondhand michael kors hamilton. The seller told me that they bought it in an outlet store but however, I'm not 100% sure of the authencity of the bag. Is it MFF or original or knockoff? Can someone help me please?
> 
> The bag dimensions are about : 24cm height, 28cm wide and 11cm deep
> 
> It look like this one : http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/michael-kors/hamilton-medium-leather-satchel/_/orb791/product.lc
> but with silver hardware
> 
> Here's some pictures



This looks like an authentic black Hamilton North South tote as seen here on the MK site

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...on-North-South-Tote-Black-Totes/prod11820001/

The Puthon Jenna in the previous post is fine, too.


----------



## kgr88

Hi,

***** someone help me ** authenticate **** *****?, i just bought ** *** i want ** know ** ** is real!!!
Michael Kors, Grab *** Genuine Leather

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17081284157...X:**&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_6100wt_1037

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## kgr88

Help me Authenticate **** Michael Kors Tote, PLEASE
HI

***** someone help me ** authenticate **** ***?, i just bought **, *** i want ** know ** ** is real!!!
Michael Kors, Grab *** Genuine Leather

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170812841570...ht_6100wt_1037

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## SuziAck

Help please, is this real?  I haven't seen an MK tote with a rounded bottom like this, but I am far from an expert. Thanks alot. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/19066435336...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1060


----------



## raider69

I purchased this bag from Ebay and now really questioning it's authenticity.  The inside plate says "Michael Kors" made in Italy.  There is no MK engraved in the hardware. The bag is super heavy and I can't find this particular bag online anywhere in order to compare.  There is a tag that says MK Skorpios md gathered tote - genuine deer leather.  Can anyone help in determining the authenticity of this bag?  Oh, there is also no shoulder strap which I thought they all had.  I can get more pictures if needed.


----------



## leasul2003

SuziAck said:


> Help please, is this real? I haven't seen an MK tote with a rounded bottom like this, but I am far from an expert. Thanks alot.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19066435336...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1060


 
I would question that it is posted as being an MK, but I didn't see a guarantee of authenticity in the listing. I always steer clear of any postings that do not clearly state authenticity guaranteed. And I always look for top rated sellers in the U.S. only. Just adds a little protection when purchasing from ebay.


----------



## leasul2003

dayledayle said:


> Hi. Please authenticate this MK bag for me. My bought this in Goodwill. If you can also provide the model name that would be great. Thanks so much!


 
I've never seen the inside tag sewn in like that on a legit MK, but that doesn't mean it's not authentic. I can't tell if the feet have MK on them or not, but they usually do.


----------



## uadjit

leasul2003 said:
			
		

> I would question that it is posted as being an MK, but I didn't see a guarantee of authenticity in the listing. I always steer clear of any postings that do not clearly state authenticity guaranteed. And I always look for top rated sellers in the U.S. only. Just adds a little protection when purchasing from ebay.



I kind of feel the opposite. I get nervous when a seller goes in and on about how authentic their item is. When I sell I don't make "authenticity guarantees" because I only list items I'm certain are authentic and I expect other sellers to do the same .

Selling fakes is illegal and against both eBay and Paypal policy. Authenticity is necessarily guaranteed by those parties regardless of any disclaimers by the seller.

Sellers of counterfeits are just as likely to say they "guarantee authenticity" as sellers of authentic items and they're more likely to say "prove it" if you say the item they sold you is fake. If you have enough proof that an item is fake to convince a seller you have enough to convince PayPal.


----------



## SuziAck

leasul2003 said:


> I would question that it is posted as being an MK, but I didn't see a guarantee of authenticity in the listing. I always steer clear of any postings that do not clearly state authenticity guaranteed. And I always look for top rated sellers in the U.S. only. Just adds a little protection when purchasing from ebay.



Thanks for the tips.  I passes on this one.


----------



## raider69

raider69 said:


> I purchased this bag from Ebay and now really questioning it's authenticity.  The inside plate says "Michael Kors" made in Italy.  There is no MK engraved in the hardware. The bag is super heavy and I can't find this particular bag online anywhere in order to compare.  There is a tag that says MK Skorpios md gathered tote - genuine deer leather.  Can anyone help in determining the authenticity of this bag?  Oh, there is also no shoulder strap which I thought they all had.  I can get more pictures if needed.




Can someone please help me with the authenticity of this bag.


----------



## uadjit

raider69 said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me with the authenticity of this bag.



I have never seen a skorpios ring tote in person so I wouldn't be comfortable giving you a definitive answer but we could help you better with more pics. The interior and close ups of the mk badge, lining, hardware and braided handle and tag would be helpful. And all of that in natural day lighting, if possible.

You're right that they're supposed to come with a shoulder strap, btw.


----------



## raider69

raider69 said:


> I purchased this bag from Ebay and now really questioning it's authenticity.  The inside plate says "Michael Kors" made in Italy.  There is no MK engraved in the hardware. The bag is super heavy and I can't find this particular bag online anywhere in order to compare.  There is a tag that says MK Skorpios md gathered tote - genuine deer leather.  Can anyone help in determining the authenticity of this bag?  Oh, there is also no shoulder strap which I thought they all had.  I can get more pictures if needed.




Here are some more pictures, I hope this helps. Please anyone, let me know what you think?
I have also noticed while taking pictures that the magnetic snaps and large gold bars things attached to the handles are like chipping or discoloring.  The seller told me that this style did not come with a shoulder strap and that there was no dustbag with it when purchased.


----------



## TLPRW

hey what do you guys think?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Michael-..._Handbags&hash=item2a176c4daf#ht_17104wt_1270


----------



## uadjit

TLPRW said:
			
		

> hey what do you guys think?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Michael-Kors-Grayson-Large-Satchel-Handbag-/180781600175?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a176c4daf#ht_17104wt_1270



I think this is legit, though I think they're just PVC and not coated canvas. 

@raider69 - I'm sorry but I'm still not sure about your bag. I have never seen that particular bag before and the lining, stitching at the top of the interior is weird to me. But like I said, I've never seen the bag in person. Maybe someone who has will come along and see your pics.


----------



## SuziAck

Does this look OK?  I have purchased shoes from these sellers before and have been impressed, but would like to double check this tote.  Thank you!http://www.ebay.com/itm/25103904264...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3465wt_1278


----------



## raider69

uadjit said:


> I think this is legit, though I think they're just PVC and not coated canvas.
> 
> @raider69 - I'm sorry but I'm still not sure about your bag. I have never seen that particular bag before and the lining, stitching at the top of the interior is weird to me. But like I said, I've never seen the bag in person. Maybe someone who has will come along and see your pics.




Thanks for helping.  Here is another bag just like the one I purchsed that also sold on Ebay recently in silver. It does look exactly like mine. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380424217157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## epi_nurse2k2

Hi pls help me with this bag... It will be my first time to purchase MK.. Thanks a lot! Here is the link
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190664873598&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_500wt_922

Thanks!


----------



## KimmyAnne

epi_nurse2k2 said:


> Hi pls help me with this bag... It will be my first time to purchase MK.. Thanks a lot! Here is the link
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190664873598&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thanks!




I've never seen that bag before, and there aren't clear pics to really see anything.  Plus if you look at the tag, it's for a gunmetal Jet Set Tote, which is a completely different bag.  The tag also says chain, so it should have a chain on the shoulder strap.  I wouldn't purchase this bag.


----------



## epi_nurse2k2

KimmyAnne said:
			
		

> I've never seen that bag before, and there aren't clear pics to really see anything.  Plus if you look at the tag, it's for a gunmetal Jet Set Tote, which is a completely different bag.  The tag also says chain, so it should have a chain on the shoulder strap.  I wouldn't purchase this bag.



Hi... Thanks a lot.. Yeah, I am searching for that tag too cause it says jet set chain but the handle is not chain, and i kept on looking for that kind of bag and didnt see it at the site.. Thanks for your help...


----------



## addicted09

Hello!

Please authenticate this Michael Kors Jet set North south large Tote for me....Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## pinky7129

please and thank you!

item: darrington bag
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110865968672&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
seller: wwjdnan
item number: 110865968672

ty


----------



## hurban

Hi, just purchased a Michael Kors Skorpios bag on ebay and really curious if it's real.  It's heavy and leather feels very nice but really not sure especially since I can't find anything like it anywhere.  Must be a few years old at least.  

I'd be happy to post more pictures too if it's helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## londonbaglover

Hi All, 

Can you please authenticate this MK bag for me? This is my first MK & i'd like to know if it's real. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110860351122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Also, does anyone happen to know what this bag is called? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## KimmyAnne

londonbaglover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this MK bag for me? This is my first MK & i'd like to know if it's real.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110860351122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Also, does anyone happen to know what this bag is called?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I see the auction has ended, but just from those two pics, there's no way to tell if a bag is auth. or not.


----------



## londonbaglover

KimmyAnne said:


> I see the auction has ended, but just from those two pics, there's no way to tell if a bag is auth. or not.



I received the bag yesterday and i'm pretty sure it's real - plush leatherm sturdy hardware & it has all the tags attached. I'm so pleased with it


----------



## marie0505

anyone know if this bag is authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110864203800


----------



## Moooo6

Hey ladies! i was wondering if this bag is authentic or not? I'm trying to find it on google to see if it was or not and couldn't find the model or a similar style like this. I am buying this bag off someone and afraid that it might not be authentic. Please help!!!


----------



## KimmyAnne

Moooo6 said:


> Hey ladies! i was wondering if this bag is authentic or not? I'm trying to find it on google to see if it was or not and couldn't find the model or a similar style like this. I am buying this bag off someone and afraid that it might not be authentic. Please help!!!




Can you take a better picture of the top edging of the bag?  Is it finished?  It's hard to tell from the pic.

I've never seen that lining before, but I don't have a very extensive collection so it may be just be one I've never seen.  All the totes I've seen also have pockets on both interior sides as well.


----------



## Moooo6

Unfortunately those are the only three pictures I got from the owner of the bag. I asked her to take more pictures of it but she refused to. So i'm assuming it's fake. It looks like it has two pockets on the side but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Moooo6

KimmyAnne said:


> Can you take a better picture of the top edging of the bag?  Is it finished?  It's hard to tell from the pic.
> 
> I've never seen that lining before, but I don't have a very extensive collection so it may be just be one I've never seen.  All the totes I've seen also have pockets on both interior sides as well.



Unfortunately those are the only three pictures I got from the owner of the bag. I asked her to take more pictures of it but she refused to. So i'm assuming it's fake. It looks like it has two pockets on the side but don't quote me on that.


----------



## londonbaglover

Moooo6 said:


> Unfortunately those are the only three pictures I got from the owner of the bag. I asked her to take more pictures of it but she refused to. So i'm assuming it's fake. It looks like it has two pockets on the side but don't quote me on that.



Hi, 

If the seller outright refuses to show you more pics, my guts says stay away. However, ebay does charge for extra pics, so maybe you could give him/her your email address and have the pics sent to you. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Moooo6

Moooo6 said:


> Unfortunately those are the only three pictures I got from the owner of the bag. I asked her to take more pictures of it but she refused to. So i'm assuming it's fake. It looks like it has two pockets on the side but don't quote me on that.





londonbaglover said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the seller outright refuses to show you more pics, my guts says stay away. However, ebay does charge for extra pics, so maybe you could give him/her your email address and have the pics sent to you.
> 
> Hope this helps!



It's not on ebay. I'm not buying any bags from ebay. This bag ad was actually from kijiji. It's this ad. She also has another michael kors ad. Don't know if thats real or not

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-michael-kors-W0QQAdIdZ372332526


----------



## Daer

Could someone please authenticate this for me? Looking into purchasing it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...H_Handbags&hash=item4ab6f28d77#ht_5470wt_1115


----------



## KimmyAnne

Moooo6 said:


> Unfortunately those are the only three pictures I got from the owner of the bag. I asked her to take more pictures of it but she refused to. So i'm assuming it's fake. It looks like it has two pockets on the side but don't quote me on that.




Look at the first pic, it doesn't even appear as if their is any binding/finished edging along the top of the bag.
I'd steer clear.


----------



## KimmyAnne

Daer said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me? Looking into purchasing it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...H_Handbags&hash=item4ab6f28d77#ht_5470wt_1115




I'd purchase it... they have been showing up at TJMaxx lately (for $299), so I assumed we'd start to see them on EBay.  But if you have any TJMaxx close by, I'd check there first and see if you can save yourself $100 

But if you read their listing, they're selling the same bag for $20 less on Bonanza, so I'd buy through there.


----------



## uadjit

Moooo6 said:


> It's not on ebay. I'm not buying any bags from ebay. This bag ad was actually from kijiji. It's this ad. She also has another michael kors ad. Don't know if thats real or not
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-michael-kors-W0QQAdIdZ372332526


I don't know about these bags but they are beat up and I wouldn't pay that much for heavily used canvas totes. Also, if the seller refuses to give you more pics that's a big red flag that there is something wrong. I wouldn't recommend buying from her.


----------



## princezss

Moooo6 said:


> It's not on ebay. I'm not buying any bags from ebay. This bag ad was actually from kijiji. It's this ad. She also has another michael kors ad. Don't know if thats real or not
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-michael-kors-W0QQAdIdZ372332526



All of her bags look fake.. the coach wallets are 100% fake. I'm almost positive everything else she is selling is too so I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## katiiness

I wanted to buy this MK tote, but not sure if it's authentic. Are MK purses ever made in Vietnam? :/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-NEW-378-MODEL-MOXLEY-DARK-DUNE-LEATHER-MEDIUM-TOTE-BAG-PURSE?item=230784322950&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8252447632944122945#ht_11777wt_1185


----------



## KimmyAnne

katiiness said:


> I wanted to buy this MK tote, but not sure if it's authentic. Are MK purses ever made in Vietnam? :/
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-NEW-378-MODEL-MOXLEY-DARK-DUNE-LEATHER-MEDIUM-TOTE-BAG-PURSE?item=230784322950&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8252447632944122945#ht_11777wt_1185




I'm not really familiar with this style, but it looks good to me/I'd bid.  My Erin (which I purchased from Macy's) is made in Vietnam.


----------



## megumiokaya

Item: Michael Kors Logo Print Satchel Brown
Seller: bigeyescorner (from ebay.ph)
Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/180874648514...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1473wt_1139

Opinions will be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## disney16

Please check this for me

Item name:Michael Kors Astor wallet in blue studded
Item number:261018227804
Seller ID:talkintina
Auction link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261018227804


----------



## bellainfashion

Just wondering if this MK Hamilton Looks authentic. I haven't seen this dusty blue before:
 Ebay Auction title: $348 MICHAEL KORS HAMILTON light blue LARGE EW TOTE HANDBAG PURSE
Seller: marilynfashion09 ( 1134) 100% Positive feedback
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/348-MICHAEL...s=63&clkid=8412071955445486861#ht_1868wt_1402


----------



## Renate_

Hello everyone! I`m looking for a Michael Kors Hamilton tote, so many on ebay, does someone know about a real one on ebay? I want a grey or black i think, and silver hardware.  I have a couple of links, http://www.ebay.com/itm/18088027757...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_1057wt_1270 or http://www.ebay.com/itm/22102330754...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_4860wt_754 Please help me!!  Thanks so  much in advance.


----------



## chuchulu

Hi! I normally hang out in the MJ forum, but ever since I saw this bag, I can't get it off my mind...please let me know if it's real or not. Thanks in advance!


Item name: Michael Kors Hamilton North South Tan Leather Large Tote Bag
Item number: 270977961652
Seller ID: rockinmama43
Auction link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27097796165...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5062wt_1151


----------



## Makeupartistd

Please can someone help with this item! Thank you

Michael Kors Brown Leather Small East West Flap Snap Closure Shoulder Bag Purse

Seller: puzzledthoughts
Item number: 261027568392
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261027568392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## the_wendy_house

Hi there,

Can I get an opinion on this purse please... Seen a similar one on ASOS but the inside is slightly different so not entirely sure about it...

BN Michael Kors Large Snake Effect Leather Wallet Bag Purse -Great Gift!
Item: 221000029959
Seller: bows-boutique 
Link: http://******/KufXa9

Thank you!


----------



## Detski54

Help!!! I got stain on my Mk bag, I think I got the coated canvas one. Anyone knows how to remove the stain? I want to cry now, it's brand new never used. My cousin shipped it for me & I don't know what happened. I want to cry now!!! Huhuhuhu :'-/


----------



## Detski54

Help!!! I got stain on my Mk bag, I think I got the coated canvas one. Anyone knows how to remove the stain? I want to cry now, it's brand new never used. My cousin shipped it for me & I don't know what happened. I want to cry now!!! Huhuhuhu :'-/


----------



## Saku3210

Can anyone authenticate this bag:

Listing number:261027399573
Seller:sveltevariety
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: The description says "orchard large tote" but it doesn't match the picture on the Kors website. I can't find a similar style for sale anywhere.


----------



## KimmyAnne

Saku3210 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag:
> 
> Listing number:261027399573
> Seller:sveltevariety
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: The description says "orchard large tote" but it doesn't match the picture on the Kors website. I can't find a similar style for sale anywhere.




I see the auction has ended already, but that's a style I've never seen before (if it's actually an MK bag anyways) and from those pics, there's really way to tell if it's auth.


----------



## Saku3210

KimmyAnne said:


> I see the auction has ended already, but that's a style I've never seen before (if it's actually an MK bag anyways) and from those pics, there's really way to tell if it's auth.



Yeah, I'm pretty concerned (my friend was the winning bidder) - she sent an e-mail pointing out the purse was not an orchard, and the seller responded with another style that also is clearly not the bag. What a shame.


----------



## chuchulu

Hello again, ladies. I won a bid on an MK bag with only one picture, I asked the seller for more pictures and she only sent me these:











Can you tell from these pics if it is authentic or not? I'd appreciate your help. Thank you!


----------



## chuchulu

Hello again, ladies. I won a bid on an MK bag with only one picture, I asked the seller for more pictures and she only sent me these:










Can you tell from these pics if it is authentic or not? I'd appreciate your help. Thank you!


----------



## KimmyAnne

chuchulu said:


> Hello again, ladies. I won a bid on an MK bag with only one picture, I asked the seller for more pictures and she only sent me these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell from these pics if it is authentic or not? I'd appreciate your help. Thank you!




Nothing in those pics points to it being not auth., but at the same time you really can't see anything too clearly and there are no pics of lining, tags, etc so you can't know either way.


----------



## katev

Item: MICHAEL Michael Kors pink metallic wristlet, decorated with crystal accent studs
Seller: Savers Thrift Store $6 

Comments: I picked up this wristlet yesterday and would appreciate an opinion on authenticity, and if you have any information about the item that would also be very helpful (e.g., style, color, release date, approximate cost - just anything!) 

I only have one other MK item and I am trying learn more the brand. 

It's in good shape but I would like to clean it up, so any advice on the best process would also be greatly appreciated. 

I found a somewhat similar wristlet on ebay (link below, NMA) but it is not identical. Let me know if you need more pictures and thanks for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250988151064?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## PiggyinManolos

Hi there, can anyone authenticate this bag for me? and is this a hamilton?


----------



## Waffle65

Piggy, your bag looks like one of the factory Hamilton's.


----------



## uadjit

Waffle65 said:


> Piggy, your bag looks like one of the factory Hamilton's.


 
Agreed. Looks authentic.

katev's little pink purse, OTOH looks fake. Sorry, katev.


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> Item: MICHAEL Michael Kors pink metallic wristlet, decorated with crystal accent studs
> Seller: Savers Thrift Store $6
> 
> Comments: I picked up this wristlet yesterday and would appreciate an opinion on authenticity, and if you have any information about the item that would also be very helpful (e.g., style, color, release date, approximate cost - just anything!)
> 
> I only have one other MK item and I am trying learn more the brand.
> 
> It's in good shape but I would like to clean it up, so any advice on the best process would also be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I found a somewhat similar wristlet on ebay (link below, NMA) but it is not identical. Let me know if you need more pictures and thanks for your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250988151064?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
This looks real based on other MK things I've found.  but I have no idea of retail value.  I do know that is a great deal !!


----------



## PiggyinManolos

Thanks ladies! I was a little nervous because I got it for what I thought was a steal ($50) I'm so excited to join the Hamilton fan club!


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> This looks real based on other MK things I've found. but I have no idea of retail value. I do know that is a great deal !!


 
Thanks, I thought it looked real too!


----------



## katev

uadjit said:


> Agreed. Looks authentic.
> 
> katev's little pink purse, OTOH looks fake. Sorry, katev.


 
Thanks for the response, what makes you think it is a fake?


----------



## uadjit

katev said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response, what makes you think it is a fake?



Well, there were Astors with rhinestones but that nameplate inside with the terrible engraving is sketching me out. What's the texture of the purse like?


----------



## Cacciatrice

I need help:

Name: $298 MICHAEL BY MICHAEL KORS BEDFORD MD DRESSY TOTE CHESTNUT LEATHER TOTE BAG
seller: xarea51_onlinex
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/298-MICHAEL-...H_Handbags&hash=item231e0dc0d7#ht_8760wt_1098

Name: MICHAEL KORS Tan Leather Simple Bucket Hobo Satchel Slouch Purse Bag AS IS Chic
seller:ucc.vintageclothing-2009 
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/MICHAEL-KORS...H_Handbags&hash=item2a1e51a31f#ht_5018wt_1166

Name: Michael Kors Hamilton Vanilla Satchel Bag
seller: luxury*fashions 
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Michael-Kors...WH_Handbags&hash=item4845978fc9#ht_3534wt_865

Name: MICHAEL KORS N/S HAMILTON LARGE TOTE SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG NO RESERVE
Seller: joshnayan
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/MICHAEL-KORS...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6eafc109#ht_1892wt_932


----------



## Evertila

I like these thread. So informative


----------



## BurgundyRose

Please help with a MK Fulton Large Crossbody - thanks! 

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Ntt%3Dfulton%2Bcrossbody%26_requestid%3D28408   <---The official site.


vs.


http://www.michael-kors-store.net/michael-michael-kors-fulton-large-crossbody-p-14.html  <---Not so sure.

Appreciate it.


----------



## Detski54

Do you guys authenticate sunglasses too?


----------



## KrisW

I just found this at a local thrift store, and wondered if it's real. It is made of high quality leather on the top, bottom and trim. The body is nylon. The logo on the clasp is an "M" inside a square, and the other hardware has the M plus the whole name around it. The inside is a heavy oatmeal colored cotton in a large weave.

Thanks.


----------



## KimmyAnne

BurgundyRose said:


> Please help with a MK Fulton Large Crossbody - thanks!
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Ntt%3Dfulton%2Bcrossbody%26_requestid%3D28408   <---The official site.
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> http://www.michael-kors-store.net/michael-michael-kors-fulton-large-crossbody-p-14.html  <---Not so sure.
> 
> Appreciate it.



I would only purchase through the official MK site or a trusted retailer, like Macy's Nordstroms, Dilliards, etc.


----------



## katev

uadjit said:


> Well, there were Astors with rhinestones but that nameplate inside with the terrible engraving is sketching me out. What's the texture of the purse like?


 
Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I've been out of town. I don't think that the engraving is really poor, I think that the metal plate is damaged a bit. 

It feels like metallic leather and the linen lining seems to be of nice quality. The jeweled studs are crystal or glass, not plastic. It seems well-made to me but I only have one MK wallet so far so I am far from an expert.


----------



## uadjit

katev said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I've been out of town. I don't think that the engraving is really poor, I think that the metal plate is damaged a bit.
> 
> It feels like metallic leather and the linen lining seems to be of nice quality. The jeweled studs are crystal or glass, not plastic. It seems well-made to me but I only have one MK wallet so far so I am far from an expert.


 It's weird. In the picture it looks like some of the letters are scratched over or all out of line (A,E,R,S). Maybe it is just damage but it looks like it was intentionally done.

If it is nice leather it's probably authentic. It would describe the fake ones I've seen as having thin leather that is kind of dry and stiff. The finish is more likely to crack or wrinkle than bend when you open the coin purse, sort of like cardboard. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## BurgundyRose

KimmyAnne said:


> I would only purchase through the official MK site or a trusted retailer, like Macy's Nordstroms, Dilliards, etc.


 
That's what I figured but hoped the other site was a good one (I know nothing about MKs - was asking on behalf of a friend).  Thanks for replying!


----------



## katev

uadjit said:


> It's weird. In the picture it looks like some of the letters are scratched over or all out of line (A,E,R,S). Maybe it is just damage but it looks like it was intentionally done.
> 
> If it is nice leather it's probably authentic. It would describe the fake ones I've seen as having thin leather that is kind of dry and stiff. The finish is more likely to crack or wrinkle than bend when you open the coin purse, sort of like cardboard.
> 
> I hope that helps.


 
Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## cynner

Need help please, does this look authentic to you guys? Looove the color but not sure it's the real deal...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...349660?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item1e6ea55c1c


----------



## nadinsky

dear members,

I also would like your help to authenticate this MK bag. I searched all websites on the internet from michaelkors.com, shopstyle.com, neimanmarcus, saks, shopbop, googleimages, etc and found no exact bag like I just bought from a reseller and am afraid it's fake. The seller says it's gonna be out in the next 4 months. How weird is that!  The tag says its article is: Jet Set Item. I googled and the pictures come out different.The saffiano leather, and accessories look authentic, though. SO confused. Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nadinsky

Dear members,
here are the more complete of the bag. Need your help to authenticate it. Has anyone seen this bag in store? Cause I doubt its authenticity due to not finding this model on the internet everywhere.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## KimmyAnne

nadinsky said:


> Dear members,
> here are the more complete of the bag. Need your help to authenticate it. Has anyone seen this bag in store? Cause I doubt its authenticity due to not finding this model on the internet everywhere.
> 
> Thanks for your help.




This bag looked so familiar and I kept forgetting to post... I checked at my local Macy's and we have this exact style in the store.  I think it may be hard to find online because my Macy's is small and they don't always stock MK... only around the Holidays (Mother's Day/Xmas) and they refer to them as "giftables."  It seems that sometimes they get special styles that aren't part of the core MK line, so I'm betting that's why you can't find it online.  It looks good to me, even down to the piece of Saffiano leather behind the hang tag which is the same as the ones I saw in Macy's.


----------



## pursegirl48

Can someone please help me tell if this bag is fake?
Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290732860352?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## KimmyAnne

pursegirl48 said:


> Can someone please help me tell if this bag is fake?
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290732860352?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



Fake.


----------



## nadinsky

KimmyAnne said:


> This bag looked so familiar and I kept forgetting to post... I checked at my local Macy's and we have this exact style in the store.  I think it may be hard to find online because my Macy's is small and they don't always stock MK... only around the Holidays (Mother's Day/Xmas) and they refer to them as "giftables."  It seems that sometimes they get special styles that aren't part of the core MK line, so I'm betting that's why you can't find it online.  It looks good to me, even down to the piece of Saffiano leather behind the hang tag which is the same as the ones I saw in Macy's.



thanks a lot for your help! really appreciate it...


----------



## pamm14

Good morning! Just wondering if you ladies authenticate MK watches also or just handbags? Didn't want to post the link if I am in the wrong place.

Thank you


----------



## KimmyAnne

pamm14 said:


> Good morning! Just wondering if you ladies authenticate MK watches also or just handbags? Didn't want to post the link if I am in the wrong place.
> 
> Thank you



I don't know enough about the watches personally to spot a fake unless it's a blatant knock off unfortunately.  Sorry.


----------



## uadjit

KimmyAnne said:
			
		

> I don't know enough about the watches personally to spot a fake unless it's a blatant knock off unfortunately.  Sorry.



Same here. Sorry. :/


----------



## ilovecoco.

This Hamilton Satchel?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564b2690af

Thanks!


----------



## Mikaelha

CAN someone authenticate this mk large grayson monogrammed brown satchel?  I need this authentication because the guys at Bonanza site dont believe any item that I want to sell and they are forcing me to do an authentication (on this forum) of anything I intend to sell in order to get my items live to sell. They are threating me like I sell fakes, which i never or will ever do. Thanks!



[URL="[IMG]http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/photologic1/DSC00684.jpg[/IMG]"]

[URL="[IMG]http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/photologic1/DSC00685.jpg[/IMG]"]

[URL="[IMG]http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/photologic1/DSC00688.jpg[/IMG]"]
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## KimmyAnne

ilovecoco. said:


> This Hamilton Satchel?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564b2690af
> 
> Thanks!



Looks auth to me, but it does look gently used IMO.  Hamiltons get that slightly slouchy look pictured in the 2nd pic (the side view one) only after use.  So if you were expecting a brand new bag, you may be disappointed.  The seller states it was a department store return so it was probably used a few times before being returned (the tag is also attached in  a place that MK Hamilton tags usually aren't originally attached from the manufacturer, you can see it slightly in the first two pics on the left).


----------



## CassidyNeuman

Does anybody know if this bag is real? instagram.com/p/MRvdPeS2gA/


----------



## Mikaelha

Mikaelha said:


> CAN someone authenticate this mk large grayson monogrammed brown satchel?  I need this authentication because the guys at Bonanza site dont believe any item that I want to sell and they are forcing me to do an authentication (on this forum) of anything I intend to sell in order to get my items live to sell. They are threating me like I sell fakes, which i never or will ever do. Thanks!


Hi girls, I need someone to look at this bag and say if it looks authentic or not. TIA!!!!


----------



## KimmyAnne

Mikaelha said:


> Hi girls, I need someone to look at this bag and say if it looks authentic or not. TIA!!!!



I personally don't feel comfortable authenticating  an item in a situation like this.  I don't know if MyPoupette or a similar online authenticator will do an MK authentication, but maybe that's a good route for you to go.


----------



## uadjit

Mikaelha said:


> CAN someone authenticate this mk large grayson monogrammed brown satchel? I need this authentication because the guys at Bonanza site dont believe any item that I want to sell and they are forcing me to do an authentication (on this forum) of anything I intend to sell in order to get my items live to sell. They are threating me like I sell fakes, which i never or will ever do. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://[IMG]http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/photologic1/DSC00684.jpg[/IMG]"]
> 
> [URL="http://[IMG]http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/photologic1/DSC00685.jpg[/IMG]"]
> 
> [URL="http://[IMG]http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/photologic1/DSC00688.jpg[/IMG]"]
> 
> [/URL][/URL][/URL]


 I also don't feel like I can give any kind of official stamp of approval. Obviously, we're just doing the best we can here to help people verify MKs. We're not brand experts like the ladies in the LV or Coach subforums.

I can give you my opinion and that is that this bag looks absolutely authentic. It is identical in all the details (even down to how the piping goes all the way around one end of the bag and there's a gap around the zipper on the other) to the exact same bag listed on the Nordstrom website.

I suggest you send them the link to the Nordstrom site along with your photos to compare the bags themselves.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...AF373F-FC6A-E111-8435-001517B1882A&origin=pla

As to why you're being given the 3rd degree, I can only assume that someone reported one of your bags as a fake. It is a good practice to get all your bags authenticated as best you can before you list them, anyway, though.


----------



## ilovecoco.

Thanks KimmyAnne!


----------



## Lana!

Hi there, can anyone help me with this Medium Gathered Totes? Thank You!


http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110911204452&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:DE:1123


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab978a037


----------



## KimmyAnne

Lana! said:


> Hi there, can anyone help me with this Medium Gathered Totes? Thank You!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110911204452&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:DE:1123
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab978a037




Truthfully, they don't offer enough closeups of the interior and hardware to be sure.  The leather on the 2nd UK item looks good though.


----------



## Mikaelha

KimmyAnne said:


> I personally don't feel comfortable authenticating  an item in a situation like this.  I don't know if MyPoupette or a similar online authenticator will do an MK authentication, but maybe that's a good route for you to go.





uadjit said:


> I also don't feel like I can give any kind of official stamp of approval. Obviously, we're just doing the best we can here to help people verify MKs. We're not brand experts like the ladies in the LV or Coach subforums.
> 
> I can give you my opinion and that is that this bag looks absolutely authentic. It is identical in all the details (even down to how the piping goes all the way around one end of the bag and there's a gap around the zipper on the other) to the exact same bag listed on the Nordstrom website.
> 
> I suggest you send them the link to the Nordstrom site along with your photos to compare the bags themselves.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-grayson-signature-satchel/3270457?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=michael_michael_kors_'grayson_signature'_satchel:529876&cm_pla=bags:women:handbag&cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads&mr:ad=20584802753&mr:adType=pla&mr:keyword={keyword}&mr:referralID=NA&mr:trackingCode=47AF373F-FC6A-E111-8435-001517B1882A&origin=pla
> 
> As to why you're being given the 3rd degree, I can only assume that someone reported one of your bags as a fake. It is a good practice to get all your bags authenticated as best you can before you list them, anyway, though.



They said that Coach reported a bag i was selling some time ago, maybe because I used stock photos, but I have never bought and never liked fake purses!!! THANK YOU GIRLS!


----------



## KimmyAnne

Mikaelha said:


> They said that Coach reported a bag i was selling some time ago, maybe because I used stock photos, but I have never bought and never liked fake purses!!! THANK YOU GIRLS!



There are a few reasons not to use stock photos:
1 - Intellectual property theft... you do not own the copyright to those photos.
2 - Many buyers are turned off from auctions/sales without actual photos of the item being sold for many reasons.  Could be a scam and the seller doesn't even have the bag, the bag may have flaws that can't be seen since there isn't a picture of the actual bag.
3 - Buyers will almost always win SNAD cases through PP in an auction/sale that used stock photos simply because there isn't even an actual picture of the bag.

So it's just good business sense for a seller to use actual photos of the bag


----------



## Lana!

KimmyAnne said:


> Truthfully, they don't offer enough closeups of the interior and hardware to be sure.  The leather on the 2nd UK item looks good though.


Thank You so much! 

I think I will give the second one a try, if I can get it for the low price


----------



## Mikaelha

KimmyAnne said:


> There are a few reasons not to use stock photos:
> 1 - Intellectual property theft... you do not own the copyright to those photos.
> 2 - Many buyers are turned off from auctions/sales without actual photos of the item being sold for many reasons.  Could be a scam and the seller doesn't even have the bag, the bag may have flaws that can't be seen since there isn't a picture of the actual bag.
> 3 - Buyers will almost always win SNAD cases through PP in an auction/sale that used stock photos simply because there isn't even an actual picture of the bag.
> 
> So it's just good business sense for a seller to use actual photos of the bag



hi, while I appreciate your opinion, just want to remind that the only time I used a stock photo I also included several actual photos. thanks  (now i just dont use stock photos....)


----------



## redhead2000

Hi ladies!  Can anyone please help me authenticate this Michael Kors Moxley from eBay? Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Moxley-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-/180924098195?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D542356346795450904%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26


----------



## Waffle65

redhead2000 said:


> Hi ladies!  Can anyone please help me authenticate this Michael Kors Moxley from eBay? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Moxley-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-/180924098195?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D542356346795450904%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26



It looks authentic to me.


----------



## baglady2009

Can I please have this bag authenticated(?)?  I purchased it this morning so you will have to scroll down to see the pics.  Thanks for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230821405283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## chelogs

Thank you to Elliespurse  Can someone please help me to authenticate the MK bag I bought online ? here's the link .. http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/6047797/recent/1/Michael+Kors+Grayson+Satchel .. ur replies will be very much appreciated  thanks in advance !!


----------



## chelogs

http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...2c5c803ddae66a44b6a7609b0c506423724873a9a.jpg

http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...66f522baf2f9566d07a126db6aaeb3d2b5e6a4dd8.jpg

http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...0ba91935781ef9d6d495fa33a3716db240cced114.jpg

http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...4889697993af8d80e3c47b6382b3b03daac53c179.jpg

http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...160f615dc287d8def80cce03358a389a039cb3675.jpg

http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...762510867a7178c46676c163a9cade0e09b556c86.jpg

http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...27c4f041b6e4c5fa23e6b04ee028f0e44a60de57a.jpg

http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...8579220ab73cf31d1ef27e037f890b73e6a879760.jpg

http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...1dc913065b7eaddf90b7a7944e3394102ff45d201.jpg

http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...5124b9c9aaf21f1f0bf05cd5df3afdcac493b0f84.jpg


----------



## muny

how can i know if this is authentic 

http://uae.souq.com/ae-en/michael-kors-handbag100-authantic-retail-1650aed-4518066/i/


----------



## ramblingcaper

Hi, I picked this cute bag up at a thrift store, but can't find much info online, so am getting a bad feeling about it, is it fake?  It is about 8.5" long, 5" high.  There is no interior tag, other than an opaque plastic tag in side seam printed with "made in China A-0611".  No stamping on the metal except for "MK" on the metal ends of the leather zipper pulls, and pulls are stamped with "MICHAEL KORS".
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## xoxmb

I got this tote at a Michael Kors outlet and I was wondering if it was real because I checked the Nordstorm website & the difference between the one on the website and the one I got at the outlet is the way the straps are attached to the bag and the inside of the bag.















Here's the link to the Nordstorm website just incase anyone wants to compare: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-zip-top-tote/3333417


----------



## fashion_guru4

Hi guys! Can you please authenticate this Michael Kors Hamilton tote for me? I'm a bit hesitant about this one because I've never seen this colour and texture on a Hamilton before! Thanks in advance 

http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/120720/356r1/52933dh_20.jpeg
http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/120720/356r1/9404k1i_20.jpeg
http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/120720/356r1/0757n9m_20.jpeg
http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/120720/356r1/4334jjc_20.jpeg


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

fashion_guru4 said:


> Hi guys! Can you please authenticate this Michael Kors Hamilton tote for me? I'm a bit hesitant about this one because I've never seen this colour and texture on a Hamilton before! Thanks in advance
> 
> http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/120720/356r1/52933dh_20.jpeg
> http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/120720/356r1/9404k1i_20.jpeg
> http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/120720/356r1/0757n9m_20.jpeg
> http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/120720/356r1/4334jjc_20.jpeg



hi fashion_guru4'
I am by no means an expert but I saw this bag just the other day at Dillards and it was beautiful. So I do think it is authenticate.


----------



## Fumere

Can anyone please help me authenticate this MK from ebay? http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...H_Handbags&hash=item2573520998#ht_1793wt_1187


----------



## Rhe

I have been looking everywhere for the *Michael Kors Hamilton Satchel in Aqua *but the colour seems to be sold out everywhere because it's from the Spring/Summer line and most stores are starting to stock up on the Fall/Winter colours. Please help me authenticate this listing before I place a bid.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947345013?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Thanks everyone! :greengrin:


----------



## bagloverno

Hi, I want to buy an authentic MK bag and happened to surf through many websites selling MK products, but I dont know which sites sell authentic MK products (both original and outlet are ok with me). Anyone can help me with your experience? I went to a site call www.michaelkorsnewyork.com where there are many nice MK bags but I dont know if they sell authentic MK products. TIA


----------



## kellynt

can someone help me authenticate this bag, thank you 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190710094602#ht_500wt_922


----------



## mhionetRenaldi

can you authenticate this for me pleaseee
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Michael-Kors...ltDomain_211&hash=item3a77f7acb4#ht_927wt_922


----------



## jessielou910

Hello, is this black leather drawstring purse authentic?


----------



## Ilovemiau

Please help me with this bag. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/32095704898.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=320957048987&_rdc=1

Thanks


----------



## minnesotan

Can someone tell me more about this bag please?  I'm asked to buy it but was given no information other than it's Michael Kors and these pictures.  Thanks.


----------



## vwsecret

minnesotan said:


> Can someone tell me more about this bag please? I'm asked to buy it but was given no information other than it's Michael Kors and these pictures. Thanks.


 
Hey Minnesotan, that bag is called the Michael Kors "Marina" Grab Bag, I recently saw one at Marshalls, in yellow.  It's was a really cute bag.  I didn't purchase it, however, I thought about and carried it around the store with me for a good 10 minutes.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-marina-grab-bag/2916294


----------



## nypnay

can someone please authenticate this? 
tia!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11093243625...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_630wt_1160


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I honestly don't know the model of this Michael Kors bag. I'm completely new to the brand. I tried to find it online, but I didn't see it anywhere. Maybe you ladies can help!


----------



## StylePassion

xoxmb said:


> I got this tote at a Michael Kors outlet and I was wondering if it was real because I checked the Nordstorm website & the difference between the one on the website and the one I got at the outlet is the way the straps are attached to the bag and the inside of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the Nordstorm website just incase anyone wants to compare: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-zip-top-tote/3333417


Some of the outlet versions are different, but they are authentic. For example, I have a Hamilton that is completely different from the padlock version, yet it's authentic...it's just the MK Outlet version. If you bought it at an MK outlet store, that is. Not sure if someone else already responded to this...sorry if they already did. I'm new to the forum and still trying to figure things out!


----------



## vwsecret

StylePassion said:


> Some of the outlet versions are different, but they are authentic. For example, I have a Hamilton that is completely different from the padlock version, yet it's authentic...it's just the MK Outlet version. If you bought it at an MK outlet store, that is. Not sure if someone else already responded to this...sorry if they already did. I'm new to the forum and still trying to figure things out!


 

Just different versions,  you are good, enjoy!


----------



## ilovecoco.

Item: New Michael Kors Saffiano Hamilton Medium Black Gold hardware AUTH
Seller: 85ma2rgo
Number: 120967524556
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120967524556?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

They only have a rating of 1, so I'm a bit unsure!


----------



## vwsecret

ilovecoco. said:


> Item: New Michael Kors Saffiano Hamilton Medium Black Gold hardware AUTH
> Seller: 85ma2rgo
> Number: 120967524556
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120967524556?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> They only have a rating of 1, so I'm a bit unsure!


 
Humm, comes from China, and the key looks too tarnished to be "new",  look at how bright the lock is, compared to the key, just looks strange, I would pass if I were you.   I hope this helps, Good Luck!


----------



## StylePassion

ilovecoco. said:


> Item: New Michael Kors Saffiano Hamilton Medium Black Gold hardware AUTH
> Seller: 85ma2rgo
> Number: 120967524556
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120967524556?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> They only have a rating of 1, so I'm a bit unsure!


I have been selling on eBay since 1999, and IMHO I would NOT buy that bag. It looks like a "high end knockoff" and the feedback of 1 is usually they got busted for selling fakes on another name and had to open a new one...and they changed the location to Springfield, MO, but it says ships from China. My opinion is, Wait for another real one to be posted by a seller with a good reputation...


----------



## Ms.Qi

ilovecoco. said:


> Item: New Michael Kors Saffiano Hamilton Medium Black Gold hardware AUTH
> Seller: 85ma2rgo
> Number: 120967524556
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120967524556?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> They only have a rating of 1, so I'm a bit unsure!



Looks real to me. as vwsecret mentioned, the color/brightness between the lock and the key may due to the lighting. My hamilton has the same plastic tag inside of my bag. but if you are unsure then you should pass


----------



## uadjit

Leaving the bag aside for a moment, the listing does look really suspicious. Listed location is in Missouri but ships from China. The seller's only fb is for another one of the exact same bag and the only items listed are black and green versions of this bag. The 1 fb could be from an associate of the seller or the seller her/himself on a different account and even if the item pictured is real they could pull a bait and switch. I would NOT order from that seller, either.


----------



## ilovecoco.

Thanks everyone!!

I definitely won't buy it!

It was very tempting though, being Saffiano, and half the price I would be paying elsewhere, so I'm glad that I posted on here first.


----------



## vwsecret

ilovecoco. said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> I definitely won't buy it!
> 
> It was very tempting though, being Saffiano, and half the price I would be paying elsewhere, so I'm glad that I posted on here first.


 

You know the old saying, "If it is too good to be true, it probably is"


----------



## StylePassion

vwsecret said:


> You know the old saying, "If it is too good to be true, it probably is"


I agree with you 100% - I've been bitten on that "but it's SUCH AN UNBELIEVEABLY good deal" and ended up with fake Chanel and D&G bags before  ....learned the hard way...wish I would have known about this forum then! ullhair:


----------



## SaJa

Hi,

I bought this Michael Kors Joan Bag from Huuto.net ("Finnish ebay"). Seller says its 100% authentic, but cannot prove it.

Is it real?

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/michael-kors-upea--klassikko-nahkalaukku-100-aito/230969101

Thank you


----------



## Htracey

Hi there,
I have found a site in the US called Michael Kors outlet powered by MKplaza.com.  i do not live in US so not sure if genuine site, can anyone help?

the bag in question is usally around $800 but they are selling for around $100.

t


----------



## vwsecret

Htracey said:


> Hi there,
> I have found a site in the US called Michael Kors outlet powered by MKplaza.com.  i do not live in US so not sure if genuine site, can anyone help?
> 
> the bag in question is usally around $800 but they are selling for around $100.
> 
> t



I have heard they are not.  Stay away.
Good Luck!


----------



## Lilreddoor

Hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me.

http://mybrandedstore.multiply.com/...-KORS-Jet-Set-MK-Monogram-Medium-Travel-Tote-

Thanks!


----------



## riahlovesmakeup

Please help me authenticate this watch! I can't tell if it's authentic or not and I don't want to be scammed. Also, when you decide whether it is or not, can you please tell me how you knew? This seller has other watches and I'd like to be able to tell on the other ones as well. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## jojon21

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110937713617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150882563230?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

There is no way these are authentic, at $33, from zero feedback sellers with stock photo only, right?


----------



## StylePassion

jojon21 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110937713617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150882563230?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> There is no way these are authentic, at $33, from zero feedback sellers with stock photo only, right?



NOPE. I've been selling on eBay forever and even had my eBay identity stolen once. They cracked into my unused for 6 months account and redirected funds to their Paypal account and posed as me selling 27 $600 espresso machines. Needless to say, eBay caught it because it wasn't the norm of my selling pattern and stopped them and helped me reset my account, but this type of thing happens. When those fake sellers get busted, they open their own new accounts with zero to just see who will bite. Guaranteed these are probably fakes, IF they even actually have the bags. Please save your money and wait for a great deal on a REAL bag from a reputable seller.  Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## jojon21

StylePassion said:


> NOPE. I've been selling on eBay forever and even had my eBay identity stolen once. They cracked into my unused for 6 months account and redirected funds to their Paypal account and posed as me selling 27 $600 espresso machines. Needless to say, eBay caught it because it wasn't the norm of my selling pattern and stopped them and helped me reset my account, but this type of thing happens. When those fake sellers get busted, they open their own new accounts with zero to just see who will bite. Guaranteed these are probably fakes, IF they even actually have the bags. Please save your money and wait for a great deal on a REAL bag from a reputable seller.  Just my 2 cents worth



Sorry that happened to you and thank goodness they got caught.  Thanks for confirming my gut feeling on these listings!


----------



## StylePassion

jojon21 said:


> Sorry that happened to you and thank goodness they got caught.  Thanks for confirming my gut feeling on these listings!



You're so welcome! Glad to help!


----------



## gracious127

Hello, anyone can help to Authentic these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...448?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257410fd60

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...133?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25748597b5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...961?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320f6af21

Thanks! ))


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Hi, I was hoping someone could authenticate this for me. Thanks so much.
Michael Kors Monogram Lime Green Tote
Listing # 180955940405
Seller: mariposa1187 ( 1 )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21d08635#ht_481wt_1064

Thanks again.


----------



## Lilreddoor

Hi, can someone authenticate this for me as well. Thanks!

Michael Kors Jet Set Logo Medium Travel Tote - Vanilla

http://rafnmom.multiply.com/product...s-Jet-Set-Logo-Medium-Travel-Tote-Vanilla-PVC


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Hi everyone, I just wanted to share a very valuable tool I've come across as someone that's constantly looking for good deals on MK stuff. This website: http://www.mywot.com/ is really great for checking the authenticity of other sites - as you all know there are a lot of websites like...I don't know..michaelkorsnewyork.com or some sort of variation of that.

 If you plug these sites into web of trust, many times you can see reviews of people who have used these websites, where the website is actually based, how long it's been in operation - a huge red flag is if the site operates from China and has been around for less than 6 months. Also, if the items you're looking for are advertised as over 200 dollars or less off the original price, generally speaking it's too good to be true and is very likely a scam! 

I wish you all a very safe and legitimate shopping experience


----------



## kim0304

Hi, 

Can anyone tell me if the following site or official or fake ?

www.michaelkorsoutletsupply.com/
www.michaelkorsoutletg.com/
www.cheapermichaelkorsoutlet.com/

thanks!


----------



## Zoerose

I'm looking at purchasing 2 Hamilton bags from a seller on Poshmark. I'd like to make sure they are real first. What kind of pictures do I need to get it verified? I'd post a link to it but Poshmark is an iPhone app for sellers and buyers

Having trouble adding pics =\


----------



## Zoerose

Zoerose said:
			
		

> I'm looking at purchasing 2 Hamilton bags from a seller on Poshmark. I'd like to make sure they are real first. What kind of pictures do I need to get it verified? I'd post a link to it but Poshmark is an iPhone app for sellers and buyers



Here are photos of the vanilla


----------



## Zoerose

zoerose said:
			
		

> i'm looking at purchasing 2 hamilton bags from a seller on poshmark. I'd like to make sure they are real first. What kind of pictures do i need to get it verified? I'd post a link to it but poshmark is an iphone app for sellers and buyers


----------



## StylePassion

kim0304 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the following site or official or fake ?
> 
> www.michaelkorsoutletsupply.com/
> www.michaelkorsoutletg.com/
> www.cheapermichaelkorsoutlet.com/
> 
> thanks!


Hi, From what I was told by the SA, MK does not have ANY "outlet" ONLINE. Therefore, unless you are at www.michaelkors.com - it's not an authentic site. Even if you don't have a legit outlet nearby, some of them will take a phone order if you call them. And/or you can check places like Macy's Bloomingdale's, TJMaxx, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## Floridachick03

I've been trying to read through pages and pages of previous requests so I could maybe figure it out on my own, but some say they've never seen ANY fake Michael Kors but then others say there are fake sites selling them... 
I'm not a big collector or anything but from time to time I find some pretty real looking bags when I'm out and have learned a few things about looking for nice even stitches etc. But I'm still no where near being confident enough to do much with the info and try to resell them. Recently however I made a trade for this bag and another and of course the woman said they were real, and they 'looked' real to me.... but of course I can only spot a really REALLY bad fake. So hoping someone here can help me. Especially since when I look on ebay figuring if it's real there has to be others like it, I was only able to find one in the same style but different color, but it had fabric zipper pulls instead of the metal ones this bag has.
Thanks in advance for any help! 
You'll see in the close up on of the studs from the bottom, they all look like that, all seem to be orientated correctly but show wear like that, same with the zipper pulls.
Thanks!


----------



## heartzx24

Hi, I'm kinda new to this.. but can someone please help me see if this bag is authentic or not ? I really want it but I'm not sure if it's real. Much appreciated! Or perhaps someone can tell me where I can purchase this tote ? 
This is a hamilton tote trompe loeil I think


----------



## Lilreddoor

Lilreddoor said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this for me as well. Thanks!
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set Logo Medium Travel Tote - Vanilla
> 
> http://rafnmom.multiply.com/product...s-Jet-Set-Logo-Medium-Travel-Tote-Vanilla-PVC


I hope someone can help me check whether this bag is authentic or not.

Thanks!


----------



## Lilreddoor

Lilreddoor said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> http://mybrandedstore.multiply.com/...-KORS-Jet-Set-MK-Monogram-Medium-Travel-Tote-
> 
> Thanks!


Need help with this bag as well.

Thank you!


----------



## BagsToRiches

StylePassion said:


> Hi, From what I was told by the SA, MK does not have ANY "outlet" ONLINE. Therefore, unless you are at www.michaelkors.com - it's not an authentic site. Even if you don't have a legit outlet nearby, some of them will take a phone order if you call them. And/or you can check places like Macy's Bloomingdale's, TJMaxx, etc. Hope this helps.


Yes, this is exactly what a SA at my local MK outlet told me when I inquired about one of these sites.  There is only one official MK website and they do not have any online outlets.


----------



## jc82

Hi experts.. I need help again.. Can you please tell me if this Jet set wallet is authentic? Thank in advance!


----------



## tinaaaa

Just bought my first MK watch (MK5161) for a steal of a price, but wanted to get it authenticated just in case since I didn't buy it directly from the MK store. Thank you!


----------



## elibaby

Hello all, my first time to ask about MK, so I am still trying to learn more about the brand. Would anyone kindly help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Mich...Domain_211&hash=item3f1bc8c584#ht_6865wt_1002


----------



## 1lohlis

can someone please help me authenticate this MK bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_11614wt_1219

Thanks


----------



## 1lohlis

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180963907040&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 and this one please..( really desperate...:/)


----------



## Evertila

Floridachick03 said:


> I've been trying to read through pages and pages of previous requests so I could maybe figure it out on my own, but some say they've never seen ANY fake Michael Kors but then others say there are fake sites selling them...
> I'm not a big collector or anything but from time to time I find some pretty real looking bags when I'm out and have learned a few things about looking for nice even stitches etc. But I'm still no where near being confident enough to do much with the info and try to resell them. Recently however I made a trade for this bag and another and of course the woman said they were real, and they 'looked' real to me.... but of course I can only spot a really REALLY bad fake. So hoping someone here can help me. Especially since when I look on ebay figuring if it's real there has to be others like it, I was only able to find one in the same style but different color, but it had fabric zipper pulls instead of the metal ones this bag has.
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> You'll see in the close up on of the studs from the bottom, they all look like that, all seem to be orientated correctly but show wear like that, same with the zipper pulls.
> Thanks!



This are good. I have MK's like this.


----------



## dorothygail101

Item Name: n/a
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: my last buy from a second hand designer restore sell this weekend, was hoping to hear this is real...thanks in advance!!


----------



## crazzy4bags

Hello,

Its my first time getting Michael Kors bags, so I need some help guys! I have been lusting after this Bedford Satchel ever since I saw my friend carrying it! I have been all over the town- to Macy's, MK store, Dillards, Outlet stores, TJ Maxx, Marshalls...but didn't find it anywhere 

So I turned to Ebay! Here are some of the links. Based on just seeing the piping and stuff, it looks authentic to me. I would appreciate it if anyone can please help me spot out a fake...TIA!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc5a7be8f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb8e02fb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Michae...605?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1bd3a815

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150886428720?hlp=false#ht_2915wt_1037

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LQQK-MICHAE...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a777b906f


----------



## crazzy4bags

elibaby said:


> Hello all, my first time to ask about MK, so I am still trying to learn more about the brand. Would anyone kindly help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Mich...Domain_211&hash=item3f1bc8c584#ht_6865wt_1002



Hi there,

It looks like an authentic bag. Maybe you should ask the seller to post more pictures of the interior of the bag. On the interior stitching/piping of the compartments, there's a triangle stitching that I have seen on most of the bags. If you can find this in this particular bag, then it could be authentic. Hope this helps


----------



## bluepurple

Hi can anyone help to authenticate this bag for me pls?

tia!


----------



## shesh890

The seller has great reviews, but I'm still kinda nervous, its my first time buying from ebay. Its the gold Grayson

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221120684561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## crazzy4bags

bluepurple said:


> Hi can anyone help to authenticate this bag for me pls?
> 
> tia!



Just based off seeing the price tag, I found something suspicious. Why is there no retail price listed on the tag? And a portion of the tag seems to have been "scratched" off, the one near the letters "ch".


----------



## uadjit

crazzy4bags said:


> Just based off seeing the price tag, I found something suspicious. Why is there no retail price listed on the tag? And a portion of the tag seems to have been "scratched" off, the one near the letters "ch".


This is totally normal. I see it on bags at second-run stores all the time (TJ Maxx, Marshalls, etc.) but I am not sure what it means. As far as the scratched off part that sort of thing happens all the time.

As for the bag, I would like to see the interior and a less blurry view of the whole bag.


----------



## Moni22

Can someone authenticate this please? Thank you! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...-Leather-Satchel-348-/330783209415#vi-content


----------



## Moni22

Can you also authenticate these? Thank you! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...563?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca5763c3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261094772271?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140806758332?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## altkb

shesh890 said:


> The seller has great reviews, but I'm still kinda nervous, its my first time buying from ebay. Its the gold Grayson
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221120684561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



i'm no expert but it looks pretty spot on to mine (from dept store)

if it helps anything, it also does not look like the $15 fakes from china


----------



## itsmecey

Hi everyone! Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors Tote? I have bought it from an eBay seller for about $170. The tote was on SALE. Tote has square buckles with "MICHAEL KORS" engraved, the inner pocket has YKK zipper. 

http://s1156.photobucket.com/albums/p571/itsmecey/Michael Kors Tote/


----------



## itsmecey

Hi Could someone please authenticate the Michael Kors Tote? I bought this at $170 from an eBay seller. It has square buckles with MICHAEL KORS engraved and a YKK zipper on its inner pocket.

http://s1156.photobucket.com/albums/p571/itsmecey/Michael Kors Tote/


----------



## pena6937

I have to repost the other pics on a diff. post because the size is too big :/ Please let me know if you think its authentic


----------



## pena6937

Do all MK purses have a patch stitched inside? The MK wristlet purse that i posted doesn't


----------



## elibaby

Hi all! I had the Hamilton in luggage I purchased authenticated here and it is such a beautiful bag!!! I just got it from the courier today and it was TDF. However after scrutinizing it I saw a very small scuff at the handle--the size of a sharpie point. I'm worried--do authentic MKs really scuff like this? I'm fine with it as it is buy I'm scared if it might get bigger like the cheaper bags or if the scuff could also appear somewhere upon use. I haven't even used the bag yet  please let me know if this is normal or if I should have this returned. Thanks!


----------



## CHELSB5503

elibaby said:
			
		

> Hello all, my first time to ask about MK, so I am still trying to learn more about the brand. Would anyone kindly help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-Large-Tote-Luggage-/271049082244?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f1bc8c584#ht_6865wt_1002



The key is on the wrong side. I have never seen a Hamilton with the key on that side!!


----------



## CHELSB5503

elibaby said:
			
		

> Hello all, my first time to ask about MK, so I am still trying to learn more about the brand. Would anyone kindly help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-Large-Tote-Luggage-/271049082244?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f1bc8c584#ht_6865wt_1002



And also his initials would be on the pad lock!


----------



## elibaby

CHELSB5503 said:


> The key is on the wrong side. I have never seen a Hamilton with the key on that side!!


 
Hi, the key just fell to the left side of the bag but it's really just loosely attached to the handle. I place my keys either on the left or on the right. Also, the padlock is just turned around. The MK logo is on the other side. 

Are there other indicators of authenticity? Thanks for helping!


----------



## elibaby

crazzy4bags said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> It looks like an authentic bag. Maybe you should ask the seller to post more pictures of the interior of the bag. On the interior stitching/piping of the compartments, there's a triangle stitching that I have seen on most of the bags. If you can find this in this particular bag, then it could be authentic. Hope this helps



Thank you so much for helping out! I took a photo of the interior of the bag as you adviced and here it is. I did see the triangular stitching you mentioned and it really is a beautiful bag! However I am concerned that the lining says several "Michael KORS" whereas the ones I saw off eBay were several MKs enclosed in circles. Should this be a red flag? I love the bag's smoothly leather and the lock is really HEAVY and i have been getting compliments about it but I hope I bought the real deal. The magnetic clasps are also in gold hardware, the female part with no marks and the male part with some numbers and letters. All deep and defined hardware engravings and blindstamps. Would you know? Thanks!


----------



## elibaby

crazzy4bags said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> It looks like an authentic bag. Maybe you should ask the seller to post more pictures of the interior of the bag. On the interior stitching/piping of the compartments, there's a triangle stitching that I have seen on most of the bags. If you can find this in this particular bag, then it could be authentic. Hope this helps



Thank you for helping! I got the bag yesterday and it was beautiful! I looked for the triangular stitching that you mentioned and found them. I brought it to work today and took a photo of the interior. Would you kindly advise me what you think? Thanks!


----------



## kiddie

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Michael Kors bag Multiply is selling online? Thanks.multiply.com


----------



## iyadedel

Hi All! Please help me with these bags, this is my first time to actually purchase an MK.
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-dniwfYr9wX253WFRJWnJOSHM
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-dniwfYr9wTmdwT09fOUExUG8
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-dniwfYr9wV0Rlb1Z5bzhqZ2M
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-dniwfYr9wM25LcG5CUkZuQnM
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-dniwfYr9wWW5CMXhsZ3h5dWc
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-dniwfYr9wNnZjcV9SRHk2RjA


----------



## aagh

Please auth these wristlets thanks!!!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=320975634188&index=24&nav=WATCHING&nid=07412558983


----------



## delilahvee

Hi there, I'd be grateful if someone could give their opinion on the authenticity of the following bag please.

*Item Name: * Michael Kors Hamilton Tote Tangerine
*Item Number:* 251149994131
*Seller ID:* kkramer_17
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25114999...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## delilahvee

Hi there, I'd be grateful if someone could give their opinion on the authenticity of the following bag please. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Beautiful Tangerine Ostrich Hamilton Tote Handbag by MICHAEL KORS -Leather BNWOT
Item Number: 280970132920
Seller ID: malthousemiscellany
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Beautifu..._s_Handbags&hash=item416b1ffdb8#ht_500wt_1054


----------



## prettyczel

planning to buy thie bag. pls help me authenticate before purchasing. thanks in advance!

Item Name: MICHAEL KORS Jet Set EW Top Zip Saffiano Leather Tote Bag Choco
Item number: 180976094923
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/50-Off-MK-MI...tDomain_211&hash=item2a23040ecb#ht_2488wt_906


----------



## mxw

I'm just wondering if this Michael Kors bag is real. I have my doubts admittedly, and I'm planning to buy it secondhand.


----------



## mehreh29

Hi! I'm new here so I hope I'm doing this right. 

Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? Price is around 167 USD which is below the retail of 248.

Item: Michael Kors Signature Zip-top Tote Saffiano - Black

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Michael-Kors-Signature-Zip-top-Tote-Saffiano-Black-/180977052930?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a2312ad02#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## raider69

Can someone please help me determine the authenticity of this bag?  It is one I have never seen before. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190731230278


----------



## Monterra

I think it looks shady. The seller has only a few feedbacks and the "coach" bag he/she is selling has a pic obviously copied from somewhere.


----------



## raider69

This seller has this bag in 3 other colors. The chain MK hang tag does not look like one MK uses and the tag and inside lining even looks different.  If it is not authentic why is it still on Ebay?


----------



## poodpoodles

Hi, can help me to see if this is real?  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/200824288588?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## StacyJean

Hi there could someone help me out with this?  I found this bag at a thrift store and I have never seen one like it, so I am wondering if it is authentic and if anyone could give me any further information (year, style etc)  Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## hyperion333

Hi I want to ask about this wallet

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/mk25b.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/mk29.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/mk210.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/mk211.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/mk213.jpg/

From what series ? I can't find it in internet

Thx


----------



## leanne_cire88

Hello, please help to authenticate this MK Jet Set Tote that I just bought from an online seller.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jessiecalove032

Can someone please help authenticate this bag that I bought from an online seller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...yRskHapA+40Zex690L9H7mw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## leanne_cire88

leanne_cire88 said:


> Hello, please help to authenticate this MK Jet Set Tote that I just bought from an online seller.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 

Hello, appreciate your help here please... Thank you!


----------



## viresintra

Hello! I am looking to buy my first Michael Kors bag because I think they're gorgeous. I have been looking for a Luggage Hamilton Large Tote but ended up seeing another one I LOVED. However the one I'm looking at only seems to exist on eBay as I can't find any more info about it! The seller lists the colour as 'hunter green' which seems a mistake but I can't figure out the real colour name. I'm pretty darn sure the bag is real, as there are many detailed photos etc but I'd like more info if anyone has it.  I'm a newbie at this! I'm wondering what collection, or year, or if it's an MFF bag or what. Also your opinion of the price. Thanks so much!!

Here is the bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...645&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=190724554794&


----------



## leanne_cire88

leanne_cire88 said:
			
		

> Hello, please help to authenticate this MK Jet Set Tote that I just bought from an online seller.
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Hi ladies, appreciate your help to authenticate this MK bag pls.. 

Thanks!


----------



## JessieMae

Hello,

I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me anything about this bag.  I have not been able to find it online.

Thanks so much!

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/MKfront_zpsd32aa474.jpg

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/MKlabel_zpsf13fb9e6.jpg

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/MKbottom_zps524eb97e.jpg


----------



## joselleallyssa

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Mi...tDomain_211&hash=item2a237caad0#ht_500wt_1157

Please help me authenticate this one.


----------



## NicolePurse

Item:  Michael Kors Ostrich Hamilton Large Tote Handbag Tangerine MK Bag NWT
Listing number: 200827694996
Seller: happyseller0858 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200827694996?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Comments: I'm new to Hamiltons and TPF, so please let me know if I'm not using the correct format.  I haven't seen this color combo anywhere else, so I'm not sure if it's out of season or not genuine.

Please help authenticate.

Ps. This bag is located overseas, and the description talks about customs; has anyone had any customs issues?

Thank you!

ETA: Because I'm so new, I don't have PMs; I hope someone is able to answer here.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Is there anyone authenticating on this site? Any experts?


----------



## leanne_cire88

leanne_cire88 said:
			
		

> Hello, please help to authenticate this MK Jet Set Tote that I just bought from an online seller.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hello, please help authentic this.. Thanks!


----------



## Nomii

Hi! Im sorry I have to post this here, but I can't start my own threats yet.. I really want to know what is the model of this bag. I tried to google it, but I only find some fake sites.

http://www.google.fi/imgres?um=1&hl...&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:70&tx=62&ty=105


----------



## princ3ss mia

Is someone available to authenticate a MICHAEL KORS JET SET MEDIUM TRAVEL TOTE in ebay?? TIA!


----------



## sclare

Hii. Please help me authenticate this bag
Item : michael kors hamilton pink laq


----------



## TiffanyS88

Ladies I found a site claiming to sale authentic bags when they are clearly fake..
http://www.michael-kors-shopping.com/

Not sure how to report them.


----------



## gracious127

Please help me to Authentic this bag

Item: New 2012 Auth Michael Kors Hamilton Lg NS Tote Saffiano Leather Bag, Navy
Seller: bing_bing09
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/251161744719?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: NEW 2012 Authenic MICHAEL KORS Hamilton Satchel Saffiano Leather Bag, W/ Dustbag
Seller: bing_bing09
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/261079588647?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: NEW 2012 Auth MICHAEL KORS Hamilton Satchel Leather Bag, Navy, Golden Hardware
Seller: bing_bing09
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/251157710239?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: The above 3 ebay links are from same seller and It is all stated as New without tag so i would like to know if anyone can tell if it is Authentic? Thank you!


----------



## princ3ss mia

Item: BNw AUTH MICHAEL KORS JET SET MEDIUM TRAVEL TOTE PURPLE
Listing number: 180988553749
Seller: probird2010
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNw-AUTH-MIC...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a23c22a15

I so dig the color. The seller's a pro but there were 3 negative feedback regarding the authenticity of some items. So, I really hope someone could authenticate this. I have already asked for more pictures though. TIA!


----------



## princ3ss mia

Hello??? :wondering


----------



## katethebookworm

Hi gals,

I'm new to MK and need your assistance. Is this authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110962514195?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kateincali

katethebookworm said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> I'm new to MK and need your assistance. Is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110962514195?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


this is real


----------



## katethebookworm

faith_ann said:


> this is real



THANK YOU, Faith!


----------



## dhee_besas

Hi please help me to authenticate,, thanks in advance


http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Michael-Kors..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7aa52b15#ht_718wt_906


----------



## chocopistachio

Please authenticate this Michael Kors handbag... Thanks in advance...


----------



## leanne_cire88

Hello, please help to authenticate this MK Jet Set Tote that I just bought from an online seller.

Thank you in advance!

:help:


----------



## JustNikki

chocopistachio said:


> Please authenticate this Michael Kors handbag... Thanks in advance...
> 
> View attachment 1910967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910972


In reference to the first bag (Jacquard print) I have never seen one like it, the MK's seem a bit smaller than usual, and the placement doesn't look quite right. Also, I don't believe any MK bags have the same print both inside & out (there is usually a lining, not the same jacquard fabric). I hope this helps! Most of my bag collection is made up of Michael Kors bags, both old and new. There are a LOT of replica's out there, I have seen so many in the past year or so, and though some are extremely obvious they are fakes, some are really hard to tell.


----------



## chocopistachio

JustNikki said:
			
		

> In reference to the first bag (Jacquard print) I have never seen one like it, the MK's seem a bit smaller than usual, and the placement doesn't look quite right. Also, I don't believe any MK bags have the same print both inside & out (there is usually a lining, not the same jacquard fabric). I hope this helps! Most of my bag collection is made up of Michael Kors bags, both old and new. There are a LOT of replica's out there, I have seen so many in the past year or so, and though some are extremely obvious they are fakes, some are really hard to tell.



Thank you so much for you input regarding this bag... There are so many good fakes out there that it is becoming so hard to distinguish the real ones from the knockoffs... Any warning sign is enough for me to back out...  i have another one i need checked out ---


----------



## Waffle65

leanne_cire88 said:


> Hello, please help to authenticate this MK Jet Set Tote that I just bought from an online seller.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> :help:



This looks real to me.


----------



## leanne_cire88

Waffle65 said:
			
		

> This looks real to me.



Thanks for the advise! Really appreciate it.. I went to MK boutique as well however, I noticed that this bag is slightly bigger than the ones they have at the store eventhough both are "medium size".. Ive also noted some difference on the  inner pocket print, length of MK tag (exterior) as well as the inner tag where the bag was made.. Confused.. Haha! Thanks!


----------



## chanelsurfer66

Hello, 
I was wondering if you could tell me if this bag is real. 
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## chanelsurfer66

Hello again  
I have one more I need help with. Thanks again!! You guys rock!!


----------



## Chadhugger365

Can anyone tell me what pattern this is called and if so 
can someone also tell me if its real? I am 99% sure I could use a second opinion


----------



## mxw

Hey guys, I'd really appreciate it if you helped me authenticate these bags.

*BAG 1*










The logo on the inside lining looks a little strange to me.





*BAG 2*


----------



## nichols5991

chanelsurfer66 said:


> Hello again
> I have one more I need help with. Thanks again!! You guys rock!!



Ohhh, this bag is beautiful.  It's definitely MK.  It's from a while back, back to when I think his leather was a much better quality.  I saw one of these once at TJ Maxx....I could kick myself now for not buying it.  His bags used to have the off white linen lining, which wasn't all that pretty, but it was very durable - compared to what is being used in the lining now.

Great find!


----------



## StacyJean

StacyJean said:


> Hi there could someone help me out with this?  I found this bag at a thrift store and I have never seen one like it, so I am wondering if it is authentic and if anyone could give me any further information (year, style etc)  Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890761
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890762
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890763
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890764



Hi, just wanted to see if anyone can help me out?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Chadhugger365

StacyJean said:


> Hi, just wanted to see if anyone can help me out?  Thanks so much!!



It looks authentic to me. its jacquard as for the bag name and year I am not really sure. Great buy though!


----------



## Rachelle07

Hi! Pls. authenticate this Michael Kors Jet-Set Satchel handbag.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Michael...Domain_211&hash=item416ca0223b#ht_6791wt_1002

Thanks.


----------



## Chadhugger365

Rachelle07 said:


> Hi! Pls. authenticate this Michael Kors Jet-Set Satchel handbag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Michael...Domain_211&hash=item416ca0223b#ht_6791wt_1002
> 
> Thanks.



Something is funky to me about the straps. Usually with MK the leather is a little more seamless and less bulky. They just look really cheaply made


----------



## Rachelle07

Chadhugger365 said:
			
		

> Something is funky to me about the straps. Usually with MK the leather is a little more seamless and less bulky. They just look really cheaply made



Thanks. Good thing I haven't bought this yet.


----------



## londonbaglover

Hi, 

I'm new MKs. I have one and want more! Could you please tell me if the following are authentic? 

Thanks in advance!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221140437314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321002142731?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280998329819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271085111401?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## myfitbeauty

Hi! This would be my first ever Michael Kors bag. I purchased this, and the seller guarantees 100% authenticity. But I want to be sure of course.

It's the Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Tote in Medium, Color MK Logo Brown
Item number: 110941521307
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110941521307

And then I also won this (wasn't expecting to win) there is some damage to this one (below) But I thought for the price why not. They fully disclose what the damage is, and it doesn't bother me much.

Michael Kors BROWN Monogram Large Grayson Satchel Bag $328
Item Number: 130786827135
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130786827135?

Can anyone Please let me know if these are truly authentic?


----------



## Chadhugger365

myfitbeauty said:


> Hi! This would be my first ever Michael Kors bag. I purchased this, and the seller guarantees 100% authenticity. But I want to be sure of course.
> 
> It's the Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Tote in Medium, Color MK Logo Brown
> Item number: 110941521307
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110941521307
> 
> And then I also won this (wasn't expecting to win) there is some damage to this one (below) But I thought for the price why not. They fully disclose what the damage is, and it doesn't bother me much.
> 
> Michael Kors BROWN Monogram Large Grayson Satchel Bag $328
> Item Number: 130786827135
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130786827135?
> 
> Can anyone Please let me know if these are truly authentic?



I did some research on your bag. The first one looks like a fake to me. The red lining on the straps is brighter than real ones the real ones are a very dark crimson almost black. also the lining is off for the inside of the bag if you look at the bag on the website it has the very light mk circles. 

The second one though I would take as real. I also looked into it and it matches the real ones to a tee.


----------



## myfitbeauty

Chadhugger365 said:


> I did some research on your bag. The first one looks like a fake to me. The red lining on the straps is brighter than real ones the real ones are a very dark crimson almost black. also the lining is off for the inside of the bag if you look at the bag on the website it has the very light mk circles.
> 
> The second one though I would take as real. I also looked into it and it matches the real ones to a tee.



Hello! thanks for the response! 

I actually took the first one to the Macy's Store near where I live and had the Michael Kors Manager inspect it and we put it against the real one (same exact model) and they were exactly the same. She even explained to me how to tell real from fake (and looking at the date stamp inside the bag) and she deemed it to be Authentic. I also had an extensive talk with the Seller who explained to me she purchased it from a Macy's herself and had the receipt and showed it to me. Maybe it's just the lighting in the pictures because in real life it doesn't seem bright red to me at all. I don't see any red (so i'm not sure if it's her pictures or not)

and luckily the 2nd bag looks real too!  so I feel tons better now lol


----------



## londonbaglover

Hi, 

I'm new MKs. I have one and want more! Could you please tell me if the following are authentic? 

Thanks in advance!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2211404373...84.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3210021427...84.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2809983298...84.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2710851114...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## Chadhugger365

authetic this bag please. also when is this logo from?


----------



## StacyJean

Chadhugger365 said:


> It looks authentic to me. its jacquard as for the bag name and year I am not really sure. Great buy though!



Thanks!!


----------



## pmburk

I don't know much about the Grayson satchels - opinion on these? I'm most interested in the black one. I've asked for interior pics. I asked her about the lining, and she wrote:


_you can go  to  http://www.designerhandbagsrescue.c...n-rose-gold/?gclid=CIrE8fDinLMCFe5FMgod5GwAww
and see that this purse does not have the traditional mk or the mk's with a circle, it is a solid color. However the new grayson collection of Winter 2012 have the mk with the circle_

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/clo/3315157504.html

One more:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/clo/3299167194.html


----------



## LittleGinnie

hi guys, please help me authenticate this MK bag

Item name: Michael Kors handbag, cost £240, perfect for Christmas
Item number: 261118309612
Seller ID:  slynemum1968 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261118309612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I have seen this bag online once i'm not so sure so here I am asking you guys to help me

thank you


----------



## BABYSKY

LittleGinnie said:
			
		

> hi guys, please help me authenticate this MK bag
> 
> Item name: Michael Kors handbag, cost £240, perfect for Christmas
> Item number: 261118309612
> Seller ID:  slynemum1968
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261118309612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I have seen this bag online once i'm not so sure so here I am asking you guys to help me
> 
> thank you



That's real  very classy bag


----------



## BABYSKY

londonbaglover said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm new MKs. I have one and want more! Could you please tell me if the following are authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2211404373...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3210021427...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2809983298...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2710851114...84.m1438.l2649



All real  lovely bags


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Chadhugger365 said:


> Something is funky to me about the straps. Usually with MK the leather is a little more seamless and less bulky. They just look really cheaply made


I too do not think this is authentic.  I have followed MK for quite some time and do not recall a bag I'd this style.  Ask the seller for the MK number and you can validate the style.


----------



## missbao

Please help to authentic

Style: MK Hamilton

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...502?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbdfe016 

Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/dresstoimpresschic2011?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## londonbaglover

Hi Experts, 

Is this real? 

Item name: Michael Kors Clutch Bag
Item number: 181012522390
Seller ID:  juliecoulson21 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...90?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a252fe596


Thanks in advance


----------



## LasVegasCandy

Hi everyone, interested in finding out if this purse is real. The dust cover has a square with M inside it????? Also any idea what one should pay for it?

TIA for any information.


----------



## Blingthang

Does anyone have this bag? Has anyone purchased from One Little Box?

Michael Kors flurry rabbit-fur satchel, natural.

Seller: One Little Box

Link with photos: http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-...UTF8&colid=KQX6F6SBTFUL&coliid=I2612E5VAHUVED

Thanks!


----------



## Dimokulus

Hi friends!
Sorry, I am a man and do not understand much about bags. Want to buy by internat Michael Kors bag. But not sure fake or not. Could you please answer, from amazone site. Prize 170$. Really need help!

http://files.mail.ru/F3QS6F?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/9FZMNV?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/8B0RVA?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/LBTE5L?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/KELYUP?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/LGUCD1?t=1

Sincerely!

Name: *MICHAEL KORS JET SET T Z LARGE TOTE BLACK GENIUNE SOFT LEATHER*

Frighten found approximately sae with name: MICHAEL KORS large black jet set N/S tote handbag (Just a type on leather looks more shiny and glossy then in first one) But They wite it is from Macy`s department.
Pleaaaase advice whom to beleave between two of them?
http://files.mail.ru/U9FITK?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/15P9BI?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/DZHLNE?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/31O9FS?t=1


----------



## Dimokulus

pleeease help girls, I realy need to understand which of two or none is real and I should buy... Tnks!


----------



## BABYSKY

Paulinegwee said:
			
		

> Please help to authentic
> 
> Style: MK Hamilton
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Chain-Tote-Silver-Hardware-PEARL-GREY-/261118484502?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbdfe016
> 
> Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/dresstoimpresschic2011?_trksid=p2047675.l2559



It's the real thing....


----------



## BABYSKY

londonbaglover said:
			
		

> Hi Experts,
> 
> Is this real?
> 
> Item name: Michael Kors Clutch Bag
> Item number: 181012522390
> Seller ID:  juliecoulson21
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-Clutch-Bag-/181012522390?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a252fe596
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hello... Would you be able to ask for a photo shot of the bag's interior lining? I'd like to see it please...


----------



## BABYSKY

LasVegasCandy said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, interested in finding out if this purse is real. The dust cover has a square with M inside it????? Also any idea what one should pay for it?
> 
> TIA for any information.



Hello.. It's real. The dust bag was MK's dust bag once previously. Not sure though of its exact value... Hope I have helped you somehow..


----------



## BABYSKY

Blingthang said:
			
		

> Does anyone have this bag? Has anyone purchased from One Little Box?
> 
> Michael Kors flurry rabbit-fur satchel, natural.
> 
> Seller: One Little Box
> 
> Link with photos: http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-Rabbit-fur-Satchel-Natural/dp/B006CRFHKI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=KQX6F6SBTFUL&coliid=I2612E5VAHUVED
> 
> Thanks!



Hello.. I do not own one but I have seen that bag before in real life. It 's really lovely...


----------



## BABYSKY

Dimokulus said:
			
		

> Hi friends!
> Sorry, I am a man and do not understand much about bags. Want to buy by internat Michael Kors bag. But not sure fake or not. Could you please answer, from amazone site. Prize 170$. Really need help!
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/F3QS6F?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/9FZMNV?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/8B0RVA?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/LBTE5L?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/KELYUP?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/LGUCD1?t=1
> 
> Sincerely!
> 
> Name: *MICHAEL KORS JET SET T Z LARGE TOTE BLACK GENIUNE SOFT LEATHER*
> 
> Frighten found approximately sae with name: MICHAEL KORS large black jet set N/S tote handbag (Just a type on leather looks more shiny and glossy then in first one) But They wite it is from Macy`s department.
> Pleaaaase advice whom to beleave between two of them?
> http://files.mail.ru/U9FITK?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/15P9BI?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/DZHLNE?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/31O9FS?t=1



Hello dimokulus.. Both are real and both are the same. The reason why the 2nd photo looks shiny and glossy is because of the lighting effect and the camara's flash  so no worries... You can buy either of the 2 bags


----------



## BABYSKY

chocopistachio said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for you input regarding this bag... There are so many good fakes out there that it is becoming so hard to distinguish the real ones from the knockoffs... Any warning sign is enough for me to back out...  i have another one i need checked out ---



Hello .. The MK Hamilton in pink staffing leather is real


----------



## BABYSKY

chanelsurfer66 said:
			
		

> Hello again
> I have one more I need help with. Thanks again!! You guys rock!!



Real


----------



## BABYSKY

chanelsurfer66 said:
			
		

> Hello again
> I have one more I need help with. Thanks again!! You guys rock!!



Real too!


----------



## BABYSKY

mxw said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'd really appreciate it if you helped me authenticate these bags.
> 
> BAG 1
> 
> The logo on the inside lining looks a little strange to me.
> 
> BAG 2



Hello! It's both real. MK bags have different linings depending on style. So don't worry.
The second bag is love! It' really looks so dainty!


----------



## BABYSKY

nichols5991 said:
			
		

> Ohhh, this bag is beautiful.  It's definitely MK.  It's from a while back, back to when I think his leather was a much better quality.  I saw one of these once at TJ Maxx....I could kick myself now for not buying it.  His bags used to have the off white linen lining, which wasn't all that pretty, but it was very durable - compared to what is being used in the lining now.
> 
> Great find!



I agree with the quality of MK's leather back then...  but that's life..these designers have learned how to cut their cost and they have found a way to cut it through sourcing out labor in China. I guess we bag lovers just have to learn how to deal with it...


----------



## BABYSKY

StacyJean said:
			
		

> Hi, just wanted to see if anyone can help me out?  Thanks so much!!



Not sure what style/ line and year this was released but this one is real....


----------



## BABYSKY

londonbaglover said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm new MKs. I have one and want more! Could you please tell me if the following are authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221140437314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321002142731?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280998329819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271085111401?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



All are real!


----------



## BABYSKY

Chadhugger365 said:
			
		

> authetic this bag please. also when is this logo from?



Hello. This use to be MK's logo back then. It's real


----------



## BABYSKY

LittleGinnie said:
			
		

> hi guys, please help me authenticate this MK bag
> 
> Item name: Michael Kors handbag, cost £240, perfect for Christmas
> Item number: 261118309612
> Seller ID:  slynemum1968
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261118309612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I have seen this bag online once i'm not so sure so here I am asking you guys to help me
> 
> thank you



It's real...  that's the MICHAEL Michael Kors Travel tote bag in saffiano leather


----------



## Blingthang

Blingthang said:


> Does anyone have this bag? Has anyone purchased from One Little Box?
> 
> Michael Kors flurry rabbit-fur satchel, natural.
> 
> Seller: One Little Box
> 
> Link with photos: http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-...UTF8&colid=KQX6F6SBTFUL&coliid=I2612E5VAHUVED
> 
> Thanks!


Can anyone help with this?

Thanks!


----------



## Blingthang

BABYSKY said:


> Hello.. I do not own one but I have seen that bag before in real life. It 's really lovely...


Hi, Babysky:

Thanks for the reply. Do you recall if the bag you saw in real life had a longer strap as well as the carry handles? I've been seeing listings with photos showing a strap and others without and I am confused.

Thanks!


----------



## Dimokulus

BABYSKY said:


> Hello dimokulus.. Both are real and both are the same. The reason why the 2nd photo looks shiny and glossy is because of the lighting effect and the camara's flash  so no worries... You can buy either of the 2 bags


 

Tnkx)) But how could you understand this)) I am reading yours answers, all your are saying real))) How you are understanding? 

Maybe you can also say smht about this one?
Michael Kors Leather Jet Set Item Tote Bag Walnut Color 
files.mail.ru/38KFUE?t=1
files.mail.ru/VAYGTF?t=1
files.mail.ru/OW8RIJ?t=1


----------



## Dimokulus

BABYSKY said:


> Hello dimokulus.. Both are real and both are the same. The reason why the 2nd photo looks shiny and glossy is because of the lighting effect and the camara's flash  so no worries... You can buy either of the 2 bags


 
Babysky) 
One more question, just look at that one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...790?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d65803e6
Bag is same, but price toooo less and look at photo where the front of bag and written Michael Kors, how  E I S  letters are jumping! An believeble for the real one? you with me or not?)


----------



## Monterra

Dimokulus said:


> Babysky)
> One more question, just look at that one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...790?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d65803e6
> Bag is same, but price toooo less and look at photo where the front of bag and written Michael Kors, how E I S letters are jumping! An believeble for the real one? you with me or not?)


 
Don't know if the bag is real or not, but unfortunately when I ordered the Bedford tote from Macy's it also had "jumping letters" so even authentic ones can have bad quality lettering...


----------



## Dimokulus

Monterra said:


> Don't know if the bag is real or not, but unfortunately when I ordered the Bedford tote from Macy's it also had "jumping letters" so even authentic ones can have bad quality lettering...


 Macy`s is 100% real? Don`t you believe that they also could be fake in Macy`s? You are in Finland eve not in US...


----------



## Monterra

Err, well I believe Macy's is a quite reputable department store... wouldn't it be a scandal if they sold fakes?? It was ordered directly from the (US) Macy's website.


----------



## LasVegasCandy

BABYSKY said:


> Hello.. It's real. The dust bag was MK's dust bag once previously. Not sure though of its exact value... Hope I have helped you somehow..




Thanks so much for your reply! Great help! And from someone in Nevada too!


----------



## Chadhugger365

BABYSKY said:


> Hello. This use to be MK's logo back then. It's real



Do you know what the pattern is called? or is it just the original jaquard pattern


----------



## PurseFanatic

What about this one guys?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...173?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbffc2dd


----------



## Dimokulus

]Hi friends!
Sorry, I am a man and do not understand much about bags. Want to buy by internat Michael Kors bag. But not sure fake or not. Could you please answer, from amazone site. Prize 170$. Really need help!

http://files.mail.ru/F3QS6F?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/9FZMNV?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/8B0RVA?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/LBTE5L?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/KELYUP?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/LGUCD1?t=1

Sincerely!

Aany thoughts mote about this bag? For Babysky individual tnhks for reply, but still frighten...


----------



## mcphee99

Hi,

Looking to buy a bag for my girlfriend. Could someone authenticate this please?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-M...587&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=2&sd=200840770263&


----------



## iammai0413

hi, i really want this bag. please help authenticate


New Auth MICHAEL KORS&trade; Jet Set Medium Logo Print Signature Tote Bag..Vanilla

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/New-Auth-MIC...tDomain_211&hash=item27cb731b93#ht_5388wt_920

seller: krishna_botique

TIA


----------



## BABYSKY

Chadhugger365 said:


> Do you know what the pattern is called? or is it just the original jaquard pattern



Not really sure... It has been awhile


----------



## BABYSKY

LasVegasCandy said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! Great help! And from someone in Nevada too!



No worries


----------



## BABYSKY

Blingthang said:


> Hi, Babysky:
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Do you recall if the bag you saw in real life had a longer strap as well as the carry handles? I've been seeing listings with photos showing a strap and others without and I am confused.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes it does have. Most probably the other listings which you see that doesnt have are factory seconds... meaning, they have bought the bag for a low price because the longer strap is missing or is not included...


----------



## BABYSKY

Dimokulus said:


> Babysky)
> One more question, just look at that one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...790?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d65803e6
> Bag is same, but price toooo less and look at photo where the front of bag and written Michael Kors, how  E I S  letters are jumping! An believeble for the real one? you with me or not?)



Its real


----------



## BABYSKY

Monterra said:


> Don't know if the bag is real or not, but unfortunately when I ordered the Bedford tote from Macy's it also had "jumping letters" so even authentic ones can have bad quality lettering...



I agree. This was what I was trying to say...
Back in the day.... our beloved branded bags quality are so unquestionable. However, as time passes by, the quality really deteriorates. For some reason because of cost cutting measures. Since then, quality have been sacrificed. This is so sad but true.


----------



## BABYSKY

Dimokulus said:


> ]Hi friends!
> Sorry, I am a man and do not understand much about bags. Want to buy by internat Michael Kors bag. But not sure fake or not. Could you please answer, from amazone site. Prize 170$. Really need help!
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/F3QS6F?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/9FZMNV?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/8B0RVA?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/LBTE5L?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/KELYUP?t=1
> http://files.mail.ru/LGUCD1?t=1
> 
> Sincerely!
> 
> Aany thoughts mote about this bag? For Babysky individual tnhks for reply, but still frighten...



hello, im sorry I cannot see the photos. I can't open the file you have posted.


----------



## BABYSKY

mcphee99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking to buy a bag for my girlfriend. Could someone authenticate this please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-M...587&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=2&sd=200840770263&



Real


----------



## BABYSKY

iammai0413 said:


> hi, i really want this bag. please help authenticate
> 
> 
> New Auth MICHAEL KORS&trade; Jet Set Medium Logo Print Signature Tote Bag..Vanilla
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/New-Auth-MIC...tDomain_211&hash=item27cb731b93#ht_5388wt_920
> 
> seller: krishna_botique
> 
> TIA



Hello, I cant see the image... please post pictures here. thanks!


----------



## Dimokulus

BABYSKY said:


> Its real


 
Thnks for the answer, but the main interesting, how you know wheter bags are real or not?) On what your are looking? Or you know all the models? Just how?)


----------



## Dimokulus

Also to Babysky and others)
What do you think about that one http://www.ebay.com/itm/110971365329?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

On michaelkors.com had seen similar, but vanila, not black color. Is it normal?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Dimokulus said:


> Thnks for the answer, but the main interesting, how you know wheter bags are real or not?) On what your are looking? Or you know all the models? Just how?)


 Authenticators can't reveal this information to prevent counterfeiters from perfecting their craft. Maybe if you pm the authenticators they may tell you as some do on other designer threads.


----------



## juls12

Could somebody help me authenticate this purse? I know there are not a lot of pictures, but I don´t even know if this model excisted. I´ve never had a Michael Kors bag before and originally wanted to get a preloved Hamilton. But they are not that easy too find in my country, so I thought that would be a good alternative. TIA

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/michael-kors-tasche-schwarz-leder/85518103-156-8892


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Can someone tell me *who is/are the actual authenticators on here*? I see all these random members giving authentication opinions/advice. I have things I want to authenticate but don't want to post it if it isn't authenticated by an actual authenticator on here.


----------



## iammai0413

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> Hello, I cant see the image... please post pictures here. thanks!



hi, here are the pictures 









will that be ok? That's the only piCs availbale in their site


----------



## BABYSKY

Dimokulus said:
			
		

> Thnks for the answer, but the main interesting, how you know wheter bags are real or not?) On what your are looking? Or you know all the models? Just how?)



I'm sorry dear. As much as I would like to share, unfortunately, i cannot divulge any info. This is to prevent counterfeiters in identifying such. Should you have any purchase or prospect, you may just
post photos/ link or queries here and yors truly will be glad to be of assistance


----------



## BABYSKY

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Authenticators can't reveal this information to prevent counterfeiters from perfecting their craft. Maybe if you pm the authenticators they may tell you as some do on other designer threads.



This is what I was trying to say earlier. We
cannot divulge any info regarding authentication. TPF have already established its  reputation when it comes to authentication of handbags/
Totes/ purses. Just the same, for
Any inquiries on authentication, photos should be posted in each thread topic for the members to see. As much as possible, sending of private
messages are not being suggested. Thank you.


----------



## juls12

juls12 said:


> Could somebody help me authenticate this purse? I know there are not a lot of pictures, but I don´t even know if this model excisted. I´ve never had a Michael Kors bag before and originally wanted to get a preloved Hamilton. But they are not that easy too find in my country, so I thought that would be a good alternative. TIA
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/michael-kors-tasche-schwarz-leder/85518103-156-8892



Anybody?


----------



## Dimokulus

Dimokulus said:


> Also to Babysky and others)
> What do you think about that one http://www.ebay.com/itm/110971365329?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> On michaelkors.com had seen similar, but vanila, not black color. Is it normal?



Any thoughts?


----------



## tinyturtle

hi!  i'm visiting from the Chanel and LV forum.  i had no idea that there were Michael Kors fakes until i became a TPFer.  can someone please take a look at this and let me know if you think it's authentic?  thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300813684020?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MK jet set tote 
Item number 281019192375
seller jldeals4u
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281019192375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
please authenticate thanks


----------



## pandoraweeps

hello. can anyone help authenticate this bag please? thank you.

Item Name: Michael Michael Kors Tan & Blue Tie Dye & Leather Trim "Grayson" Satchel Bag
Item Number: 310489787418
Seller ID: edropoff 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Mic...+MCV0MlDYVoy/3cMN/i1XtA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## blingbling

Hello, 

I found this site, any ideas whether they sell authentic or not??  
http://www.michaelkors-1st.com
my dream bag is waving at me...
http://www.michaelkors-1st.com/mich...ge-bowling-satchel-luggage-leather-p-569.html

TIA


----------



## Monterra

blingbling said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found this site, any ideas whether they sell authentic or not??
> http://www.michaelkors-1st.com
> my dream bag is waving at me...
> http://www.michaelkors-1st.com/mich...ge-bowling-satchel-luggage-leather-p-569.html
> 
> TIA



I'm pretty sure that is fake. Try http://www.michaelkors.com , that is the official site.

or at least the same bag is sold at Macy's: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results&intnl=true&intnl=true


----------



## lavostrodea

Hi,

I hope you could help me authenticate this bag.

Thank you.


----------



## lavostrodea

here are other photos..


----------



## laura_sofia

Hello I'm still on a bag hunt.. and since I was fooled once, I make it sure to post and confirm first here in TPF before buying another bag again.

Can somebody please help me authenticate these MK Xl tote bags.

1) powerseller from ebay, but there's a flaw on the bag. But priced the same as the next post (I highly think this as real since seller have thousand feedback already, but still want to see just to make sure)
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-...tDomain_211&hash=item2577bfcce9#ht_2524wt_906

2) cheaper but few feedback in ebay, although it's got a tag included also from Tjmaxx, but I'm still unsure

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-BNWT-AU...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27ccfa8323 

3) also a powerseller, not sure if enough photos and a bit expensive than the 2.
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Sale-NW-T-AU...tDomain_211&hash=item3f1da4df47#ht_6920wt_906

Hope you can help me with choosing the best if in case they're all authentic/fakes. Thanks!


----------



## pandoraweeps

pandoraweeps said:


> hello. can anyone help authenticate this bag please? thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Michael Michael Kors Tan & Blue Tie Dye & Leather Trim "Grayson" Satchel Bag
> Item Number: 310489787418
> Seller ID: edropoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Mic...+MCV0MlDYVoy/3cMN/i1XtA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



anyone who can help? thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Mikaelha

Hi, is this bag authentic? Looks beautiful. thanks 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MICHAEL-KORS-EDIE-LARGE-SHOULDER-TOTE-PEANUT-LEATHER/57060351


----------



## sissypretty

hi kindly authenticate, thanks. 

Item Name: Michael Kors MK Perforated Medium Tote Pink Saffiano Leather
Item Number: 181028048917
Seller ID: breezer-shop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...917?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a261cd015


----------



## ARWARZ

Gold chain and lock. She said she will send a photo of the lock after she comes back from work.

Does this look real? I tried to search the MK official website for this colour but I didnt find it anywhere.
I asked the seller to send me clear photos of the zipper, hardware, clear picture of the interior lining, and the base of the handles. She also said the reason why she is selling the bag is because she purchased it online and when she recieved it, she didnt like how the colour went with her winter jacket.

This is the link to the KIJIJI website where I am planning to buy it from: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-New-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-Saffiano-Leather-in-Tan-W0QQAdIdZ427098638

Also, I am meeting her in person at a local mall. Does this support the factor that maybe the seller doesn't have anything to hide and that it is in fact a real MK Hamilton tote? I mean it would be a little more worrying if this item was being shipped out to me. 

Please help me out!
Regards.


----------



## ARWARZ

ARWARZ said:


> Gold chain and lock. She said she will send a photo of the lock after she comes back from work.
> 
> Does this look real? I tried to search the MK official website for this colour but I didnt find it anywhere.
> I asked the seller to send me clear photos of the zipper, hardware, clear picture of the interior lining, and the base of the handles. She also said the reason why she is selling the bag is because she purchased it online and when she recieved it, she didnt like how the colour went with her winter jacket.
> 
> This is the link to the KIJIJI website where I am planning to buy it from: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-New-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-Saffiano-Leather-in-Tan-W0QQAdIdZ427098638
> 
> Also, I am meeting her in person at a local mall. Does this support the factor that maybe the seller doesn't have anything to hide and that it is in fact a real MK Hamilton tote? I mean it would be a little more worrying if this item was being shipped out to me.
> 
> Please help me out!
> Regards.


ADDITIONAL PHOTOS.


----------



## ARWARZ

After doing some research.....I'm thinking the interior looks fake? There is no lining of a different silky material on the inside and the ones that I have searched on e-bay did have that. I am not sure about this one. Please help me out... 
Also I asked her if she had the dust bag and she said "no I bought it online"....


----------



## ARWARZ

MK SAFFIANO LEATHER TOTE IN TAN

Please help me authenticate this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2012-Auth-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-Lg-NS-Tote-Saffiano-Leather-Bag-Tan-/251177511882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b58abca


----------



## Perspicacity

It looks like a jetset monogram signature tote, but the leather on the sides of the outside pockets is confusing me. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12680417@N03/8208992755/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12680417@N03/8210080074/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12680417@N03/8208992799/


----------



## natala

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me.
ebay seller: cherylitsame 

















I love this bag and its hard to get in Europe as I guess it's an old model


----------



## Angeluz_4ever

Hi Good Morning! I just bought this bag from a seller online










They told me that the get those from a outlet in USA the tag didn't have the description but I've bought other MK from MK stores and it's the same except for the description


----------



## ARWARZ

Wow....this bag is GORGEOUS!!



natala said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me.
> ebay seller: cherylitsame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag and its hard to get in Europe as I guess it's an old model


----------



## SOCAD

Hello All,
This bag was given to me and I'm just wondering if it's fake or real?  Thank you.
seller:  ingeniouskha
brand:  Michael Kors
Item link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-Hamilton-Black-Leather-Large-Hobo-Tote-Bag-/120932574527


----------



## catx

Kindly please someone can help with authenticating this?

Item Name: AUTH Michael Kors Medium Saffiano Hamilton Tote New No Tags Blue Greenish
Item Number: 170951063919
Seller ID: 25al7er
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Michae...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cd7a396f

Thank you!


----------



## mxw

catx said:


> Kindly please someone can help with authenticating this?
> 
> Item Name: AUTH Michael Kors Medium Saffiano Hamilton Tote New No Tags Blue Greenish
> Item Number: 170951063919
> Seller ID: 25al7er
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Michae...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cd7a396f
> 
> Thank you!


Looks good. Hardware, stitching, liner with leather trim- looks like your classic Hamilton bag. Beautiful colour too!


----------



## mxw

natala said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me.
> ebay seller: cherylitsame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag and its hard to get in Europe as I guess it's an old model


Pretty sure this is real. I had my eye on a white and yellow one that was on the Michael Kors website for a while. This is a gorgeous bag that's the perfect size too. The seller's selling it at a very reasonable price if it's new.


----------



## kmkmkm

mxw said:
			
		

> Looks good. Hardware, stitching, liner with leather trim- looks like your classic Hamilton bag. Beautiful colour too!



Looks exactly same as mine


----------



## Syrenitytoo

mxw said:


> Pretty sure this is real. I had my eye on a white and yellow one that was on the Michael Kors website for a while. This is a gorgeous bag that's the perfect size too. The seller's selling it at a very reasonable price if it's new.


I believe this bag is authentic and very nice, it was out in the states during the summer months.  Very classy and not too big.


----------



## raider69

This seller is selling all kinds of MK bags that I am questioning their authenticity.  Take a look.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230891230621?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230891220246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Soyelrey

Impeccable stitching, exquisite and heavy hardware, leather around the zipper inside and michael kors imprint on lining...question is that the studs have an m on them... The same m is on the enclosure.  My older mk purses don't have this on them.


----------



## shopmy999

Item name: MICHAEL-KORS-HAMILTON-LUGGAGE-PURSE-SHOULDER-BAG-CROSSBODY

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...SipRU7hQVvAfwVheYp/BxxQ=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I am having a bad feeling about this. I looked around to see if I could find any pictures of this Michael Kors and, except for this eBay auction, I cannot find anything else. 

Would anyone please help me authenticate this bag?

Thanks so much.


----------



## SOJA

Hi everyone, I saw this bag on ebay. I thought it was really cute and the price is great, but I was wondering if it's too good to be true. The pictures aren't the best quality (taken with a phone), but you can see most of the details. 

Is it authentic??? Thank you!


----------



## ATM

bought this MK Bedford purse a few months back through an online shop. was a bit suspicious looking at the logo (remark the position of the letter E).


----------



## alphanistabella

Hello my friend just recently purchased her michael kors bag from this website for 87, I have the same handbag but purchased mine from from Belk for $400 are the bags on this website http://www.michaelkorsoutletonline-ee.com/ authentic?


----------



## mz_tl

Hi! Would like to ask for your help to authenticate this handbag? Thanks!

 Item: MICHAEL KORS Cynthia Medium Saffiano Satchel Black
Item Number: 190772551137
Seller: topofthebests101
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-2012-Aut...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4276716133765667251


----------



## dml1981

hi pls help me authenticate this michael kors iphone wallet,
the seller says this is the old release
made in vietnam


----------



## MrsB612

Buying a purse from online and need someone to authenticate it for me! Please and thank you! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...GhVHd/nd6y8vAf3zFdSPzA4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Blingthang

BABYSKY said:


> Yes it does have. Most probably the other listings which you see that doesnt have are factory seconds... meaning, they have bought the bag for a low price because the longer strap is missing or is not included...



Thanks, Babysky!


----------



## dhee_besas

Please authenticate Michael Kors
Thank you in advance

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/please-authenticate-michael-kors-793375.html


----------



## misun

Please help me authenticate this one. 

http://s1273.beta.photobucket.com/user/misun63/media/DSC_0113_zpsd29baa99.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

I have a very bad feeling about this one, especially the stitching. On its tag, it is written:
MK SIGNATURE
SM SATCHEL
MK SIG PATENT
However I could not find out any such product line online. Your expertise would be highly appreciated!

Thanks very much in advance!!!


----------



## Juby

Please help me authenticate this embossed python iPad case from Michael Kors. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...ymgZAXh8riGuZeW0M0CxncU=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## dhee_besas

Please authenticate Michael Kors
Thank you in advance

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/please-authenticate-michael-kors-793375.html


----------



## dhee_besas

Please authenticate Michael Kors
Thank you in advance

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/please-authenticate-michael-kors-793375.html


----------



## tmfin

Please authenticate this MICHAEL Michael Kors Ranger Large bag. I bought it second hand and now wonder if it is authentic. If you need more photos, please ask!

http://i6.aijaa.com/b/00697/11497282.jpg
http://i1.aijaa.com/b/00788/11497283.jpg Detail
http://i9.aijaa.com/b/00318/11497284.jpg Detail 2
http://i6.aijaa.com/b/00399/11497285.jpg Magnetic snap
http://i9.aijaa.com/b/00742/11497286.jpg Magnetic snap 2
http://i1.aijaa.com/b/00832/11497288.jpg Logo
http://i10.aijaa.com/b/00474/11497289.jpg Inside
http://i6.aijaa.com/b/00613/11497290.jpg Dustbag
http://i10.aijaa.com/b/00204/11497291.jpg Made in China


----------



## misun

dhee_besas said:


> Please authenticate Michael Kors
> Thank you in advance
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/please-authenticate-michael-kors-793375.html


hi Dhee_besas

to my knowledge, it looks fake. 

The arrangement of MKs on the outside is not in good trim. The ending of K in upper line should have been identical with the beginning of K in lower line as similar to M. I think the problem is the sizes/ratios of individual M,K of this bag are not standard. That's why MKs of this bag look jumble.

From your picture No.5: the two parts of canvas are joined sloppily. The two parts should have been in the same height and at the part-left, MK should have not been interrupted like that.


----------



## Bagfiend76

Hi 

I am brand new to this site (joined today and have my eye on a rare patent leather grey bag on an auction website. I am a new fan of mulberry bags and wondered if you could please authenticate it for me. I mislaid my mother's grey bag and need to replace it. I would appreciate it if you could help.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330849540697


----------



## brunette3

Hi! I am also new...can anyone authenticate this for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...038?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337eaa44c6


----------



## SonnyDickson

Hi,

Could someone check this Watch for me.

Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Mich...hes&hash=item2326758170&_uhb=1#ht_6275wt_1417


----------



## scootscoach

also new to this forum! My darling husband bought me the jet set purple python bag for Christmas and I am looking for a wallet to match...please authenticate!  Thank you so much 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330848879490?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

and:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190759957665?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## CharmyPoo

Does this seller have authentic MK items?  I bought a scarf from them as a gift for someone.  I gave it away already and started thinking now if it was authentic ... blah  

http://www.ebay.com/sch/olekub/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692


----------



## theringmaster1

Hello, I have been wanting the Michael Kors Fulton wallet forever and I saw this gorgeous zip wallet version in black snakeskin (love!) on ebay. But I am not sure if these are real due to the strange snakeskin pattern, low price, and just 1 feedback on the seller. Please, I would appreciate it so much if you could help me out!! thank you in advance. 

Item Name: Michael Kors Snake Skin Wallet
Item Number: 281044986510
Seller ID: prettyblaq21
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281044986510?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## scootscoach

Hi again- I am still waiting for authentication on two wallets....post 650....what is the "normal" waiting period for authentication?  I realize it has been the holiday season- just curious....afraid I am going to lose one or the other due to listings ending...Thanks!


----------



## mirandacora

Hi authenticators! I am hoping to get this Michael by Michael Kors Gansevoort tote looked at before I buy! 

http://keyofx.org/main/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/T2eC16ZHJGQE9noMbZu4BQ5S4YCZiw60_57.JPG

http://keyofx.org/main/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/KGrHqJHJE8FDEyrdeGBQ5S4mIf7w60_57.JPG

http://keyofx.org/main/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/T2eC16JHJGQE9noMZMtLBQ5S4eFIQ60_57.JPG

http://keyofx.org/main/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/T2eC16JHJHYE9nzpcwpJBQ5S4gfpQ60_57.JPG

http://keyofx.org/main/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Bottom.jpg

http://keyofx.org/main/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/inside.jpg

http://keyofx.org/main/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/lining.jpg

http://keyofx.org/main/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/plate.jpg

http://keyofx.org/main/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/stud.jpg


----------



## scootscoach

Please disregard my request for authentications as both listings have ended.


----------



## reelchick

Can someone please advise if Michael Kors makes a tangerine Hamilton in the crocodile print?


----------



## MrsB612

MrsB612 said:


> Buying a purse from online and need someone to authenticate it for me! Please and thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...GhVHd/nd6y8vAf3zFdSPzA4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I did end up buying this purse! Hoping for the best! Thank you so much!


----------



## AnnaBanana21

Can someone help me authenticate this Michael Michael Kors bag I bought from TJ Maxx? Its my first one and I'm terrified that it might be fake! It looks good to me, and I know TJ Maxx is very reputable, but I have heard that people return fake bags to them sometimes.  I also had a hard time finding a bag like this online, not sure if it is a really old style or just rare. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## katana069

Please authenticate:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-NWT-Mic...-Studded-Aqua-Turquois-Blue-HTF-/110993296732


----------



## Shadow122333

Hi there.  Can I authenticate this MK please:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...455?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b76313a7

Item number: 290839532455
Seller:  scienceteacher007 

Thanks!


----------



## VaderDawsn

Hi I just purchased this MICHAEL Michael Kors Fulton Large Hobo from TJ MAXX.

I just want to confirm if it is authentic. The color may seem different between shots, because I took some of these photos with flash and some without. 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/76139447@N00/sets/72157632504748078/with/8372711525/

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Ddelta

This is fake isn't it?  Too good to be true!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160954345938?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## fieldsinspring

Ddelta said:
			
		

> This is fake isn't it?  Too good to be true!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160954345938?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



Very fake


----------



## Jayraven

Hi, could you guys help me with this bag please?
Thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b7acd950
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-MI...936?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7d3e67a8


----------



## a2j4ever

Michael Kors Jet Set Tote in Black Saffiano

Hello,
If someone could authenticate this purse for me, I would very much appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## pauii

Hi. Do you think this is real?


----------



## Jorlette

Hi. I recently purchased the Hamilton in saffiano leather. When I got home I noticed that it didn't have the 'leather' smell like my Astrid. Should I be worried that its a fake or is there no leather smell because its saffiano leather?


----------



## Mady14

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this MK Hamilton Saffiano East/West Medium bag? I cant seem to find this color (Orange and Black combination) eslewhere. Thanks!


----------



## kkatrina

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-MICHAEL-KORS-Black-Saffiano-Tote-NEW-WITH-TAGS-W0QQAdIdZ446639024

looks legit right? if they're meeting at the stores, it has to be....


----------



## lavenderaroma

Hi there, could anyone please help me authenticate this Michael Kors ? 
I picked it up from a local thrift shop. The magnetic closure button does not have MK on it.....
Thank you in advance


----------



## Waffle65

lavenderaroma said:


> Hi there, could anyone please help me authenticate this Michael Kors ?
> I picked it up from a local thrift shop. The magnetic closure button does not have MK on it.....
> Thank you in advance



This looks good to me  None of his magnetic closures have MK on them, they all have those letters and numbers.


----------



## lavenderaroma

Waffle65 said:


> This looks good to me  None of his magnetic closures have MK on them, they all have those letters and numbers.


Thank you so much


----------



## tvddelena

Hello everyone,

I am new to shopping on ebay and could really use some help authenticating this Michael Kors wallet that I saw and really want.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160956993380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## VaderDawsn

VaderDawsn said:


> Hi I just purchased this MICHAEL Michael Kors Fulton Large Hobo from TJ MAXX.
> 
> I just want to confirm if it is authentic.



I was able to confirm this on my own.


----------



## kings_20

Jorlette said:


> Hi. I recently purchased the Hamilton in saffiano leather. When I got home I noticed that it didn't have the 'leather' smell like my Astrid. Should I be worried that its a fake or is there no leather smell because its saffiano leather?



I have a Jet Set Zip Tote in saffiano, and it doesn't have a leathery smell either. I think it's just the treatment of saffiano.  Enjoy your new bag


----------



## Mady14

Hi, can anyone please authenticate the orange and black combination east/west Hamilton? Its serial number is AP - 1212. Replies will be much appreciated... Thanks!


----------



## Jasmie

hi, please help me authenticate this

seller:  vacation9686
item no: 140906334121
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140906334121&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Bjade

hi everyone, im new to michael kors and i just bought MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Logo Medium Travel Tote from a friend.. when i got it it said made in Vietnam and it does have the logo on its interior pocket that says " Michael Kors Est 1981 "facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=146149395542567&set=a.146149418875898.32542.100004425222557&type=1&theater

but the tag seems authentic : 
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=146149582209215&set=a.146149418875898.32542.100004425222557&type=1&theater
this is how the bag looks like : 
facebook.com/photo.php?
fbid=146149778875862&set=a.146149418875898.32542.100004425222557&type=1&theater

I dont know if this is authentic or not.  

Thanks


----------



## ladyleia

Hi everyone, this is my first time buying MICHAEL by Michael Kors. I kinda like it's Tristan Medium Convertible Satchel but this seller is selling the one made of "crinkled patent leather". I know they have ones pebbled leather and python embossed leather. Not sure for crinkled... can anyone help me to guarantee if it exist?

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230378_408222749252845_1723846631_n.jpg

Authentic, no?


----------



## leikili

Hi,

I have won this MK watch, can someone help me authenticate it?
Thanks

Seller: flogit4u
Item number: 360558595024
Description:Michael Kors Ladies Rose Gold Crystal Brown Tortoise Shell Watch MK-5038
Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ann0709

hi! i am not familiar about MK bags. i would like to purchase on this site. could you pls. help me to authenticate her MK products? pls? 

facebook
bag: MICHAEL KORS, jetset medium
links:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4788509.107973.100000743382005&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4788509.107973.100000743382005&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4788509.107973.100000743382005&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4788509.107973.100000743382005&type=3&theater

thanks a lot!


----------



## Jayraven

http://www.imichaelkorsfactory.com/Michael-Michael-Kors-Cynthia-Large-Satchel-Beige

Hello guys, do you have any ideas about this site? 
And this site on Uk
http://www.danielfootwear.com/bags-...l-kors-tan-cynthia-women-s-satchel-bag-p42347
I really want to buy a large Cynthia satchel in color Tan but it seems impossible for me ( i'm in France)

Could you help me please?
Thanks


----------



## tmfin

Looking for authentication.



tmfin said:


> Please authenticate this MICHAEL Michael Kors Ranger Large bag. I bought it second hand and now wonder if it is authentic. If you need more photos, please ask!
> 
> http://i6.aijaa.com/b/00697/11497282.jpg
> http://i1.aijaa.com/b/00788/11497283.jpg Detail
> http://i9.aijaa.com/b/00318/11497284.jpg Detail 2
> http://i6.aijaa.com/b/00399/11497285.jpg Magnetic snap
> http://i9.aijaa.com/b/00742/11497286.jpg Magnetic snap 2
> http://i1.aijaa.com/b/00832/11497288.jpg Logo
> http://i10.aijaa.com/b/00474/11497289.jpg Inside
> http://i6.aijaa.com/b/00613/11497290.jpg Dustbag
> http://i10.aijaa.com/b/00204/11497291.jpg Made in China


----------



## shopeville0803

Ladies, I bought this bag from e-bay here in manila. it looks off to me for the bag can't stand on its own knowing that it is made of saffiano leather. kindly check this one. 

MICHAEL KORS SATCHEL


----------



## sierrasun1

Hi, please let me know if this is authentic:

seller: fashion_deals_2010
item no: 150988207889
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...e-N-S-Tote-Handbag-Dark-Walnut-/150988207889?
Description:  MK Hamilton, dark walnut

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

sierrasun1 said:


> Hi, please let me know if this is authentic:
> 
> seller: fashion_deals_2010
> item no: 150988207889
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...e-N-S-Tote-Handbag-Dark-Walnut-/150988207889?
> Description:  MK Hamilton, dark walnut
> 
> Thanks for any replies!



Everything about it looks authentic in my opinion.  I buy and sell MK and other designer bags.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

shopeville0803 said:


> Ladies, I bought this bag from e-bay here in manila. it looks off to me for the bag can't stand on its own knowing that it is made of saffiano leather. kindly check this one.
> 
> MICHAEL KORS SATCHEL



That looks like the medium Cynthia tote.  Why won't it stand on it's own?  How do you like the handles on it and can you tell me the actual size.  Also being safiano, is it a lot heavier than the other MK bags?


----------



## shopeville0803

Syrenitytoo said:


> That looks like the medium Cynthia tote.  Why won't it stand on it's own?  How do you like the handles on it and can you tell me the actual size.  Also being safiano, is it a lot heavier than the other MK bags?




Missfiggy,

here's the bag's dimensions: 9"H x 12.5"W x 5"D
The strap is ok but the bag gets saggy when I leave it alone. here's the pix


----------



## sierrasun1

Syrenitytoo said:


> Everything about it looks authentic in my opinion.  I buy and sell MK and other designer bags.




Hi, Syrenitytoo -- thank you so much for replying.  

I 'messaged' her asking if she could provide the Macy's receipt that she references in the description.  Unfortunately, she hasn't replied.  I'm hoping she does!  I love the bag.  (I also asked if she'd take $15 off the price- hopefully, that was ok.)

I told her I felt bad about asking to see the receipt but that I've "bought" 2 "fake" bags before.

I really love that bag.  If, by chance, you know of another place I could find the Hamilton, dark walnut -- please let me know.  Thanks again.


----------



## sierrasun1

Please authenticate (for some reason, I think this is fake -- I hope it's real):


seller: mecabeads
item no: 271143699582
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/506-Michael...582?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f216c847e

Thanks!  Do you think it's authentic?


----------



## sierrasun1

Please say if authentic:

seller: perbie0672
item no: 221165242651
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221165242651

Thanks!


----------



## dougdz1

*Can anyone help me authenticate these two pieces? *

TIA

*Title: NEW Michael Kors Purse Saffiano Leather Business Card/Credt Card Holder Case Bag
seller: tbwtrading
item number: 390535604786
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390535604786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649[/COLOR]*

*title: NEW Michael Kors Purse Saffiano Leather Business Card/Credt Card Holder Case Bag
seller: tbwtrading
item number: 300854682710
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300854682710?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*


----------



## pauii

Please help authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

sierrasun1 said:


> Please say if authentic:
> 
> seller: perbie0672
> item no: 221165242651
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221165242651
> 
> Thanks!



That absolutely looks authentic to me from everything I can see; the leather, stitching, lining, hardware and tags. Go for it.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

sierrasun1 said:


> Hi, Syrenitytoo -- thank you so much for replying.
> 
> I 'messaged' her asking if she could provide the Macy's receipt that she references in the description.  Unfortunately, she hasn't replied.  I'm hoping she does!  I love the bag.  (I also asked if she'd take $15 off the price- hopefully, that was ok.)
> 
> I told her I felt bad about asking to see the receipt but that I've "bought" 2 "fake" bags before.
> 
> I really love that bag.  If, by chance, you know of another place I could find the Hamilton, dark walnut -- please let me know.  Thanks again.



Never hesitate to ask if they will take less.  I both buy and sell and this is how I look at it, I or they can always say no.  Sometimes if I really want to sell a bag, then I lower the price, it's that simple.  I have actually had people who got really touchy over the request and that is unrealistic.  They have the option to say no.  I'd rather someone give me the chance then buy elsewhere.  If I can lower the price, then I will.  Good luck!


----------



## Waffle65

pauii said:


> Please help authenticate. Thanks!


 
 This looks good to me!


----------



## pauii

Waffle65 said:


> This looks good to me!



Thank you so much!  

I was a little worried because the feet feels a little plastic-y to me. :/ Sorry to be annoying, but how do you know if it's authentic or not? This is my first MK bag, so I am 100% clueless. Hahaha.


----------



## MrsB612

MrsB612 said:


> I bought this purse and am hoping it is authentic. It seems so, but I'd like someone else's opinion. Thanks!!


----------



## MrsB612

MrsB612 said:


> Buying a purse from online and need someone to authenticate it for me! Please and thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-SNAKE-PRINT-SHOULDER-TOTE-OR-SATCHEL-BAG-/130822123500?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=E6JMGhVHd%2Fnd6y8vAf3zFdSPzA4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Oops, here is the link. It is a sand python embossed leather Hamilton bag. Ive seen this lining on the older bags. Again, thanks!


----------



## sierrasun1

Syrenitytoo said:


> That absolutely looks authentic to me from everything I can see; the leather, stitching, lining, hardware and tags. Go for it.




Oops, I just saw I posted the E/W instead of the large tote (I apologize):

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221165237607
Item: 221165237607
Seller: perbie0672

It's from the same seller, though -- so, I'm hoping if you thought the other one was authentic, her other bags are.  I am so excited for this bag (if you think this one is authentic too)!!!  Sorry I confused the bags (E/W and large initially).

It's between these 2 bags - the above and this one:
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...967?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce006c3f
Item: 261154171967
Seller: korlands

Aside from the price, I think the perbie bag?  The other one seems a bit questionable?


----------



## sierrasun1

Syrenitytoo said:


> Never hesitate to ask if they will take less.  I both buy and sell and this is how I look at it, I or they can always say no.  Sometimes if I really want to sell a bag, then I lower the price, it's that simple.  I have actually had people who got really touchy over the request and that is unrealistic.  They have the option to say no.  I'd rather someone give me the chance then buy elsewhere.  If I can lower the price, then I will.  Good luck!




Thanks, Serenitytoo, for explaining this so well.  It was helpful.


----------



## nalini13

They are selling this at a group buying site.  Please give your feedback. Thanks.

Michael Kors Tote Bag

Full  picture

Interior

Promo Site


----------



## Sabella

Could you please check this MK bag. 

Seller:myluxexchange 
Item:190792448013
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190792448013?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks


----------



## rubycat

Hi,

Would it be possible to have this authenticated, it's a few years old. Thanks!!


----------



## rubycat

rubycat said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Would it be possible to have this authenticated, it's a few years old. Thanks!!



Bump, anyone?


----------



## baglover917

Hi, can someone tell me if this a color from prior seasons. I have not sean it in the store and SAs at MK store said they never made this color but I'm not certain that they knew what they were talking about as they made the purple and hunter green in a similar style with the zipper. Thanks!


----------



## baglover917

anyone?


----------



## merielly

Hi there! Can somebody please help me identify if there really is an MK Hamilton like this? Got mine from a friend but Ive been looking at Hamiltons on the internet and i noticed that instead of a big square stud with small rhinestones at the bottom of each handles, most Hamiltons just have this round silver/gold hardware which attaches the handles to the bag. Would just like to know if there really is a style like this... Thanks!!


----------



## Waffle65

baglover917 said:


> Hi, can someone tell me if this a color from prior seasons. I have not sean it in the store and SAs at MK store said they never made this color but I'm not certain that they knew what they were talking about as they made the purple and hunter green in a similar style with the zipper. Thanks!



This is the Hunter Green from the Winter collection.


----------



## Waffle65

merielly said:


> Hi there! Can somebody please help me identify if there really is an MK Hamilton like this? Got mine from a friend but Ive been looking at Hamiltons on the internet and i noticed that instead of a big square stud with small rhinestones at the bottom of each handles, most Hamiltons just have this round silver/gold hardware which attaches the handles to the bag. Would just like to know if there really is a style like this... Thanks!!



Yep, this is the Jewel Hamilton. This hardware is also used on the Studded and Pyramid-Studded Hamiltons.


----------



## baglover917

Waffle65 said:


> This is the Hunter Green from the Winter collection.


Thanks so much for confirming!! Got it today and the color is even prettier in person! I need the navy next )


----------



## Mouryn

Does anyone know if there always is a white plastic tab sewn in the lining of Kors Hamilton? I have found one that looks real, but it doesnt have a tab sewn in. Does that mean its a fake?


----------



## Waffle65

Mouryn said:


> Does anyone know if there always is a white plastic tab sewn in the lining of Kors Hamilton? I have found one that looks real, but it doesnt have a tab sewn in. Does that mean its a fake?



I'm not completely sure what you mean by white plastic tab. The only tab in my Hamilton Tote is one that says Made In China .


----------



## Mouryn

Waffle65 said:


> I'm not completely sure what you mean by white plastic tab. The only tab in my Hamilton Tote is one that says Made In China .



Thank you, thats the one i meant!

Do you know if all (Hamilton) bags have this tag?


----------



## Waffle65

Mouryn said:


> Thank you, thats the one i meant!
> 
> Do you know if all (Hamilton) bags have this tag?



I'm pretty sure all of the MICHAEL Michael Kors bags have this tag in them.


----------



## cwhitney24

If someone could identify this or comment on if its real or not please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## yinggalai

item: MICHAEL KORS AUTH Cheetah Leopard Calf Hair Wallet Margo Gold $178 NWT E09

seller: jncshoppingusa

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...776&pid=100039&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=360592812525&



Hi, 

This is all the info that I have, Is this wallet authentic?

Thanks, 

Lai


----------



## yinggalai

item: MICHAEL KORS Hamilton NS NWT $348.00 Plus FREE MATCHING WALLET. NWT. LUGGAGE

seller: angelwings2go


link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/330872699537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hello, 

I was wondering if the purse and wallet are authenic?  I would really appreciate it.

Thanks, 

Lai


----------



## Mouryn

Waffle65 said:


> I'm pretty sure all of the MICHAEL Michael Kors bags have this tag in them.




Thank you for taking your time to reply! I really appriciate it, it will help me avoid the fakes.


----------



## FOUNDIT

Could anyone authenticate and ID this MK for me? Thanks!


----------



## Waffle65

yinggalai said:


> item: MICHAEL KORS Hamilton NS NWT $348.00 Plus FREE MATCHING WALLET. NWT. LUGGAGE
> 
> seller: angelwings2go
> 
> 
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/330872699537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if the purse and wallet are authenic?  I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lai





yinggalai said:


> item: MICHAEL KORS AUTH Cheetah Leopard Calf Hair Wallet Margo Gold $178 NWT E09
> 
> seller: jncshoppingusa
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...776&pid=100039&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=360592812525&
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is all the info that I have, Is this wallet authentic?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lai



All three of these look good.


----------



## MrsB612

Any thoughts on this Michael Kors Hamilton bag? Please & thank you!


----------



## yinggalai

Waffle65 said:


> All three of these look good.



Thanks!!!


----------



## olminho

hi, could you pls help me authenticate this?


----------



## Jennyn29

Hi I just bought a MK Hamilton in Saffiano leather-- it's black.. I just want to know what is the color of the cotton lining inside? It seems to pass all the other "tests" but the pics I have seen in some websites show the bag in cream lining and not in black.. Will appreciate you help!


----------



## lio_08

Hi, 
Can anyone tell me if this is authentic? Thank You.


----------



## Chiyo

Hi! I was just wondering, did this design ever came out in previous Michael Kors collections? I can't seem to find this one on their website. Thank you.


----------



## glamem

Just got a Jet Set wallet and noticed the print is upside down on one side.  Is that normal since it must be all one piece?


----------



## PinkFlower

MrsB612 said:


> Any thoughts on this Michael Kors Hamilton bag? Please & thank you!


In my opinion, it looks authentic!


----------



## Chiyo

Hi! Can somebody authenticate this Michael Kors monogram tote? It was given to me as a gift. I cannot find an exact one in the official Michael Kors website though. The is the closest one so far: 
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false

Thank you very much.


----------



## Chiyo

More photos. Thank you.


----------



## Monterra

Jennyn29 said:


> Hi I just bought a MK Hamilton in Saffiano leather-- it's black.. I just want to know what is the color of the cotton lining inside? It seems to pass all the other "tests" but the pics I have seen in some websites show the bag in cream lining and not in black.. Will appreciate you help!



Hi, I have a genuine black/silver saffiano Hamilton. The lining is black, so no worries.


----------



## Blingthang

Please authenticate this Michael Kors cheetah small satchel

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...159?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4170da49bf

Some of my concerns are: 1)Does Michael Kors ever spell his name out on the lining? All my other bags have his initials only on the lining. 

2) The feet at the bottom don't have his name engraved in them. I have a different satchel where the feet are engraved.

3) I can't seem to find any photos of this bag anywhere else but ebay.

Thanks!


----------



## Liyanamz

Does the zipper in the Hamilton tote has YKK on them? Thanks!


----------



## Waffle65

Jennyn29 said:


> Hi I just bought a MK Hamilton in Saffiano leather-- it's black.. I just want to know what is the color of the cotton lining inside? It seems to pass all the other "tests" but the pics I have seen in some websites show the bag in cream lining and not in black.. Will appreciate you help!



The lining in the Hamilton's in cream.


----------



## Waffle65

Blingthang said:


> Please authenticate this Michael Kors cheetah small satchel
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...159?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4170da49bf
> 
> Some of my concerns are: 1)Does Michael Kors ever spell his name out on the lining? All my other bags have his initials only on the lining.
> 
> 2) The feet at the bottom don't have his name engraved in them. I have a different satchel where the feet are engraved.
> 
> 3) I can't seem to find any photos of this bag anywhere else but ebay.
> 
> Thanks!



The newer lining used in MK bags has his name spelled out in them now. I just checked all of my MK bags and some of them have his name engraved in the feet, and some don't. I guess it just depends on the bag.


----------



## Blingthang

Waffle65 said:


> The newer lining used in MK bags has his name spelled out in them now. I just checked all of my MK bags and some of them have his name engraved in the feet, and some don't. I guess it just depends on the bag.



Hi, Waffle65:

Ok, Phew! Thanks so much for the info! I hope it's authentic.


----------



## Paiged

Can someone authenticate this bag? I'm supposed to buy it from someone tomorrow, brand new, for $150. Something seems fishy, but in my opinion it looks authentic. Advice & help please!


----------



## Paiged




----------



## Paiged




----------



## Chiyo

Can somebody authenticate these monogram totes? I have seen these in several websites (mostly outlets) but not in the official Michael Kors website. Did these designs ever exist? Thank you very much. 


http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f...on/d/9967-michael-kors-light-macbook-tote-bag


http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f...on/d/9967-michael-kors-light-macbook-tote-bag


----------



## hockeylove

Hello 
I'm hoping you can help me authenticate this handbag, these are the only pictures given and the gold tone picture was apparently taken with a flash.
I can't seem to even find a style like this bag and the seller does not know the name.






Thanks to all who can help


----------



## hockeylove

hockeylove said:


> Hello
> I'm hoping you can help me authenticate this handbag, these are the only pictures given and the gold tone picture was apparently taken with a flash.
> I can't seem to even find a style like this bag and the seller does not know the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who can help


Anyone have any idea at all, even the style would be helpful  the auction for this handbag is local and ends at 8:00pm pst today


----------



## lio_08

I think it is called MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set N/S Tote. http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...hael-Kors-Jet-Set-Item-N-S-Tote/prod14670001/
Not sure if they have the dark color and if the interior is the same. hmmm




Chiyo said:


> Can somebody authenticate these monogram totes? I have seen these in several websites (mostly outlets) but not in the official Michael Kors website. Did these designs ever exist? Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f...on/d/9967-michael-kors-light-macbook-tote-bag
> 
> 
> http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f...on/d/9967-michael-kors-light-macbook-tote-bag


----------



## Shielalovedbags

Hi please autheticate this michael kors jet set tote. A friend of mine said that this may not be authentic due to the lining (MK letters)

http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/user/sunshinemorco/library/MK Jet set Tote in Pink


----------



## handbaghoarder

Can someone authenticate this please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350721208378?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## deanna5381

Hi all!  I'm new to handbags and picked this Michael Kors bag up at a second hand store yesterday.  I have been searching for at least 2 hours trying to find a match..  But, the only thing I've turned up is a completed ebay auction and the handbag sold super cheap at less than $55.  Here's the url.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Hobo-Soft-Leather-A-0905-/140896938824

Mine is black with silver hardware and in awesome condition.  Smells yummy and no damage whatsoever.  The only marking that I might be able to use to identify it is A-0905 on an inside that that also says "Made in China".  

I can't figure out how I am not able to turn up a single picture on the Internet (aside from ebay) of this thing.  Is it worthless??

I can post pictgures of my bag if that will help.  But, I figured those of the bag on ebay would work.  

Thanks very much i advance!!


----------



## Angeluz_4ever

Someone in my town is selling these bags as Original but I have my doubts


http://postimage.org/image/7l2c8mf9z/
http://postimage.org/image/pbz9fbq1n/
http://postimage.org/image/rzdd7idnh/
http://postimage.org/image/ughyexshr/

for instance she rips off the tags because they don't have description of the model such as "Jet Set Tote N/S", the interior seems off, also I don't identified the models... She says that she bought them from an outlet from the USA. I don't know what to think


----------



## Quasheba

shoppingsmycard said:


> yes, that looks auth - i haven't seen any fakes of the michael by MK line, which this is from.  the saratoga (a great choice, btw) retails for around $350, just for reference.
> 
> here's a pic of an auth saratoga for comparison:
> a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955/6h/images2.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/Product/MediumLarge/2/_5199822.jpg
> 
> another style i really like is the saratoga east/west, which i've only seen (believe it or not) on QVC.com.  it's $259 there, and here's a pic:
> 
> images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/24/a5324.001?$proddetailmain$



Hi,
Forgive me if I'm not doing this correctly..This is my first time on the forums.

Wondering if you know of fakes in Australia? I just bought a Michael Kors bag that I was hoping to get it authenticated.

Many thanks! Quasheba


----------



## Luba87

Angeluz_4ever said:


> Someone in my town is selling these bags as Original but I have my doubts
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/7l2c8mf9z/
> http://postimage.org/image/pbz9fbq1n/
> http://postimage.org/image/rzdd7idnh/
> http://postimage.org/image/ughyexshr/
> 
> for instance she rips off the tags because they don't have description of the model such as "Jet Set Tote N/S", the interior seems off, also I don't identified the models... She says that she bought them from an outlet from the USA. I don't know what to think



Looks fake to me! I'd stay away.


----------



## gammagirl80

Chiyo said:


> More photos. Thank you.


99.9% sure it's authentic


----------



## Chiyo

gammagirl80 said:


> 99.9% sure it's authentic



Really? I was quite worried because I could not find the exact model (with the same combination colors) in the MK website. Thank you very much gammagirl80.


----------



## Quasheba

Waffle65 said:


> The newer lining used in MK bags has his name spelled out in them now. I just checked all of my MK bags and some of them have his name engraved in the feet, and some don't. I guess it just depends on the bag.


Hi,
Would you be kind enough to authenticate this bag for me please?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayI...170995054459&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:AU:3160

Many thanks!


----------



## Quasheba

deanna5381 said:


> Hi all!  I'm new to handbags and picked this Michael Kors bag up at a second hand store yesterday.  I have been searching for at least 2 hours trying to find a match..  But, the only thing I've turned up is a completed ebay auction and the handbag sold super cheap at less than $55.  Here's the url.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Hobo-Soft-Leather-A-0905-/140896938824
> 
> Mine is black with silver hardware and in awesome condition.  Smells yummy and no damage whatsoever.  The only marking that I might be able to use to identify it is A-0905 on an inside that that also says "Made in China".
> 
> I can't figure out how I am not able to turn up a single picture on the Internet (aside from ebay) of this thing.  Is it worthless??
> 
> I can post pictgures of my bag if that will help.  But, I figured those of the bag on ebay would work.
> 
> Thanks very much i advance!!


Hi there,
Sorry I can't help with authenticating the bag, as I'm a newbie to his bags. But like you  I am having  problems finding anything on a MK bag I just bought.

Here's hoping I haven't made a boo-boo!


----------



## jna

can anyone authenticate that bag ...

i have never ever seen that style before but love it to pieces ..

here's the link 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121071343632?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Angeluz_4ever

Luba87 said:


> Looks fake to me! I'd stay away.


Thanks Luba87, I will do that  I was pretty sure her arguments were lies/invalid


----------



## Raven3766

Hello, today I purchased this handbag at a resale.  Could you please help me authenticate it and tell me why the tag says "Sample Not To Be Sold, Made in China"? Thank you so much in advance for your help.


----------



## dub

Hi,
could you please authenticate this purse for me? I thought the outside looks fine but I'm a bit worried because the lining doesn't seem to be the signature lining.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121070941169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1110

Thanks so much,
dub


----------



## Quasheba

Hi,
Are any of Michael Kors bags made in Indonesia?

Many thanks


----------



## Perfect105

Please help me to authenticate this one:-

http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/BNWT-Mic...ltDomain_207&hash=item23257c1535#ht_500wt_689

Thanks a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm no authority, but this one looks really fake to me.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccfb652ba


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi

Can anyone authenticate/identify this bag for me please. It looks like the Jet Set Zip Tote, except this one doesn't have the zip. I can't find this style anywhere on the internet. Have you seen this before?

TIA.


----------



## kimberleyg

I am looking at this bag on Kijiji. Does it look authentic to you?


----------



## kimberleyg

missbagwathi said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone authenticate/identify this bag for me please. It looks like the Jet Set Zip Tote, except this one doesn't have the zip. I can't find this style anywhere on the internet. Have you seen this before?
> 
> TIA.


Personally I think this is a fake.  I say this because the top of the bag is not finished with a trim.  If you go to the MK site they are all trimed along the top.


----------



## Monterra

kimberleyg said:


> I am looking at this bag on Kijiji. Does it look authentic to you?


 
I think it looks fake, leather Hamiltons do not usually have those metal rings for the lock strap and the key cover looks funnily shaped?


----------



## kimchikisses

I just purchased a Hamilton in this site: 
http://markavip.com/campaigns/1303mik/1303mik-74590-600-red.html

I got so excited at the color because of the rush of someone getting it first that I forgot to check the details. I'm pretty sure the large Hamiltons measure 14 inches wide, 12 inches tall, and 5 inches deep. However, in the description provided in the site, it said that the measurements of the bag are: 26 x 28 x 13 cm

I'd like to confirm if it is real or fake. This site is pretty popular amongst Middle Eastern countries so I thought I'd give it a try since my parents live in the Middle East and I can get it shipped there for free.


----------



## catx

Could someone please authenticate? I won´t buy it probably because of the 0 comments of the seller, but anyway would like to know if this one is for real. Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MICHAE...932?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0abbd9c4


----------



## missbagwathi

kimberleyg said:


> Personally I think this is a fake.  I say this because the top of the bag is not finished with a trim.  If you go to the MK site they are all trimed along the top.



Thank you...good observation...I missed that entirely...I guess this one is off my list. Thanks once again!


----------



## Luba87

catx said:


> Could someone please authenticate? I won´t buy it probably because of the 0 comments of the seller, but anyway would like to know if this one is for real. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MICHAE...932?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0abbd9c4



Nothing screams "fake" to me but the 0 feedback is a bit of a concern. I also wouldn't buy it for that reason.


----------



## Luba87

kimchikisses said:


> I just purchased a Hamilton in this site:
> http://markavip.com/campaigns/1303mik/1303mik-74590-600-red.html
> 
> I got so excited at the color because of the rush of someone getting it first that I forgot to check the details. I'm pretty sure the large Hamiltons measure 14 inches wide, 12 inches tall, and 5 inches deep. However, in the description provided in the site, it said that the measurements of the bag are: 26 x 28 x 13 cm
> 
> I'd like to confirm if it is real or fake. This site is pretty popular amongst Middle Eastern countries so I thought I'd give it a try since my parents live in the Middle East and I can get it shipped there for free.



It may be some Middle Eastern edition, but it doesn't look like the MK Hamilton we get in North America. I would compare to the official Michael Kors website and you'll see for yourself.


----------



## Luba87

kimberleyg said:


> I am looking at this bag on Kijiji. Does it look authentic to you?


Yeah this looks fake hun! Pass on it


----------



## lawz1973

Desperately need help! This style of Michael Kors is not to be found anywhere. I've searched for over 7 hours on the internet, in images, completed and sold ebay listings and current listings. This lady swears it's not a fake. I messaged her, and told her I was an honest person and truly do not believe this is authentic. i have several Michael Kors Bags that I have bought from the actual boutique and not outlet. Does anyone recognize the name/style of this bag? She said I can send it back to her which I will if I have to, but i can't even find a "fake" version or close to style of this bag. Truly stumped. There are a TON of fakes and why I will not try to purchase off of Ebay anymore. Never again. Heres the link to her pictures below and what is currently in my possession. Thank you ladies in advance!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160984632015


----------



## Monterra

Luba87 said:


> It may be some Middle Eastern edition, but it doesn't look like the MK Hamilton we get in North America. I would compare to the official Michael Kors website and you'll see for yourself.


 
I think it's the "medium" Hamilton:
http://www.zalando.co.uk/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-18k-handbag-brown-mk151a009-701.html


----------



## kasume

Dear All,

I am currently considering getting a Michael Kors North South Python tote, but not the one designed to carry a macbook. I'm not really keen on having all the extra compartments designed for laptop and ipad storage, and much prefer the gold lining on the simpler NS python tote. My only gripe is that, for most gold-lined NS python totes, the python print seems to be "reversed" (i.e. in the gold-lined bags, the more "beige" line runs down the middle and there are vertical lines of "spots" that run down each side, while in most macbook versions there is only one line of "spots" down the middle and "beige" lines running down the sides). 

In your opinion, is this arrangement of pattern a strict one? Because I found a "gently used" NS python bag with gold lining that seems to break away from this rule. I like this. Also, due to it being a second-hand item bearing some pen marks on the inside, it's cheaper than the usual going price on eBay. This is also good. Another good sign is that the seller has 99.9% positive feedback and has posted LOADS of photos.

But... 2 things about the bag bug me: 1) the pattern seems to not follow the "norm" and 2) the band of leather is not stitched to absolute symmetrical perfection at the bottom, I think?

I would really appreciate your opinion on the authenticity of this item!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221199282217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

A Million Thanks in advance!


----------



## Luba87

kasume said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am currently considering getting a Michael Kors North South Python tote, but not the one designed to carry a macbook. I'm not really keen on having all the extra compartments designed for laptop and ipad storage, and much prefer the gold lining on the simpler NS python tote. My only gripe is that, for most gold-lined NS python totes, the python print seems to be "reversed" (i.e. in the gold-lined bags, the more "beige" line runs down the middle and there are vertical lines of "spots" that run down each side, while in most macbook versions there is only one line of "spots" down the middle and "beige" lines running down the sides).
> 
> In your opinion, is this arrangement of pattern a strict one? Because I found a "gently used" NS python bag with gold lining that seems to break away from this rule. I like this. Also, due to it being a second-hand item bearing some pen marks on the inside, it's cheaper than the usual going price on eBay. This is also good. Another good sign is that the seller has 99.9% positive feedback and has posted LOADS of photos.
> 
> But... 2 things about the bag bug me: 1) the pattern seems to not follow the "norm" and 2) the band of leather is not stitched to absolute symmetrical perfection at the bottom, I think?
> 
> I would really appreciate your opinion on the authenticity of this item!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221199282217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> A Million Thanks in advance!


 

Hi! I think it's authentic hon  I found another one with the pattern like this so it seems that they can do it both ways. It's a beautiful bag, let us know if you go for it.

PS - I also checked the seller's other MK items and all looks OK.

http://www.amazon.com/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Embossed-Python/dp/B004EHKHQW


----------



## kasume

Luba87 said:


> Hi! I think it's authentic hon  I found another one with the pattern like this so it seems that they can do it both ways. It's a beautiful bag, let us know if you go for it.
> 
> PS - I also checked the seller's other MK items and all looks OK.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Embossed-Python/dp/B004EHKHQW


Many thanks for that! Think I will BIN it then!


----------



## lawz1973

Newbie Here and reposting..... I Desperately need help! This style of Michael Kors is not to be found anywhere. I've searched for over 7 hours on the internet, in images, completed and sold ebay listings and current listings. This lady swears it's not a fake. I messaged her, and told her I was an honest person and truly do not believe this is authentic. i have several Michael Kors Bags that I have bought from the actual boutique and not outlet. Does anyone recognize the name/style of this bag? She said I can send it back to her which I will if I have to, but i can't even find a "fake" version or close to style of this bag. Truly stumped. There are a TON of fakes and why I will not try to purchase off of Ebay anymore. Never again. Heres the link to her pictures below and what is currently in my possession. Thank you ladies in advance!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=160984632015


----------



## Perfect105

Perfect105 said:


> Please help me to authenticate this one:-
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/BNWT-Mic...ltDomain_207&hash=item23257c1535#ht_500wt_689
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Anybody can help me with this?


----------



## lawz1973

Perfect105 said:


> Anybody can help me with this?


Hi Perfect105!! This is what I found out below even though my instincts right off the bat said it was a fake. 

http://www.thetopmall.com/?product-1438.html - Looks like they're offering these in multiple colors on your ebay seller link. I'd definitely say red flag and not authentic if I was looking. 

Also, the seller of the wallet, she has a coach purse she sold that was an iOffer picture and can guarantee you that wasn't authentic either. The buyer probably doesn't know the difference, they left positive feedback. Mostly everything that comes off of iOffer is fake/replicas. 

You can even search in Google Images and search for Michael Kors Pink Leopard Wallet or Michael Kors Pink Horsehair wallet and you'll get all the knock offs that show up. In just the regular search you will see all the links that are the Fake/Replica sites. I'd have to say totally pass.. if it's too good of a deal then it's not real, especially if there are multiple colors offered or stock photos is another thing to watch out for. Also I do not see this particular design anywhere offered by MK. The internet is a huge vessel of info and cached pictures, couldn't find this wallet anywhere besides the knock off sites. So I'd say.. :kiss:

I won't be buying on Ebay anymore I don't think for any handbags specially because of my post above.


----------



## lawz1973

Perfect105 said:


> Anybody can help me with this?


Also, that seller is selling other FAKE/Replica items.. Look at the Nordstroms link and click on picture of this iPad case and then bring the pop up window side by side to the one that seller has listed... totally replica and not even close. Yet they say "Guaranteed Authentic". I can not stand dishonest sellers. 

Same seller link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/BNew-Mar...ltDomain_207&hash=item232722bd78#ht_500wt_923

Nordstroms link: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-dreamy-neoprene-tablet-case/3247014

Note that the iPad case the seller is selling isn't even rounded corners and the pattern of the letters is not the same and the gold plate is not in the right location from what I see.


----------



## purseadikt

I'm hoping someone can help me on this. Maybe I just don't know this particular MK pattern (could be older?) I own a high-end handbag & accessories consignment shop and I have two bags now, both bags have come in just in the past month from two different consignors. One is a black on black satchel and the other is the one pictured here. They both say Michael Kors on the hardware and everything checks out as far as the authenticity of them (we take authenticity extremely seriously here). So.... I am at a loss for where they came from. They are both very well made and seem to be older, I just don't know how old! I can't seem to find anything with this pattern online. Anyone out there have a clue?


----------



## missbagwathi

kimberleyg said:


> Personally I think this is a fake.  I say this because the top of the bag is not finished with a trim.  If you go to the MK site they are all trimed along the top.



Hi kimberleyg,

Update: I found the Michael Kors Gia Tote with similar unfinished trim, and the bag I've put is similar to the Gia tote with pockets.


----------



## archal

Hello, I'm new here and I was wondering if anyone can authenticate MK shoes? I want to sell these but I won't do it unless I'm sure they're real.


----------



## purseadikt

archal said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I was wondering if anyone can authenticate MK shoes? I want to sell these but I won't do it unless I'm sure they're real.


I have a few MK stilettos and as far as the inside "KORS/MICHAEL KORS" label goes, it looks spot on to me. What makes you think they might be fake? Where did you get them?


----------



## archal

I bought them at a yard sale where most of the items were real but there were some fake purses so I wasn't sure about these. I think I've seen something similar to them in stores, so I decided to look them up online to compare them, and I couldn't find this exact pair (or a pair in a different color) online. I haven't really seen/heard of fake shoes, but I just wanted to be sure. Also, the soles are a bit loose in that they bunch up a little when I take my feet out of the shoes. They are used, so that may be normal, but they do look pretty new and MK is a really nice brand so it seemed a bit sketchy to me.

Thank you for helping me though!


----------



## purseadikt

archal said:


> I bought them at a yard sale where most of the items were real but there were some fake purses so I wasn't sure about these. I think I've seen something similar to them in stores, so I decided to look them up online to compare them, and I couldn't find this exact pair (or a pair in a different color) online. I haven't really seen/heard of fake shoes, but I just wanted to be sure. Also, the soles are a bit loose in that they bunch up a little when I take my feet out of the shoes. They are used, so that may be normal, but they do look pretty new and MK is a really nice brand so it seemed a bit sketchy to me.
> 
> Thank you for helping me though!


I did some searching online for you too!  I love this stuff, haha! I found a lot of shoes "like" the ones you posted here, but none that were exact. I would say if the quality isn't amazing, you might have some fakes on your hands. MK quality is usually very good. But then again, you can get a pair of MK booties on their website right now for $158... so why would anyone replicate something that already retails so low? Either way - I think they are WAY cute... you should keep them and wear them proud!


----------



## tampagurlie813

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251247706438?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I bought this bag and received it Saturday. It's gorgeous and the quality seems very authentic. My issue is I have a few other mk bags I bought from Macy's and such and the dust bag lettering it a lot darker than the dust bag I received with this bag. Can someone authenticate the bag and dust bag? Thanks


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

So I bought this MK bag, and it is apparently a Hamilton bag.. but I'm not sure it really is. The thing is I can't find this kind of bag anywhere else on the web.. not even on the official Michael Kors site. 

So is this a real MK bag, just another version of Hamilton? Because there are no chains on its handles. Thank you!

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/1854/photo10t.jpg

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/6739/photo11kg.jpg

http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/8662/photo12dq.jpg


----------



## Monterra

Cinamonn_girl said:


> So I bought this MK bag, and it is apparently a Hamilton bag.. but I'm not sure it really is. The thing is I can't find this kind of bag anywhere else on the web.. not even on the official Michael Kors site.
> 
> So is this a real MK bag, just another version of Hamilton? Because there are no chains on its handles. Thank you!
> 
> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/1854/photo10t.jpg
> 
> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/6739/photo11kg.jpg
> 
> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/8662/photo12dq.jpg


It's just another version of Hamilton; the "large" tote I think?
http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/C...01451-30F2GHMT7T230/?previewAttribute=Luggage

It has a iPad-fitting pocket inside and a leather strap instead of the chain strap; plus I don't think it comes in any other leather than saffiano (Though I recall seeing and "artisan" color, maybe?)


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Monterra said:


> It's just another version of Hamilton; the "large" tote I think?
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/C...01451-30F2GHMT7T230/?previewAttribute=Luggage
> 
> It has a iPad-fitting pocket inside and a leather strap instead of the chain strap; plus I don't think it comes in any other leather than saffiano (Though I recall seeing and "artisan" color, maybe?)



It is a peony color, and I've seen the same one in an "original" form of the Hamilton bag.. nevertheless, it is a real one. It is a Hamilton multifunction tote bag. 

Thank you for the help!


----------



## lawz1973

REPOST *Bump*FOR 3rd time:

Desperately need help! This style of Michael Kors is not to be found anywhere. I've searched for over 7 hours on the internet, in images, completed and sold ebay listings and current listings. This lady swears it's not a fake. I messaged her, and told her I was an honest person and truly do not believe this is authentic. i have several Michael Kors Bags that I have bought from the actual boutique and not outlet. Does anyone recognize the name/style of this bag? She said I can send it back to her which I will if I have to, but i can't even find a "fake" version or close to style of this bag. Truly stumped. There are a TON of fakes and why I will not try to purchase off of Ebay anymore. Never again. Heres the link to her pictures below and what is currently in my possession. Thank you ladies in advance!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=160984632015


----------



## Luba87

lawz1973 said:


> REPOST *Bump*FOR 3rd time:
> 
> Desperately need help! This style of Michael Kors is not to be found anywhere. I've searched for over 7 hours on the internet, in images, completed and sold ebay listings and current listings. This lady swears it's not a fake. I messaged her, and told her I was an honest person and truly do not believe this is authentic. i have several Michael Kors Bags that I have bought from the actual boutique and not outlet. Does anyone recognize the name/style of this bag? She said I can send it back to her which I will if I have to, but i can't even find a "fake" version or close to style of this bag. Truly stumped. There are a TON of fakes and why I will not try to purchase off of Ebay anymore. Never again. Heres the link to her pictures below and what is currently in my possession. Thank you ladies in advance!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=160984632015


 
Hello! The link doesnt work anymore


----------



## t2leary

Can someone please authenticate this for me?  I have been looking for this type of bag for a while, but want to make sure before I buy it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...220?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac2d998bc


----------



## lawz1973

Luba87 said:


> Hello! The link doesnt work anymore


That is so weird... Here it is again. Had to go into my purchase history and it wasn't that long ago. Thank you for responding!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160984632015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## lawz1973

t2leary said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?  I have been looking for this type of bag for a while, but want to make sure before I buy it:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...220?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac2d998bc


Hi T2leary!! Many of things tell me yes... Signature lining, Key Clip, and tags. Signature lining though and tags can be created and are on fakes, but I truly believe this one is real. Plus the dust bag is included... !! Search for other exact ones and compare the pics and price to this one. =) Looks like their feeback is also good. 

Also here's a site to compare to and they only sell truly authentic and you can zoom in on detail!! 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/195961


----------



## purseadikt

purseadikt said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me on this. Maybe I just don't know this particular MK pattern (could be older?) I own a high-end handbag & accessories consignment shop and I have two bags now, both bags have come in just in the past month from two different consignors. One is a black on black satchel and the other is the one pictured here. They both say Michael Kors on the hardware and everything checks out as far as the authenticity of them (we take authenticity extremely seriously here). So.... I am at a loss for where they came from. They are both very well made and seem to be older, I just don't know how old! I can't seem to find anything with this pattern online. Anyone out there have a clue?


Reposting for help again! Anyone out there recognize this MK pattern? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## t2leary

lawz1973 said:


> Hi T2leary!! Many of things tell me yes... Signature lining, Key Clip, and tags. Signature lining though and tags can be created and are on fakes, but I truly believe this one is real. Plus the dust bag is included... !! Search for other exact ones and compare the pics and price to this one. =) Looks like their feeback is also good.
> 
> Also here's a site to compare to and they only sell truly authentic and you can zoom in on detail!!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/195961


Thank you for helping out!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## lawz1973

purseadikt said:


> Reposting for help again! Anyone out there recognize this MK pattern? Thanks so much in advance!


Hi Pursadikt! I'm so persistant and still looking for info on my bag that I posted... I was able to find yours!! Woohooo! Yours does in fact seem to be authentic. Michael Kors Glenbrook denim rollbag... Google it in the images and you'll be happily pleased I think. =)


----------



## merielly

Hi! I got this Hamilton Jewel, large size in luggage from a friend.. but now im not so sure if it's authentic because i got it for a lot less than store price ($300, this is BNEW) and there's this slight peeled off look at the lock charm. and the lock charm cant be opened with the key (tried opening it). the bag also doesnt have the white plastic tag inside the lining which ive read here in the forums is supposed to be present in authentic bags.. anyways here are the pics, hope u guys could help me authenticate. TIA! )


----------



## merielly

and here's another pic of the feet at the bottom of the bag


----------



## purseadikt

lawz1973 said:


> Hi Pursadikt! I'm so persistant and still looking for info on my bag that I posted... I was able to find yours!! Woohooo! Yours does in fact seem to be authentic. Michael Kors Glenbrook denim rollbag... Google it in the images and you'll be happily pleased I think. =)


lawz1973 - You found it! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## lawz1973

purseadikt said:


> lawz1973 - You found it! Thank you so much!!!!


purseadikt You're very welcome!! It's called their jacquard line also... =) I saw quite a few pieces on Ebay as I was scrolling through 50 some thousand sold listings still trying to track down if mine is even legit that I acquired and posted a few posts back. Glad I found yours at least!!


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Hello!

What do you say about this Hamilton bag? It looks so wierd, but the seller claims it's authentic. 

http://www.tradera.com/michael-kors-vaska-hamilton-svart-auktion_341858_178371840


----------



## purseadikt

lawz1973 said:


> purseadikt You're very welcome!! It's called their jacquard line also... =) I saw quite a few pieces on Ebay as I was scrolling through 50 some thousand sold listings still trying to track down if mine is even legit that I acquired and posted a few posts back. Glad I found yours at least!!


Nice! I found quite a few with this pattern on ebay now that I know what to call it! Thanks again... and I'll do some hunting on your bag, too!


----------



## vivzi

Hi! Please authenticate this Michael Kors Bag. I bought it at Michael Kors Woodbury Outlet store, and I thought they only sell authentics bags. I tried to find this bag on the Michael Kors site, and on other internett pages, but I could not find it. On the price tag it says it is a Hamilton bag, but this does not look like the Hamilton bag..I bought it for almost the full price. Can someone please authenticate this bag? And does someone knows what model is it, and from what year is it from?
Thank you 

Pictures: 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/cimg1464q.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/cimg1466r.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/cimg1471y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/cimg1469i.jpg/


----------



## lawz1973

ReginaGeorge said:


> Hello!
> 
> What do you say about this Hamilton bag? It looks so wierd, but the seller claims it's authentic.
> 
> http://www.tradera.com/michael-kors-vaska-hamilton-svart-auktion_341858_178371840


Odd.. the key cover is shaped differently.... I'm under the assumption all Michael Kors are made the "same" for different countries. Wish I could help more!! My gut would be no.. plus she only has 4 feedback ratings. Which truly doesn't mean much because I don't think mine is a legit bag and my style is not found anywhere and my seller swore it was authentic also. I'm still on the hunt to find the "name" of the style or year.. anything.


----------



## Artois

Hi! I'm new to the purseblog and buying bags on Ebay. Can you authenticate this Saffiano tote? Thank you . It looks pretty real and I'm assuming it is since it seems to be from the sellers closet rather than a big fake shop. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390566501799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ReginaGeorge

lawz1973 said:


> Odd.. the key cover is shaped differently.... I'm under the assumption all Michael Kors are made the "same" for different countries. Wish I could help more!! My gut would be no.. plus she only has 4 feedback ratings. Which truly doesn't mean much because I don't think mine is a legit bag and my style is not found anywhere and my seller swore it was authentic also. I'm still on the hunt to find the "name" of the style or year.. anything.




I think the whole bag looks cheap and fake. Didn't notice the key cover, thanks! 

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Also, does the fabric on the inside of a Hamilton really look this messy?

http://img.tradera.com/images/406/162360406_a905ee07-ca62-44ae-9f9c-69547855557a.jpg


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

vivzi said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this Michael Kors Bag. I bought it at Michael Kors Woodbury Outlet store, and I thought they only sell authentics bags. I tried to find this bag on the Michael Kors site, and on other internett pages, but I could not find it. On the price tag it says it is a Hamilton bag, but this does not look like the Hamilton bag..I bought it for almost the full price. Can someone please authenticate this bag? And does someone knows what model is it, and from what year is it from?
> Thank you
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/cimg1464q.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/cimg1466r.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/cimg1471y.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/cimg1469i.jpg/


This is the outlet version of the Hamilton, you will not find on the MK website.  It does not have the lock and key and is a different size than the large one on the website.  It is authentic.


----------



## lawz1973

ReginaGeorge said:


> Also, does the fabric on the inside of a Hamilton really look this messy?
> 
> http://img.tradera.com/images/406/162360406_a905ee07-ca62-44ae-9f9c-69547855557a.jpg


Also, where's the sewn in Michael Kors leather tag that is usually on the pocket? Is it on there and just can't see it?


----------



## elmo_xx

could anyone authenticate this bag for me? I really want it but am doubtful about the bag. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281086021586...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_9080wt_1309


----------



## JIWUN

always be careful!


----------



## sengsouline

Is this authetic? It's from Overstock...

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Saffiano-Leather-Satchel/7883857/product.html

ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/7883857/ddb0a787-961c-4d52-b239-1c869c0ce6bb_600.jpg
ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/7883857/05690f29-78ad-4f20-8484-984fe50edc24_600.jpg
ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/7883857/cc2b50c0-f64e-4817-9ad2-9699f2aa913f_600.jpg


----------



## lawz1973

sengsouline said:


> Is this authetic? It's from Overstock...
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Saffiano-Leather-Satchel/7883857/product.html
> 
> ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/7883857/ddb0a787-961c-4d52-b239-1c869c0ce6bb_600.jpg
> ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/7883857/05690f29-78ad-4f20-8484-984fe50edc24_600.jpg
> ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/7883857/cc2b50c0-f64e-4817-9ad2-9699f2aa913f_600.jpg


It's not even available and is out of stock...


----------



## lawz1973

elmo_xx said:


> could anyone authenticate this bag for me? I really want it but am doubtful about the bag. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281086021586...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_9080wt_1309


Actually purchased from this seller before and sent the purse back because it was not represented correctly, pen marks and wear that was not shown in the pictures. Read their feedback negative and neutral. Looks authentic but you have quite a few days left on it yet.


----------



## sengsouline

lawz1973 said:


> It's not even available and is out of stock...



It was still in stock when I was looking at it.


----------



## lawz1973

sengsouline said:


> It was still in stock when I was looking at it.


I would say to be cautious on Overstock but usually says if it's a marketplace seller. I didn't see where this one said it was a market place item and would believe it'd be authentic if it was in stock....


----------



## lawz1973

*Bump*FOR 4th time:

Desperately need help! This style of Michael Kors is not to be found anywhere. I've searched for over 7 hours on the internet, in images, completed and sold ebay listings and current listings. This lady swears it's not a fake. I messaged her, and told her I was an honest person and truly do not believe this is authentic. i have several Michael Kors Bags that I have bought from the actual boutique and not outlet. Does anyone recognize the name/style of this bag or year? She said I can send it back to her which I will if I have to, but i can't even find a "fake" version or close to style of this bag. Truly stumped. There are a TON of fakes and why I will not try to purchase off of Ebay anymore. Never again. Heres the link to her pictures below and what is currently in my possession. Thank you ladies in advance!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160984632015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## sengsouline

lawz1973 said:


> I would say to be cautious on Overstock but usually says if it's a marketplace seller. I didn't see where this one said it was a market place item and would believe it'd be authentic if it was in stock....


Thank you! I really want a pink Hamilton but I can't find any online... and of course when I find one, I take too long and it goes out of stock. UGH.


----------



## lawz1973

sengsouline said:


> Thank you! I really want a pink Hamilton but I can't find any online... and of course when I find one, I take too long and it goes out of stock. UGH.


Try this one... there are many but be very careful on Ebay... I particularly like this one and it is pre-owned but looks flawless besides the pen ink stain inside. Plus around the same price. This for sure is authentic. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...721?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd02e6709


----------



## elmo_xx

I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag? I'm really loving this bag but I want to make sure it's authentic! Thanks lovelies!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281086021586...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_9080wt_1309


----------



## Angelia9

it is really helpful


----------



## nikky84

hi girls, 

could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic. 

I've searched the internet high and low and just can't seem to find it. The seller has provided a gift receipt that they bought the bag in NY (Central Valley) in June 2012. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25124849...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_680wt_1189


----------



## lawz1973

nikky84 said:


> hi girls,
> 
> could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic.
> 
> I've searched the internet high and low and just can't seem to find it. The seller has provided a gift receipt that they bought the bag in NY (Central Valley) in June 2012.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25124849...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_680wt_1189


You really can't ask for anymore than an original receipt... Plus the bag totally looks authentic.


----------



## lawz1973

elmo_xx said:


> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag? I'm really loving this bag but I want to make sure it's authentic! Thanks lovelies!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281086021586...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_9080wt_1309


I responded already above... others will also see your original post unless you do a bump like i have done in the past when no one responds.


----------



## purplebbles

Can someone please authenticate this Newbury?  Thank you!

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130402213251348.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130402213256045.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130402213252503.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130402213252871.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## deanna5381

deanna5381 said:


> Hi all!  I'm new to handbags and picked this Michael Kors bag up at a second hand store yesterday.  I have been searching for at least 2 hours trying to find a match..  But, the only thing I've turned up is a completed ebay auction and the handbag sold super cheap at less than $55.  Here's the url.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Hobo-Soft-Leather-A-0905-/140896938824
> 
> Mine is black with silver hardware and in awesome condition.  Smells yummy and no damage whatsoever.  The only marking that I might be able to use to identify it is A-0905 on an inside that that also says "Made in China".
> 
> I can't figure out how I am not able to turn up a single picture on the Internet (aside from ebay) of this thing.  Is it worthless??
> 
> I can post pictgures of my bag if that will help.  But, I figured those of the bag on ebay would work.
> 
> Thanks very much i advance!!


 
Hi Everyone, I didn't get a reply to my original post and I'll admit I was a bit lazy for not posting my own photos.  So here are 9 photos of the bag I am trying to authenticate.  What do the experts on this blog think?  Have you seen this bag before?  Authenticate or fake?  Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Leelee786

Hello,

I am requesting some help with Authenticating this item from ebay.

Item: Michael Kors BLK Jet Set Travel Zip top E/W Tote
Listing number:281083299811
Seller: thesavvyshopper
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281083299811&globalID=EBAY-US
Comments: Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## lawz1973

deanna5381 said:


> Hi Everyone, I didn't get a reply to my original post and I'll admit I was a bit lazy for not posting my own photos.  So here are 9 photos of the bag I am trying to authenticate.  What do the experts on this blog think?  Have you seen this bag before?  Authenticate or fake?  Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


No doubt in my mind this is authentic.. the lining, key clip, subtle soft leather, everything is right on. Just my opinion...  I def would...Also, the lining is the "fabric" linen lining it looks like and the leather is noticably not a knock off leather but resembles my MK Large Astor that is the 448.00 style Astor. I've seen this bag and just can't recall the name. Couldn't see the listing on Ebay that you were comparing it to.


----------



## deanna5381

lawz1973 said:


> No doubt in my mind this is authentic.. the lining, key clip, subtle soft leather, everything is right on. Just my opinion...  I def would...Also, the lining is the "fabric" linen lining it looks like and the leather is noticably not a knock off leather but resembles my MK Large Astor that is the 448.00 style Astor. I've seen this bag and just can't recall the name. Couldn't see the listing on Ebay that you were comparing it to.


 
Thank you for the reply.  Very much appreciated.  Yes, the leather is very soft and smells awesome. 

Re the ebay listing.. Damnit!  The listing of the same purse that sold on ebay is no longer available for viewing.  

What do you say about the round silver MK "lock" embellishment on the front?  In my research I didn't run across this style on any bags.


----------



## lawz1973

deanna5381 said:


> Thank you for the reply.  Very much appreciated.  Yes, the leather is very soft and smells awesome.
> 
> Re the ebay listing.. Damnit!  The listing of the same purse that sold on ebay is no longer available for viewing.
> 
> What do you say about the round silver MK "lock" embellishment on the front?  In my research I didn't run across this style on any bags.


Ok, now you're going to make me dig because I never questioned that at first.. I'm sure I'll find the same purse style with the same lock. This is what always kills me.. I have to know. Just like my purse I posted.. I didn't send it back to the seller because I believe it's an authentic MK purse.. but I can NOT find the name/style for the life of me and I've looked through over 15k listings on ebay, completed AND sold listings. Anywho, off to look for your name and gathering lock type..


----------



## deanna5381

lawz1973 said:


> Ok, now you're going to make me dig because I never questioned that at first.. I'm sure I'll find the same purse style with the same lock. This is what always kills me.. I have to know. Just like my purse I posted.. I didn't send it back to the seller because I believe it's an authentic MK purse.. but I can NOT find the name/style for the life of me and I've looked through over 15k listings on ebay, completed AND sold listings. Anywho, off to look for your name and gathering lock type..


Ohhhhh no need for you to go to that trouble.. I'm of the exact same mindset as you though.. It's hard to give up until I figure out the answer.  I searched for hours to find a match on this bag and all I found was the ebay listing which was very generic with only a couple pictures.


----------



## lawz1973

deanna5381 said:


> Ohhhhh no need for you to go to that trouble.. I'm of the exact same mindset as you though.. It's hard to give up until I figure out the answer.  I searched for hours to find a match on this bag and all I found was the ebay listing which was very generic with only a couple pictures.


Oh but I insist... I know I saw this style and I'm still looking for the actual style of my bag also...lol  I HAVE to find both.... and won't stop till I do. MK needs a "vault" of all their original styles and names of their bags.... truly they do!!


----------



## lawz1973

deanna5381 said:


> Ohhhhh no need for you to go to that trouble.. I'm of the exact same mindset as you though.. It's hard to give up until I figure out the answer.  I searched for hours to find a match on this bag and all I found was the ebay listing which was very generic with only a couple pictures.


Ok Deanna, I found this one on Ebay... I don't think this is the same listing as what you saw... Gives you more to look at picture wise and close ups. I truly believe yours is totally authentic but it's bugging me I can't find the name of it. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aefc46486#viTabs_0


----------



## vrosevivi

Hi all, 
I am new to this forum. I really want to purchase a Michael Kors bag. Currently, I am looking at this seller on eBay but I am not sure if it's a fake or not. According to the seller, it's quite convincing as it's authentic but I just want to make sure so I really need your help. Could you please help me look at this? Thanks a lot.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140943111070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## deanna5381

lawz1973 said:


> Ok Deanna, I found this one on Ebay... I don't think this is the same listing as what you saw... Gives you more to look at picture wise and close ups. I truly believe yours is totally authentic but it's bugging me I can't find the name of it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aefc46486#viTabs_0


 
That's IT!  Totally IT!  You are too good!  No, not the same I listing I found a couple months back at all.  That listing was of a red version and not nearly as many pics or pics of that quality.  The listing says rare, but no mention of the purse's name.  

Now I need to return the favor and hunt for yours!!


----------



## lawz1973

deanna5381 said:


> That's IT!  Totally IT!  You are too good!  No, not the same I listing I found a couple months back at all.  That listing was of a red version and not nearly as many pics or pics of that quality.  The listing says rare, but no mention of the purse's name.
> 
> Now I need to return the favor and hunt for yours!!


Oh I've been looking for 2 weeks... still looking right now actually just to even FIND it somewhere that it actually exists! lol What site do you use to attach/host your image. I was going to attach the pics but wanted a link... I want to put the pics into the message so you don't have to click on a ebay link for mine because they tend to expire quickly. Still looking for the name of yours actually... I want to know! lol


----------



## lawz1973

*Bump*FOR 5th time - Going to keep bumping every time we get to a new page. =) 

Desperately need help! This style of Michael Kors is not to be found anywhere. I've searched for over 7 hours on the internet, in images, completed and sold ebay listings and current listings. This lady swears it's not a fake. I messaged her, and told her I was an honest person and truly do not believe this is authentic. i have several Michael Kors Bags that I have bought from the actual boutique and not outlet. Does anyone recognize the name/style of this bag or year? She said I can send it back to her which I will if I have to, but i can't even find a "fake" version or close to style of this bag. Truly stumped. There are a TON of fakes and why I will not try to purchase off of Ebay anymore. Never again. Heres the link to her pictures below and what is currently in my possession. Thank you ladies in advance!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160984632015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## deanna5381

lawz1973 said:


> Oh I've been looking for 2 weeks... still looking right now actually just to even FIND it somewhere that it actually exists! lol What site do you use to attach/host your image. I was going to attach the pics but wanted a link... I want to put the pics into the message so you don't have to click on a ebay link for mine because they tend to expire quickly. Still looking for the name of yours actually... I want to know! lol


 
I don't host pictures on a site.  You can email me though at my "junk mail" email address -- deanna5381@gmail.com host to a different site and send me the link.

I'll look some tonight.


----------



## lawz1973

deanna5381 said:


> I don't host pictures on a site.  You can email me though at my "junk mail" email address -- deanna5381@gmail.com host to a different site and send me the link.
> 
> I'll look some tonight.


I mean you uploaded your pics from where? I can do that.. just not sure where to... lol i actually posted above you again my original thread.


----------



## deanna5381

lawz1973 said:


> I mean you uploaded your pics from where? I can do that.. just not sure where to... lol i actually posted above you again my original thread.


 
Uploaded them from my pc.  In the reply box scroll down and there's an additional options section.  That's where you attach photos to your post.  Email me if you need more info so this thread stays cleaner.


----------



## lawz1973

Desperately need help! This style of Michael Kors is not to be found anywhere. I've searched for over 7 hours on the internet, in images, completed and sold ebay listings and current listings. This lady swears it's not a fake. I messaged her, and told her I was an honest person and truly do not believe this is authentic but believe it may be now. Signature lining, key tag, etc... I have several Michael Kors Bags that I have bought from the actual boutique and not outlet. Does anyone recognize the name/style of this bag or year? She said I can send it back to her which I will if I have to, but i can't even find a "fake" version or close to style of this bag. Truly stumped. There are a TON of fakes and why I will not try to purchase off of Ebay anymore. Thank you ladies in advance!! Pictures finally displayed instead of link...


----------



## vrosevivi

vrosevivi said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum. I really want to purchase a Michael Kors bag. Currently, I am looking at this seller on eBay but I am not sure if it's a fake or not. According to the seller, it's quite convincing as it's authentic but I just want to make sure so I really need your help. Could you please help me look at this? Thanks a lot.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140943111070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


Please could anyone help me with this?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## lilyl

vrosevivi said:


> Please could anyone help me with this?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


you can ask the seller.


----------



## jna

hey guys ... can you please authenticate this gansevoort bag ... it looks good to me but i had it before and the bag i used to have had michael kors engraved in the bottom knobs (if that makes sense  ) ... this one doesnt... i hope you can help  thanks in advance

Michael Kors
Gansevoort Black
Leather


----------



## deanna5381

lawz1973 said:


> Desperately need help! This style of Michael Kors is not to be found anywhere. I've searched for over 7 hours on the internet, in images, completed and sold ebay listings and current listings. This lady swears it's not a fake. I messaged her, and told her I was an honest person and truly do not believe this is authentic but believe it may be now. Signature lining, key tag, etc... I have several Michael Kors Bags that I have bought from the actual boutique and not outlet. Does anyone recognize the name/style of this bag or year? She said I can send it back to her which I will if I have to, but i can't even find a "fake" version or close to style of this bag. Truly stumped. There are a TON of fakes and why I will not try to purchase off of Ebay anymore. Thank you ladies in advance!! Pictures finally displayed instead of link...


I have hunted for you and haven't turned up an exact match. Found one that looks very similar, but is clearly not the same.  I'll keep trying as time permits


----------



## Artois

Hi, could you help authenticate this bag? I can't seem to find this exact bag on the official Michael Kors website. :/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/121090482593?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c318e21a1


----------



## GGee

Hello. Is this an authentic Micheal Kors bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...hel-MK-Signature-PVC-Black-NWT-/321103065146?

Thanks!


----------



## lawz1973

deanna5381 said:


> I have hunted for you and haven't turned up an exact match. Found one that looks very similar, but is clearly not the same.  I'll keep trying as time permits


Thanks Deanna, I'm still looking also...


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Can anyone tell me if the ebay seller chilirambo is legit? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...andBag-30T01TTT2G-/321072565327#ht_2749wt_986 I did make the purchase & my bag looks identical & has the EXACT same lining as the bag in this expired listing....http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-MICHAEL-KORS-JET-SET-PYTHON-EMBOSSED-BLACK-LEATHER-TOTE-HANDBAG-/150955224738?nma=true&si=4qZIX504xlnQx%252FiVMnC7pm%252FFsV0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_11234wt_958 . I can take pics of my bag but it will be a process as my camera is not the best....

They were nice & did give me a 20% refund because it did not come with the dustbag as I thought it would but the bag as well as the price tag looks legit so I am hopeful!


----------



## jna

how long does it take to get a reply here? just wondering?


----------



## Waffle65

jna said:


> hey guys ... can you please authenticate this gansevoort bag ... it looks good to me but i had it before and the bag i used to have had michael kors engraved in the bottom knobs (if that makes sense  ) ... this one doesnt... i hope you can help  thanks in advance
> 
> Michael Kors
> Gansevoort Black
> Leather



Is there anything at all on the knobs or are they completely plain? It's hard for me to tell from the picture.


----------



## Scorpioo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...461?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac345f00d

can anyone help authenticate this? i just 'buy it now' .. it looks authentic to me but i would like some expert to help me with this!


----------



## jna

Waffle65 said:


> Is there anything at all on the knobs or are they completely plain? It's hard for me to tell from the picture.



the knobs are completely plain ... only the buckles have Michael Kors engraved ...


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Nevermind ladies I took my bag to Dillards where they had the same exact bag & both the SA & myself could see that it was indeed authentic! I love my bag! It is my 1st MK!


----------



## catx

Can someone plase help and authenticate this for me?

http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/390574752494?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## misscherishcc

hi ladies pls authenticate this mk jet set luggage. sorry for the quality of the pic. thanks ladies. xoxo..


----------



## mulloyc

I'm a newbie so sorry if this is in the wrong forum or picture doesn't appear. I saw this on ebay and wanted to see if anyone could tell me if it's authentic. TIA.


----------



## mulloyc

mulloyc said:


> I'm a newbie so sorry if this is in the wrong forum or picture doesn't appear. I saw this on ebay and wanted to see if anyone could tell me if it's authentic. TIA.



Another photo


----------



## tlo

catx said:


> Can someone plase help and authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/390574752494?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



I would love to hear opinions on this one too!


----------



## Floor

Hi girls,

I'm new to the MK part of the TPF.
I'm looking for a black hamilton for my sisters birthday...
Can someone authenticate this bag for me?

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...ccf514b11788e5504db095&previousAction=asqSent

It's a dutch site, I hope that's ok...

Thank you!!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Hi beautiful ladies! 
I wanted an opinion on this website my dad found. My mom wants a Hamilton for Mothers Day but I would hate for her to have a fake. He's convinced this site is real but I don't think it is. LOL.
Thanks in advance!

http://www.michaelkorskors-outlet.com/


----------



## Luba87

jazzyj1021 said:


> Hi beautiful ladies!
> I wanted an opinion on this website my dad found. My mom wants a Hamilton for Mothers Day but I would hate for her to have a fake. He's convinced this site is real but I don't think it is. LOL.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.michaelkorskors-outlet.com/


 
It's fake


----------



## Luba87

crazyboutcoach said:


> Nevermind ladies I took my bag to Dillards where they had the same exact bag & both the SA & myself could see that it was indeed authentic! I love my bag! It is my 1st MK!


 
 Good to hear! I took a look at the listing and it does seem to be A-Okay! Enjoy your MK


----------



## Luba87

misscherishcc said:


> hi ladies pls authenticate this mk jet set luggage. sorry for the quality of the pic. thanks ladies. xoxo..


 
looks all right


----------



## iwasborn2shop

please authenticate. thank you
item name: hamilton
seller: yayendij
item no. 390573081752
link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Michael...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5aeff84498


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Luba87 said:


> Good to hear! I took a look at the listing and it does seem to be A-Okay! Enjoy your MK


 
Thank you very much! Lol, I just bought a MK duffle bag to take with me on vcation this summer so I guess I am already an addict!  Next on my wishlist will be a Hamilton North South tote either in woven leather, ostrich embossed or metallic whipstitched!


----------



## plushlife

Can you guys help me to authenticate this?  I bought this purse from eBay.... I know I know...risk risk, but it looks legit.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290897230451


----------



## plushlife

Bump



plushlife said:


> Can you guys help me to authenticate this?  I bought this purse from eBay.... I know I know...risk risk, but it looks legit.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290897230451


----------



## Waffle65

plushlife said:


> Can you guys help me to authenticate this?  I bought this purse from eBay.... I know I know...risk risk, but it looks legit.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290897230451



It looks good to me.


----------



## plushlife

Thanks, I just got it in the mail today and it's definitely legit, the leather smell alone did it, lol.


----------



## Glenichka

Hi Guys, I'm desperately needing ur help right now, my neighbor is selling me her bag and swears its a real MK saffiano Hamilton. She said her mom bought it in US which I know it's true her mom is in US, but only that part. Thank you for any of your help... She's selling it to me for 200$...


----------



## fieldsinspring

Looks absolutely authentic to me. Great price!  



Glenichka said:


> Hi Guys, I'm desperately needing ur help right now, my neighbor is selling me her bag and swears its a real MK saffiano Hamilton. She said her mom bought it in US which I know it's true her mom is in US, but only that part. Thank you for any of your help... She's selling it to me for 200$...


----------



## Glenichka

Thank you so much for that reply, material is really good. I'm just a bit worried of the stamping


----------



## Floor

Hi girls,

I have the opportunity to buy this bag, but I'm not 100% sure whether its a authentic bag...
Can someone take a look at it?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Tia_

Can someone authenticate this piece for me? thanks!

Item Name: MK Hamilton Navy w/ gold hardware
Ad Id: 470298425
Ad Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...l-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Tote-W0QQAdIdZ470298425
Pictures:


----------



## ohbutdarling

Nevermind - got it.


----------



## Tia_

Here's the first photo that isn't showing from my previous post. thanks again!


----------



## sogoodwow

Hi there, 

Could anyone help authenticate this bag for me? I let my gal pal stay with me while she was in between places and she gave this white MK bag to me as a thank you. Was hoping to sell it but don't want to look like a fool if it is a replica. Any input would be tremendously appreciated!
-SoGoodWow

View attachment 2151841



View attachment 2151847


View attachment 2151849


----------



## Luba87

Hi! The lining is usually with smaller MK in a circle. That doesn't look like the right lining. I'd ask her where she got the bag and if she still has the receipt.




Tia_ said:


> Can someone authenticate this piece for me? thanks!
> 
> Item Name: MK Hamilton Navy w/ gold hardware
> Ad Id: 470298425
> Ad Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...l-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Tote-W0QQAdIdZ470298425
> Pictures:


----------



## Floor

Floor said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I have the opportunity to buy this bag, but I'm not 100% sure whether its a authentic bag...
> Can someone take a look at it?
> 
> Thank you very much!



Friendly bump with some additional pics


----------



## Luba87

Floor said:


> Friendly bump with some additional pics
> 
> View attachment 2153376
> 
> 
> View attachment 2153377
> 
> 
> View attachment 2153378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2153379


 

All looks good!


----------



## Floor

Luba87 said:


> All looks good!



Thank you very much! I can buy this bag for $185, so I'm happy


----------



## PurseSlave

Hi ladies! 

I have been dying for an Astrid Large Satchel in red. I am not too familiar with MK bags, so your help would be tremendously appreciated (especially since it's on eBay). 

Thank you!

Item: MICHAEL KORS ASTRID LARGE LEATHER CLARET SATCHEL NEW WITH TAG
Seller: applehomeaccents
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...ARET-SATCHEL-NEW-TAG-/261200448742#vi-content


----------



## fieldsinspring

These are fake 



msbeautychef said:


> Hi everyone! Was browsing through an online shop on facebook and deciding which MK bag to buy. Wasn't sure about the authenticity so was hoping you could help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pauii

Hi! Do you think these are real?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Mi...ltDomain_211&hash=item232a4fd7b2#ht_562wt_922

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Mi...ltDomain_211&hash=item232a4fe649#ht_500wt_922

TIA!


----------



## Luba87

pauii said:


> Hi! Do you think these are real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Mi...ltDomain_211&hash=item232a4fd7b2#ht_562wt_922
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Mi...ltDomain_211&hash=item232a4fe649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> TIA!


 
 I'd be weary of this seller - very little feedback and one person accuses them of having another profile, which has 19 negative reviews.


----------



## Luba87

PurseSlave said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have been dying for an Astrid Large Satchel in red. I am not too familiar with MK bags, so your help would be tremendously appreciated (especially since it's on eBay).
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: MICHAEL KORS ASTRID LARGE LEATHER CLARET SATCHEL NEW WITH TAG
> Seller: applehomeaccents
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...ARET-SATCHEL-NEW-TAG-/261200448742#vi-content


 
Looks good to me!


----------



## PurseSlave

Luba87 said:


> Looks good to me!



Thank you!


----------



## pauii

Luba87 said:


> I'd be weary of this seller - very little feedback and one person accuses them of having another profile, which has 19 negative reviews.



I just checked the feedbacks, and you're right. Too bad. Thank you!


----------



## Bullymd

hi im planning to buy this online, need some help authenticating it before i decide to buy, seller says its a MK bedford bowling satchel, hoping for some feedback, thank you very much =) 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/95326108@N08/8684258818/in/photostream


----------



## SeeOurtney

Yay my turn...authenticate plz


----------



## teerash

I know little about Michael Kors authenticity, so hopefully these pics show enough.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac42514fc
Seller: overover2
Item: Michael Kors Hamilton E/W satchel mocha ostrich NWT
Number: 321118344444


----------



## raider69

Can someone please authenticate this MK bag. I have never seen this leather before. I asked the seller if it was real and she said yes, but there are things that don't look as if they are real to me.  Please let me know. 
ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...376?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4172c6b530


----------



## Monterra

It is very off-putting (the engraved logo), yes, and the seller has only one 1 feedback. I would be vary.


----------



## qlove823

Hi! Just bought this bag from DSW and I looooove it, but I came home and realized it was missing a hang logo tag, which I know people steal and sell on ebay (makes me so mad!) which got me googling, to see whether I liked it enough to contact Michael kors and ask for a replacement. While I was googling I realized I couldn't actually find this bag. There is the same exact one with a magnet closure (mine zips) and then a zip one with a slightly different shape (dips down for your elbow as opposed to slouching) and 2 handles. Mine seems to be a hybrid of the two. Just want to be 1000% sure it's legit  I'm kind of in love with her  and as long as its real I think my hybrid is perfect - I like the shape and slouchy-ness, but love that it zips securely. Ok I'm rambling. Thoughts??

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30768170@N06/sets/72157633389376375/


----------



## aydian

Hi Ladies,

I'm dying to buy Selma bag  and this is my first time buy MK bag..
I found below website but not sure whether its a genuine or a fake as the price is cheaper than MK website.
http://www.outletsmichaelkors2013.com/michael-kors-large-selma-topzip-satchel-tan-p-714.html

Is anyone know about the website above????
Thankssss


----------



## Monterra

aydian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm dying to buy Selma bag  and this is my first time buy MK bag..
> I found below website but not sure whether its a genuine or a fake as the price is cheaper than MK website.
> http://www.outletsmichaelkors2013.com/michael-kors-large-selma-topzip-satchel-tan-p-714.html
> 
> Is anyone know about the website above????
> Thankssss


 
Fake! 

Try michaelkors.com, Macys or Nodrstroms....


----------



## rdsayles

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to Purse Forum and was hoping to get some advice. I recently came across a Michael Kors wristlet that I'd like to use as a phone case & wallet. I've provided additional info below to authenticate. All suggestions are welcome as I'm new to online shopping for designer brands. Thanks in advance. 

Item:  Michael Kors Zip Wallet Case for iPhone 5/4S/4 MK Monogram Brown
Listing number: 171035069802
Seller: solinari13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael...t=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cases&hash=item27d27c0d6a


Thanks


----------



## Fab Fashionista

Hi all!

I am usually over in the coach forum but wanting to branch out a bit.  Found this on Bon . . . does anyone recognize it?  I am also wondering if it may be an outlet bag?  TIA!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Cute-Black-Michael-Kors-Classic-Tote-Handbag/113193981


----------



## teerash

Fab Fashionista said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am usually over in the coach forum but wanting to branch out a bit.  Found this on Bon . . . does anyone recognize it?  I am also wondering if it may be an outlet bag?  TIA!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Cute-Black-Michael-Kors-Classic-Tote-Handbag/113193981



Hi! I'm not familiar enough with MK to authenticate, but I just wanted to add that the fact that there are 4 of these available from one seller and the seller is shipping from out of the country throws up some red flags!


----------



## Kajleen

Hi ladies, I'm newbie in v MK bags. Can you please authenticate this Jet Set Travel Tote from ebay listing? The auction is over now but I'm winner and I would like be sure before payment. Thank you so much 

There is link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...Yq5jmk7gAT2Uixok%2FBA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## chev

Hi, Im new here. would someone be able to please help me authenticate this michael kors bag i am wanting to purchase of ebay.
here is the link to it. Thankyou  

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## f743

pasame tu correo por favor necesto hablar contigo, es uurgente


----------



## Yellowdoll

Please help. I want to buy this MK from an online seller. Please authenticate. Thank you very much! My first MK if ever


----------



## Bayou Minou

Hi all!

I just got in these two MK bags I recently won on ebay.  They seem authentic, yet they don't.  The lining appears to be a nice thick cotton lining.  It's not the signature MK lining.  Both bags have something that was written inside a pocket in a black marker and then blacked out.  Also, the piece of leather that is holding the handles seems a bit weak to me.

Do these bags look familier to anyone here?  If need be, I can take some pictures of them myself and post.

Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Michael-Kors-Black-Shoulder-Purse-/261205340047?nma=true&si=g8BAdX7hnlKdfRPWebt0XmzLMho%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Michael-Kors-White-Shoulder-Purse-/261205339613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd10d2ddd&nma=true&si=g8BAdX7hnlKdfRPWebt0XmzLMho%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Bayou Minou said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just got in these two MK bags I recently won on ebay.  They seem authentic, yet they don't.  The lining appears to be a nice thick cotton lining.  It's not the signature MK lining.  Both bags have something that was written inside a pocket in a black marker and then blacked out.  Also, the piece of leather that is holding the handles seems a bit weak to me.
> 
> Do these bags look familier to anyone here?  If need be, I can take some pictures of them myself and post.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 
I have been an avid collector of designer handbags for the past decade and one thing I would strongly suggest is to have a detailed description for any bag you are considering buying.  Every bag has a Style Number and Model Name.  While I cannot say for sure, these bags just do not seem up to the quality of MK, inside or out in my opinion.  I would need more details before I even decided to purchase them.  Good luck.


----------



## kimberlywy

Hello! I would appreciate it if somebody could authenticate this for me. This is a Michael Kors Bedford in pink ostrich. I purchased it off a family friend who sells authentic handbags. Sadly, I had the unfortunate event of one of the hardware letters come off after my 4th use. As I asked for her to get me the missing h/w or at least provide me with the original tags so I could purchase the part I need from a flagship store, her supplier turned me down and wants nothing to do with it. 

This is why I am trying to get this purse authenticated. Unfortunately MK would not issue me the part being that I didn't buy it from the store. 

Thanks for whoever could help me.


----------



## kimberlywy

Fab Fashionista said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am usually over in the coach forum but wanting to branch out a bit.  Found this on Bon . . . does anyone recognize it?  I am also wondering if it may be an outlet bag?  TIA!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Cute-Black-Michael-Kors-Classic-Tote-Handbag/113193981



Hi there! I'm not familiar with this model, nor have I seen that kind of hardware used on any of their bags. Not too sure if this is authentic but I thought I'd provide my feedback.


----------



## kimberlywy

msbeautychef said:


> Hi everyone! Was browsing through an online shop on facebook and deciding which MK bag to buy. Wasn't sure about the authenticity so was hoping you could help. Thanks in advance!



Pretty colors but to me the spacing on the letters are too close, so I'm kind of skeptical.


----------



## Luba87

kimberlywy said:


> View attachment 2175596
> View attachment 2175598
> 
> 
> Hello! I would appreciate it if somebody could authenticate this for me. This is a Michael Kors Bedford in pink ostrich. I purchased it off a family friend who sells authentic handbags. Sadly, I had the unfortunate event of one of the hardware letters come off after my 4th use. As I asked for her to get me the missing h/w or at least provide me with the original tags so I could purchase the part I need from a flagship store, her supplier turned me down and wants nothing to do with it.
> 
> This is why I am trying to get this purse authenticated. Unfortunately MK would not issue me the part being that I didn't buy it from the store.
> 
> Thanks for whoever could help me.


 

I looked online and seems like the Bedford in pink ostrsich has a different MK charm. Have a look: 

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...essy-Tote-Electric-Pink-Ostrich/prod13260038/

So it may be a fake unfortunately... I'd recommend you try to find more pics online and compare the lining, hardware, etc.


----------



## Luba87

Bayou Minou said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just got in these two MK bags I recently won on ebay.  They seem authentic, yet they don't.  The lining appears to be a nice thick cotton lining.  It's not the signature MK lining.  Both bags have something that was written inside a pocket in a black marker and then blacked out.  Also, the piece of leather that is holding the handles seems a bit weak to me.
> 
> Do these bags look familier to anyone here?  If need be, I can take some pictures of them myself and post.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 
I have never seen anything like those bags at MK. 

They might be very old models, but the listing says "used once"....


----------



## fashionista77

[FONT=&quot]Item Name:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Michael Kors [/FONT]
Seller: Received from friend
Who took the pictures: I took the pictures
History of the bag: friend did not provide any information about the bag


----------



## Yellowdoll

Yellowdoll said:


> Please help. I want to buy this MK from an online seller. Please authenticate. Thank you very much! My first MK if ever



Can someone please authenticate the yellow stripes tote I have posted? I have doubts on it based on the photos I checked on the net, but would really appreciate your expertise on this. Thanks a lot!


----------



## leasul2003

Fab Fashionista said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am usually over in the coach forum but wanting to branch out a bit.  Found this on Bon . . . does anyone recognize it?  I am also wondering if it may be an outlet bag?  TIA!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Cute-Black-Michael-Kors-Classic-Tote-Handbag/113193981


 
I'm not an expert but, I have bought a lot of MK bags and seen even more. I have never seen that MK style or even anything remotely similar to it. And the price is a definitely a red flag. Personally, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## leasul2003

Yellowdoll said:


> Can someone please authenticate the yellow stripes tote I have posted? I have doubts on it based on the photos I checked on the net, but would really appreciate your expertise on this. Thanks a lot!


 
Can you give more details on the listing? How did you find them online? Is it eBay? What is their feedback? Price? Is it too good to be true?


----------



## Yellowdoll

leasul2003 said:


> Can you give more details on the listing? How did you find them online? Is it eBay? What is their feedback? Price? Is it too good to be true?



Hi. I'm sorry for not following the rules for authentication [posting]. Thank you for taking time to reply on my query.


I found this online seller on FB, a friend referred it to me: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.364741133634292.1073741840.100002952251285&type=3

Price: $250

The pictures are attached on my prior posting (i think the page before this).

Thank you very much!


----------



## opey

^^ please take a long walk to an MK outlet 
those are chinaman fakes


----------



## leasul2003

Yellowdoll said:


> Hi. I'm sorry for not following the rules for authentication [posting]. Thank you for taking time to reply on my query.
> 
> 
> I found this online seller on FB, a friend referred it to me: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.364741133634292.1073741840.100002952251285&type=3
> 
> Price: $250
> 
> The pictures are attached on my prior posting (i think the page before this).
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
I tend to agree with previous poster about walking away from this one. First red flag for me is that it's a seller on FB? Second, there are only 13 followers for this person/store. If I'm buying on line I do a lot of research before I buy. And if I get the gut feeling that something isn't right, I walk away. Plus, I never bougt online until I was familiar enough with MK to know what to look for in authenticity vs a knockoff.


----------



## SeeOurtney

Yellowdoll said:


> Hi. I'm sorry for not following the rules for authentication [posting]. Thank you for taking time to reply on my query.
> 
> 
> I found this online seller on FB, a friend referred it to me: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.364741133634292.1073741840.100002952251285&type=3
> 
> Price: $250
> 
> The pictures are attached on my prior posting (i think the page before this).
> 
> Thank you very much!



Where did the pictures you posted earlier come from? The ones of that bag on the FB album are stock pictures, not the ones you shared earlier...I won't buy anything online if they're only posting stock pictures. Absolutely Zero way to tell the true condition of the bag, or authenticate even remotely that way...


----------



## Artois

Hi, could someone authenticate these for me? It would be my first MK bags 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221225174546?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171037448004?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## aims2222

Hi Ladies,
I purchased this Michael Kors bag at the last minute on an ebay auction. I didn't realize that there could be fakes out there so I wanted to be sure this one was the real deal. Seller has good feedback and history of selling a lot of Coach. All authenticity markings seem to be there, my only real concerns are the stitching color (most of the Astor handbags I've compared this one to have the same color stitching as the leather- maybe that wasn't the case with the older styles?), and the studs have discolorations- they are supposed to be silver, but show gold tarnish on most (again, maybe because this is an older style?). TIA!!!


----------



## sogoodwow

Hello,
Could anyone help authenticate this bag for me? I let my gal pal stay with me while she was in between places and she gave this white MK bag to me as a thank you. Was hoping to sell it but don't want to look like a fool if it is a replica. Any input would be tremendously appreciated!
-SoGoodWow


----------



## AlannahMae

Hi all, been eyeing this Hamilton for awhile now. Not sure if it's the real deal or not. Can't seem to find it on any MK archives. Living in Indonesia makes it difficult to get MKs. This one is on offer at an online shop on FB. Would appreciate if you could authenticate this model for me. Thanks!


----------



## teerash

AlannahMae said:


> Hi all, been eyeing this Hamilton for awhile now. Not sure if it's the real deal or not. Can't seem to find it on any MK archives. Living in Indonesia makes it difficult to get MKs. This one is on offer at an online shop on FB. Would appreciate if you could authenticate this model for me. Thanks!



It is a real model, although these look like stock photos. Lastcall.com has them on sale.


----------



## sogoodwow

Hello,

Could anyone help authenticate this bag for me? I let my gal pal stay with me while she was in between places and she gave this white MK bag to me as a thank you. Was hoping to sell it but don't want to look like a fool if it is a replica. Any input would be tremendously appreciated!

-SoGoodWow


----------



## KCeboKing

Hello!!! Wondering if someone could please authenticate these two wallets for me! I am looking for a MK wallet to use when I use my MK bags. TIA!! 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=350790285004&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=92007247522

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121107724882&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=42169429850


----------



## kimberlywy

KCeboKing said:


> Hello!!! Wondering if someone could please authenticate these two wallets for me! I am looking for a MK wallet to use when I use my MK bags. TIA!!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=350790285004&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=92007247522
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121107724882&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=42169429850



Not sure about the first one, but the second one isn't authentic.


----------



## opey

Yellowdoll said:


> Please help. I want to buy this MK from an online seller. Please authenticate. Thank you very much! My first MK if ever



This is tough 
the letters are crooked so id say no but..


----------



## KCeboKing

kimberlywy said:


> Not sure about the first one, but the second one isn't authentic.



Thank you kimberlywy!

Can anyone help me out with the first one? I have re linked it below!  Thanks! 







KCeboKing said:


> Hello!!! Wondering if someone could please authenticate these two wallets for me! I am looking for a MK wallet to use when I use my MK bags. TIA!!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=350790285004&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=92007247522
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121107724882&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=42169429850


----------



## Luba87

KCeboKing said:


> Thank you kimberlywy!
> 
> Can anyone help me out with the first one? I have re linked it below!  Thanks!


 
Both are fake. The seller for the first wallet has  lot of fakes in their store...


----------



## KCeboKing

Luba87 said:


> Both are fake. The seller for the first wallet has  lot of fakes in their store...



Thanks!!! I will take them off my watch list and keep on looking. Maybe I will check a tjmaxx... they sometimes have MK bags, so maybe a wallet too!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Is it just me or is this person a huge scammer?  I can't figure out what the bidding is for.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fashion-MK-Bags-Michael-Kors-Womens-Handbags-Jet-Set-Travel-Travel-NWT-Bags-/330923832395?pt=Wallet&hash=item4d0c98f44b

KCeboKing definitely check TJ Maxx.  I've seen lots of Kors bags there lately.


----------



## sundriedlacquer

Can you guys authenticate this Michael Michael Kors bag please? And if it is real, tell me what you know about it? Thanks 

If you want better photos I can take better photos once my camera is charged, these are just iphone photos. 














The tag on this is embedded in the leather and says MICHAEL Michael Kors, everything else including hardware says Michael Kors


----------



## Yellowdoll

opey said:


> This is tough
> the letters are crooked so id say no but..



that's what i first noticed, too. thanks so much!


----------



## Yellowdoll

leasul2003 said:


> I tend to agree with previous poster about walking away from this one. First red flag for me is that it's a seller on FB? Second, there are only 13 followers for this person/store. If I'm buying on line I do a lot of research before I buy. And if I get the gut feeling that something isn't right, I walk away. Plus, I never bougt online until I was familiar enough with MK to know what to look for in authenticity vs a knockoff.



thanks for your insights. i definitely agree with you. I am planning to go to an MK store to check this tote. I also researched some MK purses online and consulted with you guys. I really have doubts on this item.  the only reason I'm giving this seller a chance is because a friend of mine is a partner to this business. she doesn't guarantee authenticity on her own claim, but gives a promise only from what her business partner relays to her. 

Your opinion and authenticity review is a great help. Thank you very much!


----------



## paradisepanda

hi. please authenticate this bag for me.. help!! because i really doubt it's authenticity!


----------



## opey

paradisepanda said:


> hi. please authenticate this bag for me.. help!! because i really doubt it's authenticity!



Im sorry, I believe that is the wrong shape and those letters are the wrong font and sizing


----------



## sghor079

Hi ladies! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?

Seller: sugarbearnyc
Item name: Michael Kors Skorpios
Item number: 271207688425
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271207688425?redirect=mobile

TIA!


----------



## paradisepanda

opey said:


> Im sorry, I believe that is the wrong shape and those letters are the wrong font and sizing



thank you... the model i got is mk jet set travel tote large also known as medium....
how do we know it's wrong shape? i've a feeling it is a fake..any other indicators,..? the seller wont refund me unless i can really proof it's fake..:/ but i don't have a MK outlet in my area to go to and compare with the actual merchandise..  *sadddddddddddddddddddd*


----------



## andrawes08

Could I have some help authenticating this bag?
The leather and stitching look good, but I haven't seen a Michael Kors bag with this lining before, it's usually the circle around the MK one. There is obviously a scratch on it, it's used, just wondering if it's authentic

Inside

Outside

Detail


----------



## Nomii

Hi guys. I found an amazing MK bag on some blog but there was not model on it. Oh and I'm sorry if this is wrong thread, but I could not find "indentify this Mk bag" etc. 

So here is the link: http://aijaa.com/eQeZx7 

It looks so much like LV Alma and I have been drooling for that bag a long time, maybe this could replace it for a while  So do you know the model of this bag or is this just some Chinese fake model?


----------



## mxw

andrawes08 said:


> Could I have some help authenticating this bag?
> The leather and stitching look good, but I haven't seen a Michael Kors bag with this lining before, it's usually the circle around the MK one. There is obviously a scratch on it, it's used, just wondering if it's authentic
> 
> Inside
> 
> Outside
> 
> Detail


I wouldn't worry too much about the lining. My MK crossbody bag has the same lining. That bag looks like an older model because of the name plate, and it looks pretty good overall.


----------



## AlannahMae

Just thought I'd share what a fake Hamilton might look like.


----------



## baiyishang

Beware, there are lots of fake Michael Kors Selma Satchel on ebay.   Those are selling around $200, the handle and long strap are wrapped with plastic wrapper.


----------



## julietrann

can anyone authenticate this bag for me?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Large-Se...482?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2d0d3432


----------



## mau co

hi... new here in the forum and looking at this MK bag in ebay.
can someone help authenticate this bag for me please? TIA! 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Mich...omain_211&hash=item460f8edbb7#ht_13236wt_1002


----------



## deminah

Hi, a friend is asking for me to sell these but before i do so, please authenticate... I'm super doubtful of their authenticity.

*MK Jet Set Travel Tote*


----------



## Luba87

deminah said:


> Hi, a friend is asking for me to sell these but before i do so, please authenticate... I'm super doubtful of their authenticity.
> 
> *MK Jet Set Travel Tote*


 
Is the interior coated canvas too? It's supposed to be cloth... And the plaque with the Est 1981 looks off. Ususally it's just printed on the cloth.


----------



## deminah

Another one.
Michael Kors Crossbody

























http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/deminah88/media/20130521_200737_zpsc68c490d.jpg.html


----------



## deminah

Luba87 said:


> Is the interior coated canvas too? It's supposed to be cloth... And the plaque with the Est 1981 looks off. Ususally it's just printed on the cloth.


That's what i thought too  yep it's also pvc inside
Here's what authentic looks like right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...307?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4a1459b


----------



## Luba87

deminah said:


> That's what i thought too  yep it's also pvc inside
> Here's what authentic looks like right?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...307?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4a1459b


 
yeah that one looks more like it...


----------



## deminah

Luba87 said:


> yeah that one looks more like it...


Thanks!!!  can u also look at the other bag i posted pls?


----------



## Luba87

deminah said:


> Thanks!!!  can u also look at the other bag i posted pls?


 
I can't tell which bag it is from the pics. But seems like it's not the best craftsmanship like you've noticed yourself, so it's pointing to a fake.


----------



## deminah

Luba87 said:


> I can't tell which bag it is from the pics. But seems like it's not the best craftsmanship like you've noticed yourself, so it's pointing to a fake.




oops sorry about that, my 9th photo was restricted by the forum. here's the bag


----------



## deminah

The inside of this bag is satin-ish. it's a smooth fabric that's a bit shiny


----------



## Luba87

deminah said:


> oops sorry about that, my 9th photo was restricted by the forum. here's the bag



yup, looks fake.


----------



## mau co

hi.. need help autheticating this bag i saw in ebay. thank in advance!
ebay seller: yayendij


----------



## mau co

sorry, my previous posts with the links didn't work..
here's the pic of the MK bag... please help me authenticate this. thanks!!


----------



## mau co

here are more pics....


----------



## deminah

i've followed yayendij for a long time and all i can say is she sells fake longchamp and guess bags. if a seller mixes fake in her merchandise, that pretty much says a lot about her.
I believe she is also the online seller in fb known as Bags R Us 
https://www.facebook.com/bagsrus


----------



## deminah

See this thread, another member warned another buyer about yayendij
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-635.html


----------



## deminah

This too
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...hamp-please-refer-to-1st-post-224270-309.html


----------



## mau co

deminah said:


> i've followed yayendij for a long time and all i can say is she sells fake longchamp and guess bags. if a seller mixes fake in her merchandise, that pretty much says a lot about her.
> I believe she is also the online seller in fb known as Bags R Us
> https://www.facebook.com/bagsrus



hi.. thanks for the helpful infos. i'm not sure if they're the same seller. different mobile numbers are posted on their sites. 
as for bags r us, a number of my friends have already purchased there and so far, there are no problems with their bags.
thanks again!


----------



## mau co

putting the seller aside, can we say that the bag is authentic?


----------



## paradisepanda

paradisepanda said:


> hi. please authenticate this bag for me.. help!! because i really doubt it's authenticity!



please...can someone share more info with this bag? i just bought it.. all the hardware has MK on it but something about it looks way off.. the strap looks longer than normal right????!! or is it that i am paranoid...please help


----------



## mau co

paradisepanda said:


> please...can someone share more info with this bag? i just bought it.. all the hardware has MK on it but something about it looks way off.. the strap looks longer than normal right????!! or is it that i am paranoid...please help



i'm not sure but my friend has the same bag and there are differences in the tag and letters... someone also posted a few pages bag that the letters are a bit crooked...


----------



## Luba87

paradisepanda said:


> please...can someone share more info with this bag? i just bought it.. all the hardware has MK on it but something about it looks way off.. the strap looks longer than normal right????!! or is it that i am paranoid...please help


 
Can you post a pics of the inside, but not too close up? Or just compare the inside to the picture on the MK website:

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...-Travel-Logo-Medium-Travel-Tote/prod13700008/

It's hard to tell...


----------



## sghor079

Need some help authenticating a Michael Kors Skorpios that I posted help for a little while ago. Please refer to post #941 on page 63.


----------



## ch1014

They don't want to be liable in case it is a knock off.  Does anyone know where I can buy Michael Kors handbags at wholesale prices? Genuine ones, of course.

Thanks.


----------



## paradisepanda

Luba87 said:


> Can you post a pics of the inside, but not too close up? Or just compare the inside to the picture on the MK website:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...-Travel-Logo-Medium-Travel-Tote/prod13700008/
> 
> It's hard to tell...



ok.here are all the pics..
it has YKK zipper though that may not be  a good proof of authenticity... and MK lininng in the pockets.. please take a look.. thank you so much!


----------



## mariascala

Hello TPF!

Can someone help me authenticate either of these listings??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190845035818&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350799120643&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

THANKS!


----------



## Luba87

paradisepanda said:


> ok.here are all the pics..
> it has YKK zipper though that may not be  a good proof of authenticity... and MK lininng in the pockets.. please take a look.. thank you so much!


 

I'm pretty sure it's fake, but I can't pinpoint exact proofs. Do both clapssay Michael Kors on them? The clasp is too long, the pockets seem to be a weirdshape, the stitching is off. But I can't say FOR SURE because everything that Ilook for to compare is the same as the real stuff, except slightly"off".

It's a tough one and I feel bad for you! I would file "significantlynot as described" with ebay and see if you can get a refund that way?


----------



## KrispyKHAY

mau co said:


> hi.. thanks for the helpful infos. i'm not sure if they're the same seller. different mobile numbers are posted on their sites.
> as for bags r us, a number of my friends have already purchased there and so far, there are no problems with their bags.
> thanks again!



What are the brands that your friends purchased from bags r us? I know her burberry, givenchy, and prada bags are fake. I'm not sure with her other bags especially MK.


----------



## Luba87

mariascala said:


> Hello TPF!
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate either of these listings??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190845035818&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350799120643&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> THANKS!


 
I am not sure about the first one, but second I'm concerned. Seller has a few negative feedbacks saying the purses were replicas and I also looked at a Zip top Jet Set that they're selling and it's not authetentic.


----------



## mariascala

Luba87 said:


> I am not sure about the first one, but second I'm concerned. Seller has a few negative feedbacks saying the purses were replicas and I also looked at a Zip top Jet Set that they're selling and it's not authetentic.


awesome, thank you so much!!


----------



## JenBenJen83

Hello there!

New member here, wondering if someone would kindly authenticate these two MK wallets I'm watching on eBay?

#1 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290920621140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

#2 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350660747230?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller of the second one has great feedback overall. But, some buyers left feedback saying their items looked 'very realistic', or 'looks legit' etc.

This suggests they were advertised as knock offs in the first place though as the buyers are happy.

The second wallet is, however, listed as authentic not a replica.

Any thoughts?

Many thanks in advance x


----------



## paradisepanda

Luba87 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's fake, but I can't pinpoint exact proofs. Do both clapssay Michael Kors on them? The clasp is too long, the pockets seem to be a weirdshape, the stitching is off. But I can't say FOR SURE because everything that Ilook for to compare is the same as the real stuff, except slightly"off".
> 
> It's a tough one and I feel bad for you! I would file "significantlynot as described" with ebay and see if you can get a refund that way?



i know right...i looked at all the guides... both clasps have Michael Kors on them.. i agree.. i can't say for sure it's fake because there's no significant difference other than the strap..and when i confronted the seller they said some are outlet products and the finishing may vary from boutique items... well. they're not entertaining my mails anymore.. and worst part is i paid via fund transfer via online banking.. oh well, expensive lesson... luckily it's not LV..


----------



## Luba87

paradisepanda said:


> i know right...i looked at all the guides... both clasps have Michael Kors on them.. i agree.. i can't say for sure it's fake because there's no significant difference other than the strap..and when i confronted the seller they said some are outlet products and the finishing may vary from boutique items... well. they're not entertaining my mails anymore.. and worst part is i paid via fund transfer via online banking.. oh well, expensive lesson... luckily it's not LV..


you know what, just use it and try to enjoy it... If we can't tell after close scrutiny, then no one can tell!! 
Who knows, it may be real but just not perfectly made! MK is not always perfect, even the stuff I've gotten at the store.


----------



## paradisepanda

Luba87 said:


> you know what, just use it and try to enjoy it... If we can't tell after close scrutiny, then no one can tell!!
> Who knows, it may be real but just not perfectly made! MK is not always perfect, even the stuff I've gotten at the store.



haha..thank you so much for your time  next time, i'll drive 4hrs to MK store and avoid this headache.. thank you~~~


----------



## sghor079

sghor079 said:


> hi ladies! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Seller: Sugarbearnyc
> item name: Michael kors skorpios
> item number: 271207688425
> url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271207688425?redirect=mobile
> 
> tia!


bump


----------



## Luba87

sghor079 said:


> bump


Looks legit to me!


----------



## JenBenJen83

Just a friendly bump!

Thank you 



JenBenJen83 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> New member here, wondering if someone would kindly authenticate these two MK wallets I'm watching on eBay?
> 
> #1 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290920621140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> #2 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350660747230?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> The seller of the second one has great feedback overall. But, some buyers left feedback saying their items looked 'very realistic', or 'looks legit' etc.
> 
> This suggests they were advertised as knock offs in the first place though as the buyers are happy.
> 
> The second wallet is, however, listed as authentic not a replica.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Many thanks in advance x


----------



## mau co

KrispyKHAY said:


> What are the brands that your friends purchased from bags r us? I know her burberry, givenchy, and prada bags are fake. I'm not sure with her other bags especially MK.



tori burch, and some of those that you mentioned... oh dear...


----------



## mau co

anyway, i need help authenticating this bag i'm watching in ebay... hope someone can help me. TIA! 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/171042874887?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2035wt_906


----------



## Laura88

http://www.harrods.com/product/selma-satchel/michael-michael-kors/s12-0401-076-MMK-193 
Can someone please confirm if 'tan' is the same as luggage?


----------



## aud123

Hi, Could someone please authenticate this for me please:

Item: Michael Kors Ladies cream leather handbag rare
Item no: 290919366971
Seller: Sunsetdreamsky
Link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290919366971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

Thank you


----------



## Luba87

aud123 said:


> Hi, Could someone please authenticate this for me please:
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Ladies cream leather handbag rare
> Item no: 290919366971
> Seller: Sunsetdreamsky
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290919366971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> Thank you


Looked up Delancy and the MK plaque is on the bottom. This one is on the top of the bag. I would pass...


----------



## aud123

Thank you.


----------



## opey

Luba87 said:


> Looked up Delancy and the MK plaque is on the bottom. This one is on the top of the bag. I would pass...



and do not give them your 200$!


----------



## mau co

mau co said:


> anyway, i need help authenticating this bag i'm watching in ebay... hope someone can help me. TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/171042874887?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2035wt_906



bump! help please!


----------



## aud123

Hi, spoke with seller again who is adamant this bag is genuine. She said that she bought it a few years ago in Macy's store. She also said that is why it is different to the current design which is much larger. She said it is a lovely bag, and sounds genuine, so I'm going to take a chance on it. Will let you know what it is like when I receive it.


----------



## tic44

Hi not sure if this is in the wrong place or someone can redirect me.. But is there are thread for watches ?? Thanks guys!


----------



## mariascala

Hey TPF-ers!

a few clutches in question, any advice would be welcomed!

https://poshmark.com/listing/51243ec36342800c0f009bce

https://poshmark.com/listing/515a865ebdb6003eb40004f8

Thanks again! Idk what I'd do without this website


----------



## af0103

Hi,  can you guys help me authenticate a MK bag


----------



## aud123

Well, received my vanilla Delancey satchel/ tote bag today, and very pleased with it. Stitching is good, leather trim around inside pockets, nice leather. It looks a quality product, and I have no doubt now that it is authentic. 

Also noticed different Delancey designs to mine and the current version. Noticed that they all have the same handles, which is half loop chain and leather, studs around the two sides of the bags, and the gold square metal plate at the front. They are on the bottom of the current design, but I have also seen them on other Delancey bags of a different design placed near the top.

So, don't always take for gospel the advice on here, as it can sometimes be wrong.


----------



## aud123

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281103682784?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Regarding my last post, just wanted to show another different design Dealancy with the trademark studs, metal plate and handles


----------



## ThaoH

Please help me out with this bag, is it authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MICHAEL...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af1e93603


----------



## Luba87

aud123 said:


> Well, received my vanilla Delancey satchel/ tote bag today, and very pleased with it. Stitching is good, leather trim around inside pockets, nice leather. It looks a quality product, and I have no doubt now that it is authentic.
> 
> Also noticed different Delancey designs to mine and the current version. Noticed that they all have the same handles, which is half loop chain and leather, studs around the two sides of the bags, and the gold square metal plate at the front. They are on the bottom of the current design, but I have also seen them on other Delancey bags of a different design placed near the top.
> 
> So, don't always take for gospel the advice on here, as it can sometimes be wrong.


 
As long as you're happy with it, it's all that matters 

Me personally, I wouldn't buy a bag on ebay or any other website where fakes could be sold, unless I see the* exact* same bag on a reputable site. Including the same exact placement for all hardware, plaques, chains, etc. Hence why I brought it to your attention.

But like I said, as long as you're happy!


----------



## 502037

Can somebody authenticate? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...ULDER-FLAP-COLOR-CADET-SOLD-OUT/111088882468?


----------



## jelly-baby

Could someone help with these two.  They are actually my sister's and she has sold them but the buyer is demanding a refund saying the purse is fake (I know for sure it isn't as she bought from MK concessions).  I can't go into detail as the buyer has opened a dispute but just wanted to have some back up on here for my sister if possible.

Item numbers: 130916072000 and 130916079036

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130916072000?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1587.l2649
and
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130916079036?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1587.l2649

user name: castles-closet

Thanks


----------



## neilboado

I bought this MK Turquoise Satchel in e-bay. The seller said that she bought it in Dillard's Dept Store in Chandler, Arizona and she is claiming it to be authentic with a Dillard's department store tag. What do you think?

Here is the link:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/111070417334?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_952wt_1139


----------



## neilboado

deminah said:


> i've followed yayendij for a long time and all i can say is she sells fake longchamp and guess bags. if a seller mixes fake in her merchandise, that pretty much says a lot about her.
> I believe she is also the online seller in fb known as Bags R Us
> https://www.facebook.com/bagsrus


And she really claims that all her listings are authentic. I'm from e-bay Philippines, too by the way


----------



## Majka87

Hi,

Please, can you help me authenticate this Hamilton bag and wallets? They look good to me, but I want to be sure  Thank you very much 

1. Hamilton http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...179&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=221236623507&

2. wallet http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...065&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=281117391514&

3. wallet http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...904&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=111090160772&

M.


----------



## Luba87

Majka87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please, can you help me authenticate this Hamilton bag and wallets? They look good to me, but I want to be sure  Thank you very much
> 
> 1. Hamilton http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...179&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=221236623507&
> 
> 2. wallet http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...065&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=281117391514&
> 
> 3. wallet http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...904&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=111090160772&
> 
> M.


 
Hi! First and second look good. The third I'm not sure about.


----------



## Luba87

neilboado said:


> I bought this MK Turquoise Satchel in e-bay. The seller said that she bought it in Dillard's Dept Store in Chandler, Arizona and she is claiming it to be authentic with a Dillard's department store tag. What do you think?
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/111070417334?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_952wt_1139


 
It looks legit! Love the colour. Post pics once you get it


----------



## Majka87

Luba87 said:


> Hi! First and second look good. The third I'm not sure about.


Thank you  I will stay away from the 3rd


----------



## neilboado

Luba87 said:


> It looks legit! Love the colour. Post pics once you get it


Yay! Thanks! As you saw, the seller has a lot of positive feedback and is very trustworthy. I so love the color and is very excited about it. This is my first MK purse, you know how it feels, right? LOL I'm so happy!  I will post pictures the moment it arrives. 

Thanks Luba87, I really appreciate your help, have a nice day!


----------



## Luba87

neilboado said:


> Yay! Thanks! As you saw, the seller has a lot of positive feedback and is very trustworthy. I so love the color and is very excited about it. This is my first MK purse, you know how it feels, right? LOL I'm so happy!  I will post pictures the moment it arrives.
> 
> Thanks Luba87, I really appreciate your help, have a nice day!


You're welcome  I love it too, I might go for a chain Grayson as my next purchase


----------



## neilboado

Luba87 said:


> You're welcome  I love it too, I might go for a chain Grayson as my next purchase


Really? That's nice! But I have a humble suggestion, why don't you try the Tangerine version of my MK Logo embossed satchel? I saw one in the Last Call by Neiman Marcus website, and its quite cheap. 

http://www.lastcall.com/p/Michael-b...am-Medium-Satchel-Bag-Tangerine/prod15760046/

P.S. Unfortunately the item is currently unavailable, but its really worth the wait.


----------



## MissShe

Hi, newbie here. I hope you could help authenticate this MK bag. None of the stores here in LA carry this anymore. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Mi...464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51adebac80


----------



## AksInLvoe

Hi, please authenticate this item for me:

Item: 
*NWT MICHAEL KORS SELMA STUD LG TZ SATCHEL PURSE MANDARIN SAFFIANO LEATHER $398*

Item no: 310678455951
Seller: jcw915
Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/31067845595...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1519wt_1142

Note: This style doesn't come with the side pocket.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Lala25

Can you guys help me authenticate a MK . I fell in love with it, i received it today & i think its not real


----------



## Lala25

This is the link 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221235721823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## scumone

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281117627200?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 

Could someone please take a look at this Selma and tell me if it is authentic?  Thank you!


----------



## nikky84

hi

does anyone know if this one would be authentic??? 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KAABR8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1M5EIC3PTHQ2U


----------



## Luba87

Lala25 said:


> This is the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221235721823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 
I don't think that's authtentic.


----------



## Luba87

nikky84 said:


> hi
> 
> does anyone know if this one would be authentic???
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KAABR8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1M5EIC3PTHQ2U


 
looks authentic to me, I had that bag in Luggage but sold it. It is a bit on the smaller side, just FYI


----------



## Auluna

Can someone help me!!can you authenticate this MK bag?? Is my first bag,i get it from online seller!!!says made in Indonesia,thank you for help!!






	

		
			
		

		
	
&#127872;&#127872;&#127872;


----------



## Auluna

&#127872;&#127872;can you authenticate my michael kors wallet??


----------



## kreynolds0113

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=380660231895


----------



## kreynolds0113

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=380660231895

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you!!!


----------



## k.matte

Auluna said:


> &#127872;&#127872;can you authenticate my michael kors wallet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221099
> View attachment 2221100
> View attachment 2221101
> View attachment 2221102
> View attachment 2221105


 
I am no expert but I have done tons of research on Michael kors I also own a fake and two real bags ! I know sounds strange my very first bag was a fake but I now always buy from Michael kors and from what I can see looks 100% REAL ! it has everything ! most fake wallets do not have the Michael kors written on the side. The only part that looks a little weird is actually the hardware that says Michael kors but I find that all of his stuff looks a little different especially compared to the place your purchase from whether it be an outlet, maceys or the stores in the malls


----------



## k.matte

Auluna said:


> Can someone help me!!can you authenticate this MK bag?? Is my first bag,i get it from online seller!!!says made in Indonesia,thank you for help!!
> View attachment 2221086
> View attachment 2221090
> View attachment 2221091
> View attachment 2221092
> View attachment 2221094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#127872;&#127872;&#127872;


 
Well I can tell you if its a replica its a damn good one ! my concerns are (I have this bag but I have the one with white instead of orange) is that a) there is no pocket inside which I have a few in mine and I don't know any Michael kors that doesn't have a pocket inside because this how most people determine whether its fake or not because there will be a little flap which will say MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS. I also have never seen tags inside like that which say made in Indonesia but honestly I own a fake one and real ones and my fake one is awesome no one ever knows


----------



## k.matte

Lala25 said:


> Can you guys help me authenticate a MK . I fell in love with it, i received it today & i think its not real


 
I was not able to see the bag seeing as you bought it I own this bag so I would be able to help you out if there are better pictures but just to let you know you can buy this bag in stores at almost the same price


----------



## tazfrk

k.matte said:


> Well I can tell you if its a replica its a damn good one ! my concerns are (I have this bag but I have the one with white instead of orange) is that a) there is no pocket inside which I have a few in mine and I don't know any Michael kors that doesn't have a pocket inside because this how most people determine whether its fake or not because there will be a little flap which will say MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS. I also have never seen tags inside like that which say made in Indonesia but honestly I own a fake one and real ones and my fake one is awesome no one ever knows


I purchased my MK at Macy's and it has the made in china tag inside but made of that same material like this one in the picture.


----------



## k.matte

tazfrk said:


> I purchased my MK at Macy's and it has the made in china tag inside but made of that same material like this one in the picture.


 
Oh ok gotcha ya I live in Canada so I bet its different one thing that makes it hard to tell what is real or not

and yes I have the exact bag as she does it looks identical but she has no pockets but that could just be from different places I know that when you buy from outlets and department they tend to look different compared to the actual stores


----------



## MissFaye

paradisepanda said:


> hi. please authenticate this bag for me.. help!! because i really doubt it's authenticity!



Hi! I am new to this forum. I am not an expert but the bag looks fake to me. I own the same bag in tangerine color. I believe one very easy give away to spot a fake bag is if the handles or the metals are covered in plastic. Authentic bags are never wrapped in plastic. The stitching also looks sloppy. The real saffiano leather looks more sturdy and it should be able to stand up nicely on its own. Moreover, the bottom of an authentic MK saffiano tote doesn't have stitching. This is the biggest factor on why in my opinion, judging from the pics you provided, the bag is sadly not authentic  HTH.


----------



## odin

hi  i need ya expert help  i wanna buy me this purse....but not sure if its real, i trust the lady who selling it but ya never know....since i cant find this purse no where in the internet.......ty for u help  
https://poshmark.com/listing/51b6e7622e9a261eec00bf6f


----------



## odin

Anyone maybe know..pretty pls  ty


----------



## k.matte

Well to be honest why would you pay almost the same price as it is in the store and second I have never seen a Michael kors bag without the interior have some kind of logo of Michael kors. To me the thing that people look for in the bag she didn't post any pictures of it such as the buckles where Michael kors puts his logos, a little patch in the bag where it would say Michael Michael kors. If you are going to buy it I suggest you ask her for better pictures showing the inside as well some other part of that bag besides the little chain on the outside that anyone can buy from Michael kors


----------



## Auluna

Thank you for the answer! @K.matte


----------



## odin

Ty k.matte......yeah I ask her alot of questions....she say she bought it in the outlet mall....I ask her if there is a mk tag inside the or any other mg signs....I guess there is not ... now she thinks she got scammed...how ever I leave my fingers away from it  ... ty for u answer


----------



## odin

She would sell it to me for 150...but for my first mk ever I really would like a real one lol....just loved the size of her bag hehe.....


----------



## odin

and this? looks kinda fake...the inside is a lil different then the real ones i saw before....but it be my first mk so i am not sure......ty https://poshmark.com/listing/51c241bc9bfb3949bd0037d7


----------



## odin

ok one more, i promise lol......http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Michael-Kors-Purse-Beautiful-Brown-Leather-/281121339882?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=Dxv03LJgI%252BSzxokGJXZvnJ5LuFQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## dlmassie

Could someone authenticate this bag for me? I would SOOO very much appreciate it!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121129257518&index=4&nav=WATCHING&nid=09389843497


----------



## fawkex

hi ladies..  i am asking for the experts to authenticate this Large Selma Black. The seller guarantee that the bag is authentic, but i see lots of red flags. Will these defects passed MK's QC? Its not from FO.

Hoping to hear from you soon.

TIA

Here are the pics


----------



## fawkex

More detail pics..





















Does it comes only with this card?





the dustbag looks off





I can only put in the bag in this position


----------



## odin

i am long away from an expert lol....but i think this is a authentic one fawkex  i learned alot the last couple days ( still not sure about mine i getting from ebay  lol ) ..... but the inside print is the real and the hardware, like the ones in the micheal kors stors .... u will see a difference between the michael kors store ones and the michael kors outlet ones ( outlet ones most time lower quality ) the outlet ones have different inside printing and hardware  i think yours is a authentic one...............but i hope one of the experts let us know more  like i said not a expert....yet lol


----------



## fawkex

Odin.. do you think that those defects can passed MK's QC? I don't have any other to compare with me.. but even the dustbag, it's too small to fit in. Anyone with selma can chime in, please? Thanks...


----------



## tazfrk

The only thing that looks bad to me is the dustbag, and maybe it was from another bag, but the bag itself looks good, do they offer to take it back if it is not authentic?


----------



## odin

dlmassie ... looks real to me  ..... but like i said before not a super expert yet like other ladies here lol .......

puh i dont know fawkex.......and i dont know the difference on the dust bags either yet....hope u find someone to compare you purse


----------



## odin

puh....maybe the leather looks different then the real one of the ..... hope a expert will let u know soon  dlmassie


----------



## hulietta

Hi , I need Your help to authenticate this Selma is it large? I'm from Poland and it's really hard to get MK here and I have never seen authentic one so Please help


----------



## hulietta

Foto


----------



## hulietta

Another


----------



## hulietta

Last one


----------



## dlmassie

hulietta said:


> Foto


 
i am not an expert but that selma looks completely authentic to me. the saffiano leather looks pristine. the hardware looks good. even the sticthing looks perfectly straight. i have not seen a MK fake but i have seen other designers knock offs and you could just tell by holding it and feeling the leather/hardware ect. also the lining should be perfect and consistent with the designer and the particular bag. however if the bag feels like you could pull it apart..then its probably a fake.


----------



## hulietta

dlmassie said:


> i am not an expert but that selma looks completely authentic to me. the saffiano leather looks pristine. the hardware looks good. even the sticthing looks perfectly straight. i have not seen a MK fake but i have seen other designers knock offs and you could just tell by holding it and feeling the leather/hardware ect. also the lining should be perfect and consistent with the designer and the particular bag. however if the bag feels like you could pull it apart..then its probably a fake.



Thank You !! You are very helpful! Do You think it's large model? The seller wants for it 350 USD , it's brand new.


----------



## dlmassie

hulietta said:


> Thank You !! You are very helpful! Do You think it's large model? The seller wants for it 350 USD , it's brand new.


 
oh no problem dear! happy to help someone, ive learned alot from ppl on this site!! as for the size, i am not sure. i would imagine it would be hard to tell from a couple photos. but you can ask the seller the demensions & use that to matchi it up to a size off the MK site.

the large selma is : 10"H x 13"W x 6"D


----------



## brbshopping

hi! could somebody please authenticate this mk tote? much appreciated!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181164568807?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661


----------



## scottishdoll

Hi could i have your opinion on this please?

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261235895304
Seller:astroc-gee
Item no: 261235895304
Desc: iphone wallet


Thank you


----------



## tazfrk

It looks good but I am definitely no expert, wait for other opinions.


----------



## phxlvlove84

Could someone please help me with this MK Bedford?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...873?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257f8e24a1

Thanks


----------



## Sunblo

Hi,

Could someone tell me if this Michael Kors is authentic??

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390616936340&cmd=VIDESC

Thank you!!


----------



## tazfrk

The lock is usually in a foam like packet, but I dont know with this one.


----------



## Flormtz

Can someone please help me authenticate this hamilton? Found it on CL used for $130 
Im new and I don't know if I am posting pictures right


----------



## jfzmwz

hi! please help me authenticate this layton bag, thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111105991845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## k.matte

Flormtz said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this hamilton? Found it on CL used for $130
> Im new and I don't know if I am posting pictures right


Do you have other pictures ?


----------



## k.matte

Hello can someone help me authenticate! I am usually good at telling but I am a little off because Michael kors makes so many different handles. The website shows different but it could just be purchased somewhere else. I am buying used off of someone so wanted to get someones thoughts about the authenticity


----------



## k.matte

fawkex said:


> hi ladies..  i am asking for the experts to authenticate this Large Selma Black. The seller guarantee that the bag is authentic, but i see lots of red flags. Will these defects passed MK's QC? Its not from FO.
> 
> Hoping to hear from you soon.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Fawkex, That bag looks 100% real ! don't go based on a dustbag because even Michael kors cant get every dust bag right I have flaws on bags I bought legit from Michael kors. You need to go based on hardware and materials. The fact they have the care card is awesome ! the inside looks identical to the bags I have as well all hardware has Michael kors. If I were you though if your paying a lot for it clarify with the seller you will send it back if it is not authentic but my opinion looks great !


----------



## k.matte

odin said:


> and this? looks kinda fake...the inside is a lil different then the real ones i saw before....but it be my first mk so i am not sure......ty https://poshmark.com/listing/51c241bc9bfb3949bd0037d7


 

This one personally looks more real as appose to that second one you sent based on the inside of the bag and the size of the charm. the one on ebay the charm looks massive I have never seen anything like that plus looks like terrible quality. This one looks good the inside is the exact inside I have in bags I just would suggest asking for more pictures of the inside of the bag she might be hiding some dirt spots or discolouration


----------



## k.matte

odin said:


> Ty k.matte......yeah I ask her alot of questions....she say she bought it in the outlet mall....I ask her if there is a mk tag inside the or any other mg signs....I guess there is not ... now she thinks she got scammed...how ever I leave my fingers away from it  ... ty for u answer


 
no problem ! its better for the seller to find out its fake rather then you get scammed into selling it ! Michael kors does have some distinctive things you can look for when purchasing bags. My suggestion is either buy from the store and if you ever feel like buying one off the internet it gives you a better pictures as to if its real that's what ive done :0 or go to a Michael kors store preferably and outlet because you will actually see more of those bags out on these sites (the bags are a little different especially the insides so it gives you a better idea)


----------



## jfzmwz

hi, could someone please help me authenticate this bag? thanks!

http://www.officialmichaelkorsoutle...yton-shoulder-tote-luggage-leather-p-527.html


----------



## Luba87

jfzmwz said:


> hi, could someone please help me authenticate this bag? thanks!
> 
> http://www.officialmichaelkorsoutle...yton-shoulder-tote-luggage-leather-p-527.html



all of the purses on this website are fake.


----------



## Luba87

k.matte said:


> Hello can someone help me authenticate! I am usually good at telling but I am a little off because Michael kors makes so many different handles. The website shows different but it could just be purchased somewhere else. I am buying used off of someone so wanted to get someones thoughts about the authenticity


do you have some more pictures? How are the handles different than the Graysons on the MK website?


----------



## XCruiseMe

Can anyone help me, is this real or fake? I am new to Michael Kors.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Blue-Michael-Kors-Fulton-Leather-Large-Crossbody-Purse-Bag-Cadet-/330944672149?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0dd6f195


----------



## k.matte

Luba87 said:


> do you have some more pictures? How are the handles different than the Graysons on the MK website?


 
I was unaware this was a Grayson the girl actually said it is Michael kors jet set logo medium work tote which I looked up and was that bag though they look pretty similar and plus she got it as a gift so not sure she knows

and no more pictures I think based on the pictures ive given I am hoping someone should be able to tell me whether its real or fake

the actual bag had more round structured handles but they could all just be made different and if it is the Grayson then I guess its not different but this is the bag she is calling it which could be accurate because its more slouched down

so based on your knowledge of the Grayson would you say its authentic I mean it has all the stuff


----------



## k.matte

XCruiseMe said:


> Can anyone help me, is this real or fake? I am new to Michael Kors.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Blue-Michael-Kors-Fulton-Leather-Large-Crossbody-Purse-Bag-Cadet-/330944672149?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0dd6f19[URL="http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Blue-Michael-Kors-Fulton-Leather-Large-Crossbody-Purse-Bag-Cadet-/330944672149?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0dd6f195"]5[/URL]


 
Authentic


----------



## msmsytique

k.matte said:


> I was unaware this was a Grayson the girl actually said it is Michael kors jet set logo medium work tote which I looked up and was that bag though they look pretty similar and plus she got it as a gift so not sure she knows
> 
> and no more pictures I think based on the pictures ive given I am hoping someone should be able to tell me whether its real or fake
> 
> the actual bag had more round structured handles but they could all just be made different and if it is the Grayson then I guess its not different but this is the bag she is calling it which could be accurate because its more slouched down
> 
> so based on your knowledge of the Grayson would you say its authentic I mean it has all the stuff
> 
> View attachment 2243989


 
The pictures in your previous post show the brown monogram Grayson, are those the correct links you are wanting to authenticate?


----------



## XCruiseMe

k.matte said:


> Authentic


 

I had never seen the fulton without the flap on it, so I wasnt sure.  Thank you.


----------



## hanbyul

can anyone authenticate these please?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...670?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d40f5d6d6

thank you!!!


----------



## Luba87

XCruiseMe said:


> I had never seen the fulton without the flap on it, so I wasnt sure.  Thank you.


 
The Fulton cross body has a flap, I would ask for another picture of the tag so you see what the actual name is. If it says large fulton cross body and it isn't a European version or something, I would pass on it...


----------



## Luba87

k.matte said:


> I was unaware this was a Grayson the girl actually said it is Michael kors jet set logo medium work tote which I looked up and was that bag though they look pretty similar and plus she got it as a gift so not sure she knows
> 
> and no more pictures I think based on the pictures ive given I am hoping someone should be able to tell me whether its real or fake
> 
> the actual bag had more round structured handles but they could all just be made different and if it is the Grayson then I guess its not different but this is the bag she is calling it which could be accurate because its more slouched down
> 
> so based on your knowledge of the Grayson would you say its authentic I mean it has all the stuff
> 
> View attachment 2243989



It's definitely not a Jet Set work tote. It looks like a Grayson but theshape is off and so is the tag inside. I would lean towards not authentic. 

Just because it has a logo lining and MK stamped on the hardware, doesn'tmean it's real. A lot of times they make the fake bags almost identical. Youhave to be very careful and compare every inch to a pictures from a reputablewebsite (ideally compare with MK website). If even a small detail is not thesame, it's likely a fake.


----------



## Luba87

hanbyul said:


> can anyone authenticate these please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...670?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d40f5d6d6
> 
> thank you!!!


 
First one looks off but I can't put my finger on why... 

Second looks good!


----------



## Mariahy

Can anyone please authenticate this bag I found on eBay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350823715095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller: bing_bing09

Thanks!!


----------



## k.matte

Luba87 said:


> It's definitely not a Jet Set work tote. It looks like a Grayson but theshape is off and so is the tag inside. I would lean towards not authentic.
> 
> Just because it has a logo lining and MK stamped on the hardware, doesn'tmean it's real. A lot of times they make the fake bags almost identical. Youhave to be very careful and compare every inch to a pictures from a reputablewebsite (ideally compare with MK website). If even a small detail is not thesame, it's likely a fake.



Well I think the shape is off because of the way it's sitting but what do you mean exactly just so I know whether to say no or not she is selling for 125


----------



## k.matte

msmsytique said:


> The pictures in your previous post show the brown monogram Grayson, are those the correct links you are wanting to authenticate?



Yes that's what I'm trying to get authenticated


----------



## bellabags23

Hi please help authenticate
Michael Kors Skorpio hobo
seller: pepsip06
item# 330943375496 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...496?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0dc32888

Thank you so much


----------



## Flormtz

Here is another one
Should I request more specific pics


----------



## rhinestone-diva

Hi,
Can anyone help authenticate this bag? I found it at an estate  sale so there is no auction link. I took the pictures myself, so  hopefully they are ok. The leather is nice, the stitches seem good, the  inside label seems right, but I have never seen this logo, and I can't  find any while researching. I am not real familiar with Michael Kors, but thought this was a great bag!
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## love_rhino

Hi can anyone authenticate this wallet I'm planning to get this for my sister...thanks in advance


----------



## rhinestone-diva

rhinestone-diva said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help authenticate this bag? I found it at an estate  sale so there is no auction link. I took the pictures myself, so  hopefully they are ok. The leather is nice, the stitches seem good, the  inside label seems right, but I have never seen this logo, and I can't  find any while researching. I am not real familiar with Michael Kors, but thought this was a great bag!
> Thanks,
> Nancy


Hi everyone!
I was in Marshall's today and saw a MK tote in this exact color and fabric, so now I am convinced it is real!
Nancy


----------



## suezee

Hello, I am new here... I'd like to know if Michael Kors makes "Medium Chelsea tote"?
The style number is 30T3SCT2M. I don't know well about Michael Kors and the bag owner says that style number. I looked internet but I cannot find this number...
They make Medium Metallic (nickel color) Chelsea?
I appreciate your helping...!
Thank you.


----------



## disco_mummy

HI, I know I posted this in a separate thread but this was before I knew there was a sticky forum for identifying Michael Kors bags.  I would like to know what kind of Michael Kors bag this is.  It looks like the Gia bag but the Gia bag has a different hang tag...


----------



## msmsytique

I have the Gia. This is the Gia with a different logo tag.


----------



## disco_mummy

I figured, that hang tag belongs to a JetSet.  Maybe it's fake.


----------



## msmsytique

Could be, If the sweater wasn't inside I could tell you. The Gia is made with the inside entirely of  suede.


----------



## disco_mummy

Well it looks like on the end that there is a tab for a zipper pull. I know usually fake bags have that and I do not know if the Gia bag has a zipper closure or a snap closure..


----------



## msmsytique

disco_mummy said:


> Well it looks like on the end that there is a tab for a zipper pull. I know usually fake bags have that and I do not know if the Gia bag has a zipper closure or a snap closure..



I can't tell from the picture provided because the sweater is taking up so much room but there is no zipper but there is a clasp


----------



## msmsytique

Here are some more pics


----------



## disco_mummy

You are a godsend!!!!! Thank you. Hers must be fake then because it looks like a zipper pull on the end.


----------



## disco_mummy

msmsytique said:


> Here are some more pics



Oh I also wanted to know where you got yours and do they make it without the little "bumps?" Thanks!


----------



## itshan

My best friend wants a Michael Kors Astrid Large Satchel. She found one on piperlime, but unfortunately it was sold out. I found one on eBay and would like to have it authenticated. Please help! Thank you 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261237786869?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## msmsytique

disco_mummy said:


> Oh I also wanted to know where you got yours and do they make it without the little "bumps?" Thanks!



It's ostrich embossed lol I got it from Nordstrom


----------



## disco_mummy

msmsytique said:


> It's ostrich embossed lol I got it from Nordstrom



Lol ok thanks. Now I need to search haha.


----------



## k.matte

can someone authenticate this bag for me


----------



## aost

hey guys 
was wondering if you could authenticate these? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...764?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a82e66e4c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c349a035a

thanks


----------



## k.matte

aost said:


> hey guys
> was wondering if you could authenticate these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...764?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a82e66e4c
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c349a035a
> 
> thanks



Hey so I'm not sure about the authenticity but I can tell you that the second bag looks really ruined inside there are pens marks all over the bag so unless you were looking for a REALLY used bag I'd pass on that one even for that price. They also are showing you two different bags I'm not sure if that's part of the deal I didn't read
Closely but if you look at the first picture there are no pockets on the side and the last bag does ....


----------



## karmallory

I have no clue where else to post this! This is my best friend's new bag she got as a graduation gift. I want to know the name of it because I've never seen this style and I am in love with it... I have also attached a pic of it beside my Neverfull GM as a size reference. 




Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is? Any info would be helpful. I don't know much about MK, much more of an LV girl! Please help  if you can


----------



## AngelaR

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I bought it at a consignment shop a couple years ago. 

Thanks!


----------



## Luba87

That's a large jet set shoulder bag  love it! Comes in brown and vanilla


----------



## Luba87

karmallory said:


> View attachment 2259132
> 
> 
> I have no clue where else to post this! This is my best friend's new bag she got as a graduation gift. I want to know the name of it because I've never seen this style and I am in love with it... I have also attached a pic of it beside my Neverfull GM as a size reference.
> 
> View attachment 2259142
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is? Any info would be helpful. I don't know much about MK, much more of an LV girl! Please help  if you can



Meant to reply to you! Oops


----------



## bellabags23

k.matte said:


> Hey so I'm not sure about the authenticity but I can tell you that the second bag looks really ruined inside there are pens marks all over the bag so unless you were looking for a REALLY used bag I'd pass on that one even for that price. They also are showing you two different bags I'm not sure if that's part of the deal I didn't read
> Closely but if you look at the first picture there are no pockets on the side and the last bag does ....



and also two different interiors


----------



## decorum

Can someone give me a hand with authenticating this particular bag:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...025?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac5261c21

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Luba87

decorum said:


> Can someone give me a hand with authenticating this particular bag:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...025?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac5261c21
> 
> Thanks a ton!


 
Looks ok, but ask them for a picture of the MK tag attached to the bag.


----------



## k.matte

decorum said:


> Can someone give me a hand with authenticating this particular bag:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...025?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac5261c21
> 
> Thanks a ton!


 
These to me look like stock photos and maybe posted because the buyer might not want you to see the actual product

if you look she also has 9 available ! why would someone randomly have 9 of the exact bags :S that's a red flag for me personally

I would ask for real pictures and like the luba says asked for the tag attached 

as well she put that the bag retails for 198 but she is selling for 185??? why don't you just buy the actual bag if its that close in price and you can guarantee its real that seems more smart in this situation


----------



## itshan

Can someone help authenticate this bag for me? Much appreciated! 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261237786869


----------



## StephanieM

Hello!I would love someone to authenticate this bag please!THANKS!

http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s630/sm238/KGrHqRrIFHDk2S40iBR5e2LSEe60_57_zpsa6930d8a.jpg

http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s630/sm238/KGrHqVrUFHNmJOmPUBR5e2INs60_57_zpsb5ded1f8.jpg

http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s630/sm238/T2eC16NykE9s7tvVepBR5e1Wo1EQ60_57_zpsc2c857dd.jpg


----------



## k.matte

How much is she asking for it ?? and it looks pretty authentic to me but I would ask for more pictures of the inside close to the tag that you can see as well if its used I would ask to see more into the bag because she doesn't really show much of the bag so there may be stains ! as well maybe ask to see close up on the hardware but from what I can see looks authentic


----------



## mlr88

itshan said:


> Can someone help authenticate this bag for me? Much appreciated!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261237786869




It looks real for me !


----------



## mlr88

StephanieM said:


> Hello!I would love someone to authenticate this bag please!THANKS!
> 
> http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s630/sm238/KGrHqRrIFHDk2S40iBR5e2LSEe60_57_zpsa6930d8a.jpg
> 
> http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s630/sm238/KGrHqVrUFHNmJOmPUBR5e2INs60_57_zpsb5ded1f8.jpg
> 
> http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s630/sm238/T2eC16NykE9s7tvVepBR5e1Wo1EQ60_57_zpsc2c857dd.jpg





Let me tell u , I have a loooooot of MK handbags (more than 20) and the mirror/metallic even though they are super pretty is not a good choice, they are VERY delicate, if someone told me this before I wouldn`t waste my money on  one of those, just needed to let u know,


----------



## whateve

Please authenticate. Every time I've seen this style, it is unlined.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271242827495&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## Luba87

whateve said:


> Please authenticate. Every time I've seen this style, it is unlined.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271242827495&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



This one is not authentic :thumbdown:


----------



## whateve

Luba87 said:


> This one is not authentic :thumbdown:


Thank you! That is what I suspected.


----------



## coolshop

Hi

Can anyone comment on this listing? If I search for Michael Kors Portland, NONE of the models have the large gold rings connecting the strap (which happens to be one of the main things I like about it). The listing seems sketchy but - I like the looks of the bag.

Thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251304880840...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## karmallory

Luba87 said:


> That's a large jet set shoulder bag  love it! Comes in brown and vanilla



Thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## aost

hey
could any one please authenticate this bag? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-BY-...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af35802d7

thanks


----------



## Luba87

aost said:


> hey
> could any one please authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-BY-...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af35802d7
> 
> thanks


it's good


----------



## Luba87

karmallory said:


> Thank you SO much!!!!


you're welcome! if you end up getting, show us pics


----------



## Italianjewel

Wondering if anyone can authenticate this Pre-owned Michael Kors Tonne.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aost

Luba87 said:


> it's good


thank you


----------



## Ms.Qi

hello ladies, really want a black grayson bag, I saw this on ebay, I haven't seen this hardware before. Please can someone help me? is it real? looks pretty nice to me, and the price is so low? TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-Mi...634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af35a6a82


----------



## pauii

Hi, ladies. For those who have the MK Jetset Travel Tote, does the inside lining of the inside pocket of the bag look like this:




Or should it be all leather?


----------



## hinaher

Please authenticate. I am obsessed and want to BIN!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257fc1ff95#payId


----------



## k.matte

Ms.Qi said:


> hello ladies, really want a black grayson bag, I saw this on ebay, I haven't seen this hardware before. Please can someone help me? is it real? looks pretty nice to me, and the price is so low? TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-Mi...634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af35a6a82



These look like stock photos and the person is showing you two different bags the picture that's in the inside is actually the vanilla Grayson which gives you the hint that these are stock photos and if they aren't why would they show you two different bags plus the hardware is different in the pictures the last hardware is black and then they show you silver which is weird.


----------



## k.matte

pauii said:


> Hi, ladies. For those who have the MK Jetset Travel Tote, does the inside lining of the inside pocket of the bag look like this:
> 
> View attachment 2266532
> 
> 
> Or should it be all leather?



I had a jet set tote and it had that lining so does my Grayson so I think your ok but maybe wait for someone else on here for their opinion


----------



## Ms.Qi

k.matte said:


> These look like stock photos and the person is showing you two different bags the picture that's in the inside is actually the vanilla Grayson which gives you the hint that these are stock photos and if they aren't why would they show you two different bags plus the hardware is different in the pictures the last hardware is black and then they show you silver which is weird.




Thank you! I just noticed that was a bidding starting price, that's why it was cheap! It looks real to me...but just I have never seen this front big stud before(although I think it looks nice), so I'm a little concerned


----------



## k.matte

Ms.Qi said:


> Thank you! I just noticed that was a bidding starting price, that's why it was cheap! It looks real to me...but just I have never seen this front big stud before(although I think it looks nice), so I'm a little concerned



What do you mean front stud do you mean the two studs that are attached to the straps? If so that's what Grayson's have but the issue here is why would she show the interior of another bag don't you want to see the bag you will receive plus why would the hardware be silver in three pictures and in the last it's black :s those are red flags alone for me   But if you feel it's real go for it it's a sweet bag or wait for someone else on here to comment maybe they have more opinions I don't doubt that the bagS in the pictures are authentic but why would you want to see pictures of bags that you may not receive based on the fact she is advertising multiple bags ....


----------



## pauii

k.matte said:


> I had a jet set tote and it had that lining so does my Grayson so I think your ok but maybe wait for someone else on here for their opinion



Thank you.


----------



## Luba87

pauii said:


> Hi, ladies. For those who have the MK Jetset Travel Tote, does the inside lining of the inside pocket of the bag look like this:
> 
> View attachment 2266532
> 
> 
> Or should it be all leather?


that's what mine looks like too


----------



## pauii

Luba87 said:


> that's what mine looks like too



Thanksss! I'm planning to buy the red one. Will post more pics for authentication once I got it.


----------



## Luba87

Ms.Qi said:


> Thank you! I just noticed that was a bidding starting price, that's why it was cheap! It looks real to me...but just I have never seen this front big stud before(although I think it looks nice), so I'm a little concerned



  You're right, the studs are different than other Graysons, and the hardware seems like "gunmetal", which I've also never seen on a Grayson. 

But it looks good, other than the fact that we've never seen one like this, lol. The seller's other MKs look good too. It's soo gorgeous... If I wasn't on the hunt for other bags I might go for it myself!


----------



## Ms.Qi

Luba87 said:


> You're right, the studs are different than other Graysons, and the hardware seems like "gunmetal", which I've also never seen on a Grayson.
> 
> But it looks good, other than the fact that we've never seen one like this, lol. The seller's other MKs look good too. It's soo gorgeous... If I wasn't on the hunt for other bags I might go for it myself!



Thanks! I was really wondering if anyone seen this hardware/studs before, all i have seen were pure silver or gold plain hardware/studs


----------



## red.doll

please check if these are authentic:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Michael...211&hash=item5af3243c61&_uhb=1#ht_12455wt_912
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Michael...211&hash=item461158d0d0&_uhb=1#ht_12462wt_912

also these:


----------



## siadevina

Hiii guys ..can you please help me authenticate this mk that i just got from my friend....
She gave me a really good price for this bag....andd i love love love the colour
	

		
			
		

		
	







The side of the bag looks off for me... I dont know maybe because of the colour that makes it looks obvious or wat....

Pleasee help


----------



## siadevina

And heree the inside


----------



## ebkaracus

Hi everyone  I am new here and hope you can help. Earlier this year (or it could have been last year?) I got my mom a Michael Kors Stanthorpe bag. Then I fell in love with it and wanted one for myself...what held me back was the gold hardware (I don't wear a lot of gold). Recently I took a peek at ebay and found listings like the one below that show a python version with 'silver hardware". (I just saw via a google search that they had briefly offered it with the gunmetal hardware, so this could be legit?). I am so wary to buy from a seller with just 175 sales tho? Has anyone bought from this seller before or can you offer me any suggestions/advice

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...036?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c331c7804


----------



## ebkaracus

Well it looks like the item 'ended early' . Strange, but oh well...guess I must move on and find a new bag to obsess over lol


----------



## Vlupi81

Hi authenticators

This is my first MK bag, would u please advice whether this bag authentic or fake?

Just wondering is that any authentic MK is made in China also? Please advice

Serial number stated BMK H 09

Bunch of thanks


----------



## k.matte

Vlupi81 said:


> Hi authenticators
> 
> This is my first MK bag, would u please advice whether this bag authentic or fake?
> 
> Just wondering is that any authentic MK is made in China also? Please advice
> 
> Serial number stated BMK H 09
> 
> Bunch of thanks
> 
> View attachment 2273459
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273460
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273461
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273462
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273463
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273464
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273465



I can't authenticate this bag but I can answer the question about the made in china yes mk does have bags made in china some bags are made in different places as well all of my bags I have bought from Michael kors are made in china and I've also seen alot made in Indonesia. Your best bet is to contact people who have posted that bag maybe check on other mk forums from my knowledge learning from these other
Mk lovers I believe that bag is the Gia . Best of luck  hopefully someone gets back to you


----------



## k.matte

Can someone authenticate this for me  I am buying off of kijiji and the lady said she purchased from eBay so I am not to sure of the authenticity or if I trust her! Thanks  here are some pictures


----------



## Muka

Hey could anyone tell me the name of this bag? :help::help:
I love it soo much but just saw it once wanted to buy it left it to come back the next day and it was gone.. :cry::cry:  and i dont even know her name..  

sorry this message isant really related to the other but i really want this bag. and i dont want to give up on finding it.

I would appreaciate any leads or clues to where i can find her name and get my bag!


----------



## k.matte

Muka said:


> Hey could anyone tell me the name of this bag? :help::help:
> I love it soo much but just saw it once wanted to buy it left it to come back the next day and it was gone.. :cry::cry:  and i dont even know her name..
> 
> sorry this message isant really related to the other but i really want this bag. and i dont want to give up on finding it.
> 
> I would appreaciate any leads or clues to where i can find her name and get my bag!



What bag ? You didn't attach anything


----------



## Nata1978

Dear Ladies,

Could you please help me to authenticate the Selma MK bag - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael...jZWcWZDwSdTUBc3Ne26DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc.

I won the auction, but now I am having suspicious that it's fake. My concern is bottom studs. On many other bags they are closer to the edges of the bottom.

Please help.


----------



## anhpham1907

Item name :NEW 100% Authentic MICHAEL KORS Selma Satchel (Pink)
Item number :151091899696 
item seller : ashini88 
Item link :http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151091899696?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

could you please authenticate this bag ?


----------



## k.matte

Nata1978 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate the Selma MK bag - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael...jZWcWZDwSdTUBc3Ne26DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc.
> 
> I won the auction, but now I am having suspicious that it's fake. My concern is bottom studs. On many other bags they are closer to the edges of the bottom.
> 
> Please help.



Looks super fake I can't 100% tell you the authenticity but looks very fake there is more then just the bottom...


----------



## k.matte

anhpham1907 said:


> Item name :NEW 100% Authentic MICHAEL KORS Selma Satchel (Pink)
> Item number :151091899696
> item seller : ashini88
> Item link :http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151091899696?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> could you please authenticate this bag ?



Ask for real pictures first of all and for me of a seller has multiples I don't buy it that's my opinion tho


----------



## tyrapeeps

Vlupi81 said:


> Hi authenticators
> 
> This is my first MK bag, would u please advice whether this bag authentic or fake?
> 
> Just wondering is that any authentic MK is made in China also? Please advice
> 
> Serial number stated BMK H 09
> 
> Bunch of thanks
> 
> View attachment 2273459
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273460
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273461
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273462
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273463
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273464
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273465


I've never seen this design personally


----------



## tyrapeeps

k.matte said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me  I am buying off of kijiji and the lady said she purchased from eBay so I am not to sure of the authenticity or if I trust her! Thanks  here are some pictures
> View attachment 2275111
> 
> View attachment 2275113
> 
> View attachment 2275115
> 
> View attachment 2275117
> 
> View attachment 2275119



looks good!


----------



## Nata1978

*k.matte*, many many thanks. 
may be smbd could check this one? really want yellow bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141024216553?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## boyoverboard

I just got this wallet from eBay. I'm pretty sure it's real but I'm not an MK expert. Could anyone authenticate it for me, please? Thank you!


----------



## boyoverboard

And the tag, in case that's required...


----------



## k.matte

Nata1978 said:


> *k.matte*, many many thanks.
> may be smbd could check this one? really want yellow bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141024216553?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



That looks pretty good and her other bags looks legit as well though I can't 100% because I am not that familiar with this style of bag but I can most definitely point out obvious fake bags but this one looks pretty good though her pictures are terrible. If you could get her to send pictures of the actual tags I could tell you right off the bat but other then that it looks pretty good hopefully someone else can vouch for me on here too !


----------



## k.matte

boyoverboard said:


> I just got this wallet from eBay. I'm pretty sure it's real but I'm not an MK expert. Could anyone authenticate it for me, please? Thank you!



Looks good to me


----------



## Pinkz

Hi 

I just buy MK Selma in Navy .... Yesterday My Friend tell me about MK Selma only made in vietnam and indonesia ...If Made in China its fake ...Im Newbie for MK  
Pls Help Me ...


----------



## Pinkz

pls identify my mk selma navy 

coz mine its made in china .... 

Thanks B4


----------



## k.matte

Pinkz said:


> pls identify my mk selma navy
> 
> coz mine its made in china ....
> 
> Thanks B4



Your friend is wrong lol all my bags but one are made in china and I bought them from Michael kors store It maybe a difference in if you buy from the outlet or the actual stores but I can guarantee you mk bags are made in china as well your bag looks beautiful !


----------



## Pinkz

My Friend make me confuse because she already have to MK Selma 2 Colls different and She already asked SA MK @ USA for Selma only Made in from Indonesia and Vietnam....

Fake from China ... Its 90% looks same .... Hikshiks pls help me coz I dont know to authenticate this brand ... This My 1st MK 

To alll Selma Fans  Help Me 

Thx to K.Matte to Reply My Posting ...


----------



## Italianjewel

Can anyone authenticate the Tonne bag in my prior post please? I have compared photos and it looks ok however the lining has me concerned.


----------



## Frubens

I need some help identifying and authenticating this bag/carryall. It looks exactly like this http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...-Michael-Kors-Saffiano-Carryall/prod14900033/ but it has a chain and strap...I don't understand. 

Any information regarding authenticity, name, price, etc. is appreciated!! Thanks.


----------



## harlem_cutie

all of this seller's Tory Burch bags are fake. They are also selling MK. I would assume all their MK bags are fake as well.

eBay ID: mclarence2012

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_ipg=200&_from=&_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ssn=mclarence2012&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## pauii

Hi, ladies. Kindly help me authenticate this one. Thanks!


----------



## pauii

More pics. 










Thank you!


----------



## bags4evermore

guys, please help me autheticate thia MK jet saffiano, seller said authehtic... help please...


----------



## k.matte

bags4evermore said:


> guys, please help me autheticate thia MK jet saffiano, seller said authehtic... help please...



You need more pictures this doesn't help you can't see anything that will be able to tell whether it looks authentic or not


----------



## bags4evermore

k.matte said:


> You need more pictures this doesn't help you can't see anything that will be able to tell whether it looks authentic or not


ok, thanks ill try to ask for more pics &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## pennydreadful

Hello everyone- 

I hope one of you knowledgeable ladies can help me out with an authentication. I recently purchased this bag (see auction listing below); the BIN price was 10% off and the price was too good to pass up. I have a good cobbler in my home town, and he would be able to sew up the ripped leather stitching for a low fee. (Seller calls it a defect; I'm pretty sure it was a dept.store return). That sort of thing really doesn't bother me, though- if I find a bag I've been wanting for a good price, I don't mind used condition. So that's why the price is low! Excepting the rip, what do you think of this bag? Is it authentic? I don't know much about MK bags, but recently fell in love with the Selma and just had to snatch it up... Here's the link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306020730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Any insight would be SINCERELY appreciated!!!


----------



## crazyface

hey! could someone please tell me if this authentic? 
TIA!


----------



## pennydreadful

Okay, so my Selma arrived! I really like it, even though it would probably be deemed to be in unacceptable condition by many on this thread. She's scuffed in places, and there are a few minor warpy places in the saffiano leather, but those sorts of things don't bother me. I will have to get the rip near the zipper repaired before I can use the longer strap, though.  But that's okay! I'm just happy to have this bag. I have attached a few photos of my Selma, and I'm hoping someone can confirm for me that the bag is indeed authentic... I'd really really appreciate any insight!! Thank you!!


----------



## pennydreadful

Hmm, it only attached one photo. Let me try this again...


----------



## pennydreadful

Ugh sorry, it'll be individual pictures... Please forgive!!


----------



## pennydreadful

.


----------



## pennydreadful

And the zipper pull for good measure. It's engraved on both sides.


----------



## pennydreadful

Anyone? I want to let myself be really excited but I don't know anything about MK or saffiano leather, and I got it on e(vil)bay, so there is a little kernel of doubt that's ruining my happiness. Please please help?   I'll make you cookies in exchange for an opinion!


----------



## Nata1978

k.matte,
thank you!!!


----------



## entwined88

Hi, would you guys be able to help me out in authentic this MK bag from this following website?
http://carousell.co/p/323809
https://www.facebook.com/classy.possessions

Thank you.


----------



## pennydreadful

I took a couple more pictures of my Selma; still hoping that someone can tell me whether or not the bag looks legit. It feels well-made and pretty substantial, but I have zero experience with saffiano leather and MK in general. I can't even tell you how much I would appreciate an outside opinion. Any opinion! Pretty please!!


----------



## pennydreadful

The new PF app won't let me upload more than one pic at a time... Sorry :/


----------



## pennydreadful

.


----------



## pennydreadful

...


----------



## pennydreadful

....


----------



## k.matte

pennydreadful said:


> ....



It looks good to me but if you really are concerned take it to an mk store


----------



## k.matte

entwined88 said:


> Hi, would you guys be able to help me out in authentic this MK bag from this following website?
> http://carousell.co/p/323809
> https://www.facebook.com/classy.possessions
> 
> Thank you.



There isn't much to work with here you need pictures of multiple things to tell whether its real or not these just looks like stock pictures


----------



## pennydreadful

k.matte said:


> It looks good to me but if you really are concerned take it to an mk store



k.matte THANK YOU SO MUCH for weighing in!!  I really really appreciate it!


----------



## crazyface

crazyface said:


> hey! could someone please tell me if this authentic?
> TIA!



still waiting for someone to authenticate. I'm fairly new to MK.. thanks!


----------



## Mittenslol

Do these Hamiltons look authentic to you ladies?  I think they look pretty good but I thought I'd ask the experts.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321180066218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390640454477?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## k.matte

Mittenslol said:


> Do these Hamiltons look authentic to you ladies?  I think they look pretty good but I thought I'd ask the experts.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321180066218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390640454477?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Um you know there both missing the locks and the part that dangles on the right side ... Something seems off


----------



## Mittenslol

k.matte said:


> Um you know there both missing the locks and the part that dangles on the right side ... Something seems off



Yes I do.  The lock and key are fairly easy to replace - so thats not something I'm concerned about!

Most of the Hamiltons on eBay are missing the lock and key, thats why they got liquidated out to the sellers anyway, because they can't be sold in stores like that anymore.

However, there is always the chance that someone's missing the lock and key off their fake and selling it on eBay, too which is why I'm here asking.


----------



## Ms_MK

this one doesn't come with the MK charm. Do you know what style this is? Appreciate the help. thanks


----------



## tiny.fish

Could anyone help me to authenticate this bag on Ebay? 
Thank you so much!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b05be624
Here are the pictures
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/MICHAEL-KORS-NEW-Optic-White-Selma-Saffiano-Leather-Messenger-Cross-Body-228-/00/s/Nzc4WDEwODA=/z/nioAAOxy0QtSAtaR/$(KGrHqR,!qYFHm!BPwn9BS!t,QrcP!~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/MICHAEL-KORS-NEW-Optic-White-Selma-Saffiano-Leather-Messenger-Cross-Body-228-/00/s/NzU2WDEwODA=/z/F~kAAOxyBC1SAtaS/$(KGrHqVHJF!FHh89mSZvBS!t,SfdCw~~60_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/MICHAEL-KORS-NEW-Optic-White-Selma-Saffiano-Leather-Messenger-Cross-Body-228-/00/s/MTM0NlgxMDgw/z/87IAAOxyoeBSAtaU/$(KGrHqFHJCUFH6D!i,VCBS!t,UpZCg~~60_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/MICHAEL-KORS-NEW-Optic-White-Selma-Saffiano-Leather-Messenger-Cross-Body-228-/00/s/MzU1WDEwODA=/z/Gh4AAMXQgyZSAtaW/$T2eC16JHJHkFFlt,w)JRBS!t,WOcog~~60_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/MICHAEL-KORS-NEW-Optic-White-Selma-Saffiano-Leather-Messenger-Cross-Body-228-/00/s/NjQ1WDEwODA=/z/EwAAAOxyXTRSAtaY/$(KGrHqFHJBMFICmF4!VtBS!t,YGuIg~~60_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/MICHAEL-KORS-NEW-Optic-White-Selma-Saffiano-Leather-Messenger-Cross-Body-228-/00/s/NzQ5WDEwODA=/z/3MIAAOxyVVJSAtaa/$(KGrHqF,!okFI!pSUmURBS!t,,LEkw~~60_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## jackiekle

Help! Bought this bag from eBay and I can't tell if it's authentic or not? I'm unsure whether or not it has a serial number. It came with a tag on it but you never know. I just want to be sure before I give feedback on this item, will someone please help me?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261256364392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## k.matte

jackiekle said:


> Help! Bought this bag from eBay and I can't tell if it's authentic or not? I'm unsure whether or not it has a serial number. It came with a tag on it but you never know. I just want to be sure before I give feedback on this item, will someone please help me?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261256364392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Looks good! You won't be able to see the serial number until you receive it its a super small tag inside the bag

I also never give feedback until I receive the product so wait until you can see


----------



## k.matte

Ms_MK said:


> this one doesn't come with the MK charm. Do you know what style this is? Appreciate the help. thanks



Never seen this bag ....


----------



## Frubens

Please help me out with my unknown bag here. 

Any information regarding authenticity, PRICE, name, etc etc. is greatly appreciated! I've seen this bag online but never with the chain/strap.

Here's where I've seen the similar bag: http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...-Michael-Kors-Saffiano-Carryall/prod14900033/


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Hey guys, I won this bag on ebay, it's listed as new with defects as it's missing the interior separator (or something like that?) but that isn't a huge deal to me anyways... but now I'm looking at it and wondering if it's authentic. It's a reputable seller with high ratings but I'm just not sure. I won it for $157 - good deal or no?


----------



## FrkTea

I am totally new to this, I've usually just bought my bags in store. But since I live in Norway it's kind of hard to get a hold on the Selma two tone satchel in sapphire/black. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Does this look ok? The pictures obviusly aren't the sellers, but she has a decent feedback. What do you think?


----------



## k.matte

Can anyone authenticate this or atleast know the name of this I can't seem to find it anywhere on the Internet and I am thinking about buying it from kijiji


----------



## love_rhino

Hey guys is this a legit site? http://www.michaelkorsoutlet--2013.com/michael-kors-totes-c-43.html


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Authentic or not? What do you guys think? Do you need any other details?


----------



## k.matte

love_rhino said:


> Hey guys is this a legit site? http://www.michaelkorsoutlet--2013.com/michael-kors-totes-c-43.html



No! There is no site for Michael
Kors outlet that is legit


----------



## KatherineO

Please tell me this is authentic  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181192946820?redirect=mobile


----------



## odnduka

Do you mind checking out this link I just got it from ebay and I want to make sure it is authentic in case I need to send it back.  Thank you for any help guys.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/506-AUTH-MI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Hey guys, anyone tell me if this little cutie is authentic?


----------



## tazfrk

I am no expert but the stitching looks good and so does the bag.


----------



## prettychanel

Hi there,

Is this bag authentic? Thanks

http://www.mksaleon.com/-Products-999.jpg


----------



## Waffle65

prettychanel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is this bag authentic? Thanks
> 
> http://www.mksaleon.com/-Products-999.jpg



It's a fake.


----------



## black_reno

Hi
Can someone help me authenticate this bag please?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-..._Handbags&hash=item565a5c2b73&_uhb=1#viTabs_0

Thanks!


----------



## ngando

Hi experts. Please help with this. I've been looking for this one for a while now but couldn't find anywhere else on line so I think i'm gonna try ebay for the first time. Thanks alot. 
Seller: excessshopper4
Item name: Michael Kors selma top zip crossbody messenger saffiano leather
Item number : 390648643622
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390648643622&index=4&nav=WATCHING&nid=51360394149


----------



## msmsytique

black_reno said:


> Hi
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag please?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-..._Handbags&hash=item565a5c2b73&_uhb=1#viTabs_0
> 
> Thanks!


 
Looks correct


----------



## doxielabmom

Good morning ladies! 

I'm a newbie and hope I haven't made a mistake over a bag I bought.:shame:

If anyone could please help me authenticate this listing I would really appreciate it.

Totally aware the MK 'charm' is missing.

The only info I can find on this bag comes from supposed MK sale sites.

Please and thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181203293662?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Bc the item is sold, I think one must scroll to the bottom of the page to see the listing.


----------



## xjp

Hi guys! 

Can someone tell me if this is fake or real?

Title: Michael Kors Selma Bag (Large)
Seller: see.want1325
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MICHAEL-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## kitemask

Hello everyone!

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? I am looking to purchase it from the seller!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...0729875404?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#shId


----------



## k.matte

Hey guys can someone tell me of this is authentic and would you pay $70 for this if it is authentic I know it retails for around $158


----------



## k.matte

Can anyone authenticate this and would you pay $80


----------



## chookieeee

Hi all,

I've been hunting around to find a the Michael Kors Large Hamilton Tote bag with Saffiano leather and I came across this website:

http://www.officialmichaelkorsoutlet.net/

Would you trust a site like this?

The bag I was interested in is in the link below:

http://www.officialmichaelkorsoutle...amilton-large-tote-vanilla-leather-p-115.html

Thanks!


----------



## doxielabmom

chookieeee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been hunting around to find a the Michael Kors Large Hamilton Tote bag with Saffiano leather and I came across this website:
> 
> http://www.officialmichaelkorsoutlet.net/
> 
> Would you trust a site like this?
> 
> The bag I was interested in is in the link below:
> 
> http://www.officialmichaelkorsoutle...amilton-large-tote-vanilla-leather-p-115.html
> 
> Thanks!


Hi!  The only official MK 'outlet' would be one of the stores at an outlet mall.

HTH!


----------



## crazyface

Picked this up for $50, thought it would be a good bag for Jamaica. Wondering if its authentic?


----------



## k.matte

crazyface said:


> Picked this up for $50, thought it would be a good bag for Jamaica. Wondering if its authentic?



Looks good to me


----------



## luvallpurses

Hi there,
Could someone please help me authenticate this purse?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHEAL-KORS...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f28422dfa

TIA!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

This is my first post in MK b/c I haven't delved into this designer but I have run across a person on another group selling fakes and claiming they are authentic. She is listing them "for order" and I can't find the site she is using but it is similar to the sites I have listed below.  I'm also attaching a picture she has posted. Can someone confirm for me that these are fake, please?  

http://www.discountmichaelkorsus.com/

http://www.mkofficialonline.com/

http://www.mk-outlet.com/


----------



## k.matte

reneeluvscoach said:


> This is my first post in MK b/c I haven't delved into this designer but I have run across a person on another group selling fakes and claiming they are authentic. She is listing them "for order" and I can't find the site she is using but it is similar to the sites I have listed below.  I'm also attaching a picture she has posted. Can someone confirm for me that these are fake, please?
> 
> http://www.discountmichaelkorsus.com/
> 
> http://www.mkofficialonline.com/
> 
> http://www.mk-outlet.com/



Yes these are all fake there is a forum you can posts these but all of those sites have been names before under that forum


----------



## Azian

Hello! I purchased this via eBay after having tried it on in a store that didn't carry my size. The detailing isn't the same and it smells of vinyl (you can smell it standing next to the box). Please authenticate this for me so I know how to proceed with ebay. Thank you!!

Item: Michael Kors Black Asymetrical leather jacket M625341 Size SM See original listing
Seller: brands_palace
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271263150745















 jacket tag on left


----------



## BowSatchelLover

Hi

I'm new here and I am looking at buying a Selma in Pomegranate with the GH. I'm looking at it on net a porter. Are they a reputable website, are all there items authentic? 

Thanks

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/397093


----------



## Azian

BowSatchelLover said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new here and I am looking at buying a Selma in Pomegranate with the GH. I'm looking at it on net a porter. Are they a reputable website, are all there items authentic?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/397093


Yes, net-a-porter is a reputable site. It's similar to bluefly


----------



## BowSatchelLover

Azian said:


> Yes, net-a-porter is a reputable site. It's similar to bluefly


Thanks.

I've ordered it so it should come Wednesday It's my first Selma, I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

k.matte said:


> Yes these are all fake there is a forum you can posts these but all of those sites have been names before under that forum



K, I am a loser when it comes to searching for things on tpf, lol.  Could you point me in the direction of the forum?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Pajetti

Hi moderator,
Kindly please help to check this M.Kors Selma:
Thank you so so so much.
Paj


----------



## hhzz0313

PlZ let me know if this  link is fake?

http://www.handbags-michael-kors.com/michael-kors-tote-bags-c-5.html?page=3&sort=20a

Thanks in advance


----------



## bagcrazysteph

hhzz0313 said:


> PlZ let me know if this  link is fake?
> 
> http://www.handbags-michael-kors.com/michael-kors-tote-bags-c-5.html?page=3&sort=20a
> 
> Thanks in advance



Definitely fake!


----------



## hhzz0313

Thank u! I thought so!


----------



## NatalielovesCL

Hi,

I panic bought this Michael Kors Saffiano Leather Jet Set Medium Tote in Mandarin because I think the colour is last season and was worried about not getting it in this colour closer to xmas.  Please tell me it's not a fake?!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281159365...WNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_790wt_932

Thanks 

Natalie x


----------



## AnniKoe

Hey 
Is this one authentic?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-MICHAE...O-SMALL-MESSENGER-NICE-MSRP-268-/261261062713


----------



## Amortentia

NatalielovesCL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I panic bought this Michael Kors Saffiano Leather Jet Set Medium Tote in Mandarin because I think the colour is last season and was worried about not getting it in this colour closer to xmas.  Please tell me it's not a fake?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281159365...WNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_790wt_932
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Natalie x



It is legit._ 
_


----------



## Pajetti

Hi friends,
I've posted a query in page 82 and it might be missed.
Could you please help me to authenticate such MK selma via those pics attached?
Thanks much!!!
Paj


----------



## Jaggerswagger

Authentic older Astor style?? Looks real to me, however no magnetic closure!! Did older Astors not have closures? It does have three compartments, with zippered on in middle.  Just seems weird it doesn't close..


----------



## msmsytique

AnniKoe said:


> Hey
> Is this one authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-MICHAE...O-SMALL-MESSENGER-NICE-MSRP-268-/261261062713


 

Looks good. It's an outlet bag.


----------



## ninamcruz

Hi! Hope you could all help me authenticate this Michael kors Jet Set Medium Tote.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:PH:1123#ht_2258wt_892

What do you guys think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jaggerswagger

ninamcruz said:


> Hi! Hope you could all help me authenticate this Michael kors Jet Set Medium Tote.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:PH:1123#ht_2258wt_892
> 
> What do you guys think? Thanks in advance!


Looks authentic....but the shipping cost is outrageous


----------



## cloudtwine

Opinions? Part of me is screaming fake. I asked her to post a picture of date code which she did. But I noticed it has a dot before code.  My MK wristlet (bought from store) doesn't.  

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=400564472316


----------



## Pajetti

Hi all!
is this selma fake or authentic?
thank you,
P


----------



## ninamcruz

Jaggerswagger said:


> Looks authentic....but the shipping cost is outrageous


Thanks so much!!! Im from the Philippines, but will have the item
Shipped to SF so shipping is free  thanks again!


----------



## Jaggerswagger

Pajetti said:


> Hi all!
> is this selma fake or authentic?
> thank you,
> P
> 
> View attachment 2320333
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320334
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320337


Most definitely looks authentic!


----------



## abdoutots

Can someone please authenticate? It looks real to me but Im pretty sure the other items from this seller are fake...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MICHAE...066?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46129c0f02


----------



## luvallpurses

Hi I posted a few days ago.  Could someone kindly tell me if this looks authentic?  Thank you

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/706-5...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f28422dfa


----------



## msmsytique

luvallpurses said:


> Hi I posted a few days ago.  Could someone kindly tell me if this looks authentic?  Thank you
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/706-5...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f28422dfa


 

This looks correct but a better picture of the inside would be better.


----------



## baglover917

Waffle65 said:


> This is the Hunter Green from the Winter collection.



Thanks!


----------



## luvallpurses

msmsytique said:


> This looks correct but a better picture of the inside would be better.


Thank you .  I'll see if I can get a better pic from the seller


----------



## ROV

Pajetti said:


> Hi all!
> is this selma fake or authentic?
> thank you,
> P
> 
> View attachment 2320333
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320334
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320337





Jaggerswagger said:


> Most definitely looks authentic!



Hi I currently have 2 selmas both purchased from US, one I'm sure is authentic because it was preordered from MK website (Cinnabar) - Both are made in Indonesia. 

I had a Selma in navy delivered yesterday, but it said made in China.
I compared the Made in China (MIC) vs. the Made in Indonesia (MII) Selmas
and first off the saffiano leather seemed thicker on the made in Indonesia bags, in addition the shoulder strap in the MIC was slightly wider, about 1mm than the MII.
My main qualm about the MIC Selma the handles have a wiggle room (side to side) between the hardware, unlike the MII selmas.
Another no no for me was the whole inner canvas lining can be separated from the bottom of the bag, whereas the MII bags are fixed to the bottom.

Just want to know if in fact other people here with Selma's purchased from a reputable retailer have a Made in China tag inside?

I have contacted my supplier, and luckily will refund my money of AUS$344 (a $100 saving compared to my other Selmas). 

I will be posting the Navy back on Monday, but just in case....
Are Made in China Selmas authentic?


----------



## ROV

fawkex said:


> More detail pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it comes only with this card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dustbag looks off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only put in the bag in this position



Hi Fawkex
I know your post was a while back, but the flaws you have in your bag are similar to ones I'm having now with the Navy that just got shipped to me yesterday...I'm thinking its a fake.

As per my previous post above in this page, the gap in between the handle and the square gold hardware is quite substantial, unlike the other Selmas I have. 
Plus the Made in China tag worries me (though still need confirmation from others about this) as the other 2 Selmas I have are made in Indonesia. 

Is it just me, but the sales tag is suppose to be on the Back of the bag, on the right hand side of the handle? The Navy I have is just joined to the front handle itself not onto the hardware.

Also one side of the strap is attached to the bag on the left hand side with a plastic cord connecting the buckle and the loop preventing ppl shopliftting the strap from the bag itself - whereas the Navy I have is wrapped separately in plastic and placed inside the bag completely.


----------



## ROV

pennydreadful said:


> ...



Its a lovely bag
Same code as my Tan Selma 
So are these codes suppose to be unique or same as other Selmas in same colour/sz?

My new Large Cinnabar (preordered from MK) code is AI-1306
Both Made in Indonesia.


----------



## trammy

Hi all,

I'm new here. Currently I'm living in Melbourne and I want to buy a jet set Logo medium travel tote, code 30H1GTVT2B
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8519&isEditorial=false

Is there anyone in Sydney know the price of this bag in AUD$  (there are 2 stores in Sydney, one is DFO Home Bush and one at Westfield)?

And is nordstrom.com is an online website that I can buy a bag? Please help me to check this. I don't want to spend money to buy a fake.

Thanks so much!


----------



## k.matte

trammy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here. Currently I'm living in Melbourne and I want to buy a jet set Logo medium travel tote, code 30H1GTVT2B
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8519&isEditorial=false
> 
> Is there anyone in Sydney know the price of this bag in AUD$  (there are 2 stores in Sydney, one is DFO Home Bush and one at Westfield)?
> 
> And is nordstrom.com is an online website that I can buy a bag? Please help me to check this. I don't want to spend money to buy a fake.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Yes Nordstrom , the actual Michael kors site, Macy's , Neumann Marcus stores like that are all actual reputable sites and stores the only thing you don't want to buy off of are the sites that are like michaelkorsoutlet.com the only actual Michael kors site to buy real ones is michaelkors.com


----------



## k.matte

ROV said:


> Hi Fawkex
> I know your post was a while back, but the flaws you have in your bag are similar to ones I'm having now with the Navy that just got shipped to me yesterday...I'm thinking its a fake.
> 
> As per my previous post above in this page, the gap in between the handle and the square gold hardware is quite substantial, unlike the other Selmas I have.
> Plus the Made in China tag worries me (though still need confirmation from others about this) as the other 2 Selmas I have are made in Indonesia.
> 
> Is it just me, but the sales tag is suppose to be on the Back of the bag, on the right hand side of the handle? The Navy I have is just joined to the front handle itself not onto the hardware.
> 
> Also one side of the strap is attached to the bag on the left hand side with a plastic cord connecting the buckle and the loop preventing ppl shopliftting the strap from the bag itself - whereas the Navy I have is wrapped separately in plastic and placed inside the bag completely.



All of my bags which were purchased at the Michael kors outlet are made in china they are all different! I have one made in Vietnam and its the boutique version there is nothing fake there are just manufactured in different places some specifically for outlet versions some for the boutique


----------



## tahitilove

I found this at my local Goodwill! Even better.. the price was $15!!  
SCORE!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n7lgb1x9tckboon/20130909_105120.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/khtkgl3h7bxj252/20130909_105146.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2112xqaj9ss2pr8/20130909_105212.jpg

(I don't know how to add pictures directly in here - help!)


----------



## tahitilove

tahitilove said:


> I found this at my local Goodwill! Even better.. the price was $15!!
> SCORE!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/n7lgb1x9tckboon/20130909_105120.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/khtkgl3h7bxj252/20130909_105146.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2112xqaj9ss2pr8/20130909_105212.jpg
> 
> (I don't know how to add pictures directly in here - help!)



Wrong thread, my mistake! Meant this to be in "Michael Kors Steals and Finds".


----------



## BowSatchelLover

Hi 

Could anyone tell me if this is authentic.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...136?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d43da2830

Thanks


----------



## TaterTots

BowSatchelLover said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone tell me if this is authentic.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...136?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d43da2830
> 
> Thanks



Yes... this bag looks to be authentic...


----------



## Charlotte88

I'm not sure....



jemi said:


> Could someone let me know if this is authentic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-KORS-Va...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
> 
> I am having a bad feeling about this. I bought the identical purse at Off 5th today. Then I read about the fake Fendi's Off 5th was selling late last year. So I started looking around to see if I could find any pictures of this Michael Kors Santorini Shopper and, except for this eBay auction, I cannot find anything else. I spoke to a rep at Michael Kors and they said they would only authenticate items from their site and would not even look at a picture of an online item.


----------



## godscardinal

Michael Michael Kors bag
Purchased from a private individual

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic. Outside is smooth, nonlogo patent leather.
The leather trim looks lighter and pink in my pictures.
I found a tiny plastic tag inside, on the side piping of the lining. Very hard to get to it to take a pic.
It reads Made in China and some letter and numbers. A..and either Q or O then 1107
Thanks for your help.


----------



## 90046

anyone have info on ebay seller id: topofthebests101

no tags on any MK bags...
hmmmm

someone asked for authentication in a december 2012 thread, but I see no response...

there's a post over in tory burch that a wallet was fake
lots of pos feedback tho - was nearly every buyer conned?
also weird, feedback is private on many sales, so you cant see what bag was purchased and rec'd positive feedback.

need a new MK saff bag!


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Can anyone authenticate this Selma for me? And it's listed as navy but looks like cadet possibly? I like both colours so don't care but curious what everyone else thinks?


----------



## tigresspurse

Does anyone know how to read the MK code tag inside the bags?
The letters stand for the country they are made in, China, Indonesia AI, Vietnam AV.

But I dont really know about the numbers. I somewhere heard its the week and the year they are manufactured?
Does anyone have specific information?


----------



## siadevina

Helppp me authenticate this selma messenger..
There's no tag and the tag inside the bag "made in..." 
Thanks


----------



## tigresspurse

siadevina said:


> Helppp me authenticate this selma messenger..
> There's no tag and the tag inside the bag "made in..."
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2340167
> View attachment 2340168
> View attachment 2340171



I have never seen this style with the studs on the sides of the bags.
Where did you buy it from?


----------



## siadevina

bagcrazysteph said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Selma for me? And it's listed as navy but looks like cadet possibly? I like both colours so don't care but curious what everyone else thinks?


the plastic for the handle and the longstrap? its weird...cuz what i know , they put white paper with the mk logo on the handle.. not with plastic..mostly a bag with plastic bag is fake esp MK....but i dont know... let see what others think...


----------



## Hollywood Hills

bagcrazysteph said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Selma for me? And it's listed as navy but looks like cadet possibly? I like both colours so don't care but curious what everyone else thinks?


The size looks a bit weird to me. And that the handles and the strap are wrapped in plastic instead of paper.
I have 3 MK bags (1 bought in a MK store, 2 bougt online (Dillards, Bloomingdales) an none of theme were wrapped in plastic.


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Ok thanks guys! I don't want to pay all that money for a fake. Appreciate the help.


----------



## garciaj

Hi everyone! Appreciate if I can have help authenticating these two Michael Kors I saw online.  I've seen posts discussing the seller as selling good fakes although her listing claims it's authentic.  Thank you very much for the help! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300964331369?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271275991606?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## k.matte

garciaj said:


> Hi everyone! Appreciate if I can have help authenticating these two Michael Kors I saw online.  I've seen posts discussing the seller as selling good fakes although her listing claims it's authentic.  Thank you very much for the help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300964331369?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271275991606?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



They both ended plus would never buy a bag that you couldn't see the inside of the bag that's your first red flag you can tell a fake right off the bat from the inside


----------



## garciaj

k.matte said:


> They both ended plus would never buy a bag that you couldn't see the inside of the bag that's your first red flag you can tell a fake right off the bat from the inside


Hi! Yes, the item has been sold but she still has more stocks for the same style which is why I'm checking.  I'm really wondering if they are just Class A fakes.


----------



## k.matte

garciaj said:


> Hi! Yes, the item has been sold but she still has more stocks for the same style which is why I'm checking.  I'm really wondering if they are just Class A fakes.



Uh wouldn't it make you question the fact she has multiple bags in the same style .... Plus she has no other pictures of the bag but the outside for me personally it wouldn't take that chance you can't authenticate anything with the lack of photos and information


----------



## lydie78210

I need help authenticating this Michael Kors purse, the seller says she doesnt have a receipts or dust bag anymore, she doesnt know the name of the style of the purse and I can not find any pictures on Google of one like it. Any help is greatly apreciated.

-----------------------------------
Pictures didn't post, maybe because I am a new account, sorry ladies.


----------



## Millee

I want a large selma stud tote and found one on ebay and am concerned about the details of it. The monogram lining seems a bit off, that inside zipper seems too light, and the stitching on the pockets seems, strange. What do you think?


----------



## siadevina

@milleee its fake.....i can tell from the lining inside and the writing from the zipper


----------



## Millee

Darn I thought it might be, but I wanted it to be real!


----------



## ellekuo

pls help me authenticate this bag

seller id:*yayendij*
link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300964335875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## jjjjjxxxx

Has anyone bought anything from this seller?
This seller has 99.5% positive reviews but he never posts detailed pics.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111171578462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

please comment


----------



## UnicornMidna

I'm selling this bag, It's gorgeous and I never even use it. 
http://www.elle.com/cm/elle/images/ig/Python-bag-Michael-Kors-lgn.jpg

It's in black thought


----------



## anhpham1907

Hi could you authenticate this michael kors selma in mint colour ?http://www.ebay.com/itm/181225179572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
thanks


----------



## c2maecab

Hi.. newbie here...

i found this from one of the group buying sites and i really like it.  will you please authenticate this for me?

http://beta.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-...-michael-kors-medium-hamilton-slouchy-satchel

thank you very much..


----------



## PrincessSarah

Hello there 

I was curious if anyone is familiar with the ebay seller sharpbrands. They look to be a safe seller for Michael Kors but Ive learned  you cant be too cautious. Thank you. This is one of their listings....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...WH_Handbags&hash=item485863054a#ht_874wt_1165


----------



## godscardinal

godscardinal said:


> Michael Michael Kors bag
> Purchased from a private individual
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic. Outside is smooth, nonlogo patent leather.
> The leather trim looks lighter and pink in my pictures.
> I found a tiny plastic tag inside, on the side piping of the lining. Very hard to get to it to take a pic.
> It reads Made in China and some letter and numbers. A..and either Q or O then 1107
> Thanks for your help.


 Anyone? Please.


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Can anyone tell me if this looks authentic? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jay bird

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-Bag-Medium-Size-W0QQAdIdZ527346399
Could someone please tell me if this looks authentic? When I see it in person, what should I look for? Thank you so much, any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mochi-xx

Can anyone please authenticate this? The MK logo seems a bit off but I've been looking for this colour for so long! Crossing my fingers*
 Thank you so much!!


----------



## k.matte

jay bird said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...s-Hamilton-Bag-Medium-Size-W0QQAdIdZ527346399
> Could someone please tell me if this looks authentic? When I see it in person, what should I look for? Thank you so much, any help is greatly appreciated!



Nothing is there ?


----------



## k.matte

mochi-xx said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this? The MK logo seems a bit off but I've been looking for this colour for so long! Crossing my fingers*
> Thank you so much!!



Looks good to me but I'm no expert nor do I know much about this bag but from what I look for in bags it loose good to me


----------



## SparklyPurse

Hello!  I picked up this bag at an estate sale and would love an opinion on it.  It looks good but I can't find this style anywhere.  Does anyone know what bag it is and whether it looks legit?  

There is a Michael Kors stamp on all the hardware.

Thanks so much
I


----------



## SparklyPurse

Never mind, I found it.  It's the Harrison satchel and I'm satisfied it's authentic.  Thank you though!


----------



## blissd

Can anyone confirm the authenticity of these Selmas? Thanks!

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=585179261544179&id=215715715157204&set=a.583387435056695.1073742024.215715715157204&source=49&refid=17


----------



## blinglips

bagcrazysteph said:


> Can anyone tell me if this looks authentic? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I think it's authentic. It has Michael kors written on bottom protective feet. 
and the lining looks authentic.


----------



## blinglips

blissd said:


> Can anyone confirm the authenticity of these Selmas? Thanks!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=585179261544179&id=215715715157204&set=a.583387435056695.1073742024.215715715157204&source=49&refid=17


Hi! do you happen to have any pics of inside lining or different angles??


----------



## AlyaKdin

Hi everyone. I'm planning to purchase this Large Selma, but I need help authenticating it. This person is selling it for RM890, but at boutiques it retails for RM1700. I'm from Malaysia by the way. I'm kinda sceptical, but it does look legit. Help?


----------



## AlyaKdin

Sorry, but I'm having problems posting the pictures from my Samsung Note 2..

---

Never mind. I've already sorted it out.


----------



## Annise

pls help to authentic this large selma bag 

item: MICHAEL Michael Kors Medium Selma Saffiano Satchel 

link : http://******/172MFYP

seller: Annie 8181


----------



## k.matte

Annise said:


> pls help to authentic this large selma bag
> 
> item: MICHAEL Michael Kors Medium Selma Saffiano Satchel
> 
> link : http://******/172MFYP
> 
> seller: Annie 8181



One thing that concerns me is the fact that the description is for optic white/black when clearly that's not lol so you never know what she might send you 

And I don't think those are her pictures looks more like stock photos so I would ask her what your really getting because those are two different colours and chances are she might send you a different bag


----------



## purdy_femme

Annise said:


> pls help to authentic this large selma bag
> 
> item: MICHAEL Michael Kors Medium Selma Saffiano Satchel
> 
> link : http://******/172MFYP
> 
> seller: Annie 8181


I find it weird in her last picture, if you zoom in to the tag it says charcoal when the bag could be neon pink or zinnia?


----------



## kris10marie

does anyone know the name of this bag? thanks so much in advance for your help


----------



## deluxuryqueen

hai, im Luxi from Indonesia, in indonesia so many online seller of michael kors selma handbag made in china. are you think that is authentic? lets see, i;m comparing with selma bag's made in vietnam bought in mk store USA.
please help me  what you think about it. i bought red  n darkdune color from instagram reseller(made in china). and navy -made in vietnam , bought at usa mk store. 








hardware is securitycontrol rite? n why they r diff?




diff pocket size




 n size




safiano leather!






this 2 bags are made in china, n why have diff size?







need ur komen too at
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151984139104276&set=pcb.10151984142814276&type=1&theater

thanks!


----------



## nikknakk

Can someone tell me if this is a fake? I am 90% sure it is from the lining in the inside. The M's are huge. Thank you.

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/clo/4023059024.html


----------



## Annise

k.matte said:


> One thing that concerns me is the fact that the description is for optic white/black when clearly that's not lol so you never know what she might send you
> 
> And I don't think those are her pictures looks more like stock photos so I would ask her what your really getting because those are two different colours and chances are she might send you a different bag



thanks so much , I didn't win the item but the seller offer me the bag for $250 ? she say she was ordering one more and need to wait for a wks ? what do u think ?


----------



## Annise

Pls help to authentic this bag 

item: Michael Kors Handbag 

link: http://******/GAMuNK

seller: bell shelf 7 

thank you so much


----------



## k.matte

Annise said:


> thanks so much , I didn't win the item but the seller offer me the bag for $250 ? she say she was ordering one more and need to wait for a wks ? what do u think ?



To be honest annise I wouldn't the first two picture she uses are stock photos and like someone also pointed out the tag attached to the pink bag said charcoal.... And her description said optic white.... So for
Me red flags but if you decide to ask her for actual pictures and maybe question why the tag and description say that because you maybe getting a bag you didn't want


----------



## k.matte

nikknakk said:


> Can someone tell me if this is a fake? I am 90% sure it is from the lining in the inside. The M's are huge. Thank you.
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/clo/4023059024.html



Um I've actually seen this lining lol his bags have different linings but I can't authenticate this but if you actually check out others post or contact one of the Hamilton girls on different forums I'm sure they will gladly show you the lining


----------



## sesamite

Hi...I'm thinking about purchasing my first Michael Kors bag.  Is this authentic?  Can you tell me if this is a fair price for this bag?  TIA


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-leather-astor-hobo-/221292760727

ebay item# 221292760727
Current bid: $125


----------



## mechel

Hi Everybody 

I am new to this, I hope I am doing this correctly..

First of, I would like to say I am loving MK bags! I am planning to buy my first one, I've got my eye on the Jet Set E/W Top-Zip Saffiano totes  currently debating which colour to get, the dark dune or luggage... If anybody has any ideas/comments/opinions regarding these two colours, please share, I would love to hear them 

Also, I am from Australia, and they do not have the complete MK range here, I can't seem to get the bag that I want (mentioned above), which is why I had to look for other sources, can someone please authenticate this bag, being sold on ebay...  

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251342019249?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

All comments, and help is much appreciated!! Thank you for helping a newbie out  x


----------



## bagcrazysteph

nikknakk said:


> Can someone tell me if this is a fake? I am 90% sure it is from the lining in the inside. The M's are huge. Thank you.
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/clo/4023059024.html



Thats how my lining looks in my old hamilton. I fairly certain mine isnt fake so Id say this one isnt either in my opinion.


----------



## xxluverxx

I'm looking into purchasing the Jet Set Medium Tote and came across a seller by the name of *itsinaclutch* on eBay.

Link to item below:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121185766150?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller Page:
http://www.ebay.com/usr/itsinaclutch

The seller has great feedback but I have a hunch on the authenticity on the products sold since there are a number of bags that were/are listed seem to be in abundance.  Also, the need to include that a bag is indeed AUTHENTIC on the listing increases my doubts.  Any insights would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## MBLove

Hi, 

Would someone be able to authenticate this MK Selma - Large tote in Optic White?  I'm not really familiar with MK products. I would appreciate it very much, thank you. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Annise

Hi 
pls help me to authentic this MK pink bag ?

item: Authentic Michael Kors Medium Saffiano Selma Studded Messenger 
link : http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1029238428

seller dont have receipt , thank you


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Hello 
Can anyone help me identify  and authenticate this MK bag
Thank RC


----------



## debkoslow61

Please authenticate or non authenticate this purse for me. Ebay is insisting I get this done before issuing my refund for it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...m91Jw9yNSAX4EFCFP9EGM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Thanks!!!
I know it's a fake, but they are insisting on a 3rd party authentication and only gave me a couple days!
Thanks again to anyone who can help me out.


----------



## mandasari

Hi, need your help to authenticate this bag. Is it normally comes without a dustbag?

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=331039719888

Thankss


----------



## Izzy0692

I was kinda wondering the same thing, my mom bought a MK bag from a friend who bought it from a friend again, and i cant seem to find this model on the website! So please help, dont want to pay for an fake bag..


----------



## msmsytique

Izzy0692 said:


> I was kinda wondering the same thing, my mom bought a MK bag from a friend who bought it from a friend again, and i cant seem to find this model on the website! So please help, dont want to pay for an fake bag..


 
It's a MK Outlet brand that's why it's not on the MK website, its made just for the outlet. It either called the large Bedford satchel or just large satchel ...sorry can't recall the exact name but you can search for it on the forum.


----------



## msmsytique

debkoslow61 said:


> Please authenticate or non authenticate this purse for me. Ebay is insisting I get this done before issuing my refund for it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...m91Jw9yNSAX4EFCFP9EGM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Thanks!!!
> I know it's a fake, but they are insisting on a 3rd party authentication and only gave me a couple days!
> Thanks again to anyone who can help me out.


 
Your link didn't go to one specific bag. When ebay wants third party authentication they are wanting it in writing. You need to pay a service for this. Did you compare the bag you bought against one here or the MK website? Your best bet is to post in the ebay forum for places where you can get third party authentication.


----------



## msmsytique

mandasari said:


> Hi, need your help to authenticate this bag. Is it normally comes without a dustbag?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=331039719888
> 
> Thankss


 
Looks correct to me. Not all MK products come with dustbag, depends on the price point. When shopping on ebay you might not always get the dustbag even if the bag (in the store) comes with one.


----------



## Izzy0692

msmsytique said:


> It's a MK Outlet brand that's why it's not on the MK website, its made just for the outlet. It either called the large Bedford satchel or just large satchel ...sorry can't recall the exact name but you can search for it on the forum.



Thank you so much! Now my mom and me can relax!


----------



## CheerPham

TODAY, 9:00AM	   #7
C
CheerPham
Member
Joined: Oct 2013
Posts: 2
Hello im so interesting in this Cynthia Bag in pomegrate color but im so confused because its totally sold out in Micheal kors main website and store... So i has found it everywhere specially in Ebay... But i have asked many seller in Ebay and they give me same answer that this bag is made in Vietnam???? I dont know thats real or fake? Also my friend has got this bag and she said that Made in indonesia?? 
Please help me answer this 
Thank you 
And because im a new member so i dont know how to post picture in that topic... Please let me know


----------



## Annise

Hi 
Just wondering what colour does the selma studded messenger come in ? pink ? I have contact the MK store in US and online enquiry no one seem to know because this is not current season stock . thanks


----------



## tigresspurse

Annise said:


> Hi
> Just wondering what colour does the selma studded messenger come in ? pink ? I have contact the MK store in US and online enquiry no one seem to know because this is not current season stock . thanks



It comes in several colours with studs.
Black, pomegranate/pink, turqoise, luggage, red, dune...


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello,
Could you please authenticate this bag for me. 
Thank you very much for your time and expertise!


----------



## vhelya

Dear Experts

Could you kindly advise me whether this bag is authentic? I wasn't a fan of michael kors until I saw the large selma. I fell in love with the large selma bag and finally I bought it online from an online seller.
My mistake that I didn't carefully search about the bag. I just quickly placed an order but when I received the bag, I felt a bit disappointed as it doesn't look like in the picture (Note: the seller is using pic from MK website).
The seller actually claimed that the bag is authentic but it is a rejected item thus the price is cheaper than the boutique (her price is actually not that cheap, I thought it is normal that online shopping will be a bit cheaper than the boutique)..

Till now I still not sure and still suspect that the bag maybe a fake product instead of rejected.

Hope that someone can advise me as I do not like a fake product..Thank you in advance

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8909/vyk7.jpg

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/4883/5gh6.jpg

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4589/33gc.jpg

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7923/tk8s.jpg

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/28/38dd.jpg

http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/4379/4icw.jpg

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/3079/3icz.jpg

http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/9250/7sgb.jpg

http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/2302/kfv1.jpg

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/8192/zpre.jpg

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/2624/of1m.jpg

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/634/vufc.jpg


----------



## KJJO

Hello, I'm new here and I was hoping someone could help me to authenticate a Michael Kors Selma bag. I hope the pictures are ok. I asked the seller where the bag was made, and she said it was in china, not sure if this is relevant. Also, she doesn't have proof of purchase, states it was a gift, however her online purchase history said she bought this bag approx 2 weeks ago. So I'm not sure what to make of that, if anything!

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## KJJO

Oops, not all photos worked, sorry!


----------



## KJJO

And another pic, and a link incase it doesn't work 
http://******/GXAdCM


----------



## KJJO

One more. Sorry about this, pics not loading.


----------



## khaytrina

KJJO said:


> Oops, not all photos worked, sorry!




Can you please post another closer photo of the inside of the purse?


----------



## khaytrina

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me.
> Thank you very much for your time and expertise!




Authentic.


----------



## KJJO

khaytrina said:


> Can you please post another closer photo of the inside of the purse?


Hi, that's the only picture that's provided of the inside unfortunately.


----------



## khaytrina

KJJO said:


> Hi, that's the only picture that's provided of the inside unfortunately.




Hello, 

You can request a photo from the seller.


----------



## Tuuli35

khaytrina said:


> Authentic.


Thank you! Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## kelshar

I just bought an MK summer tote and it looks authentic, even has the little plastic tab in the seam, but the inside pocket zipper says Ideal. Does anyone know if MK uses Ideal zippers on the inside?  I went to look at some MK purses at Macy's and they had YKK or was a blank zipper.  So i have no idea.


----------



## KJJO

I've requested some more pics of the inside of the bag, just waiting for a reply


----------



## vhelya

Dear Experts

Can help to authenticate this too? Please 
Thank you

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8909/vyk7.jpg

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/4883/5gh6.jpg

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4589/33gc.jpg

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7923/tk8s.jpg

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/28/38dd.jpg

http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/4379/4icw.jpg

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/3079/3icz.jpg

http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/9250/7sgb.jpg

http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/2302/kfv1.jpg

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/8192/zpre.jpg

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/2624/of1m.jpg

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/634/vufc.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## khaytrina

vhelya said:


> dear experts
> 
> 
> 
> can help to authenticate this too? Please
> 
> thank you
> 
> This is AUTHENTIC. i am collecting MK purses for over 2years now and ive seen a lot of knock offs. Its so obvious that its indeed real!
> 
> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8909/vyk7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/4883/5gh6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/
> img33/4589/33gc.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> it is authentic.url]http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7923/tk8s.jpg[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/28/38dd.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/4379/4icw.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/3079/3icz.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/9250/7sgb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/2302/kfv1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/8192/zpre.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/2624/of1m.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/634/vufc.jpg


[/quote]


----------



## fablove

can you help me authenticate this bag?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater


----------



## fablove

and here's another MK bag

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater


----------



## khaytrina

fablove said:


> can you help me authenticate this bag?




It is authentic.


----------



## fablove

khaytrina said:


> It is authentic.


thanks for your time to check my bags...


----------



## khaytrina

fablove said:


> thanks for your time to check my bags...




No worries and enjoy! &#128522;


----------



## fablove

here's the other one... its a east west tote bag

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## vhelya

[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for your help 
It's a relief to know that this is authentic..


----------



## khaytrina

Thank you so much for your help 

It's a relief to know that this is authentic..[/QUOTE]


my pleasure! have a great sunday dear! &#128522;


----------



## khaytrina

fablove said:


> here's the other one... its a east west tote




Hi,

Was not permitted to view the link.


----------



## kelshar

I have recently purchased an MK summer tote off craigslist and everything seems legit, even has the little plastic tag in the seam.  However, the inside pocket zipper says Ideal.  I went to Macy's to look at the MK bags and theirs either had YKK or were blank.  Do you know if MK uses Ideal zippers?


----------



## kelshar

here is the inside tag of the purse.  It has the little plastic tag inside too.


----------



## khaytrina

kelshar said:


> here is the inside tag of the purse.  It has the little plastic tag inside too.





You can easily tell that it is authentic because of the inner lining of your purse. you can never see knock offs with that lining. Enjoy!


----------



## fablove

khaytrina said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was not permitted to view the link.


im sorry...here is the picture

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater


----------



## khaytrina

fablove said:


> im sorry...here is the picture



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater





can you send me a closer photo of the inside?


----------



## fablove

khaytrina said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you send me a closer photo of the inside?


i dont have the bag anymore my sister already got the bag yesterday...this is the closest pic that i have for the bag for the lining or inside of the bag

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=1&theater


----------



## khaytrina

fablove said:


> i dont have the bag anymore my sister already got the bag yesterday...this is the closest pic that i have for the bag for the lining or inside of the bag
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741833.635663909791644&type=1&theater




sorry did not notice the monogram lining cause its too light. but yes its authentic.


----------



## winnie_cutie

Hi

Can anyone help me to authenticity this Michael Kors selma bags? Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_8903wt_924

and this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/39067552083...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_8903wt_924

Thank you


----------



## fablove

khaytrina said:


> sorry did not notice the monogram lining cause its too light. but yes its authentic.


thanks khay


----------



## kynichole

Can someone please authenticate 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

thanks!!!


----------



## k.matte

kelshar said:


> I have recently purchased an MK summer tote off craigslist and everything seems legit, even has the little plastic tag in the seam.  However, the inside pocket zipper says Ideal.  I went to Macy's to look at the MK bags and theirs either had YKK or were blank.  Do you know if MK uses Ideal zippers?




Hey kelshar I wondered the same thing though I bought both my bags from the outlet which say ide and then my boutique version says ykk. I'm not sure many people even recognize it so I don't think it really means anything lol let
Me know of  find out


----------



## KJJO

Hi, my original seller never replied when I requested more pics of the selma- so I guess I got my answer! I'm looking at another and I was hoping someone could help me authenticate it. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## KJJO

I'm so sorry, it's not letting me upload more than one pic! Argh!!


----------



## KJJO

Pic 3 of 4


----------



## KJJO

4 of 4


----------



## KJJO

One extra pic. Thank you in advance xx


----------



## KJJO

Seller said the bag is made in Indonesia


----------



## khaytrina

KJJO said:


> Seller said the bag is made in Indonesia




Its authentic. No worries.


----------



## k.matte

KJJO said:


> Hi, my original seller never replied when I requested more pics of the selma- so I guess I got my answer! I'm looking at another and I was hoping someone could help me authenticate it. Thank you so much in advance!




Um can't really work with that one picture


----------



## KJJO

Thank you Khaytrina!


----------



## Sharee26

Hi! I just wanna ask, are the Selma bags only made in Indonesia? I'm about to purchase a Selma messenger bag but it's made in China.


----------



## k.matte

Sharee26 said:


> Hi! I just wanna ask, are the Selma bags only made in Indonesia? I'm about to purchase a Selma messenger bag but it's made in China.




Origin has nothing to do with it post the bag and someone will be able to tell you the authenticity but where it's made means nothing I have bags made in china Indonesia and Vietnam. I find mostly tho the outlet versions are made in china I could be wrong tho


----------



## Sharee26

k.matte said:


> Origin has nothing to do with it post the bag and someone will be able to tell you the authenticity but where it's made means nothing I have bags made in china Indonesia and Vietnam. I find mostly tho the outlet versions are made in china I could be wrong tho



Thank you for responding!  I just thought that they are made in Indonesia only. I will post a picture of the bag soon.


----------



## khaytrina

k.matte said:


> Origin has nothing to do with it post the bag and someone will be able to tell you the authenticity but where it's made means nothing I have bags made in china Indonesia and Vietnam. I find mostly tho the outlet versions are made in china I could be wrong tho




I couldnt agree more. I got 6 MK purses and they are made in different places. So no need to worry.


----------



## khaytrina

KJJO said:


> Thank you Khaytrina!




Your very welcome dear. Glad i could help.


----------



## winnie_cutie

Hi

Can anyone help me to authenticity this Michael Kors selma bags? Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_8903wt_924

and this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/39067552083...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_8903wt_924

Thank you[/QUOTE]


----------



## bellywelly

hi, i just bought a mk selma large in white from a seller and i'm not sure if it's authentic 
she did not provide me any receipt and mk paper bags but a dust bag was provided. The 4 studs at the bottom of the bag is protected with scotch tape which makes me doubt it's authentic.There's a stitching defect on the front of the bag, a pencil marking on the side of the bag and on the straps there's a part where the paint has dropped. I asked the seller why there's defects when it's suppose to be a new bag and she mention she got it from supplier and all these are rejected goods direct from MK factory. my question is does MK sell their rejected goods? i got it at $320SGD which is almost half the price retailing in Singapore local boutique. May i know by any chance mine is a fake?


----------



## vhelya

bellywelly said:


> hi, i just bought a mk selma large in white from a seller and i'm not sure if it's authentic
> she did not provide me any receipt and mk paper bags but a dust bag was provided. The 4 studs at the bottom of the bag is protected with scotch tape which makes me doubt it's authentic.There's a stitching defect on the front of the bag, a pencil marking on the side of the bag and on the straps there's a part where the paint has dropped. I asked the seller why there's defects when it's suppose to be a new bag and she mention she got it from supplier and all these are rejected goods direct from MK factory. my question is does MK sell their rejected goods? i got it at $320SGD which is almost half the price retailing in Singapore local boutique. May i know by any chance mine is a fake?



I probably bought a bag from the same seller with u. I also raise an issue about the same bag I bought from her. The cond is worse than yours when I received the item. The defect is shown in pic. It's also have many dentation but I managed to iron it so it now become straight and much better.
Few days back I managed to go MK boutique and found the bag has different material. My bag has rougher surface, less flexible (easier to dent) and lighter in weight compared to the bag in boutique. I clarified with her and she said that according to her supplier, it's true that the white bag has different material from other colors (I really feel there is something fishy and weird but I couldn't prove it fake too). And when I asked her for the authenticity proof, she failed to do it.

Dear Khaytrina

I knew that you've said that my bag is authentic based on the pics I sent few days back but just 2 days back I went to MK boutique and found some differences especially the material and when I use the bag with the sling/strap, my bag will be slanted which I found the original bag doesnt have this problem. I couldn't get the answer from the SA whether or not my bag is authentic since they're not so helpful.
I can say that my bag is very similar to the original one until I compare it side by side in more details then I can feel the differences.

Please advise whether this is a normal problem in an authentic bag?

Thanks in advance


----------



## khaytrina

> Dear Khaytrina
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that you've said that my bag is authentic based on the pics I sent few days back but just 2 days back I went to MK boutique and found some differences especially the material and when I use the bag with the sling/strap, my bag will be slanted which I found the original bag doesnt have this problem. I couldn't get the answer from the SA whether or not my bag is authentic since they're not so helpful.
> 
> I can say that my bag is very similar to the original one until I compare it side by side in more details then I can feel the differences. Thanks in advance



Where did you purchased it from?


----------



## khaytrina

For what I know,some people are selling those items that are already rejected by the store because something is wrong with it or it could be that theyre getting defective items for a wholesale price. 

If the seller told you that its indeed brand new then it should be. But you also have the right to now why they are selling it for a low price. 

Still those are authentic. Probably did not just passed the quality control.


----------



## k.matte

khaytrina said:


> for what i know,some people are selling those items that are already rejected by the store because something is wrong with it or it could be that theyre getting defective items for a wholesale price.
> 
> If the seller told you that its indeed brand new then it should be. But you also have the right to now why they are selling it for a low price.
> 
> I agree with you khaytrina sometimes things don't pass they both look authentic
> to me as well. I've bought things that didn't meet the requirements and they sell them at refurbished stores they do it with all troyes of items it's the chance your willing to take when buying off evaystill those are authentic. Probably did not just passed the quality control.




i


----------



## khaytrina

k.matte said:


> i




Its indeed taking chances.


----------



## vhelya

khaytrina said:


> Where did you purchased it from?



I purchased it online. Unknown seller.
My mistake was I didn't search carefully before buying the bag. 
The seller claimed that the bag is a rejected item. But I'm really not sure if the bag is truly rejected or she is just taking advantage in this situation. More the material used is also different which make me suspect it is not authentic.


----------



## bellywelly

vhelya said:


> I probably bought a bag from the same seller with u. I also raise an issue about the same bag I bought from her. The cond is worse than yours when I received the item. The defect is shown in pic. It's also have many dentation but I managed to iron it so it now become straight and much better.
> Few days back I managed to go MK boutique and found the bag has different material. My bag has rougher surface, less flexible (easier to dent) and lighter in weight compared to the bag in boutique. I clarified with her and she said that according to her supplier, it's true that the white bag has different material from other colors (I really feel there is something fishy and weird but I couldn't prove it fake too). And when I asked her for the authenticity proof, she failed to do it.



hi, did you inform her about the defects? i whatsapp her immediately and she said she will ask her supplier if it's able to exchange and most properly can. but after seeing your pic, i'm not sure if i want to exchange. i might get a bag that's worse than the current condition of my bag 
so most likely ours is authentic? just that these are rejected goods thus the low price and bad condition?


----------



## k.matte

bellywelly said:


> hi, did you inform her about the defects? i whatsapp her immediately and she said she will ask her supplier if it's able to exchange and most properly can. but after seeing your pic, i'm not sure if i want to exchange. i might get a bag that's worse than the current condition of my bag
> 
> so most likely ours is authentic? just that these are rejected goods thus the low price and bad condition?





Lets out it this way of its fake that's a dam good looking fake because nothing about those bags screams fake. You may notice material difference but other people actually say the same thing depending on where it came from nothing can be exact! Not does everything pass tests like I said your taking the chance by buying online like anyone else but the bags look good according to more then. One person but maybe consider taking it to different mk stores


----------



## bellywelly

k.matte said:


> Lets out it this way of its fake that's a dam good looking fake because nothing about those bags screams fake. You may notice material difference but other people actually say the same thing depending on where it came from nothing can be exact! Not does everything pass tests like I said your taking the chance by buying online like anyone else but the bags look good according to more then. One person but maybe consider taking it to different mk stores



to my knowledge, there's only one mk boutique in singapore and vhelya has already went in to seek for help regarding authentic issue but the staff is not helpful with that 
i'm hoping the bag can last long since it's suppose to be saffiano leather.


----------



## vhelya

bellywelly said:


> hi, did you inform her about the defects? i whatsapp her immediately and she said she will ask her supplier if it's able to exchange and most properly can. but after seeing your pic, i'm not sure if i want to exchange. i might get a bag that's worse than the current condition of my bag
> so most likely ours is authentic? just that these are rejected goods thus the low price and bad condition?



Yes, but i didn't ask her for exchange last time coz I also understand what I paid for. I only did tell her about the defect and just ask her to feedback to her supplier. Since it was cheap, I didn't complain the cond as long as it is authentic. 
My suspicion just came up after using the bag. 
I just started to clarify with her about my concern yesterday after I managed to go to MK boutique. I only expected that she can prove it authentic but she failed to do it. Thus that make me unsatisfied.
Anyway, i just learnt from this exp to be more careful before buying anything.


----------



## vhelya

bellywelly said:


> to my knowledge, there's only one mk boutique in singapore and vhelya has already went in to seek for help regarding authentic issue but the staff is not helpful with that
> i'm hoping the bag can last long since it's suppose to be saffiano leather.



Yes, what I know is only 1 store in Scotts Road. However, if u have any chance to go MK boutique u may try also coz I think it may depend to whom u talk.
Maybe i'm not lucky enough to meet a nice SA at that time


----------



## purdy_femme

hi, original MK selma's packaging on handles and straps normally comes with white paper and not clear plastic. If you bought yours with clear plastic on the handles and straps, it's one red flag already. I own quite a few MK bags. Some are made in China, some Indonesia. Just to share.


----------



## farris2

Hello!
 Any chances of getting authentication on this bag? A coworker wants to buy this and I dont know anything about authenticating MK.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350899835905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vhelya

purdy_femme said:


> hi, original MK selma's packaging on handles and straps normally comes with white paper and not clear plastic. If you bought yours with clear plastic on the handles and straps, it's one red flag already. I own quite a few MK bags. Some are made in China, some Indonesia. Just to share.



Thanks for sharing..
Yeah you're right..What i know, most of leather branded bags won't come with plastic on handles as the leather need to breath thus plastic is not good for leather. Normally bags will be wrapped with paper first before wrapping it with plastic.


----------



## kitajovonna

Hi trying to find the the name of this Mk saw it listed on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/200973839908?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## nutm3g

Hello: I'm pretty sure this seller is selling counterfeits, but i just wanted to check with you all to make sure!

Item link:
www.ebay.com/itm/161128478449

He/she is selling about 15 different styles of MK items (small cell phone clutches) and 2 tory burch items as well. 

Seller profile: stopshop40
www.ebay.com/usr/stopshop40

I had a hunch that they were selling counterfeits with it being from HK and selling for so cheap. I emailed the seller 4 days ago with still no response. He is also using only stock photos as the pictures. I looked through his feedback and this seems to be the first time he/she is selling MK items. The people he has bought items for seem to all be out of business for fraudulent reasons (another red flag).


----------



## khaytrina

nutm3g said:


> Hello: I'm pretty sure this seller is selling counterfeits, but i just wanted to check with you all to make sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Item link:
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/161128478449
> 
> 
> 
> He/she is selling about 15 different styles of MK items (small cell phone clutches) and 2 tory burch items as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Seller profile: stopshop40
> 
> www.ebay.com/usr/stopshop40
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hunch that they were selling counterfeits with it being from HK and selling for so cheap. I emailed the seller 4 days ago with still no response. He is also using only stock photos as the pictures. I looked through his feedback and this seems to be the first time he/she is selling MK items. The people he has bought items for seem to all be out of business for fraudulent reasons (another red flag).




Yes those are knock offs given the price of so low. and i know people bidding on it are aware that those are. Its very obvious.


----------



## forureyesonly

can someone authenticate this for me?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Michael-Kors..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c37d04f42&_uhb=1

im kinda doubtful of the handle.... thanks


----------



## khaytrina

forureyesonly said:


> can someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Michael-Kors..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c37d04f42&_uhb=1
> 
> im kinda doubtful of the handle.... thanks




Try to request for a photo of the foot studs.


----------



## vermouth

Hi im new here. Hello to fellow bag enthusiasts.

I would like to ask help to see if the MK selma i bought is authentic thank u much!


----------



## khaytrina

vermouth said:


> Hi im new here. Hello to fellow bag enthusiasts.
> 
> I would like to ask help to see if the MK selma i bought is authentic thank u much!
> 
> View attachment 2370282
> View attachment 2370283
> View attachment 2370284




Authentic. Enjoy. &#128513;


----------



## vermouth

Omg thank u so much! Now i can breathe! Thank u thank u!


----------



## Sharee26

Hi! Is this black Selma messenger bag authentic?


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello,
Could you please take a look on this bag: 
item: Michael Kors Saffiano Leather Two Tone Hamilton Large Tote Sapphire Black 
seller: mecabeads
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261310169379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
Thank you very much for your time and expertise!


----------



## fablove

purdy_femme said:


> hi, original MK selma's packaging on handles and straps normally comes with white paper and not clear plastic. If you bought yours with clear plastic on the handles and straps, it's one red flag already. I own quite a few MK bags. Some are made in China, some Indonesia. Just to share.


does it really matters what is the protective wrap? what if you got a fake one that comes with paper wrap? so it means it is original than the bag that comes with plastic that came from the store itself? so the store is selling fake? just my thought


----------



## Sharee26

I'm really sorry about the pictures. I just realized that they were actually uploaded twice and I can't seem to edit it. Sorry!


----------



## farris2

Hello
Any chances of getting authentication on this bag? A coworker wants to buy this and I dont know anything about authenticating MK. TIA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350899835905...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## Sharee26

Please... anybody?


----------



## khaytrina

Sharee26 said:


> Hi! Is this black Selma messenger bag authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2370471
> View attachment 2370472
> View attachment 2370478




Can you provide a photo of the inside?


----------



## khaytrina

farris2 said:


> Hello
> 
> Any chances of getting authentication on this bag? A coworker wants to buy this and I dont know anything about authenticating MK. TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350899835905...84.m1423.l2649




Item was removed by ebay.


----------



## Sharee26

khaytrina said:


> Can you provide a photo of the inside?



Thanks for responding!  
I'll ask the seller for the photo. But she sent me a photo of the neon yellow showing the inside of it.

I'm really sorry about the size of these photos. I'll try to reduce the size next time.


----------



## Sharee26

Here's the inside pic for the black Selma. 



Here's another black Selma from a different seller. 








Thank you in advance!


----------



## farris2

khaytrina said:


> Item was removed by ebay.



Sorry! Here it is
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350899835905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## purseobsession9

Sharee26 said:


> Here's the inside pic for the black Selma.
> View attachment 2372449
> 
> 
> Here's another black Selma from a different seller.
> View attachment 2372452
> View attachment 2372460
> View attachment 2372461
> View attachment 2372462
> 
> View attachment 2372463
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 

I'm not an expert, but I'm gonna say it's authentic


----------



## vermouth

I started to resell some MK bags here and I wanted to make sure that Im selling authentic ones. The first one that I bought from same seller was that pink Selma bag that Khaytrina authenticated (thank you so much! )
If you have spare time please... 

here are actual pictures!

thanks!


----------



## khaytrina

purseobsession9 said:


> I'm not an expert, but I'm gonna say it's authentic




IMO its authentic too. &#128513;


----------



## Sharee26

purseobsession9 said:


> I'm not an expert, but I'm gonna say it's authentic





khaytrina said:


> IMO its authentic too. &#128513;



THANK YOU!  But I just want to clarify, all three of them? Or just the black ones?

(The pics were posted twice again. Sheesh. Sorry.)


----------



## purseobsession9

Sharee26 said:


> THANK YOU!  But I just want to clarify, all three of them? Or just the black ones?
> 
> (The pics were posted twice again. Sheesh. Sorry.)


 


All 3 i'd say. The hardware looks pretty flawless and the linings as well


----------



## Sharee26

purseobsession9 said:


> All 3 i'd say. The hardware looks pretty flawless and the linings as well



That's good to know. Thank you!


----------



## J3nny76

vermouth said:


> Hi im new here. Hello to fellow bag enthusiasts.
> 
> I would like to ask help to see if the MK selma i bought is authentic thank u much!
> 
> View attachment 2370282
> View attachment 2370283
> View attachment 2370284



Hi I had just bought a black Selma that look similar to this bag. I feel suspicious because of the paper tag that come with it. The empty spaces on the right side of the paper is different from the left side and for designer bag even if it's only for a paper tag, it's unacceptable. I'm a graphic designer myself that's why I look at all the detailing that comes with it. But because I'm not familiar with michael kors bag, I went to Michael Kors boutique in Jakarta and buy one as a comparison so that I could return it to the seller since the SA were not allow to authenticate it.

When I have the comparison in hand...  I find very slight differences, that not even noticeable unless you look for it..
1. The authentic bag has a smoother edges all over when you run your hand around it, even on the long strap.
2. The stitching on the authentic bag is the same width all over, evenly sewn and very slightly wider than the fake one.
3. The hardware on the strap, the logo etching is much more noticeable, it etches deeper
4. The logo itself on the authentic bag place about roughly around 3.75 to 3.8 cm from the top where as the fake one is about 2mm higher.. around 3.5 to 3.55cm
5. The logo on the fake bag a little bit shinnier because the metal is slightly curvier  comparing to the authentic one.
6. The paper tag on the authentic bag have even width on the empty spaces for the paper tag that come with the bag.

Sorry I didn't have the picture as the comparison because I had return the bag on the ground that it's not as expected.


----------



## vermouth

J3nny76 said:


> Hi I had just bought a black Selma that look similar to this bag. I feel suspicious because of the paper tag that come with it. The empty spaces on the right side of the paper is different from the left side and for designer bag even if it's only for a paper tag, it's unacceptable. I'm a graphic designer myself that's why I look at all the detailing that comes with it. But because I'm not familiar with michael kors bag, I went to Michael Kors boutique in Jakarta and buy one as a comparison so that I could return it to the seller since the SA were not allow to authenticate it.
> 
> When I have the comparison in hand...  I find very slight differences, that not even noticeable unless you look for it..
> 1. The authentic bag has a smoother edges all over when you run your hand around it, even on the long strap.
> 2. The stitching on the authentic bag is the same width all over, evenly sewn and very slightly wider than the fake one.
> 3. The hardware on the strap, the logo etching is much more noticeable, it etches deeper
> 4. The logo itself on the authentic bag place about roughly around 3.75 to 3.8 cm from the top where as the fake one is about 2mm higher.. around 3.5 to 3.55cm
> 5. The logo on the fake bag a little bit shinnier because the metal is slightly curvier  comparing to the authentic one.
> 6. The paper tag on the authentic bag have even width on the empty spaces for the paper tag that come with the bag.
> 
> Sorry I didn't have the picture as the comparison because I had return the bag on the ground that it's not as expected.






Hi, so do u think this is not authentic?


----------



## vermouth

I got so sad with this. I didnt really notice the card. Should i return it?! What to do? &#128557;


----------



## Sharee26

Hi! So I bought this wallet last week from an online seller. I think it is not authentic but I'm not really sure since it's my first time having an MK wallet. Please help me authenticate this. TIA!


----------



## myvhh

Please can you authenticate this bag for me? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## k.matte

Sharee26 said:


> Hi! So I bought this wallet last week from an online seller. I think it is not authentic but I'm not really sure since it's my first time having an MK wallet. Please help me authenticate this. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2374528
> View attachment 2374529
> View attachment 2374530
> View attachment 2374531
> View attachment 2374532
> View attachment 2374533




What's throwing you off that makes you think it's fake ? I'm just curious so I can let you know my opinion depending on what you think is not authentic about it


----------



## Pamella72

Hello-

Can anyone tell me if this bag is Authentic?  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261313197246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

THANKS in advance!


----------



## k.matte

Pamella72 said:


> Hello-
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this bag is Authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261313197246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> THANKS in advance!




I'm no expert but it looks good from what I can see but you can't really tell based off those pictures I would ask for pictures of the inside as well as the bottom to see the gold buttons that will say Michael kors


----------



## Pamella72

Thank-you!



k.matte said:


> I'm no expert but it looks good from what I can see but you can't really tell based off those pictures I would ask for pictures of the inside as well as the bottom to see the gold buttons that will say Michael kors


----------



## Pamella72

It looks like that quick, the bag already sold, but I see she has another one listed, should that be a red flag for me?  Cause the apttern looks identical.




k.matte said:


> I'm no expert but it looks good from what I can see but you can't really tell based off those pictures I would ask for pictures of the inside as well as the bottom to see the gold buttons that will say Michael kors


----------



## k.matte

Pamella72 said:


> It looks like that quick, the bag already sold, but I see she has another one listed, should that be a red flag for me?  Cause the apttern looks identical.




No not at all she seems like a seller selling small amounts of items I think she may have just relisted the item and she has nothing but good feedback I get more worried when sellers have tons and tons of bags and don't identify themselves as people who sell from the companies. Some people don't know what to advertise but before buying from her if you do I would ask for those certain pictures


----------



## k311

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this. It looks real, but i'd just like another opinion. Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181193063977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## khaytrina

k311 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this. It looks real, but i'd just like another opinion. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181193063977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




authentic. &#128077;


----------



## k311

khaytrina said:


> authentic. &#128077;


Thank you!


----------



## myvhh

Dear experts, could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you indeed.



myvhh said:


> Please can you authenticate this bag for me? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## dorothygail101

I am 100% sure this is fake, it's a friend of mine, but to set her mind at rest can you please verify this is not authentic.  The logo is so terribly off center. 
Thank you!!


----------



## godscardinal

godscardinal said:


> Anyone? Please.


 I can't find another bag like mine and want to make sure I didn't buy a fake..can anyone help please. Thanks


----------



## purseobsession9

dorothygail101 said:


> I am 100% sure this is fake, it's a friend of mine, but to set her mind at rest can you please verify this is not authentic.  The logo is so terribly off center.
> Thank you!!


 


Yikes. Not authentic !


----------



## khaytrina

dorothygail101 said:


> I am 100% sure this is fake, it's a friend of mine, but to set her mind at rest can you please verify this is not authentic.  The logo is so terribly off center.
> Thank you!!




Sorry but its absolutely FAKE.


----------



## khaytrina

godscardinal said:


> I can't find another bag like mine and want to make sure I didn't buy a fake..can anyone help please. Thanks




whats the post#? cant find it.


----------



## Sharee26

Sharee26 said:


> Hi! So I bought this wallet last week from an online seller. I think it is not authentic but I'm not really sure since it's my first time having an MK wallet. Please help me authenticate this. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2374528
> View attachment 2374529
> View attachment 2374530
> View attachment 2374531
> View attachment 2374532
> View attachment 2374533



Please help me authenticate this. Thank you!


----------



## myvhh

khaytrina said:


> whats the post#? cant find it.



Dear ms. Khaytrina, could you please help me to authenticate the bag in post #1429? Thank you.


----------



## purseobsession9

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...s-wallets-michael-kors-bag-W0QQAdIdZ536588255


Opinions please? Pretty sure it's authentic... just wanted a second opinion!


----------



## Penne purpureo

Hi... I am wondering whether this Gia Slouchy is authentic. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...2163?t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d13a5c2a3

The price is so cheap. Too good to be true..


----------



## khaytrina

purseobsession9 said:


> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...s-wallets-michael-kors-bag-W0QQAdIdZ536588255
> 
> 
> Opinions please? Pretty sure it's authentic... just wanted a second opinion!




looks good. &#128522;


----------



## khaytrina

myvhh said:


> Dear ms. Khaytrina, could you please help me to authenticate the bag in post #1429? Thank you.




its authentic honey. cheer up! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## J3nny76

vermouth said:


> I got so sad with this. I didnt really notice the card. Should i return it?! What to do? &#65533;&#65533;


I have return mine.. But the company have no return policy so they are exchanging it with another bag. Fingers crossed .. Hopefully they are exchanging it with an authentic one since I caught them with this one.


----------



## myvhh

khaytrina said:


> its authentic honey. cheer up! &#9786;&#65039;


Thank you so much my dear.


----------



## Laura88

.


----------



## clarey80

Hi can anyone tell me if this a genuine or fake michael kors selma bag and why please ...


----------



## clarey80

Inside bag


----------



## clarey80

More of bag ... Genuine or fake selma bag


----------



## khaytrina

clarey80 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if this a genuine or fake michael kors selma bag and why please ...




Its authentic.


----------



## Laura88

khaytrina said:


> Its authentic.



It's most definitely fake. The Selma bag has never looked like that. It has a zip closure not a popper and has never had a double zip.


----------



## clarey80

Im in two minds now ?? How do you know its authentic please


----------



## clarey80

Is this ostrich mk bag authentic please


----------



## clarey80

More of osterich leather mk bag fake or authentic .


----------



## clarey80

More


----------



## k.matte

clarey80 said:


> Is this ostrich mk bag authentic please




100% fake!


----------



## clarey80

From what observations just interested thanks =)


----------



## clarey80

khaytrina said:


> Its authentic.


Please tell me why thanks =)


----------



## clarey80

k.matte said:


> 100% fake!


From what observations please just interested thanks =)


----------



## clarey80

k.matte said:


> 100% fake!


From what observations please just interested =)


----------



## clarey80

clarey80 said:


> Please tell me why thanks =)


also do you think the ostrich leather brown mk bag above is a fake ? Like to know a few peoples opinions.. Sorry for so many questions =)


----------



## k.matte

clarey80 said:


> also do you think the ostrich leather brown mk bag above is a fake ? Like to know a few peoples opinions.. Sorry for so many questions =)




Um that's the one I replied to lol I do to know about the Selma but the ostrich is 100% fake if you've seen the inside of mk bags you will know exactly why that is fake


----------



## purdy_femme

clarey80 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if this a genuine or fake michael kors selma bag and why please ...




i'd say it's fake. the inside lining is a giveaway.
btw, this is not a selma bag. this looks like a bedford dressy tote.


----------



## khaytrina

Laura88 said:


> It's most definitely fake. The Selma bag has never looked like that. It has a zip closure not a popper and has never had a double zip.




Its authentic dear. But it is not a selma purse.


----------



## khaytrina

purdy_femme said:


> i'd say it's fake. the inside lining is a giveaway.
> btw, this is not a selma bag. this looks like a bedford dressy tote.




IMO it is authentic. Take a look at the inside lining carefully. I do have a jet set python michael kors that has the same beige monogram lining.


----------



## khaytrina

clarey80 said:


> More of osterich leather mk bag fake or authentic .




FAKE. Look at the difference of the inner linings of the 2 bags that you posted dear. Its way to different and try to feel both linings and youll see what i mean.


----------



## khaytrina

Attached is the inner lining of my Michael Kors Lilly Satchel. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;^^^


----------



## purdy_femme

khaytrina said:


> FAKE. Look at the difference of the inner linings of the 2 bags that you posted dear. Its way to different and try to feel both linings and youll see what i mean.




here is mine in navy. u may want to compare the inside lining. this is also a bedford dressy tote. 






could it be that same model has different inside lining?


----------



## khaytrina

purdy_femme said:


> here is mine in navy. u may want to compare the inside lining. this is also a bedford dressy tote.
> 
> View attachment 2380069
> 
> View attachment 2380070
> 
> 
> could it be that same model has different inside lining?




It probably is just like the Hamilton purses. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## mz.a.diOr.able

Hi ladies,

Can someone help me with authenticating this bag please?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## J3nny76

mz.a.diOr.able said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can someone help me with authenticating this bag please?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


Hi,  after handling for my own how the good quality fake/replica Selma being made, it's quite hard authenticating it from the picture unless it's taken very close. 


First,, look closely at the stitches of the bag, It supposed to be even width. Top and side
Second, do you have the card with you and do you have picture of the card?

Cheers and good luck..


----------



## clarey80

Thankyou for the replies ! =) can anyone tell if this one is authentic please thanks 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/251354038261?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## KJJO

Hello all, I received my Selma today, so excited! But I have a question to ask about the inner tag. The imprint of the Michael Kors logo doesn't sit directly in the centre, is this an indicator that the bag is fake? . ---it's not letting me post pics at the moment, sorry. Hopefully you guys know what I mean, it's the little tag sitting on one of the inner pockets of the bag.


----------



## KJJO

Also, I just noticed, but there is a seam that runs across the base of the bags lining. Now I'm quite concerned about it's authenticity. Will add pics as soon as I can


----------



## KJJO

This is the seam running on the base of the bag.


----------



## KJJO

This is a pic of the tag


----------



## DRJones616

Hello, this is my first post on the forum, been a member for about a month and I absolutely love it. I just started getting into handbags and the first one to catch my eye was the Selma. I could not find the one I wanted at the stores so I purchased it from ebay. I would love it if one of you guys could tell me if it's authentic or not. Thanks in Advance.

Seller Name is: blueamy1970
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...apphire-COLORBLOCK-Tote-Bag-NWT-/400589289761

Pictures that I took myself.


----------



## KJJO

This is a pic of the tag, notice how the text isn't right in the centre? Does this (and that pic of the seam) mean its not authentic??


----------



## KJJO

I have one more bag to trouble you with, friends, my sister is now considering this Michael Kors messenger. So please forgive me for not having more photos. I just want to be sure she is getting an authentic product.


----------



## KJJO

Pic 2


----------



## KJJO

Pic 3


----------



## KJJO

Pic 4


----------



## KJJO

Pic 5


----------



## KJJO

Pic 2 again


----------



## KJJO

I'm really cut up about my previous post, about the navy selma with that seam down the middle of the base. I did post on here before buying it and I know the risks of online buying but I genuinely believed it to be true. The seller told me the bag was made in Indonesia and when I got it it said made in china! Why Would she lie? Coupled with that seam observation and the text on the michael kors tag- you don't know how I'm praying for someone to tell me it's genuine


----------



## J3nny76

DRJones616 said:


> Hello, this is my first post on the forum, been a member for about a month and I absolutely love it. I just started getting into handbags and the first one to catch my eye was the Selma. I could not find the one I wanted at the stores so I purchased it from ebay. I would love it if one of you guys could tell me if it's authentic or not. Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Seller Name is: blueamy1970
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...apphire-COLORBLOCK-Tote-Bag-NWT-/400589289761
> 
> Pictures that I took myself.


Hi I'm not a specialist in Michael Kors bag. I have been paying detail attention on this Selma since I got a fake one myself two weeks ago.

Your Selma looks like an authentic one.


----------



## J3nny76

KJJO said:


> Pic 3


I will be very concern if this is an authentic designer bag because the side stitches on Pict 3 just doesn't look right.


----------



## k.matte

KJJO said:


> I'm really cut up about my previous post, about the navy selma with that seam down the middle of the base. I did post on here before buying it and I know the risks of online buying but I genuinely believed it to be true. The seller told me the bag was made in Indonesia and when I got it it said made in china! Why Would she lie? Coupled with that seam observation and the text on the michael kors tag- you don't know how I'm praying for someone to tell me it's genuine




Can't really tell if it's authentic I'm not an expert but the seam in the base isn't the problem , I have a seam in my Grayson that isn't the problem. I would say the fact that the tag isn't centred that's the weird thing.  

And don't worry about the origin everyone fusses about it and it really has nothing to do with anything all bags come from a bunch of places it could hAve even a little mistake maybe she sells other bags. That doesn't determine te authenticity I have bags from china, Vietnam and Indonesia it has nothing to do with the authenticity.


----------



## allaboutme222

Can you please authenticate:

Item name:MICHAEL KORS SKORPIOS CRESCENT LARGE BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER HOBO/SHOULDER HANDBA
Item no:281196643338
Seller: intangibles2007 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-KORS...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4178a0440a&_uhb=1

Thanks.


----------



## vermouth

I sent back the selma bag that i bought and tje seller refunded it though she didnt admit that its not authentic or anything. Now heres new seller, the card has even width but im still not sure about the lining. Its like this. 




What do u think? Is it really like this?


----------



## J3nny76

vermouth said:


> I sent back the selma bag that i bought and tje seller refunded it though she didnt admit that its not authentic or anything. Now heres new seller, the card has even width but im still not sure about the lining. Its like this.
> 
> View attachment 2381966
> 
> 
> What do u think? Is it really like this?


Hi at the end I was being refunded by the online company even though they didn't have a refund policy before. They also didn't admit that it's a fake.

I'm not sure about this one but the lining looks a bit crooked. The width of each sticthes is not the same. It's discernible even through photo/picture.


----------



## iheart_purses

I am Looking at a selma bag on e-bay, it has totally black lining inside. Is this a red flag? As far as I know MK always uses some kind of a logo lining right?


----------



## LADY_B

Hi there, wondering if someone can help me with this one.

From my own collection.  
Any info would be appreciated i.e. authentic?, name, year it came out, price when new or any other info.

tia for any/all help!
(sorry for the crappy pics)


----------



## LADY_B

one more pic


----------



## bstephy

Hi, 

Can anyone tell me if the following site sells authentic or fake bags?

http://www.salemichaelkorssite.com/

thanks!


----------



## vermouth

J3nny76 said:


> Hi at the end I was being refunded by the online company even though they didn't have a refund policy before. They also didn't admit that it's a fake.
> 
> I'm not sure about this one but the lining looks a bit crooked. The width of each sticthes is not the same. It's discernible even through photo/picture.



Hi J3nny76,

Can u possibly give me a picture of your selma lining? Thanks so much! Especially the edge.


----------



## J3nny76

Hi this photo was taken two weeks ago. I hope it helps 

http://s268.photobucket.com/user/Jenny_smartie/media/IMG_9665.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## DRJones616

J3nny76 said:


> Hi I'm not a specialist in Michael Kors bag. I have been paying detail attention on this Selma since I got a fake one myself two weeks ago.
> 
> Your Selma looks like an authentic one.


Thank you so much, appreciate the assistance.


----------



## k.matte

bstephy said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the following site sells authentic or fake bags?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.salemichaelkorssite.com/
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!




Fake the only Michael kors site is the actual one


----------



## k.matte

j3nny76 said:


> hi this photo was taken two weeks ago. I hope it helps
> 
> http://s268.photobucket.com/user/jenny_smartie/media/img_9665.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0




i


----------



## Annie101

Hi. Can I authenticate MK watches here? I want to get a MK5055 gold toned 38mm from ebay or anothere site thats not so expensive, but want to authenticate because there are so many of the watches out there and I have no idea if its fake or not. Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## Shelly95

Can you authenticate these watches for me? Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NIB-Mich...itz-Crystal-Chrono-Womens-Watch-/151151711813
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...z-MK5667-Watch-for-Women-Silver-/310668144118


----------



## lopola

Hi Guys 

Has anyone used secretsales.com before? Is everything on there genuine?

I received my Large Selma Studded Tote today and everything looks/seems fine. I have a care card, dust bag etc and is in perfect condition. Still, I can't help but wonder having never used this site before.

Any help would be great!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Please help me authenticate this watch, it's for sale for $110.

Here are some pictures:

http://images.craigslist.org/00S0S_fNfRVMMm2LG_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/00H0H_30W1Dp00oEW_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/00u0u_kOOn4DO37Cs_600x450.jpg

Thanks guys


----------



## lescaphandre

Hi guys, kindly authenticate these 2 bags. I've been looking for these in sometime, ebay is one of the few options where I am from. Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281195438969&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271310636845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## babybluegirl

hi ladies. need help authenticating this bag....

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/MICHAEL-...36?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27da264d18

thank you very much


----------



## khmerpro69

Is anyone able to tell me if this is authentic or not? I need to buy a bag like this but outlets dont ship to Australia. someone reply asap! PLEASEE!!! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MICHAEL-KORS-SELMA-LARGE-NAVY-LEATHER-SATCHEL-BAG-/271310493439


----------



## netter

Hello there;

Authentication request:

Name and Model: Michael Kors Hamilton Large Tote
Seller: Unknown Craigslist seller.
Photos: Included in the listing 
Price: $250.00 OBO
Link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4168216731.html

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Christa72720

khmerpro69 said:


> Is anyone able to tell me if this is authentic or not? I need to buy a bag like this but outlets dont ship to Australia. someone reply asap! PLEASEE!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MICHAEL-KORS-SELMA-LARGE-NAVY-LEATHER-SATCHEL-BAG-/271310493439


Looks authentic. Has appropriate stitching under handles and letters look good.


----------



## marie2711

Hello, I need help please with this bag. I bought from a friend in China and said that it came from a  Michael Kors factory in China. These are items that didn't pass quality control and cannot be sold on counters.


----------



## marie2711

BTW, there is a Michael kors logo on the bag on the Buckles, Strap, Zipper.

Thank you.


----------



## biors

marie2711 said:


> BTW, there is a Michael kors logo on the bag on the Buckles, Strap, Zipper.
> 
> Thank you.


@marie2711 the plastic wrappers on the handles are a bit of a red flag. I'm no expert, but you should probably post some more pictures of the hardware so that others can see.


----------



## biors

What do you ladies do when you get stuck with a non-returnable/refundable fake? I've always wondered, and i'm honestly a bit worried it'll happen to me some day. Do you try to sell them somehow?  or just accept them as losses?


----------



## marie2711

Thanks biors!

Here are some additional pictures: 




















This is a factory reject bag.. just want to know if this is a replica.

Thank you


----------



## Shelly95

Can anyone authenticate this bag for me ASAP please?? They're waiting for my payment but they relisted it using the same pictures so I thought it was odd.. Very appreciate your help! 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...MA-BLUE-BLACK-SATCHEL-BAG-PURSE-/400601120819


----------



## Christa72720

One of the ways that I've been able to tell is the stitching under the handles. Genuine MK have 5 large stitches. Knockoffs have 6 or more smaller stitches. Should have a tag inside that also has id number. MK sales lady also told me that fake bags are shinier. Saffiano leather itself is kind of dull. Hope that helps.


----------



## k.matte

marie2711 said:


> Thanks biors!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some additional pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a factory reject bag.. just want to know if this is a replica.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Hello marie2711 

Don't be alarmed when people say it's red flag when it comes in plastic that's false because some outlets actually do that my bag came in plastic from the outlets and if that determined anything then don't you think these sellers would start putting the tissue on the fakes. Anyways moving on because that doesn't determine anything ! The one thing that threw me off was the stitching on the pictures left side which would be your right side it looks like the string is coming out but maybe that's the defect ! Anyways I was just wondering if there is a small either clear or black tag inside it's usually on the sides hidden it will be literally the size of a piece of gum ? Let us know if you find it this will determine a lot


----------



## purdy_femme

k.matte said:


> Hello marie2711
> 
> Don't be alarmed when people say it's red flag when it comes in plastic that's false because some outlets actually do that my bag came in plastic from the outlets and if that determined anything then don't you think these sellers would start putting the tissue on the fakes. Anyways moving on because that doesn't determine anything ! The one thing that threw me off was the stitching on the pictures left side which would be your right side it looks like the string is coming out but maybe that's the defect ! Anyways I was just wondering if there is a small either clear or black tag inside it's usually on the sides hidden it will be literally the size of a piece of gum ? Let us know if you find it this will determine a lot





I am not sure if selma is sold at mk outlet stores. but for me, my selmas have always been wrapped in white paper instead of clear plastic ones. i am not sure with other designs though. so for me, selmas packaged with clear plastic on handles and detachable strap is a red flag. i tried to compare the pictures with my selmas and this is one thing i noticed. the logo at the inside lining bottom part is upside down with respect to the saffiano tab. i currently own 5 large selmas and 3 medium messengers. here are pics of inside lining of 2 of my large selmas.






for new ones, they would normally come in this packaging



if it comes with the mk plastic, is the code on the price tag same with the code on the mk clear plastic?



these are all for now. hope these helps in determining if what you have is authentic or fake selma.


----------



## J3nny76

purdy_femme said:


> I am not sure if selma is sold at mk outlet stores. but for me, my selmas have always been wrapped in white paper instead of clear plastic ones. i am not sure with other designs though. so for me, selmas packaged with clear plastic on handles and detachable strap is a red flag. i tried to compare the pictures with my selmas and this is one thing i noticed. the logo at the inside lining bottom part is upside down with respect to the saffiano tab. i currently own 5 large selmas and 3 medium messengers. here are pics of inside lining of 2 of my large selmas.
> 
> View attachment 2388699
> 
> View attachment 2388701
> 
> 
> for new ones, they would normally come in this packaging
> View attachment 2388708
> 
> 
> if it comes with the mk plastic, is the code on the price tag same with the code on the mk clear plastic?
> View attachment 2388716
> 
> 
> these are all for now. hope these helps in determining if what you have is authentic or fake selma.


My authentic Selma comes exactly like that


----------



## J3nny76

marie2711 said:


> Thanks biors!
> 
> Here are some additional pictures:
> 
> View attachment 2388294
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388295
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388296
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388297
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388303
> 
> 
> 
> This is a factory reject bag.. just want to know if this is a replica.
> 
> Thank you


Hi I am from Jakarta, Indonesia. For the past several years, a lot of super quality branded replicas items was sold as factory rejects here. For one, they  could sell it faster and a lot easier than if they say it's a replica. I know several friend who do that.


----------



## khmerpro69

Can someone please authenticate this bag, i need to purchase a selma bag since it doesnt ship to australia the colour.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...051?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2b15da33


----------



## marie2711

k.matte said:


> Hello marie2711
> 
> Don't be alarmed when people say it's red flag when it comes in plastic that's false because some outlets actually do that my bag came in plastic from the outlets and if that determined anything then don't you think these sellers would start putting the tissue on the fakes. Anyways moving on because that doesn't determine anything ! The one thing that threw me off was the stitching on the pictures left side which would be your right side it looks like the string is coming out but maybe that's the defect ! Anyways I was just wondering if there is a small either clear or black tag inside it's usually on the sides hidden it will be literally the size of a piece of gum ? Let us know if you find it this will determine a lot



Thanks k.matte!

I only find the tag which says made in china in clear white tag.


----------



## marie2711

purdy_femme said:


> I am not sure if selma is sold at mk outlet stores. but for me, my selmas have always been wrapped in white paper instead of clear plastic ones. i am not sure with other designs though. so for me, selmas packaged with clear plastic on handles and detachable strap is a red flag. i tried to compare the pictures with my selmas and this is one thing i noticed. the logo at the inside lining bottom part is upside down with respect to the saffiano tab. i currently own 5 large selmas and 3 medium messengers. here are pics of inside lining of 2 of my large selmas.
> 
> View attachment 2388699
> 
> View attachment 2388701
> 
> 
> for new ones, they would normally come in this packaging
> View attachment 2388708
> 
> 
> if it comes with the mk plastic, is the code on the price tag same with the code on the mk clear plastic?
> View attachment 2388716
> 
> 
> these are all for now. hope these helps in determining if what you have is authentic or fake selma.



Thanks purdy_femme!

Yes I get the difference now.. Still I am hoping that's the defect though..


----------



## vhelya

marie2711 said:


> Thanks purdy_femme!
> 
> Yes I get the difference now.. Still I am hoping that's the defect though..


I have similar problem which I have already posted previously. I guess nowadays, the fake selma bag are very well made and a lot of sellers claimed it from factory reject, 
First, I thought it's really a reject item till I went to boutique and found out that the material feels different. Mine is rougher and the packaging is just like yours with the plastic.
And few days back, just found out in alibaba website that a lot of suppliers selling replica selma bags, and saw 1 of them posted the actual pics which are just similar with the real one.
So I think I won't trust any seller again who claim the bag from factory reject. 

I maybe wrong but just want to share my opinion.


----------



## J3nny76

vhelya said:


> I have similar problem which I have already posted previously. I guess nowadays, the fake selma bag are very well made and a lot of sellers claimed it from factory reject,
> First, I thought it's really a reject item till I went to boutique and found out that the material feels different. Mine is rougher and the packaging is just like yours with the plastic.
> And few days back, just found out in alibaba website that a lot of suppliers selling replica selma bags, and saw 1 of them posted the actual pics which are just similar with the real one.
> So I think I won't trust any seller again who claim the bag from factory reject.
> 
> I maybe wrong but just want to share my opinion.


Some of the replica has even the same material as the authentic one. In Guangzhou, China they even have the replica that they call 1:1 which means that those replicas have exact material, stitches, detailing of the authentic one. This is the type that most seller claim as authentic one.


----------



## vhelya

J3nny76 said:


> Some of the replica has even the same material as the authentic one. In Guangzhou, China they even have the replica that they call 1:1 which means that those replicas have exact material, stitches, detailing of the authentic one. This is the type that most seller claim as authentic one.


This is ridiculous, I surely won't buy MK bag again from any unauthorized dealer. Learn from this bad experience. At the end I have to spend extra money to get the bag.


----------



## odin

https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1385916_10200328578491711_919131237_n.jpg

what is the name of this bag? ty


----------



## odin

uh i found it is a 
*Michael Kors Jet Set Black Pebbled Leather Chain Ring Tote Shoulder Bag*



u think $150 is a fair price?


----------



## k.matte

marie2711 said:


> Thanks k.matte!
> 
> 
> 
> I only find the tag which says made in china in clear white tag.




Picture of it ? Just so I can make sure it's the right tag


----------



## marinatam

Hi ladies, 
Kindly authenticate the following 3 totes please. They are all Michael Kors Medium Jet set Saffiano Travel Tote in Black. This bag has been discontinued, unfortunately.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/278-MICHAEL-KORS-BLACK-SAFFIANO-JET-SET-MEDIUM-TRAVEL-TOTE-SHOPPER-BAG-/350919603782?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b4703646#shpCntId

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-SAFFIANO-LEATHER-JET-SET-MEDIUM-TRAVEL-TOTE-BLACK-BAG-268-/321242943940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4acb9251c4#shpCntId

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Travel-Black-Genuine-Leather-Medium-Tote-/151158381054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2331bdd9fe#shpCntId

Thank you all


----------



## marie2711

k.matte said:


> Picture of it ? Just so I can make sure it's the right tag



Its otherway round...







i compared the tag to what i saw in the web (above)

below pic is the one I got from my purse.


----------



## marie2711

vhelya said:


> I have similar problem which I have already posted previously. I guess nowadays, the fake selma bag are very well made and a lot of sellers claimed it from factory reject,
> First, I thought it's really a reject item till I went to boutique and found out that the material feels different. Mine is rougher and the packaging is just like yours with the plastic.
> And few days back, just found out in alibaba website that a lot of suppliers selling replica selma bags, and saw 1 of them posted the actual pics which are just similar with the real one.
> So I think I won't trust any seller again who claim the bag from factory reject.
> 
> I maybe wrong but just want to share my opinion.



http://v.yupoo.com/photos/linzubang/albums/5533581/

i got this pictures from  a Alibaba Supplier.
this is really a fake one though as admitted by the seller.


----------



## J3nny76

vhelya said:


> This is ridiculous, I surely won't buy MK bag again from any unauthorized dealer. Learn from this bad experience. At the end I have to spend extra money to get the bag.


Not only MK, practically any brand that's well known internationally has replica and that include coach, Tory burch&#8230;


----------



## simo28

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance


----------



## Bearbrand

simo28 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance



Where did you buy it? I'm not an expert.. But there's rumours on selma if it's made in china, Then it's a fake.. Because some people keeep telling me that selma bags are only made in indonesia and vietnam.. And i'm not sure bout this..
Sorry i can't help..


----------



## biors

Bearbrand said:


> Where did you buy it? I'm not an expert.. But there's rumours on selma if it's made in china, Then it's a fake.. Because some people keeep telling me that selma bags are only made in indonesia and vietnam.. And i'm not sure bout this..
> Sorry i can't help..


That's an incorrect rumour. Selmas can be made in Vietnam, Indonesia or China.


----------



## simo28

I got it online and the seller claimed that it is authentic. So, is it really a fake one?


----------



## jojon21

simo28 said:


> I got it online and the seller claimed that it is authentic. So, is it really a fake one?



Authentic!


----------



## flabbymel

simo28 said:


> I got it online and the seller claimed that it is authentic. So, is it really a fake one?


authentic


----------



## babygk

Hi everyone! Im a newbie here and I badly need your help.. Im about to purchase a Michael Kors Macbook Tote online.. Can you please check if it's authentic..

cause I asked them if it has dust bag and care card but they said it only has a transparent plastic on it. I dunno if its because on a great discount that's why it is incomplete or what.. here's the deal http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f...8674-michael-kors-macbook-monogram-tote-brown 

 i've already checked it on michaelkors.com

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Editorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat8519

Thank you so much! )


----------



## babygk

Hi everyone! Im a newbie here and I badly need your help.. Im about to purchase a Michael Kors Macbook Tote online.. Can you please check if it's authentic..

cause I asked them if it has dust bag and care card but they said it only has a transparent plastic on it. I dunno if its because on a great discount that's why it is incomplete or what.. here's the deal http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f...8674-michael-kors-macbook-monogram-tote-brown 

 i've already checked it on michaelkors.com

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Editorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat8519

Thank you so much! )


----------



## J3nny76

simo28 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance


Hi do you have the picts of the hardware on the strap where the logo is .. And do you have the picture of Michael Kors logo in the front of the bag?


----------



## purseobsession9

babygk said:


> Hi everyone! Im a newbie here and I badly need your help.. Im about to purchase a Michael Kors Macbook Tote online.. Can you please check if it's authentic..
> 
> cause I asked them if it has dust bag and care card but they said it only has a transparent plastic on it. I dunno if its because on a great discount that's why it is incomplete or what.. here's the deal http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f...8674-michael-kors-macbook-monogram-tote-brown
> 
> i've already checked it on michaelkors.com
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Editorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat8519
> 
> Thank you so much! )



I'm not 100% sure but the bag in the ad looks like a jet set tote. This is a different bag than the MacBook tote. I know they look very similar but the bag pictured in the ad is smaller and doesn't have a padded compartment for the lap top. Again, not 100% sure but pretty sure. I'd be wary


----------



## vermouth

Hi,

Anybody can pls help me authenticate this miranda bag?


















Thank you as always!


----------



## marie2711

marie2711 said:


> Its otherway round...
> 
> View attachment 2391040
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391041
> 
> 
> i compared the tag to what i saw in the web (above)
> 
> below pic is the one I got from my purse.



Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?

Many thanks!


----------



## marie2711

vermouth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody can pls help me authenticate this miranda bag?
> 
> View attachment 2393988
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393989
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393990
> 
> View attachment 2393991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393993
> 
> 
> Thank you as always!



Dear where you got this?


----------



## marie2711

vermouth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody can pls help me authenticate this miranda bag?
> 
> View attachment 2393988
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393989
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393990
> 
> View attachment 2393991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393993
> 
> 
> Thank you as always!



Is this a Saffiano leather on a Miranda tote bag?
I also checked the Miranda tote on Michael Kors website, I only see a calf leather, pebbled and natural grained leather. Experts out there, please help us out.
Thanks.


----------



## flabbymel

marie2711 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Many thanks!


Looks ok...
I think it didnt pass the QC
hence didn't made it to the store / boutique


----------



## Beena_Baby

simo28 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance




That looks good to me! Gorgeous colour


----------



## marie2711

flabbymel said:


> Looks ok...
> I think it didnt pass the QC
> hence didn't made it to the store / boutique



Thanks Flabbymel!!


----------



## sweetheej77

Hi, MK lovers, plz authenticate this A+ one. 
have no photos seperately sorry. and Thanks in advance.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-MIC...034?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd15c071a


----------



## jclaybo

vermouth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody can pls help me authenticate this miranda bag?
> 
> View attachment 2393988
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393989
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393990
> 
> View attachment 2393991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393993
> 
> 
> Thank you as always!


something looks off to me on this bag, do you have anymore pics of the inside flaps? MK is in gold hardware on all the fronts of the Miranda's, not stitched. Also the front is smooth no indentations. I had a Miranda with grained leather that I sold recently on eBay, hardware is silver and inside is caramel,brownish. IMO that isn't a MK bag. but just my two cents:shame:


----------



## VaVaVintage

I'm hoping someone with far greater knowledge than I have can help with this Michael Kors bag & authenticity.  I've looked online numerous times and can't find this style.  I don't know the name or the history of the bag.  It appears to be & feels like pebble grain leather. It's heavy.  The inside is lined in canvas.  The inside main zipper pull is marked MK on both sides.  The side pockets are also lined in canvas.  The bottom feet are marked MK and seem to be aligned correctly.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jclaybo

VaVaVintage said:


> I'm hoping someone with far greater knowledge than I have can help with this Michael Kors bag & authenticity.  I've looked online numerous times and can't find this style.  I don't know the name or the history of the bag.  It appears to be & feels like pebble grain leather. It's heavy.  The inside is lined in canvas.  The inside main zipper pull is marked MK on both sides.  The side pockets are also lined in canvas.  The bottom feet are marked MK and seem to be aligned correctly.  Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395380
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395381
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395386
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395387
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395389
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395392
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395396
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395397


Never seen this bag before and most with the exception of the Miranda, and Michael Kors bags Michael Michael Kors bags have logo linings(MK logo)


----------



## flabbymel

VaVaVintage said:


> I'm hoping someone with far greater knowledge than I have can help with this Michael Kors bag & authenticity.  I've looked online numerous times and can't find this style.  I don't know the name or the history of the bag.  It appears to be & feels like pebble grain leather. It's heavy.  The inside is lined in canvas.  The inside main zipper pull is marked MK on both sides.  The side pockets are also lined in canvas.  The bottom feet are marked MK and seem to be aligned correctly.  Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395380
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395381
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395386
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395387
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395389
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395392
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395396
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395397


Looks good, but not sure what model it is, only know it's from 2007


----------



## vermouth

marie2711 said:


> Dear where you got this?



I saw it being sold on IG.

These are more pictures

View attachment 2395466









Sigh....


----------



## vermouth

vermouth said:


> I saw it being sold on IG.
> 
> These are more pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395598
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh....



Double sigh...


----------



## jclaybo

vermouth said:


> Double sigh...




Hmm ok I see the front now and the gold MK hardware, I think the inside is throwing me off cause the black Miranda has a caramel color lining


----------



## teachef

I just bought selma in navy blue online, any expert here can help me check its authenticity? 

I took some photos of it. is below enough to justify its authenticity? Much appreciated, thank you 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/40609654/image_1.jpeg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/40609654/image_2.jpeg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/40609654/image_3.jpeg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/40609654/image_4.jpeg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/40609654/image.jpeg


----------



## VaVaVintage

flabbymel said:


> Looks good, but not sure what model it is, only know it's from 2007


Thank you - that's more than I knew before


----------



## ssma1221

Do I have to post the pictures for authenticating too?


----------



## simo28

Hi. What do you guys think about this? Is the bag authentic? http://www.michaelkorsvipstores.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_31&products_id=2002


----------



## jclaybo

simo28 said:


> Hi. What do you guys think about this? Is the bag authentic? http://www.michaelkorsvipstores.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_31&products_id=2002


not an authorized MK reseller site, I would stay away bags are not authentic


----------



## flabbymel

simo28 said:


> Hi. What do you guys think about this? Is the bag authentic? http://www.michaelkorsvipstores.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_31&products_id=2002


totally fake


----------



## clu13

vermouth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody can pls help me authenticate this miranda bag?
> 
> View attachment 2393988
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393989
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393990
> 
> View attachment 2393991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393993
> 
> 
> Thank you as always!




I am certainly not an expert but I do not believe that the Miranda was made in this type of leather. I've been obsessed since the beginning. I just received my Miranda from Nordstrom today and the front looks different as indicated by the prior post. I also played with grommet version in the boutique today.


----------



## teachef

Hi, I feel the bag is authentic. However, the sling strip is making me suspicious. Like all of your bags, the buckle is on the 3rd hole. But the leftover is too long, and it makes it impossible for me to adjust the length (is too long for me). Can anyone help me in this to confirm its authenticity? Thank you!


----------



## Shelly95

Can someone help me authenticate this bag asap please??? The listing is ending in 2 days! Thanks in advance!


----------



## flabbymel

teachef said:


> Hi, I feel the bag is authentic. However, the sling strip is making me suspicious. Like all of your bags, the buckle is on the 3rd hole. But the leftover is too long, and it makes it impossible for me to adjust the length (is too long for me). Can anyone help me in this to confirm its authenticity? Thank you!


Based on the exterior, it looks good 
Minor glitches doesn't makes the bag fake


----------



## purseobsession9

Shelly95 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag asap please??? The listing is ending in 2 days! Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2400076
> 
> View attachment 2400077
> 
> View attachment 2400079
> 
> View attachment 2400080
> 
> View attachment 2400081
> 
> View attachment 2400082
> 
> View attachment 2400084
> 
> View attachment 2400085
> 
> View attachment 2400086



The top corners in pink on either side of the MK nameplate look too rounded to me


----------



## Shelly95

purseobsession9 said:


> The top corners in pink on either side of the MK nameplate look too rounded to me



Could it be a rejected bag??


----------



## Rachmaninoff

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221316172218

Thanks!


----------



## purseobsession9

Shelly95 said:


> Could it be a rejected bag??



Could be! Just be cautious.. There are a ton of fakes out there.. I got one from eBay and thankfully was able to return it for a refund. If they have a return policy you could always buy it and check it out for yourself in person!


----------



## Shelly95

purseobsession9 said:


> Could be! Just be cautious.. There are a ton of fakes out there.. I got one from eBay and thankfully was able to return it for a refund. If they have a return policy you could always buy it and check it out for yourself in person!



Thanks for your input! It's scary how many fakes are out there! Could you also take a look at this bag for me? I bought it last week and they also showed me a picture of the receipt


----------



## flabbymel

Shelly95 said:


> Thanks for your input! It's scary how many fakes are out there! Could you also take a look at this bag for me? I bought it last week and they also showed me a picture of the receipt
> View attachment 2401104
> 
> View attachment 2401105
> 
> View attachment 2401106
> 
> View attachment 2401107
> 
> View attachment 2401108


Do post bigger picture so that it's easier for us to see clearly


----------



## purseobsession9

flabbymel said:


> Do post bigger picture so that it's easier for us to see clearly




That one looks pretty good to me! If they can show you a receipt that's pretty good!


----------



## jclaybo

Rachmaninoff said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221316172218
> 
> Thanks!


Auth
I have this same one havent worn it in a while


----------



## Shelly95

purseobsession9 said:


> That one looks pretty good to me! If they can show you a receipt that's pretty good!





flabbymel said:


> Do post bigger picture so that it's easier for us to see clearly



Thank you! Thats very reassuring, I will post more pictures once the bag arrives  could you also authenticate this bag for me? Very appreciate your help! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...990?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4179584fde


----------



## Shelly95

Please authenticate this bag as well! Thank you! 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWOT-Mic...552?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2c08bbf0


----------



## chloe098

Does anybody know is this is real, and if so any details about ithttp://www.google.com/search?q=michaels+kors+bag+with+bow&client=ms-android-verizon&site=webhp&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=cSWMUvX4Nob8igLL5oDQDQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA&biw=360&bih=615


----------



## jcj0427

Pretty sure this is a fake, but want to make sure before I return it to the seller, can some1 help plz, also the slight chance that its real, what model/style bag is it? thxx in advaance.


----------



## jcj0427




----------



## scaffold

Hello all,
I have been a fan of this forum for a very long time but this is m first post because I bought a purse on eBay and now i fear it may be fake.

It is an MK bedford large bowling satchel in black with tan interior. All the black bedfords I saw in videos seemed to have black interior. Could someone authenticate it?

Thanks so much

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...BAG-BLACK-LEATHER-BAG-PURSE-J34-/360791950190


----------



## luckyheej

what do you think about the color? plz authenticate anyone.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Genuine...165?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd872c9bd


----------



## Princessze

Hi, can please help to authentic this bag? i decide to buy but before i do it, please help to take a look. Thanks.
http://www.misstudou.com/2013/09/michael-kors-small-hamilton-satchel.html


----------



## khaytrina

jcj0427 said:


>




Looks real to me. Its an MK tote. Im just not sure of how to call the design.


----------



## khaytrina

luckyheej said:


> what do you think about the color? plz authenticate anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Genuine...165?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd872c9bd




Authentic IMO.


----------



## khaytrina

scaffold said:


> Hello all,
> I have been a fan of this forum for a very long time but this is m first post because I bought a purse on eBay and now i fear it may be fake.
> 
> It is an MK bedford large bowling satchel in black with tan interior. All the black bedfords I saw in videos seemed to have black interior. Could someone authenticate it?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...BAG-BLACK-LEATHER-BAG-PURSE-J34-/360791950190




Authentic IMO.


----------



## khaytrina

Princessze said:


> Hi, can please help to authentic this bag? i decide to buy but before i do it, please help to take a look. Thanks.
> http://www.misstudou.com/2013/09/michael-kors-small-hamilton-satchel.html




Its authentic.


----------



## Toms

Hey could anyone please help with this bag, does it look authentic to you? I been looking for this MK bag for so long: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321251786674?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## khaytrina

Toms said:


> Hey could anyone please help with this bag, does it look authentic to you? I been looking for this MK bag for so long: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321251786674?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649




Its authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## elysec

Will someone please please please authenticate this MK Hamilton that I am about to purchase on ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271325300934

thank you!!!


----------



## AlyaKdin

Hi. Can anyone advice whether this shop is selling authentic MK bags? 

https://www.facebook.com/MarvellousParadise

According to the seller, these are all "original outlet stock". From the pictures of the bags alone, I think it is authentic. However, what is putting me off is the price is 1/2 of what it retails here (for example the Large Selma Satchel which is RM1,700 but seller is selling for RM780) and that it is possible to "pre-order" the bags.

I know that there are some sales going on in the US, hence it could be possible for it to be priced as such, after the currency conversion.

Please advice! I'd really love to get my hands on both the messenger and the large satchel.


----------



## jclaybo

AlyaKdin said:


> Hi. Can anyone advice whether this shop is selling authentic MK bags?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MarvellousParadise
> 
> According to the seller, these are all "original outlet stock". From the pictures of the bags alone, I think it is authentic. However, what is putting me off is the price is 1/2 of what it retails here (for example the Large Selma Satchel which is RM1,700 but seller is selling for RM780) and that it is possible to "pre-order" the bags.
> 
> I know that there are some sales going on in the US, hence it could be possible for it to be priced as such, after the currency conversion.
> 
> Please advice! I'd really love to get my hands on both the messenger and the large satchel.


No they are not legit, website has taken pics from members on here and using as there own


----------



## AlyaKdin

jclaybo said:


> No they are not legit, website has taken pics from members on here and using as there own



Aww man. Even the pictures of the bags itself?

I figured that the pictures of people posing with the bags were taken from other sources, but the pictures of the bag itself looked like it was taken with the same background.

Kinda disappointed because Selmas are pretty much sold out at all the boutiques and most colors that I prefer are hard to come by.


----------



## jclaybo

AlyaKdin said:


> Aww man. Even the pictures of the bags itself?
> 
> I figured that the pictures of people posing with the bags were taken from other sources, but the pictures of the bag itself looked like it was taken with the same background.
> 
> Kinda disappointed because Selmas are pretty much sold out at all the boutiques and most colors that I prefer are hard to come by.


yeah even the bags themselves I have seen on here, what else concerns me is that they even refer to the people in the pics as "customers or models for the store". I'm so sorry   have you tried calling around to stores in other states?


----------



## AlyaKdin

jclaybo said:


> yeah even the bags themselves I have seen on here, what else concerns me is that they even refer to the people in the pics as "customers or models for the store". I'm so sorry   have you tried calling around to stores in other states?



There are only 3 MK boutiques here in Malaysia. Already went to two in KL. One boutique was fully sold out and another store only had the large satchel in Grey. 

Gonna head down to the last boutique at a premium outlet and hopefully they have it there.

Thanks for your advice! Much appreciated.


----------



## Elendil

Hi!

Does anyone know if this seller is good or not? 

easyhook

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271311373758?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Can't buy from MK official site since I live in Sweden.


----------



## acm1134

Elendil said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know if this seller is good or not?
> 
> easyhook
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271311373758?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Can't buy from MK official site since I live in Sweden.


They have a high rating reviews so I would assume they would be safe. Read their recent negative reviews and see why anyone rated them negative


----------



## chloe098

Sorry, here is a better link.  Does anybody know if this bag is real?  The website looks like a fake but does this bag really exist? I love it but have never seen it before.   http://www.newmichaelkorsbaghotsale...wn-p-12.html?zenid=dh5nfb4aacsqlrpsa14k5qc1u2


----------



## jclaybo

Website is a fake


----------



## jclaybo

chloe098 said:


> Sorry, here is a better link.  Does anybody know if this bag is real?  The website looks like a fake but does this bag really exist? I love it but have never seen it before.   http://www.newmichaelkorsbaghotsale...wn-p-12.html?zenid=dh5nfb4aacsqlrpsa14k5qc1u2




Website is fake


----------



## ejoy43

Hi everyone. I'm new to Michael Kors and I was eyeing this listing on eBay. The description says it's guaranteed authentic, but I wanted to verify it on here as well as get more info on the bag if possible - was this a seasonal/limited edition item? It's not currently on the Michael Kors website in this particular color/hardware combo. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-MI...098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3384f7526a


----------



## biors

chloe098 said:


> Sorry, here is a better link.  Does anybody know if this bag is real?  The website looks like a fake but does this bag really exist? I love it but have never seen it before.   http://www.newmichaelkorsbaghotsale...wn-p-12.html?zenid=dh5nfb4aacsqlrpsa14k5qc1u2


Sorry, I don't think that's an actual style. Not one that i've ever seen anyway. It looks like a mash between the JetSet top zip tote and the jet set scarf tote if you're looking for something similar.


----------



## AllyD90

I recently bought this MK bag at the actual store and was told only a few were made. I wanted to look into and found:


It has the same style number as the one I purchased but the quilting was different. I was wondering if anyone had anymore information on this as well as more information on the purse I just purchased.


----------



## coachluvver

Is this authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com
Item #171150635037.

Thank you.


----------



## jclaybo

ejoy43 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to Michael Kors and I was eyeing this listing on eBay. The description says it's guaranteed authentic, but I wanted to verify it on here as well as get more info on the bag if possible - was this a seasonal/limited edition item? It's not currently on the Michael Kors website in this particular color/hardware combo. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-MI...098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3384f7526a




hmm kind of on the fence with this one, the negative comments dont seem to add up. Plus the PVC Greyson looks different, I could be wrong.........


----------



## napper

Hi.  I'm new to Michael Kors, but have recently fallen in love with the large saffiano halmilton.  Could someone have a look at this auction an let me know if the bag looks authentic?  The seller is new and has no feedback, so that concerns me.  Thanks in advance! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271326615386


----------



## Toms

Hey! I have got question of two Michael Kors handbags regarding about their authenticity...hopefully someone could help with it, thanks so much..(:


Seller: helensiveter
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-de...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27daef917b


Seller mistryh
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-/141124381656?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20dbab2bd8


----------



## lady007

hi, everybody!!! i am a new here and need some help, please. i like one "michael" bag and want to ask you which collection it is and is it authentic? i will be really happy toget a reply!


----------



## mek118

Hi Ladies! Im new to the purse subforums, usually lurking on the pandora threads. I come to you with a question. 

I saw a Michael Kors handbag that looked like this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251366467217?lpid=82 at TJ Maxx, and am wondering if anyone here can tell me anything about it. I heard from many sources that TJ Maxx only sells authentic handbags, but this seems to be an older design as I can't find it anywhere except ebay, amazon, etc. Help?


----------



## melbo

Hi I was wondering if this was fake http://m.bonanza.com/listings/Nwt-M...Wristlet-Case-Wallet/131977789?st_id=17616083 .  I know nothing about purses, I'm a nail girls and focus all resources into polishes but with the holidays coming I'm thinking of buying this for my sister in law. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you! 
Ps. I can't attach pictures in the forum because I usually stick to the  nail one


----------



## shaye00

Hi Ladies, 

Another newbie here... Just wondering if anyone can confirm whether the black Miranda with grommets on the sides ever came with a black lining or only the brown colour?

Thanks!


----------



## BowSatchelLover

Could you please authenticate this for me

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...t-medium-tote-item-10571955.aspx?storeid=9392

I've never seen the Jet Set East West in this size and with a detachable shoulder strap

Thank you


----------



## purdy_femme

BowSatchelLover said:


> Could you please authenticate this for me
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...t-medium-tote-item-10571955.aspx?storeid=9392
> 
> I've never seen the Jet Set East West in this size and with a detachable shoulder strap
> 
> Thank you




i am not familiar with the website but i saw this model in nordstrom.com too! also in local boutiques here in singapore.


----------



## Toms

Actually I would be very happy if someone could say if this is authentic or not  I am not too familiar with MK bags and I am starting to like them a lot and getting more used to knowing how they are

seller: helensiveter
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171176857979?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## lishacorazon

Hi I'm new to this, but I just bought a MK Delancey Tote online I think it might be a fake the inside tag is what's worrying me please tell me what you think


----------



## chloenkitty

Hello. Please auth this mk white jewel selma for me. It appears to be auth, but I'm nervous. Never again will I put myself through this worry to save $60. We are building a house so I was trying to save on a Xmas gift, but now I'm worried. The price tag is there, it has a clear little tag inside the lining that says made in Vietnam with numbers under it. There is no type of hangtag, should there be? I heard the handles are never wrapped in plastic, but these are wrapped in tissue, is that correct? I have not seen the receipt (purchased on eBay) and that concerns me. If auth, how are they selling them? Are they employees who buy at discount and resell? I doubt it's from an outlet as it's a new holiday bag. Thanks so much, appreciate your time. For some reason only one of the 5 pics I posted attached to the orig msg so I guess I'm going to have to reply to the post with individual pics so please see below for pics


----------



## chloenkitty

I uploaded all 4 pics the post allows you to. What am I doing wrong that only one attaches?


----------



## chloenkitty

Pic 3 from chloenkitty post


----------



## chloenkitty

Pic 4 from chloenkitty orig post


----------



## chloenkitty

Last pic. Thanks for your time


----------



## cristinacruz

hi ladies!

i just recently bought a michael kors weston bag in black, online. the leather and hardware seems authentic, i even brought it to a michael kors boutique and they said its authentic. but I'm still worried as the last item i purchase online turned out to be a fake. i can't provide pictures right now, but i just have two questions:

1. where do you see the serial number of the bag? is it the ap-# underneath the made in china tag?
2. do all weston releases have inside zipper pocket? cos mine doesn't have one

Thank you! will try and upload pictures later


----------



## cristinacruz

cristinacruz said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i just recently bought a michael kors weston bag in black, online. the leather and hardware seems authentic, i even brought it to a michael kors boutique and they said its authentic. but I'm still worried as the last item i purchased online turned out to be a fake. i can't provide pictures right now, but i just have two questions:
> 
> 1. where do you see the serial number of the bag? is it the ap-# underneath the made in china tag?
> 2. do all weston releases have inside zipper pocket? cos mine doesn't have one
> 
> Thank you! will try and upload pictures later



Here are the pictures of the bag. I'm hoping someone can help me since this is gonna be my first mk bag


----------



## scaffold

thanks for your help everyone. I ended up buying the bedford bowling satchel. Could someone confirm if the bedford is an outlet bag?


----------



## boyoverboard

Hello authenticators! I recently bought a new Michael Kors watch on eBay. I wondered if you would mind checking if it's authentic, please? I have one very similar watch which is in gold, and I've compared them. They look pretty much the same, but I'd like to be sure! Thanks so much!


----------



## bmarie11

Hi experts!   General question here- do MK bags ever not have the metal or leather inside tag?  Saw this bag at one of our thrift shops and am curious.  Not asking to authenticate. Just have these 2 pics I snapped w my phone.   Thanks!


----------



## bmarie11

Hmmm. That second pic of inside wont load.  Try again...


----------



## sjhk007

Can anyone help me authentic this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/171188322587 
Thx so much!!


----------



## miki520

I still prefer this brand bag MK Michael kors bags ,michael kors handbags http://www.officialmichaelkorsshops.com /


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi! Could you please check this bag and tell me if it authentic: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-KORS-JET-SET-EAST-WEST-SAFFIANO-LEATHER-TRAVEL-TOTE-SAPPHIRE-BLUE-/321263185258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4accc72d6a
Thank you!


----------



## flabbymel

lady007 said:


> hi, everybody!!! i am a new here and need some help, please. i like one "michael" bag and want to ask you which collection it is and is it authentic? i will be really happy toget a reply!


It's authentic
it's called large fulton quilted tote


----------



## flabbymel

shaye00 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Another newbie here... Just wondering if anyone can confirm whether the black Miranda with grommets on the sides ever came with a black lining or only the brown colour?
> 
> Thanks!


at the moment from what i observe is only the brown lining. Not so sure about the black lining


----------



## flabbymel

lishacorazon said:


> Hi I'm new to this, but I just bought a MK Delancey Tote online I think it might be a fake the inside tag is what's worrying me please tell me what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415189
> View attachment 2415190


Doesn't seem to have anything wrong with it ?


----------



## flabbymel

chloenkitty said:


> Hello. Please auth this mk white jewel selma for me. It appears to be auth, but I'm nervous. Never again will I put myself through this worry to save $60. We are building a house so I was trying to save on a Xmas gift, but now I'm worried. The price tag is there, it has a clear little tag inside the lining that says made in Vietnam with numbers under it. There is no type of hangtag, should there be? I heard the handles are never wrapped in plastic, but these are wrapped in tissue, is that correct? I have not seen the receipt (purchased on eBay) and that concerns me. If auth, how are they selling them? Are they employees who buy at discount and resell? I doubt it's from an outlet as it's a new holiday bag. Thanks so much, appreciate your time. For some reason only one of the 5 pics I posted attached to the orig msg so I guess I'm going to have to reply to the post with individual pics so please see below for pics


looks ok , don't worry


----------



## flabbymel

cristinacruz said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i just recently bought a michael kors weston bag in black, online. the leather and hardware seems authentic, i even brought it to a michael kors boutique and they said its authentic. but I'm still worried as the last item i purchase online turned out to be a fake. i can't provide pictures right now, but i just have two questions:
> 
> 1. where do you see the serial number of the bag? is it the ap-# underneath the made in china tag?
> 2. do all weston releases have inside zipper pocket? cos mine doesn't have one
> 
> Thank you! will try and upload pictures later


there's no serial number for MK's bag, number below the made in tag is the production date.

As for you bag, kindly wait for 2nd opinion from others, by right there's a zip pocket inside.
Do wait for 2nd opinion to double confirm


----------



## flabbymel

miki520 said:


> I still prefer this brand bag MK Michael kors bags ,michael kors handbags http://www.officialmichaelkorsshops.com /


this website is selling fakes and replica MK bags. Beware.


----------



## flabbymel

boyoverboard said:


> Hello authenticators! I recently bought a new Michael Kors watch on eBay. I wondered if you would mind checking if it's authentic, please? I have one very similar watch which is in gold, and I've compared them. They look pretty much the same, but I'd like to be sure! Thanks so much!


looks good


----------



## boyoverboard

flabbymel said:


> looks good



Thank you!


----------



## biors

chloenkitty said:


> Hello. Please auth this mk white jewel selma for me. It appears to be auth, but I'm nervous. Never again will I put myself through this worry to save $60. We are building a house so I was trying to save on a Xmas gift, but now I'm worried. The price tag is there, it has a clear little tag inside the lining that says made in Vietnam with numbers under it. There is no type of hangtag, should there be? I heard the handles are never wrapped in plastic, but these are wrapped in tissue, is that correct? I have not seen the receipt (purchased on eBay) and that concerns me. If auth, how are they selling them? Are they employees who buy at discount and resell? I doubt it's from an outlet as it's a new holiday bag. Thanks so much, appreciate your time. For some reason only one of the 5 pics I posted attached to the orig msg so I guess I'm going to have to reply to the post with individual pics so please see below for pics


Looks good to me


----------



## Toms

Hey could someone help me with this, does it seem authentic: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-de...7K7mPixHyLRCA07gpTWdw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Ditchwitch27

For MK watches, is it normal that the quality of the boxes it comes in is different?  My first few watches, I'm sure are authentic but the last one I ordered online came in a subpar box and the booklet it had inside is covered in shrinkwrap. The two examples (quality of box and the fact that the booklets are shrinkwrapped) an indication that the watch I bought is fake?


----------



## samisue0

Hi Can anyone help me? I have searched all over for a MK Hamilton Slouchy satchel in black leather , and have been able to locate some on Amazon & eBay.  Amazon is selling it for about $100 more than eBay.  My question is am I safer buying from one of the Amazon dealers than with eBay?  Also,  am I right that if the tag says made in Vietnam nan it is a fake?

Thanks so much


----------



## jclaybo

miki520 said:


> I still prefer this brand bag MK Michael kors bags ,michael kors handbags http://www.officialmichaelkorsshops.com /


Fake and no thanks


----------



## jclaybo

Ditchwitch27 said:


> For MK watches, is it normal that the quality of the boxes it comes in is different?  My first few watches, I'm sure are authentic but the last one I ordered online came in a subpar box and the booklet it had inside is covered in shrinkwrap. The two examples (quality of box and the fact that the booklets are shrinkwrapped) an indication that the watch I bought is fake?


What site did you order from? All my MK watches have come in a leather bound brown box with logo stamped on top. They include the booklet as well and booklet is loose not wrapped up


----------



## Ditchwitch27

jclaybo said:


> What site did you order from? All my MK watches have come in a leather bound brown box with logo stamped on top. They include the booklet as well and booklet is loose not wrapped up




Thanks for replying!

It's actually from an Instagram seller and also my roommate so I wanna be careful before I actually complain about the authenticity.  This roommate said they get the watches from the US. 

Here are some pics of the first few watches I acquired in the US and the one in question (top right)



As you can see the box on the top right is noticeably diff than the rest



Here it is with the corresponding watches that goes inside the boxes.



Here is the watch in question. Can't remember what is its name

Didn't take a pic of the pillow inside as well as the wrapped booklet. The pillow also felt different, didn't have enough stuffing.


----------



## jclaybo

Ditchwitch27 said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> It's actually from an Instagram seller and also my roommate so I wanna be careful before I actually complain about the authenticity.  This roommate said they get the watches from the US.
> 
> Here are some pics of the first few watches I acquired in the US and the one in question (top right)
> 
> View attachment 2421427
> 
> As you can see the box on the top right is noticeably diff than the rest
> 
> View attachment 2421428
> 
> Here it is with the corresponding watches that goes inside the boxes.
> 
> View attachment 2421430
> 
> Here is the watch in question. Can't remember what is its name
> 
> Didn't take a pic of the pillow inside as well as the wrapped booklet. The pillow also felt different, didn't have enough stuffing.




Hey there so one on too right looks like mine thanks for clarification so the one you got is from US I'm in US so it's looks like mine


----------



## vhelya

chloenkitty said:


> Last pic. Thanks for your time





chloenkitty said:


> Hello. Please auth this mk white jewel selma for me. It appears to be auth, but I'm nervous. Never again will I put myself through this worry to save $60. We are building a house so I was trying to save on a Xmas gift, but now I'm worried. The price tag is there, it has a clear little tag inside the lining that says made in Vietnam with numbers under it. There is no type of hangtag, should there be? I heard the handles are never wrapped in plastic, but these are wrapped in tissue, is that correct? I have not seen the receipt (purchased on eBay) and that concerns me. If auth, how are they selling them? Are they employees who buy at discount and resell? I doubt it's from an outlet as it's a new holiday bag. Thanks so much, appreciate your time. For some reason only one of the 5 pics I posted attached to the orig msg so I guess I'm going to have to reply to the post with individual pics so please see below for pics



I'm not an expert but I've ever been scammed by a seller who claim the bag was authentic but i'm 100% sure it wasn't by seeing the quality. My fake bag had no perfect shape and the material was different (it can be felt and seen closely on the saffiano leather) though the interior has a small plastic tag so that in a glance, it looks real.
I finally bought another bag from Macys, it's a same type of bag with yours but medium size. By looking at ur pics, I trust yours is authentic &#128522;


----------



## flabbymel

samisue0 said:


> Hi Can anyone help me? I have searched all over for a MK Hamilton Slouchy satchel in black leather , and have been able to locate some on Amazon & eBay.  Amazon is selling it for about $100 more than eBay.  My question is am I safer buying from one of the Amazon dealers than with eBay?  Also,  am I right that if the tag says made in Vietnam nan it is a fake?
> 
> Thanks so much


Certain michael kors bags does made in vietnam, hence doesn't mean it's made in vietnam means it's fake


----------



## RamIzad

Hi, would someone please verify this Michael Kors bag for me?

http://allegro.pl/torebka-michael-kors-i3779001718.html

http://i.imgur.com/ZQYA7yB.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/328TWNJ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/fTrJ0MI.jpg

Thanks a lot!


----------



## selmamk

hi, i bought a selma bag from an online seller...i have read from the forum that the little plastic tab inside the bag with made in china is actually do exist in the auth bag but what really concern me is the care card inside the bag...the care card written in English but there are 2 words with misspelling..."dag" was suppose to spell as bag and "beauryful" was suppose to spell as beautiful...other than that, my selma bag is a beauty...the zip is engrave with ykk...all the hardware are engraved with Michael Kors name...can anyone please authenticate my Selma thank u~


----------



## Tuuli35

Not really authentication question, but I bought saffiano multifunction tote from Michael Kors store and was looking the plastic tag with "made in..." text but can't find it. Did they stop putting them or don't the totes have it at all?


----------



## axcarter

Hello! Please help when you can. 
Thank you in advance! 


Item Name: Michael Kors Large Black Selma Studded
Item #: 200998949648
Seller: oc-living
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...648?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecc789310


Item Name: Michael Kors Large Selma Studded
Item #: 171188284122
Seller: mmg06f
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...122?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27db9deada


Item Name: Michael Kors Medium Selma Studded
Item #: 281217937167
Seller: schernof123
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Michae...167?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4179e52f0f


----------



## biors

selmamk said:


> hi, i bought a selma bag from an online seller...i have read from the forum that the little plastic tab inside the bag with made in china is actually do exist in the auth bag but what really concern me is the care card inside the bag...the care card written in English but there are 2 words with misspelling..."dag" was suppose to spell as bag and "beauryful" was suppose to spell as beautiful...other than that, my selma bag is a beauty...the zip is engrave with ykk...all the hardware are engraved with Michael Kors name...can anyone please authenticate my Selma thank u~



Provide some pics of your bag and someone will be able to authenticate


----------



## cristinacruz

flabbymel said:


> there's no serial number for MK's bag, number below the made in tag is the production date.
> 
> As for you bag, kindly wait for 2nd opinion from others, by right there's a zip pocket inside.
> Do wait for 2nd opinion to double confirm


ok thank you! but i returned the bag already cos i can't seem to find any release without an inside zip pocket.


----------



## fish1126

Hi,can someone please authenticate this for me?


----------



## Ditchwitch27

selmamk said:


> hi, i bought a selma bag from an online seller...i have read from the forum that the little plastic tab inside the bag with made in china is actually do exist in the auth bag but what really concern me is the care card inside the bag...the care card written in English but there are 2 words with misspelling..."dag" was suppose to spell as bag and "beauryful" was suppose to spell as beautiful...other than that, my selma bag is a beauty...the zip is engrave with ykk...all the hardware are engraved with Michael Kors name...can anyone please authenticate my Selma thank u~




I also bought a Selma from an online seller/flat mate and saw the same misspelled words on it.  I was turned off and it kinda ruined it for me.  I already sold it back to this flat mate.  Hope you can post pics so it can be authenticated.


----------



## hilarysmom

I'm new to this site/thread do please forgive any faux pas...purchased this KORS Michael Kors 'NWT' bag from a reputable reseller and didn't research first &#128586; I'm only finding shoes and clothing in the KORS line, if anyone is familiar with this I'd really appreciate your insight. Thanks!


----------



## biors

hilarysmom said:


> I'm new to this site/thread do please forgive any faux pas...purchased this KORS Michael Kors 'NWT' bag from a reputable reseller and didn't research first &#128586; I'm only finding shoes and clothing in the KORS line, if anyone is familiar with this I'd really appreciate your insight. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2426697
> View attachment 2426698
> View attachment 2426699
> View attachment 2426700


I'm not familiar with this style, nor have I ever seen it before, so I could be wrong. But it does not look authentic to me.
I believe that his KORS line is limited to shoes and clothing, as you found. His handbags are under the label MICHAEL Michael Kors. The tag also looks pretty bad. I'd definitely wait for a second opinion though. Where exactly did you purchase it? Through ebay?


----------



## kobi0279

hi, i found this mk bag in ebay and I would like to seek your help regarding its authenticity. many thanks in advance.

Item Name: Michael Kors NEW Red Saffiano Leather Jet Set East West Tote Bag Purse
Item Number: 370960455118
Seller Name: retailfashionoutlet
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Michael-...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item565ef755ce&_uhb=1


----------



## netter

Hello there; This is just an FYI and I hope people don't mind me sharing this, but, I found this pretty dark green MK Hamilton on my local Craigslist site and I wrote to the seller requesting a photo of the inside of the handbag. This was her response back to me:

"Hi there.. The fact that it was purchased from Holt Renfrew as well as the fact that I DO NOT support the selling of knock off goods is proof enough. If you're still interested, I can send photos of a vanilla coloured MK tote I'm selling, the only difference is the colour." end quote.

I found this same type of response from someone selling a vintage Chanel on Craigslist when I asked if we could meet so that I could take a look at the handbag. The seller returned my request with a very rude response as if to say that I was being dishonest for wanting just to look at it without a guaranteed sale. And, last weekend I met with someone who posted an "authentic" speedy 30 that ended up being a very bad knock-off speedy 35 when I met her to see the handbag. When I said that the bag was not authentic, she dropped her price to $100.00. While this woman was trying to talk me into buying this garbage, she was belittling people who actually like designer bags. Wow.


----------



## 4004

Oh, couldn't even imagine to what lengths people go to sell knock offs. I mean, it is only MK.
That probably explains the nu,ber of them I see everyday


----------



## JAhtinen

Hi ladies!

This is probably a fake bag? The price is so cheap. Thanks 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...115?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e844e5d6b


----------



## Euromutt86

fish1126 said:


> Hi,can someone please authenticate this for me?


I want to say no, because the Michael Kors names that are stamped in the leather aren't pressed in hard enough. The letters on the metal feet are too far apart. The leather that holds the key isn't correct. The thin straight leather cord goes into the key pouch, yours doesn't. The size seems off as well. Check the MK website, they have the bag online.


----------



## nolegirl01

Hey Ladies, I purchased this bag on ebay and now I'm having second thoughts. It looks real but I want to leave it to you ladies to tell me if it's authentic or not. I made the mistake of not asking for a picture of the inside of the bag, I was so excited because I have been looking for this color forever and didn't think of the details. I did ask the seller if it was authentic and she it was and that it was purchase at a Michael Kors store. It still includes the tag, so I will check the tag better when it comes. If it ends up not being authentic I will have to open a claim with ebay. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161171189072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## nolegirl01

hilarysmom said:


> I'm new to this site/thread do please forgive any faux pas...purchased this KORS Michael Kors 'NWT' bag from a reputable reseller and didn't research first &#128586; I'm only finding shoes and clothing in the KORS line, if anyone is familiar with this I'd really appreciate your insight. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2426697
> View attachment 2426698
> View attachment 2426699
> View attachment 2426700



I want to say no, the tag looks weird and the stamp in the inside of the bag looks crooked...


----------



## jojon21

nolegirl01 said:


> Hey Ladies, I purchased this bag on ebay and now I'm having second thoughts. It looks real but I want to leave it to you ladies to tell me if it's authentic or not. I made the mistake of not asking for a picture of the inside of the bag, I was so excited because I have been looking for this color forever and didn't think of the details. I did ask the seller if it was authentic and she it was and that it was purchase at a Michael Kors store. It still includes the tag, so I will check the tag better when it comes. If it ends up not being authentic I will have to open a claim with ebay. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161171189072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648



Looks good to me! Love this color.


----------



## biors

JAhtinen said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> This is probably a fake bag? The price is so cheap. Thanks
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...115?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e844e5d6b


Keep in mind that it's an auction listing and not a buy it now. The price will rise as people bid


----------



## fish1126

Euromutt86 said:


> I want to say no, because the Michael Kors names that are stamped in the leather aren't pressed in hard enough. The letters on the metal feet are too far apart. The leather that holds the key isn't correct. The thin straight leather cord goes into the key pouch, yours doesn't. The size seems off as well. Check the MK website, they have the bag online.


thanks for your time.i am actually bought it from reputable seller in Malaysia and i saw many positive feedback in her website and forum.she claimed that she is only selling authentic bags.
and for my bag,it has a straight leather cord goes into my key pouch.





some extra pictures without flash








and it looks similar to some buyer's picture.
sample pictures




i am very confused now whether authenticate it in MK store or get back my money.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Euromutt86

fish1126 said:


> thanks for your time.i am actually bought it from reputable seller in Malaysia and i saw many positive feedback in her website and forum.she claimed that she is only selling authentic bags.
> and for my bag,it has a straight leather cord goes into my key pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some extra pictures without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it looks similar to some buyer's picture.
> sample pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am very confused now whether authenticate it in MK store or get back my money.
> thanks in advance.




Hello again!  Ok, I see the key now, it threw me off. The stitching all looks to be correct. The only thing really throwing me off is the colour of the leather and the size/shape of the bag, but that could be the camera. I'd call MK to see if that Made in China Code # matches the bag. Also measure the bag, it's suppose to be  3"H x 14"W x 6 1/4" D. Could you take another shot of the lock? 

Ok, I think I got it. The inside of the bag is wrong. Below the zipper there should be a cell phone pouch and another pouch and yours doesn't have it from the looks of the picture. Also the "Michael Michael Kors" is attached to the larger pouch that's missing in your bag. I just looked on eBay and Michael Kors' website at the same design bag and the bags I saw have the two pouches that are missing in your bag.


----------



## acm1134

fish1126 said:


> thanks for your time.i am actually bought it from reputable seller in Malaysia and i saw many positive feedback in her website and forum.she claimed that she is only selling authentic bags.
> and for my bag,it has a straight leather cord goes into my key pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some extra pictures without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it looks similar to some buyer's picture.
> sample pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am very confused now whether authenticate it in MK store or get back my money.
> thanks in advance.


This bag looks authentic to me, the unless they are selling extremely accurate knockoffs lol


----------



## jjgvintage

Hi - I'm a newbie to this Forum.  Could you please authenticate this MK bag for me.  I have purchased it but have not paid for it yet.  Here is the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...U%2FGMB3fkAEswWNEPNl8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks so much.


----------



## Shelly95

Hi, please authenticate this bag for me asap, I'm about to pay the seller! I'm not sure if the receipt is real though


----------



## Euromutt86

jjgvintage said:


> Hi - I'm a newbie to this Forum.  Could you please authenticate this MK bag for me.  I have purchased it but have not paid for it yet.  Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...U%2FGMB3fkAEswWNEPNl8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks so much.



Not sure, haven't seen that bag before, but I don't think that the imitation snake skin is suppose to be peeling like that. Looks like the bag is moulting!


----------



## Euromutt86

Shelly95 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this bag for me asap, I'm about to pay the seller! I'm not sure if the receipt is real though
> 
> View attachment 2429247
> 
> View attachment 2429248
> 
> View attachment 2429249
> 
> View attachment 2429250
> 
> View attachment 2429252
> 
> View attachment 2429254
> 
> View attachment 2429255



Well, it looks awesome. The Michael in Michael Kors looks a little bit odd. Ask for a photo that's dead on so we can see. The C looks too close to the I. The store locator from MK says Peninsula Hotel, the receipt says Peninsula Arcade.


----------



## tanjol01

PLease authenticate this bag I recently bought it online fo rmy wife.. I wouldn't like my wife to get caught with a fake bag..

the pictures in the site looks exactly like the one I got but will send in actual pictures in awhile
http://www.beeconomic.com.ph/deals/shopping/SHOP-M013/717633084


Just to add it has a tag at the bottom it says made in china AP-1310


----------



## Euromutt86

tanjol01 said:


> PLease authenticate this bag I recently bought it online fo rmy wife.. I wouldn't like my wife to get caught with a fake bag..
> 
> the pictures in the site looks exactly like the one I got but will send in actual pictures in awhile
> http://www.beeconomic.com.ph/deals/shopping/SHOP-M013/717633084
> 
> 
> Just to add it has a tag at the bottom it says made in china AP-1310



Anything from that/groupon has to be real.


----------



## jjgvintage

Thanks so much.  It's a good think I haven't purchased it yet. Thanks!!!


----------



## fish1126

Euromutt86 said:


> Hello again!  Ok, I see the key now, it threw me off. The stitching all looks to be correct. The only thing really throwing me off is the colour of the leather and the size/shape of the bag, but that could be the camera. I'd call MK to see if that Made in China Code # matches the bag. Also measure the bag, it's suppose to be  3"H x 14"W x 6 1/4" D. Could you take another shot of the lock?
> 
> Ok, I think I got it. The inside of the bag is wrong. Below the zipper there should be a cell phone pouch and another pouch and yours doesn't have it from the looks of the picture. Also the "Michael Michael Kors" is attached to the larger pouch that's missing in your bag. I just looked on eBay and Michael Kors' website at the same design bag and the bags I saw have the two pouches that are missing in your bag.


hi,if i'm not mistaken, 3"H x 14"W x 6 1/4" D is the large hamilton logo bag,my bag is smaller one and inside of the bag only have one zip pocket and two open pockets.
here is the official link.
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false 




appreciate for your help, thanks.


----------



## fish1126

acm1134 said:


> This bag looks authentic to me, the unless they are selling extremely accurate knockoffs lol


thank you so much, I really appreciate it


----------



## cristinacruz

Shelly95 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this bag for me asap, I'm about to pay the seller! I'm not sure if the receipt is real though
> 
> View attachment 2429247
> 
> View attachment 2429248
> 
> View attachment 2429249
> 
> View attachment 2429250
> 
> View attachment 2429252
> 
> View attachment 2429254
> 
> View attachment 2429255


hi, i am not an expert when it comes to michael kors, but I think the lower part of the bag should have a buckle or a round metal at the corners, i don't know how you call that, but most of the selmas I've seen have those.


----------



## cristinacruz

tanjol01 said:


> PLease authenticate this bag I recently bought it online fo rmy wife.. I wouldn't like my wife to get caught with a fake bag..
> 
> the pictures in the site looks exactly like the one I got but will send in actual pictures in awhile
> http://www.beeconomic.com.ph/deals/shopping/SHOP-M013/717633084
> 
> 
> Just to add it has a tag at the bottom it says made in china AP-1310


hi, it is better to have MK stores at Shangri-la and Greenbelt authenticate it. just be sure to tell one of the stores that you bought it online while on the other, it was given by a relative in the US. Cos I've had a bad experience with groupon and i did this process. i find that when you say its from US, some of the salesladies tell that its authentic right away but when you say that you bought it online, its fake. so its better to have both stores' input about the bag.


----------



## Shelly95

cristinacruz said:


> hi, i am not an expert when it comes to michael kors, but I think the lower part of the bag should have a buckle or a round metal at the corners, i don't know how you call that, but most of the selmas I've seen have those.



Do you mean the protective feet base? I don't think the messenger sizes have that :/


----------



## Shelly95

Euromutt86 said:


> Well, it looks awesome. The Michael in Michael Kors looks a little bit odd. Ask for a photo that's dead on so we can see. The C looks too close to the I. The store locator from MK says Peninsula Hotel, the receipt says Peninsula Arcade.



Hi, here's the attached picture, let me know what you think 

View attachment 2429630


----------



## Shelly95

Euromutt86 said:


> Well, it looks awesome. The Michael in Michael Kors looks a little bit odd. Ask for a photo that's dead on so we can see. The C looks too close to the I. The store locator from MK says Peninsula Hotel, the receipt says Peninsula Arcade.



Hi, heres the picture seller sent me, let me know what you think!


----------



## Euromutt86

Shelly95 said:


> Hi, here's the attached picture, let me know what you think
> 
> View attachment 2429630



I feel like the Michael in Michael Kors doesn't look even. The I & C are way too close, but I went on the MK website and their letters looked like that too..Other than that it looks awesome!


----------



## biors

Euromutt86 said:


> Well, it looks awesome. The Michael in Michael Kors looks a little bit odd. Ask for a photo that's dead on so we can see. The C looks too close to the I. The store locator from MK says Peninsula Hotel, the receipt says Peninsula Arcade.



I believe the shopping arcade is called the Peninsula arcade located in the Peninsula Hotel. So I wouldn't think that the address is a concern


----------



## Euromutt86

fish1126 said:


> hi,if i'm not mistaken, 3"H x 14"W x 6 1/4" D is the large hamilton logo bag,my bag is smaller one and inside of the bag only have one zip pocket and two open pockets.
> here is the official link.
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate for your help, thanks.



HAHAHA, I couldn't see that because the bag was sagging. I'd definitely say it's real then. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Shelly95

Euromutt86 said:


> I feel like the Michael in Michael Kors doesn't look even. The I & C are way too close, but I went on the MK website and their letters looked like that too..Other than that it looks awesome!



Oh ok, I have two other selmas and tbh, none of them have the even lettering in Michael Kors. Anyways thanks for your help!


----------



## tanjol01

cristinacruz said:


> hi, it is better to have MK stores at Shangri-la and Greenbelt authenticate it. just be sure to tell one of the stores that you bought it online while on the other, it was given by a relative in the US. Cos I've had a bad experience with groupon and i did this process. i find that when you say its from US, some of the salesladies tell that its authentic right away but when you say that you bought it online, its fake. so its better to have both stores' input about the bag.


So how did you purchase from groupon went? was it an original bag afterall? Base from the MK official site its a Jet set multifunction satchel.. THough it looks like the same one at their website the only difference is the color.. BUt based from the picture what do you guys think?


----------



## blksnflwr

Hello, Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I purchased it at a consignment store for luxury brands and was told by the MK store and by MK assistance via phone it was fake. Please help the store is saying it is real.

Micheal Kors Skorpios Bag. Crocodile Embossed Leather.

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-14188-m...c-embossed-leather-skorpios-tote-handbag.aspx


----------



## Shelly95

Hi, could you please take a look at this bag again? I just realized I've seen the previous pics from another seller, so I asked for new ones! Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Shelly95

More pics


----------



## Shelly95

Hi, could you please take a look at this bag again ASAP? I'm about to pay the seller and I just realized I've seen the previous pics from another seller, so I asked for new ones! Thanks in advanced!

View attachment 2430458

View attachment 2430459

View attachment 2430460

View attachment 2430461

View attachment 2430462

View attachment 2430463

View attachment 2430464

View attachment 2430465

View attachment 2430466

View attachment 2430467


----------



## jojon21

Shelly95 said:


> Hi, could you please take a look at this bag again ASAP? I'm about to pay the seller and I just realized I've seen the previous pics from another seller, so I asked for new ones! Thanks in advanced!
> 
> View attachment 2430458
> 
> View attachment 2430459
> 
> View attachment 2430460
> 
> View attachment 2430461
> 
> View attachment 2430462
> 
> View attachment 2430463
> 
> View attachment 2430464
> 
> View attachment 2430465
> 
> View attachment 2430466
> 
> View attachment 2430467



Looks fine to me!


----------



## bellabags23

Can you please help authenticate this Michael Kors watch, my daughters boyfriend bought it from amazon.


----------



## bellabags23

here are a few more please&#8230;Thank you so much for your time


----------



## mcoco

Hi, I'm new to buying MK bags and was wondering if you lovely ladies could help me out with your knowledge! I was wondering if this is a fake since it's priced very low.


----------



## Tuuli35

blksnflwr said:


> Hello, Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I purchased it at a consignment store for luxury brands and was told by the MK store and by MK assistance via phone it was fake. Please help the store is saying it is real.
> 
> Micheal Kors Skorpios Bag. Crocodile Embossed Leather.
> 
> http://www.coutureusa.com/p-14188-m...c-embossed-leather-skorpios-tote-handbag.aspx


I am no help but why did they consider it fake?


----------



## jojon21

bellabags23 said:


> here are a few more pleaseThank you so much for your time



Authentic!


----------



## bellabags23

jojon21 said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so very much


----------



## dacola5489

Hi please authenticate this mk selma  TIA 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Mi..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c3a181c95&_uhb=1


----------



## biors

dacola5489 said:


> Hi please authenticate this mk selma  TIA
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Mi..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c3a181c95&_uhb=1



Ask the seller for some actual photos. I don't believe the "real" photo is theirs, and the other photos are just pulled from the Michael Lord website


----------



## dacola5489

i will thanks!  how about this one? 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/bnew-michael..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19e659e367&_uhb=1
thanks!


----------



## LolaLemon

Good morning. Can you please authenticate these MK. I am new here and have no clue! Huge thanks x

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261355028218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331088020991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151186107192?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181282721367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## blksnflwr

Tuuli35 said:


> I am no help but why did they consider it fake?


 
They said it was missing the gold plate inside. I also noticed that there was no serial number on the tag inside in the traditional way it is now( but, this could be a style change)... Talked to the boutique who was really nice since they get their items to consign from others. Apparently it was made in 2010 by what they have. However,  there seem to be no pictures online for this bag type as well for me to compare it to.  No one seems to be able to give me more info . It was a great deal but, I am a little leery now.


----------



## Toms

I really need help with these three bags and I hope someone could help me somehow, as I have no clue about how MK bag should look like, well at least when it comes to separating real from fake, I am not good at all with that and I would like to get some peace of mind:


Seller: xjem87x

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-M...7K7mPixHyLRCA07gpTWdw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Seller: http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/xjem87x?_trksid=p2047675.l2559atticangelshelen

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...7K7mPixHyLRCA07gpTWdw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Seller: helensiveter

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-de...7K7mPixHyLRCA07gpTWdw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## aus13

Hello

Bought a slate/black selma on ebay hoping it is authentic please confirm  would be appreciated ! Some of the photos are not the best quality sorry I can re take if necessary .


----------



## aus13

Cont....


----------



## vhelya

dacola5489 said:


> i will thanks!  how about this one?
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/bnew-michael..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19e659e367&_uhb=1
> thanks!



I'm not an expert but I personally will not buy that bag. It's a bit suspicious and the structure doesn't look good


----------



## jojon21

aus13 said:


> Cont....



Looks good!


----------



## jamespasto

Can you please authenticate this bag for me:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/161175186707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## Euromutt86

jamespasto said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161175186707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!



Looks good to me!


----------



## Anastasia881

Hello everyone! 
Can you tell me is it normal that Michael Kors on the bag is written together (the place between letter L and letter K is narrow)? And the other question: why on the official web of Michael Kors the black Selma Medium Messenger on the pic goes with beige lining, but somewhere on the pics there is black lining? Is it normal or not?


----------



## mcoco

Hi! I was wondering if anyone can tell me whether this bag is authentic or fake. Thanks!


----------



## Anastasia881

Please authenticate my Selma messenger bag


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi Ladies!  Can you please authenticate this ebay auction?  I am very interested........

auction number:  400628013646
seller:  jncshoppingusa

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400628013646&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123


----------



## biors

Anastasia881 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Can you tell me is it normal that Michael Kors on the bag is written together (the place between letter L and letter K is narrow)? And the other question: why on the official web of Michael Kors the black Selma Medium Messenger on the pic goes with beige lining, but somewhere on the pics there is black lining? Is it normal or not?



No they shouldn't be that close together. It could just be the angle of the pic though. Maybe ask for a straight-on pic of the logo?


----------



## Anastasia881

biors said:


> No they shouldn't be that close together. It could just be the angle of the pic though. Maybe ask for a straight-on pic of the logo?



Here the straight pic ...


----------



## gatorgirl07

Anastasia881 said:


> Here the straight pic ...




That doesn't look right to me


----------



## pinkat

Ladies, this is my first MK bag. Please help me authenticate my pretty Selma Bag.  crossing my fingers!


----------



## pinkat

More pics of my bag. Hoping you can help me authenticate it.


----------



## pinkat

However, there are some minor problems i saw. I  dont if im perfectionist or what. Are these "damages" normal? 
- dents on bag
- i find the michael kors label inside kinda off center
- letter "S" on the gold label outside the bag is somehow uneven. Not very visible to the photo. But all other letters are even except for S.


----------



## panc11

Hi Everyone!
Would really appreciate your help to authenticate these Michael Kors Selma Studded Messengers. Its no longer available so am really keen to get one!

THANKS SO MUCH!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e84a54300

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...803?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd9fd2943

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-By-...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cf7ebfa2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd9da5f8e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...483?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d4722f3bb


----------



## biors

Anastasia881 said:


> Here the straight pic ...



Yeah, that doesn't look right. Sorry, I don't think it's authentic


----------



## raider69

Can somebody tell me if this bag is authentic?  It is on Ebay and ends in 4 hours.  Please let me know asap.  I have not seen that inside lining before, but not sure?  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/33108758155...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=331087581551&_rdc=1


----------



## biors

raider69 said:


> Can somebody tell me if this bag is authentic?  It is on Ebay and ends in 4 hours.  Please let me know asap.  I have not seen that inside lining before, but not sure?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33108758155...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=331087581551&_rdc=1



Sorry, I don't think it's authentic. I think I've seen that lining previously in a very obviously fake mk


----------



## raider69

Thank you that is what I thought. Sad that someone is bidding over $200 for it.


----------



## acm1134

raider69 said:


> Can somebody tell me if this bag is authentic?  It is on Ebay and ends in 4 hours.  Please let me know asap.  I have not seen that inside lining before, but not sure?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33108758155...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=331087581551&_rdc=1


The interior doesn't look authentic, so I would say no..


----------



## pinkat

Please help me authenticate my bag  thank you so much


----------



## biors

pinkat said:


> Please help me authenticate my bag  thank you so much



Have you got any pics of the strap? Close up of the Michael kors on the buckle and the end of the strap (the end of the part that gets looped through the buckle)


----------



## pinkat

here's the best shot i can get. Buckle of my mk selma. Please authentic


----------



## biors

pinkat said:


> View attachment 2436687
> View attachment 2436689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the best shot i can get. Buckle of my mk selma. Please authentic



Sorry LOL by the end I meant the triangular bit. Can you get a pic of that?


----------



## panc11

panc11 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Would really appreciate your help to authenticate these Michael Kors Selma Studded Messengers. Its no longer available so am really keen to get one!
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e84a54300
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...803?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd9fd2943
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-By-...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cf7ebfa2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd9da5f8e
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...483?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d4722f3bb


I hope someone can get back to methanks


----------



## pinkat

here's the photo of the hook. Hope i got it right this time  lol


----------



## pinkat

Please help me authenticate my selma bag.


----------



## siadevina

pinkat said:


> View attachment 2437280
> View attachment 2437281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the photo of the hook. Hope i got it right this time  lol




It looks authentic....


----------



## siadevina

please authenticate this michael kors tote bag please....the seller said this bag is a sample bag that she got from the Mk sale.... 
Thank you


----------



## Samanthalauren

Hi please could someone authenticate my Michael kors bag. It was supposedly bought Nov 12. I have checked all the Michael kors hardware matches however I have never seen the large black hamilton with the black interior could this just be last seasons interior? 
Thank you.


----------



## biors

@pinkat sorry I can't figure out how to reply properly on the app, but this is the part I'm talking about hahaha. I used another pb member's pic just to show you, it's circled in red. Can you get a pic of that?


----------



## acm1134

Samanthalauren said:


> Hi please could someone authenticate my Michael kors bag. It was supposedly bought Nov 12. I have checked all the Michael kors hardware matches however I have never seen the large black hamilton with the black interior could this just be last seasons interior?
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438027
> View attachment 2438028
> View attachment 2438029


looks authentic


----------



## axya

This seller has quite some cheap MKs. Do you guys know if they're authentic? 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/kimma323/m.html?item=301045005413&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## pinkat

@biors i dont know how to reply to your comment too. But here's the photo 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 do u think its authentic? Lol


----------



## biors

pinkat said:


> @biors i dont know how to reply to your comment too. But here's the photo
> View attachment 2438658
> View attachment 2438659
> View attachment 2438660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u think its authentic? Lol



I'm sorry pinkat, but I don't think it's authentic.One thing I've noticed with authentic mk selmas is that the strap has a little flat top, rather than a sharp V shape ( if you Google some pics of the Selma, and the look on the mk website, you can see this too)  plus all the other flaws you noticed say it's not authentic to me


----------



## pinkat

@biors i tried searching the photo of the strap i cant find it.  can u please show me. So i can return it


----------



## Samanthalauren

acm1134 said:


> looks authentic




Thank you! Have u seen the black linings in the hamilton before? Could it just be last seasons? Thanks.


----------



## acm1134

Samanthalauren said:


> Thank you! Have u seen the black linings in the hamilton before? Could it just be last seasons? Thanks.


I have the colorblock grey and black hamilton and the interior of mine is black. I think it all depends what the outside color is.


----------



## jamaicca

Hi everyone, I'm looking for large Sloan bag. Do you think those are authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331089646596?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171187277011?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biors

pinkat said:


> @biors i tried searching the photo of the strap i cant find it.  can u please show me. So i can return it


If you look at the previous pic I showed you of that other pb member's Selma, you can see the strap has a little flat top. 
If you look at the Selma on the mk website, and zoom in closely on the pics, you can see it too. 

Here's The page for the Selma on Neiman Marcus. You can see it more clearly in the last pic;
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Large-Selma-Top-Zip-Satchel/prod153940438/p.prod

Here's the Selma on the official mk site;
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8520&isEditorial=false

Where did you buy it from? Will you be able to return it easily?


----------



## biors

biors said:


> If you look at the previous pic I showed you of that other pb member's Selma, you can see the strap has a little flat top.
> If you look at the Selma on the mk website, and zoom in closely on the pics, you can see it too.
> 
> Here's The page for the Selma on Neiman Marcus. You can see it more clearly in the last pic;
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Large-Selma-Top-Zip-Satchel/prod153940438/p.prod
> 
> Here's the Selma on the official mk site;
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8520&isEditorial=false
> 
> Where did you buy it from? Will you be able to return it easily?



Here's another; 
http://images.mapleandwest.com/imag...ma-satchel-pearl-grey_mw_large.jpg?1370549805

http://images.danielfootwear.com/images/products/zoom/1365176729-65950400.jpg


----------



## pinkat

Thank you so much @bior. I will return my bag. I have seen a lot of sellers mixed strap. Could it be that this is an old stock? Or its really fake? Hehe.


----------



## pinkat

Seller told me that the little nook/ strap of the bag can really be not the same. Some vshape, some with edge because their are many mk factories. And this is the basis of being authentic or not. Is this true? Sorry really confuse.


----------



## jojon21

pinkat said:


> View attachment 2437280
> View attachment 2437281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the photo of the hook. Hope i got it right this time  lol





siadevina said:


> It looks authentic....



Looks good to me, too!


----------



## pinkat

Thanks @jonjon21 can u also check the strap that i uploaded.  its vshape. I really want to know if it makes the bag fake because of the strap.


----------



## pinkat

jojon21 said:


> Looks good to me, too!






	

		
			
		

		
	
 can you check if the strap makes the bag fake? Thank you.


----------



## panc11

Please help me authenticate these!!  Im DESPERATE 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e84a54300

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...173?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d475c8c9d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...573?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cda2716bd


----------



## jojon21

panc11 said:


> Please help me authenticate these!!  Im DESPERATE
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e84a54300
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...173?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d475c8c9d
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...573?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cda2716bd



All of these are good.  I have personally dealt with seller #2 and can highly recommend.


----------



## panc11

jojon21 said:


> All of these are good.  I have personally dealt with seller #2 and can highly recommend.


thanks so much


----------



## friedargh

Can someone please help me authenticate this medium messenger selma? Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111243220338


----------



## trustlove

Can someone please authenticate this purchase I made from ebay.
Here are the pictures from the listing.
Comment: I didn't realize there were fake MK's around, until I visited the MK portion of PF. I'm  hoping it is authenticate as it is sitting under the Christmas tree wrapped for my mom.


----------



## giggles2010

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?

Bag: Michael Kors Selma Satchel in Sapphire/Black
Seller:09doradora09 
Listing ID:141028518955
URL:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...k-/141028518955?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123

Thanks so much! Would really appreciate it as I have an offer hanging in the balance and wouldnt want to pay for a fake


----------



## Cytheria

]Hi can someone authenticate this bag for me. Here are some pictures. I noticed it is a little wrinkly where the zipper is and not sure if it's just the way the leather is? Thanks! http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-298-00-Michael-Kors-Selma-Medium-satchel-Bag-Fushia-/161174667020?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=8I0M7flPhRytpx8cN9aWNbBjhE4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc







[URL=http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/danbribranic/media/photo13_zpsdd9d95ff.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jamaicca

jamaicca said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for large Sloan bag. Do you think those are authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331089646596?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171187277011?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi everyone, please tell your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## vhelya

Cytheria said:


> ]Hi can someone authenticate this bag for me. Here are some pictures. I noticed it is a little wrinkly where the zipper is and not sure if it's just the way the leather is? Thanks! http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-298-00-Michael-Kors-Selma-Medium-satchel-Bag-Fushia-/161174667020?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=8I0M7flPhRytpx8cN9aWNbBjhE4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/danbribranic/media/photo13_zpsdd9d95ff.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



I have 3 Selma Bags and none of them has that problem. I'm not expert but apart from the wrinkle part, it looks fine from the pic. Not sure if the wrinkles were caused by another cause such as water spilled.
Maybe wait for another expert to comment


----------



## anthrosphere

My brother gave me this bag for Christmas, he says he got it from a "private seller." It looks like an obvious fake but I need to make sure. I know that MK sells waist bags because Nordstrom carried them, but this one I'm not so sure about. Can anyone help me? I'm feeling a little disappointed with it. Thanks in advance! 


























If it helps, I found an eBay listing that sells this exact bag, just in case you need to see clearer pictures of it. Obviously this isn't my listing. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-KORS-FANNY-PACK-BAG-WITH-SIZE-MEDIUM-BELT-MK-LOGO-BROWN-GOLD-M-/151191878031

I posted more of my own pictures below. Sorry for the bad lightning.


----------



## ssocialitex

If possible, could someone please authenticate this watch?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221342922898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## shoe_shopper21

Can one of you lovely ladies authenticate this for me? http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-MI...item233417de4d

The seller has 0 feedback and two similar listings so of course all alarms went off in my head. And I only one one Michael Kors purse so I'm not sure. Looks maybe (?) authentic to me.


----------



## panc11

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this studded messenger please?? I've been trying to get hold of this for a while. Thanks so much!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item485f1181f3


----------



## acm1134

panc11 said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this studded messenger please?? I've been trying to get hold of this for a while. Thanks so much!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item485f1181f3


Looks like it's authentic. Seller has high ratings and plenty of reviews. If I were you, I would ask the seller for a few pictures of the inside just to make sure ! Good Luck!


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello,
Could you please give me your opinion about this bag.
Thank you very much for your time and expertise!


----------



## pnieto

Can someone let me know if this is authentic?


----------



## flabbymel

Cytheria said:


> ]Hi can someone authenticate this bag for me. Here are some pictures. I noticed it is a little wrinkly where the zipper is and not sure if it's just the way the leather is? Thanks! http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-298-00-Michael-Kors-Selma-Medium-satchel-Bag-Fushia-/161174667020?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=8I0M7flPhRytpx8cN9aWNbBjhE4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/danbribranic/media/photo13_zpsdd9d95ff.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


Looks good, probably it's the leather, as not all leather is the same


----------



## flabbymel

anthrosphere said:


> My brother gave me this bag for Christmas, he says he got it from a "private seller." It looks like an obvious fake but I need to make sure. I know that MK sells waist bags because Nordstrom carried them, but this one I'm not so sure about. Can anyone help me? I'm feeling a little disappointed with it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it helps, I found an eBay listing that sells this exact bag, just in case you need to see clearer pictures of it. Obviously this isn't my listing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-KORS-FANNY-PACK-BAG-WITH-SIZE-MEDIUM-BELT-MK-LOGO-BROWN-GOLD-M-/151191878031
> 
> I posted more of my own pictures below. Sorry for the bad lightning.


Authentic


----------



## flabbymel

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello,
> Could you please give me your opinion about this bag.
> Thank you very much for your time and expertise!


looks good


----------



## Tuuli35

flabbymel said:


> looks good



Thank you so much! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## jclaybo

ssocialitex said:


> If possible, could someone please authenticate this watch?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221342922898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you




Authentic


----------



## coolgrly

Hi there!  Can someone please take a look at this?  Dhb bought it for me from a private seller.  I'm not familiar with Michael Kors purses and will have him return it if it's not authentic.  TIA.


media.use.com/images/s_1/fa4dfabbe7afe815d836_1.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/fa4dfabbe7afe815d836_2.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/fa4dfabbe7afe815d836_3.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/fa4dfabbe7afe815d836_4.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/fa4dfabbe7afe815d836_5.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/fa4dfabbe7afe815d836_6.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/fa4dfabbe7afe815d836_7.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/fa4dfabbe7afe815d836_8.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/fa4dfabbe7afe815d836_9.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/fa4dfabbe7afe815d836_10.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/fa4dfabbe7afe815d836_11.jpg


----------



## linhvu.regis

Hi Ladies! Has anyone had experience with the website designerhandbagsrescue.com? I found some pretty good deals (link below), but can't find any reviews on the website itself. Can someone take a look at these bags?

http://www.designerhandbagsrescue.c...op-zip-satchel-michael-kors-handbags-on-sale/

http://www.designerhandbagsrescue.c...ravel-e-w-tote-michael-kors-handbags-on-sale/


----------



## Bayou Minou

Do these bags look fake?  I wouldn't want to report an individual selling one second hand if they weren't aware of it being fake.  BUT, if someone has several like this, then I worry about scammers.

The listing may be ended before anyone can see it active... Just go to their ended auctions,

Thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-With-ta...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417af89dcf


----------



## Lori05

In need of immediate assistance! I bought this as a gift and spent nearly the same price as retail through ebay and basically saved on taxes. There are several close up pics within the ebay link.. can anyone authenticate this? I asked the seller for the original receipt and she was unable to provide it but I do find it comforting that the auction displayed several close-up shots leading me to believe she has solid confidence in her product. Much help appreciated! Thanks kindly

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221343126607?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## jclaybo

Lori05 said:


> In need of immediate assistance! I bought this as a gift and spent nearly the same price as retail through ebay and basically saved on taxes. There are several close up pics within the ebay link.. can anyone authenticate this? I asked the seller for the original receipt and she was unable to provide it but I do find it comforting that the auction displayed several close-up shots leading me to believe she has solid confidence in her product. Much help appreciated! Thanks kindly
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221343126607?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


authentic


----------



## jclaybo

Bayou Minou said:


> Do these bags look fake?  I wouldn't want to report an individual selling one second hand if they weren't aware of it being fake.  BUT, if someone has several like this, then I worry about scammers.
> 
> The listing may be ended before anyone can see it active... Just go to their ended auctions,
> 
> Thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-With-ta...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417af89dcf


Not authentic


----------



## Inmyprettyshoes

Hi!

Today I bought a MK bag that was on sale.

I wonder if anybody can authenticate it?

Thx!

Link: http://imgur.com/dnzVzrM


----------



## boxermomof2

Hello,

Can someone authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.
Name of auction:NWT Michael Kors Jet Set Item East/West Signature tote Bag #30H3MTTT4B Silver
seller:maiboutique4u
Link to auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151197444329?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## redrobin1977

Hi- I have been looking at Selmas with grommets on ebay. I noticed several have the handles and straps wrapped in tissue. Is this normal packing for them? I wonder if it is a ploy to hide hardware. Here is one I really want. What do you think?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dcdc3aab


----------



## Brkfst@Tiffanys

Hi ladies, I'm new to Michael Kors and know someone who is selling a wristlet for $10. I can't tell if it's real and the clasp holding the wrist strap to the clutch is what's throwing me off. I love the look of it but I can't tell. Can you help? TIA!


----------



## Euromutt86

redrobin1977 said:


> Hi- I have been looking at Selmas with grommets on ebay. I noticed several have the handles and straps wrapped in tissue. Is this normal packing for them? I wonder if it is a ploy to hide hardware. Here is one I really want. What do you think?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dcdc3aab



I bought a Selma from Macy's and it didn't have any of that wrapping on it.


----------



## jojon21

redrobin1977 said:


> Hi- I have been looking at Selmas with grommets on ebay. I noticed several have the handles and straps wrapped in tissue. Is this normal packing for them? I wonder if it is a ploy to hide hardware. Here is one I really want. What do you think?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dcdc3aab



Looks good.  All of the MK's I have ordered from online vendors like Macy's, Dillard's, Belk etc. come wrapped to the gills like that in the original MK factory packaging.


----------



## belladimma

Could anyone help me tell if this is a legit MK hamilton bag? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MIC...497?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4616d862a1

And has anyone here bought from this seller before? 

Thankful for any help I can get


----------



## jojon21

belladimma said:


> Could anyone help me tell if this is a legit MK hamilton bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MIC...497?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4616d862a1
> 
> And has anyone here bought from this seller before?
> 
> Thankful for any help I can get



This is authentic.  I have purchased many MK items from this seller and highly recommend him!


----------



## Shirwey8888

https://imageshack.com/i/namoy9j


http://imageshack.com/i/0rpbdsj

https://imageshack.com/i/ngmi87j

Can someone tell me this is fake or authentic? ((
Seller's website 
http://www.misstudou.com/search/label/Michael Kors?max-results=12&m=1
Urgent


----------



## vhelya

Shirwey8888 said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/namoy9j
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/0rpbdsj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ngmi87j
> 
> Can someone tell me this is fake or authentic? ((
> Urgent



I'm sure 100% that bag is a fake one. Though I'm not an expert in MK but I'm a selma lover.
There is no authentic selma in a very bad shape like that bag in pic.


----------



## vhelya

redrobin1977 said:


> Hi- I have been looking at Selmas with grommets on ebay. I noticed several have the handles and straps wrapped in tissue. Is this normal packing for them? I wonder if it is a ploy to hide hardware. Here is one I really want. What do you think?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dcdc3aab



I bought my jewel trim selma from Macys and it also came with that kind of wrapping.. The bag in the pictures looks good in my opinion


----------



## Euromutt86

redrobin1977 said:


> Hi- I have been looking at Selmas with grommets on ebay. I noticed several have the handles and straps wrapped in tissue. Is this normal packing for them? I wonder if it is a ploy to hide hardware. Here is one I really want. What do you think?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dcdc3aab



Just got a new Mk mini Hamilton and it's all wrapped up in the package and covered in tissue. Haha! I watched the open my selma and it didn't have anything on it.


----------



## jclaybo

Shirwey8888 said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/namoy9j
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/0rpbdsj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ngmi87j
> 
> Can someone tell me this is fake or authentic? ((
> Seller's website
> http://www.misstudou.com/search/label/Michael Kors?max-results=12&m=1
> Urgent


not authentic


----------



## AliBLicous

I have been searching for this bag NEW for ages and I finally found one!

I purchased this Jet Set Chain Ring Tote in the cleavages of Amazon.com.  I have only found really worn ones on eBay.  It is a 2012 model I believe.  I paid $250 for it not including shipping.  It came packaged with the plastic MK clear bag, MK tissue, wrapped around it and also on the inside.  It had the MK care card on the inside zipper pocket (same color tan as the price tag) and also the silky dust bag was included.  

It has that 'new car' smell and the leather feels nice.  I'm pretty sure it's authentic but just want to have another opinion.  I have taken some pictures if anyone would be so kind to let me know if it's authentic.  

Thank you so much in advance!!! 




MKBAG-1mob by ali brown photography, on Flickr




MKBAG-4mob by ali brown photography, on Flickr




MKBAG-6mob by ali brown photography, on Flickr




MKBAG-7mob by ali brown photography, on Flickr




MKBAG-12mob by ali brown photography, on Flickr




MKBAG-15mob by ali brown photography, on Flickr




MKBAG-16mob by ali brown photography, on Flickr


----------



## jojon21

^^Looks good! I used to own this bag in a different color and the leather is so scrumptious! Enjoy!


----------



## AliBLicous

jojon21 said:


> ^^Looks good! I used to own this bag in a different color and the leather is so scrumptious! Enjoy!



THANK YOU!!!  I have only heard wonderful things about this bag!!! So happy to finally own one!


----------



## anthrosphere

flabbymel said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much. Glad to hear it's real.


----------



## Inmyprettyshoes

Hi! Just got this one on sale..
Does anyone know which model it is?

Link: http://imgur.com/dnzVzrM

Thx!


----------



## bjaeger

Hi. Does anybody know this MK model? Is it original?
Thank you.


----------



## biors

bjaeger said:


> Hi. Does anybody know this MK model? Is it original?
> Thank you.


fake, and i've never seen that style before, so I'm willing to bet it wasn't a replica of an existing style. Though it does look quite similar to the Gucci Sukey style.


----------



## princess_shey

hubby bought this bag at macys online when he visited his family in CA. starting to wonder if this is fake because of the stitchings..
	

		
			
		

		
	









unfortunately i couldnt return this because we live so far away and the shipping cost will be ridiculous. do macys sells fake bags? pls authenticate. ty!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jojon21

^^Looks good! It is highly unlikely that Macy's would sell a fake bag, not to worry!


----------



## princess_shey

^ thanks!


----------



## ladyros153

Mayb you can check the zipper whether the logo 'YKK' available on it or not. Just to assume its authenticity


----------



## princess_shey

^ yes it does have ykk zipper


----------



## flabbymel

princess_shey said:


> hubby bought this bag at macys online when he visited his family in CA. starting to wonder if this is fake because of the stitchings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2454003
> View attachment 2454004
> View attachment 2454007
> View attachment 2454008
> View attachment 2454013
> View attachment 2454018
> 
> 
> unfortunately i couldnt return this because we live so far away and the shipping cost will be ridiculous. do macys sells fake bags? pls authenticate. ty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Macy doesn't sell fakes. Hence don't worry, it's authentic.
stitching slightly messed up a little can be considered normal , as the machine is still handle by human .


----------



## flabbymel

bjaeger said:


> Hi. Does anybody know this MK model? Is it original?
> Thank you.


it's fake, the lining is totally wrong


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? Not sure if it's even authentic...? TIA


----------



## Lori05

about to order this, the price is significantly lower so my eyebrow is raised.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...797?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dc453d85

Can anyone verify before I purchase? Thanks kindly


----------



## jclaybo

Lori05 said:


> about to order this, the price is significantly lower so my eyebrow is raised.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...797?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dc453d85
> 
> Can anyone verify before I purchase? Thanks kindly


Looks good to me, but pretty sure this is an outlet bag. no offense but I personally know several people who buy bags from Outlet and sell on eBay for a profit.


----------



## Whyatt

Hi, 
Can you please help me with this bag, is it fake or real? 
Considering buying it and these are all the available pics!

http://i.imgur.com/71Lm3AW.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/8J9gG0E.jpg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lori05

jclaybo said:


> Looks good to me, but pretty sure this is an outlet bag. no offense but I personally know several people who buy bags from Outlet and sell on eBay for a profit.


 
Thanks for the headsup!!! I will avoid this purchase. Do you have any recommendations for a sleek black MK handbag in the same price range? I have no idea what to look for, this is a gift! Thanks much!!


----------



## jojon21

Lori05 said:


> Thanks for the headsup!!! I will avoid this purchase. Do you have any recommendations for a sleek black MK handbag in the same price range? I have no idea what to look for, this is a gift! Thanks much!!



This is a similar style (the regular, not outlet version).  You can't go wrong with a black Hamilton!

http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_P...hamilton-east-west-satchel-P260083130T01HMS3L


----------



## menamac

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321295028474


Hope this link works. Is this a real Michael Kors? if it's a Hamilton why is there no lock key on it> I'm new to MK so thanks for the info.


----------



## Lori05

Thanks jojon! I went with this hamilton

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161193772012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Seller had good feedback and lots of pictures. I should have asked before I bought it, probably... but can you or anyone confirm its authenticity? Thanks kindly!!


----------



## jojon21

Lori05 said:


> Thanks jojon! I went with this hamilton
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161193772012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Seller had good feedback and lots of pictures. I should have asked before I bought it, probably... but can you or anyone confirm its authenticity? Thanks kindly!!



Looks good!


----------



## jclaybo

jojon21 said:


> This is a similar style (the regular, not outlet version).  You can't go wrong with a black Hamilton!
> 
> http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_P...hamilton-east-west-satchel-P260083130T01HMS3L


I agree! Great find I love this one!


----------



## jclaybo

jojon21 said:


> Looks good!


I have purchased from them before you're in good hands


----------



## biors

menamac said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321295028474
> 
> 
> Hope this link works. Is this a real Michael Kors? if it's a Hamilton why is there no lock key on it> I'm new to MK so thanks for the info.


Yes that's authentic. I think it's just the older hamilton style, though I'm not entirely sure (it could be outlet?) but it is authentic


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Hi. I wanted to see if this was authentic. I asked the seller for additional pictures and am playing the waiting game. Was this style faked at all?


----------



## coachie mama

Can someone please authenticate this?

















Thanks!


----------



## coachie mama

And also this one?


























Thank you!


----------



## biors

coachie mama said:


> And also this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I don't think this is authentic. There's something off about it.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2460090
> View attachment 2460091
> 
> 
> Hi. I wanted to see if this was authentic. I asked the seller for additional pictures and am playing the waiting game. Was this style faked at all?







Inside picture she sent.


----------



## MissPersnickety

Evening all I was wondering if you could give me your opinion on this bag please? 

Large Bedford Bowling bag

Thanks

http://s843.photobucket.com/user/misspersnickety/library/Michael%20Kors


----------



## jclaybo

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2460090
> View attachment 2460091
> 
> 
> Hi. I wanted to see if this was authentic. I asked the seller for additional pictures and am playing the waiting game. Was this style faked at all?


its an older style kind of hard to tell,inside looks good, maybe someone familiar with this style can chime in


----------



## jclaybo

coachie mama said:


> And also this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I agree with the other poster, bag looks off, the shape is not the same as the authentic Selma and the "H" in Michael is really off. I would pass on this but also check sellers feedback, selling pattern etc sometimes the little things stand out in a big way. Good lUck!


----------



## jclaybo

MissPersnickety said:


> Evening all I was wondering if you could give me your opinion on this bag please?
> 
> Large Bedford Bowling bag
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s843.photobucket.com/user/misspersnickety/library/Michael%20Kors


authentic


----------



## jjmoon




----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

jclaybo said:


> its an older style kind of hard to tell,inside looks good, maybe someone familiar with this style can chime in




Thank you.


----------



## coachie mama

jclaybo said:


> I agree with the other poster, bag looks off, the shape is not the same as the authentic Selma and the "H" in Michael is really off. I would pass on this but also check sellers feedback, selling pattern etc sometimes the little things stand out in a big way. Good lUck!



Thank you! I bid on this several days ago, so glad I didn't win! her feedback is actually very high, I bought an authentic Coach bag from her a month ago. Made me suspicious about this bag because it is always in stock listing after listing, while the Coach bag was gone after the auction.

Any idea if the lavender braided hobo is authentic?


----------



## jjmoon

Found this bag on eBay. Is it look authentic to you? I never have a Hamilton bag before. 








Thanks!


----------



## jojon21

jjmoon said:


> Found this bag on eBay. Is it look authentic to you? I never have a Hamilton bag before.
> View attachment 2461251
> 
> View attachment 2461252
> 
> View attachment 2461253
> 
> View attachment 2461255
> 
> Thanks!



The tag looks correct, but the photos of the bag look like stock photos.  You may want to email the seller and ask for photos of the actual bag she is selling.


----------



## lycheeeMB

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. This will be my first MK bag purchase. Thanks

This is the link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271367036725?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Euromutt86

jjmoon said:


> Found this bag on eBay. Is it look authentic to you? I never have a Hamilton bag before.
> View attachment 2461251
> 
> View attachment 2461252
> 
> View attachment 2461253
> 
> View attachment 2461255
> 
> Thanks!



Those are definitely stock photos. Ask for the real ones of the bags.


----------



## zomaine

Hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me? Thanks 

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/261372096984


----------



## Euromutt86

zomaine said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/261372096984



I'm going to say a definite no. Look how strange the bag looks in the third picture. It's like she had taken two different photos of two different bags and put them on the same listing. Plus in the details it says Tan Saffiano. I'm pretty sure that Michael Kors wraps their bags in white tissue paper. Not clear plastic.


----------



## biors

zomaine said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/261372096984



yup, I agree with euromutt. not authentic. Looks like the seller stole some pics from another seller or something, because that third pic is definitely not the same bag as the previous pics.


----------



## vhelya

zomaine said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/261372096984





Euromutt86 said:


> I'm going to say a definite no. Look how strange the bag looks in the third picture. It's like she had taken two different photos of two different bags and put them on the same listing. Plus in the details it says Tan Saffiano. I'm pretty sure that Michael Kors wraps their bags in white tissue paper. Not clear plastic.



Definitely agree. Nowadays, many sellers in S'pore tried to sell high quality replica MK bags 
and claim it as authentic. But fake is fake, the bag just look so ugly. The actual bag shape always off and sellers also posted stolen pics either stock photo or other stolen photo from internet. I recommend you to buy direct from local MK boutique. Spend few more hundreds dollars and get the real things than you paid for more than SGD 300 for the ugly fake.
Unless you know how to authenticate when you handle the bag.


----------



## ReyhanQaseym

Please help me authenticate this Michael Kors Sapphire Kiki Medium Tote. I bought new with original MK price tag and care card. I realize that the line of dot its not lining when we see from the side of the other bag.


----------



## bjaeger

Hi, I'm about to purchase this used bag, but I'm not sure it's original. I dont have any Hamilton, but I'm wondering about the lining, it seems to be fake, or maybe it's an older model? Can anybody help me?


----------



## iheart_purses

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171219535819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648 

please help me authenticate this bag off ebay.
 Thanks


----------



## iheart_purses

bjaeger said:


> Hi, I'm about to purchase this used bag, but I'm not sure it's original. I dont have any Hamilton, but I'm wondering about the lining, it seems to be fake, or maybe it's an older model? Can anybody help me?


my luggage hamilton does not have that lining (however mine is the satchel), and how on earth did they get the plate where the lock attaches so scratched up??


----------



## jojon21

iheart_purses said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171219535819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> please help me authenticate this bag off ebay.
> Thanks



Looks good!


----------



## jjmoon

iheart_purses said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171219535819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> please help me authenticate this bag off ebay.
> Thanks




Look authentic to me. You might want to ask the seller to see the inside of the bag to make sure it's brand new


----------



## bjaeger

iheart_purses said:


> my luggage hamilton does not have that lining (however mine is the satchel), and how on earth did they get the plate where the lock attaches so scratched up??



I dont have any idea! 

Anyone else can help me to authenticate the bag in the pictures above please?


----------



## Toms

I really need help with this bag I purchased on ebay and I hope someone could help me somehow, as I have no clue about how MK bag should look like, well at least when it comes to separating real from fake, I am not good at all with that and I would like to get some peace of mind

I took these photos myself but added the link with the seller`s photos. What I dont feel happy about is that the MK lock has the same picture both sides, whereas my other MK bag`s lock is different from the other side, does it matter? This bag`s lock has MK both sides of the lock, when my other bag doesnt have it on the other side but has michael kors written on the other side and MK on the other (the photos Ive taken of the lock are from both sides).

I really really need some help even if you werent sure as Im far from that :/ I still have little bit time to return if there was something obviously wrong with this! thanks.


Seller: xjem87x

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221332643873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## jjmoon

Toms said:


> I really need help with this bag I purchased on ebay and I hope someone could help me somehow, as I have no clue about how MK bag should look like, well at least when it comes to separating real from fake, I am not good at all with that and I would like to get some peace of mind
> 
> I took these photos myself but added the link with the seller`s photos. What I dont feel happy about is that the MK lock has the same picture both sides, whereas my other MK bag`s lock is different from the other side, does it matter? This bag`s lock has MK both sides of the lock, when my other bag doesnt have it on the other side but has michael kors written on the other side and MK on the other (the photos Ive taken of the lock are from both sides).
> 
> I really really need some help even if you werent sure as Im far from that :/ I still have little bit time to return if there was something obviously wrong with this! thanks.
> 
> 
> Seller: xjem87x
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221332643873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




I'm not sure about the lock. I have one in gold hardware and yes only has the MK on one side and small Michael kors written on the other. Does this bag feel like leather or smell like leather to you? Also inside of every MK bag there is a little tab that would said "made in ____"and has number (indicated the date when the bag was made) you can read more on this link below 

http://alexandramaria.hubpages.com/hub/how-to-spot-fake-michael-kors-handbags

If you have any doubt about this bag or not happy just return it.  Hope this help!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I looked on my lock and it is NOT the same on both sides


----------



## zomgzbbq

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350977945531?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Is this authentic? Did they even make this bag in vanilla? Also, I find it strange that the same bag has been auctioned twice in the past by the same seller...at least I think it's the same exact bag. They have the same blue-ish color transfer on the back. Here are the old listings:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Toms

Thanks a lot for the response jjmoon and gatorgirl07 
I am very bad at knowing what is leather and what is not  must sound stupid but I dont know how to recognize it. It had the little plastic tag inside saying Made in China and then some number, but the writing was other way around than in my other MK bag. The seller says on the description "no returns" so I dont know if I should just try to open case and ask for a return as the lock is making me feel nervous. Also the handles seem quite cheap/not strong at all.
I just wonder if it is enough to tell to ebay that I doubt it being authentic, mostly by the lock. I did find a thread here people discussing about which side of the lock do you keep your bag etc so it must be that they are always different on both sides? I am like 90% sure that it is fake especially as I found exactly the same looking bag on here: http://www.shangdabag.com/michael-k...tote-nude-leather-silver-mkn352yfw-p-266.html
Then again I live in other country so the return shipping would be quite expensive. I wonder how I can proof then that I have shipped it back so that noone would say it is lost or didnt arrive etc.


----------



## jjmoon

Toms said:


> Thanks a lot for the response jjmoon and gatorgirl07
> I am very bad at knowing what is leather and what is not  must sound stupid but I dont know how to recognize it. It had the little plastic tag inside saying Made in China and then some number, but the writing was other way around than in my other MK bag. The seller says on the description "no returns" so I dont know if I should just try to open case and ask for a return as the lock is making me feel nervous. Also the handles seem quite cheap/not strong at all.
> I just wonder if it is enough to tell to ebay that I doubt it being authentic, mostly by the lock. I did find a thread here people discussing about which side of the lock do you keep your bag etc so it must be that they are always different on both sides? I am like 90% sure that it is fake especially as I found exactly the same looking bag on here: http://www.shangdabag.com/michael-k...tote-nude-leather-silver-mkn352yfw-p-266.html
> Then again I live in other country so the return shipping would be quite expensive. I wonder how I can proof then that I have shipped it back so that noone would say it is lost or didnt arrive etc.




Idk if the seller guaranteed that it's genuine or not.....? This what I would do if I were you. 
Try to contact her first and tell her you had this bag authenticated and it's not real see if she can works with you. She might not even know it's a fake?? Ask her where was she purchased it from and if she has a receipt to prove that is authentic. 
I have doubts about this bag, the handles doesn't look like its real leather (it discolored) I don't think real leather would discolored like that, it might just looks dirty from carrying it but it shouldn't fade like that. And the lining of this bag I've never seen it before.
Just contact her and see what she would say. Good luck!
That link is definite FAKE!!! They didn't even get the retail price right???


----------



## vhelya

zomgzbbq said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350977945531?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Is this authentic? Did they even make this bag in vanilla? Also, I find it strange that the same bag has been auctioned twice in the past by the same seller...at least I think it's the same exact bag. They have the same blue-ish color transfer on the back. Here are the old listings:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Shape looks bad and so does the stitching..I'm not an expert, just a selma lover. I'm 99% sure the bag is fake


----------



## jjmoon

zomgzbbq said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350977945531?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Is this authentic? Did they even make this bag in vanilla? Also, I find it strange that the same bag has been auctioned twice in the past by the same seller...at least I think it's the same exact bag. They have the same blue-ish color transfer on the back. Here are the old listings:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




The MICHAEL KORS is doesn't lined up right and it doesn't spaced evenly. I'm pretty sure this bag is a fake. .


----------



## Toms

Thanks again jjmoon

On the selling advertisement it did say it`s rrp price and said that it is a genuine item. 

I asked for a return and said that she might not have known that it could be a fake. She just responded that it was bought 2010 and different alterations came afterwards. The handles seem so fragile/weak to me, I dont think they would last so many years, if even weeks, so I doubt it having been used and still in such good condition. Maybe I should ask where it was bought from though then again it doesnt guarantee anything and also I doubt she would have the receipt if she bought it 2010. 

The bag is kind of "loose" and doesnt have a proper shape, though I have seen some other loose genuine bags though many of them seem to have a harder shape. I sent an email to Michael Kors corporate I dont know if they would help (this is the advice I got from MichaelKors website`s help chat). It would be a dead giveaway if there was never a lock with the same pictures on both sides. Then again the key opens the lock so would they make a fake so good. It also got Michael Kors texts in right places but also on the lock I would say the Michael kors text is a bit too big compared to the other bag, I dont know if the size differs.

If you were me would you open case on ebay and ask for return based on these? What if I dont get the refund and I send it back, it would cost maybe 25-30 euros to send it back from where I live. I am far from an expert it just seems like weird to me. Also it is funny if they had changed the lock to be different later on but also possible maybe I have no idea.


----------



## jjmoon

@ Toms 
If I were you I would open the case and I would hold on to the bag until she refund your money. I don't know about the lock though, I've never seen the lock like that. I live in U.S may be we have different designs here idk??? Let me know how it goes!


----------



## zomgzbbq

Thanks jjmoon and vhelya. I thought the letters looked off too. What about this one? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b6acbb7 

Kind of hard to see the letters.


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

Will someone please authenticate this MK Hamilton in Orange Ostrich for me?  I'm seeking an orange handbag and considering a couple of options.  I will say I have not jumped on the MK Bandwagon and do not own any MK handbags.  However, this one seems unique with the orange color and ostrich.  TIA for authentication help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUT...396?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2e6043cc


----------



## jjmoon

EnvyIsNotHot! said:


> Will someone please authenticate this MK Hamilton in Orange Ostrich for me?  I'm seeking an orange handbag and considering a couple of options.  I will say I have not jumped on the MK Bandwagon and do not own any MK handbags.  However, this one seems unique with the orange color and ostrich.  TIA for authentication help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUT...396?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2e6043cc




What a beautiful bag?! Yes I'm 99.9% sure it is authentic. I've seen this bag before. Gorgeous!


----------



## jjmoon

zomgzbbq said:


> Thanks jjmoon and vhelya. I thought the letters looked off too. What about this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b6acbb7
> 
> Kind of hard to see the letters.




I'm going to say it's fake. The structure of the bay looks very flimsy. Selma usually hold it's shape. Do you see how it's kinda crooked?


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

jjmoon said:


> What a beautiful bag?! Yes I'm 99.9% sure it is authentic. I've seen this bag before. Gorgeous!



Thanks for your input.  Yes, she is a beauty!  I'm just worried about the authenticity.  I sent the seller a message with a couple of questions.  I am awaiting the response.  If no response, then it'll be no bueno for me.

If anyone has experience buying from the seller, please let me know.  I'm a newbie to purchasing handbags from eBay.  I purchased my first one the other day (a Marc Jacobs bag) based upon posts I've seen on TPF...and the seller is a TPFer.


----------



## jjmoon

EnvyIsNotHot! said:


> Thanks for your input.  Yes, she is a beauty!  I'm just worried about the authenticity.  I sent the seller a message with a couple of questions.  I am awaiting the response.  If no response, then it'll be no bueno for me.
> 
> If anyone has experience buying from the seller, please let me know.  I'm a newbie to purchasing handbags from eBay.  I purchased my first one the other day (a Marc Jacobs bag) based upon posts I've seen on TPF...and the seller is a TPFer.




I just purchased mine from eBay a few days ago and it was as I expected. I bought a hamilton e/w satchel and I've questioned the seller about the authenticity and I read the reviews. I guess you have to know your bags and be able to tell the difference.


----------



## vhelya

zomgzbbq said:


> Thanks jjmoon and vhelya. I thought the letters looked off too. What about this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b6acbb7
> 
> Kind of hard to see the letters.



I agree with jjmon, I really love selma because of the shape and the shape always looks good eventhough you have used it for some times. The shape of the bag in ebay is totally ugly, and the seller also claim it as brand new but it doesn't look better than my bag which already been used for some times..Definitely NO NO
Fake selma is really easy to have dentation while it's not happened to the authentic one


----------



## jt18

Hi,

I need to get this authenticated ASAP so if it is fake I can return it. 

I bought it off ebay, and the quality looks very convincing- however there are a few little things that might indicate that it is fake.

1. The leather MK tag on the inside pocket is a little off-centered
2. The end of the strap is a V shape (unlike on the MK site where it has a flat V shape).
3. The S in MICHAEL KORS at the front is a tiny bit higher than the other.

Apart from that, the stitching looks almost identicle and the leather looks the same as well. It even came with a dust bag that is exactly the same as my other MK dust bags. 


Could someone please authenticate this ASAP!


----------



## vhelya

jt18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to get this authenticated ASAP so if it is fake I can return it.
> 
> I bought it off ebay, and the quality looks very convincing- however there are a few little things that might indicate that it is fake.
> 
> 1. The leather MK tag on the inside pocket is a little off-centered
> 2. The end of the strap is a V shape (unlike on the MK site where it has a flat V shape).
> 3. The S in MICHAEL KORS at the front is a tiny bit higher than the other.
> 
> Apart from that, the stitching looks almost identicle and the leather looks the same as well. It even came with a dust bag that is exactly the same as my other MK dust bags.
> 
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this ASAP!



Can u post more pics? The whole bag, the bottom part, and also the pic when it's used using the long strap? I previously have the fake one and everything is also exactly same one including the lining and small tag inside thus it's very difficult differentiate by providing only those details. My fake one showed some problems after I used it and I'm now always worry whenever I received the bag with plastic wrapping on the handle as most of fake bags got that kind of packaging..And my both 2 selmas which I bought from Nordstrom and Macys were wrapped by paper
As I'm not an expert, if the bag is super fake,  probably I won't be able to help also..But we can just give it a try just want to be more sure besides the reasons you mentioned before.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Hi there, 

this is more of an ID question. The pictures in the listing are far from good for authenticating. I just was looking for an orange bag and stumbled across it. If this was indeed made by MK what is the style called?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Michael-kors-Tasche-bag-/181302581233?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2a3679d7f1

Thanks in advance! :kiss:


----------



## JellyXD

hi everyone i just heard about this site and made an account. i need to authenticate this bag ASAP as i will be meeting with the buying in under 2 hours!!! 

here is the original listing :

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4294081315.html

THANKS FOR THE HELP!!


----------



## JellyXD

JellyXD said:


> hi everyone i just heard about this site and made an account. i need to authenticate this bag ASAP as i will be meeting with the buying in under 2 hours!!!
> 
> here is the original listing :
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4294081315.html
> 
> THANKS FOR THE HELP!!


https://blu179.mail.live.com/att/Ge...mUoSERSKV9yZXNpemVkXzEuanBnfGltYWdlL2pwZWc_3d
https://blu179.mail.live.com/att/Ge...xM18wNzU1NTVfcmVzaXplZF8xLmpwZ3xpbWFnZS9qcGVn

those are the two pics that the seller sent me ._. i dont know if you guys can see that... i couldnt figure out how to upload pics...


----------



## jjmoon

jt18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get this authenticated ASAP so if it is fake I can return it.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it off ebay, and the quality looks very convincing- however there are a few little things that might indicate that it is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The leather MK tag on the inside pocket is a little off-centered
> 
> 2. The end of the strap is a V shape (unlike on the MK site where it has a flat V shape).
> 
> 3. The S in MICHAEL KORS at the front is a tiny bit higher than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that, the stitching looks almost identicle and the leather looks the same as well. It even came with a dust bag that is exactly the same as my other MK dust bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this ASAP!




It is very hard to tell. Yes more photos would help.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Hi could someone authenticate this Grayson bag I ordered on ebay? I bought the bag as a pre-owned bag.


seller: retailfashionoutlet


----------



## gatorgirl07

Can someone please authenticate this MK bedford bowling satchel I found on ebay

seller:  jncshoppingusa
item number:  400650645457

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-MK-AUTH-Bedford-Large-Marigold-Bowling-Satchel-Bag-448-SALE-DDZ-/400650645457?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d48a3afd1


----------



## jclaybo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this MK bedford bowling satchel I found on ebay
> 
> seller:  jncshoppingusa
> item number:  400650645457
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-MK-AUTH-Bedford-Large-Marigold-Bowling-Satchel-Bag-448-SALE-DDZ-/400650645457?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d48a3afd1


auth


----------



## jclaybo

radhikaa91 said:


> Hi could someone authenticate this Grayson bag I ordered on ebay? I bought the bag as a pre-owned bag.
> 
> 
> seller: retailfashionoutlet


auth


----------



## jclaybo

JellyXD said:


> hi everyone i just heard about this site and made an account. i need to authenticate this bag ASAP as i will be meeting with the buying in under 2 hours!!!
> 
> here is the original listing :
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4294081315.html
> 
> THANKS FOR THE HELP!!


listings been removed


----------



## gatorgirl07

jclaybo said:


> auth




Thanx!


----------



## jjmoon

radhikaa91 said:


> Hi could someone authenticate this Grayson bag I ordered on ebay? I bought the bag as a pre-owned bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seller: retailfashionoutlet




Looks good


----------



## EvieSeb5671

thank you!


----------



## EvieSeb5671

jjmoon said:


> Looks good




thank you!


----------



## kjbrwck

Could someone please authenticate this bag?

Name: Large Hamilton Tote / Rose Gold
Seller ID: retailfashionoutlet 
Item No: 281254609623
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281254609623?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## ronniebhere

I am new to this so hope I am doing this right 
The Bag I am looking at for you to please Authenticate is at  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201027812399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Thanks


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Hey guys! Can someone help me authenticate my Selma? 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gabby1987

Does anyone know if this purse is authentic? 
Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111265713513


----------



## jjmoon

sharifahhazirah said:


> Hey guys! Can someone help me authenticate my Selma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2484064
> View attachment 2484065
> View attachment 2484066
> View attachment 2484067
> View attachment 2484068
> View attachment 2484069
> View attachment 2484070
> View attachment 2484072
> View attachment 2484073
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




It looks good to me


----------



## jjmoon

gabby1987 said:


> Does anyone know if this purse is authentic?
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111265713513




More picture will help. Hard to tell from just one pic


----------



## AuntJulie

The only thing I found odd about your pics is the close up pic of where the strap attaches to the bag. There is a seam that is angular whereas mine is more straight across. It could just be a change in manufacturing though. Here's a close up of my Selma.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

jjmoon said:


> Looks good




Are the straps of the large grayson supposed to be adjustable? Because I just realized my straps only have one hole in them so they can't be made longer.


----------



## Fantas

Anyone care to take a look at this one?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...555?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8af9815b


----------



## kjbrwck

Sorry for the re post - but just hoping again that someone could authenticate the following bag?


Name: Large Hamilton Tote / Rose Gold
Seller ID: retailfashionoutlet 
Item No: 281254609623
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281254609...84.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## inah1221

Hi!  Can anyone check please if this is authentic? The seller told me that she had a friend bought it in the US.

Name: Michael Kors Hamilton Large Monogram Tote
Seller's id: MaeCalonia
Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...Ranking,Position,1-12,12#advertisementDetails

Thanks!


----------



## sharifahhazirah

AuntJulie said:


> The only thing I found odd about your pics is the close up pic of where the strap attaches to the bag. There is a seam that is angular whereas mine is more straight across. It could just be a change in manufacturing though. Here's a close up of my Selma.


yeah mine does seem angular. You're probably right, must be a manufacturing thing. Does anyone else has an angular-ish seam like mine?


----------



## Ilia

Can someone authenticate this bag? Thank you 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NWT-Michael-...183?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ded50a1f


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Ilia said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag? Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NWT-Michael-...183?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ded50a1f



I have the exact same one that I bought from Macys. Looks authentic!


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Anyone care to autheticate this for me? Thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi ladies!  Can you authenticate this for me?  It's on ebay

seller:  http://myworld.ebay.com/aaaredsale?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Item number:  161148415369

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Selma-Stud-Bag-Large-North-South-Tote-Purse-/161148415369?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258531ad89


----------



## acm1134

sharifahhazirah said:


> Anyone care to autheticate this for me? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490389
> View attachment 2490390
> View attachment 2490391
> View attachment 2490393
> View attachment 2490394
> View attachment 2490395
> View attachment 2490396


looks authentic to me


----------



## strea

I have purchased a MK Jet Set Citrus online, 
http://imgur.com/a/uq18S#0
Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
Thank you very much in advance

EDIT: There is also YKK engraved on the inside of the zipper.


----------



## netter

Hi there; I am going to make an offer on this Michael Kors Miranda handbag and I am wondering if anyone can tell me if it is authentic. 

I noticed that this handbag's inside zipper has a metal tag, whereas the ones that I see on eBay have leather tags on the zipper - is this is a fake give away? 

Also, I noticed that the ones on eBay have a date code tab on the inner right side of the handbag and this green one doesn't have one, or it just can't be seen in this picture that is provided. 

And last but not least, the ones on eBay have square feet, and this green one has round feet. 

I guess it is a fake for sure but would appreciate your expert confirmation.

Thanks a lot in advance for your help.

Name: Michael Kors Miranda
Website: Craigslist
Seller: Craigslist seller
Price: 120.00
Website link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4301723516.html


----------



## AuntJulie

netter said:


> Hi there; I am going to make an offer on this Michael Kors Miranda handbag and I am wondering if anyone can tell me if it is authentic.
> 
> I noticed that this handbag's inside zipper has a metal tag, whereas the ones that I see on eBay have leather tags on the zipper - is this is a fake give away?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the ones on eBay have a date code tab on the inner right side of the handbag and this green one doesn't have one, or it just can't be seen in this picture that is provided.
> 
> And last but not least, the ones on eBay have square feet, and this green one has round feet.
> 
> I guess it is a fake for sure but would appreciate your expert confirmation.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for your help.
> 
> Name: Michael Kors Miranda
> Website: Craigslist
> Seller: Craigslist seller
> Price: 120.00
> Website link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4301723516.html



That looks like it's from the Michael Kors collection versus the Michael Michael Kors collection. I don't have any bags that expensive so I can't tell if it's authentic.  Maybe that line has metal tags. The inside looks like suede which is also different.


----------



## flabbymel

netter said:


> Hi there; I am going to make an offer on this Michael Kors Miranda handbag and I am wondering if anyone can tell me if it is authentic.
> 
> I noticed that this handbag's inside zipper has a metal tag, whereas the ones that I see on eBay have leather tags on the zipper - is this is a fake give away?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the ones on eBay have a date code tab on the inner right side of the handbag and this green one doesn't have one, or it just can't be seen in this picture that is provided.
> 
> And last but not least, the ones on eBay have square feet, and this green one has round feet.
> 
> I guess it is a fake for sure but would appreciate your expert confirmation.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for your help.
> 
> Name: Michael Kors Miranda
> Website: Craigslist
> Seller: Craigslist seller
> Price: 120.00
> Website link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4301723516.html


It's fake


----------



## amynguyenn

Hi, can someone authenticate this Selma bag for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...jTAWyPMLnynn6iH1kzuCA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!!


----------



## Beena_Baby

netter said:


> Hi there; I am going to make an offer on this Michael Kors Miranda handbag and I am wondering if anyone can tell me if it is authentic.
> 
> I noticed that this handbag's inside zipper has a metal tag, whereas the ones that I see on eBay have leather tags on the zipper - is this is a fake give away?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the ones on eBay have a date code tab on the inner right side of the handbag and this green one doesn't have one, or it just can't be seen in this picture that is provided.
> 
> And last but not least, the ones on eBay have square feet, and this green one has round feet.
> 
> I guess it is a fake for sure but would appreciate your expert confirmation.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for your help.
> 
> Name: Michael Kors Miranda
> Website: Craigslist
> Seller: Craigslist seller
> Price: 120.00
> Website link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4301723516.html



Save your money because that's a fake!!


----------



## slavine

@azizah

your pic too blurr to me

anyway i spot the stich near in bottom aren't neat..

still doub bout it


----------



## LexielLoveee

@flammy FAKE DONT PURCHASE . You can go to Macy's one day and get one for around 230.


----------



## mjbono

Would someone please authenticate this for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380836317723?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## gatorgirl07

mjbono said:


> Would someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380836317723?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Just to let you know, if you have a Belk close to you, you can get this same bag for $198 and free shipping


----------



## newbiebaggie

Hello,

I'm a newbie when it comes to bags. Can someone help identify if the bags sold in the link below are authentic? Thanks in advance!

https://www.facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/media_set?set=a.150361908333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3


----------



## acm1134

Can anyone explain to me the 'wear red' thing going on at Macy's ? Do you have to be a card member to receive the discount ? Would the discount apply to MK ?


----------



## gatorgirl07

acm1134 said:


> Can anyone explain to me the 'wear red' thing going on at Macy's ? Do you have to be a card member to receive the discount ? Would the discount apply to MK ?




The discount doesn't apply to MK.  I tried last night on three different bags and I got a "code invalid" on all three


----------



## gatorgirl07

newbiebaggie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a newbie when it comes to bags. Can someone help identify if the bags sold in the link below are authentic? Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/media_set?set=a.150361908333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3




If I remember correctly, there was a
Thread not long ago that their bags are fake and to be careful


----------



## newbiebaggie

gatorgirl07 said:


> If I remember correctly, there was a
> Thread not long ago that their bags are fake and to be careful


Thanks for informing! Would you know which thread that may be in?


----------



## Paleofroses

http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...eywords=Kors+hamilton#PhotoSwipe1391885197039

http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...eywords=Kors+hamilton#PhotoSwipe1391885316889


 hi bag friends. Pls help me if this is real mk hamilton or replica. Thanks


----------



## Paleofroses

I was really considering if the interior lining of the mk hamilton should be in cream or black though


----------



## fnb403

hi guys, i know this is mostly handbags, but could you authenticate this michael kors watch?


----------



## jclaybo

fnb403 said:


> hi guys, i know this is mostly handbags, but could you authenticate this michael kors watch?


the pictures arent very clear would like to see the back of the watch(close up pic)


----------



## jclaybo

Paleofroses said:


> http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...eywords=Kors+hamilton#PhotoSwipe1391885197039
> 
> http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...eywords=Kors+hamilton#PhotoSwipe1391885316889
> 
> 
> hi bag friends. Pls help me if this is real mk hamilton or replica. Thanks


really hard to tell, the pics go from one pic to another of different bags and they dont look authentic


----------



## jclaybo

gatorgirl07 said:


> If I remember correctly, there was a
> Thread not long ago that their bags are fake and to be careful


correct their bags are fakes


----------



## netter

Beena_Baby said:


> Save your money because that's a fake!!



Thank you everyone for your help. The seller never did respond to my inquiry about the handbag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

newbiebaggie said:


> Thanks for informing! Would you know which thread that may be in?



I will have to look for it.  I will get back to you


----------



## fnb403

jclaybo said:


> the pictures arent very clear would like to see the back of the watch(close up pic)



This is the back of the watch. I can't find any legitimate links to this model number (MK 1038) and the little dials on the watch don't work. 

Thanks


----------



## jclaybo

fnb403 said:


> This is the back of the watch. I can't find any legitimate links to this model number (MK 1038) and the little dials on the watch don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




If it's indeed MK it's a very older style


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

Hi all
Can help to authenticate my hamilton satchel .. Thanks for the help 
Pic 1


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

Pic 2


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

Pic 3


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

Pic 4
This is why i kinda doubt its authentic bcoz of the messy paint ... The bag also have some double stitches inside the lining ... And the bag doesnt have any "made in .." tag inside ...


----------



## acm1134

Xavier_Gracie said:


> Pic 4
> This is why i kinda doubt its authentic bcoz of the messy paint ... The bag also have some double stitches inside the lining ... And the bag doesnt have any "made in .." tag inside ...


Where did you order this bag from ?


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

Sorry for all the separate pic and big images ... Hope can get the answer so i can ease my mind  thanks


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

acm1134 said:


> Where did you order this bag from ?



Hi .. I bought it from an online shop here in Singapore .. The shop itself is from korea ...


----------



## acm1134

Xavier_Gracie said:


> Hi .. I bought it from an online shop here in Singapore .. The shop itself is from korea ...


The charms, tag, and even the inside looks authentic, but if you said you are having doubts I would see if you could bring it into a MK store and have them check it out


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

acm1134 said:


> The charms, tag, and even the inside looks authentic, but if you said you are having doubts I would see if you could bring it into a MK store and have them check it out



Thanks for ur reply 
Actually this is my first mk bag and i never seen how the real bag looks before, so i'm not really sure if the double stitches, uneven paint, are common in mk bags ... And a lot mention about the "made in" tag found inside the bag which i cant find .. But the bag itself comes covered with mk paper wrap, and inside was stuff with paper covered with mk paper wrap also


----------



## acm1134

Xavier_Gracie said:


> Thanks for ur reply
> Actually this is my first mk bag and i never seen how the real bag looks before, so i'm not really sure if the double stitches, uneven paint, are common in mk bags ... And a lot mention about the "made in" tag found inside the bag which i cant find .. But the bag itself comes covered with mk paper wrap, and inside was stuff with paper covered with mk paper wrap also


Could you post a picture of the bag itself ?


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

acm1134 said:


> Could you post a picture of the bag itself ?



Sure ,, here it is
Pic 1


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

Pic 2


----------



## newbiebaggie

gatorgirl07 said:


> I will have to look for it.  I will get back to you


Thank you! I was seriously considering buying several handbags from them as gifts--MK, Kate Spade and Nine West ones. Good thing I decided to research online!


----------



## bmezyf

Is this selma jewel bag authentic?  The pictures are from ebay. Thanks~~


----------



## acm1134

bmezyf said:


> Is this selma jewel bag authentic?  The pictures are from ebay. Thanks~~


its authentic !


----------



## bmezyf

acm1134 said:


> its authentic !


Thanks~ The picture looks good to me too, just want to make sure since there are so many fake ones out there.


----------



## acm1134

bmezyf said:


> Thanks~ The picture looks good to me too, just want to make sure since there are so many fake ones out there.


Oh I know, I was reading about people buying MK from tj maxx and somehow putting the tax on the fake MK and returning it to the store ! There were pictures of the fake MK's for sale at TJ's ! Most associates don't pay that close attention and if they don't know MK well it can be easily mistaken for a real one. So crazy how you have to watch your back ! And also, ordering from ebay read the sellers reviews !


----------



## bmezyf

acm1134 said:


> Oh I know, I was reading about people buying MK from tj maxx and somehow putting the tax on the fake MK and returning it to the store ! There were pictures of the fake MK's for sale at TJ's ! Most associates don't pay that close attention and if they don't know MK well it can be easily mistaken for a real one. So crazy how you have to watch your back ! And also, ordering from ebay read the sellers reviews !


The seller has 100% positive but he/she didn't sell a lot on ebay. I will check closely after I receive the bag. I thought this powder blue jewel selma is seasonal, the chance of being fake is less than the regulalr ones. But still, it'll never hurt to be careful. PS, the return policy in TJ maxx is too nice so that someone takes advantage of it.


----------



## JVXOXO

acm1134 said:


> Oh I know, I was reading about people buying MK from tj maxx and somehow putting the tax on the fake MK and returning it to the store ! There were pictures of the fake MK's for sale at TJ's ! Most associates don't pay that close attention and if they don't know MK well it can be easily mistaken for a real one. So crazy how you have to watch your back ! And also, ordering from ebay read the sellers reviews !



That's awful. You'd think you'd be able to trust something bought from the store, but I guess you really have to know the products and inspect before you buy!


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

Can anyone else help me aunthenticate my bag on page 129? I'm thinking of returning it to the seller if possible


----------



## jclaybo

Xavier_Gracie said:


> Pic 2


authentic


----------



## Toms

Hey everyone!  I need help with authenticating this Michael Kors Selma handbag

seller: charlotte658

link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331122979064?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

thankyou a lot!


----------



## paigerosalie

Just a question on authentication, I recently bought two Michael kors bags from the same seller, I know one of them is authentic because i inspected it and it had the "made in..." tag with a serial number, The second bag appears to be authentic as well beautiful craftsmanship but I can't find the serial number or "made in..." tag inside anywhere, so I was wondering if someone could help me determine where it should be if it's authentic or if there should be a tag at all? It's a MICHAEL Michael Kors® Hamilton Specchio East West Satchel. Thank you!


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

jclaybo said:


> authentic



Great thanks


----------



## jclaybo

Toms said:


> Hey everyone!  I need help with authenticating this Michael Kors Selma handbag
> 
> seller: charlotte658
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331122979064?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> thankyou a lot!


I would honestly pass on this bag, it looks so used that it doesn't even look like the bag pictured on the site. I almost doubt its authenticity and the good thing about MK is you can buy that bag brand new for the same price. Shame on the seller for selling that bag for that much. Pass


----------



## jclaybo

paigerosalie said:


> Just a question on authentication, I recently bought two Michael kors bags from the same seller, I know one of them is authentic because i inspected it and it had the "made in..." tag with a serial number, The second bag appears to be authentic as well beautiful craftsmanship but I can't find the serial number or "made in..." tag inside anywhere, so I was wondering if someone could help me determine where it should be if it's authentic or if there should be a tag at all? It's a MICHAEL Michael Kors® Hamilton Specchio East West Satchel. Thank you!


not all bags have the made in tag or serial number


----------



## paigerosalie

jclaybo said:


> not all bags have the made in tag or serial number




Really? Huh, that's a relief I guess, I had heard that all newer models had the tag!


----------



## jclaybo

paigerosalie said:


> Really? Huh, that's a relief I guess, I had heard that all newer models had the tag!


I just sold a Selma that I brought from the MK store last month and it didn't have the tag. honestly not sure of the rhyme or reason I will be sure to find out though


----------



## 001meiling

Hi every1...is thinking to hv my very first MK handbag n wld like to purchase it fr ebay....

I really need your help in the authentication.....hope to help to get my FIRST MK...^^


item #1
Item: MICHAEL KORS LUGGAGE SELMA STUD SAFFIANO LARGE NS TOTE SATCHEL
Seller : ehboutique8
eBay item number:350992463483
Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/NWT-MICH...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b8c7f67b&_uhb=1

Item #2
Item: Michael Kors Large Selma Stud Studded Red North South Satchel Bag
Seller : best_vender
eBay item number:141178611577
Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/NWT-Mich...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dee6a779&_uhb=1

Item #3
Item: Michael Kors Large Selma Studded Saffiano Tote Satchel Bag
Seller : mderogers
eBay item number:231151117503
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/NWT-NEW-...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d1ae24bf&_uhb=1


TIA n your kindness wlb b appreciated ....


----------



## JVXOXO

Is this wallet authentic? It's my first time seeing this style and I think it's super cute.


----------



## jclaybo

001meiling said:


> Hi every1...is thinking to hv my very first MK handbag n wld like to purchase it fr ebay....
> 
> I really need your help in the authentication.....hope to help to get my FIRST MK...^^
> 
> 
> item #1
> Item: MICHAEL KORS LUGGAGE SELMA STUD SAFFIANO LARGE NS TOTE SATCHEL
> Seller : ehboutique8
> eBay item number:350992463483
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/NWT-MICH...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b8c7f67b&_uhb=1
> 
> Item #2
> Item: Michael Kors Large Selma Stud Studded Red North South Satchel Bag
> Seller : best_vender
> eBay item number:141178611577
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/NWT-Mich...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dee6a779&_uhb=1
> 
> Item #3
> Item: Michael Kors Large Selma Studded Saffiano Tote Satchel Bag
> Seller : mderogers
> eBay item number:231151117503
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/NWT-NEW-...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d1ae24bf&_uhb=1
> 
> 
> TIA n your kindness wlb b appreciated ....


if at all possible try to list your request in separate post as not to miss a request 
for the 1st bag I'm going to say Authentic
2nd bag I would pass unless seller can send you pics of the actual bag and not stock photos from the website
3rd bag pass, you can get the same bag brand new from the MK site for the same price,just doesnt seem worth the money plus the seller has some questionable feedback


----------



## jclaybo

JVXOXO said:


> Is this wallet authentic? It's my first time seeing this style and I think it's super cute.





Authentic


----------



## JVXOXO

jclaybo said:


> Authentic



Thank you! Do you know the name of this style?


----------



## jclaybo

JVXOXO said:


> Thank you! Do you know the name of this style?


dont know exact name but its an older wallet, MK has been doing the zip around wallets for a while now so this one has to be at least 2-3 years old


----------



## JVXOXO

jclaybo said:


> dont know exact name but its an older wallet, MK has been doing the zip around wallets for a while now so this one has to be at least 2-3 years old



Thanks again  I really like the style.


----------



## 001meiling

jclaybo said:


> if at all possible try to list your request in separate post as not to miss a request
> for the 1st bag I'm going to say Authentic
> 2nd bag I would pass unless seller can send you pics of the actual bag and not stock photos from the website
> 3rd bag pass, you can get the same bag brand new from the MK site for the same price,just doesnt seem worth the money plus the seller has some questionable feedback


Yes noted.....
and TQ for your authentication....

But I couldn't find anymore this model in any MK website which is outside (EW) got pocket...

So i think this 1 is discontinued. Am I right? 

Tq again....^^


----------



## jclaybo

001meiling said:


> Yes noted.....
> and TQ for your authentication....
> 
> But I couldn't find anymore this model in any MK website which is outside (EW) got pocket...
> 
> So i think this 1 is discontinued. Am I right?
> 
> Tq again....^^




Oh ok which bag are you referring to as being discontinued?


----------



## 001meiling

jclaybo said:


> Oh ok which bag are you referring to as being discontinued?



Dear,

This is the 1 with outside pockets in EW....am I right?

http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/NWT-MICH...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b8c7f67b&_uhb=1


I cldn't find it anymore in MK website....


----------



## jclaybo

001meiling said:


> Dear,
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 1 with outside pockets in EW....am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/NWT-MICH...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b8c7f67b&_uhb=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cldn't find it anymore in MK website....




It's not on there but I just sold mine yesterday on eBay so sorry but it's on Macy's site for less than what the seller has it on eBay. I sold mine brand new with tags for $200, I got it from theMK store for $214 that's why I was saying the eBay auction is not a deal since this bag is on sale brand new at other stores


----------



## 001meiling

jclaybo said:


> It's not on there but I just sold mine yesterday on eBay so sorry but it's on Macy's site for less than what the seller has it on eBay. I sold mine brand new with tags for $200, I got it from theMK store for $214 that's why I was saying the eBay auction is not a deal since this bag is on sale brand new at other stores



Oh no...i m looking for it!!!......

Where can i get this kind of good deal again? Any suggestion?

Pls help me ...i really want to own 1 like this....TQ


----------



## jclaybo

001meiling said:


> Oh no...i m looking for it!!!......
> 
> 
> 
> Where can i get this kind of good deal again? Any suggestion?
> 
> 
> 
> Pls help me ...i really want to own 1 like this....TQ




Are you in the states? I know Macy's Bloomingdales have MK bags on sale. This same bag is $80 off on Macy's site


----------



## 001meiling

jclaybo said:


> Are you in the states? I know Macy's Bloomingdales have MK bags on sale. This same bag is $80 off on Macy's site



Dear, 

Could u pls gv me exactly link? Coz i couldn't c the selma like this on sale....tq..

i only get this...

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...page/MICHAEL Michael Kors,ORIGINAL,96?id=5070


----------



## jclaybo

http://m.ebay.com/itm/231157009177?nav=SEARCH


----------



## jclaybo

I would call around to the various Macy's as well good luck


----------



## 001meiling

jclaybo said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/231157009177?nav=SEARCH



My dear,

For your information, I m not from the State but Malaysia.
 So, normally if i would buy from Macy's some1 will help me to purchase it and send to me. They cldn't do it through ebay.

Tq


----------



## 001meiling

Dear, 

Pls help me to authenticate the below MK Selma....

Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Michael-...T-/321310819411?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

The seller will charge $50 for the shipping to Malaysia.

TIA for your helping...^^


----------



## 001meiling

My dear,

This selma as well pls.....

I need your help to authenticate  on it. TQ

Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/321307289225?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## 001meiling

Oh my  dear,....

I m addicting in finding all the Selma on ebay...

There is 2 more need your help in authentication.....count on Uuuu....^^

I wan to find a very good deal for my 1st MK....hehehehe...

Link : http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Michael-...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdbbf5e08&_uhb=1

TIA my dear :kiss:


----------



## 001meiling

My dear,

Hope this would b the last one....really appreciated what u hv done....TQ

Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Michael-...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item54039ab2e0&_uhb=1


----------



## jclaybo

001meiling said:


> My dear,
> 
> For your information, I m not from the State but Malaysia.
> So, normally if i would buy from Macy's some1 will help me to purchase it and send to me. They cldn't do it through ebay.
> 
> Tq


oh ok gotcha


----------



## jclaybo

001meiling said:


> Dear,
> 
> Pls help me to authenticate the below MK Selma....
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Michael-...T-/321310819411?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> The seller will charge $50 for the shipping to Malaysia.
> 
> TIA for your helping...^^


authentic


----------



## jclaybo

001meiling said:


> Oh my  dear,....
> 
> I m addicting in finding all the Selma on ebay...
> 
> There is 2 more need your help in authentication.....count on Uuuu....^^
> 
> I wan to find a very good deal for my 1st MK....hehehehe...
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Michael-...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdbbf5e08&_uhb=1
> 
> TIA my dear :kiss:


authentic


----------



## 001meiling

jclaybo said:


> authentic



My dear really tq for your helping...^^

What abt the1 in the thread   #1967?

I m dilemma in either luggage or dark green....hehehehe...tq again...


----------



## dr.c

Hello please help authenticate this Michael Kors bag? A gift from me and it will be embarrassing to ask my aunt if this is real. &#128522;








Please... Thank you so much!


----------



## jclaybo

001meiling said:


> My dear really tq for your helping...^^
> 
> What abt the1 in the thread   #1967?
> 
> I m dilemma in either luggage or dark green....hehehehe...tq again...


authentic


----------



## jclaybo

dr.c said:


> Hello please help authenticate this Michael Kors bag? A gift from me and it will be embarrassing to ask my aunt if this is real. &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2500552
> View attachment 2500553
> View attachment 2500554
> View attachment 2500559
> View attachment 2500564
> 
> 
> Please... Thank you so much!


do you have a full pic of the bag? This has shoulder strap right? I cant tell since the whole bag isnt in the picture but it looks legit


----------



## dr.c

Hi thank you for that. This is the whole picture of the bag. What is this model by the way? This is my first MK bag

 &#10024;


----------



## dr.c




----------



## dr.c

Hello Jclaybo, 

This is the full picture of the bag. 
Please help authenticate.

Thank you very much.
&#9786;&#65039;&#10024;


----------



## 001meiling

jclaybo said:


> authentic


:urock:


----------



## gatorgirl07

dr.c said:


> Hi thank you for that. This is the whole picture of the bag. What is this model by the way? This is my first MK bag
> 
> &#10024;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500614



This looks to be one of the Bedford satchels


----------



## dr.c

Is this authentic? &#128522;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## amynguyenn

Hi, can someone please authenticate my Selma? Thank you!!


----------



## jojon21

amynguyenn said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate my Selma? Thank you!!



Authentic!


----------



## dr.c

Hello please authenticate picture 1977. Thanks so much! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dr.c

Please authenticate this Bedford satchel.

Please.

TIA! &#128522;












Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vixan

Does MK make snap wallets?


----------



## 001meiling

Hi my dear, 

This colour not bad also ya...!!!

Could u pls authenticate it?

http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Michael-...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8a302503&_uhb=1

TQ and hv a nice day.


----------



## JVXOXO

vixan said:


> Does MK make snap wallets?




They used to! I actually posted pictures about one in leopard print (Post #1950 in this thread) and someone responded that they did (Post #1952) a couple years back. I ended up ordering it because it's such a cute style. They should have continued to make them this way.


----------



## vixan

JVXOXO said:


> They used to! I actually posted pictures about one in leopard print (Post #1950 in this thread) and someone responded that they did (Post #1952) a couple years back. I ended up ordering it because it's such a cute style. They should have continued to make them this way.



Oh wow,  I was hesitant about it. I'm in a bunch of FB purse groups and someone was selling it. Thanks!


----------



## JVXOXO

vixan said:


> Oh wow,  I was hesitant about it. I'm in a bunch of FB purse groups and someone was selling it. Thanks!



I was too because I had never seen that style before! No problem


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Can someone help me authenticate this michael kors selma medium? Thank you


----------



## jojon21

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2502923
> View attachment 2502929
> View attachment 2502932
> View attachment 2502933
> View attachment 2502935
> View attachment 2502936
> View attachment 2502937
> View attachment 2502938
> View attachment 2502941
> View attachment 2502943
> 
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this michael kors selma medium? Thank you



Looks good!


----------



## laydesoul

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this please? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...3091518&rk=14&rkt=30&sd=191046350670#viTabs_0


----------



## soph76

Please help, I want to buy this handbag but I'm not sure if it's a real one.  It's gonna be my first MK.  Thanks for your help


----------



## soph76

Pic #2


----------



## soph76

Pic #3


----------



## soph76

Pic #4, thanks for your help


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

*Can someone please authenticate this MK clutch?  It's a beauty and I want it.  It looks real, but I am afraid it is a fake.  The seller states it was gifted to her and that she took it to a MK boutique who informed her it is indeed authentic.  It is a bag that is alleged to come from MK's runway line.*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1695-00-MIC...G-/171242352069?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255

*Brand:  Michael Kors Blake Clutch
Description:  $1695.00 MICHAEL KORS BLAKE EMERALD GREEN SNAKESKIN PYTHON CROSSBODY CLUTCH BAG
Condition:  New with Tags (NWT)
Retail:  $1695
Season:  Unknown*
*Ebay Price:  $250 (A steal if this is an authentic bag)*




> BRAND NEW WITH TAGS ATTACHED AND NEVER USED, A RARE FIND FROM THE HIGH END MICHAEL KORS RUNWAY LINE. FROM THE BLAKE COLLECTION. NOT MANY OF THESE WERE MADE AND THIS WOULD BE A GREAT ADDITION TO YOUR COLLECTION. RETAILS FOR $1,695.00. EMERLD GREEN PYTHON BAG HAS A REMOVABLE STRAP SO IT CAN BE USED AS A SHOULDER BAG, CLUTCH BAG, OR A CROSSBODY. THE COLOR IS AMAZING, I MEAN HOW MANY TIMES IN LIFE CAN YOU FIND AN EMERALD GREEN PYTHON BAG. REMOVALE STRAP IS ALSO MADE OF PYTHON WITH GOLD HARDWARE AND GOLD CHAIN. ON THE SIDE OF THE BAG HANGS THE KEY TO THE LOCK ON THE FRONT OF THE BAG. INSIDE IS LINED WITH GOLD LEATHER. INSIDE POCKETS AS WELL AS AN OUTER POCKET ON THE BACK OF THE BAG. SEWN  INTO THE CORNER OF THE BAG IS THE NUMBER CODE MICHAEL KORS USES TO PROVE THIS BAG IS AUTHENTIC. COMES WITH MICHAEL KORS DUST COVER. THE MEASUREMENTS ARE AS FOLLOWS. LENGTH IS 12.5 INCHES LONG, STANDS 6 1/2 INCHES HIGH, IS 2 INCHES IN DEPTH, AND THE REMOVABLE STRAP IS 48 INCHES LONG.


----------



## nychic11

can someone help me authenticate this 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d2330920


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

TPFers, please authenticate this bag for me:

This is from the Michael Kors Blake Collection; Satchel in Palm Green
http://www.ebay.com/itm/995-MICHAEL...620?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdca6381c


----------



## AuntJulie

soph76 said:


> Pic #4, thanks for your help



Looks fake to me. All of my MK bags slip pockets have piping around them and the tag doesn't look like the normal MK label. Also the white stitching is something I've never seen before on a black bag.


----------



## rockermom

Is there any website in existence that might list every MK bag ever made? I know it's a long shot but I was hoping there was something that might not have come up in any of my google searches.


----------



## myluvofbags

AuntJulie said:


> Looks fake to me. All of my MK bags slip pockets have piping around them and the tag doesn't look like the normal MK label. Also the white stitching is something I've never seen before on a black bag.


I agree, it looks fake.  My MK boutique bags have piping, my MK outlet bags do not have the piping yet the interior lining on this looks different than both.  Also not sure what that dot next to the Micheal tag is.


----------



## dr.c

Hello can you also authenticate picture 1968 pls? This was gifted to me too. Many thanks! &#128536;


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

rockermom said:


> Is there any website in existence that might list every MK bag ever made? I know it's a long shot but I was hoping there was something that might not have come up in any of my google searches.



I will piggy-back off of you, rockermom!  I've been searching for something like this, too.


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

Darn!  I missed out on the bag.  I was just about to take a leap and get it.  It's already sold!!!  I could kick myself right now!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1695-00-MICH...16.m2516.l5255



EnvyIsNotHot! said:


> *Can someone please authenticate this MK clutch?  It's a beauty and I want it.  It looks real, but I am afraid it is a fake.  The seller states it was gifted to her and that she took it to a MK boutique who informed her it is indeed authentic.  It is a bag that is alleged to come from MK's runway line.*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1695-00-MIC...G-/171242352069?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
> 
> *Brand:  Michael Kors Blake Clutch
> Description:  $1695.00 MICHAEL KORS BLAKE EMERALD GREEN SNAKESKIN PYTHON CROSSBODY CLUTCH BAG
> Condition:  New with Tags (NWT)
> Retail:  $1695
> Season:  Unknown*
> *Ebay Price:  $250 (A steal if this is an authentic bag)*


----------



## fashionista1984

I just won this bag on ebay. I impulsively purchased it because it's been on my list for a looong time and there were 198!!!!! watchers. Can you please help me authenticate it. They have a return policy. Im a little worried because they've sold 3 of these in the past few days. 

Item: NEW NWT Michael Kors Saffiano Leather Selma Medium Messenger Bag ~ Fuchsia
Item #: 231160330209
Seller: mderogers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231160330209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank you for your help.


----------



## rockermom

EnvyIsNotHot! said:


> I will piggy-back off of you, rockermom!  I've been searching for something like this, too.



I've googled until I thought my fingers were going to fall off! I've been searching for a particular bag a friend got a couple of years ago but haven't seen anything remotely close to it online. She swore it was real (and definitely wasn't the type to have "inspired" items).

Can *anyone* tell me if they've _*ever*_ seen an MK like this??? The lining is leopard. I don't own an MK (yet) but from what I've read, shouldn't the lining say either "MK" or "Michael Kors" depending on which is on the outside?


----------



## AuntJulie

fashionista1984 said:


> I just won this bag on ebay. I impulsively purchased it because it's been on my list for a looong time and there were 198!!!!! watchers. Can you please help me authenticate it. They have a return policy. Im a little worried because they've sold 3 of these in the past few days.
> 
> Item: NEW NWT Michael Kors Saffiano Leather Selma Medium Messenger Bag ~ Fuchsia
> Item #: 231160330209
> Seller: mderogers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231160330209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thank you for your help.



It says the listing has ended and it won't let you see the original listing. Need to see pics.


----------



## fashionista1984

AuntJulie said:


> It says the listing has ended and it won't let you see the original listing. Need to see pics.



UPDATED WITH NEW LINK

THANK YOU!!!! 

I just won this bag on eBay. I impulsively purchased it because it's been on my list for a looong time and there were 198!!!!! watchers. Can you please help me authenticate it. They have a return policy. Im a little worried because they've sold 3 of these in the past few days. 

Item: NEW NWT Michael Kors Saffiano Leather Selma Medium Messenger Bag ~ Fuchsia
Item #: 231160330209
Seller: mderogers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-Mic...gV7b5AQUvIUco4OqMG6i4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Scroll down for the original listing

Thank you for your help.


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

Can anyone authenticate these MK bags:
MK SELMA
EBAY SELLER:  rfrcorp 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...0-/371007288520?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


MK HAMILTON
EBAY SELLER:  mecabeads  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...d-/251449937620?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


----------



## AuntJulie

fashionista1984 said:


> UPDATED WITH NEW LINK
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> I just won this bag on eBay. I impulsively purchased it because it's been on my list for a looong time and there were 198!!!!! watchers. Can you please help me authenticate it. They have a return policy. Im a little worried because they've sold 3 of these in the past few days.
> 
> Item: NEW NWT Michael Kors Saffiano Leather Selma Medium Messenger Bag ~ Fuchsia
> Item #: 231160330209
> Seller: mderogers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-Mic...gV7b5AQUvIUco4OqMG6i4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Scroll down for the original listing
> 
> Thank you for your help.



From the pics I saw, it looks authentic. I'm surprised te seller didn't post more though.


----------



## AuntJulie

EnvyIsNotHot! said:


> Can anyone authenticate these MK bags:
> MK SELMA
> EBAY SELLER:  rfrcorp
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...0-/371007288520?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
> 
> 
> MK HAMILTON
> EBAY SELLER:  mecabeads
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...d-/251449937620?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255



They both look authentic to me.


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

AuntJulie said:


> They both look authentic to me.



Thanks!


----------



## biors

fashionista1984 said:


> UPDATED WITH NEW LINK
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> I just won this bag on eBay. I impulsively purchased it because it's been on my list for a looong time and there were 198!!!!! watchers. Can you please help me authenticate it. They have a return policy. Im a little worried because they've sold 3 of these in the past few days.
> 
> Item: NEW NWT Michael Kors Saffiano Leather Selma Medium Messenger Bag ~ Fuchsia
> Item #: 231160330209
> Seller: mderogers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-Mic...gV7b5AQUvIUco4OqMG6i4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Scroll down for the original listing
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Looks good


----------



## devinedesigns

Can someone please let me know their opinion on this Michael Kors python snake iphone wallet. I asked the seller before bidding to confirm that this was genuine. (There are a lot of these fake MK iphone wallets around). She said it was genuine. I won the bid and I now have the wallet. It is not real leather, as it should be, it smells very strongly of plastic inside and outside. It is also very light in weight and not heavy like my other genuine MK wallet. She will refund me, but will not admit to it being a fake. Instead she keeps selling these to others who unlike me, have not spotted that they are getting fake goods. And instead just refunds when she gets caught out. How do I deal with this, should I report it to ebay? Her photos are showing two different wallets, the first four look like a genuine one, the second is like the one I received, with the iphone slot facing a different way. I have attached some of my photos, but you need to smell it, to know it's plastic!

Here is the ebay listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131110257663?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Look forward to any comments.
Thanks


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

Please help authenticate this MK Hamilton & Wallet:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8784b9c8

SELLER:  thejett07
Style: 30S2GHMS3L
Color: RED

Description:
From MICHAEL Michael Kors, the Hamilton satchel bag features:
Saffiano leather
goldtone hardware
magnetic snap closure
double handles; chain shoulder strap
4 slip and 1 zip inside pockets
12.75(L) x 9(W) x 5.5(H); 11" drop
Imported.
Posted with eBay Mobile
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8784b9c8


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

Please authenticate this MK Selma in Mandarin Orange:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dff2836f

Seller:  joanne_0919

100% Authentic New Michael Kors Large Selma Bag
MSRP $358.00 + TAX
** Includes Tag and Dust Bag**
Mandarin saffiano leather.
Tote handles.
Removable shoulder strap.
Top zip.
Inside, monogram lining; one zip and four compartments.
10"H x 13"W x 6"D


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

Please authenticate this MK Woven Hamilton:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-michael...495?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258a17827f

New michael kors woven hamilton larger shoulder Persimmon orange shoulder bag
Seller:  allicansell
Color:  Persimmon orange 

New without original tags but has macy's reticket tag store display   michael kors hamilton woven hamilton bag
check pictures tiny scuff on hardware 
comes with dust bag


i do have one in original wrapping in my store


features: 

custom signature hardware, a padlock charm and elegant chain-link shoulder strap.
Leather
Double top handles with 5" drop; chain-link shoulder strap with 14-1/2" drop
Magnetic snap closure
Gold-tone hardware; signature lock and key; chain-link strap; protective feet on bottom
Interior features leather-trim signature lining, zip pocket, 3 slip pockets, and cell phone pocket
14" W x 13" H x 6-1/4" D
*All items are shipped within 24 Hours of processing your cleared payment. *PLEASE NOTE: I only accept paypal payment.


----------



## cinnamongal20

I am new to TPF and I love the posts/ help provided here. Awesome work you all. I have some MK bags that I like from this seller on e-bay (http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ssn=itsinaclutch&_sop=15&_ipg=192&rt=nc). Has someone had prior experience with this seller? Are they trustable? There are some negative feedback that concern me. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jclaybo

cinnamongal20 said:


> I am new to TPF and I love the posts/ help provided here. Awesome work you all. I have some MK bags that I like from this seller on e-bay (http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ssn=itsinaclutch&_sop=15&_ipg=192&rt=nc). Has someone had prior experience with this seller? Are they trustable? There are some negative feedback that concern me. Thanks in advance for your help.


I've never dealt with them but they have alot of recent negative feedback and if the bags they are selling are authentic the majority of them are outlet versions. that may be why one of the recent reviewers couldnt get the bag authenticated at the store. But none the less I would proceed with caution


----------



## vevina

Love this bag so much. But it is not available at Neiman Marcus. So find one on ebay. Is it authentic??
Thank you for you guys help!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...ER-FLAP-HANDBAG-W-GOLD-CHAIN-248/331133758992


----------



## 001meiling

Hi my dear,

Need your help in authentication, i love this bag so much....

MICHAEL Michael Kors Susannah Large leather Tote RED

Seller:09doradora09 

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dfc7a157

TIA...Love u.......


----------



## acm1134

001meiling said:


> Hi my dear,
> 
> Need your help in authentication, i love this bag so much....
> 
> MICHAEL Michael Kors Susannah Large leather Tote RED
> 
> Seller:09doradora09
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dfc7a157
> 
> TIA...Love u.......


Looks authentic and the seller has good reviews !


----------



## 001meiling

Oh no..>!! I love this also.....

Pls help in authetcation...

Michael Kors Jetset Patent Leather Handbag

seller: awesomedeals4any1

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321319990723&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


or if buy from this seller i could get 2 items ^^

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MICHAEL...268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a88c90bac


TQ^^


----------



## 001meiling

Oh what a fast response!! 

Thank u so much....


----------



## acm1134

001meiling said:


> Oh no..>!! I love this also.....
> 
> Pls help in authetcation...
> 
> Michael Kors Jetset Patent Leather Handbag
> 
> seller: awesomedeals4any1
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321319990723&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> or if buy from this seller i could get 2 items ^^
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MICHAEL...268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a88c90bac
> 
> 
> TQ^^


Authentic as well !


----------



## acm1134

001meiling said:


> Oh no..>!! I love this also.....
> 
> Pls help in authetcation...
> 
> Michael Kors Jetset Patent Leather Handbag
> 
> seller: awesomedeals4any1
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321319990723&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> or if buy from this seller i could get 2 items ^^
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MICHAEL...268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a88c90bac
> 
> 
> TQ^^


Although, the listing with just the purse has the item priced a dollar more than what retail is !


----------



## 001meiling

acm1134 said:


> Although, the listing with just the purse has the item priced a dollar more than what retail is !


so is that means not worth it with the purse is it? ^^

Tqsm.....Love u.....


----------



## acm1134

001meiling said:


> so is that means not worth it with the purse is it? ^^
> 
> Tqsm.....Love u.....



I would say no. I always look for deals and never pay retail


----------



## 001meiling

My dear, need your help again...

Here are some LG NS selma need your expert eyes to authenticate.... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...757?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4acf00c7c5


http://www.ebay.com/itm/428-Michael...115?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecf2a3f93


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f30c7715e

TIA ...tq


----------



## acm1134

001meiling said:


> My dear, need your help again...
> 
> Here are some LG NS selma need your expert eyes to authenticate....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...757?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4acf00c7c5
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/428-Michael...115?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecf2a3f93
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f30c7715e
> 
> TIA ...tq



For some reason I could only open the first and third. Both authentic, decently priced.


----------



## 001meiling

Tq .....this is the 2nd Selma that u cldn't open...

I will post some pictures for u ...


Really tq for your helping ...u made my life brigghter with those MK's.....


----------



## acm1134

001meiling said:


> Tq .....this is the 2nd Selma that u cldn't open...
> 
> I will post some pictures for u ...
> 
> 
> Really tq for your helping ...u made my life brigghter with those MK's.....



Authentic. I love this bag ! I have it in navy.


----------



## jbhutto

Need help authenticating and (if legitimate) determining value.  This is by no means my area of expertise but I found pictures of the Monogram Tote online and it didn't seem like the little circles were matching up against this one (then again I might have the wrong one or something).  Thanks in advance


----------



## acm1134

jbhutto said:


> Need help authenticating and (if legitimate) determining value.  This is by no means my area of expertise but I found pictures of the Monogram Tote online and it didn't seem like the little circles were matching up against this one (then again I might have the wrong one or something).  Thanks in advance



These are not authentic .


----------



## jbhutto

Thanks!


----------



## Markavip team

kimchikisses said:


> I just purchased a Hamilton in this site:
> http://markavip.com/campaigns/1303mik/1303mik-74590-600-red.html
> 
> I got so excited at the color because of the rush of someone getting it first that I forgot to check the details. I'm pretty sure the large Hamiltons measure 14 inches wide, 12 inches tall, and 5 inches deep. However, in the description provided in the site, it said that the measurements of the bag are: 26 x 28 x 13 cm
> 
> I'd like to confirm if it is real or fake. This site is pretty popular amongst Middle Eastern countries so I thought I'd give it a try since my parents live in the Middle East and I can get it shipped there for free.


Hi kimchikisses

Here in MarkaVip all the items on our website is 100% authentic as we get it directly from the supplier and after it gets to our warehouse to be checked by quality assurance department. To make sure that all items meet our standards.
For any inquires Dont hesitate to call us on 0096265777711 (for all countries and services), 

0096176630005 (for Lebanon shipments only)

call us on our toll free number 800-markavip (800-62752847) for UAE residents only

call us on Skype for free from all over the world. Our Skype name is "markavip.com"

chat with us by clicking on the "Chat" link on our website

for general questions and concerns, send us an e-mail to 

support@markavip.com (mentioning your order number)

for order queries, send us an e-mail to orders@markavip.com (mentioning your order number)

We have convenient service hours from from 8AM to 8 PM on weekdays, and 10AM to 6PM on Fridays and Saturdays Jordan time.

Add one hour for UAE and Oman due to time zone difference, and deduct one hour for Lebanon.

Thank You


----------



## Christa72720

]Hi kimchikisses

Here in MarkaVip all the items on our website is 100% authentic as we get it directly from the supplier and after it gets to our warehouse to be checked by quality assurance department. To make sure that all items meet our standards.
For any inquires Dont hesitate to call us on 0096265777711 (for all countries and services), 

0096176630005 (for Lebanon shipments only)

call us on our toll free number 800-markavip (800-62752847) for UAE residents only

call us on Skype for free from all over the world. Our Skype name is "markavip.com"

chat with us by clicking on the "Chat" link on our website

for general questions and concerns, send us an e-mail to 

support@markavip.com (mentioning your order number)

for order queries, send us an e-mail to orders@markavip.com (mentioning your order number)

We have convenient service hours from from 8AM to 8 PM on weekdays, and 10AM to 6PM on Fridays and Saturdays Jordan time.

Add one hour for UAE and Oman due to time zone difference, and deduct one hour for Lebanon.

Thank You[/QUOTE]
That does not look like an authentic Michael Kors Hamilton. Sorry.


----------



## flabbymel

Markavip team said:


> Hi kimchikisses
> 
> Here in MarkaVip all the items on our website is 100% authentic as we get it directly from the supplier and after it gets to our warehouse to be checked by quality assurance department. To make sure that all items meet our standards.
> For any inquires Dont hesitate to call us on 0096265777711 (for all countries and services),
> 
> 0096176630005 (for Lebanon shipments only)
> 
> call us on our toll free number 800-markavip (800-62752847) for UAE residents only
> 
> call us on Skype for free from all over the world. Our Skype name is "markavip.com"
> 
> chat with us by clicking on the "Chat" link on our website
> 
> for general questions and concerns, send us an e-mail to
> 
> support@markavip.com (mentioning your order number)
> 
> for order queries, send us an e-mail to orders@markavip.com (mentioning your order number)
> 
> We have convenient service hours from from 8AM to 8 PM on weekdays, and 10AM to 6PM on Fridays and Saturdays Jordan time.
> 
> Add one hour for UAE and Oman due to time zone difference, and deduct one hour for Lebanon.
> 
> Thank You


Girls, It's authentic
It's a pass year model, it's not the classic hamilton satchel nor tote that we used to see.
This model the strap is removable
do refer to the link for reference
http://www.lyst.com/bags/michael-by-michael-kors-hamilton-tote-multi-coloured-1/
http://www.lyst.com/bags/michael-by-michael-kors-hamilton-tote-pink-purple/


----------



## tjmahan

I hope the link for my pics work. I bought this MK bag used and it is in nice condition but I would like to know if it is authentic. Can anyone help me? I can't find anything about this bag style online so I am kinda worried it is not authentic. Any details about it would also be helpful if it is in fact the real thing. Thank you.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4nFfXFui2AwSWRCNXJNaW1mYUU&usp=sharing

drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4nFfXFui2AwSWRCNXJNaW1mYUU&usp=sharing


----------



## Annise

Hi pls help to authenticate this bag for me ? thx 

New Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Small Fuschia Handbag Tote Purse MSRP $228

http://******/1fXrVZS


----------



## devildoll1986

Please help me authentic this MK clutch purchase from www.neimanmarcus.com
is it this clutch do not come with care card and dont have tag inside?
Thanks


----------



## lopola

Morning Guys!

Not sure if any users are from the UK..

Has anybody bought any MK from Secret Sales?

I bought my studded selma last October and had no doubts about it's authenticity at first. I googled info of the site and apparently they sell overstock straight from the company and have very good reviews. Just wanted to know if anyone has experienced anything different? i.e fake MK products.

Just to put my mind at rest.

Thanks


----------



## mmaij

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this Michael Kors bag:

Michael Kors Jet Set Tote

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tiramisuux

Hey everyone!

Could someone please authenticate this Jet Set East West tote for me please? It is from ebay but the seller seems to be getting 99.9% positive reviews and seems legit. I'm just weary..
Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MIC...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3125625b

Thank you!


----------



## flabbymel

tjmahan said:


> I hope the link for my pics work. I bought this MK bag used and it is in nice condition but I would like to know if it is authentic. Can anyone help me? I can't find anything about this bag style online so I am kinda worried it is not authentic. Any details about it would also be helpful if it is in fact the real thing. Thank you.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4nFfXFui2AwSWRCNXJNaW1mYUU&usp=sharing
> 
> drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4nFfXFui2AwSWRCNXJNaW1mYUU&usp=sharing


Authentic, it's from the outlet, but not sure how long ago.. The tag should be able to give an insight on when this bag is made / manufactured.


----------



## flabbymel

Annise said:


> Hi pls help to authenticate this bag for me ? thx
> 
> New Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Small Fuschia Handbag Tote Purse MSRP $228
> 
> http://******/1fXrVZS


authentic


----------



## flabbymel

devildoll1986 said:


> Please help me authentic this MK clutch purchase from www.neimanmarcus.com
> is it this clutch do not come with care card and dont have tag inside?
> Thanks


authentic


----------



## flabbymel

mmaij said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Michael Kors bag:
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set Tote
> 
> Thanks a lot!


authentic


----------



## flabbymel

tiramisuux said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this Jet Set East West tote for me please? It is from ebay but the seller seems to be getting 99.9% positive reviews and seems legit. I'm just weary..
> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MIC...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3125625b
> 
> Thank you!


the photo is from websites , not actual photo and the description doesn't match the photo. Description stated PVC logo (monogram version) but photo shown is black saffiano.
need actual photo to be able to authenticate it.


----------



## obscura

Hello all! Could anyone please identify and authenticate this bag for me?


----------



## llilly

Hi girls!Could you authenticate for me a bag from the link below?Thank you very much.I would like to buy this bag for my mum
http://allegro.pl/michael-kors-selma-saffiano-top-zip-satchel-bordo-i4016956445.html


----------



## VajstaGurly

obscura said:


> Hello all! Could anyone please identify and authenticate this bag for me?



I believe it's not authentic ...


----------



## devildoll1986

flabbymel said:


> authentic




is it this clutch do not come with care card and dont have tag inside?
Thanks


----------



## flabbymel

devildoll1986 said:


> is it this clutch do not come with care card and dont have tag inside?
> Thanks


Usually all bags does come with care card. Probably they forget to put it in? 
Also not sure which tag you are referring to, is it the made in tag? if is, then it should have. 

The outside code does match your item and the price tag description also matches your item as well.
Further more you bought it from http://www.neimanmarcus.com . Not sure if you knew, the official Michael Kors website http://www.michaelkors.com is manage by Neiman Marcus. Hence you don't have to worry about it 
No care card doesn't mean it is fake nor not authentic. 
Important is the bag is authentic, the card card doesn't mean anything, it's just a care card .

There are sellers who put care card in fake bags and claim it's authentic. Hence having care card doesn't mean the bag is 100% authentic.


----------



## flabbymel

llilly said:


> Hi girls!Could you authenticate for me a bag from the link below?Thank you very much.I would like to buy this bag for my mum
> http://allegro.pl/michael-kors-selma-saffiano-top-zip-satchel-bordo-i4016956445.html


looks good


----------



## Bratty1919

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-/201048141907?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecf673053

Title:  Michael Kors Bag

Seller:  kensingtondion (6 )

Item #: 201048141907

Comments:  This seller has a fake Prada for sale. Is this fake as well? Thanks!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Bratty1919 said:


> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-/201048141907?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecf673053
> 
> Title:  Michael Kors Bag
> 
> Seller:  kensingtondion (6 )
> 
> Item #: 201048141907
> 
> Comments:  This seller has a fake Prada for sale. Is this fake as well? Thanks!



Looks authentic


----------



## devildoll1986

flabbymel said:


> Usually all bags does come with care card. Probably they forget to put it in?
> Also not sure which tag you are referring to, is it the made in tag? if is, then it should have.
> 
> The outside code does match your item and the price tag description also matches your item as well.
> Further more you bought it from http://www.neimanmarcus.com . Not sure if you knew, the official Michael Kors website http://www.michaelkors.com is manage by Neiman Marcus. Hence you don't have to worry about it
> No care card doesn't mean it is fake nor not authentic.
> Important is the bag is authentic, the card card doesn't mean anything, it's just a care card .
> 
> There are sellers who put care card in fake bags and claim it's authentic. Hence having care card doesn't mean the bag is 100% authentic.




Thanks for your reply 
U purchase 2,also dont have card care 
Yes ,that made in tag


----------



## devildoll1986

devildoll1986 said:


> Thanks for your reply
> U purchase 2,also dont have card care
> Yes ,that made in tag




found that made in tag already ,thanks


----------



## Larlaannelo

Hi are these authentic?

https://en-ae.namshi.com/buy-michae...jet-set-shopper-for-women-handbags-63102.html

http://www.zozouae.com/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Selma-Bag-is-on-sale

Thanks


----------



## Vendere 1969

Larlaannelo said:


> Hi are these authentic?
> 
> https://en-ae.namshi.com/buy-michae...jet-set-shopper-for-women-handbags-63102.html
> 
> http://www.zozouae.com/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Selma-Bag-is-on-sale
> 
> Thanks


The hardware looks correct but they are also using stock images so unless what you receive is different they look authentic.


----------



## Vendere 1969

VajstaGurly said:


> Looks authentic


Looks like an outlet bag, MK makes a line specifically for the outlets. Normally the outlet lines spell out his name in the interior versus boutique, retail having the circle MK. But you will find some styles in the department stores like Macy's with the name spelled out in the bag. Guess the buyers felt like the line would sell.

Signs to look for on hardware; his name spelled out on buckles and they always alternate. Name on left buckle on inside and right buckle name on outside.


----------



## flabbymel

devildoll1986 said:


> Thanks for your reply
> U purchase 2,also dont have card care
> Yes ,that made in tag



It's ok ... no worries.. it's still authentic.. i guess that's more important


----------



## Purse__addict

99% sure this is authentic but wanted to verify with you gals as I bought it off eBay


----------



## flabbymel

Purse__addict said:


> 99% sure this is authentic but wanted to verify with you gals as I bought it off eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2539243
> View attachment 2539245
> View attachment 2539246
> View attachment 2539247
> View attachment 2539248


authentic


----------



## Purse__addict

flabbymel said:


> authentic




fab thank you so much


----------



## azmom2be

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221392099668?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649

According to seller, this is a duplicate that she is selling as she received 2, but that was the same line she posted on another listing for the same bag.

I'm thinking it's a fake.  Thoughts?


----------



## AuntJulie

azmom2be said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221392099668?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649
> 
> According to seller, this is a duplicate that she is selling as she received 2, but that was the same line she posted on another listing for the same bag.
> 
> I'm thinking it's a fake.  Thoughts?



I've never purchased that bag and maybe it's an outlet bag, but I always see leather piping around the slip pockets on my MK handbags. 

Seems fishy to me.


----------



## azmom2be

I think that may be the style of that purse not to have the leather piping around the slip pockets as my other Kors bags did not have that either.

I'm just wondering what are some ways to tell real from fake Kors bags.  I'm comfortable buying Coach bags off of eBay but less so with Kors as I'm not sure what exactly to look for to determine if it's the real thing. 

Thx


----------



## elianachic

Anyone have an opinion on this bag? It looks legit to me. I really want it!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks!!


----------



## jojon21

elianachic said:


> Anyone have an opinion on this bag? It looks legit to me. I really want it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541418
> View attachment 2541419
> View attachment 2541420
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Authentic!


----------



## SushiLovers

HI Guys,,, Please help me to authenticate my michael kors

I bought this via online, Michael kors Selma medium satchel with handle in blue cadet color, I didnt get the price tag, only dust bag and care card. Here some photo of my bag.
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/1393905591097_zps307cd27d.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_230521_zpsaj8cwqmi.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_230508_zpsrfgxb3ud.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_210708_zpstgcxfdwx.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_210615_zpszbephd7m.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_210543_zps6pfmveb0.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_210442_zpspqel0l9l.jpg

Thats all the picture, thank you for helping.


----------



## acm1134

SushiLovers said:


> HI Guys,,, Please help me to authenticate my michael kors
> 
> I bought this via online, Michael kors Selma medium satchel with handle in blue cadet color, I didnt get the price tag, only dust bag and care card. Here some photo of my bag.
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/1393905591097_zps307cd27d.jpg
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_230521_zpsaj8cwqmi.jpg
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_230508_zpsrfgxb3ud.jpg
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_210708_zpstgcxfdwx.jpg
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_210615_zpszbephd7m.jpg
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_210543_zps6pfmveb0.jpg
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/sushilover11/Mobile Uploads/20140306_210442_zpspqel0l9l.jpg
> 
> Thats all the picture, thank you for helping.



Although all of the other pictures look authentic, that first pic just doesn't sit right with me. It looks odd shaped compaired to all my selmas. Read the sellers reviews


----------



## purdy_femme

acm1134 said:


> Although all of the other pictures look authentic, that first pic just doesn't sit right with me. It looks odd shaped compaired to all my selmas. Read the sellers reviews




i agree. looks off to me too. and i've never heard of medium selma satchel released in cadet color.


----------



## acm1134

purdy_femme said:


> i agree. looks off to me too. and i've never heard of medium selma satchel released in cadet color.



And another small detail, out of all my mk bags none have had plastic wrap on the hardware . The zipper has always been wrapped in tissue paper


----------



## tshan89

Hey girls

Could you authenticate this bag for me please? Would really appreciate it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191095388187?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648


----------



## AuntJulie

elianachic said:


> Anyone have an opinion on this bag? It looks legit to me. I really want it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541418
> View attachment 2541419
> View attachment 2541420
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Looks real to me. Mandarin is gorgeous in person!  Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Although all of the other pictures look authentic, that first pic just doesn't sit right with me. It looks odd shaped compaired to all my selmas. Read the sellers reviews



I'm so glad someone else noticed that!  The proportions are off in that first pic!  The wings are too low.


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> And another small detail, out of all my mk bags none have had plastic wrap on the hardware . The zipper has always been wrapped in tissue paper



Good catch!


----------



## AuntJulie

tshan89 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Could you authenticate this bag for me please? Would really appreciate it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191095388187?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648



Real!


----------



## elianachic

AuntJulie said:


> Looks real to me. Mandarin is gorgeous in person!  Pics don't do it justice.







jojon21 said:


> Authentic!




Thanks! & I agree, mandarin is really nice in person! I'm torn between buying from eBay or waiting for Macy's next 25% off sale. I can't seem to find any good coupons or deals right now.


----------



## AuntJulie

elianachic said:


> Thanks! & I agree, mandarin is really nice in person! I'm torn between buying from eBay or waiting for Macy's next 25% off sale. I can't seem to find any good coupons or deals right now.



Shoot. Belk just had a 20% off sale too!


----------



## tunalunch

Hi,

Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors Selma bag?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Genu...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ecfaee30d

Thanks so much!


----------



## VajstaGurly

tunalunch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors Selma bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Genu...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ecfaee30d
> 
> Thanks so much!



Th rest of the photos looked authentic but there's something about the shape of the bag that looks weird/ odd and someone here mention about the plastic on the hardware that it's supposed to be wrap by tissue paper not plastic....


----------



## Esther8800

Hi experts,

Pls help. TIA.


----------



## Esther8800

Is this authentic?


----------



## loewejess

hi guys... just need some help here... my friend bought this mk jetset tote online... wanna know if it's authentic ? thanks guys... here u go with pics... sorry for the lighting prob that causes inconsistency to the color of the bag. it's navy btw.


----------



## Miwina

Hi there, could someone help me authenticate this bag? Many thanks.


----------



## vhelya

Originally Posted by tunalunch
Hi,

Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors Selma bag?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Genui...item2ecfaee30d

Thanks so much!




VajstaGurly said:


> Th rest of the photos looked authentic but there's something about the shape of the bag that looks weird/ odd and someone here mention about the plastic on the hardware that it's supposed to be wrap by tissue paper not plastic....



I saw the inner lining of the bag is not right as all selmas that I purchased from the boutique do not have the sewing at the middle of the bottom lining..I'm almost sure that it's not authentic.


----------



## tunalunch

VajstaGurly said:


> Th rest of the photos looked authentic but there's something about the shape of the bag that looks weird/ odd and someone here mention about the plastic on the hardware that it's supposed to be wrap by tissue paper not plastic....





vhelya said:


> I saw the inner lining of the bag is not right as all selmas that I purchased from the boutique do not have the sewing at the middle of the bottom lining..I'm almost sure that it's not authentic.



Thank you both! I thought it look too good to be true.


----------



## Laelli

Good morning 

Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors flap bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTH-MICHAEL-KORS-JET-SET-DOUBLE-GOLD-CHAIN-BLACK-PEBBLED-LEATHER-FLAP-BAG-/171269647884?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e0776e0c

Thanks so much!
I really appreciate it.


----------



## acm1134

Laelli said:


> Good morning
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors flap bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTH-MI...884?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e0776e0c
> 
> Thanks so much!
> I really appreciate it.



Looks authentic !(:


----------



## Laelli

acm1134 said:


> Looks authentic !(:



Thank you for your quick reply acm1134


----------



## acm1134

Laelli said:


> Thank you for your quick reply acm1134


You are very welcome !


----------



## Kaks

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag:


















I'm worried because I can't find that model anywhere - maybe it's one of older models? And the lining - could it be original? 
I bought it in TK Maxx (TJ Maxx) and I think they can't sell fake things like this but it costs only 100$.


----------



## VajstaGurly

Kaks said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm worried because I can't find that model anywhere - maybe it's one of older models? And the lining - could it be original?
> I bought it in TK Maxx (TJ Maxx) and I think they can't sell fake things like this but it costs only 100$.



The lining inside looks like the outlet version of it...


----------



## emma christina

Kaks said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm worried because I can't find that model anywhere - maybe it's one of older models? And the lining - could it be original?
> I bought it in TK Maxx (TJ Maxx) and I think they can't sell fake things like this but it costs only 100$.



Imho. It's authentic. It's Js travel satchel, right? Best deal, i think.


----------



## Esther8800

Esther8800 said:


> Is this authentic?



hi, pls help...


----------



## emma christina

Esther8800 said:


> Is this authentic?



Why does the handle wrap in plastick?


----------



## bangshootkiss

Help me authenticate this selma messenger! Its really a pretty piece!!!


----------



## Esther8800

emma christina said:


> Why does the handle wrap in plastick?



Does it mean that handles wrapped in plastic are not authentic?Need your help to authenticity both mk selma as i m going to meet the seller soon...


----------



## AuntJulie

Esther8800 said:


> Does it mean that handles wrapped in plastic are not authentic?Need your help to authenticity both mk selma as i m going to meet the seller soon...



Not necessarily, but I've personally never seen them wrapped in plastic. Plastic bag?  Yes. But the hardware and handles?  No.


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> Not necessarily, but I've personally never seen them wrapped in plastic. Plastic bag?  Yes. But the hardware and handles?  No.




I agree. I've always received mine wrapped in tissue paper never plastic


----------



## Esther8800

AuntJulie said:


> Not necessarily, but I've personally never seen them wrapped in plastic. Plastic bag? Yes. But the hardware and handles? No.


 


acm1134 said:


> I agree. I've always received mine wrapped in tissue paper never plastic


 
Thanks all for the tips.
Possible to let me know which part i should look up for other than the plastic wrap on handles? May be you can take a look at the photos i posted before?


----------



## AuntJulie

Esther8800 said:


> Thanks all for the tips.
> Possible to let me know which part i should look up for other than the plastic wrap on handles? May be you can take a look at the photos i posted before?



The handles are wrapped in tissue, the strap is wrapped in tissue, and the zippers are wrapped in tissue. Also the bag is stuffed with tissue. The only time it isn't is when you buy from a department store and they've already unwrapped it. However, they never put plastic on it.


----------



## emma christina

AuntJulie said:


> Not necessarily, but I've personally never seen them wrapped in plastic. Plastic bag?  Yes. But the hardware and handles?  No.



Yes, aunty. Thas what i mean. The handle is. I never see wraped in PLastick. CMIIW.


----------



## AuntJulie

Here's a pic of my Hamilton wrapped in tissue.


----------



## Esther8800

AuntJulie said:


> The handles are wrapped in tissue, the strap is wrapped in tissue, and the zippers are wrapped in tissue. Also the bag is stuffed with tissue. The only time it isn't is when you buy from a department store and they've already unwrapped it. However, they never put plastic on it.


 


emma christina said:


> Yes, aunty. Thas what i mean. The handle is. I never see wraped in PLastick. CMIIW.


 
Got it! Thanks for the photo and the inputs.


----------



## bangshootkiss

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this medium Selma messenger. Thank you!

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-141.html#post26418522


----------



## AuntJulie

bangshootkiss said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this medium Selma messenger. Thank you!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-141.html#post26418522



It looks real but I think it's odd that there is plastic covering the letters. I haven't seen that before.


----------



## bangshootkiss

AuntJulie said:


> It looks real but I think it's odd that there is plastic covering the letters. I haven't seen that before.


I'm not sure if its meant to be there but it's pictures from the private seller. Are you able to authenticate by the details?


----------



## emma christina

bangshootkiss said:


> I'm not sure if its meant to be there but it's pictures from the private seller. Are you able to authenticate by the details?


May i see the 'made in" part?


----------



## purdy_femme

bangshootkiss said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this medium Selma messenger. Thank you!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-141.html#post26418522




i find the stitching at the bottom inner lining weird. normally, the stitchings would be found at the corners, not at the middle.


----------



## Mkbagbuff

bangshootkiss said:


> Help me authenticate this selma messenger! Its really a pretty piece!!!


Hi! I haven't seen one like that before but it's truly nice bag.


----------



## Mkbagbuff

bangshootkiss said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this medium Selma messenger. Thank you!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-141.html#post26418522


Quite nice bag. It seems authentic. Can you show the inside?


----------



## Mkbagbuff

novosibirsk said:


> I've never bought bags from ebay before, but I want this so bad and the price is soo good, too good may be?
> It looks OK for me, what do you ladies think? Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i11.ebayimg.com/05/i/08/cc/fe/af_1.JPG


It looks authentic and nice one


----------



## Mkbagbuff

elianachic said:


> Anyone have an opinion on this bag? It looks legit to me. I really want it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541418
> View attachment 2541419
> View attachment 2541420
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


It's authentic. I got one like this.


----------



## Mkbagbuff

Amazing bag. Looks authentic to me.


----------



## bangshootkiss

purdy_femme said:


> i find the stitching at the bottom inner lining weird. normally, the stitchings would be found at the corners, not at the middle.


It means that that's not the right stitching for medium selma? The details seem to be authentic, but I'm not very sure as well.


----------



## bangshootkiss

Mkbagbuff said:


> Hi! I haven't seen one like that before but it's truly nice bag.



Yes, I agree. Its very pretty and I really want to get it. The details seem to be authentic actually. I only have this inner picture as attached.
I really hope it is authentic!


----------



## bangshootkiss

emma christina said:


> May i see the 'made in" part?


I need to ask the seller for the country. Does the country actually matter? Where are medium selma meesenger bags made?


----------



## loewejess

loewejess said:


> hi guys... just need some help here... my friend bought this mk jetset tote online... wanna know if it's authentic ? thanks guys... here u go with pics... sorry for the lighting prob that causes inconsistency to the color of the bag. it's navy btw.



Anyone pls ? Thanks ^^


----------



## jbhutto




----------



## myserendipity

Hai everyone I am a newbie for MICHAEL KORS WATCH. I found a nice watch but want to make sure if its authentic or not. As the price is amazing. Please help me! Thanks a bunch...

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...own-Leather-strap-Tortoise-W0QQAdIdZ573782250


----------



## siman

Hi , Would like to purchase this michael kor bag , but i doesn't know it is authentic or not ?
can you guys help !

Thanks.


Hope it is authentic !!!


----------



## bangshootkiss

siman said:


> Hi , Would like to purchase this michael kor bag , but i doesn't know it is authentic or not ?
> can you guys help !
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Hope it is authentic !!!


Authentic Michael Kors Selma shouldn't be wrapped in plastic. Only MK tissue or paper.


----------



## siman

bangshootkiss said:


> Authentic Michael Kors Selma shouldn't be wrapped in plastic. Only MK tissue or paper.


Oh okay , the person stated that her aunt bought in HK outlet store ? 
And it is plastic wrap , but she say she do have paper wrap in the past when she bought in boutique.


----------



## purdy_femme

siman said:


> Hi , Would like to purchase this michael kor bag , but i doesn't know it is authentic or not ?
> can you guys help !
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Hope it is authentic !!!


doesn't look authentic to me. packaging is already a red flag. tag is too. 2nd pic shows the tag with details removed, in the 6th pic, the tag is not correct.


----------



## siman

purdy_femme said:


> doesn't look authentic to me. packaging is already a red flag. tag is too. 2nd pic shows the tag with details removed, in the 6th pic, the tag is not correct.



Hi , Thank you very much , i found another one . But this is a preowned michael kors .

This is the details of the bag, is it possible for you guys to help me?






























Hope to hear from the others too thanks


----------



## siman

Sorry , because that post only allow me to insert 8 pics max . 
This is the extra picture .



















For the Made in Tag she got a hard time to capture that thus she try her best and it printed it as : Made in China 
AP 1309

It looks authentic to me ,but maybe i still need you guys the help !! hopefully this is an authentic one !


----------



## purdy_femme

siman said:


> Sorry , because that post only allow me to insert 8 pics max .
> This is the extra picture .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Made in Tag she got a hard time to capture that thus she try her best and it printed it as : Made in China
> AP 1309
> 
> It looks authentic to me ,but maybe i still need you guys the help !! hopefully this is an authentic one !




do u have a clearer pic of the bottom inner lining? i just like to make sure the orientation of the mk logos. also, is the zipper pull wrapped in clear plastic?


----------



## skytobiantan

Is it selma made in china authentic? Coz in my country (indonesia) some said its fake if its made in china, but some said its authentic. Need explanation from expert please . Thq


----------



## siman

purdy_femme said:


> do u have a clearer pic of the bottom inner lining? i just like to make sure the orientation of the mk logos. also, is the zipper pull wrapped in clear plastic?



Yups it is wrapped in de clear plastic as she haven taken down yet , anyway the bottom inner lining , mean then exterior of the bottom or the inner parts of the bag ?

Isit this pic ?


----------



## purdy_femme

siman said:


> Yups it is wrapped in de clear plastic as she haven taken down yet , anyway the bottom inner lining , mean then exterior of the bottom or the inner parts of the bag ?
> 
> Isit this pic ?




yes i am referring to this bottom part. if the pic is taken with respect to the mk tab, the mk logos should be upright, not read upside down. here is a pic of my large selma taken with the front of the bag facing me. notice one of the pockets is for phones. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




it seems yours is taken with the other side facing you, where the 2 pockets are of the same size. and the bottom part is upright. meaning if this was taken with the side similar to mine, then it's upside down. this is just one of the things i look at to say if it's authentic. i currently have 5 large, 4 medium satchels, 4 messengers, 2 mini selmas. none of their bottom shows mk logos upside down. none of them came in clear plastic also. always wrapped in those white thin papers. again, this is just me. i could still be wrong.


----------



## siman

purdy_femme said:


> yes i am referring to this bottom part. if the pic is taken with respect to the mk tab, the mk logos should be upright, not read upside down. here is a pic of my large selma taken with the front of the bag facing me. notice one of the pockets is for phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548867
> 
> 
> it seems yours is taken with the other side facing you, where the 2 pockets are of the same size. and the bottom part is upright. meaning if this was taken with the side similar to mine, then it's upside down. this is just one of the things i look at to say if it's authentic. i currently have 5 large, 4 medium satchels, 4 messengers, 2 mini selmas. none of their bottom shows mk logos upside down. none of them came in clear plastic also. always wrapped in those white thin papers. again, this is just me. i could still be wrong.




Okay , understand  anyway does all your Selma's made in china ? Or Indonesia ?

Means this one(pre owned) I also can't get it right ? Like as you say and recommend , is best that I don't buy it right (:


----------



## anhongle

Hello! This will be my first post in the MK forum and I was looking to purchase my first Selma. I hope you can all help me authenticate this!


----------



## acm1134

anhongle said:


> Hello! This will be my first post in the MK forum and I was looking to purchase my first Selma. I hope you can all help me authenticate this!




Authentic (:


----------



## purdy_femme

siman said:


> Okay , understand  anyway does all your Selma's made in china ? Or Indonesia ?
> 
> Means this one(pre owned) I also can't get it right ? Like as you say and recommend , is best that I don't buy it right (:


mostly made in vietnam and indonesia. i will have to check again one by one tonight. my friend owns one made in china. i think there were batches made in china. but recent releases are either made in vietnam or indonesia if im not mistaken.


----------



## purdy_femme

acm1134 said:


> Authentic (:


i agree. but how come it retails for 368? not 358? is this in USD?


----------



## siman

purdy_femme said:


> mostly made in vietnam and indonesia. i will have to check again one by one tonight. my friend owns one made in china. i think there were batches made in china. but recent releases are either made in vietnam or indonesia if im not mistaken.



Okay ! Can thank you . I request a picture which is the one facing towards the pouch that can put phone and it seems that it is upside down yea ?


----------



## anhongle

purdy_femme said:


> i agree. but how come it retails for 368? not 358? is this in USD?


I believe it retails for $368 CAD. Thank you for your help everyone!


----------



## Kajleen

Hi ladies, what do you think about this Jet Set NS Tote? Can you please help me authenticate it? Thank you


----------



## Emmabby666

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...264?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3deb7c60

Looking to purchase this. Could someone authenticate this for me?


----------



## jbhutto

Fake or no (sorta urgent)


----------



## Babiitran

Hi authenticators,
I am going to pick up this MK edie python tote tomorrow from a local seller for $65. I just wanted to make sure it is the real deal since it is such a great price. The seller says she got it as a gift from her aunt who bought it at a sample show hence it is missing the MK charm. Everything about the bag seems good to me but i was hoping to get your expertise... HELP!! Here are some pics and a link to the kijiji ad thanks in advance!

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...wallets-MICHAEL-KORS-PURSE-W0QQAdIdZ572473710

http://imageshack.com/a/img534/4148/s8z8.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img823/3763/n8x1.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img27/9779/4mlo.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img89/5351/zoxi.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img716/1305/ewqn.jpg


----------



## biors

jbhutto said:


> Fake or no (sorta urgent)


fake


----------



## Esther8800

Hi,
Pls help.


----------



## acm1134

Esther8800 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls help.




Authentic


----------



## emilyanne21

Hi everyone! I purchased this bag off ebay about a month ago, new without tags. The slight wear on the bag has been from me. I'm wondering if it is authentic though. The sealant piping around the handles has already begun to peel off so I'm a little concerned 

Thanks!


----------



## cheesycake

Hi I just got this bag online.
I compared this to my large selma I purchase in local Mk store.
The lining of this bag has a middle line sewing to it.
And the smell of the bag is weird. Unlike when I first got my large selma.
It has a strong nice leather smell.
Pls help me to see if it's real thanks 


http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-8.jpg
http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-7.jpg
http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-6.jpg
http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-5.jpg
http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-4.jpg


----------



## acm1134

emilyanne21 said:


> Hi everyone! I purchased this bag off ebay about a month ago, new without tags. The slight wear on the bag has been from me. I'm wondering if it is authentic though. The sealant piping around the handles has already begun to peel off so I'm a little concerned
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Looks authentic to me !


----------



## acm1134

cheesycake said:


> Hi I just got this bag online.
> 
> I compared this to my large selma I purchase in local Mk store.
> 
> The lining of this bag has a middle line sewing to it.
> 
> And the smell of the bag is weird. Unlike when I first got my large selma.
> 
> It has a strong nice leather smell.
> 
> Pls help me to see if it's real thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-8.jpg
> 
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-7.jpg
> 
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-6.jpg
> 
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-5.jpg
> 
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-4.jpg



I would say it looks authentic the only thing throwing me off is the lining being sewn down the middle. I have a grommet messenger and the lining isn't sewn down the middle


----------



## purdy_femme

cheesycake said:


> Hi I just got this bag online.
> 
> I compared this to my large selma I purchase in local Mk store.
> 
> The lining of this bag has a middle line sewing to it.
> 
> And the smell of the bag is weird. Unlike when I first got my large selma.
> 
> It has a strong nice leather smell.
> 
> Pls help me to see if it's real thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-8.jpg
> 
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-7.jpg
> 
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-6.jpg
> 
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-5.jpg
> 
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx8/nightisfalling/Mobile Uploads/image-4.jpg




is it black? if yes, then i think it should have the blk lining. the middle stitching is also weird for me.


----------



## cheesycake

I did a search online. The sewing of the lining shouldn't be cut in the middle. I doubt it's real 
Yes the bag is in black


----------



## purdy_femme

cheesycake said:


> I did a search online. The sewing of the lining shouldn't be cut in the middle. I doubt it's real
> Yes the bag is in black


normally, when the bag is black, the lining is also black. you might consider returning the bag?


----------



## cheesycake

this is the online shop i purchased the bag from.
i have text the seller.  hopefully i can get refunded.

http://www.polka-b.com/search/label...+08:00&max-results=100&start=10&by-date=false


----------



## purdy_femme

cheesycake said:


> this is the online shop i purchased the bag from.
> i have text the seller.  hopefully i can get refunded.
> 
> http://www.polka-b.com/search/label...+08:00&max-results=100&start=10&by-date=false


their mk bags look fake to me. may not be all, but most are.


----------



## jbhutto

Told this person it was fake (giving them BOD) and got this response:

"No you are wrong it is real and I already sold it! Look on eBay!"

lolwut



jbhutto said:


> Fake or no (sorta urgent)


----------



## cheesycake

the seller replied.  this is the website she mentioned the comes in beige lining also.

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...-Medium-Selma-Studded-Messenger/prod22150001/

she explained the lining has diff sewing.... it is true?


----------



## Esther8800

acm1134 said:


> Authentic



Thank you


----------



## 001meiling

Hi my dear, 

Pls  :help:me in this item, is it authentic and worth to buy? 

Name of item: Michael Kors Jetset Patent Leather Handbag/Tote/Shoulder Bag/Purs

Link : http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/221394536773?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

seller: awesomedeals4any1

Hv a nice day~~


----------



## minami

Hi ladies, has anyone bought from easyhook on eBay? The seller provides a lot of pics and offers eBay money back guarantee... Thanks in advance!


----------



## antifatica23

Hi good day!

Kindly help me to authentic please? 

ITEM NAME: MK Jetset Tote Bag-vanilla
ITEM iD : n/a
SELLER : cashcashpinoy


http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13417435034/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13417328644/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13417052103/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13417035073/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13417225344/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13416945123/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13416922973/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13416864153/

Thanks!


----------



## jojon21

minami said:


> Hi ladies, has anyone bought from easyhook on eBay? The seller provides a lot of pics and offers eBay money back guarantee... Thanks in advance!



Yes, many times! Authentic items and great service


----------



## minami

jojon21 said:


> Yes, many times! Authentic items and great service



Thanks!!


----------



## MrsMuffin

Hi everyone! I am a newbie and i am looking for a mk Hamilton an i found this beautiful One. Can you authenticate this, pls?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201060006319?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you very much


----------



## AuntJulie

MrsMuffin said:


> Hi everyone! I am a newbie and i am looking for a mk Hamilton an i found this beautiful One. Can you authenticate this, pls?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201060006319?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much



I can't tell if it's new or not, but it looks like it hasn't been stored properly. I would keep looking.


----------



## MrsMuffin

Thanks you for answer. I believed that cement isn't available so i might take a used One in good condition. I fall in love with this wonderful Color. But you think this purse is not in a good condition, are you? 
I would like to apologize for my bad english


----------



## AuntJulie

MrsMuffin said:


> Thanks you for answer. I believed that cement isn't available so i might take a used One in good condition. I fall in love with this wonderful Color. But you think this purse is not in a good condition, are you?
> I would like to apologize for my bad english



I couldn't say for sure, since I don't buy the slouchy leather handbags as I buy the Saffiano leather ones. However, it appears to mean as not new and the seller is saying its new. That would make me cautious of buying from them. 

With that being said, someone else with more experience with this type of leather could say more definitively if it looks new or not.


----------



## 001meiling

AuntJulie said:


> I couldn't say for sure, since I don't buy the slouchy leather handbags as I buy the Saffiano leather ones. However, it appears to mean as not new and the seller is saying its new. That would make me cautious of buying from them.
> 
> With that being said, someone else with more experience with this type of leather could say more definitively if it looks new or not.



Ya....i will say so....really agree with u and i prefer to go for  saffiano leather also..^^


----------



## Nightbaby

Hello, my friend would like to buy this michael kors selma, the seller send her this pict, we still not sure this bag fake ar not, can you help us? 

























but then the seller send her different pic of the zip





thanks for your help


----------



## acm1134

Nightbaby said:


> Hello, my friend would like to buy this michael kors selma, the seller send her this pict, we still not sure this bag fake ar not, can you help us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then the seller send her different pic of the zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your help




Any pics of the interior ?


----------



## jazzyj1021

Hasn't it been said that they never have plastic usually always wrapped in paper?


----------



## candyxo

i was looking for a hamilton on ebay today and came across this
it is an obvious fake, what can i do next?  is there a way to tell ebaY?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...022?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1ad3ade6


----------



## loewejess

hi guys, is this authentic ???


----------



## cuzco12

no, it's not MK lining¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## AuntJulie

jazzyj1021 said:


> Hasn't it been said that they never have plastic usually always wrapped in paper?




Yes.


----------



## Nightbaby

Acm1134
The seller only send those pict. Honestly its look fake to me. But my friend still not sure coz she bought hamilton earlier and its authentic

Jazzyj1021
The seller said she wrap it on plastic just for delivery purpose.


----------



## Patlynn42

candyxo said:


> i was looking for a hamilton on ebay today and came across this
> it is an obvious fake, what can i do next?  is there a way to tell ebaY?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...022?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1ad3ade6



Yes, there is a report item link underneath the shipping and location information box, on the lower right side.  Then you pick the reason for reporting it.


----------



## PhotoFinish

I know this thread is for authenticating, but would it be possible for one of you to tell me what the name of this black MK bag is please?  I've been trying to do a search on my own and keep coming up empty handed.


----------



## MrsMuffin

jazzyj1021 said:


> Hasn't it been said that they never have plastic usually always wrapped in paper?




Sorry i am a bit confused, which purse you mean?


----------



## MrsMuffin

MrsMuffin said:


> Sorry i am a bit confused, which purse you mean?




Oh ok i understand


----------



## loewejess

hi guys, is this authentic ???


----------



## biors

loewejess said:


> hi guys, is this authentic ???



As far as I know, there aren't any saffiano Miranda's... Though I'm not entirely sure. I think it's fake.


----------



## loewejess

biors said:


> As far as I know, there aren't any saffiano Miranda's... Though I'm not entirely sure. I think it's fake.



thanks ! this miranda tote is about $210 ... too good to be true huh...


----------



## Patlynn42

loewejess said:


> thanks ! this miranda tote is about $210 ... too good to be true huh...



I just looked it up and there are saffiano leather Miranda totes.  I'm leaning towards authentic, but I'm no expert!


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> I just looked it up and there are saffiano leather Miranda totes.  I'm leaning towards authentic, but I'm no expert!



I went on the MK official website, there are different leathers, but I don't see any that say saffiano, I'm wondering if the one I saw online was a replica.  If it's brand new, that $295 price does seem a little too good to be true.  Hopefully an "expert" will comment soon and help you out!


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> I went on the MK official website, there are different leathers, but I don't see any that say saffiano, I'm wondering if the one I saw online was a replica.  If it's brand new, that $295 price does seem a little too good to be true.  Hopefully an "expert" will comment soon and help you out!



I'm sorry $210.


----------



## loewejess

Patlynn42 said:


> I went on the MK official website, there are different leathers, but I don't see any that say saffiano, I'm wondering if the one I saw online was a replica.  If it's brand new, that $295 price does seem a little too good to be true.  Hopefully an "expert" will comment soon and help you out!



thanks so much for ur time to help me. thanks so much. yea... I checked the official website too, no saffiano leather miranda tote... 

anyway thanks ! I'll do more research before buying...


----------



## antifatica23

Nightbaby said:


> Acm1134
> The seller only send those pict. Honestly its look fake to me. But my friend still not sure coz she bought hamilton earlier and its authentic
> 
> Jazzyj1021
> The seller said she wrap it on plastic just for delivery purpose.


Hi can you please help me to authenticate this?

ITEM : MK Jetset Vanilla Tote Bag
SELLER : cashcashpinoy.com
ITEM ID : N/A

https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13558113824/

thank you so much!


----------



## antifatica23

biors said:


> As far as I know, there aren't any saffiano Miranda's... Though I'm not entirely sure. I think it's fake.


Hi can you please help me to authenticate this?

ITEM : MK Jetset Vanilla Tote Bag
SELLER : cashcashpinoy.com
ITEM ID : N/A

https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13558113824/

thank you so much!


----------



## antifatica23

acm1134 said:


> Authentic


Hi can you please help me to authenticate this?

ITEM : MK Jetset Vanilla Tote Bag
SELLER : cashcashpinoy.com
ITEM ID : N/A

https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13558113824/

thank you so much!


----------



## mallarythompson

Any thoughts on this bag? I bought it at the Salvation Army yesterday for $30.


----------



## mallarythompson

And this one. Also from the Salvation Army. Paid $20 for it. I've never bought a MK before... I'm a Coach lady myself, but these two were pretty cheap, so I went for it . Let me know how I did?


----------



## Patlynn42

mallarythompson said:


> View attachment 2563477
> View attachment 2563478
> View attachment 2563481
> View attachment 2563482
> View attachment 2563483
> 
> 
> And this one. Also from the Salvation Army. Paid $20 for it. I've never bought a MK before... I'm a Coach lady myself, but these two were pretty cheap, so I went for it . Let me know how I did?




 I think they both are authentic, not an expert though, I've seen the second bag on EBay and so forth.  Those are great deals!  Anytime I see designer purses at Goodwill, sometimes they aren't even authentic and they are charging 60-70 dollars for them, ridiculous if you ask me.  I think you did good!


----------



## jclaybo

loewejess said:


> hi guys, is this authentic ???


would want to see inside of the bag, bottom of the bag and close up pic of MK label. The Miranda tote is over $1000 so a price tag of $200 seems too good to be true, it isnt.


----------



## jclaybo

Patlynn42 said:


> I went on the MK official website, there are different leathers, but I don't see any that say saffiano, I'm wondering if the one I saw online was a replica.  If it's brand new, that $295 price does seem a little too good to be true.  Hopefully an "expert" will comment soon and help you out!


correct.none of the miranda's are in saffiano, the miranda is pricier because the leather that is used is a softer calf leather,younger leather.


----------



## nikig2000

Good morning. I'm new here but have enjoyed browsing on purseblog for several months.  I'd love help authenticating a MK Large Selma Studded purse in dune.










































I will post a few more pics in the next thread since I'm limited to 8.  TIA for your help. I look forward to participating more!


----------



## nikig2000

More pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Thanks again!


----------



## jojon21

nikig2000 said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Looks good!


----------



## Wtm

Hello ladies!

I'm tempted to unset in a michael kors bag for work... Any ideas if this is genuine?

http://******/1gqP3w6


----------



## nikig2000

jojon21 said:


> Looks good!


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Patlynn42

Wtm said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm tempted to unset in a michael kors bag for work... Any ideas if this is genuine?
> 
> http://******/1gqP3w6




Looks legit to me.


----------



## loewejess

jclaybo said:


> would want to see inside of the bag, bottom of the bag and close up pic of MK label. The Miranda tote is over $1000 so a price tag of $200 seems too good to be true, it isnt.



Hi.. thanks for ur reply. I requested the seller for more photos of the inside/lining of the saffiano miranda tote. But... the seller sent me the selma messenger photos instead. And she insisted that all of her mk bags are authentic. I guess I wont be buying!


----------



## loewejess

hi guys,

is this authentic ??? thanks


----------



## mandasari

Hi, need help to authenticate this grayson satchel..


----------



## acm1134

mandasari said:


> Hi, need help to authenticate this grayson satchel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2568948
> View attachment 2568949
> View attachment 2568954
> View attachment 2568957
> View attachment 2568959
> View attachment 2568964
> View attachment 2568965
> View attachment 2568967
> View attachment 2568969
> View attachment 2568970




Do you have a picture of the lining ?


----------



## mandasari

acm1134 said:


> Do you have a picture of the lining ?




Hi, this is the lining




Thanks for your help


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Can anyone tell me if this bag is real? It's on amazon and is fullfilled by amazon, which is usually a good sign. I've done my research and everything seems to be in order. I just want to make sure.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BSFUXU8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks(:


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Sierraxoxo said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is real? It's on amazon and is fullfilled by amazon, which is usually a good sign. I've done my research and everything seems to be in order. I just want to make sure.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BSFUXU8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> Thanks(:



Nevermind. I'm pretty sure it's fake. I couldn't find anything similar to it on any other legit sites. 
I cancelled the order and went ahead and spent the $50 extra to get a tote on the actual Michael Kors Website. At least now I don't have to worry about getting ripped off.
I decided to go with the saffiano east west zip top tote.

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8519&isEditorial=false


----------



## AuntJulie

mandasari said:


> Hi, this is the lining
> View attachment 2569254
> View attachment 2569255
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help



I don't own that bag, but it looks authentic to me.


----------



## mandasari

AuntJulie said:


> I don't own that bag, but it looks authentic to me.




Hi auntjulie, thanks for sharing your opinion &#128522; really appreciate it.
I bought it in an online shop not from the official outlet so i just want to make sure.


----------



## AuntJulie

mandasari said:


> Hi auntjulie, thanks for sharing your opinion &#128522; really appreciate it.
> I bought it in an online shop not from the official outlet so i just want to make sure.



The tag and the zipper looks like one of my Selmas, so it's prolly real. 

Divine and Conquer on Etsy sells some great purse organizers that are great for organization but even more importantly they have stiffeners that help the bag maintain its shape. Added bonus is that it makes switching purses very quick!


----------



## valgal3x

Hello... please authenticate ... thank you


----------



## valgal3x

More pics


----------



## valgal3x

Clearer pics of bag


----------



## jclaybo

loewejess said:


> Hi.. thanks for ur reply. I requested the seller for more photos of the inside/lining of the saffiano miranda tote. But... the seller sent me the selma messenger photos instead. And she insisted that all of her mk bags are authentic. I guess I wont be buying!




Yeah stay away, the Miranda is constructed a lot differently because it's a Michael Kors bag, not a Michael Michael Kors, so all details are different. But good luck in your search Hun!!!


----------



## jclaybo

loewejess said:


> hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> is this authentic ??? thanks




I do not believe this is authentic, the lining and pockets and shape are not consistent with MK quality


----------



## dik143

Hi can u please authenticate this jet set zip tote i got from ebay?


----------



## dik143

It looks original for me but one thing im confuse about is that it doesnt have a protective metal feet compared to those jet set zip tote i saw on nordstrom. Do they all come with protective metal feet?This is my first mk bag that i purchased so i dont really know how to tell if its fake or not. Plus i get this one on ebay so im not so sure..I hope someone can help me,thanks.


----------



## acm1134

dik143 said:


> It looks original for me but one thing im confuse about is that it doesnt have a protective metal feet compared to those jet set zip tote i saw on nordstrom. Do they all come with protective metal feet?This is my first mk bag that i purchased so i dont really know how to tell if its fake or not. Plus i get this one on ebay so im not so sure..I hope someone can help me,thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571765




It looks authentic but I have the same bag in two different colors and they both have the feet on the bottom


----------



## mandasari

dik143 said:


> It looks original for me but one thing im confuse about is that it doesnt have a protective metal feet compared to those jet set zip tote i saw on nordstrom. Do they all come with protective metal feet?This is my first mk bag that i purchased so i dont really know how to tell if its fake or not. Plus i get this one on ebay so im not so sure..I hope someone can help me,thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571765




I own a jetset topzip too and it has feet in the bottom. And the zipper looks strange. Mine is short length and doesnt go out of the bag.


----------



## loewejess

jclaybo said:


> I do not believe this is authentic, the lining and pockets and shape are not consistent with MK quality



Thanks for ur reply. Anyway I have it authenticated.  It's authentic


----------



## Patlynn42

dik143 said:


> It looks original for me but one thing im confuse about is that it doesnt have a protective metal feet compared to those jet set zip tote i saw on nordstrom. Do they all come with protective metal feet?This is my first mk bag that i purchased so i dont really know how to tell if its fake or not. Plus i get this one on ebay so im not so sure..I hope someone can help me,thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571765



The Michael Kors lettering looks too far apart than it normally is to me, but maybe it's just my eyes.  The no feet on the bottom though is the most concerning, UNLESS it's an outlet version maybe??


----------



## Patlynn42

dik143 said:


> It looks original for me but one thing im confuse about is that it doesnt have a protective metal feet compared to those jet set zip tote i saw on nordstrom. Do they all come with protective metal feet?This is my first mk bag that i purchased so i dont really know how to tell if its fake or not. Plus i get this one on ebay so im not so sure..I hope someone can help me,thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571765



Can you take a pic of the inside?


----------



## acm1134

dik143 said:


> Hi can u please authenticate this jet set zip tote i got from ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571762




I also have to add that I don't believe his is authentic because  I check the two that I have and he zipper doesn't go over the end like that. Check out some pictures in the zip top jet set topic


----------



## lovelystars

Dear all,

I am about to purchase this MK Hamilton Saffiano in black with Gold hardware.
However the bag is still wrapped up in paper, i am not sure if you are still able to authenticate it. Any advises are greatly appreciated.

http://s786.photobucket.com/user/faithlyntina89/library/MK%20hamilton


----------



## acm1134

lovelystars said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am about to purchase this MK Hamilton Saffiano in black with Gold hardware.
> However the bag is still wrapped up in paper, i am not sure if you are still able to authenticate it. Any advises are greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://s786.photobucket.com/user/faithlyntina89/library/MK%20hamilton


Looks authentic to me (:


----------



## lovelystars

acm1134 said:


> Looks authentic to me (:



Dear acm1134,

really? it looks good to you?
i wanted to get this @ the boutique but SG is sold out of this bag with gold hardware at the moment.
and this is my first MK bag, so i don't know how to see if it is authentic actually. xD
is there any pictures you would need to further authenticate it better?
i can try to get the pictures from the seller..

just that everything is wrapped up, itss quite hard to see the hardware as well.


----------



## slmi2014

Can anyone authenticate this for me? Thanks!
Ignore the bad lighting in some; it's silver hardware.


----------



## dik143

Patlynn42 said:


> Can you take a pic of the inside?









Here i took more photos of the bag. The owner told me he have it priced at the mk store so i assumed it was original but then i just notice that mine dont have a protective metal feet so im really confused. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Patlynn42

dik143 said:


> View attachment 2572535
> View attachment 2572536
> View attachment 2572538
> View attachment 2572540
> 
> Here i took more photos of the bag. The owner told me he have it priced at the mk store so i assumed it was original but then i just notice that mine dont have a protective metal feet so im really confused. Thanks for your reply.



Thank you for posting the additional pics, this is a tough one, the lining appears to be authentic, it's just where are the metal feet?!


----------



## dik143

Thats what im confuse too. It looks really authentic but no metal feet. I guess i really have to visit an mk store and have them authenticate my bag. Anyway thanks for your reply: )


----------



## Patlynn42

dik143 said:


> Thats what im confuse too. It looks really authentic but no metal feet. I guess i really have to visit an mk store and have them authenticate my bag. Anyway thanks for your reply: )



You're Welcome, sorry I can't be of more help!  Everything looks authentic otherwise, I know the zipper thing was mentioned but it could be we are just used to seeing it tucked in.  I hope it is authentic!


----------



## Sara_e900

Hi ladies, I was just wondering if someone could take a look at this one for me. Since i can't seem to find this particular model on MK's website, I really like the bag but got a bit suspicious when i couldn't find it. 

Thank you 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...odySatchel-Bag-New-w-Tags-Black-/281304582035

eBay item number:281304582035


----------



## valgal3x

Hi. I posted an authentity  question. .I think I was skipped


----------



## valgal3x

I'm #2217-2219 posted 4/7


----------



## keptwife

Sara_e900 said:


> Hi ladies, I was just wondering if someone could take a look at this one for me. Since i can't seem to find this particular model on MK's website, I really like the bag but got a bit suspicious when i couldn't find it.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...odySatchel-Bag-New-w-Tags-Black-/281304582035
> 
> eBay item number:281304582035


 
Looks authentic to me. It's the outlet version of the Jet Set Travel Satchel. You can find pictures of this type bag in the Jet Set Travel/Large Satchel Clubhouse thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/jet-set-travel-large-satchel-clubhouse-850134.html


----------



## Patlynn42

valgal3x said:


> Hi. I posted an authentity  question. .I think I was skipped



I looked at your pics, I'm leaning towards authentic, what is throwing me off is the lining, I've never seen the lining like that, but I'm not saying that doesn't mean it's authentic, do you know if the bag came from an MK outlet store?  What is the style name of the bag?  Not an expert, but I will try to help you out as much as I can.


----------



## valgal3x

I believe it's called a jet set logo.. I bought it from an eBay seller...  retailfashionoutlet. . I dont have the link at the moment but will try to find it in the morning and post.. Thank for your quick response


----------



## Patlynn42

valgal3x said:


> I believe it's called a jet set logo.. I bought it from an eBay seller...  retailfashionoutlet. . I dont have the link at the moment but will try to find it in the morning and post.. Thank for your quick response



You're Welcome and thank you for answering my question, I'm doing some online research on it now.


----------



## Patlynn42

valgal3x said:


> I believe it's called a jet set logo.. I bought it from an eBay seller...  retailfashionoutlet. . I dont have the link at the moment but will try to find it in the morning and post.. Thank for your quick response



I went on Youtube and Ebay and found your bag and the lining is the same as yours, so I would with 99.9 percent certainty say it's authentic, the hardware and everything looks to be authentic MK, I just wanted to be sure about the lining.  Again, no expert but I would say yes, authentic.


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> I went on Youtube and Ebay and found your bag and the lining is the same as yours, so I would with 99.9 percent certainty say it's authentic, the hardware and everything looks to be authentic MK, I just wanted to be sure about the lining.  Again, no expert but I would say yes, authentic.



The YouTube video I watched, the girl showed the tag and she got hers at Nordstrom and it was the same exact bag like the one you are getting, lining and everything.


----------



## loewejess

jclaybo said:


> Yeah stay away, the Miranda is constructed a lot differently because it's a Michael Kors bag, not a Michael Michael Kors, so all details are different. But good luck in your search Hun!!!



Thank you =) I guess I ll just buy it from the MK boutique. Can't afford to buy a fake one ... lols. Anyway, thank u very much!


----------



## valgal3x

Patlynn42 said:


> The YouTube video I watched, the girl showed the tag and she got hers at Nordstrom and it was the same exact bag like the one you are getting, lining and everything.



Thank you again...  now... for a wallet. .I'm looking for the bifold logo... I think those are really nice.. I appreciate all your help. .


----------



## coachluvver

Can someone authenticate? Thanks!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MICHAE...548?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5663b61424


Item # 371040064548


----------



## slmi2014

I posted mine late on the 8th and I think it got lost between posts!

I feel like it's real, but just want to see what others think. http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-149.html#post26555791 Thank you!


----------



## acm1134

valgal3x said:


> I believe it's called a jet set logo.. I bought it from an eBay seller...  retailfashionoutlet. . I dont have the link at the moment but will try to find it in the morning and post.. Thank for your quick response




Retailfashionoutlet is a reputable seller ! I follow them on eBay.


----------



## acm1134

slmi2014 said:


> I posted mine late on the 8th and I think it got lost between posts!
> 
> I feel like it's real, but just want to see what others think. http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-149.html#post26555791 Thank you!




Authentic (:


----------



## Patlynn42

slmi2014 said:


> I posted mine late on the 8th and I think it got lost between posts!
> 
> I feel like it's real, but just want to see what others think. http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-149.html#post26555791 Thank you!




It looks authentic to me.


----------



## slmi2014

acm1134 said:


> Authentic (:





Patlynn42 said:


> It looks authentic to me.



Thank you both!


----------



## Sueshi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-MK-MIC...705?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e21fe181

Thank you.


----------



## minami

Hi ladies, have you bought from rfrcorp?


----------



## Patlynn42

Sueshi said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-MK-MIC...705?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e21fe181
> 
> Thank you.



Yep, looks authentic to me.


----------



## Yenice

hi girls! 
I saw a pale pink Mk medium selma messenger from the online bag seller and wanted to have it very much,but I wonder is it the authentic MK or not because another seller told me that MK don't have any pale pink medium selma messenger bag , they only got the neon pink and fuchsia .... 
here is the pic i took from the online bag seller!
s28.postimg.org/4drkwbmwp/564747_636985626371398_375533596_n_2.jpg
Do MK has this color of medium selma messenger bag?


----------



## jclaybo

loewejess said:


> Thanks for ur reply. Anyway I have it authenticated.  It's authentic


where did you have it authenticated? This is the jet set tote right? the picture that shows the inside zipper marking is off, the space between the zipper connecting to the bag is too wide.


----------



## loewejess

jclaybo said:


> where did you have it authenticated? This is the jet set tote right? the picture that shows the inside zipper marking is off, the space between the zipper connecting to the bag is too wide.



Hi... I have it authenticated by missxtine via ebay (the one who has the guidelines on authentic vs fake mk bags)... this is the jet set macbook travel tote if im mot mistaken... i know right ... the space between the zipper connecting to the bag is very wide... thats my doubt too ...oh my..now im anxious ! I bought from an online seller via facebook !


----------



## JACQUELINE1990

Hi I'm new here and i need some help.
Could someone let me know if this is authentic?

http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/JACQUELINE0720/library/mk sutton?sort=3&page=1


----------



## k.matte

Hello


Does anyone know if this is authentic ?
What threw me off about this is I found most of the Lily bags handles were the classic beige as well as the logo chain was beige but this one seems to be dark brown.
Please help! I also don't know if this is a good price she is doing it for $100 I see them a lot go onto kijiji I am assuming they are just going out of style


----------



## Patlynn42

k.matte said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is authentic ?
> What threw me off about this is I found most of the Lily bags handles were the classic beige as well as the logo chain was beige but this one seems to be dark brown.
> Please help! I also don't know if this is a good price she is doing it for $100 I see them a lot go onto kijiji I am assuming they are just going out of style




I had the Lily in medium and the handles were beige, these ones definitely look darker, it may still be authentic, maybe an older or newer version??


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> I had the Lily in medium and the handles were beige, these ones definitely look darker, it may still be authentic, maybe an older or newer version??




Oh, as far as the price, I think it's fair.


----------



## Vintage Jools

Hello Everyone, I recently acquired a few designer bags from a house clean out and none had receipts, dust bags, etc. I know next-to-nothing about designer bags so I'm hoping you can help me in authenticating some of them.
Is this an authentic MK bag and if so, does it have a name ?


----------



## Vintage Jools

Here's the interior


----------



## sofiacharlottaa

Hey guys! This is photos of a mk bag I'm going to buy next week from the current owner. Do you think it's real? 

Quick answers would be awesome!


----------



## Sueshi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...286?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e206d99e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2338ed53e4

Auth? Thank you again!


----------



## sandeepk7

http://www.districtsf.com/mk1.html 

is this a trusted website?


----------



## biors

sandeepk7 said:


> http://www.districtsf.com/mk1.html
> 
> is this a trusted website?


nope, it's fake


----------



## biors

Sueshi said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...286?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e206d99e
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2338ed53e4
> 
> Auth? Thank you again!


Both look authentic to me


----------



## loewejess

loewejess said:


> Thanks for ur reply. Anyway I have it authenticated.  It's authentic



I asked the seller bout the wide gap prob between the zipper connecting to the side of the bag... the seller told me that it depends on which year/batch the MK Jet Set was made...
I'm still doubtful... I'm so restless thinking bout I might have bought a fake bag ...


----------



## acm1134

loewejess said:


> I asked the seller bout the wide gap prob between the zipper connecting to the side of the bag... the seller told me that it depends on which year/batch the MK Jet Set was made...
> I'm still doubtful... I'm so restless thinking bout I might have bought a fake bag ...




That's odd. Also that it's wrapped in plastic is a red flag


----------



## MrsMuffin

I have an eye on this. What do you think, is it authentic?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/121318908850?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## acm1134

MrsMuffin said:


> I have an eye on this. What do you think, is it authentic?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121318908850?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Looks authentic to me ! Good luck !(:


----------



## loewejess

acm1134 said:


> That's odd. Also that it's wrapped in plastic is a red flag



yeah... when i got the bag, the handles are wrapped with plastic but the buckles are wrapped with tissue paper kinda stuff... but the care card looks real, the dustbag looks real... I'm dying for authentication now...


----------



## Staramber69

Just bought this on eBay and I don't want to get had.

Is it real?

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=111324358223


----------



## acm1134

Staramber69 said:


> Just bought this on eBay and I don't want to get had.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it real?
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=111324358223




Authentic


----------



## AuntJulie

sandeepk7 said:


> http://www.districtsf.com/mk1.html
> 
> is this a trusted website?



So, so fake.


----------



## flabbymel

Yenice said:


> hi girls!
> I saw a pale pink Mk medium selma messenger from the online bag seller and wanted to have it very much,but I wonder is it the authentic MK or not because another seller told me that MK don't have any pale pink medium selma messenger bag , they only got the neon pink and fuchsia ....
> here is the pic i took from the online bag seller!
> s28.postimg.org/4drkwbmwp/564747_636985626371398_375533596_n_2.jpg
> Do MK has this color of medium selma messenger bag?


Fake


----------



## flabbymel

k.matte said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is authentic ?
> What threw me off about this is I found most of the Lily bags handles were the classic beige as well as the logo chain was beige but this one seems to be dark brown.
> Please help! I also don't know if this is a good price she is doing it for $100 I see them a lot go onto kijiji I am assuming they are just going out of style


authentic.
their monogram always have 2 leather color version, beige and the one that you have


----------



## flabbymel

Vintage Jools said:


> Here's the interior


authentic


----------



## flabbymel

sofiacharlottaa said:


> Hey guys! This is photos of a mk bag I'm going to buy next week from the current owner. Do you think it's real?
> 
> Quick answers would be awesome!


looks good


----------



## Vintage Jools

Any thoughts on the bag I posted ?
ANY help would be appreciated.


----------



## Patlynn42

Vintage Jools said:


> Any thoughts on the bag I posted ?
> 
> ANY help would be appreciated.




Flabby Mel answered you, said it was authentic!  It's a cute purse.


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> Flabby Mel answered you, said it was authentic!  It's a cute purse.




Correction, said it "looks good" &#128522;


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> Correction, said it "looks good" &#128522;




Goodness, gracious, I can't get anything right, Flabbymel did comment authentic on yours.  LOL, going back to my own world now!


----------



## Vintage Jools

I must have missed her response, thanks so much ! Did it originally have a charm and does anyone know the name ?
Thanks again !


----------



## Patlynn42

Vintage Jools said:


> I must have missed her response, thanks so much ! Did it originally have a charm and does anyone know the name ?
> Thanks again !




You're Welcome!  I'm not sure about the name or charm, hope someone can help you out!


----------



## vhelya

dik143 said:


> View attachment 2572535
> View attachment 2572536
> View attachment 2572538
> View attachment 2572540
> 
> Here i took more photos of the bag. The owner told me he have it priced at the mk store so i assumed it was original but then i just notice that mine dont have a protective metal feet so im really confused. Thanks for your reply.



I recently learnt about the code of MK bag tag and sorry to say, the bag has a wrong code. Most likely wrong code will be only found in non-authentic bag.


----------



## linalovescoco

Hey I've just purchased a new Michael Kors bag, and it all looks really good and all but I can't seem to find an item id number underneath the label inner tag.... I really want to know if its a fake or not, please help me. I hope the attached photos will help.

Thanks so much!


----------



## khaytrina

linalovescoco said:


> Hey I've just purchased a new Michael Kors bag, and it all looks really good and all but I can't seem to find an item id number underneath the label inner tag.... I really want to know if its a fake or not, please help me. I hope the attached photos will help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!




IMO this is authentic. Michael Kors doesnt have any item id number on tags as far as I know. 



_fashions fade,style is eternal.


----------



## purdy_femme

do u have a pic of the whole bag? it looks like a selma but tag say jet set travel?


----------



## purdy_femme

linalovescoco said:


> Hey I've just purchased a new Michael Kors bag, and it all looks really good and all but I can't seem to find an item id number underneath the label inner tag.... I really want to know if its a fake or not, please help me. I hope the attached photos will help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!




do u have a pic of the whole bag? it looks like a selma but tag says jet set travel?


----------



## khaytrina

purdy_femme said:


> do u have a pic of the whole bag? it looks like a selma but tag says jet set travel?




It could probably be that they just replaced the tag so they can say that its brand new cause they lost the original one? It happens though. 


_fashions fade,style is eternal.


----------



## vhelya

purdy_femme said:


> do u have a pic of the whole bag? it looks like a selma but tag says jet set travel?



I bet the bag is the travel jet set large satchel not the travel jet set tote.
In my opinion, everything is good. Inner tag code number match with the price tag and the description is written satchel.


----------



## purdy_femme

vhelya said:


> I bet the bag is the travel jet set large satchel not the travel jet set tote.
> In my opinion, everything is good. Inner tag code number match with the price tag and the description is written satchel.




i think u are right. this is the jet set travel large satchel.

everything seems ok except for the inner tag beside the clear tab (where it says made in ...) normally, it's just the clear tab. not with the white tag with the code. im not sure though. maybe someone else can confirm if this is also seen in other bags?


----------



## linalovescoco

purdy_femme said:


> do u have a pic of the whole bag? it looks like a selma but tag says jet set travel?


YEs I have i can attach it  i was more concerned about the details while making pictures than the bag shape itself but here it is! Thank you girls you are the best!


----------



## linalovescoco

khaytrina said:


> IMO this is authentic. Michael Kors doesnt have any item id number on tags as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> _fashions fade,style is eternal.


okay thanks so much, since I'm shopping in a questionable country I just want to be sure, sometimes i get confused which brand has the id numbers which doesn't. The other day Ive bought vintage Burberrys bag, and it had the item id   And then some don't  thanks anyway !


----------



## linalovescoco

purdy_femme said:


> i think u are right. this is the jet set travel large satchel.
> 
> everything seems ok except for the inner tag beside the clear tab (where it says made in ...) normally, it's just the clear tab. not with the white tag with the code. im not sure though. maybe someone else can confirm if this is also seen in other bags?


I've seen the bag online on MK page and it said its jet set tote... I didn't really look into it, the price was the same  I dont care much for the precise name I liked the bag and I've purchased it, all I am concerned about is authenticity! But thanks so much for getting in detail about it !


----------



## cc100plus

MK has added the style no. label after Sept 2013. This is from my own observation gathered from the bags I own and from the stores as well.


----------



## cc100plus

View attachment 2586029

	

		
			
		

		
	
Hi ladies.

does anyone know if MK ever manufacture this jet set tote with a zipper with the style no. 30S4GTVT2L. i cant seem to find it in any USA website at all thus i am doubting its authenticity. thank you!


----------



## sgracet02

Hi I was wondering if y'all could authenticate this Selma. I've been looking for a selma medium and its on craigslist..Thanks.


----------



## Patlynn42

sgracet02 said:


> Hi I was wondering if y'all could authenticate this Selma. I've been looking for a selma medium and its on craigslist..Thanks.



It looks good to me!


----------



## Patlynn42

cc100plus said:


> View attachment 2586029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> does anyone know if MK ever manufacture this jet set tote with a zipper with the style no. 30S4GTVT2L. i cant seem to find it in any USA website at all thus i am doubting its authenticity. thank you!



If you put that number in your Internet search engine, it brings up several sites with this bag.  I think it's authentic, but check it out! &#128521;


----------



## amv167

Does anyone know if this bag is authentic?  Also I have a historically difficult time getting links to work on this forum so it might take me a couple tries...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-TRIPLE-ZIP-CROSSBODY-NAVY-LEATHER-MESSENGER-198-NWT-BEDFORD-GUSSET-/141259859859?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e3be6793

It looks kind of like the bedford gusset crossbody but the zippers are different, nameplate is different, etc.  I can't find this version online anywhere, but there are about 20 or so on ebay that are this style.

Thanks!


----------



## CaliChic

Hi ladies and gents, im new and I just wanted to kno your guys' opinion about this mk studded selma medium in dark dune's authenticity. I bought it on poshmark and is on its way here  thank you guys so much


----------



## Patlynn42

CaliChic said:


> Hi ladies and gents, im new and I just wanted to kno your guys' opinion about this mk studded selma medium in dark dune's authenticity. I bought it on poshmark and is on its way here  thank you guys so much
> 
> View attachment 2587169
> 
> View attachment 2587170
> 
> View attachment 2587171
> 
> View attachment 2587172
> 
> View attachment 2587173



Looks good!


----------



## CaliChic

Patlynn42 said:


> Looks good!



Thanks!


----------



## bargainhunt

Hi, would anyone help me authenticate this Michael Kors key fob? Looks assuring and many have been sold.

Name: Michael Kors Rose Gold Key Fob
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201007045268
Seller: whoa2go5

Also, does anyone know if Michael Kors bag & accessories hardware (including this key fob) are gold-plated like in Kate Spade & Tory Burch? 
Thank you!


----------



## jclaybo

amv167 said:


> Does anyone know if this bag is authentic?  Also I have a historically difficult time getting links to work on this forum so it might take me a couple tries...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-TRIPLE-ZIP-CROSSBODY-NAVY-LEATHER-MESSENGER-198-NWT-BEDFORD-GUSSET-/141259859859?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e3be6793
> 
> It looks kind of like the bedford gusset crossbody but the zippers are different, nameplate is different, etc.  I can't find this version online anywhere, but there are about 20 or so on ebay that are this style.
> 
> Thanks!


the lining is throwing me off, the inside is supposed to be 'MK" logo in a circle. The lining on this one is "Michael Kors" which is weird because this bag isnt a Michael Kors bag its a "Michael Michael Kors" bag indicative of the street line as opposed to the premier Michael Kors line. So IMHO I do not believe this bag to be authentic. HOWEVER that name plate is found on alot of the outlet bags, so with that being said this bag is mostly likely one of the outlet bags. The dimensions are a little off in comparison to the MK boutique version of the bag but I guess it would be comepletely your choice on if you wanted to go with the outlet bag or the boutique version of the bag. Both are very nice and are similar to the Celine trio bag which Michael helped in launching while at Celine


----------



## PantherBits

Hello everyone! I was hoping that someone might be able to verify the authenticity of this MK bag? I believe it is a Fulton Python Embossed Hobo? Or something like that. 

Thank you!


----------



## loewejess

Hi guys... os this correct ? Or the AV code is always made in vietnam n not china ??? Thanks


----------



## CaliChic

loewejess said:


> Hi guys... os this correct ? Or the AV code is always made in vietnam n not china ??? Thanks



Mines says made in vietnam :/ but im not sure if others do say made in china.


----------



## Patlynn42

jclaybo said:


> the lining is throwing me off, the inside is supposed to be 'MK" logo in a circle. The lining on this one is "Michael Kors" which is weird because this bag isnt a Michael Kors bag its a "Michael Michael Kors" bag indicative of the street line as opposed to the premier Michael Kors line. So IMHO I do not believe this bag to be authentic. HOWEVER that name plate is found on alot of the outlet bags, so with that being said this bag is mostly likely one of the outlet bags. The dimensions are a little off in comparison to the MK boutique version of the bag but I guess it would be comepletely your choice on if you wanted to go with the outlet bag or the boutique version of the bag. Both are very nice and are similar to the Celine trio bag which Michael helped in launching while at Celine




The outlet bags do have Michael Kors on the lining opposed to the MK with a circle.  None of the bags ever have "Michael Michael Kors" anywhere on the bag, just on the price tag.  It probably was on sale at the outlet and a lot of people bought it to resell, that's probably why there are so many up for sale. It is authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> The outlet bags do have Michael Kors on the lining opposed to the MK with a circle.  None of the bags ever have "Michael Michael Kors" anywhere on the bag, just on the price tag.  It probably was on sale at the outlet and a lot of people bought it to resell, that's probably why there are so many up for sale. It is authentic in my opinion.




I stand corrected the leather tag on the inside of the bag does have Michael in large print and then underneath Michael Kors, correcting myself because I said the bags don't specify "Michael Michael Kors" anywhere in the bag except the price tag, I was wrong about that, sorry!


----------



## jclaybo

Patlynn42 said:


> The outlet bags do have Michael Kors on the lining opposed to the MK with a circle.  None of the bags ever have "Michael Michael Kors" anywhere on the bag, just on the price tag.  It probably was on sale at the outlet and a lot of people bought it to resell, that's probably why there are so many up for sale. It is authentic in my opinion.


yeah upon 1st reviewing it I would say not authentic, but when I looked closer and compared it with the Bedfords being sold on the website its clear its moreso a lower quality version of the Bedford but still authentic, ie-outlet version


----------



## CaliChic

loewejess said:


> Hi guys... os this correct ? Or the AV code is always made in vietnam n not china ??? Thanks



Just found out that yes, some says vietnam and some do say china


----------



## loewejess

CaliChic said:


> Just found out that yes, some says vietnam and some do say china



Thanks alot CaliChic... u cleared my doubt about that tag. Now im sure mine is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## amv167

jclaybo said:


> yeah upon 1st reviewing it I would say not authentic, but when I looked closer and compared it with the Bedfords being sold on the website its clear its moreso a lower quality version of the Bedford but still authentic, ie-outlet version


Thanks everyone!  My desire for a celine trio (which I absolutely cannot afford!) is what drew me to the bag.  The outlet explanation makes sense and explains why I can't find it online.


----------



## CaliChic

loewejess said:


> Thanks alot CaliChic... u cleared my doubt about that tag. Now im sure mine is authentic. Thanks!



Np  i just got a pre-owned mk selma studded and it says indonesia.


----------



## CaliChic

So I just got my: 
Mk studded selma med in dark dune in the mail. 

I know that it is authentic but in the pit of my little ol heart, i kind of have doubt and I just need reassurance. I have the reg plain med selma and compared them.  The only diff was the stitching inside the wing where it meets the zipper part and the thickness of the bottom part of the purse. The mk logo on the front is crooked and the gold studs are kind of wareing off on the points. Pls pls lmk what your guy's thoughts are if you your self own a studded selma.


----------



## flabbymel

loewejess said:


> Hi guys... os this correct ? Or the AV code is always made in vietnam n not china ??? Thanks


Nothing wrong about Made in China, as they do have code with AV and made in China though.


----------



## flabbymel

jclaybo said:


> the lining is throwing me off, the inside is supposed to be 'MK" logo in a circle. The lining on this one is "Michael Kors" which is weird because this bag isnt a Michael Kors bag its a "Michael Michael Kors" bag indicative of the street line as opposed to the premier Michael Kors line. So IMHO I do not believe this bag to be authentic. HOWEVER that name plate is found on alot of the outlet bags, so with that being said this bag is mostly likely one of the outlet bags. The dimensions are a little off in comparison to the MK boutique version of the bag but I guess it would be comepletely your choice on if you wanted to go with the outlet bag or the boutique version of the bag. Both are very nice and are similar to the Celine trio bag which Michael helped in launching while at Celine


If the lining is the Michael Kors wording and not with the MK initial in circle, it means it's an outlet version.
Outlet version lining is in wording , whereas boutique version is in MK initial in the circle 
Hope this helps


----------



## jclaybo

flabbymel said:


> If the lining is the Michael Kors wording and not with the MK initial in circle, it means it's an outlet version.
> Outlet version lining is in wording , whereas boutique version is in MK initial in the circle
> Hope this helps




Yes thanks I was somewhat aware or that but confusion was the label name since technically it's MMK but it's authentic just outlet version


----------



## k.matte

hey everyone


I was wondering if someone can help me out to authenticate this Selma. Its on a local selling website and she is selling the wallet and purse for $180 or just the purse for $150. Now I don't know If this is a good deal but before anyone answers I am in Canada so we do not get cheap mk bags! Please help me authenticate this bag as well I am not too familiar with this style but I love it!


----------



## acm1134

k.matte said:


> hey everyone
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone can help me out to authenticate this Selma. Its on a local selling website and she is selling the wallet and purse for $180 or just the purse for $150. Now I don't know If this is a good deal but before anyone answers I am in Canada so we do not get cheap mk bags! Please help me authenticate this bag as well I am not too familiar with this style but I love it!


Looks authentic to me !


----------



## loewejess

flabbymel said:


> Nothing wrong about Made in China, as they do have code with AV and made in China though.



Thanks flabbymel ...


----------



## vhelya

flabbymel said:


> Nothing wrong about Made in China, as they do have code with AV and made in China though.



Are you sure that those bags made in China with code AV are authentic? Where did u learn from about the code?


----------



## loewejess

vhelya said:


> Are you sure that those bags made in China with code AV are authentic? Where did u learn from about the code?



Oops vhelya... r u saying that made in china with the AV code is not authentic ??? Nw im scared =( I have 2 mk bags that I bought in the mk boutique itself says made in china with the code of AP n AQ... then I bought this other one from an online seller claiming its authentic but the code is AV made in china... thats y im in doubt... because I saw most girls here posted the AV code r mostly made in Vietnam ... oh my!


----------



## linalovescoco

loewejess said:


> Oops vhelya... r u saying that made in china with the AV code is not authentic ??? Nw im scared =( I have 2 mk bags that I bought in the mk boutique itself says made in china with the code of AP n AQ... then I bought this other one from an online seller claiming its authentic but the code is AV made in china... thats y im in doubt... because I saw most girls here posted the AV code r mostly made in Vietnam ... oh my!


I have an MK jet set navy bag that's made in Vietnam and the girls here said it's authentic, plus I've bought it in an MK store. I think it really depends. I mean they make iPods in China, because of the cheap labor even though it's designed in California so... I wouldn't worry about it too much, just because they make them in China.


----------



## Karrahkds

This is my first MK bag and I've done a lot of research and I do believe this is authentic. Please help (just to make sure)


----------



## bags_clothes

Hi all, 
I am going to order my first ever MK selma from this seller on FB below. She says all her MK bags are factory rejects/over produced products (?) hence there might be minor differences compared to the boutique pieces. Pls help me go through her products and let me know if its genuine. Thanks! 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.152226278307171.1073741842.147067645489701&type=3


----------



## CaliChic

bags_clothes said:


> Hi all,
> I am going to order my first ever MK selma from this seller on FB below. She says all her MK bags are factory rejects/over produced products (?) hence there might be minor differences compared to the boutique pieces. Pls help me go through her products and let me know if its genuine. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.152226278307171.1073741842.147067645489701&type=3



Imo I think these are counterfeit. Idk, there's not enough details but i'll let the other ladies chime in


----------



## purdy_femme

CaliChic said:


> Imo I think these are counterfeit. Idk, there's not enough details but i'll let the other ladies chime in


agree. seems not authentic.


----------



## Cahlee

purdy_femme said:


> agree. seems not authentic.




Yeah, I wouldn't trust it. Just the story she has sounds really sketchy. I wouldn't trust it, no matter what she tells you. Sounds like she's just setting you up so you don't question the differences.


----------



## flabbymel

k.matte said:


> hey everyone
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone can help me out to authenticate this Selma. Its on a local selling website and she is selling the wallet and purse for $180 or just the purse for $150. Now I don't know If this is a good deal but before anyone answers I am in Canada so we do not get cheap mk bags! Please help me authenticate this bag as well I am not too familiar with this style but I love it!


authentic


----------



## flabbymel

linalovescoco said:


> I have an MK jet set navy bag that's made in Vietnam and the girls here said it's authentic, plus I've bought it in an MK store. I think it really depends. I mean they make iPods in China, because of the cheap labor even though it's designed in California so... I wouldn't worry about it too much, just because they make them in China.


Agreed. At the moment, MK's bags does made in China, Vietnam, Indonesia (in Asia) There are lots of other luxury brand item that made in China / Asia too. That doesn't mean if the bag was made in 'asia' ,esp china means it's bad / fake. Even Burberry (nova series if not mistaken), Furla, MBMJ, etc does have bags made in china, not all, but certain series. 
Of cos there are fakes too, just need to very careful. 
Otherwise purchasing from local boutique is much more 'safer'


----------



## flabbymel

Karrahkds said:


> View attachment 2590926
> View attachment 2590927
> View attachment 2590928
> 
> 
> This is my first MK bag and I've done a lot of research and I do believe this is authentic. Please help (just to make sure)


authentic


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> Oops vhelya... r u saying that made in china with the AV code is not authentic ??? Nw im scared =( I have 2 mk bags that I bought in the mk boutique itself says made in china with the code of AP n AQ... then I bought this other one from an online seller claiming its authentic but the code is AV made in china... thats y im in doubt... because I saw most girls here posted the AV code r mostly made in Vietnam ... oh my!



That's what I'm afraid of coz what I understand, the code is specific and although I might be wrong, I think if AV is already belong to Vietnam, it might not be used for the code which is made in China. Probably to be sure, you may need to come down to the MK store to find a nice SA who can help u to identify the code


----------



## AuntJulie

k.matte said:


> hey everyone
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone can help me out to authenticate this Selma. Its on a local selling website and she is selling the wallet and purse for $180 or just the purse for $150. Now I don't know If this is a good deal but before anyone answers I am in Canada so we do not get cheap mk bags! Please help me authenticate this bag as well I am not too familiar with this style but I love it!



I agree....it's real and its real pretty.


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you please help me?


----------



## AuntJulie

bags_clothes said:


> Hi all,
> I am going to order my first ever MK selma from this seller on FB below. She says all her MK bags are factory rejects/over produced products (?) hence there might be minor differences compared to the boutique pieces. Pls help me go through her products and let me know if its genuine. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.152226278307171.1073741842.147067645489701&type=3



I looked at some of the photos. There's one with some Selma messengers and those for sure are fake. Therefore, you have to assume everything she sells is fake.


----------



## bags_clothes

Thank you ppl! I was about to transfer her $250 for a medium satchel and I luckily saw this forum! $250 is no small amount ! Thanks for saving me....


----------



## bags_clothes

Thanks a lot, Auntie Julie


----------



## AuntJulie

bags_clothes said:


> Thanks a lot, Auntie Julie




Phew!  Glad you didn't give her any cash!

Wait for the sales in retail stores. You will be amazed at the deals you can get!  Macys friends and family event starts officially on the 30th I believe.


----------



## Karrahkds

flabbymel said:


> authentic




Thank you!


----------



## loewejess

vhelya said:


> That's what I'm afraid of coz what I understand, the code is specific and although I might be wrong, I think if AV is already belong to Vietnam, it might not be used for the code which is made in China. Probably to be sure, you may need to come down to the MK store to find a nice SA who can help u to identify the code



Sure do. I will call the MK boutique to clarify this code stuff because this made me so confused. Anyway, thank you vhelya ...


----------



## loewejess

linalovescoco said:


> I have an MK jet set navy bag that's made in Vietnam and the girls here said it's authentic, plus I've bought it in an MK store. I think it really depends. I mean they make iPods in China, because of the cheap labor even though it's designed in California so... I wouldn't worry about it too much, just because they make them in China.



Hi linalovescoco... thanks for paying attention to my post. I know MK's bags are made in China. I'm concerned about the code, not the country.


----------



## loewejess

flabbymel said:


> Agreed. At the moment, MK's bags does made in China, Vietnam, Indonesia (in Asia) There are lots of other luxury brand item that made in China / Asia too. That doesn't mean if the bag was made in 'asia' ,esp china means it's bad / fake. Even Burberry (nova series if not mistaken), Furla, MBMJ, etc does have bags made in china, not all, but certain series.
> Of cos there are fakes too, just need to very careful.
> Otherwise purchasing from local boutique is much more 'safer'



Hi flabbymel... still, im concerned about the code.. not the country the bag was made. Haha I bought my other bags in boutique. Guess I will practice to buy more MK's bag in boitique as well. Anyway, thank u!


----------



## CaliChic

loewejess said:


> Sure do. I will call the MK boutique to clarify this code stuff because this made me so confused. Anyway, thank you vhelya ...



Let us kno what they say, im quite curious myself! Thanks.


----------



## cc100plus

Patlynn42 said:


> If you put that number in your Internet search engine, it brings up several sites with this bag.  I think it's authentic, but check it out! &#128521;



i tried that, but it didnt show any usa website. thats why i am wondering its authenticity. ty regardless.


----------



## cc100plus

loewejess said:


> Oops vhelya... r u saying that made in china with the AV code is not authentic ??? Nw im scared =( I have 2 mk bags that I bought in the mk boutique itself says made in china with the code of AP n AQ... then I bought this other one from an online seller claiming its authentic but the code is AV made in china... thats y im in doubt... because I saw most girls here posted the AV code r mostly made in Vietnam ... oh my!




hi there, i am really curious about the bags you said you bought in a mk boutique that have AP & AQ labels. would you kindly show us the bag with the paper tag and the labels. were you referring to a real mk boutique or a third party store.

btw, from my own personal observation of mk bags either from my personal mk bags that i bought from mk usa outlet or from macys. i strongly believe that your bag that has AV and says made in china is a counterfeit.


----------



## mklover123

bought this Selma Medium Messenger on Poshmark and not sure if it's authentic or not because of the lining? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























thanks in advance


----------



## CaliChic

mklover123 said:


> bought this Selma Medium Messenger on Poshmark and not sure if it's authentic or not because of the lining?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance



Looks legit to me  the lining is also the correct lining  i have the studded version and i love it!


----------



## mklover123

CaliChic said:


> Looks legit to me  the lining is also the correct lining  i have the studded version and i love it!



I thought black bags have black lining?


----------



## CaliChic

mklover123 said:


> I thought black bags have black lining?



Omg yes so srry. I have a dark dune and the inside looks like that lol! Yes i just checked youtube vids of people reviewing and revealing their blk selma messengers and it does have the blk lining.


----------



## mklover123

CaliChic said:


> Omg yes so srry. I have a dark dune and the inside looks like that lol! Yes i just checked youtube vids of people reviewing and revealing their blk selma messengers and it does have the blk lining.



It's okay! I was too impatient to get it authenticated first before buying and now I'm worried :/


----------



## loewejess

CaliChic said:


> Let us kno what they say, im quite curious myself! Thanks.



Hi CaliChic... I called the MK boutique at Pavillion, Malaysia... the SA told me that it's the same... she meant AV code is made in china too. Not just for vietnam... I also brought the bag for authentication the other day ... the SA said it is authentic... I didnt ask about the code then.


----------



## loewejess

cc100plus said:


> hi there, i am really curious about the bags you said you bought in a mk boutique that have AP & AQ labels. would you kindly show us the bag with the paper tag and the labels. were you referring to a real mk boutique or a third party store.
> 
> btw, from my own personal observation of mk bags either from my personal mk bags that i bought from mk usa outlet or from macys. i strongly believe that your bag that has AV and says made in china is a counterfeit.



Hi cc100plus. Thanks for ur attention to my post... I bought the bag with AQ n AP codes from the real MK boutique... not a 3rd party store...thats why im not worried bout them (I mean the AP n AQ code bags). I bought this made in china with AV code with an online seller who is a shopper in the states. I was very curious bout the code because I read alot of made in vietnam with the AV code. Btw.. as I replied to Calichic... I had it authenticated at the MK boutique and the SA said the code are same throughout every bag and that my bag is authentic. I learnt my lesson. I will buy every MK bag from the boutique from now onwards. Anyway thanks cc100plus.


----------



## CaliChic

loewejess said:


> Hi CaliChic... I called the MK boutique at Pavillion, Malaysia... the SA told me that it's the same... she meant AV code is made in china too. Not just for vietnam... I also brought the bag for authentication the other day ... the SA said it is authentic... I didnt ask about the code then.



Yay! Thanks!


----------



## loewejess

CaliChic said:


> Yay! Thanks!



Ur welcome =)


----------



## cc100plus

loewejess said:


> Hi cc100plus. Thanks for ur attention to my post... I bought the bag with AQ n AP codes from the real MK boutique... not a 3rd party store...thats why im not worried bout them (I mean the AP n AQ code bags). I bought this made in china with AV code with an online seller who is a shopper in the states. I was very curious bout the code because I read alot of made in vietnam with the AV code. Btw.. as I replied to Calichic... I had it authenticated at the MK boutique and the SA said the code are same throughout every bag and that my bag is authentic. I learnt my lesson. I will buy every MK bag from the boutique from now onwards. Anyway thanks cc100plus.



thats really interesting. but i am not buying it though. anyway good luck.


----------



## minami

Help ladies??! TIA










Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## minami

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jojon21

minami said:


> Help ladies??! TIA
> 
> View attachment 2592851
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592852
> View attachment 2592855
> View attachment 2592858
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





minami said:


> View attachment 2592865
> View attachment 2592867
> View attachment 2592868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Authentic!


----------



## minami

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## k.matte

Hello


I know this isn't a bag but I was wondering if any of you ladies could help me authenticate this watch !?!?! The lady said she will sell it to me for $90 CAD but something seems to good to be true but I don't know much about their watches so I wanted to see if someone could help me


----------



## jojon21

k.matte said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> I know this isn't a bag but I was wondering if any of you ladies could help me authenticate this watch !?!?! The lady said she will sell it to me for $90 CAD but something seems to good to be true but I don't know much about their watches so I wanted to see if someone could help me



Yes, that is an authentic Runway watch.


----------



## katherine64

Can someone help me authenticate this? Thx


----------



## acm1134

katherine64 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this? Thx




It looks authentic


----------



## vhelya

katherine64 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this? Thx




100% Fake..There is never any stitching along the middle part of the bottom lining of all authentic selma bags


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> 100% Fake..There is never any stitching along the middle part of the bottom lining of all authentic selma bags



It's really hard to tell if there's stitching down the middle of the bottom of the bag in this picture. 

If its true, then yes, I would agree with you that it's fake. If not, then it's authentic.


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> It's really hard to tell if there's stitching down the middle of the bottom of the bag in this picture.
> 
> If its true, then yes, I would agree with you that it's fake. If not, then it's authentic.



Maybe the red marking I put in the pic can make it clearer..I notice nowadays, the high grade fake selmas are everywhere in the market so it's very important not to miss out the slightest details. I've ever bought the high grade fake, everything is just hard to differentiate from the authentic one and just knowing it after few months using the bag as it developed some problems in which authentic one doesn't.


----------



## Monile

Can someone help me authenticate this? Its very imortant for me.Thx


----------



## vhelya

Monile said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this? Its very imortant for me.Thx



Sorry, 
Bad lining, wrong stitching, bad structure


----------



## Monile

vhelya said:


> Sorry,
> Bad lining, wrong stitching, bad structure


Oh no, are you sure ? Is it fake?


----------



## jazzyj1021

Yeah the structure looks off and the tag is nothing like a authentic one.


----------



## vhelya

Monile said:


> Oh no, are you sure ? Is it fake?



I've mentioned the reason so I'm 1000000000% sure.
You might double confirm by going to MK boutique and compare your bag, that's the best way but please pay attention to the slightest details.
Your bag doesn't have a good shape and the lining is bad as it has wrong stitching on the lining shown in your pic.


----------



## Monile

vhelya said:


> I've mentioned the reason so I'm 1000000000% sure.
> You might double confirm by going to MK boutique and compare your bag, that's the best way but please pay attention to the slightest details.
> Your bag doesn't have a good shape and the lining is bad as it has wrong stitching on the lining shown in your pic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## ychun_

Hey guys! Is it alright to post MK shoes for you guys to authenticate here?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151287249868&fromMakeTrack=true

http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=622659


----------



## Patlynn42

Monile said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this? Its very imortant for me.Thx



My opinion is different, other than the tag, which I've never seen before, the bag looks authentic to me, so maybe as was suggested, take it to an MK store or a department store that sells MK and compare.  I have seen Selma's that have some misshape to them, so it's hard to tell that way sometimes.  The tag though, that's a different story, never saw that one.


----------



## vhelya

Patlynn42 said:


> My opinion is different, other than the tag, which I've never seen before, the bag looks authentic to me, so maybe as was suggested, take it to an MK store or a department store that sells MK and compare.  I have seen Selma's that have some misshape to them, so it's hard to tell that way sometimes.  The tag though, that's a different story, never saw that one.



Sadly, the bag is not only misshaped but has a wrong stitching in the lining. I trust a selma lover will agree with my opinion but I won't tell why I said the stitching is wrong as the faker may also join this thread. The owner of the bag may just confirm it by go to boutique and compare the bag. The authentic one will never be wrong.
If people didn't pay attention on the slightest details which is gone wrong, it seems like all high grade fake will always be mistakenly judged as authentic.


----------



## Patlynn42

vhelya said:


> Sadly, the bag is not only misshaped but has a wrong stitching in the lining. I trust a selma lover will agree with my opinion but I won't tell why I said the stitching is wrong as the faker may also join this thread. The owner of the bag may just confirm it by go to boutique and compare the bag. The authentic one will never be wrong.
> 
> If people didn't pay attention on the slightest details which is gone wrong, it seems like all high grade fake will always be mistakenly judged as authentic.




Well the fakes are getting really good now because the lining pattern looks authentic, I don't know about the stitching.  I'm not saying i don't believe you about the stitching, I just didn't look too closely on mine. It's late now so I don't want to get it out now to compare.


----------



## lovelystars

hey ladies.

I got 2 MK Hamilton bags from Nordstrom some time back and everything seems ok. mine is the new version where there's the magnetic flap closure. made in late 2013 And early 2014.

the thing is, I went to my local MK boutique store and saw that the magnetic closure, there are letters and numbers engraved on the magnetic button closure. but for mine, there are no letters or numbers at all.

please find attached for pictures. any advise is greatly appreciated!












Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vhelya

lovelystars said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> I got 2 MK Hamilton bags from Nordstrom some time back and everything seems ok. mine is the new version where there's the magnetic flap closure. made in late 2013 And early 2014.
> 
> the thing is, I went to my local MK boutique store and saw that the magnetic closure, there are letters and numbers engraved on the magnetic button closure. but for mine, there are no letters or numbers at all.
> 
> please find attached for pictures. any advise is greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 2595230
> View attachment 2595231
> View attachment 2595232
> View attachment 2595233
> View attachment 2595234
> View attachment 2595236
> View attachment 2595237
> View attachment 2595238
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Trus that Nordstrom is an authorized dealer of MK Bags like Macys, Bloomingdales and some other department stores. They will only sell authentic bags but if you have any concern about your bags, you may try to clarify with the SA from MK. Probably, the button things are affected by the batch production and where the country made in but this is my only assumption.
But besides the buttons, tags and everythings are good. Or if you're still inconvenient, you may contact Nordstrom CS to ask for return or exchange the bags. They are one of the stores with the best customer service ever.


----------



## lovelystars

vhelya said:


> Trus that Nordstrom is an authorized dealer of MK Bags like Macys, Bloomingdales and some other department stores. They will only sell authentic bags but if you have any concern about your bags, you may try to clarify with the SA from MK. Probably, the button things are affected by the batch production and where the country made in but this is my only assumption.
> 
> But besides the buttons, tags and everythings are good. Or if you're still inconvenient, you may contact Nordstrom CS to ask for return or exchange the bags. They are one of the stores with the best customer service ever.




thanks dear for your prompt reply!
I guess there shouldn't be anything for me to worry about ya. 
thank you!!


----------



## vhelya

lovelystars said:


> thanks dear for your prompt reply!
> I guess there shouldn't be anything for me to worry about ya.
> thank you!!



Cheers, enjoy the bags


----------



## Christa72720

vhelya said:


> Maybe the red marking I put in the pic can make it clearer..I notice nowadays, the high grade fake selmas are everywhere in the market so it's very important not to miss out the slightest details. I've ever bought the high grade fake, everything is just hard to differentiate from the authentic one and just knowing it after few months using the bag as it developed some problems in which authentic one doesn't.



One thing I've noticed on the high end fakes is they have more and thinner stitching under the handles. The authentics have thick and I believe about four stitches under the handles. Also check the shape of the zipper pull. Compare it to one in store and you will see. They also have a different smell. I know this first hand because unfortunately I bought one. I took it to the MK store and they can't authenticate, but they did let me compare it to the ones they had. It became very apparent mine was not the same, but only by very minor differences.


----------



## Christa72720

Monile said:


> Thank you very much!


One thing I've noticed on the high end fakes is they have more and thinner stitching under the handles. The authentics have thick and I believe about four stitches under the handles. Also check the shape of the zipper pull. Compare it to one in store and you will see. They also have a different smell. I know this first hand because unfortunately I bought one. I took it to the MK store and they can't authenticate, but they did let me compare it to the ones they had. It became very apparent mine was not the same, but only by very minor differences.


----------



## vhelya

Christa72720 said:


> One thing I've noticed on the high end fakes is they have more and thinner stitching under the handles. The authentics have thick and I believe about four stitches under the handles. Also check the shape of the zipper pull. Compare it to one in store and you will see. They also have a different smell. I know this first hand because unfortunately I bought one. I took it to the MK store and they can't authenticate, but they did let me compare it to the ones they had. It became very apparent mine was not the same, but only by very minor differences.



Thanks for sharing 

I totally agree. I have also experienced to buy a high grade replica selma..Since then I never bought from an unauthorized seller and try to learn slowly to pay attention in every details. It's indeed, the high grade replica and authentic has only very minor difference.
I also agree about the smell, the authentic one will have leather smell but this probably a bit difficult to do if there is nothing to compare or if we bought a preloved bag..


----------



## Monile

vhelya said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> I totally agree. I have also experienced to buy a high grade replica selma..Since then I never bought from an unauthorized seller and try to learn slowly to pay attention in every details. It's indeed, the high grade replica and authentic has only very minor difference.
> I also agree about the smell, the authentic one will have leather smell but this probably a bit difficult to do if there is nothing to compare or if we bought a preloved bag..


Thank you very much! I paid for it the same as the original, but tomorrow it captures. Unfortunately, the seller got it and did not have a clue that it is fake .. Thank you once again.


----------



## vhelya

Monile said:


> Thank you very much! I paid for it the same as the original, but tomorrow it captures. Unfortunately, the seller got it and did not have a clue that it is fake .. Thank you once again.


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Maybe the red marking I put in the pic can make it clearer..I notice nowadays, the high grade fake selmas are everywhere in the market so it's very important not to miss out the slightest details. I've ever bought the high grade fake, everything is just hard to differentiate from the authentic one and just knowing it after few months using the bag as it developed some problems in which authentic one doesn't.



I saw that seam and was inclined to agree with you, since I've never seen a seam down the middle of the bag, however I wasn't 100% positive because I thought maybe the angle of the pic was making me see things not there. Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> I've mentioned the reason so I'm 1000000000% sure.
> You might double confirm by going to MK boutique and compare your bag, that's the best way but please pay attention to the slightest details.
> Your bag doesn't have a good shape and the lining is bad as it has wrong stitching on the lining shown in your pic.



I just looked very closely at my gray Selma and you are 100% correct. I won't mention the reasons either, but suffice it to say, there are multiple obvious differences when you know what to look for.

ETA:  just caught another boo boo in the lining!  Good fake but its most definitely a fake!


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> I saw that seam and was inclined to agree with you, since I've never seen a seam down the middle of the bag, however I wasn't 100% positive because I thought maybe the angle of the pic was making me see things not there. Lol



Lol..There is another reason too why I'm 100% sure that the lining is indeed a mistake. Many ugly fake products are sold in her/his website although she put it as authentic items. I'm living in Singapore and I witnesses those high grade products in the market. Nowadays, it's so popular here because MK bags in boutique are quite expensive. People tried to shop online to look for a better deal but ended up shop at these high grade replicas from China. And the worst part is many sellers are claiming them as authentic reject which they got it direct from MK China factory and not from boutique thus their products will be imperfect but I myself do not believe such a thing after once I've experienced to buy a bag from one of those sellers. 
How good the replicas, the fake is still fake. The mistake will still be there but I really have to go through in every details. It's really like playing a game "Spot the difference"


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> I just looked very closely at my gray Selma and you are 100% correct. I won't mention the reasons either, but suffice it to say, there are multiple obvious differences when you know what to look for.
> 
> ETA:  just caught another boo boo in the lining!  Good fake but its most definitely a fake!



Lol..I know u're one of selma lover who is also joining the Selmas club in another thread..I love selma bags a lot and enjoying every bags posted in the Selma Club 
All selma lovers will easily catch the mistake


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Lol..I know u're one of selma lover who is also joining the Selmas club in another thread..I love selma bags a lot and enjoying every bags posted in the Selma Club
> All selma lovers will easily catch the mistake



I saw at least 5 differences!  It's amazing though how good these fakes are...it makes me wonder if the contracted manufacturer is pulling a fast one on MK!


----------



## Meag7

Anybody know older MK bags? I have a supposedly much older one so I can't find anything like it online to compare and then a lot of the stuff that would tip off on fake doesn't apply. Dust bag looks authentic. M in a square logo on all hardware, zippers etc, stitching straight, and all that, real leather etc. But I've never seen one like it. "Logo" print looks more like Ms not big MK. Brown and beige with the magnetic closure. Leather tag inside has the MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS very straight and clean.  Don't even know where to look? Any websites with older bags?


----------



## Patlynn42

Meag7 said:


> Anybody know older MK bags? I have a supposedly much older one so I can't find anything like it online to compare and then a lot of the stuff that would tip off on fake doesn't apply. Dust bag looks authentic. M in a square logo on all hardware, zippers etc, stitching straight, and all that, real leather etc. But I've never seen one like it. "Logo" print looks more like Ms not big MK. Brown and beige with the magnetic closure. Leather tag inside has the MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS very straight and clean.  Don't even know where to look? Any websites with older bags?



I don't know where to look, but the way you describe it, it does sound like a vintage piece.  I have seen them on Ebay.  It sound like it is legit.


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> I saw at least 5 differences!  It's amazing though how good these fakes are...it makes me wonder if the contracted manufacturer is pulling a fast one on MK!



Lol, I know you will know where the mistakes 
But never reveal it in this thread as fakers are always everywhere and I'm afraid they can correct their mistakes after reading the posts


----------



## Meag7

Thanks! It has the same pattern as the Glenbrook denim roll bag (which I love!) but is not the roll bag. Just wanted to try and find the name of it if I could. Will try and post pics later.


----------



## Meag7

Don't know if this is real or not, but this is the pattern. I have one that is larger with two exterior pockets on front. Anyone know roughly what years these are from? Again just trying to find out the name of the purse I have. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mic...796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1ba49d4c


----------



## ilysukixD

Medium Selma Color Block


----------



## ilysukixD




----------



## ashleycampbell4

How can I tell if my Michael Kors purse is real or fake?


----------



## biors

ilysukixD said:


>


authentic imo


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> Medium Selma Color Block



I have a bit different opinion. From the pics, I suspect that there are at least 2 mistakes on the bag which make me not 100% sure if the bag is authentic..But those mistakes maybe also caused by the angle of the pics and lighting


----------



## Sarah03

Hi!  I found this passport case on eBay, and was wondering if it is authentic. If so, I was also wondering if it was sold in MK FP stores or if it is an outlet item. I'd like to buy one, but not on eBay.  I'm very new to MK, so I definitely appreciate your help!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/291132625333?nav=SEARCH


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


>






vhelya said:


> I have a bit different opinion. From the pics, I suspect that there are at least 2 mistakes on the bag which make me not 100% sure if the bag is authentic..But those mistakes maybe also caused by the angle of the pics and lighting



But I think it's authentic, most likely 2 of the pics I saw aren't too clear. So far what I know there is no fake with the details as good as the above bag


----------



## vhelya

Sarah03 said:


> Hi!  I found this passport case on eBay, and was wondering if it is authentic. If so, I was also wondering if it was sold in MK FP stores or if it is an outlet item. I'd like to buy one, but not on eBay.  I'm very new to MK, so I definitely appreciate your help!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/291132625333?nav=SEARCH



The pics look like stocks photos so can't judge whether or not the seller is selling authentic piece.


----------



## Sarah03

vhelya said:


> The pics look like stocks photos so can't judge whether or not the seller is selling authentic piece.




Thanks for your reply. Here's a link to one with actual photos:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/171312245265?nav=SEARCH


----------



## flabbymel

ilysukixD said:


>


authentic


----------



## amv167

Ok, I just bought it so I hope it's authentic!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-by-Michael-Kors-Bedford-Turquoise-Gusset-Crossbody-Genuine-Leather-/171309499347?nma=true&si=6ipchH32gzTJuUsyrR%252FT%252BLL9dv4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thoughts?


----------



## AirJewels

Cxttf


----------



## Moyoo

Hi, I'm new to this board but I would like to know if this MK safiano leather JET SET tote bag is genuine, from what I've seen of this bag it doesn't have lining on the outer sides and doesn't have gold studs on he bottom the pockets should be flaps with one zipper and one just opened, however I'm by no means an expert so any help would be soo great!


----------



## MrsMuffin

I think it looks good, i love the color, perfect for summer! What would you say? Thanks for help
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161291351022


----------



## pol900

Please help authenticate this Selma messenger handbag, thank you in advance.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331174480182&alt=web


----------



## sgracet02

Please help me authenticate this Selma. Thank you so much


----------



## acm1134

sgracet02 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Selma. Thank you so much




Looks authentic !


----------



## AuntJulie

sgracet02 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Selma. Thank you so much



Real!


----------



## AuntJulie

MrsMuffin said:


> I think it looks good, i love the color, perfect for summer! What would you say? Thanks for help
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161291351022



It's very pretty. I'm just surprised a saffiano would be so slouchy though.


----------



## izzydxb

Hello ladies,

Would you be so kind to help me authenticate these two handbags? Does anybody know the name and the type of leather? Upon close inspection the stitching looks very good but I don't know if MK makes totes in this type of slouchy soft leather.

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-446666784-bolsa-michael-kors-travel-100-original-_JM

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-448066499-bolsas-michael-kors-100-originales-_JM


----------



## Santyf

Hi ladies,

Could you please authenticate this bag? Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## tcebr7xc1

Hi, would someone tell me if they believe this is an authentic MK bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271451714664?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller is new to ebay and the price is good, but not too good to be true.  Just hesitant and could use a second opinion.  Thanks!


----------



## acm1134

tcebr7xc1 said:


> Hi, would someone tell me if they believe this is an authentic MK bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271451714664?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> The seller is new to ebay and the price is good, but not too good to be true.  Just hesitant and could use a second opinion.  Thanks!


This looks authentic to me !


----------



## tcebr7xc1

acm1134 said:


> This looks authentic to me !



Thank you!  I bought it!


----------



## seney

Hello, I'm new here.  Sorry this is going to be picture heavy!  If someone can help me authenticate I'd really appreciate it, thank you so much.  I've been examining the finer details and now I'm worried my bag may be fake.  

I bought this navy medium selma bag on eBay from a seller who said it's "authentic, bought from one of my US wholesalers who pick up returns from Macys and Bloomingdales". (Both of us are Australian).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201052840717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

In all pics Ive seen, I found the buckle logo reads from top to bottom.  My logo reads from bottom to top, if that makes sense.   






   vs mine (navy) 



My strap is pointy compared to the official site and its bumpy on the inside where the flaps are on both sides. 

 



Is the double stitching on the zipper a little too close together?  The lining also has a seam running down the middle.  However, theres also a clear tag saying Made in Indonesia A1-1312, which makes it seem authentic.  This throws me off. 


 

 



Inside:




Other pics:
YKK zips 
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/ykkzips_zps4b4c1185.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/ykkinside_zpsc0d95fc6.jpg

Strap/hardware:
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/strap_zps38786469.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/clasp_zpse0b6dc20.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/bucklelogo_zps1ed0ef9a.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/clasplogo_zpsfe0cb22b.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/zipper_zpsfabca5f5.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/front_zpsdc4c9f8a.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/back_zpsd529b8bb.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/bottom_zpsf13df0de.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/stitching_zps82e992c9.jpg

There's nothing else to note apart from the main logo being a little  wonky but I've noticed that in a department store selling authentic  bags.  If it's fake, it's a very good one.  Do little variances like this happen?  I'm dreading the worst.


----------



## purdy_femme

seney said:


> Hello, I'm new here.  Sorry this is going to be picture heavy!  If someone can help me authenticate I'd really appreciate it, thank you so much.  I've been examining the finer details and now I'm worried my bag may be fake.
> 
> I bought this navy medium selma bag on eBay from a seller who said it's "authentic, bought from one of my US wholesalers who pick up returns from Macys and Bloomingdales". (Both of us are Australian).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201052840717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> In all pics Ive seen, I found the buckle logo reads from top to bottom.  My logo reads from bottom to top, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs mine (navy)
> 
> 
> 
> My strap is pointy compared to the official site and its bumpy on the inside where the flaps are on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the double stitching on the zipper a little too close together?  The lining also has a seam running down the middle.  However, theres also a clear tag saying Made in Indonesia A1-1312, which makes it seem authentic.  This throws me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other pics:
> YKK zips
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/ykkzips_zps4b4c1185.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/ykkinside_zpsc0d95fc6.jpg
> 
> Strap/hardware:
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/strap_zps38786469.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/clasp_zpse0b6dc20.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/bucklelogo_zps1ed0ef9a.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/clasplogo_zpsfe0cb22b.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/zipper_zpsfabca5f5.jpg
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/front_zpsdc4c9f8a.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/back_zpsd529b8bb.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/bottom_zpsf13df0de.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/stitching_zps82e992c9.jpg
> 
> There's nothing else to note apart from the main logo being a little  wonky but I've noticed that in a department store selling authentic  bags.  If it's fake, it's a very good one.  Do little variances like this happen?  I'm dreading the worst.




i'm sorry but this doesn't look authentic to me.


----------



## AuntJulie

seney said:


> Hello, I'm new here.  Sorry this is going to be picture heavy!  If someone can help me authenticate I'd really appreciate it, thank you so much.  I've been examining the finer details and now I'm worried my bag may be fake.
> 
> I bought this navy medium selma bag on eBay from a seller who said it's "authentic, bought from one of my US wholesalers who pick up returns from Macys and Bloomingdales". (Both of us are Australian).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201052840717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> In all pics Ive seen, I found the buckle logo reads from top to bottom.  My logo reads from bottom to top, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs mine (navy)
> 
> 
> 
> My strap is pointy compared to the official site and its bumpy on the inside where the flaps are on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the double stitching on the zipper a little too close together?  The lining also has a seam running down the middle.  However, theres also a clear tag saying Made in Indonesia A1-1312, which makes it seem authentic.  This throws me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other pics:
> YKK zips
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/ykkzips_zps4b4c1185.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/ykkinside_zpsc0d95fc6.jpg
> 
> Strap/hardware:
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/strap_zps38786469.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/clasp_zpse0b6dc20.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/bucklelogo_zps1ed0ef9a.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/clasplogo_zpsfe0cb22b.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/zipper_zpsfabca5f5.jpg
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/front_zpsdc4c9f8a.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/back_zpsd529b8bb.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/bottom_zpsf13df0de.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/stitching_zps82e992c9.jpg
> 
> There's nothing else to note apart from the main logo being a little  wonky but I've noticed that in a department store selling authentic  bags.  If it's fake, it's a very good one.  Do little variances like this happen?  I'm dreading the worst.



My red medium Selma doesn't have the zipper stitching that close together, the inside pockets don't extend that far to the edge of the bag, doesn't have a seam down the middle of the lining, the MK lettering on the lining isn't upside down, and the Michael Kors lettering is correct on the handles hardware. 

I'm thinking yours is a  fake MK, but real leather.


----------



## izzydxb

Hello everyone,

I'd really appreciate your help to authenthicate the following please:

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/...0-original-_JM

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/...originales-_JM

Sorry to repost but I need to purchase today otherwise I will miss the shipping deadline (this is for my mums birthday!)

thank you!


----------



## AuntJulie

izzydxb said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'd really appreciate your help to authenthicate the following please:
> 
> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/...0-original-_JM
> 
> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/...originales-_JM
> 
> Sorry to repost but I need to purchase today otherwise I will miss the shipping deadline (this is for my mums birthday!)
> 
> thank you!



It says something about not existing.


----------



## seney

AuntJulie said:


> My red medium Selma doesn't have the zipper stitching that close together, the inside pockets don't extend that far to the edge of the bag, doesn't have a seam down the middle of the lining, the MK lettering on the lining isn't upside down, and the Michael Kors lettering is correct on the handles hardware.
> 
> I'm thinking yours is a fake MK, but real leather.


 


purdy_femme said:


> i'm sorry but this doesn't look authentic to me.


 

Thank you for your quick replies ladies.  This is unfortunate.


----------



## ahacel

Hi to all, 
I'm new to this forum.  Can you help me check if this purse is authentic please?
Appreciate any help. It was a gift to me and said it was purchased in US, not sure where exactly.  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Santyf

Maybe someone can help me to check this MK bag? Any thought about this?
TIA



Santyf said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag? Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## zatygunawan

Hi please authenticate these websites for me

http://www.michaelkorsfactoryoutlet.us/
http://www.ok-amazing.com/

I'm asking because there's an online business on instagram that are selling MK bags for cheap ($162!!!) and they claim that they bought their bags from MK suppliers in China. They said they're able to buy them cheap because MK bags are made in China, so it's cheaper for them to buy them directly there... I thought it sounded fishy, but they provided a lot of customer feedbacks on their instagram who gave positive testimonials, saying their purchased bags are authentic. I attached pictures, hopefully they are adequate to be judged authentic or not.


----------



## minami

Anyone familiar with 'itsaclutch'?? they seem to have a lot of MK listings on ebay.

Thanks!!


----------



## AuntJulie

zatygunawan said:


> Hi please authenticate these websites for me
> 
> http://www.michaelkorsfactoryoutlet.us/
> http://www.ok-amazing.com/
> 
> I'm asking because there's an online business on instagram that are selling MK bags for cheap ($162!!!) and they claim that they bought their bags from MK suppliers in China. They said they're able to buy them cheap because MK bags are made in China, so it's cheaper for them to buy them directly there... I thought it sounded fishy, but they provided a lot of customer feedbacks on their instagram who gave positive testimonials, saying their purchased bags are authentic. I attached pictures, hopefully they are adequate to be judged authentic or not.



I think this seller is a fake. MK never wraps the handles in plastic. All of the handles the zippers, and the charm are wrapped in tissue paper. Also, if they're buying from MK suppliers, it's highly unlikely they would come with MK shopping bags.  I only ever see MK shopping bags from the boutiques. 

All of my handbags that were shipped from distribution centers had a plastic MK bag covering the entire handbag.  You can see that plastic bag in the first picture you provided and it looks as if the bag was just opened for pictures. You can also see the dust cover unwrapped and sitting around the bottom of the handbag along with the plastic bag as if it was just opened. It's fishy to me because a real MK handbag is packaged with a plastic MK bag encasing the entire handbag and the dust bag is ALWAYS neatly folded and placed inside the handbag. So you wouldn't have to take the plastic bag and the dust bag off in order to snap a picture of a "NEW Michael Kors" handbag. 

When something seems too good to be true, it surely is.


----------



## AuntJulie

zatygunawan said:


> Hi please authenticate these websites for me
> 
> http://www.michaelkorsfactoryoutlet.us/
> http://www.ok-amazing.com/
> 
> I'm asking because there's an online business on instagram that are selling MK bags for cheap ($162!!!) and they claim that they bought their bags from MK suppliers in China. They said they're able to buy them cheap because MK bags are made in China, so it's cheaper for them to buy them directly there... I thought it sounded fishy, but they provided a lot of customer feedbacks on their instagram who gave positive testimonials, saying their purchased bags are authentic. I attached pictures, hopefully they are adequate to be judged authentic or not.



In addition, I just checked those websites out and none of those handbags remotely resemble MK's Michael MICHAEL Kors contemporary line of handbags.


----------



## AuntJulie

Santyf said:


> Maybe someone can help me to check this MK bag? Any thought about this?
> TIA



I personally don't own a signature bag, so I can't say with any certainty, however the lining seems off to me having a seam down the middle and the MK logo on the tag doesn't look like any of my MK handbags.


----------



## vhelya

zatygunawan said:


> Hi please authenticate these websites for me
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkorsfactoryoutlet.us/
> 
> http://www.ok-amazing.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking because there's an online business on instagram that are selling MK bags for cheap ($162!!!) and they claim that they bought their bags from MK suppliers in China. They said they're able to buy them cheap because MK bags are made in China, so it's cheaper for them to buy them directly there... I thought it sounded fishy, but they provided a lot of customer feedbacks on their instagram who gave positive testimonials, saying their purchased bags are authentic. I attached pictures, hopefully they are adequate to be judged authentic or not.




It's so funny right? In my country S'pore, the fakers have more than 10k likes in FB and good feedbacks..And sadly, many people are still buying from these fakers because they sell it cheaper.
In fact, cheaper price is always more attractive than the expensive authentic bags thus the fakers can get many good feedbacks and likes.
These sellers will tell u that the bags come direct from the manufacturing sites in China thus it's cheaper..Does this make sense? The bags indeed have some mistakes and differences from the authentic bags. 
Whatever they said about the bags, it won't change their fake bags turn to authentic bags


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> It's so funny right? In my country S'pore, the fakers have more than 10k likes in FB and good feedbacks..And sadly, many people are still buying from these fakers because they sell it cheaper.
> In fact, cheaper price is always more attractive than the expensive authentic bags thus the fakers can get many good feedbacks and likes.
> These sellers will tell u that the bags come direct from the manufacturing sites in China thus it's cheaper..Does this make sense? The bags indeed have some mistakes and differences from the authentic bags.
> Whatever they said about the bags, it won't change their fake bags turn to authentic bags




Some of then are poor fakes, however some are very good fakes with real leather. That being said, there's no way I would buy from a dishonest seller with no integrity even if I got a good leather knockoff. I can't stand liars!


----------



## jojon21

minami said:


> Anyone familiar with 'itsaclutch'?? they seem to have a lot of MK listings on ebay.
> 
> Thanks!!



Most if not all of their listings use stock photos.  If you are interested in a particular item I would message them for pictures of the actual item.  They seem to have decent feedback.


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> Some of then are poor fakes, however some are very good fakes with real leather. That being said, there's no way I would buy from a dishonest seller with no integrity even if I got a good leather knockoff. I can't stand liars!



I totally agree..Some people do not mind to buy knockoff but I'm so pissed because they are selling counterfeits but telling us as authentic. I've experienced once and that will be my first and last time I'm buying counterfeit from a dishonest seller. I also paid not cheap for counterfeit with defects, it's SGD 300 for large selma with peeling edges at 3-4 places. The seller said it was cheaper because the bag may or may not have a defect. I thought it was fair enough with that price since I got a defect item but to my horror it was a counterfeit.
Imagine that you have paid such amount for a counterfeit with defects. The seller even told me that my bag has also a material problem thus it feels different from the bag in boutique.
How can it make sense? Authentic piece has a material problem? Of course only counterfeit items used different material from the authentic because they manufactured the items using low grade material.


----------



## minami

jojon21 said:


> Most if not all of their listings use stock photos.  If you are interested in a particular item I would message them for pictures of the actual item.  They seem to have decent feedback.



Thanks! I think it seems a bit risky..I'll probably wait to get from NM


----------



## ahacel

ahacel said:


> Hi to all,
> I'm new to this forum.  Can you help me check if this purse is authentic please?
> Appreciate any help. It was a gift to me and said it was purchased in US, not sure where exactly.
> Thanks in advance.




Hi,
Sorry to repost.
Just want to ask to please help to authenticate.
Thank you!


----------



## ahacel

ahacel said:


> Hi to all,
> I'm new to this forum.  Can you help me check if this purse is authentic please?
> Appreciate any help. It was a gift to me and said it was purchased in US, not sure where exactly.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
Sorry to repost.
Hope anybody could help me check the authenticity of this Black Cynthia Monogram Tote.
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## cyrene

I was wondering if I could have some help authenticating this large Selma satchel. I'm still a novice, but I'm pretty sure it's authentic - but I wanted to let some more practiced eyes to confirm. Color may be a bit off in some pictures - it is Pomegranate, according to the tag. Thank you for any help!


----------



## cyrene

Here are the rest of the pictures, I couldn't attach any more to the first post. Again, Selma satchel in Pomegranate.


----------



## CaliChic

cyrene said:


> I was wondering if I could have some help authenticating this large Selma satchel. I'm still a novice, but I'm pretty sure it's authentic - but I wanted to let some more practiced eyes to confirm. Color may be a bit off in some pictures - it is Pomegranate, according to the tag. Thank you for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605765
> View attachment 2605766
> View attachment 2605767
> View attachment 2605768
> View attachment 2605769
> View attachment 2605770
> View attachment 2605771
> View attachment 2605773
> View attachment 2605774
> View attachment 2605775
> View attachment 2605776



Looks good, very pretty too!


----------



## AuntJulie

cyrene said:


> Here are the rest of the pictures, I couldn't attach any more to the first post. Again, Selma satchel in Pomegranate.
> 
> View attachment 2605777
> 
> View attachment 2605778
> View attachment 2605779



Authentic


----------



## AuntJulie

ahacel said:


> Hi to all,
> I'm new to this forum.  Can you help me check if this purse is authentic please?
> Appreciate any help. It was a gift to me and said it was purchased in US, not sure where exactly.
> Thanks in advance.



I own a Cynthia but its saffiano leather so I'm not much help. I've only seen the signature Cynthia in vanilla and brown, so I'm not sure.


----------



## LoveBargain

zatygunawan said:


> Hi please authenticate these websites for me
> 
> http://www.michaelkorsfactoryoutlet.us/
> http://www.ok-amazing.com/
> 
> I'm asking because there's an online business on instagram that are selling MK bags for cheap ($162!!!) and they claim that they bought their bags from MK suppliers in China. They said they're able to buy them cheap because MK bags are made in China, so it's cheaper for them to buy them directly there... I thought it sounded fishy, but they provided a lot of customer feedbacks on their instagram who gave positive testimonials, saying their purchased bags are authentic. I attached pictures, hopefully they are adequate to be judged authentic or not.


Fake!! 1000% 
Mk doesn't have online outlet store like Coach does. Good Luck!


----------



## moogoddess

I'm a bit confused.  What should the packaging and retail price tags look like for wristlets, wallets, and cell phone cases?

For instance:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/191149750084?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Is the "made in china" a sign that it's fake?

Another instance:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261470313674?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

verses

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261470793476?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Which box is correct?

Thanks!

-Karen


----------



## flabbymel

ahacel said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to repost.
> Hope anybody could help me check the authenticity of this Black Cynthia Monogram Tote.
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thank you.


authentic


----------



## Sivfu

Hi! I was wondering if anybody knows if ''Nordstrom'' sells real Michael Kors bags? I am not familiar with the store as I am not from america, but it looks professional?  

I saw a video claiming that they were selling fake bags on youtube, and I just ordered the Selma from them, so I got a bit worried.


----------



## vhelya

Sivfu said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anybody knows if ''Nordstrom'' sells real Michael Kors bags? I am not familiar with the store as I am not from america, but it looks professional?
> 
> I saw a video claiming that they were selling fake bags on youtube, and I just ordered the Selma from them, so I got a bit worried.




I'm wondering who posted the video on youtube and what is the hidden intention by posting that video.

If one of the largest department stores with the largest number of stores in US are selling fakes, it's impossible that Michael Kors or any other brand will not do anything about it


----------



## jclaybo

Sivfu said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anybody knows if ''Nordstrom'' sells real Michael Kors bags? I am not familiar with the store as I am not from america, but it looks professional?
> 
> I saw a video claiming that they were selling fake bags on youtube, and I just ordered the Selma from them, so I got a bit worried.


Nordstrom sells MK bags that come direct from MK warehouse locations, they are authentic and in some cases some bags are even exclusive to Nordstrom and Nordstrom only. There are buyers who work behind the scenes to ensure MK bags selected are quality and authentic bags. If you are looking to purchase from them I would say 100% you will be getting an authentic Michael Michael Kors bag


----------



## Sivfu

jclaybo said:


> Nordstrom sells MK bags that come direct from MK warehouse locations, they are authentic and in some cases some bags are even exclusive to Nordstrom and Nordstrom only. There are buyers who work behind the scenes to ensure MK bags selected are quality and authentic bags. If you are looking to purchase from them I would say 100% you will be getting an authentic Michael Michael Kors bag



Thank you so much!


----------



## CharleneJose

Hello All!

Would you please help me figure out if this Selma is indeed authentic?  I just purchased it so I do not have personal pics of the purse just yet, but judging off of this link, what do you think?

https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-SOLDMichael-Kors-Large-Selma-Satchel-532255e34e86ed05c8004e4e

Thank you!


----------



## biors

CharleneJose said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Would you please help me figure out if this Selma is indeed authentic?  I just purchased it so I do not have personal pics of the purse just yet, but judging off of this link, what do you think?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-SOLDMichael-Kors-Large-Selma-Satchel-532255e34e86ed05c8004e4e
> 
> Thank you!


You need to contact the seller. I'm certain it's fake


----------



## Cahlee

biors said:


> You need to contact the seller. I'm certain it's fake




+1
I'm not an expert in selmas, but I don't think this purse was made with gold hardware

Scratch that, apparently they do have it in gold hardware, it's just not seen as often. However, the sellers story is still a little weird so I'd proceed with caution either way


----------



## VajstaGurly

Cahlee said:


> +1
> I'm not an expert in selmas, but I don't think this purse was made with gold hardware



Yes the one that were made this year has gold hardware ... I bought my from the MK boutique and mine has gold hardware but I sold it. I dunno if the stitching on the white part is black or not... if it's black then it's probably not real ...


----------



## Cahlee

VajstaGurly said:


> Yes the one that were made this year has gold hardware ... I bought my from the MK boutique and mine has gold hardware. I dunno if the stitching on the white part is black or not... it's it's black then it's probably not real ...




Woops! Sorry, I've only seen these two black/white Selma's and they're both with silver. Haven't seen one with gold yet


----------



## VajstaGurly

Cahlee said:


> Woops! Sorry, I've only seen these two black/white Selma's and they're both with silver. Haven't seen one with gold yet
> View attachment 2608106
> 
> View attachment 2608108



Wow its look so much better with silver hardware ... so stunning ...


----------



## Cahlee

VajstaGurly said:


> Wow its look so much better with silver hardware ... so stunning ...




Yes, I've been looking for one since I really love the way it looks in person! The boutique near me has it with silver hardware, but I haven't been tempted enough just yet!


----------



## AuntJulie

biors said:


> You need to contact the seller. I'm certain it's fake



+1. The stitching is black which should be white. Also in all of her listings the pics showing the inside of the bags are all over exposed so you can't see the lining. 

Shame, shame, everyone knows her name!


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> +1. The stitching is black which should be white. Also in all of her listings the pics showing the inside of the bags are all over exposed so you can't see the lining.
> 
> Shame, shame, everyone knows her name!



Yea I had a feeling that it was a fake too because I was tripping on the black stitching also ...


----------



## jclaybo

CharleneJose said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Would you please help me figure out if this Selma is indeed authentic?  I just purchased it so I do not have personal pics of the purse just yet, but judging off of this link, what do you think?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-SOLDMichael-Kors-Large-Selma-Satchel-532255e34e86ed05c8004e4e
> 
> Thank you!


just a word of caution, in some of the other desgner handbag threads where authentication is done they wont authenticate for an item that has already been purchased. I know its too late now but I would strongly suggest getting things authenticated prior to purchasing. It saves you and the seller a lot of trouble. Poshmark is pretty easy to cancel orders but on eBay an auction like this would be a mark against you. So good thing it was only Poshmark and very sorry this item was not authentic. My advice would be check Macys and Bloomingdales they always have good sales on MK items, and good luck hun!


----------



## babycakesbri

Hi there,

I've been eyeing this clutch for was hoping someone could authenticate it for me before I dropped coins on it. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ahacel

flabbymel said:


> authentic


Thanks so much for checking!


----------



## ahacel

AuntJulie said:


> I own a Cynthia but its saffiano leather so I'm not much help. I've only seen the signature Cynthia in vanilla and brown, so I'm not sure.


Hi AuntJulie, thanks so much for checking.  Appreciate it much!


----------



## ahacel

AuntJulie said:


> I own a Cynthia but its saffiano leather so I'm not much help. I've only seen the signature Cynthia in vanilla and brown, so I'm not sure.


Hi AuntJulie,  thanks for taking time to check.  Appreciate it much!


----------



## AuntJulie

babycakesbri said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been eyeing this clutch for was hoping someone could authenticate it for me before I dropped coins on it.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.



I've never seen a red tie wrap on a MK item.


----------



## yun9430

Hi al!! I'm new here... currently eyeing on a Medium Jewel Trim Selma in Powder Blue. Just not sure it's authentic or not.. Your helps would be so appreciated!
The seller based in USA and claims to purchase the bags from outlets and official web..














Thanks!


----------



## vhelya

yun9430 said:


> Hi al!! I'm new here... currently eyeing on a Medium Jewel Trim Selma in Powder Blue. Just not sure it's authentic or not.. Your helps would be so appreciated!
> 
> The seller based in USA and claims to purchase the bags from outlets and official web..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Need more pics such as the inside lining, clear tag, and or model number inside the bag


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Need more pics such as the inside lining, clear tag, and or model number inside the bag



+1. I wouldn't buy from any seller that doesn't provide pics of the inside lining or close ups of the zippers.


----------



## yun9430

AuntJulie said:


> +1. I wouldn't buy from any seller that doesn't provide pics of the inside lining or close ups of the zippers.


Thanks for the reply! 
Yea yea.. look so suspicious to me too and the price is just too good to be true.. 
Erm.. May i know what's the cheapest price you can get a medium selma in US outlets (with sales) ?  
So many reseller claiming that they got the bags during sales (some looks very authentic) that's why the price is cheap... But it's just too good to be true.. That's why i am very curious how low can the price be with all the discount and sales...


----------



## yun9430

vhelya said:


> Need more pics such as the inside lining, clear tag, and or model number inside the bag


it's not provided... that's why i doubted... but this seller has so many positive review from customers..
yet, the price is just too good to be true


----------



## biors

yun9430 said:


> Hi al!! I'm new here... currently eyeing on a Medium Jewel Trim Selma in Powder Blue. Just not sure it's authentic or not.. Your helps would be so appreciated!
> The seller based in USA and claims to purchase the bags from outlets and official web..
> 
> View attachment 2611835
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611836
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611837
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611838
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


The first three pictures are a different bag to the fourth one. I'd say the seller just stole somebody else's pics as their own. From that fourth pic, I'd say not authentic.


----------



## AuntJulie

yun9430 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Yea yea.. look so suspicious to me too and the price is just too good to be true..
> Erm.. May i know what's the cheapest price you can get a medium selma in US outlets (with sales) ?
> So many reseller claiming that they got the bags during sales (some looks very authentic) that's why the price is cheap... But it's just too good to be true.. That's why i am very curious how low can the price be with all the discount and sales...



I personally have never seen a Selma at my outlet, but I don't know about other MK outlets. 

List price on a medium regular Selma with no embellishments is $298. They sometimes go on clearance at 25% off and rarely you could get one that's on clearance when a friends and family sale is going on, which could give you another 25% off. 

I believe the medium Selma's are very popular but are not as readily available as the large Selma. Therefore getting it for another 25% off during a friends and family sale while its already on clearance is rare. 

I got my medium red Selma at the MK boutique for 25% and I was very happy.


----------



## vhelya

yun9430 said:


> it's not provided... that's why i doubted... but this seller has so many positive review from customers..
> yet, the price is just too good to be true




I suggest not to trust the review since the fakers nowadays have a lot of excellent reviews.

The most important is to evaluate the bag itself and not the seller review.

You won't believe what I just heard recently. There is a company that has 119k likes in facebook is proven selling superfakes

Well, think about it again, the jewel trim selma powder blue should be out of stocks in most of places nowadays although it's not impossible that someone still has it.

But if the price is too good to be true, just stay away. And previously, I only saw this design in Macys which I bought mine from there also and this design was just available in a short time as it was sold out quite fast.

The seller can always steal pics from others thus the best is you ask the seller to provide other necessary photos than the one posted in the ads &#128522;


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> I personally have never seen a Selma at my outlet, but I don't know about other MK outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> List price on a medium regular Selma with no embellishments is $298. They sometimes go on clearance at 25% off and rarely you could get one that's on clearance when a friends and family sale is going on, which could give you another 25% off.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the medium Selma's are very popular but are not as readily available as the large Selma. Therefore getting it for another 25% off during a friends and family sale while its already on clearance is rare.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my medium red Selma at the MK boutique for 25% and I was very happy.




Just wanna add by the way, for the jewel trim powder blue selma, I saw it last year and this year I never saw it again at any websites.

Even previously, I only found it in Macys websites and not others including MK website.

Since I'm not staying in US, I'm not sure if it's available in MK outlets. But I'm a bit doubt if the jewel trim powder blue was really sold in MK outlets. 
The design was so popular that time and it's hard to believe that it will be available in MK outlet, most likely this design should be sold in boutique (Correct me if I were wrong)!


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Just wanna add by the way, for the jewel trim powder blue selma, I saw it last year and this year I never saw it again at any websites.
> 
> Even previously, I only found it in Macys websites and not others including MK website.
> 
> Since I'm not staying in US, I'm not sure if it's available in MK outlets. But I'm a bit doubt if the jewel trim powder blue was really sold in MK outlets.
> The design was so popular that time and it's hard to believe that it will be available in MK outlet, most likely this design should be sold in boutique (Correct me if I were wrong)!



I've never seen any Selma in an outlet, much less a rare one. I have heard other people mention that their boutique sometimes gets Selmas that didn't sell at the retail stores. I definitely think that is the exception and not the norm. 

I never see Selmas or Hamiltons in saffiano leather at the outlet in my city.


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> I've never seen any Selma in an outlet, much less a rare one. I have heard other people mention that their boutique sometimes gets Selmas that didn't sell at the retail stores. I definitely think that is the exception and not the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> I never see Selmas or Hamiltons in saffiano leather at the outlet in my city.




I agree, that's what I heard too..


----------



## yun9430

AuntJulie said:


> I've never seen any Selma in an outlet, much less a rare one. I have heard other people mention that their boutique sometimes gets Selmas that didn't sell at the retail stores. I definitely think that is the exception and not the norm.
> 
> I never see Selmas or Hamiltons in saffiano leather at the outlet in my city.


I went to a MK outlets at my place here.. The SA told me that Selma collection is Exclusively for Boutiques. It is the same in US?


----------



## Twisted1

I just purchased this Michael kors Astor, from eBay which I've never done before. I have serious doubts, please help
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171308845712


----------



## AuntJulie

yun9430 said:


> I went to a MK outlets at my place here.. The SA told me that Selma collection is Exclusively for Boutiques. It is the same in US?




It's also sold in retail stores like Macys or Nordstroms. It is not sold in outlets.


----------



## 001meiling

Hi, need someone help to authenticate it...just eyeing this lovely ew hamilton on ebay....

Item name: Michael Kors Hamilton Saffiano Leather E/W Satchel Handbag Luggage

Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Michael-...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e5270b8e&_uhb=1

tq


----------



## 001meiling

Here comes another ~~~

item: Michael Kors Hamilton Specchio Luggage Saffiano Leather EW Satchel

Link : http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/271481784698?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Thanks in advance....


----------



## AuntJulie

001meiling said:


> Hi, need someone help to authenticate it...just eyeing this lovely ew hamilton on ebay....
> 
> Item name: Michael Kors Hamilton Saffiano Leather E/W Satchel Handbag Luggage
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Michael-...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e5270b8e&_uhb=1
> 
> tq



It's authentic.


----------



## AuntJulie

001meiling said:


> Here comes another ~~~
> 
> item: Michael Kors Hamilton Specchio Luggage Saffiano Leather EW Satchel
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/271481784698?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance....



Authentic...although I don't know why there isn't a picture of the lock. It could be scratched or the seller didn't realize that all their pics have the lock flipped over so you can't see the front of it.


----------



## 001meiling

AuntJulie said:


> Authentic...although I don't know why there isn't a picture of the lock. It could be scratched or the seller didn't realize that all their pics have the lock flipped over so you can't see the front of it.



tq my dear for the 2 item's authentication...


----------



## 001meiling

My dear, may be this is not the correct platform for me to ask...but really need to know...

Why some of the snap closure for ew hamilton has a tongue and some just snap with the 2 magnets directly? Hope te expert of MK can help...

TQ ^^


----------



## ilysukixD

yun9430 said:


> Hi al!! I'm new here... currently eyeing on a Medium Jewel Trim Selma in Powder Blue. Just not sure it's authentic or not.. Your helps would be so appreciated!
> 
> The seller based in USA and claims to purchase the bags from outlets and official web..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Looks good to me, I have the same exact bag!!! After reading other people comments, no doubt the bag in the pictures is real but doesn't means it's real!! They actually sold this bag in Bonton, Macys' and other retail stores..... However they will never sell selma in outlets... or very rare... I will not risk... you should search for it on ebay.. i recently bought mine from Ebay for under $200!!!


----------



## Twisted1

Authenticate this...please, please help 
I'm very new here and I have serious doubts about this purse 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171308845712


----------



## Cahlee

001meiling said:


> My dear, may be this is not the correct platform for me to ask...but really need to know...
> 
> Why some of the snap closure for ew hamilton has a tongue and some just snap with the 2 magnets directly? Hope te expert of MK can help...
> 
> TQ ^^




PMED you!


----------



## 001meiling

Cahlee said:


> PMED you!


Oh dear,
Tq for your explanation...u really helped me a lot....yeah...i love the tongue


----------



## Lesleymc86

Please can you authenticate this Michael kors bag ebay item number is 271486628987


----------



## Cahlee

OMG! Everyone, take some time out of your day to report this!
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=321399916792

Horrible fake, current bid $265


----------



## Euromutt86

Cahlee said:


> OMG! Everyone, take some time out of your day to report this!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=321399916792
> 
> Horrible fake, current bid $265



I reported it! AWFUL!


----------



## Euromutt86

Lesleymc86 said:


> Please can you authenticate this Michael kors bag ebay item number is 271486628987



That's authentic, I have that same bag in black. Don't pay over $223 though! I got it for $177 from Macy's F&F's.


----------



## 001meiling

Hi, just eyeing this item with this rare colour as there is no more found online. Can someone pls help me to authenticate it ? TQVM ~**~

Item : Auth Michael Kors Hamilton Saffiano EW Medium Satchel - Dark Khaki
Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/281331680147?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

I think the price wld be a bit higher, isn't it? =="


----------



## Laura128

Hey guys. I'm wondering if this is real? I feel like it is but just want to make sure!


----------



## acm1134

Laura128 said:


> Hey guys. I'm wondering if this is real? I feel like it is but just want to make sure!




Looks authentic. An outlet version. Was this listed on a fb group ? I think I saw the same pics earlier today on a group I'm in


----------



## Laura128

acm1134 said:


> Looks authentic. An outlet version. Was this listed on a fb group ? I think I saw the same pics earlier today on a group I'm in


Yes it is lol just wanted to make sure. I'm pretty confident it is but I have been told once before and thought it looked authentic when it wasn't


----------



## CaliChic

My sister really wants this Lg studded selma on pm. I know its authentic but I just wanted your guys opinion. Is $200 a steal for this bag? It does have a few scratches that are barely visible in the pictures. 

Lg studded selma in dark coffee
Sold on poshmark
Seller: excitedcupcake
Link: http://******/1qBmw25


----------



## AuntJulie

CaliChic said:


> My sister really wants this Lg studded selma on pm. I know its authentic but I just wanted your guys opinion. Is $200 a steal for this bag? It does have a few scratches that are barely visible in the pictures.
> 
> Lg studded selma in dark coffee
> Sold on poshmark
> Seller: excitedcupcake
> Link: http://******/1qBmw25



I got my grommet coffee Selma for $165 but that was because it came in a box too small for the bag from Lord and Taylor. They also discounted it too low ($214) and corrected the price within 30 minutes of posting it. It retailed at $428.  All my other grommet Selmas I got for $240 which is close to half off. Those were good deals and they were brand new handbags. 

I believe the grommet Selmas are priced approximately the same as the studded Selmas.


----------



## CaliChic

AuntJulie said:


> I got my grommet coffee Selma for $165 but that was because it came in a box too small for the bag from Lord and Taylor. They also discounted it too low ($214) and corrected the price within 30 minutes of posting it. It retailed at $428.  All my other grommet Selmas I got for $240 which is close to half off. Those were good deals and they were brand new handbags.
> 
> I believe the grommet Selmas are priced approximately the same as the studded Selmas.



Thanks!


----------



## Twisted1

I posted a few times but no help so far, anyone pls...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...id=&mpre=http://www.ebay.com/itm/171308845712


----------



## minkymorgan

Hi could you authenticate this bag for me please (not sure if there are enough pictures)
Seller:  missaurotiach
ID: 331196187488
Michael Kors SELMA bag RRP£315

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331196187488?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Many thanks


----------



## vhelya

minkymorgan said:


> Hi could you authenticate this bag for me please (not sure if there are enough pictures)
> Seller:  missaurotiach
> ID: 331196187488
> Michael Kors SELMA bag RRP£315
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331196187488?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Many thanks




More pics are required, including clear tag inside the bag, close up logo and more details of the lining


----------



## jclaybo

minkymorgan said:


> Hi could you authenticate this bag for me please (not sure if there are enough pictures)
> Seller:  missaurotiach
> ID: 331196187488
> Michael Kors SELMA bag RRP£315
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331196187488?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Many thanks


better pictures and close up pics of inside markings would be great, but from what I can see looks authentic. This was a color from last year


----------



## jclaybo

Twisted1 said:


> I posted a few times but no help so far, anyone pls...
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...id=&mpre=http://www.ebay.com/itm/171308845712


this auction has ended were you the buyer? Are you wanting to know now if its authentic?


----------



## jclaybo

Twisted1 said:


> I posted a few times but no help so far, anyone pls...
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...id=&mpre=http://www.ebay.com/itm/171308845712


this thread may help you 

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-michael-kors-astor-a-classic-612500.html


----------



## clary621

Hi,

Please help to authentic the bag as I bought it online.
Thanks a lot 

Michael Kors Jet Set Saffiano Travel Tote


----------



## biors

minkymorgan said:


> Hi could you authenticate this bag for me please (not sure if there are enough pictures)
> Seller:  missaurotiach
> ID: 331196187488
> Michael Kors SELMA bag RRP£315
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331196187488?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Many thanks


Looks authentic


----------



## biors

clary621 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help to authentic the bag as I bought it online.
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set Saffiano Travel Tote


There is something really off looking about that logo, but it might just be the photo that's warped. Could you post some more pics of that and some pics of the tag that came with it?


----------



## vhelya

clary621 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help to authentic the bag as I bought it online.
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set Saffiano Travel Tote




1 Sign that make me convince that the bag is fake


----------



## adabeta

I bought this dressy tote on eBay and I don't think it's fake but the tag was not attached and sort of ripped so that makes me worried! Can anyone tell?


----------



## acm1134

adabeta said:


> I bought this dressy tote on eBay and I don't think it's fake but the tag was not attached and sort of ripped so that makes me worried! Can anyone tell?


Looks just like mine so I'm going to say authentic (:


----------



## jojon21

adabeta said:


> I bought this dressy tote on eBay and I don't think it's fake but the tag was not attached and sort of ripped so that makes me worried! Can anyone tell?



Looks authentic!


----------



## adabeta

jojon21 said:


> Looks authentic!


Good, thank you both!


----------



## JessR2

Help! I purchased this bag at stein mart, and someone has told me it might be fake! How can a retail chain sell a fake bag? Would someone please tell me what's going on here!!?  Thanks!


----------



## biors

JessR2 said:


> Help! I purchased this bag at stein mart, and someone has told me it might be fake! How can a retail chain sell a fake bag? Would someone please tell me what's going on here!!?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2616942
> View attachment 2616944


Looks fine


----------



## JessR2

biors said:


> Looks fine




Woo hoo thank you... I was kinda worried!! But I know you gals know your stuff so I feel better now!


----------



## minkymorgan

jclaybo said:


> better pictures and close up pics of inside markings would be great, but from what I can see looks authentic. This was a color from last year


Many thanks for looking the lady very kindly posted some more pictures.

https://dub126.mail.live.com/Handlers/ImageProxy.mvc?bicild=&canary=ULoXJN5jBiem33oaHBiy%2bNADLfJvGwVU5B7N1%2fPNl5k%3d0&url=http%3a%2f%2fi.ebayimg.com%2f00%2fs%2fMTYwMFgxMjAw%2fz%2fLA8AAOxyzqdTc61J%2f%24_0.JPG

Just noticed they are small because I'm a complete noob when it comes to the pc.  Sorry


----------



## vhelya

minkymorgan said:


> Many thanks for looking the lady very kindly posted some more pictures.
> 
> https://dub126.mail.live.com/Handle.../00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/LA8AAOxyzqdTc61J/$_0.JPG
> 
> Just noticed they are small because I'm a complete noob when it comes to the pc.  Sorry




Hmmm unfortunately I can't open the link..


----------



## emma christina

clary621 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help to authentic the bag as I bought it online.
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set Saffiano Travel Tote



No way. Its wrapped in plastic. Couldnt be authentic. I doubt it.


----------



## AuntJulie

JessR2 said:


> Help! I purchased this bag at stein mart, and someone has told me it might be fake! How can a retail chain sell a fake bag? Would someone please tell me what's going on here!!?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2616942
> View attachment 2616944



Looks fake to me. I've never even seen a outlet bag that has these features.


----------



## jclaybo

clary621 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help to authentic the bag as I bought it online.
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set Saffiano Travel Tote


What site online did you purchase from, that make a difference?


----------



## jclaybo

JessR2 said:


> Help! I purchased this bag at stein mart, and someone has told me it might be fake! How can a retail chain sell a fake bag? Would someone please tell me what's going on here!!?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2616942
> View attachment 2616944


It's authentic, but several years old. It's not an outlet bag either. These bags were sold in Nordstrom and Nordstrom rack a couple of years ago. Its an older version of the Jet Set tote and I think a version that MK would like to forget since he moved away from using that material and logo branding


----------



## clary621

biors said:


> There is something really off looking about that logo, but it might just be the photo that's warped. Could you post some more pics of that and some pics of the tag that came with it?


More picture, I think it's fake


----------



## clary621

jclaybo said:


> What site online did you purchase from, that make a difference?


I purchase from this website: www.myfashionstyle.com.my

Now they change to www.craveastyle.com


----------



## jclaybo

clary621 said:


> I purchase from this website: www.myfashionstyle.com.my
> 
> Now they change to www.craveastyle.com


thanks! I'm not going to click on the links since both sites look suspicious just from the links you provided and the fact they have changed domain names. The bag isnt authentic the price tag is deadgiveaway


----------



## clary621

Thanks for all the comments, I'll try to request full refund from them.


----------



## salech90

clary621 said:


> Thanks for all the comments, I'll try to request full refund from them.


Did you pay using PayPal?


----------



## salech90

jclaybo said:


> It's authentic, but several years old. It's not an outlet bag either. These bags were sold in Nordstrom and Nordstrom rack a couple of years ago. Its an older version of the Jet Set tote and I think a version that MK would like to forget since he moved away from using that material and logo branding


I've also seen this bag at Macy's a few years back.


----------



## Twisted1

jclaybo said:


> this auction has ended were you the buyer? Are you wanting to know now if its authentic?



Yes I was the buyer and inquiring if it is authentic.

I will check your link as well, thank you.


----------



## minkymorgan

Thank you all for looking at a Selma for me, would you mind having a look at this one as well.  Thank you so much.

SELLER:love2shop161
ID:321405282560
Michael Kors Red Selma

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321405282560?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## vhelya

minkymorgan said:


> thank you all for looking at a selma for me, would you mind having a look at this one as well.  Thank you so much.
> 
> Seller:love2shop161
> id:321405282560
> michael kors red selma
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321405282560?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&sspagename=strk%3amebidx%3ait




fake


----------



## minkymorgan

vhelya said:


> fake


Thank you so much for your time I'm so glad i checked.


----------



## AuntJulie

minkymorgan said:


> Thank you all for looking at a Selma for me, would you mind having a look at this one as well.  Thank you so much.
> 
> SELLER:love2shop161
> ID:321405282560
> Michael Kors Red Selma
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321405282560?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



For sure it's not a Selma messenger. It's similar to a north south Selma, but the shape is off. I would pass. Anytime they don't show a good picture of the lining, I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## rubydance

Hi ladies,

I`m new to purseforum, and all postings I read so far are pretty amazing!

I purchased a Michael Kors clutch on ebay, can you help me authenticate it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...MXPiNBgN7dUAJFbuwJvnM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Seller:  hnpbags1
ID: 371057892575
Michael Kors Beverly Black Python Clutch

The lining is black and has the capital MK letters. The mini tag hidden inside the lining says "MADE IN CHINA" and A-1005.

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## londonbaglover

Hi lovely people, 

Really like a bag on ebay and I'd to authenticate it

Seller: bellajane2012
 			 		 	eBay item number:161309114237
Michael Kors large Hamilton Tote

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161309114237&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

I'm a bit concerned mainly because the Hamilton totes I've seen have an MK lock in the front and also because the seller is new (only 3 ratings).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Euromutt86

londonbaglover said:


> Hi lovely people,
> 
> Really like a bag on ebay and I'd to authenticate it
> 
> Seller: bellajane2012
> eBay item number:161309114237
> Michael Kors large Hamilton Tote
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161309114237&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> I'm a bit concerned mainly because the Hamilton totes I've seen have an MK lock in the front and also because the seller is new (only 3 ratings).
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is the Outlet Version of the Hamilton.


----------



## LoveBargain

AuntJulie said:


> Looks fake to me. I've never even seen a outlet bag that has these features.


The bag is authentic,

Macy sold this bag tons of them last year. It called neoprene tote. I had a Royal blue color which I loooove, easy to clean...except the handle it got sticky 

there's one point Macy sold that bag for 64$ on selected color


----------



## AuntJulie

LoveBargain said:


> The bag is authentic,
> 
> Macy sold this bag tons of them last year. It called neoprene tote. I had a Royal blue color which I loooove, easy to clean...except the handle it got sticky
> 
> there's one point Macy sold that bag for 64$ on selected color



Yes, another poster already verified its authenticity. I wasn't an MK customer back when they sold that model, so I didn't recognize it.


----------



## biors

londonbaglover said:


> Hi lovely people,
> 
> Really like a bag on ebay and I'd to authenticate it
> 
> Seller: bellajane2012
> eBay item number:161309114237
> Michael Kors large Hamilton Tote
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161309114237&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> I'm a bit concerned mainly because the Hamilton totes I've seen have an MK lock in the front and also because the seller is new (only 3 ratings).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yup, authentic. It's the outlet version of the Hamilton tote, as another poster said.


----------



## leaevelyn

Hello lovelies..
Could you help me to authenticate my selma large in pearl grey? It is no a brand new, I bought it last year and has been using it for almost a year. I am just curious is it really authentic. Thanks for the help...


----------



## leaevelyn

Here is another pics... fortunately I still keep the price tag.


----------



## vhelya

leaevelyn said:


> Here is another pics... fortunately I still keep the price tag.




Where did u buy the bag?
Can take pic of the clear tag inside the bag, clearer pic of the lining and the bag from the front?
I'm afraid it's not authentic judging it from the zip


----------



## acm1134

leaevelyn said:


> Here is another pics... fortunately I still keep the price tag.




The zipper is the only thing that throws me off. Other than that, I would say it's authentic


----------



## vhelya

acm1134 said:


> The zipper is the only thing that throws me off. Other than that, I would say it's authentic




Yes..Honestly it looks so good on the details.
But if there's any single mistake found, it could be 99% fake. Unless if certain batches produced those type of zipper which I doubt so for selma design.
How good the super fake, it's still fake


----------



## biors

leaevelyn said:


> Hello lovelies..
> Could you help me to authenticate my selma large in pearl grey? It is no a brand new, I bought it last year and has been using it for almost a year. I am just curious is it really authentic. Thanks for the help...



Authentic!


----------



## vhelya

biors said:


> Authentic!




How can u be so sure it's authentic when the zipper of the bag is still in question?


----------



## 001meiling

001meiling said:


> Hi, just eyeing this item with this rare colour as there is no more found online. Can someone pls help me to authenticate it ? TQVM ~**~
> 
> Item : Auth Michael Kors Hamilton Saffiano EW Medium Satchel - Dark Khaki
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/281331680147?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> I think the price wld be a bit higher, isn't it? =="



Sorry ..really need help...It has been relisted ....Tq ^^


----------



## curliegirl

I just returned a purse that had been relisted..but it turned out to be a fake..bid started at 79 though.  I won the bid received the purse and yes it was a fake for sure..good luck..


----------



## curliegirl

minkymorgan said:


> Thank you so much for your time I'm so glad i checked.


I just purchased a Jeweled Selma right from Michael Kors store and it looks exactly like yours red one..Feet, interior and dust bag look exactly like mine.  Looks real to me.


----------



## CaliChic

Hi ladies, might get this for a steal if its authentic. Thanks in advance! &#128536;

Mk hamilton satchel saffiano 
Poshmark Seller:farenx0
Link: http://******/1lIBwUT


----------



## acm1134

CaliChic said:


> Hi ladies, might get this for a steal if its authentic. Thanks in advance! &#128536;
> 
> Mk hamilton satchel saffiano
> Poshmark Seller:farenx0
> Link: http://******/1lIBwUT




Authentic.


----------



## CaliChic

acm1134 said:


> Authentic.



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## AuntJulie

001meiling said:


> Sorry ..really need help...It has been relisted ....Tq ^^



In one of the pics it's showing the dark dune Hamilton AND the dark khaki Hamilton. All the other pictures are of a dark dune handbag. So there is one one picture in dark khaki and its a stock photo. In addition there really aren't any close up pics of the lining. 

I would not buy a handbag from eBay without pictures of the actual bag I'm purchasing. These reasons indicate to me that this is a dishonest seller.


----------



## Minigoddess

Hi

Can anyone help me to auntheticate this bag? Thank you.
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/221444545294?nav=SEARCH


----------



## curliegirl

Minigoddess said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help me to auntheticate this bag? Thank you.
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/221444545294?nav=SEARCH


Just be careful with Ebay purchases, I just returned one that was a fake.  I took it to a MK store and they told me the sad news..it looked so real, had the inside tag, all hardware had the logo..at least you can return it if it isn't real..good luck.


----------



## Minigoddess

curliegirl said:


> Just be careful with Ebay purchases, I just returned one that was a fake.  I took it to a MK store and they told me the sad news..it looked so real, had the inside tag, all hardware had the logo..at least you can return it if it isn't real..good luck.



Thank you


----------



## seney

Hi, would appreciate help with this one please.  Lining looks okay but not sure as I'm not an expert.  Have been burnt before.  :/  

ebay seller:  adamkouri13 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261484359605?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Thank you.


----------



## vhelya

seney said:


> Hi, would appreciate help with this one please.  Lining looks okay but not sure as I'm not an expert.  Have been burnt before.  :/
> 
> ebay seller:  adamkouri13
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261484359605?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thank you.




Pretty bag 

Looks fine with the authenticity but just not sure whether it's been used for few times or exactly brand new &#128522;


----------



## jclaybo

leaevelyn said:


> Here is another pics... fortunately I still keep the price tag.


If the bag pictured is the one for this price tag then it is authentic
the zipper is not always a dead giveaway unless the zipper length is unusually longer than normal
The bar scan and code are a match for a LRG Selma
I noticed in one of the other threads you indicated you may have purchased this from a reseller who brought it from Bloomingdale's, with receipt confirmation? I wouldn't always go by a receipt since those now days can easily be replicated. But in this case I would say that it is authentic-


----------



## CaliChic

CaliChic said:


> Hi ladies, might get this for a steal if its authentic. Thanks in advance! &#128536;
> 
> Mk hamilton satchel saffiano
> Poshmark Seller:farenx0
> Link: http://******/1lIBwUT



Jw, doesnt the saffiano hamilton have the extended magnetic closure? Instead of the orig magnetic closure that the reg leathered hamilton has. Or is this an older version? I saw it on a yt vid.

Yt vid link: starts at 1:16 http://youtu.be/Am8yItSHZ3g


----------



## vhelya

jclaybo said:


> If the bag pictured is the one for this price tag then it is authentic
> 
> the zipper is not always a dead giveaway unless the zipper length is unusually longer than normal
> 
> The bar scan and code are a match for a LRG Selma
> 
> I noticed in one of the other threads you indicated you may have purchased this from a reseller who brought it from Bloomingdale's, with receipt confirmation? I wouldn't always go by a receipt since those now days can easily be replicated. But in this case I would say that it is authentic-




If it's really bought from bloomingdales, it should be authentic but I agree that receipt can't be the main evidence of authenticity.
As for price tag, I trust this can be also easily faked.

About the zipper, I'm still curious though..So far all selmas I owned and saw in boutiques and retails do not have a round zipper.

Since I have witnessed and also handled a superfake MK selma, I always feel skeptical in the first place.
Everything in superfake selma feels the same, lining and stitching are very neat as well. It's very hard to tell thus I just want to reconfirm with the tag inside the bag and also the shape of the bag..

Anyway, it's just purely my opinion based on my experience.


----------



## cjfraser

Hi ladies, 

I'll start by saying I don't know a single thing about MK bags, I don't own one and have never looked at them.  

A friend has just sent this photo of a bag she is looking at and I wondered if, at first glance, this looked authentic or if this is even a style MK make?  I can't find it on their website so I thought I'd put it to you ladies!  thanks in advance!


----------



## acm1134

cjfraser said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start by saying I don't know a single thing about MK bags, I don't own one and have never looked at them.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend has just sent this photo of a bag she is looking at and I wondered if, at first glance, this looked authentic or if this is even a style MK make?  I can't find it on their website so I thought I'd put it to you ladies!  thanks in advance!




Cute, but not authentic


----------



## jclaybo

vhelya said:


> If it's really bought from bloomingdales, it should be authentic but I agree that receipt can't be the main evidence of authenticity.
> As for price tag, I trust this can be also easily faked.
> 
> About the zipper, I'm still curious though..So far all selmas I owned and saw in boutiques and retails do not have a round zipper.
> 
> Since I have witnessed and also handled a superfake MK selma, I always feel skeptical in the first place.
> Everything in superfake selma feels the same, lining and stitching are very neat as well. It's very hard to tell thus I just want to reconfirm with the tag inside the bag and also the shape of the bag..
> 
> Anyway, it's just purely my opinion based on my experience.


I agree with you no doubt, which is why I firmly stated IF the bag is the one that is indicated on the tag than according to the tag its authentic, because I was able to scan the bar code on my phone and it took me right to the bag for sale matching the color and ID. But the poster never told us where she purchased the bag from so that could also shed some light on things. As far as the zipper my beef with MMK is that huge aspects of his bags are consistent, however small aspects like a zipper pull or lining placement tend to be inconsistent. Not sure if this is because some bags are made in china and some in Indonesia. Some factories may have produced different batches with small inconsistencies. It's hard to say, because I have seen some of the zipper pulls with a little more rounding to them however not as pronounced as this particular bag but rounder. So some more info on the reseller would be great and the possibility that a receipt was faked is very real also. Sadly since the buyer has had the bag for over a year and is just now checking authenticity its unlikely any refund could be obtained


----------



## cjfraser

acm1134 said:


> Cute, but not authentic



Thought so, thanks for the help!


----------



## vhelya

jclaybo said:


> I agree with you no doubt, which is why I firmly stated IF the bag is the one that is indicated on the tag than according to the tag its authentic, because I was able to scan the bar code on my phone and it took me right to the bag for sale matching the color and ID. But the poster never told us where she purchased the bag from so that could also shed some light on things. As far as the zipper my beef with MMK is that huge aspects of his bags are consistent, however small aspects like a zipper pull or lining placement tend to be inconsistent. Not sure if this is because some bags are made in china and some in Indonesia. Some factories may have produced different batches with small inconsistencies. It's hard to say, because I have seen some of the zipper pulls with a little more rounding to them however not as pronounced as this particular bag but rounder. So some more info on the reseller would be great and the possibility that a receipt was faked is very real also. Sadly since the buyer has had the bag for over a year and is just now checking authenticity its unlikely any refund could be
> obtained




AGREE!! Seems like the owner has the bag quite long and happy with it, as long as no problem arise, I won't really bother with it if I were the owner..
But in future, the best is buying from the boutique or authorized retailers..It's probably more expensive but it's worth the quality


----------



## Minkette

Does this look legit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301178893191

I tried to google the model number and upc code and came up with nothing!

Thanks!


----------



## acm1134

Minkette said:


> Does this look legit?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301178893191
> 
> I tried to google the model number and upc code and came up with nothing!
> 
> Thanks!




The pics look real but I'm always wary when they look like they are stock photos. You should really get your mil to take you to the exchange they have them for $275 !


----------



## jazzyj1021

Some ladies on a local FB group are attacking one another over MK bags. Two claim that MK bags DONT have the serial number tag with the "made in". Along with calling the card, that tells you how to care for the bag, the authenticity card. Aye, aye,aye..


----------



## Patlynn42

jazzyj1021 said:


> Some ladies on a local FB group are attacking one another over MK bags. Two claim that MK bags DONT have the serial number tag with the "made in". Along with calling the card, that tells you how to care for the bag, the authenticity card. Aye, aye,aye..




I have an older bag and I truly believe it's authentic, and I believe it's from the outlet, I bought it from eBay and I can usually spot an MK fake, and it looks legit to me.  I had it up for sale on a purse sales page on FB.  They wouldn't let me keep it up because it didn't have a serial number on the tag that was inside, saying they can't prove it's authentic.  Does all the bags have the serial number regardless of their age? I do see it on the newer bags that I have.


----------



## jessicaj8521

Need help authenticating. I just bought a Selma and a Large Travel tote.  The stitching is perfect, the hardware is perfect, the piping is  perfect, every detail indicates they are authentic...however.. neither  have a "Made In" tag or a metal serial tag. Do all bags really contain  these? I see conflicted information. Every single details adds up so  either these are the best damn replicas I have ever seen or they simply  do not all have the tags?


----------



## vhelya

jessicaj8521 said:


> Need help authenticating. I just bought a Selma and a Large Travel tote.  The stitching is perfect, the hardware is perfect, the piping is  perfect, every detail indicates they are authentic...however.. neither  have a "Made In" tag or a metal serial tag. Do all bags really contain  these? I see conflicted information. Every single details adds up so  either these are the best damn replicas I have ever seen or they simply  do not all have the tags?




Never seen any authentic selma without any tag. But if u are still not convinced, please post the pics


----------



## jessicaj8521

Thanks, my thoughts exactly!  ...how can I post the pics? Only wants a URL?


----------



## jessicaj8521

http://tinypic.com/r/96coqu/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2yl1fsn/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2ro54c4/8
http://tinypic.com/r/5ma69k/8


----------



## jessicaj8521

http://tinypic.com/r/eamx3c/8
http://tinypic.com/r/4dv2a/8
http://tinypic.com/r/24vn24y/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2s775zm/8


----------



## rhiannon223

I'm not sure if there are enough pictures to authenticate but could somebody please look at this for me? Thank you 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261486536...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=261486536993&_rdc=1


----------



## vhelya

jessicaj8521 said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/96coqu/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/2yl1fsn/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/2ro54c4/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/5ma69k/8




Probably fake! Handle looks a bit too long for large selma but I'm not sure if it's because of the angle (although I'm 95% convinced that it's not).

Furthermore if the bag has no tag everywhere, I'm more convinced that it's fake

I won't buy if I'm not 100% convinced that the item is authentic


----------



## Patlynn42

Bought from eBay, received today, now I'm having doubts of it's authenticity, particularly the lining.


----------



## acm1134

Patlynn42 said:


> Bought from eBay, received today, now I'm having doubts of it's authenticity, particularly the lining.
> View attachment 2626654
> View attachment 2626661
> View attachment 2626662
> View attachment 2626663


That looks authentic to me, the lining is from the older style bags. My friend has a hamilton that has that lining and hers is authentic !


----------



## Patlynn42

acm1134 said:


> That looks authentic to me, the lining is from the older style bags. My friend has a hamilton that has that lining and hers is authentic !




Thank you!  I thought maybe it was an older style bag lining but wasn't sure.  Thanks again!


----------



## FebbyUtamy

Need help authenticating this medium michael kors hamilton in black. 
Thanks before.


----------



## acm1134

FebbyUtamy said:


> Need help authenticating this medium michael kors hamilton in black.
> Thanks before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627099
> View attachment 2627100
> View attachment 2627108
> View attachment 2627109
> View attachment 2627112
> View attachment 2627113
> View attachment 2627114
> View attachment 2627115
> View attachment 2627116
> View attachment 2627117
> View attachment 2627118




Authentic (:


----------



## AuntJulie

jessicaj8521 said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/96coqu/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/2yl1fsn/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/2ro54c4/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/5ma69k/8



It is fake IMO. The handles are too long and the zipper is just a tad too long. Did this bag come with the handles and zipper wrapped in plastic by chance?


----------



## jclaybo

jessicaj8521 said:


> Need help authenticating. I just bought a Selma and a Large Travel tote.  The stitching is perfect, the hardware is perfect, the piping is  perfect, every detail indicates they are authentic...however.. neither  have a "Made In" tag or a metal serial tag. Do all bags really contain  these? I see conflicted information. Every single details adds up so  either these are the best damn replicas I have ever seen or they simply  do not all have the tags?


where did you purchase the bag from?


----------



## GRADYSMOMMY

Hi I just bought a bag on eBay and I wanted to know if anyone can authenticate this bag. All the trim that looks to be leather I don't believe is.. Close but does not smell like leather. And no MK charm. Any thoughts? http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=a2d33355c6f842b5b9a0875b6c1a5995&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D221430758202%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123
 I took pics of the inside but not sure how to post  thank you so much in advance.


----------



## jessicaj8521

vhelya said:


> Probably fake! Handle looks a bit too long for large selma but I'm not sure if it's because of the angle (although I'm 95% convinced that it's not).
> 
> Furthermore if the bag has no tag everywhere, I'm more convinced that it's fake
> 
> I won't buy if I'm not 100% convinced that the item is authentic


Funny enough I took them into Macy's yesterday and they said both were authentic... im still not convinced though.... they said every detail was on point..


----------



## jessicaj8521

AuntJulie said:


> It is fake IMO. The handles are too long and the zipper is just a tad too long. Did this bag come with the handles and zipper wrapped in plastic by chance?


Thanks, no they were not new when I bought them, bought them off poshmark the girl assured me they were authentic, I took them to Macy's yesterday and they said they were real but I still have my reserves... seems odd... but why would Macy's say they were authentic unless they really did not know their stuff....


----------



## jessicaj8521

jclaybo said:


> where did you purchase the bag from?


Purchased from Poshmark... the girl swore they were authentic and posh protects the buyers from replicas so I can return them if I state they are not authentic... macy's said they looked authentic and compared them to their Selma and travel tote there but I really don't think they are authentic


----------



## jclaybo

jessicaj8521 said:


> Purchased from Poshmark... the girl swore they were authentic and posh protects the buyers from replicas so I can return them if I state they are not authentic... macy's said they looked authentic and compared them to their Selma and travel tote there but I really don't think they are authentic


Sales associates are not trained in authenticating anything and I've worked for Macys before no one is trained in authenticating or even being familiar with a certain brand and since MK isnt a high end brand you're kind of at the mercy of doing comparisons. Have you measure the actual handle drop and height/length of the bag? Replica's no matter how good they are always have measurement discrepancies. Check the measurements against the real MK bag measurements on his website. Did the bag feel lighter than the real thing? A replica bag can have all the makings of a real one but a good indicator is the weight of the bag since the materials used are generally cheaper and feel lighter


----------



## jclaybo

GRADYSMOMMY said:


> Hi I just bought a bag on eBay and I wanted to know if anyone can authenticate this bag. All the trim that looks to be leather I don't believe is.. Close but does not smell like leather. And no MK charm. Any thoughts? http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=221430758202&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> I took pics of the inside but not sure how to post  thank you so much in advance.


the link doesn't appear in your post-are you on the mobile app?


----------



## jessicaj8521

jclaybo said:


> Sales associates are not trained in authenticating anything and I've worked for Macys before no one is trained in authenticating or even being familiar with a certain brand and since MK isnt a high end brand you're kind of at the mercy of doing comparisons. Have you measure the actual handle drop and height/length of the bag? Replica's no matter how good they are always have measurement discrepancies. Check the measurements against the real MK bag measurements on his website. Did the bag feel lighter than the real thing? A replica bag can have all the makings of a real one but a good indicator is the weight of the bag since the materials used are generally cheaper and feel lighter


Thanks, all the materials are exact and on point, the quality is exact, weight, measurements... every single detail works except missing the made in tag......  I brought mine into macy's we compared them against theirs.. ive asked other MK enthusiasts... every stitch is in place..everything is exact just not that darn tag.... Ive seen a lot of replicas between coach and kors and normally they are obvious but this one is just catching me...


----------



## jclaybo

jessicaj8521 said:


> Thanks, all the materials are exact and on point, the quality is exact, weight, measurements... every single detail works except missing the made in tag......  I brought mine into macy's we compared them against theirs.. ive asked other MK enthusiasts... every stitch is in place..everything is exact just not that darn tag.... Ive seen a lot of replicas between coach and kors and normally they are obvious but this one is just catching me...


this is the sellers listing correct?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Mk-red-selma-slightly-used-bundeled-both-bags-53754f574845e65b740a2a59

Looking at her comments and comments on her closet and items in her closet I'm inclined to believe the bags are fake. She has a listing for a Jet Set tote and doesnt even give the dimensions, anytime a seller is invasive about details its always a red flag and would stay away. I would also suggest in the future to check bags authenticity prior to purchasing. Good thing is you can return it, but the seller was kind of snippy when you questioned her, I also find it odd that she has some Kate Spade items listed and is using a stock photo and has no photos of the actual item. Sounds like she is buying replicas in bulk and places the order once someone buys it on Posh. She is for sure a shiesty seller and should be reported


----------



## jessicaj8521

jclaybo said:


> this is the sellers listing correct?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Mk-red-selma-slightly-used-bundeled-both-bags-53754f574845e65b740a2a59
> 
> Looking at her comments and comments on her closet and items in her closet I'm inclined to believe the bags are fake. She has a listing for a Jet Set tote and doesnt even give the dimensions, anytime a seller is invasive about details its always a red flag and would stay away. I would also suggest in the future to check bags authenticity prior to purchasing. Good thing is you can return it, but the seller was kind of snippy when you questioned her, I also find it odd that she has some Kate Spade items listed and is using a stock photo and has no photos of the actual item. Sounds like she is buying replicas in bulk and places the order once someone buys it on Posh. She is for sure a shiesty seller and should be reported


yupp that is her listing.... you cant really authenticate before you buy unless they have receipts or proof and I have bought dozens of bags on the site and not had any problems...


----------



## jclaybo

jessicaj8521 said:


> yupp that is her listing.... you cant really authenticate before you buy unless they have receipts or proof and I have bought dozens of bags on the site and not had any problems...


no I mean asking on here prior to purchasing. No one on Poshmark authenticates anything, you're at the mercy of asking TPF or purchasing and hoping its authentic


----------



## jessicaj8521

jclaybo said:


> no I mean asking on here prior to purchasing. No one on Poshmark authenticates anything, you're at the mercy of asking TPF or purchasing and hoping its authentic


ahhh.. yes. unfortunately I would have missed the sale.. there was another girl fighting for them too.. I have let a lot of purses get away that way.. kinda have to take the chance and if it turns out bad go through the site to return it.. at least they offer that safety net!  lesson learned.. I know my coach and LV but don't know kors all the way yet... sure I will after this though!


----------



## AuntJulie

jessicaj8521 said:


> ahhh.. yes. unfortunately I would have missed the sale.. there was another girl fighting for them too.. I have let a lot of purses get away that way.. kinda have to take the chance and if it turns out bad go through the site to return it.. at least they offer that safety net!  lesson learned.. I know my coach and LV but don't know kors all the way yet... sure I will after this though!




Did you measure the handles?


----------



## vhelya

Everyone, I just found the sutton replicas in the market today. It's indeed more difficult to identify the authenticity than the selma.

Does anyone can give me opinion about this bag? The seller is selling many fakes but claim them as authentic. I can tell easily about the fake selmas but I feel the sutton is more difficult. The bags sold by this seller aren't superfakes. I can't imagine if I find one superfake, I may not be able to tell &#128543;

Please be aware! I didn't expect that the fake sutton will be in the market very fast &#128543;


----------



## acm1134

vhelya said:


> Everyone, I just found the sutton replicas in the market today. It's indeed more difficult to identify the authenticity than the selma.
> 
> Does anyone can give me opinion about this bag? The seller is selling many fakes but claim them as authentic. I can tell easily about the fake selmas but I feel the sutton is more difficult. The bags sold by this seller aren't superfakes. I can't imagine if I find one superfake, I may not be able to tell &#128543;
> 
> Please be aware! I didn't expect that the fake sutton will be in the market very fast &#128543;
> 
> View attachment 2627870


this looks so similar to my black sutton ! The only thing I can really point out is the tag on the front of the bag instead of the back


----------



## vhelya

acm1134 said:


> this looks so similar to my black sutton ! The only thing I can really point out is the tag on the front of the bag instead of the back




Exactly, but the placement of the tag can't be the indicator of the authenticity. I can't even spot anything from the pics &#128543;
But based on the reputation of the seller and the price of the bag she is selling, it's definitely fake!






See from the pics, there is no sutton with those colors but this seller has..Only fakes will have additional colors.
I'm so sad that the fakes are getting better. I love sutton design &#128547;

Hope everyone will be more cautious when they buy sutton not from authorized retails, sigh &#128549;


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Exactly, but the placement of the tag can't be the indicator of the authenticity. I can't even spot anything from the pics &#128543;
> But based on the reputation of the seller and the price of the bag she is selling, it's definitely fake!
> 
> View attachment 2627940
> 
> View attachment 2627941
> 
> 
> See from the pics, there is no sutton with those colors but this seller has..Only fakes will have additional colors.
> I'm so sad that the fakes are getting better. I love sutton design &#128547;
> 
> Hope everyone will be more cautious when they buy sutton not from authorized retails, sigh &#128549;




Yup that color doesn't exist on a Sutton yet. Did you notice on the MK website that they have a report button for alerting them to replicators?

These fakes are so good that I'm convinced that some of the MK manufacturers are the ones stealing his designs.


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> Yup that color doesn't exist on a Sutton yet. Did you notice on the MK website that they have a report button for alerting them to replicators?
> 
> These fakes are so good that I'm convinced that some of the MK manufacturers are the ones stealing his designs.


I agree !!! They have to be ! Some of the ones I have seen online can seriously pass as authentic to someone who wasn't familiar with MK


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> Did you notice on the MK website that they have a report button for alerting them to replicators?.




I can't find it? Did I miss out something? 
Can tell me where is the report button located? 
Please..


----------



## jclaybo

I don't want to say to much without giving away things that a replicator can use but I can spot a big difference in the fake vs replica. All I can say is be sure to measure handle width 
I'm beginning to get worried that replicators sign up on here just to read post on how we know if a bag is fake and they use that information to make their bags even better. They infiltrate factories and warehouses and sell trade secrets. It's frustrating I know


----------



## vhelya

jclaybo said:


> I don't want to say to much without giving away things that a replicator can use but I can spot a big difference in the fake vs replica. All I can say is be sure to measure handle width
> I'm beginning to get worried that replicators sign up on here just to read post on how we know if a bag is fake and they use that information to make their bags even better. They infiltrate factories and warehouses and sell trade secrets. It's frustrating I know




Yeah, that's very possible..There's a good point too not to point out every single mistake that the fakers can learn from this tpf.

Looks like if they join this tpf, they can mislead people with wrong info too. 

I hope that MK will do something with these fakers, it's indeed very frustrating &#128549;


----------



## chicklet1982

Hello ladies, I'm planning to buy my first MK bag online, the stitches, logo, and the bag itself looks good. I asked her for the date code, and she did gave me one. I'm just wondering if anyone here who have MK jet set large shoulder bag convertible? The seller told me that the code AP four numbers. Is this correct? Does it match for the corresponding code and style. I would really appreciate any confirmation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vhelya

chicklet1982 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm planning to buy my first MK bag online, the stitches, logo, and the bag itself looks good. I asked her for the date code, and she did gave me one. I'm just wondering if anyone here who have MK jet set large shoulder bag convertible? The seller told me that the code AP four numbers. Is this correct? Does it match for the corresponding code and style. I would really appreciate any confirmation. Thanks in advance.




It's impossible to authenticate by the description only..
Clear pics of the bag will help anyone to authenticate the bag for you.

As for the code, you need to get the country where the bag was manufactured to match. By only telling "the code AP four numbers" won't help. Please also let us know the 4 numbers after the code AP.

Although the code is match, there are other details need to be checked as well since the correct code won't confirm that the bag is authentic!


----------



## curliegirl

chicklet1982 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm planning to buy my first MK bag online, the stitches, logo, and the bag itself looks good. I asked her for the date code, and she did gave me one. I'm just wondering if anyone here who have MK jet set large shoulder bag convertible? The seller told me that the code AP four numbers. Is this correct? Does it match for the corresponding code and style. I would really appreciate any confirmation. Thanks in advance.


Be very careful.  I bought one on line,the purse had the right tag with the right letters, made in the right place...it all matched up.  I received the purse and brought it to an MK store..it turned out to be a fake..I was lucky they took it back..I paid shipping but at least I got to send it back and got my money back..just be really careful..


----------



## chicklet1982

here are the pictures, I hope you can help me authenticate this one. Thank you in advance.


olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/42193765/RUSH+SALE+Michael+Kors+MK+Jet+Set+Large+Convertible+Shoulder+Bag


----------



## jclaybo

chicklet1982 said:


> here are the pictures, I hope you can help me authenticate this one. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/42193765/RUSH+SALE+Michael+Kors+MK+Jet+Set+Large+Convertible+Shoulder+Bag





The links doesn't appear to work hun


----------



## chicklet1982

Hope this one works now
http://olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/42193765/RUSH+SALE+Michael+Kors+MK+Jet+Set+Large+Convertibl e+Shoulder+Bag


----------



## Patlynn42

jclaybo said:


> this is the sellers listing correct?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Mk-red-selma-slightly-used-bundeled-both-bags-53754f574845e65b740a2a59
> 
> Looking at her comments and comments on her closet and items in her closet I'm inclined to believe the bags are fake. She has a listing for a Jet Set tote and doesnt even give the dimensions, anytime a seller is invasive about details its always a red flag and would stay away. I would also suggest in the future to check bags authenticity prior to purchasing. Good thing is you can return it, but the seller was kind of snippy when you questioned her, I also find it odd that she has some Kate Spade items listed and is using a stock photo and has no photos of the actual item. Sounds like she is buying replicas in bulk and places the order once someone buys it on Posh. She is for sure a shiesty seller and should be reported




I too read through some of her comments on the stuff she sold and she seems to have a problem on most of them.  I read through comments before buying from anyone on there and I look for feedback on eBay, if there seems to be a constant problem I won't buy from the seller.


----------



## kitzibebe

Hi there! Can anyone please help me authenticate my Mk tote in vanilla? your help will be appreciated 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## acm1134

kitzibebe said:


> Hi there! Can anyone please help me authenticate my Mk tote in vanilla? your help will be appreciated
> Thanks in advance!




Authentic (:


----------



## chicklet1982

can you please authenticate this one for me? I'm looking forward to have my first MK. Thank you in advance.http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_14011159789928&key=3203faf1aac1cc5c378cb0600c0ba98d&libId=99bb66b2-bacb-483e-b284-0939943e7b7d&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.purseblog.com%2Fmichael-kors%2Fauthenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-175.html&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Folx.ph%2Findex.php%2Fview%2Bclassifieds%2Fid%2F42193765%2FRUSH%2BSALE%2BMichael%2BKors%2BMK%2BJet%2BSet%2BLarge%2BConvertibl%2520e%2BShoulder%2BBag&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.purseblog.com%2Fmichael-kors%2Fauthenticate-this-michael-kors-622659.html&title=Authenticate%20this%20MICHAEL%20KORS%20-%20Page%20175%20-%20PurseForum&txt=http%3A%2F%2Folx.ph%2Findex.php%2Fview%2Bclassif...e%2BShoulder%2BBag


----------



## jclaybo

Patlynn42 said:


> I too read through some of her comments on the stuff she sold and she seems to have a problem on most of them.  I read through comments before buying from anyone on there and I look for feedback on eBay, if there seems to be a constant problem I won't buy from the seller.


oh yeah especially on Poshmark, cause there are way to many scammers on there Ive seen several of TPF members on there either busting them out or about to be scammed


----------



## jclaybo

chicklet1982 said:


> can you please authenticate this one for me? I'm looking forward to have my first MK. Thank you in advance.http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_14011159789928&key=3203faf1aac1cc5c378cb0600c0ba98d&libId=99bb66b2-bacb-483e-b284-0939943e7b7d&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.purseblog.com%2Fmichael-kors%2Fauthenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-175.html&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Folx.ph%2Findex.php%2Fview%2Bclassifieds%2Fid%2F42193765%2FRUSH%2BSALE%2BMichael%2BKors%2BMK%2BJet%2BSet%2BLarge%2BConvertibl%2520e%2BShoulder%2BBag&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.purseblog.com%2Fmichael-kors%2Fauthenticate-this-michael-kors-622659.html&title=Authenticate%20this%20MICHAEL%20KORS%20-%20Page%20175%20-%20PurseForum&txt=http%3A%2F%2Folx.ph%2Findex.php%2Fview%2Bclassif...e%2BShoulder%2BBag


not authentic


----------



## crystal-d

Seller bought from lord and Taylor any red flags? Thanks


----------



## acm1134

crystal-d said:


> Seller bought from lord and Taylor any red flags? Thanks
> View attachment 2630587
> View attachment 2630588
> View attachment 2630589
> View attachment 2630592
> View attachment 2630593
> View attachment 2630594
> View attachment 2630595
> View attachment 2630597




Looks authentic to me !


----------



## vhelya

crystal-d said:


> Seller bought from lord and Taylor any red flags? Thanks
> View attachment 2630587
> View attachment 2630588
> View attachment 2630589
> View attachment 2630592
> View attachment 2630593
> View attachment 2630594
> View attachment 2630595
> View attachment 2630597




Nice bag! Authentic


----------



## crystal-d

acm1134 said:


> Looks authentic to me !




Yay thanks


----------



## crystal-d

vhelya said:


> Nice bag! Authentic




Thanks so much


----------



## kitzibebe

acm1134 said:


> Authentic (:




thanks!


----------



## curliegirl

Really cute.. Love the color.


----------



## chicklet1982

jclaybo said:


> not authentic



Good thing I haven't bought it yet. Can I ask what made you say it's fake?


----------



## kitzibebe

chicklet1982 said:


> Good thing I haven't bought it yet. Can I ask what made you say it's fake?




Hi! I have personally seen these kind of bags that online sellers and bazaar owners are selling, and the leather and structure of these bags are so stiff and has a sheen when I compared it to my MK PVC bag that I'm using that time, though they are claiming that it IS authentic/overruns, there are no such thing as those. You can easily tell that it's fake once you touch them and by the look of the bag. And last, there is no way that an authentic MK bag will be sold as low as  6 thousand pesos! ( 15+ in Greenbelt) Hope this helps!


----------



## vhelya

chicklet1982 said:


> Good thing I haven't bought it yet. Can I ask what made you say it's fake?





It's wise not to point out any mistake of the bag and to show anyone in this forum as there is a high chance that the replicator may read this forum.

Be familiar with the products before u buy is the only key not to be scammed by any seller.


----------



## curliegirl

vhelya said:


> It's wise not to point out any mistake of the bag and to show anyone in this forum as there is a high chance that the replicator may read this forum.
> 
> Be familiar with the products before u buy is the only key not to be scammed by any seller.


Hey I am with you.  I purchased on ebay, stated authentic, received the purse..Plastic, plastic all the way..inside looked very authentic, tag, lining and even the hardware had MK logo.  But it was a fake..I was very lucky the seller took it back and gave me a full refund.  So I learn my lesson, I went to the MK store to purchase my first MK..


----------



## claudiaF

Hi, I'm wanting to purchase this wallet...There are two sellers on eBay that look legit to me...  Opinions on authenticity would be greatly appreciated. Also I am purchasing from Australia, so I really need to make sure it's authentic or not, as the postage costs to resend it back are a lot. I am slightly leaning towards the first link. Also, I'm just wondering that if these are real, can these sellers can make a profit that's worth their time and effort? Coming from Australia, designer brands like MK are rarely marked down from the $200 AUD RRP. 

Thanks!!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141297079393?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161309370638?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## AuntJulie

claudiaF said:


> Hi, I'm wanting to purchase this wallet...There are two sellers on eBay that look legit to me...  Opinions on authenticity would be greatly appreciated. Also I am purchasing from Australia, so I really need to make sure it's authentic or not, as the postage costs to resend it back are a lot. I am slightly leaning towards the first link. Also, I'm just wondering that if these are real, can these sellers can make a profit that's worth their time and effort? Coming from Australia, designer brands like MK are rarely marked down from the $200 AUD RRP.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141297079393?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161309370638?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I have this exact wallet and I checked the tag against my tag and it is legit. It retails for $138 US dollars. I got mine on sale with an additional friends and family sale and another discount from Lord and Taylor. So I paid around $62 US for mine which is an extremely good price. It is possible the seller got a good deal as well, making it worth their while to resell it. 

BTW both of these wallets are the same, summer blue jet set travel continental saffiano leather wallet.


----------



## perlefine

Hi,

I'm new to MK bags and no almost nothing about them, is this bag authentic?


----------



## jclaybo

claudiaF said:


> Hi, I'm wanting to purchase this wallet...There are two sellers on eBay that look legit to me...  Opinions on authenticity would be greatly appreciated. Also I am purchasing from Australia, so I really need to make sure it's authentic or not, as the postage costs to resend it back are a lot. I am slightly leaning towards the first link. Also, I'm just wondering that if these are real, can these sellers can make a profit that's worth their time and effort? Coming from Australia, designer brands like MK are rarely marked down from the $200 AUD RRP.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141297079393?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161309370638?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Hi there! And welcome to the forum! Are you new to MK brand? Are you in Australia looking to purchase from the USA or vice versa? I noticed the eBay listings have US cities. To add to what the fabulous Aunt Julie said it appears that you may be able to get a good deal buying directly from a MK retailer. That's why I was asking your location because adding in shipping to the listing looks like you could be paying over the suggested retail price . Especially since these are from last season. But based on the pics provided authentic but you may be able to get a better deal 
Good luck!
H


----------



## perlefine

perlefine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to MK bags and no almost nothing about them, is this bag authentic?



Here is one from the bottom, is the stitching off or does MK not have "perfect" stitches?


----------



## vhelya

perlefine said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> 
> i'm new to mk bags and no almost nothing about them, is this bag authentic?




No


----------



## perlefine

vhelya said:


> No



Thank you, how can you tell?
Because my finger is ready to clic the mouse and buy.


----------



## vhelya

perlefine said:


> Thank you, how can you tell?
> 
> Because my finger is ready to clic the mouse and buy.




I can't point out the mistake in this forum as the replicator may read as well, sorry..
What I can tell is by looking at the 1st pic, I knew already that something wrong with the bag.

Please don't buy, cancel your order..


----------



## perlefine

vhelya said:


> I can't point out the mistake in this forum as the replicator may read as well, sorry..
> What I can tell is by looking at the 1st pic, I knew already that something wrong with the bag.
> 
> Please don't buy, cancel your order..



I did not buy it, I wanted to make sure it was authentic before I spend the money pfew. 

Do you know if the neon yellow also comes with gold hardware instead of silver only, it's hard to find so I was already excited about it.


----------



## vhelya

perlefine said:


> I did not buy it, I wanted to make sure it was authentic before I spend the money pfew.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if the neon yellow also comes with gold hardware instead of silver only, it's hard to find so I was already excited about it.




I don't think so
I'm not surprise if it's hard to find since neon yellow seems to be seasonal color and I never seen it again for quite long in the market


----------



## claudiaF

jclaybo said:


> Hi there! And welcome to the forum! Are you new to MK brand? Are you in Australia looking to purchase from the USA or vice versa? I noticed the eBay listings have US cities. To add to what the fabulous Aunt Julie said it appears that you may be able to get a good deal buying directly from a MK retailer. That's why I was asking your location because adding in shipping to the listing looks like you could be paying over the suggested retail price . Especially since these are from last season. But based on the pics provided authentic but you may be able to get a better deal
> Good luck!
> H


Thank you and yes I am fairly new to the MK brand. 
I'm from Australia and wish to purchase it online from USA. Adding up the costs of shipping, it comes to around $160AUD compared to the RRP of $200AUD here at the departmental stores. I rarely ever see it go on sale but then again, I still am kinda new to MK. Also I'm not sure of any other places that stock MK here. 




AuntJulie said:


> I have this exact wallet and I checked the tag against my tag and it is legit. It retails for $138 US dollars. I got mine on sale with an additional friends and family sale and another discount from Lord and Taylor. So I paid around $62 US for mine which is an extremely good price. It is possible the seller got a good deal as well, making it worth their while to resell it.
> 
> BTW both of these wallets are the same, summer blue jet set travel continental saffiano leather wallet.



Thank you for your reply.


----------



## jclaybo

claudiaF said:


> Thank you and yes I am fairly new to the MK brand.
> I'm from Australia and wish to purchase it online from USA. Adding up the costs of shipping, it comes to around $160AUD compared to the RRP of $200AUD here at the departmental stores. I rarely ever see it go on sale but then again, I still am kinda new to MK. Also I'm not sure of any other places that stock MK here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.





Do Macy's or Bergdorfs or Neimans ship to Australia from the US? 
Even the MK site? I honestly think you can get a better deal but if none of the department stores ship I understand just hate to see someone pay too much


----------



## claudiaF

jclaybo said:


> Do Macy's or Bergdorfs or Neimans ship to Australia from the US?
> Even the MK site? I honestly think you can get a better deal but if none of the department stores ship I understand just hate to see someone pay too much


Yep I've just tried them and a lot of them don't have that particular wallet and even then, the conversion rates and shipping don't make it worth it compared to eBay. It's overpriced.. but that's what happens when you live here haha. Thanks so much though and really do appreciate your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

For all you MK reporters, you may want to check out the listings by tj-enterprises on eBay. I know she has 2 fake kate spades and a fake Burberry for sale. She has a TON of Coaches and Michael Kors. I don't believe they are all authentic, although I am not sure.


----------



## AuntJulie

crystal-d said:


> Seller bought from lord and Taylor any red flags? Thanks
> View attachment 2630587
> View attachment 2630588
> View attachment 2630589
> View attachment 2630592
> View attachment 2630593
> View attachment 2630594
> View attachment 2630595
> View attachment 2630597



For heaven's sake yes!  Get that beautiful bag out of the bathroom!  There's humidity in there!  Other than that, the bag is perfect!  Lol.


----------



## AuntJulie

claudiaF said:


> Yep I've just tried them and a lot of them don't have that particular wallet and even then, the conversion rates and shipping don't make it worth it compared to eBay. It's overpriced.. but that's what happens when you live here haha. Thanks so much though and really do appreciate your help.



At least you're not in Antarctica, you'd never get that wallet!  Lol

Australia and New Zealand are the only 2 last stops before going down on the ice.


----------



## AuntJulie

dawnsfinallywed said:


> For all you MK reporters, you may want to check out the listings by tj-enterprises on eBay. I know she has 2 fake kate spades and a fake Burberry for sale. She has a TON of Coaches and Michael Kors. I don't believe they are all authentic, although I am not sure.



I find it suspicious that just about all her Hamiltons for sale are missing the lock. Plus who would pay close to $200 for a Hamilton without a lock?!


----------



## mrzxlittleton

Can anyone authenticate this site?
http://www.michaelkorsonline.eu/michael-kors-jet-set-chain-large-vanilla-satchels-outlet-p-1887.html


----------



## AuntJulie

mrzxlittleton said:


> Can anyone authenticate this site?
> http://www.michaelkorsonline.eu/michael-kors-jet-set-chain-large-vanilla-satchels-outlet-p-1887.html



Fake, fake, fake!  Did I mention its all fake?!  Fake!


----------



## jane_swc

Hi everyone i am new to purse forum. Can I request for authentication of Michael kors handbag over here by posting the pictures of the bag please? Thank you


----------



## vhelya

jane_swc said:


> Hi everyone i am new to purse forum. Can I request for authentication of Michael kors handbag over here by posting the pictures of the bag please? Thank you




Please post 
Thanks


----------



## jclaybo

mrzxlittleton said:


> Can anyone authenticate this site?
> http://www.michaelkorsonline.eu/michael-kors-jet-set-chain-large-vanilla-satchels-outlet-p-1887.html


I noticed in your 3 post on this site that you have posted this same link, to play devils advocate I would say this is quite suspicious especially since it is so easy for someone to click on a link and be phished. Not saying that you are doing this but your 1st post listed this site and a mod removed it because it was a fake link with potential harm
If you need something in particular authenticated in the future please post pics of the item you are inquiring about


----------



## AuntJulie

jclaybo said:


> I noticed in your 3 post on this site that you have posted this same link, to play devils advocate I would say this is quite suspicious especially since it is so easy for someone to click on a link and be phished. Not saying that you are doing this but your 1st post listed this site and a mod removed it because it was a fake link with potential harm
> 
> If you need something in particular authenticated in the future please post pics of the item you are inquiring about




Crap!  I clicked on it from my iPad!  Grrr!  Good catch!  Anyone who had walked through a department store past MK handbags just once would know those bags are fake.


----------



## jclaybo

AuntJulie said:


> Crap!  I clicked on it from my iPad!  Grrr!  Good catch!  Anyone who had walked through a department store past MK handbags just once would know those bags are fake.


you should be fine, but I am always suspicious especially since the site was just created a few weeks ago and now all of a sudden someone post the link, just seems odd


----------



## vhelya

jclaybo said:


> you should be fine, but I am always suspicious especially since the site was just created a few weeks ago and now all of a sudden someone post the link, just seems odd




I didn't notice it..Good to know it from you. Thanks


----------



## AuntJulie

jclaybo said:


> you should be fine, but I am always suspicious especially since the site was just created a few weeks ago and now all of a sudden someone post the link, just seems odd




TPF is being infiltrated by crooks!


----------



## loewejess

hi guys... i found these photos from an unauthorized online seller, she claimed that her mk bags are all authentic... pls help me authenticate this mk selma messenger thanks~


----------



## jazzyj1021

loewejess said:


> hi guys... i found these photos from an unauthorized online seller, she claimed that her mk bags are all authentic... pls help me authenticate this mk selma messenger thanks~




No not authentic at all


----------



## AuntJulie

loewejess said:


> hi guys... i found these photos from an unauthorized online seller, she claimed that her mk bags are all authentic... pls help me authenticate this mk selma messenger thanks~




Looks fake to me.


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> hi guys... i found these photos from an unauthorized online seller, she claimed that her mk bags are all authentic... pls help me authenticate this mk selma messenger thanks~




The seller is so funny &#128517;


----------



## georgie31

Hi, please authenticate for me! Pretty sure it's ok, but never hurts to have the experts check it out! Thanks in advance!!!

Purchased from eBay, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390802142821&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

(lock and key were missing per listing)


----------



## jane_swc

loewejess said:


> hi guys... i found these photos from an unauthorized online seller, she claimed that her mk bags are all authentic... pls help me authenticate this mk selma messenger thanks~





I personally think MK do not have this color. Nowadays many sellers are selling this range of MK in website.


----------



## curliegirl

AuntJulie said:


> Fake, fake, fake!  Did I mention its all fake?!  Fake!


I have to agree..This sight says fake all over..your right!


----------



## loewejess

AuntJulie said:


> Looks fake to me.





vhelya said:


> The seller is so funny &#128517;





jazzyj1021 said:


> No not authentic at all





jane_swc said:


> I personally think MK do not have this color. Nowadays many sellers are selling this range of MK in website.



Thanks guys.. im pissed that someone sell high grade fakes n claimed them to be 100% authentic !


----------



## curliegirl

loewejess said:


> Thanks guys.. im pissed that someone sell high grade fakes n claimed them to be 100% authentic !


If you have an MK store near you..you could take it there they will tell you if it is absolutely fake..I did that on an MK purse that I bought on Ebay..purse looked and felt real..had MK hardware, tag etc...but MK store said no way..it is a fake..like you, I was really ticked, but the seller took it back..


----------



## loewejess

curliegirl said:


> If you have an MK store near you..you could take it there they will tell you if it is absolutely fake..I did that on an MK purse that I bought on Ebay..purse looked and felt real..had MK hardware, tag etc...but MK store said no way..it is a fake..like you, I was really ticked, but the seller took it back..



hi curliegirl,

u r lucky d seller took d bag back... d seller insisted it's real ... lols... how funny !? i commented on her facebook photos... asking her why she sells the miranda tote (saffiano leather) for only RM 850 (Approx USD 264) ... 1st, there's no saffiano leather miranda tote in mk's official website. 2nd, miranda tote is mk's higher end line. it's impossible to be only USD 264... this seller deleted my comments, and blocked me from commenting/ messaging her in facebook. If she is so damn sure 100% that all her mk bags are authentic. Why she don't dare to just reply me in the comments. For your information, this seller is from Malaysia, Cherry Chen,  her facebook page is "Fans of Longchamp"... girls, beware.


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> hi curliegirl,
> 
> u r lucky d seller took d bag back... d seller insisted it's real ... lols... how funny !? i commented on her facebook photos... asking her why she sells the miranda tote (saffiano leather) for only RM 850 (Approx USD 264) ... 1st, there's no saffiano leather miranda tote in mk's official website. 2nd, miranda tote is mk's higher end line. it's impossible to be only USD 264... this seller deleted my comments, and blocked me from commenting/ messaging her in facebook. If she is so damn sure 100% that all her mk bags are authentic. Why she don't dare to just reply me in the comments. For your information, this seller is from Malaysia, Cherry Chen,  her facebook page is "Fans of Longchamp"... girls, beware.




It's the trend now..Most of the online sellers will state their items as authentic regardless the items are truly authentic or fakes.
There are only few sellers who will state them as replicas or fakes as it is against the law and they can be sued to infringe copyright owner by selling replicas.

Just be careful when u buy any items from online sellers. Please don't be fooled by the reviews as nowadays those replicators have better reviews than the honest seller.


----------



## loewejess

vhelya said:


> It's the trend now..Most of the online sellers will state their items as authentic regardless the items are truly authentic or fakes.
> There are only few sellers who will state them as replicas or fakes as it is against the law and they can be sued to infringe copyright owner by selling replicas.
> 
> Just be careful when u buy any items from online sellers. Please don't be fooled by the reviews as nowadays those replicators have better reviews than the honest seller.



Hi vhelya... ur right.. those replicators have tons of great reviews ... I've learnt my lessons... im never gonna buy from an online seller anymore.. &#128550;


----------



## livismom

My aunt gave me this.I want to sell it because it is not my style, but first want to make sure it is legit. I believe the style is Beverly but cant find one in this green alligator embossed patent.


----------



## jclaybo

livismom said:


> My aunt gave me this.I want to sell it because it is not my style, but first want to make sure it is legit. I believe the style is Beverly but cant find one in this green alligator embossed patent.





Looks like the Beverly but where's the thick tasseles? Came in alligator looking leather but not in like green, the tassels in front came on the alligator and shiny prints and the all leather came without tassels. Think the Beverly came out in 2010 or 11


----------



## missfuturedoc

saw this on kijiji, and would like to know if it's authentic or not


----------



## georgie31

georgie31 said:


> Hi, please authenticate for me! Pretty sure it's ok, but never hurts to have the experts check it out! Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Purchased from eBay, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390802142821&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> (lock and key were missing per listing)



*Bump* Any opinions? Thank you in advance!


----------



## nancyy92

Hey everyone, I got a bag here that I would like to know if it's authentic. I received it as a present for my birthday two months ago but haven't worn it yet because it's so heavy. Now I'm thinking about wearing it to work since I have to carry a lot of stuff around with me at work and this is a big bag so it would fit the bill. I personally have never bought any Michael Kors handbags before so I have no clue how to authenticate one. Thanks so much for helping me out here!

http://imgur.com/dXZjF2p&NDry6vX&4o...Uv3TI&bbvrNtF&kUIWOvC&xbcF7Vy&GbInfwv&VFlEduf

The link above contains 12 pictures, you can scroll through them on imgur. The main reason why I'm suspicious of this bag is because the Micheal Kors logo on the front of the bag seems slightly crooked (not too noticeable but you can definitely see it if you look closely). In addition, the stitching in some places seems rather sloppy. Also, my bag doesn't have the Made in tab that I see a lot of the other bags on here have. I would greatly appreciate it if you can help me authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## vhelya

nancyy92 said:


> Hey everyone, I got a bag here that I would like to know if it's authentic. I received it as a present for my birthday two months ago but haven't worn it yet because it's so heavy. Now I'm thinking about wearing it to work since I have to carry a lot of stuff around with me at work and this is a big bag so it would fit the bill. I personally have never bought any Michael Kors handbags before so I have no clue how to authenticate one. Thanks so much for helping me out here!
> 
> http://imgur.com/dXZjF2p&NDry6vX&4o...Uv3TI&bbvrNtF&kUIWOvC&xbcF7Vy&GbInfwv&VFlEduf
> 
> The link above contains 12 pictures, you can scroll through them on imgur. The main reason why I'm suspicious of this bag is because the Micheal Kors logo on the front of the bag seems slightly crooked (not too noticeable but you can definitely see it if you look closely). In addition, the stitching in some places seems rather sloppy. Also, my bag doesn't have the Made in tab that I see a lot of the other bags on here have. I would greatly appreciate it if you can help me authenticate. Thanks!




From the 1st pic, it already shouted FAKE!!!


----------



## jclaybo

georgie31 said:


> *Bump* Any opinions? Thank you in advance!




Listing has already ended


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> from the 1st pic, it already shouted fake!!!




+1


----------



## georgie31

jclaybo said:


> Listing has already ended



Yes, the listing ended because I bought it.  I attached several pictures on my original posting, I'll re-attach them here... Thanks...


----------



## vhelya

georgie31 said:


> Yes, the listing ended because I bought it.  I attached several pictures on my original posting, I'll re-attach them here... Thanks...




Looks fake to me! 90% sure it's fake judging it from the details; 10% maybe wrong as I did not pay attention so much in hamilton design!


----------



## jane_swc

vhelya said:


> Please post
> Thanks















Hi everyone

Please let me have your view about this michael kors satchel. Many thanks


----------



## vhelya

jane_swc said:


> View attachment 2635714
> View attachment 2635715
> View attachment 2635716
> View attachment 2635717
> View attachment 2635718
> View attachment 2635723
> View attachment 2635724
> View attachment 2635726
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Please let me have your view about this michael kors satchel. Many thanks




Fake


----------



## jclaybo

georgie31 said:


> Yes, the listing ended because I bought it.  I attached several pictures on my original posting, I'll re-attach them here... Thanks...




I always advise to get an item authenticated prior to purchase when dealing with eBay because if you don't fully know the customers return policy you may be out of luck


----------



## Lhanie21

I recently bought Michael Kors Hamilton Bag on Reebonz website. I haven't received the bag yet. It's a bit nerve wrecking though as this is my first time to buy a bag online. Did anyone here purchase an MK from Reebonz? Are they authentic? Thank you.


----------



## georgie31

vhelya said:


> Looks fake to me! 90% sure it's fake judging it from the details; 10% maybe wrong as I did not pay attention so much in hamilton design!



Hi! Can you tell me what details look fake to you? I compared it to my existing Hamilton that I bought from the MK store, and it is exactly the same... I'm a bit confused. Thanks!

ETA: This bag was used, so that's why some of the threads are loose/there's ink marks inside. It's a bit beat up but the color is the purple from 2012 I've been trying to find again...


----------



## georgie31

jclaybo said:


> I always advise to get an item authenticated prior to purchase when dealing with eBay because if you don't fully know the customers return policy you may be out of luck



Thanks for the advice. This seller has a 14-day return policy, so I'm covered. What is your opinion regarding authenticity? I am pretty sure it's ok, because it is exactly the same as my Hamilton I bought in the MK store, but just wanted some reassurance. Thanks...


----------



## vhelya

georgie31 said:


> Hi! Can you tell me what looks fake to you? I compared it to my existing Hamilton that I bought from the MK store, and it looks the same... I'm a bit confused. Thanks!




Hi sorry, but no hint as there is a possibility the faker will learn about their mistake by reading this thread.

Instead, what make u have a doubt and need someone to authenticate the bag previously if u think the bag looks the same with ur MK Hamilton purchased from MK store?

Are u sure that u have checked everything until the smallest details? 
I just gave my opinion from what I saw but if u're happy with the bag, then just don't bother about it..
You should be the best evaluator since u're holding the bag


----------



## georgie31

vhelya said:


> Hi sorry, but no hint as there is a possibility the faker will learn about their mistake by reading this thread.
> 
> Instead, what make u have a doubt and need someone to authenticate the bag previously if u think the bag looks the same with ur MK Hamilton purchased from MK store?
> 
> Are u sure that u have checked everything until the smallest details?
> I just gave my opinion from what I saw but if u're happy with the bag, then just don't bother about it..
> You should be the best evaluator since u're holding the bag



Thank you... I'm really not trying to be difficult, I'm just really confused. I do like the bag, since it's a color I've been looking for and it's been hard to find, but I am absolutely not going to keep it if it's fake. I just checked all the details again and I'm not sure what I'm missing.


----------



## Cahlee

georgie31 said:


> Yes, the listing ended because I bought it.  I attached several pictures on my original posting, I'll re-attach them here... Thanks...




I can't be 100% sure since I can't clearly see the bottom of the inside lining, but it looks good to me. 

When you receive it please post clearer pictures of the lining!


----------



## georgie31

Cahlee said:


> I can't be 100% sure since I can't clearly see the bottom of the inside lining, but it looks good to me.
> 
> When you receive it please post clearer pictures of the lining!



Here are some pictures. In the two close-ups, I pulled the lining inside out to take a picture more easily. Thanks!


----------



## vhelya

georgie31 said:


> Thank you... I'm really not trying to be difficult, I'm just really confused. I do like the bag, since it's a color I've been looking for and it's been hard to find, but I am absolutely not going to keep it if it's fake. I just checked all the details again and I'm not sure what I'm missing.






vhelya said:


> Looks fake to me! 90% sure it's fake judging it from the details; 10% maybe wrong as I did not pay attention so much in hamilton design!




Just wait for other's confirmation since I said 10% I maybe wrong! But I personally do not like what I can see but there is 1 obvious sign that I'm always skeptical about it in every MK Bag


----------



## acm1134

georgie31 said:


> Yes, the listing ended because I bought it.  I attached several pictures on my original posting, I'll re-attach them here... Thanks...




M going to say it looks authentic. It looks like the Hamiltons I have.


----------



## Patlynn42

acm1134 said:


> M going to say it looks authentic. It looks like the Hamiltons I have.




It looks authentic to me too, I'm worrying that people are missing out on deals because they are being told their bags are fake and they are not, or they are unjustly accusing the seller as selling a replica.  Sometimes the linings get twisted or what not and things may not look right in the pic.  We all have our views but sometimes you have to actually get the bag to tell for sure.


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> It looks authentic to me too, I'm worrying that people are missing out on deals because they are being told their bags are fake and they are not, or they are unjustly accusing the seller as selling a replica.  Sometimes the linings get twisted or what not and things may not look right in the pic.  We all have our views but sometimes you have to actually get the bag to tell for sure.




Of course some bags you are able to tell right away from the pic whether it's authentic or not.


----------



## jojon21

patlynn42 said:


> it looks authentic to me too, i'm worrying that people are missing out on deals because they are being told their bags are fake and they are not, or they are unjustly accusing the seller as selling a replica.  Sometimes the linings get twisted or what not and things may not look right in the pic.  We all have our views but sometimes you have to actually get the bag to tell for sure.



+1


----------



## AuntJulie

georgie31 said:


> Here are some pictures. In the two close-ups, I pulled the lining inside out to take a picture more easily. Thanks!



I must be missing the obvious sign because it looks authentic to me. 

Although I hope you didn't buy from the seller who had the lock missing from every single Hamilton she was selling though. She referred to them as display bags or over runs I believe. Shiesty to me.


----------



## vhelya

acm1134 said:


> M going to say it looks authentic. It looks like the Hamiltons I have.





Patlynn42 said:


> It looks authentic to me too, I'm worrying that people are missing out on deals because they are being told their bags are fake and they are not, or they are unjustly accusing the seller as selling a replica.  Sometimes the linings get twisted or what not and things may not look right in the pic.  We all have our views but sometimes you have to actually get the bag to tell for sure.






AuntJulie said:


> I must be missing the obvious sign because it looks authentic to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Although I hope you didn't buy from the seller who had the lock missing from every single Hamilton she was selling though. She referred to them as display bags or over runs I believe. Shiesty to me.




Ok, so the doubt is answered now!
Thanks everyone for clarifying and correcting me..


----------



## georgie31

AuntJulie said:


> I must be missing the obvious sign because it looks authentic to me.
> 
> Although I hope you didn't buy from the seller who had the lock missing from every single Hamilton she was selling though. She referred to them as display bags or over runs I believe. Shiesty to me.





acm1134 said:


> M going to say it looks authentic. It looks like the Hamiltons I have.





Patlynn42 said:


> It looks authentic to me too, I'm worrying that people are missing out on deals because they are being told their bags are fake and they are not, or they are unjustly accusing the seller as selling a replica.  Sometimes the linings get twisted or what not and things may not look right in the pic.  We all have our views but sometimes you have to actually get the bag to tell for sure.





jojon21 said:


> +1





vhelya said:


> Ok, so the doubt is answered now!
> Thanks everyone for clarifying and correcting me..



Thanks all, you guys rock! I really appreciate the clarification and multiple opinions, it really helps ease my mind.  And vhelya, thanks for the heads up, I figure it's better safe than sorry with this kind of stuff! 

This was the only Hamilton in this color that she had for sale- she has a bunch of random MK, Coach, etc. items that are mostly NWT but kind of beat up so it looks like she's probably a clearance-rack reseller. I had emailed her last night saying I wasn't sure it was authentic, and she was really nice and said she bought it at Macy's and could find the original receipt if I wanted her to. I apologized to her this morning. :shame: I'm going to clean the bag up and enjoy it- I had the zip-top tote in this color last year, and I sold it and totally regretted it because while the style was too small for me, the COLOR!!  It has been really hard to find another bag in this particular shade that hasn't been marked up a bazillion dollars, so I'm really glad this one turned out to be ok. Thanks again!!


----------



## vhelya

georgie31 said:


> Thanks all, you guys rock! I really appreciate the clarification and multiple opinions, it really helps ease my mind.  And vhelya, thanks for the heads up, I figure it's better safe than sorry with this kind of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only Hamilton in this color that she had for sale- she has a bunch of random MK, Coach, etc. items that are mostly NWT but kind of beat up so it looks like she's probably a clearance-rack reseller. I had emailed her last night saying I wasn't sure it was authentic, and she was really nice and said she bought it at Macy's and could find the original receipt if I wanted her to. I apologized to her this morning. :shame: I'm going to clean the bag up and enjoy it- I had the zip-top tote in this color last year, and I sold it and totally regretted it because while the style was too small for me, the COLOR!!  It has been really hard to find another bag in this particular shade that hasn't been marked up a bazillion dollars, so I'm really glad this one turned out to be ok. Thanks again!!




Looks like the sign I mentioned isn't working in Hamilton design..
My mistake!! Thus I'd prefer to listen other opinion than commenting further..

Thanks for everyone &#128522;

Congrats and enjoy the bag


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Looks like the sign I mentioned isn't working in Hamilton design..
> My mistake!! Thus I'd prefer to listen other opinion than commenting further..
> 
> Thanks for everyone &#128522;
> 
> Congrats and enjoy the bag



I know what you're referring to and it threw me off.  i had to go check my Hamilton before I decided the authenticity myself!


----------



## Cahlee

georgie31 said:


> Here are some pictures. In the two close-ups, I pulled the lining inside out to take a picture more easily. Thanks!




I'm glad everything got straightened out and you can now enjoy your bag!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> I'm glad everything got straightened out and you can now enjoy your bag!




Me too!  It's always a bummer when someone gets cheated. Too bad we live in a world where "doing the right thing" is no longer an overwhelmingly popular choice.


----------



## Coralcrossing

Hi ladies,  
 I'm about to purchase my first Michael Kors bag second hand from a seller on Depop. The girl doesn't have any receipt or proof of purchase but the serial code is: av-1108. Could anybody authenticate this for me please? 
 Relies would be greatly appreciated. Thanks x


----------



## Krisbeo

I just bought this from Crossroads Trading company and the button fell off. I am now wondering if it is real. Please help! Also, does anyone know what the name of the purse is?


----------



## jclaybo

Coralcrossing said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm about to purchase my first Michael Kors bag second hand from a seller on Depop. The girl doesn't have any receipt or proof of purchase but the serial code is: av-1108. Could anybody authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Relies would be greatly appreciated. Thanks x




Please post pics in order for anyone to authenticate


----------



## jclaybo

Krisbeo said:


> I just bought this from Crossroads Trading company and the button fell off. I am now wondering if it is real. Please help! Also, does anyone know what the name of the purse is?




When did you purchase it? Do they have a return policy? My concern isn't with the authenticity but also with the quality. What was the bag listed as when you purchased it? The fact that the button came off screams fake but would need to see more pictures like the handles, and lining on the inside. If authentic this is an older MK bag but not highly inclined to say its real


----------



## Minkette

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131201730751?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

How about his Selma Grommet messenger, ladies? Thank you for your time!


----------



## nancyy92

Nevermind I noticed a really obvious sign that it's a fake.


----------



## nancyy92

Ok found another bag. I was wondering if all the brilliant people in this thread can help me authenticate it? If this one doesn't work out, I'll probably just go to a store, so many fakes online ...


----------



## jojon21

nancyy92 said:


> Ok found another bag. I was wondering if all the brilliant people in this thread can help me authenticate it? If this one doesn't work out, I'll probably just go to a store, so many fakes online ...



Looks good, exactly like my red one from Belk


----------



## jane_swc

jane_swc said:


> View attachment 2635714
> View attachment 2635715
> View attachment 2635716
> View attachment 2635717
> View attachment 2635718
> View attachment 2635723
> View attachment 2635724
> View attachment 2635726
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Please let me have your view about this michael kors satchel. Many thanks




Hi everyone !
Is this obviously a fake? As I had been comparing the details in the store it seems nothing different from the one they have it in MK store. Let me have comments from you guys! 
Many thanks!


----------



## georgie31

What do you all think of this one? I bought it on ebay and received it yesterday... It looks fine to me but there are two details tripping me up (the feet and the zipper pull/inside of pocket), and I want to see if these are "tells" or just differences in older bags (this one looks like it was made in 2011)... The quality of the materials feels right, but after my purple one I'm feeling paranoid and second-guessing myself...  Thanks in advance!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281335275515?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## vhelya

jane_swc said:


> Hi everyone !
> Is this obviously a fake? As I had been comparing the details in the store it seems nothing different from the one they have it in MK store. Let me have comments from you guys!
> Many thanks!




Maybe not obvious unless you take a measurement and measure the details..I can still spot the wrong sign on ur selma.


----------



## acm1134

georgie31 said:


> What do you all think of this one? I bought it on ebay and received it yesterday... It looks fine to me but there are two details tripping me up (the feet and the zipper pull/inside of pocket), and I want to see if these are "tells" or just differences in older bags (this one looks like it was made in 2011)... The quality of the materials feels right, but after my purple one I'm feeling paranoid and second-guessing myself...  Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281335275515?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




Looks good


----------



## georgie31

acm1134 said:


> Looks good



Thank you!!  I appreciate the reassurance!!


----------



## addict2coach

Pls beware of this website: http://www.replicabagshoes.com/michael-kors-c216. They sell fake MK bags! Surprisingly, they all look pretty authentic to me..sighhh


----------



## vhelya

addict2coach said:


> Pls beware of this website: http://www.replicabagshoes.com/michael-kors-c216. They sell fake MK bags! Surprisingly, they all look pretty authentic to me..sighhh




At least this site stated the items as replicas. The most dangerous one is the one who is selling replicas but claimed them as authentic &#128549;


----------



## rhiannon223

I've had a bit of a nightmare with this bag and was wondering if somebody could help me authenticate it please.


----------



## jojon21

rhiannon223 said:


> I've had a bit of a nightmare with this bag and was wondering if somebody could help me authenticate it please.



Looks good from what I can see in your pictures.  What is the nightmare problem you are having?


----------



## rhiannon223

jojon21 said:


> Looks good from what I can see in your pictures.  What is the nightmare problem you are having?





It's an ebay purchase which I had to open a case for as the seller stopped replying to my messages, it arrived this morning after the seller said it was posted 2 weeks ago (the package has yesterday's date on) and it is supposed to be new but clearly isn't. I guess nightmare may have been a bit of an overstatement, more of a bit of a hassle  Thanks so much for taking a look for me.


----------



## pink_ally

Dear Dear Friends,

Need ur help to authenticate this Selma :

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....588_575411472565895_8545891495581990868_n.jpg

thank u so much


----------



## vhelya

pink_ally said:


> dear dear friends,
> 
> need ur help to authenticate this selma :
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....588_575411472565895_8545891495581990868_n.jpg
> 
> thank u so much




100% fake


----------



## luvallpurses

Hey guys,

Can I get your opinions on the authenticity of this bag?  Seller has good ratings but I'm still unsure.  Thanks!!

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191204800827


----------



## loewejess

vhelya said:


> at least this site stated the items as replicas. The most dangerous one is the one who is selling replicas but claimed them as authentic &#128549;



+1


----------



## vhelya

luvallpurses said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get your opinions on the authenticity of this bag?  Seller has good ratings but I'm still unsure.  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191204800827




Not enough details to confirm. Ask for more pics and clearer pics. Some pics in her ads are just too blur
Although it's possible authentic but it's better to be safe


----------



## luvallpurses

vhelya said:


> Not enough details to confirm. Ask for more pics and clearer pics. Some pics in her ads are just too blur
> Although it's possible authentic but it's better to be safe



Hmmm I asked for more pics and all of a sudden it's sold 

Thanks for your help anyways.   Better safe than sorry for sure.


----------



## paperbag_b

Hi!.please help me authenticate this MK Selma bag..thank you..


----------



## ilysukixD

paperbag_b said:


> Hi!.please help me authenticate this MK Selma bag..thank you..




Is this the medium selma? Can you should more pictures like interior, hardware details, straps.etc....
From looking at the picture It looks like the medium selma and I don't think MK ever release the medium selma in sapphire in the US... Not sure for UK or other countries....


----------



## vhelya

paperbag_b said:


> Hi!.please help me authenticate this MK Selma bag..thank you..




Clearer pic will help to confirm but by looking at the pic closer and try to measure some details, I'm sure the bag is fake


----------



## paperbag_b

ilysukixD said:


> Is this the medium selma? Can you should more pictures like interior, hardware details, straps.etc....
> From looking at the picture It looks like the medium selma and I don't think MK ever release the medium selma in sapphire in the US... Not sure for UK or other countries....


yes, it's medium..here's the interior..sorry for uploading the pics in installment basis, cannot upload it simultaneously..


----------



## crystal-d

AuntJulie said:


> For heaven's sake yes!  Get that beautiful bag out of the bathroom!  There's humidity in there!  Other than that, the bag is perfect!  Lol.




Lol thanks  
Y'all are amazing


----------



## mich206

paperbag_b said:


> yes, it's medium..here's the interior..sorry for uploading the pics in installment basis, cannot upload it simultaneously..


Hi 
I have a medium selma and the lining inside does not have a seam in the middle! 
I'm not an expert but I don't think it's an authentic bag..


----------



## vhelya

vhelya said:


> Clearer pic will help to confirm but by looking at the pic closer and try to measure some details, I'm sure the bag is fake






paperbag_b said:


> yes, it's medium..here's the interior..sorry for uploading the pics in installment basis, cannot upload it simultaneously..






mich206 said:


> Hi
> I have a medium selma and the lining inside does not have a seam in the middle!
> I'm not an expert but I don't think it's an authentic bag..




Believe me or not but sorry that the bag is definitely fake


----------



## Ebby

Hi there, would you be. Able to help me authenticate this sapphire and black large colour block Selma being sold on eBay? Any help oils be greatly appreciated. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281351110436 

Unfortunately I'm not sure how I can copy the pictures from the advert. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## vhelya

Ebby said:


> Hi there, would you be. Able to help me authenticate this sapphire and black large colour block Selma being sold on eBay? Any help oils be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281351110436
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not sure how I can copy the pictures from the advert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




There is not enough pics to confirm the authenticity of the bag but my personal opinion I won't buy the bag..Looks like it dent very badly, either it's fake or the owner never treat the bag properly


----------



## haleymm

Hello! I purchased this Michael Kors Weston large shoulder bag off of ebay. I was hesitant not knowing for sure if it was authentic. I recieved the bag yesterday and I am just wondering if someone could PLEASE help me authenticate the bag. I need to do so quickly so if it turns out to be a replica, I can return it to get my money back. I costed me $142.10. The purse looks great! Only a one scuff and a few scratches on the hardware, but I expected that it being a used bag. It came with a care card, but only thing that is really bugging me is the plastic "made in china" tag. I have read many post that say Michael Kors does make bags in China and other places too. If someone could please help with this, it would be much appreciated!  Here is the link for the bag:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ilysukixD

Ebby said:


> Hi there, would you be. Able to help me authenticate this sapphire and black large colour block Selma being sold on eBay? Any help oils be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281351110436
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not sure how I can copy the pictures from the advert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I would just buy a new one since MK is currently selling the color block in blue and black and since the sales is still going on.... It will be 25% off and roughly be $270 or $290 after tax


----------



## Ebby

vhelya said:


> There is not enough pics to confirm the authenticity of the bag but my personal opinion I won't buy the bag..Looks like it dent very badly, either it's fake or the owner never treat the bag properly




Thanks so much, really appreciate your help.


----------



## Ebby

ilysukixD said:


> I would just buy a new one since MK is currently selling the color block in blue and black and since the sales is still going on.... It will be 25% off and roughly be $270 or $290 after tax




That's great, can you advise where it is being sold?


----------



## ilysukixD

http://www.bonton.com/sc2/shop/hand...-top-zip-satchel_633207.html?query=selma&mm=1

Bonton had 25% off using the code FRIFAM2014E

My bad they had the blue and black last week but i think it's sold out.....


----------



## TheMariaHansen

Does anyone know if this is authentic?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d4cf36613


----------



## AuntJulie

TheMariaHansen said:


> Does anyone know if this is authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d4cf36613



I can't say with 100% certainty, but it looks authentic from what I can see. I would like to see the strap more slosely and zippers. The shape looks a little more boxy, but that could be how it's been stored.


----------



## vhelya

TheMariaHansen said:


> Does anyone know if this is authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d4cf36613




If there are more pics of the lining inside, it will be very helpful to confirm but what I saw there, the bag looks pretty good..

Just if it's full price, u may try to get from others since some dept stores may have some sale now


----------



## paperbag_b

mich206 said:


> Hi
> I have a medium selma and the lining inside does not have a seam in the middle!
> I'm not an expert but I don't think it's an authentic bag..


thanks for the help..


----------



## paperbag_b

vhelya said:


> Believe me or not but sorry that the bag is definitely fake


thanks for the help.


----------



## ChaseDM

TheMariaHansen said:


> Does anyone know if this is authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d4cf36613


I have worked for the brand for many years, and worked as a MK Specialiast in a high end dept. store and I would say it is authentic! =]


----------



## kayleigh_anne22

Hello, 


just bought this item on ebay. haven't received it yet but I Cannot find this design online anywhere and theres no name of style for bag. Can anyone recognise this and identify it as real or fake?


Thanks in advance for your help.


Kay


----------



## jclaybo

kayleigh_anne22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> just bought this item on ebay. haven't received it yet but I Cannot find this design online anywhere and theres no name of style for bag. Can anyone recognise this and identify it as real or fake?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> Kay


what did the seller have it listed as? I find it hard to believe that the seller didnt list a name or style and the tag is clearly attached that would have that information on it. Did you buy the bag before doing research?
Ask the seller to provide details from the tag or send you a pic of the tag, the pictures look very blurry and there appears to be a filter on them, I would never suggest buying from a seller that doesnt have clear unfiltered pics


----------



## ChaseDM

kayleigh_anne22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> just bought this item on ebay. haven't received it yet but I Cannot find this design online anywhere and theres no name of style for bag. Can anyone recognise this and identify it as real or fake?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> Kay


I believe it is an Outlet bag in the Fulton family. It looks like his work, leather, hardware though. I have worked at an Outlet store before and we used to get many bags that were not common shapes and styles! Post more pics.


----------



## theeditor

This MK purse is at a resale shop near me. I have tried to find it online but cannot. The metal part worries me though, I don't know that I have seen a logo like that on a Michael Kors bag that WASN'T fake. Any help would be much appreciated.  unfortunately this is the only photo they provided and I do not know the name :/


----------



## acm1134

theeditor said:


> This MK purse is at a resale shop near me. I have tried to find it online but cannot. The metal part worries me though, I don't know that I have seen a logo like that on a Michael Kors bag that WASN'T fake. Any help would be much appreciated.  unfortunately this is the only photo they provided and I do not know the name :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647791




Not authentic


----------



## Patlynn42

acm1134 said:


> Not authentic



Agree!


----------



## haleymm

Can anyone authenticate this Michael Kors Weston large shoulder bag for me please? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371071124687?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## ChaseDM

haleymm said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Michael Kors Weston large shoulder bag for me please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371071124687?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Authentic.


----------



## doubletriple

I'm looking at this Tippi on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251552353600?item=251552353600

Does it look authentic?


----------



## Nellz86

Hello ladies,

New member! I'm considering buying myself a MK person for my bday, this will be my first MK bag ever (I'm so excited).

Can anyone tell me if this a legit MK purse. I really like the shape of it but wanted to double check before I bought it: http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-Signature-Satchel-Vanilla/dp/B00BID5VE8 .

Here's a youtube video of someone with it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R07I3PxmyCc .

Note: I've seen this bag at TjMaxx and Marshalls so I'm assuming its legit.


----------



## haleymm

ChaseDM said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Shoyla7122

anyone know if this ebay seller is legit? does this ebay seller sell authentic mk bags?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/watchowner/m.html


----------



## jclaybo

doubletriple said:


> I'm looking at this Tippi on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251552353600?item=251552353600
> 
> Does it look authentic?


authentic


----------



## jclaybo

Nellz86 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> New member! I'm considering buying myself a MK person for my bday, this will be my first MK bag ever (I'm so excited).
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this a legit MK purse. I really like the shape of it but wanted to double check before I bought it: http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-Signature-Satchel-Vanilla/dp/B00BID5VE8 .
> 
> Here's a youtube video of someone with it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R07I3PxmyCc .
> 
> Note: I've seen this bag at TjMaxx and Marshalls so I'm assuming its legit.


authentic, however kind of pricey. I would do some price comparisons just to be on the safe side to make sure you're getting the best deal


----------



## jclaybo

Shoyla7122 said:


> anyone know if this ebay seller is legit? does this ebay seller sell authentic mk bags?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/watchowner/m.html


are you asking if anyone has ever purchased from this seller?
The seller is legit, I would read the feedback from the past year and its really up to you if you wish to buy from them
Overseas seller so if you're in the US expect shipping delays
but they are also a power seller so good luck


----------



## jazzyj1021

jclaybo said:


> authentic, however kind of pricey. I would do some price comparisons just to be on the safe side to make sure you're getting the best deal




Especially because that is the outlet version.


----------



## jclaybo

jazzyj1021 said:


> Especially because that is the outlet version.



correct good observation, peeves me when sellers try to make a profit which hey i know is part of the biz but sheesh thats pricey


----------



## London shopper

Hi all! This is my first time using the forum but was hoping someone could help with the following Michael Kors Miranda tote? Does it seem genuine based on the images and your experiences? 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261498371995

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChaseDM

London shopper said:


> Hi all! This is my first time using the forum but was hoping someone could help with the following Michael Kors Miranda tote? Does it seem genuine based on the images and your experiences?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261498371995
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I will say it looks a bit odd and although I got my Gia for a very nice low price it is older where as the Miranda is still very relevant. So the price kind of throws me off being so low. I would need to see more pics but I am going to say it is a nice replica/imitation.


----------



## Nellz86

jclaybo said:


> authentic, however kind of pricey. I would do some price comparisons just to be on the safe side to make sure you're getting the best deal


 Thanks for your help. Would you happen to know its actual model name? I can't seem to find it anywhere online.

 I'm definitely going elsewhere when I do purchase it since I've seen it cheaper in various stores.


----------



## casmitty

Hello everyone. I'm new to MK and just purchased my first Hamilton large flap wallet in red ostrich fom ebay. I really love that it has 14 cc slots and they all face forward and there are extra compartments; such a functional wallet. I know that this wallet was discontinued and I do hope that it is authentic. Please share your thoughts.   TIA


----------



## casmitty

When a seller on ebay states that the item was purchased from an overstock supplier, is that a good indication of it being fake?  Thank you.


----------



## claudiaF

Hi, just looking to purchase a MK clutch and I've done some research and these two sites sound legit. 

1.
The logo looks kind of silver but I think that's just the lighting?
http://www.my-wardrobe.com/michael-michael-kors/lg-zip-clutch-270591

2.
http://www.areatrend.com/michael-kors-32s4gvsw3r-427-handbags-1681905698.aspx

Any confirmation or opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mich206

claudiaF said:


> Hi, just looking to purchase a MK clutch and I've done some research and these two sites sound legit.
> 
> 1.
> The logo looks kind of silver but I think that's just the lighting?
> http://www.my-wardrobe.com/michael-michael-kors/lg-zip-clutch-270591
> 
> 2.
> http://www.areatrend.com/michael-kors-32s4gvsw3r-427-handbags-1681905698.aspx
> 
> Any confirmation or opinions would be greatly appreciated!



My wardrobe is a legit site , I have brought mulberry handbags from there before 
HTH


----------



## claudiaF

mich206 said:


> My wardrobe is a legit site , I have brought mulberry handbags from there before
> HTH



Thanks! That's all I needed to click the buy now button! 

Also, if anyone could help authenticate these sellers. They are both the same bag, but I'm not sure if they are both legit or not. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-MICH...-SAFFIANO-LEATHER-SMALL-SATCHEL-/131213212781

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Mich...mer-Blue-/291154055561?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

Also, do the wallets, in particular, the jet set continental wallets usually come with a care card inside and a made in .... tag? Because I purchased one and it didn't come with the care card and I can't seem to find a made in China tag?


----------



## claudiaF

Just to add to the above.. What makes me question one of the eBay buyers is that they sell another bag which I believe is the same style as that blue bag but in black. However, under the handles it is clearly different (I think this is a knock-off version).

The black (fake? version)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Mich...321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f35756b79


----------



## Jb32purse

Can you ladies please help w ebay item number 171357832798. Sorry I am new here and don't know how to cut and paste that item. Is it real. 
I really really appreciate


----------



## Jb32purse

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171357832798


----------



## Jb32purse

Just got it figured out . Please help decide


----------



## Jb32purse

Listing is ended because i did buy it now, but please give opinion before I decide


----------



## acm1134

Jb32purse said:


> Listing is ended because i did buy it now, but please give opinion before I decide




Looks authentic !


----------



## Jb32purse

Just didn't trust my.own judgement lol


----------



## Jb32purse

Anyone else input ?


----------



## kyrafran

can someone authenticate this Hudson Navy MK Bag?

http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-Hudson-Leather-Satchel/dp/B00HL0MH7Q

I love the shape, color and size, please help me determine if this is real? as I cannot find that particular color in that style on any 'legitimate' site such as nordstrom....


----------



## Shoyla7122

jclaybo said:


> are you asking if anyone has ever purchased from this seller?
> The seller is legit, I would read the feedback from the past year and its really up to you if you wish to buy from them
> Overseas seller so if you're in the US expect shipping delays
> but they are also a power seller so good luck


Oh okay, I see. I have read the feedback and have not seen any comments about receiving a fake MK bag so I might actually consider buying from this seller. Btw, what is a power seller?


----------



## pattyprayogo

Hi guys im new here so i dont really know how this forum works but here goes haha. Im looking for a MK large selma and ive been eyeing the one in pearl grey for months now. But they dont have it in stock in the store and the price in my country here is almost twice the price (600$). So i found this online store on instagram and it looks pretty decent and trustworthy. It sells MK selma large for about 300$, im not sure but maybe i will buy one from there. They use a PO (pre-order) system, they buy the bags from a dealer in the US then ship it here. They claim to only carry authentic bags but what do you guys think?  here is the link to their site http://instagram.com/cherish_bag


----------



## vhelya

pattyprayogo said:


> Hi guys im new here so i dont really know how this forum works but here goes haha. Im looking for a MK large selma and ive been eyeing the one in pearl grey for months now. But they dont have it in stock in the store and the price in my country here is almost twice the price (600$). So i found this online store on instagram and it looks pretty decent and trustworthy. It sells MK selma large for about 300$, im not sure but maybe i will buy one from there. They use a PO (pre-order) system, they buy the bags from a dealer in the US then ship it here. They claim to only carry authentic bags but what do you guys think?  here is the link to their site http://instagram.com/cherish_bag




I don't trust the seller, I'm not expert of MK bags but I love selma bags a lot and I'm quite confident with my judgement on selma bags.

Saw some pics of the selma bags on the seller's album and I knew that they are not authentic.


----------



## loewejess

hi guys,

please help to authenticate this medium selma messenger in neon pink... thanks ~~~


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> please help to authenticate this medium selma messenger in neon pink... thanks ~~~




Red Flag..
Very good replica..


----------



## gueancla

please help to authenticate this seller and MK wedge shoes.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-MICHAE...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item257c8bbdce

Thank you!


----------



## loewejess

vhelya said:


> Red Flag..
> Very good replica..



Hi vhelya... thanks so much... may i know which part of the bag screams replica ? the seller claimed it to be authentic and she bought it in tge US. Now im frowning.


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> Hi vhelya... thanks so much... may i know which part of the bag screams replica ? the seller claimed it to be authentic and she bought it in tge US. Now im frowning.




I always feel dilemma when someone ask where is the mistake since I don't wish the replicator read this forum and find out.
Sorry but whenever seller claim bought it in US, is it confirmed that whatever sold in US will be authentic? 

I won't point out the mistake here but I will just say please pay more attention on small details such as longer strap and lining..Selma medium messenger is very well faked


----------



## claudiaF

just a little bump on my previous post.. if someone could help authenticate this seller, it would be much appreciated. thanks!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291154055561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## loewejess

vhelya said:


> I always feel dilemma when someone ask where is the mistake since I don't wish the replicator read this forum and find out.
> Sorry but whenever seller claim bought it in US, is it confirmed that whatever sold in US will be authentic?
> 
> I won't point out the mistake here but I will just say please pay more attention on small details such as longer strap and lining..Selma medium messenger is very well faked



Well said... I took it to the MK official boutique and asked 2 of the SA to help me authenticate it. They didnt even check properly. They just said oh well if u bought it in the states then its authentic. I asked them to please check thoroughly ... and they said don worry its authentic. But im dont trust them. Thanks vhelya. I do value ur opinion. Im gonna tell the seller and probably ask for a refund.


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> Well said... I took it to the MK official boutique and asked 2 of the SA to help me authenticate it. They didnt even check properly. They just said oh well if u bought it in the states then its authentic. I asked them to please check thoroughly ... and they said don worry its authentic. But im dont trust them. Thanks vhelya. I do value ur opinion. Im gonna tell the seller and probably ask for a refund.




Most welcome


----------



## CaliChic

Hi ladies, i need help with my hamilton satchel. I noticed that there were some incosistancy with the blk leather sealer thing on the edges of the part that connects to the handles, is that normal? And the last 2 pics are the inner corners of the bag. Thanks.


----------



## acm1134

CaliChic said:


> Hi ladies, i need help with my hamilton satchel. I noticed that there were some incosistancy with the blk leather sealer thing on the edges of the part that connects to the handles, is that normal? And the last 2 pics are the inner corners of the bag. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2658104
> 
> View attachment 2658105
> 
> View attachment 2658106
> 
> View attachment 2658107
> 
> View attachment 2658108
> 
> View attachment 2658109


Could you maybe post a picture of the whole bag and lining of the bag ? That would help authenticate


----------



## cleev

i just bought this michael kors tote for macbook. 
i want to know if this is authentic


----------



## paperbag_b

hi..is this authentic?


----------



## paperbag_b

Another pic, pls help authenticate this..thanks..


----------



## joey85

I found this seller "Millen Corner 2" in Facebook... seller claim that items she sold is authentic but with minor defect.. trustable?  

please verify with below pictures. I asked for more pictures but seller said she only have pictures shown in  her Facebook. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## ekhamtanh

Hi, 

Can someone please help me authenticate this?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vhelya

paperbag_b said:


> hi..is this authentic?




More pics are needed although it will be a red flag when I saw plastic on the handle. 
Always feel skeptical with all those plastics. But the bag itself is the most important not the packaging.


----------



## vhelya

joey85 said:


> I found this seller "Millen Corner 2" in Facebook... seller claim that items she sold is authentic but with minor defect.. trustable?
> 
> please verify with below pictures. I asked for more pictures but seller said she only have pictures shown in  her Facebook.
> 
> thanks in advance.




Although seller do not wish to give u more pics but more pics are still needed.
Otherwise it's no use to give opinion on the bags coz without other details to confirm, the probability of being wrong is just too high


----------



## Ivyblue

Hi lovelies,

I am looking into purchasing my very first Michael Kors Hamilton, I'm in love with the black and gold.
I will need to purchase the bag on Ebay to save myself $$$ since I need it shipped to Australia.. 

Can anyone suggest reputable sellers?
I've currently got my eye on this one, authentic? 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/231263293323?nav=SEARCH


----------



## acm1134

Ivyblue said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> I am looking into purchasing my very first Michael Kors Hamilton, I'm in love with the black and gold.
> I will need to purchase the bag on Ebay to save myself $$$ since I need it shipped to Australia..
> 
> Can anyone suggest reputable sellers?
> I've currently got my eye on this one, authentic?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/231263293323?nav=SEARCH


It looks good authenticity wise, but just one thing caught my eye. Listing says New With Tags but the tag isn't attached. I sell a ton of Hamiltons myself, and all of mine have the tag attached to the back side.  Maybe the seller did use it once or twice ?


----------



## paperbag_b

vhelya said:


> More pics are needed although it will be a red flag when I saw plastic on the handle.
> Always feel skeptical with all those plastics. But the bag itself is the most important not the packaging.




Thanks..this one is the interior..


----------



## cleev

is this normal in an authentic jet set macbook tote?
or it is a fake?


----------



## CaliChic

acm1134 said:


> could you maybe post a picture of the whole bag and lining of the bag ? That would help authenticate













Im sure its authentic, im just wondering about the edges of the sealant on the leather piece thats on the actual purse which is also connected to the handles.


----------



## CaliChic

cleev said:


> is this normal in an authentic jet set macbook tote?
> 
> or it is a fake?




I think its a fake because usually brand name designer handbags are made with detailed seams and very neat seams as well.


----------



## cleev

CaliChic said:


> I think its a fake because usually brand name designer handbags are made with detailed seams and very neat seams as well.


i see.. thank you!


----------



## CaliChic

cleev said:


> i see.. thank you!




Your welcome hun.


----------



## acm1134

CaliChic said:


> View attachment 2659644
> 
> View attachment 2659646
> 
> View attachment 2659648
> 
> View attachment 2659650
> 
> 
> Im sure its authentic, im just wondering about the edges of the sealant on the leather piece thats on the actual purse which is also connected to the handles.




I agree. It's authentic but maybe just had an imperfection with the sealant.


----------



## CaliChic

acm1134 said:


> I agree. It's authentic but maybe just had an imperfection with the sealant.




Ok thanks! I wonder if anyone else has had this problem with mk leather handbags.


----------



## joey85

http://www.mkbagsesale.com/michael-kors-selma/michael-kors-medium-selma-messenger-pink.html

anyone has experience with this seller? is it true that there is such that manufacturer item which authentic and can sell at this price?


----------



## vhelya

joey85 said:


> http://www.mkbagsesale.com/michael-kors-selma/michael-kors-medium-selma-messenger-pink.html
> 
> anyone has experience with this seller? is it true that there is such that manufacturer item which authentic and can sell at this price?




It's definitely a fake bag


----------



## joey85

vhelya said:


> It's definitely a fake bag



thanks so much  Is tempting but yet way too worry


----------



## cleev

hi lovelies!

can you please check this listing?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...05&prg=10163&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=251505452074&rt=nc

is the seller legit? authentic item?
i have read a few negative feedback


----------



## CaliChic

Authentic?

http://******/1iA60fj

Seller:melindaseda1

Poshmark

Thanks in advance!


----------



## acm1134

CaliChic said:


> Authentic?
> 
> http://******/1iA60fj
> 
> Seller:melindaseda1
> 
> Poshmark
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Looks authentic


----------



## CaliChic

acm1134 said:


> Looks authentic




Thank you!!!!


----------



## CaliChic

acm1134 said:


> Looks authentic




She just updated sum more pics. Is the tag supposed to look like that? Or is that an older model?

http://******/1iA60fj


----------



## acm1134

CaliChic said:


> She just updated sum more pics. Is the tag supposed to look like that? Or is that an older model?
> 
> http://******/1iA60fj




It still looks good, just an older bag


----------



## CaliChic

acm1134 said:


> It still looks good, just an older bag




Ok thank u so much again.


----------



## marykate81

Hi Everyone,

After an ink incident with my first MK  I'm on the hunt to make another purchase. I found this website-it looks too good to be true. Can some please advise if the bags are authentic?

www.designerhandbagsrescue.com

Thank you,
Mary


----------



## PerlaSaliinas

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this michael kors purse?

· 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




· it says "MADE IN VIETNAM AV-1401" http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-I...xlJuoM/s1280/michael%2520kors%2520-%25201.jpg
· http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-s...3LH3CU/s1280/michael%2520kors%2520-%25202.jpg
· http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-b...t_gAr4/s1280/michael%2520kors%2520-%25204.jpg
Please help !!


----------



## acm1134

PerlaSaliinas said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this michael kors purse?
> 
> 
> 
> ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · it says "MADE IN VIETNAM AV-1401" http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-I...xlJuoM/s1280/michael%2520kors%2520-%25201.jpg
> 
> · http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-s...3LH3CU/s1280/michael%2520kors%2520-%25202.jpg
> 
> · http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-b...t_gAr4/s1280/michael%2520kors%2520-%25204.jpg
> 
> Please help !!




It's authentic!


----------



## PerlaSaliinas

acm1134 said:


> It's authentic!


Thank you !! i couldn't tell & my bf bought it so i was just curious =)


----------



## 3amloveletters

Would really appreciate your opinion on the  authenticity of this slouchy Hamilton! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MABK4LYFE

Hi. Not sure how to post a pic but I got a Michael Kors bag from my mother for my birthday but knowing how much they cost, I don't believe its real please help? Only thing I see is a transparent blackish tab inside that says made in vietnam av-1212


----------



## MABK4LYFE

My mom got me this Michael Kors purse for my birthday. Knowing how much they cost, im wondering if its authenticate or not. Please help?


----------



## CaliChic

MABK4LYFE said:


> My mom got me this Michael Kors purse for my birthday. Knowing how much they cost, im wondering if its authenticate or not. Please help?



Authentic but its an outlet bag.


----------



## MABK4LYFE

CaliChic said:


> Authentic but its an outlet bag.


What is an outlet bag? I really am confused


----------



## fashionista_E

Hai everyone, im new in MK, please help to authenticate my first MK. It seems authentic to me as im quite familiar with other brand like LV, balenciaga & prada. The stitch and lining was good for me but i want to double check with all of u ladies  im sorry for bad quality pictures, it was taken from iphone. 




































Thankyouuu


----------



## acm1134

fashionista_E said:


> Hai everyone, im new in MK, please help to authenticate my first MK. It seems authentic to me as im quite familiar with other brand like LV, balenciaga & prada. The stitch and lining was good for me but i want to double check with all of u ladies  im sorry for bad quality pictures, it was taken from iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyouuu




Authentic (:


----------



## joey85

is this MK Medium Selma messenger is authentic? 

thanks in advance


----------



## joey85

sorry forget to insert pictures


----------



## IshReleX

I bought this from Overstock and it came in with a shady package. Shady as in they told me that they are retailer sellers and they don't ship with MK box, instead they put the bag in a UPS box and ship it like this..

Do you think overstock would sell something thats not authentic?


http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Michael-Kors-Hamilton-East-West-Vanilla-Logo-Satchel/7658509/product.html


----------



## fashionista_E

acm1134 said:


> Authentic (:


Thank u so much for ur response


----------



## Alef

IshReleX said:


> ...
> 
> Do you think overstock would sell something thats not authentic?
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...est-Vanilla-Logo-Satchel/7658509/product.html



No. 
Impossible 
A well-known company.
_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overstock.com


----------



## Ursek

Hey there! I need help authenticating this bag - MK Hamilton Large:

shrani.si/f/6/CN/YjWpkgr/unnamed.jpg

shrani.si/f/g/AZ/4CXSeEA/unnamed-5.jpg

shrani.si/f/1o/Pc/3YM9dg4E/unnamed-4.jpg

shrani.si/f/2Q/pQ/1rWBWKx6/unnamed-2.jpg

shrani.si/f/2O/7Y/4sde0XYj/unnamed-1.jpg

shrani.si/f/2O/7Y/4sde0XYj/unnamed-1.jpg

And the website (not sure if it's helpful considering it's Slovenian site) http://www.luxelo.com/product/michael-kors-hamilton-large-crna2/
Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Lauren1190

Hi! New to the Michael Kors forum and was looking for some help authenticating these two eBay finds  

eBay name: design-29 
eBay title: *NEW!!! Michael Kors Satchel - 'Selma' Tan Leather Satchel - 30S3GLMS7L
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121351836524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648 
item number: 121351836524


ebay name: bethstapley1992 
ebay title: MIcheal Kors Black Selma Tote 
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191228364612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
item number: 191228364612 


the second one doesn't really have very many pictures... i emailed her and she said that she has the label that came with it, but because it was a gift she doesn't have the receipt. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## acm1134

joey85 said:


> sorry forget to insert pictures




I'm going to say not authentic. The bag looks different  than my Selma's and the plastic covering of the hardware is a big red flag


----------



## joey85

acm1134 said:


> I'm going to say not authentic. The bag looks different  than my Selma's and the plastic covering of the hardware is a big red flag



thanks so much for the highlights u r so helpful


----------



## mich206

Lauren1190 said:


> Hi! New to the Michael Kors forum and was looking for some help authenticating these two eBay finds
> 
> eBay name: design-29
> eBay title: *NEW!!! Michael Kors Satchel - 'Selma' Tan Leather Satchel - 30S3GLMS7L
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121351836524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> item number: 121351836524
> 
> 
> ebay name: bethstapley1992
> ebay title: MIcheal Kors Black Selma Tote
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191228364612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> item number: 191228364612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the second one doesn't really have very many pictures... i emailed her and she said that she has the label that came with it, but because it was a gift she doesn't have the receipt.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Hi design 29 is a real shop down here in Kent, family member works there so can confirm the items they sell are genuine 

Hope that helps


----------



## Lauren1190

mich206 said:


> Hi design 29 is a real shop down here in Kent, family member works there so can confirm the items they sell are genuine
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank you!! xx


----------



## Affsy

Hi there,

I hope someone can help me out. I think I may have posted my info to an old thread that is no longer active. I'm terribly sorry as I am new to the site and am still getting the hang of things! 

I have 3 lots of Michael Kors that I have bought off of eBay already and would like to know if it's the real deal, I do hope so. I was informed it was but an authentication by people who know would be good.

I'll post them separately, so here is the first:

I took the pictures 
I am unable to find an exact one to compare it to and am unsure of the name. I have found similar and it's called 'Woodside' I think, but they seem to have drawstrings, mine don't....











Many Thanks


----------



## Affsy

Hi There,

Please could someone authenticate this bag I have.

I took the pictures.
I think it's the 'JetSet Monogram' canvas.











Many Thanks


----------



## Affsy

Hi Again,

Please could someone let me know if this purse/iPhone wallet is genuine. 

I took the pictures.
I believe it maybe the IPhone wallet Saffino mini?









I'm unable to find any serial number but from what I can find out, I don't think these have one?

Many Thanks again


----------



## marshely

Hi!
Please help me to authenticate this bag please! 
I am about to purchase it this coming week, but the seller doesn't provide any receipt or care card, & the top part is a little bit uneven. In her defence, she bought it from the factory outlet in the US.
If you need any more pictures specifically, please let me know! Thank you guys so much for your time and help.


----------



## marshely

More pictures that the seller had provided me with: 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## yleina

Can you please tell me whether this is fake or not? TIA


----------



## marshely

Sorry for spam, this is the last set of pictures I have, promise!


----------



## yleina

These are additional pictures. Thanks.


----------



## acm1134

yleina said:


> These are additional pictures. Thanks.




I'm going to go with my gut and say not authentic.


----------



## yleina

acm1134 said:


> I'm going to go with my gut and say not authentic.



Thanks. May i know why so i know what to tell the seller incase she insists that its authentic. Thanks again.


----------



## bagladyRM

I am fairly new to this thread. I recently purchased an MK Miranda Large in Luggage color it has Saffiano leather. I posted for sale on Ebay and Posh and have now been told by a potential buyer they think it is not authentic, as they said MK said there is no Saffiano Mirandas. When I contact the seller they said they bought at Net A Porter but do not have a receipt. When I go on Net A Porter I do not see a Saffiano Miranda. It looks authentic otherwise. Any ideas?? I really would like to know if what I purchased is authentic because I got it on Ebay.....
Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!!!


----------



## bagladyRM

MK bags do not come with plastic on the handles like that. They are all carefully wrapped in tissue paper.


----------



## bagladyRM

marshely said:


> Sorry for spam, this is the last set of pictures I have, promise!


That one looks authentic to me


----------



## bagladyRM

yleina said:


> Thanks. May i know why so i know what to tell the seller incase she insists that its authentic. Thanks again.


They don't come wrapped in plastic like that, they come carefully wrapped in tissue paper. Does it have a small plastic tag on the inside? Thanks!


----------



## acm1134

bagladyRM said:


> I am fairly new to this thread. I recently purchased an MK Miranda Large in Luggage color it has Saffiano leather. I posted for sale on Ebay and Posh and have now been told by a potential buyer they think it is not authentic, as they said MK said there is no Saffiano Mirandas. When I contact the seller they said they bought at Net A Porter but do not have a receipt. When I go on Net A Porter I do not see a Saffiano Miranda. It looks authentic otherwise. Any ideas?? I really would like to know if what I purchased is authentic because I got it on Ebay.....
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!!!




They were right. The Miranda is not made with saffiano leather. I believe this is a very good replica


----------



## yleina

bagladyRM said:


> They don't come wrapped in plastic like that, they come carefully wrapped in tissue paper. Does it have a small plastic tag on the inside? Thanks!



Thanks. I have yet to ask the seller for that. Without the plastic on the handles,  is there anything else that makes it fake? thanks again


----------



## ubo22

bagladyRM said:


> I am fairly new to this thread. I recently purchased an MK Miranda Large in Luggage color it has Saffiano leather. I posted for sale on Ebay and Posh and have now been told by a potential buyer they think it is not authentic, as they said MK said there is no Saffiano Mirandas. When I contact the seller they said they bought at Net A Porter but do not have a receipt. When I go on Net A Porter I do not see a Saffiano Miranda. It looks authentic otherwise. Any ideas?? I really would like to know if what I purchased is authentic because I got it on Ebay.....
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!!!






acm1134 said:


> They were right. The Miranda is not made with saffiano leather. I believe this is a very good replica



+1
I did a lot of research on Miranda bags over the past several months and just purchased mine 2 months ago.  I never saw a saffiano leather one.  They were all either calfskin leather, snake skin, or crocodile.


----------



## bagladyRM

ubo22 said:


> +1
> I did a lot of research on Miranda bags over the past several months and just purchased mine 2 months ago.  I never saw a saffiano leather one.  They were all either calfskin leather, snake skin, or crocodile.



Thanks! I contacted Michael Kors online they said it does come in Saffinao but thru flagship stores only as a couture item. I am curious of there is any other markings on there besides the fact it is saffiano that would lead it to be fake. The fact the seller told me they purchased it on net a porter is strange but I can't see where they sold saffiano, if it is a couture item only. Besides it being Saffinao anything else that you can thinks of??Thanks again!!!


----------



## ubo22

bagladyRM said:


> Thanks! I contacted Michael Kors online they said it does come in Saffinao but thru flagship stores only as a couture item. I am curious of there is any other markings on there besides the fact it is saffiano that would lead it to be fake. The fact the seller told me they purchased it on net a porter is strange but I can't see where they sold saffiano, if it is a couture item only. Besides it being Saffinao anything else that you can thinks of??Thanks again!!!


Maybe you can contact Net a Porter and ask them if they've ever sold a saffiano leather Miranda.  I can't help.  I've never seen any Mirandas in saffiano leather.


----------



## Affsy

Hi,

My requests seem to have been skipped? Have I not posted correctly? They are on the page before this one.

Regards


----------



## marshely

bagladyRM said:


> That one looks authentic to me


 
Thank you!
May I know what are the points you take note of to know that it is authentic?  So that I can use them for my next purchases. 
Thank you so much btw!


----------



## gabobeach

Hello
Please help me autheticate this MK Kingsburry bag. This would be my first Michael Kors bag.
Thank you so much!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/122734377@N06/sets/72157645043676358/


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Didn't know where to put this! 
Please report this MK counterfeit. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151343450320&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## MissMM

Hi. New here on TPT. Please help me authenticate this MK a Selma bag.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/231268283270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## lilirose3

Hi, can someone help me to authenticate this selma? I know the pictures are a little small but that's all i got from my seller. Just thought maybe you all could see any noticeable flaws from the not so good photos. I noticed that the lettering 'MICHAELKORS' on the front is not separated. My laptop is down and i'm uploading the pics from my phone. Thanks in advance.


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/57xlqa5vau0wnsa/AAAEj51bqGXDKOrRvLC7QhXpa


----------



## Alef

lilirose3 said:


> ... not so good photos. I noticed that the lettering 'MICHAELKORS' on the front is not separated. ...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/57xlqa5vau0wnsa/AAAEj51bqGXDKOrRvLC7QhXpa



and something else ... 
See photo 7 & 8 for example.
IMHO it`s fake


----------



## jeangray

Hello ladies. Kindly help in authenticating this MK Selma bag. This is actually my friend's bag and the seller claimed it came from US factory outlet. I'm so enticed to purchase from the seller as this one came with paperbag & dustbag and the price is really low compared to the ones in the boutiques. Although the dustbag seems to me like a very thin silky material. Is that how it's suppose to be?


----------



## NicolaElize

Hiya, can someone please take a look at these two for me please. I think they're okay but comparing the two they're slightly different, such as the interior tags and the branded studs on the bottom of the silver bag and plain ones on the rose gold bag. I purchased them both already as I couldn't decide between the colours of hardware lol.
I'd be very grateful for any advice. Many thanks xx

http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/nicola-elize/library/Michael kors 2

http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/nicola-elize/library/Michael kors 1


----------



## yleina

bagladyRM said:


> They don't come wrapped in plastic like that, they come carefully wrapped in tissue paper. Does it have a small plastic tag on the inside? Thanks!



This is the plastic tag inside the mk hamilton monogram satchel. Is it authentic? Thanks for the help.


----------



## lilirose3

Alef said:


> and something else ...
> See photo 7 & 8 for example.
> IMHO it`s fake



Thanks, but what about 7& 8? Is it the plastic wrap on the  zip pull.. I got a scolding from the seller cos she insisted that the bag is authentic.


----------



## Alef

lilirose3 said:


> Thanks, but what about 7& 8? Is it the plastic wrap on the  zip pull..


Yes it is.

besides you have noticed that there:
"...the lettering 'MICHAELKORS' on the front is not separated..."



> I got a scolding from the seller cos she insisted that the bag is authentic.



I did not meet  sellers who insist that their goods are fakes. 


sorry for bad english.


----------



## Alef

marshely said:


> Sorry for spam, this is the last set of pictures I have, promise!



What about a seam in the middle of the lining?
As far as I remember for large Selma it is a sign of obvious fake.
But not sure about other Selmas...


----------



## vhelya

jeangray said:


> Hello ladies. Kindly help in authenticating this MK Selma bag. This is actually my friend's bag and the seller claimed it came from US factory outlet. I'm so enticed to purchase from the seller as this one came with paperbag & dustbag and the price is really low compared to the ones in the boutiques. Although the dustbag seems to me like a very thin silky material. Is that how it's suppose to be?




Any more pics of the whole bag? Like from front, side, and back?
I'm a bit doubt the bag is authentic

Furthermore, rarely selma can be found in factory outlet..What I know is only certain type of selma can be found in some outlets but not the saffiano plain selma like the bag you're holding now..

Many people think if the bag comes with complete packaging, it's authentic but the reality, packaging is only packaging, nothing to do with authenticity of the bag. We are buying the MK bag not their paper bag or dust bag..


----------



## vhelya

Alef said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> besides you have noticed that there:
> "...the lettering 'MICHAELKORS' on the front is not separated..."
> 
> 
> 
> I did not meet  sellers who insist that their goods are fakes.
> 
> 
> sorry for bad english.




+1 
Everything I saw in the pics about the bag is fake..From packaging, shape, logo, none of them are correct and show the bag is fake..


----------



## vhelya

marshely said:


> Sorry for spam, this is the last set of pictures I have, promise!





Alef said:


> What about a seam in the middle of the lining?
> As far as I remember for large Selma it is a sign of obvious fake.
> But not sure about other Selmas...




FAKE Bag, that's what I can say..


----------



## yleina

These are additional pictures of the bag's hardware. I hope it helps. Thanks a lot.


----------



## claudiaF

Hi, I've just purchased this from an ebay seller that claims to have bought it from Macy's. Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks!


----------



## claudiaF

Here are more pictures (sorry for the picture spam)


----------



## vhelya

claudiaF said:


> Hi, I've just purchased this from an ebay seller that claims to have bought it from Macy's. Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks!




I think u shouldn't post the pic of the receipt..It's not good to expose someone identity here.

If I were the seller, I won't be happy..

She showed the receipt to convince u but I think she won't expect u to post her identity in public..

Post the pics of the bag are enough for everyone here to help u authenticate.

I'm not so familiar with this design but looking on the packaging itself and the shape of the bag. It looks pretty good..

But just wait for others opinion


----------



## claudiaF

vhelya said:


> I think u shouldn't post the pic of the receipt..It's not good to expose someone identity here.
> 
> If I were the seller, I won't be happy..
> 
> She showed the receipt to convince u but I think she won't expect u to post her identity in public..
> 
> Post the pics of the bag are enough for everyone here to help u authenticate.
> 
> I'm not so familiar with this design but looking on the packaging itself and the shape of the bag. It looks pretty good..
> 
> But just wait for others opinion


You're right, I completely didn't think about that. And thank you very much for the reply.

The only thing that I notice is that the leather is different to the leather on my wallet and other bag which are all the same jet set summer blue saffiano leather. It is very very similar but slightly different when compared side by side. it possible that the leathers could just be naturally different? Also this seller has sold 5 of these bags since the 26th of May, yet on that receipt they only purchased 3. And as I've been watching this bag on ebay for sometime, every time someone buys a bag, they change the stock so that there is always 2 available still. This seller has 100% positive feedback on ebay btw.


----------



## lilirose3

vhelya said:


> +1
> Everything I saw in the pics about the bag is fake..From packaging, shape, logo, none of them are correct and show the bag is fake..



Thank you so much.. Now I can tell her that she shouldn't claim it to be authentic when it is not.


----------



## vhelya

claudiaF said:


> You're right, I completely didn't think about that. And thank you very much for the reply.
> 
> The only thing that I notice is that the leather is different to the leather on my wallet and other bag which are all the same jet set summer blue saffiano leather. It is very very similar but slightly different when compared side by side. it possible that the leathers could just be naturally different? Also this seller has sold 5 of these bags since the 26th of May, yet on that receipt they only purchased 3. And as I've been watching this bag on ebay for sometime, every time someone buys a bag, they change the stock so that there is always 2 available still. This seller has 100% positive feedback on ebay btw.




I'm not sure how different is the leather but sometimes has slightly different feel can happen when the bags were made from different country.

For example, I have grommet selma made in Indonesia and plain selma made in Vietnam and I felt both bags have slight different feeling but I couldn't explain..But it definitely different from fake one as the fake has kind of mix with plastic material and giving rougher structure..

About the receipt seller gave you, it's not the dead sign that she is selling fakes..It could be she purchased the bags in separate order..
And if anyone purchased the bag from her only 1, of course she won't provide all receipts for all bags she has purchased.

But buying online always has a risk of getting bait and switch from the seller..

Well the best is to provide the pictures of the real life bag so that everyone can help to evaluate the bag..All packaging, etc can always be modified by sellers but the bag is not possible to be modified &#128522;


----------



## yleina

yleina said:


> These are additional pictures of the bag's hardware. I hope it helps. Thanks a lot.



Can anyone please help me with this bag? I only have til tomorrow to return it. Thanks!


----------



## CynDZ

Could someone please authenticate this for me?  I am looking for a blue green colored Hamilton and am interested in this!  Thanks so much! 121366536334


----------



## boomboomcamz

Please help me authenticate this MK Hamilton Bag. thanks!


----------



## 02Vee

I can't seem to find this design on their website, so I'm not sure if this is real or not. Could someone authenticate it for me please?


----------



## keptwife

claudiaF said:


> Hi, I've just purchased this from an ebay seller that claims to have bought it from Macy's. Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks!



It's an authentic mk jet set satchel.  I have several jet set satchels and this looks legit.


----------



## marshely

vhelya said:


> FAKE Bag, that's what I can say..


 
Hi, sorry, I'm quite confused now whether the bag is authentic or not 
Can you please be more specific about it?
The Selma that I'm going to buy (Tomorrow!) is in medium size. 
I got a reply that it's authentic, and now another 2 that says it's fake :cry: so I'm really confused whether it's real or fake! 
Please anyone, if you can help...


----------



## marshely

Alef said:


> What about a seam in the middle of the lining?
> As far as I remember for large Selma it is a sign of obvious fake.
> But not sure about other Selmas...


 
Hi!
Sorry, but I don't really understand what you mean
The one that is in the picture is a medium Selma, not large.
Does it mean it's fake too?
Thanks for your input btw!


----------



## bellevie0891

After reading some of the posts in this thread I'm panicking about my recent eBay purchase.... 

Is it authentic?


----------



## bellevie0891




----------



## vhelya

marshely said:


> Hi, sorry, I'm quite confused now whether the bag is authentic or not
> Can you please be more specific about it?
> The Selma that I'm going to buy (Tomorrow!) is in medium size.
> I got a reply that it's authentic, and now another 2 that says it's fake :cry: so I'm really confused whether it's real or fake!
> Please anyone, if you can help...




I think I clearly mentioned that the bag is Fake..

But it's up to you to trust my opinion or others..
If u're happy with the bag, you can just go ahead with your purchase..

Alef has mentioned about the seam in the middle of the lining so what make you confuse?

If I were you, I will check myself whether or not other selmas sold in MK boutique has the seam in the middle of the lining..


----------



## claudiaF

vhelya said:


> I'm not sure how different is the leather but sometimes has slightly different feel can happen when the bags were made from different country.
> 
> For example, I have grommet selma made in Indonesia and plain selma made in Vietnam and I felt both bags have slight different feeling but I couldn't explain..But it definitely different from fake one as the fake has kind of mix with plastic material and giving rougher structure..
> 
> About the receipt seller gave you, it's not the dead sign that she is selling fakes..It could be she purchased the bags in separate order..
> And if anyone purchased the bag from her only 1, of course she won't provide all receipts for all bags she has purchased.
> 
> But buying online always has a risk of getting bait and switch from the seller..
> 
> Well the best is to provide the pictures of the real life bag so that everyone can help to evaluate the bag..All packaging, etc can always be modified by sellers but the bag is not possible to be modified &#128522;





keptwife said:


> It's an authentic mk jet set satchel.  I have several jet set satchels and this looks legit.



Thanks, appreciate your replies!


----------



## acm1134

tonyaann said:


>




Authentic , looks just like my large.


----------



## vhelya

tonyaann said:


> After reading some of the posts in this thread I'm panicking about my recent eBay purchase....
> 
> 
> 
> Is it authentic?







acm1134 said:


> Authentic , looks just like my large.




+1
It looks pretty good


----------



## acm1134

How do you look up the serial number on the tab inside the bag ?


----------



## CaliChic

Couldnt find the mk jewelry thread. But i hope its ok. 
Can anyone by any chance authenticate this key ring?

 http://******/1mtG1Wh


----------



## boomboomcamz

Is this authentic? I'm planning to buy this! help! Guys please help me! thanks!


----------



## jazzyj1021

boomboomcamz said:


> Is this authentic? I'm planning to buy this! help! Guys please help me! thanks!




Not authentic. Sorry.


----------



## PinayRN94

Kindly authenticate this bag that im planning to buy, thanks
Item name : MICHAEL KORS SELMA LARGE ZIP TZ SATCHEL BAG

Seller: Bags R Us Facebook

Link:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08333291.22257.100000784474228&type=3&theater


----------



## boomboomcamz

jazzyj1021 said:


> Not authentic. Sorry.


Can you tell me why this is not authentic? Thanks!


----------



## jazzyj1021

boomboomcamz said:


> Can you tell me why this is not authentic? Thanks!




Well, I know some of us don't point out the flaws because it would be easier for "sellers" to fix up their products. I will say that the wrapping is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Alef

PinayRN94 said:


> ...
> 
> Seller: Bags R Us Facebook ...



Can not anything specifically about this bag, 
but have often read that this "seller" (Bags R Us) may sell fake.


----------



## PinayRN94

Alef said:


> Can not anything specifically about this bag,
> but have often read that this "seller" (Bags R Us) may sell fake.


Oh that is so sad.....i bought one lacoste bag from her and was planning to buy her burberry abd this mk bag. Thanks for your help


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I am to buy a MK Jet Set Tote with the open compartement inside, color dune.
Seller claims to have bought it at Michael Kors Fifth Aveny in NY. She`s having trouble locating the dust bag. 

When looking upon the bag it has the same features as my authentic MK bag, inbcluding the seams, pattern inside, and "Michael Kors" on all buckles etc. It looks real. 

She says she bought it a couple of months back. She`s asking 243 USD. 
How much can I bargain with her if she doesn`t deliver the dust bag?


----------



## missbagwathi

Norwegian Girl said:


> How much can I bargain with her if she doesn`t deliver the dust bag?




Hi. Just so you know, not all MK bags always come with a dust bag. Might not be the case with your seller but just so you know that the dust bag isn't a standard. Cheers.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

missbagwathi said:


> Hi. Just so you know, not all MK bags always come with a dust bag. Might not be the case with your seller but just so you know that the dust bag isn't a standard. Cheers.


 
Hi!
Thanks for answering! I`ve recieved an sms from the seller that she is looking for the bag, and that she recieved one from the store with the bag when she bought it. I was just wondering if I could suggest paying a little less if she can`t deliver it.`..


----------



## eritrejo

hi there! could you help me please to authenticate this one?

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-453983863-bolsa-michael-kors-mya-_JM#D[S:VIP,L:SELLER_ITEMS,V:12]


----------



## mayumi

Yes that is authentic I have the same purse in black and gunmetal.  It is my avatar.


----------



## marshely

Hi
Sorry for posting and asking about the same bag.

I would like to opt for a 2nd opinion of this bag, with the seam down the middle of the base, does it really mean it's fake? I came across this link http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-99.html from this thread earlier on, and someone actually said that the seam is not a problem. 

Sorry, Alef & vhelya, it's not that I don't believe you, but I just wanna be extra sure, cause I really wanted to get the bag! 
So if anyone has a different opinion or any specifc idea whether the seam down the middle is a big red flag, please reply! :shame:

P/S: I am getting the medium Selma. Alef have mentioned that if it's a large Selma, it's an obvious sign that it's fake. Hopefully I'm lucky this time! 

& I'll attach the picture of the seam at the base of the bag just for convenience.
Thanks so much againnnnn, ladies!!


----------



## purdy_femme

marshely said:


> Hi
> Sorry for posting and asking about the same bag.
> 
> I would like to opt for a 2nd opinion of this bag, with the seam down the middle of the base, does it really mean it's fake? I came across this link http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-99.html from this thread earlier on, and someone actually said that the seam is not a problem.
> 
> Sorry, Alef & vhelya, it's not that I don't believe you, but I just wanna be extra sure, cause I really wanted to get the bag!
> So if anyone has a different opinion or any specifc idea whether the seam down the middle is a big red flag, please reply! :shame:
> 
> P/S: I am getting the medium Selma. Alef have mentioned that if it's a large Selma, it's an obvious sign that it's fake. Hopefully I'm lucky this time!
> 
> & I'll attach the picture of the seam at the base of the bag just for convenience.
> Thanks so much againnnnn, ladies!!


I will have to agree with Alef and Velya. This is a fake selma. Seam in the middle is a dead giveaway. This should not be present in all sizes of selma from mini to large. I hope you haven't bought it yet.


----------



## mich206

marshely said:


> Hi
> Sorry for posting and asking about the same bag.
> 
> I would like to opt for a 2nd opinion of this bag, with the seam down the middle of the base, does it really mean it's fake? I came across this link http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-99.html from this thread earlier on, and someone actually said that the seam is not a problem.
> 
> Sorry, Alef & vhelya, it's not that I don't believe you, but I just wanna be extra sure, cause I really wanted to get the bag!
> So if anyone has a different opinion or any specifc idea whether the seam down the middle is a big red flag, please reply! :shame:
> 
> P/S: I am getting the medium Selma. Alef have mentioned that if it's a large Selma, it's an obvious sign that it's fake. Hopefully I'm lucky this time!
> 
> & I'll attach the picture of the seam at the base of the bag just for convenience.
> Thanks so much againnnnn, ladies!!



I also agree I have two medium selma messenger and a medium selma, none of these have a seam in middle of lining! It is a fake bag!


----------



## eritrejo

mayumi said:


> Yes that is authentic I have the same purse in black and gunmetal.  It is my avatar.



thank you very much Mayumi, i'm thinking buying it


----------



## mayumi

marshely said:


> Hi
> Sorry for posting and asking about the same bag.
> 
> I would like to opt for a 2nd opinion of this bag, with the seam down the middle of the base, does it really mean it's fake? I came across this link http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-99.html from this thread earlier on, and someone actually said that the seam is not a problem.
> 
> Sorry, Alef & vhelya, it's not that I don't believe you, but I just wanna be extra sure, cause I really wanted to get the bag!
> So if anyone has a different opinion or any specifc idea whether the seam down the middle is a big red flag, please reply! :shame:
> 
> P/S: I am getting the medium Selma. Alef have mentioned that if it's a large Selma, it's an obvious sign that it's fake. Hopefully I'm lucky this time!
> 
> & I'll attach the picture of the seam at the base of the bag just for convenience.
> Thanks so much againnnnn, ladies!!



I also checked my large Selma, no stitch/ line in the middle.


----------



## mayumi

marshely said:


> Hi
> Sorry for posting and asking about the same bag.
> 
> I would like to opt for a 2nd opinion of this bag, with the seam down the middle of the base, does it really mean it's fake? I came across this link http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-99.html from this thread earlier on, and someone actually said that the seam is not a problem.
> 
> Sorry, Alef & vhelya, it's not that I don't believe you, but I just wanna be extra sure, cause I really wanted to get the bag!
> So if anyone has a different opinion or any specifc idea whether the seam down the middle is a big red flag, please reply! :shame:
> 
> P/S: I am getting the medium Selma. Alef have mentioned that if it's a large Selma, it's an obvious sign that it's fake. Hopefully I'm lucky this time!
> 
> & I'll attach the picture of the seam at the base of the bag just for convenience.
> Thanks so much againnnnn, ladies!!



Can you please post a picture of the bag? Not just the lining? I was looking at your picture again and the stitching and leather seals look really good. So it may still be possible that it's real. I've seen good copies but when you look at the details like stitching and how the leather is sealed on the side, you will still know it's a fake.


----------



## kitkatchocolate

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum, and I was wondering if you guys could help me out! I love the selma bags, and I purchased a medium red studded selma off eBay and I was wondering if its authentic because someone told me that the red studded selma is not authentic. I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me take a look! thanks!


----------



## jazzyj1021

mayumi said:


> I also checked my large Selma, no stitch/ line in the middle.



Checked mine (large and messenger) as well. No line!


----------



## mayumi

kitkatchocolate said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this forum, and I was wondering if you guys could help me out! I love the selma bags, and I purchased a medium red studded selma off eBay and I was wondering if its authentic because someone told me that the red studded selma is not authentic. I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me take a look! thanks!



I was researching for you and came across this blogger Ella Pretty blog, check it out. She posted your exact same purse that she saw at the Michael Kors store. Yes there is a studded red medium Selma, just not common. Like even the plain red was not common.


----------



## marshely

mayumi said:


> Can you please post a picture of the bag? Not just the lining? I was looking at your picture again and the stitching and leather seals look really good. So it may still be possible that it's real. I've seen good copies but when you look at the details like stitching and how the leather is sealed on the side, you will still know it's a fake.


 
Hi!
Yes! that was what I read previously too! which is why I'm not quite certain.
Thank you for your feedback! it means a lot..
Can you please check page 191 - 192, I've posted all the pictures of the bag there.
Looking forward to your reply! 

p/s: the seller sounds like a nice person too. She said that she is sure it's real, but if i'm uncomfortable with the middle seam, then she won't sell it to me.. I don't think anyone who wanna sell a fake would say that.. or am I just naïve? 

In any case, thanks so much again!


----------



## marshely

Thanks Purdy and Mich206 for your kind advices 
I've actually went to the boutique and checked for the base seams, and I really didn't see any middle seams on any selmas, except on the jet set travel tote..
D:
I agree with you guys too on your opinion! but hopefully it's real lol.
I haven't bought it yet, but it's supposed to be today.

The seller says I can get a refund if I have proof that it's a fake.. so can I actually bring it to the store to get it authenticated?


----------



## purdy_femme

marshely said:


> Thanks Purdy and Mich206 for your kind advices
> I've actually went to the boutique and checked for the base seams, and I really didn't see any middle seams on any selmas, except on the jet set travel tote..
> D:
> I agree with you guys too on your opinion! but hopefully it's real lol.
> I haven't bought it yet, but it's supposed to be today.
> 
> The seller says I can get a refund if I have proof that it's a fake.. so can I actually bring it to the store to get it authenticated?


I suggest you don't buy it. It won't be worth your time and effort having it authenticated when we know what she is selling is fake.


----------



## kitkatchocolate

mayumi said:


> I was researching for you and came across this blogger Ella Pretty blog, check it out. She posted your exact same purse that she saw at the Michael Kors store. Yes there is a studded red medium Selma, just not common. Like even the plain red was not common.


Thanks for your help! I checked out the blog, and your right, they did have this model in the store. When I feel the saffiano of this bag, it does feel the same as the ones in stores, and the lining is the same as well. do you guys think the hardware, and stitching look correct? let me know if I should post more pictures of the bag. Thanks!


----------



## marshely

purdy_femme said:


> I suggest you don't buy it. It won't be worth your time and effort having it authenticated when we know what she is selling is fake.


 
Thanks again for your reply 
From your point of view, do you then disagree with http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-99.html (the last comment. She mentioned that her other MK bag has a middle seam, and it's not fake.)

Because Alef did mention that it is a sign for obvious fake for the large Selma. So I was hoping the medium one (which I am getting) would be different. But since you and mich206 said that all your other selmas doesn't have a middle seam, does it mean that all medium selmas wont have a middle seam?

Sorry for the load of questions.
The transaction has been postponed for tomorrow.. Actually having to go to the shop to authenticate is not a hassle for me cause the shop isn't that far from my house, but if you are 100% sure it's fake....... 

Also, does the stitching and leather seals not determine the authenticity more than the seam at the base of the bag? 

Sorry sorry, sorry againnn for troubling you!
And thank you!


----------



## purdy_femme

marshely said:


> Thanks again for your reply
> From your point of view, do you then disagree with http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-99.html (the last comment. She mentioned that her other MK bag has a middle seam, and it's not fake.)
> 
> Because Alef did mention that it is a sign for obvious fake for the large Selma. So I was hoping the medium one (which I am getting) would be different. But since you and mich206 said that all your other selmas doesn't have a middle seam, does it mean that all medium selmas wont have a middle seam?
> 
> Sorry for the load of questions.
> The transaction has been postponed for tomorrow.. Actually having to go to the shop to authenticate is not a hassle for me cause the shop isn't that far from my house, but if you are 100% sure it's fake.......
> 
> Also, does the stitching and leather seals not determine the authenticity more than the seam at the base of the bag?
> 
> Sorry sorry, sorry againnn for troubling you!
> And thank you!


hi, yup i agree with the comments. some models have stitches in the middle. but never in a selma model. i am a self-confessed selma lover having owned more than 10 for this hehehe (2 minis, 5 medium messenger, 6 medium satchel, 5 large ones) none of them has stitching in the middle of the base. of course, the stitching and leather seals are also things you have to look out for. but since the middle stitching of the base is the obvious sign for a fake one, this is why we were able to conclude that this is fake and need not scrutinize other parts of the bag as well.


----------



## purdy_femme

marshely said:


> Thanks again for your reply
> From your point of view, do you then disagree with http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-99.html (the last comment. She mentioned that her other MK bag has a middle seam, and it's not fake.)
> 
> Because Alef did mention that it is a sign for obvious fake for the large Selma. So I was hoping the medium one (which I am getting) would be different. But since you and mich206 said that all your other selmas doesn't have a middle seam, does it mean that all medium selmas wont have a middle seam?
> 
> Sorry for the load of questions.
> The transaction has been postponed for tomorrow.. Actually having to go to the shop to authenticate is not a hassle for me cause the shop isn't that far from my house, but if you are 100% sure it's fake.......
> 
> Also, does the stitching and leather seals not determine the authenticity more than the seam at the base of the bag?
> 
> Sorry sorry, sorry againnn for troubling you!
> And thank you!


no worries on all the questions.  i'd be glad to help a fellow bag lover.


----------



## vhelya

marshely said:


> Thanks again for your reply
> From your point of view, do you then disagree with http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-99.html (the last comment. She mentioned that her other MK bag has a middle seam, and it's not fake.)
> 
> Because Alef did mention that it is a sign for obvious fake for the large Selma. So I was hoping the medium one (which I am getting) would be different. But since you and mich206 said that all your other selmas doesn't have a middle seam, does it mean that all medium selmas wont have a middle seam?
> 
> Sorry for the load of questions.
> The transaction has been postponed for tomorrow.. Actually having to go to the shop to authenticate is not a hassle for me cause the shop isn't that far from my house, but if you are 100% sure it's fake.......
> 
> Also, does the stitching and leather seals not determine the authenticity more than the seam at the base of the bag?
> 
> Sorry sorry, sorry againnn for troubling you!
> And thank you!







purdy_femme said:


> hi, yup i agree with the comments. some models have stitches in the middle. but never in a selma model. i am a self-confessed selma lover having owned more than 10 for this hehehe (2 minis, 5 medium messenger, 6 medium satchel, 5 large ones) none of them has stitching in the middle of the base. of course, the stitching and leather seals are also things you have to look out for. but since the middle stitching of the base is the obvious sign for a fake one, this is why we were able to conclude that this is fake and need not scrutinize other parts of the bag as well.




Actually not only the seam in the middle but there is/are some other signs which also off but the most obvious one is the seam in the middle of lining..

I have no doubt when I said it fake. It's indeed the medium selma messenger is much more well faked than large selma and more difficult to differentiate..Sadly


----------



## vhelya

kitkatchocolate said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this forum, and I was wondering if you guys could help me out! I love the selma bags, and I purchased a medium red studded selma off eBay and I was wondering if its authentic because someone told me that the red studded selma is not authentic. I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me take a look! thanks!




So far it looks pretty good and trust that the bag is authentic but just want to confirm with the clear tag inside the bag..
Mind to take the pic of the clear tag?


----------



## kitkatchocolate

vhelya said:


> So far it looks pretty good and trust that the bag is authentic but just want to confirm with the clear tag inside the bag..
> Mind to take the pic of the clear tag?



Thanks for taking a look! The seller I bought it from has 100% feedback on ebay, and everything looked good, which was why I bought it! I have the picture of the clear tag.


----------



## vhelya

kitkatchocolate said:


> Thanks for taking a look! The seller I bought it from has 100% feedback on ebay, and everything looked good, which was why I bought it! I have the picture of the clear tag.




I didn't see any single mistake on this bag..

I think I should congrats you 
I'm really sure the bag is authentic and it's really pretty bag..

Your bag is red studded medium selma, am I right?

I bet this is one of the most difficult selma bag to be found anywhere..
I'm so jealous


----------



## kitkatchocolate

vhelya said:


> I didn't see any single mistake on this bag..
> 
> I think I should congrats you
> I'm really sure the bag is authentic and it's really pretty bag..
> 
> Your bag is red studded medium selma, am I right?
> 
> I bet this is one of the most difficult selma bag to be found anywhere..
> I'm so jealous


Thanks alot for taking a look for me! I really appreciate it  and yes, it is the medium studded selma in red!


----------



## Affsy

[
Hi There! 

Is anybody able to help me authenticate this bag? I am unable to find another like it to compare with, I'm not even sure of the model. 

Many thanks

ATTACH]2683615[/ATTACH]


----------



## Affsy

Hi Again!

My partner bought me this wallet/iPhone case. He got a friend to buy it from their eBay account so I do not know who the seller was so I am unable to refer back to their feedback.

Could anybody let me know if it is authentic? I'd really appreciate your help?

Many Thanks


----------



## acm1134

Affsy said:


> Hi Again!
> 
> My partner bought me this wallet/iPhone case. He got a friend to buy it from their eBay account so I do not know who the seller was so I am unable to refer back to their feedback.
> 
> Could anybody let me know if it is authentic? I'd really appreciate your help?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2683635
> View attachment 2683636
> View attachment 2683638
> View attachment 2683639
> View attachment 2683641
> View attachment 2683642




Looks authentic to me !


----------



## vhelya

kitkatchocolate said:


> Thanks alot for taking a look for me! I really appreciate it  and yes, it is the medium studded selma in red!




No worries, it's indeed a pretty bag &#128521;


----------



## nicolesiow

Hi all,I'm new here, and I need some help . I'm planning to buy a Michael Kors bag in this web https://www.facebook.com/millencorn...2416778739/846396088707366/?type=1&permPage=1 .  The seller said all her purse is 100% authentic, please help.


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> Hi all,I'm new here, and I need some help . I'm planning to buy a Michael Kors bag in this web https://www.facebook.com/millencorn...2416778739/846396088707366/?type=1&permPage=1 .  The seller said all her purse is 100% authentic, please help.




No seller will tell you their items are fakes..Unfortunately the seller is selling 100% replicas..


----------



## joey85

nicolesiow said:


> Hi all,I'm new here, and I need some help . I'm planning to buy a Michael Kors bag in this web https://www.facebook.com/millencorn...2416778739/846396088707366/?type=1&permPage=1 .  The seller said all her purse is 100% authentic, please help.



Nicole, same as here, I nearly purchase something from the seller, but after consider few points - 1. verify here at PurseForum (all said fake), 2. I request to get more pictures from her, but she refuse to take (not sure why, but if she can give more pictures, I can check more details of the bag to see the authenticity), 3. the price - it seems too good to be true (maybe she really can get them a real steal, we dont know?), the price is far cheaper even buy at Europe, but for a replica it is expensive , 4. Stocks she have - she is selling Longchamp, MK, Prada and many more, I wonder how she can get so much rejected stocks for so many brand?  (maybe she really has contact, we dont know?) so conclusion, I don't dare to buy  as I dont have much confidence.






vhelya said:


> No seller will tell you their items are fakes..Unfortunately the seller is selling 100% replicas..


----------



## nicolesiow

Thanks a lot for replying my message. I totally agreed with you Joey. Will not plan to buy from them too. But I bought a Michael Kors large selma sachel from Mybagslover.com last month, will be arrive next week. I will post some picture here to get somebody to help me authenticate the bag. Hope you can help too. 

Thanks for your reply , Vhelya.


----------



## joey85

nicolesiow said:


> Thanks a lot for replying my message. I totally agreed with you Joey. Will not plan to buy from them too. But I bought a Michael Kors large selma sachel from Mybagslover.com last month, will be arrive next week. I will post some picture here to get somebody to help me authenticate the bag. Hope you can help too.
> 
> Thanks for your reply , Vhelya.



welcome


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> Thanks a lot for replying my message. I totally agreed with you Joey. Will not plan to buy from them too. But I bought a Michael Kors large selma sachel from Mybagslover.com last month, will be arrive next week. I will post some picture here to get somebody to help me authenticate the bag. Hope you can help too.
> 
> Thanks for your reply , Vhelya.




Most welcome


----------



## affini

I'm sure this is fake since I can't find anything about it, but does anyone know if they based this on an MK bag, and if so, which one? I love the style and color of it.


----------



## eritrejo

Hi ladies! I found this one but i have doubts, could you help me please


----------



## CaliChic

Help please, ty!

Seller: ane0409

Link: http://******/1jFTQlK


----------



## acm1134

CaliChic said:


> Help please, ty!
> 
> Seller: ane0409
> 
> Link: http://******/1jFTQlK




Looks authentic (:


----------



## CaliChic

acm1134 said:


> Looks authentic (:



Thanks!


----------



## nguyenduyenha

Hi,I'm new here, and I need some help . I'm planning to buy a Michael Kors bag in this web *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201128192082&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123*. 
But the dust bag with name "micheal kors" like this I've never seen before. The seller said 
"The new Michael Kors purses come with this dust bag" and is 100% authentic, please help.


----------



## vhelya

nguyenduyenha said:


> Hi,I'm new here, and I need some help . I'm planning to buy a Michael Kors bag in this web *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201128192082&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123*.
> But the dust bag with name "micheal kors" like this I've never seen before. The seller said
> "The new Michael Kors purses come with this dust bag" and is 100% authentic, please help.




I have no idea and not expert on this design but it's true that now some MK bags already come with the new dust bag. It really looks like the one the seller posted.

But of course the dust bag won't be the solely indicator of the authenticity of the bag.

Please wait for others confirmation


----------



## acm1134

nguyenduyenha said:


> Hi,I'm new here, and I need some help . I'm planning to buy a Michael Kors bag in this web *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201128192082&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123*.
> But the dust bag with name "micheal kors" like this I've never seen before. The seller said
> "The new Michael Kors purses come with this dust bag" and is 100% authentic, please help.




Looks authentic to me and yes that's the new dust bag he recently came out with


----------



## nicolesiow

Hi, I need help to authenticate this Michael Kors. Please help..


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, I need help to authenticate this Michael Kors. Please help..




Mind to take the pic of the zipper pull and also if possible the code written on the white tag behind clear tag on the lining?

It maybe authentic, but just want to be sure


----------



## nicolesiow

Here is the picture , there is a YKK printed beside the zipper as you can see in second picture.


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> Here is the picture , there is a YKK printed beside the zipper as you can see in second picture.




Lovely..
Trust it's authentic


----------



## nicolesiow

Thanks for your help for authenticated this bag.


----------



## nguyenduyenha

acm1134 said:


> Looks authentic to me and yes that's the new dust bag he recently came out with



thanks all. I just bought a MK cynthia on the web (macys), please help me check it.


----------



## nguyenduyenha

nguyenduyenha said:


> thanks all. I just bought a mk cynthia on the web (macys), please help me check it.


  How to up multiple photos at once


----------



## nguyenduyenha

nguyenduyenha said:


> how to up multiple photos at once


 3


----------



## nguyenduyenha

nguyenduyenha said:


> how to up multiple photos at once


4


----------



## mayumi

nicolesiow said:


> Here is the picture , there is a YKK printed beside the zipper as you can see in second picture.



Yes authentic


----------



## mayumi

eritrejo said:


> Hi ladies! I found this one but i have doubts, could you help me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685603
> View attachment 2685604
> View attachment 2685605
> View attachment 2685606
> View attachment 2685607
> View attachment 2685609
> View attachment 2685612



Fake. Please don't buy.


----------



## mayumi

nguyenduyenha said:


> Hi,I'm new here, and I need some help . I'm planning to buy a Michael Kors bag in this web *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201128192082&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123*.
> But the dust bag with name "micheal kors" like this I've never seen before. The seller said
> "The new Michael Kors purses come with this dust bag" and is 100% authentic, please help.



Authentic.  Yes The new dust bags look like this it's white with silver Michael Kors.  My new purses have this bag already and I got them from boutique and Macy's.


----------



## eritrejo

mayumi said:


> Fake. Please don't buy.



Thank you!!!  have a nice day


----------



## Alef

nguyenduyenha said:


> ... I just bought a MK cynthia on the web (macys), please help me check it.



Check bought from Macys?
Are you kidding? 
Next we will check from MK boutique... )))
... forgers brought people to paranoia ...


----------



## nguyenduyenha

Alef said:


> Check bought from Macys?
> Are you kidding?
> Next we will check from MK boutique... )))
> ... forgers brought people to paranoia ...



have you seen this bag strap,


----------



## nguyenduyenha

i have no experience. But i think this is a faulty strap. thanks.


----------



## suheycitasworld

nguyenduyenha said:


> have you seen this bag strap,




Yes the trimming on MK navy blue saffiano leather bags and other colors is usually brown... I don't see anything wrong with your bag it's beautiful! And if purchased from Macy's rest assured she's authentic!


----------



## nguyenduyenha

suheycitasworld said:


> Yes the trimming on MK navy blue saffiano leather bags and other colors is usually brown... I don't see anything wrong with your bag it's beautiful! And if purchased from Macy's rest assured she's authentic!



thanks.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231279939971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Is this authentic?


----------



## suheycitasworld

nguyenduyenha said:


> thanks.




No problem! Hope you feel more at ease now! Rock your bag with confidence!


----------



## suheycitasworld

ElephanyGirl said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231279939971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Is this authentic?




Except for the picture of the inner label... All of the other pictures appear to be from other sources (online stores...the pictures look professional). The picture of the inner label doesn't seem as professional as the rest (there is a visible finger; this photo could be from a different source also) so it's up to you to judge if the bag you will be sent is the bag being shown in the eBay listing. You could ask the seller for more/take their own pictures &#128522;


----------



## ElephanyGirl

Thank you very much. I already purchased, didn't even cross my mind to think it might not be authentic until I stumbled across this thread.  I can post my own photos once the bag arrives to get an experienced opinion.


----------



## suheycitasworld

ElephanyGirl said:


> Thank you very much. I already purchased, didn't even cross my mind to think it might not be authentic until I stumbled across this thread.  I can post my own photos once the bag arrives to get an experienced opinion.




Sure! Hopefully it's authentic and the seller was too lazy to take more pics. Def come back to check! Good luck &#128522;


----------



## ElephanyGirl

That's what I was hoping since they don't look like they do much selling on eBay. I know I'm guilty of doing it myself on occasion so I guess I am giving her the benefit of the doubt for now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## suheycitasworld

ElephanyGirl said:


> That's what I was hoping since they don't look like they do much selling on eBay. I know I'm guilty of doing it myself on occasion so I guess I am giving her the benefit of the doubt for now. Fingers crossed!




Good thing eBay is really good about their policy against counterfeit items. Should this ever happen to you definitely open a case against the seller.


----------



## nguyenduyenha

mayumi said:


> Authentic.  Yes The new dust bags look like this it's white with silver Michael Kors.  My new purses have this bag already and I got them from boutique and Macy's.


thanks.


----------



## Thatbrunette90

Can anyone tell me if they think this site is real or
Not!? Please! )) http://www.mkbagsesale.com/#answer4


----------



## vhelya

Thatbrunette90 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they think this site is real or
> Not!? Please! )) http://www.mkbagsesale.com/#answer4




Definitely selling replicas!!


----------



## suheycitasworld

Thatbrunette90 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they think this site is real or
> Not!? Please! )) http://www.mkbagsesale.com/#answer4




They're not affiliated with Michael Kors. I wouldn't trust this site. Go to the MK site directly.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

So the bag has arrived and I have a bad feeling about it, but I'm looking for more opinions.  First off, it has a very strong chemical smell to it that I did not experience with my other MK bag. Also, there are some very small areas with stains that look like glue (see photos)? There are very minor scratches on some of the studs and the handles are squeaky when I move them up/down. This is my first time with a bag of this style, so I'm not sure if any of this is to be expected, so I welcome any feedback you can provide. Thanks! Sorry for the image quality, it is very difficult to photograph in natural light.






(stain in middle)


----------



## ElephanyGirl

(scratches on studs)


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hi all  Please authenticate this for me. I had to bid on it this morning, but the seller did guarantee its authenticity and said it came with receipt. I can take additional pics if needed once I receive it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261530868069&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160


----------



## suheycitasworld

ElephanyGirl said:


> So the bag has arrived and I have a bad feeling about it, but I'm looking for more opinions.  First off, it has a very strong chemical smell to it that I did not experience with my other MK bag. Also, there are some very small areas with stains that look like glue (see photos)? There are very minor scratches on some of the studs and the handles are squeaky when I move them up/down. This is my first time with a bag of this style, so I'm not sure if any of this is to be expected, so I welcome any feedback you can provide. Thanks! Sorry for the image quality, it is very difficult to photograph in natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stain in middle)




Authentic &#128522;


----------



## suheycitasworld

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi all  Please authenticate this for me. I had to bid on it this morning, but the seller did guarantee its authenticity and said it came with receipt. I can take additional pics if needed once I receive it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261530868069&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160




authentic !!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

Thank you, I'm relieved!
Why does it smell so bad? Is this something common for MK bags? I had to actually remove it from my bedroom because the smell is that strong.


----------



## suheycitasworld

ElephanyGirl said:


> Thank you, I'm relieved!
> Why does it smell so bad? Is this something common for MK bags? I had to actually remove it from my bedroom because the smell is that strong.




Probably wherever it was stored before you got it... But the saffiano leather looks great as well as the stitching... One of the easiest ways to spot a fake is from the quality of the stitching (runny thread, crooked stitching), lining print, hardware, etc. Your bag is definitely authentic. Try airing it out. There's a whole thread on how to remove smells on PF. &#128522;


----------



## Pinkalicious

suheycitasworld said:


> authentic !!



thank you so so so much. I love TPF for this! thank you for what you do to help other members


----------



## suheycitasworld

Pinkalicious said:


> thank you so so so much. I love TPF for this! thank you for what you do to help other members




Aww no problem. I have my own little collection of MK bags. I have this one in the gray color myself and I love it! It's so cute! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

suheycitasworld said:


> Probably wherever it was stored before you got it... But the saffiano leather looks great as well as the stitching... One of the easiest ways to spot a fake is from the quality of the stitching (runny thread, crooked stitching), lining print, hardware, etc. Your bag is definitely authentic. Try airing it out. There's a whole thread on how to remove smells on PF. &#128522;



You're the best, thanks SO much! 

Now that I'm at ease, I'm ready to air it out and put it to use. Will post a model pic when I do!


----------



## suheycitasworld

ElephanyGirl said:


> You're the best, thanks SO much!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm at ease, I'm ready to air it out and put it to use. Will post a model pic when I do!




Woooo!!! I'll be on the lookout for it &#128522;


----------



## mayumi

Thatbrunette90 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they think this site is real or
> Not!? Please! )) http://www.mkbagsesale.com/#answer4



Absolute fakes! Stay away from this website please!


----------



## vhelya

ElephanyGirl said:


> So the bag has arrived and I have a bad feeling about it, but I'm looking for more opinions.  First off, it has a very strong chemical smell to it that I did not experience with my other MK bag. Also, there are some very small areas with stains that look like glue (see photos)? There are very minor scratches on some of the studs and the handles are squeaky when I move them up/down. This is my first time with a bag of this style, so I'm not sure if any of this is to be expected, so I welcome any feedback you can provide. Thanks! Sorry for the image quality, it is very difficult to photograph in natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stain in middle)




Hi, I know someone has said the bag is authentic but I'm thinking that from your pics, there are some details that maybe missed to be evaluated.

The details looks good but there is something that made me unsure that the bag is authentic. Most of the time I need to see the more details than all details provided in ur pics..

Furthermore u said that the bag has strong chemical smell which I never experienced it with all my selmas.

If u don't mind, can u take the pic of the zipper pull, the edge of long strap esp the one nearby the holes. And also the full pic of the bag from front, back, bottom, and side?

I'm sorry, I'm not trying to disturb your peace, only think that many replicas nowadays have very good details and probably need to see in the whole things.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

Sure, I will. Let me try it in better lighting.


----------



## ElephanyGirl




----------



## ElephanyGirl




----------



## suheycitasworld

ElephanyGirl said:


>



I'm finding it so hard to believe that this could be a fake! I'm personally stumped... I'm definitely interested to see what others think of this now lol the smell factor is ODD though... I have purchased MK bags in saffiano leather where initially I couldn't smell the leather and with 2-3 uses I could smell it but it was never foul. I know its a rule to comment on the condition but the listing you initially provided said the bag was "new." Based on smell and scratches on the studs do you believe this? If you are not happy with it definitely return it.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

The smell I believe will air out and the scratches are minor and on the back. I would be willing to live with them if the bag is real as I have been looking for this bag (with the silver hardware) for a long time and can't find it elsewhere. However, if it is fake, that is obviously a deal breaker.

The smell is not a leather smell but rather an artificial/chemical type smell. Again, this could have been from storage or shipment, not really sure about that.


----------



## vhelya

suheycitasworld said:


> I'm finding it so hard to believe that this could be a fake! I'm personally stumped... I'm definitely interested to see what others think of this now lol the smell factor is ODD though... I have purchased MK bags in saffiano leather where initially I couldn't smell the leather and with 2-3 uses I could smell it but it was never foul. I know its a rule to comment on the condition but the listing you initially provided said the bag was "new." Based on smell and scratches on the studs do you believe this? If you are not happy with it definitely return it.







ElephanyGirl said:


> The smell I believe will air out and the scratches are minor and on the back. I would be willing to live with them if the bag is real as I have been looking for this bag (with the silver hardware) for a long time and can't find it elsewhere. However, if it is fake, that is obviously a deal breaker.
> 
> The smell is not a leather smell but rather an artificial/chemical type smell. Again, this could have been from storage or shipment, not really sure about that.




I won't show publicly in this forum the mistake of the bag as there is a chance for the replicator learn from here and correct the mistake.

Sorry, but as I've seen the whole thing, I'm now sure that the bag is not authentic..

ElephanyGirl, please PM me if you want to know the mistake..The foul smelling raised the suspicion already..

Sadly, it's just too many replicas in the market, and I can say your bag is also in a very good details but how good the fakes, the mistake can still be spotted on the fakes


----------



## suheycitasworld

ElephanyGirl said:


> The smell I believe will air out and the scratches are minor and on the back. I would be willing to live with them if the bag is real as I have been looking for this bag (with the silver hardware) for a long time and can't find it elsewhere. However, if it is fake, that is obviously a deal breaker.
> 
> The smell is not a leather smell but rather an artificial/chemical type smell. Again, this could have been from storage or shipment, not really sure about that.


Does the metal hardware feel cheap? Lackluster? I have the mini cross body selma (no studs in gray) and all the hardware is very shiny (resembles silver).


----------



## suheycitasworld

vhelya said:


> I won't show publicly in this forum the mistake of the bag as there is a chance for the replicator learn from here and correct the mistake.
> 
> Sorry, but as I've seen the whole thing, I'm now sure that the bag is not authentic..
> 
> ElephanyGirl, please PM me if you want to know the mistake..The foul smelling raised the suspicious already..
> 
> Sadly, it's just too many replicas in the market, and I can say your bag is also in a very good details but how good the fakes, the mistake can still be spotted on the fakes


Wow you are very good... I have looked over and over and cannot spot the mistake... Unless it is where I suspect it might be from the new pictures? PM me please I need to know lol (curious)!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

So, what would you ladies suggest is the best way to handle this? Contact the seller and ask for a refund because it's not as described or mention that it is fake? I am hoping I can resolve it without filing a claim. Lord knows I don't have time to deal with a back and forth with this dishonest person. :'(


----------



## acm1134

ElephanyGirl said:


>




Going to have to agree and say that based on seeing the whole bag I'm saying it's not authentic. Very good replica though


----------



## ElephanyGirl

^ I would appreciate any insight you would be willing to share via pm. 
Thanks ladies, this is a shame, but I'm happy that I was able to realize right away with everyone's help.  I don't think I'll buy another bag on eBay again... if only this one wasn't so hard to find!

edit: I was also suspicious given its shipping location, definitely an area where replicas are abundant.


----------



## vhelya

ElephanyGirl said:


> ^ I would appreciate any insight you would be willing to share via pm.
> Thanks ladies, this is a shame, but I'm happy that I was able to realize right away with everyone's help.  I don't think I'll buy another bag on eBay again... if only this one wasn't so hard to find!
> 
> edit: I was also suspicious given its shipping location, definitely an area where replicas are abundant.




Hi, I just PM u..Let me know again if u didn't receive it


----------



## suheycitasworld

ElephanyGirl said:


> ^ I would appreciate any insight you would be willing to share via pm.
> Thanks ladies, this is a shame, but I'm happy that I was able to realize right away with everyone's help.  I don't think I'll buy another bag on eBay again... if only this one wasn't so hard to find!
> 
> edit: I was also suspicious given its shipping location, definitely an area where replicas are abundant.




Not sure why I can't directly send you pictures via PM lol here are the pictures of the hardware of my mini Crossbody Selma... Hope this helps.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

The seller has been contacted. Thanks again everyone, you have been an immense help! I will keep you all posted on the saga.

In addition, I am still looking for this AUTHENTIC purse if anyone happens to come across one. Needless to say, I will not be shopping on eBay anymore.  I don't know how people can do things like this and sleep at night.


----------



## vhelya

ElephanyGirl said:


> The seller has been contacted. Thanks again everyone, you have been an immense help! I will keep you all posted on the saga.
> 
> In addition, I am still looking for this AUTHENTIC purse if anyone happens to come across one. Needless to say, I will not be shopping on eBay anymore.  I don't know how people can do things like this and sleep at night.




Most welcome 

It's also possible that the seller is also unknowingly selling counterfeits as there is a possibility that she was cheated by her own suppliers.

But there are also many sellers who are purposely scammed innocent buyers.

It can be safe to buy from ebay too..Some sellers are really offering a good deal but it's better to be more cautious and just try to ask for the real life pic and evaluating it before buying


----------



## ElephanyGirl

I have a feeling she knows what she is doing, as I see another MK bag up for sale right now.  We will see what the reply is. The funny thing is the bag wasn't any cheaper than it would have been in the MK store- that would have raised red flags for me. I just thought I was getting a hard to find bag.


----------



## vhelya

ElephanyGirl said:


> I have a feeling she knows what she is doing, as I see another MK bag up for sale right now.  We will see what the reply is. The funny thing is the bag wasn't any cheaper than it would have been in the MK store- that would have raised red flags for me. I just thought I was getting a hard to find bag.




Oh dear, that's not good..Furthermore the price isn't cheaper than MK store, it's ridiculous &#128549;

Next time just be more cautious in dealing with any seller


----------



## maneki_neko

Hello there! I have been looking for this bag I saw on someone, but have only found it here - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-KORS-Black-Gold-Charms-Ring-Tote-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-Purse-NEW-/161327894775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258fe450f7
 - couldn't even find it here on the purse forum! Can you guys tell me if this is an authentic bag?

Thanks


----------



## suheycitasworld

maneki_neko said:


> Hello there! I have been looking for this bag I saw on someone, but have only found it here - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258fe450f7
> - couldn't even find it here on the purse forum! Can you guys tell me if this is an authentic bag?
> 
> Thanks




Some pics you could ask the seller for...the adjustable strap clasp (this seems like it is an older model so it might not come with the "Michael Kors" engraved on the side of it) and the inner label. Judging from just 4 pictures it's hard to tell.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

seller replied that she wants me to pay return shipping for the refund.... that will not be happening
she didn't deny or question anything, which seems pretty close to an admission of guilt


----------



## suheycitasworld

ElephanyGirl said:


> seller replied that she wants me to pay return shipping for the refund.... that will not be happening
> she didn't deny or question anything, which seems pretty close to an admission of guilt




Definitely open a case. You shouldn't have to pay return shipping if she sold the item under false claims.


----------



## maneki_neko

This is great advice, will do, thank you! 



suheycitasworld said:


> Some pics you could ask the seller for...the adjustable strap clasp (this seems like it is an older model so it might not come with the "Michael Kors" engraved on the side of it) and the inner label. Judging from just 4 pictures it's hard to tell.


----------



## suheycitasworld

maneki_neko said:


> This is great advice, will do, thank you!




No problem!


----------



## lilirose3

Hi,

I would like your help in authenticating this MK Selma Grommet I just got today .. FYI, there's a small plastic label "Made in Indonesia" Al 1308.. The zip is YKK. If u look at the 6th picture, 2 of the stitches at the corner is a little wider than the rest.. Is this normal? thanks in advance.

P/S Please disregard the white patches on the bag in the first picture. That's from my baby powder 

https://plus.google.com/photos/115367181598244473760/albums/6036924321029018049?authkey=CNL8wczUv-6VTQ


----------



## vhelya

lilirose3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like your help in authenticating this MK Selma Grommet I just got today .. FYI, there's a small plastic label "Made in Indonesia" Al 1308.. The zip is YKK. If u look at the 6th picture, 2 of the stitches at the corner is a little wider than the rest.. Is this normal? thanks in advance.
> 
> P/S Please disregard the white patches on the bag in the first picture. That's from my baby powder
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1153...ms/6036924321029018049?authkey=CNL8wczUv-6VTQ





It's authentic


----------



## lilirose3

vhelya said:


> It's authentic



What a relief! Thank you so much


----------



## vhelya

lilirose3 said:


> What a relief! Thank you so much




Welcome 
It's a lovely bag &#128525;


----------



## maneki_neko

suheycitasworld said:


> No problem!


Well, in the meantime the bag was sold... oh well, there are others on ebay! Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-MICHAEL-KORS-LEATHER-RING-TOTE-CROSSBODY-BAG-IN-BLACK-RETAIL-168-/171387855381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e7832215
There are definitely some more pictures, what do you think, does it look ok?


----------



## suheycitasworld

maneki_neko said:


> Well, in the meantime the bag was sold... oh well, there are others on ebay! Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e7832215
> There are definitely some more pictures, what do you think, does it look ok?




Looks good but to be safe ask for a close up of the inner pocket zipper head... The fakes are always cheap angled zippers instead of rounded out ones.


----------



## bellevie0891

Authentic?


----------



## vhelya

tonyaann said:


> Authentic?




Probably authentic judging from the external appearance of the bag, but not enough details to confirm the authenticity


----------



## MirandaJane

Hi! Need your expertise. Please authenticate this MK Jet Set Macbook Tote I just bought from ebay. The seller has 600+ feedbacks with 100% positive rate. I bought the bag for $150 (I was the only one who bid). The lining has MK logos on a closer look. The pictures posted on ebay were overexposed I guess. Hehe. Would greatly appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## suheycitasworld

MirandaJane said:


> Hi! Need your expertise. Please authenticate this MK Jet Set Macbook Tote I just bought from ebay. The seller has 600+ feedbacks with 100% positive rate. I bought the bag for $150 (I was the only one who bid). The lining has MK logos on a closer look. The pictures posted on ebay were overexposed I guess. Hehe. Would greatly appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693217
> View attachment 2693224




Is there a front pocket with no zipper (more like a pouch)


----------



## jozjh

Mk bags are made in China, Indonesia, Vietnam and some are made in Korea. MirandaJane. Pull the lining where you'd see the manufacturing code as proof of authenticity. Your picture doesn't show the monogram lining in the inside.


----------



## MirandaJane

suheycitasworld said:


> Is there a front pocket with no zipper (more like a pouch)




Thanks for your reply. If you're talking about the pocket on the macbook pro pocket, it's in picture 2. What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## MirandaJane

jozjh said:


> Mk bags are made in China, Indonesia, Vietnam and some are made in Korea. MirandaJane. Pull the lining where you'd see the manufacturing code as proof of authenticity. Your picture doesn't show the monogram lining in the inside.




Thanks! Yeah, at first I didnt see the monogram, but when I zoomed in the picture I saw that it has. What do you think of the bag?


----------



## suheycitasworld

MirandaJane said:


> Thanks for your reply. If you're talking about the pocket on the macbook pro pocket, it's in picture 2. What do you think? Thanks!




Looks good to me!


----------



## MirandaJane

suheycitasworld said:


> Looks good to me!




The seller also replied to me and told me that it is guaranteed authentic. Thanks for your time! It assured me all the more.


----------



## Anasofie

Is this bag real? The lettering looks off to my boyfriend, he doesn"t find them lined right.  Thank you so much everyone!

I am new here but have always been reading


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MirandaJane said:


> Thanks for your reply. If you're talking about the pocket on the macbook pro pocket, it's in picture 2. What do you think? Thanks!



On the other side of the bag there should be a pocket with no zipper,  like a pouch.  Three pockets in all: one large with zipper in the middle,  one small with zipper on one side, and one without zipper on the other side. The leatherstrap to hold the wallet should also have Michael Kors engraved on the HW. I have this bag in Fuchsia, is this bag Fuchsia as well?


----------



## bellevie0891

Authentic?


----------



## nicolesiow

Hi, I need help to authenticate this bag.


----------



## jojon21

tonyaann said:


> Authentic?



Looks Good!


----------



## jojon21

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, I need help to authenticate this bag.



Looks good   Gorgeous summer blue!


----------



## suheycitasworld

tonyaann said:


> Authentic?



I have never seen this Michael Kors dust bag before... unless they recently changed it? Can I see close up pictures of your zipper pulls (including the zipper head) as well as the strap hardware (including hooks). Thanks!


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, I need help to authenticate this bag.



Not authentic. The metal hardware on the straps are too squared off... this should be rounded out. Also I'm not sure why there is a white sticker serial number... I have never seen this before.


----------



## jojon21

suheycitasworld said:


> *I have never seen this Michael Kors dust bag before... unless they recently changed it*? Can I see close up pictures of your zipper pulls (including the zipper head) as well as the strap hardware (including hooks). Thanks!



These are the new dust bags, I think they came out in the last month or so.


----------



## suheycitasworld

jojon21 said:


> These are the new dust bags, I think they came out in the last month or so.




Thanks for the tip! I cannot tell what the hardware on this bag looks like aside from the zippers... The hooks are where the fakes are getting it all wrong...


----------



## nicolesiow

suheycitasworld said:


> Not authentic. The metal hardware on the straps are too squared off... this should be rounded out. Also I'm not sure why there is a white sticker serial number... I have never seen this before.





jojon21 said:


> Looks good   Gorgeous summer blue!





vhelya said:


> Mind to take the pic of the zipper pull and also if possible the code written on the white tag behind clear tag on the lining?
> 
> It maybe authentic, but just want to be sure





vhelya said:


> Lovely..
> Trust it's authentic



Hi, thanks for your comment. I'm totally confuse by now because of different opinion.


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, thanks for your comment. I'm totally confuse by now because of different opinion.




Sorry! I was comparing your hardware to my own Selma and my hardware (around the hooks) are more rounded out. There was a fake MK Selma bag on here recently with everything looking very authentic until I spotted this difference. Also I have 3 MK bags and I don't have a single bag with a white label behind the clear set of serial numbers.


----------



## mich206

suheycitasworld said:


> Sorry! I was comparing your hardware to my own Selma and my hardware (around the hooks) are more rounded out. There was a fake MK Selma bag on here recently with everything looking very authentic until I spotted this difference. Also I have 3 MK bags and I don't have a single bag with a white label behind the clear set of serial numbers.


Hi my selma which was purchased from Harrods by myself has a white label behind the serial numbers, I know mine is 100% authentic!


----------



## nicolesiow

suheycitasworld said:


> Sorry! I was comparing your hardware to my own Selma and my hardware (around the hooks) are more rounded out. There was a fake MK Selma bag on here recently with everything looking very authentic until I spotted this difference. Also I have 3 MK bags and I don't have a single bag with a white label behind the clear set of serial numbers.



Hi, it's my fault not showing my selma tag and name.It is large selma satchel bought from Macy's . Anyway I would like to thanks for replying my message.


----------



## Linaxx3

Hey I was wondering if this is purse is authentic, Thanks a lot x 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-k...7724?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item3f386dec8c


----------



## suheycitasworld

Linaxx3 said:


> Hey I was wondering if this is purse is authentic, Thanks a lot x
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-k...7724?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item3f386dec8c




Always ask a seller to see a close up of all the hardware... I can't say it's authentic for sure.


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, it's my fault not showing my selma tag and name.It is large selma satchel bought from Macy's . Anyway I would like to thanks for replying my message.




No problem. Don't know why you would think Macys doesn't have authentic bags...


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, it's my fault not showing my selma tag and name.It is large selma satchel bought from Macy's . Anyway I would like to thanks for replying my message.




It's authentic..

Selma white tag together with the clear tag are produced starting from manufacturing year month 13-10
Not only selma but I think others too..I bought a sutton bag which was manufactured in 13-12 and it came with the white tag..
Before 13-10, the bag comes only with clear tag..

If u don't trust me, u can do a survey..

The white tag should match the code stated in the price tag..

The bag shape and everything looks good..
If you bought it in a good deal, don't regret it..Love it 

But why you have doubt when u bought the bag from Macys?


----------



## vhelya

mich206 said:


> Hi my selma which was purchased from Harrods by myself has a white label behind the serial numbers, I know mine is 100% authentic!




Yes the bag which is manufactured start from 13-10 onwards will have white and clear tag..


----------



## nicolesiow

vhelya said:


> It's authentic..
> 
> Selma white tag together with the clear tag are produced starting from manufacturing year month 13-10
> Not only selma but I think others too..I bought a sutton bag which was manufactured in 13-12 and it came with the white tag..
> Before 13-10, the bag comes only with clear tag..
> 
> If u don't trust me, u can do a survey..
> 
> The white tag should match the code stated in the price tag..
> 
> The bag shape and everything looks good..
> If you bought it in a good deal, don't regret it..Love it
> 
> But why you have doubt when u bought the bag from Macys?



Hi, I trust you.I post again , because I return the bag to the seller (cause the stitching is bad near the zipper inside) and a replacement had done. So I post again for authenticate this new bag I just receive.  

I actually bought this bag from Mybagslover , the seller show me the receipt that she bought it from Macys. 

I appreciate all the comment about my post ,thanks a lot.


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, I trust you.I post again , because I return the bag to the seller (cause the stitching is bad near the zipper inside) and a replacement had done. So I post again for authenticate this new bag I just receive.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually bought this bag from Mybagslover , the seller show me the receipt that she bought it from Macys.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate all the comment about my post ,thanks a lot.




Ooww I see..
Yeah, it's better to be careful when you bought a bag not directly from authorized retails..

Sometimes receipt can be faked too but authenticity lies on the bag itself 

Congrats and enjoy your bag


----------



## misskris03

Hi--

My mom gave me this bag to sell on ebay and I am hoping someone here would be kind enough to help me identify it. I'm quite sure it's genuine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## suheycitasworld

misskris03 said:


> Hi--
> 
> My mom gave me this bag to sell on ebay and I am hoping someone here would be kind enough to help me identify it. I'm quite sure it's genuine. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696092
> View attachment 2696093
> View attachment 2696094




Looks good from the outside! Can I see pictures of the inside including the lining, zipper, zipper pull (including zipper head), and serial code.


----------



## Munki

redheadedbeauty said:


> *Please post all authenticity questions here.*


Can someone please help me and tell me if this is an authentic Michael Kors bag?

I appreciate it SO much!


----------



## misskris03

suheycitasworld said:


> Looks good from the outside! Can I see pictures of the inside including the lining, zipper, zipper pull (including zipper head), and serial code.




Yes!! Many thanks. I can't find a serial number except on the made in Indonesia tag. I hope these pix are what t you wanted.


----------



## Munki

Please help!

Is this bag authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...117?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad91bda3d


Thank you!


----------



## jojon21

Munki said:


> Please help!
> 
> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...117?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad91bda3d
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good!


----------



## suheycitasworld

misskris03 said:


> Yes!! Many thanks. I can't find a serial number except on the made in Indonesia tag. I hope these pix are what t you wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697331
> View attachment 2697325
> View attachment 2697326
> View attachment 2697328




Can I see the zipper head with the pull facing other way? It looks authentic to me just wanna make sure the hardware is the right one.


----------



## misskris03

suheycitasworld said:


> Can I see the zipper head with the pull facing other way? It looks authentic to me just wanna make sure the hardware is the right one.




Thank you! You are the best!


----------



## suheycitasworld

misskris03 said:


> Thank you! You are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697503
> View attachment 2697504




She's authentic &#128522;


----------



## misskris03

suheycitasworld said:


> She's authentic &#128522;



Thank you for your help!! I can now list it with 100% confidence.


----------



## suheycitasworld

misskris03 said:


> Thank you for your help!! I can now list it with 100% confidence.




Yes! I'm actually interested in this one! It's so cute.


----------



## Rozie8

Can someone authenticate this card? Is this a authentic care


----------



## suheycitasworld

Rozie8 said:


> Can someone authenticate this card? Is this a authentic care
> 
> postimg.org/image/dahha6odl/




Not authentic.


----------



## Rozie8

suheycitasworld said:


> Not authentic.


Thanks..can you share with me the original care card?


----------



## suheycitasworld

Rozie8 said:


> Thanks..can you share with me the original care card?







This is it. It's a thick paper card not plastic or in a plastic cover. It's usually found in the inner zipper compartment of the handbags.


----------



## Rozie8

suheycitasworld said:


> View attachment 2698045
> 
> 
> This is it. It's a thick paper card not plastic or in a plastic cover. It's usually found in the inner zipper compartment of the handbags.


Noted with thanks


----------



## suheycitasworld

Rozie8 said:


> Noted with thanks




No problem! Hope this helped and prevented you from purchasing a fake!


----------



## JaneeJes

Hi, im not even sure if this is right forum for my question (frustration). 

I adore MK bags and got frustrated how many very obvious fakes are on ebay. I reported many items with all the reasons why it is fake. Nothing ever happen. All those bright green label, "darrington" ,1250 $ are still happily sitting there selling for hundreds of dollars. 

Any tips? Or is there some "Spot MK fake forum" where we can do something about it? 

Sorry for bothering you here but i think this is really an issue on ebay.


----------



## Munki

Thank you!


----------



## suheycitasworld

JaneeJes said:


> Hi, im not even sure if this is right forum for my question (frustration).
> 
> I adore MK bags and got frustrated how many very obvious fakes are on ebay. I reported many items with all the reasons why it is fake. Nothing ever happen. All those bright green label, "darrington" ,1250 $ are still happily sitting there selling for hundreds of dollars.
> 
> Any tips? Or is there some "Spot MK fake forum" where we can do something about it?
> 
> Sorry for bothering you here but i think this is really an issue on ebay.




I think there is a thread about this. But if you purchase a fake on eBay under false pretenses/it is against eBay policy to sell counterfeit goods, you can open a case against the seller and in most cases eBay will issue a refund. I guess in this case it's up to the buyer to do a lot of research before buying which is annoying because you should have piece of mind if a seller says it's authentic (too bad we really don't).


----------



## misskris03

suheycitasworld said:


> Yes! I'm actually interested in this one! It's so cute.



I just noticed when I was taking photos for the ebay listing that one of the rings is wonky and doesn't snap together properly. I can't sell it like that, obviously. If you still are interested, PM me your mailing info & I'll send it to you. Maybe you can get it fixed or get a new ring. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## jozjh

Hi everyone. I own a lot of MK bags! Hehehe. I must say that there are authentic MK bags sold in eBay at a very good price. Based on pictures, you can tell if it's fake or not. However, be careful of bogus sellers! This should guide you. 

How to spot a fake Michael Kors Bag

1. Appearance-Michael Kors bags are made from high quality materials so you can tell a replica by just looking at it. Look out for cheap materials and even cheap zippers.

2. Tags-Michael Kors tags are light brown in color. Lime green, yellow, orange or black tags are replica. All new Michael Kors bag should come with a care card. On sale items would have lost or misplaced care cards

3. Dust Bag-Michael Kors dust bags are made from either a cream silky material, cream canvas material or a brown soft material. All others are replica

4. The Hanging Logo Charm and Michael Kors emblem- Both the hanging logo charm and the Michael Kors emblem on the bags are intricately crafted. 

5. The Lining-you will seldom see the MK Monogram pattern on both the inside and the outside of the bag. We&#8217;ve seen an exception to this rule in Michael Kors Grayson bag, Hamilton ostrich embossed and perforated handbags. 

6. The stitching-the stitching will never be in a contrasting color compared to the bag. A pink bag will have pink stitching. A red leather bag will never have green stitching. All colors will match perfectly against each other. Don't worry too much about imperfect stitching, it's inevitable.

7. Michael Kors bags have date codes. They are hidden very well inside the bags. To find them, you will usually have to pull the bag inside out. They are along the lining on the inside. It is a small white/clear plastic tab with the words "made in China" or "made in Vietnam" or made in wherever, followed by letters and numbers

8. Michael Kors bags are made in China. Some are made in Korea, Indonesia, Vietnam and United States. Some used to be made in Italy.


----------



## jozjh

By the way, I once purchased a fake handbag from a made to look like MK website. I figured that the website is no longer existing but I received the fake handbag. LOL


----------



## kat222

I have always wanted a MK bag and bought this online.  Can someone please tell me if it is authentic.  Thank you much


----------



## suheycitasworld

kat222 said:


> I have always wanted a MK bag and bought this online.  Can someone please tell me if it is authentic.  Thank you much




Sorry love this one is not authentic. Hope you can still return it.


----------



## Alef

kat222 said:


> I have always wanted a MK bag and bought this online.  Can someone please tell me if it is authentic.  Thank you much



Ordinary fake.


----------



## coivcte

kat222 said:


> I have always wanted a MK bag and bought this online.  Can someone please tell me if it is authentic.  Thank you much



This is fake, I hope you can still return it?


----------



## jozjh

sorry, dear. It's fake.I have not seen a jet set with that color combination


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hi. Are the MK bags sold at www.bagsnewnew.com authentic MK bags?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

kat222 said:


> I have always wanted a MK bag and bought this online.  Can someone please tell me if it is authentic.  Thank you much



Sort,  but it's fake. Both colorcombination, zipper, interior and the Orange looking tag is indicator of this.


----------



## vhelya

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi. Are the MK bags sold at www.bagsnewnew.com authentic MK bags?




I don't think so


----------



## Alef

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi. Are the MK bags sold at http://www.bagsnewnew.com authentic MK bags?



more than 9000% - not authentic. 
fake site for fake "bags"


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Alef said:


> more than 9000% - not authentic.
> fake site for fake "bags"



Thanks! I thought the price was very low


----------



## Norwegian Girl

vhelya said:


> I don't think so



Thanks!


----------



## MABK4LYFE

Can anyone look at my original post and tell me what is an outlet bag? This purse was a gift and I'm not an avid purse wearer but I do collect. Please help? Authentic or no?


----------



## jozjh

isenggirl said:


> Recently I found China website inspired selling MK bag. They claim the bag is 99% looks like authentic. A selma medium cost USD200 including international shipping cost. I m really curious how good it is, claiming 99%?! Price is not cheap too..


What's the site?


----------



## Alef

MABK4LYFE said:


> Can anyone look at my original post and tell me what is an outlet bag? This purse was a gift and I'm not an avid purse wearer but I do collect. Please help? Authentic or no?



You already have the answer:


CaliChic said:


> *Authentic* but its an outlet bag.



"outlet version" = simpler and cheaper version than "boutique" version


----------



## Alef

jozjh said:


> What's the site?



why and for what?
because allegedly  - "... looks like ... ". 
that equals and translated into English as "fake".


----------



## Alef

isenggirl said:


> Recently I found China website inspired selling MK bag. They claim the bag is 99% looks like authentic. A selma medium cost USD200 including international shipping cost. I m really curious how good it is, claiming 99%?! Price is not cheap too..



Nothing is costing us so dearly as cheap items. 
Especially if these fake.

There is no partial authenticity. 
It either is or it is not. 

like my wife says - "can not be a little bit pregnant" 


About cost - for example:
 - authentic Selma Gromett Large with shipping from US to Russia - 300 USD.


----------



## elizabeth kat

B


----------



## poojathakkar

Hi,

This forum looks very helpful.  I am new to online shopping and don't want to be cheated.  

Can someone pls help me authenticate these two bags:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161379096296 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331275102812

Thanks in advance


----------



## suheycitasworld

poojathakkar said:


> Hi,
> 
> This forum looks very helpful.  I am new to online shopping and don't want to be cheated.
> 
> Can someone pls help me authenticate these two bags:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161379096296
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331275102812
> 
> Thanks in advance




The second bag is definitely authentic. The first one I can't really tell bc the pics are blurry for me. I need close ups of the hardware especially the zipper head.


----------



## missy_g

I'm trying to find a dupe of a Nine West bag I have and the MK jet set is the closest I can find. I found this auction but unfortunately I don't know anything about MK

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161094761822 

Please and thanks!


----------



## jojon21

missy_g said:


> I'm trying to find a dupe of a Nine West bag I have and the MK jet set is the closest I can find. I found this auction but unfortunately I don't know anything about MK
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161094761822
> 
> Please and thanks!



Authentic! I have purchased several MK bags from this seller.


----------



## missy_g

jojon21 said:


> Authentic! I have purchased several MK bags from this seller.




Thank you!  Is that a decent price?  (Am I allowed to ask that?)


----------



## jojon21

missy_g said:


> Thank you!  Is that a decent price?  (Am I allowed to ask that?)



Yes, that is a Very Good price!


----------



## mlr88

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, thanks for your comment. I'm totally confuse by now because of different opinion.



Its authentic, I just bought one michael kors from Saks and it also has the white tag and the clear tag inside. I have a lot of MK and i don't see any red flags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello, This Hamilton just looks off, to me. What do you think? Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261547054032&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Fake. And you don't get a Hamilton for 71 $.


----------



## poojathakkar

Hi,

I am glad i have found some experienced bag authenticators here...can you help me with these....dont want to be duped....

http://m.ebay.com/itm/131256234448?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181479569538?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/251597869178?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/400749342621?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/161368875488?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/351130932722?nav=SEARCH



Thanks in advance


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello, This Hamilton just looks off, to me. What do you think? Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261547054032&fromMakeTrack=true


I believe that was an auction start price. I contacted her about it and she took down the listing. Yes, that was an obvious fake. The chains were too short, and on and on. Thanks for the verification.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Fake. And you don't get a Hamilton for 71 $.


Oops, I replied to myself! lol! Meat to reply to you. Thanks!


----------



## poojathakkar

Hi, can someone pls help authenticate these...Thanks in advance

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400749342621 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151363131803


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 
Could someone authenticate this for me and tell me the name if you know it?

Much appreciated.


----------



## poojathakkar

Hi, can i request somebody to look at these also...sorry im suddenly posting too much...pardon me cause i m new to online shopping...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181457675396
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291148028658


----------



## joey85

can anyone tell me the authenticity of this bag?  thanks in advance


----------



## Norwegian Girl

You're welcome. Happy to help!


----------



## loewejess

hi guys, may i know if this is authentic ? it's d jet set medium multifunction travel tote. thanks... the code inside the bag on the transparent tab is Made in China AP - 1404... but the white tab is just a plain white tab attached with the transparent tab... 

thanks all


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> hi guys, may i know if this is authentic ? it's d jet set medium multifunction travel tote. thanks... the code inside the bag on the transparent tab is Made in China AP - 1404... but the white tab is just a plain white tab attached with the transparent tab...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks all




I'm not exactly familiar with this design but I'm 99% convinced that the bag is not authentic..


----------



## Alef

loewejess said:


> hi guys, may i know if this is authentic ? ...



not authentic. fake.


----------



## loewejess

vhelya said:


> I'm not exactly familiar with this design but I'm 99% convinced that the bag is not authentic..



Thanks Vhelya... my instinct told me the same too. Just wanna make sure... thanks so much.


----------



## loewejess

Alef said:


> not authentic. fake.



Thank u so much Alef ...


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> Thanks Vhelya... my instinct told me the same too. Just wanna make sure... thanks so much.




You're welcome &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Alef

joey85 said:


> can anyone tell me the authenticity of this bag?  thanks in advance



more closeup photos needed
inside, lining, tags, hardware etc


----------



## Paytonsmommy

I just had a question. I was reading on here and someone was asking If a Selma was authentic and a few people said yes and a few said no. The reason people said it was fake was because there was a seam on the bottom of the inside lining. I though the Selma was real but I know there are a lot of ppl that know more them me lol. I was wondering If this was just Selmas or with Hamiltons as well. I have 2 Hamiltons and one has the seam in the middle and one does not. Also my Grayson I believe has the seam as well.


----------



## Miss Krys

loewejess said:


> hi guys, may i know if this is authentic ? it's d jet set medium multifunction travel tote. thanks... the code inside the bag on the transparent tab is Made in China AP - 1404... but the white tab is just a plain white tab attached with the transparent tab...
> 
> thanks all


I have that exact style of bag and I can tell you that this one is a fake. Fairly convincing, but fake none the less


----------



## Miss Krys

joey85 said:


> can anyone tell me the authenticity of this bag?  thanks in advance


I have a couple of Selmas including a navy one and they look like a match. I would personally say that the bag is authentic, but in order to be sure I would need closer and more clear photos.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello, I am looking at the MK Hamilton East West bags. I noticed there is also a Hamilton East West Saffiano. The only difference I can see at this time is it seems the Saffianos have black signature interiors and the east West mostly have white. I also saw black or white on both. Could someone please state the differences, if any?  Is it basically the same bag, or does the EW Saffiano have extra or different features? Thank you


----------



## nicolesiow

Did this website selling authentic Michael Kors bag? http://www.myimart.com/deal/michael...le_standard&utm_source=bigsale&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## acm1134

Paytonsmommy said:


> I just had a question. I was reading on here and someone was asking If a Selma was authentic and a few people said yes and a few said no. The reason people said it was fake was because there was a seam on the bottom of the inside lining. I though the Selma was real but I know there are a lot of ppl that know more them me lol. I was wondering If this was just Selmas or with Hamiltons as well. I have 2 Hamiltons and one has the seam in the middle and one does not. Also my Grayson I believe has the seam as well.




Hamiltons can have the seam down the center. A few if not all of mine do. I would have to pull them out to look lol


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Where can I get Michael Kors boots authenticated?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-bag-/251606478841?hash=item3a94ea2ff9 counterfeit, right?


----------



## Paytonsmommy

acm1134 said:


> Hamiltons can have the seam down the center. A few if not all of mine do. I would have to pull them out to look lol


 
Thank you. I know mine have to be authentic one came from Michael kors store and one from macys. I just thought it was a little weird that they are different. So if a Selma has a seam they are always fake? Are other bags like that too.


----------



## poojathakkar

Hi, i have learnt quite a bit on bags by reading this forum....can someone help me authenticate these...and any advice on which one looks good????

Thanks in advance...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151368581923
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181438285163
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281380833773
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201135063529


----------



## Miss Krys

poojathakkar said:


> Hi, i have learnt quite a bit on bags by reading this forum....can someone help me authenticate these...and any advice on which one looks good????
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151368581923
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181438285163
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281380833773
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201135063529


I'm 99.9% sure that the little tote and the weston are both authentic


----------



## 001meiling

Hi ladies, can someone helps me on this? Does it worth? Thank u so much...^^

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-MICHA...d=100033&prg=10326&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=351131905307


----------



## 001meiling

And what about this one? Authentic? Worth to have? TIA

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c43dcfcaa


----------



## Miss Krys

001meiling said:


> And what about this one? Authentic? Worth to have? TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c43dcfcaa


My friend has this style of bag, only in black leather, and she absolutely loves hers.  I borrowed it once and found it to be incredibly spacious with plenty of pockets and compartments. Love that raspberry colour though!


----------



## 001meiling

Miss Krys said:


> My friend has this style of bag, only in black leather, and she absolutely loves hers.  I borrowed it once and found it to be incredibly spacious with plenty of pockets and compartments. Love that raspberry colour though!



Hi dear.. does it looks authentic? Tq


----------



## Miss Krys

The bag is authentic. I double checked an older MK webpage off of their site and compared the pictures side by side just to make sure  I'm sure that if you bought it that you would love it to pieces...Good luck!


----------



## 001meiling

Oh yeah tq my dear.....


----------



## poojathakkar

Hi can anyone tell me if any of these Sophies are authentic....Thanks lovely ppl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151372368514 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141363056135
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221512000534

Thanks Pooja


----------



## nana76

Does this MK bag exist? I bought it from a reseller in my country & I thought it is pretty. I usually do my 'homework' before purchase anything online but this one was an impulse buy! I'm familiar with MK handbags because I have a few of them, but i'm a bit curious about this one. It was claimed as ' Selma Mini Bow Messenger'. The zipper, MK logo, tag etc looks authentic. If it's not.. oh well.. my mistake for not being careful.


----------



## acm1134

nana76 said:


> View attachment 2706571
> 
> Does this MK bag exist? I bought it from a reseller in my country & I thought it is pretty. I usually do my 'homework' before purchase anything online but this one was an impulse buy! I'm familiar with MK handbags because I have a few of them, but i'm a bit curious about this one. It was claimed as ' Selma Mini Bow Messenger'. The zipper, MK logo, tag etc looks authentic. If it's not.. oh well.. my mistake for not being careful.




That's not authentic. What does the inside look like? I'm curious lol


----------



## acm1134

poojathakkar said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if any of these Sophies are authentic....Thanks lovely ppl
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151372368514
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141363056135
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221512000534
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pooja




The first two listings are using stock photos so you really can't tell but the last one looks authentic


----------



## 001meiling

nana76 said:


> View attachment 2706571
> 
> Does this MK bag exist? I bought it from a reseller in my country & I thought it is pretty. I usually do my 'homework' before purchase anything online but this one was an impulse buy! I'm familiar with MK handbags because I have a few of them, but i'm a bit curious about this one. It was claimed as ' Selma Mini Bow Messenger'. The zipper, MK logo, tag etc looks authentic. If it's not.. oh well.. my mistake for not being careful.



Hmmmm...i saw this before! I was curious about the design as i never seen it in the MK website.
This one u bought online from HuXXXa, wasn't it?


----------



## Alef

nana76 said:


> View attachment 2706571
> 
> Does this MK bag exist? ...  It was claimed as ' Selma Mini Bow Messenger' ...



Funny ...
First time I saw Selma with a bow. 

Although friends said that this kind of Selma has been seen in Asian markets - Philippines etc. 

Maybe Special Asian collection?


----------



## jozjh

If a seller on eBay has 100%  feedback, they're likely selling authentic items. I'm sure that they would not want their hard earned feedback/transactions to be destroyed by selling counterfeit. Furthermore, if you have bought a counterfeit item, you can definitely get your money back through the resolution center and have the seller reported for selling counterfeit.


----------



## jozjh

001meiling said:


> Hmmmm...i saw this before! I was curious about the design as i never seen it in the MK website.
> This one u bought online from HuXXXa, wasn't it?


I travel a lot and I've seen that in Asian countries. It's authentic. If you go to michaelkors.com, the bottom of the page would show their other sites like China. I figured that their China website would always have the latest model and some of the bags are only posted in Asian countries. I've also seen the limited edition pyramid studded hamilton in purple color. I was told that it was only released in Asia. In US, only blue, white, pink and citrus colors were released in 2012. 

Check the URL below. That design is only available in MK China. I haven't seen it in US website.

http://www.michaelkors.cn/catalog/bags/totes/jet-set-travel-medium-multifunction-tote-8918.html


----------



## Miss Krys

poojathakkar said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if any of these Sophies are authentic....Thanks lovely ppl
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151372368514
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141363056135
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221512000534
> 
> Thanks Pooja


The first two are stock photos from the MK website, so if interested have the seller post photos of the _actual _bag they're selling, but the last Sophie is authentic. I have a Sophie and love her, especially when the leather softened and started to slouch a little.


----------



## vhelya

nana76 said:


> View attachment 2706571
> 
> Does this MK bag exist? I bought it from a reseller in my country & I thought it is pretty. I usually do my 'homework' before purchase anything online but this one was an impulse buy! I'm familiar with MK handbags because I have a few of them, but i'm a bit curious about this one. It was claimed as ' Selma Mini Bow Messenger'. The zipper, MK logo, tag etc looks authentic. If it's not.. oh well.. my mistake for not being careful.







jozjh said:


> I travel a lot and I've seen that in Asian countries. It's authentic. If you go to michaelkors.com, the bottom of the page would show their other sites like China. I figured that their China website would always have the latest model and some of the bags are only posted in Asian countries. I've also seen the limited edition pyramid studded hamilton in purple color. I was told that it was only released in Asia. In US, only blue, white, pink and citrus colors were released in 2012.
> 
> Check the URL below. That design is only available in MK China. I haven't seen it in US website.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.cn/catalog/bags/totes/jet-set-travel-medium-multifunction-tote-8918.html




I'm living in Asia but never seen that design before..However, I trust it's possible that certain design may have special edition for certain countries.. But unlike the China link given by jozjh, looks like when I tried to search about mini selma bow messenger, there is no official picture posted by MK..All I found was look like fake bags.

Regardless the bag is special edition, I think to judge whether or not the bag is authentic, evaluation of the whole bags is necessary.


----------



## jozjh

vhelya said:


> I'm living in Asia but never seen that design before..However, I trust it's possible that certain design may have special edition for certain countries.. But unlike the China link given by jozjh, looks like when I tried to search about mini selma bow messenger, there is no official picture posted by MK..All I found was look like fake bags.
> 
> Regardless the bag is special edition, I think to judge whether or not the bag is authentic, evaluation of the whole bags is necessary.


hi, the bag with the bow is no longer posted on site. Sorry for the confusion, I didn't mention that it's still available on site because it was an old design. Anyway, the website/URL that I provided is not bogus and the bags are not fake... it's from michaelkors.com itself...go to the bottom of the page and click China, Japan, Korea or Brazil.... notice that when you go to the country website, you'd see michaelkors.cn (China), michaelkors.jp (Japan), etc....go to www.michaelkors.com and check it out...you'd see what I mean...MK bags are made in China, Vietnam, Indonesia and some were made in Korea

.cn is the domain for China website and .jp is the domain for Japan website hence you have michaelkors.cn and michaelkors.jp...Korea is kr and br for Brazil....go to www.michaelkors.com and yes, some designs are only available in Asia


----------



## jozjh

I provided the URL as example to show that there are MK bags that are only posted on michael Kors China Website, it's not available in Michael Kors US website.... 

Notice that it's www.michaelkors.cn (MK China website) but if you'll click "English" with US flag on top of the page, it will revert you back to michaelkors.com

Michael Kors have their official website in each country. Therefore you have .cn, .jp, kr and br....Look at the difference in their stocks

Anyway, their main page is still michaelkors.com, the site is just linked to the official website in each country. It would be easier to check in Michaelkors.com itself and click the country at the bottom of the main page


----------



## nana76

Thanks for opinions & I learn new things about dedicated websites for various countries


----------



## curlers

Hi,


First post. Long time lurker. 


Could someone authenticate this eBay Michael kors I have already purchased.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/111422095604?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you in advance


----------



## Moonbird

Hi everyone! I just received a bag today from a friend, I was told that it is a colour offered only in Asia, it was 300$ something and it is authenticate. But I'm not completely sure and it would be so great if someone could check it for me! Thanks!

Info: there is a strap for keys on the inside, all the metals say Michael Kors and are very shiny/new, all the stitches are very even, the inside is very neat and well made, the bag stands upright without anything inside, the plastic is what my friend put on to prevent scratching the MK sign, it comes in a cream silk bag with MK on it and with a light brown care book, my camera is really bad but the material has a neat criss cross pattern and I've confirmed it to be real leather

Please tell me if this is authenticate or just a really well made fake, thanks!


----------



## suheycitasworld

Moonbird said:


> Hi everyone! I just received a bag today from a friend, I was told that it is a colour offered only in Asia, it was 300$ something and it is authenticate. But I'm not completely sure and it would be so great if someone could check it for me! Thanks!
> 
> Info: there is a strap for keys on the inside, all the metals say Michael Kors and are very shiny/new, all the stitches are very even, the inside is very neat and well made, the bag stands upright without anything inside, the plastic is what my friend put on to prevent scratching the MK sign, it comes in a cream silk bag with MK on it and with a light brown care book, my camera is really bad but the material has a neat criss cross pattern and I've confirmed it to be real leather
> 
> Please tell me if this is authenticate or just a really well made fake, thanks!




I need to see pictures of all the hardware (zippers, zipper head, strap hooks, and the serial code).


----------



## Moonbird

Here's the pictures, would you mind telling me where to find the serial code? I'm a bit new with purses, sorry!


----------



## suheycitasworld

Moonbird said:


> Here's the pictures, would you mind telling me where to find the serial code? I'm a bit new with purses, sorry!




That won't be necessary I can tell this bag is not authentic. Sorry  hope you can still return it!


----------



## Moonbird

Oh dang, I'm afraid I can't since it's from a friend.. I guess I'll just have to stick with it, is it really obviously unauthentic or would it be alright to use for a couple months? Thank you so much though!


----------



## Miss Krys

Moonbird said:


> Oh dang, I'm afraid I can't since it's from a friend.. I guess I'll just have to stick with it, is it really obviously unauthentic or would it be alright to use for a couple months? Thank you so much though!


This is actually a well made counterfeit purse and could pass as genuine IMO, especially if you take the hanging charm off since the authentic Selmas don't have one. Unless someone who really knows their MK purses gets up close, and I mean in your personal space close, then you'll be fine.  If anyone asks then be honest about it and mention that its real value comes from it being a gift


----------



## coivcte

Miss Krys said:


> This is actually a well made counterfeit purse and could pass as genuine IMO, especially if you take the hanging charm off since the authentic Selmas don't have one. Unless someone who really knows their MK purses gets up close, and I mean in your personal space close, then you'll be fine.  If anyone asks then be honest about it and mention that its real value comes from it being a gift



Miss Krys, I have seen pictures of similar Selma for sell from overseas.
They are not cheap and one of my colleagues wanted to buy it.
I do own a couple of Selma and they were purchased from MK boutique in Australia.
So when I compared the pictures to my own, I was suspicious. But at the same time, those bags look so well made, I couldn't point out what was wrong.
Do you mind sending me a PM to tell me how to identify the faults in these well made counterfeit? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Miss Krys

The first thing that caught my attention on the purse above is the fact that it has a hanging MK logo charm and authentic selmas don't have one included (my favourite SA who has worked for MK several years confirmed this since I asked her about it when I purchased my first selma from the boutique here in North America a long while back). I even looked at the Chinese, Japanese, and Korean MK websites and none of those selmas had charms either which indicates that this is standard.  The only selmas that seem to have them are counterfeits and can be found on authentic looking websites such as mkbag.net (use of scamadvisor.com will show you that this is a fake and high risk website along with the its history...invaluable for any online shopping!) Another feature that caught my attention is the texture of the saffiano leather...when I compared the close up picture of the the straps and then inspected mine I found that there was a difference in the texturing (both of my selmas are consistent with each other though despite the age difference). Also it appeared that the engraving on the clasps was more shallow than that of my own.  The plastic wrap on the handles caught my attention too since MK wraps the handles of new bags in tissue paper with the logo and not plastic as shown which is common with counterfeits...but maybe the owner put it on herself so I didn't put too much weight on it.  As for the price point...MK bags are much more affordable here in North America than say in Asia so I'm not really sure how to compare on that level.  Here they average about $360 US/CDN for an authentic one while a _good_ knockoff will go for about half that and really blatant ones for around $50-80. So yes, some fakes can be quite pricy and made out of materials such as saffiano leather...the old saying goes "you get what you pay for" and my own "good bags aren't cheap and cheap bags aren't good"

With that being said there is always the possibility of me being wrong, since all I have to go off of are those pics, and if any other members of this forum have a selma like this that they bought from a MK store or off his authentic website then please let me know...it's always good to learn new things 

Hope this helps a bit , but if you still have some unanswered questions then take a peek at these webpages since I've found them to be really helpful:
https://www.facebook.com/notes/coac...o-spot-a-fake-michael-kors-mk/573929529341881
http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-spot-fake-michael-kors-handbags
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZGP37RudSs
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Your-Guide-to-Buying-a-Michael-Kors-Handbag-/10000000178722411/g.html


----------



## curlers

I purchased this Michael koru shoulder bag on eBay but am not wondering if its authentic. Any information would be appreciated.





































http://www.ebay.com/itm/111422095604?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thank you


----------



## suheycitasworld

curlers said:


> I purchased this Michael koru shoulder bag on eBay but am not wondering if its authentic. Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111422095604?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you




Not sure if it's just me but your photos are tiny. I cannot make out what bag this is much less the details needed to authenticate it.


----------



## ilysukixD

Moonbird said:


> Here's the pictures, would you mind telling me where to find the serial code? I'm a bit new with purses, sorry!



Yup this bag is definitely a fake, one clue is MK never have the charm on the selma.... Plus MK never had this color before (although I wished they will come out with a baby pink anytime soon :])
Open a dispute with the seller asap, and if the seller offers to give you full refund in exchange for returning the bag, state that it's illegal to ship counterfeit item via mail, you can either keep it or dump it out.... Hope you get your money back...


----------



## Alef

Moonbird said:


> Here's the pictures, would you mind telling me where to find the serial code? I'm a bit new with purses, sorry!



1. fake.

2. serial code should be on the side seam inside the bag - white or clear tag with "made in somewere" and two letters-four numbers (date of manufacturing) + may be white tag with ref number.

3. please give an inside photo - including lining & seams - have your bag a middle seam on the bottom of lining?


----------



## Miss Krys

curlers said:


> I purchased this Michael koru shoulder bag on eBay but am not wondering if its authentic. Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111422095604?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> Thank you


I'm personally going to say authentic based on the following reasons:
.Soft and supple leather that appears to be similar to other MK bags i.e. Camden or Ashbury
.Sturdy looking hardware with even, deep and crisp engraving(harder for counterfeiters to copy)
.Small and tidy stitching that is consistent in all of the pics(knockoffs are usually quite sloppy)
.Interior linen lining appears to be of high quality and the Michael Kors lettering has a nice sheen 
.The manufacturing code or "date code" is consistent with other bags i.e. a letter (or sometimes two) followed by four numbers that will be stitched along an interior seam.  MK does manufacture some of his bags out of Indonesia!

Hope that you enjoy your new-to-me bag!


----------



## suheycitasworld

curlers said:


> I purchased this Michael koru shoulder bag on eBay but am not wondering if its authentic. Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111422095604?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you




Can you take a photo of the zipper pull and zipper head?


----------



## Juicy99

Hi, can you help me authenticate this please? I just got it online. It is preowned  
s17.postimg.org/5yxv0nwej/photo.jpg

s17.postimg.org/r0xuf01qj/photo_1.jpg

s17.postimg.org/3rtmcqr4b/photo_2.jpg

s17.postimg.org/tyut8p9e3/photo_3.jpg

s17.postimg.org/i76xxwerv/photo_4.jpg

s17.postimg.org/z027a2guj/photo_5.jpg

s24.postimg.org/3ojex9gkx/photo_1.jpg

s24.postimg.org/n7o06mfch/photo_2.jpg
Thank you!


----------



## Alef

Juicy99 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this please? ...



More photo need, primarily - zipper pull and zipper head, inside lining with seams .


----------



## Miss Krys

Juicy99 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this please? I just got it online. It is preowned
> s17.postimg.org/5yxv0nwej/photo.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/r0xuf01qj/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/3rtmcqr4b/photo_2.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/tyut8p9e3/photo_3.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/i76xxwerv/photo_4.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/z027a2guj/photo_5.jpg
> 
> s24.postimg.org/3ojex9gkx/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s24.postimg.org/n7o06mfch/photo_2.jpg
> Thank you!


I'm fairly confident that this selma is authentic based on:
Saffiano texture appears to be consistent with other MK products 
Tidy stitching (although slightly frayed due to this being a pre-loved bag)
High quality of interior linen lining consistent with my own authentic selmas
Manufacturing or "date code"...Selmas are one of the styles that are made in Indonesia and the letter and number sequence (two letters and four numbers) is correct

Note: Even though the "E" appears to be inconsistent (almost thicker/poorly cut?)with the rest of the letters I have noticed that authentic bags straight out of a MK boutique can be defective in this area i.e. crooked or unevenly spaced...so this could be the case for this particular bag or just a trick of the light.

For me to be absolutely sure though could you please take a few pics of the following:
.A clear, steady image of the hardware engravings such as the exterior zipper pull, re-take of the name on the bag's front, feet at the bottom of the bag, etc..(counterfeiters often make mistakes in this area and this can help to determine authenticity...so the clearer the better)
.The entire interior of the bag..this should include the Michael Michael Kors leather tab, key clasp, zipper and zipper pull (once again counterfeiters often tend to be more focused on the exterior of a bag but will be sloppy on the interior)


----------



## Rozie8

Hi can someone help me to check on the authenticity of this bag?
Thanks in advance

s28.postimg.org/udc9dt1bh/image.jpg

s28.postimg.org/l34qo0fzh/image.jpg

s14.postimg.org/bjexp8fjl/image.jpg

s24.postimg.org/sqnu34v91/image.jpg

s12.postimg.org/9tte4ee6l/image.jpg

s10.postimg.org/3qj7tx3y1/image.jpg

s1.postimg.org/miqp5pwwf/image.jpg

s27.postimg.org/484ckpz43/image.jpg

s27.postimg.org/b7mzxtog3/image.jpg


----------



## Juicy99

s28.postimg.org/4wxerxcrt/photo_1.jpg

s28.postimg.org/awl5vkxk9/photo_2.jpg

s28.postimg.org/y0lmo60vd/photo_3.jpg

s28.postimg.org/6engh86w9/photo_4.jpg

s28.postimg.org/me640s2y1/photo_5.jpg

s18.postimg.org/hltbjqcbp/photo_1.jpg

s18.postimg.org/5vfe2cjj9/photo_2.jpg

Here are the pics!  Thanks so much guys, its my first michael kors. Also, upon closer inspection I realized the E is slightly thicker than the rest of the letters, thanks for pointing that out! Oh and the inside zipper says YKK on the gold bit - don't think it is very clear in the photo! 

P.S. Sorry, I can't seem to figure out how to upload pics here!


----------



## coivcte

Miss Krys said:


> The first thing that caught my attention on the purse above is the fact that it has a hanging MK logo charm and authentic selmas don't have one included (my favourite SA who has worked for MK several years confirmed this since I asked her about it when I purchased my first selma from the boutique here in North America a long while back). I even looked at the Chinese, Japanese, and Korean MK websites and none of those selmas had charms either which indicates that this is standard.  The only selmas that seem to have them are counterfeits and can be found on authentic looking websites such as mkbag.net (use of scamadvisor.com will show you that this is a fake and high risk website along with the its history...invaluable for any online shopping!) Another feature that caught my attention is the texture of the saffiano leather...when I compared the close up picture of the the straps and then inspected mine I found that there was a difference in the texturing (both of my selmas are consistent with each other though despite the age difference). Also it appeared that the engraving on the clasps was more shallow than that of my own.  The plastic wrap on the handles caught my attention too since MK wraps the handles of new bags in tissue paper with the logo and not plastic as shown which is common with counterfeits...but maybe the owner put it on herself so I didn't put too much weight on it.  As for the price point...MK bags are much more affordable here in North America than say in Asia so I'm not really sure how to compare on that level.  Here they average about $360 US/CDN for an authentic one while a _good_ knockoff will go for about half that and really blatant ones for around $50-80. So yes, some fakes can be quite pricy and made out of materials such as saffiano leather...the old saying goes "you get what you pay for" and my own "good bags aren't cheap and cheap bags aren't good"
> 
> With that being said there is always the possibility of me being wrong, since all I have to go off of are those pics, and if any other members of this forum have a selma like this that they bought from a MK store or off his authentic website then please let me know...it's always good to learn new things
> 
> Hope this helps a bit , but if you still have some unanswered questions then take a peek at these webpages since I've found them to be really helpful:
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/coac...o-spot-a-fake-michael-kors-mk/573929529341881
> http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-spot-fake-michael-kors-handbags
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZGP37RudSs
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Your-Guide-to-Buying-a-Michael-Kors-Handbag-/10000000178722411/g.html



I really appreciate that. Learning each day from people as patient and kind enough to share.
It can be risky business to shop online!


----------



## Miss Krys

Juicy99 said:


> s28.postimg.org/4wxerxcrt/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/awl5vkxk9/photo_2.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/y0lmo60vd/photo_3.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/6engh86w9/photo_4.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/me640s2y1/photo_5.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/hltbjqcbp/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/5vfe2cjj9/photo_2.jpg
> 
> Here are the pics!  Thanks so much guys, its my first michael kors. Also, upon closer inspection I realized the E is slightly thicker than the rest of the letters, thanks for pointing that out! Oh and the inside zipper says YKK on the gold bit - don't think it is very clear in the photo!
> 
> P.S. Sorry, I can't seem to figure out how to upload pics here!


Thank you for posting the new pics, from all that I have seen I'm going to say with confidence that your bag is authentic.
.Proper "date code" placement and sequencing
.Selma _is_ made in Indonesia 
.Saffiano colour and texture appear to be consistent with other authentic MK bags
.Clean, tidy interior _and_ exterior stitching (difficult for counterfeiters to reproduce)
.High quality linen lining with the correct MK circular logos (counterfeiters often use cheap, papery lining without such a beautiful sheen, crooked/incorrect logo, etc...)
.Although the "E" is different that is not exactly uncommon since new bags out of a MK boutique often seem to have this "defect"/"character"...my sophie, one of my selmas, and my mom's large weston had _slightly_ quirky lettering i.e differently cut, unevenly spaced, etc
.The hardware appears to be solid metal as evidenced by the natural wear and tear to the bag's feet (cheap and even some good counterfeits usually have coated plastic or cheap metal that would chip by now)
.Hardware has neat, even, and proper depth engraving (counterfeiters usually get this wrong)
.MK _does_ use YKK zippers on some of his bags including selma

Hope you love your beautiful new-to-me Selma bag, whoever had it before you took very good care of it!


----------



## Miss Krys

coivcte said:


> I really appreciate that. Learning each day from people as patient and kind enough to share.
> It can be risky business to shop online!


Happy to help  When shopping online and in doubt of a website and its products, even if both _look_ authentic, use scamadvisor.com to check...it always gives me a piece of mind


----------



## suheycitasworld

Juicy99 said:


> s28.postimg.org/4wxerxcrt/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/awl5vkxk9/photo_2.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/y0lmo60vd/photo_3.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/6engh86w9/photo_4.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/me640s2y1/photo_5.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/hltbjqcbp/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/5vfe2cjj9/photo_2.jpg
> 
> Here are the pics!  Thanks so much guys, its my first michael kors. Also, upon closer inspection I realized the E is slightly thicker than the rest of the letters, thanks for pointing that out! Oh and the inside zipper says YKK on the gold bit - don't think it is very clear in the photo!
> 
> P.S. Sorry, I can't seem to figure out how to upload pics here!




I know someone here just said your bag is authentic but I have a suspicion that it may not be for the following reasons:

The hardware on your bag straps is squared off... MK uses rounded off hardware around the straps including the key ring holder.

The MICHAEL KORS etchings all throughout the bag is not very deep and appears smaller than then the font on an authentic bag. On an authentic bag the etchings stand out.

The E being thicker is not an automatic sign it's authentic. Many Michael Kors bag have the letters slightly above the next one and then going back down... this prevents counterfeits.

Your main closure zipper pull appears "chipped" at the corner.

I say that this is a VERY GOOD REPLICA.


----------



## acm1134

suheycitasworld said:


> I know someone here just said your bag is authentic but I have a suspicion that it may not be for the following reasons:
> 
> The hardware on your bag straps is squared off... MK uses rounded off hardware around the straps including the key ring holder.
> 
> The MICHAEL KORS etchings all throughout the bag is not very deep and appears smaller than then the font on an authentic bag. On an authentic bag the etchings stand out.
> 
> The E being thicker is not an automatic sign it's authentic. Many Michael Kors bag have the letters slightly above the next one and then going back down... this prevents counterfeits.
> 
> Your main closure zipper pull appears "chipped" at the corner.
> 
> I say that this is a VERY GOOD REPLICA.


+1  I just compared my selma hardware to the pictures listed and I have to agree. VERY good replica


----------



## suheycitasworld

acm1134 said:


> +1  I just compared my selma hardware to the pictures listed and I have to agree. VERY good replica




Wooo  this was a tricky one! I have the mini Selma and the major giveaway was the etchings on the strap hardware... They look so faint on this Selma compared to mine.


----------



## Juicy99

s30.postimg.org/77i5gi271/photo.jpg
I haven't actually uploaded a picture of the key ring holder yet - here it is 

Here are more pictures of the straps -
s23.postimg.org/mnk4zbvh3/photo_2.jpg

s23.postimg.org/pt4qpje3b/photo_3.jpg

s23.postimg.org/djqbcmj9z/photo_4.jpg

s23.postimg.org/azuoiivpz/photo_5.jpg

I'm quite confused ATM though haha, would like to confirm that its a fake before returning it  Or if its authentic I will keep it. Thanks so much!


----------



## suheycitasworld

Juicy99 said:


> s30.postimg.org/77i5gi271/photo.jpg
> I haven't actually uploaded a picture of the key ring holder yet - here it is
> 
> Here are more pictures of the straps -
> s23.postimg.org/mnk4zbvh3/photo_2.jpg
> 
> s23.postimg.org/pt4qpje3b/photo_3.jpg
> 
> s23.postimg.org/djqbcmj9z/photo_4.jpg
> 
> s23.postimg.org/azuoiivpz/photo_5.jpg
> 
> I'm quite confused ATM though haha, would like to confirm that its a fake before returning it  Or if its authentic I will keep it. Thanks so much!




I could see the key ring strap from the picture of the inside. Just to confirm can you post a photo of the strap hardware (top view).


----------



## Juicy99

Ahh okay, I didn't notice that 
Here's a pic of the strap hardware from the top 
s1.postimg.org/qs9dz9ia3/photo_1.jpg
Thanks very much!!


----------



## suheycitasworld

Juicy99 said:


> Ahh okay, I didn't notice that
> Here's a pic of the strap hardware from the top
> s1.postimg.org/qs9dz9ia3/photo_1.jpg
> Thanks very much!!




No problem! I can say with confidence that this bag is NOT authentic. The details I mentioned previously are not noticeable until you compare a truly authentic Selma in person since details such as font size and correct hardware are easy to miss when overall the bag looks "real." This is a very good replica and a person not knowledgeable in MK bags probably won't be able to tell. As for the saffiano leather, it can be easily faked... Zara has "saffiano" bags out often. If you can still return it certainly do so and use the money towards an new authentic one or another preloved one... Just come on TPF and make sure you can have someone authenticate it before you buy


----------



## Juicy99

suheycitasworld said:


> No problem! I can say with confidence that this bag is NOT authentic. The details I mentioned previously are not noticeable until you compare a truly authentic Selma in person since details such as font size and correct hardware are easy to miss when overall the bag looks "real." This is a very good replica and a person not knowledgeable in MK bags probably won't be able to tell. As for the saffiano leather, it can be easily faked... Zara has "saffiano" bags out often. If you can still return it certainly do so and use the money towards an new authentic one or another preloved one... Just come on TPF and make sure you can have someone authenticate it before you buy



Thank you! I've just contacted the seller and she insists that it is authentic and told me to have it checked at a physical store. She also said she bought it at a US warehouse store. Should I have it authenticated at a physical store?


----------



## MirandaJane

Norwegian Girl said:


> On the other side of the bag there should be a pocket with no zipper,  like a pouch.  Three pockets in all: one large with zipper in the middle,  one small with zipper on one side, and one without zipper on the other side. The leatherstrap to hold the wallet should also have Michael Kors engraved on the HW. I have this bag in Fuchsia, is this bag Fuchsia as well?




Finally got the MK tote. Here are the pix: 







Looks real to me... What do you think?


----------



## suheycitasworld

Juicy99 said:


> Thank you! I've just contacted the seller and she insists that it is authentic and told me to have it checked at a physical store. She also said she bought it at a US warehouse store. Should I have it authenticated at a physical store?




There is no MK warehouse only outlets is that what she meant? I don't think MK authenticates but you you can try taking it to compare. You can also compare using Selma bags already authenticated in this thread.


----------



## suheycitasworld

MirandaJane said:


> Finally got the MK tote. Here are the pix:
> 
> View attachment 2709642
> View attachment 2709643
> View attachment 2709644
> View attachment 2709645
> 
> 
> Looks real to me... What do you think?




Serial code? Key ring holder hardware. MICHAEL KORS logo in the front of the bag. Can you post pictures of this?


----------



## MirandaJane

suheycitasworld said:


> Serial code? Key ring holder hardware. MICHAEL KORS logo in the front of the bag. Can you post pictures of this?




Unfortunately I don't know where to find the code. I can't find any tag in the bag. Here are the tags and mk logo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks a lot!


----------



## suheycitasworld

MirandaJane said:


> Unfortunately I don't know where to find the code. I can't find any tag in the bag. Here are the tags and mk logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709755
> View attachment 2709757
> View attachment 2709759
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!




Looks good! The tab might have fallen off... Mine came loosely stitched on and I pulled it by accident one day lol


----------



## MirandaJane

suheycitasworld said:


> Looks good! The tab might have fallen off... Mine came loosely stitched on and I pulled it by accident one day lol




Whew!!! Thanks a lot. I bought this preowned, the reason for the tag perhaps. Btw, is it true that this MK tote are being sold on 'sale' for around $200?


----------



## suheycitasworld

MirandaJane said:


> Whew!!! Thanks a lot. I bought this preowned, the reason for the tag perhaps. Btw, is it true that this MK tote are being sold on 'sale' for around $200?




Check the site it could be true. This one retails for around $300.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MirandaJane said:


> Finally got the MK tote. Here are the pix:
> 
> View attachment 2709642
> View attachment 2709643
> View attachment 2709644
> View attachment 2709645
> 
> 
> Looks real to me... What do you think?



I have the Jet Set multifunctional Tote in Fuchsia, and my bag has the MK  signature lining on all sides, including the side with pockets ( that doesn't look like yours). My tote is authentic.  Not sure about yours, but how many variations  of this model are there? Not sure about this one....


----------



## MirandaJane

suheycitasworld said:


> Check the site it could be true. This one retails for around $300.




Thanks. It's an online seller on fb. She said her goods come from US. Anyways, thanks for your help! &#128522;


----------



## MirandaJane

Norwegian Girl said:


> I have the Jet Set multifunctional Tote in Fuchsia, and my bag has the MK  signature lining on all sides, including the side with pockets ( that doesn't look like yours). My tote is authentic.  Not sure about yours, but how many variations  of this modell are there? Not sure about this one....




Yeah, I've seen the other style, like your bag. You're correct, there are other variations. I got confused at first, too. This one is the Macbook Tote. Yours is the multifunction bag. Thanks!


----------



## Rarity

Anyone? I'd be glad to know that it's authentic even if you can't tell me what the name is. 

Thanks you! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-70.html#post27171692


----------



## vhelya

Juicy99 said:


> Thank you! I've just contacted the seller and she insists that it is authentic and told me to have it checked at a physical store. She also said she bought it at a US warehouse store. Should I have it authenticated at a physical store?







suheycitasworld said:


> There is no MK warehouse only outlets is that what she meant? I don't think MK authenticates but you you can try taking it to compare. You can also compare using Selma bags already authenticated in this thread.




Unfortunately, the selma bag is fake..
I agree with suheycitasworld.

I'm not sure, if your MK store will do authentication but honestly, the bag has some mistakes on the small details. It will not be so obvious unless you look at the small details..

I can't reveal which mistakes in public as this forum may be infiltrated by the replicators and they can learn from their mistake here.

I hope you can still return the bag


----------



## jozjh

there are factory seconds out there, authentic but may have cosmetic flaws such as imperfect stitching


----------



## jozjh

suheycitasworld said:


> I know someone here just said your bag is authentic but I have a suspicion that it may not be for the following reasons:
> 
> The hardware on your bag straps is squared off... MK uses rounded off hardware around the straps including the key ring holder.
> 
> The MICHAEL KORS etchings all throughout the bag is not very deep and appears smaller than then the font on an authentic bag. On an authentic bag the etchings stand out.
> 
> The E being thicker is not an automatic sign it's authentic. Many Michael Kors bag have the letters slightly above the next one and then going back down... this prevents counterfeits.
> 
> Your main closure zipper pull appears "chipped" at the corner.
> 
> I say that this is a VERY GOOD REPLICA.


it looks like an authentic factory second


----------



## suheycitasworld

jozjh said:


> there are factory seconds out there, authentic but may have cosmetic flaws such as imperfect stitching




This is true but if the hardware (i.e. Strap hooks) is entirely different that is not just a cosmetic flaw it's a counterfeit bag.


----------



## suheycitasworld

jozjh said:


> it looks like an authentic factory second




She posted more pictures of the hardware on her straps and you could tell the hookends used where squared off not round... Even if it were a factory second this part would have authentic hardware.


----------



## suheycitasworld

Norwegian Girl said:


> I have the Jet Set multifunctional Tote in Fuchsia, and my bag has the MK  signature lining on all sides, including the side with pockets ( that doesn't look like yours). My tote is authentic.  Not sure about yours, but how many variations  of this model are there? Not sure about this one....


There are two multifunctional totes... The medium one and then the larger one for a laptop. I believe one of these models comes with the lining all throughout and one of them does not. The older tote comes with no multifunctional details and no lining at all.


----------



## ley2

Juicy99 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this please? I just got it online. It is preowned
> s17.postimg.org/5yxv0nwej/photo.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/r0xuf01qj/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/3rtmcqr4b/photo_2.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/tyut8p9e3/photo_3.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/i76xxwerv/photo_4.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/z027a2guj/photo_5.jpg
> 
> s24.postimg.org/3ojex9gkx/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s24.postimg.org/n7o06mfch/photo_2.jpg
> Thank you!



Hello.. i ever seen similar bag in navy medium (my friend bought it from reseller), and if i am not wrong these are past season bags. Belongs to those closeout or overstock item. What i understand it is authentic but not first grade boutique bag. Hence, sold at much cheaper price. How much did you buy for? Did you ask the owner to tell you which US warehouse is this? Once you get hold of it, you could try calling to find out if it is authentic )


----------



## vhelya

ley2 said:


> Hello.. i ever seen similar bag in navy medium (my friend bought it from reseller), and if i am not wrong these are past season bags. Belongs to those closeout or overstock item. What i understand it is authentic but not first grade boutique bag. Hence, sold at much cheaper price. How much did you buy for? Did you ask the owner to tell you which US warehouse is this? Once you get hold of it, you could try calling to find out if it is authentic )




Sorry, I do not agree with that.
Do u know that selma is exclusively boutique design? Thus in MK outlet, you will hardly find selma bags?

I understand that some brands may sell their overstock products but it definitely not the design which is exclusively meant for boutique.

Furthermore, yes overstocks may have some defects but not mistakes..The things considered as defects can be crooked placement of logo, some bad stitching (but not all) while things considered as mistakes are wrong shape of zip, wrong strap, etc..

Most replicators will use that kind of reason to scam the buyers. They will say that it's not meant to sell for boutique because of imperfection, etc thus it's cheaper..
But in fact, they just want to hide the fact that how good the replicas, they will never be the same with authentic


----------



## jozjh

I've never seen a fake MK that is close to the real thing unless it's a factory second, they can never copy the craft on MK logo. Both the hanging logo charm and the Michael Kors emblem on the bags are intricately crafted . The other clue is the zipper, most MK bags use YKK zippers but not all. I noticed that the YKK zippers are used in their more expensive bags while non-branded zippers are used for their cheaper bags.


----------



## suheycitasworld

jozjh said:


> I've never seen a fake MK that is close to the real thing unless it's a factory second, they can never copy the craft on MK logo. Both the hanging logo charm and the Michael Kors emblem on the bags are intricately crafted . The other clue is the zipper, most MK bags use YKK zippers but not all. I noticed that the YKK zippers are used in their more expensive bags while non-branded zippers are used for their cheaper bags.




This whole thread has previous fakes just like that one... eBay is filled with these fakes as are the counterfeit MK websites. She can compare the bag in the store in order to tell the difference because those details are really noticeable when you stand it next to an authentic one. I have never seen a factory second with entirely different hardware... That makes it an entirely different bag. Bags with acceptable blemishes can be sold at outlets but I highly doubt that there would be this much defects in an outlet bag.


----------



## jozjh

MirandaJane said:


> Whew!!! Thanks a lot. I bought this preowned, the reason for the tag perhaps. Btw, is it true that this MK tote are being sold on 'sale' for around $200?


In Seattle, the scarf tote was on sale for only $180. It was sold out too fast! I could have bought it the first time I saw it. When I finally decided to get one, they're gone! LOL


----------



## 4godonly

Please authenticate my MK Hamilton
(how do I upload pics?)


----------



## suheycitasworld

4godonly said:


> Please authenticate my MK Hamilton
> (how do I upload pics?)




If you download the purse forum app from the iTunes Store it's much easier to upload photos.


----------



## Juicy99

I contacted the seller again and was told it is a rejected stock/factory second and was bought from the outlet which is why it has defects. She could've been lying about that, I don't know. I got it for about $190. I managed to return it though as she did not tell me it was from the outlet and that it has defects. I'm happy I was able to get my money back, thank you for all the help  Definitely still want a selma though so will keep looking for one


----------



## nicolesiow

Hi, is this website selling authentic Michael Kors? http://www.krissufashion.biz/designer-handbag/Michael-Kors-Handbags I'm looking to buy a bag from them if they're authentic. Thank you.


----------



## vhelya

Juicy99 said:


> I contacted the seller again and was told it is a rejected stock/factory second and was bought from the outlet which is why it has defects. She could've been lying about that, I don't know. I got it for about $190. I managed to return it though as she did not tell me it was from the outlet and that it has defects. I'm happy I was able to get my money back, thank you for all the help  Definitely still want a selma though so will keep looking for one




Great


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, is this website selling authentic Michael Kors? http://www.krissufashion.biz/designer-handbag/Michael-Kors-Handbags I'm looking to buy a bag from them if they're authentic. Thank you.




I can tell that it's definitely fake..


----------



## 4godonly

suheycitasworld said:


> If you download the purse forum app from the iTunes Store it's much easier to upload photos.


 

Thank you so much.  I will try that!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

Finally got my refund. It was a hassle and she never refunded the return shipping, but I'm happy just to have my money back at this point. Never again...


----------



## suheycitasworld

ElephanyGirl said:


> Finally got my refund. It was a hassle and she never refunded the return shipping, but I'm happy just to have my money back at this point. Never again...




Good! I'm glad you were able to get that refund back. If you used PayPal you can call them and see what they can do about the return shipping cost.


----------



## nicolesiow

vhelya said:


> I can tell that it's definitely fake..



Thanks , their replicas look so good...between their price is not cheap as US342.58 for large selma satchel since the original is US358.00.


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> Thanks , their replicas look so good...between their price is not cheap as US342.58 for large selma satchel since the original is US358.00.




You're welcome 

The selma bags from the web are all off shape in my eyes..Those are not the highest grade replicas


----------



## nicolesiow

vhelya said:


> You're welcome
> 
> The selma bags from the web are all off shape in my eyes..Those are not the highest grade replicas



Could you please suggest me a website to buy an authentic michael kors online ?


----------



## vhelya

ElephanyGirl said:


> Finally got my refund. It was a hassle and she never refunded the return shipping, but I'm happy just to have my money back at this point. Never again...




Oh dear, not sure if you can claim it via ebay or Paypal.
In the first place, the seller should not sell a replica, it's against ebay policy.
I think you can report the seller to ebay if she insist not to pay you the returned shipping fee.

It's not your fault since she should not sell replica and told you as authentic.


----------



## 4godonly

Please authenticate this MK Hamilton Tote I got off eBay


----------



## suheycitasworld

4godonly said:


> Please authenticate this MK Hamilton Tote I got off eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2711156
> View attachment 2711162
> View attachment 2711163
> View attachment 2711165
> View attachment 2711167
> View attachment 2711169
> View attachment 2711170




Looks good!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

suheycitasworld said:


> Good! I'm glad you were able to get that refund back. If you used PayPal you can call them and see what they can do about the return shipping cost.



it was only $6 and change, so I'm happy to put the issue to rest at this point. However... I see that she just RELISTED the bag! -_- I'm torn about whether to leave negative feedback or just let it go.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ElephanyGirl said:


> it was only $6 and change, so I'm happy to put the issue to rest at this point. However... I see that she just RELISTED the bag! -_- I'm torn about whether to leave negative feedback or just let it go.



Leave feedback to warn others!


----------



## Cimarron

Could anyone authenticate this Michael Kors "Hamilton" Mini bag? It is 7 inches high. Any info would be very appreciated.  Let me know if I need to provide anything else.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Do you have photos of the hardware? Also the lining with the big logos seem a little off. ..perhaps an older version?


----------



## Cimarron

Norwegian Girl said:


> Do you have photos of the hardware? Also the lining with the big logos seem a little off. ..perhaps an older version?



Which hardware, the straps? I don't have the long strap or the logo hang tag from the front.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Cimarron said:


> Which hardware, the straps? I don't have the long strap or the logo hang tag from the front.



I ment the side of the hook used to secure keys or wallet. It should have the engraved "Michael  Kors" on the side. Is there a serialnumber tag in the lining somewhere?  Not all bags have that if they are an older version.


----------



## Cimarron

Norwegian Girl said:


> I ment the side of the hook used to secure keys or wallet. It should have the engraved "Michael  Kors" on the side. Is there a serialnumber tag in the lining somewhere?  Not all bags have that if they are an older version.



Here's the key/wallet hook, it doesn't say MK at all. Also here's the back of the strap, if that does anything. There are no tags inside whatsoever, just the leather Michael tag.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I think this might not be authentic. Not completly sure due to the lining inside. I know the other ladies here will give you a more definate answer.

I always thought that the pattern of the MK bags were smaller logos, more even looking. Like this:


----------



## Daphne44

Hi, can you guys help me to authenticate this Michael Kors Selma. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Daphne44 said:


> Hi, can you guys help me to authenticate this Michael Kors Selma. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2711870
> 
> View attachment 2711875
> 
> View attachment 2711876
> View attachment 2711877
> 
> View attachment 2711878
> 
> View attachment 2711880
> View attachment 2711886



Looks good


----------



## suheycitasworld

Cimarron said:


> Could anyone authenticate this Michael Kors "Hamilton" Mini bag? It is 7 inches high. Any info would be very appreciated.  Let me know if I need to provide anything else.




The mini came out not to long ago so the lining should be different. There is no MK on an a key ring strap for any authentic Michael Kors bag that information is wrong. I believe this is a fake.


----------



## suheycitasworld

Daphne44 said:


> Hi, can you guys help me to authenticate this Michael Kors Selma. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2711870
> 
> View attachment 2711875
> 
> View attachment 2711876
> View attachment 2711877
> 
> View attachment 2711878
> 
> View attachment 2711880
> View attachment 2711886




Can you post a top view of your straps laying down?


----------



## AMLoveBags

Can someone authenticate this MK Bag for me please?  Got a great deal, and it looks ok, except for the zippers.  They don't have the YKK on them.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Daphne44

suheycitasworld said:


> Can you post a top view of your straps laying down?





Here it's is the strap


----------



## suheycitasworld

Daphne44 said:


> Here it's is the strap
> View attachment 2712119




The hardware on the strap doesn't match an authentic bag to me.


----------



## suheycitasworld

AMLoveBags said:


> Can someone authenticate this MK Bag for me please?  Got a great deal, and it looks ok, except for the zippers.  They don't have the YKK on them.  Much appreciated.




Looks good but just to be sure can you provide pictures of the hardware on the key ring holder strap and the main strap hardware.


----------



## AMLoveBags

Here's the strap and key ring holder.  Thank you so much!


----------



## suheycitasworld

AMLoveBags said:


> Here's the strap and key ring holder.  Thank you so much!




The color of this bag is gray? What color is the zipper is it gray also or more if a white?


----------



## AMLoveBags

It's pearl grey.  The fabric where the zippers are is the same color as the bag.  They look white in the picture for some reason, but they are gray and match the bag.


----------



## suheycitasworld

AMLoveBags said:


> It's pearl grey.  The fabric where the zippers are is the same color as the bag.  They look white in the picture for some reason, but they are gray and match the bag.




Ok... This bag is a little tricky for me so I don't want to guarantee it's authentic. I'd ask Vhelya who also authenticates on this thread for a second opinion.


----------



## Cimarron

suheycitasworld said:


> The mini came out not to long ago so the lining should be different. There is no MK on an a key ring strap for any authentic Michael Kors bag that information is wrong. I believe this is a fake.


Another concern I have is the lock on the front. All the minis I see have the lock right in the center, but mine moves around like the regular large ones


----------



## suheycitasworld

Cimarron said:


> Another concern I have is the lock on the front. All the minis I see have the lock right in the center, but mine moves around like the regular large ones




Yeah the bag looks funky lol


----------



## Cimarron

suheycitasworld said:


> Yeah the bag looks funky lol


Good thing I only paid $3. Lol, worth a shot.


----------



## suheycitasworld

Cimarron said:


> Good thing I only paid $3. Lol, worth a shot.




Lmao OMG!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello,  Saw this on ebay and have never seen a striped interior? Does MK have this on any of their bags??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111428171573&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello,  Saw this on ebay and have never seen a striped interior? Does MK have this on any of their bags??
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111428171573&fromMakeTrack=true




100% fake!


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> I really appreciate that. Learning each day from people as patient and kind enough to share.
> It can be risky business to shop online!


Hello, I know this discussion is over with, but I would like to point out, that many ladies buy an extra hanging MK Charm and add it to their bag. So if the bag typically does not come with one, it would not mean it is a fake, based on a hanging charm or key / fob alone.

 I know you came to your conclusions based on other reasons, just wanted to point that out. Also many ladies take charms off of one bag and place it on another. So often , when buying a 'preloved' bag, MK hanging charms are the least of what determines authenticity. Not that I am any expert, but I do know ladies that do this, including my sister. Many can even have a fake charm on them, but the bag is still authentic, I believe these hanging charms can be purchased or replaced directly from Michael Kors.  Just my two cents. Have a great weekend!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> 100% fake!


I thought so, thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> 100% fake!


Please help me report it. I am so sick of these fraudsters!


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello, I know this discussion is over with, but I would like to point out, that many ladies buy an extra hanging MK Charm and add it to their bag. So if the bag typically does not come with one, it would not mean it is a fake, based on a hanging charm or key / fob alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you came to your conclusions based on other reasons, just wanted to point that out. Also many ladies take charms off of one bag and place it on another. So often , when buying a 'preloved' bag, MK hanging charms are the least of what determines authenticity. Not that I am any expert, but I do know ladies that do this, including my sister. Many can even have a fake charm on them, but the bag is still authentic, I believe these hanging charms can be purchased or replaced directly from Michael Kors.  Just my two cents. Have a great weekend!




I haven't seen bag charms sold at MK. While it's true you can interchange the removable tags between bags they might look funny bc some charms come with straps that match the bag material (i.e. Saffiano key charm on the Hamilton). When it comes to authenticating it would be much harder and troublesome if someone came to me for authentication and their bag had an incorrect charm. It draws suspicion. If a charm is missing however I can't rule it as automatically counterfeit bc the charm could have been lost (lots of MK bags sold at Marshall's don't have a charm).


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> I haven't seen bag charms sold at MK. While it's true you can interchange the removable tags between bags they might look funny bc some charms come with straps that match the bag material (i.e. Saffiano key charm on the Hamilton). When it comes to authenticating it would be much harder and troublesome if someone came to me for authentication and their bag had an incorrect charm. It draws suspicion. If a charm is missing however I can't rule it as automatically counterfeit bc the charm could have been lost (lots of MK bags sold at Marshall's don't have a charm).


Understandable it would be a red flag. I have even seen them sold on ebay. Are they all fake? They ar pretty pricey if they are. And where are they getting them if not from Michael Kors? They can't be all fake, Here is one right here and this is one of the cheaper ones!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3a93e00163


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Understandable it would be a red flag. I have even seen them sold on ebay. Are they all fake? They ar pretty pricey if they are. And where are they getting them if not from Michael Kors? They can't be all fake, Here is one right here and this is one of the cheaper ones!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3a93e00163




I think these are key fobs not necessarily bag charms. Authentic MK bags come with attached charms (Jet Set Tote) or the Loop around Charms (Hamilton). In this case you would be able to tell if you pay close attention to the hardware details.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> I think these are key fobs not necessarily bag charms. Authentic MK bags come with attached charms (Jet Set Tote) or the Loop around Charms (Hamilton). In this case you would be able to tell if you pay close attention to the hardware details.


So you are saying you could tell if they are added or not. I getchya. Have a good night and thanks.


----------



## AMLoveBags

suheycitasworld, do you mind telling me what has you not so sure about it?


----------



## Juicy99

What about : https://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=3298613&hl=
Thanks!


----------



## ley2

Juicy99 said:


> What about : https://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=3298613&hl=
> Thanks!



Since its her sister's bday gift, you could ask for receipt?


----------



## suheycitasworld

AMLoveBags said:


> suheycitasworld, do you mind telling me what has you not so sure about it?




Can you PM message me and I'll explain to you


----------



## suheycitasworld

Juicy99 said:


> What about : https://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=3298613&hl=
> Thanks!




There's no way to possibly tell from these pictures. You need more pictures of the hardware (main zipper head, strap hooks, bottom "feet"). The inner pocket looks really funny, it's overlapping with extra material. The gold hard ware on the inner zipper and key ring looks really cheap. Also original MK packaging never comes with bubble wrap, they use tissue paper.


----------



## Alef

nicolesiow said:


> Could you please suggest me a website to buy an authentic michael kors online ?



for example:
6pm/zappos, eBags. 
macys, saksfifthavenue, lordandtaylor, nordstrom etc


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> So you are saying you could tell if they are added or not. I getchya. Have a good night and thanks.



Exactly  you can always google the bag if you're not sure about the charm or certain details and compare. I highly suggest this method if you're ever not sure about something for quick reference but it should never be the sole basis for authentication if you're not familiar with the brand.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> 100% fake!


Uhg,  before I contacted you to see if that bag was authentic, I had emailed the seller and asked her where she bought the bag , because I had never seen an MK with a striped interior before.

Then I came here and you verified my suspicions. I did report the listing and it is still up and too many unsuspecting buyers are bidding on it. Why doesn't ebay take these listings down when they are reported?? 
Today she replied to my email and here is what she said. Can you believe this?? 


"the buyer that is interested is aware that it's not authentic. as it's not stated in the title of the listing. do you not have a life? you must have a lot of time on your hands" .

- blueeyes0501

She is so full of it, because what if someone outbids whoever is winning now? No where in the listing does it indicate the bag is fake. I did call ebay and had them look at the email she sent, admitting the bag is fake. Why do I have a terrible feeling that they will not take the listing down, even though they saw this admit-ion in the email. Ebay is not a safe environment for buyers, sad to say. So grateful for forums like this that help protect us. Too bad others aren't aware, and are getting ripped off everyday. Thanks for all that you ladies do. Can't tell you how much it is appreciated.

Here is the link again to the listing in case you don't remember.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111428171573&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Uhg,  before I contacted you to see if that bag was authentic, I had emailed the seller and asked her where she bought the bag , because I had never seen an MK with a striped interior before.
> 
> Then I came here and you verified my suspicions. I did report the listing and it is still up and too many unsuspecting buyers are bidding on it. Why doesn't ebay take these listings down when they are reported??
> Today she replied to my email and here is what she said. Can you believe this??
> 
> 
> "the buyer that is interested is aware that it's not authentic. as it's not stated in the title of the listing. do you not have a life? you must have a lot of time on your hands" .
> 
> - blueeyes0501
> 
> She is so full of it, because what if someone outbids whoever is winning now? No where in the listing does it indicate the bag is fake. I did call ebay and had them look at the email she sent, admitting the bag is fake. Why do I have a terrible feeling that they will not take the listing down, even though they saw this admit-ion in the email. Ebay is not a safe environment for buyers, sad to say. So grateful for forums like this that help protect us. Too bad others aren't aware, and are getting ripped off everyday. Thanks for all that you ladies do. Can't tell you how much it is appreciated.
> 
> Here is the link again to the listing in case you don't remember.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111428171573&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




That's ridiculous. It's not a Michael Kors bag if it is fake point blank period. I reported it. I'm glad you didn't have to purchase it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> That's ridiculous. It's not a Michael Kors bag if it is fake point blank period. I reported it. I'm glad you didn't have to purchase it.


Thank you and thank goodness it was taken down! One down a too many more to go! I just could not believe that response. Some people have no clue. Thanks again!


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you and thank goodness it was taken down! One down a too many more to go! I just could not believe that response. Some people have no clue. Thanks again!




Yeah that was pretty harsh especially since she's trying to sell the bag even though it's fake she could have responded a little nicer. Hopefully eBay suspends her account.


----------



## nicolesiow

Alef said:


> for example:
> 6pm/zappos, eBags.
> macys, saksfifthavenue, lordandtaylor, nordstrom etc



Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> Yeah that was pretty harsh especially since she's trying to sell the bag even though it's fake she could have responded a little nicer. Hopefully eBay suspends her account.


I have been loving these Michael Kors Bags! I was a long time Coach fan until I discovered MK! They have so many more beautiful styles to choose from and I just love all the compartments! Coach is really going down the tubes lately. The best thing they have going on now, as far as popularity.is those Poppy bags, and frankly, they are kind of cheap and cheesy looking! lol! MK is AWESOME, and thanks for all of your help getting me to know the product better. So many fakes in both brands, it is ridiculous!


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> I have been loving these Michael Kors Bags! I was a long time Coach fan until I discovered MK! They have so many more beautiful styles to choose from and I just love all the compartments! Coach is really going down the tubes lately. The best thing they have going on now, as far as popularity.is those Poppy bags, and frankly, they are kind of cheap and cheesy looking! lol! MK is AWESOME, and thanks for all of your help getting me to know the product better. So many fakes in both brands, it is ridiculous!




Anytime doll!


----------



## Ldc9687

Is this one real http://lexington.craigslist.org/clo/4612770635.html


----------



## suheycitasworld

Ldc9687 said:


> Is this one real http://lexington.craigslist.org/clo/4612770635.html




Complete fake!


----------



## CinthiaZ

This looks like another one! I'd say the back zipper pocket doesn't belong there and the interior, plus measurements are incorrect, right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mk-Bags-/161387348517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25936f8225


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> This looks like another one! I'd say the back zipper pocket doesn't belong there and the interior, plus measurements are incorrect, right?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mk-Bags-/161387348517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25936f8225




Very fake!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> Very fake!


OMG! Wait till you see this! Check out the buy it now price on all 57 of them! Brand new from China?  Wow!

http://http://www.ebay.com/sch/littlewhite120/m.html?item=271569020526&hash=item3f3ac6666e&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! Wait till you see this! Check out the buy it now price on all 57 of them! Brand new from China?  Wow!
> 
> http://http://www.ebay.com/sch/littlewhite120/m.html?item=271569020526&hash=item3f3ac6666e&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562



He just took out the MK name and changed it to 'handmade' Someone must have told him he could not list them as MK., so never mind. He covered his butt!

This one is still listed as MK, so he is reeling us in and then having us look at his fakes that look just like MK. What a crook! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-3-grey-/271569020526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3ac6666e


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! Wait till you see this! Check out the buy it now price on all 57 of them! Brand new from China?  Wow!
> 
> http://http://www.ebay.com/sch/litt..._CSA_WH_Handbags&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562




The link isn't working for me but I'm sure they can't be authentic.


----------



## Juicy99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
What about these? Thanks so much and sorry for all the links!


----------



## annika623

Hi  Now it`s my turn to ask for help. I have one MK bag and I want to know if it is real or not. The bag looks very good and it has good quality. It`s very beautibul. I`ve seen many fake ones but this one looks real, although I believe it`s not.. 
I`ve added the photos in my album MK http://album.ee/album/591037/50346059


Thank You for Your help and answers.


----------



## acm1134

annika623 said:


> Hi  Now it`s my turn to ask for help. I have one MK bag and I want to know if it is real or not. The bag looks very good and it has good quality. It`s very beautibul. I`ve seen many fake ones but this one looks real, although I believe it`s not..
> I`ve added the photos in my album MK http://album.ee/album/591037/50346059
> 
> 
> Thank You for Your help and answers.




Not authentic


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> The link isn't working for me but I'm sure they can't be authentic.


You're right and ebay took them down. 57 of them listed NWT for 68.00!


----------



## missaimeec

Hi, im absolutely in love with this bag but really paranoid about buying a fake, can anyone check it out and give me their opinion please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301266032134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jazzyj1021

missaimeec said:


> Hi, im absolutely in love with this bag but really paranoid about buying a fake, can anyone check it out and give me their opinion please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301266032134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




It's a fake. Sorry love!


----------



## suheycitasworld

missaimeec said:


> Hi, im absolutely in love with this bag but really paranoid about buying a fake, can anyone check it out and give me their opinion please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301266032134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




100% fake


----------



## missaimeec

Thanks i had a feeling but was hoping I would be wrong!


----------



## suheycitasworld

Juicy99 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> What about these? Thanks so much and sorry for all the links!


The bag in the first link you provided is AUTHENTIC. There are not sufficient pictures in the second link to determine the bag's authenticity.


----------



## CinthiaZ

How does this Gansevoort look? Authentic? I noticed there is another version of the signature Gansevoort that doesn't have the circles around the MK logo. Did they make both types?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/498-MICHAEL...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item565e6628ee


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> How does this Gansevoort look? Authentic? I noticed there is another version of the signature Gansevoort that doesn't have the circles around the MK logo. Did they make both types?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/498-MICHAEL...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item565e6628ee


There is no way to tell without pictures of the inside or upclose hardware details.


----------



## Cls28

Can anyone authenticate this hamilton based on the he pictures  in the listing?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-KOR...448?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d223fdce0


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> There is no way to tell without pictures of the inside or upclose hardware details.


Did they make that signature design on the outside?


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> There is no way to tell without pictures of the inside or upclose hardware details.


Also, there are pics of the interior and more pics. You have to hit the arrow to move them forward. Thanks for you time!


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Also, there are pics of the interior and more pics. You have to hit the arrow to move them forward. Thanks for you time!




I'd need to see the serial # tag and the close ups of the Michael Kors engraving on the hardware as well as the bag strap hardware up close and zipper head. This bag as a lot going on design wise so there's more details that need to be looked at before confirming authenticity.


----------



## suheycitasworld

Cls28 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this hamilton based on the he pictures  in the listing?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-KOR...448?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d223fdce0




No. You need better photos of the lining, pockets, serial code, hardware including: zipper heads, key ring strap hook, key charm, and lock.


----------



## Cls28

suheycitasworld said:


> No. You need better photos of the lining, pockets, serial code, hardware including: zipper heads, key ring strap hook, key charm, and lock.


Okay, thanks so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> I'd need to see the serial # tag and the close ups of the Michael Kors engraving on the hardware as well as the bag strap hardware up close and zipper head. This bag as a lot going on design wise so there's more details that need to be looked at before confirming authenticity.


OK, thanks for checking it out.


----------



## suheycitasworld

Cls28 said:


> Okay, thanks so much!




No problem


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, thanks for checking it out.




Anytime


----------



## CinthiaZ

Is this a fake MK Dust bag cover??


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nice profile pic by the way! Is that you??


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Is this a fake MK Dust bag cover??




Yes. I have never seen this.


----------



## missaimeec

Anyone ever bought from http://www.neimanmarcus.com ? 
Are the bags legit?


----------



## suheycitasworld

missaimeec said:


> Anyone ever bought from http://www.neimanmarcus.com ?
> 
> Are the bags legit?




This is a chain department store. They do not sell fakes they buy straight from the designers.


----------



## missaimeec

suheycitasworld said:


> This is a chain department store. They do not sell fakes they buy straight from the designers.


thanks hun I'm from australia so wasn't sure if it was a big store


----------



## suheycitasworld

missaimeec said:


> thanks hun I'm from australia so wasn't sure if it was a big store




No problem. Not sure if you've heard of Bloomingdales or Macy's here in the US but Neiman Marcus is like the same thing and a bit more on the luxury end.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Testing...I put a new photo of myself ( in my dreams! lol!)

Hmmm..it didn't work, bear with me, I have to do more testing.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Testing...I put a new photo of myself ( in my dreams! lol!)
> 
> Hmmm..it didn't work, bear with me, I have to do more testing.


Can you see me now?


----------



## ley2

A seller posted MK Selma bags with MK charms.. A potential buyer questioned her what on earth Selma comes with MK charm.. she simply replied that Selma doesnt come with charm, but Satchel does. And she added that her bags are clearance past season items.. 
Oh dear.. I think she clearly doesnt know her stuff well.


----------



## acm1134

CinthiaZ said:


> Is this a fake MK Dust bag cover??




Yes I believe it is authentic. This is an older style though back when mk had that logo on their bags


----------



## nooomi

Hello, does this seem genuine? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181491867309


----------



## suheycitasworld

nooomi said:


> Hello, does this seem genuine?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181491867309


Not sure if I am the only one but your link didn't work for me.


----------



## nooomi

suheycitasworld said:


> Not sure if I am the only one but your link didn't work for me.



hmm..what about this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sty-Bag-/181491867309?clk_rvr_id=679301089769


----------



## suheycitasworld

nooomi said:


> hmm..what about this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sty-Bag-/181491867309?clk_rvr_id=679301089769




Authentic  I have this exact same bag!


----------



## nooomi

suheycitasworld said:


> Authentic  I have this exact same bag!



Thank you! I love the bag and I have been trying to find it for some time...


----------



## nicolesiow

suheycitasworld said:


> Authentic  I have this exact same bag!



Hi, just want to be sure if there is a seam running on the base is normal?


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, just want to be sure if there is a seam running on the base is normal?




Do you have a picture?


----------



## nicolesiow

suheycitasworld said:


> Do you have a picture?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sty-Bag-/181491867309?clk_rvr_id=679301089769

Picture no. 4


----------



## Hivona

Hello! This is my first time posting in MK forums.  I did not see a specific format for authentication requests.  I am watching two different eBay auctions for a navy Jet Set Large Travel Satchel.  If someone could take a moment to confidently vouch that they are authentic.  I believe so since I have seen this bag in Macy's before but just wanted another opinion because I've never bought a bag from eBay.  Thank you so much for your time!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380961458148?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



http://www.ebay.com/itm/191278595311?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vhelya

nooomi said:


> hmm..what about this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sty-Bag-/181491867309?clk_rvr_id=679301089769







nicolesiow said:


> Hi, just want to be sure if there is a seam running on the base is normal?




Trust it's not normal and the bag is actually a fake bag..
Unfortunately, the medium selma messenger bag is much easier to be faked..Need to be extra careful to see the details


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sty-Bag-/181491867309?clk_rvr_id=679301089769
> 
> Picture no. 4


My bag does not have this seam but this bag could have a factory defect. This is the small Selma bag not the medium. All the hardware seems to be matching an authentic Selma. If you are worried about this defect do not purchase it or get authenticated by an official authenticating service company.


----------



## suheycitasworld

Hivona said:


> Hello! This is my first time posting in MK forums.  I did not see a specific format for authentication requests.  I am watching two different eBay auctions for a navy Jet Set Large Travel Satchel.  If someone could take a moment to confidently vouch that they are authentic.  I believe so since I have seen this bag in Macy's before but just wanted another opinion because I've never bought a bag from eBay.  Thank you so much for your time!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380961458148?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191278595311?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


There is no way to tell with all the tissue paper covering the hardware. Authentic MK bags do come wrapped in tissue paper but this could also be a tactic used to cover the counterfeit hardware on a fake bag in order to sell on eBay. Ask the seller for more photos of all the hardware without the tissue paper.


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sty-Bag-/181491867309?clk_rvr_id=679301089769
> 
> Picture no. 4







suheycitasworld said:


> My bag does not have this seam but this bag could have a factory defect. This is the small Selma bag not the medium. All the hardware seems to be matching an authentic Selma. If you are worried about this defect do not purchase it or get authenticated by an official authenticating service company.




I have different opinion as the seam is a mistake and not a defect from what I can see..
Although all the hardwares looks fine, I won't tolerate any single mistake..
Defect is different thing from mistake. 

The authentic bag can have some defects such as bad stitching in some parts, scratch, crooked logo etc but I don't think a mistake can be found in authentic bag..And the wrong seam in the middle of the bag is considered as a mistake in my opinion..

Instead of small selma, I know there are 3 sizes of selma messengers which are mini, medium, and large..

I know that the bag in ebay link given isn't medium satchel but medium messenger by looking at the size of the bag posted by the seller..
Medium messenger is different and it's smaller than medium satchel.

But of course it's up to the buyer if they want to go to the professional authenticator and pay fee..


----------



## nicolesiow

suheycitasworld said:


> Authentic  I have this exact same bag!





suheycitasworld said:


> My bag does not have this seam but this bag could have a factory defect. This is the small Selma bag not the medium. All the hardware seems to be matching an authentic Selma. If you are worried about this defect do not purchase it or get authenticated by an official authenticating service company.



Hi, I'm not planning to buy but I saw a post between you and noomi, you just claim that this bag is authentic, so I ask for some opinion .Just for learn something


----------



## nicolesiow

vhelya said:


> I have different opinion as the seam is a mistake and not a defect from what I can see..
> Although all the hardwares looks fine, I won't tolerate any single mistake..
> Defect is different thing from mistake.
> 
> The authentic bag can have some defects such as bad stitching in some parts, scratch, crooked logo etc but I don't think a mistake can be found in authentic bag..And the wrong seam in the middle of the bag is considered as a mistake in my opinion..
> 
> Instead of small selma, I know there are 3 sizes of selma messengers which are mini, medium, and large..
> 
> I know that the bag in ebay link given isn't medium satchel but medium messenger by looking at the size of the bag posted by the seller..
> Medium messenger is different and it's smaller than medium satchel.
> 
> But of course it's up to the buyer if they want to go to the professional authenticator and pay fee..



I do have same opinion as you.


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, I'm not planning to buy but I saw a post between you and noomi, you just claim that this bag is authentic, so I ask for some opinion .Just for learn something


No worries  this whole site is about offering opinions so there are no harsh feelings on this end when TPF users have different opinions than mine I respect that.


----------



## Cimarron

So, I have this Layton Small Messenger in the yellow "marigold" color, and the only place I can find it online is this "KL Premium Outlet." http://www.klpremiumoutlet.com/2010/05/michael-michael-kors-layton-small.html

Is this stuff authentic? Did the Layton Small Messenger ever come in a mustard yellow color direct from MK?


----------



## nicolesiow

suheycitasworld said:


> No worries  this whole site is about offering opinions so there are no harsh feelings on this end when TPF users have different opinions than mine I respect that.


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


>




Not sure what you replied lol


----------



## nicolesiow

suheycitasworld said:


> Not sure what you replied lol



Agreed with you.


----------



## Miss Krys

I do know that MK offered a colour called "Marigold" for a few of his bags including the Layton a long while back but unfortunately I can't say as to whether or not this website sells authentic bags as I've never heard of them, but IMO I have my suspicions that they should be treated with caution.  I'm normally a skittish online shopper and verify websites through _scamadvisor.com_ which will tell me the "risk" factor, website's country of origin, activity levels, website's age, etc... so when I checked this klpremiumoutlet.com I found that it has only been active for a little over 2 years while the page you had linked has been dated since 2010...makes me wonder


----------



## Juicy99

Here's another bag :
s14.postimg.org/s2ey27bbh/photo_1.jpg

s14.postimg.org/cpqlufmrx/photo_2.jpg

s14.postimg.org/tozk9oxzh/photo_3.jpg

s14.postimg.org/sp99dzitp/photo_4.jpg

s14.postimg.org/9lkjbdvd9/photo_5.jpg
s11.postimg.org/8zfj34ua7/photo_1.jpg

s11.postimg.org/ggoqicjtb/photo_2.jpg
Thanks!!


----------



## suheycitasworld

Juicy99 said:


> Here's another bag :
> s14.postimg.org/s2ey27bbh/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s14.postimg.org/cpqlufmrx/photo_2.jpg
> 
> s14.postimg.org/tozk9oxzh/photo_3.jpg
> 
> s14.postimg.org/sp99dzitp/photo_4.jpg
> 
> s14.postimg.org/9lkjbdvd9/photo_5.jpg
> s11.postimg.org/8zfj34ua7/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s11.postimg.org/ggoqicjtb/photo_2.jpg
> Thanks!!




Looks good. This is the older Jet Set Tote without the lining or multifunctional pockets.


----------



## Miss Krys

Juicy99 said:


> Here's another bag :
> s14.postimg.org/s2ey27bbh/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s14.postimg.org/cpqlufmrx/photo_2.jpg
> 
> s14.postimg.org/tozk9oxzh/photo_3.jpg
> 
> s14.postimg.org/sp99dzitp/photo_4.jpg
> 
> s14.postimg.org/9lkjbdvd9/photo_5.jpg
> s11.postimg.org/8zfj34ua7/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s11.postimg.org/ggoqicjtb/photo_2.jpg
> Thanks!!


It looks authentic to me IMO.  Love the colour!


----------



## Cimarron

Miss Krys said:


> I do know that MK offered a colour called "Marigold" for a few of his bags including the Layton a long while back but unfortunately I can't say as to whether or not this website sells authentic bags as I've never heard of them, but IMO I have my suspicions that they should be treated with caution.  I'm normally a skittish online shopper and verify websites through _scamadvisor.com_ which will tell me the "risk" factor, website's country of origin, activity levels, website's age, etc... so when I checked this klpremiumoutlet.com I found that it has only been active for a little over 2 years while the page you had linked has been dated since 2010...makes me wonder


Well I'm thinking that that page says 2010 because that's the supposed release date of the bag. I just can't seem to find the Layton Small Messenger in Marigold anywhere but there, so I'm suspicious.


----------



## Miss Krys

Cimarron said:


> Well I'm thinking that that page says 2010 because that's the supposed release date of the bag. I just can't seem to find the Layton Small Messenger in Marigold anywhere but there, so I'm suspicious.


It's usually a good indication that a website is selling counterfeits if you cannot find an identical bag elsewhere or find evidence that it ever existed...I know for 100% that Marigold was offered for the large Layton since I saw it in person and there is online evidence to support me, but I'm not sure if it was offered for the messenger size


----------



## CinthiaZ

Does this paper work look authentic? Receipt she says is from the MK outlet store.

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/9cYAAOSwd4tT4peW/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Does this paper work look authentic? Receipt she says is from the MK outlet store.
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/9cYAAOSwd4tT4peW/$_57.JPG?rt=nc



I don't know this particular bag, but the maintanance  card and the label has the right color and font. The fake bags that I have seen has had wrong colored labels/card.


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> Yes I believe it is authentic. This is an older style though back when mk had that logo on their bags


Thank you! Because the purse that comes with it is undoubtedly authentic and I was really beginning to wonder. I have never seen that type either, but I did find the bag on the MK website and I am certain it is authentic, so why would it come with a fake dust bag? I didn't want to put the listing on here so no one else outbids me! lol!  Sorry to be such a poop, but it's MINE, all MINE! lol! Thank you! I feel better about bidding now.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I don't know this particular bag, but the maintanance  card and the label has the right color and font. The fake bags that I have seen has had wrong colored labels/card.


Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Is this an official MK website?? I am thinking yes, but want to double check.

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...ury-Medium-Tote-Ecru-Green-Totes/prod9990234/


----------



## nicolesiow

Hi, please authenticate this wallet?


----------



## Miss Krys

CinthiaZ said:


> Is this an official MK website?? I am thinking yes, but want to double check.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...ury-Medium-Tote-Ecru-Green-Totes/prod9990234/


Yes, this is the authentic MK website.  If you ever have doubts about a website, its origins, and authenticity then I cannot recommend scamadvisor.com highly enough...it has saved me multiple times from convincing websites such as mkbagsale.com which is completely FAKE despite initial appearances.


----------



## Miss Krys

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, please authenticate this wallet?


From what I can see so far they look authentic, but for me to be more confident in my opinion would you be able to take pics of the zipper heads and the lettering on the front of each wallet please.  The closer and clearer the pics the better...this will also let other members help authenticate for you


----------



## evelynhg1107

Hi,

Can anyone offer their opinion on the authentication of this Selma?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...g-/121407656137?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123

I've known MK bags to come in paper wrappings, I've never seen any in plastic, so it looks a little fishy to me. Apparently some people seemed to have purchased authentic bags from retail stores with the handles wrapped in plastic, but I'm just looking to make sure. I've also never seen the sapphire/black color block Selma in medium, only large, but I could be wrong.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Miss Krys

evelynhg1107 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone offer their opinion on the authentication of this Selma?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...g-/121407656137?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
> 
> I've known MK bags to come in paper wrappings, I've never seen any in plastic, so it looks a little fishy to me. Apparently some people seemed to have purchased authentic bags from retail stores with the handles wrapped in plastic, but I'm just looking to make sure. I've also never seen the sapphire/black color block Selma in medium, only large, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


IMO this bag is fake


----------



## jojon21

evelynhg1107 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone offer their opinion on the authentication of this Selma?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...g-/121407656137?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
> 
> I've known MK bags to come in paper wrappings, I've never seen any in plastic, so it looks a little fishy to me. Apparently some people seemed to have purchased authentic bags from retail stores with the handles wrapped in plastic, but I'm just looking to make sure. I've also never seen the sapphire/black color block Selma in medium, only large, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Miss Krys said:


> *IMO this bag is fake*



+1.  In looking at this sellers other bags listed and bags sold, MK & Coach, they all appear to be replicas.  This seller is also mentioned in the Bottega Veneta forum as having sold a fake BV.  I would definitely avoid!


----------



## evelynhg1107

Yikes, thanks for confirming my worst fear! 300 AUD is not even replica price, ugh.


----------



## Qalesya

Could someone please authenticate this Selma Jewel Medium Top for me.  I bought it online and I have strong feeling that it is fake.


----------



## englisherry

Hello all! I'll state up front I am not even remotely a bag girl, and yet I've been put in charge of authenticated some bags from a storage auction. The first one up is this one. http://smg.photobucket.com/user/roissy0/library/purses  ...I hope photobucket is ok for links. 

After the little bit of research I've done, I'm thinking fake. 1. The stitching is a lighter color 2. Only a white tag with Made in China, no numbers 3. I can't find anything like it, even on ebay

I am trying to edumacate myself so please let me know if my thoughts are on track.


----------



## vhelya

Qalesya said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Selma Jewel Medium Top for me.  I bought it online and I have strong feeling that it is fake.




Trust your feeling..It's a fake bag


----------



## Qalesya

vhelya said:


> Trust your feeling..It's a fake bag


 
Thanks.  Now, I  don't know how to return the bag and be refunded.  Contacted the seller a few times but they don't entertain calls..only SMS or e-mel.  I've sent my complaint twice and until now they've not responded to any of my complaint.  Really frustrated since this was my first online purchase and i feel so stupid...


----------



## ilysukixD

Oh my! Can't believe it resembles everything like the real jewel selma, but I think everyone should know that the jewel only came in powder blue and patent leather and other exotic design like the snake skin....
There are fake jewel selma in hot pink, black, white, navy...... and they are still selling it on ebay.... It's ridiculous... I have already reported a few but they are still selling it....


Qalesya said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Selma Jewel Medium Top for me.  I bought it online and I have strong feeling that it is fake.


----------



## mkobsession

I know it's pre-owned but does this look like an authentic one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161390347999?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nicolesiow

Miss Krys said:


> From what I can see so far they look authentic, but for me to be more confident in my opinion would you be able to take pics of the zipper heads and the lettering on the front of each wallet please.  The closer and clearer the pics the better...this will also let other members help authenticate for you



Will post if the seller provide me the picture. Thanks.


----------



## nicolesiow

Authentic or not?


----------



## nicolesiow

More picture...


----------



## Miss Krys

If you purchased this bag with a credit card then give your cc company a call and tell them that you've been scammed into buying a counterfeit.  Laws regarding the seriousness of counterfeits and the sale of such items varies from country to country with some of the strictest being USA, Canada, Australia, etc.. and the most lax consisting of China, Malaysia....  It is possible for the cc company to assist you or reimburse you if contacted ASAP


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> authentic or not?




No


----------



## CinthiaZ

Miss Krys said:


> Yes, this is the authentic MK website.  If you ever have doubts about a website, its origins, and authenticity then I cannot recommend scamadvisor.com highly enough...it has saved me multiple times from convincing websites such as mkbagsale.com which is completely FAKE despite initial appearances.


Wow! Thanks! That is a great tip and tool for me!  I am so happy to have that information.I could of used it countless times already. Thanks again!


----------



## Miss Krys

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! Thanks! That is a great tip and tool for me!  I am so happy to have that information.I could of used it countless times already. Thanks again!


Glad to help


----------



## Christa72720

CinthiaZ said:


> Does this paper work look authentic? Receipt she says is from the MK outlet store.
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/9cYAAOSwd4tT4peW/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


That does look like the outlet tags that I've seen on my purchases from the outlet store.


----------



## nicolesiow

vhelya said:


> No



How about the red colour , here is more picture.


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> How about the red colour , here is more picture.




Same source same bags, all are fakes unfortunately..
In a glance, I can tell that the bag is not authentic..

The details also show that many mistakes found in the bags


----------



## nicolesiow

Can someone tell me where can I buy a authentic bag online that will ship to Malaysia..


----------



## Miss Krys

nicolesiow said:


> Can someone tell me where can I buy a authentic bag online that will ship to Malaysia..


The MK website should be able to ship to your country and you'll know that it's authentic.


----------



## nicolesiow

Miss Krys said:


> The MK website should be able to ship to your country and you'll know that it's authentic.



Thanks..


----------



## seney

Hi ladies, 

Would appreciate some help in authenticating this bag please.  Thank you so much.





































http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image5_zps88b91f16.jpeg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image_zpsb6a518bc.jpeg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image7_zpsfa690254.jpeg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image1_zpsa2aba138.jpeg


----------



## vhelya

seney said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would appreciate some help in authenticating this bag please.  Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image5_zps88b91f16.jpeg
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image_zpsb6a518bc.jpeg
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image7_zpsfa690254.jpeg
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image1_zpsa2aba138.jpeg




Possible authentic but I'm afraid it is a very good replica..

Can take the pic of the leather creed on the lining and small clear tag? Do let me know if the clear tag comes also with a white tag..Please take the pics of both the clear and white tags

Please also take the details of the long strap..Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Oh my! Can't believe it resembles everything like the real jewel selma, but I think everyone should know that the jewel only came in powder blue and patent leather and other exotic design like the snake skin....
> There are fake jewel selma in hot pink, black, white, navy...... and they are still selling it on ebay.... It's ridiculous... I have already reported a few but they are still selling it....


This can't be for real. Please let me know and if it is fake as I suspect, please help me report it..  Just want to make certain before I hit that report button, but really, could MK even make anything this ugly?? lol! Let's try to save some poor buyer from getting taken. But maybe I am wrong, let me know. TY

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=351143495688

SORRY , I HIT THE WRONG REPLY TAB!


----------



## Cimarron

CinthiaZ said:


> This can't be for real. Please let me know and if it is fake as I suspect, please help me report it..  Just want to make certain before I hit that report button, but really, could MK even make anything this ugly?? lol! Let's try to save some poor buyer from getting taken. But maybe I am wrong, let me know. TY
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=351143495688
> 
> SORRY , I HIT THE WRONG REPLY TAB!


We know MK loves to put his name on things, but not like THAT!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Cimarron said:


> We know MK loves to put his name on things, but not like THAT!


: Figured. That is pretty hideous. Thanks again!


----------



## Qalesya

ilysukixD said:


> Oh my! Can't believe it resembles everything like the real jewel selma, but I think everyone should know that the jewel only came in powder blue and patent leather and other exotic design like the snake skin....
> There are fake jewel selma in hot pink, black, white, navy...... and they are still selling it on ebay.... It's ridiculous... I have already reported a few but they are still selling it....


 
The seller replied my e-mel and claimed that their products are authentic as the stock are directly from USA MK outlet....


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, please authenticate this wallet?


Authentic!


----------



## suheycitasworld

evelynhg1107 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone offer their opinion on the authentication of this Selma?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...g-/121407656137?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
> 
> I've known MK bags to come in paper wrappings, I've never seen any in plastic, so it looks a little fishy to me. Apparently some people seemed to have purchased authentic bags from retail stores with the handles wrapped in plastic, but I'm just looking to make sure. I've also never seen the sapphire/black color block Selma in medium, only large, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



MK uses tissue paper with the MK logo on it to wrap their bags including the following: handles, straps, and hardware. This bag does not have any. Also the the seller does not have clear photos of the inside details including: zippers, king ring hardware, and serial code tab.


----------



## suheycitasworld

seney said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would appreciate some help in authenticating this bag please.  Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image5_zps88b91f16.jpeg
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image_zpsb6a518bc.jpeg
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image7_zpsfa690254.jpeg
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image1_zpsa2aba138.jpeg


This bag is AUTHENTIC doll.


----------



## suheycitasworld

englisherry said:


> Hello all! I'll state up front I am not even remotely a bag girl, and yet I've been put in charge of authenticated some bags from a storage auction. The first one up is this one. http://smg.photobucket.com/user/roissy0/library/purses  ...I hope photobucket is ok for links.
> 
> After the little bit of research I've done, I'm thinking fake. 1. The stitching is a lighter color 2. Only a white tag with Made in China, no numbers 3. I can't find anything like it, even on ebay
> 
> I am trying to edumacate myself so please let me know if my thoughts are on track.


It's fake


----------



## suheycitasworld

mkobsession said:


> I know it's pre-owned but does this look like an authentic one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161390347999?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Fake the handles are not even aligned please do not buy.


----------



## nicolesiow

Please authenticate this one.


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> Please authenticate this one.




Do you have photos of the inside? And upclose photos of all the hardware.


----------



## nicolesiow

suheycitasworld said:


> Do you have photos of the inside? And upclose photos of all the hardware.



The seller only send me this picture.Will post if the seller send me more picture. Thank you.


----------



## nicolesiow

Miss Krys said:


> From what I can see so far they look authentic, but for me to be more confident in my opinion would you be able to take pics of the zipper heads and the lettering on the front of each wallet please.  The closer and clearer the pics the better...this will also let other members help authenticate for you



More picture..


----------



## oluchika

nicolesiow said:


> Please authenticate this one.



Is the branding on his bags ever that small? Plus it doesn't look to be metal/plastic lettering just stamped on


----------



## coivcte

suheycitasworld said:


> Fake the handles are not even aligned please do not buy.





mkobsession said:


> I know it's pre-owned but does this look like an authentic one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161390347999?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi mkobsession, the bag looks authentic to me when compared to my Large Selma. 
Just some wear and tear due to being used.

The handles are not misaligned, it's bad photos only. As you can see, one side (left) of the gold hardware that links the handle and the bag has been lifted up, causing the illusion of misalignment. However it will be nice if someone with more experience can give more opinion as I'm a newbie here.


----------



## suheycitasworld

oluchika said:


> Is the branding on his bags ever that small? Plus it doesn't look to be metal/plastic lettering just stamped on




The wallets LOOK authentic however this seller is also selling fake Selma bags so I really think this just is a good replica. I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## suheycitasworld

coivcte said:


> Hi mkobsession, the bag looks authentic to me when compared to my Large Selma.
> 
> Just some wear and tear due to being used.
> 
> 
> 
> The handles are not misaligned, it's bad photos only. As you can see, one side (left) of the gold hardware that links the handle and the bag has been lifted up, causing the illusion of misalignment. However it will be nice if someone with more experience can give more opinion as I'm a newbie here.




Thanks for the clarification after further review I see how it looks misaligned. However the there are no photos of the following: MK etchings on the stamp hooks, close ups of the zipper heads, close ups of the key ring holder hardware, or serial code tabs so there is no way to say the bag is authentic.


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> The seller only send me this picture.Will post if the seller send me more picture. Thank you.




Ok. How much is that bag going for? I know the original price is in the thousands. If the deal is too good to be true it's probably bc it's a fake.


----------



## AMLoveBags

Can someone take a look at this for me.  I'm itching for a B&W Selma.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221517729331


----------



## nicolesiow

oluchika said:


> Is the branding on his bags ever that small? Plus it doesn't look to be metal/plastic lettering just stamped on





suheycitasworld said:


> Ok. How much is that bag going for? I know the original price is in the thousands. If the deal is too good to be true it's probably bc it's a fake.



The seller told me that she did sell authentic and replicas , she claim that the selma (fake) and the wallet(authentic) is both authentic, I think I better not to take risk of buying from her.
Thanks for all the replies..


----------



## suheycitasworld

AMLoveBags said:


> Can someone take a look at this for me.  I'm itching for a B&W Selma.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221517729331


These are not the best photos and I can't tell what's the seller's original photos if any and what photos came from a different source. Please ask the seller for the following photos and I or another authenticator on this thread will be happy to look at it: MICHAEL KORS letters on the front of the bag, all zipper heads, inner lining, key ring holder hardware, strap hardware (including MICHAEL KORS etching), close up of the bottom "feet," and serial code tab


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> The seller told me that she did sell authentic and replicas , she claim that the selma (fake) and the wallet(authentic) is both authentic, I think I better not to take risk of buying from her.
> Thanks for all the replies..


That makes total sense. I don't get why any buyer would sell one fake amongst their real bags it ruins their credibility. I see girls on PoshMark do this all the time. If I see you're admitting to selling a replica then I have no reason to believe all the other bags are real. Now I'm beginning to believe her wallets are fake as well. SMH.


----------



## Miss Krys

nicolesiow said:


> More picture..


Authentic!


----------



## suheycitasworld

Miss Krys said:


> Authentic!




This is the same seller who is also selling fakes and authentic bags... I wouldn't trust this seller.


----------



## Miss Krys

suheycitasworld said:


> This is the same seller who is also selling fakes and authentic bags... I wouldn't trust this seller.


No, neither would I if she confesses to selling fakes along with authentic. All I can say is that the wallets appear authentic, but then again it doesn't mean much if you can't trust the seller.


----------



## nicolesiow

I finally found this official website selling MK at Malaysia. But the price is more cheaper .Can I trust this website? http://www.michaelkors.my/michael-kors-satchels-c-1_21/?page=2&sort=20a


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> I finally found this official website selling MK at Malaysia. But the price is more cheaper .Can I trust this website? http://www.michaelkors.my/michael-kors-satchels-c-1_21/?page=2&sort=20a




Go to michaelkors.com and change your county directly on that site. If your country is not found then michaelkors does not ship there.


----------



## nicolesiow

suheycitasworld said:


> Go to michaelkors.com and change your county directly on that site. If your country is not found then michaelkors does not ship there.



I tried ,my country is not found.


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> I tried ,my country is not found.




I am afraid they do not ship to you then doll  have you tried nordstromrack? Or bluefly.com those are trusty sources. Or get someone in the states whom you trust to purchase the bag for you and ship it to you.


----------



## seney

vhelya said:


> Possible authentic but I'm afraid it is a very good replica..
> 
> Can take the pic of the leather creed on the lining and small clear tag? Do let me know if the clear tag comes also with a white tag..Please take the pics of both the clear and white tags
> 
> Please also take the details of the long strap..Thanks



Hi, thanks.  I realised this large navy selma is lighter (in weight) than the black medium selma (which is authentic from Nordstrom).  Is that possible?

There is a white tag and clear tag.


































http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image9_zpsdd177de7.jpeg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image5_zps4aeeef34.jpeg


----------



## suheycitasworld

seney said:


> Hi, thanks.  I realised this large navy selma is lighter (in weight) than the black medium selma (which is authentic from Nordstrom).  Is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a white tag and clear tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image9_zpsdd177de7.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image5_zps4aeeef34.jpeg




Wow! These pictures reveal WAY more than the original ones posted (by the seller I'm assuming). Sorry for the confusion I can tell by the hardware that this bag is not authentic.


----------



## nicolesiow

suheycitasworld said:


> I am afraid they do not ship to you then doll  have you tried nordstromrack? Or bluefly.com those are trusty sources. Or get someone in the states whom you trust to purchase the bag for you and ship it to you.



Tried, both did not ship to my country. Sadly , don't have friend over there.


----------



## seney

suheycitasworld said:


> Wow! These pictures reveal WAY more than the original ones posted (by the seller I'm assuming). Sorry for the confusion I can tell by the hardware that this bag is not authentic.




Thank you for your help.


----------



## Miss Krys

Do you have friends or family who live in Australia, Canada, or in Europe who can order on your behalf?


----------



## nicolesiow

Miss Krys said:


> Do you have friends or family who live in Australia, Canada, or in Europe who can order on your behalf?



No... too far away from my country.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello, This is fake, right? Interior doesn't look right to me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321490577954


----------



## vhelya

seney said:


> Hi, thanks.  I realised this large navy selma is lighter (in weight) than the black medium selma (which is authentic from Nordstrom).  Is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a white tag and clear tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image9_zpsdd177de7.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/seney_h/image5_zps4aeeef34.jpeg







suheycitasworld said:


> Wow! These pictures reveal WAY more than the original ones posted (by the seller I'm assuming). Sorry for the confusion I can tell by the hardware that this bag is not authentic.



+1

There are mistakes which the faker didn't realize it shown in the previous pictures..It almost fooled my eyes but I had a bad feeling as not in all position the bag look good..Thus I need some more pictures to confirm.

I have to admit that this bag is a very good replica..Sigh, looks like those fakers are getting better


----------



## jozjh

nicolesiow said:


> I finally found this official website selling MK at Malaysia. But the price is more cheaper .Can I trust this website? http://www.michaelkors.my/michael-kors-satchels-c-1_21/?page=2&sort=20a


be careful, there are websites that post authentic pics and send fake items. I was a victim of made-to-believe authentic MK purses


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello, Did anyone ever see an MK interior such as this? Is that even the interior or something thrown over the bag??  Can you tell? Because I can not. And have you ever seen this style of MK? What is it called??TY


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello, This is fake, right? Interior doesn't look right to me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321490577954




This listing is no longer available.


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello, Did anyone ever see an MK interior such as this? Is that even the interior or something thrown over the bag??  Can you tell? Because I can not. And have you ever seen this style of MK? What is it called??TY




Not authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> Not authentic.


Thank you! :urock:


----------



## sophiem

Hey guys, I've been lurking for a while now and finally decided to post  I bought this bag today and wanted to make sure it was authentic if you wouldn't mind! Thanks

s10.postimg.org/dxfdrw7rd/IMG_4536.jpg

s10.postimg.org/3yuf5eybt/IMG_4786.jpg

s10.postimg.org/jmvmc7dxl/IMG_5500.jpg

s10.postimg.org/v0i5neog9/IMG_9146.jpg

s10.postimg.org/m6r96b1hl/IMG_9796.jpg


Hopefully these pictures are enough to tell! If not I can upload more 

ETA: Sorry guys i can't work out how to embed pictures


----------



## nicolesiow

jozjh said:


> be careful, there are websites that post authentic pics and send fake items. I was a victim of made-to-believe authentic MK purses



Thanks for advice.


----------



## nicolesiow

sophiem said:


> Hey guys, I've been lurking for a while now and finally decided to post  I bought this bag today and wanted to make sure it was authentic if you wouldn't mind! Thanks
> 
> s10.postimg.org/dxfdrw7rd/IMG_4536.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/3yuf5eybt/IMG_4786.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/jmvmc7dxl/IMG_5500.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/v0i5neog9/IMG_9146.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/m6r96b1hl/IMG_9796.jpg
> 
> Hopefully these pictures are enough to tell! If not I can upload more



OMG.. not authentic.


----------



## vhelya

Hi ladies, can help me to authenticate this hamilton bag?

So far I only know how to spot fake selma but I'm not so familiar with the other designs.

The seller are selling a selma and a hamilton, from my opinion the selma is authentic so I'm just assuming that the hamilton the seller sell could be authentic but just want to be sure..

The below is some pictures from the seller 

Thanks in advance


----------



## banoffia2

I bought this bag online (2nd hand) and wanted to make sure it was authentic.  Please let me know if you need photos of something different on the bag.  Thanks!


----------



## nicolesiow

Found this one, not sure if authentic.


----------



## nicolesiow

nicolesiow said:


> OMG.. not authentic.



Sorry, I'm not so familiar with this bag,  better wait other to authenticate for you.


----------



## Alef

nicolesiow said:


> I finally found this official website selling MK at Malaysia.



No.  It`s "real official fake store". 



> Can I trust this website? http://www.michaelkors.my/michael-kors-satchels-c-1_21/?page=2&sort=20a


No.

I`m sorry, but...
I'm surprised how you find these stores? 
Because there are so many right stores with authentic items.

IMHO, - for example 6pm / zappos & ebags, - offers a good prices. 
Especially in sale. And especially if you use coupons and codes.

Yes, some stores do not ship out from US.

But use Mail Forwarders (shipito, myus etc.) and be happy. 
In this case, any (well, almost) store will be yours! 

Sorry for my "english" :shame:


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> Found this one, not sure if authentic.



It looks fine in a glance but better not to give a rushed and wrong judgement..
The smaller the items, it's harder to tell as it is easier to be faked and it's sometimes can't be confirmed by the pics only and need to handle it directly..

Unless if it's obviously fake..If I can suggest for smaller item like wallet or mini bag, just buy from the authorized/ reputable seller or retails as the price may not be so much different..


----------



## jojon21

vhelya said:


> Hi ladies, can help me to authenticate this hamilton bag?
> 
> So far I only know how to spot fake selma but I'm not so familiar with the other designs.
> 
> The seller are selling a selma and a hamilton, from my opinion the selma is authentic so I'm just assuming that the hamilton the seller sell could be authentic but just want to be sure..
> 
> The below is some pictures from the seller
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 2720643
> 
> View attachment 2720644
> 
> View attachment 2720645
> 
> View attachment 2720646
> 
> View attachment 2720647
> 
> View attachment 2720648
> 
> View attachment 2720649



This looks good to me, it looks exactly like mine from Belk.


----------



## theeditor

vhelya said:


> Hi ladies, can help me to authenticate this hamilton bag?
> 
> So far I only know how to spot fake selma but I'm not so familiar with the other designs.
> 
> The seller are selling a selma and a hamilton, from my opinion the selma is authentic so I'm just assuming that the hamilton the seller sell could be authentic but just want to be sure..
> 
> The below is some pictures from the seller
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 2720643
> 
> View attachment 2720644
> 
> View attachment 2720645
> 
> View attachment 2720646
> 
> View attachment 2720647
> 
> View attachment 2720648
> 
> View attachment 2720649


Looks authentic to me! Right lining and right color Made In label for a boutique Hamilton.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hi!  Is this authentic? Have you seen this style before?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Au...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e9063e58a


----------



## vhelya

jojon21 said:


> This looks good to me, it looks exactly like mine from Belk.






theeditor said:


> Looks authentic to me! Right lining and right color Made In label for a boutique Hamilton.




Thank you so much ladies, you're amazing &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## nicolesiow

Alef said:


> No.  It`s "real official fake store".
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I`m sorry, but...
> I'm surprised how you find these stores?
> Because there are so many right stores with authentic items.
> 
> IMHO, - for example 6pm / zappos & ebags, - offers a good prices.
> Especially in sale. And especially if you use coupons and codes.
> 
> Yes, some stores do not ship out from US.
> 
> But use Mail Forwarders (shipito, myus etc.) and be happy.
> In this case, any (well, almost) store will be yours!
> 
> Sorry for my "english" :shame:



Thanks...


----------



## nicolesiow

vhelya said:


> It looks fine in a glance but better not to give a rushed and wrong judgement..
> The smaller the items, it's harder to tell as it is easier to be faked and it's sometimes can't be confirmed by the pics only and need to handle it directly..
> 
> Unless if it's obviously fake..If I can suggest for smaller item like wallet or mini bag, just buy from the authorized/ reputable seller or retails as the price may not be so much different..



Thanks , I found someone can be trust to order for me from authorized store.


----------



## vhelya

nicolesiow said:


> Thanks , I found someone can be trust to order for me from authorized store.




Great &#128521;


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi!  Is this authentic? Have you seen this style before?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Au...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e9063e58a


Well, I will answer myself. It must not be authentic because the listing has been removed. Thanks anyway!


----------



## joey85

Can anyone tells its authenticity?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Hi all

Seller: Photodirect
Item number: 151377388927
Title: 

      Michael Kors Large Selma Top-Zip Satchel 30S3GLMS7L-230 - New

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...27?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item233ecba57f


----------



## Miss Krys

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Hi all
> 
> Seller: Photodirect
> Item number: 151377388927
> Title:
> 
> Michael Kors Large Selma Top-Zip Satchel 30S3GLMS7L-230 - New
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...27?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item233ecba57f


I'm personally inclined to say fake.  The seller is not showing pictures of the actual bag for sale, instead is using photo stock from another website, and is also selling multiple bags...not 2 or 3 but more than 10 with 12 already sold   IMO that, and the low price offered, makes me say that this seller is questionable and is likely selling fakes.


----------



## raleighlaura

Hi Ladies, 
Here is a secondhand shop selling a bag at auction. It's a pretty bag, but I can't tell if it is authentic. Can you help? 

http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=108448

Thank you!


----------



## cloudloaf

Hi all!

Could you authenticate this one for me?

Seller: aks6649b
Item number: 221521191113
Listing: NWT Michael Kors Jet Set Zip Top EW Tote in Luggage Brown Saffiano Leather

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...Luggage-Brown-Saffiano-Leather-/221521191113?


----------



## Miss Krys

raleighlaura said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Here is a secondhand shop selling a bag at auction. It's a pretty bag, but I can't tell if it is authentic. Can you help?
> 
> http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=108448
> 
> Thank you!


Fake, there's just too many things wrong with it for it to be an authentic MK bag IMO


----------



## raleighlaura

Miss Krys said:


> Fake, there's just too many things wrong with it for it to be an authentic MK bag IMO


Thank you!


----------



## vhelya

joey85 said:


> Can anyone tells its authenticity?
> 
> Thanks in advance




Not enough details to confirm the authenticity, still need many more pics to be able to judge although I don't really like what I can see..

It will be good if you can provide more pics such as the details on the long strap, the zipper pull, tag inside the bag and the leather creed on the lining


----------



## vhelya

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Hi all
> 
> Seller: Photodirect
> Item number: 151377388927
> Title:
> 
> Michael Kors Large Selma Top-Zip Satchel 30S3GLMS7L-230 - New
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...27?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item233ecba57f




Better to ask the seller the actual pics of the bag otherwise no one will be able to judge..

Of course the pic that is posted by the seller is the authentic bag as she posted the pic from the authorized retails but nobody know what she is actually selling..


----------



## jojon21

cloudloaf said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Could you authenticate this one for me?
> 
> Seller: aks6649b
> Item number: 221521191113
> Listing: NWT Michael Kors Jet Set Zip Top EW Tote in Luggage Brown Saffiano Leather
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...Luggage-Brown-Saffiano-Leather-/221521191113?



This one looks good to me.


----------



## cloudloaf

jojon21 said:


> This one looks good to me.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## suheycitasworld

sophiem said:


> Hey guys, I've been lurking for a while now and finally decided to post  I bought this bag today and wanted to make sure it was authentic if you wouldn't mind! Thanks
> 
> s10.postimg.org/dxfdrw7rd/IMG_4536.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/3yuf5eybt/IMG_4786.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/jmvmc7dxl/IMG_5500.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/v0i5neog9/IMG_9146.jpg
> 
> s10.postimg.org/m6r96b1hl/IMG_9796.jpg
> 
> 
> Hopefully these pictures are enough to tell! If not I can upload more
> 
> ETA: Sorry guys i can't work out how to embed pictures




There's no way to tell from these pictures alone. I can authenticate it if you provide photos of the following: key ring holder hardware, zipper hardware, the bag overall (including front, back, bottom).


----------



## suheycitasworld

vhelya said:


> Hi ladies, can help me to authenticate this hamilton bag?
> 
> So far I only know how to spot fake selma but I'm not so familiar with the other designs.
> 
> The seller are selling a selma and a hamilton, from my opinion the selma is authentic so I'm just assuming that the hamilton the seller sell could be authentic but just want to be sure..
> 
> The below is some pictures from the seller
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 2720643
> 
> View attachment 2720644
> 
> View attachment 2720645
> 
> View attachment 2720646
> 
> View attachment 2720647
> 
> View attachment 2720648
> 
> View attachment 2720649




Hey... The flap closure is not a detail on the authentic Hamilton. This bag is not an authentic bag. You can use the  Michael Kors site as a reference point for the Hamilton bag to compare for yourself. Here's my own Hamilton.


----------



## suheycitasworld

nicolesiow said:


> Found this one, not sure if authentic.



Looks good!


----------



## suheycitasworld

joey85 said:


> Can anyone tells its authenticity?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Can you please provide pictures of the hardware including upclose shots of the following:

-Main zipper head
-Inner zipper head
-Key ring holder hardware
-Strap hardware laying flat from an above angle
-Side of the strap hardware where the "Michael Kors" engraving is found
-Upclose shot of the MICHAEL KORS letter hardware
-Serial code tab


----------



## suheycitasworld

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Hi all
> 
> Seller: Photodirect
> Item number: 151377388927
> Title:
> 
> Michael Kors Large Selma Top-Zip Satchel 30S3GLMS7L-230 - New
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...27?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item233ecba57f



Please ask the seller for more pictures of the following:

-Main zipper head
-Inner zipper head
-Key ring holder hardware
-Strap hardware laying flat from an above angle
-Side of the strap hardware where the "Michael Kors" engraving is found
-Upclose shot of the MICHAEL KORS letter hardware
-Serial code tab


----------



## suheycitasworld

cloudloaf said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Could you authenticate this one for me?
> 
> Seller: aks6649b
> Item number: 221521191113
> Listing: NWT Michael Kors Jet Set Zip Top EW Tote in Luggage Brown Saffiano Leather
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...Luggage-Brown-Saffiano-Leather-/221521191113?



Not authentic.


----------



## suheycitasworld

cloudloaf said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Could you authenticate this one for me?
> 
> Seller: aks6649b
> Item number: 221521191113
> Listing: NWT Michael Kors Jet Set Zip Top EW Tote in Luggage Brown Saffiano Leather
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...Luggage-Brown-Saffiano-Leather-/221521191113?



Looks good!


----------



## jojon21

suheycitasworld said:


> Hey...* The flap closure is not a detail on the authentic Hamilton.* This bag is not an authentic bag. You can use the  Michael Kors site as a reference point for the Hamilton bag to compare for yourself. Here's my own Hamilton.
> 
> View attachment 2722110



The flap closure is a new feature on the newer NS and EW Hamiltons in sapphire, raspberry, luggage and several other colors for about the last 6 months. There is an entire thread devoted to this closure: Is this the new style closure for Hamilton or what?


----------



## vhelya

suheycitasworld said:


> Hey... The flap closure is not a detail on the authentic Hamilton. This bag is not an authentic bag. You can use the  Michael Kors site as a reference point for the Hamilton bag to compare for yourself. Here's my own Hamilton.
> 
> View attachment 2722110



Hi, thanks but I just check in Nordstrom website and found this:

http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3503290?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## vhelya

jojon21 said:


> The flap closure is a new feature on the newer NS and EW Hamiltons in sapphire, raspberry, luggage and several other colors for about the last 6 months. There is an entire thread devoted to this closure: Is this the new style closure for Hamilton or what?




Hi, I will check on it later..Thanks so much for your clarification


----------



## suheycitasworld

jojon21 said:


> The flap closure is a new feature on the newer NS and EW Hamiltons in sapphire, raspberry, luggage and several other colors for about the last 6 months. There is an entire thread devoted to this closure: Is this the new style closure for Hamilton or what?


Thanks for that detail I will have to check that thread out. Before posting I checked the site and Michael Kors has not updated the new style for their luggage Hamilton (see my link). I know the new Hamiltons are more relaxed in general now. I purchased mine last fall so it makes sense.

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dhamilton%26_requestid%3D145560


----------



## suheycitasworld

vhelya said:


> Hmmm, from the pic I couldn't see any difference with your hamilton &#128549;
> 
> I really appreciate if you can tell me your point of view why the bag is not authentic..
> 
> Thanks in advance


I wasn't aware of the style change for the Hamilton. I purchased mine last fall. The previous style which is the one I have doesn't have the flap closure so as you can see in the picture of my bag both sides of the bag meet at a snap closure with no extra space in between. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## vhelya

suheycitasworld said:


> I wasn't aware of the style change for the Hamilton. I purchased mine last fall. The previous style which is the one I have doesn't have the flap closure so as you can see in the picture of my bag both sides of the bag meet at a snap closure with no extra space in between. Sorry for the confusion.




Thanks for clarification 
I also didn't aware that Hamilton has no flap closure previously..

At least I learnt something new, thanks so much, appreciate it &#128522;


----------



## joey85

vhelya said:


> Not enough details to confirm the authenticity, still need many more pics to be able to judge although I don't really like what I can see..
> 
> It will be good if you can provide more pics such as the details on the long strap, the zipper pull, tag inside the bag and the leather creed on the lining











suheycitasworld said:


> Can you please provide pictures of the hardware including upclose shots of the following:
> 
> -Main zipper head
> -Inner zipper head
> -Key ring holder hardware
> -Strap hardware laying flat from an above angle
> -Side of the strap hardware where the "Michael Kors" engraving is found
> -Upclose shot of the MICHAEL KORS letter hardware
> -Serial code tab



thanks vhelya and suheycitasworld I will ask seller to give more details pictures of bag.


----------



## suheycitasworld

vhelya said:


> Thanks for clarification
> I also didn't aware that Hamilton has no flap closure previously..
> 
> At least I learnt something new, thanks so much, appreciate it &#128522;




No problem! I'm constantly learning from YOU on this thread as well! &#128151;


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello, I just won this bag. I probably shouldn't have bid on it without more pics. Seller said she would send more later. However, I am wondering if any of you has seen this style before. I found it unusual that the MK logo plate is located on the bottom side of the bag? Please let me know what you think? I know you can't tell for sure without more pics, but have you ever seen this style?? I can't find another one like it my search  in present or completed listings when doing a search for 'drawstring braided' . I haven't paid yet.  Have you ever seen this bag before? . Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...2FrFaFPHhqMeibL%2FIME%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello again,  Here is a listing I am looking at. Is it authentic? Ebay already removed it once and now she has relisted it. Maybe she ended the listing herself. Don't think so, though, because you can usually tell if it was removed by ebay from the message received when clicking on the link. I think you know what I mean. Anyhow, is this authentic?  Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Handbag-/131272194086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e906eb826

And also, what about this Hamilton? Did you ever see one full of holes all over it? lol! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121409958348&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello, I just won this bag. I probably shouldn't have bid on it without more pics. Seller said she would send more later. However, I am wondering if any of you has seen this style before. I found it unusual that the MK logo plate is located on the bottom side of the bag? Please let me know what you think? I know you can't tell for sure without more pics, but have you ever seen this style?? I can't find another one like it my search  in present or completed listings when doing a search for 'drawstring braided' . I haven't paid yet.  Have you ever seen this bag before? . Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...2FrFaFPHhqMeibL%2FIME%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I am pretty confident that this is a fake.


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello again,  Here is a listing I am looking at. Is it authentic? Ebay already removed it once and now she has relisted it. Maybe she ended the listing herself. Don't think so, though, because you can usually tell if it was removed by ebay from the message received when clicking on the link. I think you know what I mean. Anyhow, is this authentic?  Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Handbag-/131272194086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e906eb826
> 
> And also, what about this Hamilton? Did you ever see one full of holes all over it? lol!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121409958348&fromMakeTrack=true


I have never seen this style before but it could be an older model. These aren't the best quality pictures either. Kindly ask the seller for photos of all the zipper heads and if any key ring holder hardware.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> I have never seen this style before but it could be an older model. These aren't the best quality pictures either. Kindly ask the seller for photos of all the zipper heads and if any key ring holder hardware.


Thank you. I will ask for more photos of the first link. What about the second link with the Hamilton? Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> I am pretty confident that this is a fake.


Before I get into debate with her, why I don't want to pay, what are the signs I can give her, that tells it to   it to be fake? Thank you


----------



## Miss Krys

The Hamilton is fake


----------



## CinthiaZ

Miss Krys said:


> The Hamilton is fake


I was certain it was fake. The holes were a dead give away! lol! I don't understand why ebay doesn't remove when I report? That one is so obvious.


----------



## Miss Krys

CinthiaZ said:


> I was certain it was fake. The holes were a dead give away! lol! I don't understand why ebay doesn't remove when I report? That one is so obvious.


There are a couple of other things that gave the bag away as fake.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello again, Let me know if I am being too much of a pest. I have been doing some serious shopping for a few nice MK bags and am also looking for a friend. A couple friends actually.

This one states she paid over 1000.00 for it? And I have never seen a dark brown MK dust cover bag before? Do they make dust bags in that color?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...903?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259398dd97


----------



## Miss Krys

CinthiaZ said:


> Before I get into debate with her, why I don't want to pay, what are the signs I can give her, that tells it to   it to be fake? Thank you


You can just say that you changed your mind about purchasing the bag instead of getting into details with the seller.  It's your money and you can walk away from this sale


----------



## Miss Krys

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello again, Let me know if I am being too much of a pest. I have been doing some serious shopping for a few nice MK bags and am also looking for a friend. A couple friends actually.
> 
> This one states she paid over 1000.00 for it? And I have never seen a dark brown MK dust cover bag before? Do they make dust bags in that color?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...903?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259398dd97


Yes, MK provides a brown dust bag for their higher-end bags such as Skorpio and Miranda. Lower range bags such as Hamiltons and Selmas will come in a silky cream/tan dust bag.  The bag that is shown by this seller is fake...honestly, who would sell a $1000 for that price among other things?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Miss Krys said:


> Yes, MK provides a brown dust bag for their higher-end bags such as Skorpio and Miranda. Lower range bags such as Hamiltons and Selmas will come in a silky cream/tan dust bag.  The bag that is shown by this seller is fake...honestly, who would sell a $1000 for that price among other things?


Thanks so much. I really appreciate your help. What about those feet on the bottom that look like screws?? Is that right?  Oh, never mind, I just saw what you said, but the screw were a big clue for me!  Thanks agan!


----------



## Miss Krys

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks so much. I really appreciate your help. What about those feet on the bottom that look like screws?? Is that right?  Oh, never mind, I just saw what you said, but the screw were a big clue for me!  Thanks agan!


No, MK hardware never looks like that on any of their bags let alone on the high-end products.


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you. I will ask for more photos of the first link. What about the second link with the Hamilton? Thank you.




The Hamilton is fake as well.


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Before I get into debate with her, why I don't want to pay, what are the signs I can give her, that tells it to   it to be fake? Thank you




At a glance the bag looks cheap. MK does not put M and K on tassels like that. Michael Kors will always be spelled out on any bag tags from the Michael Michael Kors line and will never be hidden on the side as such. I have never seen this bag model before. There are also insufficient photos to prove authenticity if she tried to use that against you.


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello again, Let me know if I am being too much of a pest. I have been doing some serious shopping for a few nice MK bags and am also looking for a friend. A couple friends actually.
> 
> This one states she paid over 1000.00 for it? And I have never seen a dark brown MK dust cover bag before? Do they make dust bags in that color?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...903?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259398dd97




Nothing about this bag screams $1000. Have you seen the $1000 bags on the site?! They're to die for! She probably paid $10 for this bag on a fake site.


----------



## suheycitasworld

Miss Krys said:


> You can just say that you changed your mind about purchasing the bag instead of getting into details with the seller.  It's your money and you can walk away from this sale




Try talking her into canceling the transaction. Since you basically won the auction she can let the item sit there until eBay opens a case against you for not paying and then you will receive negative feedback. I'm a seller on eBay myself and I do this when people bid and don't pay. It's a way for sellers to protect themselves from people who are not really interested in buying. Don't bid unless you are certain about what you want. This way you prevent any problems with your account and don't have to deal with shady sellers.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> Nothing about this bag screams $1000. Have you seen the $1000 bags on the site?! They're to die for! She probably paid $10 for this bag on a fake site.


I reported it. Even the authentic ones that are 'similar' to this style, never went for more than 398.00. And the screws on the bottom?? Geez! lol! 
Thank you for verifying


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> At a glance the bag looks cheap. MK does not put M and K on tassels like that. Michael Kors will always be spelled out on any bag tags from the Michael Michael Kors line and will never be hidden on the side as such. I have never seen this bag model before. There are also insufficient photos to prove authenticity if she tried to use that against you.


I must tell you that I have seen the M and K on tassels on older vintage bags before. You haven't?? In fact I have seen it on many of them. Here is a pic of one I own, that I bought many years ago from Macy's in Chicago and the white one was similar, but different, so that is why I am questioning it. I have also seen this on tassels many times, but mostly on the vintage bags. I wonder if they changed it later on? Here are some pics of mine


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> I must tell you that I have seen the M and K on tassels on older vintage bags before. You haven't?? In fact I have seen it on many of them. Here is a pic of one I own, that I bought many years ago from Macy's in Chicago and the white one was similar, but different, so that is why I am questioning it. I have also seen this on tassels many times, but mostly on the vintage bags. I wonder if they changed it later on? Here are some pics of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, why aren't my pics showing up? Isn't there any way to load jpeg files on here?


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Hmmm, why aren't my pics showing up? Isn't there any way to load jpeg files on here?


I have to figure out how to load the pics. I know it is getting late, so we can check it out tomorrow, unless you are a night owl, like me! lol! Wish me luck, I am sure I will figure it out, though. Thanks.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> I have to figure out how to load the pics. I know it is getting late, so we can check it out tomorrow, unless you are a night owl, like me! lol! Wish me luck, I am sure I will figure it out, though. Thanks.


OK, think I got it now. Let's see.


plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048778713779855474?pid=6048778713779855474&oid=100426311597490379167


plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048779471544939746?pid=6048779471544939746&oid=100426311597490379167


plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048778860677539426?pid=6048778860677539426&oid=100426311597490379167


plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048778860677539426?pid=6048778860677539426&oid=100426311597490379167


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, think I got it now. Let's see.
> 
> 
> plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048778713779855474?pid=6048778713779855474&oid=100426311597490379167
> 
> 
> plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048779471544939746?pid=6048779471544939746&oid=100426311597490379167
> 
> 
> plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048778860677539426?pid=6048778860677539426&oid=100426311597490379167
> 
> 
> plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048778860677539426?pid=6048778860677539426&oid=100426311597490379167


LMAO!! Nope!  This could take all night. Sorry.


----------



## CinthiaZ

OK, I had to start a new post to be able to use jpegs. This is in response to 'suheycitasworld' in reference to not having seen M & K on tassels before. I actually have seen it on many vintage bags. Here is one I bought in the late 80s at Macys in Chicago when I was visiting my sister.   The white bag I bid on looks very much like mine and I thought it would be nice to have one in white, but they are very hard to find anymore, because they don't make them anymore, of course. In fact , I have 3 of these with the M & K stamp on the Tassels. They probably stopped doing it that way years ago ( I am old! lol!)  and now do it using the whole name, as you say. Here are some pics, I finally figured it out!  ( I think)


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, I had to start a new post to be able to use jpegs. This is in response to 'suheycitasworld' in reference to not having seen M & K on tassels before. I actually have seen it on many vintage bags. Here is one I bought in the late 80s at Macys in Chicago when I was visiting my sister.   The white bag I bid on looks very much like mine and I thought it would be nice to have one in white, but they are very hard to find anymore, because they don't make them anymore, of course. In fact , I have 3 of these with the M & K stamp on the Tassels. They probably stopped doing it that way years ago ( I am old! lol!)  and now do it using the whole name, as you say. Here are some pics, I finally figured it out!  ( I think)


While the white bag I just purchased is very similar, there are major differences. Is really hard to find these anymore. I love the braided straps! So I don't want to count it out just yet if it is just the tassels you are questioning. She is sending me pics of the interior tomorrow and I will post them here soon as I can. Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

And here is another vintage bag I own has the same tassel M & K markings. So if that white bag is vintage, and it must be, than it sure is in good shape, especially for white! But I am not paying until I get the pics of the interior and post them here.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> And here is another vintage bag I own has the same tassel M & K markings. So if that white bag is vintage, and it must be, than it sure is in good shape, especially for white! But I am not paying until I get the pics of the interior and post them here.


My biggest question about the white bag, is why is the MK logo plate on the side , rather than on the front, like my bags. If you notice, on both of my vintage bags, the MK logo plate is on the front.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Back to this one, please help me report this, since we all agree it is fake. It has four bids on it already and I feel sorry for the buyers that are getting burned! There is only 20 hours left on the auction.. Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161390058903&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, think I got it now. Let's see.
> 
> 
> plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048778713779855474?pid=6048778713779855474&oid=100426311597490379167
> 
> 
> plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048779471544939746?pid=6048779471544939746&oid=100426311597490379167
> 
> 
> plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048778860677539426?pid=6048778860677539426&oid=100426311597490379167
> 
> 
> plus.google.com/photos/100426311597490379167/albums/6048778533990417025/6048778860677539426?pid=6048778860677539426&oid=100426311597490379167




The link you provided didn't work for me. However lets consider a few things:
Considering the bag is white if in fact it were an authentic vintage piece it would be yellowing by now even if it were never used I believe.

Those tassels seem very easy to replicate and I'm wondering if that is the reason you don't see it on any newer bags.

The MK plate on the side looks weird. I have never seen any Michael Kors bag (monogram doesn't count) with just MK spelled on a label.

Without considering anything at first glance the bag looks cheap and ordinary.


----------



## vhelya

suheycitasworld said:


> no problem! I'm constantly learning from you on this thread as well! &#128151;




&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> The link you provided didn't work for me. However lets consider a few things:
> Considering the bag is white if in fact it were an authentic vintage piece it would be yellowing by now even if it were never used I believe.
> 
> Those tassels seem very easy to replicate and I'm wondering if that is the reason you don't see it on any newer bags.
> 
> The MK plate on the side looks weird. I have never seen any Michael Kors bag (monogram doesn't count) with just MK spelled on a label.
> 
> Without considering anything at first glance the bag looks cheap and ordinary.


Well, on my bags, if you felt the leather, and could touch the quality, you would not think they are cheap quality. The hardware is all solid brass , the stitching is impeccable and the thick soft leather is beyond reproach. Back in the 80s , the braided strap design was really hot and you saw bags with that MK logo everywhere. In the stores and on your friends. Frankly, the leather is much thicker and better than on my newer bags. So I guess it is hard to tell from a photo. Did you even see the photos? I had to start a new post to be able to us jpeg pics. I posted two vintage MK bags with the same logo plate and tassels. You would need to go back on the pages, because it was't a reply to you, it was a new post ( 2 of them)
And now, the woman with this 1000.00  bag,  came up with a receipt from the MK store.   Hmmm, really makes me wonder.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161390058903&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## suheycitasworld

suheycitasworld said:


> The link you provided didn't work for me. However lets consider a few things:
> Considering the bag is white if in fact it were an authentic vintage piece it would be yellowing by now even if it were never used I believe.
> 
> Those tassels seem very easy to replicate and I'm wondering if that is the reason you don't see it on any newer bags.
> 
> The MK plate on the side looks weird. I have never seen any Michael Kors bag (monogram doesn't count) with just MK spelled on a label.
> 
> Without considering anything at first glance the bag looks cheap and ordinary.




The bag I'm referencing is the white leather one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> The bag I'm referencing is the white leather one.


Yes, She just sent me the pics of the interior through ebay messaging and I can't download them to place here, but it has the little plastic tab that says 'China B 1081' on it.( hard to read so may be off a digit)   It also has the rectangular leather tab that says 'MICHAEL Michael Kors' on it, and the signature interior looks correct with the signature design...hmmm. Wish I could get the pics on here, but I have to say, that from the pics I am seeing of the interior and the date code plastic tab, it really does look authentic. Hmmm ...this is a hard one.


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, She just sent me the pics of the interior through ebay messaging and I can't download them to place here, but it has the little plastic tab that says 'China B 1081' on it.( hard to read so may be off a digit)   It also has the rectangular leather tab that says 'MICHAEL Michael Kors' on it, and the signature interior looks correct with the signature design...hmmm. Wish I could get the pics on here, but I have to say, that from the pics I am seeing of the interior and the date code plastic tab, it really does look authentic. Hmmm ...this is a hard one.




Can you email them to me and I would take a look at it/upload the pics on to here for others to give you their opinion.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> Can you email them to me and I would take a look at it/upload the pics on to here for others to give you their opinion.


I tried to figure it out. They download as a word file and I just can't figure out how to get them on here. I will go into my personal email and see if I can do better from there. Has to be later on, though. Busy day! Thanks.


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> I tried to figure it out. They download as a word file and I just can't figure out how to get them on here. I will go into my personal email and see if I can do better from there. Has to be later on, though. Busy day! Thanks.




No problem. Aside from the authenticity do you truly like the bag? Is it a deal that's too good to be true?


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> No problem. Aside from the authenticity do you truly like the bag? Is it a deal that's too good to be true?


I do like the bag, but it has to be authentic. I don't support child slave labor and underground drug cartels that the counterfeit handbag business is all about. I do love the braided straps and the pleated leather. I have received many deals on ebay that were too good to be true, but they were for real.Many sellers end their auctions at really bad times of the day, such as two in the morning. They don't consider coast to coast timing or day of the week. Also, they don't use good key words in their titles, which keeps their item from coming up in a search. It ends up getting lost in the thousands of listings. So essentially , their mistakes can be to a buyers gain.. But if you spend hours and hours looking for these poorly listed treasures,  believe me, they are there. Often they do not put enough pics or description in the listing, so most buyers will move on, rather than ask for more pics or description, causing the item to get fewer bids and sell for way less than it should. Ebay encourages the auction format by charging less money to list it that way, so many sellers take a chance. There are many ladies who do not know how to sell on ebay and have these treasures in their closets,, and many of them are authentic.  I do run into MANY fakes however. Some sellers are aware and trying to rip us off, and others have no clue. It's all knowing how to play the game. It is so nice to have this purse forum to help us in our search for a great deal. I will try later to get those pics on here.  Thanks so much.


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> I do like the bag, but it has to be authentic. I don't support child slave labor and underground drug cartels that the counterfeit handbag business is all about. I do love the braided straps and the pleated leather. I have received many deals on ebay that were too good to be true, but they were for real.Many sellers end their auctions at really bad times of the day, such as two in the morning. They don't consider coast to coast timing or day of the week. Also, they don't use good key words in their titles, which keeps their item from coming up in a search. It ends up getting lost in the thousands of listings. So essentially , their mistakes can be to a buyers gain.. But if you spend hours and hours looking for these poorly listed treasures,  believe me, they are there. Often they do not put enough pics or description in the listing, so most buyers will move on, rather than ask for more pics or description, causing the item to get fewer bids and sell for way less than it should. Ebay encourages the auction format by charging less money to list it that way, so many sellers take a chance. There are many ladies who do not know how to sell on ebay and have these treasures in their closets,, and many of them are authentic.  I do run into MANY fakes however. Some sellers are aware and trying to rip us off, and others have no clue. It's all knowing how to play the game. It is so nice to have this purse forum to help us in our search for a great deal. I will try later to get those pics on here.  Thanks so much.




I agree. It's no problem at all. My participation on here furthers my knowledge on bags. I love it! Have you tried looking at bags on PoshMark? Granted there are fake ones on there too I do see a lot of authentic ones as well.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I love it too and it is fun to chat with like minded ladies that have this in common. My husband could really care less! lol! No, I haven't seen that site or even heard of it. I will check it out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> I love it too and it is fun to chat with like minded ladies that have this in common. My husband could really care less! lol! No, I haven't seen that site or even heard of it. I will check it out. Thanks for the tip!




It's a site but to "shop" you need to download the app on your phone. It's kind of like eBay in that you can post your stuff but it's not auction based you just list your price and sell. It's like a giant closet lol you will love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> It's a site but to "shop" you need to download the app on your phone. It's kind of like eBay in that you can post your stuff but it's not auction based you just list your price and sell. It's like a giant closet lol you will love it!


I figured out a way to get the pics on here  of the white interior, but I will have to start a new post to attach, so please watch for it, cuz it won't come as a reply to you. It will start as a new post. Here goes.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I couldn't figure out how to download these from my ebay email. They were in a word file, so I took photos of the photos! lol! They aren't very clear, but here they are.


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> I couldn't figure out how to download these from my ebay email. They were in a word file, so I took photos of the photos! lol! They aren't very clear, but here they are.




Got it. Did she provide pictures of the zipper head? Is there a key ring holder hardware? Did she say how old the bag was without hinting it might be vintage? I wouldn't want someone to take advantage by asking "is this bag vintage?" And their response be "sure" lol you get what I mean. You should ask when was this bag purchased, from what, year etc. it could help you search for this bag online to see if it ever did exist and if so what are the details. Authenticating is all about research.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> Got it. Did she provide pictures of the zipper head? Is there a key ring holder hardware? Did she say how old the bag was without hinting it might be vintage? I wouldn't want someone to take advantage by asking "is this bag vintage?" And their response be "sure" lol you get what I mean. You should ask when was this bag purchased, from what, year etc. it could help you search for this bag online to see if it ever did exist and if so what are the details. Authenticating is all about research.


Yes, there is a key ring holder but she didn't send me a pic.  It was so inexpensive,  I went ahead and paid for it. I will take pics myself when it arrives. I have a fairly good feeling about it though, looking at the date code and how much it is like my vintage bags. But we can go over it further next week to make sure,  when I add more pics. If it is fake I can just send it back. Did you see the new ebay user agreement? Stating sellers have to pay return shipping now if not as described??


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, there is a key ring holder but she didn't send me a pic.  It was so inexpensive,  I went ahead and paid for it. I will take pics myself when it arrives. I have a fairly good feeling about it though, looking at the date code and how much it is like my vintage bags. But we can go over it further next week to make sure,  when I add more pics. If it is fake I can just send it back. Did you see the new ebay user agreement? Stating sellers have to pay return shipping now if not as described??




Sounds good! I def think it's best if you compare your own vintage bag to it since I'm not familiar with vintage MK. But I can def assist you and help you compare details. As for eBay that's great I'm not shocked. eBay sellers should be held accountable for what they post it saves both parties a lot of hassle in the long run.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Good grief! Would you help me report this? This is disgusting! Can you believe anyone would bid on this? I reported it 3 times and ebay won't remove! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...082?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51c1f3e33a


----------



## coachie mama

anyone know what this bag is called? thanks!


----------



## coachie mama

coachie mama said:


> anyone know what this bag is called? thanks!



NM.. found it. Erin large tote.


----------



## CinthiaZ

coachie mama said:


> NM.. found it. Erin large tote.


I call it beautiful! lol! I love the bags with the chain straps!


----------



## Juicy99

Can anyone help me authenticate this please? 
s1.postimg.org/ti130mhkb/photo_1.jpg

s1.postimg.org/5je2m06ej/photo_2.jpg

s1.postimg.org/4rbemt27f/photo_3.jpg

s1.postimg.org/i6yfc9ap7/photo_4.jpg

s1.postimg.org/ghpc46uzv/photo_5.jpg

The inside does have the MK logo though even though you can't really see it due to the lighting. 

Thanks! x


----------



## vhelya

Juicy99 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this please?
> 
> s1.postimg.org/ti130mhkb/photo_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s1.postimg.org/5je2m06ej/photo_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s1.postimg.org/4rbemt27f/photo_3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s1.postimg.org/i6yfc9ap7/photo_4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s1.postimg.org/ghpc46uzv/photo_5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> The inside does have the MK logo though even though you can't really see it due to the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! x




Although at first I'm thinking to ask you for more pics but look at on your first pic, I can already tell this selma bag is real FAKE..

Not because I can't see the MK logo inside but because something else then supported by some other signs in other pics, I'm pretty confidence that the bag is 100% FAKE


----------



## Juicy99

Thanks! I've just bought this bag : http://www.ebay.com/itm/161400553394?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT  
If anyone can confirm authenticity, I will go ahead and pay for it 
Thanks x


----------



## seney

Juicy99 said:


> Thanks! I've just bought this bag : http://www.ebay.com/itm/161400553394?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> If anyone can confirm authenticity, I will go ahead and pay for it
> Thanks x



Oh no, don't!  My friend bought this same bag from the same seller and gave me pictures.  It was confirmed as fake on this thread a few pages back.  There was also a dent at the bottom.


----------



## Juicy99

Ooh okay I won't pay for it then! Thanks so much x


----------



## coivcte

seney said:


> Oh no, don't!  My friend bought this same bag from the same seller and gave me pictures.  It was confirmed as fake on this thread a few pages back.  There was also a dent at the bottom.



I am also looking onto this Selma, are you able to tell me why it's fake?
I compared the photo to my existing Selma and they look the same?


----------



## suheycitasworld

coivcte said:


> I am also looking onto this Selma, are you able to tell me why it's fake?
> 
> I compared the photo to my existing Selma and they look the same?




You cannot really tell from these photos but my guess is the fake tissue paper is the dead giveaway. MK bags come with MK logo tissue paper.


----------



## vhelya

seney said:


> Oh no, don't!  My friend bought this same bag from the same seller and gave me pictures.  It was confirmed as fake on this thread a few pages back.  There was also a dent at the bottom.







coivcte said:


> I am also looking onto this Selma, are you able to tell me why it's fake?
> 
> I compared the photo to my existing Selma and they look the same?







suheycitasworld said:


> You cannot really tell from these photos but my guess is the fake tissue paper is the dead giveaway. MK bags come with MK logo tissue paper.




I think seney is referring to the thread #3361 and #3392

If yes, coivcte you may check out those threads. The bag is a very good replica, hard to believe but still can find few mistakes on the bag.

Seriously, those fakers are getting better in replicating


----------



## nikky84

Would anyone know if this is real or fake. The seller tells me it was bought in the US as a present for his wife but there is no proof of purchase

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261569637333


----------



## vhelya

nikky84 said:


> Would anyone know if this is real or fake. The seller tells me it was bought in the US as a present for his wife but there is no proof of purchase
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261569637333




It's obviously fake


----------



## ley2

nikky84 said:


> Would anyone know if this is real or fake. The seller tells me it was bought in the US as a present for his wife but there is no proof of purchase
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261569637333



Cant open the link..


----------



## suheycitasworld

vhelya said:


> It's obviously fake




+1 not authentic


----------



## Norwegian Girl

suheycitasworld said:


> You cannot really tell from these photos but my guess is the fake tissue paper is the dead giveaway. MK bags come with MK logo tissue paper.



This is not always the case.
I bought my Hamilton at a high end store so I'm sure that it's genuine. It did not have logo tissue  paper, so I don't think this is alone is a sign of how genuine/fake the bag is.


----------



## MirandaJane

Hello lovely people. Please authenticate this tote for my friend. She bought it from an online seller on fb who claims that her items came from big sales in US. Would really appreciate your expertise. Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## suheycitasworld

Norwegian Girl said:


> This is not always the case.
> 
> I bought my Hamilton at a high end store so I'm sure that it's genuine. It did not have logo tissue  paper, so I don't think this is alone is a sign of how genuine/fake the bag is.




That makes sense but I guess there's a difference between the paper used for stuffing and the one used for protecting the hardware. All the MK bags I've bought (five) have come with thick recycled stuffing paper and a thinner tissue paper with the logo on it on the handles and hardware. And this person is selling it with the MK shopping bag so I'm assuming they purchased it from the store itself. However they could have also used their own tissue paper if they removed the original. *Not offering any authentication on this bag btw since I cannot tell from these photos themselves. Just my thoughts on things to look out for.* &#128522;


----------



## suheycitasworld

MirandaJane said:


> View attachment 2727820
> View attachment 2727821
> View attachment 2727822
> View attachment 2727823
> View attachment 2727824
> View attachment 2727825
> View attachment 2727826
> View attachment 2727827
> View attachment 2727828
> View attachment 2727829
> View attachment 2727830
> 
> 
> Hello lovely people. Please authenticate this tote for my friend. She bought it from an online seller on fb who claims that her items came from big sales in US. Would really appreciate your expertise. Thank you! &#128522;




I cannot seem to find this jet set tote style online. I'm not sure if this ever came out. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## gwendolen

Could anyone please authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## vhelya

MirandaJane said:


> View attachment 2727820
> View attachment 2727821
> View attachment 2727822
> View attachment 2727823
> View attachment 2727824
> View attachment 2727825
> View attachment 2727826
> View attachment 2727827
> View attachment 2727828
> View attachment 2727829
> View attachment 2727830
> 
> 
> Hello lovely people. Please authenticate this tote for my friend. She bought it from an online seller on fb who claims that her items came from big sales in US. Would really appreciate your expertise. Thank you! &#128522;







suheycitasworld said:


> I cannot seem to find this jet set tote style online. I'm not sure if this ever came out. Can anyone else confirm?




I also not familiar with this design but there is 1 sign that I trust all the authentic Michael Kors bag will not have the problem shown in the above pics..
Trust that this bag is not authentic..

But just wait again for another opinion..


----------



## suheycitasworld

gwendolen said:


> Could anyone please authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727967
> 
> View attachment 2727968
> 
> View attachment 2727969
> 
> View attachment 2727970
> 
> View attachment 2727971




Can you please provide pictures of the zipper head, key ring holder strap hardware, and serial code. Thanks!


----------



## vhelya

Norwegian Girl said:


> This is not always the case.
> 
> I bought my Hamilton at a high end store so I'm sure that it's genuine. It did not have logo tissue  paper, so I don't think this is alone is a sign of how genuine/fake the bag is.






suheycitasworld said:


> That makes sense but I guess there's a difference between the paper used for stuffing and the one used for protecting the hardware. All the MK bags I've bought (five) have come with thick recycled stuffing paper and a thinner tissue paper with the logo on it on the handles and hardware. And this person is selling it with the MK shopping bag so I'm assuming they purchased it from the store itself. However they could have also used their own tissue paper if they removed the original. *Not offering any authentication on this bag btw since I cannot tell from these photos themselves. Just my thoughts on things to look out for.* &#128522;




Actually I agree with both 
Since packaging is always very easy to be modified it's very difficult to determine by the packaging itself alone..
I did ever bought a bag from Nordstrom and it didn't come with the MK tissue paper and complete packaging..The bag was unwrapped on the handle and no MK plastic as well, trust the bag might be one of the bag which was taken from the display in the store..

But if we look at the ebay ads again, the bag looks like still wrapped with tissue paper and should be in the complete packaging together with MK plastic..It's very uncommon that the authentic bag which is still brand new and comes with everything doesn't come with MK tissue paper stuffing..But again, this is just a red flag that we must see further for authentication since all those replicators are seriously getting better &#128533;


----------



## gratefulgirl

suheycitasworld said:


> I cannot seem to find this jet set tote style online. I'm not sure if this ever came out. Can anyone else confirm?



I'm not an expert, but I have seen the blue version of this bag at the MK outlet.


----------



## MirandaJane

vhelya said:


> I also not familiar with this design but there is 1 sign that I trust all the authentic Michael Kors bag will not have the problem shown in the above pics..
> Trust that this bag is not authentic..
> 
> But just wait again for another opinion..




Thanks for the reply. What problem?


----------



## MirandaJane

Here's another tote that my friends bought from the same seller of the pink striped tote. Please, please authenticate. Thank you so much.


----------



## vhelya

MirandaJane said:


> Thanks for the reply. What problem?




Sorry no hint in this thread..It's too risky that those replicators can learn their mistake by reading this thread


----------



## suheycitasworld

MirandaJane said:


> View attachment 2728996
> View attachment 2728997
> View attachment 2728998
> View attachment 2728999
> View attachment 2729000
> View attachment 2729001
> View attachment 2729002
> 
> 
> Here's another tote that my friends bought from the same seller of the pink striped tote. Please, please authenticate. Thank you so much.




IMO I think this one is fake. As for the striped one I can't confirm. I couldn't find a single picture of it online.


----------



## MirandaJane

suheycitasworld said:


> IMO I think this one is fake. As for the striped one I can't confirm. I couldn't find a single picture of it online.




Thanks so much.


----------



## MirandaJane

suheycitasworld said:


> IMO I think this one is fake. As for the striped one I can't confirm. I couldn't find a single picture of it online.




Hi. How do you find the details on the striped one?


----------



## Minkette

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

How about this one?


----------



## Brkfst@Tiffanys

Hi can someone authenticate this for me? I'm not too familiar with Michael Kors but like the style


----------



## suheycitasworld

MirandaJane said:


> Hi. How do you find the details on the striped one?




I google the description of it. "Michael Kors Pink Striped Jet Set Tote" nothing came up.


----------



## suheycitasworld

Brkfst@Tiffanys said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this for me? I'm not too familiar with Michael Kors but like the style
> View attachment 2729331




You need to upload upclose photos of all the hardware, lining, and serial code.


----------



## evelynhg1107

Hi guys,

I'd appreciate some insight on the authenticity of this Selma:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123&autorefresh=true

The pictures seem authentic but the seller isn't a very reputable seller and has sold several Selma way under its MSRP, which is a little fishy to me. 

Any opinion is helpful, thank you!


----------



## vhelya

evelynhg1107 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate some insight on the authenticity of this Selma:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123&autorefresh=true
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures seem authentic but the seller isn't a very reputable seller and has sold several Selma way under its MSRP, which is a little fishy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinion is helpful, thank you!




Yeah, the pics seem authentic for the stock pics she posted 
But the pics of the real bag itself seems bad..
The bag is not authentic


----------



## vhelya

Minkette said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> How about this one?




I think it's fine..Seems good


----------



## Minkette

vhelya said:


> I think it's fine..Seems good


Thanks so much vhelya! You are awesome!


----------



## ley2

evelynhg1107 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'd appreciate some insight on the authenticity of this Selma:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123&autorefresh=true
> 
> The pictures seem authentic but the seller isn't a very reputable seller and has sold several Selma way under its MSRP, which is a little fishy to me.
> 
> Any opinion is helpful, thank you!



Hi evelynhg.. I notice picture#5, the screw head below the handle is at 180degree instead of usual 45degree angle for typical authentic MK bag. I would vote for non-autentic for this..


----------



## evelynhg1107

You guys are total godsend, thank you so much! I was one step away from being impulsive. Ugh, it's too good to be true.


----------



## vhelya

Minkette said:


> Thanks so much vhelya! You are awesome!




Most welcome


----------



## lizmil

I'd like opinions of authenticity on this item, thank you.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/400755925002


----------



## lizmil

Here's another.....

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=171434257901


----------



## jojon21

lizmil said:


> I'd like opinions of authenticity on this item, thank you.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/400755925002





lizmil said:


> Here's another.....
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=171434257901



Both look good, they are the same wallet from the same seller.  I saw these at the MK outlet.  I have purchased from this seller before!


----------



## suheycitasworld

jojon21 said:


> both look good, they are the same wallet from the same seller.  I saw these at the mk outlet.  I have purchased from this seller before!




+1


----------



## lizmil

jojon21 said:


> Both look good, they are the same wallet from the same seller.  I saw these at the MK outlet.  I have purchased from this seller before!



Thank you.


----------



## nicolesiow

Please authenticate this mini selma. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MICHAEL...472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a960f2a70

Here is another one, 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...816?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d22ff3e80


----------



## jojon21

nicolesiow said:


> Please authenticate this mini selma.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MICHAEL...472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a960f2a70
> 
> Here is another one,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...816?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d22ff3e80



Both look good!


----------



## ley2

Sian456 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received a Michael kors Hamilton saffiano in the post today. The dust bag is white with silver metallic writing on it. Would this be correct? All the pics I have seen on here and Instagram seem to show a more cream/beige coloured dust bag with large MK logo. Is this normal?



Yes completely! Its MK new dust bag!


----------



## nicolesiow

jojon21 said:


> Both look good!



Thanks for helping..


----------



## nicolesiow

Did anybody know if Mk come with this design?


----------



## jojon21

nicolesiow said:


> Did anybody know if Mk come with this design?



Yes, I believe it's called Marina.


----------



## Miss Krys

nicolesiow said:


> Did anybody know if Mk come with this design?


This is the Marina bag, predecessor to the Jet Set Gathered Tote


----------



## belovaldi

Hi!

I bought this bag few months ago from a friend but didn't end up using it. Now that I want to resell it, I have people asking me for the tag barcode to validate its authenticity from searchupc.com - unfortunately I didn't know that the tag is important and I didn't ask for it from my friend when I got it. Now I am a bit nervous that the bag was given to me without the price tag (I thought she just didn't want me to see the original price). Can you help me authenticate this bag, without the barcode? I have another Selma bag which I bought from the counter and the feel of the material is quite the same for me, but I don't have a talent for keen eye. Any help will be appreciated, thank you!

Inner label says:
Made in Indonesia
AI-1405

Back inner label says:
30S3GLMS2L

Also, the interior is fully lined with black material with MK logo prints, and 1 zipped pocket.

Below the pocket, there's a black leather label that says MICHAEL Michael Kors.


farm4.staticflickr.com/3926/14872194327_5dcb2f5371_c.jpg

farm6.staticflickr.com/5558/14872170638_fd818b4454_c.jpg

it's hard to take photo of the engrave but it does say MICHAEL KORS

farm4.staticflickr.com/3835/14872114160_5ceb6d5c41_c.jpg

farm6.staticflickr.com/5573/15035751726_6b39dd4e6e_c.jpg

farm6.staticflickr.com/5596/15035760316_759e63c086_c.jpg


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Photos doesn't work.


----------



## belovaldi

Sorry, please try this

https://www.flickr.com/photos/37285395@N06/14872194327/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/37285395@N06/14872170638/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/37285395@N06/15035751726/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/37285395@N06/15035760316/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/37285395@N06/14872114160/in/photostream/


----------



## nicolesiow

jojon21 said:


> Yes, I believe it's called Marina.





Miss Krys said:


> This is the Marina bag, predecessor to the Jet Set Gathered Tote



Thanks sweetie...


----------



## Miss Krys

I'm inclined to say this bag is fake, judging from what I can see in the pics so far, but wait to see what a few other ladies here think about it


----------



## vhelya

@Belovaldi

I don't know why I couldn't quote your thread..
It's a fake bag


----------



## belovaldi

Thank you *Miss Krys* and *vhelya* - wowsers I really didn't expect that, someone has a lot of explaining to do to me


----------



## Miss Krys

belovaldi said:


> Thank you *Miss Krys* and *vhelya* - wowsers I really didn't expect that, someone has a lot of explaining to do to me


It's a very good possibility that your friend didn't know it was a fake themselves.  At a first glance this bag could pass as authentic to someone who doesn't know much about the brand or style


----------



## vhelya

belovaldi said:


> Thank you *Miss Krys* and *vhelya* - wowsers I really didn't expect that, someone has a lot of explaining to do to me






Miss Krys said:


> It's a very good possibility that your friend didn't know it was a fake themselves.  At a first glance this bag could pass as authentic to someone who doesn't know much about the brand or style



+1 It could be your friend also didn't aware that it's a fake bag.

The bag looks like high grade replica but the packaging clearly showed that it's the packaging of standard fake bag..However, some people may not aware about this. 

There are some details with mistakes also found on the bag but it's not obvious thus many people won't really pay attention on it


----------



## nicolesiow

Hi, look like this seller is selling fake but she told me its authentic. Here is some picture taken from her sold picture gallery. I'm not expert ,need more suggestion .


----------



## Lady501

Hi,

I just bought Sutton Medium Navy last week. I already validate on searchupc.com, it's valid and from nordstrom. Since this is the first time i purchase MK bag, so I can't see if its fake or not. Please authenticate for me...

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...tonMediumNavy_zps3994bcb6.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...onMediumNavy4_zpsbc191c2f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...onMediumNavy3_zps125ac79b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...onMediumNavy2_zps9e2ed5cd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

I found a defects long strap...Here's the pic
http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...m Navy/Strap1_zps8b281ca0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
1. The seams ripped
2. Black edging is a bit chipped
3. Black edging didn't coat neatly

Since the bags looks authentic for me, so I only told the seller about the defect long strap and the seller also offering me to return the long strap and she would give me the new one
The new one came, and also defected, and make me doubt about the authenticity of this bag. Here's the pic

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...m Navy/Strap2_zps97c26aec.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...m Navy/Strap3_zps85cc80d2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
1. "MIchael Kors" letter on B is not properly embossed. And the position of the letter on A & B are different.
2. The A & B hooks are different models. A is S curve and B is diagonal line.
3. The A & B (i don't now how to say it in english, pic above), are different. A has hole, but B is covered.  


Do 1 strap could have different hooks?

Please help me to authenticate this bag. Any help will be appreciated, thank you in advance ^^


----------



## imasoldier

Hi there!

I recently purchased this large Selma from a small-time online seller, who claims she gets her items from outlet stores. A bit of background info - I'm from Asia, and where I'm staying designer & high end brands are priced sky high, hence most of us gets our items straight from US outlets

Would appreciate so much if someone could help verify if this bag is authentic? I am abit apprehensive because there was no care card (the seller claimed that she got it from MK outlet, and so happened that the sales assistance forgot to include the carecard for all the bags in this particular batch). Also, if you look at the photos below, the Michael Kors logo engraved onto the bag looks abit crooked ie they are not in a straight line. Is this normal? And are there any MK bags that are Made in Indonesia? As far as I know, MK bags are mostly made in china. correct me if i'm wrong

Other points to note:
- the price i bought from her was about ~USD248 
-handles were wrapped in paper (instead of plastic) when i got it
- no price tag/original receipt given by seller
-i have adjusted the bag strap - the original placement was on the third link

Here are the photos (sorry for the bad lighting! it was taken with a smartphone) :


----------



## nicolesiow

imasoldier said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I recently purchased this large Selma from a small-time online seller, who claims she gets her items from outlet stores. A bit of background info - I'm from Asia, and where I'm staying designer & high end brands are priced sky high, hence most of us gets our items straight from US outlets
> 
> Would appreciate so much if someone could help verify if this bag is authentic? I am abit apprehensive because there was no care card (the seller claimed that she got it from MK outlet, and so happened that the sales assistance forgot to include the carecard for all the bags in this particular batch). Also, if you look at the photos below, the Michael Kors logo engraved onto the bag looks abit crooked ie they are not in a straight line. Is this normal? And are there any MK bags that are Made in Indonesia? As far as I know, MK bags are mostly made in china. correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> Other points to note:
> - the price i bought from her was about ~USD248
> -handles were wrapped in paper (instead of plastic) when i got it
> - no price tag/original receipt given by seller
> -i have adjusted the bag strap - the original placement was on the third link
> 
> Here are the photos (sorry for the bad lighting! it was taken with a smartphone) :
> View attachment 2733420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733424
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733425
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733426
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733427
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733428
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733429



I compare your selma to mine seem a bit different in picture 4 and 10.
Which website you bought from?


----------



## lizmil

Thank you too the people who authenticated my eBay purchase. It came today.


----------



## imasoldier

nicolesiow said:


> I compare your selma to mine seem a bit different in picture 4 and 10.
> Which website you bought from?


i got it from this website www.wanisepen.blogspot.com

she claims all her items are authentic and bought from outlet
i enquired about the receipt, but she claims that because she buys in bulk (more than 20 items in one trip), the receipt has been declared at customs for clearance, hence there is no receipt to show

would appreciate very much if anyone could verify

thanks!


----------



## Berry123

Please can you check the following bag is real

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291225718877

Thanks muchly Karen x


----------



## imasoldier

nicolesiow said:


> I compare your selma to mine seem a bit different in picture 4 and 10.
> Which website you bought from?


Would you have photos of your Selma for me to compare to photo4 and photo10?


----------



## Miss Krys

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, look like this seller is selling fake but she told me its authentic. Here is some picture taken from her sold picture gallery. I'm not expert ,need more suggestion .


Sorry, but given the pics that you have there is no way I can really authenticate any of those bags (most of the ladies here need close ups of the bag and its hardware) but if you suspect the seller is dealing out fakes then go with your feelings on this one and continue to search for a reputable seller that offers you plenty of pics of their purses (the actual ones for sale and not photo stock) and that you feel more comfortable buying from.


----------



## Miss Krys

Lady501 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought Sutton Medium Navy last week. I already validate on searchupc.com, it's valid and from nordstrom. Since this is the first time i purchase MK bag, so I can't see if its fake or not. Please authenticate for me...
> 
> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...tonMediumNavy_zps3994bcb6.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...onMediumNavy4_zpsbc191c2f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...onMediumNavy3_zps125ac79b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...onMediumNavy2_zps9e2ed5cd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> I found a defects long strap...Here's the pic
> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...m Navy/Strap1_zps8b281ca0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
> 1. The seams ripped
> 2. Black edging is a bit chipped
> 3. Black edging didn't coat neatly
> 
> Since the bags looks authentic for me, so I only told the seller about the defect long strap and the seller also offering me to return the long strap and she would give me the new one
> The new one came, and also defected, and make me doubt about the authenticity of this bag. Here's the pic
> 
> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...m Navy/Strap2_zps97c26aec.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Lad...m Navy/Strap3_zps85cc80d2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> 1. "MIchael Kors" letter on B is not properly embossed. And the position of the letter on A & B are different.
> 2. The A & B hooks are different models. A is S curve and B is diagonal line.
> 3. The A & B (i don't now how to say it in english, pic above), are different. A has hole, but B is covered.
> 
> 
> Do 1 strap could have different hooks?
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Any help will be appreciated, thank you in advance ^^


A MK bag should never have mismatching hardware or poor stitching like shown on this bag which leads me to believe that it's a fake bag with a real MK tag attached to it.  Fakers have been doing this a while since the tags are one of the things that people look for when determining authenticity (the MK boutique closest to me had several display models missing their tags, care cards, and dust bags because of this and it finally reached a point where the SA took them all out to curb the problem).  Try and return this bag to get your money back.


----------



## nicolesiow

imasoldier said:


> Would you have photos of your Selma for me to compare to photo4 and photo10?



Hi, the seller is using photo stock so its hard to tell from his website. Here is some picture of my selma. Between the price you bought it is too good to be true. He is selling RM7++. mine is RM12++. Better wait other to give more opinion.


----------



## nicolesiow

Miss Krys said:


> Sorry, but given the pics that you have there is no way I can really authenticate any of those bags (most of the ladies here need close ups of the bag and its hardware) but if you suspect the seller is dealing out fakes then go with your feelings on this one and continue to search for a reputable seller that offers you plenty of pics of their purses (the actual ones for sale and not photo stock) and that you feel more comfortable buying from.



Thank for replying , the seller cant provide more picture, the price she selling is too low, I think I better not to take risk. 

As you said "Good bags aren't cheap and cheap bags aren't good" - Miss Krys


----------



## Miss Krys

nicolesiow said:


> Thank for replying , the seller cant provide more picture, the price she selling is too low, I think I better not to take risk.
> 
> As you said "Good bags aren't cheap and cheap bags aren't good" - Miss Krys


Most welcome and good luck hunting!


----------



## evelynhg1107

Hi, it'll be great if I can get some opinion on the authenticity of this  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/368-Michael...542?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a962d8826


----------



## Berry123

Please can you check the following bag is real

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291225718877

Thanks muchly Karen x


----------



## vhelya

imasoldier said:


> Would you have photos of your Selma for me to compare to photo4 and photo10?





Could you provide the pic of the whole bag from front and side of the bag? Also the zip? and more details of the long strap?
There's something that threw me off


----------



## vhelya

@nicolesiow

Hard to tell from the pics to confirm the authenticity..But as a buyer, I won't go to this seller.

First, from the pics I'm more towards that the bag is not authentic.

Second, the seller can't provide more pics could be because she want to hide something.


----------



## Miss Krys

evelynhg1107 said:


> Hi, it'll be great if I can get some opinion on the authenticity of this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/368-Michael...542?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a962d8826


Sorry sweetie, in order for us to help you authenticate a bag we need close up pics of the bag, its interior, and the hardware. Ask the seller to send you some...if they are selling authentic then they have nothing to hide from you


----------



## evelynhg1107

Miss Krys said:


> Sorry sweetie, in order for us to help you authenticate a bag we need close up pics of the bag, its interior, and the hardware. Ask the seller to send you some...if they are selling authentic then they have nothing to hide from you


Will do that, thanks


----------



## nicolesiow

vhelya said:


> @nicolesiow
> 
> Hard to tell from the pics to confirm the authenticity..But as a buyer, I won't go to this seller.
> 
> First, from the pics I'm more towards that the bag is not authentic.
> 
> Second, the seller can't provide more pics could be because she want to hide something.



Thanks dear


----------



## coivcte

evelynhg1107 said:


> Hi, it'll be great if I can get some opinion on the authenticity of this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/368-Michael...542?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a962d8826



Hi evelynhg, I have purchased one MK bag from this Ebay seller a few months ago.
Her stocks are from Macys. You can read the feedbacks and buyers mention that.


----------



## colk

This is a private sale.  Kindly authenticate this bag for me.  Thanks!


----------



## Juicy99

Hi, can anyone authenticate this please? 
s30.postimg.org/6na8qa1jx/photo_1.jpg

s30.postimg.org/ybwvxsokd/photo_2.jpg

s30.postimg.org/p1kru9dul/photo_3.jpg
s24.postimg.org/enmc0iclt/photo_1.jpg

s24.postimg.org/blvjqjzgx/photo_2.jpg

s24.postimg.org/xwjeqiwr5/photo_3.jpg

s24.postimg.org/8p8iq9tn5/photo_4.jpg

s24.postimg.org/8nykwurtd/photo_5.jpg
Thanks x


----------



## vhelya

Juicy99 said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this please?
> 
> s30.postimg.org/6na8qa1jx/photo_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s30.postimg.org/ybwvxsokd/photo_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s30.postimg.org/p1kru9dul/photo_3.jpg
> 
> s24.postimg.org/enmc0iclt/photo_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s24.postimg.org/blvjqjzgx/photo_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s24.postimg.org/xwjeqiwr5/photo_3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s24.postimg.org/8p8iq9tn5/photo_4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> s24.postimg.org/8nykwurtd/photo_5.jpg
> 
> Thanks x




Authentic


----------



## imasoldier

vhelya said:


> Could you provide the pic of the whole bag from front and side of the bag? Also the zip? and more details of the long strap?
> There's something that threw me off




hi, here are the photos..















thank you for your time


----------



## Miss Krys

colk said:


> This is a private sale.  Kindly authenticate this bag for me.  Thanks!


Fake IMO. I've found identical bags on websites that deal cheap MK knockoffs and eventually on eBay, but I've never seen this bag in a MK store.


----------



## jojon21

colk said:


> This is a private sale.  Kindly authenticate this bag for me.  Thanks!



I believe this is authentic, it is from the line of neoprene totes he did last year, they were sold at Macy's and a couple other dept. stores. Here is a link to this tote that was sold at mapleandwest.com, an authorized mk seller.  http://www.mapleandwest.com/products/41650-jet-set-neoprene-tote-neon-pink


----------



## imasoldier

nicolesiow said:


> Hi, the seller is using photo stock so its hard to tell from his website. Here is some picture of my selma. Between the price you bought it is too good to be true. He is selling RM7++. mine is RM12++. Better wait other to give more opinion.



Thanks for your photos Nicole. however the leather creed looks the same?


----------



## Onetex

Hi

Im newbie. Can you help me to identify my bag is ORI or FAKE.

Thanks

http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg3_zpse896dffa.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg4_zpsc79fea7b.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg2_zps7a5c8fa6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg1_zps9559297f.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nicolesiow

imasoldier said:


> Thanks for your photos Nicole. however the leather creed looks the same?



You are welcome. I think its better you wait Vhelya to authenticate.


----------



## AMTrickler26

redheadedbeauty said:


> *Please post all authenticity questions here.*



I need to know if this is an Authentic Michael Kors Large Selma Messenger bag, I bought it off Ebay for $198. It came with leather card, price tag, dust bag, strap, and protective paper. Im hoping its real so I can resell it as its not the one I wanted, I meant to get the Satchel version which is much bigger. Please Help!


----------



## acm1134

AMTrickler26 said:


> I need to know if this is an Authentic Michael Kors Large Selma Messenger bag, I bought it off Ebay for $198. It came with leather card, price tag, dust bag, strap, and protective paper. Im hoping its real so I can resell it as its not the one I wanted, I meant to get the Satchel version which is much bigger. Please Help!



Looks authentic to me !


----------



## cherrylly

Anyone help me to identify this MK jet set travel tote? Thanks!


----------



## vhelya

imasoldier said:


> hi, here are the photos..
> 
> View attachment 2734232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your time




Hmmmm, I was taking long time to evaluate this bag but I couldn't be 100% sure from the pics provided.

I found some inconsistencies on the bag but I'm afraid that those are not enough to judge the bag is fake.


----------



## vhelya

Onetex said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Im newbie. Can you help me to identify my bag is ORI or FAKE.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucke...s/a619/Onetex/imagejpg3_zpse896dffa.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucke...s/a619/Onetex/imagejpg4_zpsc79fea7b.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucke...s/a619/Onetex/imagejpg2_zps7a5c8fa6.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucke...s/a619/Onetex/imagejpg1_zps9559297f.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




I think this is fine..


----------



## ilysukixD

vhelya said:


> I think this is fine..




Is this the medium size red from 2012?


----------



## Onetex

vhelya

Thanks four your attention. This i try send a new picture, maybe can help you to easy to evaluate

http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg1_zps71307cbd.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg3_zps2113acf4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg1_zps621b6592.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg2_zps0a2c3621.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

IlysukiD

Yes this selma medium red, but i dont know what year

Thanks


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> Is this the medium size red from 2012?





Onetex said:


> vhelya
> 
> Thanks four your attention. This i try send a new picture, maybe can help you to easy to evaluate
> 
> IlysukiD
> 
> Yes this selma medium red, but i dont know what year
> 
> Thanks




The bag seems fine for me..

It's 2014 production..
It can be seen from the clear tag inside the bag..


----------



## vhelya

AMTrickler26 said:


> I need to know if this is an Authentic Michael Kors Large Selma Messenger bag, I bought it off Ebay for $198. It came with leather card, price tag, dust bag, strap, and protective paper. Im hoping its real so I can resell it as its not the one I wanted, I meant to get the Satchel version which is much bigger. Please Help!




I think the pics are not enough to confirm the authenticity


----------



## AMTrickler26

What type of pics do you need?


----------



## vhelya

AMTrickler26 said:


> What type of pics do you need?




Nvm, just went through the pics again..I think it's fine


----------



## vhelya

I'm not so familiar with hamilton design but I also heard that Brand alley is selling superfakes.

Other threads from Chanel and Prada topic ever discussed about it.

So far from my experience is it's unlikely the seller who is selling fakes will also selling authentic stuffs


----------



## bip71

Hoping someone can authenticate this for me, I haven't bought it yet so I have no other pictures, sorry! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/390920855599?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Miss Krys

Sian456 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Last week I purchased a bag from brand alley which is a well known online designer outlet shop in the UK. I have recently discovered that the bag was a fake which I am very angry about. This got me thinking I wonder if my previous purchase from brand alley of my michael kors Hamilton bag was also a fake. Would you kindly give your thoughts on the pics below. Thank you.


I'm sorry, but this bag is a fake albeit a very good one.  Brand Alley is notorious for being disreputable on several levels not excluding dealing counterfeit items.


----------



## Miss Krys

bip71 said:


> Hoping someone can authenticate this for me, I haven't bought it yet so I have no other pictures, sorry!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/390920855599?nav=SEARCH


I'm honestly not very familiar with this style, but from what I can see in the pics it looks good and the seller appears to be very reputable.  The only thing that throws me off a little is the bag's interior but it must be the outlet version.


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 

My heart dropped when I opened the package and saw the MK tag. Definately not the color I'm used to seeing with his bags. Can someone verify that this is a fake, please?

Thanks.


----------



## Alef

Rarity said:


> ... Can someone verify that this is a fake, please? ...



Yes. Fake.


----------



## jojon21

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> 
> My heart dropped when I opened the package and saw the MK tag. Definately not the color I'm used to seeing with his bags. Can someone verify that this is a fake, please?
> 
> Thanks.



Definitely Fake.


----------



## jojon21

bip71 said:


> Hoping someone can authenticate this for me, I haven't bought it yet so I have no other pictures, sorry!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/390920855599?nav=SEARCH



Authentic, from the MK outlet.


----------



## Rarity

Thank you both. Just wanted to confirm before I accused the person who sold it to me.


----------



## EmberSC

http://images.craigslist.org/01717_iUf14BPfZ9E_600x450.jpg

images.craigslist.org/00I0I_1GA4aWL3DNF_600x450.jpg

http://images.craigslist.org/00t0t_LULNHlnoDg_600x450.jpg

Does this look real?


----------



## acm1134

EmberSC said:


> http://images.craigslist.org/01717_iUf14BPfZ9E_600x450.jpg
> 
> images.craigslist.org/00I0I_1GA4aWL3DNF_600x450.jpg
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/00t0t_LULNHlnoDg_600x450.jpg
> 
> Does this look real?




Yes


----------



## nicolesiow

imasoldier said:


> Thanks for your photos Nicole. however the leather creed looks the same?



How thing going? Did you find out authenticity of your bag? I cant send you pm ,dont know why? The leather creed is not so clear as my friend Vhelya mention before. I go through his fb album link and saw some of her picture is unusual.


----------



## imasoldier

nicolesiow said:


> How thing going? Did you find out authenticity of your bag? I cant send you pm ,dont know why? The leather creed is not so clear as my friend Vhelya mention before. I go through his fb album link and saw some of her picture is unusual.



sorry i have been extremely busy
i also would like to PM both you and Vhelya, but can't 
i compared it in depth with original Selma bought from boutique - it is indeed different
so different that it's so hard to tell (the quality of the leather, the shape, the feel of the leather, the smell, the material of lining etc) unless you are familiar with it
and yes you were right on the leather creed and white label - completely different from original

the hardware on the bag strap also different (as i notice how suheycitasworld likes to take a look at the photos), but would not post here as per practice

hopefully there's a way to pm you guys, there's a back story to it as well


----------



## nicolesiow

imasoldier said:


> sorry i have been extremely busy
> i also would like to PM both you and Vhelya, but can't
> i compared it in depth with original Selma bought from boutique - it is indeed different
> so different that it's so hard to tell (the quality of the leather, the shape, the feel of the leather, the smell, the material of lining etc) unless you are familiar with it
> and yes you were right on the leather creed and white label - completely different from original
> 
> the hardware on the bag strap also different (as i notice how suheycitasworld likes to take a look at the photos), but would not post here as per practice
> 
> hopefully there's a way to pm you guys, there's a back story to it as well



You can try edit or go through your profile to make a change of the setting of Private messages .After that try clicking on member name so send PM.
Hope you still can return the bag .


----------



## imasoldier

nicolesiow said:


> You can try edit or go through your profile to make a change of the setting of Private messages .After that try clicking on member name so send PM.
> Hope you still can return the bag .



yes I did. I bought from boutique and when I examined it at home the difference was so obvious, which is not easily perceived when comparing at boutique 

I guess I'm still a newbie that's why can't send pm yet. shall wait a little longer


----------



## imasoldier

vhelya said:


> Hmmmm, I was taking long time to evaluate this bag but I couldn't be 100% sure from the pics provided.
> 
> I found some inconsistencies on the bag but I'm afraid that those are not enough to judge the bag is fake.



thanks for your reply Vhelya
it is indeed different from the ones at boutique
the difference lies in its smell, feel of the leather, leather creed, lining, hardware (very minute difference) - which can not be seen from photos unfortunately


----------



## vhelya

imasoldier said:


> thanks for your reply Vhelya
> 
> it is indeed different from the ones at boutique
> 
> the difference lies in its smell, feel of the leather, leather creed, lining, hardware (very minute difference) - which can not be seen from photos unfortunately




Welcome 
How good is the fake, it's still different from the authentic one..

So sad that too many dishonest sellers are in the market


----------



## Bersh

Hey, can anybody help me about this bag. I bought it and i think it's fake as this hamilton bag backside looks so different so i have no idea have MK also made this style of bags. 
Also i didnt't find this date code inside the bag. I made lots of pictures of this bag and all these makes me worried because the seller keep saying it's authentic. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231310328879 
If somebody knows good MK bags maybe i can also send real pictures of that bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CHELSB5503 said:


> The key is on the wrong side. I have never seen a Hamilton with the key on that side!!


The key is removable and can be placed anywhere on the bag, left, right back or front, so that wouldn't reallly matter.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Question,  on the inner plastic tab where it has country and date code,  do these ALWAYS have a date code on them??  I just ran into one where it just says 'made in China' on it, but no date code. Has anyone else run into this??  TY


----------



## nicolesiow

Hi. Did anybody know where can find this bag? I cant find it in MK official website. Did MK have this design or it was a replicas ?


----------



## nicolesiow

Here is another clear picture.


----------



## SummerFlower

I really want studded selma NS and found some on eBay, could some help take a look of these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...yX1uxHQeh2RHUggdq%2F4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181422977475?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28122617398...49&var=580266947103&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141386460005?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


thanks!


----------



## jojon21

SummerFlower said:


> I really want studded selma NS and found some on eBay, could some help take a look of these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...yX1uxHQeh2RHUggdq%2F4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181422977475?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28122617398...49&var=580266947103&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141386460005?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> thanks!



#2 & #4 look good to me.  The others don't have enough detailed photos to determine.  3 of the 4 listings have already ended, did you purchase any of them?


----------



## SummerFlower

jojon21 said:


> #2 & #4 look good to me.  The others don't have enough detailed photos to determine.  3 of the 4 listings have already ended, did you purchase any of them?



i got all of them 
i have regular selmas from macy's & dillard's but i never saw a guaranteed authentic studded selma in person. 
i have compared my selmas with them and they all seem fine. after read through this thread i realized that there are very good replica out there


----------



## SummerFlower

jojon21 said:


> #2 & #4 look good to me.  The others don't have enough detailed photos to determine.  3 of the 4 listings have already ended, did you purchase any of them?



could u PM me what's the detail on the hardware which are using to detect the fake ones? I did find some small details but not sure whether that's what others are talking about here.  But somehow i cannot send PM


----------



## StopHammertime

I purchased this on Ebay yesterday:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390878820011?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
The listing itself doesn't have enough pictures to authenticate and a couple of the pics are blurry, but from what I could tell it looks good so I decided to just buy it and since she had a good return policy, if it was fake I could just return it. 
Feeling a little antsy about it, I messaged the seller this morning asking for the UPC and where she purchased the bag. This is what they answered:
*This is authentic Michael Kors purse, we purchase wholesale items from business that sell original authentic products.

Here is the UPC 888235376912*
That threw me off a little bit? I guess because I am used to LV's, where there are no wholesalers of the bags, and that would immediately mean it was a fake. Does it sound like I have anything to worry about so far, or am I worried about nothing? Will post pics when I receive it. Thanks!


----------



## Christa72720

nicolesiow said:


> Here is another clear picture.


I don't know about the authenticity, but that looks like the Sloan bag.


----------



## Miss Krys

StopHammertime said:


> I purchased this on Ebay yesterday:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390878820011?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> The listing itself doesn't have enough pictures to authenticate and a couple of the pics are blurry, but from what I could tell it looks good so I decided to just buy it and since she had a good return policy, if it was fake I could just return it.
> Feeling a little antsy about it, I messaged the seller this morning asking for the UPC and where she purchased the bag. This is what they answered:
> *This is authentic Michael Kors purse, we purchase wholesale items from business that sell original authentic products.
> 
> Here is the UPC 888235376912*
> That threw me off a little bit? I guess because I am used to LV's, where there are no wholesalers of the bags, and that would immediately mean it was a fake. Does it sound like I have anything to worry about so far, or am I worried about nothing? Will post pics when I receive it. Thanks!


MK, like Coach, offers its products in both boutiques and factory outlets.  The boutiques offer higher-quality versions of bags such as Selma and Hamilton and the top-range lines such as Miranda.  The outlets, however, will offer boutique purses that may have been defective (such as poor stitching, chipped/scratched/uneven hardware, stains, etc.)  and have had the price reduced, clearance items, and lower-quality/less pricy versions of some boutique styles (such as less hardware or less attention to detail).
This bag looks like it originated from a MK outlet which would explain the wholesale source since it is known that some eBay sellers will go in, buy large amounts of merchandise while it is discounted/on clearance and then sell online for profit...so yes, the bag could be authentic. 

Hope this helps a little


----------



## loewejess

hi guys... pls help me authenticate this selma in navy ~~ thanks all... Vhelya ~ if u r here, pls help me... lol... thanks thanks alllll ~


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> hi guys... pls help me authenticate this selma in navy ~~ thanks all... Vhelya ~ if u r here, pls help me... lol... thanks thanks alllll ~




Hi, do u have more detail pics such as zipper pull, clearer pic of leather creed, long strap details, hardware details and closer pic of the logo?


----------



## loewejess

vhelya said:


> Hi, do u have more detail pics such as zipper pull, clearer pic of leather creed, long strap details, hardware details and closer pic of the logo?



Hi Vhelya... thanks so much for ur response. Too bad... seller not willing to send photos anymore because she has got another buyer. Anyway thanks Vhelya. I ll keep looking then.


----------



## azria

Could someone please authenticate this for me?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MICHAEL...418?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20eab9b4a2

Thanks


----------



## jojon21

azria said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MICHAEL...418?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20eab9b4a2
> 
> Thanks



Looks good to me!


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> Hi Vhelya... thanks so much for ur response. Too bad... seller not willing to send photos anymore because she has got another buyer. Anyway thanks Vhelya. I ll keep looking then.




Well, it's better to be safe than buy in a rush


----------



## loewejess

Hi Vhelya ~ Hi guys... can help me auth this studded selma? thanks so much


----------



## york94

Hey girls, can you help me authenticate this large selma in black please ! Thank you .

http://s4.postimg.org/par24dh6l/photo.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/katlwfbjx/photo_1.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/55xhywnct/photo_1_1.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/b5l92k859/photo_2.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/k4fwtc2f1/photo_2_1.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/dgjb6qiwt/photo_3.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/b854pebst/photo_4.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/71kaa2c71/photo_5.jpg
http://s28.postimg.org/6m2k3n43h/photo_3_1.jpg
http://s28.postimg.org/hx57s0ayl/photo_4_1.jpg
http://s28.postimg.org/gtl3g1qbh/photo_5_1.jpg


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> Hi Vhelya ~ Hi guys... can help me auth this studded selma? thanks so much




I don't think this is authentic


----------



## vhelya

york94 said:


> Hey girls, can you help me authenticate this large selma in black please ! Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/par24dh6l/photo.jpg
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/katlwfbjx/photo_1.jpg
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/55xhywnct/photo_1_1.jpg
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/b5l92k859/photo_2.jpg
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/k4fwtc2f1/photo_2_1.jpg
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/dgjb6qiwt/photo_3.jpg
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/b854pebst/photo_4.jpg
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/71kaa2c71/photo_5.jpg
> 
> http://s28.postimg.org/6m2k3n43h/photo_3_1.jpg
> 
> http://s28.postimg.org/hx57s0ayl/photo_4_1.jpg
> 
> http://s28.postimg.org/gtl3g1qbh/photo_5_1.jpg




Bad fake


----------



## york94

vhelya said:


> Bad fake


Hi thanks for your reply , may i ask why u said its fake so i can point it out to the seller please .. i need to return this thanks..


----------



## vhelya

york94 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply , may i ask why u said its fake so i can point it out to the seller please .. i need to return this thanks..




Sorry but my practice is not to point out any mistake in this forum as the replicator can learn from their mistake here..

U can go to any MK boutique to do comparison CLOSELY coz it's quite easy to find the mistakes of the bag u're holding now


----------



## nicolesiow

Please authenticate my wallet, I wonder why the Michael Kors letter inside the wallet is not clear.


----------



## loewejess

vhelya said:


> I don't think this is authentic



Thanks Vhelya... I know you won't tell what's wrong with the bag. But can  u tell me which part of the bag has the red flag ? thanks Vhelya...


----------



## stonie

Hello! Can someone please give me their opinion on these MK sunglasses on Ebay?
Thank you very much in advance 

Name: Michael Kors Women Sunglasses MK.M2913SAF.215 59mm CHAMPAGNE
Ebay Listing: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...8?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item4184a2ff18&_uhb=1
Seller: jwiwear, 100% positive feedback

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## vhelya

loewejess said:


> Thanks Vhelya... I know you won't tell what's wrong with the bag. But can  u tell me which part of the bag has the red flag ? thanks Vhelya...




Hi sorry can't mention it here as it will be the same with pointing out where the mistake is..
I can see few mistakes from the pics u gave, u may use those pics to compare closely with the bag sold in MK boutique


----------



## Rarity

I found someone selling MK charms on Ebay. She seems to have quite a few. 

Anyone know if they're authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## JennyErin

Please help me with this Selma


----------



## JennyErin

Couple more pics


----------



## Miss Krys

Rarity said:


> I found someone selling MK charms on Ebay. She seems to have quite a few.
> 
> Anyone know if they're authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Looks good to me


----------



## ilysukixD

JennyErin said:


> Please help me with this Selma



I remember MK selling this bag during the Summer of 2012, its the clock block medium selma of neon yellow, i dont have this color but when i go home i will compare this with my colorblock selma in neon pink


----------



## JennyErin

ilysukixD said:


> I remember MK selling this bag during the Summer of 2012, its the clock block medium selma of neon yellow, i dont have this color but when i go home i will compare this with my colorblock selma in neon pink





Thank you  the suspense is killing me haha.


----------



## Rarity

Miss Krys said:


> Looks good to me


Thanks!


----------



## vhelya

JennyErin said:


> Please help me with this Selma




Mind to take more pics such as the whole bag from the front, back and side? And more pics of the longer strap?


----------



## JennyErin

vhelya said:


> Mind to take more pics such as the whole bag from the front, back and side? And more pics of the longer strap?



Here you go

Thank you so much vhelya!


----------



## JennyErin

Anddddd forgot these ones


----------



## vhelya

JennyErin said:


> Anddddd forgot these ones




I think this is ok 

Rare color and lovely..Too bad I missed this color last time


----------



## JennyErin

Ooo thank you vhelya!!! I didn't want to get excited until I got the word from the pros  thank you soooo much!!!! Time to reveal her properly! Thanks again!


----------



## vhelya

JennyErin said:


> Ooo thank you vhelya!!! I didn't want to get excited until I got the word from the pros  thank you soooo much!!!! Time to reveal her properly! Thanks again!




Enjoy &#128521;


----------



## julia@athens

Dear girls,
Please help to authenticate this bag


http://m.ebay.com/itm/361043824143?txnId=0


Thank you in advance


----------



## oresika

Are these real or in season? How can I tell? Can someone authenticate for me please?


----------



## julia@athens

Please advise if this forum still working ?
Please help to authenticate this bag if you have time?

http://m.eBay.com/itm/361043824143?txnId=0

Thank you for your help.


----------



## tomaomaokki

Dear Authenticators

Would appreciate it very much that you could kindly authenticate this MK Black Susannah which I have recently fallen in love with:

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Michael-...356?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35dc8691cc

ebay item no.: 231333073356

Seller: Steph.law

Comment from seller (with 100% positive feedback): it's a return piece from customer

Please if you may, authenticate and comment on the  condition?

Truly appreciate your time and effort, awaiting..

Warmest regards
Tomaomaokki


----------



## jojon21

tomaomaokki said:


> Dear Authenticators
> 
> Would appreciate it very much that you could kindly authenticate this MK Black Susannah which I have recently fallen in love with:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Michael-...356?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35dc8691cc
> 
> ebay item no.: 231333073356
> 
> Seller: Steph.law
> 
> Comment from seller (with 100% positive feedback): it's a return piece from customer
> 
> Please if you may, authenticate and comment on the  condition?
> 
> Truly appreciate your time and effort, awaiting..
> 
> Warmest regards
> Tomaomaokki



This bag looks authentic.  The large sticky tags on the front of the bag bother me though, in case they are hard to come off and peel the leather underneath.  I would ask the seller for a picture of the front of the bag with the sticky tags removed.


----------



## tomaomaokki

Oh ok, have not thought about that sticky, will do it right away..

Thank you sooo much dearie

Have a blessed weekend ahead!


----------



## tomaomaokki

Dear Jojon21

Are all authentic MK bags made in Indonesia?  or even  China?


----------



## jojon21

tomaomaokki said:


> Dear Jojon21
> 
> Are all authentic MK bags made in Indonesia?  or even  China?



Yes, they are made in those countries, the bag will have a tag sewn inside on the seam with the country of manufacture.


----------



## tomaomaokki

Thank you once again Jojon21, i really have tons to learn from you!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## polskablondynka

Hello ladies, 

Do you mind authenticating this medium selma messenger? The bag was bought on Ebay. It came in a white dust bag with silver Michael Kors logo. Zippers, clasps, strap, inside zippers, were covered in Michael Kors paper. There was Michael Kors wrapping paper inside as well as cardboard to hold it in shape. I've been inspecting it non stop and I have found a few imperfections (factory issue?) The bag was made in "Vietnam". It has a clear tag inside. I need a second opinion! Thank you!


----------



## polskablondynka

front & bottom:


----------



## Norwegian Girl

In my oppinion its all good.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please help report this seller. She has nine of most god awful fakes listed and admitts it freely in the titles! ebay is NOT taking them down and I need more help. Here is one listing, then see other items. Disgusting! Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...110?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46281d183e


----------



## StopHammertime

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/281409175498?lpid=82
I love this watch but this is the first time I've seen this style. Did MK ever make this watch? I would guess it's hard to authenticate watches otherwise.


----------



## polskablondynka

Are you replying to my post or the previous posts, Norwegiangirl?


----------



## polskablondynka

CinthiaZ said:


> Please help report this seller. She has nine of most god awful fakes listed and admitts it freely in the titles! ebay is NOT taking them down and I need more help. Here is one listing, then see other items. Disgusting! Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...110?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46281d183e



Haha that is so funny. What a bad seller. I'll report.


----------



## polskablondynka

Norwegian Girl said:


> In my oppinion its all good.



Are you replying to my post or previous posts? Thanks!


----------



## polskablondynka

Is any lady kind enough to PM about a handy list with items to check when authenticating? I found one on Facebook but I think it's outdated.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

polskablondynka said:


> Are you replying to my post or previous posts? Thanks!


Your post


----------



## polskablondynka

Norwegian Girl said:


> Your post



Thank you, dear.


----------



## stonie

Reposting 
Can someone please give me their opinion on these MK sunglasses on Ebay?
Thank you very much in advance!

Name: Michael Kors Women Sunglasses MK.M2913SAF.215 59mm CHAMPAGNE

Ebay Listing: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...8?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item4184a2ff18&_uhb=1

Seller: jwiwear, 100% positive feedback

Thanks for the help!


----------



## CinthiaZ

polskablondynka said:


> Haha that is so funny. What a bad seller. I'll report.


Thank you! It's really downright scary! How does ebay let this happen and not notice it? I found several more she sold in her completed listings!! They are STILL all there and we have both reported! I wish others would help report. They pay more attention when there are several reports. What will happen if she can sell these,  is they will recirculate again in the future! We have to get this seller taken down. 

TO me it is a serious matter. These counterfeit bags are made by criminals using child slave labor! The poor children are tied to machines, beaten and starved, while they make their millions, that goes to drug cartels, maffias and even terrorism! Anything we can do to stop this, even if it is small, helps to stop these criminals. I would like to know where they purchased them? Who knows? Maybe this seller is producing them , themselves! We may be knocking out a big cartel!! Let's do our part ,Ladies! 

Plus I really don't appreciate them ruining one of my favorite purchasing places like this! This is really bad for sellers too, because when buyers see stuff like this on ebay, it would make them leary to buy from legitimate sellers, because they see all the fakes on there! So we are doing nothing but good, by making this go away. I hope everyone reading this,  will report. Not just this one listing either! Look at her 'see other items'. She has NINE fakes listed! They all need to be reported.

Thanks so much to all who care to take action, against what we all hate, so much! 

Here are a couple of the listings. Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4627ad218b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4627ad218b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...483?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46281dbdc3


----------



## CinthiaZ

polskablondynka said:


> Is any lady kind enough to PM about a handy list with items to check when authenticating? I found one on Facebook but I think it's outdated.


First off, I hope you don't mind the long post here! lol! And I don't claim to be a pro, but I have been a collector for a very long time, since they first came out in 1981. I'm old! lol! I am happy to share what I have learned over the years and may even know things about the vintage bags, that some others may not. That is what is so great about this forum, because we can help and learn from each other and figure this all out together.I don't post very often here, but I do quite a bit of research here and have gained some really good information over the past couple of years, because I am not familiar with many of the newer designs. The older ones I am pretty confident about being able to identify real from fake.

   That list on facebook is good in some areas, but some of it is incorrect. They state that all MK bags will NOT have the signature logo on both the inside and outside of the bag. That really isn't true at all. There are many authentic MK bags that have the signature design on both the outside and inside. So watch out for these so called guides that you really don't know who wrote it,  or if their information is correct. That particular guide is somewhat helpful and does have some facts in there, especially about the date codes, but their signature theory,  is totally wrong.

There really is no 'list', because you basically have to become familiar with their designs.You can start by picking a style such as the Hamilton and become familiar with what the signature lining is supposed to look like, the hardware, belting across the top, etc. ( On the Hamilton)  Once you become familiar with their designs, then you will just know when you see an incorrect lining, or doesn't have the label, or the compartments are not the correct amount, etc. There are so many things to look for, and it really depends which line of MK bag you are looking at, such as the Harper line design, the Ganesvoort, line design,  the Westwood, the Beverly, the Jet Sets, and on down the line. There are so many! . 

. That is why it is so great we have this forum, because many of the ladies here are familiar with these different designs, from many years of collecting and studying the product. That is really the ONLY way you can teach yourself, is to become familiar with the brand and styles ( lines) of the brand, and that takes some serious research, studying, owning, etc. Many times I went in the store and just picked a line design, such as the Hamilton and checked out every inch of the bag. It is a good way to familiarize yourself with the authentic ones. 

Just when I think I know it all, I learn something new! lol! I have found so many answers right here on this forum and I am so grateful for that. I wonder if MK will ever start using serial numbers, like Coach does? That would really help, although these counterfeiters are so good, it's amazing how close they get to the real thing. Kind of scary actually, because you can get burned so easily if you don't know the product. 

So basically, you just have to keep researching like you are, comparing what you know is real to other bags, and keep on asking questions. The best thing is to buy from reputable sellers that have proven to be selling authentic only. I noticed that 'authenticate4u' and most other reputable authenticators, don't even authenticate Michael Kors bags yet! 

There is one called '*****************' that does Michael Kors bags that charges you a fee. They are very good and offer to help with claims in case you think you may have bought a fake. Not sure if they are accepted by ebay, though. The only ones I know of that ebay accepts is 'authenticate4u' and 
'My Poupette'. Good luck on your journey! It is long and endless, but fun! 
.


----------



## CinthiaZ

polskablondynka said:


> Haha that is so funny. What a bad seller. I'll report.


OMG! They just listed SIX more and ebay is doing nothing! UNBELIEVABLE!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...034?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4628320b3a


----------



## julia@athens

Please help to authenticate this bag if you have time?

http://m.eBay.com/itm/361043824143?txnId=0

Thank you for your help.


----------



## StopHammertime

julia@athens said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag if you have time?
> 
> http://m.eBay.com/itm/361043824143?txnId=0
> 
> Thank you for your help.



I'm not an authenticator but that one looks good to me. I recently saw one like that at my local TJ Maxx, if you have one nearby you can go and check the details in person if it's still there. I also have a similar jet set tote in Raspberry, and the details look very similar. But like I said, not an authenticator, you probably want to wait for her to chime in


----------



## Miss Krys

stonie said:


> Reposting
> Can someone please give me their opinion on these MK sunglasses on Ebay?
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Name: Michael Kors Women Sunglasses MK.M2913SAF.215 59mm CHAMPAGNE
> 
> Ebay Listing: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...8?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item4184a2ff18&_uhb=1
> 
> Seller: jwiwear, 100% positive feedback
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Wow, this seller is really into sunglasses! IMO these pics are photo stock and before purchasing I would ask to have separate pics of the _actual pair that would be sent to me_ (don't care if its on an old sofa with mismatched pillows). If the seller refuses then I would personally move on.


----------



## polskablondynka

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! They just listed SIX more and ebay is doing nothing! UNBELIEVABLE!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...034?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4628320b3a


 

I can't believe that. Horrible.


----------



## Miss Krys

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! They just listed SIX more and ebay is doing nothing! UNBELIEVABLE!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...034?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4628320b3a


Well, I think I understand why eBay isn't removing these posts and that's because they aren't illegal knockoffs (from the few I've seen)...just _very_ poor "inspired" bags.  While styles can be copied (almost right down to that last stitch) legally, in order to be considered counterfeit they would have to: copy a designer's logo ("MK" while these are just "M"), replicate an exclusive pattern _exactly_ (such as LV's infamous Damier checkerboard print), and/or attempt to pass themselves as authentic. The seller is even honest in the description since he/she openly says they are not MK.
As annoying as it may be, these bags (you can practically smell the child labour/sweatshop through the computer screen) are allowed to be sold...just don't buy


----------



## polskablondynka

CinthiaZ said:


> First off, I hope you don't mind the long post here! lol! And I don't claim to be a pro, but I have been a collector for a very long time, since they first came out in 1981. I'm old! lol! I am happy to share what I have learned over the years and may even know things about the vintage bags, that some others may not. That is what is so great about this forum, because we can help and learn from each other and figure this all out together.I don't post very often here, but I do quite a bit of research here and have gained some really good information over the past couple of years, because I am not familiar with many of the newer designs. The older ones I am pretty confident about being able to identify real from fake.
> 
> That list on facebook is good in some areas, but some of it is incorrect. They state that all MK bags will NOT have the signature logo on both the inside and outside of the bag. That really isn't true at all. There are many authentic MK bags that have the signature design on both the outside and inside. So watch out for these so called guides that you really don't know who wrote it,  or if their information is correct. That particular guide is somewhat helpful and does have some facts in there, especially about the date codes, but their signature theory,  is totally wrong.
> 
> There really is no 'list', because you basically have to become familiar with their designs.You can start by picking a style such as the Hamilton and become familiar with what the signature lining is supposed to look like, the hardware, belting across the top, etc. ( On the Hamilton)  Once you become familiar with their designs, then you will just know when you see an incorrect lining, or doesn't have the label, or the compartments are not the correct amount, etc. There are so many things to look for, and it really depends which line of MK bag you are looking at, such as the Harper line design, the Ganesvoort, line design,  the Westwood, the Beverly, the Jet Sets, and on down the line. There are so many! .
> 
> . That is why it is so great we have this forum, because many of the ladies here are familiar with these different designs, from many years of collecting and studying the product. That is really the ONLY way you can teach yourself, is to become familiar with the brand and styles ( lines) of the brand, and that takes some serious research, studying, owning, etc. Many times I went in the store and just picked a line design, such as the Hamilton and checked out every inch of the bag. It is a good way to familiarize yourself with the authentic ones.
> 
> Just when I think I know it all, I learn something new! lol! I have found so many answers right here on this forum and I am so grateful for that. I wonder if MK will ever start using serial numbers, like Coach does? That would really help, although these counterfeiters are so good, it's amazing how close they get to the real thing. Kind of scary actually, because you can get burned so easily if you don't know the product.
> 
> So basically, you just have to keep researching like you are, comparing what you know is real to other bags, and keep on asking questions. The best thing is to buy from reputable sellers that have proven to be selling authentic only. I noticed that 'authenticate4u' and most other reputable authenticators, don't even authenticate Michael Kors bags yet!
> 
> There is one called '*****************' that does Michael Kors bags that charges you a fee. They are very good and offer to help with claims in case you think you may have bought a fake. Not sure if they are accepted by ebay, though. The only ones I know of that ebay accepts is 'authenticate4u' and
> 'My Poupette'. Good luck on your journey! It is long and endless, but fun!
> .



Thank you for taking the time to write this  You are totally right. It is best to go to a Michael Kors and familiarize yourself with every detail like stitching and weight. I like going through this forum in the past posts and trying to identify the fake ones even when it has been authenticated by someone - it really helps!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Miss Krys said:


> Well, I think I understand why eBay isn't removing these posts and that's because they aren't illegal knockoffs (from the few I've seen)...just _very_ poor "inspired" bags.  While styles can be copied (almost right down to that last stitch) legally, in order to be considered counterfeit they would have to: copy a designer's logo ("MK" while these are just "M"), replicate an exclusive pattern _exactly_ (such as LV's infamous Damier checkerboard print), and/or attempt to pass themselves as authentic. The seller is even honest in the description since he/she openly says they are not MK.
> As annoying as it may be, these bags (you can practically smell the child labour/sweatshop through the computer screen) are allowed to be sold...just don't buy


I had considered that they are as you say, 'designer inspired' , but even still, to use the name 'Michael Kors' in the title is known as 'Keyword spamming' and 'search and browse manipulation'  which are two more ebay listing violations. I did report them again for the last two mentioned. Ebay did take down two of them, but there are still 10 listed. The title should just stat 'Designer Inspired' and not be using the Michael Kors name ANYWHERE in the listing. They even copy the hanging charm, the lock and key and much of MK's designs. Absolutely disgusting! Thanks for trying to help. I am on hold with ebay now. They should not be able to use Michael Kors name anywhere in the listing.


----------



## CinthiaZ

polskablondynka said:


> I can't believe that. Horrible.


I figured out how to report it. First you have to choose 'listing violations' as the first option. Then choose 'search and browse manipulation' on the second choice. Then choose 'Misusing a brand name'  That will most likely get them removed. They are not allowed to use brand names to draw attention to their listings, if the brand they are selling is not that brand.


----------



## Miss Krys

CinthiaZ said:


> I had considered that they are as you say, 'designer inspired' , but even still, to use the name 'Michael Kors' in the title is known as 'Keyword spamming' and 'search and browse manipulation'  which are two more ebay listing violations. I did report them again for the last two mentioned. Ebay did take down two of them, but there are still 10 listed. The title should just stat 'Designer Inspired' and not be using the Michael Kors name ANYWHERE in the listing. They even copy the hanging charm, the lock and key and much of MK's designs. Absolutely disgusting! Thanks for trying to help. I am on hold with ebay now. They should not be able to use Michael Kors name anywhere in the listing.


Those bags are pretty raunchy, but unfortunately legal.  The seller definitely needs to change the listing though


----------



## tomaomaokki

jojon21 said:


> This bag looks authentic.  The large sticky tags on the front of the bag bother me though, in case they are hard to come off and peel the leather underneath.  I would ask the seller for a picture of the front of the bag with the sticky tags removed.


Dear Jojon21

Unfortunately this seller chose to ignore my requests (twice) and did not show any photos showing the leather underneath (anyway someone has bought it)

How about this one?  Seller claims it is a Store Display, New with defects

Seller: retailfashionoutlet (99.5% positive feedback)

 			 		 	eBay item number: 351171760662

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/351171760662?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comment: looks like the MK Logo on the main picture has tarnished quite a bit (or it is lighting?)

Appreciate it very much if you could kindly help to authenticate and comment on the extent of defects?

Warmest regards
Tomaomaokki

P/s I have reported on the fake MK bags above, first time doing it, hope it helps!


----------



## CinthiaZ

tomaomaokki said:


> Dear Jojon21
> 
> Unfortunately this seller chose to ignore my requests (twice) and did not show any photos showing the leather underneath (anyway someone has bought it)
> 
> How about this one?  Seller claims it is a Store Display, New with defects
> 
> Seller: retailfashionoutlet (99.5% positive feedback)
> 
> eBay item number: 351171760662
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/351171760662?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comment: looks like the MK Logo on the main picture has tarnished quite a bit (or it is lighting?)
> 
> Appreciate it very much if you could kindly help to authenticate and comment on the extent of defects?
> 
> Warmest regards
> Tomaomaokki
> 
> P/s I have reported on the fake MK bags above, first time doing it, hope it helps!


Don't claim to be an expert but am 100 percent certain the bag is authentic. The interior and label look correct , as well as the quilted leather. 
 A really good clue is the seller has over 126,000 positive feedbacks and is a known for selling authentic only handbags.  Looked at all of her other MK bags and they look great! The hardware is probably just showing reflections. She does say it is 'New with Defects' and decsribes what those defects are, in the listing, but does not mention anything about the hardware. A seller like this would disclose any and all defects. Plus she has been on ebay many years and is well established. This seller would most likely answer you if you emailed. I did check any negatives she had and most of them were for a wrong size, or out of stock, etc. NONE were for selling a fake. 
I have this problem when I try to take pictures of my MK bags. The hardware is so shiny , like a mirror and it reflects everything in the room, including me! lol!  Nice bag!

Please wait for others to chime in, because I am not an expert, but a long time collector and am familiar with this bag. Good Luck!


----------



## jojon21

tomaomaokki said:


> Dear Jojon21
> 
> Unfortunately this seller chose to ignore my requests (twice) and did not show any photos showing the leather underneath (anyway someone has bought it)
> 
> How about this one?  Seller claims it is a Store Display, New with defects
> 
> Seller: retailfashionoutlet (99.5% positive feedback)
> 
> eBay item number: 351171760662
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/351171760662?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comment: looks like the MK Logo on the main picture has tarnished quite a bit (or it is lighting?)
> 
> Appreciate it very much if you could kindly help to authenticate and comment on the extent of defects?
> 
> Warmest regards
> Tomaomaokki
> 
> P/s I have reported on the fake MK bags above, first time doing it, hope it helps!





CinthiaZ said:


> Don't claim to be an expert but am 100 percent certain the bag is authentic. The interior and label look correct , as well as the quilted leather.
> A really good clue is the seller has over 126,000 positive feedbacks and is a known for selling authentic only handbags.  Looked at all of her other MK bags and they look great! The hardware is probably just showing reflections. She does say it is 'New with Defects' and decsribes what those defects are, in the listing, but does not mention anything about the hardware. A seller like this would disclose any and all defects. Plus she has been on ebay many years and is well established. This seller would most likely answer you if you emailed. I did check any negatives she had and most of them were for a wrong size, or out of stock, etc. NONE were for selling a fake.
> I have this problem when I try to take pictures of my MK bags. The hardware is so shiny , like a mirror and it reflects everything in the room, including me! lol!  Nice bag!
> 
> Please wait for others to chime in, because I am not an expert, but a long time collector and am familiar with this bag. Good Luck!



+1.  I have purchased from this seller before and their bags are authentic.


----------



## tomaomaokki

Thanks so much my dear Ladies!

All your inputs and explanations are truly appreciated! This would be my MK, not sure if I can get my hands on this 

Thank you!


----------



## Minkette

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c466bfef0

How about this one??


----------



## jojon21

Minkette said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c466bfef0
> 
> How about this one??



This looks good to me - beautiful!


----------



## Minkette

jojon21 said:


> This looks good to me - beautiful!


Thanks!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Minkette said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c466bfef0
> 
> How about this one??


It looks good to me. Has the correct signature interior and label. Compartments are correct and the inside key leash. Wish these sellers would post a pic of the date code tab. You might want to ask her if she'll send you a pic of the inner date code tab with the country it was made, on it.... But I think it looks fine. 

Wait for others to chime in. I am fairly certain they will agree. .


----------



## ilysukixD

I have a quick question, not sure if I should post it here, but anyway I saw a few Hamilton bags without the lock and the keys and I was wondering if it's fake and they are  selling it new with defects....it's happens to a few bag I saw on ebay...


----------



## jojon21

ilysukixD said:


> I have a quick question, not sure if I should post it here, but anyway I saw a few Hamilton bags without the lock and the keys and I was wondering if it's fake and they are  selling it new with defects....it's happens to a few bag I saw on ebay...



I've noticed alot of those especially with one large volume seller.  What I believe what happens is alot of the locks and keys get *stolen* off the bags or other mishaps in the department stores, and the wholesalers purchase the large majority of these bags and then sell on the auction sites.  The ones I have seen look authentic.  If there is a particular bag you are looking at please post here so we can give you a definite answer.


----------



## ilysukixD

jojon21 said:


> I've noticed alot of those especially with one large volume seller.  What I believe what happens is alot of the locks and keys get *stolen* off the bags or other mishaps in the department stores, and the wholesalers purchase the large majority of these bags and then sell on the auction sites.  The ones I have seen look authentic.  If there is a particular bag you are looking at please post here so we can give you a definite answer.




http://m.ebay.com/itm/281447702941
I will buy it right away if this is authentic because I don't mind that the lock is missing because I have a Hamilton myself and I can use the lock from my Hamilton


----------



## jojon21

ilysukixD said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/281447702941
> I will buy it right away if this is authentic because I don't mind that the lock is missing because I have a Hamilton myself and I can use the lock from my Hamilton



It looks good to me based on the few pictures they have posted.  Note the key is also missing on this one, but still a great deal!  Their other MK listings all look authentic also.


----------



## ilysukixD

jojon21 said:


> It looks good to me based on the few pictures they have posted.  Note the key is also missing on this one, but still a great deal!  Their other MK listings all look authentic also.




Thank you, I just purchased it, I'm going to  post up more pictures when I receive it.


----------



## jjmoon

Can someone authenticate this bag please. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221549695566


----------



## jojon21

jjmoon said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag please.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221549695566



Looks good to me and the dent would probably come out using a hair dryer.


----------



## ilysukixD

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you, I just purchased it, I'm going to  post up more pictures when I receive it.




Do you happens to know if this bag is  dark dune or dark khaki ?


----------



## jojon21

ilysukixD said:


> Do you happens to know if this bag is  dark dune or dark khaki ?



The photos in the listing make it look like dark dune to me, however In their description they call it khaki.  Dark dune in real life is darker than dark khaki.  Please post photos when you receive it so we can tell for sure!


----------



## ilysukixD

jojon21 said:


> The photos in the listing make it look like dark dune to me, however In their description they call it khaki.  Dark dune in real life is darker than dark khaki.  Please post photos when you receive it so we can tell for sure!



I will be out of town, so I won't be able to get it till Monday, but yeah it does looks like dark dune to me but i don't really care because both colors looks gorgeous , But I contacted MK and asked a lock replacement, so that's why I want to know if it's dark dune or dark khaki.


----------



## jjmoon

jojon21 said:


> Looks good to me and the dent would probably come out using a hair dryer.




Thank you for check it out for me. Yeah I'm concerning about the indentation not sure it will go away.


----------



## jojon21

jjmoon said:


> Thank you for check it out for me. Yeah I'm concerning about the indentation not sure it will go away.



You're welcome.  Yeah the indent does look kind of deep in the photo, hard to tell if it would come out.


----------



## ilysukixD

Can you help me see if this is fake or not? http://www.ebay.com/itm/251656347227
 Thank you!!!


----------



## jojon21

ilysukixD said:


> Can you help me see if this is fake or not? http://www.ebay.com/itm/251656347227
> Thank you!!!



These are definitely authentic! I have purchased from this seller several times, all of her items are authentic and the service is great!


----------



## ilysukixD

jojon21 said:


> These are definitely authentic! I have purchased from this seller several times, all of her items are authentic and the service is great!



I just switched the link it's the raspberry that i'm talking about.


----------



## ilysukixD

bombeesbazaar777 is the seller you're talking about right?


----------



## jojon21

^Yes - both colors of that Hamilton look good.


----------



## ilysukixD

jojon21 said:


> ^Yes - both colors of that Hamilton look good.




I just scored 2 beautiful bag with your help, I will post the pictures on Monday and have you authenticate it, thank you for the help!!!!!


----------



## jojon21

So excited for you, that's great!


----------



## tomaomaokki

Dear Ladies

I'm excited!  I've got my black Susannah, my first MK! , waiting for it to arrive.. from where i am, its gonna take a while 

Anyhow, i will post the photos when it arrives.

Thanks again for your opinions and help to enable this purchase!

Will keep you lovely gals posted.

Yeah!


----------



## jjmoon

jojon21 said:


> You're welcome.  Yeah the indent does look kind of deep in the photo, hard to tell if it would come out.




Ok, just purchased it. Can't pass the great deal and I've thought about it in a few days. Hopefully it's the dark dune not dark khaki like they said. Will post pic once I got it.


----------



## nancyy92

Hi, can anyone let me know if this is an authentic Michael Kors gift receipt? Seller told me that he hasn't had time to take photos of the actual bag but he had a photo of the gift receipt on his phone, told me that he'll take photos of the bag when he gets home.
I've never seen a Michael Kors gift receipt before but I thought this gift receipt looked a little too simplistic?


----------



## ilysukixD

This is my receipt from MK store 3 years ago, not sure if they changed the logos since the. But I hope it helps.


----------



## jjgvintage

Hi - Could someone please authenticate this "Michael Kors Zip Around Continental Convertible Wristlet / Wallet"?  It's black patent and is the smaller one, approximate size 5.5" x 3.5".  Pictures attached.  thanks so much!  Also - do these wristlets have a style number?  I could not find one.


----------



## Miss Krys

jjgvintage said:


> Hi - Could someone please authenticate this "Michael Kors Zip Around Continental Convertible Wristlet / Wallet"?  It's black patent and is the smaller one, approximate size 5.5" x 3.5".  Pictures attached.  thanks so much!  Also - do these wristlets have a style number?  I could not find one.


I'm pretty confidant that this is a fake for a few reasons.


----------



## jjgvintage

Miss Krys said:


> I'm pretty confidant that this is a fake.


Shoot - wouldn't you know it.  I purchased it already.  Thanks so much!  I paid with paypal so should get my money back.  Thanks again.


----------



## ilysukixD

I just found this at NR for only 119.97!!! I just want to make sure if it real or not because it's too good to be true!


----------



## ilysukixD




----------



## Miss Krys

jjgvintage said:


> Shoot - wouldn't you know it.  I purchased it already.  Thanks so much!  I paid with paypal so should get my money back.  Thanks again.


_One_ of the things that really threw me off is the packaging.  I've never seen wristlets in a box, the ones I've bought straight from the boutique have been always wrapped in tissue paper like the wallets and clutches.  Don't be afraid to wait for a second opinion though...


----------



## jojon21

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2762828
> 
> View attachment 2762829
> 
> View attachment 2762830
> 
> View attachment 2762831



Definitely authentic, and what a deal you got, congrats!


----------



## ilysukixD

jojon21 said:


> Definitely authentic, and what a deal you got, congrats!




Thank you so much!!! This is the best week ever!!  Finding all these good deals !!!!


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> I just found this at NR for only 119.97!!! I just want to make sure if it real or not because it's too good to be true!
> View attachment 2762820
> 
> View attachment 2762821
> 
> View attachment 2762822
> 
> View attachment 2762823
> 
> View attachment 2762824
> 
> View attachment 2762825
> 
> View attachment 2762826
> 
> View attachment 2762827


Authentic ! Is this medium or large ?


----------



## beachfront35

I just bought this from ebay-can you tell me if it is authentic?


----------



## jjmoon

beachfront35 said:


> I just bought this from ebay-can you tell me if it is authentic?




I don't think it is authentic. Never seen MK like that and the lining it's just plain. All MK has MK printed on the lining.


----------



## jjmoon

ilysukixD said:


> I just found this at NR for only 119.97!!! I just want to make sure if it real or not because it's too good to be true!
> View attachment 2762820
> 
> View attachment 2762821
> 
> View attachment 2762822
> 
> View attachment 2762823
> 
> View attachment 2762824
> 
> View attachment 2762825
> 
> View attachment 2762826
> 
> View attachment 2762827




It sure is! You got a great deal! ( I'm jealous!)


----------



## ilysukixD

jjmoon said:


> It sure is! You got a great deal! ( I'm jealous!)




Thank you!!!  you should check out your local NR and look at their bags' section, you never know if you will hit the jackpot and finding a wonderful bag!!! Anyway Macy's and other department stores always have F&F sales and you can save 50% or more on a bag!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Lads

Hi.  Im new here! And I am glad to be a member of this forum. Learned my lesson in purchasing bag without question if its authentic or not and it turns out fake. hope everyone here can help me in getting designer bags online in the future. 
By the way I have a MK hamilton messenger bag, and my problem is, I lost the lock after playing with it. Maybe I wasnt able to lock it back and when I got home, the lock is gone. Anyone knows how can I replace the lock. This is a photo of my bag.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Lads said:


> Hi.  Im new here! And I am glad to be a member of this forum. Learned my lesson in purchasing bag without question if its authentic or not and it turns out fake. hope everyone here can help me in getting designer bags online in the future.
> By the way I have a MK hamilton messenger bag, and my problem is, I lost the lock after playing with it. Maybe I wasnt able to lock it back and when I got home, the lock is gone. Anyone knows how can I replace the lock. This is a photo of my bag.



Hi, and welcome! You can try emailing/ contacting Michael Kors customerservice. They might help you. I know someone here ordered new locks and keys from them. Good luck!


----------



## littleblkpurse

Hi.  I thinking of buying MK wallet on ebay, and have a list of few of them in mind, but I am not familiar with MK's wallets.  Please authenticate the following.  Thank you!!

1.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...097?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d24ab6ce1

2.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171473573461?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...D-/381003484105?pt=Wallet&hash=item58b593cbc9

4.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...813?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35dce29e15


----------



## jojon21

littleblkpurse said:


> Hi.  I thinking of buying MK wallet on ebay, and have a list of few of them in mind, but I am not familiar with MK's wallets.  Please authenticate the following.  Thank you!!
> 
> 1.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...097?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d24ab6ce1
> 
> 2.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171473573461?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 3.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...D-/381003484105?pt=Wallet&hash=item58b593cbc9
> 
> 4.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...813?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35dce29e15



All of these wallets are authentic!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Lads said:


> Hi.  Im new here! And I am glad to be a member of this forum. Learned my lesson in purchasing bag without question if its authentic or not and it turns out fake. hope everyone here can help me in getting designer bags online in the future.
> By the way I have a MK hamilton messenger bag, and my problem is, I lost the lock after playing with it. Maybe I wasnt able to lock it back and when I got home, the lock is gone. Anyone knows how can I replace the lock. This is a photo of my bag.


Goto michaelkors.com to retrieve the customer service # and just call and advise you losr the lock, they will ask for serial # to authenticate, but as long as its authentic they will send you a new lock! Good luck


----------



## AMLoveBags

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Goto michaelkors.com to retrieve the customer service # and just call and advise you losr the lock, they will ask for serial # to authenticate, but as long as its authentic they will send you a new lock! Good luck



Just a word of caution.  I recently contacted MK for a replacement logo charm.  I had to send the bag in.  And when I got it back, they put a metal charm on the bag instead of the original leather charm and I had to send it to them AGAIN.  All at my own expense.  Just be prepared, because this might happen to you as well.


----------



## Minkette

So... purchased from ebay and hoping to get my money back. The item pictured is def not the item I received. Always a gamble. Even when you have something authenticated...

I have messaged the seller for a refund...

Otherwise... it will be mediated via eBay...

Just send me what I ordered... 

Just saying.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

AMLoveBags said:


> Just a word of caution.  I recently contacted MK for a replacement logo charm.  I had to send the bag in.  And when I got it back, they put a metal charm on the bag instead of the original leather charm and I had to send it to them AGAIN.  All at my own expense.  Just be prepared, because this might happen to you as well.


Wow! This didn't happen to me....I called and told her I purchased from TJ Maxx with no lock, she asked for the serial # ,told me it was out of warranty but would still send a lock. I received a lock & key like 7 days later, and she sent me a email apologizing it didn't come with a lock. Sorry this happened to you


----------



## jojon21

Minkette said:


> So... purchased from ebay and hoping to get my money back. The item pictured is def not the item I received. Always a gamble. Even when you have something authenticated...
> 
> I have messaged the seller for a refund...
> 
> Otherwise... it will be mediated via eBay...
> 
> Just send me what I ordered...
> 
> Just saying.



Oh my goodness, they really did a bait and switch on that one - so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Minkette said:


> So... purchased from ebay and hoping to get my money back. The item pictured is def not the item I received. Always a gamble. Even when you have something authenticated...
> 
> I have messaged the seller for a refund...
> 
> Otherwise... it will be mediated via eBay...
> 
> Just send me what I ordered...
> 
> Just saying.


This is terrible!!! I sell on ebay as well and that is unacceptable, you should just request your money back and know that you can possibly get that bag pictured at TJ Maxx or Mrshalls for $200. Good luck!


----------



## Minkette

jojon21 said:


> Oh my goodness, they really did a bait and switch on that one - so sorry that happened to you.





SamanthalovesMK said:


> This is terrible!!! I sell on ebay as well and that is unacceptable, you should just request your money back and know that you can possibly get that bag pictured at TJ Maxx or Mrshalls for $200. Good luck!



Thanks guys! I was pretty disappointed to say the least. I also sell bags on eBay and try to ensure I post everything accurately....

IIt was nicely wrapped and such... just not what I ordered... nor in "like new" condition.

Maybe the seller will get back with me soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ilysukixD

I just received these babies!!! I believe they are real but I just want to make sure because the price tags and dust bag makes me worries, the raspberry Hamilton came with the old MK bag but I know the raspberry bags came out after the new dust bag.... Probably the seller was being an *** and switched the dust bag... And there were stained marks on the bags... But here are the pictures


----------



## ilysukixD

I think the other Hamilton is dark dune if I am not wrong... It didn't came with the lock and key or dust bag...










Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi, and welcome! You can try emailing/ contacting Michael Kors customerservice. They might help you. I know someone here ordered new locks and keys from them. Good luck!



I agreed, I asked MK for a requests for a dust bag and also lock and key, but it will takes as long as 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ilysukixD said:


> I agreed, I asked MK for a requests for a dust bag and also lock and key, but it will takes as long as 2-3 weeks.



Great!  Then your bag will be complete!


----------



## gummsum

Can someone please authenticate this please. Thank you


----------



## MelissaElaine

Hello, 

I'm thinking of buying this bag from ebay, do you guys think it is authentic?


----------



## MelissaElaine

Can someone please authenticate this bag too

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...930?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8cd1fc82


----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi,

I found this MK bag at a resale store this weekend and the leather does smell divine and overall it looks good to me.  However, I'm not an expert on Michael Kors bags and I wanted to make sure it's authentic while the one-week return policy is still in effect.

There is a dust bag on the inside (that's what the plain white fabric on half of the inside is).  There's one little thing that I'm uncertain about on this bag--I know we aren't supposed to mention what they are.

Also, would anyone know what the model is?  I'm assuming it's an older style bag.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Here are 2 more larger pictures so that the details are clearer:

Thanks again.


----------



## Lads

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi, and welcome! You can try emailing/ contacting Michael Kors customerservice. They might help you. I know someone here ordered new locks and keys from them. Good luck!


Thank you so much for the info. I asked here in the Philippines they dont have replacement. I tried emailing but I need to fill up the form and I dont have US number so I cannot complete the submission. Will try again anyway.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Lads said:


> Thank you so much for the info. I asked here in the Philippines they dont have replacement. I tried emailing but I need to fill up the form and I dont have US number so I cannot complete the submission. Will try again anyway.



I live in Norway,  and they answered very quicky by email. Why not send them an email and they can tell you how to proceed?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Parisiangirl said:


> Here are 2 more larger pictures so that the details are clearer:
> 
> Thanks again.



Not an expert here, but in my oppinion this is a fake.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MelissaElaine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying this bag from ebay, do you guys think it is authentic?



Not an expert, but this looks good to me. It has the correct label color and original stuffing as well.


----------



## jojon21

MelissaElaine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying this bag from ebay, do you guys think it is authentic?



Looks good to me as well.


----------



## gummsum

I'm thinking of buying this from eBay, can someone please authenticate this ?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

gummsum said:


> I'm thinking of buying this from eBay, can someone please authenticate this ?



Looks good.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please give an opinion on this bag...purchased recently at a local charity shop.
Approx. 11"w at bottom x 12"h x 7"d. Straps drop 10" to top of bag.
The leather is amazing...like buttah...the hardware is bright and heavy. Quality details.
Is it real? Does it have a name? Does anyone know how old it is? Original price?
I'm a Coach gal and completely out of my comfort zone with this one...
Thanks in advance for any and all info!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I think you need to hear from someone more experienced than me on this particular bag.  It's an older version, and I don't know the name of the model. It does however look good from what I can see.


----------



## gummsum

Norwegian Girl said:


> Looks good.


Thanks for the reply, ebay has so many fakes, that I'm really hesitant to buy from there. the Fakes looks so real


----------



## JOODLZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I think you need to hear from someone more experienced than me on this particular bag.  It's an older version, and I don't know the name of the model. It does however look good from what I can see.



I hope you mean me...I done quite a bit of searching online and have yet to find a similar bag, but have my fingers crossed that it's genuine. Standing by hoping someone will have more info...Thanks!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

JOODLZ said:


> I hope you mean me...I done quite a bit of searching online and have yet to find a similar bag, but have my fingers crossed that it's genuine. Standing by hoping someone will have more info...Thanks!



Yes, Sorry I forgot to quote.  Yes, I ment you.


----------



## Miss Krys

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please give an opinion on this bag...purchased recently at a local charity shop.
> Approx. 11"w at bottom x 12"h x 7"d. Straps drop 10" to top of bag.
> The leather is amazing...like buttah...the hardware is bright and heavy. Quality details.
> Is it real? Does it have a name? Does anyone know how old it is? Original price?
> I'm a Coach gal and completely out of my comfort zone with this one...
> Thanks in advance for any and all info!


This looks like it could be a Delancey, they came in a few variations just like the Hamilton does, and if I remember correctly they were in production around the mid-late 2000's with varying price ranges (depending on size/style) but usually under $500.


----------



## MelissaElaine

Norwegian Girl said:


> Not an expert, but this looks good to me. It has the correct label color and original stuffing as well.





jojon21 said:


> Looks good to me as well.



Thank you!!!

What are you looking for when you are looking to see if it is authentic? I want to make sure I'm looking for the right indicators.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MelissaElaine said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> What are you looking for when you are looking to see if it is authentic? I want to make sure I'm looking for the right indicators.



You're welcome. We are not supposed to say it here as it is an opening forum. People who make replicas look here to learn what tips us off. Sorry....


----------



## VWLVR

Hi, I bought a NWT "MICHAEL KORS JET SET MULTIFUNCTION MONOGRAM SATCHEL" off eBay, the seller has over 100% great feedback, (over 1300) is selling $800 bags...so here is my issue. I just got the bag today, mind you this is my second MK, my other one was an all leather "Layton", so I know almost nothing about "Jet Set". My daughter has 2 MK bags, a shiny gold tote, and a black and brown checkerboard tote. ANYWAYS, so I open it up, I LOVE IT............BUT the handles have this really odd smell to them....like bittery, burnt, chemically...I don't know what!!! I thought they were suppose to be leather handles...so I went smelling my daughters handles, they all smelled nice and leathery. So my question is, is this normal for "Jet Set" MK handles? Or should they smell like leather, if you have one of these like mine or similar, go sniff the handles for me pleeeease, I'm so upset and nervous. :/   Thank-you!


I should add....the tags are still on this bag...but I know how good fakes are these days......or am I being to crazy?!!!!


----------



## Parisiangirl

Norwegian Girl said:


> Not an expert here, but in my oppinion this is a fake.


Does anyone else have an opinion on whether it's real or fake?  I'm up in the air about it.  I'm not real familiar with that interior, but that doesn't mean anything. I see the logo in different areas, but I guess there's something that is a little more obvious that you can see in the pictures.  That is why I'm unsure.

Thanks again.


----------



## jjmoon

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this MK bag at a resale store this weekend and the leather does smell divine and overall it looks good to me.  However, I'm not an expert on Michael Kors bags and I wanted to make sure it's authentic while the one-week return policy is still in effect.
> 
> There is a dust bag on the inside (that's what the plain white fabric on half of the inside is).  There's one little thing that I'm uncertain about on this bag--I know we aren't supposed to mention what they are.
> 
> Also, would anyone know what the model is?  I'm assuming it's an older style bag.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.




I've never seen that style before. I'm really concerned about the lining and the it doesn't look like real leather.


----------



## jjmoon

Parisiangirl said:


> Does anyone else have an opinion on whether it's real or fake?  I'm up in the air about it.  I'm not real familiar with that interior, but that doesn't mean anything. I see the logo in different areas, but I guess there's something that is a little more obvious that you can see in the pictures.  That is why I'm unsure.
> 
> Thanks again.




If you have doubts about the bag return it.


----------



## jjmoon

MelissaElaine said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying this bag from ebay, do you guys think it is authentic?




Yes


----------



## jjmoon

VWLVR said:


> Hi, I bought a NWT "MICHAEL KORS JET SET MULTIFUNCTION MONOGRAM SATCHEL" off eBay, the seller has over 100% great feedback, (over 1300) is selling $800 bags...so here is my issue. I just got the bag today, mind you this is my second MK, my other one was an all leather "Layton", so I know almost nothing about "Jet Set". My daughter has 2 MK bags, a shiny gold tote, and a black and brown checkerboard tote. ANYWAYS, so I open it up, I LOVE IT............BUT the handles have this really odd smell to them....like bittery, burnt, chemically...I don't know what!!! I thought they were suppose to be leather handles...so I went smelling my daughters handles, they all smelled nice and leathery. So my question is, is this normal for "Jet Set" MK handles? Or should they smell like leather, if you have one of these like mine or similar, go sniff the handles for me pleeeease, I'm so upset and nervous. :/   Thank-you!
> 
> 
> I should add....the tags are still on this bag...but I know how good fakes are these days......or am I being to crazy?!!!!




Can you post the pics please?


----------



## brittybaker

Hi,
I'm new to purse forum and I'm new at purchasing designer purses as well. I found the Michael Kors Hamilton Signature EW Satchel on sale on a website called jomashop.com. Here is the link. http://www.jomashop.com/michael-kors-satchel-bag-16000.html
Could you please let me know if this is authentic? I know the website claims to sell authentic stuffs; however I'd like to know your opinions.
Thank you!


----------



## Miss Krys

VWLVR said:


> Hi, I bought a NWT "MICHAEL KORS JET SET MULTIFUNCTION MONOGRAM SATCHEL" off eBay, the seller has over 100% great feedback, (over 1300) is selling $800 bags...so here is my issue. I just got the bag today, mind you this is my second MK, my other one was an all leather "Layton", so I know almost nothing about "Jet Set". My daughter has 2 MK bags, a shiny gold tote, and a black and brown checkerboard tote. ANYWAYS, so I open it up, I LOVE IT............BUT the handles have this really odd smell to them....like bittery, burnt, chemically...I don't know what!!! I thought they were suppose to be leather handles...so I went smelling my daughters handles, they all smelled nice and leathery. So my question is, is this normal for "Jet Set" MK handles? Or should they smell like leather, if you have one of these like mine or similar, go sniff the handles for me pleeeease, I'm so upset and nervous. :/   Thank-you!
> 
> 
> I should add....the tags are still on this bag...but I know how good fakes are these days......or am I being to crazy?!!!!


MK bags should never have a chemical smell period. The canvas Jet Set totes will have a bit of a different smell for the first few days, which shouldn't be unpleasant...more like a new car is the closest I can describe it, and the handles will smell of new leather.


----------



## Miss Krys

brittybaker said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to purse forum and I'm new at purchasing designer purses as well. I found the Michael Kors Hamilton Signature EW Satchel on sale on a website called jomashop.com. Here is the link. http://www.jomashop.com/michael-kors-satchel-bag-16000.html
> Could you please let me know if this is authentic? I know the website claims to sell authentic stuffs; however I'd like to know your opinions.
> Thank you!


This is a reputable website.  They are listed with the BBB, have an excellent ScamAdvisor standing (very safe and popular website), and have positive reviews from multiple websites regarding a wide variety of their products


----------



## Miss Krys

Parisiangirl said:


> Does anyone else have an opinion on whether it's real or fake?  I'm up in the air about it.  I'm not real familiar with that interior, but that doesn't mean anything. I see the logo in different areas, but I guess there's something that is a little more obvious that you can see in the pictures.  That is why I'm unsure.
> 
> Thanks again.


I have some serious doubts about this bag.  The interior lining, the stitching, the quality of the hardware and leather (this may be distorted perception because all I have to go on are your pics).  IMHO, you seem unsettled about this bag and I recommend you go on your gut feelings with this one.


----------



## JOODLZ

Miss Krys said:


> This looks like it could be a Delancey, they came in a few variations just like the Hamilton does, and if I remember correctly they were in production around the mid-late 2000's with varying price ranges (depending on size/style) but usually under $500.



Thanks so much for helping me pin this one down...I did find a Delancey on ebay with all the same details, but different color. I knew when I touched it, that this was a special bag...and at $4.99 (yes!) even more special! Thanks again!


----------



## brittybaker

Thank you so much for your response and for providing the information on Jomashop.  &#9786;


----------



## Parisiangirl

Miss Krys said:


> I have some serious doubts about this bag.  The interior lining, the stitching, the quality of the hardware and leather (this may be distorted perception because all I have to go on are your pics).  IMHO, you seem unsettled about this bag and I recommend you go on your gut feelings with this one.


Thanks for the 2nd. opinion.  It's the stitching on the underside of the straps that looks a bit sloppy to me.  Everything else looks fine.  I will return it then.


----------



## Miss Krys

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks so much for helping me pin this one down...I did find a Delancey on ebay with all the same details, but different color. I knew when I touched it, that this was a special bag...and at $4.99 (yes!) even more special! Thanks again!


Most welcome


----------



## Miss Krys

brittybaker said:


> Thank you so much for your response and for providing the information on Jomashop.  &#9786;


Anytime


----------



## myvillarreal26

Has anyone ever purchased a handbag from this site? It states that they sell authentic used bags? This is the link. i want to purchase a hamliton on sale on the site but I'm afraid to get a fake.

http://designerhandbagsrescue.com

also been looking at this tote

http://www.designerhandbagsrescue.c...ffiano-e-w-top-zip-tote-black-clearance-sale/


----------



## ilysukixD

myvillarreal26 said:


> Has anyone ever purchased a handbag from this site? It states that they sell authentic used bags? This is the link. i want to purchase a hamliton on sale on the site but I'm afraid to get a fake.
> 
> http://designerhandbagsrescue.com
> 
> also been looking at this tote
> 
> http://www.designerhandbagsrescue.c...ffiano-e-w-top-zip-tote-black-clearance-sale/


Why don't you check out the sales from Bloomingdales, Nordstrom or Macys.
I'll recommended this seller on ebay for used MK bags http://www.ebay.com/usr/fashionchoices
Hope this helps!!


----------



## alansgail

Can anyone authenticate this wallet for me please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181503322307?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks!


----------



## Miss Krys

alansgail said:


> Can anyone authenticate this wallet for me please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181503322307?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks!


Since there's only one pic of the wallet it's very difficult to determine its authenticity, but with that being said I perused through the other items for sale and saw what appears to be a very reputable seller and the feedback confirms this. 
I absolutely adore my Hamilton wallets and find that they are very similar to the LV Zippy in style and quality. GL


----------



## alansgail

Miss Krys said:


> Since there's only one pic of the wallet it's very difficult to determine its authenticity, but with that being said I perused through the other items for sale and saw what appears to be a very reputable seller and the feedback confirms this.
> I absolutely adore my Hamilton wallets and find that they are very similar to the LV Zippy in style and quality. GL


Thank you Miss Krys, I appreciate your feedback! I just purchased one in turquoise blue and can't wait to get it......


----------



## Miss Krys

alansgail said:


> Thank you Miss Krys, I appreciate your feedback! I just purchased one in turquoise blue and can't wait to get it......


Most welcome, I'm sure that you'll love your new wallet to bits! That colour is so pretty and the style is so squishy in the hand


----------



## myvillarreal26

Authenticate this bag before I purchase.

http://www.designerhandbagsrescue.co...designer-bags/

Does this site look legit? Is this MK grayson authentic? It clearly states the condition of the bag in the photos.(scratches)
This site claims to sell authentic used items. They have good reviews on their site but I'm not so sure yet.


----------



## tamarino

Hi,
I'm new to purse forum, and I've just received my new MK bag. I have already some MK bags, but now I'm wondering if my jet set travel is authentic... Can you help me, please? 

I have doubts, because the quality of dust bag is really low. What do you think?

images67.fotosik.pl/250/060f2ff5c996a3acgen.jpg
images68.fotosik.pl/249/d78c643d6be1b456gen.jpg
images70.fotosik.pl/248/fea9b156a92d3d4dgen.jpg
images70.fotosik.pl/248/4d1f47dd8fe35f47gen.jpg
images68.fotosik.pl/249/41ce071194d35e4agen.jpg
images68.fotosik.pl/249/3f11bb2503283ae9gen.jpg


----------



## posesqueen

tamarino said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to purse forum, and I've just received my new MK bag. I have already some MK bags, but now I'm wondering if my jet set travel is authentic... Can you help me, please?
> 
> I have doubts, because the quality of dust bag is really low. What do you think?
> 
> images67.fotosik.pl/250/060f2ff5c996a3acgen.jpg
> images68.fotosik.pl/249/d78c643d6be1b456gen.jpg
> images70.fotosik.pl/248/fea9b156a92d3d4dgen.jpg
> images70.fotosik.pl/248/4d1f47dd8fe35f47gen.jpg
> images68.fotosik.pl/249/41ce071194d35e4agen.jpg
> images68.fotosik.pl/249/3f11bb2503283ae9gen.jpg


 

I'm not a professional at authentication, but all of my MICHAEL Michael Kors bags have had seemingly cheaper dust bags (nylon, somewhat thin) and they are definitely authentic since they were purchased from the Michael Kors website.


----------



## ilysukixD

tamarino said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to purse forum, and I've just received my new MK bag. I have already some MK bags, but now I'm wondering if my jet set travel is authentic... Can you help me, please?
> 
> I have doubts, because the quality of dust bag is really low. What do you think?
> 
> images67.fotosik.pl/250/060f2ff5c996a3acgen.jpg
> images68.fotosik.pl/249/d78c643d6be1b456gen.jpg
> images70.fotosik.pl/248/fea9b156a92d3d4dgen.jpg
> images70.fotosik.pl/248/4d1f47dd8fe35f47gen.jpg
> images68.fotosik.pl/249/41ce071194d35e4agen.jpg
> images68.fotosik.pl/249/3f11bb2503283ae9gen.jpg



Where did you bought this?
I'm not a expert but if you bought this from a department store it means it's an older season bag or not real.You see MK had changed their dust bag since the beginning of the year.

It will be great if you post more  clear and focus pictures like MK logos, interior and etc. Also provide pictures of the "MADE IN " tag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello, Sorry To just pop in now and then. So busy all the time! You have been very helpful in the past. I found another listing on ebay. It is so obvious and was purchased at the 'Michael Kors factory outlet dot com', that we all know doesn't exist. Here is the listing. Please report it. Maybe they will listen to you. It is scary how many fakes are listed on ebay these days. Even though it is against their policies, I really don't think they care! I do know if they get more than one report, it does help. I just hate to see some innocent buyer get stuck with this really bad fake! If you would please take the time, I am sure it will help save someone from getting ripped off. Thank you , 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...der-Tote-Bag-/121453501256?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## _jssaa

Hi can someone please authenticate this for me? (: I purchased from Von Maur on sale but would like to double check as I had to go through a third party shipper.


----------



## tamarino

ilysukixD said:


> Where did you bought this?
> I'm not a expert but if you bought this from a department store it means it's an older season bag or not real.You see MK had changed their dust bag since the beginning of the year.
> 
> It will be great if you post more  clear and focus pictures like MK logos, interior and etc. Also provide pictures of the "MADE IN " tag.




Thank you, I'll appreciate your help


----------



## tamarino

There is no "made in" tag. I have another bag, bought in MK official store, and it also has no this tag...


----------



## jojon21

_jssaa said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this for me? (: I purchased from Von Maur on sale but would like to double check as I had to go through a third party shipper.



Authentic! Beautiful, congrats & enjoy!


----------



## nnct83

Hi

I just recieved this black Hamilton from Bluefly

Could someone please help me authenicate the bag 

Thank you


----------



## nnct83

.


----------



## nnct83

...


----------



## nnct83

..


----------



## PlumpishBeauty

Is this Ebay seller authentic:

http://www.ebay.ca/usr/jrrr383

The only reason I ask is because I bought a purse from her a couple years ago and I would like to sell it.  The bag seems perfectly authentic...but it was my first MK bag and due to all the knock offs I only buy at the MK store now.


----------



## gummsum

I bought this bag large Selma from Ebay and I have two weeks to return it, can someone please authenticate this for me, I never owned a Selma , so I'm really confused whether its real or not. I really appreciate the help thank you


----------



## jojon21

PlumpishBeauty said:


> Is this Ebay seller authentic:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/usr/jrrr383
> 
> The only reason I ask is because I bought a purse from her a couple years ago and I would like to sell it.  The bag seems perfectly authentic...but it was my first MK bag and due to all the knock offs I only buy at the MK store now.



The seller has good feedback and her current listings appear authentic. If you could post some pictures here of your actual bag someone here could authenticate it for you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello,   Does this bag look authentic? I posted a few days ago but received no reply. I am fairly certain it is fake and seller stated she bought it at an online MK factory outlet. MK has no online factory outlet stores, correct? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121453501256?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello,   Does this bag look authentic? I posted a few days ago but received no reply. I am fairly certain it is fake and seller stated she bought it at an online MK factory outlet. MK has no online factory outlet stores, correct?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121453501256?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Your gut instinct is correct, this bag is fake.  Also, MK has no online factory outlet stores.


----------



## nnct83

Hi could someone please authenticate my previous post please. I just want to know if i need to file a return if the Hamilton isnt authentic, please let me know. I keep checking the page


----------



## tamarino

nnct83 said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate my previous post please. I just want to know if i need to file a return if the Hamilton isnt authentic, please let me know. I keep checking the page



For me, it's perfect


----------



## jojon21

^^Looks good to me also.


----------



## jojon21

gummsum said:


> I bought this bag large Selma from Ebay and I have two weeks to return it, can someone please authenticate this for me, I never owned a Selma , so I'm really confused whether its real or not. I really appreciate the help thank you



Looks good to me.


----------



## jojon21

nnct83 said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate my previous post please. I just want to know if i need to file a return if the Hamilton isnt authentic, please let me know. I keep checking the page



Looks good to me as well.


----------



## nnct83

tamarino said:


> For me, it's perfect



Thank you for your time.


----------



## nnct83

jojon21 said:


> Looks good to me as well.



Thank you for your time.


----------



## Iamari

Could someone authenticate this bag that I recently
bought online :/

Im having serious doubts on it. Its a MK selma messenger
bag. As you can see it even has a manufacture date tag on
it. 

Note that 2nd picture the stitch lines aren't really
straight. There are thin and thick threads on the
inner parts. The main zipper has the YKK, but the 
inner zipper shows YH :/

You can even see in the 3rd picture that the stitching
 is not very neat.

Could this be a defected item? Or is it just plain replica.
If its a replica then people should really be careful.

Really appreciate the help guys.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Your gut instinct is correct, this bag is fake.  Also, MK has no online factory outlet stores.


Would you please report it? ebay won't take it down.  Thank you


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Would you please report it? ebay won't take it down.  Thank you



I sure did!


----------



## MelissaElaine

I put an offer on the grey hamilton on ebay and I am considering buying the other one too. Great deal since they're missing the lock, well it's a great deal if they are real. Can someone please authenticate this for me?  

Thanks in advance


----------



## ilysukixD

Not sure if it's real but I just want you to know that I recently I got a lock and key from MK store because I bought a dark dune ew Hamilton without the lock and keys for $140 





MelissaElaine said:


> I put an offer on the grey hamilton on ebay and I am considering buying the other one too. Great deal since they're missing the lock, well it's a great deal if they are real. Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## gummsum

MelissaElaine said:


> I put an offer on the grey hamilton on ebay and I am considering buying the other one too. Great deal since they're missing the lock, well it's a great deal if they are real. Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey I'm new here and I'm not an expert , I recently bought a MK bag from ebay, it look exactly like the real one, however when I examined the gold hardware closely, I saw little bubble like "defects" specially on the key holder hook, I'm not sure whether they are FAKE or are they "Defects", but I compared that bag with my other MK store bought items, the store bought item did not have those tiny bubble like defects. I would suggest look closely at the gold/silver hardware and ask for close up pictures from the seller, I feel some of those FAKES are getting close if not exactly same, to the real MK bags


----------



## gummsum

jojon21 said:


> Looks good to me.


hey thanks for the reply !


----------



## MelissaElaine

ilysukixD said:


> Not sure if it's real but I just want you to know that I recently I got a lock and key from MK store because I bought a dark dune ew Hamilton without the lock and keys for $140
> View attachment 2774531



Cool, that came pretty quick. I saw you mention that before. You actually inspired me to consider buying a bag without a lock. What # did you call and what did you say (info did you have to give? Thanks a bunch


----------



## MelissaElaine

gummsum said:


> Hey I'm new here and I'm not an expert , I recently bought a MK bag from ebay, it look exactly like the real one, however when I examined the gold hardware closely, I saw little bubble like "defects" specially on the key holder hook, I'm not sure whether they are FAKE or are they "Defects", but I compared that bag with my other MK store bought items, the store bought item did not have those tiny bubble like defects. I would suggest look closely at the gold/silver hardware and ask for close up pictures from the seller, I feel some of those FAKES are getting close if not exactly same, to the real MK bags











gummsum said:


> hey thanks for the reply !



Thanks so much! I'm excited I got a great deal!  I will double check once I receive it!!


----------



## MelissaElaine

Just bought the other one too. Hope they will being willing to send me 2 lock and keys, one for each bag.


----------



## MelissaElaine

Okay, I might be going a lil shoppers crazy but there are so many great deals on eBay. The only part that is nerve racking is I hear there are a lot of fakes too. I'm trying to use my intuition and lil bit of knowledge to weed out fakes, but I'm so unsure. I so appreciate this thread being here. Can someone please authenticate this? Also is there a max # of purses that you should ask to be authenticated? Sometimes I can be a shop a holic, but I also don't want to be rude or in violation of the rules. Thanks


----------



## lhy_25

Hi, i just won this item on ebay, haven't receive it yet tho, so here's some photos from the seller. It's "Fulton" satchel in dark sand phyton embossed leather, i'm looking to have it autenticated before i pay him  thanks in advance!


----------



## MelissaElaine

MelissaElaine said:


> Okay, I might be going a lil shoppers crazy but there are so many great deals on eBay. The only part that is nerve racking is I hear there are a lot of fakes too. I'm trying to use my intuition and lil bit of knowledge to weed out fakes, but I'm so unsure. I so appreciate this thread being here. Can someone please authenticate this? Also is there a max # of purses that you should ask to be authenticated? Sometimes I can be a shop a holic, but I also don't want to be rude or in violation of the rules. Thanks




No worries about my request, someone bought it. Thanks!


----------



## MelissaElaine

If you take a Michael Kors bag to a store or outlet will they tell you if it is real?


----------



## Miss Krys

MelissaElaine said:


> If you take a Michael Kors bag to a store or outlet will they tell you if it is real?


MK, like LV, will not authenticate their products but instead will allow you to compare your purse against one of theirs and let you come to your own conclusion. The response is also the same; the only way to be 100% positive about authenticity is to buy it directly from MK or one of their certified retailers such as Macys.


----------



## MelissaElaine

Besides this thread are their services that will do it. I looked at Authenticate4u site but I didn't see Michael Kors listed as one of the brands they authenticate. Just curious


----------



## MelissaElaine

Miss Krys said:


> MK, like LV, will not authenticate their products but instead will allow you to compare your purse against one of theirs and let you come to your own conclusion. The response is also the same; the only way to be 100% positive about authenticity is to buy it directly from MK or one of their certified retailers such as Macys.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can someone authenticate this MK bag? It's being sold in my FB group and some are saying it's not real. Thanks!


----------



## jojon21

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can someone authenticate this MK bag? It's being sold in my FB group and some are saying it's not real. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2776320
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776319
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776321
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776322
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776327



I'm not familiar with this style, it looks like an older style and based on the lining it could be from the outlet.  The made in tag inside looks ok.  Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## CinthiaZ

MelissaElaine said:


> If you take a Michael Kors bag to a store or outlet will they tell you if it is real?


Sales clerks are NOT authenticators. They may know the present collection in their store, but they don't know vintage or bags from before they worked. They are given no training how to authenticate or what to look for. They are told to tell folks that if it isn't from their store it is probably a fake. They almost always tell you a bag bought on ebay is fake. Te best place to get a bag authenticated is 'authenticate4u(dot) com. For a small fee they will authenticate the bag and their evaluations are accepted by ebay for disputes about authenticity. Sales clerks are nothing more than sales clerks and while they act like they know it all, most of them don't know squat. Many of them have only worked there a year or less. Keep in mind there ar MK collections that date back 30 years.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> I'm not familiar with this style, it looks like an older style and based on the lining it could be from the outlet.  The made in tag inside looks ok.  Anyone else have an opinion?


I say authentic. The interior lining looks good , the label and the date code. It has all tell tale signs of an authentic Michael Kors and I have seen that style before.


----------



## Jenniz

Hi I was wondering if anyone knows if this bag is authentic? Thanks


----------



## halichic

Could somebody please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!


----------



## halichic

Please authenticate this bag. The stitching in the back seems off to me.


----------



## ilysukixD

Miranda in pink saffaino leather
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261623713807

Sorry I can't email the seller with additional pictures. Hope the pictures can help!!


----------



## denise1973

_Michael Kors Bag
Ad ID: __1085021275   
Seller John 
Link http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/michael-kors-handbag-100-authentic/1085021275

thank you
_


----------



## Phoenixxx

Hi!

Could you take a look at this? It looks pretty good to me but always have doubts!
Michael kors medium Selma
ID:121463349169
Seller: diamondsusan379
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121463349169?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA!


----------



## coivcte

denise1973 said:


> _Michael Kors Bag
> Ad ID: __1085021275
> Seller John
> Link http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/michael-kors-handbag-100-authentic/1085021275
> 
> thank you
> _



I am sort of a newbie here, so won't be authenticating.
I only know that this is the outlet version on Hamilton with pebble soft leather.
Did you take a look at photo 4? What are all the brown stuff in the handbag?


----------



## Kawitaangelica

halichic said:


> Please authenticate this bag. The stitching in the back seems off to me.




Mine has a transparent kinda label that's says made in Vietnam with number 6.


----------



## Kawitaangelica

halichic said:


> Please authenticate this bag. The stitching in the back seems off to me.




6 instead of 5 like yours


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jenniz said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone knows if this bag is authentic? Thanks


Need more pics of the interior lining, label and date code tag. I am not an expert but know the bags fairly well. Here is a link I found to a FREE authenticating service! Never tried them, but hey, you can't beat the price! 
There are authentication requests here that have been unanswered for a very long time. I don't think there are enough of them and the few that there are, are probably overwhelmed? Try this link and let us know how they did! 
http://www.cheekychickblog.com/2013/08/20/now-offering-designer-handbag-authentication-services/


----------



## CinthiaZ

Phoenixxx said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you take a look at this? It looks pretty good to me but always have doubts!
> Michael kors medium Selma
> ID:121463349169
> Seller: diamondsusan379
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121463349169?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA!


The seller is from China. they do not show enough pics to tell if it is authentic or not. Ask her for a pic with the flash on, of the interior lining, the date code tab, any sippers. I personally would not uy a bag without seeing more pics of the interior or SOMETHING that would indicate the bag is authentic. Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

denise1973 said:


> _Michael Kors Bag
> Ad ID: __1085021275
> Seller John
> Link http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/michael-kors-handbag-100-authentic/1085021275
> 
> thank you
> _


Looks good to me! I am a long time collector and that bag has all the tell tales signs of being authentic.Interior is correct. The center zipper compartment is there, that always is in this bag. The leather looks right, the label. Looks Good!


----------



## salearea

denise1973 said:


> _Michael Kors Bag
> Ad ID: __1085021275
> Seller John
> Link http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/michael-kors-handbag-100-authentic/1085021275
> 
> thank you
> _



Authentic.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors bag?
From a local GW store...Approx. 10.5"w x 7.5"h x .5"d. Chain drops 15" to top of bag.
The leather is amazing and the chain is very heavy. The faceted glass piece that turns to close the bag is gorgeous. The translucent tag inside says "B-1009" sorry it's a little fuzzy. Found one like this on a Google search...called it a "Jewel" bag, but now I can't find the link again  Thanks in advance for any and all info.


----------



## CinthiaZ

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors bag?
> From a local GW store...Approx. 10.5"w x 7.5"h x .5"d. Chain drops 15" to top of bag.
> The leather is amazing and the chain is very heavy. The faceted glass piece that turns to close the bag is gorgeous. The translucent tag inside says "B-1009" sorry it's a little fuzzy. Found one like this on a Google search...called it a "Jewel" bag, but now I can't find the link again  Thanks in advance for any and all info.


It's authentic. I have one just like it and bought it at the MK store. The lining is correct and the date code tag. Looks like you lucked out!


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Can anybody help me to authenticate this wallet : 

Seller : 1usaseller

Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221566242892 








Thanks


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jojon21

Aniesha.noor said:


> Can anybody help me to authenticate this wallet :
> 
> Seller : 1usaseller
> 
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221566242892
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787162
> View attachment 2787182
> View attachment 2787183
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



From the outside it looks ok, would have liked to have seen additional photos of the inside - but it looks like the listing has ended.


----------



## JOODLZ

CinthiaZ said:


> It's authentic. I have one just like it and bought it at the MK store. The lining is correct and the date code tag. Looks like you lucked out!



Hey...thanks for this! I paid $9.99...the link I mentioned was to a website selling the same bag for $228. I got lucky!


----------



## CinthiaZ

JOODLZ said:


> Hey...thanks for this! I paid $9.99...the link I mentioned was to a website selling the same bag for $228. I got lucky!


WOW! What a deal! Good job! lol! I can't believe some of the things people DONATE to GW!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Beware of this seller! Listing all fake Michael Kors.This listing and all of her listings are fake and one fake in her completeds as well. Poor buyer got took for 100.00!  Please report! Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-fashion-handbags-new-style-/141448500077?


----------



## Bayou Minou

Can anyone authenticate this one for me?  They have it listed as a Blake, but that's not the style that comes up when I Google Kors Blake.  It looks just like the Desert.

Thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Blake-Deer-Leather-Handbag-NWT-Purse-Limited-Edition-/291268865591?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d0fa2e37


----------



## jojon21

Bayou Minou said:


> Can anyone authenticate this one for me?  They have it listed as a Blake, but that's not the style that comes up when I Google Kors Blake.  It looks just like the Desert.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Blake-Deer-Leather-Handbag-NWT-Purse-Limited-Edition-/291268865591?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d0fa2e37



It looks like the Desert style to me, can you message the seller and ask her to double check the style name on the tag?  It does look authentic to me and the seller has alot of other high-end authentic items for sale as well.


----------



## Bayou Minou

jojon21 said:


> It looks like the Desert style to me, can you message the seller and ask her to double check the style name on the tag?  It does look authentic to me and the seller has alot of other high-end authentic items for sale as well.



Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bayou Minou said:


> Can anyone authenticate this one for me?  They have it listed as a Blake, but that's not the style that comes up when I Google Kors Blake.  It looks just like the Desert.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Blake-Deer-Leather-Handbag-NWT-Purse-Limited-Edition-/291268865591?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d0fa2e37


This is a good one! You are right, it does look just like the Desert and the Desert bag only retails for 398.00 on most sites. There is another one on ebay for only 119.00.!! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-desert-large-satchel/2970474

To top it off the Blake is more in the price range she is asking but looks completely different!. Here it is at Neiman Marcus. This is what the BLAKE is supposed to look like.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael-Kors-Blake-Satchel/prod161510297/p.prod


I hate how much she is charging for shipping! 25.00??? You could fit this in a Priority Flat Rate Box for only 10.65 to anywhere in the United States, In just 3 days!  But then again it might be because of insurance on that valoe.

She might just be off on the style name, but if that is actually a Desert bag, it is way over priced. Unless it is a complete other style.. , I don't see any others in that price range.Most of them are only 398.00 and have a signature lining.   I am not familiar with the bag, so I can not say for sure, but there are too many red flags. The color of the MK care card on the bag looks correct. The style name and price for the bag don't match at all..  

I would contact her and ask if she made a mistake in the style name? Also ask for better pics of the interior label and stitching around the inside zipper.  That is too much money to spend to not have the right answers. She may have just screwed up the listing, but none of the Desert bags have that kind of unlined interior. 
Here is one at MAYBE a Bloomingdales site, although I don't know why it says 'Rayban' , .that looks close to hers with the whip stitch handles, but again it is a Desert bag and not a Blake

http://www.stylehive.com/bookmark/bloomingdalescom-michael-kors-desert-drawstring-satchel-11442

TOO MANY DISCREPANCIES!! Need to contact her to see if she made a mistake on the style name. That bag is CLOSE to a Desert, yet very different. Looks nothing like a Blake! And the price range is way off for a Desert bag.  Also, since it is new with tags, ask her to see  a pic the tags. The style name should be right on the receipt and sometimes we can tell more from seeing the tags. Unless somebody else here knows the answers to these questions??

If it was me, I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole unless I got answers. Hopefully someone else here might recognize something about it. Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> It looks like the Desert style to me, can you message the seller and ask her to double check the style name on the tag?  It does look authentic to me and the seller has alot of other high-end authentic items for sale as well.


Jojon, did you notice the interior on the other Desert bags all have linings?? I wonder if this is even a Desert Bag? And did you notice she is asking 799.00 and a Desert bag is less than 400.00?? This is a real stumper for me! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bayou Minou said:


> Thanks!


What has me really confused is that even if this is actually a Desert bag, they only list for less than 400.00. If this is a Desert bag, why would it be listed at 799.00?? That's 400 dollars over retail for a Desert Bag? That is a huge red flag for me.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bayou Minou said:


> Thanks!


Oh, I take that back, it does retail for 799.00 I just saw another one listed New With Tags for only 399.00. Sorry. I also saw them at other stores for 398.00, but the price tag is 799.00 so she is just charging full retail.But again! This one has a lining! lol! They all seem to have a lining but hers! Weird! I wonder if it is a whole other style besides a Desert Bag? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Natural-Desert-Python-Purse-Satchel-Handbag-/171506498925?


----------



## jojon21

She is calling it a Limited Edition, it may be because of the leather lining inside, which is way more pricey to do than the fabric lining.  I am sure it's authentic but I would like to see the tag as well.


----------



## Aniesha.noor

jojon21 said:


> From the outside it looks ok, would have liked to have seen additional photos of the inside - but it looks like the listing has ended.




Here's additional photos






Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bayou Minou

jojon21 said:


> She is calling it a Limited Edition, it may be because of the leather lining inside, which is way more pricey to do than the fabric lining.  I am sure it's authentic but I would like to see the tag as well.



Well, I made an offer on it and she accepted.  So, as soon as I get it in I will post pictures of the tag and the bag.  If it is leather lined, then it's a much better bargain/investment than this one that I've been wanting...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331349969566?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## CinthiaZ

This is counterfeit with a green price tag right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251687914779?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> This is counterfeit with a green price tag right?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251687914779?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Sure looks that way.  Never heard of the style name on the "tag" either, as well as a couple other signs of it being fake.


----------



## jojon21

Aniesha.noor said:


> Here's additional photos
> View attachment 2789901
> View attachment 2789902
> View attachment 2789903
> 
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Your wallet is authentic


----------



## Bayou Minou

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh, I take that back, it does retail for 799.00 I just saw another one listed New With Tags for only 399.00. Sorry. I also saw them at other stores for 398.00, but the price tag is 799.00 so she is just charging full retail.But again! This one has a lining! lol! They all seem to have a lining but hers! Weird! I wonder if it is a whole other style besides a Desert Bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Natural-Desert-Python-Purse-Satchel-Handbag-/171506498925?



Tried to post this earlier but laptop locked up..

Thank you for all the info!  I've been desperately wanting this bag...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331349969566?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I found and purchased that same style in the python and absolutely love the style.  perfect size for me... not too small and not huge, also perfect drop on the handles... i don't like a bag that swings, but rather one that falls just under my arm.

Anyway, I still want the camo... but good grief! That bag, if I understand correctly, is about 7 years old and she seems to be asking way too much, in my opinion, for a pre-owned bag.

I made and offer on the deer skin bag and it was accepted.  So, as soon as it comes in I will post pictures of it and the tag.

Thanks again!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bayou Minou said:


> Tried to post this earlier but laptop locked up..
> 
> Thank you for all the info!  I've been desperately wanting this bag...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331349969566?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I found and purchased that same style in the python and absolutely love the style.  perfect size for me... not too small and not huge, also perfect drop on the handles... i don't like a bag that swings, but rather one that falls just under my arm.
> 
> Anyway, I still want the camo... but good grief! That bag, if I understand correctly, is about 7 years old and she seems to be asking way too much, in my opinion, for a pre-owned bag.
> 
> I made and offer on the deer skin bag and it was accepted.  So, as soon as it comes in I will post pictures of it and the tag.
> 
> Thanks again!


Well, it's like Jojon21 pointed out, it is a Limited Edition and really does look authentic. Did you ever ask her about that style name? Oh well, it will surely be on the tag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

This is really suspicious. Looks totally fake to me. What do you think? Keep in mind it is NEW WITHOUT TAG for 65.00???  Plus she just sold the the same listing in her completed s! So how is it she has two of them new without tags?? For 65.00? Please tell me if I should report this and I hope you will too. Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/261641733537?

Oh wait! This gets better. She sold the first one for 65.00. Now, two days later relisted it for 95.00. Maybe she made an error in the price and talked the bidder into canceling? Does that zipper on the back of the bag look right to you?? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## CinthiaZ

They just don't stop! NEW 70 dollars for a Hamilton?? RIGHT! lol!  


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...742?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3397b054be


----------



## CinthiaZ

OMG! Shopping on ebay is starting to make me ill! Will you look at THIS??!!! Also see her other items and completed s!! Unbelievable! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-/321565273974?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adec8af76


----------



## missy_g

Love the description and pics of a computer screen.


----------



## CinthiaZ

missy_g said:


> Love the description and pics of a computer screen.


Check out her other items. Please help report!


----------



## JOODLZ

CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! What a deal! Good job! lol! I can't believe some of the things people DONATE to GW!!



Thanks! Our local GW stores are amazing for purses. In the past year or so I've added MK, Bottega Veneta, Prada, Louis Vuitton and even Chanel...all authentic, of course...to my collection for crazy-cheap (relatively) prices. Thanks to reading tPF daily, I've learned so much about how to weed out the fakes and find the good stuff!


----------



## Aniesha.noor

jojon21 said:


> Your wallet is authentic




Thank you so much 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CinthiaZ

missy_g said:


> Love the description and pics of a computer screen.


She's gone thank goodness! Had about 100 fakes listed!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello, would anyone here be so kind as to help me report this. I always look at bags that start at under 100 dollars, and from doing this type of search, I run into countless fakes.
Many of them are authentic and I get some fantastic buys, then there are these, that I keep running into. I reported this 3 xs, and even though the seller states 'it may be a copy' right in the description, ebay STILL won't take it down!  Maybe if someone else reports it?  Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171519095018?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello, would anyone here be so kind as to help me report this. I always look at bags that start at under 100 dollars, and from doing this type of search, I run into countless fakes.
> Many of them are authentic and I get some fantastic buys, then there are these, that I keep running into. I reported this 3 xs, and even though the seller states 'it may be a copy' right in the description, ebay STILL won't take it down!  Maybe if someone else reports it?  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171519095018?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Reported! (that is truly hideous)


----------



## beachfront35

hi..can someone please tell me if this michael kors is authentic..thanks in advance


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Reported! (that is truly hideous)


Thank you! They finally took it down. Yeah, didn't know whether to laugh or cry about that one! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

beachfront35 said:


> hi..can someone please tell me if this michael kors is authentic..thanks in advance


Is a nice vintage bag that looks good, but the 'made in' tag is throwing me off, but everything else looks right.. They are generally sewn on length wise. Wait to see what JoJon21 thinks.  And Jojon, I want to ask you, this is only the second or 3rd time I have seen the date code tag sewn on like that. Is that correct?


----------



## SMORES

Hi lovely tpf members! 

IBe read horror stories about mk fakes, and thought I should get the bag authenticated prior to purchase.

What do you ladies think of this Selma? I'm asking for additional pics, but would like to make sure there are no red flags so far.

Thanks again, you guys are awesome!

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/clo/4716852240.html


----------



## FinFun

Where is the date code tag located in the Hamilton? I can't find one in mine...

--- Found it


----------



## FinFun

Got this from an internet auction, should be authentic but wanted to make sure - thank you for taking a look at it! More pictures in the next post.


----------



## FinFun

More...


----------



## jojon21

FinFun said:


> More...



Authentic!


----------



## beachfront35

CinthiaZ said:


> Is a nice vintage bag that looks good, but the 'made in' tag is throwing me off, but everything else looks right.. They are generally sewn on length wise. Wait to see what JoJon21 thinks.  And Jojon, I want to ask you, this is only the second or 3rd time I have seen the date code tag sewn on like that. Is that correct?


Ok I will wait for jojon21 reply


----------



## FinFun

jojon21 said:


> Authentic!


 
Thank you!


----------



## jojon21

beachfront35 said:


> Ok I will wait for jojon21 reply



I'm pretty sure this is authentic, maybe someone more familiar with vintage would care to authenticate also.


----------



## beachfront35

jojon21 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is authentic, maybe someone more familiar with vintage would care to authenticate also.



thank you


----------



## msu0712

Hello, I just bought this Michael Kors purse and i wanted to find out if it is authentic.  Thanks! Laura

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...f7XgsqWIiiYYkpf5LULTo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## CinthiaZ

finfun said:


> more...


nice!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is authentic, maybe someone more familiar with vintage would care to authenticate also.


Jojon, have you seen the tags sewn on that way before? Everything else about it looks totally authentic. I do know vintage bags fairly well, but I am baffled by that tag? Have you seen that before? Usually they are sewn on length wise, right?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Yikes!  Report please. Same seller. TY

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...433?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35dee4eca9


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...468?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35dee4e114


----------



## hamster

I came across this online seller in Singapore but she doesn't accept paypal , only bank transfers, and no returns either. There's no tag and she can't tell me if it's cadet or sapphire.

http://www.polka-b.com/2014/06/michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip.html?m=1

Really appreciate your help and advice. Thanks .


----------



## kingab

Please help me...


----------



## CinthiaZ

hamster said:


> I came across this online seller in Singapore but she doesn't accept paypal , only bank transfers, and no returns either. There's no tag and she can't tell me if it's cadet or sapphire.
> 
> http://www.polka-b.com/2014/06/michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip.html?m=1
> 
> Really appreciate your help and advice. Thanks .


It says in the listing 'sapphire' . It looks good and so do their other bags.  It is a questionable site, however and I am not liking their resource statement of how they acquire their bags. Also state some inside labels may be removed? Why would anyone remove labels from new bags??  .Need to see more pics to know for sure.

http://www.polka-b.com/p/terms-and-conditions.html


----------



## CinthiaZ

kingab said:


> Please help me...


Need to see pic of the inside label and lining. Also, see if you can find a small tag that has made in country on it. I've' never seen that dust bag before, but maybe others here have? Still need to see interior.


----------



## ley2

CinthiaZ said:


> It says in the listing 'sapphire' . It looks good and so do their other bags.  It is a questionable site, however and I am not liking their resource statement of how they acquire their bags. Also state some inside labels may be removed? Why would anyone remove labels from new bags??  .Need to see more pics to know for sure.
> 
> http://www.polka-b.com/p/terms-and-conditions.html



Her title shows cadet blue though.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ley2 said:


> Her title shows cadet blue though.


Sorry, I hadn't noticed the title, but I found what cadet blue looks like. Cadet implies a military term and is a darker, navy shade. . I think she screwed up her title, because the bag in the pics is a more of a sapphire blue color. See if you can find a contact link and ask them to find out if error is in title or description. My guess is the title is incorrect.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## CinthiaZ

error


----------



## cdtracing

I purchased this MK Hamilton bag at TJMAXX & want to make sure it is authentic.  It feels good & the stitching is straight.  It does not have the lock & key; instead it has the nameplate.  I love the Hamilton style & hope I did not buy a fake.  It did not come with the dust bag.  I was told by sales person MK removes the dust bags before they are sent to TJMAXX, outlets, ect.  Can anyone verify if this is a real MK Hamilton?  Sorry if the pics are a little blurry....I'm not the best photographer.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## MelissaElaine

I got a large black Hamilton Saffiano handbag from ebay. When I checked the serial # on the tag inside the bag it is the exact same letters and #s as a medium black Hamilton Safiano handbag that I have. Is that normal. Do they put the same code on multiple handbags made around the same time or should each bag have a different code and that mean that the one I got on ebay is a fake?


----------



## MelissaElaine

error


----------



## MelissaElaine

hamster said:


> I came across this online seller in Singapore but she doesn't accept paypal , only bank transfers, and no returns either. There's no tag and she can't tell me if it's cadet or sapphire.
> 
> http://www.polka-b.com/2014/06/michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip.html?m=1
> 
> Really appreciate your help and advice. Thanks .



I am not an authenticator by any means, but as a purchaser always looking for a good deal. my concern from someone who doesn't expect returns and that only takes bank transfers would be that you may not get the same bag that is in the picture. It looks like they may be trying to eliminating all of your safety nets in case there is a problem with what you receive.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I purchased this MK Hamilton bag at TJMAXX & want to make sure it is authentic.  It feels good & the stitching is straight.  It does not have the lock & key; instead it has the nameplate.  I love the Hamilton style & hope I did not buy a fake.  It did not come with the dust bag.  I was told by sales person MK removes the dust bags before they are sent to TJMAXX, outlets, ect.  Can anyone verify if this is a real MK Hamilton?  Sorry if the pics are a little blurry....I'm not the best photographer.  Thanks for any help.



I have bought Coach shoes at TJ Max. No worries, they don't sell fake bags. Plus the bag in pics is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report! Has FIVE fakes in one listing! Yikes!   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Top-Quality...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item2343cf43de


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I have bought Coach shoes at TJ Max. No worries, they don't sell fake bags. Plus the bag in pics is authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## MelissaElaine

Hello, can you please authenticate these Hamilton bags that I am thinking of buying. Thank you so much


----------



## hamster

CinthiaZ said:


> It says in the listing 'sapphire' . It looks good and so do their other bags.  It is a questionable site, however and I am not liking their resource statement of how they acquire their bags. Also state some inside labels may be removed? Why would anyone remove labels from new bags??  .Need to see more pics to know for sure.
> 
> http://www.polka-b.com/p/terms-and-conditions.html



Thanks CinthiaZ.
And yes, MelissaElaine, I am concerned that i will receive something else and then have no recourse. I'd feel better if she accepts paypal.


----------



## coivcte

kingab said:


> Please help me...



I would say it is not authentic, don't risk it.


----------



## hamster

hi knowledgeable ladies

do the color and date code correspond to Cadet? short of other detailed pics, do you think this bag looks authentic?

thanks much


----------



## hamster

pls help me authenticate this one, too:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-SELMA-LARGE-BLUE-/331363489250?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thanks


----------



## hamster

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, I hadn't noticed the title, but I found what cadet blue looks like. Cadet implies a military term and is a darker, navy shade. . I think she screwed up her title, because the bag in the pics is a more of a sapphire blue color. See if you can find a contact link and ask them to find out if error is in title or description. My guess is the title is incorrect.
> 
> I asked for a pic of the date code; I doubt it's Cadet as that came out in 2013. Does this tag check out as Sapphire? Thanks
> 
> *sorry I can't seem to be able to upload photo from my phone, will retry later*


----------



## coachluvver

Is this real?

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=361102075767

Thanks!


----------



## jojon21

coachluvver said:


> Is this real?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=361102075767
> 
> Thanks!



I feel that it is not authentic based on a couple things - better photos would help as the camera angles (purposefully?) don't show the details. After looking at their other Selmas listed, my gut says they are all replicas.


----------



## coachluvver

Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Can anyone help authenticate this bag?  I'm having a major jones-ing for the aqua Hamilton but not quite sure.  I've sent an email requesting a pic of the interior tag but haven't heard back yet.  I'm just not sure about the color.  It could just be my monitor on the laptop.  Help!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251702316856?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jojon21

cdtracing said:


> Can anyone help authenticate this bag?  I'm having a major jones-ing for the aqua Hamilton but not quite sure.  I've sent an email requesting a pic of the interior tag but haven't heard back yet.  I'm just not sure about the color.  It could just be my monitor on the laptop.  Help!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251702316856?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good based on the few photos, inside photo would confirm.  The first photo is stock, her own photos accurately represent the true color -- aqua is stunning!


----------



## cdtracing

jojon21 said:


> Looks good based on the few photos, inside photo would confirm.  The first photo is stock, her own photos accurately represent the true color -- aqua is stunning!



Thanks for your input.  She sent me the interior photos including the s/n tag.  They looked legit so  I took the plunge & bought it!!


----------



## MelissaElaine

MelissaElaine said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate these Hamilton bags that I am thinking of buying. Thank you so much



Can someone please help me authenticate these handbags that I am thinking of purchasing from eBay?


----------



## jojon21

MelissaElaine said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate these Hamilton bags that I am thinking of buying. Thank you so much



Both look authentic though missing the lock and key fob.


----------



## MelissaElaine

jojon21 said:


> Both look authentic though missing the lock and key fob.



Thank you so much! I feel like I'm starting to become addicted to these Hamilton's without the lock since they are such a good deal.


----------



## Bayou Minou

Bayou Minou said:


> Can anyone authenticate this one for me?  They have it listed as a Blake, but that's not the style that comes up when I Google Kors Blake.  It looks just like the Desert.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Blake-Deer-Leather-Handbag-NWT-Purse-Limited-Edition-/291268865591?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d0fa2e37



I received my bag.  I think it's completely authentic, but i think it has the wrong tag on it.  I scanned the bar code with my phone on both Amazon and Red Laser and the code pulled up this...


----------



## Bayou Minou

And here are the pictures of the tags...


----------



## jojon21

I agree the tag is incorrect, the style # corresponds with the Blake and your bag is not Blake.  The details on the bag make me think it's authentic as well.  How is the leather? Is the interior suede? Did the seller offer any explanation for the tag/style discrepancy?  If you live near an MK Boutique, you could always stop in there and have someone knowledgeable give you an opinion.


----------



## Bayou Minou

jojon21 said:


> I agree the tag is incorrect, the style # corresponds with the Blake and your bag is not Blake.  The details on the bag make me think it's authentic as well.  How is the leather? Is the interior suede? Did the seller offer any explanation for the tag/style discrepancy?  If you live near an MK Boutique, you could always stop in there and have someone knowledgeable give you an opinion.



Ah, I hadn't thought about going to the boutique.  Good idea!

The leather is beautiful and the lining does appear to be leather as well.  Though, I have no clue if it's deer skin... my guess would be that it's not.

I didn't ask the seller about the tag/style discrepancy.  I'm still debating on whether or not to ask.  I may send her a message tonight.


----------



## yukictc83

Can someone help to authenticate this selma?
http://www.misstudou.com/2014/06/michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip-satchel_20.html
You may click on the photos for larger view.


----------



## cedric

Hi ladies,


Please help. I'm new to this site & was wondering if anyone can help me.  I purchased a MK bag on ebay a couple of days ago for my wife birthday that is this weekend.  The bag was delivered today. I don't know anything about purses. As I were searching online, I'm having doubt about this bag. It doesn't have Michael Kors name on the front, instead has the name plate on the front.  It did not come with the dust bag. Here is the auction that I won http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...M1wjimT3PH1IF1r7FDTNU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc. If the link doesn't work, here is the item # 251698427185. If you need additional pics, I can take them but didn't want my wife to know. So I will have to send them tomorrow. Can anyone please help me authenticate it before the weekend? If it's not real, I can go and get one from the store. 


Thanks in advance,


Cedric


----------



## jojon21

cedric said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> Please help. I'm new to this site & was wondering if anyone can help me.  I purchased a MK bag on ebay a couple of days ago for my wife birthday that is this weekend.  The bag was delivered today. I don't know anything about purses. As I were searching online, I'm having doubt about this bag. It doesn't have Michael Kors name on the front, instead has the name plate on the front.  It did not come with the dust bag. Here is the auction that I won http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...M1wjimT3PH1IF1r7FDTNU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc. If the link doesn't work, here is the item # 251698427185. If you need additional pics, I can take them but didn't want my wife to know. So I will have to send them tomorrow. Can anyone please help me authenticate it before the weekend? If it's not real, I can go and get one from the store.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Cedric



This bag is authentic, what a lovely gift!


----------



## cedric

I see other Leigh Bags with Michael Kors instead of the plate. Thank you so much. I really appreciate you for taking your time to answer my question. I will definitely come here BEFORE purchasing her another MK bag from ebay. The main concern that I had is the name plate.


----------



## jojon21

cedric said:


> I see other Leigh Bags with Michael Kors instead of the plate. Thank you so much. I really appreciate you for taking your time to answer my question. I will definitely come here BEFORE purchasing her another MK bag from ebay. The main concern that I had is the name plate.



The difference with the nameplates is that the Leigh you purchased is the MK outlet store version. The other slight difference between that and the boutique bag is the lining pattern.  However the leather is equally gorgeous on both versions.


----------



## cedric

jojon21 said:


> The difference with the nameplates is that the Leigh you purchased is the MK outlet store version. The other slight difference between that and the boutique bag is the lining pattern.  However the leather is equally gorgeous on both versions.





You were so helpful. Thank you again


----------



## jojon21

cedric said:


> You were so helpful. Thank you again



You're welcome!


----------



## Loulou890

Hi I'm completely new to this site so apologies in advance if this does not work. I'm looking to purchase a MK bag for a Christmas present for my daughter. We are in the UK and the MK website do not ship to the UK. I brought her a MK watch last year from Secretsales and was very happy with it but after reading about this site on here and problems people have had am unsure about using them again. I have seen this bag on eBay and wondered whether it was authentic or not as don't want to get caught out. Hope thus works http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111507582703?nav=SEARCH


----------



## jojon21

Loulou890 said:


> Hi I'm completely new to this site so apologies in advance if this does not work. I'm looking to purchase a MK bag for a Christmas present for my daughter. We are in the UK and the MK website do not ship to the UK. I brought her a MK watch last year from Secretsales and was very happy with it but after reading about this site on here and problems people have had am unsure about using them again. I have seen this bag on eBay and wondered whether it was authentic or not as don't want to get caught out. Hope thus works http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111507582703?nav=SEARCH



This is not an authentic Michael Kors bag.


----------



## Loulou890

Thank you, glad i asked before purchasing


----------



## annielay

Hi all dear 
Pls help me ..this is my first bags mk
Can u all tell me my bags is authentic or fake
Im sorry my english is not good 
My bags picture link
http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/Annie_Lay/library/?sort=3&page=1
http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/A...e Uploads?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1
Thank u all


----------



## ley2

annielay said:


> Hi all dear
> Pls help me ..this is my first bags mk
> Can u all tell me my bags is authentic or fake
> Im sorry my english is not good
> My bags picture link
> http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/Annie_Lay/library/?sort=3&page=1
> http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/A...e Uploads?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1
> Thank u all



It looks authentic to me. Packaging and monogram lining say it all..


----------



## annielay

ley2 said:


> It looks authentic to me. Packaging and monogram lining say it all..


thank u dear..


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello,  Question. Does MK plate the Hamilton Hardware in real gold?? I continually see them listed on ebay, stating they are 24 ct gold plated??  I personally have a couple of Hamiltons in different colors and am quite certain the hardware is NOT real gold. I asked a seller about this and she said Macy's sent her to an MK 'class' where she learned all MK hardware is dipped three times in real gold. LMAO! 

Have any of you been to this class?? LOL!  I can't believe the things people say...scary. What do you think??


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello,  Question. Does MK plate the Hamilton Hardware in real gold?? I continually see them listed on ebay, stating they are 24 ct gold plated??  I personally have a couple of Hamiltons in different colors and am quite certain the hardware is NOT real gold. I asked a seller about this and she said Macy's sent her to an MK 'class' where she learned all MK hardware is dipped three times in real gold. LMAO!
> 
> Have any of you been to this class?? LOL!  I can't believe the things people say...scary. What do you think??



I have seen the 18K Hamiltons on ebags, macy's etc. so I guess they really do plate the hardware on those bags.  They are the same price as the regular Hamiltons though so I don't know what the quality difference would be.
http://www.ebags.com/product/michae...tote/235346?productid=10206822&rlid=DETAIL_AI


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> I have seen the 18K Hamiltons on ebags, macy's etc. so I guess they really do plate the hardware on those bags.  They are the same price as the regular Hamiltons though so I don't know what the quality difference would be.
> http://www.ebags.com/product/michae...tote/235346?productid=10206822&rlid=DETAIL_AI


I called Michael Kors and asked them, and they told me that there is no real gold used on the Hamiltons and that they would be much more costly if they did. I am beginning to wonder if this is a misconception started by Macy's themselves. There is a chance the gal I talked to at MK, didn't really know what she was talking about either, however, she does take orders for mst kinds of Hamiltons and never ran into one with real gold plating...hmmm


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please help report this hideous fake! Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Purse-Red-and-White-Checkered-20-00-/261658735106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cec137202


----------



## loverundercover

Hi all 

My little brother is trying to purchase a bag for his girlfriend for her birthday next week and has enlisted my help. This is one of the bags he's interested in but unfortunately, I'm not very good at telling real from fake so I'd appreciate any feedback on this auction --

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENTIC-Michael-Kors-Jet-set-Travel-Tote-Center-Stripe-Bag-Black-/321575461820?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4adf6423bc


----------



## laevateinx

I want to buy this bag and I'm going to meet the seller to deal this Sunday, please help me authenticate, it's a Michael Kors Selma black large






















please help!!


----------



## laevateinx

jojon21 said:


> This is not an authentic Michael Kors bag.


Can you help me authenticate the bag I'm going to buy too! It's the latest post in this thread! It's quite urgent because I'm dealing with the seller soon >.<


----------



## hopbay

Hi please help to authentic this
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzkZbN7dtzKod0JoaURWYkhjeEw0OTFaMDdLNXhxcGhYNnZJ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## hamster

Hi, I hope to join the club with my new dark dune Selma and aqua EW Hamilton. Pls help me to authenticate, thanks a lot!


----------



## CinthiaZ

loverundercover said:


> Hi all
> 
> My little brother is trying to purchase a bag for his girlfriend for her birthday next week and has enlisted my help. This is one of the bags he's interested in but unfortunately, I'm not very good at telling real from fake so I'd appreciate any feedback on this auction --
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENTIC-Michael-Kors-Jet-set-Travel-Tote-Center-Stripe-Bag-Black-/321575461820?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4adf6423bc


Looks good but need more pics. Seller's other bags all look good and feedback is good. Ask for a pic of the interior lining and label and post here if there is time.


----------



## jojon21

hamster said:


> Hi, I hope to join the club with my new dark dune Selma and aqua EW Hamilton. Pls help me to authenticate, thanks a lot!



Both are good, enjoy!


----------



## hamster

jojon21 said:


> Both are good, enjoy!



Thanks a bunch, jojon21!  :rockettes:


----------



## CinthiaZ

OMG! Check this out! Also, see other items. ALL are fakes! Has 9 of them listed! Very obvious. Please help to report this seller. I keep running into this crud! Let's help save some poor buyer from getting ripped off!  Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/191409441571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c90e44b23


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! Check this out! Also, see other items. ALL are fakes! Has 9 of them listed! Very obvious. Please help to report this seller. I keep running into this crud! Let's help save some poor buyer from getting ripped off!  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/191409441571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c90e44b23



Just reported them all - hope ebay takes them down soon.


----------



## loverundercover

CinthiaZ said:


> Looks good but need more pics. Seller's other bags all look good and feedback is good. Ask for a pic of the interior lining and label and post here if there is time.


Thank you for taking the time to reply. I've requested for the pics from the seller and hopefully they'll send them soon.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Just reported them all - hope ebay takes them down soon.


Thanks JoJon! Pretty bad, huh .


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks JoJon! Pretty bad, huh .



OMG the grommet one especially! So sad....


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Just reported them all - hope ebay takes them down soon.


They're all gone! Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Good grief! Here's another one. I am on Pacific time. Hope anyone else is still awake to report before auction ends!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Purse-Handbag-Black-/281489191859?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> OMG the grommet one especially! So sad....


Gross, huh!


----------



## KJJO

Hello, I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Selma messenger. Im including pics of things that concern me, like wrong tag attached and weird stitching, but seller assures me the bag is authentic and offers a full return. forgive me if my pic are haphazard, my comp isnt working well!


----------



## KJJO

also a few more pics... im holding onto hope that it is authentic and that there was a wrong tag placed on it by mistake, but i dont know....


----------



## ley2

KJJO said:


> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Selma messenger. Im including pics of things that concern me, like wrong tag attached and weird stitching, but seller assures me the bag is authentic and offers a full return. forgive me if my pic are haphazard, my comp isnt working well!



Hmm why is the bag called medium cynthia? Its supposed to be medium messenger selma. I am sorry but I have quite bad feeling about the bag. Probably others can comment too..


----------



## BereniceK

Hello everyone! I'm thinking of buying my 2nd michael kors bag and this time second hand. After seeing so many convincing fake bags everywhere I really want to make sure I'm buying an authentic one so could you be so kind to tell me if the bag in this photos is the real deal. Here's the link to the listing  although it isn't in english. http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/michael-kors-hamilton-laukku/337334848

kuvat2.huuto.net/0/67/b6083f615a3e88e077ae1d6423905-orig.jpg

kuvat2.huuto.net/c/1b/56fc9fee717e548da9184476948ba-orig.jpg
kuvat2.huuto.net/9/1b/c78644b451a91037c4c5c28f0d922-orig.jpg
kuvat2.huuto.net/1/5e/4fe7804d52ff7ec7db872797dd437-orig.jpg


----------



## jojon21

kjjo said:


> also a few more pics... Im holding onto hope that it is authentic and that there was a wrong tag placed on it by mistake, but i dont know....





ley2 said:


> hmm why is the bag called medium cynthia? Its supposed to be medium messenger selma. I am sorry but *i have quite bad feeling about the bag*. Probably others can comment too..



+1


----------



## KJJO

jojon21 said:


> +1




Could there be any chance it was simply tagged incorrectly? I Also have a bad feeling about it too, but I just wanted to know what everyone else thoughts were? Does the rest of the bag look ok? 
I've already made return arrangements, I just wanted to check and see if anyone else had a similar thing happen?


----------



## KJJO

I've copied one of the sellers listings, I was hoping someone could look at her other items for more clues to see if she sells fakes? 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221586448880


----------



## jojon21

KJJO said:


> I've copied one of the sellers listings, I was hoping someone could look at her other items for more clues to see if she sells fakes?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221586448880



I have never come across an incorrectly tagged Michael Kors bag at a department store or elsewhere.  The other listing is also hard to tell, the pictures of the details are lacking and no interior pictures - and there are no other MK bags in the completed listings to compare.  When in doubt, I always go with my gut.  Edit to add, I just found one of her completed listings, the yellow one is definitely fake and has an incorrect tag also, what are the chances of that?


----------



## Alef

KJJO said:


> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me  authenticate this Selma messenger. Im including pics of things that  concern me, like wrong tag attached and weird stitching, but seller  assures me the bag is authentic and offers a full return. forgive me if  my pic are haphazard, my comp isnt working well!



IMHO - fake.

I've never seen a real MK bag packed in plastic.

Another this seller "Selma" in plastic:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-Mic...ather-Messenger-Crossbody-Black-/221573845850

And still for example - here's another one "Selma/Cynthia" from this seller (see tag on photo #4):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-Michael-Kors-Small-Selma-Saffiano-Leather-Messenger-Crossbody-YELLOW-/221576129899?nma=true&si=rPaUz2i5ItBi%252BeY2%252BYGE0NZ4Fvg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## KJJO

Thank you so much guys, I returned the bag today  hopefully it's a straightforward return. My gut instinct was that it wasn't right, but sometimes you just want someone else to confirm what you think. I have a link to another bag I'm looking at that I might post later, my confidence is a bit shot tho after this!


----------



## KJJO

Here is the link to the other bag, what do you guys think? 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111497555336


----------



## jojon21

KJJO said:


> Here is the link to the other bag, what do you guys think?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111497555336



I think Fake.  Other MK that seller has listed also Fake, and completed MK listings also fake.  There are plenty of good sellers out there, don't give up!


----------



## KJJO

jojon21 said:


> I think Fake.  Other MK that seller has listed also Fake, and completed MK listings also fake.  There are plenty of good sellers out there, don't give up!




Thank you again for your advice! Just curious, how do you know that one is fake? I was thinking it might have been the embellishments on the bag.


----------



## Alef

KJJO said:


> Here is the link to the other bag, what do you guys think?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111497555336



fake. 
The first and most simple and well known sign for fake Selma - look the lining seam.


----------



## KJJO

Alef said:


> fake.
> The first and most simple and well known sign for fake Selma - look the lining seam.



Sorry I'm not sure which part you mean?


----------



## vhelya

KJJO said:


> Sorry I'm not sure which part you mean?




All authentic selma do not have the seam in the middle of the lining at the bottom part

But that is only one sign..There are others signs which telling that the bag is a fake bag


----------



## KJJO

vhelya said:


> All authentic selma do not have the seam in the middle of the lining at the bottom part
> 
> But that is only one sign..There are others signs
> which telling that the bag is a fake bag




Last year, when purchasing my large selma, I was told (on this site) that having a seam along the middle base of the bag was not uncommon for genuine bags, and a few people mentioned their original bags had seams along the base. My bag (with the seam) was also verified as authentic. Now I'm very confused


----------



## vhelya

KJJO said:


> Last year, when purchasing my large selma, I was told (on this site) that having a seam along the middle base of the bag was not uncommon for genuine bags, and a few people mentioned their original bags had seams along the base. My bag (with the seam) was also verified as authentic. Now I'm very confused



My judgement is merely an opinion so I can be wrong too..
But since others have the same opinion maybe you can go down to the MK boutique and check everything more closely..
There are more things to look into than the seam only which tell the bag in the ebay link is a fake bag..


----------



## jojon21

vhelya said:


> It's wise not to point out any mistake of the bag and to show anyone in this forum as there is a high chance that the replicator may read this forum.
> 
> Be familiar with the products before u buy is the only key not to be scammed by any seller.



So true!


----------



## vhelya

jojon21 said:


> So true!




Ok..
Sorry I lost control

Comment edited!!


----------



## KJJO

jojon21 said:


> So true!




Of course! That didn't occur to me... I don't have any Michael Kors stores in my country here so I'm afraid I only have this site  I wish there was a direct message option!


----------



## ley2

KJJO said:


> Of course! That didn't occur to me... I don't have any Michael Kors stores in my country here so I'm afraid I only have this site  I wish there was a direct message option!



Which country you are from?


----------



## KJJO

ley2 said:


> Which country you are from?



Australia


----------



## Alef

KJJO said:


> ... I don't have any Michael Kors stores in my country ...



Are you shure?!

For example:

Sidney.
http://www.westfield.com.au/sydney/stores/au-michael-kors/50540

Melbourne.
http://www.au.timeout.com/melbourne/shopping/venues/4108/michael-kors-emporium-melbourne
(Incidentally, Selma and Hamilton can be seen on photo)

Plan B:
any normal US-store (accept non-US cards) + a mail forwarding company (see Wiki) = happiness in any (almost) country all over the world.


----------



## KJJO

Alef said:


> Are you shure?!
> 
> For example:
> 
> Sidney.
> http://www.westfield.com.au/sydney/stores/au-michael-kors/50540
> 
> Melbourne.
> http://www.au.timeout.com/melbourne/shopping/venues/4108/michael-kors-emporium-melbourne
> (Incidentally, Selma and Hamilton can be seen on photo)
> 
> Plan B:
> any normal US-store (accept non-US cards) + a mail forwarding company (see Wiki) = happiness in any (almost) country all over the world.




Wow, I wasn't aware of them! But they aren't of any help, I live in NT


----------



## Alef

KJJO said:


> I live in NT



seems to be, unfortunately, only at NSW and VIC

Use Plan B !


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here's another one. MK tags are tan not orange, correct?/ Please report. ebay is ignoring my report 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...prg=20140107095009&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=281492562337


----------



## _jssaa

KJJO said:


> Wow, I wasn't aware of them! But they aren't of any help, I live in NT



Hey I live in WA and we don't have an MK store here except for some bags in David Jones but I've never seen a Selma there. I suggest you buy Neiman Marcus, Saks, Bloomingdales or Nordstrom (my fav store is either NM or Saks because they usually have free express shipping but they don't have lots of selmas). Macys or official MK site I suggest you use a mail forwarder (auspost just released their own called Shop Mate) and buy the TRAVEL load and go cards from auspost because macys don't accept international credit cards. That's what I do. Bloomingdales is on their last day of 20% off friends and family and you can get free shipping with the code MCSHIP if you pay by MasterCard. 

Its a shame eBay AU is so full of fakes that are listed for incredibly cheap it's hard for those that want to sell authentic MK.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Here's another one. MK tags are tan not orange, correct?/ Please report. ebay is ignoring my report
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...prg=20140107095009&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=281492562337


Since when do MK bags come with certificates of authenticity???


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Here's another one. MK tags are tan not orange, correct?/ Please report. ebay is ignoring my report
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...prg=20140107095009&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=281492562337





CinthiaZ said:


> Since when do MK bags come with certificates of authenticity???



Reported this one too!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Reported this one too!


Is bid up to 142.00! and eBay won't remove it! Sometimes I hate them! lol!


----------



## hopbay

hopbay said:


> Hi please help to authentic this
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzkZbN7dtzKod0JoaURWYkhjeEw0OTFaMDdLNXhxcGhYNnZJ/view?usp=sharing


Any advise ?


----------



## hamster

hi! latest addition to my MK family. unfortunately she's dented because the seller didnt pack her properly ;(

Pls help to authenticate my sapphire selma, thanks!


----------



## Snowy Girl

Hello-
I would appreciate it if anyone could authenticate this Dark Red Michael Kors
Hobo Bag
Details:
Made in China
A-0806
The bag is in a consignment store along with the another bag posted in a separate thread
They are asking $98 for this bag

Many Thanks


----------



## Snowy Girl

Hello-
I just posted a request for a dark Red MK Satchel.
This request for authentication is for the second bag (both found at a local consignment
store)
Details on this bag:
Made in Indonesia
B-0810
They are asking $88 for this bag.
I have seen bags similar to this, but they have a different leather layer where the handle meets the bag.

I would appreciate any help you can give, the owner is holding the bags for me


----------



## jojon21

hamster said:


> hi! latest addition to my MK family. unfortunately she's dented because the seller didnt pack her properly ;(
> 
> Pls help to authenticate my sapphire selma, thanks!





Snowy Girl said:


> Hello-
> I would appreciate it if anyone could authenticate this Dark Red Michael Kors
> Hobo Bag
> Details:
> Made in China
> A-0806
> The bag is in a consignment store along with the another bag posted in a separate thread
> They are asking $98 for this bag
> 
> Many Thanks





Snowy Girl said:


> Hello-
> I just posted a request for a dark Red MK Satchel.
> This request for authentication is for the second bag (both found at a local consignment
> store)
> Details on this bag:
> Made in Indonesia
> B-0810
> They are asking $88 for this bag.
> I have seen bags similar to this, but they have a different leather layer where the handle meets the bag.
> 
> I would appreciate any help you can give, the owner is holding the bags for me



These all look good to me.


----------



## hamster

jojon21 said:


> These all look good to me.



Thanks, jojon!


----------



## sakura23

Hi there,
I am looking for a bag for my mother (medium black Selma to be precise). Could you please authenticate this listing for me?
Item no: 
201219363469

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ed99bd28d


----------



## vhelya

sakura23 said:


> Hi there,
> I am looking for a bag for my mother (medium black Selma to be precise). Could you please authenticate this listing for me?
> Item no:
> 201219363469
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ed99bd28d




Definitely without doubt, it's a fake bag


----------



## coivcte

sakura23 said:


> Hi there,
> I am looking for a bag for my mother (medium black Selma to be precise). Could you please authenticate this listing for me?
> Item no:
> 201219363469
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ed99bd28d



sakura23, the real one looks like this one on Gumtree but they are in Sydney, not Perth.
Maybe you can enquire about delivery. However this is Large Selma and not Medium.
Hope this helps.
http://www.gumtree.com.au/m-my-ad.html?adId=1062433797


----------



## quickshot

Hello everybody, just joined this forum and I need verification for this bag before I pay for it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BORSA-BORSE...CAyGUXEt8dqIgrBPR594c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## quickshot

The pictures:


----------



## quickshot

Nobody knows?


----------



## acm1134

quickshot said:


> Nobody knows?


looks authentic to me


----------



## Snowy Girl

Dear Michael Kors Experts-
I have two MK bags that I am interested in at a local Consignment Shop.  The first:
Dark Red Patent
Made in China
A-0806
The store is asking $95
I was unable to find a similar bag online, it could be because it was made in 2006.
Thank you!
The second bag in next thread


----------



## Snowy Girl

Dear MK Experts-

This is the other bag found in the local consignment store:
Tan Laced Hobo Bag with large tassels
Made in Indonesia
B-0810
I was able to find a similar bag online, but the large handle connected to the
bag in a different way (An overlap of leather)
They are asking $88
Please let me know what you think-
Thank you


----------



## cutie_1

An acquaintance of mine had this Michael Kors purse that appears to me to be a fake. Besides the huge, gold-filled plate on the front, which I have never seen before at a regular MK store, the outlet, or the boutique, the "leather" was very thin and the purse was floppy unlike any MK purse I have owned or seen before.
I could not get an interior photo though.
So, my Q's are...am I wrong and could this be real?
and if so:
What MK purse line has the huge, round, gold, fully filled signature nameplate on it?
Thanks for any help offered.

Shelly


----------



## acm1134

cutie_1 said:


> An acquaintance of mine had this Michael Kors purse that appears to me to be a fake. Besides the huge, gold-filled plate on the front, which I have never seen before at a regular MK store, the outlet, or the boutique, the "leather" was very thin and the purse was floppy unlike any MK purse I have owned or seen before.
> 
> I could not get an interior photo though.
> 
> So, my Q's are...am I wrong and could this be real?
> 
> and if so:
> 
> What MK purse line has the huge, round, gold, fully filled signature nameplate on it?
> 
> Thanks for any help offered.
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811966




That doesn't look authentic


----------



## quickshot

The thing that looks strange to me is the stitching on the bag is uneven and there is a dark edge on the wallet. The bag also has a dark edge on both sides by the seam which I have never seen before on a white bag.


----------



## jazzyj1021

cutie_1 said:


> An acquaintance of mine had this Michael Kors purse that appears to me to be a fake. Besides the huge, gold-filled plate on the front, which I have never seen before at a regular MK store, the outlet, or the boutique, the "leather" was very thin and the purse was floppy unlike any MK purse I have owned or seen before.
> 
> I could not get an interior photo though.
> 
> So, my Q's are...am I wrong and could this be real?
> 
> and if so:
> 
> What MK purse line has the huge, round, gold, fully filled signature nameplate on it?
> 
> Thanks for any help offered.
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811966




This one is a fake. A very popular one that I see quite often!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Snowy Girl said:


> Dear MK Experts-
> 
> This is the other bag found in the local consignment store:
> Tan Laced Hobo Bag with large tassels
> Made in Indonesia
> B-0810
> I was able to find a similar bag online, but the large handle connected to the
> bag in a different way (An overlap of leather)
> They are asking $88
> Please let me know what you think-
> Thank you




I think they are authentic.. But looking at the lining these bags are outlet versions.


----------



## syazwana mazlan

please authenticate this michael kors hamilton bag


----------



## syazwana mazlan




----------



## cutie_1

Jazzy1021:
Do any authentic MK bags have that round gold-filled emblem on the front???


----------



## _jssaa

Hi guys. I was just wondering if I posted a picture of my Selma messenger strap would you be able to tell if it's authentic? I bought the bag from nordstrom but the strap is sharp and scratches at things! Not sure if it's because it may not be authentic.


----------



## prettyczel

hello everyone! can someone help me with this one? is this authentic? haven't seen this kind of MK around so I'm wondering if it's real or not.  thanks in advance!


----------



## jazzyj1021

cutie_1 said:


> Jazzy1021:
> 
> Do any authentic MK bags have that round gold-filled emblem on the front???




No none of them do. I feel like that's one of the easier things to notice when checking if a bag is fake. Check out the Fulton line of bags and wallets to see what the emblem should look like.


----------



## Rarity

Could someone please authenticate this for me? If you need additional pictures, please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

prettyczel said:


> hello everyone! can someone help me with this one? is this authentic? haven't seen this kind of MK around so I'm wondering if it's real or not.  thanks in advance!



This looks like a Celine bag with MK emblems. This is definitely FAKE. Google CELINE handbag


----------



## Meow87

Is this authentic? 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/261669840012?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## StopHammertime

Meow87 said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261669840012?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE




Not an expert but it looks good to me, I had that bag in Raspberry and it looks the same. I also used to work at Macy's and the tag looks good. Just to let you know I saw that same bag, color and everything, at TJ Maxx recently for $179.99, might want to check there first. Also since I'm not the expert, you should wait for someone else to chime in


----------



## hamster

Hi. Could the authenticators help me to verify this medium Sutton centre stripe? This is the bag that started my interest in MK 
thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Snowy Girl said:


> Dear Michael Kors Experts-
> I have two MK bags that I am interested in at a local Consignment Shop.  The first:
> Dark Red Patent
> Made in China
> A-0806
> The store is asking $95
> I was unable to find a similar bag online, it could be because it was made in 2006.
> Thank you!
> The second bag in next thread


Both are authentic. You found them at a consignment store? Good find!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jazzyj1021 said:


> I think they are authentic.. But looking at the lining these bags are outlet versions.


Curious why you are stating the lining would mean they are from the outlets stores?? I have a couple with that lining , One of them s a MK Gansevoort bag, and I bought it from the main store at the mall. Here is a pic of my Gansevoort. I see that lining on many of the bags in the MK store at the mall, and it is no outlet. Is there something different on those linings that I am not seeing?? Just curious. 

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...0519&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...0519&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## prettyczel

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This looks like a Celine bag with MK emblems. This is definitely FAKE. Google CELINE handbag



I super like the style of the bag. was hoping it was real so I could purchase it. Anyway, Thanks much BAGLADY 3375 for the help.


----------



## CinthiaZ

prettyczel said:


> hello everyone! can someone help me with this one? is this authentic? haven't seen this kind of MK around so I'm wondering if it's real or not.  thanks in advance!


Wow! That is a scary good fake! baglady3375 is right, when comparing it to the Celine. The zipper pull on the back should be leather and the interiors are leather as well. These counterfeitors are getting scary close to the details on MK bags!! They even have the stitching down pat and are including the date code tags and everything! Could this possibly be an outlet, cheaper version of the Celne?? That is a SCARY good fake!


----------



## Meow87

Check Macys they do have that style. It's called the Hamilton


----------



## CinthiaZ

Meow87 said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261669840012?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


I agree. It looks authentic and is from a good seller. All of her other bags look good as well her bags in her completed listings. The price tags are all correct, the lining, hardware, everything. 

But after seeing that fake Celine bag a couple of posts back, these counterfeitors are getting too good! Geez! I just lost all of my confidence! . Just when you think you might know it all, BAM! You realize you don't know a thing! lol! That baglady3375 is really good and  wish was on here more often!


----------



## Meow87

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree. It looks authentic and is from a good seller. All of her other bags look good as well her bags in her completed listings. The price tags are all correct, the lining, hardware, everything.
> 
> But after seeing that fake Celine bag a couple of posts back, these counterfeitors are getting too good! Geez! I just all of my confidence! . Just when you think you might know it all, BAM! You realize you don't know a thing! lol! That baglady3375 is really good and  wish was on here more often!


So it is authentic?


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This looks like a Celine bag with MK emblems. This is definitely FAKE. Google CELINE handbag


BAGLADY 3375, you are really GOOD!!  I must commend you on catching that Celine bag! I am pretty good myself, but I would have taken that one as authentic! These counterfeitors are even getting the stitching down pat! That is a SCARY good fake!  I have never seen you on here and wish you would come back more often. We really need help here. There are not many authenticators for MK bags. I have seen a couple of authentications that were wrong more than once, and it made me not want to come back here anymore.Most of the gals here are pretty good, but even they are not sure sometimes and they will say so. Some know the newer bags better and not many seem to know the vintage very well. Many ladies don't get their questions answered because just one or two or the few that we have here, can't do it all. I try to help out sometimes, but feel out of place and don't want to step on any toes, plus I am not a official pro. I know the bags fairly well and can usually tell genuine from fakes, but I just scared myself tonight and found out I don't know as much as I thought I did! lol! Thanks to YOU! Thanks! lol! 

 There are so many AWFUL guides online, with so much incorrect information. It's pretty scary.  

Michael Kors fans really need someone like you to help us out! Even the pros that you can pay and are accepted by eBay in a dispute, don't even have MK on their list of bags they will authenticate! There are not many places you can go to, even if you pay! Even authenticate4u.com doesn't do Michael Kors and they are one of the few, that are accepted by eBay and PayPal in a dispute. Do you of any others?? 

_I need to ask all of the authenticators here , if any of you ever heard of this CLH Fashion website?? Here is the link. 

http://www.clhfashion.com/

They have one of the worst guides online,  that I have ever seen! And they are selling Michael Kors and Coach bags on their website. that is out of MALAYSIA! Do any of you know anything about that website??  When I checked the website out, it was deemed as 'risky'. But there has been no reviews on it at all. They are giving out such bad information, such as stating that Michael Kors only uses their signature on either the outside or the inside of their bags, stating it will never be on both?? Even I know that is incorrect.They also state that the date code tabs are always in WHITE!! That is not true at all! I have seen them in brown and black, many times on perfectly authentic bags that I bought at Michael Kors, themselves.  How could they be selling genuine bags while giving out such bad information? I have a bad feeling they are selling fakes and ripping many off in the process. I don't want to report them to Michael Kors until I find out more about them. They may be buying and selling real bags from a good source, but just don't know what they're talking about as far as any tips on authenticating? That is possible, depending where they are getting their bags. I hope you will check out that link and tell me what you think and if you know anything about them.Sorry for the big long letter, but I really love Michael Kors and HATE counterfeits with a passion. I so much appreciate what you ladies do here. If we all can help save even one of those poor enslaved children that are forced to make those fakes by terrible criminals, we are doing good!! 
 Thank you, Cindy. _


----------



## CinthiaZ

Meow87 said:


> So it is authentic?


Yes!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Meow87 said:


> So it is authentic?


I do know Hamiltons very well, and that one is definitely authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please help report these two fake Hamiltons! GREEN Care cards!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e09e8aa8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...415?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462d679b57


----------



## rosalind

Hi all,
I'm new here  Hope you can help me!

Please could anyone shed some light whether this may be genuine or not?:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171552590233?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I know the photo isn't really clear... I am desperate to get hold of a purple version but I just can't find any in the UK at all 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CinthiaZ

rosalind said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new here  Hope you can help me!
> 
> Please could anyone shed some light whether this may be genuine or not?:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171552590233?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I know the photo isn't really clear... I am desperate to get hold of a purple version but I just can't find any in the UK at all
> 
> Thanks in advance.


IMO, I question this seller.  After checking her completed listings of handbags, she has only actually sold a total of 3 handbags. All of her other sales were clothing. She does not show enough photos in her handbag listings, to be able to judge authenticity  Some signs look good such as the packaging, care cards, etc, but the Selmas are highly faked. 
Her Coach bags don't even show the label or serial number so I have to ask, what is she hiding? For some reason , she places her photos sideways?? Also, she does not even know the style names of any of her handbags?? So what else does she not know about handbags I have to ask??. Too many doubts about this seller and not enough handbag feedback to give me any confidence, and one of the three handbag feedbacks she has, had a complaint about packaging and how the bag was dented because of poorly packaged shipping. Anyone who spends good money on an expensive designer handbag, will be more conscience of it 's value to avoid damaging it with lousy packaging. I personally , would not buy from this seller, but I am pretty particular and try to buy from  more reputable sellers, that at least know the style name of the bags they are listing. Also, no measurements or any kind of description?? There are Michael Kors Selmas in that color, listed for less money, in the USA. So you would come out the same on what you would spend on shipping. 

If you do a search on USA ebay, there are many more violet / purple Selmas. They are also less money and listed by top rated sellers with thousands of positive feedbacks. Do yourself a favor and search for a Michael Kors Selma purple or violet on the USA eBay site and you will find plenty to choose from.. Just my OPINION. Good Luck!


----------



## rosalind

Thanks for your helpful reply CinthiaZ! 

I have had a quick look on ebay USA but I can't really see that many (I don't know if what I am viewing is restricted as I'm in the UK). This one looks a bit better (more feedbacks on Kors bags, etc) but again, the photos aren't really very detailed... any opinions?:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...851?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f7886273

If anyone has any ideas on any websites in the US that are willing to ship to UK, that would be great also! 

Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

rosalind said:


> Thanks for your helpful reply CinthiaZ!
> 
> I have had a quick look on ebay USA but I can't really see that many (I don't know if what I am viewing is restricted as I'm in the UK). This one looks a bit better (more feedbacks on Kors bags, etc) but again, the photos aren't really very detailed... any opinions?:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...851?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f7886273
> 
> If anyone has any ideas on any websites in the US that are willing to ship to UK, that would be great also!
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that seller looks much better and at least she knows the style name of her bags! lol! and has a much more detailed description. Her feedback looks better but there are still not enough photos for me.The dust bag looks OK but if that is saffiano leather, the grain doesn't look right, unless she adjusted her camera settings to look more grainy. Ask seller if they will send you a pic of the interior lining, label and made in counrty, date code tab, and then post them here.That is the only way we can tell for sure.


----------



## Meow87

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree. It looks authentic and is from a good seller. All of her other bags look good as well her bags in her completed listings. The price tags are all correct, the lining, hardware, everything.
> 
> But after seeing that fake Celine bag a couple of posts back, these counterfeitors are getting too good! Geez! I just lost all of my confidence! . Just when you think you might know it all, BAM! You realize you don't know a thing! lol! That baglady3375 is really good and  wish was on here more often!


thank you so much for your help. How can you tell if the bag is authentic?


----------



## Meow87

All my michael kors experts please help me authenticate this hamilton handbag! I really want to know if its really authentic before i purchase it. Thank you so much. Here are some more close up pictures.


----------



## jojon21

Meow87 said:


> All my michael kors experts please help me authenticate this hamilton handbag! I really want to know if its really authentic before i purchase it. Thank you so much. Here are some more close up pictures.



Looks good to me!


----------



## Snowy Girl

Could someone help to authenticate this MK Bag:
Item: MK Large Austin Leather Hobo/Shoulder Bag
No item # or Link: Bag is on hold at a local consignment store
Comments: I found a number of Austin bags on the web, but was unable to find one in this rich chocolate brown color.  The brown that I saw are in 'Luggage Brown' which appears in images to be a lighter brown.  The zippers are stamped with 'Ideal' not YKK.

Thank you!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree. It looks authentic and is from a good seller. All of her other bags look good as well her bags in her completed listings. The price tags are all correct, the lining, hardware, everything.
> 
> But after seeing that fake Celine bag a couple of posts back, these counterfeitors are getting too good! Geez! I just lost all of my confidence! . Just when you think you might know it all, BAM! You realize you don't know a thing! lol! That baglady3375 is really good and  wish was on here more often!



I have been lurking on the the forum for quite some time. I only joined in May. Being able to separate real from fake is quite hard nowadays when people have access to real leather, metal duplicating machines for emblems etc, zippers with correct markings and identical linings. When I saw that mk/celine bag, my fingers started tapping. Glad I could help. I'm into vintage and this site has saved me a couple of times too.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

rosalind said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new here  Hope you can help me!
> 
> Please could anyone shed some light whether this may be genuine or not?:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171552590233?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I know the photo isn't really clear... I am desperate to get hold of a purple version but I just can't find any in the UK at all
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I wish the seller had posted more pics that were closer. I have a violet hamilton i was going to compare this bag to but the pics are too far away. I'm sorry. Wish I could help. Try MK and Macy's here in the states. I saw grape selmas with s/h today on Macy's site. Regular price but you know it's authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Meow87 said:


> thank you so much for your help. How can you tell if the bag is authentic?


It has all the tell tale signs of an authentic Hamilton bag. The care cards and receipts are the right color, all the hardware and engraving is correct. The lining and compartments are correct for a Hamilton. The stitching, label, belts, ALL of it, is correct. That is how I can tell. I don't see any red flags what so ever.and Macy's is a retailer of Michael Kors. Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Since when does a Hamilton come with an adjustable strap??  Has any of you ever seen one like this? This is a first for me!  Let me know if I should report. Have a feeling we should! '
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-Messenger-Bag-Luggage-color-/301407758696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462d4d6968


----------



## cmanic48

Hello,
I'm not sure if I'm posting properly or not but I couldn't find any other way. I acquired this Michael Kors handbag and have tried to research to find a name for the style and to determine if it was authentic. 
I found one like it on a Facebook site " https://www.facebook.com/notes/coac...o-spot-a-fake-michael-kors-mk/573929529341881 ". You have to scroll down a good distance to find it.
One person responded that it was a fake and then another came along and said that it was real and referenced this site. I am hoping you can help me. The leather is fantastic, it has that rich leather smell, the construction is excellent, the hardware is quality. I sure would appreciate your help. Thank You Much!  http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk2.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk4.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk12.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk13.jpg


----------



## Meow87

Thank you so much for your time. I went to Macy's today and got myself the hamilton there instead. Now I don't have to worry about if the bag is fake lol. Got dark khaki instead of dark dune because it's sold out everywhere. 25% off too


----------



## CinthiaZ

Meow87 said:


> Thank you so much for your time. I went to Macy's today and got myself the hamilton there instead. Now I don't have to worry about if the bag is fake lol. Got dark khaki instead of dark dune because it's sold out everywhere. 25% off too


That is the best thing to do to be sure, if you don't feel comfortable shopping online. Much faster too! LOOK! You have it already! lol! I do want to tell you that I have discovered a professional authenticator for Michael Kors bags. They are'****************** dot com. '  You have to pay them, but they are accepted by ebay and paypal in a dispute over authenticity. They are professionals and very good at what they do. Thought you might like to have this info in case you ever see something online that you can't resist! Enjoy your new MK and Happy Thanksgiving! .


----------



## hamster

hamster said:


> Hi. Could the authenticators help me to verify this medium Sutton centre stripe? This is the bag that started my interest in MK
> thank you!



Bump

Hope someone can help. Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cmanic48 said:


> Hello,
> I'm not sure if I'm posting properly or not but I couldn't find any other way. I acquired this Michael Kors handbag and have tried to research to find a name for the style and to determine if it was authentic.
> I found one like it on a Facebook site " https://www.facebook.com/notes/coac...o-spot-a-fake-michael-kors-mk/573929529341881 ". You have to scroll down a good distance to find it.
> One person responded that it was a fake and then another came along and said that it was real and referenced this site. I am hoping you can help me. The leather is fantastic, it has that rich leather smell, the construction is excellent, the hardware is quality. I sure would appreciate your help. Thank You Much!  http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk2.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk4.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk12.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk13.jpg


That is a very nice vintage bag and is appears to be authentic. The interior lining is the material used on many of their vintage bags and the way it is woven looks like authentic vintage material. Can you send a pic of the leather label? Also, are the inside pockets trimmed with leather and is there a key clip leash inside? 
Here ( link below)  is another Michael Kors vintage bag and if you look at the inside lining you will see it has the same material as yours and has that same woven pattern in it , that is used on many authentic Michael Kors vintage bags.It is a thick quality, canvas like material.  Your bag is in the luggage leather. It looks fine so far, but would be good to see the label and compartments.
Maybe someone else can chime in with a style name. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mic...095?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f0cc43d7

That facebook guide is full of false information. You are better off here. We can also send you to paying services, if we can't tell you, but there are many great ladies here that know and have been collecting for a long time. Please add the pic of the label and more of the interior. Thanks.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Snowy Girl said:


> Could someone help to authenticate this MK Bag:
> Item: MK Large Austin Leather Hobo/Shoulder Bag
> No item # or Link: Bag is on hold at a local consignment store
> Comments: I found a number of Austin bags on the web, but was unable to find one in this rich chocolate brown color.  The brown that I saw are in 'Luggage Brown' which appears in images to be a lighter brown.  The zippers are stamped with 'Ideal' not YKK.
> 
> Thank you!


We need to see pics of the interior lining, the leather rectangular MK label and the little tab that says the 'made in country' with a set of numbers on it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cmanic48 said:


> Hello,
> I'm not sure if I'm posting properly or not but I couldn't find any other way. I acquired this Michael Kors handbag and have tried to research to find a name for the style and to determine if it was authentic.
> I found one like it on a Facebook site " https://www.facebook.com/notes/coac...o-spot-a-fake-michael-kors-mk/573929529341881 ". You have to scroll down a good distance to find it.
> One person responded that it was a fake and then another came along and said that it was real and referenced this site. I am hoping you can help me. The leather is fantastic, it has that rich leather smell, the construction is excellent, the hardware is quality. I sure would appreciate your help. Thank You Much!  http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk2.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk4.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk12.jpg http://img3.sellersourcebook.com/users/8970/mk13.jpg


LOOK! I found a couple just like yours on ebay.! They all have the same design and type of engraving.
I am sure your bag is a an authentic vintage Michael Kors. Yours is in very good condition. You can compare it to these listings.  I noticed it was stated on that facebook guide that MK doesn't ever use contrast stitching?? That is GUMP!! Of course they do on many designs! That guide will just mislead. Do yourself a favor and don't go back there. All you will get is wrong information. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-RAR...158?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f1153826

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-RAR...713?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a47ba0cb1


----------



## Galaxerie

Can someone please authenticate this for me?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item234597f378


----------



## jojon21

Galaxerie said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item234597f378



This looks good to me!


----------



## vhelya

Galaxerie said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item234597f378







jojon21 said:


> This looks good to me!




Hmmm I may not agree..Just feel something a bit fishy and it's confirmed that the seller used 2 different pics of the bag..
From some details and in certain angles, the selma bag doesn't look in a good shape to me..
I'm afraid it's a superfake selma. Probably additional pics such as tag inside the bag, the leather creed, zipper pull, and the details on the longer strap are necessary to confirm


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hi Ladies,  I bought a Hamilton bag. Please look at this pic and tell me if this handle is broken, or there is supposed to be a bend in it like this. I did notice it was on the other handle as well. Is this damaged or do they make them like this to give it some maneuverability, or what??  What do you think?


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi Ladies,  I bought a Hamilton bag. Please look at this pic and tell me if this handle is broken, or there is supposed to be a bend in it like this. I did notice it was on the other handle as well. Is this damaged or do they make them like this to give it some maneuverability, or what??  What do you think?




It looks twist for me. I have 1 hamilton bag and doesn't seem to have that kind of problem
It looks twisted due to improper handling/ storage but probably wait for another opinion because I wasn't 100% sure


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> Hmmm I may not agree..Just feel something a bit fishy and it's confirmed that the seller used 2 different pics of the bag..
> From some details and in certain angles, the selma bag doesn't look in a good shape to me..
> I'm afraid it's a superfake selma. Probably additional pics such as tag inside the bag, the leather creed, zipper pull, and the details on the longer strap are necessary to confirm


There is a photo of the interior and the the lining is correct and the label is in the right place. Compartments look correct and so does all the paperwork. Also, the grain in the leather is correct for the Saffiano leather. I don't see anything wrong with it and agree with Jojo that it is authentic. What pic are you stating is two different pics?? What are you referring to?

Also, all of her other bags are auhentic and all of the bags in her completed listings look good her feedback is fantastic! What are you basing your evaluation on?? This bag is totally authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> It looks twist for me. I have 1 hamilton bag and doesn't seem to have that kind of problem
> It looks twisted due to improper handling/ storage but probably wait for another opinion because I wasn't 100% sure


Yes, I have others as well, and none of them are like this, but it is odd that both handles are this way.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Galaxerie said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item234597f378


Based on many things, I deem it to be authentic as well. The saffiano leathr has the correct grain in it. The paperwork is correct. The lining is correct and all the hardware is correct as well. All of the other bags this seller has listed are authentic and all of the bags she sold, viewed in her completed listings, are authentic as well, plus this seller has vey good reviews from many buyers. I agree with Jojo that it is authentic.


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> There is a photo of the interior and the the lining is correct and the label is in the right place. Compartments look correct and so does all the paperwork. Also, the grain in the leather is correct for the Saffiano leather. I don't see anything wrong with it and agree with Jojo that it is authentic. What pic are you stating is two different pics?? What are you referring to?
> 
> Also, all of her other bags are auhentic and all of the bags in her completed listings look good her feedback is fantastic! What are you basing your evaluation on?? This bag is totally authentic.




Hi I Pm ed you..Don't be too excited, I can be wrong too but please reconsider what I explained to you in my PM.. I was just thinking it's better to be more careful as nowadays it's just too many superfakes in the market. You can't trust all sellers by the review only..
For me I would need some more pics to confirm coz the pics posted are not enough in my opinion due to some not clear small details provided by the seller..
You can tell me if my opinion is still wrong &#128521;


----------



## Meow87

CinthiaZ said:


> That is the best thing to do to be sure, if you don't feel comfortable shopping online. Much faster too! LOOK! You have it already! lol! I do want to tell you that I have discovered a professional authenticator for Michael Kors bags. They are'****************** dot com. '  You have to pay them, but they are accepted by ebay and paypal in a dispute over authenticity. They are professionals and very good at what they do. Thought you might like to have this info in case you ever see something online that you can't resist! Enjoy your new MK and Happy Thanksgiving! .


lovely! tHANKS


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> Based on many things, I deem it to be authentic as well. The saffiano leathr has the correct grain in it. The paperwork is correct. The lining is correct and all the hardware is correct as well. All of the other bags this seller has listed are authentic and all of the bags she sold, viewed in her completed listings, are authentic as well, plus this seller has vey good reviews from many buyers. I agree with Jojo that it is authentic.




Cool but I won't see the review of the sellers to judge whether or not the bag is authentic as it's not uncommon for fakers to have fantastic reviews.

Anyway it's ok, the decision is still up to the buyer. I'm still confident with what I doubted.
My suggestion is to look more closely from pic to pic. (find the slightest details, is there really nothing wrong with the pic?)
I hope Jojo can also correct me if I were wrong 

Sorry I'm not trying to suddenly jump and mess with everyone, I can be wrong but let me hear your opinion again after my explanation


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> Hi I Pm ed you..Don't be too excited, I can be wrong too but please reconsider what I explained to you in my PM.. I was just thinking it's better to be more careful as nowadays it's just too many superfakes in the market. You can't trust all sellers by the review only..
> For me I would need some more pics to confirm coz the pics posted are not enough in my opinion due to some not clear small details provided by the seller..
> You can tell me if my opinion is still wrong &#128521;


I did reply to your PM. Your questions are understandable but there are several possible explanations. Also, this seller has sold too many authentic bags and has several other authentic bags listed. It appears she is getting them from a nearby Michael Kors Outlet store, and listing them on ebay, which is nice, because many of us don't have outlet stores nearby, I really do believe the bag is authentic. I see no major alarms to indicate otherwise.


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> I did reply to your PM. Your questions are understandable but there are several possible explanations. Also, this seller has sold too many authentic bags and has several other authentic bags listed. It appears she is getting them from a nearby Michael Kors Outlet store, and listing them on ebay, which is nice, because many of us don't have outlet stores nearby, I really do believe the bag is authentic. I see no major alarms to indicate otherwise.




I wish I could post my explanation here so that people can help me to judge but from other experience and Jojo has also reminded me before few days back that it's not wise to point out the mistake in this thread since fakers can always read this thread..

I won't comment further but it's up to the buyer to decide whether she want to ask more clear details pics as I requested to confirm what I'm doubting or she can go ahead if she's happy with it.

As I mentioned, I just gave my opinion from the pics posted by the seller and I will never see seller review in the first place because it can change my objective opinion on the bag itself.
If I found the slightest mistake on the details, I will ask more to reconfirm..I won't use seller's reviews to change what I found become invisible just because a seller got fantastic reviews


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> I did reply to your PM. Your questions are understandable but there are several possible explanations. Also, this seller has sold too many authentic bags and has several other authentic bags listed. It appears she is getting them from a nearby Michael Kors Outlet store, and listing them on ebay, which is nice, because many of us don't have outlet stores nearby, I really do believe the bag is authentic. I see no major alarms to indicate otherwise.




I trusted that not all designs will be sold at MK outlet especially those exclusively boutique designs 

What are included in exclusive boutique designs????? Just a hint to do rechecking


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> I trusted that not all designs will be sold at MK outlet especially those exclusively boutique designs
> 
> What are included in exclusive boutique designs????? Just a hint to do rechecking



We all have our opinions. Two if us are stating is is authentic and one has suspicions. So all the buyer can do is go from there. Most of us have a pretty well trained eye and have been collecting for many years.I haven't bought a fake yet, fortunately, and hope I never do. THat is why we all have these discussions and it is good. VERY helpful to all of us.  More pics wouldn't hurt, especially a pic of the date code tab,  I never care to reveal exactly what I am looking at, either. I usually just state what I see is correct. If counterfeiters are getting THAT close, they must know everything anyway! lol! Your concern about the photos doesn't reveal anything, other than what you stated about the price tag, although I don't see the price tag anywhere on the bag? . Just the care card.

I have never been to an MK Outlet store as there are none by me, but going by what Coach does, there will boutique items in the outlets from time to time, generally when there s a surplus or the style is discontinued , etc Also, if they would distribute them to major department stores that carry many of the boutique bags,then they surely would have them at their own outlets as well? But I don't know because I have never been to one. I am just assuming she is getting them there, she may be going to the boutiques and actually says that she is, in the listing. . . Regardless, that seller's bags are all beautiful and authentic. I would buy from that seller with no hesitation. Although, I will admit, I am a bit leary of overseas sellers and feel better buying in the USA. But that's just one of my hang ups! lol


----------



## Galaxerie

Thanks a lot for your replies, your knowledge is astounding. :]


----------



## vhelya

The difference between us is I have ever bought an excellent fake and I've seen superfake selmas which make me realized just only after few
months use of the bags.
This made me realized how scary the market is and I tried not to miss any slightest details.

If you're so confident with it then what can I say? 
In the first place I just felt suspicious why the seller posted 2 different pics of the bag and some of the details aren't clear enough to judge if the bag is authentic.
Well but maybe some people have different sights and feel confident to judge by the pictures provided.

As mentioned in PM is 1st pic came with new MK dust bag (white with silver color wording) while the 4th pic came with yellow old dust bag plus there's a hang tag on it at the "right side front" of the bag (see the below pic). 

I knew it's not wise to pointing out anything but since my concern doesn't show anything, it's not harm to post any pic here.

I hope now you can see where the price tag is. (Hope you won't insist that the part I circled in pic is a care card and it's even more suspicious for me if a care card is hung like a price tag as shown in the below pic) One bag posted by the seller is without price tag with new MK dust bag and another bag has yellow old MK dustbag with hang price tag.

Well it's not the final to judge by only seeing the pic I posted but I guess I won't continue anymore coz there's no point to continue when the slightest details give me a big concern while for others are not. Price tag is just one of my concern and if you think it's not necessary to think about my concern then anymore pics aren't necessary..Just forget about it and save the trouble 

Opinions are merely opinions and hundreds opinions won't make the fake bag become authentic or make the authentic bag become fake

My point in suspecting and asking for more details are just not to miss out any slightest details. I never confirmed yet that the bag is fake. And I won't say it authentic as well till I see other details. But I think it won't necessary anymore 

This is my opinion that if you miss out any slightest details, there will be a higher chance to be fooled by superfake bags. And I always feel better to be careful when I feel there's something suspicious.

Anyway, this will be my last here and I hope a good luck for the buyer in buying the bag 

And about MK outlet, I won't give anymore hint and I trusted that people who live in US understand what I meant and it's been discussed previously too about what they sell in MK outlet and what they don't sell.

Macys, Bloomingdales, Nordstrom aren't outlets so just don't be mixed up.


----------



## vhelya

Thanks anyway and Good Luck


----------



## CinthiaZ

Snowy Girl said:


> Could someone help to authenticate this MK Bag:
> Item: MK Large Austin Leather Hobo/Shoulder Bag
> No item # or Link: Bag is on hold at a local consignment store
> Comments: I found a number of Austin bags on the web, but was unable to find one in this rich chocolate brown color.  The brown that I saw are in 'Luggage Brown' which appears in images to be a lighter brown.  The zippers are stamped with 'Ideal' not YKK.
> 
> Thank you!


I have seen this style before and it looks to be genuine, but need to see pic of the inside label, lining and 'made in county' tab.


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> Thanks anyway and Good Luck



I agreed with you that more pics are always good, but you are right. I felt confident with the pics provided. Who ever said that Macy's was an outlet store?? lol!  What I ASKED, NOT STATED< , is that if they send their bags to the highend department stores, SUCH AS, Macy's, Nordstroms, etc, why wouldn't they be in the outlets??They DO sell Selmas at Macy's , etc.  I never said they are an outlet! lol! You are reading way too much into this and misinterpreting what I am saying, When I said there are many long time collectors on here, having great conversations, I was including YOU as well, since I thought we were having a great conversation. I just don't think the bag is fake, based on a yellow dust bag that I don't see anywhere and all the paper work looks good to me. It looked fine to Jojo as well.  Jojo is a very good authenticator and has helped a lot of people on here including myself, many times. I wonder if JoJo saw any yellow dust bag?? Here is the link again. It has already been sold.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I tend to go by the complete picture, not just photos, because photos are often distorted with shadows, lighting , etc. I think that the seller is a VERY GOOD clue, as to what they have listed presently and sold in the past. Many times a seller will get lazy and re use an old pic from another listing they had of the exact same style of bag that they sold in the past. I have done this myself, but the bag I was selling was totally authentic. 
Also, I just don't see any difference in the dust bag from one pic to the next . And I looked really HARD, I just don't see what you are referring to?? Does anyone else?? Or am I missing something??  I see absolutely no old yellow dust bag anywhere?? It  looks snow white to me.. Might be the difference in our monitors or something? 

There are other sellers that post pics that they got off the internet, that don't even belong to them. Now THAT, is a really bad sign. At least these pics belong to the seller.  

I agree with you that more pics would be good. I just don't agree that bag is fake. And like I said, we are all just giving opinions here. Any one of us could be wrong. Not saying what is wrong or right, just what I based my opinion on.


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> I agreed with you that more pics are always good, but you are right. I felt confident with the pics provided. Who ever said that Macy's was an outlet store?? lol!  What I ASKED, NOT STATED< , is that if they send their bags to the highend department stores, SUCH AS, Macy;s, Nordstoms, etc, why wouldn't they be in the outlets??They DO sell Selmas at Macy's , etc.  I never said they are an outlet! lol! You are reading way too much into this and misinterpreting what Ia am saying, When I said there are many long time collectors on here, having great conversations, I was referring to YOU as wel/l, since I thought we were having a great conversation. I just think the bag is fake, based on a yellow dust bag that I don;t see anywhere and all the paper work looks good to me. It looked fine to Jojo as well.  Jojo is a VERY good authenticator and has a lot of people on here including myself, many times. I wonder JoJo saw any yellow dustbag?? Here is the link again. It has already been sold.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I tend to go by the complete picture, not just photos, because photos are often distorted with shadows, lighting , etc. I think that the seller is a VERY GOOD clue, as to what they have listed presently and sold in the past. Many times a seller will get lazy and re use an old pic from another listing they had of the exact same style of bag that they  sold in the past. I have done this myself, but the bag I was selling was totally authentic.
> Also, I just don't see any difference in the dust bag from one pic to the next . And I looked really HARD, I just don't see what you are referring to?? Does anyone else?? Or am I missing something??  I see absolutely no old yellow dust bag anywhere?? It  looks snow white to me.. Might be the difference in our monitors or something?
> 
> There are other sellers that post pics that they got off the internet, that don't even belong to them. Now THAT, is a really bad sign. At least these pics belong to the seller.
> 
> I agree with you that more pics would be good. I just don't agree that bag is fake. And like I said, we are all jsut giving opinions here. Any one of us could be wrong. Not saying what is wrong or right, just what I based my opinion on.



It's ok, I know Jojo is a good authenticator but I just commented what I think coz I found something suspicious in unusual way of authentic bag.
Not to argue in the first place but I just hope that people can see what I saw and show me why and why. Whether is my sight wrong or is the one I saw missed out or it's acceptable

It's not that I'm not trusting Jojo. I've been here too for quite sometimes and just recently inactive.

As I said that people can have their opinion but fake or authentic is absolute.
People can be wrong but it won't affect the reality of the fake or authentic bag.
Once it's fake, it never become authentic..

Please see the next post for the dust bag..
I can't comment anymore if u still unable to find out..

Probably the link provided show different link


----------



## vhelya

Is it still unclear? Hope not
I will delete this post before 2 hours


----------



## vhelya

Sorry the first pic was not well uploaded..Not sure why but I guess u can also find it from the 1st pic in that ebay link


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> Thanks anyway and Good Luck


And by the way, you really had me curious, so I called Michael Kors and asked them if they carry the Selma bag in their outlet stores and they said that they do and that I could go to the Selma on their website and then check the store locator. She said it would come up there if it was in any outets. I searched various cites all over the USA and most of them were out of stock! lol! BUTTTT...I did find an outlet near Knoxville that carried the Selma, so apparently, the outlets DO carry Selma bags. I copied and pasted what came up so you can see. You can do this type of search on the Official Micael Kors website, , to find anyone of their bags and what stores they are in,



Store availability for

SELMA LARGE SAFFIANO LEATHER SATCHEL
STORE STYLE #:30T3SLMS7L

 FIND STORES
Showing stores near Sevierville, TN, 37862

MICHAEL KORS OUTLET SEVIERVILLE
Sevierville , Tennessee
(21.5miles) 
Thurs 6pm-2am, Fri 6am-10pm, Sat 8am-10pm, Sun 8am-8pm, Mon 8am-9pm, Tues 8am-9pm
T 865-428-7088
DIRECTIONS


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> And by the way, you really had me curious, so I called Michael Kors and asked them if they carry the Selma bag in their outlet stores and they said that they do and that I could go to the Selma on their website and then check the store locator. She said it would come up there if it was in any outets. I searched various cites all over the USA and most of them were out of stock! lol! BUTTTT...I did find an outlet near Knoxville that carried the Selma, so apparently, the outlets DO carry Selma bags. I copied and pasted what came up so you can see. You can do this type of search on the Official Micael Kors website, , to find anyone of their bags and what stores they are in,
> 
> 
> 
> Store availability for
> 
> SELMA LARGE SAFFIANO LEATHER SATCHEL
> STORE STYLE #:30T3SLMS7L
> 
> FIND STORES
> Showing stores near Sevierville, TN, 37862
> 
> MICHAEL KORS OUTLET SEVIERVILLE
> Sevierville , Tennessee
> (21.5miles)
> Thurs 6pm-2am, Fri 6am-10pm, Sat 8am-10pm, Sun 8am-8pm, Mon 8am-9pm, Tues 8am-9pm
> T 865-428-7088
> DIRECTIONS




Let's others to give comment..
If you have time you can search in previous discussion.

I never said they don't carry selma at all but u must search what type of selma and what color do they have in outlets and in boutique..

That's all what I can say..
I can't further give explanation in this thread otherwise it will be too long and I don't expect fakers read what I posted


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> Sorry the first pic was not well uploaded..Not sure why but I guess u can also find it from the 1st pic in that ebay link


Sorry, but I still don't see any problem with them. If anything, it would just be lighting, but I still don't see what makes you think one is new and one is old? Or if that first one, is even a dust bag?? The first one may just be a display cloth placed under the bag, to advertise the brand?? And the one in the second, doesn't look yellow at all. It looks like a white sateen dust bag. I am trying really HARD to see the problem there, but I just don't see it. Perhaps someone else can??


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, but I still don't see any problem with them. If anything, it would just be lighting, but I still don't see what makes you think one is new and one is old? Or if that first one, is even a dust bag?? The first one may just be a display cloth placed under the bag, to advertise the brand?? And the one in the second, doesn't look yellow at all. It looks like a white sateen dust bag. I am trying really HARD to see the problem there, but I just don't see it. Perhaps someone else can??




I guess you really can't see what I see..
Nvm then, I will delete my post anyway and will leave everything to others


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> Let's others to give comment..
> If you have time you can search in previous discussion.
> 
> I never said they don't carry selma at all but u must search what type of selma and what color do they have in outlets and in boutique..
> 
> That's all what I can say..
> I can't further give explanation in this thread otherwise it will be too long and I don't expect fakers read what I posted


Actually  it was their large Selma Saffiano.  It comes in Deep Pink, Red, Heather , Optic  white , Black and Grape.   I always thought the large Saffiano Selma was the most popular, but what do I know?? lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> I guess you really can't see what I see..
> Nvm then, I will delete my post anyway and will leave everything to others


Leave your posts up please. I want to see if anyone else can see it. It might be my monitor! Although I just got this new computer last Christmas. I do have bad eyesight though, so let's see if anyone else can help.


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> Leave your posts up please. I want to see if anyone else can see it. It might be my monitir!




I made a mistake and didn't expect I couldn't delete my previous post..

Sigh..

What to do? I think I will just leave the dust bag pics posted in this thread


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> View attachment 2816088
> View attachment 2816089
> 
> 
> Is it still unclear? Hope not
> I will delete this post before 2 hours


Wow! You are really good! How did you get those arrows on there like that? Wish I knew how to do that stuff! Cool!


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> Leave your posts up please. I want to see if anyone else can see it. It might be my monitor! Although I just got this new computer last Christmas. I do have bad eyesight though, so let's see if anyone else can help.




Just let's others comment..You won't believe me anyway 

Good Bye 

Good Luck for everyone too..Thanks for everyone for giving me time to enjoy join this thread &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> I made a mistake and didn't expect I couldn't delete my previous post..
> 
> Sigh..
> 
> What to do? I think I will just leave the dust bag pics posted in this thread


Yes, please DO! I am hoping someone else can see what you mean. I really am half blind! lol! I just don't see it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> Just let's others comment..You won't believe me anyway
> 
> Good Bye
> 
> Good Luck for everyone too..Thanks for everyone for giving me time to enjoy join this thread &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


Hon, it's NOT that I don't believe you, it's just that I don't SEE anything with the dust bag situation. I do have terrible eye sight and maybe someone else will see it. Yes, Please leave it up.


----------



## _jssaa

I'm not an authenticator but I see what vhelya is saying about the dustbag. Clearly there are two different dustbags in the listing is what she is saying one pic is the NEW dustbag which is white and has MICHAEL KORS in silver and the other pic has an old dustbag which is a yellow toned dust bag which has MK in a circle in brown colour. 

It's not a display cloth to advertise the brand..


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> I'm not an authenticator but I see what vhelya is saying about the dustbag. Clearly there are two different dustbags in the listing is what she is saying one pic is the NEW dustbag which is white and has MICHAEL KORS in silver and the other pic has an old dustbag which is a yellow toned dust bag which has MK in a circle in brown colour.
> 
> It's not a display cloth to advertise the brand..


OK, so is that dust bag the one she is selling with the bag? Or is she just using it as a display for the bag? . Because the first pic is the one you will see in a search, so the name would stand out among all the other listings. I am thinking that is what the seller is trying to do. I sell myself on ebay, and know how important that first photo is, to stand out among all of the other listings on the page. I would hope that is what she is doing. I don't know any other reason she would have two dust bags? And does two different dust bags make the bag fake??


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> I'm not an authenticator but I see what vhelya is saying about the dustbag. Clearly there are two different dustbags in the listing is what she is saying one pic is the NEW dustbag which is white and has MICHAEL KORS in silver and the other pic has an old dustbag which is a yellow toned dust bag which has MK in a circle in brown colour.
> 
> It's not a display cloth to advertise the brand..


Here is what is described in the listing.( pasted below)  What is the paper cover?? Would that be the bag?? Or the tissue paper??  I really wasn't authenticating the packaging, as much as I was looking at the handbag itself. She has so much stuff with it! She's got tissue paper, paper bag, plastic covering. It's a wonder she doesn't have the box! lol! SO are you saying that the old dust cover or the new one, are not authentic? Or are we wondering which one comes with the bag?? How does this affect authenticity?? 

Authentic Michael Kors Large Selma Satchel Tote Bag Navy blue
comes with Care card/Paper cover/Plastic cover/Dust bag

Description

Color: Navy Blue
Material: Saffiano Leather
Width  :  17 inch     
Height:  10 inch      
Depth :  7 inch


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> I'm not an authenticator but I see what vhelya is saying about the dustbag. Clearly there are two different dustbags in the listing is what she is saying one pic is the NEW dustbag which is white and has MICHAEL KORS in silver and the other pic has an old dustbag which is a yellow toned dust bag which has MK in a circle in brown colour.
> 
> It's not a display cloth to advertise the brand..


Now I see I am correct. I checked out all of her other handbag listings and she uses dust bags in all of her FIRST #1,  photos, because that is the pic that shows up in the search section, before you open the listing. It is the first thing you will see among the 50 or so other listings on a page, when you do a search. This is simply to catch a buyers eye, that likes MK bags. Here is a pic from her other MK bag listings. You will note she does the same in all of them. Not sure you understand her logic, but I do, because I am a seller on ebay. Her advertising 'gimmick' has nothing to do with authenticity. So to say her bags are fake because of this, is not a valid reason, in my opinion..It is quite far reaching, actually. All of her bags are authentic. 

Here is another display pic from her other listings, so you can see what I mean. Not sure if you will understand, if you don't sell on ebay. Please check her other handbag listings to see that she does the same for many of them, and also in her completed listings. It is just a way to catch the eye among dozens of pics that will all be on one page.


----------



## Rachelle07

Hi everyone! Can you please authenticate this saffiano tote in black. Thanks.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNWT-AUTHENTIC-MICHAEL-KORS-Jet-Set-Saffiano-Top-Zip-Tote-Bag-BLACK-AB817-/131360242731?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e95ae3c2b

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENTIC-MICHAEL-KORS-JETSET-TRAVEL-TOTE-BAG-bBLACK-/221611387692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3399116b2c


----------



## rosalind

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, that seller looks much better and at least she knows the style name of her bags! lol! and has a much more detailed description. Her feedback looks better but there are still not enough photos for me.The dust bag looks OK but if that is saffiano leather, the grain doesn't look right, unless she adjusted her camera settings to look more grainy. Ask seller if they will send you a pic of the interior lining, label and made in counrty, date code tab, and then post them here.That is the only way we can tell for sure.



This seller didn't get back to me in the end... suspicious!

I found another violet one, does this one look ok? No tags apparently, which I am unsure about but her feedback seems good:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291308406337?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> Now I see I am correct. I checked out all of her other handbag listings and she uses dust bags in all of her FIRST #1,  photos, because that is the pic that shows up in the search section, before you open the listing. It is the first thing you will see among the 50 or so other listings on a page, when you do a search. This is simply to catch a buyers eye, that likes MK bags. Here is a pic from her other MK bag listings. You will note she does the same in all of them. Not sure you understand her logic, but I do, because I am a seller on ebay. Her advertising 'gimmick' has nothing to do with authenticity. So to say her bags are fake because of this, is not a valid reason, in my opinion..It is quite far reaching, actually. All of her bags are authentic.
> 
> Here is another display pic from her other listings, so you can see what I mean. Not sure if you will understand, if you don't sell on ebay. Please check her other handbag listings to see that she does the same for many of them, and also in her completed listings. It is just a way to catch the eye among dozens of pics that will all be on one page.






vhelya said:


> Hmmm I may not agree..Just feel something a bit fishy and it's confirmed that the seller used 2 different pics of the bag..
> From some details and in certain angles, the selma bag doesn't look in a good shape to me..
> I'm afraid it's a superfake selma. Probably additional pics such as tag inside the bag, the leather creed, zipper pull, and the details on the longer strap are necessary to confirm






Whatever 

In this thread I trusted that we are trying to authenticate a particular bag posted by a seller and not to authenticate the sellers. (Maybe you should open another thread "Authenticate this ebay sellers" and probably after this, all branded bags authentication thread won't be necessary as long as the seller has fantastic reviews, all bags sold by those sellers are confirmed authentic)

Nobody said it's a fake bag in the first place and my point is to get more pictures are just to reconfirm with some more details ( (Refer to the above quoted comment I made)

Nobody said it's a fake bag due to different dustbags or due to the price tag which is placed at the right front part. Although the placement of the price tag threw me off, I understand that it's not wise to judge the authenticity only by that reason since it's easily modified and thus I just wanted to double confirm with other details..
But unfortunately, the seller didn't provide any clear pic on small details such as small tags, zipper details, longer straps and leather creed which are quite crucial in doing authentication.
Suspicion is not a judge and I actually didn't find anything wrong to ask for more pics just to throw away all my doubts..

Anyway, I'm not going to buy the bag..I don't lose anything when u're wrong or correct..
If u think u're so right to do authentication then just go ahead with the way you do now.

But if someone who can't even spot the difference on the dust bag and said have a bad sights to see the pictures to be an authenticator then I just hope a good luck for everyone..

Bye and take care


----------



## jojon21

Not to "beat a dead horse" as the saying goes but I've gone over the pictures in question several times, zooming in as close as possible and still believe this bag to be authentic.  I did catch the dust bag and tag differences, but that does not concern me because I don't think the seller is purposefully trying to be shady.  Like others I believe the white dust bag is being used as a prop. Also, sometimes sellers have multiples of one bag and will photograph one with a tag, and the other one may not have a tag attached.  My MK boutique removes the tag at checkout and puts it in the inside pocket, so the fact that a tag is not attached is not always a red flag.  However to put a buyer's mind at ease she can always request a picture of the actual tag and any other closer details.  It's better to have too many pictures than not enough.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Not to "beat a dead horse" as the saying goes but I've gone over the pictures in question several times, zooming in as close as possible and still believe this bag to be authentic.  I did catch the dust bag and tag differences, but that does not concern me because I don't think the seller is purposefully trying to be shady.  Like others I believe the white dust bag is being used as a prop. Also, sometimes sellers have multiples of one bag and will photograph one with a tag, and the other one may not have a tag attached.  My MK boutique removes the tag at checkout and puts it in the inside pocket, so the fact that a tag is not attached is not always a red flag.  However to put a buyer's mind at ease she can always request a picture of the actual tag and any other closer details.  It's better to have too many pictures than not enough.


Exactly! That is all I was trying to say. Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

vhelya said:


> Whatever
> 
> In this thread I trusted that we are trying to authenticate a particular bag posted by a seller and not to authenticate the sellers. (Maybe you should open another thread "Authenticate this ebay sellers" and probably after this, all branded bags authentication thread won't be necessary as long as the seller has fantastic reviews, all bags sold by those sellers are confirmed authentic)
> 
> Nobody said it's a fake bag in the first place and my point is to get more pictures are just to reconfirm with some more details ( (Refer to the above quoted comment I made)
> 
> Nobody said it's a fake bag due to different dustbags or due to the price tag which is placed at the right front part. Although the placement of the price tag threw me off, I understand that it's not wise to judge the authenticity only by that reason since it's easily modified and thus I just wanted to double confirm with other details..
> But unfortunately, the seller didn't provide any clear pic on small details such as small tags, zipper details, longer straps and leather creed which are quite crucial in doing authentication.
> Suspicion is not a judge and I actually didn't find anything wrong to ask for more pics just to throw away all my doubts..
> 
> Anyway, I'm not going to buy the bag..I don't lose anything when u're wrong or correct..
> If u think u're so right to do authentication then just go ahead with the way you do now.
> 
> But if someone who can't even spot the difference on the dust bag and said have a bad sights to see the pictures to be an authenticator then I just hope a good luck for everyone..
> 
> Bye and take care


_Nobody said it was a fake in the first place?? What is this?? lol! 
_
Originally Posted by vhelya
Hmmm I may not agree..Just feel something a bit fishy and it's confirmed that the seller used 2 different pics of the bag..
From some details and in certain angles, the selma bag doesn't look in a good shape to me..
*I'm afraid it's a superfake selma*. Probably additional pics such as tag inside the bag, the leather creed, zipper pull, and the details on the longer strap are necessary to confirm

_Yes, WHATEVER is correct! Thank you!_


----------



## vhelya

jojon21 said:


> Not to "beat a dead horse" as the saying goes but I've gone over the pictures in question several times, zooming in as close as possible and still believe this bag to be authentic.  I did catch the dust bag and tag differences, but that does not concern me because I don't think the seller is purposefully trying to be shady.  Like others I believe the white dust bag is being used as a prop. Also, sometimes sellers have multiples of one bag and will photograph one with a tag, and the other one may not have a tag attached.  My MK boutique removes the tag at checkout and puts it in the inside pocket, so the fact that a tag is not attached is not always a red flag.  However to put a buyer's mind at ease she can always request a picture of the actual tag and any other closer details.  It's better to have too many pictures than not enough.




As expected, I know you're always wise 
I also learnt many things from you before and I had a good time join this thread..

Thank you kindly


----------



## vhelya

CinthiaZ said:


> _Nobody said it was a fake in the first place?? What is this?? lol!
> _
> Originally Posted by vhelya
> Hmmm I may not agree..Just feel something a bit fishy and it's confirmed that the seller used 2 different pics of the bag..
> From some details and in certain angles, the selma bag doesn't look in a good shape to me..
> *I'm afraid it's a superfake selma*. Probably additional pics such as tag inside the bag, the leather creed, zipper pull, and the details on the longer strap are necessary to confirm
> 
> _Yes, WHATEVER is correct! Thank you!_




"I'm afraid it's a superfake selma"..It's a simple English that show a feeling of doubt and uncertainty by saying "I'm afraid"
Suspicion was there but not confirming that it's fake..

Don't forget the next sentence "Probably additional pics such as tag inside the bag, the leather creed, zipper pull, and the details on the longer strap are necessary to confirm"

It's clearly that our understanding in English is different as well as the difference in what I see and what you see..

So "whatever" is just the best


----------



## CinthiaZ

This is one of the worst I have ever seen! They just keep getting worse! This is so obvious, you'd think they would know? Check out those lovely front pockets! lol! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/181591621427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a47b43f33


----------



## CinthiaZ

I swear, this one keeps coming back with a new user ID! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item2eda217726


----------



## ASH K

Awesome!


----------



## ASH K

Can anyone tell me if Michael Kors Jet set tote ever go on sale?

http://www.michaelkors.com/jet-set-logo-tote/_/R-US_30S11TTT4J?No=18&color=1240


----------



## CinthiaZ

ASH K said:


> Can anyone tell me if Michael Kors Jet set tote ever go on sale?
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/jet-set-logo-tote/_/R-US_30S11TTT4J?No=18&color=1240


The link doesn't open to the bag, on my computer. Can anyone else get it? You can always call Michael Kors and ask them, or you could look on ebay. If you see one there , post the link here and we can help tell you if it is a authentic, because there are quite a few fakes online.. There s another Michael Kors Thread here , that you can check ask as well. Yes, it is called "Chat about deals" thread. Here is the link. Try asking there. Thank you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/chat-about-the-deals-thread-857831.html


----------



## ASH K

Thanks so much for replying! I will try my question there!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report this and their other listings as well! GREEN care cards again!  Has EIGHT of them available in each style! We could knock out 24 fakes in 3 stones!  ( 3 listings)


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael...078?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259a30893e


----------



## Snowy Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> We need to see pics of the interior lining, the leather rectangular MK label and the little tab that says the 'made in country' with a set of numbers on it.



Hi Cinthia Z:
I have included additional images of the MK Nag


----------



## CinthiaZ

Snowy Girl said:


> Hi Cinthia Z:
> I have included additional images of the MK Nag


Yes, it is an authentic Michael Kors AUSTIN bag .Here are a couple more just like it on eBay. You will notice the same label and interior lining. Everything is the same.Notice the asking price.  Nice bag! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...002?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41890849c2


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9a99bef9


----------



## CinthiaZ

Snowy Girl said:


> Hi Cinthia Z:
> I have included additional images of the MK Nag


Also, I remember your concern about the color. I have see the Austin in this dark brown and black. I have also seen them in red, vanilla, navy, pink and luggage


----------



## MomziIIa

Hello!  I was hoping someone could help me with a bag, I have a few photos that aren't the greatest, and the seller isn't being quite helpful.  If it is authentic it is a great deal at her $65 asking price, so that is why I am a little leery.  Please if anyone could give me their opinion and expertise I would be greatly appreciative!!


----------



## MomziIIa

MomziIIa said:


> Hello!  I was hoping someone could help me with a bag, I have a few photos that aren't the greatest, and the seller isn't being quite helpful.  If it is authentic it is a great deal at her $65 asking price, so that is why I am a little leery.  Please if anyone could give me their opinion and expertise I would be greatly appreciative!!



Sorry for my ignorance, I wasn't sure how to attach more that one picture to a post!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MomziIIa said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, I wasn't sure how to attach more that one picture to a post!


There really isn't enough or good enough photos to be able to tell. One of the reasons it may be so cheap is because it looks o be a used Hamiliton MINI bag, which is very very small, and is not the size of regular Hamilton. They can be deceiving in photos and look just like the regular size. From this second pic, it really does look like the MINI.When sellers don't bother to reply to my emails, makes me wonder if they will even ship. It is rude and unprofessional. There are a gazillion Hamiltons online for a bargain. Good Luck.


----------



## MomziIIa

CinthiaZ said:


> There really isn't enough or good enough photos to be able to tell. One of the reasons it may be so cheap is because it looks o be a used Hamiliton MINI bag, which is very very small, and is not the size of regular Hamilton. They can be deceiving in photos and look just like the regular size. From this second pic, it really does look like the MINI.When sellers don't bother to reply to my emails, makes me wonder if they will even ship. It is rude and unprofessional. There are a gazillion Hamiltons online for a bargain. Good Luck.



Thank you for your reply!  She did have the measurements posted as well...14" across, 11" high, and 6" wide.  The picture of her showing the inside though does make it seem smaller.  I will see if I can get some more info from her.  Thanks again!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MomziIIa said:


> Thank you for your reply!  She did have the measurements posted as well...14" across, 11" high, and 6" wide.  The picture of her showing the inside though does make it seem smaller.  I will see if I can get some more info from her.  Thanks again!


If it is a used bag, it could just be she doesn't know what the resale value is. If it is a NEW bag, it is definitely a fake! No one would list it for that cheap if they just paid 298.00 for it!  Is it new or used?  and please ask for a pic of the inside label and date code tab would help very much.I do have to say, that the first photo looks very good! Nice color too. I have never seen the Python in that color. Also, is that a 'Buy It Now' price?? Or is it a starting bid??


----------



## CinthiaZ

MomziIIa said:


> Thank you for your reply!  She did have the measurements posted as well...14" across, 11" high, and 6" wide.  The picture of her showing the inside though does make it seem smaller.  I will see if I can get some more info from her.  Thanks again!


Also, after re reading the rules here, you are supposed to list the 

Item Name
Item number
Item Seller 
Link to listing

We need this information because it helps in so many ways.  I understand why many don't want to post a listing that isn't over yet, because of fear someone else might grab it before you! lol! I have had that same fear myself.  Regardless, it is the rules and we really should follow them. See the rules on the first page of this thread.  I think we can still help if you can get more pics from the seller, but we really should follow the rules! 
Oops! I just looked and we may be OK here, because the same rules are not posted at the beginning of this thread, like they are on all the other brands, so we are good! But that information, really does help. Can you at least tell us what website it is on? Is it on ebay? Or did you find it on some bogus MK outlet online store? Keep this in mind, that Michael Kors has NO ONLINE OUTLETS!!  Any that you see are selling counterfeits! There are legitimate sellers that have their own websites, but they will not claim they are a Michael Kors Outlet, and will have their own name. Thank you.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Rachelle07 said:


> Hi everyone! Can you please authenticate this saffiano tote in black. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNWT-AUTHENTIC-MICHAEL-KORS-Jet-Set-Saffiano-Top-Zip-Tote-Bag-BLACK-AB817-/131360242731?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e95ae3c2b
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENTIC-MICHAEL-KORS-JETSET-TRAVEL-TOTE-BAG-bBLACK-/221611387692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3399116b2c



last pic of first auction is very strange, that's not how those bags are packed-. and seems more PVC than saffiano.

Second aucion, more pics needed.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Cacciatrice said:


> last pic of first auction is very strange, that's not how those bags are packed-. and seems more PVC than saffiano.
> 
> Second aucion, more pics needed.


*FIRST BAG *-  Ask for more pics of the interior lining, label and date code tab. Those pics would be very helpful. HOWEVER,  this seller has quite a few complaints for selling fakes! So checking the seller out is VERY important! Check out this feedback from Toolhaus...I would stay away from this seller.

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=2012louie25&Dirn=Received+by&Many=ON

*SECOND BAG *- Again, not enough photos . Too hard to tell. Ask seller to take pic of interior using flash. Need to see lining, label and date code tab as well as any hardware to indicate signs of authenticity. This seller appears to be very reputable, but doesn't put enough photos in their listings. Some only have one photo. No way to judge without requested pics. 

_Try to find sellers that show photos of all angles, especially the interior lining, label and date code tag. Sellers that don't show these pics. are too much hassle for me! If they can't be bothered to show us what we need to see, than why should we be bothered with them??   I find it really irritating to have to email for pics that should already be there! And THEN, they get offended! lol! When all you are trying to do, is validate, what they should already have validated! Uhg, I personally would move on! You can do better , I am sure. Unless you want to go through all of that. IF, they send you the pics, post them here and we can determine. _

*So in summary*, FORGET about the first listing. Seller is selling fakes and that one probably is too! 
There is hope for the second listing, but you must see more pics. Hope you can get them. While you are waiting, try to find a seller that shows more information. They are out there! Good Luck!


----------



## MomziIIa

CinthiaZ said:


> Also, after re reading the rules here, you are supposed to list the
> 
> Item Name
> Item number
> Item Seller
> Link to listing
> 
> We need this information because it helps in so many ways.  I understand why many don't want to post a listing that isn't over yet, because of fear someone else might grab it before you! lol! I have had that same fear myself.  Regardless, it is the rules and we really should follow them. See the rules on the first page of this thread.  I think we can still help if you can get more pics from the seller, but we really should follow the rules!
> Oops! I just looked and we may be OK here, because the same rules are not posted at the beginning of this thread, like they are on all the other brands, so we are good! But that information, really does help. Can you at least tell us what website it is on? Is it on ebay? Or did you find it on some bogus MK outlet online store? Keep this in mind, that Michael Kors has NO ONLINE OUTLETS!!  Any that you see are selling counterfeits! There are legitimate sellers that have their own websites, but they will not claim they are a Michael Kors Outlet, and will have their own name. Thank you.




Yes, sorry!  This may sound silly, but it was on a facebook buy and sell site.  She does usually list other higher end purses from time to time saying that she has too many.  It is lightly used (according to her).  There were a few other ladies interested in it like I figured there would be, so I took a chance and transferred the money to her as I live a couple hours away.  She did send me a picture after I gave you the measurements late last night for a size comparison, and they were pretty spot on, so it isn't a mini.  I am picking it up tomorrow so could let you know how I made out.  But I agree with you, the first picture has a very good, promising look to it, so I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MomziIIa said:


> Yes, sorry!  This may sound silly, but it was on a facebook buy and sell site.  She does usually list other higher end purses from time to time saying that she has too many.  It is lightly used (according to her).  There were a few other ladies interested in it like I figured there would be, so I took a chance and transferred the money to her as I live a couple hours away.  She did send me a picture after I gave you the measurements late last night for a size comparison, and they were pretty spot on, so it isn't a mini.  I am picking it up tomorrow so could let you know how I made out.  But I agree with you, the first picture has a very good, promising look to it, so I will keep my fingers crossed!


I hope you paid with a credit card or PayPal, because you can always do a charge back if it turns out to be fake, or use Pay Pal protection. Hopefully you won't have to. If you just used your debit card, there isn't much you can do. That is why I like sites like eBay that have buyer protection. But that is a heck of a price, if that bag is authentic! Wow! . Please do post a pic of the interior label and 'made in country' tab with the date code on it, once you get it, and we can tell you if you really got a good deal or not. Good Luck! .


----------



## CinthiaZ

Yikes!!  Please report! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...670?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2345ede01e


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Yikes!!  Please report!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...670?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2345ede01e


Thank goodness it was removed! Thanks to anyone who helped one less person get ripped off!


----------



## tnkntrygurl

Hi! I am brand new to this site and I've been scrolling through looking at posts and replies and you ladies rock! I'm so happy I found this site because I've seen several fakes (according to the experts) here that I would've sworn were authentic. It is VERY scary that the counterfeiters are getting that good!!! I've found an MK that I would love to buy but now I'm very leery after seeing all these really good fakes. Like I said, I'm brand new to the site so I'm not sure how this works on here but I'd really like to find out for certain if this bag I'm interested in is the real deal before I jump in head first. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CinthiaZ

tnkntrygurl said:


> Hi! I am brand new to this site and I've been scrolling through looking at posts and replies and you ladies rock! I'm so happy I found this site because I've seen several fakes (according to the experts) here that I would've sworn were authentic. It is VERY scary that the counterfeiters are getting that good!!! I've found an MK that I would love to buy but now I'm very leery after seeing all these really good fakes. Like I said, I'm brand new to the site so I'm not sure how this works on here but I'd really like to find out for certain if this bag I'm interested in is the real deal before I jump in head first. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


Hello and welcome! You have to post a link or an an item number if it is on ebay so we can take a look at it.  If it is on another site, tell us the name of the site and post a link to the bag . Thank you.


----------



## tnkntrygurl

I'm not sure of the actual name of the bag, but it's listed as Michael Kors and it's on a Facebook buy and sell page local in my area. I do have photos of the bag and it looks authentic to me but I'm no expert. I thought I was fairly good at spotting fakes until I saw some that have been posted here.


----------



## CinthiaZ

tnkntrygurl said:


> I'm not sure of the actual name of the bag, but it's listed as Michael Kors and it's on a Facebook buy and sell page local in my area. I do have photos of the bag and it looks authentic to me but I'm no expert. I thought I was fairly good at spotting fakes until I saw some that have been posted here.


We can't tell you anything without photos. Please download them and then up load them here. Or you can click on the photo of the bag and copy paste the link here. I can tell you we have seen TOO many fakes on facebook! And that one facebook guide is so full of bad information it is scary! I believe the party that started it , who is from MALAYSIA, is selling counterfeits on their website and much of what they stated to look for, was wrong. SO do yourself a favor and post it here. We can help you to not get burned!


----------



## CinthiaZ

tnkntrygurl said:


> I'm not sure of the actual name of the bag, but it's listed as Michael Kors and it's on a Facebook buy and sell page local in my area. I do have photos of the bag and it looks authentic to me but I'm no expert. I thought I was fairly good at spotting fakes until I saw some that have been posted here.


Something important I need to tell you, is that when you buy off of facebook there is absolutely no recourse to get your money back. A few hundred dollars is a lot to throw away. At least on sites like ebay, amazon, or many others. you have their buyer protection and money back guarantee. If the facebook seller has their bags linked from eBay or a dependable site, than it is much safer and is ok, but if the bags are just listed directly onto facebook, there is no kind of protection. So please keep that in mind.


----------



## hopbay

Please help to authentic this


----------



## CinthiaZ

hopbay said:


> Please help to authentic this


Looks good!


----------



## CinthiaZ

pdsaw said:


> Please authentice following Michale Kors handbag (http://www.ladiesbagsandpurses.com/...ors/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-top-zip-tote) www.watchinfo.biz have huge collection of Michael Kors handbags.
> Please give me some guidlines for purchasing this handbag


There is no way to authenticate a bag with just one photo. The only thing we have to go by is the reputation of this website.  I personally am not familiar with it. The prices look normal. See if you can find any information about this website. Perhaps someone here knows something about them and will chime in. Please be patient. Someone will come along soon.


----------



## CinthiaZ

pdsaw said:


> Please authentice following Michale Kors handbag (http://www.ladiesbagsandpurses.com/...ors/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-top-zip-tote) www.watchinfo.biz have huge collection of Michael Kors handbags.
> Please give me some guidlines for purchasing this handbag


After further review of that website, I personally wouldn't buy from it. They do sell designer 'inspired' bags, plus they allow counterfeit sites , to advertise on their site. That is all I really have to go on, since there is only one photo.  Michael Kors, Macy's , Nordstroms , Dillards and most high end department stores are all having holiday sales right now, and at least if you buy from them, you know you are buying authentic. I personally would not buy anything from that website. 

  There might be someone here that has purchased from them and can tell us more.Unless you can get someone to tell us they have purchased authentic bags from them, I would stay away from it. Good Luck!


----------



## tnkntrygurl

CinthiaZ said:


> Something important I need to tell you, is that when you buy off of facebook there is absolutely no recourse to get your money back. A few hundred dollars is a lot to throw away. At least on sites like ebay, amazon, or many others. you have their buyer protection and money back guarantee. If the facebook seller has their bags linked from eBay or a dependable site, than it is much safer and is ok, but if the bags are just listed directly onto facebook, there is no kind of protection. So please keep that in mind.



This Facebook page is a local page so I can actually see the itens in person. There's no way I'd buy something off a page that I can't see it in person and decide whether to buy or not,  I'm not that trusting. I'll post photos so I can get your expert opinion. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ilysukixD

hopbay said:


> Please help to authentic this




I'm not a expert but I know it's a fake!!!


----------



## acm1134

can you guys help me authenticate this beauty !? http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...751798,802751806&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## matchetea

Hi everyone, can you all help out and authenticate this Michael Kors sutton saffiano satchel? thanks!!


----------



## jojon21

acm1134 said:


> can you guys help me authenticate this beauty !? http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...751798,802751806&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0



Absolutely authentic.  I have purchased from this ebay seller before and the transaction and item were flawless!


----------



## CinthiaZ

matchetea said:


> Hi everyone, can you all help out and authenticate this Michael Kors sutton saffiano satchel? thanks!!


Is authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

This seller has two fake MK Celine bags listed as authentic! BAD fakes! Please help some poor buyer from getting ripped off and report both of them. Everything she has listed is fake! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f193bfa3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...160?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f194c480


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> This seller has two fake MK Celine bags listed as authentic! BAD fakes! Please help some poor buyer from getting ripped off and report both of them. Everything she has listed is fake!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f193bfa3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...160?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f194c480



Looks like they're gone - score for the good guys!


----------



## acm1134

jojon21 said:


> Absolutely authentic.  I have purchased from this ebay seller before and the transaction and item were flawless!




Awesome !! Purchased it !(:


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Looks like they're gone - score for the good guys!


Yes, they took them down right away. They were fake Celine bags. Had quite a few bids on them too! Jojo,  I am amazed at how many people on that other thread think Micheal Kors wouldn't be faked. If they only saw all the ugly monsters we have seen over here on the this thread! How bout it?? lol!  There is even whole websites that are counterfeit MK sites claiming they are MK outlets. And the reason they think MK wouldn't be faked is because they are too cheap?? lol! They are actually more expensive than Coach and Coach is one of the most highly counterfeited designers. I don't really think it's just about the pricing. It is more about the demand and the popularity. Don't you think?  

Look at the Hamilton for instance, it is the number one bag they counterfeit and it is only 358.00.
Coach has a Patricia bag that is only 298.00 and there are countless fakes of the Patricia. 

Did you know that LEVI jeans are even counterfeited, and they are only 50 bucks! They will obviously steal any brand name that is popular. Where there is demand, there is supply. Supply and demand, is the major influence behind counterfeiting, I would feel safe saying. I'm sure we'll have some more fake MK bags to report soon! Thanks for always helping out. We just saved a couple of ladies from getting ripped off. I Love when that happens!


----------



## unistella

Hi can someone tell me if this bag exists or is real? I cant find it on MK website or on google images unless i missed it. Has anyone seen this bag before? Name of the bag or price? 

https://plus.google.com/photos/113375686353300269675/albums/6089218095003042721


----------



## CinthiaZ

unistella said:


> Hi can someone tell me if this bag exists or is real? I cant find it on MK website or on google images unless i missed it. Has anyone seen this bag before? Name of the bag or price?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/113375686353300269675/albums/6089218095003042721


Good grief! That is one of the worst fakes I have ever seen! The interior lining is the number one type that is used on most fake MK bags. There is no such MK bag, because that is NOT a Michael Kors, and that is why you won't find one like it, except perhaps on one of those counterfeit 'outlet' sites. Do you own that bag? If you do, get your money back. If you are looking into buying a genuine Michael Kors, don't buy that one. It is a gross fake. If it is a listing on eBay or anywhere, please report it, so someone else doesn't get ripped off.  Please don't try to sell it. It is illegal to sell counterfeit bags. If you list it on eBay you could lose your account for it, since they are not allowed to be sold on their site. Do a google search and read about the illegal counterfeit handbag business, so you don't get yourself into trouble with it.  Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

This can't can;t be real! Please report

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-Tot...751?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259a5f15ef


----------



## unistella

Hey thaanks. N no I do not have the bag. Came across it in kijiji which the owner said it was brand new n was selling it for cheap which I was suspicious abt. I have read a few blogs to help me distinguish BTW fake n real Mk bags n glad to have someone help me confirm it. Thank you! I won't be buying it.


----------



## Sheoribags

Care card misspelled?


----------



## Sheoribags

Hi guys... can anyone help me with this care card? There's word "recommed" there... is it misspelled or it's just like that? Thanks before


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sheoribags said:


> Hi guys... can anyone help me with this care card? There's word "recommed" there... is it misspelled or it's just like that? Thanks before


Good question and certainly cause for suspicion.Yes, it is misspelled and is missing the N. Companies do make mistakes, however, but not usually. Please post pics of the bag that it came with, showing the whole purse, the interior and label, along with a pic of the 'made in country' tab, so can evaluate the bag itself. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

unistella said:


> Hey thaanks. N no I do not have the bag. Came across it in kijiji which the owner said it was brand new n was selling it for cheap which I was suspicious abt. I have read a few blogs to help me distinguish BTW fake n real Mk bags n glad to have someone help me confirm it. Thank you! I won't be buying it.


So glad you came here first! When ever you see that interior, you will know that the bag is fake. Thank goodness you didn't buy it. You might want to tell the seller, it is against the law to sell counterfeit bags and that she is misrepresenting it as a Michael Kors, when it most certainly is not. Hope you find a nice authentic bag. Come back anytime. We are happy to help.


----------



## Sheoribags

Some pictures from the misspelled care card


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sheoribags said:


> Some pictures from the misspelled care card


The bag looks good and is totally authentic. They must have had a batch of care cards printed with a typo error?  Everything else about the bag, is correct.


----------



## jojon21

Sheoribags said:


> Hi guys... can anyone help me with this care card? There's word "recommed" there... is it misspelled or it's just like that? Thanks before





CinthiaZ said:


> The bag looks good and is totally authentic. They must have had a batch of care cards printed with a typo error?  Everything else about the bag, is correct.



I agree with Cinthia, your bag is authentic. Mistakes can occur in printing care cards, it happened on Rebecca Minkoff care cards not too long ago as well.


----------



## Sheoribags

Thanks a lot ladies cinthiaz and jojon21.. love you guys&#128536;


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here's another one. Please report!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4a4e33aa


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Here's another one. Please report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4a4e33aa



Reported!


----------



## tnkntrygurl

Can you authenticate this Michael Kors please?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

It sorta looks like my black leather essex with exposed zippers, I'm not in any way an authenticator but the zipper, zipper pulls, inside compartment an outer leather looks like my essex. I have never before seen this style though. It looks real to me, but again not an expert.


----------



## tnkntrygurl

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> It sorta looks like my black leather essex with exposed zippers, I'm not in any way an authenticator but the zipper, zipper pulls, inside compartment an outer leather looks like my essex. I have never before seen this style though. It looks real to me, but again not an expert.



Thank you very much, Baglady 3375 ! It looks authentic to me as well, but I'm no expert either. I thought I was pretty good until I saw a few fakes on here that I would've sworn were authentic. It's really scary at how good the counterfeiters are getting!!!


----------



## Arman1993

Hey guys, my girlfriend has just splurged on 4 hand bags on a very dodgy looking Michael kors site as she isn't too scam savvy. I need some one to go on this site and verify weather these are fake as well as will they even send her what they advertised? 

I don't know if I'm allowed to post links here, but I am not by any means promoting these FAKE SCAMMERS,  I just need a second opinion to show my girlfriend;

Www.**********-xmas.co.uk

Thank you

It's not letting me...I really need help here is there any way anyone can tell me how to get help


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Reported!


Sad, eBay didn't take it down and somebody got stuck with a fake. Sold for 79.00.


----------



## poptart1600

I'm a long time lurker, very infrequent poster...

Can anyone identify the name/style of this Michael Kors bag? 

I bought it 4+ years ago at a Neiman Marcus Last Call. It's black leather, very soft, front and back are identical. No identifying tags other than a tiny one that reads Made in Indonesia B-0905. I've often wondered if it could be a fake but it doesn't have any of the tell-tale signs - the leather is great quality, the lining and hardware is perfect and the stitching is impeccable. 

https://flickr.com/photos/62772779@N00/15789162430/
https://flickr.com/photos/62772779@N00/15354183884/
https://flickr.com/photos/62772779@N00/15975812612/


----------



## jojon21

poptart1600 said:


> I'm a long time lurker, very infrequent poster...
> 
> Can anyone identify the name/style of this Michael Kors bag?
> 
> I bought it 4+ years ago at a Neiman Marcus Last Call. It's black leather, very soft, front and back are identical. No identifying tags other than a tiny one that reads Made in Indonesia B-0905. I've often wondered if it could be a fake but it doesn't have any of the tell-tale signs - the leather is great quality, the lining and hardware is perfect and the stitching is impeccable.
> 
> https://flickr.com/photos/62772779@N00/15789162430/
> https://flickr.com/photos/62772779@N00/15354183884/
> https://flickr.com/photos/62772779@N00/15975812612/



Nice bag, looks authentic to me.  Sorry I don't know the style name.  Neiman Marcus does not sell fakes, don't worry!


----------



## sephyrah

Hi everyone! I've recently purchased a MK Jet Set Tote from my friend's aunt. The bag looks and feels great although I'm not really sure if it's the real thing. Attached are links to the photos of the bag. Thanks in advance! 

Brand: Michael Kors
Type: Jet Set Tote
Color: Red
Size: Medium

https://flic.kr/p/q4ucN3
https://flic.kr/p/qiL42L
https://flic.kr/p/pp3QLf
https://flic.kr/p/q4tHdf
https://flic.kr/p/pp3Qpd


----------



## tnkntrygurl

sephyrah said:


> Hi everyone! I've recently purchased a MK Jet Set Tote from my friend's aunt. The bag looks and feels great although I'm not really sure if it's the real thing. Attached are links to the photos of the bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Brand: Michael Kors
> Type: Jet Set Tote
> Color: Red
> Size: Medium
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/q4ucN3
> https://flic.kr/p/qiL42L
> https://flic.kr/p/pp3QLf
> https://flic.kr/p/q4tHdf
> https://flic.kr/p/pp3Qpd




I'm not an expert but, I've never seen a dust bag like that and I've also never seen stitching line that in the inside of the bag. Also, the tag on the inside should say "Made in China or another location" and have 4 numbers which represent the date the bag was made. Another thing that sticks out is the plastic on the hanging MK emblem, I've only seen tissue paper used. Like I said though, I'm in no way an expert....just a lover of MK.


----------



## StopHammertime

tnkntrygurl said:


> I'm not an expert but, I've never seen a dust bag like that and I've also never seen stitching line that in the inside of the bag. Also, the tag on the inside should say "Made in China or another location" and have 4 numbers which represent the date the bag was made. Another thing that sticks out is the plastic on the hanging MK emblem, I've only seen tissue paper used. Like I said though, I'm in no way an expert....just a lover of MK.




The dust bag looks like the one I got with my Hamilton from Dillards. I don't see a picture of the clear plastic tag that has the 'made in ______' and the letters and #'s, pretty sure it's on the other side of that white tag inside. Do agree with the plastic thing though, I typically see white tissue paper instead. Unless it was the private seller that out it on there themselves. I'm not an expert either, for the record!


----------



## Justprincessj

Just wondering if you ladies can help me with some watches I bought but haven't received yet. The model number is in a weird spot to me https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-bling-glitz-silver-watch-546784e4c1d1c3331a1ca6cd


----------



## Justprincessj

Here are a couple more: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-silver-glitz-watch-548211f3a921af2b2f10820b
https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-iridescent-watch-Rose-gold-547e20ed0f6eb2055901cce6
https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-black-and-gold-glitz-watch-547d37ff93c636054405e653

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

tnkntrygurl said:


> I'm not an expert but, I've never seen a dust bag like that and I've also never seen stitching line that in the inside of the bag. Also, the tag on the inside should say "Made in China or another location" and have 4 numbers which represent the date the bag was made. Another thing that sticks out is the plastic on the hanging MK emblem, I've only seen tissue paper used. Like I said though, I'm in no way an expert....just a lover of MK.


The bag looks authentic to me. The reason you can't see the 'made in country' tab is because it is behind the stlye number tab and a pic was not shown of it, but I can see it is right behind the style number tab, right where it belongs. It has the more expensive style of hanging charm on it with the buckle on it. I don't think the counterfeiters have gone to that length yet. The interior lining looks correct and so dose the hardware. And yes, that is a Michael Kors Dust Bag. They are producing them with the newer bags now.
I can confidently state that the bag is authentic, although it would be nice if you showed the 'made in country' tab which is right behind the the tab you posted. It would also be good to see the Michael Kors label tab and interior zipper compartment. You should be able to get a shot of both in one pic ( zipper compartment and Michael Kors Tab)  Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

poptart1600 said:


> I'm a long time lurker, very infrequent poster...
> 
> Can anyone identify the name/style of this Michael Kors bag?
> 
> I bought it 4+ years ago at a Neiman Marcus Last Call. It's black leather, very soft, front and back are identical. No identifying tags other than a tiny one that reads Made in Indonesia B-0905. I've often wondered if it could be a fake but it doesn't have any of the tell-tale signs - the leather is great quality, the lining and hardware is perfect and the stitching is impeccable.
> 
> https://flickr.com/photos/62772779@N00/15789162430/
> https://flickr.com/photos/62772779@N00/15354183884/
> https://flickr.com/photos/62772779@N00/15975812612/


Yes, I agree with Jojo21. Is definitely an authentic Michael Kors SATCHEL bag. That is the style name of a bag like that, but I as well don't know what particular line it is from, but it is definitely a satchel. Nice bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Arman1993 said:


> Hey guys, my girlfriend has just splurged on 4 hand bags on a very dodgy looking Michael kors site as she isn't too scam savvy. I need some one to go on this site and verify weather these are fake as well as will they even send her what they advertised?
> 
> I don't know if I'm allowed to post links here, but I am not by any means promoting these FAKE SCAMMERS,  I just need a second opinion to show my girlfriend;
> 
> Www.**********-xmas.co.uk
> 
> Thank you
> 
> It's not letting me...I really need help here is there any way anyone can tell me how to get help


I can't  open your link, so I can not tell you anything about the site, other than that there is only ONE online Michael Kors website. There are plenty of sellers that have their own webs and will be selling authentic Michael Kors bags.However, if this site is using the Michael Kors name and claiming to be a Michael Kors online outlet, it is definitely a fake site. Michael Kors does NOT have an online outlet that sells wholesale to the general public, If the prices are unbelievably low and bags are all brand new, I assure you, it is a fake site. Wish you could post a link that would open. I still have a bad feeling, especially because the link does show it coming from the UK overseas. Michael Kors official website is not located in the UK.  I am fairly certain it is here in the states. I need to look it up again, but all the girls I talked to were here in the USA and even when I sent a bag to be repaired after contacting them, I was told to send the bag to an address in New York, if I remember right. It may have been New Jersey. But it definitely NOT in the UK. Hope this helps. Please try to provide a better link. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

error


----------



## CinthiaZ

sephyrah said:


> Hi everyone! I've recently purchased a MK Jet Set Tote from my friend's aunt. The bag looks and feels great although I'm not really sure if it's the real thing. Attached are links to the photos of the bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Brand: Michael Kors
> Type: Jet Set Tote
> Color: Red
> Size: Medium
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/q4ucN3
> https://flic.kr/p/qiL42L
> https://flic.kr/p/pp3QLf
> https://flic.kr/p/q4tHdf
> https://flic.kr/p/pp3Qpd


The bag looks authentic to me. The reason you can't see the 'made in country' tab is because it is behind the stlye number tab and a pic was not shown of it, but I can see it is right behind the style number tab, right where it belongs. It has the more expensive style of hanging charm on it with the buckle on it. I don't think the counterfeiters have gone to that length yet. The interior lining looks correct and so does the hardware. And yes, that is a Michael Kors Dust Bag. They are producing them with the newer bags now. The leather lined pockets look right and from what I can see of the label, it is in the correct place.
I can confidently state that the bag is authentic, although it would be nice if you showed the 'made in country' tab which is right behind the the tab you posted. It would also be good to see the Michael Kors label tab and interior zipper compartment. You should be able to get a shot of both in one pic ( zipper compartment and Michael Kors Tab) Would seal any doubt from others.  Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

tnkntrygurl said:


> I'm not an expert but, I've never seen a dust bag like that and I've also never seen stitching line that in the inside of the bag. Also, the tag on the inside should say "Made in China or another location" and have 4 numbers which represent the date the bag was made. Another thing that sticks out is the plastic on the hanging MK emblem, I've only seen tissue paper used. Like I said though, I'm in no way an expert....just a lover of MK.


Sorry, I replied to your post instead of the original poster! Will correct. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report BOTH! Yikes! . Has typical fake interior seen on most counterfeits! Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...927?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a489e280f


http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...391?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cee26c2bf


----------



## coivcte

Asking a dumb question maybe but I'm not too familiar with this particular website.
Have anyone used Farfetch? I'm in Australia, want to know where they are based n whether they are reliable? Are they a little bit like EBay except the sellers are all shops n boutiques n not individuals?


----------



## poptart1600

Thanks for the replies about my MK satchel bag. I stopped carrying it a few weeks after I bought it because I never saw another one out in the wild or online, couldn't find the style/line name online and at the time I'd been hearing reports of counterfeit items being found at the higher end outlets (Last Call, Off 5th, etc.)


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> Asking a dumb question maybe but I'm not too familiar with this particular website.
> Have anyone used Farfetch? I'm in Australia, want to know where they are based n whether they are reliable? Are they a little bit like EBay except the sellers are all shops n boutiques n not individuals?


Sorry, never used it never heard of it. You can post a link to a bag you are interested in and if there is enough pics and info, we can evaluate it's authenticity. There is no question that is too dumb to ask. It is good that you are shopping carefully and wisely. We are here to help as much as we can. It is better to ask than to get ripped off!


----------



## CinthiaZ

sephyrah said:


> Hi everyone! I've recently purchased a MK Jet Set Tote from my friend's aunt. The bag looks and feels great although I'm not really sure if it's the real thing. Attached are links to the photos of the bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Brand: Michael Kors
> Type: Jet Set Tote
> Color: Red
> Size: Medium
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/q4ucN3
> https://flic.kr/p/qiL42L
> https://flic.kr/p/pp3QLf
> https://flic.kr/p/q4tHdf
> https://flic.kr/p/pp3Qpd


I did run into another one just like it at Macy's online . You may be able to take your bag there and compare it to the one at Macy's, provided they have one in the store near you. Here is the link.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...D=27726&LinkType=#fn=PAGEINDEX=3&sp=3&spc=436


----------



## jojon21

coivcte said:


> Asking a dumb question maybe but I'm not too familiar with this particular website.
> Have anyone used Farfetch? I'm in Australia, want to know where they are based n whether they are reliable? Are they a little bit like EBay except the sellers are all shops n boutiques n not individuals?



Farfetch is a legit site.  I don't know too much about it but there is a thread on it in the Deal & Steals sub-forum.  You'll have to go back a few pages as the last post was on 10/28.


----------



## jojon21

sephyrah said:


> Hi everyone! I've recently purchased a MK Jet Set Tote from my friend's aunt. The bag looks and feels great although I'm not really sure if it's the real thing. Attached are links to the photos of the bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Brand: Michael Kors
> Type: Jet Set Tote
> Color: Red
> Size: Medium
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/q4ucN3
> https://flic.kr/p/qiL42L
> https://flic.kr/p/pp3QLf
> https://flic.kr/p/q4tHdf
> https://flic.kr/p/pp3Qpd





CinthiaZ said:


> The bag looks authentic to me. The reason you can't see the 'made in country' tab is because it is behind the stlye number tab and a pic was not shown of it, but I can see it is right behind the style number tab, right where it belongs. It has the more expensive style of hanging charm on it with the buckle on it. I don't think the counterfeiters have gone to that length yet. The interior lining looks correct and so dose the hardware. And yes, that is a Michael Kors Dust Bag. They are producing them with the newer bags now.
> I can confidently state that the bag is authentic, although it would be nice if you showed the 'made in country' tab which is right behind the the tab you posted. It would also be good to see the Michael Kors label tab and interior zipper compartment. You should be able to get a shot of both in one pic ( zipper compartment and Michael Kors Tab)  Thank you.



Your bag looks authentic to me as well.  The only concern I have is in photo 4 - is the stitching color BLACK going up and down along the pockets, or is it just the lighting?  Everything else looks good to me except that stitching. Cinthia what do you think?


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Your bag looks authentic to me as well.  The only concern I have is in photo 4 - is the stitching color BLACK going up and down along the pockets, or is it just the lighting?  Everything else looks good to me except that stitching. Cinthia what do you think?


I do think it is the lighting, Jojo and shadows. Even on the front of the bag there is a big 'bow' of a shadow. Not the best pics. Hard to see from that angle.  She needs to pull the lining out so we can tell better, or get a better shot if the lining doesn't come out.  but based on everything else, it looks good.


----------



## sephyrah

CinthiaZ said:


> I do think it is the lighting, Jojo and shadows. Even on the front of the bag there is a big 'bow' of a shadow. Not the best pics. Hard to see from that angle.  She needs to pull the lining out so we can tell better, or get a better shot if the lining doesn't come out.  but based on everything else, it looks good.


Hi CinthiaZ! Thanks for the time on authenticating my bag! I have checked and it's "Made in China". Sorry for the bad photos, had difficulty due to the low light.


----------



## CinthiaZ

sephyrah said:


> Hi CinthiaZ! Thanks for the time on authenticating my bag! I have checked and it's "Made in China". Sorry for the bad photos, had difficulty due to the low light.


I knew the tab was there. I could see it behind the other. Yes, please try to send us better pics. It really helps us, to better help you. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report this hideous fake Ganesvoort bag! Ends in 40 minutes. Somebody is going to get burned. Please help! Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...522?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3399e7f462


----------



## CinthiaZ

sephyrah said:


> Hi CinthiaZ! Thanks for the time on authenticating my bag! I have checked and it's "Made in China". Sorry for the bad photos, had difficulty due to the low light.


I was wrong about that hang tag though,  stating the counterfeiters haven't started making them yet. This hideous fake proves otherwise. Yikes! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4ad5fcd3


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report this God awful fake! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4ad5fcd3


----------



## S44MHY

Hello 
Im hoping you lovely people in this forum can help me with authenticating a Michael Kors Hamilton i purchased off ebay. It arrived and i think its fake and did as soon as i opened parcel. :cry: Compared it to my friends exact same bag (diff colour as in pics) and i am almost sure its fake, can you help please? The taupe coloured bag in pics is my friends bought from Bicester village. The metal work on the grey i bought from ebay below seems thin and light and the leather is not as thick and structured, the made in tag not the same and the handles not as substantial. Please help. 

Name - Michael kors grey hamilton
number - 321604404813
seller - kqlxiq
link - 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-kors-grey-hamilton-/321604404813?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=ZNR8GUFbZPPhStWvVccMOMUXOHU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## edomnenko

Can somebody please authenticate this Michael Kors tote? I want to purchase it from a buyer but I'm not 100% if it is authenticate or not. She states that it is and that it was purchased from Macy's.


----------



## CinthiaZ

S44MHY said:


> Hello
> Im hoping you lovely people in this forum can help me with authenticating a Michael Kors Hamilton i purchased off ebay. It arrived and i think its fake and did as soon as i opened parcel. :cry: Compared it to my friends exact same bag (diff colour as in pics) and i am almost sure its fake, can you help please? The taupe coloured bag in pics is my friends bought from Bicester village. The metal work on the grey i bought from ebay below seems thin and light and the leather is not as thick and structured, the made in tag not the same and the handles not as substantial. Please help.
> 
> Name - Michael kors grey hamilton
> number - 321604404813
> seller - kqlxiq
> link -
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-kors-grey-hamilton-/321604404813?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=ZNR8GUFbZPPhStWvVccMOMUXOHU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


The bag you purchased is totally authentic. You bought a preowned / used bag for half the price of retail.  When a bag has been used the leather becomes softer and it loses some of it's 'stance'. The made in tag will vary depending what country it was made in and what year.  That is a correct country for MK and the whole tab is correct. Also, the dust bag in the listing is correct. However, if you bought that bag and paid anything less than 298.00 for it, you got a heck of a deal. It is totally authentic and in excellent condition. Just some normal softness of broken in leather. When a bag is listed as preowned, you can not expect it to be new. You have to allow for the fact that it was worn. I saw the listing it is as described and you got a heck of a deal for only  £80.00, which is only125.00 in USA money. That bag is in very good condition, especially for that light color. Often when they are that light there will be much more visible spots and marks on it. Be happy with your purchase. Your friend probably paid full price for the same bag, just hasn't used it much.


----------



## CinthiaZ

edomnenko said:


> Can somebody please authenticate this Michael Kors tote? I want to purchase it from a buyer but I'm not 100% if it is authenticate or not. She states that it is and that it was purchased from Macy's.


Looks good .


----------



## bkrosier

Hello there, I'm new to MK bags and have no idea at all what to look for when browsing through ebay, especially when I've heard that there are a lot of fakes going around. Could anyone give me some helpful tips on how to spot fakes and what are major red flags with MK bags/wallets? 

I've been looking at some sutton or selma bags in either navy blue or sapphire blue. here are a few listings. would anyone be able to authenticate them for me? 

ebay seller ID: vrginnjewels

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261692417491?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251751334619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

ebay seller ID: sedr_mick

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281526860738?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

ebay seller ID: misshiieee

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141492958133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Would be very much appreciated if you guys could help me with this decision. Looking forward to your response


----------



## CinthiaZ

bkrosier said:


> Hello there, I'm new to MK bags and have no idea at all what to look for when browsing through ebay, especially when I've heard that there are a lot of fakes going around. Could anyone give me some helpful tips on how to spot fakes and what are major red flags with MK bags/wallets?
> 
> I've been looking at some sutton or selma bags in either navy blue or sapphire blue. here are a few listings. would anyone be able to authenticate them for me?
> 
> ebay seller ID: vrginnjewels
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261692417491?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251751334619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ebay seller ID: sedr_mick
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281526860738?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ebay seller ID: misshiieee
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141492958133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Would be very much appreciated if you guys could help me with this decision. Looking forward to your response


They all look fine. I personally prefer the second seller and would buy from them. They provide more photos and even are a member of this forum, although anyone can join this forum, but it shows that they make an effort  to be cautious and do their research. All of the listings you posted, look just fine to me. Good Luck and hope you enjoy your new MK bags!


----------



## bkrosier

CinthiaZ said:


> They all look fine. I personally prefer the second seller and would buy from them. They provide more photos and even are a member of this forum, although anyone can join this forum, but it shows that they make an effort  to be cautious and do their research. All of the listings you posted, look just fine to me. Good Luck and hope you enjoy your new MK bags!



hi CinthiaZ, thanks for your quick response! was not expecting to get one so quickly. Good to know that they're all fine, won't make the decisions any easier for me though haha. Will take your opinion into account. Thanks again, much appreciated.


----------



## bgeli13

Hi! Could anybody give me some info on this purse. Is it real, does it have a name, etc. Thanks for any help!


----------



## bgeli13

Hi again. Here are 2 more photos that should have been with the last post.


----------



## S44MHY

Hello. Many thanks for your help on this one. Its the metal work feeling so light that was the main question. But im so glad now i can relax and enjoy my purchase. All the best x


----------



## CinthiaZ

bgeli13 said:


> Hi again. Here are 2 more photos that should have been with the last post.


Hi , I am very familiar with that bag. It is the original vintage MK Gansevoort bag. Do a google search to see more. It is very hard to find in that beautiful 'luggage' color, in that good of shape. They are hard to find anymore and are sought after by those who had them and loved them. They have those handy outer pockets on both sides too! Yours is definitely authentic.


----------



## bgeli13

Thanks so very much for quick reply! I really appreciate  your help. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## CinthiaZ

bgeli13 said:


> Thanks so very much for quick reply! I really appreciate  your help. Have a wonderful day!


You're welcome! Nice bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please help report this awful fake. There is a report link on the right side of page , mid section, for those who haven't done it before. It will help to save someone from getting burned! Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/261691008852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cedffe754


----------



## L4ny04

Can you please check if this website selling authentic mk bags? http://www.tabimax.com


----------



## CinthiaZ

L4ny04 said:


> Can you please check if this website selling authentic mk bags? http://www.tabimax.com


Absolutely NOT! They don't even spell out the whole name of the designer, which is an obvious attempt to avoid getting their site taken down. The prices are WAY too low for brand new authentic bags. Good thing you are wise enough to research before buying. Good job! They are having some really great holiday sales at all the department stores right now, that sell desiner bags. There are also some fabulous deals on ebay. if you see anything you like, send us the link and we can authenticate it for you. Thank you.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

As a reminder, as per the thread title. . .
this is for *authenticity questions only*.  Please do not ask questions about identifying bags or request us to report fakes. Again, this is for authenticity questions only!


----------



## quickshot

Real or Fake?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MICHAEL-KORS...038311?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item566df630a7


----------



## Rarity

Could someone please authenticate this for me? I'll be glad to post more pictures, if needed. 

Thanks for your help!

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27693567&postcount=4019


----------



## acm1134

It looks authentic to me !




Rarity said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me? If you need additional pictures, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Rarity

acm1134 said:


> It looks authentic to me !


Thank you!! I have to try and sell it for a friend and even though she bought it from a department store, I'm not selling it until I know for sure. 

Appreciate it!


----------



## cserwa

Doe anyone have the ability to let me know if you think either or both are authentic?  Thanks in advance!  Appreciate not getting ripped off but the MK online is out of both!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/168-Michael...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item1c48e25f11

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MIC...846?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462e5c93f6


----------



## acm1134

cserwa said:


> Doe anyone have the ability to let me know if you think either or both are authentic?  Thanks in advance!  Appreciate not getting ripped off but the MK online is out of both!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/168-Michael...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item1c48e25f11
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MIC...846?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462e5c93f6


It's so hard to say since the seller just used stock photos.


----------



## jojon21

cserwa said:


> Doe anyone have the ability to let me know if you think either or both are authentic?  Thanks in advance!  Appreciate not getting ripped off but the MK online is out of both!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/168-Michael...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item1c48e25f11
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MIC...846?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462e5c93f6



Even though both listings are using stock photos, I have purchased many authentic MK bags from the 2nd seller (easyhook) and all were flawless and perfect transactions. Most of the time he will add actual photos shortly after listing the items.


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> It's so hard to say since the seller just used stock photos.


I love that Miranda in your profile pic! Is that yours?


----------



## CinthiaZ

quickshot said:


> Real or Fake?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MICHAEL-KORS...038311?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item566df630a7


It looks good! The paper work and wrapping is all correct. Everything else they have listed past and present,  is authentic. I would feel confident buying from this seller.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi!
> 
> As a reminder, as per the thread title. . .
> this is for *authenticity questions only*.  Please do not ask questions about identifying bags or request us to report fakes. Again, this is for authenticity questions only!


OOPS!! Guilty as charged! Sorry. Just can't get eBay to take them down when I report them by myself. I see so many other links for reporting fakes by others on this forum, over in the ebay thread, so I thought it was allowed. Is that the only place they are allowed? Or should they not be there either? Need to know the correct place, if any. Also, can I private message to a friend to get help? Thank you.


----------



## acm1134

CinthiaZ said:


> I love that Miranda in your profile pic! Is that yours?


Yes it is (:


----------



## lvpursegoddess

Hi can you authenticate this please!! I just paid for it but I want to make sure 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221629165055?txnId=0


----------



## CinthiaZ

lvpursegoddess said:


> Hi can you authenticate this please!! I just paid for it but I want to make sure
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221629165055?txnId=0


Looks good. Wish she had a few more pics posted, but from what is there, everything looks fine. No alarms. It is helpful to see more of the label and interior. If it doesn't seem right when you get it, please post more pics here,  of the label and made in country tab, and interior. It looks like you found a great buy!


----------



## lvpursegoddess

Thank you CinthiaZ!!!


----------



## Rarity

I hope I'm posting this question in the correct thread! 

Does anyone know of any companies that authenticate MK bags?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Rarity said:


> I hope I'm posting this question in the correct thread!
> 
> Does anyone know of any companies that authenticate MK bags?


Yes,  ***************** dot com. They are professionals that you have to pay. We can help you here for free if you post pics of the whole bag, inside and out, showing the label and the date code tag. However, if you need proof for a paypal or ebay dispute, than go to '***************** dot com.  Good Luck!


----------



## Rarity

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes,  ***************** dot com. They are professionals that you have to pay. We can help you here for free if you post pics of the whole bag, inside and out, showing the label and the date code tag. However, if you need proof for a paypal or ebay dispute, than go to '***************** dot com.  Good Luck!


Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

How does this look? Authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...254?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259b956566


----------



## CinthiaZ

How about this? This is a Celine bag, right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Micha...058?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f2abc5e2


----------



## CinthiaZ

I am also looking at this Hamilton. What do you think? Is it authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f35dffd9


----------



## jojon21

^^None of the 3 listings came up for me when I clicked the link, are they gone already?


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> ^^None of the 3 listings came up for me when I clicked the link, are they gone already?


Looks like they are all gone! That 's answers that! lol!


----------



## hbandtr4eva

Hi, would someone be able to take a look at this for me please and let me know if it's genuine. I believe it's a Top Zip Jet set in Luggage and would be my first Michael Kors bag! Thanks so much 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381093197486


----------



## jojon21

hbandtr4eva said:


> Hi, would someone be able to take a look at this for me please and let me know if it's genuine. I believe it's a Top Zip Jet set in Luggage and would be my first Michael Kors bag! Thanks so much
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381093197486



This luggage jet set east west top zip tote looks authentic to me.


----------



## CinthiaZ

hbandtr4eva said:


> Hi, would someone be able to take a look at this for me please and let me know if it's genuine. I believe it's a Top Zip Jet set in Luggage and would be my first Michael Kors bag! Thanks so much
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381093197486


I agree. Is authentic.


----------



## hbandtr4eva

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree. Is authentic.





jojon21 said:


> This luggage jet set east west top zip tote looks authentic to me.



Thank you both so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Is this deal too good to be true? Nice bags, if authentic? Please let me know. New with tags.All other listings are great deals too! Maybe I should put this on the deals and steals page? Please let me know if authentic. TY

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259ba2234b


----------



## CinthiaZ

Wow! I need to start up ing my price search. Seems all the 'good deals' ARE too good to be true! That one is gone now too!


----------



## catherine1207

Hello, I just got this Michael Kors Mini Selma bag from a friend of mine. She claimed to be selling 100% authentic MK bags with money bag guaranteed. However, I still need to make sure that I don't get cheated. 
Could anyone help to authenticate if this was real?


Thank you so much. Your help is greatly appreciated  

Oh ya, it states made in indonesia too behind the number tag.


----------



## Barbielyn

Hi, I bought a suppose to be  Michael Kors purse at a yard sale, It looks new. I would like to give it as a Christmas gift, BUT I can't tell if It is an authentic Michael Kors purse.
Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks
Barbie


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies!

Can someone help authenticate this Jet Set?
I know there aren't a lot of pictures, should I request some more?
Or maybe you can tell immediately that it's fake? Then I'll just stay away 

Thank you 

http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenmode/handtaschen/88143358-michael-kors-tasche-neu


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I am by no means an "expert". I will say the dustbag looks correct to me.  Those pics are dark and not very clear but nothing is screaming "fake" to me about the bag itself. Sorry I can only help with the dustbag. Maybe other ladies will chime in soon also.


----------



## CinthiaZ

catherine1207 said:


> Hello, I just got this Michael Kors Mini Selma bag from a friend of mine. She claimed to be selling 100% authentic MK bags with money bag guaranteed. However, I still need to make sure that I don't get cheated.
> Could anyone help to authenticate if this was real?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. Your help is greatly appreciated
> 
> Oh ya, it states made in indonesia too behind the number tag.


Authentic! And MK does manufacture in Indonesia.


----------



## CinthiaZ

hbandtr4eva said:


> Hi, would someone be able to take a look at this for me please and let me know if it's genuine. I believe it's a Top Zip Jet set in Luggage and would be my first Michael Kors bag! Thanks so much
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381093197486


Yes! Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Barbielyn said:


> Hi, I bought a suppose to be  Michael Kors purse at a yard sale, It looks new. I would like to give it as a Christmas gift, BUT I can't tell if It is an authentic Michael Kors purse.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Barbie


It looks good but we need a pic of the interior lining, label and there should be a 'made in country' tab that would be good to see as well.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can someone help authenticate this Jet Set?
> I know there aren't a lot of pictures, should I request some more?
> Or maybe you can tell immediately that it's fake? Then I'll just stay away
> 
> Thank you
> 
> http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenmode/handtaschen/88143358-michael-kors-tasche-neu


Exterior looks correct, but these bags are highly counterfeited. It is hard to say without pics of the interior lining, label and 'made in country' tag would be good to see as well.


----------



## tnkntrygurl

Hey ladies! Can anyone tell me if any authentic signature Michael Kors Bag will ever have the same signature on the inside of the bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## catherine1207

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic! And MK does manufacture in Indonesia.



Thanks so much. Btw, I saw all her other MK bags are wrapped in plastics. Does authentic MK bag come in plastic wrapping the strap?


----------



## CinthiaZ

catherine1207 said:


> Thanks so much. Btw, I saw all her other MK bags are wrapped in plastics. Does authentic MK bag come in plastic wrapping the strap?


No they don't! Good catch! They are generally wrapped in tissue. This is why we need the links to the auctions. Checking out other past and present listings really helps. Other authenticators demand all of this info in their brands, on this forum . We need to post the same rule here and then pin to the top.


----------



## CinthiaZ

tnkntrygurl said:


> Hey ladies! Can anyone tell me if any authentic signature Michael Kors Bag will ever have the same signature on the inside of the bag? Thanks in advance!


Yes , many of their designs will have the signature on both.


----------



## catherine1207

CinthiaZ said:


> No they don't! Good catch! They are generally wrapped in tissue. This is why we need the links to the auctions. Checking out other past and present listings really helps. Other authenticators demand all of this info in their brands, on this forum . We need to post the same rule here and then pin to the top.



Opps, it also means the item I purchased isn't authentic  ;(


----------



## Sharonpan

Does anyone know anything about this MK bag?  It has croc embossed leather..


----------



## CinthiaZ

catherine1207 said:


> Opps, it also means the item I purchased isn't authentic  ;(


Not necessarily. Please send us the link to the listing. The photos you provided looked good. Also, many sellers will  do their own wrapping. We need to see the listing, the name of the seller. All of these things help. Orr, you can send us pics when you get the bag. We will need to see the made in country tag, the label, lining, zippers and any paperwork. You can send it back if it's not authentic, but it sure looked good in the photos you posted.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sharonpan said:


> Does anyone know anything about this MK bag?  It has croc embossed leather..


That's funny, alI see is studs? Why would they cover a moc croc with all those studs. I don't see any crocodile design anywhere in that photo? I do see what looks like PYTHON, perhaps on the handles?? Not sure. 

Also we need quite a few more pics to determine authenticity. Please post a pic of the interior, lining, and made in country tag. TY


----------



## Barbielyn

CinthiaZ said:


> It looks good but we need a pic of the interior lining, label and there should be a 'made in country' tab that would be good to see as well.


 Ok. Will do. Thanks.


----------



## coivcte

catherine1207 said:


> Hello, I just got this Michael Kors Mini Selma bag from a friend of mine. She claimed to be selling 100% authentic MK bags with money bag guaranteed. However, I still need to make sure that I don't get cheated.
> Could anyone help to authenticate if this was real?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. Your help is greatly appreciated
> 
> Oh ya, it states made in indonesia too behind the number tag.



catherine1207, I would say this is not a counterfeit Michael Kors bag but a factory seconds.
I believe the leather and the hardware are genuine parts but for some reason, it didn't pass the QC. The fault could be minor but you would need to know what an authentic one looks like to compare.


----------



## trholmes14

http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com...-set-continental-wallet-new-with-tags-2262008

Just wondering if this is a legit wallet before I buy it for my girlfriend for Christmas. Heard good and bad things and just don't want to be disappointed. Thank you!


----------



## Cacciatrice

trholmes14 said:


> http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com...-set-continental-wallet-new-with-tags-2262008
> 
> Just wondering if this is a legit wallet before I buy it for my girlfriend for Christmas. Heard good and bad things and just don't want to be disappointed. Thank you!



Wallet  looks ok, but they are just pics. Can you trust the website?


----------



## Jenilyn2009

Forgive me if I'm doing this wrong but here goes:
I received this today and I've only bought my Kors directly from Macy's so I'm a little scared I've been taken but I'd like second opinions


----------



## mojomikefsu

Just got this Michael Kors bag and I haven't seen anything like it before. The style seems different than what I am used to. Can someone confirm/authenticate if this is a real Michael Kors bag?


----------



## bagsthing

Hi can advise if this large lambskin Hamilton bag is authentic ?


----------



## acm1134

Jenilyn2009 said:


> Forgive me if I'm doing this wrong but here goes:
> 
> I received this today and I've only bought my Kors directly from Macy's so I'm a little scared I've been taken but I'd like second opinions




Any other pics? It looks authentic to me but more pics would be helpful


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jenilyn2009 said:


> Forgive me if I'm doing this wrong but here goes:
> I received this today and I've only bought my Kors directly from Macy's so I'm a little scared I've been taken but I'd like second opinions


I agree it looks good, but yes, we need more pics. We can't judge by just one photo. We have to see the interior  , the label and there should be a 'made in country' tag inside. You have to look for it . It is sewn on the lining seam.


----------



## CinthiaZ

bagsthing said:


> Hi can advise if this large lambskin Hamilton bag is authentic ?


That is Saffiano leather, not lambskin. The only Hamiltons that come in lambskin are the quilted bags.  It looks ok but we can't tell authenticity with just one photo. We need to see the interior lining, label and made in country tag. Are the metal feet on the bottom engraved. All Hamiltons will have this. We really need to see more pics.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trholmes14 said:


> http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com...-set-continental-wallet-new-with-tags-2262008
> 
> Just wondering if this is a legit wallet before I buy it for my girlfriend for Christmas. Heard good and bad things and just don't want to be disappointed. Thank you!


I agree, it looks OK. I checked some of their other bags and they looked good. I too am  leary of that website. If you are in the USA, you are better off to order Michael Kors from Macy's or Nordstroms. At least you are guaranteed it will be authentic from them, and they are having a lot of great holiday discounts right now. You can order online from them as well. Good Luck.


----------



## bagsthing

Hope this helps.... please authenticate is this also lambskin?


----------



## CinthiaZ

mojomikefsu said:


> Just got this Michael Kors bag and I haven't seen anything like it before. The style seems different than what I am used to. Can someone confirm/authenticate if this is a real Michael Kors bag?


The outside looks good but we need to see the interior to be certain.We need pics of the label, made in country tag, etc. But I have seen that style before, I am pretty sure it is an older style signature bag It does look authentic, but still would be good to see more pics of the inside.  I am starting to feel like a parrot here, saying the same thing over and over! lol!


----------



## Jenilyn2009

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree it looks good, but yes, we need more pics. We can't judge by just one photo. We have to see the interior  , the label and there should be a 'made in country' tag inside. You have to look for it . It is sewn on the lining seam.



Agreed i took them, I just couldn't figure out how to add more than one picture. I will try to upload more than one


----------



## CinthiaZ

*WHEN ASKING FOR AUTHENTICITY OF A BAG, IF IT IS A BAG IN YOUR POSESSION, PLEASE POST PICS OF;

1.  THE WHOLE FRONT VIEW INCLUDING STRAPS

2.  THE INTERIOR LINING AND MICHAEL KORS LABEL

3. THE 'MADE IN COUNTRY' OR DATE CODE TAG ( located on the seam of the lining) 

4. ANY AND ALL PAPERWORK  IF YOU HAVE IT and / or DUST BAGS

5 .  STAMPED HARDWARE AND ZIPPERS*



*IF IT IS FROM AN eBay LISTING, WE NEED -

1. NAME OF ITEM

2. NAME OF SELLER

3. ITEM NUMBER

4. LINK TO LISTING*

THANK YOU


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jenilyn2009 said:


> Agreed i took them, I just couldn't figure out how to add more than one picture. I will try to upload more than one


When you are a new member, I am not sure if you can use the advanced features or not. If you have to put them in separate posts, that is OK. After so many posts on this forum , you are able to use more features. hang in there, you'll get it and welcome!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

bagsthing said:


> Hope this helps.... please authenticate is this also lambskin?


BEAUTIFUL! That bag is totally authentic Michael Kors and it is gorgeous! No, it is not lambskin. It is called SAFFIANO Leather


----------



## CinthiaZ

Rerun! lol !


----------



## jojon21

bagsthing said:


> Hope this helps.... please authenticate is this also lambskin?



Agree with Cinthia, your bag is definitely authentic.  It looks like the pebbled cowhide leather to me, which is wonderfully supple. I have this version in vanilla. Enjoy!


----------



## Jenilyn2009

CinthiaZ said:


> When you are a new member, I am not sure if you can use the advanced features or not. If you have to put them in separate posts, that is OK. After so many posts on this forum , you are able to use more features. hang in there, you'll get it and welcome!!


Thanks Ladies! Here are some additional pictures: EDIT: SORRY THEY ARE SO BIG-


----------



## bagsthing

Hi Cinthia, thanks for the info. Happy to know it's authentic! Anyway care to advise how u look through for it to prove the authenticity?


----------



## jojon21

Jenilyn2009 said:


> Thanks Ladies! Here are some additional pictures: EDIT: SORRY THEY ARE SO BIG-



Looks good to me!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jenilyn2009 said:


> Thanks Ladies! Here are some additional pictures: EDIT: SORRY THEY ARE SO BIG-


I agree with Jojo. It is totally authentic! Nice bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

bagsthing said:


> Hi Cinthia, thanks for the info. Happy to know it's authentic! Anyway care to advise how u look through for it to prove the authenticity?


We look at the lining, label, the 'made in country tag ' is a big factor. The paper work, the dust bags, so many things. It takes years of collecting and getting to know the product. The counterfeiters read this forum so we don't like to give away our clues in great detail or they will duplicate them so well we won't be able to tell anymore! Feel free to come here anytime if you need help deciding on a purchase or if you want to know if a bag you bought is real or not. After you keep collecting MK, you will know the difference. It takes time. Merry Christmas!


----------



## idalis

Could you please advise on the authenticity of these Hamilton quilted studded boots?  Assistance would be much appreciated


----------



## jeffriesmama

hey ladies! I'm completely new, both here & to the world of Michael Kors.. hubby just bought me an older MK bag for Christmas, & I've been lurking through this thread to try & determine whether its authentic or not, I just have a few questions. does EVERY MK bag have the "made in ____" tag with the number? that's literally the only thing that's making me wonder if it may be a fake or not.. everything else looks completely legit. also, it's a Hudson large satchel.. what year is this bag from? TIA!


----------



## Joannina

Hi, 
I've just bought my 1st MK jetset east west satchel tote
the seller said the bag is 100% authentic, but i need to make sure 
pls help me to authenticate this bag.

http://s1256.photobucket.com/user/Annabelle_de_Eya/library/?view=recent&page=1


Thanks


----------



## jojon21

Joannina said:


> Hi,
> I've just bought my 1st MK jetset east west satchel tote
> the seller said the bag is 100% authentic, but i need to make sure
> pls help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> http://s1256.photobucket.com/user/Annabelle_de_Eya/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> 
> Thanks



Your fuschia jet set east west tote is authentic!


----------



## Joannina

jojon21 said:


> Your fuschia jet set east west tote is authentic!



it's relieved to hear that

Thank a lot @Jojon21


----------



## CinthiaZ

jeffriesmama said:


> hey ladies! I'm completely new, both here & to the world of Michael Kors.. hubby just bought me an older MK bag for Christmas, & I've been lurking through this thread to try & determine whether its authentic or not, I just have a few questions. does EVERY MK bag have the "made in ____" tag with the number? that's literally the only thing that's making me wonder if it may be a fake or not.. everything else looks completely legit. also, it's a Hudson large satchel.. what year is this bag from? TIA!


Hi there! Are you SURE it doesn't have it? It can be hard to find sometimes. It is very small and is generally sewn on the left side seam of the lining. Helps if you can pull the lining out of the bag. Is there any way you can post some pics here,  of the whole bag and the interior showing the label? I would be worried if it is not there.If it is from the Hudson collection, it would definitely be there.


----------



## CinthiaZ

idalis said:


> Could you please advise on the authenticity of these Hamilton quilted studded boots?  Assistance would be much appreciated


I don't know anything about their boots but sure do look authentic. I like they style them after the MK quilted Hamilton. Those are really nice!!  They have to be authentic. The quality is quite obvious even in just the photos.


----------



## CinthiaZ

bagsthing said:


> Hope this helps.... please authenticate is this also lambskin?


Here is a video about the types of leather the Hamiltons come in and comparison.  Jojo is correct , that is the pebbled leather. I learned something new today! The pebbled leather I am used to is much bumpier with little 'pebbles' in it! I guess I got used to that COACH pebbled leather, which is real gravel like and bumpy. . But I do know the lambskin Hamiltons are the quilted bags, and your bag is not quilted.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD_NbuRu7Tc


----------



## bagsthing

But it's 100% authentic right ?


----------



## jojon21

idalis said:


> Could you please advise on the authenticity of these Hamilton quilted studded boots?  Assistance would be much appreciated



Looks good to me as well! They are gorgeous!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Those boots are TDF!! They would go great with my black quilted selma.


----------



## jeffriesmama

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi there! Are you SURE it doesn't have it? It can be hard to find sometimes. It is very small and is generally sewn on the left side seam of the lining. Helps if you can pull the lining out of the bag. Is there any way you can post some pics here,  of the whole bag and the interior showing the label? I would be worried if it is not there.If it is from the Hudson collection, it would definitely be there.


https://www.dropbox.com/sc/jvt4dpnv4ayg1ad/AACgN8jaAHpAH5qLJiT5bJJza

I'm not sure if that will work, but I found the tag after you told me where to look! I swear i almost turned the lining inside out two separate times without finding it, haha.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jeffriesmama said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/jvt4dpnv4ayg1ad/AACgN8jaAHpAH5qLJiT5bJJza
> 
> I'm not sure if that will work, but I found the tag after you told me where to look! I swear i almost turned the lining inside out two separate times without finding it, haha.


Yes, those little tags can be hard to find. So glad you finally found it! I saw all the pics and WOW! Your husband did good! That is a beautiful, authentic Michael Kors. Good job coming here to check on your bag. Is nice to know you have the real thing, huh. Merry Christmas!


----------



## jeffriesmama

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, those little tags can be hard to find. So glad you finally found it! Good job coming here to check on your bag. Is nice to know you have the real thing, huh. Merry Christmas!



yes it is! thank you so much for your help. & Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## CinthiaZ

bagsthing said:


> But it's 100% authentic right ?


YES! It is without a doubt, 100% authentic! Thank you for providing all the photos we needed. Good job! I just thought that video would be handy to post on this forum. Even us long time collectors and evaluators can learn new things. We never stop learning. The advantage we have is from collecting and knowing how to research. We also learn so much from each other. That's why this forum is so wonderful. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jeffriesmama said:


> yes it is! thank you so much for your help. & Merry Christmas to you as well!


Saw the pics. BEAUTIFUL BAG!!! Your husband did a great job! He's a keeper! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Testing, YAA! My new signature worked! Jojo21, you might want to use this signature too? Or any other authenticators. I am starting to feel like a parrot, asking for this stuff, over and and over and over! lol! So I put it in my signature hoping it will help. MERRY CHRISTMAS !!


----------



## jeffriesmama

yeah, I  think I'll keep him around! &#128525;


----------



## Sheoribags

Authenticate this michael kors selma black medium


----------



## Sheoribags

Guys.. please authenticate this selma black medium..


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sheoribags said:


> Guys.. please authenticate this selma black medium..


100% AUTHENTIC!! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## idalis

jojon21 said:


> Looks good to me as well! They are gorgeous!


Thanks everyone.

I got them from a source I know has authentic goods, but sold them to a buyer who was insisting they were fake and claimed that she had taken them to the MK store and been told so.  She seems to realize now.


----------



## CinthiaZ

idalis said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I got them from a source I know has authentic goods, but sold them to a buyer who was insisting they were fake and claimed that she had taken them to the MK store and been told so.  She seems to realize now.


The MK store is one of the worst places you can go for authentications. Half of them haven't worked there very long and know nothing about the older bags and very little about the newer ones. They are even told not to authenticate anything by the company. Often they will tell you a bag is fake, just so you will buy one from their store!  Very biast opinions from sales clerks who have very little knowledge of a product that has been around since 1981.
Glad it all worked out for you. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Joannina

@cinthiaz
some people said that we can't pull the upholstery inside of SELMA, because all of them were stitched
is that true?
they said Selma made in Vietnam and Indonesia can't

thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

Joannina said:


> @cinthiaz
> some people said that we can't pull the upholstery inside of SELMA, because all of them were stitched
> is that true?
> they said Selma made in Vietnam and Indonesia can't
> 
> thanks


There's quite a few MK bags that you can't pull the lining out of. But you can still find it. It is just harder to get a photo of, if the lining won't come out, but it can be done.


----------



## coivcte

CinthiaZ said:


> 100% AUTHENTIC!!
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Wow I didn't know you can pull the whole lining out from the Selma?!?! :giggles:
Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Aicela

redheadedbeauty said:


> *Please post all authenticity questions here.*


Hi I'm new to the forum and would like to post a MK bag here for authentication but I can't seem to navigate or figure how to post. Help!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> Wow I didn't know you can pull the whole lining out from the Selma?!?! :giggles:
> Has anyone tried it?


Who said that?  Did someone say that somewhere?  We are just asking for pics of date code tags.Oh, I see what you are referring to now. It depends what country they were made in and the year.  Some come out and some don't.  However, that bag is totally authentic. The paper work and everything about it lines up. Plus that is the medium Selma, not the large one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Aicela said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and would like to post a MK bag here for authentication but I can't seem to navigate or figure how to post. Help!!


It's harder when you are new because you don't get all the advanced options. Just keep trying, you can figure it out. Try posting the pics as links if you can. At least you are in the right department, which is more than many others have figured out! lol! You'll get it, keep trying.


----------



## Aicela

Thanks going to give it a try!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Aicela said:


> Thanks going to give it a try!


Also, try making a lot of comments on other topics. It helps you to build up your amount of posts, which then gives you more options and priviledges, as a user on this forum


----------



## CharmedGirl

Hi All-  I'm pretty much a newbie to posting, but have been lurking for quite some time!

Anyhow, would love opinions as to whether this bag is authentic or not.

Thanks 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201231341181


----------



## Aicela

Thanks...still trying to navigate. Hopefully I will figure it out soon &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Aicela

Hi All, I got this bag from my BF for Christmas. Trying to figure out if it is real or not. Please help!? Thanks!


----------



## Aicela

Think I finally figured how to post photos using a link &#128584; 

https://imageshack.com/i/p3JYEDhOj


----------



## CinthiaZ

CharmedGirl said:


> Hi All-  I'm pretty much a newbie to posting, but have been lurking for quite some time!
> 
> Anyhow, would love opinions as to whether this bag is authentic or not.
> 
> Thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201231341181


I say fake after further evaluation. That stitching on the back doesn't look right to me. Wait for other opinions on this one,. Also, why would anyone sell a 1400.00 bag in that good of shape for  350.00??  Also, please look at this seller's feedback acquired from Toolhaus and decide for yourself, if this is someone you want to purchase from.

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=+fashion-bug1+fashion-bug1+(&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## CinthiaZ

Aicela said:


> Think I finally figured how to post photos using a link &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/p3JYEDhOj


You did it! I knew you would figure it out. Everything looks really good from what I do know. The interior lining looks good , the stitching is correct for Michael Kors,  the date code tag and even the care card look good, but let's wait and see what someone else says about this one, because I am not real familiar with this tote. Something looks off, but it might just be me! lol! Let's wait and see what Jojo21 says or anyone else who is familiar with this tote. It really does look good , though, but need more input.  Can you please tell me the style name of it so I can do some research? Thank you.


----------



## Aicela

I threw away that part already&#128584; but I believe it said Jet Set Travel MD tote.


----------



## CharmedGirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I say fake after further evaluation. That stitching on the back doesn't look right to me. Wait for other opinions on this one,. Also, why would anyone sell a 1400.00 bag in that good of shape for  350.00??  Also, please look at this seller's feedback acquired from Toolhaus and decide for yourself, if this is someone you want to purchase from.
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=+fashion-bug1+fashion-bug1+(&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home




Thanks CinthiaZ-  I'm not an expert, but the pricing and the feedback made me pretty wary, so I wanted another opinion.  

Appreciated!


----------



## coivcte

CinthiaZ said:


> Who said that?  Did someone say that somewhere?  We are just asking for pics of date code tags.Oh, I see what you are referring to now. It depends what country they were made in and the year.  Some come out and some don't.  However, that bag is totally authentic. The paper work and everything about it lines up. Plus that is the medium Selma, not the large one.



I was just surprised to see the photo where the whole lining was pulled out.
I own a Mandarin Medium Selma but I don't think I can do that.
I haven't really tried but will do so when I have time. Just look funny


----------



## acm1134

CharmedGirl said:


> Hi All-  I'm pretty much a newbie to posting, but have been lurking for quite some time!
> 
> Anyhow, would love opinions as to whether this bag is authentic or not.
> 
> Thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201231341181


I have two Miranda's and it looks good to me. They don't make them with the pebbled deer leather anymore so that may be why it is priced so low. The seller has 99% positive feedback so that is good. The dust bag is incorrect though, it should be brown and thick. The one they are using is from his line of Michael Michael Kors bags which would be fine just may indicate she no longer has the original dust bag but is replacing it with one of his other style dust bags. If you can, send her a message and ask if you can have a picture of the code tab on the inside.


----------



## acm1134

acm1134 said:


> I have two Miranda's and it looks good to me. They don't make them with the pebbled deer leather anymore so that may be why it is priced so low. The seller has 99% positive feedback so that is good. The dust bag is incorrect though, it should be brown and thick. The one they are using is from his line of Michael Michael Kors bags which would be fine just may indicate she no longer has the original dust bag but is replacing it with one of his other style dust bags. If you can, send her a message and ask if you can have a picture of the code tab on the inside.


and also ask for a direct picture of the price tag


----------



## jojon21

CharmedGirl said:


> Hi All-  I'm pretty much a newbie to posting, but have been lurking for quite some time!
> 
> Anyhow, would love opinions as to whether this bag is authentic or not.
> 
> Thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201231341181



Looks good to me! I agree with acm about asking for a full picture of the tag. It looks like seller didn't have the original dust bag so is including a newer MMK with the bag.  All of seller's other MK listings look authentic as well.


----------



## CharmedGirl

Thank you all!  I've requested further pictures... so we'll see


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Looks good to me! I agree with acm about asking for a full picture of the tag. It looks like seller didn't have the original dust bag so is including a newer MMK with the bag.  All of seller's other MK listings look authentic as well.


Jojo, is that stitching on the back of that bag correct??  I compared it to others and did not see stitching like that on the back of any other Mirandas? Maybe it was the year? Not sure, but how come none of the others have it?? And why is she selling it so cheap?? That is a 1400.00 bag!  and did you see her feedback on toolhaus.org ?? She has  70 negatives, and 85 nuetrals. Most of them for not receiving the item. So what, she just takes money and doesn't ship? But she does have a lot more positives. I would be horrified if I had that many negs on my account, wouldn't you?  Click on this link to see all her negative feedback.

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=fashion-bug1&Dirn=Received+by&Many=ON


----------



## CharmedGirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Jojo, is that stitching on the back of that bag correct??  I compared it to others and did not see stitching like that on the back of any other Mirandas? Maybe it was the year? Not sure, but how come none of the others have it?? And why is she selling it so cheap?? That is a 1400.00 bag!  and did you see her feedback on toolhaus.org ?? She has  70 negatives, and 85 nuetrals. Most of them for not receiving the item. So what, she just takes money and doesn't ship? But she does have a lot more positives. I would be horrified if I had that many negs on my account, wouldn't you?  Click on this link to see all her negative feedback.
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=fashion-bug1&Dirn=Received+by&Many=ON


From my Googling, it looks like the color is from 2013.  The current Mirandas look to only have the one horizontal stitching across the top, but from 2013 there looks to be the three stitchings- one vertical on each side and a horizontal.

From a Purse Forum from 2013...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/michael-kors-fall-2013-a-828201.html?highlight=begonia


----------



## CinthiaZ

CharmedGirl said:


> Thank you all!  I've requested further pictures... so we'll see


Good luck getting those pictures. From her feedback history, she doesn't respond to emails. Hope you get them because I am highly suspicious of the price.

Check out this link to see all her negative feedback for not shipping and damaged items.

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=fashion-bug1&Dirn=Received+by&Many=ON


----------



## CharmedGirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Good luck getting those pictures. From her feedback history, she doesn't respond to emails. Hope you get them because I am highly suspicious of the price.
> 
> Check out this link to see all her negative feedback for not shipping and damaged items.
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=fashion-bug1&Dirn=Received+by&Many=ON



Agree... the pictures (and getting them) will be key.  On the page it said that she doesn't generally respond over the weekend, so not expecting to hear back until next week.  But, we'll see.  Obviously, I'd love for this to work out, but there are a couple of factors making me pretty cautious!

Truly appreciate all the opinions.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CharmedGirl said:


> From my Googling, it looks like the color is from 2013.  The current Mirandas look to only have the one horizontal stitching across the top, but from 2013 there looks to be the three stitchings- one vertical on each side and a horizontal.
> 
> From a Purse Forum from 2013...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/michael-kors-fall-2013-a-828201.html?highlight=begonia


Thanks Jojo, that was the main thing throwing me off a bit. Will be good if the seller sends the date code tag, but I'll be surprised if she does. I too, requested a full shot of the price tag. That will be really good to see. Did you check out the feedback history on the toolhaus link I gave you? Many of them were complaints about not responding. 

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=fashion-bug1&Dirn=Received+by&Many=ON


----------



## CinthiaZ

CharmedGirl said:


> Agree... the pictures (and getting them) will be key.  On the page it said that she doesn't generally respond over the weekend, so not expecting to hear back until next week.  But, we'll see.  Obviously, I'd love for this to work out, but there are a couple of factors making me pretty cautious!
> 
> Truly appreciate all the opinions.


The bad part is that someone else might snag it while you are waiting! That is an awful good deal that you hate to pass up. One thing you can do is grab it before anyone else does, and then send us the pics we need after you get it. eBay has very good buyer protection. If it's not authentic she will have to refund and even pay return shipping. It would probably be faster than waiting for her response (lol!) and possibly losing that good deal! Especially if it is authentic! From what Jojo and ACM state, there is a very good chance it is real. Up to you, of course. Just hate for you to lose it to someone else!


----------



## acm1134

CinthiaZ said:


> Jojo, is that stitching on the back of that bag correct??  I compared it to others and did not see stitching like that on the back of any other Mirandas? Maybe it was the year? Not sure, but how come none of the others have it?? And why is she selling it so cheap?? That is a 1400.00 bag!  and did you see her feedback on toolhaus.org ?? She has  70 negatives, and 85 nuetrals. Most of them for not receiving the item. So what, she just takes money and doesn't ship? But she does have a lot more positives. I would be horrified if I had that many negs on my account, wouldn't you?  Click on this link to see all her negative feedback.
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=fashion-bug1&Dirn=Received+by&Many=ON




These are the backs of my quilted Miranda's (scarlet is small, black is large) one was bought at the MK store the other was bought from bloomingdales. The stitching on the black is the same as this bag. Also the bag in the listing retails at $995 therefore the price is decent.


----------



## CharmedGirl

acm1134 said:


> These are the backs of my quilted Miranda's (scarlet is small, black is large) one was bought at the MK store the other was bought from bloomingdales. The stitching on the black is the same as this bag. Also the bag in the listing retails at $995 therefore the price is decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843913
> View attachment 2843914


Thanks!  She has now posted some new pictures on the listing.  The date code is shown as what might be a separate tab.  The tab says "Michael Kors/ Made in Turkey."  The date code tab says (I think) IMK413031 (there might be another number after that, and I'm not sure about the 4).


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> These are the backs of my quilted Miranda's (scarlet is small, black is large) one was bought at the MK store the other was bought from bloomingdales. The stitching on the black is the same as this bag. Also the bag in the listing retails at $995 therefore the price is decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843913
> View attachment 2843914


OK, thanks! That was my main concern. Thanks for taking the time to post. I love this forum. We learn so much from each other. It really does depend on the year they were made. So many others don't have that type of stitching on the back.


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> These are the backs of my quilted Miranda's (scarlet is small, black is large) one was bought at the MK store the other was bought from bloomingdales. The stitching on the black is the same as this bag. Also the bag in the listing retails at $995 therefore the price is decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843913
> View attachment 2843914


The 995.00 is on the tag. Why is SHE selling it for only 358.00??


----------



## CinthiaZ

CharmedGirl said:


> Thanks!  She has now posted some new pictures on the listing.  The date code is shown as what might be a separate tab.  The tab says "Michael Kors/ Made in Turkey."  The date code tab says (I think) IMK413031 (there might be another number after that, and I'm not sure about the 4).


Made in Turkey? 

Wow! I looked it up and apparently they DO make Mirandas in Turkey! God, I love this forum. never stop learning! That is looking better every minute. But wait for others, cuz I'm way off on this one! lol! I can't believe that price! What a deal you will be getting for less than 400.00!!  Hope Jojo or ACM can give you a go ahead based on the other pics. WOW! Made in Turkey. I wonder what other countries i don't know about?  

All I am familiar with is China, Indonesia, Vietnam, Italy and now Turkey. Are they any others??


----------



## CharmedGirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Made in Turkey? I have never heard of MK being manufactured in Turkey, has anyone else? I am only familiar with China, Indonesia, Vietnam and Italy. Never saw one with a Made in Turkey stamp, but I am more familiar with the vintage bags. Anyone else heard of MK manufactured in Turkey? That is the first time I've seen that! Anyone else??


Checked out some Youtube reviews and one gal got one from a department store and happened to have a really detailed review.  Hers was made in Turkey and a date code which started the same as the pink one, including a 13 (which is from when I think this bag is from).

Enough things have lined up that I went with Buy it Now and will further evaluate when I get it.

Thanks again for helping me be thorough in my research!  I'll definitely follow up with how it turns out.


----------



## Aicela

Any other feedback on My tote?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Aicela said:


> Any other feedback on My tote?


Hold on a few minutes. I am checking a couple other things and will get right back to you. Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

CharmedGirl said:


> Checked out some Youtube reviews and one gal got one from a department store and happened to have a really detailed review.  Hers was made in Turkey and a date code which started the same as the pink one, including a 13 (which is from when I think this bag is from).
> 
> Enough things have lined up that I went with Buy it Now and will further evaluate when I get it.
> 
> Thanks again for helping me be thorough in my research!  I'll definitely follow up with how it turns out.


Yes, I am glad you did because for that price, it won't last long. 374.00 is a STEAL for a Miranda bag! Congratulations! It really does look good. I was in shock over that price! lol! That is what had me scratching my head! What a deal! Please do post some pics when you get it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Aicela said:


> Any other feedback on My tote?


YES! It is authentic! Had to do a bit more research on it because the only one I am familiar with is the Jet Set Travel *Jeweled* MD bag. Yours didn't have the jewels on it so I had to look it up and I found them and yes, yours is totally authentic! Your BF did good!


----------



## Aicela

Awesome!! I am so glad! I would hate to break the news to him that it was fake *phew* I mean everything seemed genuine but you can't really be too sure with all that's out there. Thanks for doing an amazing job. This forum is really informative and such a great place! Thanks again!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Aicela said:


> Awesome!! I am so glad! I would hate to break the news to him that it was fake *phew* I mean everything seemed genuine but you can't really be too sure with all that's out there. Thanks for doing an amazing job. This forum is really informative and such a great place! Thanks again!


You're welcome! Yes, this forum is a great place to get so much information. We all help each other and I have learned so much here. Enjoy your new bag and Happy New Year!


----------



## aagh

http://m.ebay.com/itm/291333800666

Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me if this wallet that I purchased is authentic? The seller doesn't know as it was a gift. Thanks


----------



## acm1134

aagh said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/291333800666
> 
> Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me if this wallet that I purchased is authentic? The seller doesn't know as it was a gift. Thanks


Not authentic


----------



## aagh

Really!! Oh thank you so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

aagh said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/291333800666
> 
> Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me if this wallet that I purchased is authentic? The seller doesn't know as it was a gift. Thanks


I agree with ACM, totally fake and the seller has a hideous fake bag listed right now too, that I just reported! Sorry, you bought a fake. Ask the seller to refund and cancel the transaction. Did she ship it yet??  Suggestion; try to avoid buying from sellers with a low or no feedback history of selling designer bags. They are too inexperienced. BE CAREFUL on eBay right now. I had to report over 20 fakes listed just last night,  that apparently were Christmas gifts! The site is just loaded with fakes right now! 
  Always look at the sellers feedback and selling history when buying designer goods that are highly counterfeited. Just do a return and make sure you leave feedback so others know they are selling fakes and please do it right away so no one buys that bag she has listed right now! I just reported it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

OMG! Someone just paid 95.00 for it! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-M...9yEfUgad%2BSeFGlb%2Fs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> Not authentic


Did you check her other listings?? I looked at her completed sales and she has sold seven fakes already! Christmas gifts my #@!!  She is buying counterfeits off of a fakes website and selling them on ebay! I am going to report every one of them! I see a lot of sellers doing this and it is getting out of hand. eBay needs to get on the ball and stop this somehow!


----------



## aagh

OH NO!! I left negative feedback and it's such a shame that she thinks she can continue scamming people who don't know or have the right resources to find out. I sent her a message as well but honestly if she continues to get away with it she will continue to do it. I'm glad I have this forum to help me and I appreciate what you guys do to help others like me out. Thanks so much again.


----------



## aagh

She immediately refunded my money once I told her I'm going to get eBay involved and yes Im looking at that too! IM annoyed at myself for almost falling for her scam. I feel bad for those who did purchase fakes from her and think it's real! So sad but I'll be more aware now before buying. I can't thank you guys enough


----------



## CinthiaZ

So glad you got your money back and left appropriate feedback. Did you report the item for being counterfeit? It would be good to take this a step further, because that seller lied to you! She did not get that as a Christmas gift pretending she doesn't know. She has been buying off fakes websites and listing them on eBay since way before Christmas and she needs to be stopped. Even though she gave you your money back, I would still start a not as described case if possible or go the report link on the listing page itself and report it for counterfeit. These kind of sellers ruin it for honest sellers on eBay because it turns buyers off and away from the site.  Good thinking coming here. I am going to find that fakes website that so many are buying from, and report it to Michael Kors themselves. Hopefully their attorneys can take down the site because that is the root of the problem.
Glad you got your money back and Happy New Year to you.


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with ACM, totally fake and the seller has a hideous fake bag listed right now too, that I just reported! Sorry, you bought a fake. Ask the seller to refund and cancel the transaction. Did she ship it yet??  Suggestion; try to avoid buying from sellers with a low or no feedback history of selling designer bags. They are too inexperienced. BE CAREFUL on eBay right now. I had to report over 20 fakes listed just last night,  that apparently were Christmas gifts! The site is just loaded with fakes right now!
> Always look at the sellers feedback and selling history when buying designer goods that are highly counterfeited. Just do a return and make sure you leave feedback so others know they are selling fakes and please do it right away so no one buys that bag she has listed right now! I just reported it.





CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! Someone just paid 95.00 for it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-M...9yEfUgad%2BSeFGlb%2Fs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Good to know we can still report the fakes she has listed and has sold even after the listing has ended.  All of that seller's MK bags are fake!


----------



## terite

This is my first post here - these are the ONLY photos that I have - can  you tell me if you think it screams fake? I think that the off center  stamp looks bad, etc. Thank you.


----------



## terite

Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

terite said:


> Thank you


Sorry, you are correct.Not authentic.  That was easy to spot because of the coloring of the paperwork is incorrect. Didn't even have to enlarge the pics to spot that one. MK care cards will always be in a tan color and never bright orange like that. Also, the lining is wrong. Yes, the label is off center and look at that charm connection! Wide open hook? Everything about that bag is fake. Look how the signature MKs don't line up on the seams. That is really bad and screams fake quite loudly, I'm afraid. Hope you can get a refund. Did you buy it on eBay or one of those fake websites? If you bought it on eBay, start a refund immediately. Good Luck


----------



## terite

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, you are correct.Not authentic.  That was easy to spot because of the coloring of the paperwork is incorrect. Didn't even have to enlarge the pics to spot that one. MK care cards will always be in a tan color and never bright orange like that. Also, the lining is wrong. Yes, the label is off center and look at that charm connection! Wide open hook? Everything about that bag is fake. Look how the signature MKs don't line up on the seams. That is really bad and screams fake quite loudly, I'm afraid. Hope you can get a refund. Did you buy it on eBay or one of those fake websites? If you bought it on eBay, start a refund immediately. Good Luck



Thank you very much - and thanks for your quick response.

I am on a little facebook site, and I spotted this bag - I thought it was fake. You have helped me out!


t


----------



## CinthiaZ

terite said:


> Thank you very much - and thanks for your quick response.
> 
> I am on a little facebook site, and I spotted this bag - I thought it was fake. You have helped me out!
> 
> 
> t


Good! I'm glad you didn't buy it. Facebook?  How is their money back guarantee plan??


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Good to know we can still report the fakes she has listed and has sold even after the listing has ended.  All of that seller's MK bags are fake!


Jojo,  Have you ever seen this lining before?? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-by-...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2348169f41


----------



## terite

CinthiaZ said:


> Good! I'm glad you didn't buy it. Facebook?  How is their money back guarantee plan??




Well, it is a little town bidding wars site, and we have a NO FAKES policy. 

I work on the Authenticate this Burberry thread - so I thought I would ask you!

And sadly - this person bought it on a site last year and now tried to resell it. And has realized that she was tricked. 
t


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Jojo,  Have you ever seen this lining before??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-by-...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2348169f41



Nope, that's a first! It looks like a gucci wannabe. And the price?


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Nope, that's a first! It looks like a gucci wannabe. And the price?


Had a feeling. I never saw that one either.  Guess we know what to do.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Nope, that's a first! It looks like a gucci wannabe. And the price?


Jojo,  Does this look right to you?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Purse-/171614519776?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f505c1e0


----------



## jsizemore9

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with ACM, totally fake and the seller has a hideous fake bag listed right now too, that I just reported! Sorry, you bought a fake. Ask the seller to refund and cancel the transaction. Did she ship it yet??  Suggestion; try to avoid buying from sellers with a low or no feedback history of selling designer bags. They are too inexperienced. BE CAREFUL on eBay right now. I had to report over 20 fakes listed just last night,  that apparently were Christmas gifts! The site is just loaded with fakes right now!
> Always look at the sellers feedback and selling history when buying designer goods that are highly counterfeited. Just do a return and make sure you leave feedback so others know they are selling fakes and please do it right away so no one buys that bag she has listed right now! I just reported it.


Is there anyone who could help me?
Hi, I read about how helpful and knowledgeable this site can be for people trying to find out if a bag they've purchased is 100% authentic! I am in need of this knowledge! I just purchased a Micheal by Micheal Kors Large Bennet Hobo Bag in Black Leather for 200 plus. Everything about it seems to be real and was sold on Tradsey which claims to only sell authentic items. However, it was so expensive I am freaking out because I only have 3 days to return if I suspect it is a fake/don't want. 
Please could someone out there help me?
Here is the info I received;
Description:
MICHAEL Michael Kors' roomy Bennett hobo is ready for whatever your day (or closet) throws at it. Sized for work or weekend, this leather bag is equally chic with a femme blouse or breezy tee. Pebble leather with whipstitched trim and golden hardware. Flat shoulder strap; 6 1/2" drop. Two tassels and logo medallion hang from side. Open top with magnetic snap-button center. Inside, one zip pocket, one cell phone pocket, and three open pockets; logo jacquard lining. 100% Authentic Michael by Michael Kors. Comes with original tags. Style number: 38S3YBTL3L . Style Name: BENNET BLACK LG SHLDR LEATHER . UPC: 887042369179 . MSRP: $348 .

Condition - New with tags
Note:This item has original tags and shows no visible signs of wear.

Details
Returns
Item #:1575025
Type:Hobos
Brand:MICHAEL by MICHAEL KORS
Color:BLACK
Fabric:Leather
Style/Collection Name:MICHAEL by MICHAEL KORS BENNET Large Shoulder Leather Black 38S3YBTL3L
Style Tags:BRAND NEW BLACK LEATHER GOLD HARDWARE MICHAEL KORS CHARM with TAGS
Measurements:14 x 12 x 4

Pictures:tradesy.com/bags/michael-by-michael-kors-brand-new-leather-hobo-bag-black-1575025/

what do you all think????????


----------



## jsizemore9

redheadedbeauty said:


> *Please post all authenticity questions here.*


Is there anyone who could help me?
Hi, I read about how helpful and knowledgeable this site can be for people trying to find out if a bag they've purchased is 100% authentic! I am in need of this knowledge! I just purchased a Micheal by Micheal Kors Large Bennet Hobo Bag in Black Leather for 200 plus. Everything about it seems to be real and was sold on Tradsey which claims to only sell authentic items. However, it was so expensive I am freaking out because I only have 3 days to return if I suspect it is a fake/don't want. 
Please could someone out there help me?
Here is the info I received;
Description:
MICHAEL Michael Kors' roomy Bennett hobo is ready for whatever your day (or closet) throws at it. Sized for work or weekend, this leather bag is equally chic with a femme blouse or breezy tee. Pebble leather with whipstitched trim and golden hardware. Flat shoulder strap; 6 1/2" drop. Two tassels and logo medallion hang from side. Open top with magnetic snap-button center. Inside, one zip pocket, one cell phone pocket, and three open pockets; logo jacquard lining. 100% Authentic Michael by Michael Kors. Comes with original tags. Style number: 38S3YBTL3L . Style Name: BENNET BLACK LG SHLDR LEATHER . UPC: 887042369179 . MSRP: $348 .

Condition - New with tags
Note:This item has original tags and shows no visible signs of wear.

Details
Returns
Item #:1575025
Type:Hobos
Brand:MICHAEL by MICHAEL KORS
Color:BLACK
Fabric:Leather
Style/Collection Name:MICHAEL by MICHAEL KORS BENNET Large Shoulder Leather Black 38S3YBTL3L
Style Tags:BRAND NEW BLACK LEATHER GOLD HARDWARE MICHAEL KORS CHARM with TAGS
Measurements:14 x 12 x 4

Pictures:tradesy.com/bags/michael-by-michael-kors-brand-new-leather-hobo-bag-black-1575025/

what do you all think????????


----------



## jsizemore9

redheadedbeauty said:


> *Please post all authenticity questions here.*


Is there anyone who could help me? I apologize because I am brand new here and read about how helpful/awesome this site is on e-bay - my apologies because I posted this message already but am trying again to see if anyone has a response. I am so hoping it's authentic, but after reading some of the authenticate this Michael Kors replies below I am feeling amazed how how many people are selling fakes  I really had no idea people could duplicate purses like this - mind you, this is my FIRST ever expensive purse purchase so I CLEARLY am not knowledgeable about designers in the first place. THANK YOU, YOU INTELLIGENT PURSE GENIUS' - I AM VERY APPRECIATIVE AND RESPECTFUL OF YOUR PURSE POWERS - LOL ))))))
Hi, I read about how helpful and knowledgeable this site can be for people trying to find out if a bag they've purchased is 100% authentic! I am in need of this knowledge! I just purchased a Micheal by Micheal Kors Large Bennet Hobo Bag in Black Leather for 200 plus. Everything about it seems to be real and was sold on Tradsey which claims to only sell authentic items. However, it was so expensive I am freaking out because I only have 3 days to return if I suspect it is a fake/don't want. 
Please could someone out there help me?
Here is the info I received;
Description:
MICHAEL Michael Kors' roomy Bennett hobo is ready for whatever your day (or closet) throws at it. Sized for work or weekend, this leather bag is equally chic with a femme blouse or breezy tee. Pebble leather with whipstitched trim and golden hardware. Flat shoulder strap; 6 1/2" drop. Two tassels and logo medallion hang from side. Open top with magnetic snap-button center. Inside, one zip pocket, one cell phone pocket, and three open pockets; logo jacquard lining. 100% Authentic Michael by Michael Kors. Comes with original tags. Style number: 38S3YBTL3L . Style Name: BENNET BLACK LG SHLDR LEATHER . UPC: 887042369179 . MSRP: $348 .

Condition - New with tags
Note:This item has original tags and shows no visible signs of wear.

Details
Returns
Item #:1575025
Type:Hobos
Brand:MICHAEL by MICHAEL KORS
Color:BLACK
Fabric:Leather
Style/Collection Name:MICHAEL by MICHAEL KORS BENNET Large Shoulder Leather Black 38S3YBTL3L
Style Tags:BRAND NEW BLACK LEATHER GOLD HARDWARE MICHAEL KORS CHARM with TAGS
Measurements:14 x 12 x 4

Pictures:
tradesy.com/bags/michael-by-michael-kors-brand-new-leather-hobo-bag-black-1575025/

what do you all think????????


----------



## CinthiaZ

error


----------



## CinthiaZ

error


----------



## CinthiaZ

jsizemore9 said:


> Is there anyone who could help me?
> Hi, I read about how helpful and knowledgeable this site can be for people trying to find out if a bag they've purchased is 100% authentic! I am in need of this knowledge! I just purchased a Micheal by Micheal Kors Large Bennet Hobo Bag in Black Leather for 200 plus. Everything about it seems to be real and was sold on Tradsey which claims to only sell authentic items. However, it was so expensive I am freaking out because I only have 3 days to return if I suspect it is a fake/don't want.
> Please could someone out there help me?
> Here is the info I received;
> Description:
> MICHAEL Michael Kors' roomy Bennett hobo is ready for whatever your day (or closet) throws at it. Sized for work or weekend, this leather bag is equally chic with a femme blouse or breezy tee. Pebble leather with whipstitched trim and golden hardware. Flat shoulder strap; 6 1/2" drop. Two tassels and logo medallion hang from side. Open top with magnetic snap-button center. Inside, one zip pocket, one cell phone pocket, and three open pockets; logo jacquard lining. 100% Authentic Michael by Michael Kors. Comes with original tags. Style number: 38S3YBTL3L . Style Name: BENNET BLACK LG SHLDR LEATHER . UPC: 887042369179 . MSRP: $348 .
> 
> Condition - New with tags
> Note:This item has original tags and shows no visible signs of wear.
> 
> Details
> Returns
> Item #:1575025
> Type:Hobos
> Brand:MICHAEL by MICHAEL KORS
> Color:BLACK
> Fabric:Leather
> Style/Collection Name:MICHAEL by MICHAEL KORS BENNET Large Shoulder Leather Black 38S3YBTL3L
> Style Tags:BRAND NEW BLACK LEATHER GOLD HARDWARE MICHAEL KORS CHARM with TAGS
> Measurements:14 x 12 x 4
> 
> Pictures:tradesy.com/bags/michael-by-michael-kors-brand-new-leather-hobo-bag-black-1575025/
> 
> what do you all think????????


It looks good from what I can see. If a bag is fake, you can always send it back, and the 3 day return is from the time it arrives, not the time you order it. If you take some pics and post them here the day you get it, we can tell you more. We need to see what is posted in my signature below. It is hard to tell from those pics because they are very small. As long as it is post marked 3 days AFTER YOU RECEIVE it, you are within the return policy limits. So no worries, A. it looks good, and B. you have plenty of time from the day it ARRIVES. and last but not least, post required pics the day you get it. Thank you.


----------



## Hello10jay

http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/J...Uploads/image_zps4272ff65.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


Got this bag from Amazon and I just want to make sure it's authentic


----------



## jsizemore9

CinthiaZ said:


> It looks good from what I can see. If a bag is fake, you can always send it back, and the 3 day return is from the time it arrives, not the time you order it. If you take some pics and post them here the day you get it, we can tell you more. We need to see what is posted in my signature below. It is hard to tell from those pics because they are very small. As long as it is post marked 3 days AFTER YOU RECEIVE it, you are within the return policy limits. So no worries, A. it looks good, and B. you have plenty of time from the day it ARRIVES. and last but not least, post required pics the day you get it. Thank you.


THANK YOU THANK YOU!! Truly - for the help - when I receive it (Friday I think) I will re-post, adding all the items you list above! Also - you've made me feel much better already! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Mosshaven

Concerned about a possible knockoff.


----------



## Hello10jay

http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/JOCELYNALONZO6/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4272ff65.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


Can someone help me authenticate this purse please.


----------



## mandarpandar

Can you guys tell me about this? I requested more pics

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121532439442?nav=SEARCH


----------



## wndmom

error


----------



## CinthiaZ

Mosshaven said:


> Concerned about a possible knockoff.


Check the list of pics needed to authenticate a bag in my signature. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mandarpandar said:


> Can you guys tell me about this? I requested more pics
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121532439442?nav=SEARCH
> 
> View attachment 2848781


Totally fake!! What was your first clue? The NEW WITH TAGS for 69.00?? Geez! Plus the fact she has TEN more available of the same bag for only 29.00??  I have reported her listing. Please do the same. She has ten more fakes. The AUTHENTIC Michael Kors Jet Set tote does not sell NEW WITH TAGS for 69 or 29 dollars! Plus she only has TWO feedback score and not enough pics. Don't ever buy from a low feedback seller that has no history of selling authentic bags, and no pics to verify authenticity, but I can tell you right now, that NO ONE would sell a brand new Michael Kors Jet Set for that price unless it was totally fake, and how is it she has TEN more?? Here's how, she bought them off of a fakes website and is trying to dump them on ebay. She has probably already been reported and opened up a new account. This is a REALLY BAD seller! Stay away!! I don't need any more pics. Her selling history, price and availability says it all! And those are not even her own photos! They are stolen from a website.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello10jay said:


> http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/JOCELYNALONZO6/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4272ff65.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this purse please.


Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello10jay said:


> http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/J...Uploads/image_zps4272ff65.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> 
> Got this bag from Amazon and I just want to make sure it's authentic


Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

wndmom said:


> error


lol!  At least I had an authenticity evaluation. What do you think?? Authentic?


----------



## enno0287

hello experts,
just a quick question but very important to me, I was told that all the authentic medium selma has lining that cant be pulled. Is this true? coz I have a medium grommet selma in black which lining can be pulled and I bought it from a reputable seller that I know only sells authentic.
Please, please, please..any answers or advice are really appreciated.
thank you


----------



## kymmy

Hello, Ladies!

Newbie here, so I hope I'm doing this right.
I just bought this Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler on ebay.

Honestly, it didn't occur to me right away that people counterfeit Michael Kors bags. So I went ahead and bought it for over $200.00, before doing my research.
After doing some reading, I learned that there are fake MKs out there, and the date code doesn't look like this in the very last picture on authentic MKs.
I wonder if this opaque white plastic tag is for the item number, and it's covering the real date code?

The seller has good ratings, and from the detailed pictures the seller posted, I feel that s/he is selling an authentic bag. But I'm just worried and curious. 

Could you ladies out there help me? I appreciate it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...BwA141LvEuQhTm%2FwztI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## CinthiaZ

enno0287 said:


> hello experts,
> just a quick question but very important to me, I was told that all the authentic medium selma has lining that can&#8217;t be pulled. Is this true? coz I have a medium grommet selma in black which lining can be pulled and I bought it from a reputable seller that I know only sells authentic.
> Please, please, please..any answers or advice are really appreciated.
> thank you


No, that is not true.It is mostly true on the larger Selmas and that can depend on the year and country the bag was made in. Please send the photos requested below in my signature so we can evaluate the bag to eliminate any doubt or the link to the listing, . Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

kymmy said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> Newbie here, so I hope I'm doing this right.
> I just bought this Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler on ebay.
> 
> Honestly, it didn't occur to me right away that people counterfeit Michael Kors bags. So I went ahead and bought it for over $200.00, before doing my research.
> After doing some reading, I learned that there are fake MKs out there, and the date code doesn't look like this in the very last picture on authentic MKs.
> I wonder if this opaque white plastic tag is for the item number, and it's covering the real date code?
> 
> The seller has good ratings, and from the detailed pictures the seller posted, I feel that s/he is selling an authentic bag. But I'm just worried and curious.
> 
> Could you ladies out there help me? I appreciate it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...BwA141LvEuQhTm%2FwztI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


The bag you bought is authentic. The made in country tab with date code is behind that white tab/ serial #,  in the pics. You will see it when you get the bag. Michael Kors is highly counterfeited, especially the Hamiltons because they are so popular. Be careful becaues the site is loaded right now, with fake 'Christmas gifts'.


----------



## CharmedGirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Made in Turkey?
> 
> Wow! I looked it up and apparently they DO make Mirandas in Turkey! God, I love this forum. never stop learning! That is looking better every minute. But wait for others, cuz I'm way off on this one! lol! I can't believe that price! What a deal you will be getting for less than 400.00!!  Hope Jojo or ACM can give you a go ahead based on the other pics. WOW! Made in Turkey. I wonder what other countries i don't know about?
> 
> All I am familiar with is China, Indonesia, Vietnam, Italy and now Turkey. Are they any others??


First, thanks again for all your help CinthiaZ, ACM1134, and Jojon21.  

I got the bag today and it looks pretty good.  While in the choose the bag size she chose large, the description didn't say so.  I was a bit surprised to pull it out of the box and see the size.  It smells good, leather is nice and supple and the color is pretty.  The seller was only so-so responsive, but got the bag out quickly (even with the holiday).  I did ask about the shop worn areas and there are two places where the dye seems a bit off- maybe a storage issue?  What pictures would you like?


----------



## CinthiaZ

CharmedGirl said:


> First, thanks again for all your help CinthiaZ, ACM1134, and Jojon21.
> 
> I got the bag today and it looks pretty good.  While in the choose the bag size she chose large, the description didn't say so.  I was a bit surprised to pull it out of the box and see the size.  It smells good, leather is nice and supple and the color is pretty.  The seller was only so-so responsive, but got the bag out quickly (even with the holiday).  I did ask about the shop worn areas and there are two places where the dye seems a bit off- maybe a storage issue?  What pictures would you like?


Hi,  Please see my signature for requested pics. Thank you


----------



## CharmedGirl

Ok, lots of pictures coming   Let me know if you'd like any others/ closeups.  The tag was hard to photograph.  The front says "Michael Kors/ Made in Turkey" The back "IZMK-1303T"


----------



## CinthiaZ

CharmedGirl said:


> Ok, lots of pictures coming   Let me know if you'd like any others/ closeups.  The tag was hard to photograph.  The front says "Michael Kors/ Made in Turkey" The back "IZMK-1303T"


Totally authentic and gorgeous! What a STEAL!!  Funny thing is later on I found that in my ebay watch list! lol! I had emailed the seller for the same pics, and you beat me to it! lol! Good job!


----------



## CharmedGirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Totally authentic and gorgeous! What a STEAL!!  Funny thing is later on I found that in my ebay watch list! lol! I had emailed the seller for the same pics, and you beat me to it! lol! Good job!


Thanks!  I'm pretty excited.  As I said, a bit surprised by the larger size, but I guess it will be easier to get on/off shoulder and with the leather being so supple, it doesn't overwhelm.  It's pretty slouchy!

Thanks again!


----------



## CinthiaZ

mandarpandar said:


> Can you guys tell me about this? I requested more pics
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121532439442?nav=SEARCH
> 
> View attachment 2848781


Wow! ebay took them down after we reported them and she relisted again under a different user ID trying to pass them off as authentic! This is a crook of the worse kind! Has no regard for buyers, ebay rules or even the law! It is against the law to sell fakes! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Travel-Saffiano-Leather-Small-Tote-Black-/161544558060?


----------



## CinthiaZ

CharmedGirl said:


> Thanks!  I'm pretty excited.  As I said, a bit surprised by the larger size, but I guess it will be easier to get on/off shoulder and with the leather being so supple, it doesn't overwhelm.  It's pretty slouchy!
> 
> Thanks again!


You really got a heck of deal there. Don't you LOVE good buys like that? You are lucky because that was almost mine! lol!


----------



## CharmedGirl

cinthiaz said:


> you really got a heck of deal there. Don't you love good buys like that? You are lucky because that was almost mine! Lol!


lol!


----------



## pursegirl1233

Can someone tell me if this is authentic or not? I did a lot of research and it seems authentic but I don't know. Please help me out!


----------



## pursegirl1233

pursegirl1233 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is authentic or not? I did a lot of research and it seems authentic but I don't know. Please help me out!


really need to know ASAP! thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

pursegirl1233 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is authentic or not? I did a lot of research and it seems authentic but I don't know. Please help me out!


Please read my signature in blue print below, to see what pics we need. We can not tell from just the exterior. Thank you.


----------



## pursegirl1233

CinthiaZ said:


> Please read my signature in blue print below, to see what pics we need. We can not just tell from the exterior. Thank you.


i have already purchased the bag and the seller has boxed it up and will be shipping  I was dumb not to post here in the first place. That is all the photos that I have. She says she threw the tags away so no paper work. There is one picture of the interior but the pics r not good quality.


----------



## CinthiaZ

pursegirl1233 said:


> i have already purchased the bag and the seller has boxed it up and will be shipping  I was dumb not to post here in the first place. That is all the photos that I have. She says she threw the tags away so no paper work. There is one picture of the interior but the pics r not good quality.


Ok well, don't panic. When you get the bag, send us the needed pics right away. If it's not authentic you can always send it back. Did you buy it on ebay?


----------



## pursegirl1233

Yes I will post pics right away when I receive. I bought it on poshmark but it was a trade. I can't really tell if its authentic or not because of the horrible picture quality but she can't do any better. I watched a ton of videos and read a bunch of post trying to authenticate it but I just can't because of the picture quality and I didn't want to ask for more pics because she was getting offended because she says its authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

pursegirl1233 said:


> i have already purchased the bag and the seller has boxed it up and will be shipping  I was dumb not to post here in the first place. That is all the photos that I have. She says she threw the tags away so no paper work. There is one picture of the interior but the pics r not good quality.


We need mostly to see the label and lining around the label and the date code tag which you should find on the left side of the lining sewn on the seam. The lining will come out so you can get the pic. It looks ok so far but I can't see enough, like the Michael kors stamp on the key pouch and I can't see the engraving that should be on the feet, so try to get me some clearer photos when you get the bag, please. TY


----------



## pursegirl1233

CinthiaZ said:


> We need mostly to see the label and lining around the label and the date code tag which you should find on the left side of the lining sewn on the seam. The lining will come out so you can get the pic. It looks ok so far but I can't see enough, like the Michael kors stamp on the key pouch and I can't see the engraving that should be on the feet, so try to get me some clearer photos when you get the bag, please. TY


yep! thats exactly what i thought too. hopefully she's not a scammer because i'm shipping her my bag too! 
will update with pics when i get the bag, should be getting it on tues-wed. do i upload the pics in reply to this comment or start a new post?


----------



## CinthiaZ

pursegirl1233 said:


> yep! thats exactly what i thought too. hopefully she's not a scammer because i'm shipping her my bag too!
> will update with pics when i get the bag, should be getting it on tues-wed. do i upload the pics in reply to this comment or start a new post?


You can start a new post is fine.Can you send me a link to the listing? We are very good at checking out sellers to look at their past and present listings. which can give us quite a few clues.


----------



## pursegirl1233

CinthiaZ said:


> You can start a new post is fine.Can you send me a link to the listing? We are very good at checking out sellers to look at their past and present listings. which can give us quite a few clues.


she is a new seller not only to poshmark but online selling/second hand selling in general. i'm her first "customer" she literally has maybe 6 post on her poshmark. i'm not sure how to link you as it is an app.


----------



## CinthiaZ

pursegirl1233 said:


> she is a new seller not only to poshmark but online selling/second hand selling in general. i'm her first "customer" she literally has maybe 6 post on her poshmark. i'm not sure how to link you as it is an app.


OK, well good luck with that, just like ebay I see many fakes on poshmark as well. At least poshmark does have a guarantee, so you will be ok there. New sellers are notorious however because most often they don't know a genuine from a fake. Often it is innocent. Many don't even know these are counterfeited and the Hamilton, Fulton and the jet Set tote are the three most highly counterfeited from what I have seen to date. Did you ask her where she got it?


----------



## pursegirl1233

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, well good luck with that, just like ebay I see many fakes on poshmark as well. At least poshmark does have a guarantee, so you will be ok there. New sellers are notorious however because most often they don't know a genuine from a fake. Often it is innocent. Many don't even know these are counterfeited and the Hamilton, Fulton and the jet Set tote are the three most highly counterfeited from what I have seen to date. Did you ask her where she got it?


yeah i know  that's why i'm highly concerned. she says she got it from her aunt for christmas. at first when she took photos, she didn't show the chain on the strap and it looked like all leather so i called off the trade and she says she spoke to her aunt and that it was a replacement strap...then she took new photos and there was a chain (so i of course wanted it again) and she says she checked it again which is pretty suspicious if you ask me. but i don't think she really knows about designer bags much. i'm not sure.


----------



## acm1134

pursegirl1233 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is authentic or not? I did a lot of research and it seems authentic but I don't know. Please help me out!


I am going to say not authentic


----------



## pursegirl1233

could you let me know why? what points it out that it's not authentic. should i just cancel the trade? she's shipping out today.


----------



## pursegirl1233

acm1134 said:


> I am going to say not authentic


could you let me know why? what points it out that it's not authentic. should i just cancel the trade? she's shipping out today.


----------



## acm1134

pursegirl1233 said:


> could you let me know why? what points it out that it's not authentic. should i just cancel the trade? she's shipping out today.


Yes cancel the trade. the shape of the bag does not add up and the material of the bag you can tell is shiny. Also the lining of the bag is not correct. This is a good replica (looks better then most knock off hamiltons) but its not authentic


----------



## acm1134

pursegirl1233 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is authentic or not? I did a lot of research and it seems authentic but I don't know. Please help me out!


the overall hardware/handle placement is wrong and there are many small details that show me its not authentic


----------



## pursegirl1233

acm1134 said:


> Yes cancel the trade. the shape of the bag does not add up and the material of the bag you can tell is shiny. Also the lining of the bag is not correct. This is a good replica (looks better then most knock off hamiltons) but its not authentic


she says she has the card to prove it's authentic. i will upload once she sends them to me.


----------



## CinthiaZ

pursegirl1233 said:


> yeah i know  that's why i'm highly concerned. she says she got it from her aunt for christmas. at first when she took photos, she didn't show the chain on the strap and it looked like all leather so i called off the trade and she says she spoke to her aunt and that it was a replacement strap...then she took new photos and there was a chain (so i of course wanted it again) and she says she checked it again which is pretty suspicious if you ask me. but i don't think she really knows about designer bags much. i'm not sure.


That doesn't sound right because the chain strap is not detachable, so it can't really be a replacement strap. Now after hearing that, it is not looking good. I am not concerned about any shine on the leather , that could just be lighting and flash, etc.  I agree the lining is too shiny, but I am wondering about the qualilty of the pics?  Please do send more when you get it, but that strap situation doesn't sound good at all! No worries, like I said earlier, Poshmark does have a guarantee, so you can still send it back. You said she shipped it already, right?


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> the overall hardware/handle placement is wrong and there are many small details that show me its not authentic


I said the same thing about not seeing the details, like the engraving on the key pouch or the on the feet, but those really are lousy photos. Now after hearing about a replacement strap, that is all wrong because the chain strap doesn't come off. Not looking good. It was 3am when I was on here and I was half asleep. Now that I am awake, whoa! Did you see there are two different straps? Looks like two different bags!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I just looked at the pics again and it looks two different bags! One is blue and one is gray. One has an all  leather  strap and the other one has a chain strap! This is not looking good at all. Did she ship it yet?


----------



## jojon21

pursegirl1233 said:


> Yes I will post pics right away when I receive. I bought it on poshmark but it was a trade. I can't really tell if its authentic or not because of the horrible picture quality but she can't do any better. I watched a ton of videos and read a bunch of post trying to authenticate it but I just can't because of the picture quality and I didn't want to ask for more pics because she was getting offended because she says its authentic.



I agree with acm & Cinthia, not authentic! Care cards are also faked. Hope you can cancel this transaction before she ships, good luck!


----------



## iheart_purses

Help report this site http://official.socoolbags.org/Selma-c-38.html


sooo fake


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> Help report this site http://official.socoolbags.org/Selma-c-38.html
> 
> 
> sooo fake


I am pretty sure I reported that one several times. There are several more last time I looked. Is scary!  I report them to Michael Kors. Who do you report to since MK is not on the VERO program? They better get on it, because the fakes are getting out of hand. I did report it again. Thank you, I am happy to help!


----------



## pursegirl1233

CinthiaZ said:


> That doesn't sound right because the chain strap is not detachable, so it can't really be a replacement strap. Now after hearing that, it is not looking good. I am not concerned about any shine on the leather , that could just be lighting and flash, etc.  I agree the lining is too shiny, but I am wondering about the qualilty of the pics?  Please do send more when you get it, but that strap situation doesn't sound good at all! No worries, like I said earlier, Poshmark does have a guarantee, so you can still send it back. You said she shipped it already, right?


the strap is actually not detachable but it was just very suspicious because she was all over the place with her information. i have canceled the trade because it's too big of a risk and she told me she couldn't find the plastic tab that contains the model number, where it was made and the date it was made and that is automatically raising red flags.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Is this MK authentic or counterfeit? http://www.ebay.com/itm/261719857174


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

To whom shouldI report this?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pursegirl1233 said:


> she is a new seller not only to poshmark but online selling/second hand selling in general. i'm her first "customer" she literally has maybe 6 post on her poshmark. i'm not sure how to link you as it is an app.


What is her name?


----------



## CinthiaZ

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Is this MK authentic or counterfeit? http://www.ebay.com/itm/261719857174


It appears authentic based on the stitching between the pockets and the label, but more pics would help. I would be leary of purchasing from a low  7 FB seller. Half the time they either don't ship , or are selling fakes. Definitely get more pics of the lining and made in country tab.


----------



## CinthiaZ

dawnsfinallywed said:


> To whom shouldI report this?


What are you wanting to report? That website?


----------



## CinthiaZ

pursegirl1233 said:


> the strap is actually not detachable but it was just very suspicious because she was all over the place with her information. i have canceled the trade because it's too big of a risk and she told me she couldn't find the plastic tab that contains the model number, where it was made and the date it was made and that is automatically raising red flags.


Good!  This IS very confusing. Too much baloney! First the strap was replaced, but not the chain strap??  Okey dokey.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CinthiaZ said:


> What are you wanting to report? That website?



Yes


----------



## ley2

Anyone bought from this seller before? Is it authentic?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271709861930?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Sueshi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f3b0df4f


----------



## pursegirl1233

CinthiaZ said:


> I just looked at the pics again and it looks two different bags! One is blue and one is gray. One has an all  leather  strap and the other one has a chain strap! This is not looking good at all. Did she ship it yet?


i canceled the trade. it was all too shady. first i asked her if she had the care card she said nope. then i called the trade off and she says she has authentic card. MK doesn't have that only tags and care card. and she couldn't find the plastic tab that says the place it was made and the date.


----------



## jojon21

ley2 said:


> Anyone bought from this seller before? Is it authentic?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271709861930?nav=SEARCH



Even though the picture of the lining isn't the best, this bag is authentic and this seller does sell authentic bags. I have purchased from them before and all was good!


----------



## jojon21

Sueshi said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f3b0df4f



Authentic! I have purchased several MK bags from this seller, no worries with them!


----------



## sierraneo

Hi everyone. Sorry for asking too much on my first post. Really doubt the authenticity of this bag. These are the only photos I have. Thank you.

http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/sierraneo/library/Michael Kors


----------



## honeyjojo

Hello Lovely Ladies of the Michael Kors section,

First time posting on the MK site as I nabbed what I hope to be an authentic MK bag in a shop yesterday. The price was cheap and whilst I have checked it over I cannot be 100% certain so would like to ask if someone could look over my pictures and just let me know. Also if anyone knows the name of it and how to read date/serial tag, what the letter stands for and is it month then year or year and month?
If anyone requires extra pictures please just ask.

Thank you so much in advance and hopefully I will have a MK bag to add to my collection


----------



## chasy093

Hi Ladies, is this auth?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271720151954?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jojon21

sierraneo said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry for asking too much on my first post. Really doubt the authenticity of this bag. These are the only photos I have. Thank you.
> 
> http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/sierraneo/library/Michael Kors



More photos especially of the lining, tag etc. would be more helpful. In zooming in, it looks like the stitching on the handles is white? If so, this is not an authentic bag.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Hi everyone.. 
This is my first Michael Kors item and I'm a bit unsure about the authenticity. Bought it from an auction and so far I feel like it's not fake. But I just want to make sure since I have no clue about MK brand at all..

The item is MK Tech Continental Signature Wristlet in Vanilla
You can find the photos of the item here -- > http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/bebenyabubu/slideshow/MK Continental Wristlet

There is a date code hiding inside one of it's pocket and I tried my best to get a picture of it. But it's so hard I only managed to get a little of it. But it says "Made in China" " E 1403 and in the back of it there's a code 32S3MELE1L which kinda raise my alarm since when I google it. it shows different kind of material of the model.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Fit_for_bags said:


> Hi everyone..
> This is my first Michael Kors item and I'm a bit unsure about the authenticity. Bought it from an auction and so far I feel like it's not fake. But I just want to make sure since I have no clue about MK brand at all..
> 
> The item is MK Tech Continental Signature Wristlet in Vanilla
> You can find the photos of the item here -- > http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/bebenyabubu/slideshow/MK Continental Wristlet
> 
> There is a date code hiding inside one of it's pocket and I tried my best to get a picture of it. But it's so hard I only managed to get a little of it. But it says "Made in China" " E 1403 and in the back of it there's a code 32S3MELE1L which kinda raise my alarm since when I google it. it shows different kind of material of the model.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


Authentic


----------



## CinthiaZ

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes


I always report them to Michael Kors. You have to go to their website and click on the contact lick. Then there is a drop down box about why you are contacting them. Counterfeit is one of the options. MK has attorneys that take down these sites.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic



Thank you for the quick answer. Now I can enjoy it with no worries..


----------



## CinthiaZ

honeyjojo said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies of the Michael Kors section,
> 
> First time posting on the MK site as I nabbed what I hope to be an authentic MK bag in a shop yesterday. The price was cheap and whilst I have checked it over I cannot be 100% certain so would like to ask if someone could look over my pictures and just let me know. Also if anyone knows the name of it and how to read date/serial tag, what the letter stands for and is it month then year or year and month?
> If anyone requires extra pictures please just ask.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance and hopefully I will have a MK bag to add to my collection


You'll have to wait for others to chime in here. I have never seen an interior or label like this before? But I have not seen them all. This one has me stumped. The quality is evident. Please wait for others.


----------



## CinthiaZ

sierraneo said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry for asking too much on my first post. Really doubt the authenticity of this bag. These are the only photos I have. Thank you.
> 
> http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/sierraneo/library/Michael Kors


I saw the Macy's box. Did you buy this at Macy's? Or did it just come from someone else placed in a Macy's box?  Yes, we need more pics as stated in my blue signature below.  These Jet Set Totes are highly faked, so we definitely need more pics


----------



## CinthiaZ

honeyjojo said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies of the Michael Kors section,
> 
> First time posting on the MK site as I nabbed what I hope to be an authentic MK bag in a shop yesterday. The price was cheap and whilst I have checked it over I cannot be 100% certain so would like to ask if someone could look over my pictures and just let me know. Also if anyone knows the name of it and how to read date/serial tag, what the letter stands for and is it month then year or year and month?
> If anyone requires extra pictures please just ask.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance and hopefully I will have a MK bag to add to my collection


After further investigation and comparisons, I am leaning towards this not being authentic. It appears to be a copy of the Jet Set MD tote, and the interior is all wrong. Here a few to compare it to.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23488243e0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f39f36bf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e2d69ac7


----------



## CinthiaZ

chasy093 said:


> Hi Ladies, is this auth?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271720151954?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


This is questionable. I have to wonder how this new seller is able to obtain so many brand new Michael Kors bags and offer them at these prices? They look scary close to the real thing, but the leather on her Hamilton bags doesn't look quite right. While the bags have many signs of being authentic, I still find this too good to be true, and I personally would not buy from this seller. The fakes are getting better all the time. Wait and see what others have to say.

I always recommend that folks buy from more established sellers with a high feedback score and at least a few years having established a good record of selling authentic only. This seller pops out of nowhere with quite a few brand new MK bags for sale, with only 84 FB?  Up to you if you want to chance it. The bag does look good with the pics provided, but more pics of the interior are needed. Perhaps ask for pics of the interior label and made in country tag. That would help us to tell for sure.


----------



## sierraneo

CinthiaZ said:


> I saw the Macy's box. Did you buy this at Macy's? Or did it just come from someone else placed in a Macy's box?  Yes, we need more pics as stated in my blue signature below.  These Jet Set Totes are highly faked, so we definitely need more pics



Yes, a male friend got it for me from Macy's cause I don't live is US. However upon receiving it at his side, there was no paper wrap at all and the tag seems weird. Dare not ask for more photo as he might find me too troublesome. I'm afraid of those case where cheater bought an authentic from Macy's then return a fake.


----------



## Barbielyn

Thank you. I have more pics. Not sure if this is authentic?


Thanks 
Barb.


----------



## CinthiaZ

sierraneo said:


> Yes, a male friend got it for me from Macy's cause I don't live is US. However upon receiving it at his side, there was no paper wrap at all and the tag seems weird. Dare not ask for more photo as he might find me too troublesome. I'm afraid of those case where cheater bought an authentic from Macy's then return a fake.


So I take it you don't have the bag in your possession yet, right? Wait until you get it and post the required pics that are listed in my signature, and we can tell you more at that time.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Barbielyn said:


> Thank you. I have more pics. Not sure if this is authentic?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Barb.


What pics? You didn't post any pics?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Barbielyn said:


> Hi, I bought a suppose to be  Michael Kors purse at a yard sale, It looks new. I would like to give it as a Christmas gift, BUT I can't tell if It is an authentic Michael Kors purse.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Barbie


I found the only pic you posted so far. Please post the pics listed in my signature in blue. The one pic you provided looks good so far, but we really need more pics to be certain.


----------



## chasy093

CinthiaZ said:


> This is questionable. I have to wonder how this new seller is able to obtain so many brand new Michael Kors bags and offer them at these prices? They look scary close to the real thing, but the leather on her Hamilton bags doesn't look quite right. While the bags have many signs of being authentic, I still find this too good to be true, and I personally would not buy from this seller. The fakes are getting better all the time. Wait and see what others have to say.
> 
> I always recommend that folks buy from more established sellers with a high feedback score and at least a few years having established a good record of selling authentic only. This seller pops out of nowhere with quite a few brand new MK bags for sale, with only 84 FB?  Up to you if you want to chance it. The bag does look good with the pics provided, but more pics of the interior are needed. Perhaps ask for pics of the interior label and made in country tag. That would help us to tell for sure.



Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Any ideas about this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171627254050?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nnct83

Can someone please help authenticate this bag i bought from ebay arrived just today. Thanks muchly


----------



## nnct83

Please let me know if more photos are needed.


----------



## CinthiaZ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ceff9ac6d


----------



## CinthiaZ

nnct83 said:


> Please let me know if more photos are needed.


Authentic!


----------



## honeyjojo

CinthiaZ said:


> After further investigation and comparisons, I am leaning towards this not being authentic. It appears to be a copy of the Jet Set MD tote, and the interior is all wrong. Here a few to compare it to.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23488243e0
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f39f36bf
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e2d69ac7


Hi CinthiaZ,

Thanks for those links, I have already scoured the internet not being able to find another one with the interior like mine until I searched the purseforum. If you go back to page 23 there was another person with the same bag as mine asking for the ladies to authenticate it, but from what I could see no one came back to them. 
xxxxx


----------



## honeyjojo

CinthiaZ said:


> After further investigation and comparisons, I am leaning towards this not being authentic. It appears to be a copy of the Jet Set MD tote, and the interior is all wrong. Here a few to compare it to.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23488243e0
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f39f36bf
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e2d69ac7


Just doing a little more research on the lining of my bag and I managed to find a site showing pictures of my bag:
http://designerhandbags.me.uk/tag/pewter/
hopefully that works, just scroll down just more than half way down the page and you will see it. xxx


----------



## CinthiaZ

honeyjojo said:


> Just doing a little more research on the lining of my bag and I managed to find a site showing pictures of my bag:
> http://designerhandbags.me.uk/tag/pewter/
> hopefully that works, just scroll down just more than half way down the page and you will see it. xxx


Do you know how many websites sell fakes? Worse yet, that one takes euro money and foreign countries sell more fakes than anyone. Just because it is on a website that DOES NOT BELONG to Michael Kors, means nothing. Please wait for others to chime in here. That lining does NOT look like anything I have ever seen on an authentic Michael Kors bag.Did you read the description?? It says the bag is lined in leather, yet there is a shiny gold lining inside?? What's up with that??


----------



## CinthiaZ

honeyjojo said:


> Hi CinthiaZ,
> 
> Thanks for those links, I have already scoured the internet not being able to find another one with the interior like mine until I searched the purseforum. If you go back to page 23 there was another person with the same bag as mine asking for the ladies to authenticate it, but from what I could see no one came back to them.
> xxxxx


Well hopefully someone else will chime in here soon. The biggest thing that bothers me about that bag is the label. I have NEVER seen the Michael Kors label done that way before.But, hey! We learn something new everyday. Please wait for others to chime in. Be patient . They'll be here soon.


----------



## nnct83

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic!



Thanks for your time CinthiaZ


----------



## mkselma88

Can someone help me to authenticate this Michael kors medium selma messenger. And this bag doesn't have any leather scent instead of a rubbery smell.  Is saffiano leather meant to be like that?


----------



## Greyhoundgirl15

I won this bag at designer purse bingo.  I've never owned a Michael Kors but I did research it and it seems authentic.  Since I have limited knowledge, I'd like the experts opinion please! Thank you, ladies!!

Also, here's the ebay listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171619420919?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## acm1134

mkselma88 said:


> Can someone help me to authenticate this Michael kors medium selma messenger. And this bag doesn't have any leather scent instead of a rubbery smell.  Is saffiano leather meant to be like that?



Looks good to me ! And yes saffiano smells different because it is treated


----------



## CinthiaZ

Greyhoundgirl15 said:


> I won this bag at designer purse bingo.  I've never owned a Michael Kors but I did research it and it seems authentic.  Since I have limited knowledge, I'd like the experts opinion please! Thank you, ladies!!
> 
> Also, here's the ebay listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171619420919?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> Looks good to me ! And yes saffiano smells different because it is treated


ACM, what do you think about that jet set on the previous page?


----------



## Greyhoundgirl15

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic!



 Thank you  I thought it was.  I have a buyer that doesn't think it is because it's made in Vietnam.  Thanks again!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Greyhoundgirl15 said:


> Thank you  I thought it was.  I have a buyer that doesn't think it is because it's made in Vietnam.  Thanks again!


Send her here to this forum. Michael Kors is most certainly made in not only Vietnam but, Indonesia, Turkey and China.


----------



## mkselma88

Why there's peeling on the inner zipper? This look like some cloths glued on a piece of rubber. Im afriad my entire bag will become like this after sometimes..


----------



## parasiteeve9

Hi
Is this an authentic Michael kors bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231435384692?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Greyhoundgirl15

CinthiaZ said:


> Send her here to this forum. Michael Kors is most certainly made in not only Vietnam but, Indonesia, Turkey and China.



I will!! Thank you again


----------



## CinthiaZ

parasiteeve9 said:


> Hi
> Is this an authentic Michael kors bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231435384692?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


I say NO! It is not. 120.00 for a fake bag in that condition? I don't even see a label. They are usually located on the zipper compartment side.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mkselma88 said:


> Why there's peeling on the inner zipper? This look like some cloths glued on a piece of rubber. Im afriad my entire bag will become like this after sometimes..


Where did you get it?


----------



## mkselma88

CinthiaZ said:


> Where did you get it?



From a blog shop. It was 50% cheaper compared to boutique price. Is it authentic? Thanks.


----------



## mandarpandar

so....did this guy just go to a department store, take a pic of a selma, then list his fake as authentic? It's obviously two different bags, does he think no one will notice?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f5b3879f


----------



## smileydimples

mandarpandar said:


> so....did this guy just go to a department store, take a pic of a selma, then list his fake as authentic? It's obviously two different bags, does he think no one will notice?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f5b3879f



Wow!!! You know I see people take pictures all the time at macys makes me wonder this clearly is not the same bag


----------



## CinthiaZ

mkselma88 said:


> From a blog shop. It was 50% cheaper compared to boutique price. Is it authentic? Thanks.


Yes, we already said it was authentic. The black Selma right? However, you were complaining about the condition and I was wondering if you bought it new or used? But for half off, might be worth a small repair price. If you don't think so, send it back.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mandarpandar said:


> so....did this guy just go to a department store, take a pic of a selma, then list his fake as authentic? It's obviously two different bags, does he think no one will notice?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f5b3879f


Definitely fake. MK doesn't wrap their handles in plastic. Hope you reported it. I did. I am sick of these new sellers listing all these fakes on ebay. There are so many of them it is unbelievable! Seems everyone is trying to jump on the MK band wagon because they are so popular right now. Is a shame because it will end up making them less popular with all these fakes.

I get irritated with ebay and even Michael Kors, because it seems like us ladies on this forum do more to stop it, than they do! What the heck is up with that?? They need to get busy. Michael isn't even on the VERO program yet! Meanwhile the fakes are running rampid.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Wow!!! You know I see people take pictures all the time at macys makes me wonder this clearly is not the same bag


Really? People are over there taking photos?? Wow! That is fraud on a whole new level! Scary!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Really? People are over there taking photos?? Wow! That is fraud on a whole new level! Scary!



Yup it is &#128551;&#128551; it's crazy sad too this person listing that bag shows how bad people can be .... I wish people were more honest &#128542;


----------



## sierraneo

Hi ladies! Just received my Michael Kors purchase from eBay. Checking the authenticity.
Below are the link to photos.

http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/sierraneo/library/Michael Kors/Sutton

http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/sierraneo/library/Michael Kors/Coin Phone Case

Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

sierraneo said:


> Hi ladies! Just received my Michael Kors purchase from eBay. Checking the authenticity.
> Below are the link to photos.
> 
> http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/sierraneo/library/Michael Kors/Sutton
> 
> http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/sierraneo/library/Michael Kors/Coin Phone Case
> 
> Thank you!


Love that color! Authentic!


----------



## parasiteeve9

parasiteeve9 said:


> Hi
> Is this an authentic Michael kors bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231435384692?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


I did find this tag in the bottom of the bag it was hard to find but it says Made in VietNam
AV-1211 here's a pic


----------



## mkselma88

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, we already said it was authentic. The black Selma right? However, you were complaining about the condition and I was wondering if you bought it new or used? But for half off, might be worth a small repair price. If you don't think so, send it back.


It's BNWT. The stripe was wrapped up with clear plastic.
Was wondering is it a super high graded counterfeit piece.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mkselma88 said:


> It's BNWT. The stripe was wrapped up with clear plastic.
> Was wondering is it a super high graded counterfeit piece.


Do you mean the straps were wrapped in plastic? That is suspicious. The bag looks good to us. If you want to prove this bag is fake, you will have to pay a professional and go to '*****************.com' They are the only ones you can use as valid proof. They can be used in a dispute to do a return. Anything we say is not accepted. Also, if the bag is new and damaged, you could send it back just for that alone. Good Luck!


----------



## thekatinthehat

Hi all, 
I just received my Jet Set Travel Tote from Tradesy. Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic? 

Here are some photos: 
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u98/bookgirl10/IMG_3340_zpsde1a240d.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u98/bookgirl10/IMG_3341_zps9482264c.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u98/bookgirl10/IMG_3338_zps157d1e32.jpg


----------



## cdtracing

thekatinthehat said:


> Hi all,
> I just received my Jet Set Travel Tote from Tradesy. Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Here are some photos:
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u98/bookgirl10/IMG_3340_zpsde1a240d.jpg
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u98/bookgirl10/IMG_3341_zps9482264c.jpg
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u98/bookgirl10/IMG_3338_zps157d1e32.jpg


Looks good to me.  I would say so.


----------



## thekatinthehat

cdtracing said:


> Looks good to me.  I would say so.



Thanks very much!


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Hello. Can anyone help me authenticate this MK selma medium signature logo in vanilla color. It was given to me as a gift.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Shopaholicbaby said:


> Hello. Can anyone help me authenticate this MK selma medium signature logo in vanilla color. It was given to me as a gift.  Thank you in advance.


Pic2


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Shopaholicbaby said:


> Pic2


 pic3


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Shopaholicbaby said:


> pic3


pic4


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Pic5


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Pic6
Under made in china tab says AP-1410


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Pic7


----------



## CinthiaZ

Shopaholicbaby said:


> Pic7


Authentic!


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic!


Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

parasiteeve9 said:


> I did find this tag in the bottom of the bag it was hard to find but it says Made in VietNam
> AV-1211 here's a pic


Here is an example of an authentic MK Jet Set PVC Signature tote. See the lining? See the Michael Kors Leather label , under the zipper compartment? Yours doesn't have a Michael Kors label on it. Needs to be there and so does the lining. Also, your seller has no history of selling handbags, therefore, probably doesn't know a real bag from a fake. She has sold 2 MK bags in all of her selling history. I would never buy a designer bag from anyone with this lack of selling history or education. She probably doesn't even know she had a fake. Sorry.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...463?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418db7f4d7


----------



## TheM8rix

Can anyone tell me anything about this MK bag?  

Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

TheM8rix said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this MK bag?
> 
> Thanks!


If you want it authenticated, please post pics listed in my signature. Otherwise, it is known as a leather ring tote.


----------



## TheM8rix

CinthiaZ said:


> If you want it authenticated, please post pics listed in my signature. Otherwise, it is known as a leather ring tote.


I dont have the bag yet and the auction is closed,but i thought all the pics posted here, so let me try that again.  They did say the stitching looked good, has ykk zippers and appears to be leather.

Wont let me attach more than one photo per post, so i'll post those seperately.


----------



## TheM8rix

CinthiaZ said:


> If you want it authenticated, please post pics listed in my signature. Otherwise, it is known as a leather ring tote.



Photo 3


----------



## TheM8rix

CinthiaZ said:


> If you want it authenticated, please post pics listed in my signature. Otherwise, it is known as a leather ring tote.


Photo 4


----------



## TheM8rix

CinthiaZ said:


> If you want it authenticated, please post pics listed in my signature. Otherwise, it is known as a leather ring tote.



Photo 5


----------



## CinthiaZ

TheM8rix said:


> Photo 5


Looks fine . Would like to see a pic of the made in country tag, but from what I see so far, it looks good. Beautiful bag too!


----------



## TheM8rix

CinthiaZ said:


> Looks fine . Would like to see a pic of the made in country tag, but from what I see so far, it looks good. Beautiful bag too!


I'll definitely be looking for that tag.  I was worried because i couldn't find a single picture on the net with this style of lacing up the center, so I was a little concerned about its authenticity.  Thanks so much for the feedback!  I'm excited to see it when it arrives!


----------



## CinthiaZ

TheM8rix said:


> I'll definitely be looking for that tag.  I was worried because i couldn't find a single picture on the net with this style of lacing up the center, so I was a little concerned about its authenticity.  Thanks so much for the feedback!  I'm excited to see it when it arrives!


I couldn't find another one either but that could just be a limited trial edition. I like those bags because they are more unique. Everything about it looks good so far. Looking at the lining, I can tell you it is an older style bag, probably from the mid nineties. It sure is in great shape!


----------



## shandy_97

Hi everyone, this is my first post in this forum.. I need help to authenticate this MK hamilton in specchio coffee EW satchel, I tend to buy the bug online from a seller in instagram..










thanks before


----------



## CinthiaZ

shandy_97 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post in this forum.. I need help to authenticate this MK hamilton in specchio coffee EW satchel, I tend to buy the bug online from a seller in instagram..
> 
> View attachment 2854685
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854687
> 
> 
> thanks before


Looks good to me.  Authentic!


----------



## chasy093

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if the MK bags this ebay seller selling are authentic? Thanks.


http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/151545011477?nav=SEARCH


----------



## CinthiaZ

chasy093 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if the MK bags this ebay seller selling are authentic? Thanks.
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/151545011477?nav=SEARCH


They look good. Have all signs of being authentic bags. Checked sellers record. Has high feedback score, over 500 happy customers. Not one complained of receiving a fake. I would buy from this seller.


----------



## chasy093

CinthiaZ said:


> They look good. Have all signs of being authentic bags. Checked sellers record. Has high feedback score, over 500 happy customers. Not one complained of receiving a fake. I would buy from this seller.




Great! Thank you CinthiaZ!


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if the MK bags this ebay seller selling are authentic? Thanks.
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/151545011477?nav=SEARCH



Authentic


----------



## CinthiaZ

Is anyone familiar with this tote? I have never seen one like this. Is it authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...122?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item54176b8492


----------



## Babyboom

Would appreciate it if anyone can authenticate this for me please. Bit confused here.... Bought this from TJ Maxx early last year, a gold medium selma messenger bag. Looks good and feels very good and confident it was authentic. But having read several discussions about the selma not supposed to have a stitching in the middle of the lining a the bottom of the bag, makes me now think. Plus the fact that the handles were wrapped in plastic. So this is fake? Even if it was bought in TJ Maxx? Would it be fair to say that the stitching probably was a factory mistake hence did not make it to flagship stores? I didn't think TJ Maxx would sell fakes but please enlighten me.


----------



## Babyboom

More pics


----------



## Babyboom

Sorry would only let me upload 1 at a time


----------



## Babyboom

Pic


----------



## Babyboom

More pic


----------



## Babyboom

Pic


----------



## CinthiaZ

Babyboom said:


> Sorry would only let me upload 1 at a time


Looks fine. Is authentic. There are so many rumors about these bags. Don't let them confuse you, especially since you purchased it at a reputable place. I have read so much incorrect , misinformation about these bags, it is ridiculous.  Stay here with us, on this purse forum. We usually get things straight, and when we are not sure, we know how to find out.


----------



## jojon21

Babyboom said:


> Pic



Looks good to me as well!


----------



## Babyboom

CinthiaZ said:


> Looks fine. Is authentic. There are so many rumors about these bags. Don't let them confuse you, especially since you purchased it at a reputable place. I have read so much incorrect , misinformation about these bags, it is ridiculous.  Stay here with us, on this purse forum. We usually get things straight, and when we are not sure, we know how to find out.



Oh thank you! That's a relief. I knew TJ Maxx would not sell fakes, but when you read things like it's a fake, it shouldn't be covered in plastic, then you can't help but doubt sometimes, thanks again.


----------



## Babyboom

jojon21 said:


> Looks good to me as well!



Thank you so much. That's 2 expert opinions and that's more than enough for me


----------



## CinthiaZ

Babyboom said:


> Oh thank you! That's a relief. I knew TJ Maxx would not sell fakes, but when you read things like it's a fake, it shouldn't be covered in plastic, then you can't help but doubt sometimes, thanks again.


They usually do come wrapped in tissue, however, sometimes the stores will change it themselves, if it comes to them not wrapped.


----------



## honeyjojo

honeyjojo said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies of the Michael Kors section,
> 
> First time posting on the MK site as I nabbed what I hope to be an authentic MK bag in a shop yesterday. The price was cheap and whilst I have checked it over I cannot be 100% certain so would like to ask if someone could look over my pictures and just let me know. Also if anyone knows the name of it and how to read date/serial tag, what the letter stands for and is it month then year or year and month?
> If anyone requires extra pictures please just ask.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance and hopefully I will have a MK bag to add to my collection


Bumping ~ hoping that someone can authentic for me please? xx


----------



## lvmk

Babyboom said:


> Sorry would only let me upload 1 at a time




It looks fine to me. Plus, afaik, if I recall correctly if you order from mk.com the handles come wrapped in plastic anyways.


----------



## Camrynseignious

Does this look authentic??


----------



## lemonhead130

If this is the one I think it is on ebay, I would beware of the low buy it now price. I personally ran across a seller who was purportedly selling Michael Kors jet set totes for around $20.  I researched and found out they'd stolen another seller's photo, used it themselves and had sold thousands of dollars worth before ebay shut them down after that seller and I notified ebay.  They were back within a week, using a different seller name and the same photo.  

A give away would be that they have a positive review dated the same day they started selling on ebay. I'd leave this one be.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lemonhead130 said:


> If this is the one I think it is on ebay, I would beware of the low buy it now price. I personally ran across a seller who was purportedly selling Michael Kors jet set totes for around $20.  I researched and found out they'd stolen another seller's photo, used it themselves and had sold thousands of dollars worth before ebay shut them down after that seller and I notified ebay.  They were back within a week, using a different seller name and the same photo.
> 
> A give away would be that they have a positive review dated the same day they started selling on ebay. I'd leave this one be.


I saw that seller too!! And YES!!  She keeps coming back with different IDs! I reported her many times and I recognize that photo. Is a stolen internet pic. That seller is one of the worst scammers on ebay!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Camrynseignious said:


> View attachment 2858104
> 
> Does this look authentic??


I agree with lemonhead. I recognize that photo coming from a serious scammer on ebay that keeps getting taken down and setting up new accounts. I am glad I am not the only one who spotted her, him or it. I actually had to call ebay and report this seller even leaving feedback for themselves. One of the worst on ebay. Beware!!   Also, please know we can not authenticate bags with just one photo. See the list on my signature for photos needed.


----------



## Camrynseignious

I didn't buy it only problem is I'm in committed to buy which I don't know how to get out of! I have seen around 5 accounts in one day all one star with a positive note from the same user each time! Huge scammer thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Camrynseignious said:


> I didn't buy it only problem is I'm in committed to buy which I don't know how to get out of! I have seen around 5 accounts in one day all one star with a positive note from the same user each time! Huge scammer thanks for letting me know!!


Just call eBay and tell them the bag is a counterfeit you do not wish to complete transaction. You also email the seller and tell the seller you want to cancel because you found out the bag is not authentic. You can also report the listing. If ebay takes it down, you no longer have to pay for a removed listing. Send us the link to the listing and we can report it as well, which will help you to get the listing removed faster.


----------



## Camrynseignious

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321637525011 

It's this page and I just got an email from eBay that said "congrats on your first purchase" but the email didn't say anything about what I bought so I will call later and email them back


----------



## Chicarianne

Hi, Im new to this forum and I have a question regarding the authenticity of Jet Set Travel Saffiano Leather Tote in the colour Deep Pink. As i gather this is a relatively new colour and in the MK store in mye hometown it has a white dust bag white silver letters. I have come across one for sale  (not ebay) but it seems like the dust  bag is white with the round logo in brownish. Is it possible for a Deep Pink tote to have that dust bag and not the new one?


----------



## Babyboom

lvmk said:


> It looks fine to me. Plus, afaik, if I recall correctly if you order from mk.com the handles come wrapped in plastic anyways.



Really??!!&#128516; thanks for your help


----------



## CinthiaZ

Chicarianne said:


> Hi, Im new to this forum and I have a question regarding the authenticity of Jet Set Travel Saffiano Leather Tote in the colour Deep Pink. As i gather this is a relatively new colour and in the MK store in mye hometown it has a white dust bag white silver letters. I have come across one for sale  (not ebay) but it seems like the dust  bag is white with the round logo in brownish. Is it possible for a Deep Pink tote to have that dust bag and not the new one?


It's possible if the seller threw in a dust bag she already had. Depends on the listing. We would really need to see it and where it is from.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Camrynseignious said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321637525011
> 
> It's this page and I just got an email from eBay that said "congrats on your first purchase" but the email didn't say anything about what I bought so I will call later and email them back


Yep, that's the seller we were telling you about. She keeps setting up new id s after ebay kicks her off and relisting the same fake bags with a stolen pic. Try to buy from sellers with an established records and a high feedback score. Most of these new ones are selling fakes. I have reported over a hundred of them already, and that one I reported several times under many id s.


----------



## CinthiaZ

honeyjojo said:


> Bumping ~ hoping that someone can authentic for me please? xx


Sorry no one else is chiming in on this one. I guess they are not familiar with it either? You can go to '*****************.com and they will give you a professional evaluation for a small fee. Good Luck


----------



## Chicarianne

CinthiaZ said:


> It's possible if the seller threw in a dust bag she already had. Depends on the listing. We would really need to see it and where it is from.


 
The seller says her daughter got it for Christmas so it should have the correct dust bag, but if this color wasn't in production before MK changed the dust bags the old one can't be the right one. It might be for the Pictures and I will pick it up physically so I will ask then. Listing below but it is in Norwegian.


https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.ht...952500&sort=0&ref=fas&searchclickthrough=true


----------



## lemonhead130

Just a quick question - has anyone ever seen the Hamilton East West Tote in saffiano in a bluish-green color?  When I saw it in a local consignment shop, I grabbed it right as it hit the sales floor, because it's an usual color I'd never seen before.  Now I'm sort of concerned, because I don't see it anywhere else.  I *love* this bag and color, but would be disappointed if I found out it wasn't authentic.  (I can post pictures later, but I thought I'd just start with the color question for now.)


Thanks, all! (I'm much better at detecting dicey Kates than Michaels...)


----------



## jojon21

lemonhead130 said:


> Just a quick question - has anyone ever seen the Hamilton East West Tote in saffiano in a bluish-green color?  When I saw it in a local consignment shop, I grabbed it right as it hit the sales floor, because it's an usual color I'd never seen before.  Now I'm sort of concerned, because I don't see it anywhere else.  I *love* this bag and color, but would be disappointed if I found out it wasn't authentic.  (I can post pictures later, but I thought I'd just start with the color question for now.)
> 
> 
> Thanks, all! (I'm much better at detecting dicey Kates than Michaels...)



Yes, there is a Hamilton EW saffiano color called Aqua, which is like a tealish blue-green. I believe the EW has silver hardware. Feel free to post pictures and we can authenticate for you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Yes, there is a Hamilton EW saffiano color called Aqua, which is like a tealish blue-green. I believe the EW has silver hardware. Feel free to post pictures and we can authenticate for you!


Yes, I have seen them too and they are rare and gorgeous! There is also a lighter greenish blue one. You were lucky to find one in that color.


----------



## lemonhead130

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, I have seen them too and they are rare and gorgeous! There is also a lighter greenish blue one. You were lucky to find one in that color.


 
While I can't get the pictures I took of my own purse to upload (  ) I was able to find a picture on line at the Macy's website.  This is my purse, with gold hardware (that bit about silver hardware had me worried!).  Found in perfect condition at consignment for less than $200.  I think that was a pretty good day.


----------



## Vintage Jools

Does this look authentic to you folks ? No dangle and date code. Well made but the hardware has some wear. Maybe an older design ? I can't find anything similar online. Thank you !


----------



## CinthiaZ

Vintage Jools said:


> Does this look authentic to you folks ? No dangle and date code. Well made but the hardware has some wear. Maybe an older design ? I can't find anything similar online. Thank you !


Yes, it is an authentic vintage bag. Nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

lemonhead130 said:


> While I can't get the pictures I took of my own purse to upload (  ) I was able to find a picture on line at the Macy's website.  This is my purse, with gold hardware (that bit about silver hardware had me worried!).  Found in perfect condition at consignment for less than $200.  I think that was a pretty good day.


I'm pretty sure you can get them in silver or gold. That looks like the North South, not the East West. Is it the larger one?


----------



## Vintage Jools

Thank you, I appreciate it !


----------



## lemonhead130

CinthiaZ said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get them in silver or gold. That looks like the North South, not the East West. Is it the larger one?




Yes, it's big.  And heavy, but gorgeous enough to make up for it.  It could very well be a North South - I have a lousy sense of direction.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lemonhead130 said:


> Yes, it's big.  And heavy, but gorgeous enough to make up for it.  It could very well be a North South - I have a lousy sense of direction.


Yes, if it's the bigger one, it is a North / South Hamilton.


----------



## beachfront35

can you please let me know if this michael kors crossbody is authentic


----------



## rpuff228

I need to authenticate and find out more about my Michael Kors Purse. How do I post the pics?


----------



## Pumpkinpie1994

Hello I'm not really sure how this works but I recently purchased this bag and I'm not sure if it authentic or not. I'm going paranoid leaning toward or not. I was hoping you guys could help me out


----------



## Pumpkinpie1994

Here is a picture of the inside


----------



## Pumpkinpie1994

Another inside picture


----------



## Pumpkinpie1994

Here's a picture of the back


----------



## CinthiaZ

beachfront35 said:


> can you please let me know if this michael kors crossbody is authentic


Yes, it is authentic.


----------



## beachfront35

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, it is authentic.


awesome..thanks so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

rpuff228 said:


> I need to authenticate and find out more about my Michael Kors Purse. How do I post the pics?


You have to post the link to the photo or use advanced option and add the jpeg from your files.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pumpkinpie1994 said:


> Here's a picture of the back


Your bag is an authentic PVC Signature satchel.  I would like to see one more photo, however. Please take a pic of the two interior pockets , frontal view. on the opposite side of the zipper wall compartment.  I want to see the stitching between the pockets. TY


----------



## rpuff228

I hope to find out what this bag is made of. It looks like snakeskin but I am not sure. Invalid link is what the message says when I try to upload. I upload from my files all the time with no security issues. I do not understand. Please help. Thaks Rose


----------



## rpuff228

How do you get a link to your photo?


----------



## rpuff228

http://


----------



## CinthiaZ

rpuff228 said:


> http://


??? nothing is there. Keep trying, you will figure it out.  If you hover your mouse over the font, bold and other options, you can see the yellow square box with the mountains on it, is where you insert image links. Good luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

rpuff228 said:


> How do you get a link to your photo?


You can try right clinking on it and see if the 'copy URL' option comes up, or you have to download it to photo bucket. Also, tf you look next to where it says on the bottom here, 'post quick reply'  there is another box right next to it that says 'go advanced'  If you click on that you will see a paper clip where it opens a window to add jpeg files. Not sure if you get advanced option if you are new. I think you have to post so many comments before you get. You jave to be somewhat computer literate to do this. Maybe a friend could help you, if you are not?

If you can't do it or don't have the advanced option, just post a lot of comments here on the forum and tell everyone how nice their bags are, and then the option should appear for you. You could try private messaging me as well and I can give you my email to send them to, if that is easier for you? . Not sure if you are allowed to do that either! I don't know why it must be so difficult for new members. Sorry about that. I don't make the rules.


----------



## rpuff228

Thank you for your help. I guess I will have to wait to be legit. I will try to answer post. I know more about Coach.


----------



## missfuturedoc

Is this authentic? It's retailing on eBay for 14.99 in British Pounds, and is the only place I could find that ships this item to the UK. The price is fishy...


----------



## lvmk

missfuturedoc said:


> Is this authentic? It's retailing on eBay for 14.99 in British Pounds, and is the only place I could find that ships this item to the UK. The price is fishy...




Do replica makers even make fake MK earrings?


----------



## julia@athens

Yes, they DO make. Earrings, bracelets,  chains.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

The cz stone count is off.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

That ebay pair has 22 stones in each earring. The pair on macy.com only has 21 stones in each. Not sure if that helps or not. If mk manufactured them, wouldn't they have the exact same amount of stones no matter where you found them? Now I'm curious too.


----------



## missfuturedoc

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Those have 22 stones in each earring. The pair on macy's has 21. Not sure if that info helps. I just thought it was strange.



More than enough to convince me that they're fakes. 
Thanks so much


----------



## missfuturedoc

http://www.michaelkors.com/pavé-embellished-rose-gold-tone-heart-charm-earrings/_/R-US_MKJ3967

^ The ones on the MK website have 21 as well! Good eye for detail, many thanks!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Your welcome. Counterfeiters do not pay enough attention to small details. They think we are all idiots.


----------



## coivcte

BAYLADY 3375, you have really eye for detail. 
Here is a photo of the pair  I purchased from Neiman Marcus and I live in Australia.
Doesn't NM ship to the UK?


----------



## coivcte

missfuturedoc said:


> More than enough to convince me that they're fakes.
> Thanks so much





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> That ebay pair has 22 stones in each earring. The pair on macy.com only has 21 stones in each. Not sure if that helps or not. If mk manufactured them, wouldn't they have the exact same amount of stones no matter where you found them? Now I'm curious too.





missfuturedoc said:


> Is this authentic? It's retailing on eBay for 14.99 in British Pounds, and is the only place I could find that ships this item to the UK. The price is fishy...



BAYLADY 3375 was right about the number of stone.
Packaging is also different to the ones I purchased from NM.
See my photo attached in the last post.


----------



## evelynhg1107

Does anyone have tips to authenticating studded Selma? I think the biggest give away is the angle of the round button studs under the handles, but for studded Selma, they don't have that round stud. In this case, what's the best way to authentic them?


----------



## Purseobsessed12

evelynhg1107 said:


> Does anyone have tips to authenticating studded Selma? I think the biggest give away is the angle of the round button studs under the handles, but for studded Selma, they don't have that round stud. In this case, what's the best way to authentic them?




I can right off the bat authenticate a Selma bag because I own a couple of them. But your best bet is to compare it to a real one online or in store would be much better. The Selma is one of the easiest bags to authenticate.


----------



## juli88

Can somebody pls identify this MK wallet?

http://img4web.com/g/H125X

Many Thanks!


----------



## rpuff228

Do not know much about Selma. That is a good tip. Thanks


----------



## jazzyj1021

evelynhg1107 said:


> Does anyone have tips to authenticating studded Selma? I think the biggest give away is the angle of the round button studs under the handles, but for studded Selma, they don't have that round stud. In this case, what's the best way to authentic them?




I have a studded selma if you want pictures to compare?


----------



## Purseobsessed12

Show us your studded Selma!


----------



## Purseobsessed12

juli88 said:


> Can somebody pls identify this MK wallet?
> 
> http://img4web.com/g/H125X
> 
> Many Thanks!




Hi, this wallet could be real; but the studs around the plate with the Michael kors logo do not look authentic. There is definitely something fishy with that gold hardware on the front. If you are thinking about purchasing it I always recommend to buy from a reputable retailer such as Michael kors directly or a department store so you can be 100% sure!


----------



## evelynhg1107

The reason I was asking about authenticating fake stud Selma.. is because here are some Selma knock-offs sold in Asia. I believe they're from Hong Kong. I think they look extremely authentic, and the only dead giveaway was the price. Of course, I don't really know how to authenticate the studded Selma, so this may look really fake to an expert eye 

These cost about a little more than $100 here in Asia, and they have about every color under the sun.


----------



## evelynhg1107

Here are more pictures of the $100 fake Selma from Hong Kong! These colors are obviously not easy to find, but they've got unlimited supply of knock-offs.


----------



## CinthiaZ

evelynhg1107 said:


> Does anyone have tips to authenticating studded Selma? I think the biggest give away is the angle of the round button studs under the handles, but for studded Selma, they don't have that round stud. In this case, what's the best way to authentic them?


That is one of many things  that must add up. Just because the studs look correct the lining. hardware and many other thing have to be correct as well and if they don't all add up, it's not authentic. But yes, the studs can help you fit the pieces of the puzzle together..


----------



## evelynhg1107

CinthiaZ said:


> That is one of many things  that must add up. Just because the studs look correct the lining. hardware and many other thing have to be correct as well and if they don't all add up, it's not authentic. But yes, the studs can help you fit the pieces of the puzzle together..


Thanks! It'll be great if you can refer to the pictures on top and let me know if they look obviously fake, or not. If I can base off those pictures, I can avoid buying knock-offs in Asia, since there're so many of them and those could easily fool me, especially the studded ones.


----------



## CinthiaZ

evelynhg1107 said:


> Here are more pictures of the $100 fake Selma from Hong Kong! These colors are obviously not easy to find, but they've got unlimited supply of knock-offs.


Gad Zooks. The color blocks are hideous and very obvious.One huge red flag is the color of the paper work. I don't even need to go any further than that. Scary how prevalent these fakes have become. They are spreading like wild fire. What a shame,


----------



## evelynhg1107

CinthiaZ said:


> Gad Zooks. The color blocks are hideous and very obvious.One huge red flag is the color of the paper work. I don't even need to go any further than that. Scary how prevalent these fakes have become. They are spreading like wild fire. What a shame,


I agree the color can be a big giveaway, but for some colors, like, black and navy, are they less likely to be deemed fake? It drives me nuts how 9/10 Selma in Asia are most likely fake, because people don't want to pay $500 for the retail value here (and I don't blame them) and they can't be bothered to have the bags shipped from the US.

These colors are so fake, I cringed.

http://img.ruten.com.tw/s2/4/6f/24/21452068082468_34.jpg

http://img.ruten.com.tw/s2/4/d7/bc/21452068109244_712.jpg


----------



## Purseobsessed12

Yeah I agree the colors looked super fake, and the zipper does not at all look like my Selma, the Michael kors tags do not even remotely look authentic. But the saffiano leather and the stitching did look legit. Keep in mind that anything from Asia is never authentic. They have a huge industry of knock off designer goods. And also, a lot of them will put a picture of the real deal to get you to buy it and when it arrives it's obviously a fake. But yeah these are really close knockoffs


----------



## jane_swc

Could someone please help on this selma medium size pls?


----------



## Purseobsessed12

This one looks legit except why would it be made in China?


----------



## jojon21

jane_swc said:


> Could someone please help on this selma medium size pls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867599
> View attachment 2867600
> View attachment 2867601
> View attachment 2867602
> View attachment 2867603
> View attachment 2867604
> View attachment 2867605
> View attachment 2867606
> View attachment 2867607



Your selma is authentic!


----------



## coivcte

Purseobsessed12 said:


> This one looks legit except why would it be made in China?



The Michael Michael Kors range handbags are made in China, Vietnam or Indonesia.


----------



## jane_swc

Thank you


----------



## jane_swc

jojon21 said:


> Your selma is authentic!




Thank you!


----------



## juli88

Can somebody check this MK Maxiskirt? Its weighing 330grams. 

nimga.de/m/goN6H.jpg
nimga.de/m/zgcqy.jpg
nimga.de/m/bcLo3.jpg
nimga.de/m/tq87s.jpg
nimga.de/m/Rnzf7.jpg
nimga.de/m/JWo1s.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jane_swc said:


> Could someone please help on this selma medium size pls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867599
> View attachment 2867600
> View attachment 2867601
> View attachment 2867602
> View attachment 2867603
> View attachment 2867604
> View attachment 2867605
> View attachment 2867606
> View attachment 2867607


Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Purseobsessed12 said:


> This one looks legit except why would it be made in China?


Actually, most MK bags ARE made in China, then Indonesia, Vietnam and even Turkey.


----------



## CinthiaZ

juli88 said:


> Can somebody pls identify this MK wallet?
> 
> http://img4web.com/g/H125X
> 
> Many Thanks!


It's hard to tell with wallets sometimes. It looks ok to me. There is nothing wrong the studs on the name plate. They are the same as on my authentic MK Delancy bag. Wish they showed a pic where the drivers license slides into. I would be able to tell for sure, if you could get that pic. The zipper and all the hardware looks fine.


----------



## Swanky

Hey!
Looks like we need some bullet points as reminders. . . 
-ALWAYS be kind
-ONLY discuss authenticity, please do not ask to ID items here, where things are made, etc. . .  ONLY authenticity questions please
-If you do not want to authenticate something, kindly skip it
-NEVER moderate other members - don't tell people what and where they should post
-Report offensive posts


----------



## bnessa93

Hi, 

Could someone authenticate this bag please? 
These photos are from the seller, sorry about the quality.

Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

bnessa93 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this bag please?
> These photos are from the seller, sorry about the quality.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, It's a really bad fake. The color of the paperwork is incorrect and that lining is typically seen on all fakes. Michael Kors care cards and paperwork are always in TAN., and will never be a bright orange like that. Also the hanging charm is incorrect and never has a piece of leather hanging over the front of the charm like this one.


----------



## bnessa93

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, It's a really bad fake. The color of the paperwork is incorrect and that lining is typically seen on all fakes. Michael Kors care cards and paperwork are always in TAN., and will never be a bright orange like that.


I thought so, thank you for the very quick analysis and reply!


----------



## CinthiaZ

bnessa93 said:


> I thought so, thank you for the very quick analysis and reply!


You are welcome.


----------



## jojon21

bnessa93 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this bag please?
> These photos are from the seller, sorry about the quality.
> 
> Thanks!



Agree with Cinthia, this bag is fake!!


----------



## coivcte

Hi girls,
A gentleman just posted a question regarding a MK bag purchased from Dillards.
It's a signature Large Sutton. He said he couldn't locate the clear tag inside the bag.
Is this possible? Please kindly take a look at the Thread named Are There Fake Michael Kors Bags and help him out. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 

Could someone authenticate this bag with only the 2 pictures? It's on a local FB group and want to make sure it's authentic. 

I know you normally need more pictures but these are the only ones posted. If you need more, I can ask for them. 

Thanks!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Please - need help! Finally found a grey specchio hamilton, but is it genuine? Follow this link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=54974385

Thanks ever so much! Been dreaming about this bag for years!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Please - need help! Finally found a grey specchio hamilton, but is it genuine? Follow this link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=54974385
> 
> Thanks ever so much! Been dreaming about this bag for years!!


From what pictures are shown, the bag appears to be authentic. Would be nice to see a pic of the 'made in country' tag, but everything else lines up and I am confident this bag is an authentic MK Hamilton Specchio Tote.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this bag with only the 2 pictures? It's on a local FB group and want to make sure it's authentic.
> 
> I know you normally need more pictures but these are the only ones posted. If you need more, I can ask for them.
> 
> Thanks!


IMO - This is an older vintage bag. It is from the 80s or early 90s.  I don't even think MK was counterfeited at that time, yet. The cloth lining has the correct weave and the label looks fine. The exterior looks good, although I wish I could see the logo plate better. I am fairly certain this is an authentic vintage Michael Kors.  You could ask for a better pic of the front logo plate,  and the inside 'made in country,'  tag. Or at least ask them what country it says it was made in? . There most likely won't be a date code on this. Just the country made in. They didn't start adding date codes until later years.


----------



## Rarity

CinthiaZ said:


> IMO - This is an older vintage bag. It is from the 80s or early 90s.  I don't even think MK was counterfeited at that time, yet. The cloth lining has the correct weave and the label looks fine. The exterior looks good, although I wish I could see the logo plate better. I am fairly certain this is an authentic vintage Michael Kors.  You could ask for a better pic of the front logo plate,  and the inside 'made in country,'  tag. Or at least ask them what country it says it was made in? . There most likely won't be a date code on this. Just the country made in. They didn't start adding date codes until later years.


Thanks! If it's still for sale I'll ask for more pictures. 

Appreciate it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Rarity said:


> Thanks! If it's still for sale I'll ask for more pictures.
> 
> Appreciate it.


This is a really small bag. You might want to get measurements if they are not posted already.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> From what pictures are shown, the bag appears to be authentic. Would be nice to see a pic of the 'made in country' tag, but everything else lines up and I am confident this bag is an authentic MK Hamilton Specchio Tote.



Thank you so much! I've asked the seller for photo of the made in label. I have recieved photos of the  bag underneath and inside, and it looks good. I'll post it here when I recieve it. Absolutely love this bag!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you so much! I've asked the seller for photo of the made in label. I have recieved photos of the  bag underneath and inside, and it looks good. I'll post it here when I recieve it. Absolutely love this bag!!


It is really sharp looking! I love that silver trim, all over the bag. Really jazzes it up. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> It is really sharp looking! I love that silver trim, all over the bag. Really jazzes it up. Can't wait to see your pics!



I know! That's what really makes the entire bag. I have the NS in Navy and the European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune,  but I have been looking for this particular bag for months!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please check

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-black-leather-/261736413490?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Swanky

To keep the thread clean and for answers to be easy to find. . .  --->


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hey!
> ...
> -*ONLY discuss authenticity*, please do not ask to ID items here, where things are made, etc. . . * ONLY authenticity questions please*
> ...


----------



## Purseobsessed12

CinthiaZ said:


> Please check
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-black-leather-/261736413490?fromMakeTrack=true




LOL that's pretty obvious...


----------



## CinthiaZ

Purseobsessed12 said:


> LOL that's pretty obvious...


Yep.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> To keep the thread clean and for answers to be easy to find. . .  --->


What country the bag is made in,  is pertinent to the authenticating. We have to see the 'made in country' tab with the date code on it in order to authenticate.  Please allow us to discuss country made in, or we can not authenticate here. Thank you.


----------



## jojon21

Norwegian Girl said:


> Please - need help! Finally found a grey specchio hamilton, but is it genuine? Follow this link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=54974385
> 
> Thanks ever so much! Been dreaming about this bag for years!!



I agree with Cinthia, that's a gorgeous authentic Specchio Hamilton!


----------



## jojon21

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this bag with only the 2 pictures? It's on a local FB group and want to make sure it's authentic.
> 
> I know you normally need more pictures but these are the only ones posted. If you need more, I can ask for them.
> 
> Thanks!



Based on only the 2 photos, I would say this is an authentic vintage bag. More photos would be helpful to give you a 100% confirmation.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

jojon21 said:


> I agree with Cinthia, that's a gorgeous authentic Specchio Hamilton!



Thank you ladies! This gorgeous thing is now mine!!


----------



## Swanky

Again. . . 




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hey!
> ...
> -*ONLY discuss authenticity*, please do not ask to ID items here, where things are made, etc. . . * ONLY authenticity questions please*
> ...


----------



## CinthiaZ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Again. . .


Really? Someone can't thank us for authenticating their bag???  Please tell us what post is incorrect here so we don't do it again. Thank you.


----------



## Swanky

No, it's the chat   Of course thank you and you're welcome is great.  This thread had a great deal of drama the past few days, we've learned that if only questions and answers are given then it's better.


You're welcome to PM me with questions.


----------



## _jssaa

Hello all, my mum purchased some MK handbags a few years ago from the official MK store in Malaysia for full retail price (overprice). She now wants me to sell if but looking at the purse I notice the lining is different than what I have seen before (compared to my selma's lining, the selma is more thinner), making me question the authenticity. I'm not 100% sure of the name of the bag it looks similar to the Camden but it does not have the tassels and the Camden has leather threaded through the holes not chains so has my mum been sold a really bad fake from the official store?!-s

Pics attached, sorry if it comes up sideways I took the pics on my iPhone.


----------



## CinthiaZ




----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> Hello all, my mum purchased some MK handbags a few years ago from the official MK store in Malaysia for full retail price (overprice). She now wants me to sell if but looking at the purse I notice the lining is different than what I have seen before (compared to my selma's lining, the selma is more thinner), making me question the authenticity. I'm not 100% sure of the name of the bag it looks similar to the Camden but it does not have the tassels and the Camden has leather threaded through the holes not chains so has my mum been sold a really bad fake from the official store?!-s
> 
> Pics attached, sorry if it comes up sideways I took the pics on my iPhone.


AUTHENTIC!! I have one just like it. It is an authentic Vanilla Jet Set Chained O Ring  tote.. Yes the lining is not a sateen material like your Selma. it is more of a cotton weave and is used on many authentic MK bags. Totally authentic and in good shape! Here is a pic of mine, but it  was made in Vietnam instead of Indonesia. Even has the same built in ring for the key charm / fob.  Also I can tell by the stitching. This one looks a little different only because it is stuffed full and hanging upright which elongates the straps. Totally authentic! No worries.


----------



## _jssaa

CinthiaZ said:


> AUTHENTIC!! I have one just like it. It is an authentic Vanilla Jet Set Chained O Ring  tote.. Yes the lining is not a sateen material like your Selma. it is more of a cotton weave and is used on many authentic MK bags. Totally authentic and in good shape! Here is a pic of mine, but it  was made in Vietnam instead of Indonesia. Even has the same built in ring for the key charm / fob.  Also I can tell by the stitching. This one looks a little different only because it is stuffed full and hanging upright which elongates the straps. Totally authentic! No worries.



Thank you, that's such a relief!! Although the leather looks a bit different? Yours is like pebbled leather >< my mum's looks like the snake embossed leather but I've only ever seen that type of leather shiny (like on selma's). My sister also bought a gansevoort at the same time as this bag and they have the same lining and same exact snake embossed leather look and when I had googled it only came up in pebbled leather so I thought it might've been a fake! I hope this is ok to discuss.. I was extremely worried as they spent about $450-500 each for the bags and would be devastated if it was a fake.


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> Thank you, that's such a relief!! Although the leather looks a bit different? Yours is like pebbled leather >< my mum's looks like the snake embossed leather but I've only ever seen that type of leather shiny (like on selma's). My sister also bought a gansevoort at the same time as this bag and they have the same lining and same exact snake embossed leather look and when I had googled it only came up in pebbled leather so I thought it might've been a fake! I hope this is ok to discuss.. I was extremely worried as they spent about $450-500 each for the bags and would be devastated if it was a fake.



Yes, I wasn't sure but now that I look closer, it is what they call a 'matte' python. Matte,  meaning flat, not shiny. I have a matte python middleton bag that has the exact same cotton weave lining, like yours. Here is a pic of my matte python middleton lining. See? It is identical. I just learned something! They must use this lining on the matte python bags. As you can see this matte python 'Middleton' bag, has the exact same flat python finish, and you said your sister's matte python Gansevoort also has the exact same lining ! Wow! . I love this forum! Figure out something new all the time! Thanks! I don't know if we can discuss it either, but when we learn things from each other and figure things out, I don't see how that can be wrong? Not sure anymore. I guess we'll find out soon enough. lol!  And yes, the matte Python bags are very rare and expensive. This Middleton matte python tote, retailed for 478.00.

So your Mom's bag is an AUTHENTIC  'Jet Set O Ring Chained Matte Python Tote'.


----------



## hbandtr4eva

Hi, please could someone have a look at this for me and let me know if you think it's authentic, thanks. Sorry for the bad pictures! http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221669469668


----------



## CinthiaZ

hbandtr4eva said:


> Hi, please could someone have a look at this for me and let me know if you think it's authentic, thanks. Sorry for the bad pictures! http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221669469668


The paper work looks official but that can be obtained easily. There really aren't enough pics to say for sure and this tote is one of the most highly faked MK bags. Also, she only has 3 feedbacks with no selling history of selling anything, or any authentic bags. I personally would either ask for more pics listed in my signature below, or I would move on. There has been an invasion of new sellers listing the Jet Set Tote lately and 90 percent of them have been fakes. Notice no one else has bid on it and there is only 18 hours left to the auction.There is a reason for this and it is mainly because of the lack of selling history.

The only place I would buy a Jet Set tote is at Michael Kors themselves or one of their known distributors, because they are so highly faked. If you live outside of the USA and don't have MK stores, you can try Bloomingdales here in the USA. They deliver Internationally. Also, this bag goes on sale quite often. With patience , and shopping,  you can get one for a good price from a reputable retailer. Good Luck.


----------



## jane_swc

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic!




Thank you


----------



## jane_swc

Can someone please assist to take a look at this website? MK is selling very cheap for a selma it is around $220 only! Too tempted to buy but i spotted the shape of selma is a bit off. 

http://www.misstudou.com/2014/06/michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip-satchel.html?m=1


Many thanks in advance!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jane_swc said:


> Can someone please assist to take a look at this website? MK is selling very cheap for a selma it is around $220 only! Too tempted to buy but i spotted the shape of selma is a bit off.
> 
> http://www.misstudou.com/2014/06/michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip-satchel.html?m=1
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Looks very good! Checked all of her other bags, especially the ones I know well, and they are all authentic. It appears to be based in the United States and from a reputable seller with good reviews. I would buy from this site with confidence and thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Looks very good! Checked all of her other bags, especially the ones I know well, and they are all authentic. It appears to be based in the United States and from a reputable seller with good reviews. I would buy from this site with confidence and thanks for sharing it with us!


But why does it say RM and not USD?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> But why does it say RM and not USD?


Where? What? lol! Did you go as far as to check out the IP address? I had not done that. I just checked out the 'about us' section.. Even if it's based somewhere else, the bags I saw are all authentic and priced not too low, but very reasonable.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Where? What? lol! Did you go as far as to check out the IP address? I had not done that. I just checked out the 'about us' section.. Even if it's based somewhere else, the bags I saw are all authentic and priced not too low, but very reasonable.



I just went a bit further in on their site and checked it out. All prices I saw were in RM ( like RM 790 for tricolored Sutton), but still lower than retail. I would save heaps on ordering from them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> But why does it say RM and not USD?


Here is the review on this site. It is based in the United states and has a very good review. They have been online for 3 years and if they were selling fakes, would have been kicked off the internet long ago.

Not sure what you are referring to with RM and USD?? Is that foriegn currency? It could just mean they accept forieng currency. They are in Belleview USA which I am pretty sure is in Illinois.

Here is the review of the site from 'scamadviser.com It has a high 'trust worthy' rating, which is great! 

http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/misstudou.com


----------



## robynmich17

Hi!

Hoping to authenticate this ebay listing. The user has 0 sales. I've asked and she says it's real, but the letters on the front of the bag look slightly crooked. The rest looks okay and legit, but I am nervoussssss!

Thanks for the help!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221668346014?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CinthiaZ

robynmich17 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hoping to authenticate this ebay listing. The user has 0 sales. I've asked and she says it's real, but the letters on the front of the bag look slightly crooked. The rest looks okay and legit, but I am nervoussssss!
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221668346014?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I would be nervous too, from a zero feedback seller??  From the photos provided it looks ok, but we really need more pics to be 100% sure. There have been too many zero FB sellers listing fakes on ebay lately for me to be anything but leary of this listing. 

 Ask her to send you a photo of the inside made in country tag and the engraving on the sides of the gold hardware that are connected to the handles.. Also a direct shot of the Michael Kors label so we can check the stitching., etc.Try to get these pics before you pay. Tell her you refuse to pay, until she sends the requested photos. If she doesn't answer you, you will have to pay before 3 days after you win the auction, or she can file an unpaid item against your account.

If  you end up winning, and have to pay, without getting those pics first,  just come back here after you get it, and provide us the requested photos shown in my signature below and we can then give you a definite answer. You can always return it,  for a refund,if we deem it is fake.

The letters on the front can just be from shadows and various other photography issues.such as lighting, etc.  If you did not bid yet, I would not bid until you get more pics. For the amount you are bidding, as it is almost up to 200.00, you can find this bag on sale new, at many MK retail stores.

I would NEVER buy a designer bag from a seller who has no proven history of selling ANY authentic bags. Please avoid this in the future. Not a very good practice.  Especially when it comes to designer bags. Hope this turns out OK for you.  All is not lost however, because you can still get your money back. Good Luck!


----------



## robynmich17

CinthiaZ said:


> I would be nervous too, from a zero feedback seller??  From the photos provided it looks ok, but we really need more pics to be 100% sure. There have been too many zero FB sellers listing fakes on ebay lately for me to be anything but leary of this listing.
> 
> Ask her to send you a photo of the inside made in country tag and the engraving on the sides of the gold hardware that are connected to the handles.. Also a direct shot of the Michael Kors label so we can check the stitching., etc.Try to get these pics before you pay. Tell her you refuse to pay, until she sends the requested photos. If she doesn't answer you, you will have to pay before 3 days after you win the auction, or she can file an unpaid item against your account.
> 
> If  you end up winning, and have to pay, without getting those pics first,  just come back here after you get it, and provide us the requested photos shown in my signature below and we can then give you a definite answer. You can always return it,  for a refund,if we deem it is fake.
> 
> The letters on the front can just be from shadows and various other photography issues.such as lighting, etc.  If you did not bid yet, I would not bid until you get more pics. For the amount you are bidding, as it is almost up to 200.00, you can find this bag on sale new, at many MK retail stores.
> 
> I would NEVER buy a designer bag from a seller who has no proven history of selling ANY authentic bags. Please avoid this in the future. Not a very good practice.  Especially when it comes to designer bags. Hope this turns out OK for you.  All is not lost however, because you can still get your money back. Good Luck!


Thank you so much! I will request those items and see what happens. (REALLY surprised to hear about the $200 on sale at MK stores, you said?! I'm looking for the large one in black. Why would they be on sale? Trying to find out your secrets


----------



## jane_swc

Norwegian Girl said:


> But why does it say RM and not USD?




This seller is based in Malaysia thus the currency is RM (Ringgit Malaysia). I was putting around usd$200 for easy reference.


----------



## jane_swc

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is the review on this site. It is based in the United states and has a very good review. They have been online for 3 years and if they were selling fakes, would have been kicked off the internet long ago.
> 
> Not sure what you are referring to with RM and USD?? Is that foriegn currency? It could just mean they accept forieng currency. They are in Belleview USA which I am pretty sure is in Illinois.
> 
> Here is the review of the site from 'scamadviser.com It has a high 'trust worthy' rating, which is great!
> 
> http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/misstudou.com




But this seller is based in Malaysia thus the currency indicating would be in RM. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## CinthiaZ

robynmich17 said:


> Thank you so much! I will request those items and see what happens. (REALLY surprised to hear about the $200 on sale at MK stores, you said?! I'm looking for the large one in black. Why would they be on sale? Trying to find out your secrets


No, sorry, that isn't what I said. I said you have it "bid up to almost 200 dollars."  For not much more, you can find them on sale new. I did not say you can get them for 200 dollars.lol! Sometimes messages get so misinterpreted. Especially mine for some reason. I really do prefer verbal communication. So much gets lost without voice tone and facial expressions. Know what I mean?

 Check in the Michael Kors forum 'deals thread' and you may very well find a good sale at a reputable retailer,. Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jane_swc said:


> This seller is based in Malaysia thus the currency is RM (Ringgit Malaysia). I was putting around usd$200 for easy reference.


Hmmm...Do they ship from Malaysia? I am confused because their IP address is listed as follows. It does say the 'owner country' is hidden? Oh,  I see now.  I guess that is just the website company's address.  But the bags all look really good. I checked all  the bags that I am familiar with and they all look authentic to me. I am only knowledgeable about two brands, MK being one of them. They have many others like LV, etc. .Also , scamadvisor is stating they have a high trust rating and the website is safe.  That's a good sign, I would think. Maybe Jojo or someone else will chime in as well. 


check

High Trust Rating. 
This Site Looks Safe To use.
Website: misstudou.com
Title: misstudou

Domain Age: 3 Years, 53 Days
Website Speed: Average

Owner: Whois Agent ()
Owner Address: PMB 368, 14150 NE 20th St
Owner City: Bellevue
Owner Postcode: 98007
Owner Country : Hidden 
Website Location  : United States 
Notes:-


----------



## cdtracing

Hi Ladies.  Can anyone authenticate this for me.  I've been looking at it on Poshmark but I haven't bought off this site yet.  Just want to make sure before I bite the bullet.  I've been on the hunt for a large Sapphire Selma.

https://poshmark.com/listing/MK-Royal-Blue-Large-SelmaHP-126-53bfec410b47d317dd05762c


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Hi Ladies.  Can anyone authenticate this for me.  I've been looking at it on Poshmark but I haven't bought off this site yet.  Just want to make sure before I bite the bullet.  I've been on the hunt for a large Sapphire Selma.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/MK-Royal-Blue-Large-SelmaHP-126-53bfec410b47d317dd05762c


Authentic! And gorgeous! You can make an offer ! I will pm you


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic! And gorgeous! You can make an offer ! I will pm you



I made an offer.  Now to see if she takes it.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## jane_swc

CinthiaZ said:


> Hmmm...Do they ship from Malaysia? I am confused because their IP address is listed as follows. It does say the 'owner country' is hidden? Oh,  I see now.  I guess that is just the website company's address.  But the bags all look really good. I checked all  the bags that I am familiar with and they all look authentic to me. I am only knowledgeable about two brands, MK being one of them. They have many others like LV, etc. .Also , scamadvisor is stating they have a high trust rating and the website is safe.  That's a good sign, I would think. Maybe Jojo or someone else will chime in as well.
> 
> 
> check
> 
> High Trust Rating.
> This Site Looks Safe To use.
> Website: misstudou.com
> Title: misstudou
> 
> Domain Age: 3 Years, 53 Days
> Website Speed: Average
> 
> Owner: Whois Agent ()
> Owner Address: PMB 368, 14150 NE 20th St
> Owner City: Bellevue
> Owner Postcode: 98007
> Owner Country : Hidden
> Website Location  : United States
> Notes:-




Thanks for ur advice, sharing and effort made even to check on the IP address on behalf. This seller is really based in Malaysia thus i dont think the website is operating in the US. Anyway thanks a million. I am still considering whether or not to make a purchase.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

jane_swc said:


> but this seller is based in malaysia thus the currency indicating would be in rm. &#9786;&#65039;



+1


----------



## hbandtr4eva

CinthiaZ said:


> The paper work looks official but that can be obtained easily. There really aren't enough pics to say for sure and this tote is one of the most highly faked MK bags. Also, she only has 3 feedbacks with no selling history of selling anything, or any authentic bags. I personally would either ask for more pics listed in my signature below, or I would move on. There has been an invasion of new sellers listing the Jet Set Tote lately and 90 percent of them have been fakes. Notice no one else has bid on it and there is only 18 hours left to the auction.There is a reason for this and it is mainly because of the lack of selling history.
> 
> The only place I would buy a Jet Set tote is at Michael Kors themselves or one of their known distributors, because they are so highly faked. If you live outside of the USA and don't have MK stores, you can try Bloomingdales here in the USA. They deliver Internationally. Also, this bag goes on sale quite often. With patience , and shopping,  you can get one for a good price from a reputable retailer. Good Luck.



Thank you so much for your kind help, I'm in the UK so can't buy direct from Michael Kors and all the retailers here are so pricey. Annoyingly I found a gorgeous bag for $133 on Macy's but although they ship to the UK they wouldn't send that particular one for some reason  my search continues!


----------



## coivcte

hbandtr4eva said:


> Thank you so much for your kind help, I'm in the UK so can't buy direct from Michael Kors and all the retailers here are so pricey. Annoyingly I found a gorgeous bag for $133 on Macy's but although they ship to the UK they wouldn't send that particular one for some reason  my search continues!



Yeah Macys advertises in big words saying Now Shipping to Australia but none of their Michael Kors items qualifies for this. Plus you won't know until you try to add the item and go to check out, only to find that they won't ship these items. 

I tried to contact Macys before to double check but they never respond to any of my email.
I read on this forum, someone even tried to use a Forwarder inorder to purchase from. Macys but the order got cancelled. 

So don't bother to order any MK items from Macys if you are outside the USA!!


----------



## jojon21

jane_swc said:


> Can someone please assist to take a look at this website? MK is selling very cheap for a selma it is around $220 only! Too tempted to buy but i spotted the shape of selma is a bit off.
> 
> http://www.misstudou.com/2014/06/michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip-satchel.html?m=1
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Authentic Selma! Also have checked her other MK bags and Coach bags, all are authentic. I would feel confident buying from this seller.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

How about this studded selma? Black with ghw. Price $187


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Inside:


----------



## karmant

The link has been removed and no longer available


----------



## karmant

On the first one I also have reviewed may sites for authentic and everything I have seen they will not have same pattern inside and out and also the inside lettering is never this bold. It's usually faint to the inside color


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Was this for me?


----------



## keylimepie16

Is this Grayson Chain Satchel authentic? I'm pretty sure it is, but I would really appreciate a second opinion 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171651695532?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## tamarino

Hello!  Can you help me in authenticate this MK bag? I would appreciate any help


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Authentic Selma! Also have checked her other MK bags and Coach bags, all are authentic. I would feel confident buying from this seller.


Thanks for verifying Jojo!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Inside:


Norwegiangirl,   This studded Selma looks good . Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

tamarino said:


> Hello!  Can you help me in authenticate this MK bag? I would appreciate any help


Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

keylimepie16 said:


> Is this Grayson Chain Satchel authentic? I'm pretty sure it is, but I would really appreciate a second opinion
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171651695532?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Authentic!


----------



## robynmich17

CinthiaZ said:


> I would be nervous too, from a zero feedback seller??  From the photos provided it looks ok, but we really need more pics to be 100% sure. There have been too many zero FB sellers listing fakes on ebay lately for me to be anything but leary of this listing.
> 
> Ask her to send you a photo of the inside made in country tag and the engraving on the sides of the gold hardware that are connected to the handles.. Also a direct shot of the Michael Kors label so we can check the stitching., etc.Try to get these pics before you pay. Tell her you refuse to pay, until she sends the requested photos. If she doesn't answer you, you will have to pay before 3 days after you win the auction, or she can file an unpaid item against your account.
> 
> If  you end up winning, and have to pay, without getting those pics first,  just come back here after you get it, and provide us the requested photos shown in my signature below and we can then give you a definite answer. You can always return it,  for a refund,if we deem it is fake.
> 
> The letters on the front can just be from shadows and various other photography issues.such as lighting, etc.  If you did not bid yet, I would not bid until you get more pics. For the amount you are bidding, as it is almost up to 200.00, you can find this bag on sale new, at many MK retail stores.
> 
> I would NEVER buy a designer bag from a seller who has no proven history of selling ANY authentic bags. Please avoid this in the future. Not a very good practice.  Especially when it comes to designer bags. Hope this turns out OK for you.  All is not lost however, because you can still get your money back. Good Luck!





Pictures attached! Her response was super understanding and helpful: "Let me know if you want more photos! They don't have a "made in" tag in them. But if you want any more proof! Feel free and I'll send it all your way!! I understand about it all!!" But no made in tag? Is that normal? Also, the item is NWOT, but it looks like the "feet" are kind of scratched up?


----------



## CinthiaZ




----------



## CinthiaZ

robynmich17 said:


> Pictures attached! Her response was super understanding and helpful: "Let me know if you want more photos! They don't have a "made in" tag in them. But if you want any more proof! Feel free and I'll send it all your way!! I understand about it all!!" But no made in tag? Is that normal? Also, the item is NWOT, but it looks like the "feet" are kind of scratched up?


Good response from the seller. The bag is authentic! Glad this worked out well for you. Whew!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Norwegiangirl,   This studded Selma looks good . Authentic!



Thanks!


----------



## robynmich17

CinthiaZ said:


> Good response from the seller. The bag is authentic! Glad this worked out well for you. Whew!



Is it normal that these bags may not have a "made in" tag?

Thanks SO MUCH for the responses  so appreciated! Just can't afford $358, so have been turning to ebay etc.!


----------



## CinthiaZ

robynmich17 said:


> Is it normal that these bags may not have a "made in" tag?
> 
> Thanks SO MUCH for the responses  so appreciated! Just can't afford $358, so have been turning to ebay etc.!


No it's not normal. They are very hard to find and since this her first MK sale, I think she just doesn't know where to look. Based on the other pics, it looks fine. I am sure you will find the made in tag when you get it. Please check the deals and steals thread from time to time. One member found Selma on sale at Macy's for 187.00!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I just went a bit further in on their site and checked it out. All prices I saw were in RM ( like RM 790 for tricolored Sutton), but still lower than retail. I would save heaps on ordering from them.


Jojo agrees it is a good site as well. All the bags we saw were authentic. and the website has a high trust rating from scamadvisor which is a valid source. Yes , the deals are great , but not impossible. Macy's just had a sale on the Selma for 187.00!  Please check the deals and steals thread. There are unbelievable sales and bargains posted there frequently.


----------



## missphilippa

Hi! Please authenticate this MK bag, thank you so much!


----------



## missphilippa

More pics:


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> More pics:


Totally authentic!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Seriously considering this Miranda bag, but have to check with you first. The bag is in cerulean Blue with shw, bought 2014. Original price was according to seller 1212,71 USD. She`s selling it for 292.- USD. 

The mesurments are: approximatly 12 " tall and 11" wide.

Is it geuine?


----------



## missphilippa

CinthiaZ said:


> Totally authentic!



Thank you


----------



## jojon21

missphilippa said:


> More pics:



Beautiful authentic Sutton - enjoy!


----------



## Norwegian Girl




----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Seriously considering this Miranda bag, but have to check with you first. The bag is in cerulean Blue with shw, bought 2014. Original price was according to seller 1212,71 USD. She`s selling it for 292.- USD.
> 
> The mesurments are: approximatly 12 " tall and 11" wide.
> 
> Is it geuine?


It looks good. I am flabergasted at the price! But the pics look fine and it is authentic. Is there any damage? I wonder why it is so cheap?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> It looks good. I am flabergasted at the price! But the pics look fine and it is authentic. Is there any damage? I wonder why it is so cheap?



She says no. It's been treated with the rain protective thing she bought at the MK store in San Francisco when she bought it. She says it's rare, that only a few stores got a few bags in this color. Limited Edition? 
She's selling because she's only used it once since last July. I also think it's because of the blue color. Norway is still behind in that sense.  The majority of bags sold here are black, grey, navy and luggage.  Very rarely you see pink or green. Maybe that's why?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> She says no. It's been treated with the rain protective thing she bought at the MK store in San Francisco when she bought it. She says it's rare, that only a few stores got a few bags in this color. Limited Edition?
> She's selling because she's only used it once since last July. I also think it's because of the blue color. Norway is still behind in that sense.  The majority of bags sold hete are black, grey, navy and luggage.  Very rarely you see pink or green. Maybe that's why?


Wow! Grab it! That's an unbelievable price! I just found this fake one. While I was searching for yours! Report!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa116b53c


----------



## Rubytuesday40

Micheal Kors Selma studied bag 
Seller on eBay i.tech.storei
Ebay item no. 181650363195
Do u think this bag is authentic


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! Grab it! That's an unbelievable price! I just found this fake one. While I was searching for yours! Report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa116b53c


Thank you! You're so kind!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Rubytuesday40 said:


> Micheal Kors Selma studied bag
> Seller on eBay i.tech.storei
> Ebay item no. 181650363195
> Do u think this bag is authentic


Totally authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you! You're so kind!


You're welcome. Please report the link.


----------



## Rubytuesday40

Really fantastic


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Seriously considering this Miranda bag, but have to check with you first. The bag is in cerulean Blue with shw, bought 2014. Original price was according to seller 1212,71 USD. She`s selling it for 292.- USD.
> 
> The mesurments are: approximatly 12 " tall and 11" wide.
> 
> Is it geuine?



Genuine.  Wow!  What a deal!  I would be all over that!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> You're welcome. Please report the link.



Ok


----------



## tamarino

Can you help me, and  tell me if the bag is ok ?


----------



## Handbaglover222

Please can you help me authenticate this bag. It is from ebay and is the east west tote in dark dune, selling for £175. The seller has 100% feedback score (although this is for a wide variety of items) and I noticed that she has sold mulberry bags and purses previously, where the buyer has left positive feedback saying they were authentic 

The seller does not have the receipt for this bag as it was a gift and also does not have any of the tags. She assures me it is genuine and has been very willing to answer all my questions. I just don't want to buy a fake, I'd rather buy a full price bag. Please help!

Will post further pics


----------



## Handbaglover222

More pic


----------



## Handbaglover222

...


----------



## Handbaglover222

Here's another


----------



## Handbaglover222

Engraving on the zip


----------



## Handbaglover222

.


----------



## Euromutt86

tamarino said:


> Can you help me, and  tell me if the bag is ok ?



Definitely, I have the same one. They're identical!


----------



## Handbaglover222

Thanks in advance


----------



## bizzybee123

Hello, This is my first time on here....but wanted to know if this purse on ebay was authentic or not.. Ebay item number 391037012597.. not for sure if I was able to post the pic or not...but thanks in advance


seller id    kix.noir 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391037012597?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT






* ebay listings, we need 
 item number
 seller user id
 link to listing*


----------



## CinthiaZ

Handbaglover222 said:


> Engraving on the zip


Agreed, authentic! Very nice!


----------



## bizzybee123

CinthiaZ said:


> Agreed, authentic! Very nice!








Thanks for the fast response!!!!! I wish I knew about this site a long time ago..but I will pass it on thanks again


----------



## CinthiaZ

bizzybee123 said:


> Hello, This is my first time on here....but wanted to know if this purse on ebay was authentic or not.. Ebay item number 391037012597.. not for sure if I was able to post the pic or not...but thanks in advance
> 
> 
> seller id    kix.noir
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391037012597?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * ebay listings, we need
> item number
> seller user id
> link to listing*


The bag looks like an authentic Delancy bag, but I would be more comfortable saying for sure, if there were more pics of the interior lining, label and date code tag. Since there is only 40 minutes left, it will hard to get more pics from the seller. If you win the bag, please send us requested pics in my signature and we can verify it better then. If we find it is not authentic, you will be able to send it back and ebay will even pay for return shipping. From the pics I can see now, it really does look good. Whie the seller has a very high feedback score, it not for selling designer bags and is mostly feedback for electronics and other things, so that is a bit of a concern,  Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ




----------



## CinthiaZ

bizzybee123 said:


> Thanks for the fast response!!!!! I wish I knew about this site a long time ago..but I will pass it on thanks again


May I ask how you found out about us?


----------



## bizzybee123

ok...I just read your messages...and I found out about your site from I guess a post on ebay...How to Authenticate a Genuine from a Fake Michael Kors bag

bags*n*bling*n*everything 
 Published by 

bags*n*bling*n*everything 

so I guess that seller posted it..http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Auth...ke-Michael-Kors-bag-/10000000204018200/g.html

so I will take a chance, I was a little skept because the seller posted if you think our items are fake then don't buy.. a lot of their purses the tags are attached, but they offered a 14 day return so I figured that would give me enough time to inestigate...so should I be looking for that little white tag in the inside as well?


----------



## missphilippa

jojon21 said:


> Beautiful authentic Sutton - enjoy!



Thanks! I was so excited when it was delivered the other day


----------



## CinthiaZ

bizzybee123 said:


> ok...I just read your messages...and I found out about your site from I guess a post on ebay...How to Authenticate a Genuine from a Fake Michael Kors bag
> 
> bags*n*bling*n*everything
> Published by
> 
> bags*n*bling*n*everything
> 
> so I guess that seller posted it..http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Auth...ke-Michael-Kors-bag-/10000000204018200/g.html
> 
> so I will take a chance, I was a little skept because the seller posted if you think our items are fake then don't buy.. a lot of their purses the tags are attached, but they offered a 14 day return so I figured that would give me enough time to inestigate...so should I be looking for that little white tag in the inside as well?


Yes, that  made in country tag needs to be in there. It is usually on the left side of the lining, on the seem. It is very small and hard to find. When you get it, try to locate it. I have a feeling the bag is authentic, but please post requested pics once you get it, just in case. The seller HAS to return especially if they offer 14 day returns. No worries. That guide is a very good one! I am glad the seller is sending folks here. Did the seller you bought from post that guide? Because bags n bling does not have that Delancy for sale?


----------



## tamarino

Euromutt86 said:


> Definitely, I have the same one. They're identical!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Handbaglover222

I'm not sure if all my pictures are showing up? Apologies I am new to the forum! These are the bags I am wondering if they are authentic

eBay item 251784644497

And item 331460242140

For the first one the seller has sent me extra pics showing all the engravings on the bag and also the "made in" tag inside. Will try to post these pics again later if my earlier ones have not worked


----------



## Rubytuesday40

Ebay item 281565376106
Seller ; noi2515
Leather Red Python selma satchel large 
Could u please check it out for authenticity please x


----------



## tamarino

Girls, can you tell me if each bag has different number on sillicone inside? I am asking because i saw 2 bags with the same number


----------



## CinthiaZ

tamarino said:


> Girls, can you tell me if each bag has different number on sillicone inside? I am asking because i saw 2 bags with the same number


Some will have the same number if they were made in the same country on the same date. Are you referring to the date code tab? Also, it it is the same style, it will have the same serial number.. So yes, the same number can and will be on the same style.


----------



## Bootlover07

I just purchased this michael kors bedford shoulder bag in mandarin from eBay. Nordstrom had this bag last summer and said mandarin won't come back in this bag so I jumped on it! I've never bought an MK off eBay so wanted help making sure it is authentic


----------



## jojon21

Bootlover07 said:


> I just purchased this michael kors bedford shoulder bag in mandarin from eBay. Nordstrom had this bag last summer and said mandarin won't come back in this bag so I jumped on it! I've never bought an MK off eBay so wanted help making sure it is authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878255
> View attachment 2878256
> View attachment 2878257
> View attachment 2878258
> View attachment 2878259



Looks good! Love the mandarin color and the pebbly leather, congrats on finding that!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Looks good! Love the mandarin color and the pebbly leather, congrats on finding that!


I agree with Jojo. Totally authentic and nice find! But be careful on ebay. There's a lot of fakes on there. Make sure the seller has a good track record and feedback history for selling authentics bags. Most of fakes I see are listed by sellers with low feedback scores. There are some with high FB scores with a fake sometimes, but not near as many as the 20 or less feedbacks..


----------



## Bootlover07

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with Jojo. Totally authentic and nice find! But be careful on ebay. There's a lot of fakes on there. Make sure the seller has a good track record and feedback history for selling authentics bags. Most of fakes I see are listed by sellers with low feedback scores. There are some with high FB scores with a fake sometimes, but not near as many as the 20 or less feedbacks..




Thank you! Yes, this seller actually didn't have a lot of feedback so I only took the chance because they accept returns! I really wanted this color. I've bought coach from eBay but I've bought enough to feel like I have some knowledge. I know there are a ton of MK fakes though so I wanted to be sure!


----------



## Bootlover07

jojon21 said:


> Looks good! Love the mandarin color and the pebbly leather, congrats on finding that!




Thank you! Not technically an authentication question, but I just noticed there is no hang tag. I'm going to ask the seller but I missed it on the pics. Is it worth making a fuss over? I still love the bag, especially now that I know it's legit


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! Not technically an authentication question, but I just noticed there is no hang tag. I'm going to ask the seller but I missed it on the pics. Is it worth making a fuss over? I still love the bag, especially now that I know it's legit


Many MK bags don't come with the charms. If she advertised it in the listing, than yes request it. Otherwise, there is nothing you can do. They are easily obtained. I think you can even call Michael Kors and get one for free, that's providing this bag originally came with one. many do not. Also, I see them for sale on ebay all the time. Good luck!


----------



## Bootlover07

CinthiaZ said:


> Many MK bags don't come with the charms. If she advertised it in the listing, than yes request it. Otherwise, there isn't much you can do. They are easily obtained. I think you can even call Michael Kors and get one for free, that's providing this bag originally came with one. many do not. Also, I see them for sale on ebay all the time. Good luck!




Yes this bag does come with one. She didn't say it was missing in the listing (another seller is listing the same bag, but it's damaged and she said it was missing). Thanks for the info, I will try calling MK!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! Yes, this seller actually didn't have a lot of feedback so I only took the chance because they accept returns! I really wanted this color. I've bought coach from eBay but I've bought enough to feel like I have some knowledge. I know there are a ton of MK fakes though so I wanted to be sure!


There are some unbelievably good fakes. The Michael Kors fakes are pretty obvious, but those counterfeitors got Coach down to a T! They even produce glove tanned leather which is very expensive to make. The authenticators here in the Coach forum are amazing! They really know their stuff. Plus they have some very good reference threads that I wish we had here in the Michael Kors thread. They have been faking Coach much longer than MK, so the research has been more extensive. You would be surprised on how close the fakes are with Coach. They are almost identical to the real thing. Those gals over there know every little sign and know every serial number for each bag. They really are amazing!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> Yes this bag does come with one. She didn't say it was missing in the listing (another seller is listing the same bag, but it's damaged and she said it was missing). Thanks for the info, I will try calling MK!


Maybe she didn't know it was missing? Depends how she got it. She could be selling it for a friend or something. Especially if she a new seller and not real familiar with designer bags. There are lots of them for sale on ebay and poshmark too!They even have some nicer ones with rhinestones and different designs and colors to choose from.


----------



## Pursecrazymom

Greetings all I just found this site through an ebay link on authenticating Kors handbags.  I am happy to be here.   I wonder if I can use your expertise to tell me if this is an original Kors handbag or not?  I recently purchased it but I am unfamiliar with this lining and I thought they all had metal zippers but I am not sure?  The stitching appears to be uniform and straight. The handles have that issue where the piping inside moves leaving the ends to get bendy.. this happened to my authentic vintage.    I would love your opinion here I will try and post some photos below.  Thank you for your input.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I have to stop searching for bags. I may have bought three bags in the last few days. The specchio Hamilton in pearl grey with shw, the cerulean blue Miranda and now perhaps this one; the black saffiano leather Hamilton specchio with shw. I've asked for interior photo, the label inside and why the key is missing. To me it looks ok. What do you think?


----------



## sara28

Hi, i was wondering if anyone might be able to tell me if this authentic. It is the Jet set travel tote.







I'm not sure how well you can see but there is a pinkish bit showing between the block of the strap.




There seems to be a staple of some kind holding together part of the strap. This is on both front straps.




The stamped logo is not straight. 




The key hook does not have Michael Kors stamped on it.




Ykk zipper stamped on the side.










Leather overlaps a bit on the top of the bag. 




Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pursecrazymom said:


> Greetings all I just found this site through an ebay link on authenticating Kors handbags.  I am happy to be here.   I wonder if I can use your expertise to tell me if this is an original Kors handbag or not?  I recently purchased it but I am unfamiliar with this lining and I thought they all had metal zippers but I am not sure?  The stitching appears to be uniform and straight. The handles have that issue where the piping inside moves leaving the ends to get bendy.. this happened to my authentic vintage.    I would love your opinion here I will try and post some photos below.  Thank you for your input.


Sorry, that bag is a total fake. That interior is commonly seen on most fakes and the front logo is all wrong and so is the inside label. Not even close. Sorry. Don't try tp sell that on ebay or you could lose your account. The seller that sold you that is lucky she got away with it. If you can return it, you really should. ebay has a new 90 day return policy, so if you got it within the last 3 months, send it back!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I have to stop searching for bags. I may have bought three bags in the last few days. The specchio Hamilton in pearl grey with shw, the cerulean blue Miranda and now perhaps this one; the black saffiano leather Hamilton specchio with shw. I've asked for interior photo, the label inside and why the key is missing. To me it looks ok. What do you think?


So far, so good , but need to see interior. The outside looks right, the care cards and dust bag look good, but an interior shot would tell us for certain.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> So far, so good , but need to see interior. The outside looks right, the care cards and dust bag look good, but an interior shot would tell us for certain.



Thanks. Waiting on the pics


----------



## CinthiaZ

sara28 said:


> Hi, i was wondering if anyone might be able to tell me if this authentic. It is the Jet set travel tote.
> 
> View attachment 2878598
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878599
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how well you can see but there is a pinkish bit showing between the block of the strap.
> 
> View attachment 2878600
> 
> 
> There seems to be a staple of some kind holding together part of the strap. This is on both front straps.
> 
> View attachment 2878601
> 
> 
> The stamped logo is not straight.
> 
> View attachment 2878605
> 
> 
> The key hook does not have Michael Kors stamped on it.
> 
> View attachment 2878612
> 
> 
> Ykk zipper stamped on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2878614
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878615
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878616
> 
> 
> Leather overlaps a bit on the top of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 2878617
> 
> 
> Thanks


Your bag appears to be authentic. The key hooks do not get stamped. The zippers look good. As far as the staples, I can't see them and don't know what that is about. Perhaps a repair?? Did you buy this used? The overlap on the edges is normal.There have been complaints before about the crooked lettering on these bags in the past. The Jet Set Tote is not one of their higher end bags. The interior looks correct and so do the tags. and dust bag. I say it's authentic. Although the jet Set Tote is one of the most highly faked bags. It would help if you revealed where or who it was purchased from. But with the pics you have provided , it looks fine.


----------



## sara28

CinthiaZ said:


> Your bag appears to be authentic. The key hooks do not get stamped. The zippers look good. As far as the staples, I can't see them and don't know what that is about. Perhaps a repair?? Did you buy this used? The overlap on the edges is normal.There have been complaints before about the crooked lettering on these bags in the past. The Jet Set Tote is not one of their higher end bags. The interior looks correct and so do the tags. and dust bag. I say it's authentic. Although the jet Set Tote is one of the most highly faked bags. It would help if you revealed where or who it was purchased from. But with the pics you have provided , it looks fine.


Thank you 
I bought it off ebay. http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/ruby-galaxy
It was hard to get a good picture of it but in the circle part that you pull the strap through on the side you can (kinda) see a small silver line that's actually a staple i just thought it was strange. Where i live you can't buy Michael kors in store so i wasn't sure if that was something they did on their bags or not since i couldn't compare in person.


----------



## CinthiaZ

sara28 said:


> Thank you
> I bought it off ebay. http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/ruby-galaxy
> It was hard to get a good picture of it but in the circle part that you pull the strap through on the side you can (kinda) see a small silver line that's actually a staple i just thought it was strange. Where i live you can't buy Michael kors in store so i wasn't sure if that was something they did on their bags or not since i couldn't compare in person.


Our Jojo21 will come on here soon. Maybe she can tell you more about the staples? I never saw that either, but it could mean a lot of things. I am not alarmed about them,  because everything else looks good. The Jet Set Tote isn't one of their more expensive bags so they could use short cuts on it. It wouldn't surprise me. They are made in mass production because so many of them are sold and they may cut corners here and there. Since it is one of their least expensive totes, and is a handsome looking bag,that is why so many of them are sold. 

The seller looks to be selling designer bags, mostly Long Champ, so I am sure she knows what to look for and to acquire from good sources, however, she has only sold two Micheal Kors bags. IMO, I think it is authentic, but would like for Jojo21 to chime in here and see what she thinks. I will PM her tomorrow and ask her to  take a look as well. Or she may pop in any time , probably in the morning since it is late. The staples have me a bit puzzled too. Otherwise, everything else, really does look good. Meanwhile, I am going to see what I can find out about this seller's Long Champ bags .


----------



## jane_swc

Hi all, please let me have your comment on this medium black color sutton. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

jane_swc said:


> Hi all, please let me have your comment on this medium black color sutton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878737
> View attachment 2878739
> View attachment 2878740
> View attachment 2878741
> View attachment 2878742
> View attachment 2878743
> View attachment 2878744
> View attachment 2878745
> View attachment 2878746
> View attachment 2878747
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Looks good to me


----------



## jane_swc

jane_swc said:


> Hi all, please let me have your comment on this medium black color sutton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878737
> View attachment 2878739
> View attachment 2878740
> View attachment 2878741
> View attachment 2878742
> View attachment 2878743
> View attachment 2878744
> View attachment 2878745
> View attachment 2878746
> View attachment 2878747
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!




Is it a norm to have the magnet closure without anything on it like this? Thanks


----------



## jane_swc

Norwegian Girl said:


> Looks good to me




Thanks for your opinion


----------



## jojon21

jane_swc said:


> Hi all, please let me have your comment on this medium black color sutton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878737
> View attachment 2878739
> View attachment 2878740
> View attachment 2878741
> View attachment 2878742
> View attachment 2878743
> View attachment 2878744
> View attachment 2878745
> View attachment 2878746
> View attachment 2878747
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Authentic!


----------



## jojon21

sara28 said:


> Thank you
> I bought it off ebay. http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/ruby-galaxy
> It was hard to get a good picture of it but in the circle part that you pull the strap through on the side you can (kinda) see a small silver line that's actually a staple i just thought it was strange. Where i live you can't buy Michael kors in store so i wasn't sure if that was something they did on their bags or not since i couldn't compare in person.





CinthiaZ said:


> Our Jojo21 will come on here soon. Maybe she can tell you more about the staples? I never saw that either, but it could mean a lot of things. I am not alarmed about them,  because everything else looks good. The Jet Set Tote isn't one of their more expensive bags so they could use short cuts on it. It wouldn't surprise me. They are made in mass production because so many of them are sold and they may cut corners here and there. Since it is one of their least expensive totes, and is a handsome looking bag,that is why so many of them are sold.
> 
> The seller looks to be selling designer bags, mostly Long Champ, so I am sure she knows what to look for and to acquire from good sources, however, she has only sold two Micheal Kors bags. IMO, I think it is authentic, but would like for Jojo21 to chime in here and see what she thinks. I will PM her tomorrow and ask her to  take a look as well. Or she may pop in any time , probably in the morning since it is late. The staples have me a bit puzzled too. Otherwise, everything else, really does look good. Meanwhile, I am going to see what I can find out about this seller's Long Champ bags .



Agree with CinthiaZ, your jet set tote looks authentic.  The staples puzzle me as well but there could be explanations for that. Everything else is spot on.


----------



## Pursecrazymom

CinthiaZ thank you for your help.  Actually I had won it but not paid yet as I wanted to come here with the photos first.  I had my doubts but I only collect vintage authentic bags so thank you for the input.  I just messaged the seller telling her I refuse to purchase it and for her to dispose of the handbag properly or I will contact Ebay.  I really appreciate your help.


----------



## cdtracing

jane_swc said:


> Hi all, please let me have your comment on this medium black color sutton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878737
> View attachment 2878739
> View attachment 2878740
> View attachment 2878741
> View attachment 2878742
> View attachment 2878743
> View attachment 2878744
> View attachment 2878745
> View attachment 2878746
> View attachment 2878747
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



This is authentic.  Great bag!


----------



## jane_swc

cdtracing said:


> This is authentic.  Great bag!




Thanks a lot for your comment!


----------



## jane_swc

jojon21 said:


> Authentic!




Thanks Jojo! Is it a norm to have the magnet closure without any words and numbering on it? Let me hear from you please.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jane_swc said:


> Hi all, please let me have your comment on this medium black color sutton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878737
> View attachment 2878739
> View attachment 2878740
> View attachment 2878741
> View attachment 2878742
> View attachment 2878743
> View attachment 2878744
> View attachment 2878745
> View attachment 2878746
> View attachment 2878747
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Authentic and very nice!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Here are the photos of the black N/S Hamilton specchio . Is it genuine?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Close up


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Carecard


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Front


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pursecrazymom said:


> CinthiaZ thank you for your help.  Actually I had won it but not paid yet as I wanted to come here with the photos first.  I had my doubts but I only collect vintage authentic bags so thank you for the input.  I just messaged the seller telling her I refuse to purchase it and for her to dispose of the handbag properly or I will contact Ebay.  I really appreciate your help.


Please be sure to leave appropriate feedback so others know they are selling fakes. Glad you didn't pay yet. If the seller or ebay tries to fight it, come back here and we can send you to the proper channels to win the case. Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Front


Yes, genuine and gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, genuine and gorgeous! Enjoy!



Yes!!! Thank you very much! Sooo happy!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jane_swc said:


> Is it a norm to have the magnet closure without anything on it like this? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878775


Yes, there are two parts of the snap closure, one will be stamped and the receiving end isn't. Beautiful authentic bag!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Black Leather Hamilton Bag
Seller rhog1981 
Link http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-MICHAEL-KORS-BLACK-LEATHER-HAMILTON-TOTE-SATCHEL-BAG-/181650299209?

Please let me know if this is authentic, thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

From the photos provided, the bag looks fine, however, it would be better if we could see the interior lining. label and date code tag. I checked the sellers other listings and her completed listings as well, and all of her bags appear to be authentic. I don't like that she doesn't offer returns? To be safe, ask her to send you a photo of the interior. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Front



I would say this is authentic.  A gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

alichelsealyn said:


> Black Leather Hamilton Bag
> Seller rhog1981
> Link http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-MICHAEL-KORS-BLACK-LEATHER-HAMILTON-TOTE-SATCHEL-BAG-/181650299209?
> 
> Please let me know if this is authentic, thank you!


From the photos provided, the bag looks fine, however, it would be better if we could see the interior lining. label and date code tag. I checked the sellers other listings and her completed listings as well, and all of her bags appear to be authentic. I don't like that she doesn't offer returns? To be safe, ask her to send you a photo of the interior. Thank you.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> I would say this is authentic.  A gorgeous bag!!!



Thank you! Got it for a steal!


----------



## jane_swc

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, there are two parts of the snap closure, one will be stamped and the receiving end isn't. Beautiful authentic bag!




Thank you !


----------



## alichelsealyn

CinthiaZ said:


> From the photos provided, the bag looks fine, however, it would be better if we could see the interior lining. label and date code tag. I checked the sellers other listings and her completed listings as well, and all of her bags appear to be authentic. I don't like that she doesn't offer returns? To be safe, ask her to send you a photo of the interior. Thank you.



Hmm I'll ask for more pics but I might avoid this one because of the no returns. Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

alichelsealyn said:


> Hmm I'll ask for more pics but I might avoid this one because of the no returns. Thank you!


ebay has a buyer protection program. Even if sellers don't offer returns, they HAVE to do one if an item is not as described, so sellers saying they don't do returns is futile, because ebay over rides this with their buyer  protection policy. It is a very good deal if she will send you the interior photo. That is a good sign of honesty and good customer service. Let's see if she sends it before you give up.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> ebay has a buyer protection program. Even if sellers don't offer returns, they HAVE to do one if an item is not as described, so sellers saying they don't do returns is futile, because ebay over rides this with their buyer  protection policy. It is a very good deal if she will send you the interior photo. That is a good sign of honesty and good customer service. Let's see if she sends it before you give up.


The seller shouldn't have any reason not to send more pictures if you request them.  I tend to stay away from sellers who don't send or post enough pictures.  Makes me think they're hiding something.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> The seller shouldn't have any reason not to send more pictures if you request them.  I tend to stay away from sellers who don't send or post enough pictures.  Makes me think they're hiding something.



+!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jojo21, I am sure this bag is authentic, but because it is so rare, I want your opinion too. This is truly a one of a kind and I am thinking of selling it so I want to be able to say it was authenticated here on the purse forum, because I know folks will question the authenticity because it's the ONLY ONE!! I can not find another one like it! Thinking it is from a limited edition or was used as a runway bag. I am having a hard time deciding if should sell or keep it. Tell me if you agree with me about authenticity. I know it is an older model because of this lining, but this IS an official MK lining, I am sure you have seen it before as well. Here are the first four pics and I will put more in a following post. Can you believe this bag?? I'm blown away by it! It is a combo of the Uptown Astor and Mosley Tote! I have never seen this and am thinking it's from a limited edition. I googled it and could not find anything about it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Next set of interior.


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Jojo21, I am sure this bag is authentic, but because it is so rare, I want your opinion too. This is truly a one of a kind and I am thinking of selling it so I want to be able to say it was authenticated here on the purse forum, because I know folks will question the authenticity because it's the ONLY ONE!! I can not find another one like it! Thinking it is from a limited edition or was used as a runway bag. I am having a hard time deciding if should sell or keep it. Tell me if you agree with me about authenticity. I know it is an older model because of this lining, but this IS an official MK lining, I am sure you have seen it before as well. Here are the first four pics and I will put more in a following post. Can you believe this bag?? I'm blown away by it! It is a combo of the Uptown Astor and Mosley Tote! I have never seen this and am thinking it's from a limited edition. I googled it and could not find anything about it!





CinthiaZ said:


> Next set of interior.



CinthiaZ, I agree with you, I'm absolutely positive this bag is authentic. All of the details are correct including the lining. It is absolutely gorgeous! I remember seeing this style once, but it was several years ago and I don't recall the style name. If I can find the style name, I'll be sure to let you know! Authentic, no doubt about it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> CinthiaZ, I agree with you, I'm absolutely positive this bag is authentic. All of the details are correct including the lining. It is absolutely gorgeous! I remember seeing this style once, but it was several years ago and I don't recall the style name. If I can find the style name, I'll be sure to let you know! Authentic, no doubt about it!


Thanks Jojo!! I am calling it the Astor Moxley Tote! lol! If you find it I'll be amazed! Thanks so much Jojo! Don't know what we'd do without you! You are our Fairy Godmother over here! lol! Thanks again!


----------



## iheart_purses

I have seen this bag in real life (in Canada) it is an older model so it doesn't surprise me much, we always get stuck with old stuff, but it's still a nice bag none the less! It looks Authentic!


----------



## mkobsession

Can someone please authenticate this 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...708?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259f045ae4


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I have seen this bag in real life (in Canada) it is an older model so it doesn't surprise me much, we always get stuck with old stuff, but it's still a nice bag none the less! It looks Authentic!


It IS authentic! Jojo said so! lol! Glad you agree. DO they have them new in the stores, there in Canada?? That's some pretty nice old stuff I wish they still had here! lol ! Also, that older lining is so much thicker and sturdier than these new thin sateen linings. The newer linings will not last near as long and will tear much easier. The only thing better is they might clean up easier , but as far as wear and tear, the older thick cotton weave linings are much better quality and usually last for years and years. I see so many torn linings on newer Selmas, etc, that have tears in them already. The older bags, just like everything else in the world was made better back when they took the time and spent the money to do things right. Too many cutting corners these days. Just my opinion from an old lady! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

mkobsession said:


> Can someone please authenticate this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...708?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259f045ae4


It looks good. I wish she would use flash when photographing the interior so we could see it better, but all other indications are that of an authentic Selma. Also , she has been selling authentic MK bags in the past and Louis Vuitton. She appears to purchasing from a good source. I would feel comfortable bidding on this bag. It would be nice to see the interior better. You could ask for a pic of the interior and ask her to use her flash so you can see the label and signature lining, but even if she doesn't get back to you on time, she offers returns and you could post your own pic here. If we find it not authentic at that time, she will have to pay your return shipping, so you really can't lose. I really do thing the bag is authentic, anyhow.


----------



## Pursecrazymom

Hey everyone,
Not sure if this is the right place to post this question.  If not let me know and I will relocate it.  So I have read that Kors bags will not have an exterior logo and an interior logo.  I assume that means if your bag is MK on the outside it should either have the cream canvas lining or just a satin lining stating kors?  I have two older handbags from around 2007.  Both are the circle monogram on the outside and the interior lining is a also the satin type with a super light circle print monogram also.  Did I read wrong info?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pursecrazymom said:


> Hey everyone,
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this question.  If not let me know and I will relocate it.  So I have read that Kors bags will not have an exterior logo and an interior logo.  I assume that means if your bag is MK on the outside it should either have the cream canvas lining or just a satin lining stating kors?  I have two older handbags from around 2007.  Both are the circle monogram on the outside and the interior lining is a also the satin type with a super light circle print monogram also.  Did I read wrong info?  What are your thoughts?


I bet I know where you read that was on that stupid facebook page. Right? That is so incorrect like so many other statements they make. There are hundreds of authentic MK designs that have the signature patterns both on the outside and inside of the bags. I saw those people telling ladies with perfectly authentic bags, that their bags were fake. They are so uninformed it is ridiculous. If that is where you saw this, stay as far away from that facebook post as you can. Very uninformed over there. People coming out of nowhere with baseless opinions. Your bag is probably totally authentic. Do you have any pics? We have some really good authenticators here that know these bags inside and out. I think I might be one of them! lol!


----------



## Pursecrazymom

Thanks so much and yes it was facebook.  The one bag I purchased myself so I know it's real.  The other off Ebay.  I think the code is ap-1107   Anyhow phew... I was beginning to think the counterfeit market took over Macy's LOL.

But I do wonder if the lining can tell you if a bag is real or not?  For instance while surfing Ebay are there certain linings that are not typical of Kors?  From what I have seen the heavy cream canvas is the older models, then you have the circle logo lining like two of my bags have, and I have also seen a very subtle lining with kors etched.  I'd love your thoughts.  Thank you for your post I do appreciate it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pursecrazymom said:


> Thanks so much and yes it was facebook.  The one bag I purchased myself so I know it's real.  The other off Ebay.  I think the code is ap-1107   Anyhow phew... I was beginning to think the counterfeit market took over Macy's LOL.
> 
> But I do wonder if the lining can tell you if a bag is real or not?  For instance while surfing Ebay are there certain linings that are not typical of Kors?  From what I have seen the heavy cream canvas is the older models, then you have the circle logo lining like two of my bags have, and I have also seen a very subtle lining with kors etched.  I'd love your thoughts.  Thank you for your post I do appreciate it.


There are so many different linings, and styles of linings, depending on the model and year made,  and yes, there are obvious fake linings. Yes you are correct about the white solid lining used on vintage bags, but they also used signature linings on vintage bags,like in the last pics posted above our posts. And yes, you can tell much about authenticity from the lining, absolutely! There is a lot to it and it takes time to learn. In the mean time, please feel free to come here and post links before you buy anything, if you are not sure. Also, post pics and we will be happy to help you. The counterfeitors read these blogs and we can't give out too much information or the fakes will get so good we won't be able to tell anymore, please understand. But we will be more than happy to help you with your purchases. Read the many other threads and check all the beautiful authentic bags posted here and familiarize yourself with them. That is a good start. Go back through these pages in this authentication thread, and look at some of the linings we deemed as fake. That will help as well. 

Welcome to the Purse Forum! We have a lot of fun here and help each other to buy quality authentic bags only. So glad you found us because that facebook post is a joke! All really bad information and what no one notices, is who it was started by! If you really check them out, you will be shocked! Let's put it this way, because I don't think I can't come right out and tell you what I discovered, , because there are rules here, but just trust this , they are not reputable! If you investigate like I did, you definitely won't be going back there! We are actually breaking a rule now, because we are only supposed to ask authenticity evaluations here, but since you are new,  I am hoping we get cut some slack here. Keep posting and after awhile you will be able to use more features here.. We are all limited when we first join the forum. So the more posts you make the better. Join in on different threads and have fun! 

Anyhow, welcome to a safe haven for authentic bags. This TPF ( the purse forum)  also authenticates many/ most other designer brands as well. There are also  some great threads about deals and steals, with coupon codes and everything. The ladies here will tell you about sales at macy's, etc. Plus when there is a sale going on at their website, and we will keep you off of the many fake websites! I know you will love it here! We have great friends from all over the world!


----------



## emms2381

Hi Authenticators

Could you please have a look at these 2 for me.

Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-M...85?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cf187a419
Seller:oakleydude14
Item ID:261750236185

Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-whi...74?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a4b2cc57e
Seller:tiffco_83 
Item ID:181649851774

Thank you kindly x


----------



## Pursecrazymom

Thank you again for your very helpful post!!  I really appreciate it.

I have been a vintage bag collector since 1999.  I am pretty experienced with vintage Gucci, Louis vuitton, Fendi and Dior to name a few.  I remember when I first joined Ebay the majority of these bags were genuine with the exception of the really bad fakes that were quite easy to pick out.  I remember faux Gucci's were made in the 1980's.  I took a liking to Michael Kors because of the quality and style however my knowledge base on these bags via authenticity is very limited.    I am actually afraid to buy on Ebay unless I see what seems like a genuine and even then I will only pay $50-$75 in that case.  I did pick up a cute satchel a few days ago, it has not arrived yet but to me this looks like the real deal.  The inside looked soiled but I am sure I can try and clean it.
  I would love your thoughts?  These are the seller's photos from Ebay.   Thank you again for taking the time to answer my questions


----------



## CinthiaZ

emms2381 said:


> Hi Authenticators
> 
> Could you please have a look at these 2 for me.
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-M...85?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cf187a419
> Seller:oakleydude14
> Item ID:261750236185
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-whi...74?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a4b2cc57e
> Seller:tiffco_83
> Item ID:181649851774
> 
> Thank you kindly x


The first one is authentic . The second one needs more pics to be 100 percent certain, although I don't see any alarms. We like to see the pics mentioned in my signature below. . What I don't like about either one is that they do not accept returns.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pursecrazymom said:


> Thank you again for your very helpful post!!  I really appreciate it.
> 
> I have been a vintage bag collector since 1999.  I am pretty experienced with vintage Gucci, Louis vuitton, Fendi and Dior to name a few.  I remember when I first joined Ebay the majority of these bags were genuine with the exception of the really bad fakes that were quite easy to pick out.  I remember faux Gucci's were made in the 1980's.  I took a liking to Michael Kors because of the quality and style however my knowledge base on these bags via authenticity is very limited.    I am actually afraid to buy on Ebay unless I see what seems like a genuine and even then I will only pay $50-$75 in that case.  I did pick up a cute satchel a few days ago, it has not arrived yet but to me this looks like the real deal.  The inside looked soiled but I am sure I can try and clean it.
> I would love your thoughts?  These are the seller's photos from Ebay.   Thank you again for taking the time to answer my questions


The bag appears to be authentic. This is a valid interior lining. Please post as many of the pics in my signature in blue, below,  as possible. Especially the Made in country tag and the label, although I am certain the bag is authentic. We do like to see a head on of the label and made in country tag. Thank you.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Please forgive me if my question is rather strange, but I read somewhere that MK only offers a 1 year warranty on their handbags. So, in light of a certain missing key, and my upcoming dialogue with MK Customerservice;  it would be nice to clarify something I have been wondering about. From seeing this; can you establish when the bag was actually made? If so, it seems like it was made in July of 2013. But I know for a fact that this bag is shy of a few months old.. How does MK calculate warranty?  From date of purchase only? You who have recieved locks etc, have you provided MK with date of purchase?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Please forgive me if my question is rather strange, but I read somewhere that MK only offers a 1 year warranty on their handbags. So, in light of a certain missing key, and my upcoming dialogue with MK Customerservice;  it would be nice to clarify something I have been wondering about. From seeing this; can you establish when the bag was actually made? If so, it seems like it was made in July of 2013. But I know for a fact that this bag is shy of a few months old.. How does MK calculate warranty?  From date of purchase only? You who have recieved locks etc, have you provided MK with date of purchase?


Warranties are always from the date of purchase, no matter what you buy. If you bought the bag used and it is from 2013, the one year warranty is over with. However, as I replied to you in the other thread just now, you can get a lock and key, pretty much anytime. I have an older Hamilton that is about the same age, and they didn't even ask me for the year date or warranty. They told me if I needed a lock and key, I could get it. I asked them how much and HE told me it was no charge. BUTT, you only get the lock and key, you do not get the leather key holder strap for some odd reason.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Warranties are always from the date of purchase, no matter what you buy. If you bought the bag used and it is from 2013, the one year warranty is over with. However, as I replied to you in the other thread just now, you can get a lock and key, pretty much anytime. I have an older Hamilton that is about the same age, and they didn't even ask me for the year date or warranty. They told me if I needed a lock and key, I could get it. I asked them how much and HE told me it was no charge. BUTT, you only get the lock and key, you do not get the leather key holder strap for some odd reason.



Ok...but I just checked the Hamiltons that I purchased brand new myself last August, and it still says 2013 on them. So perhaps bags can be produced ahead of the time they're actually being sold? I bought one of them at a high end store, and the other at Zalando. The receipt for the bag in question is within the one year from date of purchase.  A bit confused here..


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ok...but I just checked the Hamiltons that I purchased brand new myself last August, and it still says 2013 on them. So perhaps bags can be produced ahead of the time they're actually being sold? I bought one of them at a high end store, and the other at Zalando. The receipt for the bag in question is within the one year from date of purchase.  A bit confused here..


No hon, they do not go by when they were manufactured. If you have a receipt they go one year from the date of the receipt for the warranty.. What I am trying to convey here, is that if you bought it used, and don't have a receipt, you can't use the warranty, Get what I mean??  It doesn't matter anyhow. You can STILL get the lock and key anytime. You are thinking too hard! lol! The locks and keys are FREE as long as you have an authentic bag. That is the only requirement. You don't need to be under the warranty.No worries.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> The first one is authentic . The second one needs more pics to be 100 percent certain, although I don't see any alarms. We like to see the pics mentioned in my signature below. . What I don't like about either one is that they do not accept returns.



CinthiaZ is absolutely right.  I would want to see more clear pictures especially of the inside date & country of origin tag.  But I see these two listings have ended.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pursecrazymom said:


> Thank you again for your very helpful post!!  I really appreciate it.
> 
> I have been a vintage bag collector since 1999.  I am pretty experienced with vintage Gucci, Louis vuitton, Fendi and Dior to name a few.  I remember when I first joined Ebay the majority of these bags were genuine with the exception of the really bad fakes that were quite easy to pick out.  I remember faux Gucci's were made in the 1980's.  I took a liking to Michael Kors because of the quality and style however my knowledge base on these bags via authenticity is very limited.    I am actually afraid to buy on Ebay unless I see what seems like a genuine and even then I will only pay $50-$75 in that case.  I did pick up a cute satchel a few days ago, it has not arrived yet but to me this looks like the real deal.  The inside looked soiled but I am sure I can try and clean it.
> I would love your thoughts?  These are the seller's photos from Ebay.   Thank you again for taking the time to answer my questions


One more thing, now you can shop for MK on ebay and show us the listing to double check so you don't have to ever worry about buying a fake anymore, ever again!! Isn't that GREAT!!??? The ladies here really know their stuff, in all designs. We have very professional and excellent authenticators here, that I am very proud to be a part of.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> CinthiaZ is absolutely right.  I would want to see more clear pictures especially of the inside date & country of origin tag.  But I see these two listings have ended.


Sellers should turn on their flash on their cameras when they photograph the inside , or you can't see anything! Geez!  They should also show the label and made in country tag. I can't believe they expect people to spend that kind of money on 'good faith'  !! WT...lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ok...but I just checked the Hamiltons that I purchased brand new myself last August, and it still says 2013 on them. So perhaps bags can be produced ahead of the time they're actually being sold? I bought one of them at a high end store, and the other at Zalando. The receipt for the bag in question is within the one year from date of purchase.  A bit confused here..


And yes! The bags are usually made way before you purchase them, if that is what you are puzzled about?  They have to get there from China and then are stuck in customs for God knows how long, and then they have to be distributed to all the stores everywhere. That sounds like one year, right there. lol! Then the spring line will come out and sometimes they put aside the winter line in the back room, and then they go on sale later, or sent to the outlets, yadda yadda. Yes , you can surely buy a new bag with a tag that is a couple years old. Is that what you are wondering about?


----------



## lvmk

jojon21 said:


> CinthiaZ, I agree with you, I'm absolutely positive this bag is authentic. All of the details are correct including the lining. It is absolutely gorgeous! I remember seeing this style once, but it was several years ago and I don't recall the style name. If I can find the style name, I'll be sure to let you know! Authentic, no doubt about it!




I thought MK didn't do contrast stitching? That's one of the things they have on all those authentication guides...


----------



## CinthiaZ

lvmk said:


> I thought MK didn't do contrast stitching? That's one of the things they have on all those authentication guides...


No, that is a big rumor. All really good designers use beautiful contrast stitching ,and that is why it is called, 'contrast stitching'  Coach, LV, Gucci, Michael Kors, ALL of them do it!  A good designer would not be a good designer, if they didn't use beautiful , detailed contrast stitching. That is one of the very things that makes designer bags so much better than the generic no name brands, is contrast stitching, although generic brands do it as well, it just doesn't look as good. Can you see how perfect every stitch is on that bag??  That is why they use contrast stitching, to highlight the beauty of the craftsmanship. 
     I don't know who started that ridiculous rumor but it is frustrating. Ask anyone on this MK forum and look at all the bags here and you will see plenty of contrast stitching on many Michael Kors designs. The only so called 'guide ' I ever saw that on,  was that goofy post on facebook that is so full of false information, it is beyond belief. They even claim that Michael Kors never has the signature pattern on both the inside and outside, and that is also completely wrong. MK has dozens of designs with the signature pattern on both sides. That facebook post is really screwing people up! People are probably not buying and reporting totally authentic bags because of it. 
Please refer me to any other guide you saw that on, besides the one on facebook, about the contrast stitching and MK not using it. I'll be shocked to see it anywhere else and I am certain it s not on this forum anywhere. Do you know who started that guide on facebook? If you really check who they are, you won't be referring to that guide anymore. I hope this clarifies this for you. I am sure Jojo21 will come along soon and verify.


----------



## Pursecrazymom

I have heard that rumor also about the stitching!!!


----------



## lvmk

CinthiaZ said:


> No, that is a big rumor. All really good designers use beautiful contrast stitching ,and that is why it is called, 'contrast stitching'  Coach, LV, Gucci, Michael Kors, ALL of them do it!  A good designer would not be a good designer, if they didn't use beautiful , detailed contrast stitching. That is one of the very things that makes designer bags so much better than the generic no name brands, is contrast stitching, although generic brands do it as well, it just doesn't look as good. Can you see how perfect every stitch is on that bag??  That is why they use contrast stitching, to highlight the beauty of the craftsmanship.
> I don't know who started that ridiculous rumor but it is frustrating. Ask anyone on this MK forum and look at all the bags here and you will see plenty of contrast stitching on many Michael Kors designs. The only so called 'guide ' I ever saw that on,  was that goofy post on facebook that is so full of false information, it is beyond belief. They even claim that Michael Kors never has the signature pattern on both the inside and outside, and that is also completely wrong. MK has dozens of designs with the signature pattern on both sides. That facebook post is really screwing people up! People are probably not buying and reporting totally authentic bags because of it.
> Please refer me to any other guide you saw that on, besides the one on facebook, about the contrast stitching and MK not using it. I'll be shocked to see it anywhere else and I am certain it s not on this forum anywhere. Do you know who started that guide on facebook? If you really check who they are, you won't be referring to that guide anymore. I hope this clarifies this for you. I am sure Jojo21 will come along soon and verify.


I think also the thing that gets people is that there is absolutely no contrast stitching whatsoever on any current MK designs except for one high end Michael Kors bag with LARGE contrast stitching as a decoration.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lvmk said:


> I think also the thing that gets people is that there is absolutely no contrast stitching whatsoever on any current MK designs except for one high end Michael Kors bag with LARGE contrast stitching as a decoration.



It is mostly true on the newer bags, especially with all the saffiano leather totes these days, but to say that Michael Kors will never have contrast stitching is just not the case. I have seen it on so many of their bags over the years,  and here is one recent pebble leather tote that is online right now with contrast stitching, so we can never say never.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here are more on some vintage bags,  and you do see  it quite often on the Astors, which are still sold in retail stores and outlets.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here is a pretty pink one with white contrast stitching. Is a shame if they totally discontinue this because look how pretty that looks.  I Thought it just made that recent find of mine, which was the Astor Moxley Zip combo. That bag is gorgeous. I am sure they will continue some this way and eventually do more of it again.. But the problem we have here is people deeming all contrast stitched bags by MK as fakes, and maybe that is so on a Selma, but certainly not all of them,


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pursecrazymom said:


> I have heard that rumor also about the stitching!!!


Yes, and we know where you heard that don't we? lol! Same place you heard that there is never tte signature on both the ilining and the outside.. Gosh, I wish someone would take down that GUIDE!!  Yikes!


----------



## lvmk

CinthiaZ said:


> It is mostly true on the newer bags, especially with all the saffiano leather totes these days, but to say that Michael Kors will never have contrast stitching is just not the case. I have seen it on so many of their bags over the years,  and here is one recent pebble leather tote that is online right now with contrast stitching, so we can never say never.


I know, the high end line has contrast, and it's usually larger than normal stitches.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

lvmk said:


> I know, the high end line has contrast, and it's usually larger than normal stitches.



Not all high end bags.  This Miranda in cerulean blue has stitches the same color as the bag, although the stitches are bigger.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Not all high end bags.  This Miranda in cerulean blue has stitches the same color as the bag, although the stitches are bigger.


That's pretty!  But did you see the other contrast stitched bags I posted? You are right about them being mostly on the older lines, but the problem is, many people are selling these vintage bags on ebay, and because one stupid guide states that MK NEVER has contrast stitching, these poor sellesr are getting avoided and reported, when their bags are authentic! See what the problem is here??  That guide is wrong and causing much grief for many people with perfectly authentic bags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Not all high end bags.  This Miranda in cerulean blue has stitches the same color as the bag, although the stitches are bigger.


Is that the one you just bought?? I thought you took a pass. Did you get it??


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Is that the one you just bought?? I thought you took a pass. Did you get it??



Still in love you know...I asked her to hold it til my next paycheck.  I know.  I'm - beyond hope


----------



## phoebeching

I bought from online seller, realized that the 'S' is abit lower.


----------



## Pursecrazymom

The Kors gold label on the front of the bag above looks all messed up. I don't think that is a good sign at all


----------



## phoebeching

Pursecrazymom said:


> The Kors gold label on the front of the bag above looks all messed up. I don't think that is a good sign at all



The seller said this is normal, because the wording is done by hand, and also advice me bring to outlet to check the authenticity if i have doubt, but they cant fix the wording.


----------



## CinthiaZ

phoebeching said:


> I bought from online seller, realized that the 'S' is abit lower.


No worries. There is nothing wrong with this bag. It is totally authentic. The Jet Set tote has been known to have crooked letters. The bag is authentic I assure you. Our head authenticator Jojo21 will chime in in the morning and I am sure she will agree, your bag is 100% authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

phoebeching said:


> The seller said this is normal, because the wording is done by hand, and also advice me bring to outlet to check the authenticity if i have doubt, but they cant fix the wording.


Your bag is totally authentic. Very nice! The jet set tote is known to  have crooked letters . Totally authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pursecrazymom said:


> The Kors gold label on the front of the bag above looks all messed up. I don't think that is a good sign at all


Her bag is totally authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Still in love you know...I asked her to hold it til my next paycheck.  I know.  I'm - beyond hope


lol! Who could blame you?


----------



## phoebeching

CinthiaZ said:


> No worries. There is nothing wrong with this bag. It is totally authentic. The Jet Set tote has been known to have crooked letters. The bag is authentic I assure you. Our head authenticator Jojo21 will chime in in the morning and I am sure she will agree, your bag is 100% authentic.



Glad to heard that! I no need to worry about it then. Thank you so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pursecrazymom said:


> The Kors gold label on the front of the bag above looks all messed up. I don't think that is a good sign at all


The jet Set tote is one of the most popular bags that is masss produced and on sale frequently for under 200 dollars. The letters on the front are known to be not perfect on this mass produced item. It is not one of their higher end bags. We have authenticators here that have been here a long time and they will tell you the same thing. That bag is totally authentic. It has the correct lining , label and date code tags which are the main indicators. Please tell me what the date this bag was made? Do you know??


----------



## CinthiaZ

phoebeching said:


> Glad to heard that! I no need to worry about it then. Thank you so much!


. 
So glad I caught you! I was worried you went away thinking there was something wrong with the bag. lol! The bag is perfect and totally authentic! Nice find!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> No worries. There is nothing wrong with this bag. It is totally authentic. The Jet Set tote has been known to have crooked letters. The bag is authentic I assure you. Our head authenticator Jojo21 will chime in in the morning and I am sure she will agree, your bag is 100% authentic.



I thought so too, but I was hesitant to say it as another user seemed so certain that there was a problem with it. I trust you and Jojo,  as well as the other authenticators that have been here a long time. It is very good to have this thread where we can recieve help and advice. I have saved a lot of money on your advice!


----------



## jojon21

lvmk said:


> I thought MK didn't do contrast stitching? That's one of the things they have on all those authentication guides...





CinthiaZ said:


> No, that is a big rumor. All really good designers use beautiful contrast stitching ,and that is why it is called, 'contrast stitching'  Coach, LV, Gucci, Michael Kors, ALL of them do it!  A good designer would not be a good designer, if they didn't use beautiful , detailed contrast stitching. That is one of the very things that makes designer bags so much better than the generic no name brands, is contrast stitching, although generic brands do it as well, it just doesn't look as good. Can you see how perfect every stitch is on that bag??  That is why they use contrast stitching, to highlight the beauty of the craftsmanship.
> I don't know who started that ridiculous rumor but it is frustrating. Ask anyone on this MK forum and look at all the bags here and you will see plenty of contrast stitching on many Michael Kors designs. The only so called 'guide ' I ever saw that on,  was that goofy post on facebook that is so full of false information, it is beyond belief. They even claim that Michael Kors never has the signature pattern on both the inside and outside, and that is also completely wrong. MK has dozens of designs with the signature pattern on both sides. That facebook post is really screwing people up! People are probably not buying and reporting totally authentic bags because of it.
> Please refer me to any other guide you saw that on, besides the one on facebook, about the contrast stitching and MK not using it. I'll be shocked to see it anywhere else and I am certain it s not on this forum anywhere. Do you know who started that guide on facebook? If you really check who they are, you won't be referring to that guide anymore. I hope this clarifies this for you. I am sure Jojo21 will come along soon and verify.



CinthiaZ is absolutely correct. There are many guides on ebay and facebook that contain inaccurate information, not only with MK, but Coach and other designers as well, and not sure who is putting that out there, maybe fakers themselves.  MK does use contrast stitching on many of his collection and MMK designs. If ever in doubt, please check here first and we will look it over for you!


----------



## lvmk

jojon21 said:


> CinthiaZ is absolutely correct. There are many guides on ebay and facebook that contain inaccurate information, not only with MK, but Coach and other designers as well, and not sure who is putting that out there, maybe fakers themselves.  MK does use contrast stitching on many of his collection and MMK designs. If ever in doubt, please check here first and we will look it over for you!


Thanks all so much for the info!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> CinthiaZ is absolutely correct. There are many guides on ebay and facebook that contain inaccurate information, not only with MK, but Coach and other designers as well, and not sure who is putting that out there, maybe fakers themselves.  MK does use contrast stitching on many of his collection and MMK designs. If ever in doubt, please check here first and we will look it over for you!


   Thank you Jojo, for clarifying.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I thought so too, but I was hesitant to say it as another user seemed so certain that there was a problem with it. I trust you and Jojo,  as well as the other authenticators that have been here a long time. It is very good to have this thread where we can recieve help and advice. I have saved a lot of money on your advice!


Thanks so much Norwegiangirl. It takes years of studying and collecting. All of your questions cause us to do even even more research, which keeps us polished. You are a big help here as well.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lvmk said:


> I think also the thing that gets people is that there is absolutely no contrast stitching whatsoever on any current MK designs except for one high end Michael Kors bag with LARGE contrast stitching as a decoration.


Here are three newer models on the MK website right now that have contrast stitching. I am sure there are more. It is true that MOST of the newer designs don't have it, but not all. So that rumor needs to go bye bye! lol! The first one is from the Julie collection. The others are from the 'Claire' bags. If I spent more time I am sure I could find many more, but this is good enough to clarify that MK does indeed use contrast stitching on his designs now and even more so, in his earlier designs.


----------



## lola36

Pursecrazymom said:


> I have heard that rumor also about the stitching!!!


I read this too on that site  It's too bad because everyone that posts a pic with contrast stitching receives immediate comments stating that it must be a fake.  and it simply is not true.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lola36 said:


> I read this too on that site  It's too bad because everyone that posts a pic with contrast stitching receives immediate comments stating that it must be a fake.  and it simply is not true.


----------



## Colleenmariee

I need help and idk how to work this site !


----------



## Colleenmariee

Hi I have a Michael kors ew chain tote that I would like to know if it's real.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Colleenmariee said:


> I need help and idk how to work this site !


Be patient. You will figure it out. Can you post a link?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Colleenmariee said:


> Hi I have a Michael kors ew chain tote that I would like to know if it's real.


We need to see picks of the outside and interior lining, label and made in country tag. It is difficult when you first join because you can't use jpegs. Not sure why, but that's how it is until you get many more posts and comments going. If you can get links to your photos, you can add the pics that way. Otherwise, just go around the forum and make a lot of comments, and then you will be able to go advanced and use jpeg files.


----------



## Colleenmariee

CinthiaZ said:


> Be patient. You will figure it out. Can you post a link?



No I can not I'm on my phone


----------



## Colleenmariee

Awe crap :/ I thought that's what it said. WhT do I comment on? On here ??


----------



## Colleenmariee

It looks real, but it says made in phillipiness and everywhere I looked didn't say anything about there.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Colleenmariee said:


> It looks real, but it says made in phillipiness and everywhere I looked didn't say anything about there.


Sorry, MK is not made in the Philippines. Don't even need to see any pics to tell you that.


----------



## meijiii

Hi everyone 

I'm interested in buying this Medium Sutton from ebay:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/NWT...9133300040598&_qi=RTM2010733&autorefresh=true

Because I live in New Zealand and the only way I can buy the bag is through Nordstrom with really hefty shipping or through ebay.
Is this bag real?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

meijiii said:


> Because I live in New Zealand and the only way I can buy the bag is through Nordstrom with really hefty shipping or through ebay.
> Is this bag real?



To me, this looks authentic.  But I'm fairly new at this compared to Cynthia and Jojo, so I would hold on til you hear from them. As far as I can see, it has the right interior, the correct color of the label, the ghw looks good and so on, but again, - get it confirmed by them.


----------



## Colleenmariee

Can someone help me out with my purse..


----------



## Colleenmariee

It says this but the purse looks so real, has the right stitching and came with the little card and it says a number on the back of this little tab shown in the picture.. I'll post more pictures


----------



## nn222

Can someone please authenticate these three listings for me? 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Mic...1e5900&pid=100167&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=261756317416

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...11273&pid=100010&rk=24&rkt=24&sd=171641284203

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3cf1e46ee8


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Colleenmariee said:


> It says this but the purse looks so real, has the right stitching and came with the little card and it says a number on the back of this little tab shown in the picture.. I'll post more pictures



MK doesn't make bags in the Philippines.  Se this thread, earlier entry.   This bag is not authentic.


----------



## melbo

I am considering buying this bag. It's for sale at a price of $75 OBO. I need a roomy bag where I can throw some things in. It has a stain on the one side of the bag that has made it stiff. You can't see it from the front. Should I ask for more picture? Thank you all for your time.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> To me, this looks authentic.  But I'm fairly new at this compared to Cynthia and Jojo, so I would hold on til you hear from them. As far as I can see, it has the right interior, the correct color of the label, the ghw looks good and so on, but again, - get it confirmed by them.





meijiii said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm interested in buying this Medium Sutton from ebay:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/NWT...9133300040598&_qi=RTM2010733&autorefresh=true
> 
> Because I live in New Zealand and the only way I can buy the bag is through Nordstrom with really hefty shipping or through ebay.
> Is this bag real?



Yes, this bag is 100 % authentic! Norwegiangirl is correct! Nice Sutton!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Colleenmariee said:


> It says this but the purse looks so real, has the right stitching and came with the little card and it says a number on the back of this little tab shown in the picture.. I'll post more pictures


Wow! It really does look real! Has the official MK lining and everything. I need to get ahold of my fairy godmother for this one! I never heard of MK being made in the Philippines, but everything else looks authentic on that bag. Hold on and wait for our Jojo21 to chime in on this one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

nn222 said:


> Can someone please authenticate these three listings for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Mic...1e5900&pid=100167&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=261756317416
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...11273&pid=100010&rk=24&rkt=24&sd=171641284203
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3cf1e46ee8


The first one looks good, but I wish they had a pic f the date code / made in country tag on this one and I am not liking the plastic wrap on the handles and strap, but the bag itself really does look good. 

The second listing is 100% authentic, no doubts.

The third listing is authentic, as well. If it was me, I would go with the second listing. Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Colleenmariee said:


> It says this but the purse looks so real, has the right stitching and came with the little card and it says a number on the back of this little tab shown in the picture.. I'll post more pictures


I looked at it again and the placement of the straps is wrong and the stitching across the front looks bad as well. The lining is scaring me because that is an official lining, and that means these counterfeitors are really getting good, but to date we are not aware of MK bags being made in the Phillipines. I still want Jojo21 to take a look at this, so hang tight. She will be here soon.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I am considering buying this bag. It's for sale at a price of $75 OBO. I need a roomy bag where I can throw some things in. It has a stain on the one side of the bag that has made it stiff. You can't see it from the front. Should I ask for more picture? Thank you all for your time.


This is an 100 % authentic Michael Kors Astor Satchel.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> This is an 100 % authentic Michael Kors Astor Satchel.



Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## Colleenmariee

That's why I'm shocked !


----------



## Colleenmariee

It's the angle of the picture, the stitching looks fine. Inside and out and the straps really do look like they are placed right. Idk it's so weird to me


----------



## CinthiaZ

Colleenmariee said:


> That's why I'm shocked !


Colleen, when replying, be sure to check the box in the lower left corner of your reply, that says 'quote message in reply' so we know who you are replying to, even though in this case case, I know it is me. It will help for future postings.  I have sent Jojo21 a private message and hope she comes along soon. I still think the bag is fake, though, for several reasons. It is scary how good these counterfeitors are getting! That is a really good fake, but they always screw something up, thank goodness. There is nothing like the real thing. If you can give me the link to where you bought it from, that could help us, quite a bit as well.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Colleenmariee said:


> It's the angle of the picture, the stitching looks fine. Inside and out and the straps really do look like they are placed right. Idk it's so weird to me


Unbelievable! Even the stitching between the pockets is correct and the label! I am going to call MK and find out if they have a plant in the Phillipines.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Unbelievable! Even the stitching between the pockets is correct and the label! I am going to call MK and find out if they have a plant in the Phillipines.





Colleenmariee said:


> It's the angle of the picture, the stitching looks fine. Inside and out and the straps really do look like they are placed right. Idk it's so weird to me





Well, guess what. I just called Michael Kors and they told me they do indeed manufacture in the Phillipines now! WOW! Your bag is AUTHENTIC!!!


----------



## Colleenmariee

CinthiaZ said:


> Unbelievable! Even the stitching between the pockets is correct and the label! I am going to call MK and find out if they have a plant in the Phillipines.



Thank you for your help! I'm telling you this bag looks real ! It's crazy cause I would've never guessed it was a fake &#128553; it came from a retail store, I think they sell purses that are overstocked . I'll show you a clear picture of the front


----------



## CinthiaZ

Colleenmariee said:


> Thank you for your help! I'm telling you this bag looks real ! It's crazy cause I would've never guessed it was a fake &#128553; it came from a retail store, I think they sell purses that are overstocked . I'll show you a clear picture of the front


What retail store?? Was it TJ Max?


----------



## Colleenmariee

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, guess what. I just called Michael Kors and they told me they do indeed manufacture in the Phillipines now! WOW! Your bag is AUTHENTIC!!!



Awe yaaaaaay!!!! $120 &#128516; so happy . Thank you so much!


----------



## Colleenmariee

CinthiaZ said:


> What retail store?? Was it TJ Max?



Marshalls !


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, guess what. I just called Michael Kors and they told me they do indeed manufacture in the Phillipines now! WOW! Your bag is AUTHENTIC!!!





Colleenmariee said:


> Thank you for your help! I'm telling you this bag looks real ! It's crazy cause I would've never guessed it was a fake &#128553; it came from a retail store, I think they sell purses that are overstocked . I'll show you a clear picture of the front



Great detective work, CinthiaZ! Good to know of another country where they are manufactured. This one had me puzzled as well! Glad that Colleenmariee's bag is authentic! Yay!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Great detective work, CinthiaZ! Good to know of another country where they are manufactured. This one had me puzzled as well! Glad that Colleenmariee's bag is authentic! Yay!


Isn't that something, Jojo??  Just when we think we know it all, BOOM!!  We find something else! I am going to announce this. Unbelievable!


----------



## applepi

Hello. Trying again to post photos. I bought the bag at an estate sale. Tags are still attatched! I would like to know if it is authentic, and when it was first sold. Thank you!


----------



## applepi

It's only letting me post one at a time.


----------



## applepi

3


----------



## applepi

The only picture that I can find in google images for this description is my unsold ebay photo, and I just described what the tag said.


----------



## CinthiaZ

applepi said:


> The only picture that I can find in google images for this description is my unsold ebay photo, and I just described what the tag said.


This is a rare vintage bag and it is 100% authentic! Oh, and look! It has contrast stitching! lol! Good find!


----------



## applepi

Very cool! Any idea of when this was originally sold?


----------



## applepi

CinthiaZ said:


> This is a rare vintage bag and it is 100% authentic! Oh, and look! It has contrast stitching! lol! Good find!



Forgot to add the quote...sorry!


----------



## CinthiaZ

applepi said:


> Forgot to add the quote...sorry!


Just a good guess is around 1987 or so? Late 80s early 90s. Looks like they never even used it! 128.00 was a lot of donuts back then!


----------



## CinthiaZ

applepi said:


> Forgot to add the quote...sorry!


It probably doesn't have a date code tag on it right? just a made in country tag? Look on the left side of the lining. They didn't put date codes on most of the vintage bags, so unless we have the catalogs, which I think I am going to start gathering, we can't tell the exact dates. We can only presume.


----------



## applepi

CinthiaZ said:


> It probably doesn't have a date code tag on it right? just a made in country tag? Look on the left side of the lining. They didn't put date codes on most of the vintage bags, so unless we have the catalogs, which I think I am going to start gathering, we can't tell the exact dates. We can only presume.



No date code. I didn't even see the tag until I checked the informational article I found. Gotta love estate sales!
Thank you for your help!


----------



## CinthiaZ

applepi said:


> No date code. I didn't even see the tag until I checked the informational article I found. Gotta love estate sales!
> Thank you for your help!


Can I ask what article that was where you got the made in country tag info? Do you have a link? I saw you listing. If you add you had this authenticated on the TPF. many members here will see that and feel comfortable buying the bag. I think you have it priced too low and could get at least 59.00 for it, especially since it is basically new with tags and in mint condition, and you are offering free shipping. . These vintage bags were made so well and last way longer than newer ones, just like anything else from back when they didn't cut corners and materials.


----------



## applepi

I don't remember which one, but I googled fake vs real...and read a few ebay blogs. They gave me this website.


----------



## vaness999

Please help to authenticate this bag. the seller claiming that this is original, but no receipt given upon request. Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

vaness999 said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag. the seller claiming that this is original, but no receipt given upon request. Thanks


None of your pics are showing up. Please post tthe link to the listing. We can tell a lot by the seller as well.


----------



## CinthiaZ

vaness999 said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag. the seller claiming that this is original, but no receipt given upon request. Thanks




OK I saw the pics but we need the link to the listing before we will verify. We have been reprimanded for this as it is the rules of all the other TPF authentication threads,  and the rules of this MK thread as well. We need to start following them or we can get restricted. Thank you.


----------



## vaness999

CinthiaZ said:


> None of your pics are showing up. Please post tthe link to the listing. We can tell a lot by the seller as well.








































seller link: https://www.facebook.com/J3sSi3T3oH/media_set?set=a.10152477841463271.1073741830.657513270&type=3


----------



## vaness999

CinthiaZ said:


> OK I saw the pics but we need the link to the listing before we will verify. We have been reprimanded for this as it is the rules of all the other TPF authentication threads,  and the rules of this MK thread as well. We need to start following them or we can get restricted. Thank you.


hi Cinthiaz,

this is a Facebook Seller. here's the link 
seller link: https://www.facebook.com/J3sSi3T3oH/...7513270&type=3. 

I request the inner picture from the seller.


----------



## CinthiaZ

vaness999 said:


> seller link: https://www.facebook.com/J3sSi3T3oH/media_set?set=a.10152477841463271.1073741830.657513270&type=3


There are certain things I find alarming about these pics. While many things look good, there are still some issues that require we see the listing to further evaluate.  I need to know who the seller is and see the listing before I can give you an answer.


----------



## CinthiaZ

vaness999 said:


> hi Cinthiaz,
> 
> this is a Facebook Seller. here's the link
> seller link: https://www.facebook.com/J3sSi3T3oH/...7513270&type=3.
> 
> I request the inner picture from the seller.


That is a broken facebook link? I can not see the listing.Since I am not friends with that seller I can not view the page.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> There are certain things I find alarming about these pics. While many things look good, there are still some issues that require we see the listing to further evaluate.  I need to know who the seller is and see the listing before I can give you an answer.


error


----------



## CinthiaZ

vaness999 said:


> hi Cinthiaz,
> 
> this is a Facebook Seller. here's the link
> seller link: https://www.facebook.com/J3sSi3T3oH/...7513270&type=3.
> 
> I request the inner picture from the seller.


OK, I don't like that this is being sold on facebook. You get NO guarantees there. I am also very leary when I see bags wrapped in plastic on the handles, etc. While the bag looks OK, that particular tote is highly faked and they are faked really well. You can buy this same bag off of ebay and have buyer protection and be able to do a return if not happy. You can not do this off of facebook.I have heard that bags from the Mk website do wrap in plastic, but i sure don't see it much on authentic bags. They are usually are wrapped in tissue. Ask the seller if they have any tags or care cards for it and post pics here


----------



## CinthiaZ

vaness999 said:


> hi Cinthiaz,
> 
> this is a Facebook Seller. here's the link
> seller link: https://www.facebook.com/J3sSi3T3oH/...7513270&type=3.
> 
> I request the inner picture from the seller.


Also, in one of the pics above ( #4)  there appears to be orange care cards in the background on the right side of the bag. Counterfeitors commonly use these orange color care cards. The genuine care cards will be always in TAN, not orange!


----------



## vaness999

CinthiaZ said:


> There are certain things I find alarming about these pics. While many things look good, there are still some issues that require we see the listing to further evaluate.  I need to know who the seller is and see the listing before I can give you an answer.



hi CinthiaZ, ok i will request for it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

vaness999 said:


> hi CinthiaZ, ok i will request for it.


Request the care card pis, right?


----------



## vaness999

CinthiaZ said:


> Request the care card pis, right?







Here's the care card picture. Seller claim that this is rejected stock from original factory where they are rejected to send over to any MK store to sell with a very very cheap price.


----------



## CinthiaZ

vaness999 said:


> Here's the care card picture. Seller claim that this is rejected stock from original factory where they are rejected to send over to any MK store to sell with a very very cheap price.


OMG!!! The second picture is stolen off of another website!! I have seen it before on the internet!  They are stealing photos and lieing to you!! I doubt they even have the bag!! They probably stole ALL of the photos, just like this one!! DO NOT BUY THIS BAG!! You are being scammed!  I don't think he or she even has or owns the bag!!!  GO TO THIS LINK TO SEE WHERE HE STOLE THE CARE CARE PHOTO FROM!!! 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Mic...ors-jet-set-jak-rozpoznac-oryginal%2F;446;198


----------



## CinthiaZ

vaness999 said:


> Here's the care card picture. Seller claim that this is rejected stock from original factory where they are rejected to send over to any MK store to sell with a very very cheap price.


HE STOLE THE OTHER PHOTO FROM THE INTERNET AS WELL!!  Both photos are internet pics he swiped off of the internet!! THESE ARE NOT HIS CARE CARDS!!   OMG!!  You are so glad you came here!! DO NOT GIVE THIS SCAMMER YOUR MONEY!!!  Also Michael Kors does not sell rejected stock to the genral public! This guy is a liar and is scammig you! Please reply so I know you did not buy this bag.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Mic...kors-hamilton-bag-saffiano-leather-in;500;667


----------



## CinthiaZ




----------



## mk lover

Helo experts, 
Need y'all a favor to authenticate this bag..


----------



## CinthiaZ

mk lover said:


> Helo experts,
> Need y'all a favor to authenticate this bag..


No pics? No listing??


----------



## mk lover

the pic.. sorry late
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1423202131_c3e726575b29b0c45f91d36f4767534d

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1423215272_b885d6efaccca37be6b5d55cccc19d98

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1423148212_3f8c4219a8839fd5d4b27b8b02cea5e3

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1423207131_33fb6729bf467c3fb7b8cfcf46652950

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1423138734_7e57ff2bf4ef7aed2c645f05fcae7cc5


----------



## mk lover

CinthiaZ said:


> No pics? No listing??


here is the seller
https://www.facebook.com/authenticbaglovers


----------



## CinthiaZ

mk lover said:


> the pic.. sorry late
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1423202131_c3e726575b29b0c45f91d36f4767534d
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1423215272_b885d6efaccca37be6b5d55cccc19d98
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1423148212_3f8c4219a8839fd5d4b27b8b02cea5e3
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1423207131_33fb6729bf467c3fb7b8cfcf46652950
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1423138734_7e57ff2bf4ef7aed2c645f05fcae7cc5


The bag appears to be authentic, provided those are the receipts that came with that bag and are not from another bag.  I would like to see a pic of the interior lining. Please use the flash so it shows well. Also, the label and the made in country tag wchich is located on the left seam of the lining. It is very small. I need these pics to be 100 percent certain. TY


----------



## CinthiaZ

mk lover said:


> here is the seller
> https://www.facebook.com/authenticbaglovers


I would never buy a designer bag off of facebook!! Very risky!!  You can not even identify the seller! You get no guarantees. How is Paypal even able to identify these people??. I can't believe people are doing this! I see no reviews anywhere about this site or from any buyers whom have purchased from them. While the pics look good, what guarantee do you get? How do you know it will be shipped to you?


----------



## mk lover

Im going to purchase this bag from the seller (https://www.facebook.com/authenticbaglovers) if only the bag is authentic, i just asked the close up pics, and she gave me that. i think the seller bought it from Macy and resell it. Nvm,i'll try to ask for the pic of "made in" tab.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mk lover said:


> here is the seller
> https://www.facebook.com/authenticbaglovers


Sorry, there are not enough photos to judge authenticty. Also, we just had a buyer get scammed tonight off of  a facebook sale. What country are you in because these people are not in the United States. They are requesting RM money. How did they acquire a bag from Macy's if they are not in the United States?? Is Macy's world wide?


----------



## CinthiaZ

mk lover said:


> Im going to purchase this bag from the seller (https://www.facebook.com/authenticbaglovers) if only the bag is authentic, i just asked the close up pics, and she gave me that. i think the seller bought it from Macy and resell it. Nvm,i'll try to ask for the pic of "made in" tab.


Did you ever buy from this seller before??. Do they have any reviews or recommendations from anyone?


----------



## CinthiaZ

mk lover said:


> Im going to purchase this bag from the seller (https://www.facebook.com/authenticbaglovers) if only the bag is authentic, i just asked the close up pics, and she gave me that. i think the seller bought it from Macy and resell it. Nvm,i'll try to ask for the pic of "made in" tab.


It is very late and I am going to bed. I do not recommend buying designer bags from strangers on facebook with no review from anyone. That is just asking for trouble. You may just give them your money and never get the bag. Good Luck and Good Night!


----------



## mk lover

Dear CynthiaZ, sorry for the late.. Im working right now, if you advised so, then i will not buy from the seller, im malaysian n the fb seller too. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## CinthiaZ

mk lover said:


> Dear CynthiaZ, sorry for the late.. Im working right now, if you advised so, then i will not buy from the seller, im malaysian n the fb seller too.
> Thanks in advance


Do you have a macy's in malaysia??


----------



## mk lover

We dont have macy here.. But never mind i think i might just purchase the handbag in mk store.. Definitely 100% genuine.. Tq! N Gudnite cinthia


----------



## anne022196

Please authentic this bag. The lighter color was taken in different camera.  I think I have to get another pics tomorrow. The color is very light. I'm just excited to post.


----------



## anne022196

Here the last pic I took.


----------



## coivcte

mk lover said:


> Dear CynthiaZ, sorry for the late.. Im working right now, if you advised so, then i will not buy from the seller, im malaysian n the fb seller too.
> Thanks in advance



I have been receiving a lot of ads on FB from sellers who operates an online store.
They claimed that they are MK Outlets and offering 70% RRP, those are definitely counterfeit.

If the Seller is an individual selling 1 or 2 bags on their FB page or some Sell/Trade FB page, that would be different. It is still a risk though if all transactions are done online.
If you and the Seller are both in the same city in Malaysia, is there any chance to inspect in person before purchasing? I am sure it shouldn't be hard to authenticate if you can see and touch the bag/dust bag/care card in person. 

The bag could have been purchased from Macys while the person was travelling in the USA.
They could be selling it due to Buyer's remorse.
It's happened to me before when I made an Online purchase from the USA and when I received it in Australia, I regretted the purchase. It's too costly to return the bag for a refund and some stores don't even allow refund for change of mind for International Buyers.
So I ended up listing the item on Gumtree and it sold but it took damn long!


----------



## anne022196

Sorry, I took the picture in different camera.


anne022196 said:


> Please authentic this bag. The lighter color was taken in different camera.  I think I have to get another pics tomorrow. The color is very light. I'm just excited to post.
> 
> View attachment 2883813
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883814
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883815
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883816


----------



## melbo

Okay, girls, I need some help. This woman is listing some purses and I would like to make sure they are authentic before I proceed to buy. Here are the listings. 
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/clo/4841519238.html and
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/clo/4841516357.html
And here are more pictures she send me through text 
.  Thank you so much for your time! I really appreciate everything you all have done so far &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Okay, girls, I need some help. This woman is listing some purses and I would like to make sure they are authentic before I proceed to buy. Here are the listings.
> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/clo/4841519238.html and
> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/clo/4841516357.html
> And here are more pictures she send me through text
> .  Thank you so much for your time! I really appreciate everything you all have done so far &#128522;



They look authentic so far.  See if she will send you pics of the date & made in country tag inside the bag.  Should be on the left side.  It's real small & sometimes hard to find.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> They look authentic so far.  See if she will send you pics of the date & made in country tag inside the bag.  Should be on the left side.  It's real small & sometimes hard to find.



Okay, I asked her to see if she could send me a picture. Fingers crossed!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> They look authentic so far.  See if she will send you pics of the date & made in country tag inside the bag.  Should be on the left side.  It's real small & sometimes hard to find.




She couldn't find them so she showed these to me. Should I try to guide her?


----------



## cdtracing

That's the heat stamp.  The tags you want to see are inside the bag along the lining seam on usually the left side.  Should have a date tag & a white tag that says what country it was made in....usually China, Indonesia, Turkey, Vietnam, or Italy.  MK also has a factory in the Philippines.

They're small so she may have to look for them.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> That's the heat stamp.  The tags you want to see are inside the bag along the lining seam on usually the left side.  Should have a date tag & a white tag that says what country it was made in....usually China, Indonesia, Turkey, Vietnam, or Italy.  MK also has a factory in the Philippines.
> 
> They're small so she may have to look for them.


She found them! I think I am on cloud 9 &#128518;. Thank you so much. If you had a donate button I would definitely buy you a cup of coffee!


----------



## cdtracing

I would say you're good to go!!  Congrats.


----------



## jojon21

anne022196 said:


> Here the last pic I took.
> 
> View attachment 2883817



Authentic!


----------



## yashimina

Hi, is this authentic? Any opinion would be helpful


----------



## cdtracing

Looks good so far.  Do you have any pics of the date & country of origin tags inside the purse?


----------



## yashimina

Unfortunately i don't have, I'm considering buying this bag and these are the only pictures that i have from seller. One thing that worries me is this seam on the bottom inside. Is it supposed to be there?


----------



## Green Amazonite

Hello All,

I am new here, and i just bought an MK. And am devastated after knowing that when it is wrapped in plastic is a fake. 

The bag has: 
1. YKK zipper
2. Made in Indonesia with Yr and Month 1501
3. Very nice and neat MK charm and MICHAEL KORS emblem with a consistent spacing 
4. Neat stitching

But the handle and charm are wrapped in plastic. And not tissue paper. Oh NO. 
Must all genuine MK wrapped in tissue paper? I couldnt find a thread that explains this. Could you kindly redirect and advise me? 

Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

yashimina said:


> Unfortunately i don't have, I'm considering buying this bag and these are the only pictures that i have from seller. One thing that worries me is this seam on the bottom inside. Is it supposed to be there?



Can the seller send you pics of those tags?  Some have the seam & some don't.  I think people have different opinions on that. CinthiaZ  & JoJo know more about that.


----------



## cdtracing

Green Amazonite said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here, and i just bought an MK. And am devastated after knowing that when it is wrapped in plastic is a fake.
> 
> The bag has:
> 1. YKK zipper
> 2. Made in Indonesia with Yr and Month 1501
> 3. Very nice and neat MK charm and MICHAEL KORS emblem with a consistent spacing
> 4. Neat stitching
> 
> But the handle and charm are wrapped in plastic. And not tissue paper. Oh NO.
> Must all genuine MK wrapped in tissue paper? I couldnt find a thread that explains this. Could you kindly redirect and advise me?
> 
> Thank you



Can you post pictures of the front, back, hardware, interior lining, the heat tag inside, the made in Indonesia & date tag?  Also, if you can include a link to the listing or where you bought it.  It will help in determining authenticity.


----------



## BabyDar

Hi. I m new in Michael Kors Bag.
I bought a sutton medium on9 lately.
I found that the magnetic closure of my bag is different from others Michael Kors bag.
Can please help me out?
The magnet is look as the photo.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

BabyDar said:


> Hi. I m new in Michael Kors Bag.
> I bought a sutton medium on9 lately.
> I found that the magnetic closure of my bag is different from others Michael Kors bag.
> Can please help me out?
> The magnet is look as the photo.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It's good.  I have that on one of my Hamilton's.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  I have that on one of my Hamilton's.




+1


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> They look authentic so far.  See if she will send you pics of the date & made in country tag inside the bag.  Should be on the left side.  It's real small & sometimes hard to find.




+1


----------



## CinthiaZ

yashimina said:


> Hi, is this authentic? Any opinion would be helpful


Please provide pics posted in my signature below. We all of them as cdtracing stated. We can not authenticate without these pics.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mk lover said:


> We dont have macy here.. But never mind i think i might just purchase the handbag in mk store.. Definitely 100% genuine.. Tq! N Gudnite cinthia


Good decision. Buying off facebook you get no guarantees and there are too many scammers.


----------



## CinthiaZ

anne022196 said:


> Here the last pic I took.
> 
> View attachment 2883817


Your bag is authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> I have been receiving a lot of ads on FB from sellers who operates an online store.
> They claimed that they are MK Outlets and offering 70% RRP, those are definitely counterfeit.
> 
> If the Seller is an individual selling 1 or 2 bags on their FB page or some Sell/Trade FB page, that would be different. It is still a risk though if all transactions are done online.
> If you and the Seller are both in the same city in Malaysia, is there any chance to inspect in person before purchasing? I am sure it shouldn't be hard to authenticate if you can see and touch the bag/dust bag/care card in person.
> 
> The bag could have been purchased from Macys while the person was travelling in the USA.
> They could be selling it due to Buyer's remorse.
> It's happened to me before when I made an Online purchase from the USA and when I received it in Australia, I regretted the purchase. It's too costly to return the bag for a refund and some stores don't even allow refund for change of mind for International Buyers.
> So I ended up listing the item on Gumtree and it sold but it took damn long!


Of course! If you can meet them in person, and see the bag, that would be safe. But sometimes these people are stealing photos of bags off of ebay, putting them on facebook and getting paid!! I would NEVER buy off of facebook, unless they have an ebay listing posted or some legitimate site that offer buyer protection. 

Yes, by all means, if you can meet the seller and look at the bag personally, go for it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Okay, girls, I need some help. This woman is listing some purses and I would like to make sure they are authentic before I proceed to buy. Here are the listings.
> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/clo/4841519238.html and
> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/clo/4841516357.html
> And here are more pictures she send me through text
> .  Thank you so much for your time! I really appreciate everything you all have done so far &#65533;&#65533;


The bags appear to be genuine. All the linings, labels and stitching are correct. I have seen enough to be comfortable stating they are authentic, while it would be nice to see the date code tag, I am certain these are authentic. Also, it is a good sign the seller was willing to send you those pics. 

The date code tag cdtracing is requesting, is located on the left inside seam of the bag. 

However, I personally would be leary of purchasing off of Craigslist. Will you be able to pick up the bags?? What guarantee do you have that they will be sent to you, after you pay??


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That's the heat stamp.  The tags you want to see are inside the bag along the lining seam on usually the left side.  Should have a date tag & a white tag that says what country it was made in....usually China, Indonesia, Turkey, Vietnam, or Italy.  MK also has a factory in the Philippines.
> 
> They're small so she may have to look for them.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> The bags appear to be genuine. All the linings, labels and stitching are correct. I have seen enough to be comfortable stating they are authentic, while it would be nice to see the date code tag, I am certain these are authentic. Also, it is a good sign the seller was willing to send you those pics.
> 
> The date code tag cdtracing is requesting, is located on the left inside seam of the bag.
> 
> However, I personally would be leary of purchasing off of Craigslist. Will you be able to pick up the bags?? What guarantee do you have that they will be sent to you, after you pay??



Yes, I'm meeting up with her at a Starbucks. She sent me the date code tags, and was amazed because she didn't even know they existed. I will ask her to show them to me again just to make sure.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Yes, I'm meeting up with her at a Starbucks. She sent me the date code tags, and was amazed because she didn't even know they existed. I will ask her to show them to me again just to make sure.



It's best to see them in person so you can check the quality & for any wear/damage.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> It's best to see them in person so you can check the quality & for any wear/damage.



Definitely! That's how Craigslist works. I would never dream of handing over any money if I didn't first look over the described item. I have the pictures she texted me, so I'll compare with the bag in front of me. Thank you so much for having my back, girls&#128077;


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Definitely! That's how Craigslist works. I would never dream of handing over any money if I didn't first look over the described item. I have the pictures she texted me, so I'll compare with the bag in front of me. Thank you so much for having my back, girls&#128077;


Good deal!! At least you can meet with her. No problems. They really do appear to be totally authentic.Post pics when you get them! Nice find!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Good deal!! At least you can meet with her. No problems. They really do appear to be totally authentic.Post pics when you get them! Nice find!



I will! I'm so excited about these. I was bummed cuz i had  to pass on a couple of listings at eBay that went past my budget. She also has this one, but I'm not really a fan of that shape. I'll post pictures as soon as I get. Can I post them here or is there a specific place?


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> I will! I'm so excited about these. I was bummed cuz i had  to pass on a couple of listings at eBay that went past my budget. She also has this one, but I'm not really a fan of that shape. I'll post pictures as soon as I get. Can I post them here or is there a specific place?



You can start a new thread showcasing your new finds if you want!!


----------



## vaness999

CinthiaZ said:


> HE STOLE THE OTHER PHOTO FROM THE INTERNET AS WELL!!  Both photos are internet pics he swiped off of the internet!! THESE ARE NOT HIS CARE CARDS!!   OMG!!  You are so glad you came here!! DO NOT GIVE THIS SCAMMER YOUR MONEY!!!  Also Michael Kors does not sell rejected stock to the genral public! This guy is a liar and is scammig you! Please reply so I know you did not buy this bag.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Mic...kors-hamilton-bag-saffiano-leather-in;500;667



Thanks CinthiaZ. I'm almost there to buy.this bag picture are really fake to be real. I'm almost in to it. Thank you so much&#65281;


----------



## Euromutt86

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281577159602?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I reported this! 281577159602

People are bidding on it too!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Euromutt86 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281577159602?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I reported this! 281577159602
> 
> People are bidding on it too!


Gad ZookS! Reported!!   Good job! I will put this in the other fakes thread too! Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Euromutt86 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281577159602?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I reported this! 281577159602
> 
> People are bidding on it too!



This one has been removed.


----------



## Euromutt86

cdtracing said:


> This one has been removed.




Thanks guys! This was worrying me! Didn't want a lady toting this nasty bag around!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Euromutt86 said:


> Thanks guys! This was worrying me! Didn't want a lady toting this nasty bag around!





cdtracing said:


> This one has been removed.




Good job, deputies!! YAA!! We saved another one from getting burned and in the last 7 hours of the auction! Good find Euro!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

OK, here's another one! Wrong heat stamp and shape of jey holder and wrong lining! bad! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...961?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c965b0eb1


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, here's another one! Wrong heat stamp and shape of jey holder and wrong lining! bad!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...961?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c965b0eb1



Reported.  I wouldn't take that if someone gave it to me!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Reported.  I wouldn't take that if someone gave it to me!!


No kidding. She says she bought it on ebay! I just wrote her and told her the seller sold her a fake and she should return it!  Let's see what she says. That thing is hideous, I agree!


----------



## CinthiaZ

How could this be authentic without the longer chain strap?> But DANG, that interior looks good. But no chain strap?? Also it is missing the loops that the top belt goes through. Gotta be a fake! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-KOR...Lock-Handbag-/201276209842?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## suzyzusy

Good day ladies.. need you expertise to check if this is authentic please.. thanks heaps!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ae44aaa0a


----------



## suzyzusy

one more for authentication please.. thought I should check with you ladies before placing a max bid.  thank you!!!!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item418fbc4f4c


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzyzusy said:


> Good day ladies.. need you expertise to check if this is authentic please.. thanks heaps!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ae44aaa0a


Not enough pics to be able to tell for sure. Also the seller doesn't have a record of selling authentic bags. You could ask for a pic of the made in country tag inside the bag. That would help, but I personally would be  leery of buying from a seller with no history of selling authentic bags.


----------



## Green Amazonite

Hello cdtracing, thank you for your prompt reply, 

I bought it from a warehouse sales. They have an online website too that sells the bag, but in red. Below is the link. 

http://www.myimart.com/deal/michael-kors-medium-sutton-satchel-gama-mycpnf118v

Please find attached images below of the bag that i bought:

Thanks so much


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzyzusy said:


> one more for authentication please.. thought I should check with you ladies before placing a max bid.  thank you!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item418fbc4f4c


That Margo appears to be authentic, but here again, the seller only has sold clothing with no history of selling designer bags. She is a serious seller however and I am sure she will send you a pic of the interior if you ask her. Ask her to use the flash so you can see the lining and label / heat stamp leather tag..

I am very familiar with the Margo bag and have owned one myself at one time.  The exterior looks totally correct. Even the price tag looks good. I am fairly certain the bag is authentic but really need to see the inside signature lining and heat stamp to be 100 percent .


----------



## CinthiaZ

Green Amazonite said:


> Hello cdtracing,
> 
> I bought it from a warehouse sales. They have an online website too that sells the bag, but in red. Below is the link.
> 
> http://www.myimart.com/deal/michael-kors-medium-sutton-satchel-gama-mycpnf118v
> 
> Please find attached images below of the bag that i bought:
> 
> Thanks so much


Hi, I don;t know if Cdtracing is still up yet, as it is very late here in the USA and even later where CD lives, but I can tell you this bag is 100% authentic and very nice!  I can tell by the lining, the stitching between the pockets, the zippers and heat stamp are all correct. Nice find! I am a bit surprised st the handles being wrapped in plastic as they are generally wrapped in tissue, but have been seeing more and more of this lately, on perfectly authentic bags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

vaness999 said:


> Thanks CinthiaZ. I'm almost there to buy.this bag picture are really fake to be real. I'm almost in to it. Thank you so much&#65281;


You are welcome. I can't believe he sent you those stolen photos! Scary! Did you ever meet up with him? What happened? Did he even have the bag??


----------



## Green Amazonite

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi, I don;t know if Cdtracing is still up yet, as it is very late here in the USA and even later where CD lives, but I can tell you this bag is 100% authentic and very nice!  I can tell by the lining, the stitching between the pockets, the zippers and heat stamp are all correct. Nice find! I am a bit surprised st the handles being wrapped in plastic as they are generally wrapped in tissue, but have been seeing more and more of this lately, on perfectly authentic bags.


Thanks CinthiaZ,

What a relief! Phew. It has been mind boggling and now i can put my worry to rest. 

Have a great day ahead


----------



## suzyzusy

CinthiaZ said:


> That Margo appears to be authentic, but here again, the seller only has sold clothing with no history of selling designer bags. She is a serious seller however and I am sure she will send you a pic of the interior if you ask her. Ask her to use the flash so you can see the lining and label / heat stamp leather tag..
> 
> I am very familiar with the Margo bag and have owned one myself at one time.  The exterior looks totally correct. Even the price tag looks good. I am fairly certain the bag is authentic but really need to see the inside signature lining and heat stamp to be 100 percent .



Thank you CinthiaZ. So far so good (yay!) but will definitely ask the seller for more pics.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I will! I'm so excited about these. I was bummed cuz i had  to pass on a couple of listings at eBay that went past my budget. She also has this one, but I'm not really a fan of that shape. I'll post pictures as soon as I get. Can I post them here or is there a specific place?


That's a very pretty leather bag. When you hold it up by the handles it looks much better. It is slouched over because it is just sitting not holding it. The leather is super soft. Once you place alot of items in it and put it on your shoulder, it will look fabulous. I forget the name of it but have seen it on ebay and really is quite pretty. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.  I just hope she has te longer strap for it. if not, you can order an nice looking silver chain strap off of ebay that will look great on it!  The price ranges are from 10 to 29.00 depending what length you want.


----------



## suzyzusy

CinthiaZ said:


> Not enough pics to be able to tell for sure. Also the seller doesn't have a record of selling authentic bags. You could ask for a pic of the made in country tag inside the bag. That would help, but I personally would be  leery of buying from a seller with no history of selling authentic bags.



Seller just responded to my query and said it was a gift from her aunt (bought from MK outlet in NY) and posted some pics of the made in tag and dust bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Green Amazonite said:


> Thanks CinthiaZ,
> 
> What a relief! Phew. It has been mind boggling and now i can put my worry to rest.
> 
> Have a great day ahead


I am happy to see ladies making sure they are not supporting the criminal counterfeit handbag business. I applaud your efforts. Many folks don't know that when they buy fakes they are helping to pay for child slave labor, criminal drug cartels and even terrorists! Good job on not supporting these criminals and making sure you buy authentic only. Good job and great effort!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzyzusy said:


> Seller just responded to my query and said it was a gift from her aunt (bought from MK outlet in NY) and posted some pics of the made in tag and dust bag.


Let me go back to the listing.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzyzusy said:


> Seller just responded to my query and said it was a gift from her aunt (bought from MK outlet in NY) and posted some pics of the made in tag and dust bag.


The bag is authentic and I applaud the seller for her fast response, helpfulness and honesty. Koodles to you too!! Totally authentic! Go for it! nice find!


----------



## suzyzusy

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag is authentic and I applaud the seller for her fast response, helpfulness and honesty. Koodles to you too!! Totally authentic! Go for it! nice find!



Yay! thank you! hope i get it!


----------



## anne022196

CinthiaZ said:


> Your bag is authentic!



Yay!! Thank you so much


----------



## Green Amazonite

Yay!  So excited and thrilled. You are right


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Green Amazonite, your navy sutton looks good in my oppinion


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Green Amazonite, your navy sutton looks good in my oppinion


 Yes , we told her and she is ecstatic.  And your opinion is a fact! When opinions are facts, that ,means they are knowledge! lol! Your knowledge is awesome and getting vast! You and cdtracing are very knowledgeable and awesome! Let's visit awhile on the coffee clutch tread!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes , we told her and she is ecstatic.  And your opinion is a fact! When opinions are facts, that ,means they are knowledge! lol! Your knowledge is awesome and getting vast! You and cdtracing are very knowledgeable and awesome! Let's visit awhile on the coffee clutch tread!


Thanks, hon!  Coming from you this means alot. I'm heading for the coffee clutch


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> That's a very pretty leather bag. When you hold it up by the handles it looks much better. It is slouched over because it is just sitting not holding it. The leather is super soft. Once you place alot of items in it and put it on your shoulder, it will look fabulous. I forget the name of it but have seen it on ebay and really is quite pretty. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.  I just hope she has te longer strap for it. if not, you can order an nice looking silver chain strap off of ebay that will look great on it!  The price ranges are from 10 to 29.00 depending what length you want.



Now you're making me consider buying this one! How much does it usually go for on eBay?


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Now you're making me consider buying this one! How much does it usually go for on eBay?


Oh, anywhere between 150 t0 225, depending who's selling it and the condition it's in. I know they retailed for 398 when new! Those all leather MK bags were always pretty pricey. Even more than these Saffiano bags. I wonder why?


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Now you're making me consider buying this one! How much does it usually go for on eBay?


Did you ever notice the Saffiano totes, even the Hamiltons are always on sale under 300 dollars? And all the regular leather bags are all 300 to 500! I wonder why that is? Some are even o00 - 700!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh, anywhere between 150 t0 225, depending who's selling it and the condition it's in. I know they retailed for 398 when new! Those all leather MK bags were always pretty pricey. Even more than these Saffiano bags. I wonder why?



Okay you convinced me. She says it's in excellent condition. I'll ask her to send me pics of the interior lining and the tag. I'll post them here along with the link.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Okay you convinced me. She says it's in excellent condition. I'll ask her to send me pics of the interior lining and the tag. I'll post them here along with the link.


cOOL! tELL HER TO STUFF IT AND SHOW IT WITH THE HANDLES UP SO YOU CAN GET AN IDEA WHAT IT REALLY LOOKS LIKE WHILE WEARING. ( Oops! Caps lock on, sorry)  It should have a longer strap with it I think. it's worth a lot less if that strap is missing, that's if it's the bag I think it is.. We'll see.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Help me with this ( I'm sorry-) hidious bag. Can this bag actually be authentic?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Inside:


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> cOOL! tELL HER TO STUFF IT AND SHOW IT WITH THE HANDLES UP SO YOU CAN GET AN IDEA WHAT IT REALLY LOOKS LIKE WHILE WEARING. ( Oops! Caps lock on, sorry)  It should have a longer strap with it I think. it's worth a lot less if that strap is missing, that's if it's the bag I think it is.. We'll see.



Here are the pics she sent me! I'm starting to dig it! She says that when she bought it, it didn't come with a strap. 
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/clo/4841512440.html


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Inside:


Yes, I have seen this tote before on ebay. See if you can find a made in country tag on the inside It is usually on the left inner seam. I am pretty sure this tote is reversable so it won't have the label / heat stamp, but there will be a very small made in country tag with a date code on it. I am pretty sure this bag is authentic. Let me look it up. meanwhile, see if you can find that tag and post a pic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Here are the pics she sent me! I'm starting to dig it! She says that when she bought it, it didn't come with a strap.
> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/clo/4841512440.html


yep! it's authentic and it's mint! Did you ask her if it has another longer strap? I don't see any hooks for it so maybe I am wrong about the strap, but is sure is nice! How much is she asking for it??


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> yep! it's authentic and it's mint! Did you ask her if it has another longer strap? I don't see any hooks for it so maybe I am wrong about the strap, but is sure is nice! How much is she asking for it??



She said it didn't come with any, and  I didn't see any hooks either. She's asking for $120.


----------



## Green Amazonite

Hehe. Thanks so much ladies.  You guys have been a great authenticator!  So prompt and helpful.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> She said it didn't come with any, and  I didn't see any hooks either. She's asking for $120.


Mmmm, I would try to haggle with her. Offer her 75 and go from there. It's not a shoulder bag is it? How long is the strap drop I wonder? Are you only able to hand carry? Sometimes that's a hard sell. Even though it was 400 dollars and is mint, it's a pain if you can't shoulder it, don't you think? Get the strap drop measurement. That would be from the top of the strap extended, to the top of the center of the bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Green Amazonite said:


> Hehe. Thanks so much ladies.  You guys have been a great authenticator!  So prompt and helpful.


You're welcome. We are happy to help! have  great day!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Mmmm, I would try to haggle with her. Offer her 75 and go from there. It's not a shoulder bag is it? How long is the strap drop I wonder? Are you only able to hand carry? Sometimes that's a hard sell. Even though it was 400 dollars and is mint, it's a pain if you can't shoulder it, don't you think? Get the strap drop measurement. That would be from the top of the strap extended, to the top of the center of the bag.



Ack, I didn't get this till after I texted her &#128550;. I was able to bring it down to $100. She says they fit over her shoulder. When I look at the bag tomorrow I'll see if its true &#128077;


----------



## Green Amazonite

Hehe. Thanks so much ladies.  You guys have been a great authenticator!  So prompt and helpful.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Ack, I didn't get this till after I texted her &#65533;&#65533;. I was able to bring it down to $100. She says they fit over her shoulder. When I look at the bag tomorrow I'll see if its true &#65533;&#65533;


Hopefully it does fit over the shoulder. She has been square with you so far. No worries. . 100 dollars is reasonable especially for that MINT condition and considering it was over 400 with tax! That's why I suggested starting to bargain at 75, figuring she would come back at 100, so it worked out great! I think you did good!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Hopefully it does fit over the shoulder. She has been square with you so far. No worries. . 100 dollars is reasonable especially for that MINT condition and considering it was over 400 with tax!



Yes, if I buy it I'll post them over at my topic. Thank you so much for all the help so far!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Yes, if I buy it I'll post them over at my topic. Thank you so much for all the help so far!


You're welcome! I love looking at these gorgeous bags and seeing everyone get such great bargains! It's fun! These bags are investments, seriously. You can't go wrong and you are doing good diligence making sure they are authentic. Good going!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

How about this wallet? The MK specchio. Seller says it's bought at MK store in New York. What would be a good price to pay for this wallet?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

What do you think?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> What do you think?


Is gorgeous and so perfect with the bag. Did you try looking one up on ebay to see what they are selling for there? Depends how bad you want it. If I want something bad enough and there aren't many available, I will at times pay top dollar! lol! But I think around 80 to 115.00 would be fair. Depends how many card holders and features it has. Did you do a search for a speechio wallet?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Only in Norway.  Not site I'm getting it though. The seller prefer to sell both bag and wallet.  I don't need two identical bags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> What do you think?


Here's one on ebay for 129.00!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Only in Norway.  Not site I'm getting it though. The seller prefer to sell both bag and wallet.  I don't need two identical bags.


Well, just keep looking, you'll find one. Do you have any retail stores in Norway that sells them? But we better get over to the Coffee clutch thread before we get repimanded again! lol! BAD!!


----------



## BabyDar

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  I have that on one of my Hamilton's.


Thank you very much!
That's Great!


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> What do you think?



Love the bag ...hot 
Good luck I hope you find one


----------



## Norwegian Girl

smileydimples said:


> Love the bag ...hot
> Good luck I hope you find one



Thank you. I have the bag, I was on the lookout for the wallet. A bit too late


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you. I have the bag, I was on the lookout for the wallet. A bit too late



yeah


----------



## LadyMoose

Hello, how does this look? Apparently bought in HOF for £125, selling on a local selling site brand new for £30 x


----------



## Handbaglover222

Hi everyone please can you authenticate this MK bag for me. Its the east west tote in the colour dark dune. I bought this from Ebay and it is in used condition. I think it is real but a couple of things are concerning me... the zip on the middle section has some wear to it (tried to capture in the photo) where the gold has come off revealing the metal underneath, would a real MK bag do this with use?

Secondly, hard to see from my pics but comparing it to my Selma  bag which was bought from MK shop the dust bag is different, one logo is much bigger compared to the other, is this just because the east west tote is an older bag so has a different dust bag?

Seller did not have receipt as it was received as a gift, but was keen to provide me with as many pics as possible

thanks!


----------



## Handbaglover222

more pics...


----------



## Handbaglover222

.


----------



## missphilippa

Hi! Want to buy this large Selma from eBay, it's being offered at a really low price. However, the pics show the handles as being wrapped in plastic. Are authentic bags packaged as such? Thanks.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271764481604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item number: 271764481604

Seller: bag-luxurydepot http://www.ebay.ph/usr/bag-luxurydepot?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## Handbaglover222

Made in tag


----------



## applepi

applepi said:


> The only picture that I can find in google images for this description is my unsold ebay photo, and I just described what the tag said.



Regarding initial post #4832
Hello again. Not sure if this is the correct thread to ask a follow up question, but I'm new here, and after reading through some more recent replies, I was pretty shocked to hear that scammers will actually steal photos online and use them as if they were the seller. My question is this. I haven't decided if I'm keeping my bag or relisting it on ebay yet, but how can I prevent someone from using my photo in this way?? There are no other photos online of this particular bag that I have been able to find. Is this just one of those things that will live on in cyberspace? Sounds like a silly question, but this is pretty scary to think that people are doing this! I'm not sure, but I think I may have also pinned my listing on my ebay board on pinterest. I'm more of a casual/hobby seller, but I've worked very hard at building up a good reputation as an honest seller!!! Thanks.


----------



## jojon21

Handbaglover222 said:


> Hi everyone please can you authenticate this MK bag for me. Its the east west tote in the colour dark dune. I bought this from Ebay and it is in used condition. I think it is real but a couple of things are concerning me... the zip on the middle section has some wear to it (tried to capture in the photo) where the gold has come off revealing the metal underneath, would a real MK bag do this with use?
> 
> Secondly, hard to see from my pics but comparing it to my Selma  bag which was bought from MK shop the dust bag is different, one logo is much bigger compared to the other, is this just because the east west tote is an older bag so has a different dust bag?
> 
> Seller did not have receipt as it was received as a gift, but was keen to provide me with as many pics as possible
> 
> thanks!



Your bag is authentic! Yes, MK has different sizes of dust bags for different styles.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Handbaglover222 said:


> Made in tag





jojon21 said:


> Your bag is authentic! Yes, MK has different sizes of dust bags for different styles.



I agree with Jojo21. No doubt your bag is authentic. As far as you asking about the gold wearing off and showing silver metal, we actually have an entire separate thread about this topic and how to avoid it. Michael Kors uses a spray finish product for their gold, so no, it is not unusual at all. They do not use real brass or nickle. And yes, their are variations in bags, with different linings and heat stamps, depending on year and country made. Nice bag! Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

LadyMoose said:


> Hello, how does this look? Apparently bought in HOF for £125, selling on a local selling site brand new for £30 x


Very bad photo. What is the question??


----------



## Cacciatrice

missphilippa said:


> Hi! Want to buy this large Selma from eBay, it's being offered at a really low price. However, the pics show the handles as being wrapped in plastic. Are authentic bags packaged as such? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271764481604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item number: 271764481604
> 
> Seller: bag-luxurydepot http://www.ebay.ph/usr/bag-luxurydepot?_trksid=p2047675.l2559



MK bags are noy wrapped that way. It is located in Philippines, inner tag looks a little to clear (it should be both white and clear). Inner clasp looks odd and zipper pull too. Do not trust IMO


----------



## missphilippa

Cacciatrice said:


> MK bags are noy wrapped that way. It is located in Philippines, inner tag looks a little to clear (it should be both white and clear). Inner clasp looks odd and zipper pull too. Do not trust IMO




Thanks! Good thing that I consulted here first, as I was tempted by the price (which is low even if you add the delivery costs I think).


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> Hi! Want to buy this large Selma from eBay, it's being offered at a really low price. However, the pics show the handles as being wrapped in plastic. Are authentic bags packaged as such? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271764481604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item number: 271764481604
> 
> Seller: bag-luxurydepot http://www.ebay.ph/usr/bag-luxurydepot?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


The bag appears to be authentic. We have been seeing authentic bags wrapped with plastic and believe they are the ones from online MK online store. That seller has a great history of selling authentic bags only and I would feel confident buying from this seller. Authentic!


----------



## missphilippa

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag appears to be authentic. We have been seeing authentic bags wrapped with plastic and believe they are the ones from online MK online store. That seller has a great history of selling authentic bags only and I would feel confident buying from this seller. Authentic!




Thanks! I've sent a message to the seller regarding the product, and the seller seems very accommodating, If I buy this I'll just post my own pics here for further evaluation. Thanks again. 

Now I'm off to hunt for good deals for a large Selma in raspberry color lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

applepi said:


> Regarding initial post #4832
> Hello again. Not sure if this is the correct thread to ask a follow up question, but I'm new here, and after reading through some more recent replies, I was pretty shocked to hear that scammers will actually steal photos online and use them as if they were the seller. My question is this. I haven't decided if I'm keeping my bag or relisting it on ebay yet, but how can I prevent someone from using my photo in this way?? There are no other photos online of this particular bag that I have been able to find. Is this just one of those things that will live on in cyberspace? Sounds like a silly question, but this is pretty scary to think that people are doing this! I'm not sure, but I think I may have also pinned my listing on my ebay board on pinterest. I'm more of a casual/hobby seller, but I've worked very hard at building up a good reputation as an honest seller!!! Thanks.


It is called 'watermark' your photos.I understand totally. I am going to start doing the same thing. That facebook sale was really something and almost gave me a heart attack! Can you believe these crooks??  Yes, you can put you name or logo superimposed, on your pics.. Many sellers have been watermarking their pics for a long time. I had recently had my photos taken and used by another seller on ebay. I was fit to be tied, so I really need to start doing this. 

You have to have the program in your photo shop or whatever you use to 'watermark' your photos. You may have to download a program like Picasa or Photo bucket, to able to do this. Most of them are free. It makes me so mad seeing other sellers stealing my pics! I work HARD taking them, dialing them in, downloading, uploading, for them to come along and use them because THEY are too LAZY to do their own work! On top of it, that is NOT the same bag someone is purchasing, it is YOUR bag! Unbelievable!. No ethics and just sheer laziness. I don't work that hard so other people can make money off of my blood sweat and tears, and I am sure you feel the same way. 

I can't tell you how to do it. You have to figure that out depending on the program you have. Look to see if you have what is called the 'watermark' your photos, option and go from there. If you don't have 'watermarking' , than down download a photo program that has it. I am fairly certain, photo bucket has the watermark option. Good luck to you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Cacciatrice said:


> MK bags are noy wrapped that way. It is located in Philippines, inner tag looks a little to clear (it should be both white and clear). Inner clasp looks odd and zipper pull too. Do not trust IMO



Not true anymore. They are now wrapping them in plastic from the online Michael Kors website. The regular authenticators here have become aware of this lately. It took much investigating and even calling Michael Kors, because for a long time they were only using tissue, but this has changed from the MK official website orders. I even called the online store to verify this and they stated that they do use the plastic now as well as the tissue. We have been seeing many authentic bags wrapped in plastic lately. We can not use this as a way to verify , any longer.Also, I have purchased from that seller. I would totally trust a TOP RATED with almost 1000 positive feedbacks for selling authentic bags only. Plus all of her other Michael Kors bags she has for sale are authentic and all of her past sales were authentic bags as well.This is a very good indication, beside all of the correct specifications on the bag, that this bag is totally authentic. .


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> Thanks! Good thing that I consulted here first, as I was tempted by the price (which is low even if you add the delivery costs I think).


Sorry , but this information given to you is no longer the case. Michael Kors uses plastic now from orders off of their online store. We used to be able to use this, to authenticate, but this is no longer a standard rule. At one time they only used tissue, but this has changed. I am certain that bag is authentic and I know the seller. I have purchased from them before and she wouldn't have almost a thousand / 1000 positive feedbacks or be a Top Rated ebay seller, by selling fakes. The bag is authentic! Good find!


----------



## cdtracing

suzyzusy said:


> Good day ladies.. need you expertise to check if this is authentic please.. thanks heaps!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ae44aaa0a



I would ask for more pictures.  My concern is this seller's feedback rating & less than 100 transactions.  She has very few items listed so I have no way of knowing if she has a track record of sell authentic items.


----------



## cdtracing

suzyzusy said:


> one more for authentication please.. thought I should check with you ladies before placing a max bid.  thank you!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item418fbc4f4c



I would ask for more pictures of the interior, the lining, close up of hardware & the made in country/date tag.  Seller has good feedback but I would prefer to see more pictures of the bag to be sure.


----------



## cdtracing

Green Amazonite said:


> Hello cdtracing, thank you for your prompt reply,
> 
> I bought it from a warehouse sales. They have an online website too that sells the bag, but in red. Below is the link.
> 
> http://www.myimart.com/deal/michael-kors-medium-sutton-satchel-gama-mycpnf118v
> 
> Please find attached images below of the bag that i bought:
> 
> Thanks so much



From the pictures, this bag is authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I would ask for more pictures of the interior, the lining, close up of hardware & the made in country/date tag.  Seller has good feedback but I would prefer to see more pictures of the bag to be sure.


CD, she already requested the pics and the seller provide them to her IN THE LISTING, not here. . She added the date code and all the pics you just requested and it was already deemed as authentic. Thanks!  I guess you didn't get to see the pics added in the listing. Here is the link to the listing so you can see them them yourself. So as not to confuse the OP, go back and tell them you saw the pics and what your evaluation is, so they are not confused. The pics have already been provided. I think you missed a few posts! lol! The bag was already deemed to be authentic. I am sure you will agree. Here are the rest of the pics.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...4ae44aaa0a&clk_rvr_id=775856535165&rmvSB=true


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Not enough pics to be able to tell for sure. Also the seller doesn't have a record of selling authentic bags. You could ask for a pic of the made in country tag inside the bag. That would help, but I personally would be  leery of buying from a seller with no history of selling authentic bags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzyzusy said:


> one more for authentication please.. thought I should check with you ladies before placing a max bid.  thank you!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item418fbc4f4c


No worries, I gave cdtracing the link to the listing she did not see the rest of the pics because she did not know or read that the seller added them to the listing itself and was waiting to see them here on the forum.. I am sure she will agree after seeing the same pics I requested, that it is authentic. Cdtracing is just trying to help and basically asked for the same pics I did, not realizing you already provided them. Sorry  for the confusion. No worries, the bag is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> CD, she already requested the pics and the seller provide them to her IN THE LISTING, not here. . She added the date code and all the pics you just requested and it was already deemed as authentic. Thanks!  I guess you didn't get to see the pics added in the listing. Here is the link to the listing so you can see them them yourself. So as not to confuse the OP, go back and tell them you saw the pics and what your evaluation is, so they are not confused. The pics have already been provided. I think you missed a few posts! lol! The bag was already deemed to be authentic. I am sure you will agree. Here are the rest of the pics.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...4ae44aaa0a&clk_rvr_id=775856535165&rmvSB=true



Oops.  My mistake.  Been gone all day & came in on the tail end.  I missed the other pics. Yes, totally agree it's authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Oops.  My mistake.  Been gone all day & came in on the tail end.  I missed the other pics. Yes, totally agree it's authentic.


 reply to the op so they are not confused. thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

suzyzusy said:


> one more for authentication please.. thought I should check with you ladies before placing a max bid.  thank you!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item418fbc4f4c



Sorry for the confusion.  I've been off the site all day but now see that you got the pictures & the bag has been authenticate.  I dropped the ball by not getting caught up on all the posts & replies before I responded.:shame:


----------



## Green Amazonite

cdtracing said:


> From the pictures, this bag is authentic.  Enjoy.



Got it. Thanks so much  
Have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Sorry for the confusion.  I've been off the site all day but now see that you got the pictures & the bag has been authenticate.  I dropped the ball by not getting caught up on all the posts & replies before I responded.:shame:


Thanks for all your help cdtracing! You have a great eye for authenticating and the MK authentication thread is fortunate to have you here!


----------



## missphilippa

CinthiaZ said:


> Not true anymore. They are now wrapping them in plastic from the online Michael Kors website. The regular authenticators here have become aware of this lately. It took much investigating and even calling Michael Kors, because for a long time they were only using tissue, but this has changed from the MK official website orders. I even called the online store to verify this and they stated that they do use the plastic now as well as the tissue. We have been seeing many authentic bags wrapped in plastic lately. We can not use this as a way to verify , any longer.*Also, I have purchased from that seller*. I would totally trust a TOP RATED with almost 1000 positive feedbacks for selling authentic bags only. Plus all of her other Michael Kors bags she has for sale are authentic and all of her past sales were authentic bags as well.This is a very good indication, beside all of the correct specifications on the bag, that this bag is totally authentic. .




Thanks for this, I want to buy that bag because of the reasonable price. I used to read those authentication tips on Facebook and other blogs, and one of the tips they mentioned is that the handles and hardware of authentic bags are never wrapped in plastic. Looking on the discussion here, turns out it's not an absolute rule. And it further eases my mind that you've also purchased from this seller.
Thanks again!


----------



## suzyzusy

cdtracing said:


> Sorry for the confusion.  I've been off the site all day but now see that you got the pictures & the bag has been authenticate.  I dropped the ball by not getting caught up on all the posts & replies before I responded.:shame:



Whew what a relief! Thanks again CinthiaZ and cdtracing for authenticating. 

Just curious, I was checking other Jet Set totes and most of them have the silk fabric round logo lining. But the one I posted (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...4ae44aaa0a&clk_rvr_id=775928161833&rmvSB=true) doesn't have that kind of lining (could it be because it's an old model?). Is that ok? Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzyzusy said:


> Whew what a relief! Thanks again CinthiaZ and cdtracing for authenticating.
> 
> Just curious, I was checking other Jet Set totes and most of them have the silk fabric round logo lining. But the one I posted (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...4ae44aaa0a&clk_rvr_id=775928161833&rmvSB=true) doesn't have that kind of lining (could it be because it's an old model?). Is that ok? Thank you!


This is the PVC Monogram Jet Set tote The linings are on the leather Jet Sets. The monogram PVC bags often don't have the lining. And yes, it depends on what year it was made. Some of the PVC totes do have linings.Also, this is the small tote you are looking at.


----------



## suzyzusy

CinthiaZ said:


> This is the PVC Monogram Jet Set tote. The others that have lining are generally made of leatther and not this PVC material. That is the difference. The monogram PVC bags usually don't have the lining.



Ohhh.. now i get it. darn.. i should have researched about it first. lol! Thanks love!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzyzusy said:


> Ohhh.. now i get it. darn.. i should have researched about it first. lol! Thanks love!


You can always cancel your bid before the auction ends. Has to be more than 24 hours before the end of the auction.


----------



## Handbaglover222

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with Jojo21. No doubt your bag is authentic. As far as you asking about the gold wearing off and showing silver metal, we actually have an entire separate thread about this topic and how to avoid it. Michael Kors uses a spray finish product for their gold, so no, it is not unusual at all. They do not use real brass or nickle. And yes, their are variations in bags, with different linings and heat stamps, depending on year and country made. Nice bag! Authentic!


Great thanks very much! Would you be able to direct me to the post regarding the gold rubbing off? I've noticed it has happened to the charm hanging down on the front too, kinda annoying as the seller said it was in excellent condition with no faults, but I did get it for a good price. Is there any thing you can do to restore the gold colour?


----------



## emms2381

Hi

Would you mind looking at this one for me please?

Seller:fearnley9542
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...068d2c3&pid=100033&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=371248254836
Item No:3015176279


Thanks


----------



## heatherintx

Hi all, Help please!

I bought this bag from a neighbor. I know my Coach bags, but nothing about MK. Real or not? The thing that concerns me is no MK lining or MK leather tag on the inside. Hardware is heavy & solid. 

Thanks! Heather


----------



## cdtracing

emms2381 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you mind looking at this one for me please?
> 
> Seller:fearnley9542
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...068d2c3&pid=100033&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=371248254836
> Item No:3015176279
> 
> 
> Thanks



While this sell has 100% positive feedback, I can't really tell if they have a track record of selling authentic purses.  Also, they do not offer a return policy but Ebay does offer protection.  More pictures & clearer are needed; especially of the interior lining, heat stamp, made in country/date tag & hardware.


----------



## cdtracing

heatherintx said:


> Hi all, Help please!
> 
> I bought this bag from a neighbor. I know my Coach bags, but nothing about MK. Real or not? The thing that concerns me is no MK lining or MK leather tag on the inside. Hardware is heavy & solid.
> 
> Thanks! Heather



I am not familiar with this bag.  I would turn this over to CinthiaZ or JoJo to evaluate. I'm concerned about the lining & no interior MK label.  I will need to research this one.


----------



## emms2381

cdtracing said:


> While this sell has 100% positive feedback, I can't really tell if they have a track record of selling authentic purses.  Also, they do not offer a return policy but Ebay does offer protection.  More pictures & clearer are needed; especially of the interior lining, heat stamp, made in country/date tag & hardware.



Ok I will ask the seller


----------



## Red76blue

I would like some help to authenticate this bag please


----------



## CinthiaZ

Cacciatrice said:


> MK bags are noy wrapped that way. It is located in Philippines, inner tag looks a little to clear (it should be both white and clear). Inner clasp looks odd and zipper pull too. Do not trust IMO





heatherintx said:


> Hi all, Help please!
> 
> I bought this bag from a neighbor. I know my Coach bags, but nothing about MK. Real or not? The thing that concerns me is no MK lining or MK leather tag on the inside. Hardware is heavy & solid.
> 
> Thanks! Heather





cdtracing said:


> I am not familiar with this bag.  I would turn this over to CinthiaZ or JoJo to evaluate. I'm concerned about the lining & no interior MK label.  I will need to research this one.



Cdtracing is correct. This bag should have a label/ heat stamp on it and the zipper compartment doesn't look right. I don't think this bag is authentic...
One more question, does it have a made in country tag? It would be located on the inner left side of the interior, on the seam. Many time MK has givaways at their stores when you buy 2 or more bags, they give you a mass production tote with the purchase and often it won't have a heat stamp / label. That cotton tweed interior does look like an MK lining. I am just wondering if this is one of their givaway totes. Please see if you can locate a made in country tag and post it here. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Red76blue said:


> I would like some help to authenticate this bag please


Authentic!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

heatherintx said:


> Hi all, Help please!
> 
> I bought this bag from a neighbor. I know my Coach bags, but nothing about MK. Real or not? The thing that concerns me is no MK lining or MK leather tag on the inside. Hardware is heavy & solid.
> 
> Thanks! Heather


One more question, does it have a made in country tag? It would be located on the inner left side of the interior, on the seam.  Many time MK has givaways at their stores when you buy 2 or more bags, they give you a mass production tote with the purchase and often it won't have a heat stamp / label. That cotton tweed interior does look like an MK lining. I am just wondering if this is one of their givaway totes. Please see if you can locate a made in country tag and post it here. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Handbaglover222 said:


> Great thanks very much! Would you be able to direct me to the post regarding the gold rubbing off? I've noticed it has happened to the charm hanging down on the front too, kinda annoying as the seller said it was in excellent condition with no faults, but I did get it for a good price. Is there any thing you can do to restore the gold colour?


Here is the link to the thread . 
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/michael-kors-hardware-fading-894424.html

I wouldn't hold that against the seller too much. She may not have noticed it and was referring to no rips or stains on the bag and not looking at the hardware. Plus this is such a common problem with MK, some of us just expect it to be there on a used bag. 
There really isn't much you can do about it yourself. You could take it to a shoe repair store that repairs handbags as well. Many of them do, you just have to call around and ask them. They could probably repaint it for you. This is why I only buy MK with silver hardware, because it doesn't have any paint on it. Good Luck!


----------



## heatherintx

Here is a picture of the label. Thanks everyone!


----------



## CinthiaZ

emms2381 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you mind looking at this one for me please?
> 
> Seller:fearnley9542
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...068d2c3&pid=100033&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=371248254836
> Item No:3015176279
> 
> 
> Thanks





cdtracing said:


> While this sell has 100% positive feedback, I can't really tell if they have a track record of selling authentic purses.  Also, they do not offer a return policy but Ebay does offer protection.  More pictures & clearer are needed; especially of the interior lining, heat stamp, made in country/date tag & hardware.



Yes, I agree with cdtracing, we need more pics as listed in my signature below in blue font.
I am familiar with this tote and it is a Michael Kors design that could very well be authentic, but we can't be certain without the requested pics and the seller has NO history of ever selling handbags at all. Try to find sellers that have other designer bags listed and good feedback for selling designer handbags. It is very important which sellers you buy from since there are so many fakes out there with way too many of them being listed on not just ebay, they are everywhere!


----------



## heatherintx

CinthiaZ said:


> One more question, does it have a made in country tag? It would be located on the inner left side of the interior, on the seam.  Many time MK has givaways at their stores when you buy 2 or more bags, they give you a mass production tote with the purchase and often it won't have a heat stamp / label. That cotton tweed interior does look like an MK lining. I am just wondering if this is one of their givaway totes. Please see if you can locate a made in country tag and post it here. Thank you.


Just posted a picture of the label. Still figuring out how to reply, etc.


----------



## CinthiaZ

heatherintx said:


> Here is a picture of the label. Thanks everyone!





cdtracing said:


> I am not familiar with this bag.  I would turn this over to CinthiaZ or JoJo to evaluate. I'm concerned about the lining & no interior MK label.  I will need to research this one.




OK, yes, this is one of their givaway totes that they use to attract more purchases. It is authentic. If you want to list it, state it is a 'Michael Kors Large Gift Tote' 
and explain in the listing, pretty much what I have told you. You can also state the bag was authenticated on the TPF and was deemed as authentic. Since we have hundreds of thousands of members here on the TPF, many of them shop on ebay and if you have that in your listing, they will feel confident to bid on it.  It will also answer their questions when they see no heat stamp or label on it.


----------



## heatherintx

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, yes, this is one of their givaway totes that they use to attract more purchases. It is authentic. If you want to list it, state it is a 'Michael Kors Large Gift Tote'
> and explain in the listing, pretty much what I have told you. You can also state the bag was authenticated on the TPF and was deemed as authentic. Since we have hundreds of thousands of members here on the TPF, many of them shop on ebay and if you have that in your listing, they will feel confident to bid on it.  It will also answer their questions when they see no heat stamp or label on it.




Thanks so much guys! I really, really appreciate it! Have a great weekend!


----------



## ilysukixD

I remember seeing this on Nordstrom, http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-miranda-colorblock-leather-satchel/3638852

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...869?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4646c97d

it looks good to me but the black marks make me worries because for an expensive bag how did it even up with color transfer?

Also i saw the same bag from poshmark and the comments are hilarious, there's a  huge debate if it;s authenticate or not...
https://poshmark.com/listing/saleMichael-Kors-Miranda-Colorblock-Leat-Sat-543dbda8c8ce851cba01dda8


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> I remember seeing this on Nordstrom, http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-miranda-colorblock-leather-satchel/3638852
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...869?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4646c97d
> 
> it looks good to me but the black marks make me worries because for an expensive bag how did it even up with color transfer?
> 
> Also i saw the same bag from poshmark and the comments are hilarious, there's a  huge debate if it;s authenticate or not...
> https://poshmark.com/listing/saleMichael-Kors-Miranda-Colorblock-Leat-Sat-543dbda8c8ce851cba01dda8


To keep this thread easier to do authentications, we need to keep it conversation free and have been told by the administrators to keep this thread for authenticity questions only. I would love to have a laugh with you about this, but can not discuss it here.....  So would you please copy and paste your post and move it to the 'Are there fake Michael Kors' thread? We can have fun with this over there. Thanks so much. Cindy


----------



## LaStella

Hello Ladies! 

I am new to this forum, I've heard it's a great and helpful community. I would love some help.

I want to buy the *Michael Kors Selma bag in size Large*. It will be my first designer bag, so I want to be extra careful with my purchase.

I emailed the seller to ask for *dimensions* and  replied that they are : *H. 25 cm x W. 33 cm x D 14 cm*. 

So,* is this the Large size*? *May you please also authenticate this for me*?

number: 30S3GLMS7L/406 

seller: Bruna Rosso http://www.brunarosso.com/shop/accessories/selma-lg-tz-satchel-p

Thank you so much in advance for your time!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> To keep this thread easier to do authentications, we need to keep it conversation free and have been told by the administrators to keep this thread for authenticity questions only. I would love to have a laugh with you about this, but can not discuss it here.....  So would you please copy and paste your post and move it to the 'Are there fake Michael Kors' thread? We can have fun with this over there. Thanks so much. Cindy


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> I remember seeing this on Nordstrom, http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-miranda-colorblock-leather-satchel/3638852
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...869?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4646c97d
> 
> it looks good to me but the black marks make me worries because for an expensive bag how did it even up with color transfer?
> 
> Also i saw the same bag from poshmark and the comments are hilarious, there's a  huge debate if it;s authenticate or not...
> https://poshmark.com/listing/saleMichael-Kors-Miranda-Colorblock-Leat-Sat-543dbda8c8ce851cba01dda8


Well, after rereading your post, I see you are asking for an evaluation, sorry. The bag is authentic. Sometimes on the more expensive bags, it is because of the leather and materials they are made of. It does not mean they can not be damaged or are invinceable! lol! In fact, sometimes they are even more susceptable because of the delicate materials such as lamb leather etc. That bag is authentic. I also checked all of her other MK bags available now, and sold, and everyone of them was authentic. This poor seller is beibg a victim of idiots. Ths is a hell of a steal for totally authentic Miranda Colorbalock.


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> To keep this thread easier to do authentications, we need to keep it conversation free and have been told by the administrators to keep this thread for authenticity questions only. I would love to have a laugh with you about this, but can not discuss it here.....  So would you please copy and paste your post and move it to the 'Are there fake Michael Kors' thread? We can have fun with this over there. Thanks so much. Cindy



Oh sorry about that but anyway I still want to get authenticate thank you!

MICHALE KORS MIRANDA COLOR BLOCK PINK/BLACK SATCHEL 
Item: # 271761983869
Seller: ireallylikeme
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271761983869


----------



## CinthiaZ

LaStella said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am new to this forum, I've heard it's a great and helpful community. I would love some help.
> 
> I want to buy the *Michael Kors Selma bag in size Large*. It will be my first designer bag, so I want to be extra careful with my purchase.
> 
> I emailed the seller to ask for *dimensions* and  replied that they are : *H. 25 cm x W. 33 cm x D 14 cm*.
> 
> So,* is this the Large size*? *May you please also authenticate this for me*?
> 
> number: 30S3GLMS7L/406
> 
> seller: Bruna Rosso http://www.brunarosso.com/shop/accessories/selma-lg-tz-satchel-p
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your time!!!


The bag looks good but there really aren't enough pictures to tell for sure. 33 cm is 12 inches, 25 is less. This is either a medium or small.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Oh sorry about that but anyway I still want to get authenticate thank you!
> 
> MICHALE KORS MIRANDA COLOR BLOCK PINK/BLACK SATCHEL
> Item: # 271761983869
> Seller: ireallylikeme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271761983869


Sorry, , after rereading your post, I see you are asking for an evaluation, sorry. The bag is authentic. Sometimes on the more expensive bags, it is because of the leather and materials they are made of. It does not mean they can not be damaged or are invinceable! lol! In fact, sometimes they are even more susceptable because of the delicate materials such as lamb leather etc. That bag is authentic. I also checked all of her other MK bags available now, and sold, and everyone of them was authentic. This poor seller is being a victim of idiots. This is a hell of a steal for totally authentic Miranda Colorbalock.


----------



## LaStella

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag looks good but there really aren't enough pictures to tell for sure. 33 cm is 12 inches, 25 is less. This is either a medium or small.


From another website (Selfridges) I found that these dimensions are for the large Selma.
Thanks for helping. x


----------



## ingridvee

Hello Ladies!

I'm a newcomer to this forum who would greatly appreciate your help on this watch. I bought the model MK5305 from Poshmark for $75. I thought, what a great deal! The fading on the back of the watch must contribute to its lower price, and it seemed reasonable as other MK watches similar to this model were around the same price on Poshmark. The seller seemed really sweet and commented on the authenticity of the watch. 

What made me question its authenticity were 2 things: 
- The pillow that it came in, as it is not the one with hard edges, and if I open the flap I can see the cotton inside. (This prompted me to ask her if this is the original pillow which she still hasn't answered)
- The spacing of the brand name on the face of the watch. The "RS" at the end of 'Kors' do not seem to have a space in between.

Here is the link to the Poshmark listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Gold-Watch-54c93b7617b8c2512e074d9c

And I am also linking the best pics I could take from my phone of the spacing issue I was talking about. 

Thank you in advance! Please let me know your opinions and suggestions on my next move.

http://i.imgur.com/OiWCaaZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/1ycPmCz.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Z9fkJRg.jpg


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, , after rereading your post, I see you are asking for an evaluation, sorry. The bag is authentic. Sometimes on the more expensive bags, it is because of the leather and materials they are made of. It does not mean they can not be damaged or are invinceable! lol! In fact, sometimes they are even more susceptable because of the delicate materials such as lamb leather etc. That bag is authentic. I also checked all of her other MK bags available now, and sold, and everyone of them was authentic. This poor seller is being a victim of idiots. This is a hell of a steal for totally authentic Miranda Colorbalock.



No worries, I should specify! Anyway I will purchase it tomorrow, after the seller send me additional pictures! Thank you for the help!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Michael Kors Jet Set Black Leather ZA Continental Wallet Large
Item: # 271742831496
Seller: ireallylikeme
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271742831496


PS: Looks like Miranda Continental Wallet but not quite,
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-miranda-continental-wallet/3569404


----------



## ilysukixD

MICHALE KORS MIRANDA COLOR BLOCK PINK/BLACK SATCHEL 
Item: #111591793576
Seller: ninaguo4
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111591793576

Same bag! But cheaper?!?!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> No worries, I should specify! Anyway I will purchase it tomorrow, after the seller send me additional pictures! Thank you for the help!!


Right on! So glad you are buying it. Those people put her through the ringer for no reason! Can you beleve all the wrong info some of them are stating about MK?? Unbelievable. Thanks for sending me over there. It was nice to be able to help her, and you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> MICHALE KORS MIRANDA COLOR BLOCK PINK/BLACK SATCHEL
> Item: #111591793576
> Seller: ninaguo4
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111591793576
> 
> Same bag! But cheaper?!?!


Yep, even better deal! lol! Would like to see the made in, tag, but it looks good. That is a STEAL!!  Why so cheap? Let's get a pic for this one, of the made in country tag just to be sure. That's awful cheap for a real Miranda and how come she doesn't even have it in the title??? She doesn't know it 's a Miranda Colorblock?? I find that odd.   With the pics provided, it looks good so far, .but a shot of the made in tag would help us be 100 percent certain. .


----------



## CinthiaZ

LaStella said:


> From another website (Selfridges) I found that these dimensions are for the large Selma.
> Thanks for helping. x


Really?  33 cm is 12 inches.  25 cm is 9 inches. How could a 12 x 9, be a large??

They must be off a bit in their measuring because a Large Selma is 13 x 10, 
16 L inches at the widest point.al the top


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Michael Kors Jet Set Black Leather ZA Continental Wallet Large
> Item: # 271742831496
> Seller: ireallylikeme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271742831496
> 
> 
> PS: Looks like Miranda Continental Wallet but not quite,
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-miranda-continental-wallet/3569404


We'll have to wait for Jojo21 on this one. I 'm not real good with wallets plus 
there are no pics of the inside at all.


----------



## Pursecrazymom

Hey everyone,

Being newer to Kors bags I won this on Ebay.  I was slightly concerned with the cheap looking zipper so i posted a few pics here. Fortunately I did as I found out it is replica.  I refused to pay for it and the lovely seller filed a claim on me.  So I have to call Ebay tomorrow to have it removed.  Below is a link and a warning for this seller if she tries to list it again.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321655272328?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CinthiaZ

ingridvee said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I'm a newcomer to this forum who would greatly appreciate your help on this watch. I bought the model MK5305 from Poshmark for $75. I thought, what a great deal! The fading on the back of the watch must contribute to its lower price, and it seemed reasonable as other MK watches similar to this model were around the same price on Poshmark. The seller seemed really sweet and commented on the authenticity of the watch.
> 
> What made me question its authenticity were 2 things:
> - The pillow that it came in, as it is not the one with hard edges, and if I open the flap I can see the cotton inside. (This prompted me to ask her if this is the original pillow which she still hasn't answered)
> - The spacing of the brand name on the face of the watch. The "RS" at the end of 'Kors' do not seem to have a space in between.
> 
> Here is the link to the Poshmark listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Gold-Watch-54c93b7617b8c2512e074d9c
> 
> And I am also linking the best pics I could take from my phone of the spacing issue I was talking about.
> 
> Thank you in advance! Please let me know your opinions and suggestions on my next move.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OiWCaaZ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/1ycPmCz.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Z9fkJRg.jpg


Here on The Purse Forum, we know purses really well. Not sure about watches or if there is an MK jewelry thread here? There might be another thread on The Purse Forum for jewelry, not sure. Maybe someone else that knows MK jewelry can chime in. We don't see a lot of watches here. Wait and see and hopefully someone will know. Good luck! Hope it is authentic! .


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pursecrazymom said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Being newer to Kors bags I won this on Ebay.  I was slightly concerned with the cheap looking zipper so i posted a few pics here. Fortunately I did as I found out it is replica.  I refused to pay for it and the lovely seller filed a claim on me.  So I have to call Ebay tomorrow to have it removed.  Below is a link and a warning for this seller if she tries to list it again.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321655272328?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


That is a terrible fake! That lining is typically seen on all fake bags. Is a shame you didn't have us check it first BEFORE you bid, but at least you haven't paid. I will report the listing to ebay and hope our deputies will do the same! It would help your case, if there is one Where do you see any warning to the seller? You can also tell her the bag was deemed as fake by the TPF and send her to this link.of this page.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...el-kors-622659-336.html?posted=1#post28041679


----------



## Pursecrazymom

I know   I will absolutely come here first before I bid on a questionable bag again.  This forum has been such a help for me I have a better understanding of what to look for.  To make up for my bad experience I ordered the "brooke"  through Lord and Taylor I got it this week and love it!   By the way I contacted the seller she won't respond at all to me.


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> Here on The Purse Forum, we know purses really well. Not sure about watches or if there is an MK jewelry thread here? There might be another thread on The Purse Forum for jewelry, not sure. Maybe someone else that knows MK jewelry can chime in. We don't see a lot of watches here. Wait and see and hopefully someone will know. Good luck! Hope it is authentic! .




I have a similar watch, hope this helps!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> I have a similar watch, hope this helps!
> View attachment 2887205
> 
> View attachment 2887206
> 
> View attachment 2887207


Great pics!! What camera did you use?


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> Great pics!! What camera did you use?




iPhone 5 v(o.<)v
Im also not sure if it's authenticate but it was bought from amazon.com 
I don't remember the model. I should look it up it now!

Updates: Okay the Model # is MK-5659
It's listed on the back plate
Michael Kors Women's Chronograph Runway Tortoise Acetate and Gold-Tone Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 38mm MK5659.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pursecrazymom said:


> I know   I will absolutely come here first before I bid on a questionable bag again.  This forum has been such a help for me I have a better understanding of what to look for.  To make up for my bad experience I ordered the "brooke"  through Lord and Taylor I got it this week and love it!   By the way I contacted the seller she won't respond at all to me.


I just sent her a message. I hope it helps to get her to let you off the hook. I told her we deemed it as fake and if she didn't want to accept our evaluation she could go to the professionals at '*****************.com' , because ebay accepts their evaluations in a dispute. You may need to go there as well in case you have to prove the bag is fake. They only accept paid for, evaluations. But I told her she'd be wasting her time and money because that lining is typically seen on all fakes and we have trained ebay well enough to recognize that fake lining by now, so I am sure they will pull the listing. Also, it was reported. Did you report the listing? You need to report it. If you go to the middle of the listing page, you will see a link that says 'report item' Click on it and it will open up another page. Just follow the prompts and report it as counterfeit. This will help you to win the case. And please, think twice about buying from sellers with only 2 feedback score?? and no history or good feedback for ever selling authentic bags??  Always check the sellers feedback before you purchase. Also, if you did not recognize that fake lining right off the bat? You definitely need more help with your purchases. In the future, please come here and we will be happy to take a look. Good luck with this seller. I hope my letter will get her to get off your back for payment.  Part of this is your fault as well however.  You shouldn't have agreed to buy it, without knowing it was authentic first. You have now entered into a contract that will be a headache to get out of.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> iPhone 5 v(o.<)v
> Im also not sure if it's authenticate but it was bought from amazon.com
> I don't remember the model. I should look it up it now!


Wow! I have an Iphone 5!! Wish I knew how to use it like you do! Dang! And here I am babbling on this thread! lol!


----------



## jenny094

Hi there! I'm new on here and just signed up today and was unable to post a new thread. Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? It's from eBay. I've asked for photos privately and they were more than happy to provide me with what I requested. Please have a look at the photos, thanks 

Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Tote (Size large, black)


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> Hi there! I'm new on here and just signed up today and was unable to post a new thread. Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? It's from eBay. I've asked for photos privately and they were more than happy to provide me with what I requested. Please have a look at the photos, thanks
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Tote (Size large, black)


This is an authentic Jet Set Tote. Also, you would not need to start a new thread. All authentications belong here. You are in the right place.


----------



## emms2381

Hi

Could you check this out please?

Thanks


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...45?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item339d43e62d


----------



## fbfnj88

Can anyone authenticate this for me? It's from a consignment store so no ebay link. I can't seem to find anything online that looks like it.

Thank you!


----------



## zoekok

Hi, new here, can anyone teach me how to attched image inside?


----------



## Pursecrazymom

I know your right on all the below.  Lesson learned  I am on the phone with Ebay now to remove the strike.  From here forward if I have an item I am unsure about I will definitely come here first!  I guess it looked real to me but now I know what to look for.  Thank for reporting it, I also did the same.   



CinthiaZ said:


> I just sent her a message. I hope it helps to get her to let you off the hook. I told her we deemed it as fake and if she didn't want to accept our evaluation she could go to the professionals at '*****************.com' , because ebay accepts their evaluations in a dispute. You may need to go there as well in case you have to prove the bag is fake. They only accept paid for, evaluations. But I told her she'd be wasting her time and money because that lining is typically seen on all fakes and we have trained ebay well enough to recognize that fake lining by now, so I am sure they will pull the listing. Also, it was reported. Did you report the listing? You need to report it. If you go to the middle of the listing page, you will see a link that says 'report item' Click on it and it will open up another page. Just follow the prompts and report it as counterfeit. This will help you to win the case. And please, think twice about buying from sellers with only 2 feedback score?? and no history or good feedback for ever selling authentic bags??  Always check the sellers feedback before you purchase. Also, if you did not recognize that fake lining right off the bat? You definitely need more help with your purchases. In the future, please come here and we will be happy to take a look. Good luck with this seller. I hope my letter will get her to get off your back for payment.  Part of this is your fault as well however.  You shouldn't have agreed to buy it, without knowing it was authentic first. You have now entered into a contract that will be a headache to get out of.


----------



## Pursecrazymom

zoekok said:


> Hi, new here, can anyone teach me how to attched image inside?



You can go to photobucket upload a pic and paste the url


----------



## kristapm1

Hi, could anyone please authenticate this bag for me please? I got it from ebay, and it has a very strange smell...I also do not see any label (Made in...)


----------



## CinthiaZ

emms2381 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you check this out please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...45?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item339d43e62d


Must have been fake because ebay removed it and the listing is gone.


----------



## CinthiaZ

fbfnj88 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this for me? It's from a consignment store so no ebay link. I can't seem to find anything online that looks like it.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2887403
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887404
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887405
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887406
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887408


It's an older Michael Kors Monogram Satchel. I have seen that style with the coils on the side many times but can not recall the style name. The bag is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

kristapm1 said:


> Hi, could anyone please authenticate this bag for me please? I got it from ebay, and it has a very strange smell...I also do not see any label (Made in...)



NOT authentic. Wrong shape of label and zipper pull is wrong.

After further evaluation, I am certain this bag is NOT authentic. The label / heat stamp is the wrong shape and should be rectangular, not having the corners angled like this one. Also, that is not a correct zipper pull. File a claim 'Not as described' and send it back. Also, give us the link to the listing so we can help you report it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

kristapm1 said:


> Hi, could anyone please authenticate this bag for me please? I got it from ebay, and it has a very strange smell...I also do not see any label (Made in...)


After further evaluation, I am certain this bag is NOT authentic. The label / heat stamp is the wrong shape and should be rectangular, not having the corners angled like this one. Also, that is not a correct zipper pull. File a claim 'Not as described' and send it back. Also, give us the link to the listing so we can help you report it.


----------



## tinahl

Hi I'm new here and would like to authenticate my MK Large Selma bag. I bought this off eBay. The dust bag I received doesn't look like the one you normally get, with the brown MK words in the circle - so that's one of the things that made me suspicious. Also, the way the handles are sealed together doesn't look super neat and doesn't feel smooth like it does normally when I compare it to my other selma bag. I will post a couple pics where I compare the handles of the two bags and the zipper pull. I have another post here that I posted more pictures of (including the dustbag and two pictures comparing it with my gray selma). It also has a very strong odor, although I'm not sure what the new bags are supposed to smell like because I bought my gray selma used. Thank you for your help!

ITEM #: 171667890302
SELLER: coachtedl
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...5wAUncuAKkE4CUiLRqjg4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## kristapm1

Thank you so much for your help. Here is the link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201279131558?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Ebay item number: 201279131558


----------



## kristapm1

CinthiaZ said:


> After further evaluation, I am certain this bag is NOT authentic. The label / heat stamp is the wrong shape and should be rectangular, not having the corners angled like this one. Also, that is not a correct zipper pull. File a claim 'Not as described' and send it back. Also, give us the link to the listing so we can help you report it.




Thank you so much for your help. Here is the link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201279131558...:MEBIDX:IT

Ebay item number: 201279131558

Seller user ID: super-momm


----------



## tinahl

Here are some more pics from my post above!








It's hard to see here, but the Michael Kors stamp is actually not completely indented. The "Kors" is slightly faded, kind of like they didn't wait long enough for the metal to actually be indented. 







The one on the left (gray) is mine. You can see the handles are somewhat different, my gray one is much more neat where they glued the edges together. 



And here, I noticed that my gray zipper pull is thinner than the new purse (gold one is way thicker). I'm not sure if it's just because the black selma is just a newer model or what or maybe it depends on what country it was made in. My gray one says it was Made in Vietnam. The black one says Made in Indonesia.



This dust bag doesn't look like the one I got when I bought my gray selma. The other one I have has brown MK in the circle and the quality just feels different also.


----------



## suzyzusy

The color of the tag seems off and the lining looks fake. Can you ladies please confirm if this is a counterfeit? thanks.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251824376776?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cdtracing

suzyzusy said:


> The color of the tag seems off and the lining looks fake. Can you ladies please confirm if this is a counterfeit? thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251824376776?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This one is fake.  The tag is the wrong color & the lettering of the name is off.


----------



## CinthiaZ

tinahl said:


> Hi I'm new here and would like to authenticate my MK Large Selma bag. I bought this off eBay. The dust bag I received doesn't look like the one you normally get, with the brown MK words in the circle - so that's one of the things that made me suspicious. Also, the way the handles are sealed together doesn't look super neat and doesn't feel smooth like it does normally when I compare it to my other selma bag. I will post a couple pics where I compare the handles of the two bags and the zipper pull. I have another post here that I posted more pictures of (including the dustbag and two pictures comparing it with my gray selma). It also has a very strong odor, although I'm not sure what the new bags are supposed to smell like because I bought my gray selma used. Thank you for your help!
> 
> ITEM #: 171667890302
> SELLER: coachtedl
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...5wAUncuAKkE4CUiLRqjg4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 2888095
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888096
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888097
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888098
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888099
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888100
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888102
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888104


This bag is authentic. It has all the correct indications of an authentic Selma, plus the seller you purchased from is a Top Rated seller for selling authentic bags only, for a very long time. I checked her other listings as well as past items sold and all of them are authentic bags.

There are variations in bags depending on the year it was made and the country it was manufactured in. This bag is authentic. The Selmas, Hamiltons, jet Set Totes and several other MICHAEL Michael Kors bags, are not part of Michael Kors luxury bags and they cut corners and often make them in mass production, for the outlet stores and sold for under 200.00.  I am certain this bag is authentic MICHAEL Michael Kors..


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzyzusy said:


> The color of the tag seems off and the lining looks fake. Can you ladies please confirm if this is a counterfeit? thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251824376776?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





cdtracing said:


> This one is fake.  The tag is the wrong color & the lettering of the name is off.




Good call cdtracing. This bag is definitely fake. Wrong color of care cards should always be tan not orange. Don't even meed to look any further than that first pic. FAKE! Let's report it so someone doesn't get stuck with it!


----------



## cdtracing

tinahl said:


> Hi I'm new here and would like to authenticate my MK Large Selma bag. I bought this off eBay. The dust bag I received doesn't look like the one you normally get, with the brown MK words in the circle - so that's one of the things that made me suspicious. Also, the way the handles are sealed together doesn't look super neat and doesn't feel smooth like it does normally when I compare it to my other selma bag. I will post a couple pics where I compare the handles of the two bags and the zipper pull. I have another post here that I posted more pictures of (including the dustbag and two pictures comparing it with my gray selma). It also has a very strong odor, although I'm not sure what the new bags are supposed to smell like because I bought my gray selma used. Thank you for your help!
> 
> ITEM #: 171667890302
> SELLER: coachtedl
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...5wAUncuAKkE4CUiLRqjg4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 2888095
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888096
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888097
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888098
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888099
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888100
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888102
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888104





tinahl said:


> Here are some more pics from my post above!
> 
> View attachment 2888105
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888106
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see here, but the Michael Kors stamp is actually not completely indented. The "Kors" is slightly faded, kind of like they didn't wait long enough for the metal to actually be indented.
> View attachment 2888107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888109
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the left (gray) is mine. You can see the handles are somewhat different, my gray one is much more neat where they glued the edges together.
> View attachment 2888108
> 
> 
> And here, I noticed that my gray zipper pull is thinner than the new purse (gold one is way thicker). I'm not sure if it's just because the black selma is just a newer model or what or maybe it depends on what country it was made in. My gray one says it was Made in Vietnam. The black one says Made in Indonesia.
> View attachment 2888110
> 
> 
> This dust bag doesn't look like the one I got when I bought my gray selma. The other one I have has brown MK in the circle and the quality just feels different also.
> View attachment 2888124



I agree with CinthiaZ.  This bag is authentic. The difference in the pulls may be due to them being made in different countries.  MK has changed the dust bags & the new ones have his name spelled out across the front.


----------



## CinthiaZ

kristapm1 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201279131558...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Ebay item number: 201279131558
> 
> Seller user ID: super-momm


The listing has already been taken down by ebay for being fake. You will have no problem getting a refund. Some of us must have reported it, even before you got it. We report listings every day and sometimes it takes awhile before they are removed. This removed so you are good to go!


----------



## coivcte

suzyzusy said:


> The color of the tag seems off and the lining looks fake. Can you ladies please confirm if this is a counterfeit? thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251824376776?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake for sure, new Seller too, beware!


----------



## suzyzusy

CinthiaZ said:


> Good call cdtracing. This bag is definitely fake. Wrong color of care cards should always be tan not orange. Don't even meed to look any further than that first pic. FAKE! Let's report it so someone doesn't get stuck with it!



thanks as always.. i just reported it.  hope it will be removed soon.


----------



## CinthiaZ

tinahl said:


> Here are some more pics from my post above!
> 
> View attachment 2888105
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888106
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see here, but the Michael Kors stamp is actually not completely indented. The "Kors" is slightly faded, kind of like they didn't wait long enough for the metal to actually be indented.
> View attachment 2888107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888109
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the left (gray) is mine. You can see the handles are somewhat different, my gray one is much more neat where they glued the edges together.
> View attachment 2888108
> 
> 
> And here, I noticed that my gray zipper pull is thinner than the new purse (gold one is way thicker). I'm not sure if it's just because the black selma is just a newer model or what or maybe it depends on what country it was made in. My gray one says it was Made in Vietnam. The black one says Made in Indonesia.
> View attachment 2888110
> 
> 
> This dust bag doesn't look like the one I got when I bought my gray selma. The other one I have has brown MK in the circle and the quality just feels different also.
> View attachment 2888124


and  both countries are valid manufacturers of Michael Kors


----------



## zoekok

Hi, can u authenticate this for me? The bag is using YKK zippers and the country tag i take it the other way round. Thanks!


----------



## tinahl

tinahl said:


> Hi I'm new here and would like to authenticate my MK Large Selma bag. I bought this off eBay. The dust bag I received doesn't look like the one you normally get, with the brown MK words in the circle - so that's one of the things that made me suspicious. Also, the way the handles are sealed together doesn't look super neat and doesn't feel smooth like it does normally when I compare it to my other selma bag. I will post a couple pics where I compare the handles of the two bags and the zipper pull. I have another post here that I posted more pictures of (including the dustbag and two pictures comparing it with my gray selma). It also has a very strong odor, although I'm not sure what the new bags are supposed to smell like because I bought my gray selma used. Thank you for your help!
> 
> ITEM #: 171667890302
> SELLER: coachtedl
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...5wAUncuAKkE4CUiLRqjg4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 2888095
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888096
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888097
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888098
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888099
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888100
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888102
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888104





CinthiaZ said:


> This bag is authentic. It has all the correct indications of an authentic Selma, plus the seller you purchased from is a Top Rated seller for selling authentic bags only, for a very long time. I checked her other listings as well as past items sold and all of them are authentic bags.
> 
> There are variations in bags depending on the year it was made and the country it was manufactured in. This bag is authentic. The Selmas, Hamiltons, jet Set Totes and several other MICHAEL Michael Kors bags, are not part of Michael Kors luxury bags and they cut corners and often make them in mass production, for the outlet stores and sold for under 200.00.  I am certain this bag is authentic MICHAEL Michael Kors..





cdtracing said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ.  This bag is authentic. The difference in the pulls may be due to them being made in different countries.  MK has changed the dust bags & the new ones have his name spelled out across the front.



Thank you both for replying. I just had a really big issue with the handles looking kind of funky and matte, instead of neat and shiny. I suppose I can make my peace with that. But despite both of you agreeing that it is authentic, I also had one more question/big issue. I was comparing the lining of the bags and my gray one had a much softer and smoother fabric, while the black one had kind of rougher material and not soft, and DEFINITELY a lot louder when I would rub the material between my fingers. Is this normal? The lining of the black selma feels fake when compared to that of my gray one. This bugs me the most. I can't imagine there can be THAT much of a difference just because the black one was made in Indonesia can it? The quality of my gray one just feels so much better than the black one, and I don't like that I can tell that it's such a big difference between the two.


----------



## missphilippa

MK Sutton with Silver Tone Hardware! I'm currently just watching it right now as I just bought another bag, but I'm seriously tempted because it's so pretty lol. I think this is authentic, right? The seller is top-rated and great reviews. Thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4674513c

Item number: 271764967740

Seller ID: abelchris2010


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> MK Sutton with Silver Tone Hardware! I'm currently just watching it right now as I just bought another bag, but I'm seriously tempted because it's so pretty lol. I think this is authentic, right? The seller is top-rated and great reviews. Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4674513c
> 
> Item number: 271764967740
> 
> Seller ID: abelchris2010


Authentic and she is a fabulous seller that only sells authentic bags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

tinahl said:


> Thank you both for replying. I just had a really big issue with the handles looking kind of funky and matte, instead of neat and shiny. I suppose I can make my peace with that. But despite both of you agreeing that it is authentic, I also had one more question/big issue. I was comparing the lining of the bags and my gray one had a much softer and smoother fabric, while the black one had kind of rougher material and not soft, and DEFINITELY a lot louder when I would rub the material between my fingers. Is this normal? The lining of the black selma feels fake when compared to that of my gray one. This bugs me the most. I can't imagine there can be THAT much of a difference just because the black one was made in Indonesia can it? The quality of my gray one just feels so much better than the black one, and I don't like that I can tell that it's such a big difference between the two.


Michael Kors uses various fabrics. These go from sateen which is a thinner material to a thicker cotton which is more durabe and sounds like what is on your bag.Every bag you get is not going to be EXACTLY like your other one. As we stated, there are differences in the the countries and year/ dates made. You could not have purchased your bag from a better seller, who is top rated and has on been ebay for MANY years, with over 2,300 purchases! .I even took it a step further and checked her out on toolhaus.org.....near PERFECT!! with a few nuetrals for slow shipping. Not even ONE mention of someone being sold a fake, ever!  
 I highly doubt she is going to risk losing her FABULOUS reputation or possibly even losing her account to sell JUST YOU, and YOU ONLY out of 2,300 buyers., and no one else EVER.  a fake bag. We deem the bag to be authentic. If you don't believe our evaluation, you can go to the paid professionals at '*****************.com' for another evaluation.


----------



## CinthiaZ

zoekok said:


> Hi, can u authenticate this for me? The bag is using YKK zippers and the country tag i take it the other way round. Thanks!


This bag is authentic. In the past we were alarmed if the handles were wrapped in plastic but have discovered that bags coming from the MK website are being sent with plastic wrap. All other indications look correct. That is an official lining, and yes, MK does use YKK sippers, but use other brands as well including IDEAL zippers and others, so the zipper is by far not the only thing we use to evaluate.


----------



## tinahl

CinthiaZ said:


> Michael Kors uses various fabrics. These go from sateen which is a thinner material to a thicker cotton which is more durabe and sounds like what is on your bag.Every bag you get is not going to be EXACTLY like your other one. As we stated, there are differences in the the countries and year/ dates made. You could not have purchased your bag from a better seller, who is top rated and has on been ebay for MANY years, with over 2,300 purchases! .I even took it a step further and checked her out on toolhaus.org.....near PERFECT!! with a few nuetrals for slow shipping. Not even ONE mention of someone being sold a fake, ever!
> I highly doubt she is going to risk losing her FABULOUS reputation or possibly even losing her account to sell JUST YOU, and YOU ONLY out of 2,300 buyers., and no one else EVER.  a fake bag. We deem the bag to be authentic. If you don't believe our evaluation, you can go to the paid professionals at '*****************.com' for another evaluation.



Okay, thank you for clarifying it for me! I just wanted to make sure.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## missphilippa

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic and she is a fabulous seller that only sells authentic bags.



Thanks!


----------



## zoekok

CinthiaZ said:


> This bag is authentic. In the past we were alarmed if the handles were wrapped in plastic but have discovered that bags coming from the MK website are being sent with plastic wrap. All other indications look correct. That is an official lining, and yes, MK does use YKK sippers, but use other brands as well including IDEAL zippers and others, so the zipper is by far not the only thing we use to evaluate.



Thank you so much! But can you clarify with me about the feet protect? Does all Mk's bag got the logo on their feet protect? Because I saw some do and some don't. FYI mine does not have the logo on the feet protect.


----------



## CinthiaZ

zoekok said:


> Thank you so much! But can you clarify with me about the feet protect? Does all Mk's bag got the logo on their feet protect? Because I saw some do and some don't. FYI mine does not have the logo on the feet protect.


No, they do not have the logo on the feet of all of the designs. There are some bags like the Hamiltons and Selmas always do have it on them and there are other designs, like the Gansevoort, sometimes they do, and sometimes they don't. Depends on if it is an outlet model or not.


----------



## jenny094

Can someone please authenticate this bag? The person has provided a receipt but they didn't provide many photos. I did message them but they do take a while to reply. The link is 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/371250622975?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and here are the pictures that they have posted


Pre-owned Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Tote In Black


----------



## zoekok

CinthiaZ said:


> No, they do not have the logo on the feet of all of the designs. There are some bags like the Hamiltons and Selmas always do have it on them and there are other designs, like the Gansevoort, sometimes they do, and sometimes they don't. Depends on if it is an outlet model or not.



Alright, noted with thanks!


----------



## jenny094

CinthiaZ said:


> This is an authentic Jet Set Tote. Also, you would not need to start a new thread. All authentications belong here. You are in the right place.


Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag? The person has provided a receipt but they didn't provide many photos. I did message them but they do take a while to reply. The link is
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/371250622975?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> and here are the pictures that they have posted
> 
> 
> Pre-owned Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Tote In Black


We need more photos as listed in my signature in blue. .I believe the receipt is valid because she already sold the cross body bag that is on the receipt. I looked at the cross body bag she sold in her completed listings and that is authentic, so this probably one of the other bags she bought in Vegas. I can not say for sure however, without seeing the heat stamp / leather label.  and the made in country tag. If you could get these two pics, we could verify it for you.


----------



## jenny094

CinthiaZ said:


> We need more photos as listed in my signature in blue. .I believe the receipt is valid because she already sold the cross body bag that is on the receipt. I looked at the cross body bag she sold in her completed listings and that is authentic, so this probably one of the other bags she bought in Vegas. I can not say for sure however, without seeing the heat stamp / leather label.  and the made in country tag. If you could get these two pics, we could verify it for you.


Thanks for your help! I might just buy the bag and hope for the best. Can you please help with one more thing? Would a macbook air 13" fit in this bag? They have provided these measurements: 

-17 x 11.5 x 5"
-Compatible with with 12" Laptop -Open Top

Measurements:
not applicable, handle: 20 centimetres, depth: 15 centimetres, width: 33 centimetres, height: 26 centimetres

It says that's it's compatible with 12" laptop but I've read online that some people have said that it fits. Another seller says that this bag would fit a 15" macbook pro. But then some people say that it won't fit. I was hoping you would be able to provide a definite answer because you know these bags very well


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> Thanks for your help! I might just buy the bag and hope for the best. Can you please help with one more thing? Would a macbook air 13" fit in this bag? They have provided these measurements:
> 
> -17 x 11.5 x 5"
> -Compatible with with 12" Laptop -Open Top
> 
> Measurements:
> not applicable, handle: 20 centimetres, depth: 15 centimetres, width: 33 centimetres, height: 26 centimetres
> 
> It says that's it's compatible with 12" laptop but I've read online that some people have said that it fits. Another seller says that this bag would fit a 15" macbook pro. But then some people say that it won't fit. I was hoping you would be able to provide a definite answer because you know these bags very well


This bag is 17 inches wide and 11.5 inches tall. How wide is your laptop? Doesn't matter how tall it is because the bag is a tote and can stay open. If you mac is not any wider than 17 inches, it should work.


----------



## Mereo

Is this authentic?
Someone advertised this and to me it's not looking very authentic. 
Just wondering if I'm on the right track or not.


----------



## cdtracing

Mereo said:


> Is this authentic?
> Someone advertised this and to me it's not looking very authentic.
> Just wondering if I'm on the right track or not.



I have not seen this bag before.  I'm doing some research but haven't found another that looks like this.  Perhaps one of the other ladies have seen one of these.  CinthiaZ, jojon21???


----------



## CinthiaZ

Mereo said:


> Is this authentic?
> Someone advertised this and to me it's not looking very authentic.
> Just wondering if I'm on the right track or not.





cdtracing said:


> I have not seen this bag before.  I'm doing some research but haven't found another that looks like this.  Perhaps one of the other ladies have seen one of these.  CinthiaZ, jojon21???



There is no way we can tell anything with just one photo. I have never seen this bag before either, but I have not seen ALL of the MICHAEL collection, either. There is the MICHAEL Michael Kors Collection, and then there is the MICHAEL Collection and the MICHAEL collection has many fancy, expensive bags that are not seen that often, so I don't want to count this one out. Does the heat stamp just say 'MICHAEL KORS' on it? Or does it say 'MICHAEL Michael Kors'??
Please send the pics requested in my blue signature below so we can give you a correct evaluation. TY


----------



## CocoChannel

Hi I'm new to the purse forum here and I need some help authenticating a purse I saw on poshmark. Here is the link. https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-KORS-large-hamilton-Palm-Green-handbag-54731e06bb27a46746183ae8.  I know I need to be careful on that site so I'm asking for your help. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> Hi I'm new to the purse forum here and I need some help authenticating a purse I saw on poshmark. Here is the link. https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-KORS-large-hamilton-Palm-Green-handbag-54731e06bb27a46746183ae8.  I know I need to be careful on that site so I'm asking for your help. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks&#65533;&#65533;


I checked it out and  find it to be authentic as well as her other blue Hamilton she has listed. Authentic! Yes , there are a lot of fakes on Poshmark! Good job doing this BEFORE you purchased. Is a big hassle doing returns on Poshmark!


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> I checked it out and  find it to be authentic as well as her other blue Hamilton she has listed. Authentic! Yes , there are a lot of fakes on Poshmark! Good job doing this BEFORE you purchased. Is a big hassle doing returns on Poshmark!



Thank you so much! And for the super fast response!!


----------



## _jssaa

Hey Cinthia,

I think this Selma looks really authentic, but it doesn't hurt to double check!


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> Hey Cinthia,
> 
> I think this Selma looks really authentic, but it doesn't hurt to double check!


Hi!  It looks really good so far, but I need to see photos of the inside label / heat stamp, the interior lining and the made in country tab that you should find on the left side seam of the lining. Nice bag! But need to see those pics. Thanks!


----------



## emms2381

Hi Cinthina

Could you have a look at this one - based on the only photo's

I have asked for more photo's but still waiting - whats your initial thoughts please?


Thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151575735312


----------



## Lei11

Hi

Can someone please confirm this Skorpios bag is the real deal?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231469245123

Seller: Bull-rami
Item no: 231469245123

Have already paid for it so fingers crossed it is!!!

Thanks
Lei


----------



## CinthiaZ

emms2381 said:


> Hi Cinthina
> 
> Could you have a look at this one - based on the only photo's
> 
> I have asked for more photo's but still waiting - whats your initial thoughts please?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151575735312


Seller has NO HISTORY of selling authentic handbags. This is one of the most highly counterfeited styles. There are not enough photos and none of the interior,  and I suspect there is a reason for this. The seller only has SEVEN feedbacks! They probably didn't show the interior because they know it would get reported. The second photo is a stolen internet pic, which is not a good sign, We highly suggest that the first thing you do when shopping on ebay is to check the sellers feedback score and history. Look at their other items and see if they specialise in handbags. The seller is SO important! 

If you really are that interested in buying from a seller with virtually NO History of selling authentic bags, than ask her for a pic of the inside lining, Michael Michael Kors Label / heat stamp, and the small made in country tag that is located on the left seam of the interior. If they do not send these pics, than move on! I really doubt this bag is authentic.Also, please read my signature. These are the pics we need to authenticate bags. Sometimes we know the seller and can be confident without all of them, but we really need ESPECIALLY the interior , label and country tag.


----------



## emms2381

CinthiaZ said:


> Seller has NO HISTORY of selling authentic handbags. This is one of the most highly counterfeited styles. There are not enough photos and none of the interior,  and I suspect there is a reason for this. The seller only has SEVEN feedbacks! They probably didn't show the interior because they know it would get reported. The second photo is a stolen internet pic, which is not a good sign, We highly suggest that the first thing you do when shopping on ebay is to check the sellers feedback score and history. Look at their other items and see if they specialise in handbags. The seller is SO important!
> 
> If you really are that interested in buying from a seller with virtually NO History of selling authentic bags, than ask her for a pic of the inside lining, Michael Michael Kors Label / heat stamp, and the small made in country tag that is located on the left seam of the interior. If they do not send these pics, than move on! I really doubt this bag is authentic.Also, please read my signature. These are the pics we need to authenticate bags. Sometimes we know the seller and can be confident without all of them, but we really need ESPECIALLY the interior , label and country tag.




Hi

She emailed me these pics on request..

Thanks


----------



## emms2381

emms2381 said:


> Hi Cinthina
> 
> Could you have a look at this one - based on the only photo's
> 
> I have asked for more photo's but still waiting - whats your initial thoughts please?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151575735312




Heres another - thanks for your help


----------



## coivcte

http://www.ebay.com/itm/womens-pink...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae42fd1ee

Reported this.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Lei11 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please confirm this Skorpios bag is the real deal?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231469245123
> 
> Seller: Bull-rami
> Item no: 231469245123
> 
> Have already paid for it so fingers crossed it is!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Lei


It looks good to me . The label and everything looks really good. I am thinking it is authentic but would like to have Jojo21 chime in on this one. I will PM her and have her take a look because she hasn't been here lately. 

You are really BRAVE buying from a seller with only ONE feedback!! And if this is authentic you are one lucky lady! We highly recommend folks buy from sellers with an established feedback scores of selling authentic bags. But every now and then an honest person who needs money will list one of their  bags to get some extra cash. So hopefully this is the case and you lucked out. The only thing I question is the lining. The ones I have seen have a cotton tweed type of lining and this one is made of a sateen material. 
The label looks good and the receipt.looks fine. The handles and hardware look good. There is a good chance this bag is authentic. Let's wait for Jojo21 to confirm. What do you think Cdtracing??


----------



## CinthiaZ

emms2381 said:


> Heres another - thanks for your help


Looking better. Need one more pic to be sure. Need the 'made in country tag! That is probably the most important photo. Please get that and we can tell for certain. Otherwise, looking good so far but these fakes are getting really good. Especially on these Jet Set totes. Seems the counterfeitors have the most practice on these and they get closer to the real thing, all the time. Please get the made in Country tag. Tell her it is located on the left seam of the lining. TY


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/womens-pink...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae42fd1ee
> 
> Reported this.


Good going! I did too! There again , it is another new seller with no feedback score! Seems this is usually the case with Michael Kors. That was gross! lol!


----------



## emms2381

CinthiaZ said:


> Looking better. Need one more pic to be sure. Need the 'made in country tag! That is probably the most important photo. Please get that and we can tell for certain. Otherwise, looking good so far but these fakes are getting really good. Especially on these Jet Set totes. Seems the counterfeitors have the most practice on these and they closer to the real thing, all the time. Please get the made in Country tag. Tell her it is located on the left seam of the lining. TY



Ahhh I may have trouble doing this before the listing closes as its finishing about 5pm UK time which is about in 3 hours time and the seller is at work currently - I did ask for these pics last night and she took them this morning before leaving for work.

Do you think I would be safe to bid on it and then ask her for a photo when she gets home?


----------



## coivcte

CinthiaZ said:


> Good going! I did too! There again , it is another new seller with no feedback score! Seems this is usually the case with Michael Kors. That was gross! lol!



I was browsing through all these nice pink MK am bags and this one popped up.
What a shocker!!!!  I can't believe people are bidding and it's over $100 now?!
Thanks for reporting!


----------



## CinthiaZ

emms2381 said:


> Ahhh I may have trouble doing this before the listing closes as its finishing about 5pm UK time which is about in 3 hours time and the seller is at work currently - I did ask for these pics last night and she took them this morning before leaving for work.
> 
> Do you think I would be safe to bid on it and then ask her for a photo when she gets home?


Yes, it really does look good so far, and yes, if it's the best deal you can find, then go for it. eBay has a money back guarantee anyway, especially if we find the bag to be fake. Go ahead ask for the pics,and then bid,  hoping she gets the photo to you before the auction ends or you have to pay.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Good going! I did too! There again , it is another new seller with no feedback score! Seems this is usually the case with Michael Kors. That was gross! lol!



I reported as well! Is there a generic description I can copy and paste ever time?


----------



## emms2381

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, it really does look good so far, and yes, if it's the best deal you can find, then go for it. eBay has a money back guarantee anyway, especially if we find the bag to be fake. Go ahead ask for the pics,and then bid,  hoping she gets the photo to you before the auction ends or you have to pay.



Ok yes thank you. I have asked her now and she says she will send me the pics asap.

I will post once I get them.

Thanks so much, I do not want to be let down as this is a present for my daughter


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> I was browsing through all these nice pink MK am bags and this one popped up.
> What a shocker!!!!  I can't believe people are bidding and it's over $100 now?!
> Thanks for reporting!


I know. People are such uneducated consumers! I feel sorry for them. They have no clue. Thank goodness for us ladies on the TPF. Between all of the brands here, we have literally saved THOUSANDS of people from getting stuck with fakes! Let's keep this reporting going! The more reports a listing gets, the better chance it will get removed.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I reported as well! Is there a generic description I can copy and paste ever time?


Good gong! We are a motley crew! lol! No, there is no generic thing to write, because each listing will show you a different indication why you think the bag is fake. Sometimes it 's the paper work, other times it's the lining. All depends what you see in the listing. If you are not CERTAIN, bring it over here to get checked before you report, because we don't want to hurt a good seller. But this one was really obvious!


----------



## CinthiaZ

emms2381 said:


> Ok yes thank you. I have asked her now and she says she will send me the pics asap.
> 
> I will post once I get them.
> 
> Thanks so much, I do not want to be let down as this is a present for my daughter


Happy to help! No problem! I think her cooperation is a good sign! The bag does look good so far.


----------



## emms2381

CinthiaZ said:


> Happy to help! No problem! I think her cooperation is a good sign! The bag does look good so far.



Last one - she popped home for her lunch break and took this pic for me


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> I was browsing through all these nice pink MK am bags and this one popped up.
> What a shocker!!!!  I can't believe people are bidding and it's over $100 now?!
> Thanks for reporting!





melbo said:


> I reported as well! Is there a generic description I can copy and paste ever time?



 Did you like that nice purple patch behind the lettering?? LMAO!!


----------



## jojon21

Lei11 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please confirm this Skorpios bag is the real deal?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231469245123
> 
> Seller: Bull-rami
> Item no: 231469245123
> 
> Have already paid for it so fingers crossed it is!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Lei





CinthiaZ said:


> It looks good to me . The label and everything looks really good. I am thinking it is authentic but would like to have Jojo21 chime in on this one. I will PM her and have her take a look because she hasn't been here lately.
> 
> You are really BRAVE buying from a seller with only ONE feedback!! And if this is authentic you are one lucky lady! We highly recommend folks buy from sellers with an established feedback scores of selling authentic bags. But every now and then an honest person who needs money will list one of their  bags to get some extra cash. So hopefully this is the case and you lucked out. The only thing I question is the lining. The ones I have seen have a cotton tweed type of lining and this one is made of a sateen material.
> The label looks good and the receipt.looks fine. The handles and hardware look good. There is a good chance this bag is authentic. Let's wait for Jojo21 to confirm. What do you think Cdtracing??



I agree with CinthiaZ, this bag looks authentic to me. I would have been leery of buying from a one feedback seller though, please in the future have the bag authenticated here first! Congrats on a great bag!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Good gong! We are a motley crew! lol! No, there is no generic thing to write, because each listing will show you a different indication why you think the bag is fake. Sometimes it 's the paper work, other times it's the lining. All depends what you see in the listing. If you are not CERTAIN, bring it over here to get checked before you report, because we don't want to hurt a good seller. But this one was really obvious!



I don't feel confident doing this alone and I don't browse eBay all that often. I only report when everyone agrees on the item being fake &#128522;


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I don't feel confident doing this alone and I don't browse eBay all that often. I only report when everyone agrees on the item being fake &#55357;&#56842;


Well that's more than most on here do! God love you you for helping because it sure saves a lot of people from getting ripped off! . That is good enough to just do what you see us doing. It will actually help you to get familiar why,  and what we are looking at as well, which will help you tremendously down the road! It's good to know this stuff because after learn more, you feel confident when you see a really good deal, if it authentic or not! I think it's great you are paying attention. Wait till you see all the knowledge you will gain in just a few short months! Thanks so much! You are a sweet caring lady!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ, this bag looks authentic to me. I would have been leery of buying from a one feedback seller though, please in the future have the bag authenticated here first! Congrats on a great bag!


YAA!! Hi Jojo!! Good to see you! miss you! Glad are ok!


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/womens-pink...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae42fd1ee
> 
> Reported this.



Reported.  Hideous!!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Well that's more than most on here do! God love you you for helping because it sure saves a lot of people from getting ripped off! . That is good enough to just do what you see us doing. It will actually help you to get familiar why,  and what we are looking at as well, which will help you tremendously down the road! It's good to know this stuff because after learn more, you feel confident when you see a really good deal, if it authentic or not! I think it's great you are paying attention. Wait till you see all the knowledge you will gain in just a few short months! Thanks so much! You are a sweet caring lady!



I would love to be able to get the knowledge you girls have! Would love to help in any way I can. &#128077;


----------



## emms2381

emms2381 said:


> Last one - she popped home for her lunch break and took this pic for me



Hey Hun,

Did you manage to determine if this one is authentic? x


----------



## CinthiaZ

emms2381 said:


> Last one - she popped home for her lunch break and took this pic for me


Uhg...I can't see the date code! Vietnam is a country they are made in. Usually when they show us a pic of that tag you can see the date code as well. This one seems to buried in the seam! Hmmm,,,,I HAVE seen this before on authentic bags. Can you just ask her one more question? What are the letters and numbers underneath 'Vietnam' . Sorry to be so cautious but this bag is so highly faked and with this seller having no history, we HAVE to have all the specs!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I would love to be able to get the knowledge you girls have! Would love to help in any way I can. &#65533;&#65533;


Thank you! Cuz we sure need it! That's for sure! just keep looking at the listings we are reporting and why we are reporting them, and eventually , you will KNOW!! How cool is that??  And you will know what you are looking at. This is the best place to learn is right here on this authenticity thread.Good going and thank you so much! As a matter of fact I was just a lurker here for about a year before I even began to post. This thread was my encyclopediaa for a very long time.Now look! I also have the advantage of buying, selling and trading. I have at least 20 MK bags of all kinds, going through my house every week! So that really helped me. You get to know the styles and materials very well, from that. I think Jojo is a seller /collector as well!


----------



## emms2381

CinthiaZ said:


> Uhg...I can't see the date code! Vietnam is a country they are made in. Usually when they show us a pic of that tag you can see the date code as well. This one seems to buried in the seam! Hmmm,,,,I HAVE seen this before on authentic bags. Can you just ask her one more question? What are the letters and numbers underneath 'Vietnam' .



I can but she will not be able to send me anymore until the listing has ended as she has returned back to work, do you think I could trust it and bid and await for more photo's after the listing has ended?

Would you think I am safe to do this???


----------



## CinthiaZ

emms2381 said:


> Hey Hun,
> 
> Did you manage to determine if this one is authentic? x


Sorry,   Uhg...I can't see the date code! Vietnam is a country they are made in. Usually when they show us a pic of that tag you can see the date code as well. This one seems to buried in the seam! Hmmm,,,,I HAVE seen this before on authentic bags. Can you just ask her one more question? What are the letters and numbers underneath 'Vietnam' .


----------



## emms2381

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry,   Uhg...I can't see the date code! Vietnam is a country they are made in. Usually when they show us a pic of that tag you can see the date code as well. This one seems to buried in the seam! Hmmm,,,,I HAVE seen this before on authentic bags. Can you just ask her one more question? What are the letters and numbers underneath 'Vietnam' .



I can but she will not be able to send me anymore until the listing has ended as she has returned back to work, do you think I could trust it and bid and await for more photo's after the listing has ended?

Would you think I am safe to do this???


----------



## CinthiaZ

emms2381 said:


> I can but she will not be able to send me anymore until the listing has ended as she has returned back to work, do you think I could trust it and bid and await for more photo's after the listing has ended?
> 
> Would you think I am safe to do this???


Hon,  you don't need any more photos. Just ask her what the letter and numbers are underneath Vietnam. I am sorry to be so cautious but because this bag is so highly faked and the seller has no selling history, we have to have ALL the information.  I would feel terrible if you bought that bag for your daughter and it turned out to be a fake. I just need that one more bit of info. DON'T need another pic.  I can't make that call for you. All I can tell you is what we know so far.... 
that all the other pics look good, 
the seller is being very cooperative
the country made in is correct. , 
and ebay has buyer protection anyhow...

add that up and do what you think is good for you. Hopefully you can get those letters and numbers soon enough..


----------



## emms2381

CinthiaZ said:


> Hon,  you don't need any more photos. Just ask her what the letter and numbers are underneath Vietnam. I am sorry to be so cautious but because his bag is so highly faked and the seller has no selling history, we have to have ALL the information.  I would feel terrible if you bought that bag for your daughter and it turned out to be a fake. I just need that one more bit of info. DON'T need another pic.  I can't make that call for you. All I can tell you is what we know so far....
> that all the other pics look good,
> the seller is being very cooperative
> the country made in is correct. ,
> and ebay has buyer protection anyhow...
> 
> add that up and do what you think is good for you. Hopefully you can get those letters and numbers soon enough,.



Thanks so much hun... i think i may take a chance and ive asked her for numbers etc... she claims it was bought from a reputable department store over here in UK and seems to provide all info ive asked for xxx


----------



## CinthiaZ

emms2381 said:


> Thanks so much hun... i think i may take a chance and ive asked her for numbers etc... she claims it was bought from a reputable department store over here in UK and seems to provide all info ive asked for xxx


Good luck! I think you will come out OK. Everything else really does look good.


----------



## Vlad

A new Authenticate This Michael Kors has been posted here.


----------

